# The Cycling Chat Thread



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

All topics welcome. Anything about velocipedes goes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

So anyway. I think I'm going to get a new Shimano Ultegra 6800 rear wheel for my birthday. The rim is worryingly concave on my current rear wheel.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

In other news, I wonder if Rohan Dennis will ever win a grand tour. At 24 he's showing all the right attributes.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 27, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> In other news, I wonder if Rohan Dennis will ever win a grand tour. At 24 he's showing all the right attributes.



Bicycle racing thread, thataway ------>

edit:


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe call this a cycling _gear _chat thread? We have a Porn, Commute, Racing threads, so to allocate gear to here should cover most of it?!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

I want somewhere to talk about the act of cycling in and of itself. This shall be that thread, but anything goes.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

London centric but somebody just sent me this!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-london-classic-2015.331650/


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 27, 2015)

I've just had a go at home powder coating an old 4130 MTB frame with a repurposed commercial pizza oven I bought on Gumtree. I worked ok but the smell was fucking incredible - fossilised mozzeralla and baking polyurethane. With that stench and the noise of the home made sand blasting rig Mrs DD has lost the plot and gone out to her sister's.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got a current project with a 1970's 531 Lapierre frame with a seized in right hand (fixed) BB cup. This £40 bargain is now stating to look less appealing now 3 weeks soakings in rustaway, plusgas and the infamous 80/20 mix of gear oil and acetone*, I am going to have to cut the fucker out with a brace of 32tpi hacksaw blades from the inside out. I will definitely damage the thread in the process. Any idea how hard a hardened steel BB cup is? Fucking hard, 30 minutes work has barely made a dent

*probably flagged by MI5 for buying that much acetone


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you had a blowtorch on it? My last BB cup extraction tormet was on an 80s Muddy Fox. I ended up welding a big screwdriver to the cup and getting my fat mate (nickname Chubby Lover) to swing off it. I've never heard of the gear oil/acetone combo - is it any good?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

It hasn't worked here - maybe it needs longer..I could heat it out or indeed get a new BB brazed on for £80 (and it would be ISO into the bargain) but I want to keep the paint / patina original. I might think differently after another few hours on the hacksaw in the freezing cold garden,mind.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you got space to get a reciprocating saw or jigsaw in there? Takes some of the elbow work out of it


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

Sadly not sir, an due to the post thatcherite death of our manufacturing base I am struggling to find an engineering shop who could do this for reasonable money or indeed do this at all. Oak Cycles - the framebuilder in Honour Oak (Ryan) - has a drill bit and jig that can drill a whole BB out, but he classes this as a small job and he has 2 years of framebuilding work already backed up. Vaz (ex-Roberts framebuilder) was the guy who said chuck a new BB shell in there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

'Crossrail for bikes' gets the go-ahead: http://road.cc/content/news/141292-...ead-londons-crossrail-segregated-cycle-routes

Boris Johnson does his first good thing. Only took him 7 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> 'Crossrail for bikes' gets the go-ahead: http://road.cc/content/news/141292-...ead-londons-crossrail-segregated-cycle-routes
> 
> Boris Johnson does his first good thing. Only took him 7 years.


That should be on the commute thread!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread is for all things cycling-related. It can be on both. It won't just be commuters using the new segregated paths.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

OK, but can there be a separate gear chat thread?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> This thread is for all things cycling-related. It can be on both. It won't just be commuters using the new segregated paths.


You can't win can you? Oh, urban


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

is there a case for a cycling forum in its own right? The Ed suggested this could happen a decade ago but people felt then we were better integrated into transport(sic). Still don't think there is enough demand meself.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> OK, but can there be a separate gear chat thread?



You should start your own thread for people who just like to ride ok bikes made from metal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> You should start your own thread for people who just like to ride ok bikes made from metal.


I'm not the only person who skips all the gear chat. Or at least tries to.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

What harm is it doing? Cycling is an activity that depends on a machine, the machine part of it is going to leak in unless you dedicate posting to entirely talking about the poetry of the act.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not the only person who skips all the gear chat. Or at least tries to.


No thread is going to be exactly as you want it! 

Re. chain sets: I feel like mine is about to fall apart. It is two years old now, I'm lucky it's lasted this long. I'm now unsure whether to keep going until it dies a death or take it in now 

Also, has anyone here got any cyclocross experience? I'd like to give it a go, but don't quite know where to start. I've looked at a local club that does it but their cyclocross evening is one I'm at uni on. Hmph.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> What harm is it doing? Cycling is an activity that depends on a machine, the machine part of it is going to leak in unless you dedicate posting to entirely talking about the poetry of the act.


I guess but there wasn't much gear talk in the early days. It was mainly just solidarity with other commuters and us sharing our experiences on their commutes - twats they have encountered and news that affected commuters.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Also, has anyone here got any cyclocross experience? I'd like to give it a go, but don't quite know where to start. I've looked at a local club that does it but their cyclocross evening is one I'm at uni on. Hmph.



Yes - I raced in the London CX league for a few years, my kids now mean thats not possbile but I'm eager to get back to it, its fantastic and the best form of bike racing out there IMHO. Do it!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess but there wasn't much gear talk in the early days. It was mainly just solidarity with other commuters and us sharing our experiences on their commutes - twats they have encountered and news that affected commuters.



Commuter thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Commuter thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yeah I was just whinging about the Boris thing!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 27, 2015)

Thought it was The Cycling Cat Thread. Gutted.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Yes - I raced in the London CX league for a few years, my kids now mean thats not possbile but I'm eager to get back to it, its fantastic and the best form of bike racing out there IMHO. Do it!


But _how_? I can't do weeknights, and I'd like to try my hand at it before I enter a comp. Ideally I need something on a weekday. I'm gonna check out Lee Valley and the Hackney one again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah I was just whinging about the Boris thing!


Is the Boris thing relevant to cycling? Does it need an exclusivity deal with the other thread, do you think? We probably need a committee.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd like to try CX too. Mud ftw.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> But _how_? I can't do weeknights, and I'd like to try my hand at it before I enter a comp. Ideally I need something on a weekday. I'm gonna check out Lee Valley and the Hackney one again.



'Cross is a Sunday gig - September to Feb. There is usually a cross newbies session at Herne Hil in September...great to learn all the shit about dismounts, portage etc. Most basic thing is you have a bike - any bike - with mud clearance around the tyres and V/Canti/Disc brakes. There are a few races in August in S.London too you can use as prep. As long as you get out of the way of the fast boys and girls there is no problem being slow and learning as you go.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud have you tried a threaded rod on the fixed cup? There is a specific shop tool for this job but it's like £100 to buy:






...however you can make one from a length of threaded rod and some big nuts, this kind of size:




 - we had one at my last place that the owner had knocked up by having one nut welded onto the thread, you pass the rod through the b/b so that the welded nut is sitting against the inside face of the fixed cup then put on a washer and another nut and tighten it up like fuck with a foot-long adjustable spanner that you can stand on. It tightens itself onto the cup as you're tightening the nut and eventually pulls the cup round and out as you're tightening it. You can get 90% of seized fixed cups out this way


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Sigmund Fraud have you tried a threaded rod on the fixed cup? There is a specific shop tool for this job but it's like £100 to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Weeps - esp tried them both. Used the proper tool at my LBS (SE20 cycles) where me and the owner were putting so much force on I thought we were going to bend the frame. Its a RH thread (French) so needed to be budged anticlockwise...then I tried the rod way aka the Sheldon Brown tool - no dice, I am in the 10% it seems


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Thanks Weeps - esp tried them both. Used the proper tool at my LBS (SE20 cycles) where me and the owner were putting so much force on I thought we were going to bend the frame


Bummer  I think you might have to kiss goodbye to that paintjob then  have you got a tungsten hacksaw blade?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Bummer  I think you might have to kiss goodbye to that paintjob then  have you got a tungsten hacksaw blade?


 
I might try a 115mm angle grinder to give it some help...but I'm determined not to take any nuclear options.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

How often do I have to put oil on my chain?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> How often do I have to put oil on my chain?


When you can touch it and not get an oily mark you need to oil it. If it's squeaking you need to oil it. But don't just stick oil on once a week just in case because it builds up and catches dirt and wears everything out faster.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

I clean and rewax my chain after every wet or long ride on my good bike. 

On my winter bike I do it when I start to feel guilty.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

weepiper said:


> When you can touch it and not get an oily mark you need to oil it. If it's squeaking you need to oil it. But don't just stick oil on once a week just in case because it builds up and catches dirt and wears everything out faster.


What do you use to clean it?

ChrisFilter. Wax?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> What do you use to clean it?


Degreaser. If it's got a quicklink in it you can take the chain off and shake it in a big jar with the lid on and an inch of degreaser in the bottom. If not you can get a chain bath that clips onto the chain and you backpedal the chain through the brushes/degreaser bath (I don't like these much though, find them an awful faff and mess still seems to get everywhere). Then rinse and re-lube properly, then wipe it down with a rag at the end.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

For degreaser just buy paraffin - its the core ingredient of all degreasers on sale. And clean your jockey wheels and rear mech cage, thats where the shit builds up!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> For degreaser just buy paraffin - its the core ingredient of all degreasers on sale. And clean your jockey wheels and rear mech cage, thats where the shit builds up!


yes, but make sure you keep it in a sealed container and use in a well ventilated area etc - we use paraffin/kerosene in the parts washer at work and if you're not rigid at keeping the lid down on it when not in use it gives you headaches/nausea and all sorts of other Bad Shit.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

what are you like? The smell is part of the buzz, its like a bonus!

You want to try acetone if you really want a buzz mind


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Telling you. Bad shit.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2015)

I only use it in the garden, so I'm not worried. I'm a child of the 70s, we used to be given neat Kerosene to drink before we went to school every morning and meths at lunctime.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> What do you use to clean it?
> 
> ChrisFilter. Wax?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...X110_SY165&dpPl=1&dpID=41-C9WpI5WL&ref=plSrch

This stuff is kind of a cleaner and lube in one. Or there's another one that weepiper recommended me years ago. Proglide Gold or something like that. 

Tbh, at this time of year it's too cold to use wax. It hardens when you apply it, so I'm currently using Muc-off wet lube because it's cheap.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I only use it in the garden, so I'm not worried.


well that's alright then, well ventilated area innit


> I'm a child of the 70s


me too


> we used to be given neat Kerosene to drink before we went to school every morning and meths at lunctime.


like rock, you are.


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Telling you. Bad shit.


Apols for the derail, but I never understood the logic of not inducing vomiting if someone has just swallowed a toxic substance. Surely a couple of minutes in the stomach and a swift exit cant't be worse than the substance continuing to be absorbed in to the body for an untold number of minutes until medical help arrives?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> Apols for the derail, but I never understood the logic of not inducing vomiting if someone has just swallowed a toxic substance. Surely a couple of minutes in the stomach and a swift exit cant't be worse than the substance continuing to be absorbed in to the body for an untold number of minutes until medical help arrives?


I believe it's to reduce the risk of it getting into your lungs which can be fatal. Better to have it in your stomach and then have it pumped in hospital rather than puking it up


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 28, 2015)

Park ChainBrite is the best degreaser in my experience. Although once you degrease a chain you remove the factory lubricant (between the rollers and pins) that was installed before the chain was assembled so the whole thing is on borrowed time after the first degrease.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 28, 2015)

weepiper said:


> you can get a chain bath that clips onto the chain and you backpedal the chain through the brushes/degreaser bath (I don't like these much though, find them an awful faff and mess still seems to get everywhere)



It's really encouraging to hear I'm not the only person who has issues with the chaincleaner tools.  I go through a fuckton of degreaser with them, and always end up with a vaguely oily chain that's not much cleaner than when I started.

Quicklink and a widenecked bottle works best.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2015)

weepiper said:


> well that's alright then, well ventilated area innit
> .


To be fair you're probably the only one of a few persons on here who might be degreasing indoors.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve Abraham, going for the world annual distance record, has made it past 5000 miles now:

https://www.strava.com/athletes/1419435


----------



## steeeve (Jan 28, 2015)

so if I get a tacx trainer can I use it with that £6 a month thing?


----------



## steeeve (Jan 28, 2015)

it would be the cheapest one, would it connect to a PC or would it need to be done via a garmin


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the one I use. You need to connect to a PC/laptop or an iPhone/iPad. To do so you need an ant+ adapter. This is a USB thing for a computer or either a Wahoo fitness key or Wahoo fitness case for an idevice. I use the latter with my wife's old iPhone. 

It's worth pointing out that the Wahoo fitness case is c. £75 on UK amazon and £22 with postage from US amazon. It only took ten days to arrive as well. 

It's also worth pointing out that you'll need ant+ speed/cadence/heart rate sensors as well. If you have a Garmin Edge of some description, you probably have these already. 

Total outlay from scratch is fairly high unless you've got most of the kit anyway, it must be said. I had everything but the Wahoo case so it wasn't too much of a stretch for me. 

Even with the outlay it's still a fuck load less than a Wattbike and a personal trainer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2015)

The case I refer to: http://www.amazon.com/Wahoo-Fitness-Bike-Case-iPhone/dp/B004OR164E


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2015)

The UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahoo-Fitness-Bike-Case-iPhone/dp/B004OR164E

$16 vs £80!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> a cleaner and lube in one.




I've got some GT 85.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Steve Abraham, going for the world annual distance record, has made it past 5000 miles now:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/1419435



That's 5,000 miles in... 28 days


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2015)

In January. 

Just ordered some of dhb's Aeron Pro bib-shorts. Fingers crossed - I've had expensive bib-shorts before that just weren't right but this only becomes apparent after 50 miles and you can't exactly return them.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 29, 2015)

Didn't get in the RideLondon ballot. Charidee place it is (again!)

https://regonline.activeeurope.com/register/login.aspx?EventId=1589802


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> In January.
> 
> Just ordered some of dhb's Aeron Pro bib-shorts. Fingers crossed - I've had expensive bib-shorts before that just weren't right but this only becomes apparent after 50 miles and you can't exactly return them.



Just buy Assos, even the cheapest ones you can find. The S5 pad is unmatched.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 29, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Sadly not sir, an due to the post thatcherite death of our manufacturing base I am struggling to find an engineering shop who could do this for reasonable money or indeed do this at all. Oak Cycles - the framebuilder in Honour Oak (Ryan) - has a drill bit and jig that can drill a whole BB out, but he classes this as a small job and he has 2 years of framebuilding work already backed up.



I have quit the bike trade to fart around in a wood workshop but ryan is our mechanic and we have recip on site if you can brave the buggies of north London  I'd trust him with any of my bikes, in fact he put a new 853 chain stay on my blizzard a few years ago.

My good bye present to myself was to build up a CX/audax machine on an all city macho man, full centaur group set, DT hubs... It's fucking beautiful. Being goaded into an overnight ride to littlehampton in march, if I don't die I might take on the dynamo again.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> That's the one I use. You need to connect to a PC/laptop or an iPhone/iPad. To do so you need an ant+ adapter. This is a USB thing for a computer or either a Wahoo fitness key or Wahoo fitness case for an idevice. I use the latter with my wife's old iPhone.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that the Wahoo fitness case is c. £75 on UK amazon and £22 with postage from US amazon. It only took ten days to arrive as well.
> 
> ...



Cheers, looks like they don't do the case for iphone 6 yet but I can get a suunto dongle for £23. I already have an edge 800 with performance pack although the heart rate sensor hasn't yet left the box! May give it a go on payday


----------



## Boycey (Jan 29, 2015)

Re: naughty chemicals-  there's a world of difference between an occupational hazard you want to minimise/be very fucking wary of and getting a bit giddy while cleaning your own bike.

Solvent highs are amusing on day one, day two less funny. Day three I masked up.


----------



## steeeve (Jan 29, 2015)

Last question, how noisy are these things? I live in a top floor flat, am I likely to piss off the neighbours below?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 29, 2015)

Depends how trigger happy you are with the bell (got to recreate the 'on road' feeling as much as possible!)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 29, 2015)

Boycey said:


> I have quit the bike trade to fart around in a wood workshop but ryan is our mechanic and we have recip on site if you can brave the buggies of north London  I'd trust him with any of my bikes, in fact he put a new 853 chain stay on my blizzard a few years ago.
> 
> .



 Ryan is your mechanic...small world. Thanks for the offer...does the saw take 300mm blades or is it one of those big fuckers?


----------



## Boycey (Jan 29, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> does the saw take 300mm blades or is it one of those big fuckers?



it takes the big fuckers but personally i'd have a go with jigsaw first, with these- low speed, no pendulum. wherever you take it i'd let the mechanic come their own decision, ryan is very good at removing with very little destruction- he's slapped my wrists on a few occasions for brute forcing my own bikes.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 29, 2015)

a_chap said:


> That's 5,000 miles in... 28 days


 
Jesus - I was feeling pretty chuffed that I've managed to knock up almost 500 miles in January - 5000!  Utterly bonkers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 29, 2015)

a_chap said:


> That's 5,000 miles in... 28 days



I wonder what part of his body will give in first. My money's on lower back.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Jesus - I was feeling pretty chuffed that I've managed to knock up almost 500 miles in January - 5000!  Utterly bonkers.



I've managed 115.  The weather and a week of sickness hasn't been helpful.

Taking 1hr 52 to travel the eight and a half miles to work on two buses this morning might motivate me back into the saddle tomorrow.

I did see quite a few people riding in it this morning including a brave soul proceeding tentatively on a Brompton on the main road near my house, which hadn't been adequately gritted and was slippery slush everywhere.  Lower down in the city centre was fine.  I could have pushed my bike half a mile down to the A road then ridden on gritted roads all the way up to the turning into the business park.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 29, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I wonder what part of his body will give in first. My money's on lower back.


 Lower back or knees, is my bet. That's crazy. 200 miles nearly every day. I'm stuck between jealousy and straight-up nonbelief at that level of fitness and time-commitment.

Also 80000 miles is more than 3 times AROUND THE EARTH.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

(((his arse)))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2015)

No reason for anything to go if his bike fits him properly.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 29, 2015)

Indeed  - the guy is an audax mile junkie, this is not like someone taking on an impossible challenge, he has had a long term body and mind training in the bag.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

Bought a new water bottle today and it had a mini tube of electrolyte energy drink tablets in it. Anyone want them? Happy to stick them in the post


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Bought a new water bottle today and it had a mini tube of electrolyte energy drink tablets in it. Anyone want them? Happy to stick them in the post


I find those things are great! Better than water, or at least tastier. I do sweat a whole lot though... (Not asking for them, postage would be more than it's worth)


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 29, 2015)

Lord Hugh said:


> I find those things are great! Better than water, or at least tastier. I do sweat a whole lot though... (Not asking for them, postage would be more than it's worth)


Aye, I'll use em if no takers but I'm a berocca woman usually.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> (((his arse)))



Brooks leather saddle. Therefore no arse problems.

Although he has form on the arse front...

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52836.0  -- not for the faint-hearted


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> No reason for anything to go if his bike fits him properly.



He has no recovery time though - it's 200 miles day after day, every day. That's a literal and figurative long way from doing Audaxes. I once saw a documentary about some dude who rode around the edge of the Chinese border constantly for a year or two. The discs in his neck went and whenever he turned his head it sounded like a pepper grinder.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2015)

The body adapts very quickly.


----------



## contadino (Jan 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Aye, I'll use em if no takers but I'm a berocca woman usually.



What? You bung a berrocca in your water bottle on a ride? I was thinking of trying that but wasn't sure if it would help.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 30, 2015)

contadino said:


> What? You bung a berrocca in your water bottle on a ride? I was thinking of trying that but wasn't sure if it would help.


Only if I'm getting on and out first thing. You have to let it do its thing with the bottle lid off first though, or it all comes squirting out. I learnt that the hard way  (fnar) I don't usually do the first leg of my commute until 5pm. I don't think I'd rely on Berocca for a full day on the road or anything (but I'd want one before I set off!).


----------



## contadino (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked up something similar to beroca a while back, but the tube is green and it claims to be 'energising'. Not given it a shot yet. Might do this Sunday and see if it works.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2015)

Berocca won't benefit your cycling at all. It's doubtful whether it's in any way beneficial at all, just like any packaged vitamins.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 30, 2015)

contadino said:


> I picked up something similar to beroca a while back, but the tube is green and it claims to be 'energising'. Not given it a shot yet. Might do this Sunday and see if it works.


 I use the electrolyte ones - your green ones are High 5 lemon and lime? They do seem to pick me up more than pure water, but still not totally convinced it's not placebo. They do taste good (some of them - I like the berry ones, the green ones are so-so).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2015)

I do take cod liver oil though,  for my joints.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2015)

I got through most of my stock of High5s during five days of diarrhoea at the beginning of the year - serious fucking dehydration that left me unable to stand due to insanely painful cramp - once I'd stopped throwing up after the first day, drinking water laced with electrolyte tabs kind of kept me alive.

They've been pretty good when I've done big distance rides, I always used to get really bad cramp, usually in the middle of the night in a one-man tent if I was touring, which isn't very easy to cope with!  Using tabs during my last tour stopped this being a problem, although I think they did make me feel a bit weird.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2015)

I am a very amateur and occasional cyclist. I just got my new old bike back after having it serviced and the handlebars changed. I love it, love riding it. Will post a picture later! I'm excited for spring and bike riding with my partner who is a keen cyclist.


----------



## contadino (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I'll keep mine for the summer. It's not like I do epic distances and it's not hot yet. Come summer when it's in the 40s, water just doesn't seem to cut it. Maybe with one of these things in my bottle it'll be a bit easier.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Will post a picture later! I'm excited for spring and bike riding with my partner who is a keen cyclist.



Maybe we should have a 'post a picture of your bike(s) thread?  Might get a bit show-offish, but I don't have a problem with that.

I could show off how filthy mine is at the moment.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Maybe we should have a 'post a picture of your bike(s) thread?  Might get a bit show-offish, but I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> I could show off how filthy mine is at the moment.


My dad gave me two old bikes, one a heavy old school Raleigh and the other a gents mountain bike, got em serviced and gave one to my boy so he can cycle to work. I'm lazy so I put mine in my van and then park and ride it down to the hospital that I work at. 
I need to build my stamina though as my partner does not get a very satisfying ride (ooer)  with me and he loves hills, which is just as well as we live in Bristol!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Maybe we should have a 'post a picture of your bike(s) thread?  Might get a bit show-offish, but I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> I could show off how filthy mine is at the moment.


I bet it's not as grotty as mine


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2015)

I reckon I'd out-grot you all.

In other news, I reckon I'll be cancelling my gym membership and making more of an effort to get out on the bike even though the weather is still shit. Exercise indoors just isn't the same.  Feels like work.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone going to Erotica Britannia
in June? 
30 mile, 50 mile and 100 mile ride across the peak district, plus a 3day festival. 


I'd like to, but will leave the rides to my partner and his mate and just hang out at the festival.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Anyone going to Erotica Britannia
> .



You mean Eroica Britannia, presumably?  Or is thread about to take a turn?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2015)

The Boy said:


> You mean Eroica Britannia, presumably?  Or is thread about to take a turn?


Whoops! ￼ hah predictive text! 
Of course there may be an event where you put the key to your D lock in a goldfish bowl￼


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2015)

How do I post a photo?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> How do I post a photo?


click the 'upload a file' button next to 'post reply' and select a photo. It might tell you the file is too large, if so, upload it to http://www.webresizer.com/ or a similar site and it will make it small enough, then download the smaller version and repeat with that


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 31, 2015)

Cheers weeps, didn't realise you could do it that way.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2015)

weepiper said:


> click the 'upload a file' button next to 'post reply' and select a photo. It might tell you the file is too large, if so, upload it to http://www.webresizer.com/ or a similar site and it will make it small enough, then download the smaller version and repeat with that


Maybe it's cos I'm using the mobile version of U75,  but got no uploaded button?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 1, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Anyone going to Erotica Britannia
> in June?
> 30 mile, 50 mile and 100 mile ride across the peak district, plus a 3day festival.
> 
> ...



I went last year - it was pretty much a perfect weekend, awesome (just as enjoyable as the Italian version in it's own way) 

As I go on my own, the costs have pretty much tripled, sadly, and for a few other reasons, so I'm going to give it a miss...But if the weather holds, and the locals turn out in force, it will be brilliant


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2015)

As an alternative to the Eroica Britannia may I suggest the Pashley Picnic ride?

Ok, it's on an altogether smaller scale, but fun nonetheless. Except if it rains.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 1, 2015)

a_chap said:


> As an alternative to the Eroica Britannia may I suggest the Pashley Picnic ride?
> 
> Ok, it's on an altogether smaller scale, but fun nonetheless. Except if it rains.


The invite says one must have a pashley bike to take part


----------



## a_chap (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, everyone *_*should*_* have a Pashley bike!

However you can hire one from the lovely chaps at the Traditional Bike Shop in Stratford Upon Avon and join in with the rest of us.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2015)

a_chap said:


> As an alternative to the Eroica Britannia may I suggest the Pashley Picnic ride?
> 
> Ok, it's on an altogether smaller scale, but fun nonetheless. Except if it rains.



Do you know what date this will be this year?  It doesn't look like it's been announced yet, I'd like to pencil it in the diary before I get booked up for anything else.   I'll probably ride down from Leeds if I'm well enough, possibly over a couple of days.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 2, 2015)

Did 6 laps of Richmond Park yesterday (plus another 10k there and 10k back...) and nailed a vicious (but v short - Broomfield Hill, clockwise) hill all 6 times. This may sound like I'm proud at riding without stabilisers, though the fucker forced me to stop on the 3 times I tried it on my last outing there (with a heart rate of 205 on one of the attempts  ).

So woohoo progress! (and no stabilisers!)


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Visited once and did most of a clockwise lap - misjudged where it ended and left through a different gate than the one I came in through.  I might know the vicious slope you refer to - it's even more vicious on a 25kg bike, although the low gearing negated the worst of it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Did 6 laps of Richmond Park yesterday (plus another 10k there and 10k back...) and nailed a vicious (but v short - Broomfield Hill, clockwise) hill all 6 times. This may sound like I'm proud at riding without stabilisers, though the fucker forced me to stop on the 3 times I tried it on my last outing there (with a heart rate of 205 on one of the attempts  ).
> 
> So woohoo progress! (and no stabilisers!)


Without meaning to sound rude, I don't get why people travel to Richmond Park to do laps when there a beautiful world out there. If you live on the doorstep I can just about get it, but why not head out into the Surrey hills?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Without meaning to sound rude, I don't get why people travel to Richmond Park to do laps when there a beautiful world out there. If you live on the doorstep I can just about get it, but why not head out into the Surrey hills?



Good question - I prefer the visibility (no traffic round blind bends)/familiarity/proximity to home (shall I do 3/9/10 laps today?) and consistency (Lap PB's - not that it's quick enough to worry about being a lycra lout!) of RP. There's a lot to be said for cycling amongst a field of other, fellow cyclists too.

I get it's a whopping pain for cars and other non-cyclists though.

I do like a trek through the Kent/Surrey hills (despite what I said earlier, RP is not real 'climbing' practice), just as I like CX/Cobbled rides, Vintage rides and MTBing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Deer.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Deer.



It is pretty weird (and awesome) to cycle past an image that looks like the cover of a whisky bottle tbf. 

Beautiful creatures. They don't (nor any humans tbf) see the funny side of shouting "Fenton" in their vicinity though


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Do you know what date this will be this year?  It doesn't look like it's been announced yet, I'd like to pencil it in the diary before I get booked up for anything else.   I'll probably ride down from Leeds if I'm well enough, possibly over a couple of days.



I don't know the date but I'll try to find out. I have a contact on the inside...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Without meaning to sound rude, I don't get why people travel to Richmond Park to do laps when there a beautiful world out there. If you live on the doorstep I can just about get it, but why not head out into the Surrey hills?



Second time you have been rude today after you rubbished my hosting solution earlier!

I get it - stuff in 4 laps before  / after work, its perfect for that. Also on very fricking cold days its ice free. Plus you get to annoy London Dynamo by existing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Second time you have been rude today after you rubbished my hosting solution earlier!
> 
> I get it - stuff in 4 laps before  / after work, its perfect for that. Also on very fricking cold days its ice free. Plus you get to annoy London Dynamo by existing.


Sure - but that's if you live near it. Ted's six miles away. I get the lap thing though. I guess everyone has a local loop.


----------



## contadino (Feb 2, 2015)

Laps of anywhere sound a bit boring, but it must save time planning a route beforehand. I spent half an hour fiddling with the Endomondo website this morning plotting various routes...


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 3, 2015)

SRAM's electronic gruppo is nearly here and it's wireless so SF can buy it.






The front and rear derailleurs have individual and interchangeable batteries and the shifters use watch batteries. AG2R used it at the TDU so it must be close to production.

I've just ordered an 11 speed Di2 Alfine IGH for no particular reason. I might build a new touring rig around it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 4, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> SRAM's electronic gruppo is nearly here and it's wireless so SF can buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might take a look at that as it goes (individual power source and wireless makes sense) - esp as it will force Shimano to be less lazy and Campagnolo to stop trying to match what Shimano does and actually try and take the lead again. And what of the touted FSA 'tronic gruppo?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 4, 2015)

doppel post


----------



## Lord Hugh (Feb 4, 2015)

Did my first "big" repair myself last night - new cassette, chain, and big chainring (winter has not been kind to my poor bike, nor have I - has also needed a new pedal and new gear cable in the last 2 weeks!) - worked great and I am happy to be able to do it myself. And it's so nice to have a bike that isn't jumping all over the place!!!


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sure you've already all heard but fantastic news about TfL approving the Cycle Superhighways.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep good news. Will be great to see this finally happen.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been properly shit, not been on my bike save for popping to the shops since before Christmas. I got a new turbo and haven't been on it yet.

In other cycling related news, I am restoring a 1940s Hercules Roadster. It's at Bob Jackson for a respray at the moment. It belonged to my father-in-law and he took it round the world with him in the merchant navy in the 60s. It was still in use up to about 2004 when he got MND. It was in a bit of a state, but should be nice when it's done. I'll put some pictures up here as it progresses.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sure - but that's if you live near it. Ted's six miles away. I get the lap thing though. I guess everyone has a local loop.



Richmond park _is_ my local loop (tbf I haven't tried Regents park, though doubt it can match RP). Unless you have any better traffic/light free/nicely curved suggestions near W10?!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 4, 2015)

Alas, I don't. You could leave London? All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sure - but that's if you live near it. Ted's six miles away. I get the lap thing though. I guess everyone has a local loop.



There's a group that uses the business park I work on for loops on a Tuesday night, a long wide road with roundabouts at each end, about a mile per loop.  Seems a shit boring idea to me, plus the surface at one end is absolutely fucked.

Eta: https://www.strava.com/segments/2207534


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a group that uses the business park I work on for loops on a Tuesday night, a long wide road with roundabouts at each end, about a mile per loop.  Seems a shit boring idea to me, plus the surface at one end is absolutely fucked.
> 
> Eta: https://www.strava.com/segments/2207534



Richmond park is much more interesting than a flat business park or the flat Regent's Park loop. It has hills long and short, is 10km long and has better scenery/wildlife than much of the nearby countryside. If you don't have time to do the 20 miles each way to get to Surrey Hills it's ideal. Don't really understand flat urban loops though


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 5, 2015)

I think its a fair bit harder to nip out of London to the West and North. We are blessed in SEL with a very thin corridor between Picadilly Circus and Hayes(Kent) of about 9.5 miles before its rolling fields.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Hayes



My 2 hour loop goes that way, I just about reach the nice bit (near the White Bear Pub) and turn around to loop back home via Crystal Palace Hill


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

That's gotta hurt. The countryside shows a bit of leg and then 'Bam!' - you're back in Bromley.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> That's gotta hurt. The countryside shows a bit of leg and then 'Bam!' - you're back in Bromley.



Yep, got the turbo trainer and trainer road BTW thanks for that enjoying it so far even if my neighbours below aren't


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm doing a cycling holiday at the moment,  60k most days, pins of steel! . I'm getting used to fueling my body and stuff.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Yep, got the turbo trainer and trainer road BTW thanks for that enjoying it so far even if my neighbours below aren't



Ah, good stuff. It's great, innit? I've trying to do the sweet spot base training plan, but finding time with a toddler, a puppy, two cats and, of course, a wife in tow isn't easy.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, good stuff. It's great, innit? I've trying to do the sweet spot base training plan, but finding time with a toddler, a puppy, two cats and, of course, a wife in tow isn't easy.



It's hard! the 20 minute test nearly killed me. Was going to try the standard base plan but likewise it's finding the time. Hard to get motivated after just cycling home in the cold


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2015)

What FTP did you get after the 20 minute test?


----------



## steeeve (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> What FTP did you get after the 20 minute test?



I attempted to keep to target power set at the 200 default FTP not realising you were supposed to just follow the shape at your own ability and crashed 10 minutes in to the 20 minute bit so I assume it's considerably less than 200. Will give it another go at the weekend


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, stick at it. Since I've been (roughly) following the plan my FTP has gone from 269 to 291 and my watts per kg has gone from 2.67 to 3.03. Very gratifying to see the toil pay off.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, stick at it. Since I've been (roughly) following the plan my FTP has gone from 269 to 291 and my watts per kg has gone from 2.67 to 3.03. Very gratifying to see the toil pay off.



221 on the second attempt when I didn't wreck myself on the warm up, quite pleased with that, probably could've gone a bit harder too


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2015)

I really can't afford it, but I've just bought a Dura Ace C35 wheelset off a club mate. He's skinny and they've only done a couple thousand miles so £400 isn't too bad. But, still...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 7, 2015)

at the other end of the glamour spectrum...

my bottom bracket cup saga - I decided to go at it with a 30mm HSS hole cutter and drill in from the non drive side so the clockwise motion might loosen the cup....not a bit of it. The BB got hot enough to discolour the paint around the cup and may have weakened the drive side chain stay, theres a smallish gap between chainstay and BB lug. Really needed some water squirted in there while I was going at it but its academic, the cutter has made very little impression on the cup. Next stop angle grinder to cut some grooves in the face of the cup.

Though my resolve is weakening and I did scan ebay for a suitable donor bike or frame...the fucking eroica has made steel bikes double in price overnight, even the shit stuff.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Shame you're in that there London.  I've got an old pug looking for a home.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 7, 2015)

what size?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Good question. 56cm top tube sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 7, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Though my resolve is weakening and I did scan ebay for a suitable donor bike or frame...the fucking eroica has made steel bikes double in price overnight, even the shit stuff.



What's eroica? Some hipster shit?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 7, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> What's eroica? Some hipster shit?



http://eroica.it/

Started out on the Strade Bianche in italy for pre '86 bikes. Now an international series with a uk ride 'L'eroica Britannia' in Yorkshire. Vintage gear, bikes etc. I am a committed retrobiker so it is probably up my street but these events are so popular they have meant used prices have soared, ebay is awash with ad with titles like 'Raleigh 531 roadbike L'Eroica'.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> http://eroica.it/





> For all your lifely needs call into The British Bazaar.
> Barbers, wet-shaves, hair salon and make-up, hardware shops, cook-shops, flowershops, heritage driven fashion, where cycling meets everyday life, vintage fashion, antique furniture and home-wares, bookshops, magazine stands, eyewear. This area is Inspired by Eroica Britannia principles of vintage, bygone eras, wanderlust, exploration, legends, properness, heroes, sustainability, provenance, territory and match those with a modern lust for discovery and accountability.
> You'll also find Historical frame builders matched with current bike brands and products. Find kits and clothing – both retro and cutting edge.



It's Pseud's Corner on a bike.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2015)

Nostalgia is overrated, give me my nice carbon jobbie with gears where I can reach them any day.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> my nice carbon jobbie .



Should you not see a doctor about that?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nostalgia is overrated, give me my nice carbon jobbie with gears where I can reach them any day.



Its possible to like both and their relative merits - however unlike say driving an E-type as an everyday car it is possible to ride a moderately updated old bike and it be 100% reliable. I find your average briftered modern roadbike to be an uninvolving ride with little style.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2015)

The good thing with old bikes is they're pretty sturdy, mine bounced off the side of a fiesta at about 25mph last Thursday night and it looks like the only substantial damage is the handlebars being twisted round (think the front brake mechanism might also have had it). A fancy modern bike would probably have snapped in two.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 9, 2015)

My employer has cycle sheds out the back of the office. So far, so good, but it also has this area designated as the smoking area, so there are free standing bins taking up some of the space, plus, obviously smokers out there at regular intervals. I know it's only a relatively small thing, but the fact that I have to navigate around the bins and smokers to lock up my bike is really annoying me. The fact that I can't put my bag down because the floor is filthy with ash is doing my head in. And the fact that I have to come huffing and puffing into work and then spend time breathing in the 2nd hand smoke is making me all sanctimonious and annoying and I don't want to turn into a total twat, but IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT 

The bloody annoying thing is that there are actually TWO cycle sheds outside, both same size, but both shared use. I'm going to make a strong suggestion that they divide the sheds so that one is exclusively for smokers and one for cyclists, but I'd love to be able to say that it's not legal to force cyclists to be in a smoking area, or something similar. Anyone got any ideas on that part or how I should approach it?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 9, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> The bloody annoying thing is that there are actually TWO cycle sheds outside, both same size, but both shared use. I'm going to make a strong suggestion that they divide the sheds so that one is exclusively for smokers and one for cyclists, but I'd love to be able to say that it's not legal to force cyclists to be in a smoking area, or something similar. Anyone got any ideas on that part or how I should approach it?



From memory, any employee smoking shelters I used to use had ashtrays and bins on the outside - presumably because it isn't legal to force cleaning staff to go into an enclosed space where people smoke in order to empty them.

EVen if I'm remembering correctly though it would be a bit of a stretch to convince your employer.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 11, 2015)

Seeing as I killed the thread with my above post (come on, what happened to all the opinionated cyclists around here??  ), I thought I would share this. Absolutely love it. Have always thought I'd like to get some hard-to-remove stickers that say "I drive like a c*nt" or similar to stick on windows of offending cars:


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 11, 2015)

Most of the offenders are driving prickish expensive cars I note - strange how that seems to give people a sense of entitlement.  Russia's fucked up.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 11, 2015)

I've not watched the episodes in question, but apparently the lads get guns pulled on them, including a kalashnikov!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 14, 2015)

A nicer 60 miler lined up for tomorrow at 7am. Route 18 out of Tunbridge Wells, loop down to Bodiam Castle then over the High Weald and back up through Groombridge. Splendid.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice - I was riding around that neck of the woods a couple of weeks ago - was fucking lovely cycling...  enjoy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's one of the reasons we moved down here. Best cycling in the South East, for sure.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 15, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> http://eroica.it/
> 
> Started out on the Strade Bianche in italy for pre '86 bikes. Now an international series with a uk ride 'L'eroica Britannia' in Yorkshire. Vintage gear, bikes etc. I am a committed retrobiker so it is probably up my street but these events are so popular they have meant used prices have soared, ebay is awash with ad with titles like 'Raleigh 531 roadbike L'Eroica'.



More 80s steel frame madness... A friend of a friend brought me a bike to do a Di2 conversion. I told him that by the time I've cut off the cable stops/shifter mounts, brazed the holes, drilled the grommet holes, had it sandblasted/powdercoated, got repro decals and the gruppo it's going to cost him nearly $4,000. He said fine, just do it. It was one of these... I think they cost about 100 quid in 1985 and were rubbish then.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 15, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> It was one of these... I think cost they about 100 quid in 1985 and were rubbish then.



Raleigh Equipe came in two flavours IIRC -  their '18-23' tubing yes - Sub 4130 cromo / Reynolds 501...essentially gas pipe. There was a 531 version too I think.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 16, 2015)

Someone gave me one of those a couple of years ago that had been sat in their shed for about twenty years.  Quite rusty, especially the non-alloy wheels that were almost rotted through.  I nabbed a few parts off it and left it out by the bins.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 16, 2015)

Everything that's bad in pro-cycling crystallised into a single garment.







The roundel presumably acts as a convenient target for the AICAR loaded syringe.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 16, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> More 80s steel frame madness... A friend of a friend brought me a bike to do a Di2 conversion. I told him that by the time I've cut off the cable stops/shifter mounts, brazed the holes, drilled the grommet holes, had it sandblasted/powdercoated, got repro decals and the gruppo it's going to cost him nearly $4,000. He said fine, just do it. It was one of these... I think they cost about 100 quid in 1985 and were rubbish then.



I like (had ideas of) doing unnecessary shit to bikes, especially in my early days (S&S couplers on a Colnago, anyone??), but that's ^ a whopping piss take.

Don't where to begin with the (sympathetic, vis a vis my early crazy ideas on the 'perfect' bike) but surely you'd a) want a better donor bike and/or b) just get a new one made??


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 16, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Everything that's bad in pro-cycling crystallised into a single garment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's fucking (relatively) gorgeous IMO. 

1) It's not black (serious pro peloton yawnage) 2) It doesn't hurt my eyes 3) Wiggo.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 16, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Don't where to begin with the (sympathetic, vis a vis my early crazy ideas on the 'perfect' bike) but surely you'd a) want a better donor bike and/or b) just get a new one made??



He's doing some bullshit ride (in Melbourne AFAIK) for 80s bikes. He has Di2 on his normal bike and was reeling from his exposure to 80s shifting technology on the Equipe. I think he's already been told to fuck off out of two normal bike shops hence his appearance at my _atelier_.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 16, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> He's doing some bullshit ride (in Melbourne AFAIK) for 80s bikes.



Something along the lines of l'eroica, then?  Kind of defeats the purpose if you're gonna whack modern kit on it, imo


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing the retroronde in June - sounds like a laugh:100km, Koppenberg, Muur etc and some beers and retro tat.  And its 20 euros or 25 if you fancy doing the steel criterium (ie a proper race) on the Saturday. And its less than 2 hours from Calais. And I finally get to go to the Ronde musuem in Oodenarde who the mrs has now stopped me going to 4 times (with her) as she didn't want to spend a day looking at old bikes n shit.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 16, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> My employer has cycle sheds out the back of the office. So far, so good, but it also has this area designated as the smoking area, so there are free standing bins taking up some of the space, plus, obviously smokers out there at regular intervals. I know it's only a relatively small thing, but the fact that I have to navigate around the bins and smokers to lock up my bike is really annoying me. The fact that I can't put my bag down because the floor is filthy with ash is doing my head in. And the fact that I have to come huffing and puffing into work and then spend time breathing in the 2nd hand smoke is making me all sanctimonious and annoying and I don't want to turn into a total twat, but IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT
> 
> The bloody annoying thing is that there are actually TWO cycle sheds outside, both same size, but both shared use. I'm going to make a strong suggestion that they divide the sheds so that one is exclusively for smokers and one for cyclists, but I'd love to be able to say that it's not legal to force cyclists to be in a smoking area, or something similar. Anyone got any ideas on that part or how I should approach it?



Anyone got any advice before I wrap my d-lock around the next chuffing cancer-baiter taking up my bike space?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 16, 2015)

Stick up a battery powered smoke alarm in one of the sheds.  They'll gravitate to the shed where they don't get deafened.  Or leave a load of rotting fish about so it's too unpleasant going in that one.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 16, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Stick up a battery powered smoke alarm in one of the sheds.  They'll gravitate to the shed where they don't get deafened.  Or leave a load of rotting fish about so it's too unpleasant going in that one.



In lieu of any other advice, this will have to do, thanks (I guess  ). Will consider those options. Could also add a sprinkler system or an ant's nest. So many possibilities...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 18, 2015)

After failing in the public ballot I got a charity place for RideLondon Surrey 100, well chuffed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 20, 2015)

So I've moved somewhere I can get a bike, hoorah, and hopefully this one won't be robbed within a couple of weeks.

Looking at Cyclescheme I'm trying to work out the point, if I spend £300 on a bike, another £100 on bits I'm basically just hiring it for 12 months then paying again to keep it? Not very clear what the benefits are.


----------



## steeeve (Feb 20, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> So I've moved somewhere I can get a bike, hoorah, and hopefully this one won't be robbed within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Looking at Cyclescheme I'm trying to work out the point, if I spend £300 on a bike, another £100 on bits I'm basically just hiring it for 12 months then paying again to keep it? Not very clear what the benefits are.



It depends how the the ownership is transferred at the end, if your employers play ball and you pay over 12 months only but 'extend' the hire agreement to 5 years at the end of the first year you essentially get 33% off everything and get to pay in instalments for free


----------



## steeeve (Feb 20, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> So I've moved somewhere I can get a bike, hoorah, and hopefully this one won't be robbed within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Looking at Cyclescheme I'm trying to work out the point, if I spend £300 on a bike, another £100 on bits I'm basically just hiring it for 12 months then paying again to keep it? Not very clear what the benefits are.



The Evans website explains it quite well but I think the principals are the same no matter what shop you use:

http://www.evanscycles.com/ride-to-work/transfer-of-ownership-options


----------



## The Boy (Feb 26, 2015)

Was going to set up my bike on the turbo trainer yesterday but couldn't find the QR skewer it needs, so cleaned my bike instead.  Fuck me, it was clarty. I'm talking full on, bits-of-sticks and grass clogged up in the jockey wheels dirty.

Not sure I want to take it outside now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 27, 2015)

I witnessed amusing accident today... There is a downhill section on one of our regular club runs that is short, steep and has a speed bump in the middle. The accepted practice, if one doesn't wish to be branded with the Australian epithet 'softcock', is to slip the bike into the 4cm gap between the bump and the kerb while spinning 100rpm+ on the big ring. One chap decided he'd rather ride over the speed bump. Unfortunately he opted to remain seated and the CF post on his Basso shattered with impact depositing him onto the back wheel which ripped the gusset out of his cuissard. We then had to complete the ride while trying not to look at his balls swaying in the breeze through the tattered remains of his shorts.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 28, 2015)

First ride on new wheels tomorrow. Club reliability ride. Not sure if I go for the slow time or the medium. I think the former, tbh, but none of my mates are doing the slower ride.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, the wheels made a difference. Fastest I've ever been is about 15.6mph over 60 miles with 4.5kft of climbing. Today did 64 with that total ascent and clocked in at 16.4mph.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, and I did the medium pace in the end. Smashed it.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I need to join a cycling club.  Going for a quick spin isn't cutting it.

I'm always a bit worried that it'll be dead competitive though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 1, 2015)

I went out with a club on Sunday social rides a couple of years ago, they have three groups, A rides (about a ton), B (about 60-70) and C (around 35).  B rides suited me best (unless I was on the Pashley).  Very friendly bunch but I didn't have a fucking clue what they were talking about at the cafe stop, I know fuck all about modern bikes and what all the bits are. I think they had me pegged as an oddball for using a twig to switch cogs on the front rather than fitting some gadget to my bike to do it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

When is it cheaper to buy a new chainset than buy new rings? When you have a Campag Centaur Compact, thats when.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I think I need to join a cycling club.  Going for a quick spin isn't cutting it.
> 
> I'm always a bit worried that it'll be dead competitive though.


Depends on the club, I guess. Where do you live? 

My club's really informal and very welcoming. I'm one of the slowest and I've never had anything but encouragement from the fast crew nor have I been dropped or (more importantly for me) felt like a burden.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

I do remember though Mr Filter you were reassured for many years that CCs weren't as daunting as they looked. Every club has a certain reputation and I too remember my first foray into my CC which at the time I put off for several months. Once in its like duck to water stuff...unless you don't like the club in which case leave and join another one. Most clubs should offer a new to club / taster ride to try out. My first club runs were with London Pheonix - nice people but not the right home for me - so I moved on.

As a side note I'm getting a stronger and stronger urge to start my own club - but have no time to do that right now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, it's a fair point. I spent my twenties too hungover/drug-fucked/overweight to be able to justify going out with a club. 

Now I'm as pure as the driven snow it's a better fit. 

It is intimidating at first, but well worth it.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Depends on the club, I guess. Where do you live?
> 
> My club's really informal and very welcoming. I'm one of the slowest and I've never had anything but encouragement from the fast crew nor have I been dropped or (more importantly for me) felt like a burden.


I'm in Edinburgh. Have had a look about and main options seem to be Edinburgh road club who seem quite serious and tri-geeky, and weekly rides from cafe ronde which is a cafe/bike shop which sells lots of rapha and assos and fancy bikes and the like.

I'm not very good at meeting new people which probably doesn't help.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I went out with a club on Sunday social rides a couple of years ago, they have three groups, A rides (about a ton), B (about 60-70) and C (around 35).  B rides suited me best (unless I was on the Pashley).  Very friendly bunch but I didn't have a fucking clue what they were talking about at the cafe stop, I know fuck all about modern bikes and what all the bits are. I think they had me pegged as an oddball for using a twig to switch cogs on the front rather than fitting some gadget to my bike to do it.



Try Audax then 

Pashleys always welcome


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I'm in Edinburgh. Have had a look about and main options seem to be Edinburgh road club who seem quite serious and tri-geeky, and weekly rides from cafe ronde which is a cafe/bike shop which sells lots of rapha and assos and fancy bikes and the like.
> 
> I'm not very good at meeting new people which probably doesn't help.


You've probably seen this: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/which-edinburgh-cycling-club.137842/


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

When I was 13 and fuelled by Channel 4 TdF coverage and Robert Millar winning the KOM I phoned my local cycling clubs number (which helpfully was in the back of cycling weekly but not in the phone book(!)).  I was nervous as fuck and blurted out that I wanted to join a cycling club. There was a pause at the end of the phone line before the club sec for San Fairey Ann CC asked 'do you ride tubs?. There was a pause before I answered, 'what are tubs?'. There was a snidey laugh at the other end. I put the phone down.

Cycling Clubs used to be intimidating places, much less so now.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Edinburgh road club


Otherwise known as 'Edinburgh Doctors and Lawyers Club' (desperately middle class)
I vaguely know the guys that own Ronde, it is a deliberately boutiquey sort of shop but they are quite sound themselves, don't know about the runs but can imagine they're not as stressy/training-based as ERC
There's also CTC who do various weekly rides about the Lothians.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 2, 2015)

The CTC are great to ride with - 15mph ave, tea 'drum ups' in hedgerows aplenty and you learn all the lanes. If you're under 50 you'll be amongst the youngest there and possibly *the* youngest but its a gentle intro


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> When I was 13 and fuelled by Channel 4 TdF coverage and Robert Millar winning the KOM I phoned my local cycling clubs number (which helpfully was in the back of cycling weekly but not in the phone book(!)).  I was nervous as fuck and blurted out that I wanted to join a cycling club. There was a pause at the end of the phone line before the club sec for San Fairey Ann CC asked 'do you ride tubs?. There was a pause before I answered, 'what are tubs?'. There was a snidey laugh at the other end. I put the phone down.



My Belgian club was a bit like that. They never used to schedule any rides in July or August as bad weather could not be guaranteed. I learned a lot in my 8 years with them though - mostly how to suffer. I now realise that my solo rides in my pre-club days where I really thought I was pushing myself were laughable efforts. The club experience is worth it just learn what '100%' really means.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 5, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> They never used to schedule any rides in July or August as bad weather could not be guaranteed


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> My Belgian club was a bit like that. They never used to schedule any rides in July or August as bad weather could not be guaranteed. I learned a lot in my 8 years with them though - mostly how to suffer. I now realise that my solo rides in my pre-club days where I really thought I was pushing myself were laughable efforts. The club experience is worth just learn what '100%' really means.


Unless you can taste blood you can go a lot harder. That's my little rule of thumb. 

I find the first thing that stops me on tough days is hamstring cramp.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 5, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> The club experience is worth it just learn what '100%' really means.



Hmm. As a 13yo going on my first club run that would likely demoralise me totally. When kids have joined our club runs we make a point of not going mental and punishing anybody who jumps off the front (by changing the route on the fly). What you're describing sounds like a chain gang. I've no doubt the Flandrians have bragging rights on who's hardest but cycling is about more than giving it full gas, even at elite level - as Saturdays Het Volk showed!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

Cycling should be fun. Surely if it hurts, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

As we've already established, OU, you're a very different cyclist then most of the weekend warriors on here. 

I like pushing myself. It's a long-term health thing as well as a fun thing. 

Feel the burn!


----------



## Utopia (Mar 5, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> After failing in the public ballot I got a charity place for RideLondon Surrey 100, well chuffed.


 
I've done it the last 2 years, you'll love it, as a Londoner & cyclist it was a dream come true, even last years in the torrential rain was utterly brilliant.  Didn't get a place in this years......very tempted to just join the ride on the A12 on the day!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> As we've already established, OU, you're a very different cyclist then most of the weekend warriors on here.
> 
> I like pushing myself. It's a long-term health thing as well as a fun thing.
> 
> Feel the burn!


Burn is fine, but if I was drawing blood, I'd stop whatever it is that was causing it immediately.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 5, 2015)

Surely we all cycle if different way, at different times, for different needs!

Don't want to taste blood when you cycle? Don't join TeamFilter! Don't lets Eeyore the shit out of everything because people have different reasons to cycle!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

Blood though! Blood!


----------



## Utopia (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, the wheels made a difference. Fastest I've ever been is about 15.6mph over 60 miles with 4.5kft of climbing. Today did 64 with that total ascent and clocked in at 16.4mph.


 

Thats quite a dramatic improvement, nicely done......i'm debating getting decent wheels, what did you get?


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Not to pick at the "Cycling Caps:  Crap/Not Crap" debate like an unhealed scar, but they do come in handy when you're passing under a railway bridge that hundreds of pigeons call home.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Blood though! Blood!


 

As Survivor once said

"Your body says stop but your spirit cries.........NEVER"


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, the wheels made a difference. Fastest I've ever been is about 15.6mph over 60 miles with 4.5kft of climbing. Today did 64 with that total ascent and clocked in at 16.4mph.



Back to this - when I first used a set of SuperWheels (MadFibers, in this instance), it genuinely felt like cheating. Gone back to chinese carbon rims on bog standard Novatech hubs (I think) and a unrefreshed chain/cassette and it feels a lot more 'honest'!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Not to pick at the "Cycling Caps:  Crap/Not Crap" debate like an unhealed scar, but they do come in handy when you're passing under a railway bridge that hundreds of pigeons call home.



theres no debate - not crap.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> theres no debate



Of course there isn't.  I'm just trying to convince the wrong 'uns.

edit: actully, I think Orang Utan might be the only wrong 'un.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

I only think they look shit. I'm sure they are of great practical use, like keeping bird shit off your bonce.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I only think they look shit.



Even in tweed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Even in tweed?


Any cap!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Burn is fine, but if I was drawing blood, I'd stop whatever it is that was causing it immediately.


you'll never make a murderer with an attitude like that


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Any cap!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


>


Apart from liberty caps (fungal variety)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Blood though! Blood!


Just the taste of blood from lung burn. Not actually haemorrhaging.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

Utopia said:


> Thats quite a dramatic improvement, nicely done......i'm debating getting decent wheels, what did you get?


Shimano Dura Ace C35s. Second-hand. Could never afford them new!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

They do feel quite different, it must be said. Really stiff. Cornering feels like being on rails.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> They do feel quite different, it must be said. Really stiff. Cornering feels like being on rails.


 

So how do they feel through the bars/drops?, with the stiffness is there much vibration?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

Nothing noticeable.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Shimano Dura Ace C35s. Second-hand. Could never afford them new!



I just priced these up on wiggle to see how much we're talking about.  One wheel costs more than my bike* .

*Even if you include the replacement wheels I bought.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, it's a bit silly, isn't it? Living in stockbroker belt* these are by no means the spendiest wheels in my group of mates either. 

*Actually, most of them are tradesmen, not yuppies like me.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 5, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Of course there isn't.  I'm just trying to convince the wrong 'uns.
> 
> edit: actully, I think Orang Utan might be the only wrong 'un.



I _might_ be a wrong 'un  too. Just saying.


----------



## contadino (Mar 7, 2015)

There's a preestablished connection between caps and twats.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 7, 2015)

Cycling caps are wicked. Much better than bloody helmets. I wear both though. My Mrs wouldn't let me go out without a crash hat. Tsk.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 8, 2015)

Aero bars when you're not actually competing in a time trial: crap/not crap?

I think crap but they're supposed to be worth about 10% in power output...


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 8, 2015)

Im looking to upgrade my wheels too - considering H Plus Son Archetype with Hope hubs - anyone know much re the company, wheels do have good reviews.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 8, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Aero bars when you're not actually competing in a time trial: crap/not crap?
> 
> I think crap but they're supposed to be worth about 10% in power output...



I think the full benefit is from the change in saddle/body position and elongation of the midriff.

I've tried those bars and can't even begin to feel like I can balance (unless you have the full gyroscope effect of the turning wheels)


----------



## a_chap (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Cycling caps are wicked. Much better than bloody helmets. I wear both though. My Mrs wouldn't let me go out without a crash hat. Tsk.



My one indulgence is buying the occasional cycling cap. Treated myself a new Chappeau cap (£15) last week. Then Saturday's ride turned out so warm that I had to stow it in the Carradice until after the sun set. But it looked good. Damn good. Well ok, it would have looked good had it been atop the head of some sleek, chisled adonis instead of me.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't think I've ever stepped on a bike without one tbh!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2015)

I shinied up my bike with some new bits today (wheels, disc brakes, chain/cassette/chainset/b/b)

before:
 
after:
 

It wouldn't really have been worth doing if I'd been one of my customers and paying full whack but given that I built the wheels for the cost of the spokes (the hubs and rims were customers' unwanted bits) and everything else was 40% off the shop price and the labour was free I've got the guts of a new bike for £140ish and a few hours of my time.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 8, 2015)

Weeps, if only it was a proper bike


----------



## Boycey (Mar 8, 2015)

i'm being goaded into riding london to littlehampton over night later this month, the last big ride i did was the dynamo in 2010...  i do have a bike that fits now, some people swear they're going to be slow but they were always faster than me before... hmmmmm



weepiper said:


> after:
> View attachment 68598



solid job, looks so much better without the guards. though i couldn't possibly condone your choice of shifters


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2015)

Boycey said:


> i'm being goaded into riding london to littlehampton over night later this month, the last big ride i did was the dynamo in 2010...  i do have a bike that fits now, some people swear they're going to be slow but they were always faster than me before... hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> solid job, looks so much better without the guards. though i couldn't possibly condone your choice of shifters


8 speed Gripshift X-Rays, rock they are


----------



## Boycey (Mar 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> 8 speed Gripshift X-Rays, rock they are



circa '98 like the rear mech?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2015)

Boycey said:


> circa '98 like the rear mech?


'99. Came off a Gary Fisher Paragon I bought with my first Student Loan.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> '99.



it all went downhill after it went 9 speed. until they went 11 speed.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2015)

Goddammit no, must have been '97. You're making me feel old now.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 8, 2015)

sorry about that... was pretty sure 99 was the year it went 9 and they changed the design cos 98 was the year i started working in the bike trade.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't mind 9 speed, I think 10sp was crossing a rubicon though - nobody needs the extra cog apart from the aftermarket chain and cassette market. 7 or 8 are enough.

I rode the majority of the London Classic route today to check it was all clear. It fair fucked me over after doing nothing more than a 10 EW commute for the last 6 months.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 9, 2015)

I had to angle grind a crank arm from a square taper BB as the previous careful owner had stripped the thread.There is something so satisfying in cutting into cast aluminium with an angle grinder, like a knife through butter.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 11, 2015)

Caps!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought a new casquette the other day.  Will fire a pic up in a bit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of cranking out some serious distances and heights in the months ahead and from what I've heard clipless pedals really help. Anyone got any recommendations?. I'm after ones where you can wear shoes without the clip sticking out of the bottom, are these shimano spds?. Are they any good?. How easy are they to get used to?.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm thinking of cranking out some serious distances and heights in the months ahead and from what I've heard clipless pedals really help. Anyone got any recommendations?. I'm after ones where you can wear shoes without the clip sticking out of the bottom, are these shimano spds?. Are they any good?. How easy are they to get used to?.



SPD cleats are recessed but may protrude a little - it depends on the shoe. You can always creatively modify the cleat with an angle grinder if necessary. XT M780 pedals are probably the best bet if you're going SPD (rather than SPD-SL, etc.) 

They are very easy to get out of as you can adjust the tensions of the release springs on the pedal.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, I'm not sure which road I should go down, that's the thing... SPD-SL are the Look style ones, aren't they?. Are they more popular?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 17, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, I'm not sure which road I should go down, that's the thing... SPD-SL are the Look style ones, aren't they?. Are they more popular?



SPD-SL is lighter, more expensive and (usually) has single sided pedals compared to SPD. They also protrude further from the bottom of the shoe and are less crashworthy than SPD. I always go SPD-SL on my road bikes...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2015)

If you've got a road bike I'd go SPD-SL. If you're more into touring (think slower pace, cafe stops, etc) then SPDs give you what you need in terms of being able to walk around off the bike, shoe dependent.

I've got SPD-SLs.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 17, 2015)

For a recessed cleat shoe I've always got on better with time ATAC pedals/cleats (use the same 2 bolt fixing as SPD so wil work on any SPD compatible shoe) - easier than Shimano SPD to engage and they are far friendlier on the knees.

For road pedals I bought some SPD-SLs after an exploding composite pedal disaster left me miles from anywhere (they were Time RXS). I would never buy non-metal pedals again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2015)

I remember that well!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2015)

That's the other thing, I have a dodgy knee so planning to get it fitted properly.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 17, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, I'm not sure which road I should go down, that's the thing... SPD-SL are the Look style ones, aren't they?. Are they more popular?



They're the ones that make you look funny when you walk


----------



## Hoss (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a new bike - my first road bike. I've been riding a fixie for 5 years now for a 7 mile each way London commute, before that various MTB's. I want to get into long rides and possibly joining a club. Have been out on the fixie for long country rides before but as I get older it's less fun and anything that involves going up/down steep hills is ridiculous.. Budget is up to 1k and I get it via work so cost is spread across 12 months and taken out of gross salary. The snag is that I'm obliged to use Evans for this scheme. I quite liked the look of the BMC Granfondo but it's last years model and no longer available in my size. Am going to test ride a selection in the next week to give myself a idea of what fits and feels right but It's an area of bikes that I'm completely unfamiliar with so any tips from road riders would be much appreciated.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 18, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> For a recessed cleat shoe I've always got on better with time ATAC pedals/cleats (use the same 2 bolt fixing as SPD so wil work on any SPD compatible shoe) - easier than Shimano SPD to engage and they are far friendlier on the knees.



What Sigmund said. Exactly the reasons I used Time ATAC pedals/cleats for years.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoss said:


> I'm looking to buy a new bike - my first road bike. I've been riding a fixie for 5 years now for a 7 mile each way London commute, before that various MTB's. I want to get into long rides and possibly joining a club. Have been out on the fixie for long country rides before but as I get older it's less fun and anything that involves going up/down steep hills is ridiculous.. Budget is up to 1k and I get it via work so cost is spread across 12 months and taken out of gross salary. The snag is that I'm obliged to use Evans for this scheme. I quite liked the look of the BMC Granfondo but it's last years model and no longer available in my size. Am going to test ride a selection in the next week to give myself a idea of what fits and feels right but It's an area of bikes that I'm completely unfamiliar with so any tips from road riders would be much appreciated.


You can't really go wrong at that price, tbh. Ideally you'd find something in the sale with a carbon frame and a Shimano 105 groupset, but aluminium is perfectly fine and Tiagra does the job too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoss said:


> I'm looking to buy a new bike - my first road bike. I've been riding a fixie for 5 years now for a 7 mile each way London commute, before that various MTB's. I want to get into long rides and possibly joining a club. Have been out on the fixie for long country rides before but as I get older it's less fun and anything that involves going up/down steep hills is ridiculous.. Budget is up to 1k and I get it via work so cost is spread across 12 months and taken out of gross salary. The snag is that I'm obliged to use Evans for this scheme. I quite liked the look of the BMC Granfondo but it's last years model and no longer available in my size. Am going to test ride a selection in the next week to give myself a idea of what fits and feels right but It's an area of bikes that I'm completely unfamiliar with so any tips from road riders would be much appreciated.


cannondale synapse?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2015)

a_chap said:


> What Sigmund said. Exactly the reasons I used Time ATAC pedals/cleats for years.


When you say easier on the knees is that while cycling or when getting in and out?


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can't really go wrong at that price, tbh. Ideally you'd find something in the sale with a carbon frame and a Shimano 105 groupset, but aluminium is perfectly fine and Tiagra does the job too.



Cheers. I'm looking at sale bikes so I get more for my money but most seem to be either smallest frame size or waaay too big. 



sleaterkinney said:


> cannondale synapse?



Definitely a contender, but put off by disc brakes. I prefer to do most maintenance myself - my last MTB had disc brakes which were a pain to get serviced, though presumably as they are more common, more bike shops can deal with them these days?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2015)

Tbh, my next bike will probably have discs. But my next bike will be a cross bike.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 18, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> When you say easier on the knees is that while cycling or when getting in and out?



When cycling.

Time ATAC pedal have an enormous amount of float so your feet can waggle about a fair amount from straight ahead hence easier on the old knee joint things.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoss said:


> Definitely a contender, but put off by disc brakes. I prefer to do most maintenance myself - my last MTB had disc brakes which were a pain to get serviced, though presumably as they are more common, more bike shops can deal with them these days?



I've got a Cannondale Synapse with the Shimano R785 discs and they are very good. They have about the same stopping power as calipers in the dry but way better in the wet. You could easily do all the maintenance yourself - as long as you have the Shimano bleed kit.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 19, 2015)

The 105 and tiagra Syanpses have mechanical discs as stock. If you buy ask the man or woman to swap away from Schwalbe Lugano which are masquerading as tyres.


----------



## contadino (Mar 19, 2015)

I bought my first road bike for 25 years yesterday. A 1980 Raleigh Record Ace.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I've got a Cannondale Synapse with the Shimano R785 discs and they are very good. They have about the same stopping power as calipers in the dry but way better in the wet. You could easily do all the maintenance yourself - as long as you have the Shimano bleed kit.



How messy is it to do this? I live in a 3rd floor flat with no garden so anything that leaks fluid everywhere is not likely to please my wife.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2015)

Just read that back - Fnar fnar etc etc


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoss said:


> How messy is it to do this? I live in a 3rd floor flat with no garden so anything that leaks fluid everywhere is not likely to please my wife.


If you're leaking fluid everywhere you're doing something very wrong. You might get a couple of drips but honestly some newspaper down under the bike will be totally adequate.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2015)

Im going to join back in this thread, because I'm stopping my current job and going to somewhere where I can cycle as opposed to driving 

The distance is nearly nothing and easily walkable, but I've got a bike I want to use, and I want to start going to the gym after work..... cycling just speeds the whole process up 

I could do with some suggestions though, I've got quick release wheels and seat, and my lock is one of those curly up cable locks, but it doesnt quite reach through both tyres, the frame and round what ever I'm looking too..... Are there any lightweight/easily carriable solutions?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im going to join back in this thread, because I'm stopping my current job and going to somewhere where I can cycle as opposed to driving
> 
> The distance is nearly nothing and easily walkable, but I've got a bike I want to use, and I want to start going to the gym after work..... cycling just speeds the whole process up
> 
> I could do with some suggestions though, I've got quick release wheels and seat, and my lock is one of those curly up cable locks, but it doesnt quite reach through both tyres, the frame and round what ever I'm looking too..... Are there any lightweight/easily carriable solutions?


Get something like this to replace your quick releases with





they're called security skewers, there's various different designs but they all have a funny shaped bolt head (not a normal allen key) and a corresponding tool which undoes them that you stick on your keyring and then no-one can just whip your wheels off and walk off with them.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Get something like this to replace your quick releases with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah amazing...... Ill ask me bike shop about those.

I'm going to have to carry a laptop on me bike too, so I need to look for a decent bag


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I had to angle grind a crank arm from a square taper BB as the previous careful owner had stripped the thread.There is something so satisfying in cutting into cast aluminium with an angle grinder, like a knife through butter.



Bit late spotting this, grinding wheels/discs and aluminium are a bad mix. Please dump the disc you used before attacking other items, a face full of hot metal and disc are not pleasant and are bad for the complexion.

But is like a firework display I must admit, try titanium and duralamin for different colours.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 19, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tbh, my next bike will probably have discs. But my next bike will be a cross bike.



I've just sold my BMC CX02 cross bike, calliper brakes though, (now just down to my Pina single speed for commuting & my new Giant carbon road bike for long rides/races).  Loved having the Cross bike, so strong, nothing worried it, great for the potholes London roads.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoss said:


> How messy is it to do this? I live in a 3rd floor flat with no garden so anything that leaks fluid everywhere is not likely to please my wife.



Not messy at all if you follow the instructions. The Shimano bleed kit comes with the prosaically named 'waste bag' which will catch any excess fluid.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 19, 2015)

I've spent an interesting (to me!) afternoon messing about with various Di2 bits and have discovered than you can mix and match - to a degree. The XTR control box/display works fine with Ultegra shifters and derailleurs and correctly indicates gears for 2x11. Ultegra shifters work with XTR derailleurs which opens the door to drop bar MTB builds. However... the XTR sequential shifter annoyingly does not work with Ultegra derailleurs and the whole system goes into error mode. I theorise the system interrogates the shifters and derailleurs to identify them and certain combinations are locked out in the control box firmware. 

A 3rd party Di2 controller that exposed all functions (a sort of Power Commander for bicycles) would be great.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 19, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Bit late spotting this, grinding wheels/discs and aluminium are a bad mix. Please dump the disc you used before attacking other items, a face full of hot metal and disc are not pleasant and are bad for the complexion.
> 
> But is like a firework display I must admit, try titanium and duralamin for different colours.



Actually there were no sparks, just metal frags but I knew they were coming so wore a mask. The sparks only started when I nicked the BB taper...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Actually there were no sparks, just metal frags but I knew they were coming so wore a mask. The sparks only started when I nicked the BB taper...



Sorry, not lecturing just concerned for your well being whilst grinding aluminium fella.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 19, 2015)

cheers Dad


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> cheers Dad



Yer welcome lad.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Damn! I didn't even notice this thread as I've got just the commuting one as a favourite on my phone. Where I've been putting my thoughts about new bikes. Doh. 

Anyway, I'm on the verge of getting this:


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-tec...t87djKyQ_dm|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360631107uk


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Reviews here:
http://guides.wiggle.co.uk/staff-review-verenti-technique-claris-2015/

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/verenti-technique-claris-2015-just-in-43539/

I'm a beginner to road bikes, but the spec and components for the price seem pretty good. I'd get an XS frame.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

It'd just be for weekend fun rides. For commuting/touring I'll continue to use my trusty Marin Larkspur.

When I say 'touring', I mean going at a snail's pace with a shit load of panniers which is my usual way of doing long distances (idiot!)


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2015)

Amazing value for £400. Seen a lot worse than 10kgs for a large (and a lot uglier) for that price too.

(btw, Verenti are a Wiggle own-brand - a (very) moot point, though their staff reviews may not be so impartial  )


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, good point about the reviews, lol! But the components all seem good. I'd probably replace the tyres with gatorskins at some point.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

I know that really expensive carbon Road bikes that cost about 2 grand are about 8kg aren't they. 10 seems pretty light to me, still. I guess it's all relative, comparing it to what you're used to.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 20, 2015)

10's definitely not bad.  My Dawes Giro road bike was 11kg, and that was £300 when I bought it.  Current hybrid is 11.5kg (£700 price point) so definitely not bad going.


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2015)

Great! I'm just wanting to see if anyone says 'no, that looks terrible' before I buy it. And also, some positive feedback as well! 
Yeah my hybrid is 12kg (and was 500 quid 10 years ago). So this is going to seem lovely and light. 

Thanks for the feedback, folks.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 20, 2015)

han said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-technique-claris-2015/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&kpid=5360631107&sku=5360631107&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360631107uk&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=All+Products&utm_medium=base&utm_content=st87djKyQ_dm|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360631107uk



the claris groupset is great IMO- it's a really good example of trickle down in shimano's line up, feels a lot like a much more expensive groupset from a few years back. the frame is likely to be a bit of a boneshaker but a well fitted saddle and the carbon forks should go some way to alleviate that. maybe a carbon post would be a worthy upgrade in the not too distant if you're doing long rides. and those tyres belong in the bin, to be expected on most off the shelf road bikes many of which would cost twice the price of that one. looks like a steal


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2015)

Agreed. Looks like a great buy for the money. Claris is a great groupset.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 20, 2015)

The verenti substance do everything bike for £600 is a steel


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2015)

What a beautiful bike, Sigmund! 
Ah, if only I were taller. 
Looks like the Verenti range are pretty good for the price...


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 21, 2015)

Just noticed I get 12% off at Wiggle as a platinum member (Pretty much everything at Wiggle is discounted >12% off RRP anyway, though just seen these bikes are £400 (etc) rrp, so I could get it for £351.12!)


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! What do you have to do to be a platinum member?


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 21, 2015)

han said:


> Wow! What do you have to do to be a platinum member?



Spend over a certain amount each year (500, according to this)
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/h/option/customer-rewards-and-reviews

Looking at this, and if you sorted it with a mate, you could get 10% off (worth of Wiggle vouchers) your first order pretty easily


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2015)

Liking the look of this as well. 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-div...ow&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=road.cc


----------



## han (Mar 23, 2015)

I've just ordered this! [emoji43] [emoji4] very excited.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-defense-wr21-sora-2015/

It's a little heavier than t'others at 10.4kg, but that's the weight of the medium one, and I'm getting XXS  which is the perfect size for me, and I imagine it'd be under 10kg. I like the fact that although it's a road bike you could add a rack if you wanted. And I like the black and mudguards - very classic looking. I looked at reviews of the Sora groupset and they compared pretty favourably to the cheaper Claris and more expensive Tiagra groupset. 

I did a 40+ mile ride today with a friend on her roadbike, and although I carried very little with me, my heavy hybrid was definitely slowing me down. I can't wait to tackle some big hills on the new bike. 

Thanks for your feedback folks, it's been very helpful.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Quick question - where do people put their bicycle pumps if they're going on a ride with no bag/pannier etc? Even a compact pump isn't going to fit in a saddle bag, is it....


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 24, 2015)

You can get frame clips with some/most pumps (I've seen some that fit on the water bottle holder, or with just plain velcro strapped to one of the tubes).

Tbh a pump isn't worth carrying unless you're also having the full puncture repair routine with you - you'll know at the start of your journey whether your tyres need inflating (which is pretty rare) and they won't need re-inflating mid-ride. Also most bike shops will have a pump tied up outside for you to use. FWIW, if you'r ein the pump buying game, Lezyne are amazing - they have a twiddly section on the end that revolutionised the process for me!.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks! Do you just take inner tubes with you then, generally?


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm trying not to say it out loud (to hide the wrath from the puncture gods!)...But, no.

I carry one of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/zefal/sealant-spray-ec019743






  (and a co2 cartridge) with me - it's air and a sealant in a can, the theory that it will inflate and seal the damaged inner tube in one (at least to enable me to hobble home/to the finish/to the next mechanic stop.

I'm yet to be convinced it will work (indeed, it's never been needed to - touch wood) though the idea of me ever at the side of the road, bike upended, broadcasting the full extent of my lack of dexterity/bike skills as I get 5-year-old tantrumy-stressed, trying and failing to stretch the tyre/new inner tube round the rim...well it's just not happening!


----------



## steeeve (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd never consider going out for more than a couple of miles without a spare tube, levers, patches, pump/CO2 cartridge and multi-tool.  It's not like they weigh much. I find park tools super patches the best and a cheap CO2 nozzle. I fit all the above in a deuter XS saddle bag


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 24, 2015)

For cummuting I carry a small trainer bag just with pump, inner tubes, repair kit and levers inside a bigger bag- if the worst happens you just yank out the bag and deal with it.

I would never trust aerosols after using them for car punctures  - they were shit. Likewise I tried CO2 but got burnt with empty cartridges before so trad way for me. For a leisure ride with no backpack I use a small under sadle bag with the tube and levers in and strap the minipump (topeak mini morph) under the saddle with a toe strap.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 24, 2015)

Of course the proper boys - for road cycling anyway - use zefal frame fitting pumps.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 24, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Of course the proper boys - for road cycling anyway - use zefal frame fitting pumps.



the HPX-1 is a serious piece of kit.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 24, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> I'm trying not to say it out loud (to hide the wrath from the puncture gods!)...But, no.
> 
> I carry one of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/zefal/sealant-spray-ec019743
> 
> ...



saw a mate blow a tyre off the rim with some of this stuff (or something a lot like it), it was fucking hilarious. make sure you film it if you get a chance to use it. 

but maybe wait until it has stopped expanding before taking it on a massive decent because that could be nasty


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't imagine going out without a pump and inner tube or kit. Glad to hear there are saddlebags big enough to take them. 

CO2 sounds scary! [emoji15] 

No-one likes my new bike! [emoji30] [emoji27] [emoji23]


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The verenti substance do everything bike for £600 is a steel



hmm... that might be what I need.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

han said:


> I can't imagine going out without a pump and inner tube or kit. Glad to hear there are saddlebags big enough to take them.
> 
> CO2 sounds scary! [emoji15]
> 
> No-one likes my new bike! [emoji30] [emoji27] [emoji23]



I do and have.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2015)

[emoji4] yay!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2015)

It's lovely, Han. 

And I wouldn't go anywhere without a pump and two inner tubes. I've got a Lezyne one - it was about £30. Comes with a frame attachment that goes under the bottle cage. As Ted says, it had a tube that comes out the top so you can pump without shaking the bike all over the place.


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to take my new bike back to the shop today. Since I bought it two weeks ago I wasn't happy with one of the pedals, it was clunking and making a lot of noise. Today on the way to work it completely seized up! Luckily I was only 50 yards or so from the office. Later when I looked at it, it was moving again.   Anyway, I took it to the shop on the way home, they replaced the pedals and it seems fine now.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's lovely, Han.
> 
> And I wouldn't go anywhere without a pump and two inner tubes. I've got a Lezyne one - it was about £30. Comes with a frame attachment that goes under the bottle cage. As Ted says, it had a tube that comes out the top so you can pump without shaking the bike all over the place.


Thanks Chris! 

Interesting. Yeah I'm definitely of the school of taking spare tubes, whipping the old one out if I get a flat, then fixing the damaged tube at home later, keeping it as a spare. Quicker than trying to fix it by the roadside. Unless you're some kind of puncture-fixing superhero. 

However I was chatting with one of the lovely Brixton Cycles staff about this, and she was saying she fixes flats by the side of the road without even taking the wheel out. What the actual fuck?! I really don't know how people do that. I guess she's just been doing it her entire life and is uber quick.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Geri said:


> I had to take my new bike back to the shop



What have you got, Geri? 
Glad to hear it's sorted!


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a Specialized Source. It's strange riding a hybrid after being used to a mountain bike!


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Niiiice. 
Looks like quite a nippy city bike that you could use for touring as well. I do think a trusty hybrid is great for commuting. Light enough to be pacy, hardcore enough to deal with potholes and towpaths, good gear ratio for a bit of hillage.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Interesting. Yeah I'm definitely of the school of taking spare tubes, whipping the old one out if I get a flat, then fixing the damaged tube at home later, keeping it as a spare. Quicker than trying to fix it by the roadside. Unless you're some kind of puncture-fixing superhero.
> 
> However I was chatting with one of the lovely Brixton Cycles staff about this, and she was saying she fixes flats by the side of the road without even taking the wheel out. What the actual fuck?! I really don't know how people do that. I guess she's just been doing it her entire life and is uber quick.


I probably shouldn't admit this on here, but I just bin inner tubes if they puncture. 

Tbf, I've had one puncture in three years so it's not as wasteful as it sounds. 

Cue multiple punctures.


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol! [emoji3] 
Actually, that sounds like a really good idea. Why didn't I think of that? 

Yeah, I only get about one every couple of years too . I swear by marathon plus tyres. Not that you can use them on narrow 700c wheels, but they're great on my trusty hybrid I commute on. Really reliable. 

Does anyone use that soft spongy anti puncture tape you can put on the inside of your tyre? I've found that to really help, too. 

I'll probably put gatorskins on my new racer when the tyres wear out. It's just a weekend jaunt bike, I'm not going to commute on it, but I do want something pretty puncture resistant. I just hate getting punctures!


----------



## steeeve (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> Lol! [emoji3]
> Actually, that sounds like a really good idea. Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Yeah, I only get about one every couple of years too . I swear by marathon plus tyres. Not that you can use them on narrow 700c wheels, but they're great on my trusty hybrid I commute on. Really reliable.
> ...



Gator Hardshell folding are pretty good puncturewise, not as good as marathons but waaay lighter

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-gatorhardshell-folding-road-tyre/


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Are they much more hardcore than the standard Gatorskins, then? 
Yeah, getting marathons off in a hurry is not easy, they're so rigid.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> However I was chatting with one of the lovely Brixton Cycles staff about this, and she was saying she fixes flats by the side of the road without even taking the wheel out. What the actual fuck?! I really don't know how people do that. I guess she's just been doing it her entire life and is uber quick.



She'd just pull the inner tube out of the tyre whilst its still on the bike, then after putting some air into it she'd feel/listen for the puncture, if its an obvious puncture you should be able to find it quite easily, fix it, slip the inner tube back into the tyre, pump it up & away to go!


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds so easy! [emoji3]


----------



## steeeve (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> Are they much more hardcore than the standard Gatorskins, then?
> Yeah, getting marathons off in a hurry is not easy, they're so rigid.



More hardcore I believe though slightly heavier. Fairly easy to get on and off too

ETA I've never tried the standard ones though


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

han said:


> Sounds so easy! [emoji3]



Once you've done it once you'll be fine.  Its only if its a teeny, tiny hole of a puncture that'll make this method tricky....those buggers you'll need a bowl of water to find it.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

Did a little 40 miler Biggin Hill loop on Sunday on me new full carbon bike, a great ride, high recommended, edgy urban cycling then blended into pretty fields & countryside, great mix of climbs, descents, forests, quiet roads, nature.....and then a cracking quick run back into London & a mildy brutal climb in heavy traffic up Anerley Hill & back to Dulwich


That's London in the distance that is!


----------



## braindancer (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this on here, but I just bin inner tubes if they puncture.
> 
> Tbf, I've had one puncture in three years so it's not as wasteful as it sounds.
> 
> Cue multiple punctures.



I don't bin them - I put them in my shed - waiting for the day when I feel like having a puncture fixing binge.  I think I've got about 15 tubes hanging off the back of my shed door.  Still waiting for that day to come around


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly get about a puncture a week.  Using panaracers but with gatorskins as well. I'm so sick of them.  Can only think it's the Thames Path on thin tyres. And cycle paths tend to pick up loads of shit.  One memorable one was a bit of metal that just went straight through to the rim.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 25, 2015)

tommers said:


> I honestly get about a puncture a week.  Using panaracers but with gatorskins as well. I'm so sick of them.  Can only think it's the Thames Path on thin tyres. And cycle paths tend to pick up loads of shit.  One memorable one was a bit of metal that just went straight through to the rim.




I've got Gatorskins on both my bikes, probably average about 100 miles a week on them, had 1 puncture in the last year!

I'd say its the Thames Path........could you not sweep with a brush it once a year?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Mar 25, 2015)

braindancer said:


> I don't bin them - I put them in my shed - waiting for the day when I feel like having a puncture fixing binge.  I think I've got about 15 tubes hanging off the back of my shed door.  Still waiting for that day to come around



I think I got to about 30 or so before admitting that day would never come.


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2015)

tommers said:


> I honestly get about a puncture a week.  Using panaracers but with gatorskins as well. I'm so sick of them.  Can only think it's the Thames Path on thin tyres. And cycle paths tend to pick up loads of shit.  One memorable one was a bit of metal that just went straight through to the rim.



Thought about going for Tannus solid tyres? Google Nipnip for fitting etc.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I has a single speed bike now found it dumped with a snapped handlebar new handlebar £9 new bicycle pump £5 much faster than my mountain bike and lighter as my commute is only a mile and half perfect.
 Also has a brake that works which is one  more than my mountain bike has at the moment.
  Cant climb a hill on it though not that I could on my mountainbike


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2015)

Winot said:


> Thought about going for Tannus solid tyres? Google Nipnip for fitting etc.



Hmmm, not heard of them before.  They might sort it, have you used them before?


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2015)

tommers said:


> Hmmm, not heard of them before.  They might sort it, have you used them before?



Yeah, thread here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tannus-tyres.331332/.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 26, 2015)

Any other Urbanz planning on doing the Dunwich Dynamo this year?  http://www.londonschoolofcycling.co.uk/content.php?id=18

Thoroughly recommended - I did my first last year and loved every moment (apart from the four moments when my chain snapped - but time has healed and I can now look back on these incidents with fondness). 

Just booked coach tickets for the return journey for this year...


----------



## The Boy (Mar 27, 2015)

hehehe Tannus.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 27, 2015)

tonight i'm meant to be cycling to littlehampton. everyone else is a million times fitter than me. i'm holding a lantern rouge party with rum and a minirig. if i get too pissed/knackered i wind up in the broom wagon. wish me luck.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 27, 2015)

Forecast for Sunday looks sh*te


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 28, 2015)

I really fancy the dynamo but 200k?


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I really fancy the dynamo but 200k?


It's a long way.  Especially if you get lost.   But it's definitely doable. I found it got a lot better once I'd got to the food stop,  which is after about 85 miles. 

It's an experience.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2015)

60 miles in the rain tomorrow. And an hour less in bed. Booooo.


----------



## han (Mar 28, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Any other Urbanz planning on doing the Dunwich Dynamo this year?  http://www.londonschoolofcycling.co.uk/content.php?id=18
> 
> Thoroughly recommended - I did my first last year and loved every moment (apart from the four moments when my chain snapped - but time has healed and I can now look back on these incidents with fondness).
> 
> Just booked coach tickets for the return journey for this year...


I'm going to sign up. 
Can always drop out at the last minute in case I don't feel fit enough...


----------



## Boycey (Mar 29, 2015)

No need to sign up for the DD if youre getting the train back. Do check to make sure they're running though. 

So, i rode 55ish miles before my knees gave in. Thank fuck we had a broom wagon. I'm guessing it's pedal/shoe issues? Tempted to try speedplays though clips and straps would definitely work...


----------



## braindancer (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice one Han.  I'm looking forward to it again.  Need to get in some long rides beforehand though.  Was gonna go out today but a) it's pissing it down and b) I don't feel remotely like doing so.  Next weekend!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 29, 2015)

Batshit winds in Gent - Wevelthingy at the mo...


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Nice one Han.  I'm looking forward to it again.  Need to get in some long rides beforehand though.  Was gonna go out today but a) it's pissing it down and b) I don't feel remotely like doing so.  Next weekend!


Ah, you've done it before! [emoji4] 
I've a few friends who've done it before, and are encouraging me. Likewise,  I need to do some distance practice. London to Brighton, some longer ones, that sort of thing. 
Yeah, not a day for cycling unless you absolutely have to!


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2015)

I was thinking, Brixton to Hertford along the Lee Navigation would be a good one. Though knobbly tyres needed. Or at least not a roadbike ride.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> 60 miles in the rain tomorrow. And an hour less in bed. Booooo.





Ted Striker said:


> Batshit winds in Gent - Wevelthingy at the mo...



Batshit winds and rain for yesterday's 214km ride. Finished it - eventually - but an hour out of time!

I had plenty of time to reflect that a Pashley Roadster isn't best suited to really windy, really hilly conditions - I don't think the bike's full coat guard helped.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Steve Abraham, going for the world annual distance record, has made it past 5000 miles now:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/1419435



Awful news 

Steve's been steadily racking up the miles day-in, day-out and had reached over 17,000 miles since Jan 1st and was over 2,000 miles ahead of schedule.

But yesterday, whilst riding from Exeter to Milton Keynes, he was hit by a moped rider, breaking his ankle which now needs surgery.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 30, 2015)

a_chap said:


> But yesterday, whilst riding from Exeter to Milton Keynes, he was hit by a moped rider, breaking his ankle which now needs surgery.



that is terrible news for Steve, like mos following his progress and being wowed by the commitment this is gutting.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 30, 2015)

What a bummer - I too have been following his adventures from Milton Keynes.  Here's hoping for a swift(ish) recovery - is there any chance he could still hit the record?  Surely a broken ankle means a good few weeks out of the saddle at the very least - although this chap obviously has considerably more determination than most.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 30, 2015)

And he'd just got a PR on the Willand to Diggerland sprint!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2015)

Steve's determination (not to say tolerance to pain) is legendary, but I don't think it's realistic for him to continue. Although those closest to him in his team say they have yet to make a decision.

Although I'd love it if he was to make a "Boy's own" return within a few weeks and heroically still beat the record I'm more concerned that he allows his ankle to heal properly.


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2015)

braindancer :

Searching for London to Brighton bike routes, I found this post of yours from 2010:

"http://www.freewebs.com/cycleroutes/

I’ve cycled to Brighton many times but by far the best route I have done is this one – it’s a little bit of a drag getting out of London but once you do it’s exceptionally quiet country lanes the whole way.  I did it a couple of times last summer, once with mates and once by myself and on the second time I honestly didn’t see a soul for mile after mile.  Absolutely lush – fantastic scenery the whole way.  You do have the option this way of missing that hill but that would be cheating.I think it took about 5 hours – there are hills along the way but nothing too arduous. "

Sounds perfect, but sadly the link no longer works. I don't suppose you have a copy of the route  or a gpx file or anything? 

Basically I'm looking for a quiet, not too complicated route, with no offroad bits as am using a roadbike. Ta!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 30, 2015)

^I'd like it too!


----------



## steeeve (Mar 31, 2015)

han said:


> braindancer :
> 
> Searching for London to Brighton bike routes, I found this post of yours from 2010:
> 
> ...



This site is great:

https://sites.google.com/site/cyclingroutes/London-to-Brighton-bike-ride/

I've done that route several times in both directions and always enjoy it.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.strava.com/routes/2040428 - this route is extremely similar to the one I had posted about.  I did this route last summer - and very nice it was too....


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2015)

That's brilliant! Thanks everso much, chaps.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 31, 2015)

braindancer said:


> https://www.strava.com/routes/2040428 - this route is extremely similar to the one I had posted about.  I did this route last summer - and very nice it was too....



No Beacon? That's cheating


----------



## braindancer (Mar 31, 2015)

steeeve said:


> No Beacon? That's cheating



Agreed - although still a pretty steep finish - and the route can easily be amended to head over the Beacon should you wish .

Ditchling is definitely the more satisfying finish!


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been using a pannier instead of a rucksack this week. It doesn't half make my bike heavier! On the plus side, it's nice not having a sweaty back.


----------



## steeeve (Mar 31, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Agreed - although still a pretty steep finish - and the route can easily be amended to head over the Beacon should you wish .
> 
> Ditchling is definitely the more satisfying finish!



The descent from there down to Brighton is ace. I once clocked 47mph before bottling it and slowing down


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2015)

.


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2015)

I might try both routes! Need to get in a bit of practice for the Dynamo, after all. [emoji15]


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 31, 2015)

Seen this? I wouldn't be surprised if this is the next ill-advised use of social media to get someone in trouble with the law



(It's a FB video, so not sure how it'll display for everyone..)


----------



## weepiper (Mar 31, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Seen this? I wouldn't be surprised if this is the next ill-advised use of social media to get someone in trouble with the law
> 
> 
> 
> (It's a FB video, so not sure how it'll display for everyone..)



Jesus  you could easily break someone's shoulder or collarbone doing that. Don't people fucking _think_??


----------



## a_chap (Mar 31, 2015)

That would _literally_ make me want to kill the perpetrator


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2015)

What's in the vid? content no longer available.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 2, 2015)

two fucking pricks drive up along side a cyclist and push him over leaning out the window - in a nutshell.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 2, 2015)

http://road.cc/content/news/147349-video-car-passenger-filmed-pushing-cyclist-bike


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 3, 2015)

There's a bike jumble at Herne Hill Velodrome tomorrow 10-2pm.


----------



## idumea (Apr 5, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Any other Urbanz planning on doing the Dunwich Dynamo this year?  http://www.londonschoolofcycling.co.uk/content.php?id=18
> 
> Thoroughly recommended - I did my first last year and loved every moment (apart from the four moments when my chain snapped - but time has healed and I can now look back on these incidents with fondness).
> 
> Just booked coach tickets for the return journey for this year...


I am


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 5, 2015)

So I've just picked up one of these - http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-vengeance-mens-mountain-bike-2015

Fuck me I'm out of shape and I think my legs are about to fall off, fun though.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 5, 2015)

Was helping a friend move house yesterday and did the getting from place to place by bike.  It's amazing how quickly one's legs get soft.  Still beat everyone across town though (we'll ignore the headstart I got).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 5, 2015)

Think I'm getting the hang of the gears, but are there any good videos explaining them for newbies? Had a google but its mostly selling video's or assumes a level of familiarity with bikes I don't have.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Think I'm getting the hang of the gears, but are there any good videos explaining them for newbies? Had a google but its mostly selling video's or assumes a level of familiarity with bikes I don't have.


The left gear shifter moves the chain over the chainrings at the front and will give you a big gear change in one push, the sort you need when you crest a hill and start going down again. Leave it in the middle/2 position most of the time, 1/smallest ring is for climbing really steep hills, 3/big ring is for going fast on the flat or downhill.
The right shifter moves the chain over the sprockets on the rear wheel and allows you to fine tune your pedalling speed. You'll probably want it in about gear 3 or 4 most of the time for general tootling about. The lower gears (1/2/3 etc, biggest sprockets) are for climbing slopes. The higher gears (6/7/8, smallest sprockets) are for when you're pedalling fast on the flat or going downhill.

Edit, keep pedalling when you're shifting and don't shift when you're standing up or the chain will jam. Try to shift to an easier gear slightly before you need to, iyswim


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

May I politely draw cycle people's attention to the Lea Valley cycle thread:

www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-cycle-along-the-lea-valley-towards-ware.333778/


----------



## a_chap (Apr 5, 2015)

weepiper said:


> keep pedalling when you're shifting and don't shift when you're standing up or the chain will jam



Unless you have a hub gear. In which case the opposite applies.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Unless you have a hub gear. In which case the opposite applies.


He doesn't.


----------



## steeeve (Apr 6, 2015)

Who's doing the London classic on Sunday?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 6, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Who's doing the London classic on Sunday?



I won't be


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Any other Urbanz planning on doing the Dunwich Dynamo this year?  http://www.londonschoolofcycling.co.uk/content.php?id=18
> 
> Thoroughly recommended - I did my first last year and loved every moment (apart from the four moments when my chain snapped - but time has healed and I can now look back on these incidents with fondness).
> 
> Just booked coach tickets for the return journey for this year...


Signed up. Am up for doing London to Brighton one weekend too, down on the Saturday and back up on the Sunday?.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 6, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Who's doing the London classic on Sunday?



I'll be there...


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I won't be


?! [emoji3]


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2015)

Of course. You'll be sitting around chinwagging whilst the rest of us bust our lungs.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 6, 2015)

han said:


> Of course. You'll be sitting around chinwagging whilst the rest of us bust our lungs.



Every year I get at least one punter acting amazed that I'm not doing the ride, some of them even have a dig and tell me I'm two faced or lilly livered for not doing it. I've done it at least twice already this year and usually one complete loop in January when I see almost nobody else out. There is actually a ton of admin type stuff to do - so much so that I didn't get any grub or watch anything other than the last 5 minutes of the race. Not great at delegating.


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2015)

I know how hard you work on it. I was having a larf! 
Maybe I should've put a winky in. ;-) 
Seriously, I think this is going to be my fourth Classic, and it's my favourite ride of the year. I've got nothing but thanks and admiration for all of you who are organising it, particularly you!


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2015)

It's a feat of organisation, and a wonderful day. I know several people for whom it's the highlight of their cycling year. It really is something special. Huge thanks to you. X


----------



## steeeve (Apr 6, 2015)

This'll be my first year, probably going to attempt the Dynamo too


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 6, 2015)

han said:


> I know how hard you work on it. I was having a larf!
> Maybe I should've put a winky in. ;-)
> Seriously, I think this is going to be my fourth Classic, and it's my favourite ride of the year. I've got nothing but thanks and admiration for all of you who are organising it, particularly you!



Don't worry I didn't take offence It sort of runs like clockwork (or at least a clock built by Brixton Cycles ie it runs late) as we have the same people doing the signing on, charity collections, T-shirt sales etc for a number of years.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 8, 2015)

After this morning's adventures - 65km trail loop in the pissing rain -  I think my hardtail MTB days are over. My fucking back is killing me. I might get a Yeti SB5C as I am attracted to its mega complex 'Infinity Link' suspension system.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 8, 2015)

Accidentally applied the n+1 formula and bought a 1981 Holdsworth Elan. Mrs Fraud was chuffed to bits.


----------



## steeeve (Apr 10, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Don't worry I didn't take offence It sort of runs like clockwork (or at least a clock built by Brixton Cycles ie it runs late) as we have the same people doing the signing on, charity collections, T-shirt sales etc for a number of years.



Do people generally lock bikes up after at the pub?


----------



## braindancer (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah - I've normally taken a lock to the pub in the morning - and then left it there locked to some railings ready for afters.  Lots of others do the same....


----------



## steeeve (Apr 10, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Yeah - I've normally taken a lock to the pub in the morning - and then left it there locked to some railings ready for afters.  Lots of others do the same....



Good idea! cheers


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 10, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Do people generally lock bikes up after at the pub?


lots of bikes aren't locked up though...never had a problem thusfar (touches wood).


----------



## han (Apr 10, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Yeah - I've normally taken a lock to the pub in the morning - and then left it there locked to some railings ready for afters.  Lots of others do the same....


That's what I do too. Helps shed a little weight. Lol.


----------



## contadino (Apr 10, 2015)

My 1980 Raleigh Record Ace that I bought nearly a month ago turned up yesterday. I built it up and did a 5 minute circuit on it this afternoon. It's very weird going from a comfy hardtail MTB to an old school 'sports tourer'. Gonna take a bit of adjustment and some getting used to but oh yeah..


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 10, 2015)

contadino said:


> My 1980 Raleigh Record Ace that I bought nearly a month ago turned up yesterday. I built it up and did a 5 minute circuit on it this afternoon. It's very weird going from a comfy hardtail MTB to an old school 'sports tourer'. Gonna take a bit of adjustment and some getting used to but oh yeah..





They were porn when I were a lad. The Ti Raleigh team bike with full Campag Super record was the only bike higher in the range. I'd still love one someday.


----------



## contadino (Apr 11, 2015)

I saved my paper round earnings for ages to buy one in 1983. This one has Suntour Cyclone gears (seem great so far) and Weinmann brakes (jury's still out.)

http://cloud.contadini.co.uk/index.php/s/7d07a64edf3516ffbdb209d5004a27ee


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 11, 2015)

By coincidence I saved my paper round money to buy my first racer - Peugeot Equipe - also in 1983. Approx a quarter the price of a Record Ace. Great condition from those pictures.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 11, 2015)

Sold my Cohutta and ordered the Yeti frame and Fox 34 CTD fork. One foot in the grave, the other in a XTR SPD...


----------



## contadino (Apr 11, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> By coincidence I saved my paper round money to buy my first racer - Peugeot Equipe - also in 1983. Approx a quarter the price of a Record Ace. Great condition from those pictures.



I *think* mine may have been a Raleigh Record rather than the Ace.  Same colour, though, which is confusing me because I read somewhere that the Record wasn't made in that 'Champagne' colour.  The saddle was defo different but I'm pretty sure the hubs were the same.

Sadly it's not going to stay stock for long.  Ultimately I want to start Randonneuring on it, or is it Audaxing?  Whichever one where you get a pat on the back for finishing rather than being the first to finish.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## golightly (Apr 12, 2015)

This is my first road bike, which I bought when I was about 16 I think. Was nicked from the bike racks in University three years later, I recall. 

e2a: It was a Raleigh Olympus


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 13, 2015)

This might be the year I get my Raleigh Record Sprint back to the sort of condition that I can do proper rides on it. I've been saying that for about the last five years mind.

The Dulwich Dynamo is tempting, but I need to see if I'm up to it, I haven't ridden more than about thirty miles in a single ride since the Christmas 2013, and haven't been on a bike at all for five weeks (on a long holiday in the southern hemisphere at the moment and still getting knee pain after being taken out by a turning Fiesta a month or so before that). If I can get my 'good' bike put back together fairly quickly I'll be doing a few test rides to see how it goes.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/morpher-folding-helmet-technology

Folding helmet aimed at people who use rental cycle schemes and can't be arsed to carry one around all day.

I might get one.  I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The Dulwich Dynamo is tempting, but I need to see if I'm up to it,



if the dulwich dynamo proves too much you'll just have to settle for the dalston dynamo


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Someone on the campsite we stopped at last night had a really nice looking tourer - a steel road or possibly cross frame, modern but in a really nice metallic Amber colour. If I was to replace my main bike (a very beaten up Falcon) I'd be tempted by something like that, since most new bikes look shit (not a fan of White frames and big logos). I meant to look up the make later but have completely forgotten it, it began with an 'S' (not specialised or surly) and was one I'd seen before - I'd say eight or ten letters long. Anybody know what it might have been? This is in New Zealand so might have been something I've previously seen here or in Australia. Looking at lists of bike manufacturers has drawn a blank.


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2015)

Just did a 58 mile ride - furthest I've gone since London to Brighton in 2007. Very happy! Now just to build up over the next couple of months. I'd like to do 100 before the Dynamo... We'll see! :-D


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2015)

Boycey said:


> if the dulwich dynamo proves too much you'll just have to settle for the dalston dynamo


A friend of mine did that last year :-D if I wimp out of the Dynamo, I'll be doing it too!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone on the campsite we stopped at last night had a really nice looking tourer - a steel road or possibly cross frame, modern but in a really nice metallic Amber colour. If I was to replace my main bike (a very beaten up Falcon) I'd be tempted by something like that, since most new bikes look shit (not a fan of White frames and big logos). I meant to look up the make later but have completely forgotten it, it began with an 'S' (not specialised or surly) and was one I'd seen before - I'd say eight or ten letters long. Anybody know what it might have been? This is in New Zealand so might have been something I've previously seen here or in Australia. Looking at lists of bike manufacturers has drawn a blank.


Doesn't start with an S but the first thing that comes to mind is a Genesis Croix De Fer or Tour De Fer?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 18, 2015)

curved disc fork....hmmm


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 18, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Doesn't start with an S but the first thing that comes to mind is a Genesis Croix De Fer or Tour De Fer?



Thanks weepiper.  I've actually found it I think - the 'S' was actually the model, a Satellite Sport by Jamis. Not definite as I can't load pictures very easily on this ancient mobile phone. It looks like Evans sold them at one point (which might not be a good thing).

Someone at work has a genesis Croix de Fer, which is really nice looking, kind of lean and understated. If I get a decent payout from my crash I'm putting it towards building something nice I reckon.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 20, 2015)

I find myself in London for the next few days (£5.50 a pint in this hotel ) and as I was driving into the centre last night I was surprised how few cyclists there were, almost none in fact. And then the first one I saw - and I only just saw him - was merrily riding along with no fucking lights front or rear. I was gobsmacked to put it mildly.

I take it night-time riding isn't terribly popular down here.


----------



## han (Apr 20, 2015)

Those Croix de Fer and Tour de Fer bikes are lovely. 

a_chap - night riding is pretty popular, yes. I'm curious as that you saw so few cyclists. Was it 3bin the morning or something? Probably a Sunday in the middle of the night would be the quietest time of the week.


----------



## golightly (Apr 20, 2015)

han said:


> Those Croix de Fer and Tour de Fer bikes are lovely.


 
Yes, they are. I'm enjoying my new Kona Rove. It will probably end up largely as a tourer when I've kitted it out. I just want to get some mudguards and a handlebar bag.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 20, 2015)

I've a croix de fer and absolutely love it - by far the best bike I've ever owned, I'm becoming a genesis fan boy 

im slowly upgrading mine and hope to taje delivery of my new wheels this week


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 20, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> curved disc fork....hmmm



Is that bad? I swapped the front end of my Long Haul Trucker out for a Disc Trucker fork which is similarly curved. Am I going to die?


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 20, 2015)

Arrrgh, massive picture.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 20, 2015)

...as long as the junction of steerer and blades is plenty beefy(gussetted ideally) then its fine...only personally I wouldn't start out that way, you're creating two stress points, the curve and the aforementioned join. I prefer the look of a raked fork but I can't see how it'll work better than a straight disk fork.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 20, 2015)

han said:


> a_chap - night riding is pretty popular, yes. I'm curious as that you saw so few cyclists. Was it 3bin the morning or something?



About half ten (pm). Not that late really.

Anyway, plenty of cyclists out today. If I knew how to hire a Boris bike and knew where the eff I was going I'd join them. As it is I'll make do with a wander looking for a decent place to eat/drink along the Edgeware Road.


----------



## steeeve (Apr 21, 2015)

a_chap said:


> About half ten (pm). Not that late really.
> 
> Anyway, plenty of cyclists out today. If I knew how to hire a Boris bike and knew where the eff I was going I'd join them. As it is I'll make do with a wander looking for a decent place to eat/drink along the Edgeware Road.



you can just get one from the terminals with a debit card, dead easy you just get a 4 number code that lasts all day (in half our bouts to keep it cheap) no need to register or anything


----------



## a_chap (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info Steeeve but I'd be a menace on the roads. And I'd get lost.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 21, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> ...as long as the junction of steerer and blades is plenty beefy(gussetted ideally) then its fine...only personally I wouldn't start out that way, you're creating two stress points, the curve and the aforementioned join. I prefer the look of a raked fork but I can't see how it'll work better than a straight disk fork.



anything made by surly is unlikely to suffer from being "not beefy enough"


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 21, 2015)

I have in my collection a Raleigh Clubman I bought it in 1983 and was riding it until about seven years ago. It is time I think to get it back on the road at last. 531 frame handbuilt in Ilkeston by a chap called Mike Smart, I still have the certification. 
I think a good overhaul, new saddle and bar tape and we will give it a go.
Will post photos ASAP.


----------



## plurker (Apr 22, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Thanks for the info Steeeve but I'd be a menace on the roads. And I'd get lost.



Standard Borisbike rider then


----------



## youbeauty (Apr 22, 2015)

Boycey said:


> anything made by surly is unlikely to suffer from being "not beefy enough"


The bottom braket shell/downtube junction of my Crosscheck wasn't beefy enough for my enormous muscles:


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow!  Did that happen while you were riding? As a chunker, that gives me the fear.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 22, 2015)

youbeauty said:


> The bottom braket shell/downtube junction of my Crosscheck wasn't beefy enough for my enormous muscles: View attachment 70564



That looks like the weld has been allowed to cool too quickly on the down tube and seat tube joints, have you been in touch with Surly? Might be a fault that could become a trend in their manufacturing process, they may be grateful of a heads up.


----------



## youbeauty (Apr 22, 2015)

It happened as I was pulling away from some lights in too high a gear so really low speed which was lucky. It took me a while to work out what had gone wrong - I thought the crank had come loose initially. The crack had probably been forming for ages without me noticing - you can see how clean I kept that bike!

I'd had the frame for ages and, at a guess, ridden about 12,000 miles on it so I didn't really owe me anything. I did send a photo to Surly but heard nothing.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 22, 2015)

Trek have done a recall on any of their bikes with a front disc brake + quick release skewer, made from 2000-2015 - I think this is just the USA/Canada but it's easy for people to check their bike and see if it needs to be replaced, see if the QR level folds open more than 180degrees, so when it's in the open position, if it folds back more than that, it could go into the spokes of the wheel and needs replacing.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015...t-Disc-Brakes-to-Replace-Quick-Release-Lever/


----------



## Boycey (Apr 22, 2015)

Riding without doing up the q/r is of course otherwise perfectly safe


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Riding without doing up the q/r is of course otherwise perfectly safe


There are some fucking idiots out there, as you will know


----------



## sim667 (Apr 22, 2015)

So I'm cycling to work now..

People walking in the fucking cycle path


----------



## Boycey (Apr 22, 2015)

weepiper said:


> There are some fucking idiots out there, as you will know



Well represented fucking idiots.

How a court can rule that fault lies with the manufacturer for allowing a q/r to fold back more than 180deg rather than the dick who didn't tighten it i don't know.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 22, 2015)

sim667 said:


> So I'm cycling to work now..
> 
> People walking in the fucking cycle path



Pass close and very fast and whisper "dickhead" in their ear.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2015)

sim667 said:


> So I'm cycling to work now..
> 
> People walking in the fucking cycle path



And you're using Urban whilst riding


----------



## golightly (Apr 25, 2015)

Just completed a round trip to Box Hill from Camberwell in 4 hours. I tend to just use my bike for commuting and rarely go out on a ride just for the sake of it, so I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was. loads of weekend cyclists around Box Hill though, which should not have come as any surprise.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 25, 2015)

I came out to the inlaws at Bexley from Peckham today, similar reasons, albeit much shorter. Still, did it in 50 minutes (11.5m) and that was getting stuck at every bloody light (seriously, at least 8 of them) up and back down eltham hill.


----------



## contadino (Apr 25, 2015)

Absolutely love my new old ride. Startled by the difference a centimetre on stem height makes. Hopefully through the tinkering phase and into the good riding phase.

Bike is running pretty much silent now - when I get the shifts right (non-indexed friction downtube shifters have taken some getting used to but I really like them now.)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 25, 2015)

friction shifters - every gear change is a work of art / labour of love. Very satisfying when you get it right.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 25, 2015)

First 100 miler of the year today - through Hertfordshire and Essex, a never ending stream of Vote Conservative posters.  Pissing with rain to begin with leading me to consider giving up but the sun came out eventually.  I'm fucking wiped tonight....


----------



## han (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, well done you. Did you do a circular ride or get the train back? 

I want to do 100 miles before I do the Dunwich Dynamo, but the most I've done is 58 last weekend so need to get my arse in gear!


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2015)

braindancer said:


> First 100 miler of the year today - through Hertfordshire and Essex, a never ending stream of Vote Conservative posters.



I cycled to Outwood (Surrey) last weekend and was horrified at the number of UKIP posters in the windows of cottages in pretty little villages. Our green and pleasant land. [emoji15]


----------



## braindancer (Apr 26, 2015)

han said:


> Wow, well done you. Did you do a circular ride or get the train back?
> 
> I want to do 100 miles before I do the Dunwich Dynamo, but the most I've done is 58 last weekend so need to get my arse in gear!



I did a circular ride - a loop out through Herts and into North Essex to Saffron Walden for lunch - then back through Thaxted and Great Dunmow (which you go through on the dynamo) and back via Matching Green and Moreton.  Lovely it was....


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## golightly (Apr 26, 2015)

han said:


> I cycled to Outwood (Surrey) last weekend and was horrified at the number of UKIP posters in the windows of cottages in pretty little villages. Our green and pleasant land. [emoji15]


 
Yeah, UKIP had a stall in Epsom when I went past yesterday.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm back home after six and a half weeks holiday and took the pashley for an early morning run up to the car boot sale (jet lag had me awake at five something). 12km and 232m climbing on a 25kg bike is a rude way to start the morning when you're off-form. Had to push it a bit on my way up to the radio tower as I had someone on my tail on a hybrid and None Shall Pass. Coming home (mostly downhill) was more fun.

Lots of lib dem banners lining the road in leafy Cookridge, a few labour as I got further into town.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 26, 2015)

(I also did a supermarket stop on the way home and had a French stick poking out of the tray on the front, which always seems right)


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 26, 2015)

Been off the bike for 2 weeks already owing to a pretty bad crash at the Paris Roubaix event (you ride the course as an amateur the day before). Nothing broken, though still haven't got the full rage of motion or strength in my shoulder and my leg's still bruised/swollen.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2015)

braindancer said:


> First 100 miler of the year today - through Hertfordshire and Essex, a never ending stream of Vote Conservative posters.  Pissing with rain to begin with leading me to consider giving up but the sun came out eventually.  I'm fucking wiped tonight....



It's the Brevet Cymru this Saturday. Just the 250 miles... 

I will be knackered by the end of it.


----------



## han (Apr 27, 2015)

a_chap said:


> It's the Brevet Cymru this Saturday. Just the 250 miles...
> 
> I will be knackered by the end of it.



[emoji15] crikey!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2015)

Someone from the local cycling group is selling a grey Surly Pacer frame & forks for £100 in my size.  Kind of tempted to build that into a fast commuter rather than resurrect my Falcon.  Is that a good deal?


----------



## braindancer (Apr 28, 2015)

a_chap said:


> It's the Brevet Cymru this Saturday. Just the 250 miles...
> 
> I will be knackered by the end of it.



Bloody hell.  Good luck!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 28, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone from the local cycling group is selling a grey Surly Pacer frame & forks for £100 in my size.  Kind of tempted to build that into a fast commuter rather than resurrect my Falcon.  Is that a good deal?



If paint is good and no dings - yes (as long as you get a headset.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

The sun has just broken through, do I;
A, Service the rear hub on my work bike?
B, Go out for a quick spin before it turns horrible again?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

A. Hub, needed for weekend!
Might need trip to LBS too!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

About 7 miles, maybe 8 after about 2 weeks of no cycling (work and trips away at the weekend) and my legs are recovering a bit faster than after my first trip out on the bike, still a long way to go till I'm able to make the entire run without coming off the bike for a rest I think, the hills around here are killer in places but going down them is great.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2015)

I've been looking at getting myself to the Pashley Picnic ride on the train, having bought myself a flat cap and everything, and I'm coming across the dreaded words "rail replacement bus service". Oh well.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've been looking at getting myself to the Pashley Picnic ride on the train, having bought myself a flat cap and everything, and I'm coming across the dreaded words "rail replacement bus service". Oh well.



Due to inept planning on my part I have a spare Pashley Picnic ticket. Available at a modest discount.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2015)

a_chap said:


> It's the Brevet Cymru this Saturday. Just the 250 miles...
> 
> I will be knackered by the end of it.



*Update:* I was right. Absolutely fucked.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 8, 2015)

I'm going to be in Paris for a couple of months this summer so I've just bought a Cannondale Hooligan for my daily transport.







I've done this on the hope and expectation, rather than the certain knowledge, that I'll be able to get it into a 100L suitcase.

Update: It doesn't fit. 

I'll now spend 200 hours making an aluminum flight case for it.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2015)

Just been out mountain biking for the first time in donkey's years. Very sedate compared to what i used to get up to but still 

 

probably about 18 miles all in including the road bits to get there.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 10, 2015)

On Friday I rode 50km along the river to my mate's village, sat outside the pub and got drunk, slept on my mate's ant-infested floor, then cycled back yesterday. I'm still finding ants crawling out of my panniers. Good weekend.


----------



## han (May 10, 2015)

What a beautiful bike.


----------



## steeeve (May 11, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I'm going to be in Paris for a couple of months this summer so I've just bought a Cannondale Hooligan for my daily transport.
> 
> I've done this on the hope and expectation, rather than the certain knowledge, that I'll be able to get it into a 100L suitcase.
> 
> ...



These look like they could be great:

http://www.ridehelix.ca/#specifications


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2015)

Did 13.5 miles on Saturday. I did a 10 miler a couple of weeks before that.

Legs still hurting today


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2015)

Got new bar tape for the Raleigh Record at the weekend, so it looks like a normal bike again now. Quite comfortable to ride with this on, although still getting occasional gear slippage and it won't ride on the smallest cog (chain probably needs to wear in a bit as it's relatively new).  The lever for the back brake is also slightly out of reach for me from the drops, I think the bars are a bit bent from last year's crash.

Managed a relatively brisk 50k yesterday morning but feel very achy today, such that I had to come in on the train despite the weather being perfect for commuting all the way on bike.

Best thing about the Raleigh is that it has a picture of the Space Shuttle on it.


----------



## han (May 11, 2015)

I cycled Brixton to Brighton twice last week. Two completely different routes - i much prefer the less direct, quieter  hilly one. Hopefully my tum will shrink a bit if I keep this up.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 11, 2015)

han said:


> What a beautiful bike.



Thanks han. It's gorgeous, and usually rides OK, but on that trip the gears started slipping and the bottom bracket started making some nasty noises. See the "What bike" thread!


----------



## han (May 11, 2015)

Nikkormat said:


> Thanks han. It's gorgeous, and usually rides OK, but on that trip the gears started slipping and the bottom bracket started making some nasty noises. See the "What bike" thread!


What new bike did you decide to buy in the end?


----------



## Nikkormat (May 12, 2015)

No decision made yet, but the Edinburgh Cycles Country Explorer is a strong contender. Not sure about the weight though, or its ability to do the nastier paths. It's also right at the limit of what I can afford. I'm still tempted by a Merida Crossway, or some other trekking style bike, but not sure. More research needed. I'll still keep the old Favorit, it's a great conversation starter as so many people over here started out on one. Usually some old guy will come over and start reminiscing, then speed off on his new Scott or Cube


----------



## idumea (May 14, 2015)

My much beloved secondhand single speed got nicked on holiday a few months ago, I'm still gutted about it - hopefully getting this as a replacement:



I've completely failed at finding something secondhand that fits me, so I'm going for my first new bike.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 15, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> (I also did a supermarket stop on the way home and had a French stick poking out of the tray on the front, which always seems right)
> 
> View attachment 70752



Do you always ride around with your French stick poking out?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2015)

Going to be generous and say a 9 mile ride this morning, about 3 hours, bloody knackered, the hills are just horrible sometimes but fuck me going down em is fantastic


----------



## braindancer (May 18, 2015)

Glorious ride round rural Essex yesterday - lovely cream tea on the green at Finchingfield half way through - 115 miles though so my legs are feeling it today....  I was overtaken by every cyclist in London on my ride in to work this morning...


----------



## han (May 18, 2015)

Frigging hell! Well done. You'll be finding the Dunwich Dynamo a breeze at this rate!


----------



## braindancer (May 18, 2015)

That's the plan!  Did quite a bit of the dynamo route this time actually - nice to see it by daylight!


----------



## han (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to do a 100 mile ride in a couple of weeks, with some friends. Aiming to do 70 on Friday.


----------



## a_chap (May 18, 2015)

All these long distances you chaps are riding makes me feel quite inadequate 

And I'm only doing a 600 this weekend


----------



## Dogsauce (May 18, 2015)

The cycle superhighway in Leeds is getting a bit of justified stick for shit design in various places today. £30million spent and I'll probably stay on the road looking at what's been done so far.

It's prompted someone to post this on the local cycle group's page:


----------



## fen_boy (May 21, 2015)

Put 28mm tyres on my road bike this morning for extra comfort. They're too big and rub on the fork crown and rear caliper when I sit on the bike.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Put 28mm tyres on my road bike this morning for extra comfort. They're too big and rub on the fork crown and rear caliper when I sit on the bike.



I have done the same.

I don't know whether it was them but it was noticeably more effort getting going.  The Thames Path was brilliant though.


----------



## Boycey (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that fen_boy, back to 25s?

tommers, I've not noticed too much decreased acceleration, it rolls much better though. Are you using marathon pluses?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 21, 2015)

Am I the only person still running 23s?


----------



## fen_boy (May 21, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Sorry to hear that fen_boy, back to 25s?



I've still got 23s with some life in them so will probably put those back on. Much prefer the 25s on my winter wheels and thought I'd try 28s out.


----------



## fen_boy (May 21, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only person still running 23s?



On the shitty fen roads we have round here the difference between 25s and 23s is noticable in comfort terms without losing much, if any, speed.
At least that's what it feels like to me.


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2015)

I haven't cycled for a couple of weeks, because I twisted my ankle really badly (ended up on crutches).

Looking forward to getting back to it in the next week or two.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only person still running 23s?



Mine will be something like that, they're dead narrow.  Might even be 19s, it's a Durano on the back and some other cheap puncture-resistant one on the front.  The crash-damaged commuter has 28s and that was still pretty nippy.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2015)

Boycey said:


> tommers, I've not noticed too much decreased acceleration, it rolls much better though. Are you using marathon pluses?



Yeah.  They're quite heavy.   But that's fine if it means no more punctures. 

I've only done one journey on them so maybe there was a headwind,  I'm knackered etc etc.  I'll see how they go.


----------



## dogDBC (May 21, 2015)

I live in Thailand.  I like to tour.  Sometimes my accommodation veers toward sleazy but cheap.  Bike sleeps with me every time.


----------



## The Boy (May 21, 2015)

So how does one choose mudguards?  Is there anything that needs measuring or that?


----------



## idumea (May 21, 2015)

Now mine - I'm in love


----------



## The Boy (May 21, 2015)

Also, panniers:  recommend me up.


----------



## Boycey (May 21, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Also, panniers:  recommend me up.



ortlieb or vaude all the way.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 25, 2015)

a_chap said:


> All these long distances you chaps are riding makes me feel quite inadequate
> 
> And I'm only doing a 600 this weekend



Strava tells me Steve Abraham was out for this jaunt too - did you spot him in the wild and did he really do it with one leg?


----------



## braindancer (May 26, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Strava tells me Steve Abraham was out for this jaunt too - did you spot him in the wild and did he really do it with one leg?



I saw that on Strava too - 423 miles - what the fuck!  I did a paltry - Walthamstow to Whitstable - with two legs....  excellent ride though, with fish and chips on the beach to finish.   Nom nom nom.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Strava tells me Steve Abraham was out for this jaunt too - did you spot him in the wild and did he really do it with one leg?



Steve had completed the "helper's ride" the weekend before so didn't have to do the ride again. But he did. 

I saw him before the start - he's lost quite a bit of weight, has recently caught the sun a lot(!) and is limping. He was riding two-legged and was on the Raleigh (as opposed to one-legged on the recumbent trike). I saw him again briefly at the first control - he was leaving as I was arriving - but I do not have any further info about how his ride went.

However - and thanks for asking - my ride went fine; I completed it in 36 hours. One highlight, during the second stage, was another rider asking my how foot was. This puzzled me no end until I realised he'd mistaken me for Steve Abraham!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2015)

I'm getting fitter, used to have a heart attack getting even a quarter way up the hill, this time I managed at least half way and barely stopped once I was going after that.

Also I has figured out gears somewhat


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2015)

The Leeds-Bradford superhighway scheme is coming in for a lot of justified stick for it's piss-poor junction designs, £30 million quid and they're pissing it away:

https://departmentfortransport.wordpress.com/tag/dick-lane-grange-avenue/?order=asc

The main problem seems to be a refusal of the backwards dinosaurs that work in highways to accept any proposal that removes capacity for motorised traffic.  This is the first completed junction, but there's already several others that people have picked up on that fall well short of what was promised.  The local cycle campaign group has put in loads of hours responding to consultation on this scheme and are rightfully pissed off that promises have been broken and agreed proposals amended after a secretive 'safety audit' that took place after the designs they were presented with were seen.  This route covers about 70%, yet I'm pretty sure I'll be staying on the road (which is a wide and not particularly busy bus lane) for most of it. Twats.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone seen this?
http://www.dailyliked.net/BACKWARDS-BRAIN-BICYCLE/


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2015)

That's barmy OU


----------



## weepiper (Jun 4, 2015)

Payday today and I have been thinking about a new frame and forks for a while (my current ones ancient - forks are from, errr, about 2000  and the frame was not that great in the first place) so I spunked a few hundred that I've been saving up on these.









Saved a total of about £210 off the total RRP so almost as good as staff discount  (not things we sell)


----------



## angryfaceman (Jun 5, 2015)

Afternoon

I run a Scott speedster s50 with a un55 bottom bracket. It's a triple. 

I've just bought a compact group set setup to fit to make it similar to my other bike. 

The new chainset is a sora hollowtech. Can anyone recommend which bb to get? Can I just swap it for a shimano tiagra 68mm English thread?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2015)

Is there an easy way of getting continental gatorskin tyres on?. I'm going through more spoons than Uri Geller.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2015)

The internet is so useful:


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> The internet is so useful:




Yeah, I struggled with them until I learned to hold on really tight (like crush the tyre onto the rim) with one hand and use the other to put the other side in.  I also found it easier with the wheel lifted up onto my lap so it was level with me.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2015)

My frame has come but the forks have been sat in the 'national processing hub' since 1pm yesterday according to the tracking  bloody Chain Reaction. I was hoping to get it built up today and out for a ride tomorrow while the kids are away.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2015)

Sake. Was going to go out for a wee ride instead but it's currently gusting to 52mph


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm going to get a Whyte Suffolk on the cycle to work scheme for commuting, rainy days and winter. Looking forward to brakes that actually work in the wet!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

Went to register for Tour Of Cambridgeshire today at the Peterborough Showground. Ended up buying an ex-demo Salsa Warbird 3 for a great price.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 6, 2015)

Proper blowy in Yorkshire today. Did a 50 mile social ride out to the cafe at Bolton Abbey and back. The ride back was the fun bit, getting a nice push up some of those hills.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2015)

Wind dropped today so I got out for a wee blatt along the bridle path


----------



## Pgd (Jun 7, 2015)

I've posted this on CycleChat but I'd also appreciate an Urban opinion 

I took my cassette off to change it, but noticed that I could see right into the bearing to an extent I don't remember from before (though not done it too often to be fair). Opinion on CC seems to be that I'm missing a seal/dust cover -- does that sound right?  I got it serviced best part of a year ago,  could they have forgotten to put it on? How screwed is the bearing likely to be -- should I invest in some cone spanners and re-grease, or is it more serious than that?  Cheers!


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm going to get a Whyte Suffolk on the cycle to work scheme for commuting, rainy days and winter. Looking forward to brakes that actually work in the wet!


That looks like a fantastic and versatile bike. Disc brakes, yum!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah - it's that or the 2016 Cannondale CAADX. It's tempting to do a bit of cyclocross this winter so leaning towards the latter. Not sure how much of a pain cx gearing will be on roads though.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2015)

Pgd said:


> I've posted this on CycleChat but I'd also appreciate an Urban opinion
> 
> I took my cassette off to change it, but noticed that I could see right into the bearing to an extent I don't remember from before (though not done it too often to be fair). Opinion on CC seems to be that I'm missing a seal/dust cover -- does that sound right?  I got it serviced best part of a year ago,  could they have forgotten to put it on? How screwed is the bearing likely to be -- should I invest in some cone spanners and re-grease, or is it more serious than that?  Cheers!


yes, there should be a metal cover thingie like in this picture over the bearings. It's not terminal tbh, the cassette lockring will keep most of the crap out. I'd take it to bits and clean it up and pack it with new bearings (a couple of quid) and clean grease though.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 7, 2015)

Damnit, I should've just asked on here in the first place. That's a wonderfully informative post, thanks so much, weepiper!


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 7, 2015)

My rear gears won't shift. They're on the highest gear, but when I press the thumb shifter, it doesn't click to the next number. It feels like it's the shifter mechanism. Any ideas?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> My rear gears won't shift. They're on the highest gear, but when I press the thumb shifter, it doesn't click to the next number. It feels like it's the shifter mechanism. Any ideas?


What kind of shifter? A pic would help.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 7, 2015)

Bike's in the garage, not going out to take a pic now. It's an indexed thumb shifter, Shimano I think. Integrated into the brake lever.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like this


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Looks like this


Ta. So when you press the shifter, does it feel really stiff and like it's resisting your thumb, or does it push into the extended position easily but just no 'click'?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 7, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Ta. So when you press the shifter, does it feel really stiff and like it's resisting your thumb, or does it push into the extended position easily but just no 'click'?



It pushes easily but doesn't click round to the next position.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> It pushes easily but doesn't click round to the next position.


Could be that the ratchet grease inside has hardened and the little pawls aren't releasing properly. Take the top cover off - there's a little phillips screw or possibly two holding it on, when you undo those the silver plastic cover will just pop off. Then get some spray lube (WD40 or GT85 is fine) and spray it to fuck in there. You're trying to flush the gunk out so don't be afraid to use loads. Then wipe off the excess and try to shift a few times, hopefully it will free itself up.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheers, I'll get some WD40 this week


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm going to get a Whyte Suffolk on the cycle to work scheme for commuting, rainy days and winter. Looking forward to brakes that actually work in the wet!



Disc brakes are fucking *amazing*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 7, 2015)

So I hear! I've also heard that they're no better than calipers until you get to a certain level, so for that reason I'll go for the Whyte rather the Cannondale. 

The next question is whether it's worth forking out another £200 for 105 11 speed vs Sora? I think so.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2015)

Possibly going in at the deep end a bit and getting a titanium road bike.  Any particular disadvantages, other than to the wallet?  It'll be coming out of the insurance settlement for my last crash.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2015)

OK so I replaced my chain (like for like, ordinary 9 speed chain) and now the chain slips constantly on the two smallest gears on my cassette. It's not the indexing, and the cassette worked fine with my old chain; what could be the matter?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2015)

The chain will need to stretch to match the wear on the sprockets.  It's generally recommended to change chains and cogs at the same time, although that can be expensive!  I've found that I can manage with worn front rings as a new chain won't really jump on those, but usually have to swap the back block over.  I've winged it a bit on the Raleigh record with a new chain because the old solid steel 6-speed block had very little wear, but it's taken about 700km to stretch enough for me to ride in the highest gear without it jumping all over the shop.

I don't know if nine-speeds are more sensitive.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> OK so I replaced my chain (like for like, ordinary 9 speed chain) and now the chain slips constantly on the two smallest gears on my cassette. It's not the indexing, and the cassette worked fine with my old chain; what could be the matter?


You need a new cassette too. The old chain was worn. The chain and cassette wear at the same rate so the new chain is bot sitting properly on the worn cassette.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2015)

'not', not 'bot' (can't edit)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> You need a new cassette too. The old chain was worn. The chain and cassette wear at the same rate so the new chain is bot sitting properly on the worn cassette.



I was afraid of that, cheers though.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2015)

New baby 

 

 

SO much fun. I haven't battered about the woods on a bike like that since I was twenty-odd. Wheeeeeee


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 8, 2015)

Proper colours as well (hammers)


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Sake. Was going to go out for a wee ride instead but it's currently gusting to 52mph



I was in the same wind on a 600km ride on Saturday and Sunday. The Pashley, being very upright, made it a bit of a challenge TBH.

The route went over the Humber Bridge - frankly f'kin scary when it's that windy


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 9, 2015)

This is probably a very stupid question, but new bike is a disc-framed road bike. Obviously normal wheels won't work for being on the road, but would they suffice for the turbo trainer? I.E. will they fit?


----------



## plurker (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it April the 1st?
_
Cyclists in London could be forced to use new bike lanes and banned from other parts of the road, according to Boris Johnson. The mayor is in talks with senior officials at Transport for London about making Cycle Superhighways 'mandatory'. A ban on cyclists using other traffic lanes appeared to suggest the possibility of fines.
The rule is likely to apply only to fully segregated bike lanes where a physical barrier protects cyclists from other traffic._

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2015-06-09/cyclists-who-fail-to-use-dedicated-lanes-could-be-fined/


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> This is probably a very stupid question, but new bike is a disc-framed road bike. Obviously normal wheels won't work for being on the road, but would they suffice for the turbo trainer? I.E. will they fit?



I reckon yes, as long as it's not got a thru axle rather than a QR.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 9, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> I reckon yes, as long as it's not got a thru axle rather than a QR.


^^this. The dropout spacing is the same


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 9, 2015)

Splendid! I knew it was worth holding on to those weird old TT wheels I have in the shed. 

Thanks, both.


----------



## mod (Jun 11, 2015)

Whats a good duration for a 5 mile central London journey? I started cycling to work this week. It took me 27 minutes yesterday and 22.5 this morning. This is going as fast as I can on a very decent road bike. Stopping at lights is a pain and really slows me down but i'm not going to jump them.


----------



## Pgd (Jun 11, 2015)

mod said:


> Whats a good duration for a 5 mile central London journey? I started cycling to work this week. It took me 27 minutes yesterday and 22.5 this morning. This is going as fast as I can on a very decent road bike. Stopping at lights is a pain and really slows me down but i'm not going to jump them.



5 miles in 22.5 mins is 13.3 mph I think?  That's a decent speed for central London I'd have thought.  I only average 14 or 15 coming in all the way from Zone 5 (although I daresay you'd be quicker).




weepiper said:


> yes, there should be a metal cover thingie like in this picture over the bearings. It's not terminal tbh, the cassette lockring will keep most of the crap out. I'd take it to bits and clean it up and pack it with new bearings (a couple of quid) and clean grease though.



I did it!  Bought some bearings, grease and cone spanners, took it apart and re-packed.  It was fairly straightforward (with help from YouTube).  There was no sign of wear on the balls or race so I guess, like you said, it's not a major problem.  I know it's a cliche, but with that plus new chain & cassette, DAMN it felt good today   So much quieter!

I think I've taken everything apart at least once now, except the bottom bracket and the headset (on a v-brake flat-bar hybrid, anyhow... maybe one day I'll have a go at caliper brakes, bar tape and those weird road-bike vertical brake levers...)


----------



## weepiper (Jun 11, 2015)

Pgd said:


> I did it!  Bought some bearings, grease and cone spanners, took it apart and re-packed.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 11, 2015)

I know that the popularity of cycling has gone off the scale in the UK lately. But having just returned from Greece where for years the only cyclists were bike hiring tourists, I was amazed at seeing hundreds of locals on the roads.
Many on club runs or chain gang outings. For years I thought cycling around Greece was viewed as the equivalent of witchcraft. Brilliant to see and is making the prospect of a doing a cycle tour more appealing.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a beautiful day again so I took my mountain bike up some actual mountains* while the kids are at school

 

 

*ok hills


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2015)

plurker said:


> Is it April the 1st?
> _
> Cyclists in London could be forced to use new bike lanes and banned from other parts of the road, according to Boris Johnson. The mayor is in talks with senior officials at Transport for London about making Cycle Superhighways 'mandatory'. A ban on cyclists using other traffic lanes appeared to suggest the possibility of fines.
> The rule is likely to apply only to fully segregated bike lanes where a physical barrier protects cyclists from other traffic._
> ...


This from a man who not only hangs his helmet on his handlebars but when he wears it, he does it so badly.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> Is it April the 1st?
> _
> Cyclists in London could be forced to use new bike lanes and banned from other parts of the road, according to Boris Johnson. The mayor is in talks with senior officials at Transport for London about making Cycle Superhighways 'mandatory'. A ban on cyclists using other traffic lanes appeared to suggest the possibility of fines._



They can piss off whth that sort of shit, that's not going to wash with anyone, there will be RTS-style protests.  The Superhighway needs to be good enough so that people want to use it, not be forced to.  The fact they're even considering this suggests they haven't got confidence in their design.

Also it'll set a precedent for other authorities, and there's no way I'm being forced to ride in the basket case that is Leeds 'Super'highway.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh, and I bought a shiny bike last night. Not been out for a ride on it yet because I need to watch some youtubes about how modern gears operate (there are levers and buttons and stuff, it looks complicated).  Weekend looks rainy too, so I might just sit inside and look at it all weekend.  It's very pretty.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Oh, and I bought a shiny bike last night. Not been out for a ride on it yet because I need to watch some youtubes about how modern gears operate (there are levers and buttons and stuff, it looks complicated).  Weekend looks rainy too, so I might just sit inside and look at it all weekend.  It's very pretty.


pics


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2015)

weepiper said:


> pics



I will have to take some soon!  The rear is very pretty, something the previous owner pointed out.

Really wanted a quick test run up the back lane last night but some fuckhead from the dodgy house at the end of the road was out there having a loud argument with another fuckhead in a car for ages and I really didn't fancy parading it in front of them.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 12, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The rear is very pretty...
> 
> Really wanted a quick test run up the back lane last night...



Unintended double entendre thread thataway ---------------------->>>>


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 12, 2015)

It is a fact that you can never have too many bikes, it's the lack of space that deters


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> It is a fact that you can never have too many bikes, it's the lack of space that deters



It's called 'n+1'.

_While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned.  This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner._​
I have four in the house at the moment, plus my lodger's huge hybrid and one of the girlfriend's.  I'm seriously considering keeping my latest one in the bedroom.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 12, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> It's called 'n+1'.
> 
> _While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned.  This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner._​
> I have four in the house at the moment, plus my lodger's huge hybrid and one of the girlfriend's.  I'm seriously considering keeping my latest one in the bedroom.



I love that formula!
A mate has got three carbon road bikes suspended from the ceiling in their spare bedroom, his wife calls it shed 1, all his tools and bits are outside in shed 2.
I only have three plus the wife's bikes at present but I am hoping for a new addition before the end of summer, if possible.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> It's called 'n+1'.
> 
> _While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned.  This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner._​
> I have four in the house at the moment, plus my lodger's huge hybrid and one of the girlfriend's.  I'm seriously considering keeping my latest one in the bedroom.


I have four in the house but only one is mine (the rest are the kids') and it's only a 3-bed flat. Mine and the two biggest kids' ones live in my bedroom because there's literally nowhere else for them to go


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2015)

I used to keep my bike in the bedroom, when I lived in tiny two bed. What's wrong with that? Better than outside. No one's gonna nick it. 
I keep mine in the back garden but would take it upstairs if I was allowed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm building storage for two or three bikes into my new kitchen (or rather taking over part of the former kitchen and using it for bike space). There's an alcove just over a meter wide, I've bought a cheap weight lifting barbell bar, going to drill two holes in each side of the alcove, thread the bar through then get some hangers to support the bikes hanging through the wheel. It's immediately opposite the back door so should be convenient. I might still keep the nice one elsewhere so it doesn't get knocked.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 13, 2015)

Luckily the house we bought last summer was previously owned by a cyclist. He built a bike store along the side of the house that can be accessed from both ends so stores four bikes, all of which are easily retrieved. Splendid.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2015)

I have eleven rooms yet still no logical bike storage space, narrow hallway, steep cellar steps accessed at 90 degrees, tiny yard front and back. Those Victorians just didn't think it through.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyway, here's the new toy. If the rain pisses off on Sunday evening as it says it will then I'll go and play with it.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 13, 2015)

Ooooooh


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice wheels


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 13, 2015)

Tried a new route from oeckham to Bexley, ended up lost and on the a20. D- would not cycle that way again. I'll just stick to Lewisham/eltham/blackfen way. Was trying to keep off the main roads. No dice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Tried a new route from oeckham to Bexley, ended up lost and on the a20. D- would not cycle that way again. I'll just stick to Lewisham/eltham/blackfen way. Was trying to keep off the main roads. No dice.


When I cycled that way, I just zipped down the main road. Good exercise. Got a lot trimmer for it


----------



## Boycey (Jun 13, 2015)

_hardcore
_





from velopak cargo bike couriers in denmark.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2015)

Well, I wasn't planning on using the shiny new bike for my commute yet, but then on the making a nasty sharp hill start on the way to the shops on the Raleigh this morning there was a nasty cracking noise and this happened: 

Kind of glad this didn't happen last night when I did a 60-mile loop out through York, but still a bit gutted. This bike's been in the family since new and I'm keen to keep it original, so scouring eBay for a replacement part.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2015)

Nasty !


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2015)

My "blends into the foliage" ride.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 18, 2015)

You know when you're on the canal taking in the beautiful scenery, miles from anywhere, and this happens
 
It don't half send you into a fury.


----------



## steeeve (Jun 22, 2015)

What cassette would people recommend for TdF stage 2? Currently got a 12-25 but thinking about going 28 or 30. Chain ring is 34. I’ve done a few centuries but not with anything like that many climbs.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2015)

steeeve said:


> What cassette would people recommend for TdF stage 2? Currently got a 12-25 but thinking about going 28 or 30. Chain ring is 34. I’ve done a few centuries but not with anything like that many climbs.



I assume your rear arm can manage a 30?
But I am sure you only need a 28 on the back, maybe worth going 11-28 to give a little more at each end!
You may also need to adjust your limit screw on the rear arm to take the larger sprocket whichever you decide.


----------



## steeeve (Jun 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> I assume your rear arm can manage a 30?
> But I am sure you only need a 28 on the back, maybe worth going 11-28 to give a little more at each end!
> You may also need to adjust your limit screw on the rear arm to take the larger sprocket whichever you decide.



Dunno it's shimano 105? I was thinking 11-28 too


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Dunno it's shimano 105? I was thinking 11-28 too



Shimano 105 is a ten speed, I have read somewhere that if you have the standard GS rear mech arm (not the short SS arm) it should take the larger gear.
Just check the upper jockey wheel is no less than 13mm from the 26T sprocket you have at the moment. You need 2mm more of clearance for each tooth increase on your bigger gear.
It can handle up to a 32T but you will need to think about replacing your current chain with a longer one.
Hope this makes sense?


----------



## steeeve (Jun 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Shimano 105 is a ten speed, I have read somewhere that if you have the standard GS rear mech arm (not the short SS arm) it should take the larger gear.
> Just check the upper jockey wheel is no less than 13mm from the 26T sprocket you have at the moment. You need 2mm more of clearance for each tooth increase on your bigger gear.
> It can handle up to a 32T but you will need to think about replacing your current chain with a longer one.
> Hope this makes sense?



Yep just about, thanks for your help! I assume it's the standard one and yes it is 10 speed


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Yep just about, thanks for your help! I assume it's the standard one and yes it is 10 speed



No problem, hope you have a great time!


----------



## Pgd (Jun 22, 2015)

This could potentially go in any of Commute, Strava or here...

Did L2B yesterday for the first time with a proper rider number and all the way from Clapham (I've done bits of it in the past, joining/leaving the route to meet friends and tag along).  First few miles, until Carshalton-ish, were *such* a tedious slog.  Car + bike congestion, traffic lights, lane changes, roadworks, buses ... is it always that bad?!  Such a breeze in comparison, on previous occasions, bombing down the A23 and slipping out "the back way" over Farthing Downs.  Still, great vibe as always out in Sussex.  Shout-out to the Palace chariot!

An excellent day for me, ride-wise... I've been adding climbs like College Road to my homeward commute for months now and the hills all felt manageable, even Ditchling... although 3/4 of the way up, when I fancied I'd earned the "granny cog", it refused to shift   so I was forced to do it all on the middle cog (24-speed hybrid).  Followed a couple of roadies most the way up, calling out "on your right!", so it was a smooth path.  However, my mate had a bit of a 'mare.  He's a proper gym-freak, unlike me, but doesn't do much cycling... I repeatedly left him behind on the climbs, and unfortunately only a short way up Ditchling he got cramp and had to get off and push, poor guy.  Still, he'll learn his lesson and leave me for dust next year I dare say.

As we're halfway through the year, I totted up my miles (on Strava) and make it 700 almost exactly.  1500 for the year sounds like a go-er, but I have young kids and only currently do 2 x 20 mile commutes (i.e. 4 x 10 mile journeys) a week, so I'd need to up that to 3 and/or do a few major weekend jaunts if I'm going to make it...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2015)

I was in Brighton over the weekend and did see the riders coming in, surprised how early they must start (think the first riders leave at 5am).  I think it also explains why the hotel (about 200m from the finish) was so ridiculously expensive, but the gf picked up that bill as it was my belated birthday treat.

I did the nightride myself a couple of years back which was great fun, much less congestion from the start and fewer pootlers (according to my riding companion who'd done the day ride before).  Night ride goes over Devil's Dyke instead, which just keeps giving, but nowhere near as bad as Ditchling.  You can tell when a sharp hill is coming up as you can hear the clacking noise of people unclipping to stop and walk it.  I got up all of them by virtue of the low gearing on the Pashley coupled with a bit of bloody mindedness.  The depressing bit is when you're half way in and meet the hardcore riders going back the other way, riding home having already finished (partly explained by staggered finish times).


----------



## Pgd (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow, you picked a good weekend for it!  We wondered ourselves when they start putting the banners up and whether some uber-keen rider had ever beaten them to it.  I think the earliest start time was 6am, so Wiggo could easily make it by 8:30.  In previous years we've overtaken a few returnees on the drive back home, but I don't think we saw any this year, although tbf we did leave much later.  Seeing returning riders coming towards you on the course itself... now that's a different matter! 

Night ride sounds awesome; after the state of London this year it's something we talked about doing as an alternative.  Dunwich is made out to be the queen of night rides but L2B would make more sense seeing as none of us live anywhere near Essex!  I like your description of the ghostly sound of clacking clippy feet on the hillsides


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2015)

Brake caliper upgrade question.

I have the stock brakes that my road bike came with, they're Alhonga dual pull calipers branded as La Pierre. They're pretty shit, I upgraded the pad to Swiss Stop green which improved matters, but on any tricky descents things still get a bit hairy. I've got Avid BB7S disc brakes on my cross/gravel bike and boy do I miss them when I get on the road bike.

I bought some Planet X Forged calipers, but I've never put them on the bike as I don't like the quick release mechanism on them. Unlike the cam quick release you get on the Alhonga's which still gives you some braking even if they're 'undone', on the Planet X ones you have to disconnect the cable entirely.

Anyone got any brake recommendations? Is there any point upgrading? Will it make any difference? 

I'd been looking at the older 6700 Ultegra ones as they're reasonably priced at the moment.

I weigh well over 120kg by the way.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultegra are about as good as it gets with calipers. Are your rims in good fettle?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Ultegra are about as good as it gets with calipers. Are your rims in good fettle?



Yes, there isn't that much wear in them. I've two sets of wheels, both seem OK wear-wise.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Yes, there isn't that much wear in them. I've two sets of wheels, both seem OK wear-wise.



Assuming everything is good condition (pivots, levers, cables) I don't think you'd see a tremendous difference in performance from changing the calipers. Magura RT7 hydraulics would be the nuclear option but they are a bit pricey (to say the least).


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I reckon they could do with an overhaul. The cables have been done recently so they should be ok, but the calipers haven't been off the bike in three years.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2015)

steeeve said:


> What cassette would people recommend for TdF stage 2? Currently got a 12-25 but thinking about going 28 or 30. Chain ring is 34. I’ve done a few centuries but not with anything like that many climbs.



stage 2 climbs? All the climbs come late this year.
stage 2 looks a bit like this


----------



## steeeve (Jun 23, 2015)

hash tag said:


> stage 2 climbs? All the climbs come late this year.
> stage 2 looks a bit like this



Stage 2 last year - ie york to sheffield - not exactly the Alps but I'm not very fit!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2015)

That col du Gouda at 48km looks tough.  Might need a triple.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> That col du Gouda at 48km looks tough.  Might need a triple.



Is that the cheese mountain we used to hear a lot about?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Stage 2 last year - ie york to sheffield - not exactly the Alps but I'm not very fit!



You will be fine, not the Alps as you say but every metre up counts.
It's like this years stage two around here. I have to go twenty miles west before any nice climbs!


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.bicycling.com/culture/ne...id=613556929290305536&adbpl=tw&adbpr=17900130


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 24, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.bicycling.com/culture/ne...id=613556929290305536&adbpl=tw&adbpr=17900130



Good advert! I wonder if he or one his mates sells magnum locks for a living?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 24, 2015)

I think I've been duped!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 24, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> I think I've been duped!



Not the first nor last!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

Went to get on my bike and needed to pump the tyre up this morning...... The valve which has been iffy popped out, and just all the air down, meaning I have to buy a new inner tube I guess.

Now having never changed an inner tube, if I go into the bike shop and tell them the tyre on my bike has 700-28C written on it, is that enough info for them to sell me the right inner tube?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

idumea said:


> Now mine - I'm in love
> View attachment 71690



I have exactly the same bike in the shed that I've been intending on turning into a fixed wheel for yonks, but have just never got round to.

The gears on mine are just a mess


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Went to get on my bike and needed to pump the tyre up this morning...... The valve which has been iffy popped out, and just all the air down, meaning I have to buy a new inner tube I guess.
> 
> Now having never changed an inner tube, if I go into the bike shop and tell them the tyre on my bike has 700-28C written on it, is that enough info for them to sell me the right inner tube?



That's all you need mate.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Went to get on my bike and needed to pump the tyre up this morning...... The valve which has been iffy popped out, and just all the air down, meaning I have to buy a new inner tube I guess.
> 
> Now having never changed an inner tube, if I go into the bike shop and tell them the tyre on my bike has 700-28C written on it, is that enough info for them to sell me the right inner tube?



You might also need the valve type, though pretty sure 700 wheels only come with the standard presta valves (as opposed to the Shradar car-type valves you get on mountain bikes).  







If you have aero-type wheels with deep rims you might need a long stem valve, but I suspect you'll have standard wheels.

I had to put a new tube in this morning because my tyre had gone down overnight (turned out to be an old repair giving out rather than a puncture).  It did have a long-valve tube in it (put in by the previous owner), I replaced with a standard valve tube, which will make my bike even more lightweight


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

Mines definitely a presta..... its that little screw bit at the top that broke.

I've never changed a tube before, so I can tell this is going to be fun..... Im trying to make a concerted effort to get back on my bike and stay on my bike at the moment..... I basically used to live on my mountain bike as a teen, before I discovered raving.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 25, 2015)

Sometimes the valve cores are replaceable, like this 







Make sure you haven't just unscrewed the core and it really is broken. You can just screw the core back in if that's what's happened.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2015)

Just back from a quick spin, lovely morning.
20km in an hour and five mins including a stiff 4 metre climb (that's rare  around here) to being 1 metre below sea level for a couple of km.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Sometimes the valve cores are replaceable, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It had kind of broken, and then this morning it exploded away. I've had the bike 4 years and never replaced the tyres or the inner tube so it's not the end of the world.

I've just realised I forgot to buy one of those tools to get the tyre off the rim though


----------



## weepiper (Jun 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> It had kind of broken, and then this morning it exploded away. I've had the bike 4 years and never replaced the tyres or the inner tube so it's not the end of the world.
> 
> I've just realised I forgot to buy one of those tools to get the tyre off the rim though


Tyre levers. You can use dessert/table spoon handles if you're careful. Turn the spoon upside down so the lip of the handle sits the right way to lift the tyre bead over the rim. Don't go all Incredible Hulk with them though or you can damage the rim/tyre.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Tyre levers. You can use dessert/table spoon handles if you're careful. Turn the spoon upside down so the lip of the handle sits the right way to lift the tyre bead over the rim. Don't go all Incredible Hulk with them though or you can damage the rim/tyre.



I think I've actually done that before (using spoons, not damaging the rims).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't use you're best spoons either, you'll bend them (I've wrecked a couple on the rare occasion I've had to take one of the Marathons off).


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Don't use you're best spoons either, you'll bend them (I've wrecked a couple on the rare occasion I've had to take one of the Marathons off).



I don't have "best spoons" they're all hand me downs with the remains of an ikea pack I bought ten years ago (most of which I imagine are festering under my housemates bed).


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2015)

I have an assortment of shitty spoons too, but I still have some that are 'best' amongst them. I think the Gulf Air one is my favourite as it's midway between a regular spoon and a teaspoon, so versatile. I've no idea where they've all come from, I don't think I've ever bought any of it, just accumulated through shared houses and parental cast-offs.  The ones my ex left behind (cast-offs from her parents) usually get puncture duty by virtue of their sturdiness and pointed end. #meandmyspoons


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2015)

10k ride today after a couple of weeks on evenings and no cycling and my first wound, hit a curb to slowly and managed to go arse over tit, was only a little un as well. Nettles on one leg, scratch on t'other.

Bloody things only small but must be deep as its still occasionally leaking after 3-4 hours.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2015)

I did a club social today out to the Cafe at Bolton Abbey & back. Passed by Lizzie Armitstead going at a fair pace on the backroad between Otley & Ilkley. 

The 'new' bike goes up some hills like they just aren't there, it's amazing. Just 8 secs away from a personal best on one six-minute climb where I was relaxed and chatting to someone the whole way up.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got a new (to me) fancy road bike, a Trek 1000SL. I couldn't actually work out how to change down on the gears at first. 

Anyway, what acessories do I need? Bottle of chain lube? Puncture kit? I really have no idea. Also, anyone recommend a good site for beginners maintenance and riding tips? All the 'beginners' one say things like 'take it easy on your first climb up an Alp' which isn't the 'beginner' level I had in mind.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 28, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Just got a new (to me) fancy road bike, a Trek 1000SL. I couldn't actually work out how to change down on the gears at first.
> 
> Anyway, what acessories do I need? Bottle of chain lube? Puncture kit? I really have no idea. Also, anyone recommend a good site for beginners maintenance and riding tips? All the 'beginners' one say things like 'take it easy on your first climb up an Alp' which isn't the 'beginner' level I had in mind.



Zinn and the art of [whatever]bike maintenance is a good maintenance bible if you can get it cheap.

What sort of riding tips are you looking for?  If it's about keeping safe and stuff then I can recommend Cyclecraft by John Franklin.  Or Bikeability or something like that.  Definitely by John Franklin anyway.

edit:  Deffo cyclecraft


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 28, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Just got a new (to me) fancy road bike, a Trek 1000SL. I couldn't actually work out how to change down on the gears at first.
> 
> Anyway, what acessories do I need? Bottle of chain lube? Puncture kit? I really have no idea. Also, anyone recommend a good site for beginners maintenance and riding tips? All the 'beginners' one say things like 'take it easy on your first climb up an Alp' which isn't the 'beginner' level I had in mind.



A decent pump, at least 1 spare inner tube, a puncture repair kit with tyre levers and a under saddle bag to keep them in. Along with a couple of cable ties should be all you need for shorter local rides.
If it is of any interest Aldi have a cycle tool kit on sale this week for £14.99.
There are enough bits to tackle a lot of jobs and I have used the one I have many times.
Just ride and enjoy as much as possible.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Zinn and the art of [whatever]bike maintenance is a good maintenance bible if you can get it cheap.
> 
> What sort of riding tips are you looking for?  If it's about keeping safe and stuff then I can recommend Cyclecraft by John Franklin.  Or Bikeability or something like that.  Definitely by John Franklin anyway.
> 
> edit:  Deffo cyclecraft



Its maintenance tips I'm after really but also things like what sort of cycling clothes are good but won't make me look like a tit.  Will try and get a copy of Zinn as it's been recommended by a mate too.


----------



## steeeve (Jun 28, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Zinn and the art of [whatever]bike maintenance is a good maintenance bible if you can get it cheap.
> 
> What sort of riding tips are you looking for?  If it's about keeping safe and stuff then I can recommend Cyclecraft by John Franklin.  Or Bikeability or something like that.  Definitely by John Franklin anyway.
> 
> edit:  Deffo cyclecraft



I got a copy of zinn from a charity shop for a fiver its great. Sheldon Brown website also has just about all the info you'd ever need


----------



## sim667 (Jun 30, 2015)

First day back on bike yesterday, 2 car doors opened on me, and one cyclist undertaking me as I go to make a left turn..... My ride is only 5 minutes for fuck sake 

edit: yes I was indicating the left turn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

Ride further out!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ride further out!



I was quite far out, one of them overtook me, forcing me to the left to avoid getting knocked out, pulled over across the front of me, and had his door open before the car had even stopped.


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2015)

My first Dunwich Dynamo on Saturday. Yikes! It's the staying up all night that'll be the challenge, really. 

I did 100 miles in prep a couple of weeks ago and have been doing regular 50 mile rides every few weeks, so I think I'll be ok in terms of the distance . It's just the wanting to go to sleep bit... hmm. V excited though!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2015)

Every year I say I'll do that, but fitness is nowhere near this year, still only managing half-century rides and feeling fucked the next day. The doctors told me after my operation last year that I might find myself more tired and take longer to recover from exercise, and I'm worried that's what's happening. Hopefully I can still build up some stamina and get some better distance in.

Had a nice ride after work tonight, did a 38km loop, 1hr12, sweating like a hog in this heat and wishing I'd had a drink beforehand. A few nice sprints where the mood took me and a handful of cups on that which mustn't be named. Sometimes I really love my new bike.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2015)

han said:


> My first Dunwich Dynamo on Saturday. Yikes! It's the staying up all night that'll be the challenge, really.
> 
> I did 100 miles in prep a couple of weeks ago and have been doing regular 50 mile rides every few weeks, so I think I'll be ok in terms of the distance . It's just the wanting to go to sleep bit... hmm. V excited though!


You'll be fine. I did it without any extra training,  just my commute which was about 15 miles all in at the time. Once you get to the food stop that's the back of it broken. 

It's getting back that's the pain.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 1, 2015)

han said:


> My first Dunwich Dynamo on Saturday. Yikes! It's the staying up all night that'll be the challenge, really.
> 
> I did 100 miles in prep a couple of weeks ago and have been doing regular 50 mile rides every few weeks, so I think I'll be ok in terms of the distance . It's just the wanting to go to sleep bit... hmm. V excited though!



Looking forward to it also - will be my second....  I was doing lots of longish rides but it's tailed off in the last month or so but I reckon I'll be fine.

Last time my chain broke 4 times!  First time on the sharp hill out of Finchingfield.  This year I'm hoping for no mechanicals - I have a new chain, front chain ring and rear cogs....  but I'll be taking a chain tool and some spare links for sure....

I'm also hoping to actually spend a bit of time chilling in Dunwich.  Last year my pal dropped out so I set off with a bunch of pros who were kind enough to offer me a lift home afterwards.  However, they were fucking fast and dumped me on Lea Bridge Road.  They got to Dunwich hours before me and so by the time I got there they wanted to head off straight away.  This year I'm doing it with my Dad....

I wouldn't worry too much about wanting to go to sleep - I found the whole thing such a buzz that even though I felt physically tired I never felt sleepy.

Looks like it will be warm with a tail wind.

Bring it on!


----------



## steeeve (Jul 1, 2015)

When changing a cassette should I be changing the chain at the same time?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 1, 2015)

steeeve said:


> When changing a cassette should I be changing the chain at the same time?



I would if the chain is worn or very dirty. You should be able to get through three chains before cassette wear becomes an issue.
Banging miles in through the winter wears chains and sprockets at a more advanced rate due to salt and grit.

To be certain of hassle free cycling if you are unsure I would change both, a tad more expensive but that is nothing to being stuck miles from home.

If you have two chains you can swap them regularly to cause less wear to your sprockets.
If you use KMC chains they are easier to change but I understand that fitting these with Shimano cassettes can result in less smooth gear changes.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2015)

If you're changing the number of teeth on the cassette you'll need to do something about the chain, either add/remove links or change it.


----------



## steeeve (Jul 1, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> If you're changing the number of teeth on the cassette you'll need to do something about the chain, either add/remove links or change it.



I'm going from 12-25 to 11-28. Is it as simple as adding 3 links?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 1, 2015)

I think you need a new chain at the appropriate size rather than adding links. That's what park tools say here http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chain-length-sizing


----------



## steeeve (Jul 1, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> I think you need a new chain at the appropriate size rather than adding links. That's what park tools say here http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chain-length-sizing



cheers, their formula works out that I need a 53 inch chain


----------



## weepiper (Jul 2, 2015)

This is so good. Martyn Ashton back on a mountain bike despite being paralysed from the waist down.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-martyn-ashton-back-on-track-2015.html

'give us a push!'


----------



## weepiper (Jul 3, 2015)

This morning I have been mostly doing this

 

Also, here is an article I contributed to about being a woman in the bike trade.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...things-women-in-the-bike-biz-get-asked-44667/


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2015)

20km ride up and around Epping Forest, sweating like a bastard but the view and moments of silence were amazing. Its my longest ride yet and I'd never have managed it back in May despite only managing to do 1-2 5k rides a week since. 

Those hills man, those fucking hills...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 4, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> 20km ride up and around Epping Forest, sweating like a bastard but the view and moments of silence were amazing. Its my longest ride yet and I'd never have managed it back in May despite only managing to do 1-2 5k rides a week since.
> 
> Those hills man, those fucking hills...



It's the views, moments of silence and the feeling all is right in the universe during rides that still fill me with awe after nearly fifty years of cycling!

Well done, keep it up and ride for the simple sake of the ride.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 5, 2015)

han said:


> My first Dunwich Dynamo on Saturday. Yikes! It's the staying up all night that'll be the challenge, really.
> 
> I did 100 miles in prep a couple of weeks ago and have been doing regular 50 mile rides every few weeks, so I think I'll be ok in terms of the distance . It's just the wanting to go to sleep bit... hmm. V excited though!



How did you get on Han?  Perfect night for it wasn't it....  I loved it - especially the last third through beautiful Suffolk - amazing sunrise and arrived at the beach in blazing sunshine at 7 am - straight into the sea for a dip in the bib shorts.  LUSH!  Was very lucky as got on the 10 o clock coach - the minute I got on the heavens opened and it pissed it down.  

Such a special ride - the joy of riding through the night with a couple of thousand other nutters just can't be beaten...

Not been home long - 130 miles all in including the ride home from the Surrey Quays drop off.  

Beer in the garden time!  Then snooze.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2015)

A guy from my club did the Dynamo then turned round and rode back to Croydon, 15hrs in the saddle and 400km. Nutter. The photos at the beach looked amazing, I'd love to have a go at this some time (one way!) if I can get my fitness back up to coping with that kind of distance. I'd probably want to do it on the Pashley too which would add a few hours on.

I did a 60 mile ride recently so I think I'm getting there, it's just the recovery time seems a lot harder since the operation I had last year, a club social can leave me knackered for a couple of days.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah - over the last 30 miles or so you start to see the nutters on the return journey....  hardcore!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

braindancer said:


> How did you get on Han?  Perfect night for it wasn't it....  I loved it - especially the last third through beautiful Suffolk - amazing sunrise and arrived at the beach in blazing sunshine at 7 am - straight into the sea for a dip in the bib shorts.  LUSH!  Was very lucky as got on the 10 o clock coach - the minute I got on the heavens opened and it pissed it down.
> 
> Such a special ride - the joy of riding through the night with a couple of thousand other nutters just can't be beaten...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had an amazing one! Well done! And a swim in the sea at sunrise as well, bliss!! 

I had a great time until just before the village hall halfway point, when I developed an unpleasant nausea and puked a couple of times. Then after that I just couldn't shake the nausea! Got to Needham Market just before 5 then baled out and got train home from Ipswich (which was Kafka-esque what with two trains and a coach and lots of tired cyclists - it was actually a hoot though and I made a nice new friend! ) 

Despite that major disappointment, I did the dd with a lovely bunch of friends and really thought the atmosphere was special, it was an amazing experience, and such beautiful countryside, especially with the sunrise. Ahhh.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

It's weird, I'd done lots of training - plenty of 50 milers and a 100 miler so I felt beforehand that I'd be fine with the distance. I just didn't anticipate the nausea and of course that combined with no sleep made me struggle. Still, I managed 90 miles and can laugh about it now! I think I am going to stick to daytime rides from now on. I'm crap with no sleep!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 6, 2015)

Gosh I'm tired today - glad I'm 'working' from home. 

The coach home was pretty epic too - the traffic was horrific and it took 4 hours.  The lorry took longer so had to hang around for ages in Surrey Quays shopping centre car park for ages waiting for the bikes.

Nauseous cycling from Sible Hedingham to Needham Market sounds pretty grim....  fair play for making it that far!

Not tempted to try again next year then?


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Gosh I'm tired today - glad I'm 'working' from home.
> 
> The coach home was pretty epic too - the traffic was horrific and it took 4 hours.  The lorry took longer so had to hang around for ages in Surrey Quays shopping centre car park for ages waiting for the bikes.
> 
> ...



I trust you had a nice sleep on the coach though? 

As wonderful as I think the DD is, and I'm glad I experienced the bits I did, I'm just going to stick to daytime rides I think.! [emoji3]


----------



## braindancer (Jul 6, 2015)

Didn't sleep a wink on the coach!  I'm crap at sleeping in transit...

I think an afternoon nap could be in order today.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2015)

Cracked the climb this morning with the help of a moderate tail wind.  Three sixth places and an eighth on that bit, plus a fifth on one of the stupid short sprints earlier in the ride.  Now on 27/30 top ten places, just three short sprints left to collect, one needs a southerly tailwind or a GPS error (I've been a second off it four times), one I can probably get with a targeted effort, and another just needs a clear road.

Traffic lights were shite today mind, I had three go off that have never stopped me before.  I hope they haven't dicked with the sequences, that's a game changer.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 8, 2015)

A quick question about a dilemma. I have a much loved vintage (about 92 I think) rigid diamondback ascent ex. I use it for road and towpath riding but I'm getting to the point where it needs a really good overhaul and bits replacing. Am I chucking good money after bad? Would I be better off with a new bike or should I refurb this one? I do love the bike very much but it's getting harder to get bits...


----------



## IC3D (Jul 8, 2015)

Joined some Dynamo'ers as far as the Essex sign then cheered the rest on from outside the pub, took over an hour for most the ride to go past it was pretty impressive. One 50 mile training run didn't feel enough.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 8, 2015)

Ooh just found this thread! 
To add my tuppence on Dun Run - did it for first time - magical experience riding on quiet roads (fewer angry/aggressive drivers) through sunset and sunrise. Festival-like too - had a cuppa in a yurt at 4am!  I'd been apprehensive beforehand - thought I might nod off 'at the wheel'  (especially as been in early shifts) or struggle with seeing all the lights in the dark but it was fine - I guess the adrenalin keeps you up and the night is short (& slightly moonlit). 
We did it fairly speedily on road bikes - full of admiration for those on fixies, bromptons, tandems etc who must have taken ages longer!


----------



## han (Jul 8, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Not tempted to try again next year then?



Actually, a few days later, yes I am! After speaking to various people, I realise I did the food and drink all wrong. Huge tuna mayo sarnie made with jalapeño and cheddar focaccia 5 mins before the start is a huge no-no! [emoji23]


----------



## han (Jul 8, 2015)

Plus gulping tons of water with Nuun in. Little regular sips....


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 8, 2015)

Very hard to eat on the bike. I had terrible indigestion - I looked 4/5 months pregnant!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 8, 2015)

han said:


> Huge tuna mayo sarnie made with jalapeño and cheddar focaccia 5 mins before the start is a huge no-no! [emoji23]



Is it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> A quick question about a dilemma. I have a much loved vintage (about 92 I think) rigid diamondback ascent ex. I use it for road and towpath riding but I'm getting to the point where it needs a really good overhaul and bits replacing. Am I chucking good money after bad? Would I be better off with a new bike or should I refurb this one? I do love the bike very much but it's getting harder to get bits...



I've had a series of battered old bikes and never had much of a problem getting parts (even with some quite obscure ones), and steel will last for decades.  Is there anything particularly bespoke about the design or parts that make it hard to get bits?  I'd say keep it running.  Plus you can always get a new bike and keep it for pub runs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 8, 2015)

braindancer said:


> How did you get on Han?  Perfect night for it wasn't it....  I loved it - especially the last third through beautiful Suffolk - amazing sunrise and arrived at the beach in blazing sunshine at 7 am - straight into the sea for a dip in the bib shorts.  LUSH!  Was very lucky as got on the 10 o clock coach - the minute I got on the heavens opened and it pissed it down


It was great, for the first 100k I could see myself doing the double with a bit more training but the last 10 miles were hell, its the sleep deprivation more than anything.


----------



## han (Jul 8, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Is it?


According to some of my nerdy cycling mates, yes! Apparently plain, non fatty, slow release carbs a couple of hours before is the best. Plus quick release carbs hourly, and little sips of water. 

I've never eaten so much before a ride (except on the DD). And I've never got sick before on a ride. I just pigged out too much on food and water I think. 

This is good advice :

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/what-eat-cycling


----------



## han (Jul 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> the last 10 miles were hell, its the sleep deprivation more than anything.


Yes. That ride would be much  much easier in the day. A completely different ride of course.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 9, 2015)

han said:


> According to some of my nerdy cycling mates, yes! Apparently plain, non fatty, slow release carbs a couple of hours before is the best. Plus quick release carbs hourly, and little sips of water.
> 
> I've never eaten so much before a ride (except on the DD). And I've never got sick before on a ride. I just pigged out too much on food and water I think.
> 
> ...


The temperature at the start didn't help either, I drank way too much water. I would have eaten my food if I had remembered to bring it.


----------



## han (Jul 9, 2015)

Also I wonder if my mayo-tastic sarnie might have gone a bit off, in a black pannier for an hour in blazing heat.... 

What a wonderful occasion the DD is though. It's really special!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 9, 2015)

han said:


> Yes. That ride would be much  much easier in the day. A completely different ride of course.....



I think I'll do it in the day soon - although might finish in Southwold or Aldeburgh...  although I'd change parts of the route as there are nicer ways of getting to Great Dunmow than using the B184...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 9, 2015)

"Fill your pockets not your stomach" - I had lots of chewy bars etc but struggled to carry enough layers. Downside of it being so warm in the day- couldn't imagine how chilly it would get!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2015)

Almost had first traffic collision a few minutes ago, approaching a 4 way crossroads, oncoming car, jeep on the right stopped with queue behind it and a silver car following me for the last couple of minutes.

Its clear ahead and theres plenty of time, the jeep is stopped, I check behind to make sure its safe, I stick my arm out to turn right and its clear all the way... I hear a screech behind me as I turn right and have to swerve left as the silver car behind me chooses this moment to overtake.

Fucker.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 9, 2015)

Overtaking when you're signalling right is a proper cunt's trick. I've not had that one for a while.

Tonight I just had an oncoming taxi turn right in front of me (some loud swearing) and a dick on the main road who hooted his displeasure because I was in the middle lane for going straight on rather than hugging the left side of the left lane which peeled off in a few hundred metres. 'Get in Lane' applies to bikes too, dick.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 10, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I've had a series of battered old bikes and never had much of a problem getting parts (even with some quite obscure ones), and steel will last for decades.  Is there anything particularly bespoke about the design or parts that make it hard to get bits?  I'd say keep it running.  Plus you can always get a new bike and keep it for pub runs.


Example today, I go to the bike shop and ask for a 7 speed cassette they look at me like I'm an alien!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> Example today, I go to the bike shop and ask for a 7 speed cassette they look at me like I'm an alien!



I had the same look in Evans in Leeds on Monday when I asked if they had 27x 1 1/4 tyres in stock!
It appears if the LBS doesn't happen to have a few bits left in then it's down to an online search. Having that prob at the moment for suntour down tube shifters!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 10, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> Example today, I go to the bike shop and ask for a 7 speed cassette they look at me like I'm an alien!





Sprocket. said:


> I had the same look in Evans in Leeds on Monday when I asked if they had 27x 1 1/4 tyres in stock!
> It appears if the LBS doesn't happen to have a few bits left in then it's down to an online search.


Get a better LBS. We keep both of those things in stock. In fact, a choice of those things. And we even have a shop in Leeds

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg20-7-speed-cassette
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg50-7-speed-cassette
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/sram-pg730-7-speed-cassette

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/schwalbe-standard-puncture-resistant-tyre
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/nutrak-traditional-tyre
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/schwalbe-marathon-tyre

wouldn't count Evans as an LBS though, until very recently they were owned by this dude until he flogged the chain off for £100m.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 10, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Get a better LBS. We keep both of those things in stock. In fact, a choice of those things. And we even have a shop in Leeds
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg20-7-speed-cassette
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg50-7-speed-cassette
> ...


Yeah, gonna try another place tomorrow


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks weepiper, Evans was purely a quick look while Mrs S was having a job interview. My roadie mate Bill never had anytime for Evans from back in the eighties!
My LBS is usually pretty good but can be pricey on some bits for older machines.
I am seriously thinking of converting my 84 clubman to a fixie/single speed.
I am in Sheffield next week, might get time to pop into your Sheffield branch.
Shall I ask them to forward you any commission


----------



## weepiper (Jul 10, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks weepiper, Evans was purely a quick look while Mrs S was having a job interview. My roadie mate Bill never had anytime for Evans from back in the eighties!
> My LBS is usually pretty good but can be pricey on some bits for older machines.
> I am seriously thinking of converting my 84 clubman to a fixie/single speed.
> I am in Sheffield next week, might get time to pop into your Sheffield branch.
> Shall I ask them to forward you any commission


We're a proper workers' co-op so a sale in any branch benefits all the members


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyway was about to post just back from a 30k spin, took 90 minutes.
Lovely morning and glad to say I only got stopped at two lift bridges over the canals. Now for a choccy milk.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2015)

weepiper said:


> wouldn't count Evans as an LBS though, until very recently they were owned by this dude until he flogged the chain off for £100m.



If Evans is like most large retailers for other hobbies its only interested in stocking the latest and shiniest of kit rather than a broad range of items


----------



## weepiper (Jul 11, 2015)

Quick blatt round the woods this morning


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/5AQg2UEkxn/
100 miles to Hunstanton and back today.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2015)

60 miles and 6k feet today on new rainy day bike. Comfortable as hell and felt fast, but Strava revealed the truth.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 12, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> 60 miles and 6k feet today on new rainy day bike. Comfortable as hell and felt fast, but Strava revealed the truth.



Strava is Devil's work, sent to deflate our achievements.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 12, 2015)

Or egos!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Get a better LBS. We keep both of those things in stock. In fact, a choice of those things. And we even have a shop in Leeds
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg20-7-speed-cassette
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/shimano-hg50-7-speed-cassette
> ...



Well, kept going and found a great, friendly and helpful LBS in Carnforth which is close enough to me to be useful. The service I received from one bloke on his own was brilliant, they had two different ones in stock and chatted to me without making me feel like I was being upsold to or an idiot. I will be going here again - fuck the unfriendly place in town where they spoke to me as if I was a dick for having an old bike and was interupting their far more important business.  

http://www.dynostart.com/


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> fuck the unfriendly place in town where they spoke to me as if I was a dick for having an old bike and was interupting their far more important business.



If you're not in the full Lycra pumping up the street and feeling the burn while maxing the envelope you ain't coming in.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2015)

Neighbour has got a Classic Lifecycle electric bike http://www.electricbikeworld.co.uk/product/classic-electric-bikes/

where he works is selling them off for £300 down from £1200, they're a couple of years old - hardly been used (were rentals but nobody apparently was interested in renting them).

Am very tempted, am hoping the battery will be ok. Will mainly use it for giving the dog a good run up and down the valley. I wouldn't fancy taking her on busy roads cos she'll either be on a lead on roads (I've done that before with current bike and stopped when a car comes, has worked fine) or it's going to be (if I can find a suitable sidecar):


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2015)

I've just bought a Colnago C60 frame mainly because it's lugged.






I started building it up with Super Record EPS and the cable doesn't physically fit through the hole in the downtube. Am I really expected to take a file to it?

The Campag internal battery fixing system is way better than the Shimano Di2 bodge. They even provide a very nice threaded rod just for the purpose of inserting into the downtube.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2015)

I downloaded Strava and used it for the first time mountain biking today. Apparently I was 5356th out of 9632 riders on the hardest climb, or 314th out of 989 women. Disgustingly pleased with that tbh  and now thinking maybe I would cope with going out with some guys from work. Previously thought they would whup me but maybe not.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2015)

New cassette installed, along with new chain, all oiled and excited to go! Chain slip as bad as ever :angryface:

I'm guessing I'm going to have to change the front cogs as well. Got decent tension on the chain. Seems to be the only logical solution...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations for bike/chain cleaning products & chain lube? I used to use normal washing up liquid, white spirit and 3 in 1 oil, but I know in the past people have commented on things like washing liquid usually having salt in so not a good idea. Now I have a decent bike I want to take care of it a bit better than my old machines, what's good and what isn't?


----------



## contadino (Jul 18, 2015)

I use Lidl degreaser and Green Oil chain lube. Seems to do a good job.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for bike/chain cleaning products & chain lube? I used to use normal washing up liquid, white spirit and 3 in 1 oil, but I know in the past people have commented on things like washing liquid usually having salt in so not a good idea. Now I have a decent bike I want to take care of it a bit better than my old machines, what's good and what isn't?


Read from here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-cycling-chat-thread.331647/page-2#post-13686551


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2015)

Tried Strava out instead of MapMyRide, 25km ride around the forest today (have to do some stretches, back is killing me...) 

Overall, interface is a bit clunkier, prefer MapMy as its not as cluttered and to many bits everywhere, however its given me a lot more stats and information such as the grade of the hills, other peoples times, a lot more so I'll be switching to Strava.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 18, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for bike/chain cleaning products & chain lube? I used to use normal washing up liquid, white spirit and 3 in 1 oil, but I know in the past people have commented on things like washing liquid usually having salt in so not a good idea. Now I have a decent bike I want to take care of it a bit better than my old machines, what's good and what isn't?



On my Audax bikes* I'm fastidious about cleaning everything, so the chain & cassette (which I dismantle) get cleaned every couple of rides.

My favoured cleaning solution is a diesel/petrol mix (due to stupidly putting petrol in my diesel car a few years ago) which I have in a number of 5 litre fuel containers. I put the chain and sprockets in a container, add the solution and then agitate with a brush. Change the fluid and repeat. Gets everything as clean as new. I mean really clean!

As for lube it depends on the likely weather. I have lightweight lubricants if it's going to be dry and gunky ones for wet weather rides. But please don't make me traipse down to the garage to find out which brands/names.

* The Pashley Roadster does not have to suffer this cleaning regime. It has a full chain case and after 4,000 miles the chain's still shiny silver


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2015)

Cycled to Westerham and back today. I know it's not far for the cycle mad people, but i'm knackered. i wasn't sure i'd make it home. Gonna try to do this as many days as possible over the hols.


----------



## han (Jul 23, 2015)

Where's that? Sounds like somewhere in Game of Thrones. Did you see any dragons?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2015)

han said:


> Where's that? Sounds like somewhere in Game of Thrones. Did you see any dragons?


North Downs. It's really only the first town that feels like it's outside London if you cycle out of it via Crystal Palace/Bromley/West Wickham. Fucking ell, Bromley goes on forever. It's huge.
ETA: despite the fields and the rolling hills, I think it's still London cos the 246 bus goes there. Still, I think it's the best way to get out of London on a bike if you live in SE.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> North Downs. It's really only the first town that feels like it's outside London if you cycle out of it via Crystal Palace/Bromley/West Wickham. Fucking ell, Bromley goes on forever. It's huge.



Used to drive out there with my Mum for lunch; very posh, very nice.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 23, 2015)

Gah, bike's in the shop againnnnnnnn, bottom bracket's gone this time.


----------



## golightly (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got back from a cycle ride from Horsham to the New Forest yesterday. I went via the Downs Link, and South Downs Way to Littlehampton and then on to Southampton to stay over night with the other half. I then went off for a pootle round the New Forest the next day. The Downs Link is great for long distance off-road cycling as it follows an old railway track. The South Downs Way was lovely but bloody hard work. Littlehampton to Southampton was so dull. I should have just got the train and missed that bit out. The New Forest was lots of fun though; really worth the effort to get there.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 24, 2015)

This thread seemed appropriate as any… cycle racing in Bev this evening


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 26, 2015)

Did my first ton since 2013 yesterday (after stomach surgery last year), nice run through the Dales apart from Park Rash which is a bastard. On the top steep part I unclipped as I felt I was stopping, lost momentum in the process, but clipped back in with my left foot accidentally and then toppled over sideways into the verge. No harm other than to my dignity, haven't done the falling over sideways thing with cleats ever before.

I had a few problems on the ride with sudden steep inclines (including the bottom of Park Rash which is about 1:4) partly because I'm riding with standard rather than compact rings on the front and something like a 25 or 27 on the back, not really a climbing set up! But I think the main thing is I've not ridden my new bike in such conditions before and haven't got used to changing down ten gears quickly, on my old bikes you could go from a high gear to the lowest in one flick of a lever, which allowed me to usually deal with sharp inclines by taking a run up and getting a few rotations in a high gear before slamming it into an easy gear, with my new bike it's many clicks so you have to start changing much earlier (and there isn't an easy gear!). If you don't start planning earlier you never recover it in time, I had to walk a couple!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 26, 2015)

Cycled from home in Walthamstow to Coventry yesterday to visit the inlaws... unrelenting head wind the whole way which made it tough going.  I've never been as pleased to arrive in Cov...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 26, 2015)

Ah yes. I had my first unclipped on the wrong side topple for a while yesterday. Right in front of my cycle club buds. Who then had to disentangle me from the bike. Ahem.
(Edited for auto-incorrect)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Ah yes. I had my first unclipped on the wrong side topple for a whole yesterday. Right in front of my cycle club buds. Who them had to disentangle me from the bike. Ahem.



You are now a member of an elite club of thousands!
A least you escaped unscathed apart from the embarrassment.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, doing that was one of the worst injuries I've had cycling (touch wood), gashed all my leg falling over, blood everywhere!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2015)

I got the hook of the handlebars under my ribs and could not breathe correctly for a week!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 26, 2015)

Ouuuuch!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2015)

Doesn't stop us though does it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2015)

I had some Look pedals that came in a bag of spares with my 'new' bike, how are they for clicking in and out of? I'm thinking of getting some proper road shoes. I've got standard SPDs cleats at the moment which can be a bit difficult at times.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone fed up with cars blocking bike lanes? Sort it!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you reckon he could manage this one?






(this is a contraflow lane too, the pricks).


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2015)

Three weeks today I am supposed ride to Portsmouth and catch a ferry


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 1, 2015)

My bike is doing  my head in. I went to buy a chin ring nut remover tool and some new chainrings and no tool nor any chainrings. Apparently it's the done thing to buy a new chainset these days. I can't find anything for a 7 speed (21spd) set up that doesn't look like it belongs on a budget bike from halfords. Honestly... All I want is some new chainrings :-(


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2015)

Did Ride London today. Averaged 18.9mph over 111 miles which I'm pleased with. Lots of hold ups due to crashes. Carnage out there! That's what you get when you unleash 25k cyclists of varying degrees of group riding experience, I suppose.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Did Ride London today. Averaged 18.9mph over 111 miles which I'm pleased with. Lots of hold ups due to crashes. Carnage out there! That's what you get when you unleash 25k cyclists of varying degrees of group riding experience, I suppose.



Did you get stuck on Leith hill?
I was there for an hour as someone had a heart attack. Put me off chasing a time so I took it easy after that.
Lots of ropey bike handling skills on show.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Did Ride London today. Averaged 18.9mph over 111 miles which I'm pleased with. Lots of hold ups due to crashes. Carnage out there! That's what you get when you unleash 25k cyclists of varying degrees of group riding experience, I suppose.



I can hardly imagine how crowded the roads must have been.

In 2 weeks time I'll be riding PBP where there will "only" be about 6,500 riders, and at 750 miles, we have a bit more road to fill then you guys did. But I've still witnessed plenty of near misses. Given the Pashley only has drum brakes I tend to keep plenty of distance between me and anyone in front!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 3, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Did you get stuck on Leith hill?
> I was there for an hour as someone had a heart attack. Put me off chasing a time so I took it easy after that.
> Lots of ropey bike handling skills on show.



Yeah. Lovely climb after an hour of cramp setting in!

I did the same. Was cycling with club mates at silly speeds to that point. After that it was too messy to keep up with them and got cut off. No bad thing, don't think my legs would have held out at their pace. 

And, yeah, terrible bike handling. Cornering was a particular challenge with people failing to hold their line every time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 3, 2015)

I heard the heart attack thing too, but apparently it was actually a bad crash.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Did Ride London today. Averaged 18.9mph over 111 miles which I'm pleased with. Lots of hold ups due to crashes. Carnage out there! That's what you get when you unleash 25k cyclists of varying degrees of group riding experience, I suppose.



I entered the ballot again this year but no joy - sounds like perhaps that was no bad thing as I'm not keen on cycling in a crowd.  Good work though - pretty bloody quick!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I heard the heart attack thing too, but apparently it was actually a bad crash.



Ah, no, it was a heart attack. 55yr old man collapsed and died. How sad. RIP.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I heard the heart attack thing too, but apparently it was actually a bad crash.



It was on the start of the ascent and I think it was a heart attack. I was stopped by marshalls quite near to the ambulance and the crew were doing CPR, but they gave up in the end as the poor bloke was dead.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ing-prudential-ridelondon-100-sportive-185677


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, no, it was a heart attack. 55yr old man collapsed and died. How sad. RIP.



That is sad.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 3, 2015)

I spotted the riders crossing over the top of Farringdon as I was riding south early in the morning, we had a few club members down for it but I guess the chance of spotting them would have been slim.  The crowds for the main race were pretty poor compared to the Tour de Yorkshire, even though the sun was out!  18.9mph sounds really good ChrisFilter 

I also noticed that the local BBC news bulletin spent about two-thirds of their coverage interviewing frustrated drivers complaining about traffic jams, because it suits their tedious 'War on the Roads' narrative.  Could you imagine them doing the same with the Marathon, or Pride, or the carnival or the Lord Mayor's parade? Twats.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 3, 2015)

I got a load of abuse from one taxi driver for no reason other than I was taking part. Wound down the window and laid into me "Do you know how much trouble you c*nts are causing?"


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I got a load of abuse from one taxi driver for no reason other than I was taking part. Wound down the window and laid into me "Do you know how much trouble you c*nts are causing?"



It is a shame you didn't get his plate number and pop it on Twitter and Facebook. People are too busy and up their own arses to allow anyone else to have a day's enjoyment.
As Dogsauce says would the same folk be moaning if it was the queen, Lord Mayor or something they enjoyed doing that caused a few minutes delay in another person's day. I know from some of the arseholes I work with how much anti cyclist venom there is. 
A plague on their houses!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 3, 2015)

I did the Ride London too (5 hours tide time). Agree some dodgy riding - but also from people who prob consider themselves expert. Shouting 'on your right!' When there's no gap and they want you to move- except there's no room on the left... You're trying to overtake too... They don't see why they should have to slow down like you did!

V sad about the death. Someone from my club had a nasty crash resulting in fractured cheekbone and a couple of others hit a stray water bottle(saw LOADS of them) in the first 10k and managed to get around despite the pain... 
Actually getting home was worse. Marshals not getting people across roads often enough and then Brixton Splash to contend with/ drunks and broken glass everywhere (& more closed roads!). 

Feel wrecked today- thought cycling was healthy?!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I got a load of abuse from one taxi driver for no reason other than I was taking part. Wound down the window and laid into me "Do you know how much trouble you c*nts are causing?"



I sort of sympathise a little because it's over a whole weekend. Could they have the 100, Classic and FreeCycle over one day?

It's a great Olympic legacy though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah, I must admit that I'm surprised it was ever given leave to proceed. The disruption is enormous.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm curious about something, what is the point of those 'optional' dotted-line bike lanes on roads? You know, the ones everyone just parks in? Surely it's much more dangerous to have cyclists being forced to swerve out into the middle of the carriageway (and to get clear of the door zone of cars parked in a narrow bike lane that's where you need to be) than to not even have a cycle lane at all. If a motorist coming up behind you misjudges your speed, or just doesn't bother to notice you exist, you can easily get squished when pulling out to get around a parked car.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2015)

I think they're very useful for demarcating the area of the road you shouldn't ride in.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I think they're very useful for demarcating the area of the road you shouldn't ride in.



Our local council spent millions marking out the door zone in red paint so we knew not to ride there:


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2015)

I posted earlier about my aging bike and I tried to get it fixed today. I went to three lbs including two with the classic old fella in overalls who'll do a simple job for nowt and give you straight advice etc and one fancy place where they sell swanky stuff and drink energy shakes whilst using track pumps energetically. 

All of them said the same thing, that I need a new front chainset and thus a new bottom bracket (as you simply can't buy one compatable) - They all quoted me a similar amount and all said basically- 'you could always look at something new, it would be a big upgrade on what you have, for not much more than the work your bike needs' 

I COULD probably keep this bike on the road but it's getting hard to get parts and expensive so I think it's time to retire it for now and keep it for a little project and to hone my skills putting something together on a frame that's not my main bike. 

So - given I ride 95% of time on the road and 5% on towpath/decent tracks I think a hybrid is what I want. I was intending to kit out the old beloved bike with panniers and mudguards and from what I see a lot of hybrids you can put a chunkier tyre on for slightly more gnarly road. I used to go over hill and dale, but realistically I haven't for a long, long time so I think a mtb would be a waste of money and more to the point energy but a straight out road bike will be a bit flimsy for my occaisional forays on an old railway or something. 

I fell in love with the Trek 7.3 on sight but if anyone has any recommendations baced on experiences experiences with a sub £500ish hybrid I'd be delighted! 

Sorry, long post, just thinking out loud really.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm curious about something, what is the point of those 'optional' dotted-line bike lanes on roads? You know, the ones everyone just parks in? Surely it's much more dangerous to have cyclists being forced to swerve out into the middle of the carriageway (and to get clear of the door zone of cars parked in a narrow bike lane that's where you need to be) than to not even have a cycle lane at all. If a motorist coming up behind you misjudges your speed, or just doesn't bother to notice you exist, you can easily get squished when pulling out to get around a parked car.



These are great examples of cycle infrastructure brought to you by the people who brought you bus lanes, and haven't been on a bike since they were a kid. They work well in the same circumstance that bus lanes do - when there's a traffic jam, they provide a clear space to filter in, as long as no-one is parked in them of course. They are the people that we need to get out of the highway departments of councils cos they have no idea and don't care.

They can be used well, like this:


>



Where there's a fairly quiet residential road, and you only have one lane for cars and drivers pass each other using the cycle lanes. Still get parked in obviously, so no idea how well it works in reality, or whether it'd be better than two shared lanes, but they are pretty common in the netherlands.

Otherwise they are shit, legitimise close passes and put you in danger too often.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2015)

There was a painted non-mandatory lane on the main road near my house that I use on my commute most days, a little narrow but does work well for filtering (although buses sometimes drift into it which can be dangerous) and does give you a little space which is generally respected (there's no parking). This week they've just been down and scrubbed the dotted line out because they're building a new bi-directional track on the other side of the road. The new track won't be ready for six months, and the couple of days this week I've ridden this road I've had numerous close passes. It was shit, but I miss it now it's gone. I haven't ridden it at rush hour, but I imagine there will now be no way through. Idiots.


----------



## Kesher (Aug 8, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> I posted earlier about my aging bike and I tried to get it fixed today. I went to three lbs including two with the classic old fella in overalls who'll do a simple job for nowt and give you straight advice etc and one fancy place where they sell swanky stuff and drink energy shakes whilst using track pumps energetically.
> 
> All of them said the same thing, that I need a new front chainset and thus a new bottom bracket (as you simply can't buy one compatable) - They all quoted me a similar amount and all said basically- 'you could always look at something new, it would be a big upgrade on what you have, for not much more than the work your bike needs'
> 
> ...




Pinnacle Lithium Four is a good one. There are five bikes in this range: the first three are well within your budget. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/lithium-four-2015-hybrid-bike-ec071282#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2015)

For a budget sub-£500 bike I'd look at Decathlon.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2015)

I did my first ever competitive event on Thursday evening, a hill climb near Keighley organised by a local club there. A 277m climb over 4.7km

https://www.strava.com/segments/4938717?filter=overall

Nothing insanely steep (I think about 1:8 on the worst bits) but a real drag in places, especially once you reach the moor at the top and the tank is empty. Tenth place (out of 15) with 14:55 as my official time (Strava times are a bit different, although I forgot to start my Strava until two thirds up!). A guy from my club won it with an official time of 11:59, but he'd built himself a 'Frankenbike' to do it, with cut down handlebars, a single small cog on the front and nothing he didn't need on the frame (I suggested doing away with the back brake next year!). Think he got it down to 6.5kg.

Of course, because I didn't Strava it properly (and because it's been nominated as the club's 'segment of the week' for members to compete on) I went back for another go the next day and chipped another 20 seconds off my time. My knees hate me.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> For a budget sub-£500 bike I'd look at Decathlon.





Kesher said:


> Pinnacle Lithium Four is a good one. There are five bikes in this range: the first three are well within your budget.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/lithium-four-2015-hybrid-bike-ec071282#BVRRWidgetID


Thanks for the replies. I've got a specialised sirrus sport in for a test ride later this week. If I don't like it I might well have a look at the pinnacle 3 though the top cog being 44 puts me off a little bit its really nice looking. and another bike shop offered a really good deal on a trek 7.3. I think the sirrus fits what I'm after really, bit tougher than a plain road bike but fast and light and pretty low maintenance. I noticed everything feels weird to sit on but guess that's inevitable after riding the same bike for 20+ years.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 9, 2015)

Yesterday was supposed to be the last shake-down ride before PBP (replacement bell fitted on Friday you see) but on some of the climbs in Herefordshire first gear started to skip pretty badly 

Not wishing to take any chances I'm going to try to get a new hub gear fitted by Wednesday.

Thursday morning I set off for Paris


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 9, 2015)

Bon chance!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2015)

Christ I hate road cycling, drivers are fucking arseholes.

Short ride to doctors, had one guy try and overtake as we got to crest of a hill, neatly hit another car head on and he was about a foot away from me.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 10, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Christ I hate road cycling, drivers are fucking arseholes.
> 
> Short ride to doctors, had one guy try and overtake as we got to crest of a hill, neatly hit another car head on and he was about a foot away from me.



I have always rode defensively, but I cannot work out why all of a sudden cyclists seem to be targets for some drivers. Last week I was so close to being flattened I have not been out again yet. Three cars all within twenty minutes had me having to slam on and dismount, the third coming toward me on my side of the road. Very close and I did not even blip on his radar. It's over a year since my last close shave.
Is there a run cyclists off the road campaign running on Twitter or Facebook we don't know about?

The cars btw were two BMWs and an Audi, are they just popular or is it their owners on a mission?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 10, 2015)

Glad you are okay anyway.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 10, 2015)

BMW drivers are awful


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2015)

Its certainly made me think a bit, and I've come to the conclusion that theres a reason that a majority of cyclists seem to be Lycra-clad srs bsns types, it takes dedication and nerves to actually go any serious distance on the bloody things.

I feel like I'm driving a tractor or a caravan, only instead of impotently fuming the drivers can happily knock me off and tootle on their way, because god forgive they should be 5 minutes late to pickup the groceries 

[/rant]


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> I have always rode defensively, but I cannot work out why all of a sudden cyclists seem to be targets for some drivers. Last week I was so close to being flattened I have not been out again yet. Three cars all within twenty minutes had me having to slam on and dismount, the third coming toward me on my side of the road. Very close and I did not even blip on his radar. It's over a year since my last close shave.
> Is there a run cyclists off the road campaign running on Twitter or Facebook we don't know about?
> 
> The cars btw were two BMWs and an Audi, are they just popular or is it their owners on a mission?



BMWs and Audis both seem to be popular with wankers. Not to say all BMW / Audi drivers are wankers by any means, but wankers certainly seem attracted to these two marques more than any other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2015)

I get Audis mixed up with Saabs but BMW's the one with the round checkered logo isn't it? Favoured by minicab drivers?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 10, 2015)

I spent two hours fitting mudguards and pannier racks today, and they're still not quite right.

Fettling obviously isn't my thing, so next time I think I'll just take my bike to see weepiper or comrades.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I get Audis mixed up with Saabs but BMW's the one with the round checkered logo isn't it? Favoured by minicab drivers?


Yes, circle cut in quarters, 2 blue, 2 white. Audi is 4 interlocking circles. Saab I think is the word Saab with the As interlocking or something.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 10, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Yes, circle cut in quarters, 2 blue, 2 white. Audi is 4 interlocking circles. Saab I think is the word Saab with the As interlocking or something.



I have also noticed that in the main the indicators never work either.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 11, 2015)

There's some nice ex-pro bikes for sale on the Canyon website. I'm very taken with Castroviejo's Aeroad. Its coffee shop cred is massive as Canyon have never made a Movistar replica so if you have this it's the real fucking deal.






E2A: Put your money away. It turns out they did do a Movistar replica Ultimate in 2015. Must be the Quintana effect.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2015)

Have loaded up the panniers ready for the ride to Paris.






Dear god it's got its own gravitational field....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 11, 2015)

Canyon bikes are nice, unlike this:


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Canyon bikes are nice, unlike this:


So much to disapprove of on that bike I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2015)

Say something nice about my bike Weeps


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Say something nice about my bike Weeps


It'll be really easy to pop a wheelie


----------



## The Boy (Aug 11, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Say something nice about my bike Weeps


I'm not weepiper , but I showed your bike to my other half and she said "ooooh, that's a nice bike"


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2015)

weepiper said:


> It'll be really easy to pop a wheelie



hmmm.... you underestimate the weight of the driver flobbled over the handlebars to counteract any wheelie things.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2015)

I got high on the way home (well... sort of on the way) from work yesterday


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I'm not weepiper , but I showed your bike to my other half and she said "ooooh, that's a nice bike"



Your other half is clearly a lady of distinction, intelligence, taste, and wisdom


----------



## The Boy (Aug 11, 2015)

a_chap said:


> Your other half is clearly a lady of distinction, intelligence, taste, and wisdom


She certainly thinks so


----------



## weepiper (Aug 15, 2015)

Been out for a proper ride today. 21 miles, about two thirds of that off-road, 1903 feet of climbing. Ouch.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 16, 2015)

Bike is booked in for a service tomorrow in anticipation of return to school next week.  Am now going to spend the next few months picking a new bike and hopefully have enough together to splash out come January.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Possible dumb question:  My shiny 'new' bike has a campag veloce chainset.  Can I use any ten-speed campag cassette with this (e.g. record, super record, centaur)?  Currently running a 12-23 but I'd like to swap to a 11-25. (I'm aware if I wanted to get something with a bigger lower gear I might need to change to a long drop rear mech, but a 25 will be fine).  There's a few (lightly) used Record 11-25s on ebay which would suit me better than a brand new one, since I might be able to get away without replacing the chain/front rings that way.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Possible dumb question:  My shiny 'new' bike has a campag veloce chainset.  Can I use any ten-speed campag cassette with this (e.g. record, super record, centaur)?  Currently running a 12-23 but I'd like to swap to a 11-25. (I'm aware if I wanted to get something with a bigger lower gear I might need to change to a long drop rear mech, but a 25 will be fine).  There's a few (lightly) used Record 11-25s on ebay which would suit me better than a brand new one, since I might be able to get away without replacing the chain/front rings that way.


My Campag knowledge is patchy but I don't see why not. I'd be very very wary of buying used cassettes though, ten speed is a pretty narrow chain and it doesn't like being mixed and matched, you will very probably get issues with slipping/crunching/crappy shifting. Edit, also bear in mind there are like ten different lockring sizes with Campag cassettes and various vintages of freehub body, not like Shimano which uses one single standard size, it's a minefield.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 17, 2015)

first day riding for what seems like forever (injuries/holidays).

Also gave me a chance to take my new baby for a spin. Way too fragile for the commute (especially the increased danger factor of checking my reflection out whenever I can ) but what price vanity? 


(Still, I think it's pretty )


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 17, 2015)

Is that a bottle of washing up liquid?!

Re Campag. Not my area of expertise but would have thought the chain and cassette have to age together to be compatible?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 18, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> first day riding for what seems like forever (injuries/holidays).
> 
> Also gave me a chance to take my new baby for a spin. Way too fragile for the commute (especially the increased danger factor of checking my reflection out whenever I can ) but what price vanity?
> 
> ...


Jealous.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 18, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Possible dumb question:  My shiny 'new' bike has a campag veloce chainset.  Can I use any ten-speed campag cassette with this (e.g. record, super record, centaur)?  Currently running a 12-23 but I'd like to swap to a 11-25. (I'm aware if I wanted to get something with a bigger lower gear I might need to change to a long drop rear mech, but a 25 will be fine).  There's a few (lightly) used Record 11-25s on ebay which would suit me better than a brand new one, since I might be able to get away without replacing the chain/front rings that way.



You can, but for Campag cassettes with an 11t sprocket the lockring is slightly different. So you need to make sure your new cassette comes with the lockring because not all Campag ones do.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2015)

Did another hill climb event tonight, Norwood Edge, one of the top 100 climbs. 7:20, which I was a bit disappointed with. Quite a few riders out for this one, the fastest were getting up it in around 5:30.

Managed a massive bit of fuckwittery in that I left some fairly essential things in the sign-on car at the bottom of the hill (bike lights, house keys, phone case). After riding up and hanging around at the top I rode down to collect them before heading home, except that I discovered the car had driven back up to the top, so had to go back up (with added panic) and thankfully they were still in the top layby, otherwise I'd have had to ride 20 miles home in the dark without lights to a house I'd have been unable to get in to. It hurt more the second time!


----------



## a_chap (Aug 24, 2015)

If we're posting rides then here's Saturday's ride. I started at Portsmouth but only started the tracker at my first "comfort break".

https://www.runtastic.com/en/users/sir-wobbly/sport-sessions/1006571477


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2015)

I've just got this. Chain whips are dead to me.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 28, 2015)

Morning fellow velophiles.
I am looking for advice and opinion on my next N+1.
I have read reviews and looked at all aspects of the new steed and have come to a choice between  a Giant Defy 4 compact or a Scott Speedster 50. 
Any views or experience of either model will be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 28, 2015)

Can really recommend the Giant Defy, it's a great bike.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Morning fellow velophiles.
> I am looking for advice and opinion on my next N+1.
> I have read reviews and looked at all aspects of the new steed and have come to a choice between  a Giant Defy 4 compact or a Scott Speedster 50.
> Any views or experience of either model will be gratefully appreciated.





sleaterkinney said:


> Can really recommend the Giant Defy, it's a great bike.


Defy all the way. If you can stretch to £589 then we're selling the Defy 2 in our sale at the moment which is a steal - Tiagra 10 speed, RRP was £749. Only a couple of sizes left though.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/giant-defy-2-15


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 28, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Defy all the way. If you can stretch to £589 then we're selling the Defy 2 in our sale at the moment which is a steal - Tiagra 10 speed, RRP was £749. Only a couple of sizes left though.
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/giant-defy-2-15



Thanks for the heads up, sadly my size not in but am now inspired to look at going for a higher spec Defy.
Will let you know.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 29, 2015)

Someone in my bike club is selling their Giant Defy 1 for £450. Size large. South London area...


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 29, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Someone in my bike club is selling their Giant Defy 1 for £450. Size large. South London area...


Thanks for this but sadly I am a bit too short for a large/medium!
Appreciated though.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 30, 2015)

Re-rode the Dunwich Dynamo route yesterday with a couple of chums - was odd to arrive in Dunwich to an empty beach not covered in cyclists....  was nice not to have get straight into a queue to sort out bus tickets though.  Cracking day on the bike and the weather was pretty decent too ....


----------



## han (Aug 30, 2015)

Brilliant! 
I've been thinking of doing that, during the day, too....


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 31, 2015)

How was the traffic by day?


----------



## braindancer (Aug 31, 2015)

A few stretches with a bit of traffic - most notably the short A-road section into Sudbury - but the second half through Suffolk was pretty much as quiet as it is by night.  We took a different route to Moreton - out through Theydon Bois, Toots Hill and Bobbingworth to avoid schlepping up the Epping Road as there's no pleasure in that by day....


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 31, 2015)

Did the first half decent distance on my new bike and had a great time. It's not so much while I'm riding it feels good but I'm lacking the usual shoulder and back pain when I finish which is a revelation.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2015)

braindancer said:


> A few stretches with a bit of traffic - most notably the short A-road section into Sudbury - but the second half through Suffolk was pretty much as quiet as it is by night.  We took a different route to Moreton - out through Theydon Bois, Toots Hill and Bobbingworth to avoid schlepping up the Epping Road as there's no pleasure in that by day....



Its a brave cyclist who risks Epping New Road


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 5, 2015)

SRAM Red eTap. I want to try it, but don't necessarily want to buy it.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 6, 2015)

In other news, Sturmey Archer have upgraded the 5 speed hub gear - the one I keep breaking in the Pashley - to make it a little more robust.

The new model is *half a kilo* heavier than the old one...


----------



## braindancer (Sep 13, 2015)

Yesterday I learned that 70 miles in cornwall is very different to 70 miles in essex / herts / kent where I do most of my riding.... the hills are relentless! bloody lovely though....


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 18, 2015)

I did the length of Cornwall two years ago on one of the hottest days of the year (something like 28 degrees, enough to make my phone shut down several times which buggered up the Strava a bit). After suffering the Sustrans National Cycle Route for a couple of hours and a few near misses on the twisting secondary roads they'd selected (in particular places where you went from the open into dense trees on winding hills) I gave up and took the A30 dual carriageway, much easier and safer. I think I lost about 5kg that week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm working up in Keswick this week and next week, so naturally put the bike in the van. Discovered last night the impossibility of getting up Honiston Pass (East to west) with a 39/23 ratio, though I made about 80% of the steep bit. It also started raining as I got up the top and my back end had a little slide on the wet surface as I started my way down the same way, involving a low-speed collision with a dry stone wall before it even started to get steep. Not wishing to die, I had to walk down,  20 minutes trudging down a slippery 1:5 in cleated shoes is one of the most joyless experiences I've had, I even considered doing it barefoot. Fuck the weather.


----------



## contadino (Sep 21, 2015)

The biggest ring ring on my 6-speed cassette is 24 and I nearly did myself an injury trying to get up the hill by Vindolanda last weekend.  It got me thinking about maybe fitting one of those MegaRange jobbies.

Although coming down the other side towards Fourstones in the rain with my old 80's Weinmann 605's made me prioritise new brakes over a lower gear.

Love the bike to bits but it's a bit of a death trap.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 22, 2015)

contadino said:


> The biggest ring ring on my 6-speed cassette is 24 and I nearly did myself an injury trying to get up the hill by Vindolanda last weekend.  It got me thinking about maybe fitting one of those MegaRange jobbies.



Yeah I definitely need to replace my rear cassette too - my largest is 25 and I have to use it A LOT.  On major hills I'm buggered...


----------



## contadino (Sep 22, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Yeah I definitely need to replace my rear cassette too - my largest is 25 and I have to use it A LOT.  On major hills I'm buggered...



I did a bit of reading on the MegaRange things last night and it looks like I may have to swap out my Suntour Cyclone rear mech in order to deal with the bigger cogs.  The alternative is maybe to put a compact triple on the front, but that would mean ditching the amazing machined chainring that I have.  So I'm sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place.

It's not urgent though.  For about 80 miles in any direction from home it's all flat or rolling hills rather than serious hills and the original setup is just about spot on.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 22, 2015)

You can always walk! Just get clear covers!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2015)

I've just stumbled on this article about the bus stop bypass in Whitechapel. I can't believe it's really like that, it's unbelievable.
My average speed when communting by bike was about 25 MPH. Doing that down a narrow cycle lane with no where to go should a 
ped step into it 
Whitechapel High Street cycle superhighway bus stop bypass is a mess


----------



## Pgd (Sep 24, 2015)

From the article:




			
				Vincent Stops said:
			
		

> These so-called bus stop bypasses are designed to facilitate high speed cycling with cycle priority, so that cyclists *do not need to slow down* or need to overtake a bus which has paused to pick up passengers.



I'm not sure that's correct -- they are designed to facilitate _safe_ (not _high speed_) movement of cyclists along busy bus routes, instead of having to continually dart into other traffic lanes to overtake.  It's not designed for 25mph.  If the road is flowing freely and you're confident enough, I guess you'd continue to stick to the road, like plurker and others are already doing at the Oval junction.  Without meaning to judge either your good self or the infra, it's simply not made for you... time will tell if it's made for anyone else!  

Personally I'm willing to accept that although I'll continue to maintain a high average speed out in Zones 3+, in Zones 1 and 2 newer cycling infra may mean I'll need to slow down.  If it gets people out of their cars and onto their bikes, IMO it'll have been worth it.

ETA:  Having said all that, I fully agree with the criticism that too much space has been taken from the footway and not enough from the highway in this instance.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Defy all the way. If you can stretch to £589 then we're selling the Defy 2 in our sale at the moment which is a steal - Tiagra 10 speed, RRP was £749. Only a couple of sizes left though.
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/giant-defy-2-15



Well I ended up with a Defy 4 arrived earlier, just setting it up. 
Thanks for the input but a Defy 2 in my size not available, saved s bit on the Defy 4 from the LBS.
Could have saved a bit more with the big discounters but unlike the local owner do not greet me when out on rides.
Will update when I have given it a whirl, but am leaving in a while for the dreaded night shift.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 24, 2015)

Pgd said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's correct -- they are designed to facilitate _safe_ (not _high speed_) movement of cyclists along busy bus routes,



I think this is the problem, its going to take a lot of time for some cyclists to get their head around the fact that speed is not as important as ensuring safety, and calling it a cycle superhighway doesn't help as it implies its there solely for the benefit of cyclists and the equivalent of a motorway for them.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 24, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Could have saved a bit more with the big discounters but unlike the local owner do not greet me when out on rides.


Good choice  the owners of Chain Reaction, Evans etc are capitalist bastard millionaires anyway so it's far better to know your few hundred quid is going into feeding a local guy's kids than lining their pockets.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't resist posting a pic of my new bike.  They don't make bikes big enough to fit me so I got measured up and had this one built.  It's built for touring.  As I was taking the plunge on getting a custom frame, and it's been ten years since my last new bike, I didn't compromise on any of the components.  I'll have the stem cut down when I'm fully happy with the riding position.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 24, 2015)

Fucking SMASHED my shin with the pedal earlier after a too close pass and wobble. Already bruised (I normally dont) and an L shaped chunk out my shin. Owwwww. Fuxk you blue Peugeot owner.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 24, 2015)

Crikey fredfelt you must be about 6' 8"! Bike looks a smasher.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 25, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Crikey fredfelt you must be about 6' 8"! Bike looks a smasher.



Good guess - I'm nearly 6'8".  I'm liking the hub gears.  

My plan is to convert another bike to a single speed and use it for commuting / winter while keeping my new one for the spring.  However my old bike hasn't come out of the shed since my new one arrived!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 25, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice bike.  Though i reckon i could sit on the top bar and kust about be at the right height to reach the pedals.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 25, 2015)

Love the colour. Is frame trad steel?

I had a horrible milimetres to spare encounter with an oncoming white van driver who couldn't wait the extra second for me to reach passing spot and instead decided to risk my life to teach me a lesson or make the green light or something.  Fuckwit.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 25, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Love the colour. Is frame trad steel?
> 
> I had a horrible milimetres to spare encounter with an oncoming white van driver who couldn't wait the extra second for me to reach passing spot and instead decided to risk my life to teach me a lesson or make the green light or something.  Fuckwit.



Yup.  It's Reynolds 853.  I think steel frames are the only practicable option for custom builds.

Thanks for your comments about the colour - it's the same shade as the OS Explorer maps.  There's an orange coloured head set on it as well - selecting it based on colour gave me an excuse to get a bit of bling from Chris King.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2015)

Just back from the first spin on the Defy 4, only a quick thirty mins to get used to the gears and set up.
I'm impressed, this is the first new bike I have bought for fifteen years, they have come on a bit I have just found. Handled well, even dodging artics on the back lanes.
Got to get some mileage in now,
you never lose that innocent joy of riding a new bike for the first time, for a moment I was twelve again setting off on my first proper bike. Sheer joy!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 26, 2015)

Couple snaps from my ride today







Embarrassingly given that I'm a mechanic  my stem clamp started loosening off with about six miles to go when I was still in the middle of fucking nowhere, and I had somehow forgotten to put the fucking allen keys in my bag  so I had to get off and walk almost the full six miles home as most of it was gnarly hardcore climb/descent. Once I got down off the steep bits I managed to ride some of it with just the back brake and my right hand on the stem clamp holding the bars still, but still. That was a lot of walking


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2015)

Liked for the snaps, weepiper not the journey home!
Still it's all better than being stuck indoors eh?


----------



## plurker (Sep 27, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Liked for the snaps, weepiper not the journey home!
> Still it's all better than being stuck indoors eh?


This!

Spent 2 hours yesterday cleaning up cassette and chain, putting new bar tape on and generally giving the Peugeot some much-needed love.  Sadly I've lost a pedal end cap in the past week or so - chances of finding a replacement on a 40+ year old bike is slim, they are these if anyone knows?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2015)

I think that's what is known as 'a hen's tooth' plurker 

Much better ride today, remembered the allen keys  although I'm a bit suspicious about my carbon bars after yesterday, they didn't loosen off again but they just felt... weird, not sure there isn't a crack developing, so I've ordered a new alloy bar.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2015)

We are having much nicer autumn weather than we had most of the summer.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 29, 2015)

Sarah Storey interview. Pls click to show beeb you care about cycling! BBC Sport - Dame Sarah Storey on why Podium Ambition are going pro


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2015)

Wish I'd stopped to take a photo or two on Sunday's ride. Sublime Cotswold lanes and a gorgeous sunny autumn day.

You'd think I'd find at least some moments in 125 miles to take a fucking photo. But did I?

Lazy fucker, me.


----------



## dogDBC (Sep 30, 2015)

I like this thread. I'll take the plunge and post some photos of my local scene here in Thailand.





















































My workbench.  Proper northerner, me.






Er, this is me.  






  |

My hallway.  The old n+1 thing is going on. 






My LBS.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 30, 2015)

weepiper said:


> We are having much nicer autumn weather than we had most of the summer.



still getting proper chilly in the mornings though.  i was wrapped up like a silly thing yesterday and got a bit of a shock on ride home.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2015)

Leggings on today (thin, three-quarter length).  A slightly depressing annual milestone.  Thick fog the last few days, a little clearer today.  Feeling like shit but riding fairly fast.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 30, 2015)

I could do with thin full length leggings. Leg warmers are a hassle, add to lady sausage leg effect & fall down (stocking effect!) - where do you get non fleecey longs?


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting to see Thai scene. Who knew there were so many posh bikes there?!


----------



## dogDBC (Sep 30, 2015)

... [emoji120] [emoji605] [emoji605] [emoji605] [emoji605]


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> I could do with thin full length leggings. Leg warmers are a hassle, add to lady sausage leg effect & fall down (stocking effect!) - where do you get non fleecey longs?



These ones were left behind by an ex, adidas dark grey gym leggings, not specific cycling ones, a lycra type material. Worn in combo with Aldi cycling pants.  My dad's just given me some similar ones that came from Lidl, same sort of weight/fabric so I assume they're a standard thing but no idea what they're called.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2015)

How often should i get a bike serviced?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2015)

sim667 said:


> How often should i get a bike serviced?


Whenever it breaks down


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 30, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Under-Armou...qid=1443633998&sr=8-1&keywords=under+leggings  I just wear doofers like that, is that the sort of thing you mean? I tend to just wear those and have shorts on top to hide the muffintop...


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 30, 2015)

sim667 said:


> How often should i get a bike serviced?



I get mine done twice a year, Spring and Autumn, I do about 50-60 miles a week most weathers, not that much, enough that stuff wears out though.  Just about due to change the tyres now actually.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2015)

dogDBC I'm pretty certain we have a mutual friend 
edit, scratch that, you just look really really like someone else 



sim667 said:


> How often should i get a bike serviced?



Are you commuting on it? Have a shop take a look every six months. Once a year might be enough if it's not commuting.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 30, 2015)

i tend to get a basic service late autumn so i'm good to go through winter, then a proper once over late Feb-ish to make up for the lack of tlc over winter.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 30, 2015)

dogDBC said:


> I like this thread. I'll take the plunge and post some photos of my local scene here in Thailand.



The Thais were out in force on Paris-Brest-Paris this year. I was staying in the same hotel that an organised Thai PBP tour used as their base and they were a pretty friendly bunch. They were also very keen on riding next year's London-Edinburgh-London.



dogDBC said:


> I like this thread. I'll take the plunge and post some photos of my local scene here in
> Er, this is me.
> 
> 
> ...



Cheer up you miserable fucker


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2015)

weepiper said:


> dogDBC I'm pretty certain we have a mutual friend
> 
> 
> 
> Are you commuting on it? Have a shop take a look every six months. Once a year might be enough if it's not commuting.



Yeah, but not far at all..... a mile


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Yeah, but not far at all..... a mile


even a mile every day can be quite hard on a bike, it's the stop-start nature of commuting at traffic lights etc, it puts a lot of strain on the drivetrain in a way that long steady rides don't.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah no, I have normal leggings but meant cycle ones with a pad...


----------



## The Boy (Sep 30, 2015)

Padded shorts used to amuse me.  Nowadays my arse couldn't cope without.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2015)

Taking my bike in today for its service, my front brake fell apart as I was coming into land at the bike rack, plus I had a cup of coffee in my other hand, so a very sketchy landing, (don't worry, I hadn't been cycling down the road with the cup of coffee, i was just going 100 meters from the coffee shop to work).

Anyway, I noticed small cracks all over my tire walls...... should I get the tires replaced? The tread isn't that worn either.


----------



## contadino (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes. It'll likely blister up pretty soon and that looks well.shonky.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 8, 2015)

Pedestrians seem to particularly reckless this week, what's going on?  Are they only scanning the road for bright headlights and engine noise?  Does the cold slow down their brains?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Pedestrians seem to particularly reckless this week, what's going on?  Are they only scanning the road for bright headlights and engine noise?  Does the cold slow down their brains?



Pedestrians in the cycle lane..... story of my mornings


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 9, 2015)

Drivers even angrier than usual this morning...


----------



## contadino (Oct 10, 2015)

I did a 36 mile road circuit at noon yesterday and encountered a total of one car. Even he was pulled over closing his front gate.

All I can think of to moan about is that my gloves are falling to bits and I can't find any new ones that I like.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 12, 2015)

Interesting article on the make up of London's cycle population.

*Why are London cyclists so white, male and middle-class?*


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 12, 2015)

Not sure how interviewing a selection of people like that can be scaled up, but some interesting perspectives.  I always thought London looked more mixed.

Up my way you see as many guys on shit mountain bikes riding to warehouse jobs in hi viz vests as you do middle-class lycra commuters, although they're often riding later as shifts tend to finish at 6 (I probably see more of them as I ride through the industrial area east of Leeds).  Plenty do it because it's cheap, particularly migrant workers.  Then again you don't see that many cyclists at all compared to London.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 12, 2015)

nothing to add exceptthat on my tablet the thread title looks like "The Ceiling Cat Thread"


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2015)

Pingu said:


> nothing to add exceptthat on my tablet the thread title looks like "The Ceiling Cat Thread"



I really want one of those now


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 12, 2015)

Odd that Grauniad has done an article based on a few year's old study. 
Interesting about societal attitudes - need to change attitude of aspiring to drive bling car in a traffic choked, polluted city. And of course MAKE IT SAFER!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2015)

Check out my middle boy's brand spanking new 2016 wheels


----------



## dogDBC (Oct 27, 2015)

^ Very nice!  He must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2015)

My back wheel buckled underneath me while going round a corner in the wet on Saturday. I kept my balance and composure, and it was only 50m from home, but was something of a shock. Was a relatively new wheel and all.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 27, 2015)

I aimed to do 5000 miles this year - which i think is quite a bit more than ive ever done before although ive never logged it previously - pretty chuffed that I hit that today meaning it was obviously too easy a challenge! so now I will aim for 6000!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2015)

I was aiming for 4000, at 3505 at the moment and have generally been doing 100 a week, mostly through commuting.  Losing the best part of three months after being knocked off hasn't helped things. I'm moving to London in a couple of weeks until the new year too, so not sure I'll make it as there isn't much riding to be had there.

I'm also aiming for 100 KOMs at the moment, I was doing well this month with 1 per day for a sustained period taking me up to 80, but I haven't ridden since Thursday as I'm caught up in kitchen building and working on site (with a van or car) all week. Suddenly feel very demotivated about riding, might be the clock change and temperature drop, plus generally feeling a bit run down, I might have been overdoing it with the daily sprints.

I've got some new wheels (Krysium Elites) and an 11-23 sat waiting to be attached at home too.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 27, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm also aiming for 100 KOMs at the moment, I was doing well this month with 1 per day for a sustained period taking me up to 80, but I haven't ridden since Thursday as I'm caught up in kitchen building and working on site (with a van or car) all week. Suddenly feel very demotivated about riding, might be the clock change and temperature drop, plus generally feeling a bit run down, I might have been overdoing it with the daily sprints.



80 KOMs?  Jesus.  I have ZERO.  I'm definitely no sprinter...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2015)

braindancer said:


> 80 KOMs?  Jesus.  I have ZERO.  I'm definitely no sprinter...



It's easier in the north, loads with hardly any on.  Most only a few hundred or low thousands, but I picked one up the other day where I was 1 out of 2!  I'll pick fights I know I can win.
(Strave thread is >>>>  )


----------



## plurker (Oct 27, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> It's easier in the north, loads with hardly any on.  Most only a few hundred or low thousands, but I picked one up the other day where I was 1 out of 2!  I'll pick fights I know I can win.
> (Strave thread is >>>>  )


Don't be thinking about coming down here with yer Northern wheels and getting cocky now Dogsauce, y'hear


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 28, 2015)

I was looking something up for a part I needed the other day (battery pack for my lights) and the first result was the EBC , and it reminded me of weepiper


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 28, 2015)

plurker said:


> Don't be thinking about coming down here with yer Northern wheels and getting cocky now Dogsauce, y'hear



Col du fucking pentonville will be mine, from both directions. Just waiting for the right wind.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 29, 2015)

London badly needs the segregated cycling lanes. They are nearly complete around Vauxhall, but it worries me how bikes and pedestrians will interact there. Cyclists can get a lot of speed up over the bridge, but sometimes there is a press of dozens of people crossing the road. Everyone, on foot or bike has to stop for each light or there will be conflict.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone cycled the Lea River path from Tottenham to Limehouse after dark? Thoroughly recommended for getting spooked by ducks landing on the water, encountering ghostly apparitions swanning about on the river, passing hippy BBQs and impromptu rap battles under overpasses, watching small homely boats lit up by stoves and Xmas tree lights and trapping through tunnels lit up like a Michael Mann movie. Go very slow and be careful though!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 30, 2015)

just noticed my bike has another rear puncture.  That's three now. 

Further investigation required.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 30, 2015)

Check u got rid of original cause.... Also that brake pads not rubbing side walls...


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Check u got rid of original cause.... Also that brake pads not rubbing side walls...



Yeah, i checked the inside of the trye and rim thoruoghly when I repaired the last puncture, but must have missed something.  Need new tyres anyway, so will order them today and that will hopefully be that.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2015)

Also:  anyone care to recommend a decent set of lights?  The pair I have aren't great and, while I only don about a mile of my 8.5 mile commute on roads they probably need an upgrade.  Also don't want to be *that* guywith the blinding lights on the bike paths tho./


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 31, 2015)

I have this on the front and one of these on the back. The front one is a bit much (if also splendid at the same time), and I try and keep it angled down on the cycle paths, although I'm 75% on roads, in London.  It's absolutely, far and away the best bike light I've ever had though.  Battery usually lasts 3-4 days of 6 mile each way commutes.  The one a couple down the range is also very good, though. Amazon for ease of linking, obviously.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 31, 2015)

I've got one of these on the front and it's been excellent, good battery life, several brightness levels to choose from and a flash option for dusk. And one of these on constant and one of these on flash on the back. When the rear ones die I plan on replacing them with a Moon light like iamwithnail has.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 31, 2015)

I've actually got two moons on the back atm, because I've got Mrs W's one as well as she's not cycling just now.  I am That Guy.
(Just reading the review of my light on Road.cc.  Probably don't buy that, shows how rubbish the lights I had before were...)


----------



## The Boy (Nov 5, 2015)

New tires, tube repaired and wheels fully pumped up ready to go.  Take dog out an hour later and rear wheel is flat again.  Starting to get annoyed now.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 6, 2015)

Spokes poking thru?? How annoying!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 7, 2015)

Shoddy repair.  Rear tire remains fully filly over twenty four hours later, so hopefully that is that. If I get another slow puncture i guess I'm gonna have to start investigating the rims properly.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 7, 2015)

Am also toying with the idea of a new bike in January sales.  But I keep swaying between a lovely new road bike or being sensible and getting another cross bike with guard and rack mounts but with disc brakes


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Am also toying with the idea of a new bike in January sales.  But I keep swaying between a lovely new road bike or being sensible and getting another cross bike with guard and rack mounts but with disc brakes



*whistles innocently*







Cannondale Synapse Alu Adventure '16


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a Brompton for the family to share -  me and Mrs W now if we want to go out after work on the lash (and get the tube home) and the Winotettes for when they're teenagers. 

Did a bit of research and it looks like the sizing works, but fuck me they're expensive compared to a few years back. Do they ever go on sale (eg for last year's mode) or are they always full price?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> *whistles innocently*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's veeery pretty, but a  little over my budget.  Reckon I'll maybe manage to stretch to about 600 sheets - hence buying in January when places are trying to get rid of last year's models in the hope that I can find a bargain.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Brompton for the family to share -  me and Mrs W now if we want to go out after work on the lash (and get the tube home) and the Winotettes for when they're teenagers.
> 
> Did a bit of research and it looks like the sizing works, but fuck me they're expensive compared to a few years back. Do they ever go on sale (eg for last year's mode) or are they always full price?



I had a look at Bromptons a while back - other half was looking at applying for a job in Glasgow but was before she learned to drive, so I suggested bike-train-bike.  No idea if they go on sale, but they are indeed pricey.  Think Dahon are even higher price, iirc.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 8, 2015)

Bike sales seem to be on now!
Bromptons don't really seem to go on sale (they used to have a couple of colours a bit cheaper each year) - they also hold value quite well 2nd hand...


----------



## The Boy (Nov 11, 2015)

Took the tram to school today.   I somehow developed a puncture as a result. 

*sigh*


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Brompton for the family to share -  me and Mrs W now if we want to go out after work on the lash (and get the tube home) and the Winotettes for when they're teenagers.
> 
> Did a bit of research and it looks like the sizing works, but fuck me they're expensive compared to a few years back. Do they ever go on sale (eg for last year's mode) or are they always full price?



Bromptons are actually pretty heavy.  I struggle to lift and carry the OHs for a reasonable distance if I borrow it and I'm pretty fit.  He has the bog standard one but I think there's a lighter more expensive one.  Just worth considering as far as the teens are concerned.  Otherwise they're excellent bikes, and yes expensive but last and hold their value well.  My OH's one is nearly 10 years old and apart from a pedal coming off last year has had no major problems at all and is still in really good nick


----------



## Winot (Nov 11, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Bromptons are actually pretty heavy.  I struggle to lift and carry the OHs for a reasonable distance if I borrow it and I'm pretty fit.  He has the bog standard one but I think there's a lighter more expensive one.  Just worth considering as far as the teens are concerned.  Otherwise they're excellent bikes, and yes expensive but last and hold their value well.  My OH's one is nearly 10 years old and apart from a pedal coming off last year has had no major problems at all and is still in really good nick



Yeah I was looking at the titanium one, but adds £600 to price


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yeah I was looking at the titanium one, but adds £600 to price



Bloody hell   Didn't realise it was quite that much


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2015)

weepiper said:


> *whistles innocently*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is a lovely bike. I might *might* be in the market for a new bike soon, but not at that price


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Am also toying with the idea of a new bike in January sales.  But I keep swaying between a lovely new road bike or being sensible and getting another cross bike with guard and rack mounts but with disc brakes


If it's a proper cross bike it will have weird mtb gearing though. I dunno why people think that road bikes are so delicate, they can put up with a lot.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2015)

The fucking puncture fairy came in the night, which I only discovered 20 mins before I had to catch my train back up to Leeds from King's Cross.  Had to do a quick swap over for the Pashley, leaving my speedy bike stranded in the capital. I'd spent the last few days planning a few strava assaults to take advantage of the strong winds this week once I was back in the north, and now I can't do shit.  Bollocks. Two KOMs snatched off me so far this week and I can't fight back.  *shakes fist at God*


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2015)

Have to say I made a poor decsion today. Got honked by a car and thought "fair enough, I could have ridden that roundabout better".

I guess in some way it balances the dozen or so c*nts that passed me too close this week.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 11, 2015)

Brompton is heavy and awkward to carry. Also get the rear rack as helps it push along apparently. I only got 'easy wheels' - still won't push along when semi folded- the tyres rub.  How much weight do you save with titanium frame?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2015)

Get thee to kickstarter:

It weighs what? Meet the Hummingbird: world’s lightest folding bike + video

No idea howmuch it costs though.  Probably two bromptons.


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Brompton is heavy and awkward to carry. Also get the rear rack as helps it push along apparently. I only got 'easy wheels' - still won't push along when semi folded- the tyres rub.  How much weight do you save with titanium frame?



600 grams! Pound a gram!

Ridiculous really but I compared them in the shop and it is noticeable.  I'm justifying it on the basis of amortising the cost over at least 10 years (relying on colacubes testimony).



The Boy said:


> Get thee to kickstarter:
> 
> It weighs what? Meet the Hummingbird: world’s lightest folding bike + video
> 
> No idea howmuch it costs though.  Probably two bromptons.



"To be in line for a Hummingbird you need to pledge at least £990 on the Kickstarter page. That’s the super-early backer deal for a singlespeed 16in Hummingbird that’s likely to retail at about £1,550."

 Maybe I'll hold off on the Brompton...


----------



## steeeve (Nov 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> 600 grams! Pound a gram!
> 
> Ridiculous really but I compared them in the shop and it is noticeable.  I'm justifying it on the basis of amortising the cost over at least 10 years (relying on colacubes testimony).
> 
> ...



Helix™ - The World's Best Folding Bike by Helix Labs Inc. — Kickstarter

This one looks less shit


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Helix™ - The World's Best Folding Bike by Helix Labs Inc. — Kickstarter
> 
> This one looks less shit



That looks great actually.  9kg/£1250 for 10 speed hub vs. 12kg/£1670 for the Brompton 3 speed hub.


----------



## steeeve (Nov 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> That looks great actually.  9kg/£1250 for 10 speed hub vs. 12kg/£1670 for the Brompton 3 speed hub.



I very nearly went for the 11 speed alfine it was just over a grand if you got in early enough


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm looking at my new wheels leaning in the corner of my room, 190 miles away from the rest of my bike, hearing the wind whistle past outside at quite a pace, sobbing.  I want to go out and play.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 18, 2015)

I gave up on the endless punctures and bought a new wheel.  Had the rear wheel off the bike and heard something rattling inside the rim so figured a replacement was possibly needed, and any time spent getting it looked at by someone who knows what they're doing was more money spent on tram fares.  

Long story short, even with the discount Wiggle were offering I couldn't justify a new pair of Campag Khamsin wheels (the old ones were bought from friend-of-a-friend for waaay less than retail), so now I no longer have incredibly satisfyingly clacky, sound-like-a-pro rear hub. Which means I need to buy a bell cos folk one the paths can't hear me coming from a million miles away anymore.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 19, 2015)

steeeve said:


> I very nearly went for the 11 speed alfine it was just over a grand if you got in early enough



The 11 speed Alfines aren't well sealed against water IME. The seals on the 8 speed Alfine is as tight as as drum though, I reckon you could use one underwater. Rohloff is the (expensive) way to go for 11 speed IGH.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2015)

The Boy said:


> incredibly satisfyingly clacky, sound-like-a-pro rear hub


I hear these sometimes. What's the big deal?


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I hear these sometimes. What's the big deal?



More expensive freehubs use stiffer pawl springs for faster engagement which can be louder. Not always though, Dura-Ace C50s aren't that loud but still have super rapid engagement thanks to offset pawls. Chris King hubs sound like firecrackers.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2015)

intuition says to me that must bleed more energy while freewheeling, but I imagine the difference is very small.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 20, 2015)

chris king, DT and goldtec use a completely different mechanism to everyone else's, campag and hope have 3 pawls rather than the 2 most others use... in actual use it probably makes very little difference though i've noticed i gain speed on downhills on my DTs faster than most other set ups of people i ride with who aren't using low end machines at all...


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2015)

Managed to lose my good back light this week on Wednesday, pretty sure I took it off the bike when I locked it in the rack outside work, but may have dropped it between the rack and the building, or somewhere inside. Whatever, it's gone and not been handed in. Then on Thursday night I managed to lose the rubber strap for attaching my front light - took the lights off to pop in the supermarket for one minute, came out and couldn't find it when I wanted to put the lights back on, searched every nook of my rucksack which was full of lots of other crap. Not doing well!


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> on Thursday night I managed to lose the rubber strap for attaching my front light - took the lights off to pop in the supermarket for one minute, came out and couldn't find it when I wanted to put the lights back on, searched every nook of my rucksack which was full of lots of other crap. Not doing well!



Walking down Central St last night the girlfriend sees a penny in the street, picks it up because she says it's good luck, and 5 metres later I find one of the rubber light straps on the pavement more or less exactly the same as the one I lost. Nice Karma. Unfortunately I have yet to find a Lezyne Zecto rear light on my travels so I'm probably going to have to fork out twenty odd quid for a new one.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

I've got a cree front light now but I can't be arsed to ride in the cold to try it out


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2015)

Yesterday, i saw a nutter going up a steep hill on a FreeCross!


----------



## a_chap (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeez that looks like a heavy yet cheap version of an Elliptigo!


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2015)

New wheels


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally got round to putting on my new wheels and tyres a couple of weeks ago. I've dropped the weight of my bike by just over half a kilo, at a cost of several hundred quid. Unfortunately since being down in London on paternity/parental leave with no daily 17-mile hilly commute, plus Christmas gob-stuffing I seem to have increased my own weight by about 3kg. 

I'll lose it in the spring.

The bike does seem to accelerate faster, and feels nicer cornering, I do notice the difference.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 29, 2015)

Germany opens first stretch of bicycle ‘autobahn’


----------



## a_chap (Dec 29, 2015)

Autobahn? Unlimited speed? Hurrah! Somewhere I can finally ride my bike at 100 mph 

Erm, hang on a sec....


----------



## Sister Midnight (Dec 31, 2015)

Link doesn't work for me. Was it an April Fool joke or something?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think it's an April Fool's joke and the link still works for me.

Anway the article basically says "...that Germany has just opened the first 5km stretch of a traffic-free bicycle highway that is set to span over 100km. Running largely along disused railroad tracks, the network will connect 10 western cities in the Ruhr region."


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 1, 2016)

I took a risk on tubulars for a 140km sportif this morning... puncture 60km from home. My distinctly not amused wife had to come and pick me up.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jan 1, 2016)

Good to hear Germany is taking cycle infrastructure seriously...
Oh dear... I've always thought to leave tubulars to the pros with their support vehicles - I'm bad enough with clincher punctures! - are they much nicer to ride?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 2, 2016)

Sister Midnight said:


> Oh dear... I've always thought to leave tubulars to the pros with their support vehicles - I'm bad enough with clincher punctures! - are they much nicer to ride?



I wouldn't say they are much nicer but you can definitely feel the difference. Particularly when accelerating or attacking up a climb. This is particularly valuable given the relaxed and chilled out nature of club rides in Australia. FUCKING ROLL OVER THE CUNT! GET ON THE FUCKING FRONT! YOU FUCKING RIDING OR HIDING?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2016)

Came off my bike on some black ice on a corner on Friday morning, hit the deck with some force  I took most of it on my shoulder but whacked my head hard off the road too. Very disorientating. Luckily I was with someone (we were going mountain biking) and not far from home because it was quite fucking sore! That's the first proper crash I've had for years and it's bollocksed me right up  ruptured AC joint in my shoulder, the A and E doctor said no riding bikes  for 4 weeks and I'm going to be fucked at work too. In a sling for at least a week.

 

 

I have given some thought to what my skull might be looking like if I'd not had a helmet on. Brrr.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 9, 2016)

Strewth weepiper,  hope you make a speedy and pain free as possible recovery.  Black ice and diesel the cyclists hidden assassin!

Any chance of less hands on duties at work?
Some riders poo poo helmets, but I know for a fact it was only the lid that saved the back of my head a few years back when I lost it on black ice.

All the best, you will soon be back at it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 10, 2016)

Ouch Weeps. The one and only "proper" crash I've had on a bike resulted in AC joint damage too and it's bloody painful  Then again I did go over the front of a van and land on my shoulder so wasn't surprising. I'm sure the shop will understand so don't worry about work.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2016)

Get well soon.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 11, 2016)

First day back cycling again today.

I definitely need a front mud guard.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Came off my bike on some black ice on a corner on Friday morning, hit the deck with some force  I took most of it on my shoulder but whacked my head hard off the road too. Very disorientating. Luckily I was with someone (we were going mountain biking) and not far from home because it was quite fucking sore! That's the first proper crash I've had for years and it's bollocksed me right up  ruptured AC joint in my shoulder, the A and E doctor said no riding bikes  for 4 weeks and I'm going to be fucked at work too. In a sling for at least a week.
> 
> View attachment 81844
> 
> ...


I have the same injury from coming off my bike. Looks the same as well - grade 3?

Try and ditch the sling ASAP after walking round the house doesn't make you cry with pain. You want to keep shoulder mobility going and use your arm a little bit (no carrying heavy things or reaching over your head). I would say it might be longer than 4 weeks to get back on your bike as you'll be putting pressure through that joint.

Good luck with mending yourself.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 11, 2016)

baldrick said:


> I have the same injury from coming off my bike. Looks the same as well - grade 3?
> 
> Try and ditch the sling ASAP after waking round the house doesn't make you cry with pain. You want to keep shoulder mobility going and use your arm a little bit (no carrying heavy things or reaching over your head). I would say it might be longer than 4 weeks to get back on your bike as you'll be putting pressure through that joint.
> 
> Good luck with mending yourself.


Cheers. The A and E doctor didn't tell me the grade but my physio chum saw the x-ray and said grade 2 or 3. Still at the crying with pain stage currently  I should get a call from the physio dept in a few days to arrange some follow-up so I'll ask about that then. The thought of trying without the sling at the moment is enough to make me wince!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2016)

weepiper said:


> Cheers. The A and E doctor didn't tell me the grade but my physio chum saw the x-ray and said grade 2 or 3. Still at the crying with pain stage currently  I should get a call from the physio dept in a few days to arrange some follow-up so I'll ask about that then. The thought of trying without the sling at the moment is enough to make me wince!


It took about 3 days till I could do a couple of hours without it and then I ditched it completely around day 5 but you'll know when is a good time. Are you sleeping ok? I had to prop myself up on 4 pillows and kind of wedge my shoulder so I didn't move in the night. Even then I didn't fall asleep until totally exhausted as I was scared of moving my arm while I was sleeping and waking up in agony 

I got signed off for 3 weeks and my arm felt ok when I went back but it turns out using a normal mouse with the affected arm is not a good plan. If you do any computer type things at work get them to buy you a track ball mouse instead otherwise your arm will ache like a bitch. 

My shoulder does crunch and grind now but there's no pain. The collar bone end is apparently more mobile than it should be, instead of being held down by scar tissue. I was forbidden from press ups by my physio as it makes the whole thing pop alarmingly but that's no loss really


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2016)

ouch weepiper - what rotten luck. wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2016)

Corbyn reveals his perfect bike - in red of course.

Jeremy Corbyn's object of desire: the perfect bike for commuting


----------



## sim667 (Jan 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Corbyn reveals his perfect bike - in red of course.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn's object of desire: the perfect bike for commuting



It looks like a nice bike to be fair.

I saw a crowdfunded for people chipping in to buy it for him for his birthday..... its £475, and the fund was at £469 last night.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 14, 2016)

Whats the deal with people in cars overtaking you and then having to stop right in front of you for oncoming traffic..... just fucking hang back 

Had a van do it yesterday and then turn across me right in front


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Whats the deal with people in cars overtaking you and then having to stop right in front of you for oncoming traffic..... just fucking hang back
> 
> Had a van do it yesterday and then turn across me right in front



I've had loads of that kind of crap this week, or people pointlessly cutting in front of you at red lights. The common term for it is 'MGIF' (Must Get In Front).


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Corbyn reveals his perfect bike - in red of course.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn's object of desire: the perfect bike for commuting



He should really ride an old GPO Pashley mail bike in tribute to nationalised industry.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> He should really ride an old GPO Pashley mail bike in tribute to nationalised industry.



Flying Pigeon PA-02 if he really wants to experience what a state owned bicycle manufacturer can do.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2016)

I have become totally addicted to Zwift. It's brilliant. I found it a little aimless when it was in beta but now they've added training plans I'm hooked. Anyone else use it?

I'm genuinely disappointed when my training session is up. After over an hour on a turbo trainer. WTF?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2016)

All the people in my club who are too chicken to go out in the wind and rain are all over it


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2016)

Due to a) we are moving house and won't have as much space and b) I'm now not really interested in riding bikes without power meters I have had a massive bike sell off and am now down to SIX bikes. Which is the least amount of bikes I've simultaneously owned for at least 30 years. I am bereft...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 7, 2016)

Was out cycling to Richmond Park today with a local group. We went through the multi lane Wandsworth bit and heard some car horns and then a horrible crunch behind us. First we thought it was one of our group but it wasn't. We chatted to a man on the pavement who witnessed it. There'd be some altercation between cyclist and motorist and then the motorist had deliberately driven over this guys bike knocking him off WTF.

It's the kind of stuff you see on youtube. The cyclist dragged the man out of his car and one of our group intervened to prevent more aggro. Police were called and we're hoping the pedestrain gives evidence. Lunacy, I've cycled in London for 21yrs and never seen anything like it thankfully.

Oh yeah and got a nice cheap last years model from Canondale. Am doing the Ride100 in July.....help !


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> All the people in my club who are too chicken to go out in the wind and rain are all over it



Ha. It's ideal for the 8pm to 9pm slot. Wind and rain is no problem, but dark is a ball ache. 

Noticed a difference going out in the real world today. Cadence is higher and I'm able to sustain a harder effort for longer. Tidy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Was out cycling to Richmond Park today with a local group. We went through the multi lane Wandsworth bit and heard some car horns and then a horrible crunch behind us. First we thought it was one of our group but it wasn't. We chatted to a man on the pavement who witnessed it. There'd be some altercation between cyclist and motorist and then the motorist had deliberately driven over this guys bike knocking him off WTF.
> 
> It's the kind of stuff you see on youtube. The cyclist dragged the man out of his car and one of our group intervened to prevent more aggro. Police were called and we're hoping the pedestrain gives evidence. Lunacy, I've cycled in London for 21yrs and never seen anything like it thankfully.
> 
> Oh yeah and got a nice cheap last years model from Canondale. Am doing the Ride100 in July.....help !



Grim. But nice bike!

Ride London is fine. It's a hell of a long way, but take it easy and you'll do it fine. Marathon not a sprint, etc, etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2016)

Brake blocks:  Mine (Campag Veloce) are beginning to wear a bit thin. You can buy replacement blocks for them, which come as one unit (metal bit and pad) for about £20 a set.

Can I use the campag chorus blocks, which have replaceable pads, in the same brake mechanism, saving money on future replacements?  I know most campag stuff is interchangeable.  I think the bike shop suggested this recently when I was in for something else.

Are generic blocks/pads any good, or is there anything better than the manufacturer's version that will fit the same system?  Wheels are Kysyrium Elites if that means anything.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 9, 2016)

cycled round the block on Sunday. My first time on a bike for two years and I used to be a fanatical cyclist!It felt really good. Felt natural again not like when i last tried two years ago and I felt awkward and self conscious!

The break was due to two bouts of severe illness through 2011 and 2012, and changing gender in 2013/14 and I just never properly got back into it.

My aim is to get back into cycling to work this spring/ summer. It's a 24 mile round journey!


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 9, 2016)

That's an epic commute!  Nice target.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 11, 2016)

24 miles is def the upper end of what I'd do. Had a job 15 miles away last year, rode the first day but fucked it off swiftly after as it was taking me out of town and out of town rush hour traffic is too much for me. Good luck AuntiStella 

If anyone is masochistic enough to the bike show at excel check the Bowman stand, just finished building it last night and came very close to asking if wages could be expressed in the form of a stainless steel road frame. Just fucking gorgeous


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 11, 2016)

Boycey said:


> 24 miles is def the upper end of what I'd do. Had a job 15 miles away last year, rode the first day but fucked it off swiftly after as it was taking me out of town and out of town rush hour traffic is too much for me. Good luck AuntiStella


up until 2011 i was managing that commute every day and with another 50 to 100 miles at the weekend. It got to the point where i was cycling the long way  round into work to bump it up to 40 miles a day. Not sure I'll ever be able to that again now.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 11, 2016)

(24 round trip = 12 miles each way, right?)

I've got a new job that ups my cycling from 8 miles (though central London, requiring a suit at the other end) to 12 miles (pretty much entirely along a towpath, though in casual clothes if necessary (post shower!)).

Will I die (stamina/fitnesss) or get pushed into a canal?


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 11, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> (24 round trip = 12 miles each way, right?)


yep



Ted Striker said:


> I've got a new job that ups my cycling from 8 miles (though central London, requiring a suit at the other end) to 12 miles (pretty much entirely along a towpath, though in casual clothes if necessary (post shower!)).
> 
> Will I die (stamina/fitnesss) or get pushed into a canal?



Problem with tow path is how slow you have to go. When I worked at Leyton and lived in Camberwell I had a similar opportunity but never enough time to really do it, and I got very paranoid after some other cyclist actually did get pushed into the canal by kids. I had a kid attack me on my bike in Victoria Park one time so I don't think i was totally unjustified in worrying.

Though I did enjoy travelling in to the centre of London for meetings at our head offices. I used to take my time and enjoy the ride.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 11, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> (24 round trip = 12 miles each way, right?)
> 
> I've got a new job that ups my cycling from 8 miles (though central London, requiring a suit at the other end) to 12 miles (pretty much entirely along a towpath, though in casual clothes if necessary (post shower!)).
> 
> Will I die (stamina/fitnesss) or get pushed into a canal?



I've been doing 12 miles each way for a while now.  So far I've not died.  If you're used to doing 8 each way you'll soon get used to doing 12!  (Although admittedly I don't use a towpath - apart from on the odd occasion)


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 11, 2016)

braindancer said:


> I've been doing 12 miles each way for a while now.  So far I've not died.  If you're used to doing 8 each way you'll soon get used to doing 12!  (Although admittedly I don't use a towpath - apart from on the odd occasion)


I nearly did but my advice would be make sure you don;t have undiagnosed & untreated asthma if you try this


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 11, 2016)

Inspired by Orica Green Edge in the Tour of Dubai I decided to have a go at a tubeless 700c setup. I used Stan's tape, valves and sealant. Everyone says you have to use tubeless specific tyres but fuck them: I used Conti GP4000s on a set of Fulcrum Racing Zeros and they seem to work fine. 

It feels fast (not dissimilar to a tubular) and hopefully will be more puncture resistant.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 12, 2016)

Friend had the bicycle thieves try and fail to remove his steed last night but have kept the QR skewers out of spite.  I have an old pair I kept which he can have but they're from 700c wheels and his are 27.5 inch.  They're not likely to fit, are they?  My google fu is shit this morning.

Any of the resident mechanics and bodgers about?  weepiper ?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Friend had the bicycle thieves try and fail to remove his steed last night but have kept the QR skewers out of spite.  I have an old pair I kept which he can have but they're from 700c wheels and his are 27.5 inch.  They're not likely to fit, are they?  My google fu is shit this morning.
> 
> Any of the resident mechanics and bodgers about?  weepiper ?


they should be fine


----------



## The Boy (Feb 12, 2016)

weepiper said:


> they should be fine



Apparently Halfords gave a set for free so weren't needed.  Good to know for future reference though


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 13, 2016)

Finally got round to sticking my 'new' (bought off a club member) pedals on this week. 140g lighter than the previous pedals. Already exploiting the marginal gains with six KOMs since Friday (two taken off a local GB rider). I'm slowly adding better parts to my bike, the club has a for sale page on Facebook and it's great for picking up cheap bits, often unused. I bought my bike second hand, a good frame which had been built up with low-end campagnolo stuff (Veloce/Vento), so far I've replaced the wheels (Kysrium), tyres, pedals & rear cassette. Watching some better brakes on eBay at the moment. Give it a year or so and it'll be fully Super Record equipped at this rate 

Unfortunately the ratchet fell off my shoes a couple of weeks ago, a tiny screw had worked loose and dropped out. Wiggle won't replace it as they don't hold spare parts (and not in warranty), so one foot isn't bound in very tightly, which means I'm not getting full power out of it.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 13, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Unfortunately the ratchet fell off my shoes a couple of weeks ago, a tiny screw had worked loose and dropped out. Wiggle won't replace it as they don't hold spare parts (and not in warranty), so one foot isn't bound in very tightly, which means I'm not getting full power out of it.


What shoes?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 13, 2016)

I am feeling finally fully recovered from rupturing my AC joint (popped the collarbone up out of the shoulder joint and tore ligaments) falling on black ice in January. I went out for a big ride for the first time today, have done several shorter/gradually harder rides over the last month or so but did 26 miles largely off-road today, and got two top-ten Strava segments and 8 PRs to boot, so feeling pretty pleased with myself


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 13, 2016)

weepiper said:


> What shoes?



DHB Carbon ones. I bought them off someone second hand, barely used, so can't really push Wiggle to replace them (they seemed to suggest they'd replace the shoes but I'd have to provide proof of purchase which I don't have). It's a tiny screw that holds on the receiving end of a ratchet strap, screws into a threaded bit built into the leather - I could probably find a way of riveting it back on to the leather (or I could splash out on the S-works shoes someone in the club is selling if I can sell a kidney).


----------



## weepiper (Mar 13, 2016)

ah right, Wiggle only then


----------



## braindancer (Mar 13, 2016)

Did my first audax today - 200 k - plus a bit extra - loved it in the main - with sprinklings of hate throughout and a good dollop of hate to finish when it got dark and I was in high wycombe and the end was back in london..... ill definitely be back for more though.
..but I need to get quicker, took me fucking ages!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 14, 2016)

braindancer said:


> ..but I need to get quicker, took me fucking ages!



How long?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 15, 2016)

Er... set off about 8:45 as I was late to the start - and finished at 8:15....  209 km  

I didn't feel that I had any oomph as I was knackered before I started as I'd had a busy week with not enough sleeping - also had a couple of punctures in the morning.

I may have been last but one to finish.  I expected there to be more dawdlers like me, but most seemed pretty whippet like.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2016)

You call that slow? You had an hour and three quarters in hand!

I've squeaked in with barely minutes to spare before


----------



## braindancer (Mar 15, 2016)

a_chap said:


> You call that slow? You had an hour and three quarters in hand!
> 
> I've squeaked in with barely minutes to spare before



Go me


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 22, 2016)

A set of digital vernier calipers just fell off a high shelf and punched a hole in the top tube of my AG2R Focus Izalco. Just the $4k to replace the frame. Fuck.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Mar 23, 2016)

[emoji22]


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 24, 2016)

I've discovered that Good Guy Focus will sell me a frame at 50% discount for accident damage so that eases the pain somewhat.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 27, 2016)

Sent the magnificent Pashley Roadster Sovereign in for a service whilst I was away for a week on holiday. They found a few things that needed replacing...

brake cables
gear cable
gear and brake cable outers
brake levers
crank arms
bottom bracket
pedals
rear light
chain
front and rear tyres
rear inner tube
frame lock mounting thingy (replaced with three tie wraps each side)
They also took it upon themselves to move the rear rack and replace the original Pashley mounting with one of theirs. Hmmm... ok. But they used a F-Ugly nut/screw which I definitely have replace.

All that for a mere £315 too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 1, 2016)

Haven't been on my bike for over 6 months, crappy weekend weather and general winter funk.

Starting to get on my bike in the evenings now, 1-2km a day the last couple of days, work my way up to actually being able to ride the damn thing without lungs falling out. Need to try and keep this up over April, May will be a bit mental though so I know I'll miss plenty of riding then.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone need a place on the Ride100 ? You can ride for Richard House Children's Hospice. We're one of the cheapest to sign up for.

Ride100 for Richard House Children's Hospice

This is with minimum sponsorship of £300 plus the £50 registration.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2016)

Check out this beautiful 1981 Raleigh Record Ace I did a strip down/rebuild on yesterday.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice.

Nice and clean too gentlegreen might wish to note...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice, I wondered where I'd left it!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm getting used to my new bike.  Having used thumbshifters on MTB and hybrids for twenty years it's been a learning curve to get used to the gears on my rpad bike.  Probably not helped by me always seeming to ride in the dark so I can't look down and see what the hell is going on

Did  a lovely 25 mile ride yesterday to Tiverton and back . The gears are getting instinctive.  maybe that was down to the two pints of Devon Dumpling I had in Tivvy


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2016)

This is kind of badass looking:

Bastion launches 3D printed titanium and carbon fibre road bike

Anyone got four grand to spare?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone here who lives, works or studies in the Birmingham, Solihull, Coventry, Wolverhampton, Walsall, Sandwell or Dudley council areas and would be interested in qualifying as a ride leader or a national standards cycling instructor, I have access to some funded places on courses in Birmingham this year through work.

Ride leader course is a one day course and teaches you to organise and manage led/social/group rides - don't have dates for this yet but will be on a Saturday or Sunday. Not good for sportives or audaxes but certainly more gentle / less serious types of ride.

National Standards Cycle Instructor Course is a 4 days course and qualifies you to teach children and adults - I know that Birmingham city council are looking for cycling instructors to work in schools so if you're looking for a new job this could be good - I think it's pretty hard to make a full time year round living as a bikeability instructor as you're limited to term time and I don't think much goes on from the November half term to the February half term, but as a part time or occasional job it can be great (stuff_it I dunno if your CRB would let you work in schools and the first course isn't until July so no good for you right now anyway but thought I'd tag you so you're aware just in case).
Courses are 12-15th July, 30 Aug - 2nd Sep and 6-9th Dec. You'd need to come and do a level 3 training lesson so we can check your cycling abilities to qualify for the free place (This is a 2 hour course which is also free).

I don't want to openly link to my workplace in case someone follows it back here to find my profile, but if you want more info, PM me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2016)

Chains fucked, got stuck between the gear and the frame, sucked full on inside the middle 

Looks like its damaged frame a little and I'll need to get it serviced or a chain break to fix it, I'll probably service it as I noticed the gears were a little weird yesterday

edit: Managed to fix this at least partly but going to be very wary of changing the front gears, stick to back gears. Looks like theres a local place will pick it up and service for £50 quid so I'll try and manage for a couple of weeks and get it in the shop when I bugger off on holiday for a week.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 12, 2016)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts/advice on personal safety while cycling alone?  I've never really had any trouble before, in quite a few years of cycling. But something a bit troubling happened to me today.

I've been doing local rides recently in an effort to get fitter and lose a bit of weight.  I was cycling along a country lane near where I live, where I've been many times before, turned a corner to see two men/youths up walking ahead of me. As I was about to pass them one stared started saying something about "I'm tired. Can i have your bike?" He repeated it a few times, and I just said no. He started to come near me, and I got concerned, so I accelerated. Lucky I did, as just as I did that he made what looked like an attempt to push  me off my bike, but he missed me.

I did have my phone with me, but it wasn't on. Now I'm thinking that I really should keep it on when I go out. I'm also considering slipping a whistle in my pocket, that I actually bought for safety during a walk on the North Yorkshire Moors.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2016)

I have worried about it, yes. In the city though. But always thought at least I can get away easier. 
I always have my phone on, why turn it off?
It wouldn't help much though. Just one more thing to nick.
I suppose a whistle could scare some muggers off, but it might not.
I think the best prep is to be ready to speed off as soon as you feel threatened.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2016)

I'm only away from home for about an hour and a half, so I didn't think I'd need it, and if I did I thought I'd just switch it on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2016)

First quick spin since I got the bike serviced, its like riding a new bike, barely out of breath and went faster consistently than I did before.

Still only a small one but its encouraged me to look at going further afield again, might try and ride to Chingford and back at the weekend.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 3, 2016)

A Coroner has recorded a narrative verdict in the death of a cyclist who was fatally injured after his carbon fibre forks separated under braking in August 2015.

Jonathan Weatherley, 43, was found by a passerby in Twinstead, Essex, on August 23 with multiple injuries and attempts to save him were unsuccessful when emergency services arrived.

Senior Coroner Caroline Beasley-Murray concluded that the bonding on the Kinesis Racelight TK2 separated. The Racelight T carbon forks have since been recalled by UK distributor Upgrade Bikes.

“Jonathan Weatherley probably applied braking through his front brakes for some unknown reason, causing the bonding between the carbon fibre blades and aluminum crown to fail as a result of the fact that the bonding material had not adequately bonded these two components together. Jonathan died as a result of his injuries sustained in this accident,” the Coronor said.


Read more at Cyclist died after carbon forks separated, Coroner rules - Cycling Weekly


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2016)

RIP Jonathan Weatherley

The idea of component failure is always at the back of my mind on fast descents. It's a risk I choose to accept.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2016)

A club member up here had a fork failure (something at the headset I think) a couple of weeks ago, left her knocked out with a few broken bones, just on the flat at not particularly fast speed. It is a frightening knowing stuff like this can happen.

Scariest mechanical failure I've had was a brake cable snap on a decent with the other brake not being really tight enough to stop me flying out of a blind junction onto a major road (3-lane one-way). Luckily nothing was coming, though I still clattered into the opposite kerb and came off. I've had various other incidents of axles snapping and stuff getting caught in the wheel (panniers/clothing/rear mech) but never at a speed to cause me any harm.

Edit: fork failure was an aluminium one apparently, a Trek.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 4, 2016)

A few years ago my handlebars somewhat unexpectedly snapped - causing me to completely lose balance and career off to the right....  

Luckily I was on a quiet lane and I ended up in a hedge rather than under a bus.  Pretty scary though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2016)

My handlebars are bent and I don't know how it happened. I haven't dropped it on its side or had an accident.





is it safe to ride?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 16, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> My handlebars are bent and I don't know how it happened. I haven't dropped it on its side or had an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be fine.  Looks like it's your brake levers that have been knocked askew - I rode 6 months with both of mine like that.  Two second job for your LBS if so, assuming you don't have the right tool to loosen the bolt -/should be located under the rubber cover of the brake hood.

Though in sure the resident mechanic will tell me in wrong in a minute.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree with Boy. Your handlebars are straight but the brake hood's a bit skewiff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I agree with Boy. Your handlebars are straight but the brake hood's a bit skewiff.


that's the bit I meant - the left end of the handlebars is bent in a bit


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2016)

Unwrap the tape and have a good look at the handlebars to see if there are any obvious cracks. I'm not an engineer but I'm sure my father-in-law metallurgist would suggest a dye-penetration test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd never get it back on again. i'll get someone to look at it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> is it safe to ride?



I would say not as the clamp bolt of your LHS shifter is loose. Knock it straight with the heel of your hand then peel back the rubbery foreskin and tighten the clamp bolt with a 5mm hex.

Then replace your bar tape because it's shabby.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> I would say not as the clamp bolt of your LHS shifter is loose. Knock it straight with the heel of your hand then peel back the rubbery foreskin and tighten the clamp bolt with a 5mm hex.
> 
> Then replace your bar tape because it's shabby.


what's the lhs shifter and a 5mm hex? the bars do feel a bit clanky and loose

the tape is fine


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the lhs shifter? the bars do feel a bit clanky and loose



Your left brake lever/shifter. Your bars aren't bent, the lever is loose and has rotated.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the lhs shifter and a 5mm hex? the bars do feel a bit clanky and loose
> 
> the tape is fine



hex = allen key, lots of bits on bikes are done up with 5mm allen keys and if any tools came with your bike, there'll be a 5mm allen key most likely, you might have used one to adjust your saddle (unless it's quick release, it'll be a 5mm allen key)


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2016)

I just stumbled on this, WTF...
*Cyclist Hurt By Rope Tied Between Trees In Hyde Park*

Cyclist Hurt By Rope Tied Between Trees In Hyde Park


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2016)

This is great:
Video: Cyclist whizzes past motorbikers on descent ... and one of them isn't happy


----------



## braindancer (Jul 12, 2016)

Dunwich Dynamo this weekend - yay!  Any other urbs making the trip?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Dunwich Dynamo this weekend - yay!  Any other urbs making the trip?



No, it sounds fun though. Might consider it one year.

Good luck and remember to carry Pro Plus or Gels with caffeine in case of an attack of the dozies.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2016)

This evening while attempting to negotiate a narrow gap between an auld mattress and a lamppost the narrow bit of the saddle got caught in a hole (that I was unaware of) in the crotch of my leggings Furthermore in trying to get off the bloody bike the leggings completely ripped in the said area. Good job my knickers were black and it was dark


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## braindancer (Jul 13, 2016)

a_chap said:


> No, it sounds fun though. Might consider it one year.
> 
> Good luck and remember to carry Pro Plus or Gels with caffeine in case of an attack of the dozies.



Yep - it's great fun - I've done it the last few years....

(And yes, I've got a little stash of caffeinated gels....)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Dunwich Dynamo this weekend - yay!  Any other urbs making the trip?



Not healthy enough, maybe next year, a few work mates are going. 

It does pass right past my house so tempted to tail gate for a bit when people get to Epping


----------



## braindancer (Jul 13, 2016)

You could follow the crowds from Epping to Moreton - first pub - and then turn round and ride against the continual crowds who started a bit later...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll have a go at the Dynamo next year, since I'm moving back to London next week. Losing the 17-mile daily commute might mean I'm carrying a bit more middle-age spread by then!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a proper bike fit yesterday (birthday present from the gf). Saddle up and forward, stem flipped over to raise the bars a bit & cleats adjusted. Does feel smoother and more comfortable. Had a good club ride tonight, cool with a good tailwind on the outward leg, fast pace, felt the benefit I think (usually get a bit of neck/shoulder ache after longer rides). Also picked up six KOMs (mostly before/after the group ride) so it might have helped that (though the good wind played a part).


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2016)

And more shit news....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 18, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Dunwich Dynamo this weekend - yay!  Any other urbs making the trip?


And back. 

Got sunburned for the first time this year as well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2016)

braindancer said:


> You could follow the crowds from Epping to Moreton - first pub - and then turn round and ride against the continual crowds who started a bit later...



Yeah I made it to Moreton, just about, with them before turning back. Was amazing to drop into even if I couldn't make it all the way. So many people doing it. Took the back roads home, got slightly lost, was a gorgeous night.


Will have to work hard to make it for next year, I can just about do 30k without getting to fagged out to peddle, need to up that to at least 100k on a semi-regular basis then push to 150k+ in the last few weeks before the event I think.




a_chap said:


> And more shit news....


----------



## braindancer (Jul 19, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> And back.
> 
> Got sunburned for the first time this year as well.



Nice one - I'll do the double one day!  

This time I was perfectly happy with drinking beer and swimming in the sea on arrival


----------



## braindancer (Jul 19, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah I made it to Moreton, just about, with them before turning back. Was amazing to drop into even if I couldn't make it all the way. So many people doing it. Took the back roads home, got slightly lost, was a gorgeous night.
> 
> 
> Will have to work hard to make it for next year, I can just about do 30k without getting to fagged out to peddle, need to up that to at least 100k on a semi-regular basis then push to 150k+ in the last few weeks before the event I think.



So you got to experience the joy of cycling through the cat litter/gravel that the powers that be had lobbed all over the road in to Moreton....  it was _really _deep in parts - I'd be surprised if no-one came off....

See you next year then


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2016)

braindancer said:


> So you got to experience the joy of cycling through the cat litter/gravel that the powers that be had lobbed all over the road in to Moreton....  it was _really _deep in parts - I'd be surprised if no-one came off....
> 
> See you next year then



Worse still, I did it again yesterday, tooled around the Essex back roads in 30 degree heat and had my fecking tyres melt from the superheated gravel embedded in the grips!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 19, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Worse still, I did it again yesterday, tooled around the Essex back roads in 30 degree heat and had my fecking tyres melt from the superheated gravel embedded in the grips!



Oh dear.  Doesn't sound much fun....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Oh dear.  Doesn't sound much fun....



Nah it was a blast, fucking gorgeous day


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 20, 2016)

Just had three brilliant days in the Alps. Col du Joly is a top tip for anyone who's running out of famous cols to cycle up. Amazing views of Mont Blanc from the top.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone got any tips on a good cycle insurer? I was looking at Wiggle, who provide a lot, and they get good reviews, but it's quite expensive compare with other insurers, and it looks like I might need to purchase a brand new lock to comply with their T&Cs, even though the one I have is perfectly adequate. And a Datatag discount would be nice too.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 20, 2016)

My Ride100 training now complete. My left shoulder is really achy so I won't be doing any more longish rides till the big day.

Has been a great journey round the south east putting in all the miles and getting up to 80+ miles with energy still in the tank. 

So lucky to live with such beautiful countryside on our doorstop.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

I see the Dynamo has made the Guardian What's the etiquette of the Dunwich Dynamo? | Maeve Shearlaw, BUT I take issue... The times when I did it I registered and had the bike checked for road worthiness and I don't remember hills ( just a slope or two).
I rmember one year, I was following some bloke who looked like he was nodding off. The next thing I knew, he went over sideways into a hedge  How can you nod off while riding a bike?
I used to head out to a pub Epping way and stop for a couple of pints before making my way down to Dunwich, superb ride 

BTW A quick shout for Barry who was heavily involved in organising it and sadly past at a stupidly young age of 40 something while swimming of the coast of Spaina few years back. RIP Barry.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see the Dynamo has made the Guardian What's the etiquette of the Dunwich Dynamo? | Maeve Shearlaw, BUT I take issue... The times when I did it I registered and had the bike checked for road worthiness and I don't remember hills ( just a slope or two).
> I rmember one year, I was following some bloke who looked like he was nodding off. The next thing I knew, he went over sideways into a hedge  How can you nod off while riding a bike?
> I used to head out to a pub Epping way and stop for a couple of pints before making my way down to Dunwich, superb ride
> 
> BTW A quick shout for Barry who was heavily involved in organising it and sadly past at a stupidly young age of 40 something while swimming of the coast of Spaina few years back. RIP Barry.


I started doing these in about 2003 or 4 and it was a lovely ride. I particularly enjoyed the early hours run across rural Suffolk and arriving at the coast as the sun was beginning to rise, and the feeling of being the only person around for miles at times. 
I missed a couple of years and came back in 2013 and I really didn't enjoy it. Tthere were many large groups of almost entirely (posh) men who seemed highly competitive and I was cut up a few times and ended up getting stuck in the middle of some of these groups. Even got sworn at when i asked if i could be let through once. And it seemed like there was quite a bit of commercial exploitation going on - with crowds of people and vehicles cluttering up the road around multiple food stops. It just felt different. I decided I wouldn't do it again. 

Also - there is one hill if i remember correctly - can;t remember the name of the village now - and if you're not very fit as i wasn;t a couple of years running - even a small incline can feel like a mountain after 100+ miles.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh AuntiStella sorry to hear of your bad experiences. It's been a while since I did it. I loved it for the peace and calm. It was the exact opposite to the thousands doing the London to Brighton. Empty roads, peace quiet and tranquility and a nice long ride with occasional stop for bread pudding. There were the occasional groups of club type cyclists but we just let them get on with it.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Oh AuntiStella sorry to hear of your bad experiences. It's been a while since I did it. I loved it for the peace and calm. It was the exact opposite to the thousands doing the London to Brighton. Empty roads, peace quiet and tranquility and a nice long ride with occasional stop for bread pudding. There were the occasional groups of club type cyclists but we just let them get on with it.


yeah - that's how i remembered it. Most people were there on their own or with one other - not very many cycling clubs. so it was a bit of a shock to see it turning into something more like the London to Brighton.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 20, 2016)

AuntiStella the answer is Audax


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 20, 2016)

a_chap said:


> AuntiStella the answer is Audax


What's that?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 20, 2016)

Audax?

Bwaa ha ha ha... there lies madness young lady! 

Audax is non-competitive long-distance cycling. Very friendly, very supportive, very cheap (my last 190 mile event cost £6) very challenging, very satisfying, (can be) very addictive.

Audax will change your view of yourself. Think you can't ride 100 miles? Yes you can. Think you can't ride 200 miles (in a day) yes you can. Think you cant ride 300+ miles. Yes you can.

Any one, any age, any bike. Any where, any time (I sound like the Goodies now)

Calendar of Audax UK cycling events for details of events forthcoming events.

Edited to add.....

This video  only added two days ago by the wonderful Damon Peacock gives an insight into Audax


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2016)

Doesn't it just fucking hurt after a while? I spent 11 hours cycling in the Alps at the weekend and felt ok afterwards, but only 7 hours of those were spent cycling with the rest being in cafes and restaurants.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 21, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> My Ride100 training now complete. My left shoulder is really achy so I won't be doing any more longish rides till the big day.
> 
> Has been a great journey round the south east putting in all the miles and getting up to 80+ miles with energy still in the tank.
> 
> So lucky to live with such beautiful countryside on our doorstop.



We really are. Tunbridge Wells is a great place to be based. Ashdown Forest to the south west, country lanes to the west, hilly as hell to the north, flat and 'rivery' to the east, marshes and seaside to the south east. They're quite dramatically different geographies.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> Doesn't it just fucking hurt after a while? I spent 11 hours cycling in the Alps at the weekend and felt ok afterwards, but only 7 hours of those were spent cycling with the rest being in cafes and restaurants.



It's vital that you're comfortable on the bike and that everything fits - then long rides won't hurt.

First time I did PBP* was within a year of taking up cycling. It took me 86 hours to finish (60-70 hours riding?) and *everything* hurt. I did LEL** two years later - by that time I actually had a clue what I was doing - it took about 100 hours and almost nothing hurt.

So, no. It doesn't have to hurt.

* PBP  = Paris Brest Paris - 1,200km
** LEL = London Edinburgh London - 1,400km


----------



## Janh (Jul 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> ...
> 
> BTW A quick shout for Barry who was heavily involved in organising it and sadly past at a stupidly young age of 40 something while swimming of the coast of Spaina few years back. RIP Barry.



Agree, a South London cycling legend.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2016)

Barry. Bless him. Wow. Did not expect that. I did a bike treasure hunt in the city with him. I think it was the day after Diana died. We were near smithfield. Jees, he nearly lapped a sarky copper in a car!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 22, 2016)

Yelkcub said:


> Thought it was The Cycling Cat Thread. Gutted.


Beaten to it, 33 pages ago.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> It's vital that you're comfortable on the bike and that everything fits - then long rides won't hurt.
> 
> First time I did PBP* was within a year of taking up cycling. It took me 86 hours to finish (60-70 hours riding?) and *everything* hurt. I did LEL** two years later - by that time I actually had a clue what I was doing - it took about 100 hours and almost nothing hurt.
> 
> ...



I need to have a proper saddle fit, I think. And I suppose we do ride at max pace. We could be more leisurely.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> I need to have a proper saddle fit, I think. And I suppose we do ride at max pace. We could be more leisurely.



For Audax you have to pick a power output that you can sustain all day. And all night. And all the next day. Etc...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 23, 2016)

Problem with me being 15st is that it's very difficult to stay in zone 2/3 if it's even remotely hilly.


----------



## Janh (Jul 24, 2016)

The secret ingredient used to treat bicycle tires at the Tour de France? Vinegar

I have never heard of this way of treating bike tyres for the rain, with vinegar, in all my years of cycling.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 25, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> Doesn't it just fucking hurt after a while? I spent 11 hours cycling in the Alps at the weekend and felt ok afterwards, but only 7 hours of those were spent cycling with the rest being in cafes and restaurants.





a_chap said:


> It's vital that you're comfortable on the bike and that everything fits - then long rides won't hurt.
> 
> First time I did PBP* was within a year of taking up cycling. It took me 86 hours to finish (60-70 hours riding?) and *everything* hurt. I did LEL** two years later - by that time I actually had a clue what I was doing - it took about 100 hours and almost nothing hurt.
> 
> ...



Just getting into Audax this year - I've done 4 so far with a 5th coming up - all 200s - but with extras getting to the start and home meaning some of them have come close to being 300s.  Hoping to get a 300 in though this year - or _maybe _a double imperial century.  Main difficulty is finding the time....  

Find the idea of doing more than that somewhat mind-boggling - but who knows what the future may hold


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 25, 2016)

Only started cycling to work a few months ago. Couple of observations. The primary one being cyclists who wear earphones, presumably listening to music. How the fuck is that legal if car drivers can't use mobile phones?

It's usually the Lycra clad cunts riding to their jobs in the city seemingly believing they're Bradley Wiggins. Which brings me to my other observation. Lycra. Seriously? The hierarchy amongst cyclists is also quite fascinating with the Lycra crew clearly believing they own the road.

But. Headphones, how is that safe? It takes away one of your key senses.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Only started cycling to work a few months ago. Couple of observations. The primary one being cyclists who wear earphones, presumably listening to music. How the fuck is that legal if car drivers can't use mobile phones?
> 
> It's usually the Lycra clad cunts riding to their jobs in the city seemingly believing they're Bradley Wiggins. Which brings me to my other observation. Lycra. Seriously? The hierarchy amongst cyclists is also quite fascinating with the Lycra crew clearly believing they own the road.
> 
> But. Headphones, how is that safe? It takes away one of your key senses.



Yeah, headphone wearing is a mugs' game. But what's wrong with lycra? I cycle in from home (Tunbridge Wells, 38 miles) sometimes and you wouldn't catch me not wearing lycra for anything but the shortest (<3 miles) because it's not very comfortable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2016)

Passed the 30k milestone yesterday, made sure I went up some fairly serious hills as well.


Aiming to get fit and up to 50k before winter focussing on dealing with hills and off terrain of the forest, then I can focus on longer rides into the countryside with less frequency in the winter months before picking up again in the spring summer and doing a trial ride to/from Sudbury before the Dyanmo in July. Thats my goal for next year, feels good to have a target but very nerve wracking at the same time.

I may well be to lazy to go into Hackney for the start but picking up from Epping is very doable.


edit, for the last 2 posts: Lycra looks daft but its practical otherwise people wouldn't wear it. There do seem to be 2 very different types of cyclists and generally the more serious and more angry/competitive cyclists tend to wear Lycra the most. But there are plenty of casual ones wearing it as well.

Headphones I can't approve of, but I can understand the temptation on long rides.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 25, 2016)

I dunno. Don't know much about it tbh. It does look a little try-hard though. If I can quite happily make my commute in jeans and t-shirt I'm not quite sure why branded lycra, wraparound goggles etc are required to make the journey from clapham to leadenhall st or wherever these roided up guys work. it's like dressing in full man u kit for having a kick-around with your mates.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 25, 2016)

On the headphones thing - has there ever been talk of legislation against it a la the drivers and their mobiles? i dont particularly care about their lives but they're making it dodgy for the rest of us.

Oh, one other beef. The same roided, lycras, coldplay hard house remix imbibing dickheads hoofing it through red lights. whats with that.


----------



## Winot (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I dunno. Don't know much about it tbh. It does look a little try-hard though. If I can quite happily make my commute in jeans and t-shirt I'm not quite sure why branded lycra, wraparound goggles etc are required to make the journey from clapham to leadenhall st or wherever these roided up guys work. it's like dressing in full man u kit for having a kick-around with your mates.



 I have to wear a suit for work, and keep some in the office to change into. It makes sense therefore to wear lycra on my journey in. There were quite a few trips in over the last few months where I got absolutely soaked, and all I needed to do was to take off the lycra and change into dry clothing once I got work.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Only started cycling to work a few months ago. Couple of observations. The primary one being cyclists who wear earphones, presumably listening to music. How the fuck is that legal if car drivers can't use mobile phones?
> 
> It's usually the Lycra clad cunts riding to their jobs in the city seemingly believing they're Bradley Wiggins. Which brings me to my other observation. Lycra. Seriously? The hierarchy amongst cyclists is also quite fascinating with the Lycra crew clearly believing they own the road.
> 
> But. Headphones, how is that safe? It takes away one of your key senses.





Boris Johnson's credibility with London cyclists is slipping away



> But it's not the big issue. Even Detective Chief Superintendent Glyn Jones, who heads the Met's traffic unit, was unable to point definitively to a single serious cycling incident where headphone use could be identified as a cause.



So seems stupid but doesn't actually appear to lead to any serious incidents. Time/energy is better spent on other aspects of cycling safety than headphone wearing.

Mobile phones on the other hand well proven to be very dangerous to use whilst driving, not at all comparable.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I dunno. Don't know much about it tbh. It does look a little try-hard though. If I can quite happily make my commute in jeans and t-shirt I'm not quite sure why branded lycra, wraparound goggles etc are required to make the journey from clapham to leadenhall st or wherever these roided up guys work. it's like dressing in full man u kit for having a kick-around with your mates.



How do you know where they came from?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Only started cycling to work a few months ago. Couple of observations. The primary one being cyclists who wear earphones, presumably listening to music. How the fuck is that legal if car drivers can't use mobile phones?
> 
> But. Headphones, how is that safe? It takes away one of your key senses.



Commendable that you have started commuting by bike.

How is listening to music on a bike any different to vehicle drivers in sound-proofed cars listening to music on the radio? When I drive I sure as hell cann't hear other vehicles or pedestrians.



Reiabuzz said:


> It's usually the Lycra clad cunts riding to their jobs in the city seemingly believing they're Bradley Wiggins. Which brings me to my other observation. Lycra. Seriously? The hierarchy amongst cyclists is also quite fascinating with the Lycra crew clearly believing they own the road.



You seem to have the same nasty biased attitude that many non bike riders have, which is a shame. However you've only just started riding, so I can understand your ignorance of the benefits of materials like Lycra.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> On the headphones thing - has there ever been talk of legislation against it a la the drivers and their mobiles? i dont particularly care about their lives but they're making it dodgy for the rest of us.
> 
> Oh, one other beef. The same roided, lycras, coldplay hard house remix imbibing dickheads hoofing it through red lights. whats with that.


Did you used to call yourself Sad Ken?


----------



## Jago (Jul 25, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Only started cycling to work a few months ago. Couple of observations. The primary one being cyclists who wear earphones, presumably listening to music. How the fuck is that legal if car drivers can't use mobile phones?
> 
> It's usually the Lycra clad cunts riding to their jobs in the city seemingly believing they're Bradley Wiggins. Which brings me to my other observation. Lycra. Seriously? The hierarchy amongst cyclists is also quite fascinating with the Lycra crew clearly believing they own the road.
> 
> But. Headphones, how is that safe? It takes away one of your key senses.



I wear headphones when I cycle all the time, usually listening to podcasts. It's never been an issue for me as traffic is loud, far louder than a comedy or news show (and occasionally music) that I'm listening to. If I see or hear a car barrelling in my direction the headphones don't stop me from taking evasive action.

No idea why you're worried about what others are wearing. If it makes them more comfortable on a miserable (or even a lovely) commute into work then fair play to them. It's not for me because I'm old and tend to bulge in exactly the wrong places but even in baggy shorts a strategically stitched bit of chamois leather can avoid all sorts of........ issues.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 26, 2016)

Froome comes to the London classic. Some of team Sky are there. Nice of him to show up in the 'old' country.

This is on Sunday after Ride100. Starts finishes on the Mall I think.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2016)

I moved back to London at the weekend, I'm looking after the nipper while the Mrs has gone back to work, so not going to be getting a lot of riding in (although the child seat on the heavy bike will see some use).

I've managed a couple of late evening rides this week, exploring bits of north London and trying to figure out a nice regular route I can do that doesn't involve a lot of traffic or junctions/lights. I think I have the outbound half sorted - up York Way at the side of Kings Cross and onwards up to Highbury (nice climb up West Hill I can work on), then over the top of Archway to Crouch End and back in from there, though I'm having trouble finding a coherent route back. I want to get a nice ten miler sorted as a short training loop with options to make it a bit longer if I have time.

Londoners - what other climbs/decent bits of road are there that I can feasibly get to and back in an hour from Angel?


----------



## braindancer (Jul 28, 2016)

Swain's Lane! Strava Segment | OFFICIAL 100Climbs No27 Swains Lane

Where I'm in 3000th position on Strava!  Beat that! 

Alexandra Palace is good too - although can be too much traffic at times.... Strava Segment | Alexandra Palace South Terrace


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 28, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Swain's Lane! Strava Segment | OFFICIAL 100Climbs No27 Swains Lane
> 
> Where I'm in 3000th position on Strava!  Beat that!



374th 

Enjoyed it, felt quite comfortable on the steep bit which I wasn't expecting (the 23 on the back doesn't usually help but I must have hit a rhythm), Highgate West Hill felt harder the other night although I wasn't prepared for that one and had gone pretty fast up the first part - this time I'd scoped it out on Google maps & knew to expect the steep part.

Going out that way and then coming back along Hornsey Rd & the A1200 from Highbury worked out at almost exactly ten miles, so I think that might be a training loop sorted.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 29, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> 374th



Bastard!   Does that mean I'm now 3001st?


----------



## Stash (Jul 29, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> 374th
> 
> Enjoyed it, felt quite comfortable on the steep bit which I wasn't expecting (the 23 on the back doesn't usually help but I must have hit a rhythm), Highgate West Hill felt harder the other night although I wasn't prepared for that one and had gone pretty fast up the first part - this time I'd scoped it out on Google maps & knew to expect the steep part.
> 
> Going out that way and then coming back along Hornsey Rd & the A1200 from Highbury worked out at almost exactly ten miles, so I think that might be a training loop sorted.


Highgate West Hill definitely feels longer/ harder than Swain's Lane, but I think Swain's Lane has steeper bits (that bit after the cemetery gates is about 20%). Swain's Lane also much quieter.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

They've lost the live signal in the London race, ridiculous


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah bit silly that  the race is in its final stages and we can't see anything!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone watching? Last ten minutes no picture of the race

ETA Ah yes Bungle73, it's shit isn't it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

No pictures of the Sky guys at all


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

Tom Boonen 

Fucking awful technical fail by the BBC though, load of shit


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2016)

Failed to complete the Audax UK National 400 on the Pashley.

Have I gone soft?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Bastard!   Does that mean I'm now 3001st?



Had a better go at it tonight and now up to 105th  2:34.

I did set a goal of getting in the top 100 after my attempt earlier in the week, so quite pleased to be this close already - bit of a headwind and quite humid too, so with more advantageous conditions and a serviced bike there's a few more seconds to come off that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2016)

.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 1, 2016)

Finished the quite chaotic Ride100 yesterday. Amazing day apart from the jams nr Pyrford and an exhilarating ending into a sunny Mall finish line. Highly recommend it. Cycling utopia of closed roads and the most beautiful parts of Surrey.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 1, 2016)

Well done on getting round it DJWrongspeed - I'll have a go at getting a place next year I think. Is it a really crowded ride or does it open up a bit?


----------



## braindancer (Aug 1, 2016)

Good work - I've tried to get a place each year for the last 4 with no luck.....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 1, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Good work - I've tried to get a place each year for the last 4 with no luck.....


Do it for the Samaritans, you only have to raise £250 (cheapest I've found) and get a guaranteed place. I did it for Richard House Children's Hospice and the minimum sponsorship is only £300. That wasn't too hard to raise.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 1, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it a really crowded ride or does it open up a bit?



I think this year was an exception so we did alot of standing around because of the 2 major crashes. Generally it's not so busy and you get used to being with other cyclists. Coming down Putney Hill towards the bridge was stunning and everyone was going so fast it felt like everyone was cheering me on at one point because we were so spread out. I'm sure they'll rethink it for next year but I hope they don't radically alter the route.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 1, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Good work - I've tried to get a place each year for the last 4 with no luck.....



British Cycling registered clubs get a lot of places, FWIW.

Our club did an anti-Ride London 115 miler yesterday: Ride Lydd. Was great fun.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Do it for the Samaritans, you only have to raise £250 (cheapest I've found) and get a guaranteed place. I did it for Richard House Children's Hospice and the minimum sponsorship is only £300. That wasn't too hard to raise.



Thanks for the tips - I did think about this, but another friend was doing it for charity, and my partner was doing a sponsored walk the week before - and I'd have had to pester all the same people for cash!  Maybe next year....

I'm not entirely sure I'd like it anyway - I don't really like cycling in large groups - more of a soloist!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2016)

Managed to remove pretty much all of the kink from my bike wheel. Took an hour, much greasy fingered cursing, and a long period where it was far more kinky than when I started. But now it spins without rubbing on the brakes  Not bad for my first attempt at trueing.

However, it's no longer a circle


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 4, 2016)

Attempted my evening loop again last night, messy with the gears and probably a bit tired up Swains which meant three seconds slower than the last effort, despite a bit of a push from the wind at the bottom. 

Had a bit of a sprint on a segment over the top of Archway afterwards, fairly clear of cars so doing well but then hit one of the speed bumps pretty hard (think it had a bit of a dip or a pothole in front) then a little further on bounced the front wheel off a large bit of gravel. Managed to match the existing KOM but 30 seconds later the front tyre was flat.

I don't bother taking a pump on these short local spins (not far from home), but the puncture was pretty much at the apex of my loop, so a 3.5 mile trudge back from Crouch End to EC1 in my socks, eyes down looking out for glass and dogshit the whole way. Fuck your speed bumps, London.

Anyone had any luck taking bike on buses? Thought if I had taken the wheels off and stick the frame over my shoulder I could have got away with it (though I had no oyster or bank card with me last night).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2016)

Why did you walk in your socks?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why did you walk in your socks?



My shoes have cleats, which are crap for walking in and wear out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> My shoes have cleats, which are crap for walking in and wear out.


Ah,  I'd still rather walk in the cleats and make people in front of you think they are being stalked by a little horse. 
I walked 6 miles home in them once.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> make people in front of you think they are being stalked by a little horse


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2016)

Not all that helpful for me to say this now, but I wouldn't go anywhere without a saddle bag containing bike tool, 2 X inner tubes and 2 X CO2 canisters (plus the CO2 inflator, of course).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2016)

Fair point about them wearing out though.i don't wear mine anymore as they wore out from my stupid habit of assisting my braking  with them. 
Have to cycle around on tiny pedals now


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not all that helpful for me to say this now, but I wouldn't go anywhere without a saddle bag containing bike tool, 2 X inner tubes and 2 X CO2 canisters (plus the CO2 inflator, of course).


Fucking hell. What's the co2 for?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucking hell. What's the co2 for?



Pumping tyres up. Much quicker than pump and gets them to a proper pressure that you're unlikely to achieve with a pump. 

But then I'm a Lycra warrior.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't be arsed with all that. If I get a puncture, I walk home or take it to the nearest bike shop


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 4, 2016)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not all that helpful for me to say this now, but I wouldn't go anywhere without a saddle bag containing bike tool, 2 X inner tubes and 2 X CO2 canisters (plus the CO2 inflator, of course).



I'd had one puncture in the last year (hawthorn on a social ride, which I did have kit for - I do carry pump and tube on longer rides) until two weeks ago when I hit another large stone (the pressure pushed the tyre against a bit of glass wedged in the rubber that hadn't quite got through to the tube - that time 5mins from home) and then this. So generally I've carried nothing on my daily 9 mile commute or short local rides since punctures had been that much of a rarity that the inconvenience/weight of carrying a repair kit outweighed the remote chance of having to walk a few miles home or to the nearest station. I think roads are shabbier here so maybe I'll have to stick a tube and the race rocket in my pocket.

The other lesson is probably one of not hitting 20mph speedbumps at 30mph+, but where's the fun in pootling about at 20? It's like living in a cage.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> My shoes have cleats, which are crap for walking in and wear out.



That's why I prefer Time ATAC cleats and MTB shoes. They're recessed into the shoe so you can still walk perfectly ok in them.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I walked 6 miles home in them once.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 5, 2016)

a_chap said:


> That's why I prefer Time ATAC cleats and MTB shoes. They're recessed into the shoe so you can still walk perfectly ok in them.


Shimnao SPDs here. With the SH-56 cleats.

Does anyone who isn't racing actually need road pedals/shoes? They're too much hassle for people who just want to ride their bikes.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello - quick question regarding inflation...

I normally pump mine up to 20/30 more PSI  than the the tyre suggests though was told recently I should go about 10 psi under? Is this correct?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


>



What does 'blowing up' mean?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What does 'blowing up' mean?



Bonking, Hunger knock etc.  Just means you've completely run out of energy and need some food sharpish.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 6, 2016)

craigxcraig said:


> Hello - quick question regarding inflation...
> 
> I normally pump mine up to 20/30 more PSI  than the the tyre suggests though was told recently I should go about 10 psi under? Is this correct?


The pressure written on the sidewall is the maximum recommended pressure, not the suggested optimum. If you go over it you run the risk of the tyre seat blowing off the rim. Or of splitting the rim itself, if it's at all worn. Generally road bikes I put at 100-110 psi, hybrids 70-80 psi and mountain bikes 50psi for on road use. Although when I'm off road I run right down to 20 psi for better grip. Very hard tyre pressures generally grip less well and give an overly harsh ride. Running tyres soft for a long time can cause the sidewalls to perish and crack and will make riding feel like harder work.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 6, 2016)

craigxcraig said:


> Hello - quick question regarding inflation...
> 
> I normally pump mine up to 20/30 more PSI  than the the tyre suggests though was told recently I should go about 10 psi under? Is this correct?



If you're trying to optimise for efficiency then it's usually better to err on the side of lower pressure as suspensive power loss (from over inflation, sometimes referred to as impedance) increases at a greater rate than that of hysteretic power loss (from under inflation leading to tyre flex). ie, within a range of normal range of operating pressures it's easier to lose power from over inflation than under inflation.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks both.

I'm a commuter lewisham/Holborn - generally been taking me about 40 mins though this week (having lowered) I've been doing 36/7 and one morning 34, surely it couldn't have made that much difference?

Personally, I think I've been lucky and had the wind behind me!!


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 6, 2016)

craigxcraig said:


> I'm a commuter lewisham/Holborn - generally been taking me about 40 mins though this week (having lowered) I've been doing 36/7 and one morning 34, surely it couldn't have made that much difference?



No, tyre pressures can't make that much difference unless they were completely flat before. eg: for me a 17% increase in speed (30km/h -> 35km/h) requires a 60% increase in power (150W -> 240W).


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 6, 2016)

Did think it highly unlikely 

Been running about 110, wall says 85 so lowered to 80 on the back and 75 on the front.

DownwardDog this is as technical as I get, you lost me with your kmh/w/% increases but do know what you mean. Just been hovering get around 40 mins for last 18 months  Deffo had the wind behind me!!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2016)

So my front dérailleur fucked up at the weekend and I need the bike for Saturday, because of course I do. I can't get up that hill in road gear, well I probably can but I won't enjoy it. 

Hnngghh. Have had a play around but looking at the net has me still far to stumped so its emergency wfh tomorrow and try a couple of bike shops near here to get it sorted.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> So my front dérailleur fucked up at the weekend and I need the bike for Saturday, because of course I do. I can't get up that hill in road gear, well I probably can but I won't enjoy it.
> 
> Hnngghh. Have had a play around but looking at the net has me still far to stumped so its emergency wfh tomorrow and try a couple of bike shops near here to get it sorted.


what's it doing/not doing specifically?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2016)

weepiper said:


> what's it doing/not doing specifically?




Front gears aren't shifting up


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Front gears aren't shifting up


not shifting from the big to the small ring or from the small to the big ring?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2016)

weepiper said:


> not shifting from the big to the small ring or from the small to the big ring?




Biggest to smallest.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Biggest to smallest.


Ok, so probably either the cable or the derailleur is seized. If you release the shifter as if you were shifting onto the small ring does the cable go slack? If it stays tight, either the cable or the shifter is fucked. If it goes slack, the derailleur is seized. You might be able to free it off by spraying it liberally with WD40 or GT85 or similar and working it backwards and forwards with pliers round the cable clamp part.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2016)

Guy in the shop fixed it easily, looks like it was the derailleur out of allignment, something needed tightening. Got it up and fixed as soon as I got in the shop which was cool.

Was privy to a lovely family who came in and spoke to the other staff member while I was waiting

"Hi, we'd like to get a bike sizing for my son"
"Ok, well it looks he's a 26" wheel, we've a lot in stock. What make would you prefer?"
"Oh. 26"? I'm getting a 24" online"
"..."

Cue a bit of cursing from the staff when the cheeky fuckers were ushered out of the shop.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 10, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Guy in the shop fixed it easily, looks like it was the derailleur out of allignment, something needed tightening. Got it up and fixed as soon as I got in the shop which was cool.
> 
> Was privy to a lovely family who came in and spoke to the other staff member while I was waiting
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was just the cable tension that needed adjusting. It's something you could easily do yourself.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 10, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Does anyone who isn't racing actually need road pedals/shoes? They're too much hassle for people who just want to ride their bikes.



Years ago I always rode with cycling shoes, clips and straps as was the fashion and when look came along with clipless pedals and cleats I went for those and found all versions okay.
These days though I ride in whatever I am wearing with platform pedals, unless I'm out on the vintage clubman.

I read Grant Petersen's great book Just Ride and agree that unless you are competing, there is no need to be clipped in.
Better for commuting or even that quick dash to the shops, no messing about changing or having to go and dig out special footwear.
As the book says, 'Unless you are a racer, your bike is a toy to be enjoyed whenever'. He sees bikes as a path to adventures and not something to chase ever higher speeds on.

I currently favour a pair of Adidas samba trainers and find as I get older it is safer than trying to unclip, especially in heavy traffic.

I should point out that Grant Petersen although a well known bike designer, builder and rider over in the States is also the author of the brilliantly titled, Eat Bacon, Don't Jog: Get Strong. Get Lean. No Bullshit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2016)

I read that.  I like his attitude. 
Don't bother maintaining it unless you can be arsed as the bike shop can do it all cheaply anyway, was the message I took from his book


----------



## weepiper (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello urban cyclists. I've just been on a weekend bikepacking trip  We parked up in town and rode for 3-4 hours into the mountains to the bothy, slept there overnight - on the floor in sleeping bags and camping mats, drinking tea with water out of the stream and eating noodles cooked on a wee gas stove (sharing it with 5 random strangers and a dog, roaring fire and good chat though) and rode out again the next day. The whole ride was a loop so new territory both days. Was ace and I can highly recommend but I am a bit broken today and have so many midgie bites my whole leg is swelling up  here's some pictures.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2016)

I have just seen these and wondered if anyone here had any experience of them.
I thought they would be very useful for cycling parents to drop their small children off at school, then leave the sidecar there and commute to work, if they had the option of course.

I was also, as ever impressed by the way Europeans, especially the Scandinavian countries accommodate cyclists and do not treat us as tax avoiding criminals!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 18, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Alexandra Palace is good too - although can be too much traffic at times.... Strava Segment | Alexandra Palace South Terrace



Managed (joint) 27th on that one tonight, didn't get off the big ring, though had a bit of a tailwind helping out (9mph according to BBC weather). I'm the second fastest over-45 yr old on both that and Swains, so there's something to aim for.

I've noticed the Strava demographic (and probable cycling demographic in general) is very different in London vs. Yorkshire, as most of my battles up in Leeds are against people older than me!  There's only one person over 45 in the top 100 for Swains. Lots of young men with nice bikes.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 28, 2016)

I guess this is the thread for this. We've been trying to get a bike for next to fuck all so we can just go for a ride. I think this is a winner for 10 of your earth pounds. Haggled down initially from 25 to 20. Then we got a message he'd burst the 'tyre' pumping it up. After some too-ing and fro-ing went to look anyway. Turned out to be a friend from childhood i haven't seen since childhood when my parents were together. Small world! I'd already mande my mind up at £10 so just offered that and done, sold!To be honest neither of us have a shit about price. Just funny to see each other like that!

The bike is in top condition. Little rust on the usual seat post and handlebars but the frame is cracking, not a wobble in the wheels. Had a spare tube already and with that, its good to go.

Behold a classic


----------



## a_chap (Aug 30, 2016)

It happens to famous people too

Jeremy Vine Posts Road Rage Clip Of Female Motorist Threatening to Knock Him Out


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 31, 2016)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 90966


God Scotland is fantastic to cycle in.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Quick question. I've been parking up my bike locked to a lamp post across the road from work for the last few months. Got a mouthful yesterday from the landlord of the pub next to the lamp post because apparently it's been blocking his keg rolling in the morning (despite the fact hes still got enough room to roll a keg with plenty of room left over). Anyway, he claims I shouldn't be parking up there.

All got a bit heated. Not really willing to back down as he's been a shit in other ways to people I know on other issues, but is he in the right?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Quick question. I've been parking up my bike locked to a lamp post across the road from work for the last few months. Got a mouthful yesterday from the landlord of the pub next to the lamp post because apparently it's been blocking his keg rolling in the morning (despite the fact hes still got enough room to roll a keg with plenty of room left over). Anyway, he claims I shouldn't be parking up there.
> 
> All got a bit heated. Not really willing to back down as he's been a shit in other ways to people I know on other issues, but is he in the right?



afaik you are legally fine, but probably depends on local bylaws so check with your local council. Best answer is from an insurance company but I don't know how reliable it is: Cycling and the Law - Know your rights on the road

If you're causing him issues you should probably lock it up elsewhere anyway, surely there are other posts or railings nearby you could use? Just cos you think he's got enough space doesn't mean you aren't causing him problems (though he should sort it out with you in the right way, it shouldn't get heated).


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeh, fair call. might just park it down the road.

I'm pretty sure he ripped my mudguard off a couple of weeks ago but didnt put two and two together until yesterday when he told me to not be surprised if my bike gets damaged by his kegs. i cant be arsed with a feud but equally not really one to back down when I've not done anything wrong. 

i've managed to get myself banned from his pub though, at the very least (also my work local )


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Yeh, fair call. might just park it down the road.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he ripped my mudguard off a couple of weeks ago but didnt put two and two together until yesterday when he told me to not be surprised if my bike gets damaged by his kegs. i cant be arsed with a feud but equally not really one to back down when I've not done anything wrong.
> 
> i've managed to get myself banned from his pub though, at the very least (also my work local )



Yeah, I mean sounds like he is being a wanker about this, I mean if it's an issue, leave a note on the bike, ripping off mudguards then confronting someone is a shit way to go about it. See if you can get a written answer from the council or something like that to show him you are allowed to lock your bike there but start locking your bike up somewhere else. Then see if you can get your work local moved... that'd be the best revenge, taking away his business.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 3, 2016)

If anyone is interested I have turned the data from "Britains 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs" into a .csv file. Copy the data below into Notepad or Notepad++ etc then save it as something like "climb.csv", you can then open it in Excel or your spreadsheet of choice and rearrange the list into things like ordered by steepest climb or most metres gained.




Spoiler



1,Cheddar Gorge,Somerset,150m,5%,3.5 km,16%
2,Weston Hill,Bath,165m,9%,1.8 km,18%
3,Crowcombe Combe,Somerset,188m,15%,1.2 km,25%
4,Porlock,Somerset,372m,12%,4.9 km,25%
5,Dunkery Beacon,Somerset,326m,10%,3.2 km,17%
6,Exmoor Forest,Devon,406m,4%,11 km,12%
7,Challacombe,Devon,166m,11%,1.5 km,25%
8,Dartmeet,Devon,125m,11%,1.1 km,18%
9,Haytor Vale,Devon,335m,6%,5.4 km,12%
10,Widecombe,Devon,163m,12%,1.4 km,16%
11,Rundelstone,Devon,346m,4%,9.0 km,15%
12,Salcombe Hill,Devon,159m,13%,1.2 km,20%
13,Dovers Hill,Glouc,145m,10%,1.7 km,14%
14,Box Hill,Surrey,130m,5%,2.5 km,6%
15,York’s Hill,Kent,92m,14%,0.6 km,20%
16,White Lane,Surrey,79m,13%,0.7 km, 22%
17,Leith Hill,Dorking,145m,7%,2.1 km,16%
18,White Downs,Dorking,112m,6%,1.9 km,20%
19,The Wall,E.Sussex,125m,9%,1.4 km, 17%
20,Toys Hill,Kent,170m,6%,2.7 km,18%
21,Steyning Bostal,Sussex,123m,8%,1.6 km,17%
22,Ditchling Beacon,Sussex,142m,10%,1.4 km, 17%
23,Whiteleaf,Chilterns,127m,9%,1.4 km,16%
24,Streatley Hill,Berkshire,120m,11%,1.0 km,18%
25,Combe Gibbet,Hungerford,83m,10%,0.8 km,18%
26,Mott Street,Essex,78m,5%,1.4 km,12%
27,Swains Lane,London,71m,8%,0.9 km,20%
28,Michaelgate,Lincoln,31m,12%,0.3 km,17%
29,Terrace Hill,Leicest,76m,8%,0.9 km,15%
30,Monsal Head,Bakewell,57m,12%,0.5 km,17%
31,Bank Road,Matlock,115m,10%,1.1 km,20%
32,Riber,Matlock,162m,9%,1.8 km,25%
33,Winnats Pass,Derbys,198m,12%,1.7 km,20%
34,Rowsley Bar,Derbys,140m,13%,1.1 km,25%
35,Curbar Edge,Derbys,175m,10%,1.8 km,16%
36,Mow Cop,Staffords,170m,11%,1.5 km,25%
37,Peaslows,Derbys,172m,11%,1.6 km,12%
38,Jiggers Bank,Shrops,125m,5%,2.6 km,10%
39,The Burway,Shrops,290m,10%,3.0 km,20%
40,Shibden Wall,Halifax,133m,15%,0.9 km,25%
41,Pea Royd Lane,S.Yorks,145m,12%,1.1 km,20%
42,Jackson Bridge,Holmfirth,161m,10%,1.5 km,20%
43,Holme Moss,Kirklees,204m,9%,2.2 km,12%
44,Halifax Lane,Calderdale,185m,11%,1.6 km,20%
45,Park Rash,Kettlewell,238m,10%,2.1 km,25%
46,Oxnop Scar,Muker,243m,6%,3.8 km,25%
47,Malham Cove,N.Yorks,199m,6%,3.4 km,20%
48,Langcliffe Scar,Settle,170m,10%,2.3 km,20%
49,Buttertubs,N.Yorks,223m,9%,3.6 km,25%
50,Fleet Moss,N.Yorks,323m,6%,5.3 km,20%
51,Tan Hill,N.Yorks,206m,2%,9.9 km,12%
52,Greenhow Hill,Pateley Br,282m,10%,4.0 km,18%
53,Norwood Edge,W.Yorks,169m,11%,1.9 km,18%
54,Boltby Bank,N. Yorks,162m,13%,1.3 km,20%
55,Rosedale Chimney,N.Yorks,179m,14%,1.4 km,33%
56,White Horse Bank,Kilburn,175m,10%,1.6 km,25%
57,The Stang,N.Yorks,241m,7%,3.8 km,17%
58,Carlton Bank,N. Yorks,202m,10%,2.0 km,30%
59,Crawleyside,Durham,274m,4%,6.2 km,20%
60,Peth Bank,Durham,141m,8%,1.8 km,20%
61,Winter’s Gibbet,N. East,153m,4%,3.7 km,10%
62,Chapel Fell,Durham,323m,8%,4.1 km,16%
63,,Mennock Pass,Dumfries,318m,3%,9.9 km,10%
64,Cairn O’ Mount,Aberdeen,313m,10%,3.3 km,14%
65,The Cairnwell,Perth,323m,4%,8.5 km,12%
66,The Lecht,Aberdeen,245m,8%,3.0 km,20%
67,Cairn Gorm,Aviemore,300m,5%,5.4 km,10%
68,Rest + be Thankful,Cairndow,253m,6%,4.4 km,16%
69,Bealach-Na-Ba,Highlands,623m,7%,8.9 km,20%
70,Cat and Fiddle,Cheshire,381m,3%,11.2 km,5%
71,Swiss Hill,Cheshire,69m,13%,0.5 km,17%
72,The Rake,Lancs,101m,12%,0.95 km,23%
73,Garsdale Head,Cumbria,222m,6%,3.6 km,20%
74,Nick O’ Pendle,Lancass,145m,11%,1.3 km,14%
75,Trough of Bowland,Lancs,144m,6%,2.2 km,16%
76,Jubilee Tower,Lancs,230m,6%,4.1 km,16%
77,Hartside Fell,Cumbria,396m,5%,7.6 km, 7%
78,Lamps Moss,Cumbria,302m,8%,4.0 km, 17%
79,Cross of Greet,Slaidburn,182m,6%,2.9 km, 13%
80,Honister Pass,L. District,239m,7%,3.7 km,25%
81,Newlands House,L. District,205m,11%,1.9 km,25%
82,Whinlatter Pass,L. District,231m,7%,3.3 km,15%
83,Kirkstone Pass,L. District,292m, 6%,5.3 km,16%
84,Hardknott Pass,Eskdale,298m,13%,2.2 km,33%
85,Wrynose Pass,Langdale,278m,11%,2.5 km,25%
86,The Shelf,N. Wales,262m,5%,5.1 km, 12%
87,Moel Arthur,N.Wales,220m,10%,2.2 km,20%
88,Penbarras,N. Wales,258m,11%,2.3 km,25%
89,The Road to Hell,N.Wales,353m,3%,11 km,20%
90,Horseshoe Pass,N.Wales,317m,7%,6.1 km,20%
91,Bwlch Y Groes,Gynedd,385m,11%,3.5 km,25%
92,Ffordd Penllech,C. Wales,61m,20%,0.3 km,40%
93,Devil’s Staircase,Powys,151m,12%,1.3 km,25%
94,LLangynidr Mt,Powys,397m,7%,5.6 km, 14%
95,Black Mountain,S.Wales,378m,5%,7.1 km, 8%
96,Bryn Du,S.Wales,270m,5%,5.5 km, 22%
97,The Tumble,S.Wales,399m,8%,5.1 km, 16%
98,Rhigos,S.Wales,268m,4%,6.2 km, 7%
99,The Bwlch (S),Bridgend,340m,6%,5.8 km, 22%
100,Constitution Hill,Swansea,59m,20%,0.3 km, 22%


----------



## chriswill (Sep 3, 2016)

The only one I've ridden on there is Buttertubs and I can genuinely say I enjoyed the climb more that the decent. Terrifying!


----------



## braindancer (Sep 3, 2016)

chriswill said:


> The only one I've ridden on there is Buttertubs and I can genuinely say I enjoyed the climb more that the decent. Terrifying!



I generally enjoy climbing more than descending - I'm the worlds biggest scaredycat when it comes to descents....


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 3, 2016)

On that subject, I've improved my time on No.27 to 2:20 today, now in 32nd place on Strava and the fastest person aged 45 or over. Nice tailwind coming into the bend at the bottom helped a bit, plus nice to do it in daytime without being marginally weighed down by lights.

I'm also shit at descents, I think going into the side of a car at the bottom of one (and several near misses) has left me pretty fearful.

I'm having a service next week with a new chain and chainrings (the 53 is beginning to look like a throwing star) so hopefully a bit smoother and faster afterwards. I'm also thinking of replacing the jockey wheels at the same time since they don't cost a lot and do show some wear - is there much benefit to paying more money for fancy ones or should I just get standard Campag replacements?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking at the list I think I've done eight of the top 100, although some were pre-Strava: Ditchling Beacon, Holme Moss, Park Rash, Norwood Edge, Greenhow Hill, Cheddar Gorge, Swains, Honister Pass. Three involved some walking, two were on the 25kg Pashley.

I'll probably have a go at 14 & 26 sometime this year.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2016)

Back up north for a week (until Tuesday), looking forward to getting out in the evenings for countryside and proper hills. I got my bike serviced today with new chain & chainrings added but thought the back cassette would be fine as it wasn't showing much wear. It wasn't and I now have an unrideable bike, and can't get hold of a replacement cassette until Monday (unless I pay for next day postage to get it Saturday). Fucksticks.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 12, 2016)

After a few years of riding a hybrid I recently upgraded to a road bike.

Wow, what a difference. A group of friends and I have been doing the Doing It For Charity London2Brighton for the last couple of years and yesterday was the first time I used the road bike on a long run.

I must have taken an hour out of my best time.

The brakes don't seem as responsive as my hybrid but I'm guessing its just getting used to them.

Made it half way up Ditchling but then picked the wrong gear, even if I'd picked the right gear I don't think I would have made it to the top. Still, better than last year.

Posted the 260ish best time from start to finish so very happy with that


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> After a few years of riding a hybrid I recently upgraded to a road bike.
> 
> Wow, what a difference. A group of friends and I have been doing the Doing It For Charity London2Brighton for the last couple of years and yesterday was the first time I used the road bike on a long run.
> 
> ...


Brakes are a favourite area for road bike manufacturers to cut corners. You could probably get better braking by upgrading to a better set of calipers, or even just the brake pads. I swapped mine for some Kool Stop ones (I did order some 105 calipers but they wouldn't fit), which seemed to be recommended.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 16, 2016)

Junction Malfunction and a New Dawn

This is brilliant


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd booked today off with the intention of hitting one of my cycling goals for this year - doing a 200 mile ride....  I'd set my alarm for 5 o clock but had been awake for a while before that listening to the rain and thunder.  It had subsided it a bit by 5 so I got up and got on my bike.  I got as far as the end of my road - when the heavens opened once again and I was immediately soaked....  So I turned round and went back to bed.  200 miles ended up being about 200 metres.  

Not sure I'll have another opportunity now - though you never know.....


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Junction Malfunction and a New Dawn
> 
> This is brilliant



Yes it is, just don't look at the comments on fb/twitter to the various media and police posts about this. fucking idiots.
Apparently they caught 8 drivers doing close passes in 50 minutes on the Hagley Road today (big 2/3 lane dual carriageway coming into central birmingham), one of whom was a driving instructor giving a lesson!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 16, 2016)

BigTom said:


> ...one of whom was a driving instructor giving a lesson!



Had that happen to me a few weeks ago on the way to work


----------



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 25, 2016)

I just got the fastest time on a MayMyRide course (basically the equivalent of a Strava segment). Number 1 out of 88 people! 

The previous fastest time was 2:57; my time today was 2:49. Average speed 22.95 mph.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2016)

Had an accident  that wasn't my fault and now I have a buckled wheel,  missing spokes and a flat. 
Can't afford to fix it for a week or so but have to get across town every day.  
Fuck this shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 29, 2016)

I ran a test this morning

using the standard 2x T shirt commuting model, I reversed the yellow top shirt with the black under shirt today to see how drivers reacted. 2 near misses in 20 minutes. I will be going back to yellow T shirt approach on the cycle home tonight


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Had an accident  that wasn't my fault and now I have a buckled wheel,  missing spokes and a flat.
> Can't afford to fix it for a week or so but have to get across town every day.
> Fuck this shit.



Whose fault was it, and can you make them pay?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 29, 2016)

There is a manky womens merida tourer bike lying unused in me garden for anyone who needs a winter project....suits short person


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid   

Step one - buy a bike


----------



## The Boy (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike



100 miles sounds terrifying, but if you can get halfway fit, ride at a tempo that suits and keep well fed and watered it shouldn't be *too* bad.  

Good luck


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike



 You know it's £75? Lots of people I know have balked at that...

I can get you some advice about training from people at work if you want.

You can come on free basic maintenance courses if you don't know how to change a puncture (which you will definitely need to know) or adjusting brakes or gears (which may be useful but as long as the bike is setup at the start you won't be doing any of this stuff along the ride anyway): www.bikeright.co.uk/westmidlands/bite_size_bike_fix - there's not many courses so book now, I think it'll be january/february before there are spaces but let me know if you can't make them or want to come earlier and I'm sure I'll be able to create a space for you on some of the fully booked courses.
There's also cycle training if you want it but if you know how to ride and aren't planning to ride on the road, there's probably not much there for you. If you're going to be training on the road though then I would suggest doing at least a level 2 - improver class and probably a level 3 - advanced one too - www.bikeright.co.uk/westmidlands/cycletraining (I'm assuming you've never had training before except possibly cycling proficiency at school, if that's all you've done then things have changed in terms of rules/advice so do get the training).

In terms of the bike, ideally you want a road bike for a 100mile ride but you might want to buy a hybrid or tri-cross bike if you're thinking of using it for other stuff (road bikes don't normally have fittings for pannier racks, sometimes not for mudguards either, I think you can fit narrow slick tyres onto a hybrid/cross bike). The only real advice I have for you on this is test ride some bikes first, I can get you some recommendations for good independent bike shops in north birmingham if you want, On Your Bike in Digbeth are good if you're happy coming into town. £300+ budget for a new bike, if you want to spend less than that you should buy second hand, you'll get a much better bike (again I can recommend some second hand bike shops if you want). afaik you'll get decent gains in terms of component quality and lower weight up to around £1k at which point the gains start getting much smaller for much more money.

Good luck


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2016)

BigTom said:


> You know it's £75? Lots of people I know have balked at that...
> 
> I can get you some advice about training from people at work if you want.
> 
> ...


Cheers 

I have a friend who does cycle training, based in Birmingham. This post makes me wonder if you know him


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cheers
> 
> I have a friend who does cycle training, based in Birmingham. This post makes me wonder if you know him



It's entirely possible, I definitely will if they've worked for Bike Right but I won't if they haven't.


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike



Ebay is good - I spent £1400 and got myself a £3.5k bike with about 200 miles on the clock. I also got my brother a Condor Fratello with 105 setup for £500 although that was about 8 years ago  - just need to keep an eye out for cheap deals and stick to your budget.

If your lucky and work in a corporate then the bike to work scheme is worth looking at. I'd also recommend a test ride as suggested first because you can never really tell until you get on the bike...beware of getting a too racy position on a road bike because I can guarantee unless you do yoga or are naturally flexible it will be killing you to have a proper racing position.

Comfort is massively underrated so make sure you get a good gear range (triple or compact) and don't get a race setup double chainset.

I like the suggestion of a crosser earlier or even audax type bike as you can fit proper slicks and it makes for a more complete ride that you can use on a load of occasions rather than the carbon fangled bollocks.

I'd also suggest double sided spd's as they make a massive difference and you don't have to walk along the road like a twat. Really easy to clip\in out of and have recessed cleats...I've never known anyone to revert to normal pedals after using them.

Last thing is caffeine type gels..they taste like crap but give a kick. That or cocaine and beer 

Enjoy


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> cocaine and beer


I'm liking this cycling lark already


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 29, 2016)

Last last thing - it's really not about the bike. I  still wouldn't recommend a unicycle, bmx, tandem or ken\boz bike as I have seen nutters turn up to the dun run on mind 

PS
Make sure you get some food down you and ride a reasonable pace. These things are really social and you can always find a group to suit yourself.


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm liking this cycling lark already



Other cyclist's frown at me...they stop for tea and cake...I stop for a pint and a fag.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2016)

I've got 12 months and someone who knows their shit to train with, I'm hoping it will be OK


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got 12 months and someone who knows their shit to train with, I'm hoping it will be OK



Ah shit - I thought it was a month or something 

You be fine. The best thing about cycling is drafting..learn that early and just let some old dear take the headwind for you on her shopper bike before bursting past her on the top of a hill whilst pumping your fist....It's always a win!


----------



## a_chap (Oct 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike



Plenty of suitable training rides (i.e. 100km/60 miles) here - Calendar of Audax UK cycling events - mostly costing £5 to £7. Lots of free and helpful advice available from fellow riders too.

*Tip:* You don't need a new or expensive bike.

*Edited to add:* Lots of helpful people here too - Audax - sadly one or two trolls also


----------



## braindancer (Oct 5, 2016)

Just had a few days cycling in France - through Brittany and Normandy.....  Was an absolute joy - beautiful scenery, empty roads, wonderful weather.  Was the first bit of touring I've done and I'll definitely be doing more.

The rides from London down to the ferry in Portsmouth and back were also a revelation - across the Surrey Hills and then the South Downs - I've never cycled in that part of the world before but will definitely be back.  Absolutely stunning.....


----------



## a_chap (Oct 10, 2016)

On Saturday I dropped the 19 year old commuter bike at one of my local bike shops. I'm sure I've mentioned this guy before; he's in his 60s and works out of a railway arch.

The bike was making some very bad (terminal???) creaking and grinding sounds. Gear changing, front and rear, was fucked. It didn't brake worth a damn. I suggested it probably needed replacement font and rear derailleurs. New brakes. New bottom bracket? God knows.

I fetched it today taking £150 cash with me hoping it would be enough - he doesn't take credit/debit cards - and was shocked when he told me he fixed everything and the bill was £24. New brake blocks you see.

Fucking £24?!?

He even insisted I took the bike for a ride before paying (BTW I nearly went over the handlebars when I braked)

I paid him £30. Told him to keep the change. And still I feel guilty.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 10, 2016)

This proves the value and service we can find in our local bike shops.
If cyclists spent some time looking for these diamonds that time would be priceless.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike


Step two - buy another bike, and some lycra.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 13, 2016)

Robin Williams bike collection.

Robin Williams’s Kaleidoscope of Bicycles


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Robin Williams bike collection.
> 
> Robin Williams’s Kaleidoscope of Bicycles


87 bikes. what a wrong un. this is what happens when you have too much money. there should be some sort of law.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Robin Williams bike collection.
> 
> Robin Williams’s Kaleidoscope of Bicycles



I feel less guilty about the three in use and two ongoing projects in the garage now. 1+86 is a bit of a cleaning nightmare though!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 87 bikes. what a wrong un. this is what happens when you have too much money. there should be some sort of law.


What a miserable thing to say


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Robin Williams bike collection.
> 
> Robin Williams’s Kaleidoscope of Bicycles



I love the soviet one, I want a bike with CCCP on the frame!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 14, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I love the soviet one, I want a bike with CCCP on the frame!


I saw that one and instantly was like 'WANT'


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 14, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I love the soviet one, I want a bike with CCCP on the frame!



It's not really soviet as it is a Masi and therefore Californian. The mainstays of competitive soviet cycling were the Start-Shosse and Chempik-Shosse. If you were really good they dipped into the hard currency reserves and you got a Colnago.

Start-Shosse:







The weight was 13kg so be sure to eat all your kartofel'.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello bicyclists. Expect many stupid questions from me soon, as I've signed up for something bloody stupid
> 
> Step one - buy a bike



Hi Bees - I've signed up for this too. Good luck with training etc!


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Robin Williams bike collection.
> 
> Robin Williams’s Kaleidoscope of Bicycles



As if you didn't need another reason to love him. Saw Good Morning Vietnam at the weekend, such a dude


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What a miserable thing to say


Why? Such greed should not be applauded


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? Such greed should not be applauded


So someone with a passion for something and the means to indulge that passion shouldn't bother? What a joyless view of the world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So someone with a passion for something and the means to indulge that passion shouldn't bother? What a joyless view of the world.


I didn't say that. I just said owning 187 bikes is a decadent vice and should not be encouraged


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't say that. I just said owning 187 bikes is a decadent vice and should not be encouraged



You called Mrs Doubtfire a wrong 'un


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't say that. I just said owning 187 bikes is a decadent vice and should not be encouraged



I have about 11. Hardly ride most of them, though they are all things of genuine beauty 

(so fuck you )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2016)

Surely you only need 2-3?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely you only need 2-3?


We only _need_ one pair of shoes.


----------



## Pgd (Oct 14, 2016)

Recently moved out of London to East Grinstead, in the process swapping an easy 45min cycle commute for the joys of Southern Rail.  On the plus side though, I've started working from home 1 day a week so can go for a blast around the Sussex countryside.

 Yesterday I just did a ~1hr lunchtime quickie, and very nice it was too. Quiet-ish roads, lovely scenery.

 BUT one thing I've noticed, that never happened in London,  is how little time drivers give you to slow down from full road speed and make a manoeuvre. Twice yesterday, literally as soon as I'd given any sign of starting to leave the carriageway, BAM. If I'd  needed to correct my course in any way I'd have been a goner. It's definitely different outside of That London...

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi - question for the more experienced cyclists out there. I came off my bike about a month ago on Tower Bridge Road. Sustained two broken elbows, face lacerations and three new front teeth. It's only just occurred to me about compensation after my insurance company asked me.

I know its a long shot. Here's what happened. I was riding up the road when a white van that was sitting in the middle waiting to turn right suddenly decided the time was right to do so. I slammed on my brakes heavily and went flying over my handlebars and onto the right, face and arms first. 

Given he was turning right I guess I had the right of way? I know it's tricky to prove and I was drifting in and out of consciousness afterwards. I vaguely recall the driver telling the ambulance crew that he didn't hit me and I guess he thought that absolved him. Thing is, we didnt actually make contact, mainly because I slammed on the brakes before we could. This is where it happened. I'm basically the guy on the bike there heading up the street.. Van was turning right onto the lane where that guy's crossing the street. I've got the details of a cyclist who witnessed it all.







Have I got a case? I've taken over a month off work with hardcore physio and still can't extend my arms.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Hi - question for the more experienced cyclists out there. I came off my bike about a month ago on Tower Bridge Road. Sustained two broken elbows, face lacerations and three new front teeth. It's only just occurred to me about compensation after my insurance company asked me.
> 
> I know its a long shot. Here's what happened. I was riding up the road when a white van that was sitting in the middle waiting to turn right suddenly decided the time was right to do so. I slammed on my brakes heavily and went flying over my handlebars and onto the right, face and arms first.
> 
> ...



Can I check I've got this right - the van driver didn't hit you but the emergency brake you did to avoid the collision took you off your bike?
Personally I would still say that you should be getting compensation for this and it would be the van driver's fault, they have clearly pulled out into you, you had priority there with them turning right into the minor road, no question at all. Had you not braked this would likely have been much worse and it's clearly the driver's fault you've had to brake.
However, can see the possible legal grey area if there was no contact/collision and you know insurance companies will pull any technicality they can.
Would suggest contacting a solicitor if you don't already have one. Levene's have a cycling specialist (who is from Birmingham and a regular cyclist I know from facebook/twitter so gets all this stuff from the cyclist's perspective) who could give you proper legal advice - Levenes Cycle Injury - fortunately I've never had the need but have seen them recommended in the past by other people.

and ouch (((reiabuzz))) hope things heal soon.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Cheers - yes, I braked as I could see him deciding to turn - I guess he saw a gap and took his chance. As far as I can see from google street view there's no cameras up though and I doubt anyone took his details. And my memory's a bit fuzzy as I was knocked out cold for a little and then loaded up with morphine in the back of the ambulance.

Thanks for the link, I'll get in touch at lunchtime. 

All healing up anyway. You don't know how important elbows are until you don't have em!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, that was quick! Your lawyer fella already replied and wants to represent me. God knows how long it will all take, I'm sure the driver will claim it's my fault but we will see. I think he took advantage of the fact I was drifting in and out of consciousness to make a getaway but I hope there's some way to see on CCTV. It's a huge major road. He'll also claim it wasn't his fault I guess as I overreacted by stopping so hard.

Anyway, let's see.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2016)

I nearly ran a cyclist over with my car on Friday night.

I was going North over Battersea Bridge, which is very narrow. Personally, I'd ride primary on it, or just walk it on the pavement (which is physically separated from the carriageway by a bollard fence). It's not very well lit because it has these "heritage" lamps that don't give off much light. Anyway, I was indicating left and was second in the queue at the lights. Right here:



I was already moving and starting to turn left when I glimpsed a face at the passenger side window. This guy was wearing all black clothes and had no lights on his bike. It was a *close* thing. If I hadn't seen the flash of his face out of the corner of my eye, I'd have continued on with my turn and run him over.

So please please a)wear lights at night and b) don't try and pass on the left when the vehicle is indicating and the lights are green and you're basically invisible when compared to the headlights of the other vehicles around you.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well, that was quick! Your lawyer fella already replied and wants to represent me. God knows how long it will all take, I'm sure the driver will claim it's my fault but we will see. I think he took advantage of the fact I was drifting in and out of consciousness to make a getaway but I hope there's some way to see on CCTV. It's a huge major road. He'll also claim it wasn't his fault I guess as I overreacted by stopping so hard.
> 
> Anyway, let's see.



If you think you might need CCTV footage, you should get a data access request in sharpish to the local authority on that road - iirc 30 days is how long footage needs to be kept for under the data protection act so they might already have deleted the footage and probably will do soon if not, unless you've already notified them of an incident of course.
Find out how to request your personal information


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

cheers Tom, I guess the solicitor might follow that up, the cctv I mean... we will see.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, almost unbelievably Southwark dont have a single camera all along Tower Bridge Road despite it being a major artery right up to the beginning of the City. No reg number, no case. The lawyer was very confident I could get pretty hefty damages from the guy but oh well whatever nevermind.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2016)

no chance your witness or the ambulance service took their numberplate is there?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 17, 2016)

The witness didn't, I've asked. The lawyers said it's highly unlikely the ambulance would have but it's also highly unusual the police didn't attend for such a serious accident. I guess the ambulance crew just wanted to get me to a doctor which is totally understandable.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 17, 2016)

Hope you don't mind me mentioning that being a Cycling UK (used to be the CTC) member gives you free legal cover.

I only mention this because I benefitted from CTC legal cover when I was knocked off my bike a few years ago. The financial compensation I received paid for my bike to be repaired and also some additional money for my injuries. You may find it ironic that the additional money paid the deposit for the wife's new car...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> The witness didn't, I've asked. The lawyers said it's highly unlikely the ambulance would have but it's also highly unusual the police didn't attend for such a serious accident. I guess the ambulance crew just wanted to get me to a doctor which is totally understandable.



Your lawyer should know about the Motor Insurers Bureau untraced drivers scheme


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2016)

starting to get nippy. I have dug out my retro Northern Ireland gloves for the commute.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2016)

First commute this morning on wet roads for a long time. Was very cautious given the amount of wet leaves on the road too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 23, 2016)

* pedestrian moan alert*  I have found that on my local cycle path that some pedestrians walking two abreast simply ignore my bell and don't move out of the way. Due to this had a near collision with a cyclist coming the other direction. On the way back rang my bell because I wanted to get off at the left hand approaching exit, was ignored again, could not go round as quite a lot of cycling traffic was coming from the other direction.
I did ask what was the point of me ringing my bell if they were going to ignore it?  They told me to fuck off.
On the plus side most people step to one side, for which I thank them.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2016)

Sad to note that another cyclist lost their life again yesterday morning having been hit by a lorry UPDATE: Woman killed in Battersea lorry crash was a cyclist


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2016)

The cyclist that was killed on Monday has been named as Lucia Ciccioli Parents' tribute to Italian woman killed cycling to work in London

What a tragic waste, so very sad.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 7, 2016)

Can anyone suggest some nice under 20 quid trousers for cycling, that aren't Lycra? I've been using a pair of zip off trek trousers but the legs are just to damn baggy to cycle in when zipped on. 

Semi-waterproof is a bonus.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Can anyone suggest some nice under 20 quid trousers for cycling, that aren't Lycra? I've been using a pair of zip off trek trousers but the legs are just to damn baggy to cycle in when zipped on.
> 
> Semi-waterproof is a bonus.



I wear the Ronhill Bikesters. They're great. Not too tight, but at the same time not too lose, and waterproof/resistant too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ronhill Men's Bikester Origin - Black / Fluorescent Yellow, Medium https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042M5WXM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_p2hiyb9HY29XQ


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2016)

Well, I now own a set of pedals and have ordered a bike shed.

Just the actual bike to go now and I can get started with this ridiculous plan of mine


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2016)

How do I go about increasing my top speed? When I'm cycling about I always get away from the lights really quickly but end up being overtaken by lots of people when I'm going along - do I need to go with higher cadence?  What's the most efficient way to go faster?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> How do I go about increasing my top speed? When I'm cycling about I always get away from the lights really quickly but end up being overtaken by lots of people when I'm going along - do I need to go with higher cadence?  What's the most efficient way to go faster?


Pedal faster?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> How do I go about increasing my top speed? When I'm cycling about I always get away from the lights really quickly but end up being overtaken by lots of people when I'm going along - do I need to go with higher cadence?  What's the most efficient way to go faster?


Do you need to be any faster?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2016)

Well, just by way of comparison with others - I'm generally the fastest away from the lights, but then seem to top out and get passed by quite a lot of people, till the next lights, so I feel like I could probably increase my top speed? 



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Pedal faster?



Well, I guess that's what I'm asking, 21 speed bike, slightly lower gear/higher cadence, higher gears but more resistance, what's the best approach, does it make much difference?  I guess I'm just interested in the mechanics of 'good' cycling.  How do I up my capacity/ability to just blast along as fast as I can?  Partly thinking about my mate that's been cycling round the world, and he was talking about averaging 15/16mph for fairly long periods (on the decent roads, anyway), and my top speed's generally about 18-19 unless I'm absolutely flat-out, iyswim, and I couldn't sustain that for long.  If I was running, I'd do sprints and interval training, is that the way here?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2016)

I tend to start in a lower gear than most and catch some people up, but I don't try and be the quickest. That's just asking for trouble .
Or is that higher gear, I can never remember.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just broke the 30 mph barrier on my bike. Got it up to 30 mph dead. 

Flatish road, with a slight downhill.  Fastest I've ever been on a bike I believe.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been over 80kph (50mph) a few times going down big hills on the recumbent. Bloody terrifying.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I've been over 80kph (50mph) a few times going down big hills on the recumbent. Bloody terrifying.


There's nothing really big enough, or with a clear enough stretch to get up that sort speed here I think, but I could probably push it a little bit more.

I've seen a YT video where a guy got up to 98 kph on his bike (Canyon Aeroad)! His brakes melted........


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 18, 2016)

If Strava is to be believed I've got up to 140kph on some of the hills around here 


Bollocks I think but certainly a fair clip


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> If Strava is to be believed I've got up to 140kph on some of the hills around here
> 
> 
> Bollocks I think but certainly a fair clip


I found the max speed reported by phone apps to be VERY unreliable. Now I use a Garmin.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2016)

140kph? Hah! That's nothing.

This is how fast my Garmin GPS told me I'd reached at one point during a 400.



Yes, 576kph 


And in other news, it's been reported that very old Garmins are starting to suffer from dementia.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2016)

I got a very impressive reading on a train once.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 19, 2016)

In the olden days I hit 47mph on an analogue speedo, touring bike loaded with camping stuff going down Midford Hill in Bath. Riding with my dad, who was pulling away from me so he was probably topping 50.

In Strava days I've hit 45.6 on the Pashley somewhere on the A30 dual carriageway in Cornwall, again gravity doing all the work, I just ducked behind the front basket and let it run out. On the road bike I've probably been around 40 a few times on descents, but I don't really like going fast on downhills unless it's a clear road with no junctions.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 19, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> How do I go about increasing my top speed? When I'm cycling about I always get away from the lights really quickly but end up being overtaken by lots of people when I'm going along - do I need to go with higher cadence?  What's the most efficient way to go faster?



One you're above 15km/h on the flat then aero is the only thing that matters. So slam your bars down and get some lycra.

Doing an optimum cadence (usually in the 90-105rpm range) will help you sustain a particular power level for longer but won't necessarily increase your output. You need a power meter to fine tune your cadence effectively.

In short: ride to power, ride to cadence.

Assuming it's a ride of any significant length you'll get the overall highest average speed by riding at 75-90% of your 'functional threshold power'.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 19, 2016)

What kind of bike are you on? Are you on a single speed? 
If you're away from the lights fast maybe you're in a  low/easy gear and then getting caught up by those pushing a bigger gear. Or maybe you're a lightly built climber and they're big sprinters? Have you already tried changing gears as you go? 
If you're on a town bike and they're on aero road bikes it's no wonder..! 
If you want to improve technique, strength, speed, then join a cycle club! 
Or British Cycling - get tips etc on there 


.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2016)

Wiped out for a couple of days by the crohns kicking off (blame bamboo shoot) then a heavy cold for a week and a half. And now everything outside is wet and horrible. Fuck off. I can almost feel the leg muscles shrivelling away to nothing. I want to ride and I want to ride fast, damnit, and blow the remaining shit out of my lungs. Crazy withdrawal symptoms.

(Spent the time on my sickbed hunting out local Strava segments worth having a go at, but I'll be fat and weak by the time I get out to them)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm still very much categorise myself as a part time cyclist/fair weather rider so a few questions. Currently riding a Carrera Vengeance mostly in Epping Forest.

I'll probably stick to the existing Kenda tyres that came with the bike for now as its starting to get very muddy but I'm aiming to do the Dynamo next year (whether I'll be fit to do so still needs to be confirmed)

Thinking I'll need to get slightly more roadworthy tyres for it though, so far looking at these:

Schwalbe Big Ben MTB Tyre - RaceGuard | Chain Reaction Cycles

Schwalbe Super Moto-X MTB Tyre - GreenGuard | Chain Reaction Cycles


How suitable are they? Are there any better ones people would suggest?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 22, 2016)

.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 23, 2016)

So, I've bought a bike. It's delivered next week


----------



## klang (Nov 23, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, I've bought a bike. It's delivered next week


what did you get?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 23, 2016)

littleseb said:


> what did you get?


Cube Attain GTC Pro Disc 2016


----------



## klang (Nov 23, 2016)

that'll do


----------



## a_chap (Nov 23, 2016)

Now you just need to get some mudguards for it


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 23, 2016)

And a front basket, a nice comfy saddle and some "sensible" riding attire


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 23, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Now you just need to get some mudguards for it


You think I'm gonna ride in the rain?


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 23, 2016)

Continental four seasons. Tyres. 


.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2016)

Vivaldi Four Seasons. Music.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2016)

question - i am racked with coccyx and vestible pain this week. New coccyx friendly seat on its way.

When i fit the new seat , any tips at to getting the best angle and suchlike out of it that might reduce me arse pain?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2016)

if anyone says "get a car " i will track you down and make you pay


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2016)

i dunno, for some reason, the only time my back or shoulder doesn't hurt is when i'm on my bike


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm an idiot, left riding for a little over 2 months and have just spent an hour wheezing around on the bike. 

Urgh.

On the plus side the thermal trousers (its ok Arta, they are tights, admit it) work fantastically, my legs were lovely and cozy and I had my shorts over them to prevent unsightly bulging getting the cops to have a word with me.

Need to step up and keep at it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2016)

Bike arrives tomorrow 

I've built it a little house in celebration


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 30, 2016)

Lovely bike but, if you want an honest opinion, the lock on the accommodation is useless - can be prised off in a few seconds. Or, for a quieter job, just unscrew those two-bob hinges.

Entry and exit via the roof of the shed you just built ..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> Lovely bike but, if you want an honest opinion, the lock on the accommodation is useless - can be prised off in a few seconds. Or, for a quieter job, just unscrew those two-bob hinges.
> 
> Entry and exit via the roof of the shed you just built ..


They have to get to be yard first. Access to the back is via a huge security gate with spikes on the top. Should be OK. I'm also going to fit an alarm


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They have to get to be yard first. Access to the back is via a huge security gate with spikes on the top. Should be OK. I'm also going to fit an alarm



Also one of those motion detector nightlight things too (sorting the sensitivity so the cats/foxes don't trip it)


----------



## a_chap (Dec 1, 2016)

Locks? Lights? You need one of these...


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 1, 2016)

One of the lads I work with has fitted security lights outside and a baby monitor in his bike shed as well, he reckons you can hear anyone sneaking about breathing before they get up to the door.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2016)

I was working on a Ridley Di2 conversion for somebody last night and I got my right index finger stuck inside the hole where the chain stay attaches to the bottom bracket shell. It swelled up and no amount or manner of lubricant would budge it. I called my neighbour (ex Indian Army officer and a good man in a 'flap') and got him to hacksaw through the seat tube, down tube and both chain stays so I was left with fist sized lump of carbon fibre attached to my hand. I cut the rest of it off with a pneumatic die grinder with a cutting wheel in my left hand. The blood made it easier toward the end.

Now I have to call the owner of the frame... At least it was a 2015 so I'll be able to buy them a new one.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 6, 2016)

I know I shouldn't laugh - but you do have an excellent way of telling tales


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> The blood made it easier toward the end.


He said, knuckles gripped white around his double scotch, staring unblinking into the distance.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 10, 2016)

We're moving house next weekend so we had a clear out and went to our local bike recycling charity project to donate some stuff. We left them with a couple of pairs of tyres, a suspension fork, two saddles and a set of brakes and came away with a Colnago frameset and a pair of Miche/Open Pro wheels


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2016)

Got myself a nice Chorus crankset off eBay yesterday, pretty much brand new, also have a few Record bits (levers and rear mech) I got a couple of months back waiting to go on. Think I might wait until the spring before swapping in the new bits, the Veloce groupset will see me through the winter.

I've started getting a bit precious about my bike, avoiding going out in the wet, especially if the roads have been gritted, and cleaning it frequently. Last winter I was commuting on it every day, but having recently replaced the well-worn cogs and chain I'm kind of keen on keeping it in good nick for a bit. I've packed the job  in so it's leisure use only now, usually nocturnal rides around North London with lots of sprint intervals.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 10, 2016)

Speaking of lubricant, I got some Fenwicks Stealth wet lube, I don't know if it makes me harder to see, but it's really good for winter conditions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Speaking of lubricant, I got some Fenwicks Stealth wet lube, I don't know if it makes me harder


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 25, 2016)

Only the hitters were out this morning.  I did about 110km on my Defy Advanced SL 1. Despite more expensive exotica in the atelier it's the best bike I own and the one I want to ride the most. I held on to the back of a hulking Stijn Vandenbergh lookalike doing 300W for about 15 minutes then I totally cracked. I wished him a spittle flecked Merry Christmas and off he went.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Are Ultra Sport IIs the most least puncture resistant tyres EVER? I've just had my second puncture in the past 7 days with these tyres, which involved spending half an hour by the side of the road trying to fix it.  And that's not the least of it. I've had multiple punctures with these tyres over the past few months. And it's no lie to say that I've had more punctures with these than I've had since I started cycling at as an adult in 1997! In fact until now I've never had one on road at all! These tyres are ridiculous!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 29, 2016)

They're really cheap tyres. Not sure what else you would expect from a 12 quid tyre really. Get some Gatorskins or similar instead.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

weepiper said:


> They're really cheap tyres. Not sure what else you would expect from a 12 quid tyre really. Get some Gatorskins or similar instead.


They weren't my choice, they came with the bike. And what I expect is for tyres to be able to actually do the job that they're supposed to do, and not puncture every five minutes.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have had my eye on a pair of Grand Prix 4000s for a while, and now I think I will be swapping over asap.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 29, 2016)

What is it with you and tyres? If you don't want punctures every 5 minutes buy something armoured. Marathon plus or gatorskins will see you through the winter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm tempted to chuck a pair of gatorskins on mine before the inevitable happens.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Are Ultra Sport IIs the most least puncture resistant tyres EVER? I've just had my second puncture in the past 7 days with these tyres, which involved spending half an hour by the side of the road trying to fix it.  And that's not the least of it. I've had multiple punctures with these tyres over the past few months. And it's no lie to say that I've had more punctures with these than I've had since I started cycling at as an adult in 1997! In fact until now I've never had one on road at all! These tyres are ridiculous!


Also, how the fuck does it take you half an hour to change an inner tube?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

baldrick said:


> What is it with you and tyres? If you don't want punctures every 5 minutes buy something armoured. Marathon plus or gatorskins will see you through the winter.


What's wrong with the Grand Prixs? I'm not even sure I need an ultra-armoured tyre. I just need one that's decent.

I was running a pair of Schwalbe Kojaks on the MTB for most of the first half of the year, and Specilized Nimbus before that for years, with  zero problems. And like I said, I've never had any punctures on road with any other tyre. In fact when I Googled this issue I found a thread over at BikeRadar where lots of people had exactly this issue, and one of them had made the change I'm intending to do and his problems went away. Indeed they score much higher for puncture resistance in reviews.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, how the fuck does it take you half an hour to change an inner tube?



Because I had trouble trying to get something sharp out of the inside if the tyre, that I still don't know what it was. And it didn't seem to show on the outside.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, how the fuck does it take you half an hour to change an inner tube?



Tbf, it'd take me probably that long on my hybrid.  There's a reason I just pay to get everything done.  No idea what I'm doing with the disc brakes and that. 

I've ended up (through no real design) with Schwalbe Marathons on my bike, they seem decent, how do they stack up against Gatorskins?  Will probably need a new set of tyres in the spring, so should get some Knowledge I guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, how the fuck does it take you half an hour to change an inner tube?


it's a massive faff with tight tyres, especially if you're not a dextrous person - i always get the shop to do it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

They tyres are exceptionally tight, but luckily I've had previous experience with them and I prepared myself with tools to assist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> They tyres are exceptionally tight, but luckily I've had previous experience with them and I prepared myself with tools to assist.


Deffo get rid of these and get gatorskins or schwalbs. And get someone else to fit them.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2016)

Gatorskins can take ages to put on, they're really fiddly. Pump them up until they're rock hard as well so they won't puncture as easily.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Deffo get rid of these and get gatorskins or schwalbs. And get someone else to fit them.


Why would I want to pay someone to do something that I could do myself? And that I'm going to have to do myself later, in any event.



sleaterkinney said:


> Gatorskins can take ages to put on, they're really fiddly.



I think there might some kind of generic issue with Continental tyres and my rims.



> Pump them up until they're rock hard as well so they won't puncture as easily.


That's not the best for rolling resistance or ride quality.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I think there might some kind of generic issue with Continental tyres and my rims.
> 
> 
> That's not the best for rolling resistance or ride quality.


That's the best thing you actually can do for rolling resistance   . And handling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Why would I want to pay someone to do something that I could do myself? And that I'm going to have to do myself later, in any event.


Cos it literally hurts, it's really difficult and you'll get your hands all mucky. and it'll only cost you a fiver extra or so not to be in pain, knackered and frustrated.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's the best thing you actually can do for rolling resistance   . And handling.


It's not actually. The whole point of having a pneumatic tyre is so that it can absorb the imperfections in the road as you roll over them, which a) makes you faster (because the bike bumping up and down every little lump slows you down), and b) gives a more comfortable ride. The only thing a completely rock hard tyre is good for is the smooth service of a velodrome, and roads aren't like that.



Orang Utan said:


> Cos it literally hurts, it's really difficult and you'll get your hands all mucky. and it'll only cost you a fiver extra or so not to be in pain, knackered and frustrated.



But I've already got the method down with tyres I already have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> But I've already got the method down with tyres I already have.


You need better tyres though and they're hard to fit. Give a local business your money to fit them and all is well with the world.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You need better tyres though and they're hard to fit. Give a local business your money to fit them and all is well with the world.


The ones I have are hard to fit, so much so that that I almost ended up throwing the wheel across the garage in frustration the other month.I guarantee another won't be any worse.

And I'd still need to do it if I get a puncture anyway, because it doesn't matter what kind of protection they have there is always something that will go through it - the first ever puncture that I had to deal with was a nail gone through the tyre, and I doubt inbuilt puncture protection would stop something like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> The ones I have are hard to fit, so much so that that I almost ended up throwing the wheel across the garage in frustration the other month.I guarantee another won't be any worse.
> 
> And I'd still need to do it if I get a puncture anyway, because it doesn't matter what kind of protection they have there is always something that will go through it - the first ever puncture that I had to deal with was a nail gone through the tyre, and I doubt inbuilt puncture protection would stop something like that.


yes, so go to a bike shop when you get a puncture and get them to sort it. no head (or hand) ache for you.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, so go to a bike shop when you get a puncture and get them to sort it. no head (or hand) ache for you.


On a remote county lane, miles from home, in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> On a remote county lane, miles from home, in the middle of nowhere?


Keep a cheap spare tyre and inner tube? I would never fix a puncture myself - too much faff.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Keep a cheap spare tyre and inner tube? I would never fix a puncture myself - too much faff.


I always take a spare tube with me when I go out, which is what I put in today, and last time. But I've already gone through 2 or 3 spares just dealing the punctures I've been getting recently. I've now got a couple of tubes with holes inn that I need to fix so they can be taken out as spares.

But what's the difference between putting another tube in and fixing the one that is already in there (apart from time saved)? Fixing a hole is easy.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm someone who does all of my own maintenance- but fixing a puncture is something I think that every cyclist should be able to do.  The only thing I ever went to a bike shop for was to true a wheel, because that just like seems like too much of a dark art to get right if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> It's not actually. The whole point of having a pneumatic tyre is so that it can absorb the imperfections in the road as you roll over them, which a) makes you faster (because the bike bumping up and down every little lump slows you down), and b) gives a more comfortable ride. The only thing a completely rock hard tyre is good for is the smooth service of a velodrome, and roads aren't like that


Look up what rolling resistance actually is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I always take a spare tube with me when I go out, which is what I put in today, and last time. But I've already gone through 2 or 3 spares just dealing the punctures I've been getting recently. I've now got a couple of tubes with holes inn that I need to fix so they can be taken out as spares.
> 
> But what's the difference between putting another tube in and fixing the one that is already in there (apart from time saved)? Fixing a hole is easy.


I don't find it easy, but why patch a tube when it's easier just to fit a new one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm someone who does all of my own maintenance- but fixing a puncture is something I think that every cyclist should be able to do.  The only thing I ever went to a bike shop for was to true a wheel, because that just like seems like too much of a dark art to get right if you don't know what you are doing.


I like riding bikes but I hate tinkering with with them, so I'm happy to help a local business to do my tinkering for me.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> What's wrong with the Grand Prixs? I'm not even sure I need an ultra-armoured tyre. I just need one that's decent.


 I've not tried them so i can't comment. But the reason you'd go for bombproof tyres in the winter is to avoid struggling with a puncture in the cold. Why not eliminate the possibility?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Look up what rolling resistance actually is.


Actually the old idea of narrow, high pressure tyre = less rolling resistance isn't backed up by science.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's the best thing you actually can do for rolling resistance   . And handling.


Nonsense. A softer tyre will give more grip in a corner than a rock hard one.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't find it easy, but why patch a tube when it's easier just to fit a new one?


And do what with the old one? Throw it away? What a waste! And potentially unnecessarily expensive.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

baldrick said:


> I've not tried them so i can't comment. But the reason you'd go for bombproof tyres in the winter is to avoid struggling with a puncture in the cold. Why not eliminate the possibility?


Because I'd rather have a fast tyre.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Keep a cheap spare tyre and inner tube? I would never fix a puncture myself - too much faff.


I'm guessing most of your riding is in a city then? It's a bit tricky to take your bike to a shop if you're out in the countryside 

As for changing a tyre being hard, I dunno. I just took the front wheel off my bike when I got it and practiced it a few times. Couple of tyre levers and pressure from your thumbs and it's a piece of piss. Not tried a tougher tyre like a gatorskin yet though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> And do what with the old one? Throw it away? What a waste! And potentially unnecessarily expensive.


Aye, chuck it. It's just a bit of rubber. And if you get some decent tyres, you won't need to do it very often.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm guessing most of your riding is in a city then? It's a bit tricky to take your bike to a shop if you're out in the countryside
> 
> As for changing a tyre being hard, I dunno. I just took the front wheel off my bike when I got it and practiced it a few times. Couple of tyre levers and pressure from your thumbs and it's a piece of piss. Not tried a tougher tyre like a gatorskin yet though...


You may find it easy, but I find it next to impossible.
Gatorskins should prevent most country lane punctures anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Actually the old idea of narrow, high pressure tyre = less rolling resistance isn't backed up by science.


That's funny, because a tire maker thinks it does:

Inflation Pressure | Schwalbe North America



> The higher the inflation pressure the lower the *rolling resistance* of the tire


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nonsense. A softer tyre will give more grip in a corner than a rock hard one.


There's much more give and you can't feel where the bike is nearly as much.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's much more give and you can't feel where the bike is nearly as much.


Just practice to get used to it I guess. A larger contact patch will have more grip.  Basic physics.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Because I'd rather have a fast tyre.


Fine. Then you'll get punctures, particularly in the winter. Stop complaining about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the speed difference is marginal with tyres. I can't remember ever thinking my tires made any difference to my speed. You need to pay more attention to how fast you pedal rather than what tyres you have.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, chuck it. It's just a bit of rubber. And if you get some decent tyres, you won't need to do it very often.


I just patched both tubes. Took a couple of minutes each.



Orang Utan said:


> You may find it easy, but I find it next to impossible.
> Gatorskins should prevent most country lane punctures anyway.


Impossible?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Impossible?


next to impossible. i just don't have the manual skills involved


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> next to impossible. i just don't have the manual skills involved



I'm the same


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> I'm the same


I just can't do two things at once, like holding one thing, whilst twiddling with the other. Some people actually ENJOY tinkering with things. It beggars belief! Perverts!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I just can't do two things at once, like holding one thing, whilst twiddling with the other. Some people actually ENJOY tinkering with things. It beggars belief! Perverts!


How can you not enjoy it? Weirdo


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 30, 2016)

Dunno, I definitely notice an improvement in _ease_, if not _speed_ when my tyre's up at preferred pressure, rather than when I've neglected it for a few weeks and it's running fairly flat, it's like getting a turbo boost.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How can you not enjoy it? Weirdo


I can't see how getting greasy muck on your hands is any fun.
And when you don't even have the basic skills to just change a tyre, it's even less fun.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 30, 2016)

I get it.  I mean, I'm an electronic tinkerer, my kitchenoffice looks like Doc Brown's lab from BTTF, but I _still_ hate working on my bike.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 2, 2017)

I just took my first Strava KOM!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 2, 2017)

Went out this morning on roads that were far more iced up than I realised, which was mildly terrifying


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 2, 2017)

No ice here.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've just ordered a pair of Continental Grand Prix 4 Season tyres. Supposed to provide even more protection than the Gatorskins. Once the spring/summer comes I'll probably swap them over the the 4000s.

Since these are more about durability than speed I went for the 28c version.....even though technically wider tyres have less rolling resistance, but then they are heavier and less aerodynamic.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jan 3, 2017)

Has anyone here had any experience with Armourtrex in East London? Their prices for spraying F&F are excellent - depending on the job is c £90


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2017)

I just found my bike in the work garage where it has lain for about 2 years, pumped up the tires and I am going to try cycling back tonight.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm loving how quickly you can get up to speed on a road bike, 36.2 mph today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2017)

Can anyone recommend me some usb rechargeable lights? City cycling, so to be seen rather than to see. 

The choice is mental and not sure where to start. I did have a set of lezyne lights, back one was pinched when I forgot it on my bike once and the front one seems bust, runs out of charge in 20 mins.

I have got other lights, but ones charged by usb make sense, as I'm in the office most days.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 5, 2017)

So far I'm happy with this Cat Eye Rapid Mini. My previous (normal batteries) one died soon after cycling from London to Dover in the rain


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm loving how quickly you can get up to speed on a road bike, 36.2 mph today


I've only been up too 30 mph so far on mine, but it's winter and I'm sure I'll go faster when it's a bit warmer and drier.

Edit: And also when I've lost a bit more weight.



Biddlybee said:


> Can anyone recommend me some usb rechargeable lights? City cycling, so to be seen rather than to see.
> 
> The choice is mental and not sure where to start. I did have a set of lezyne lights, back one was pinched when I forgot it on my bike once and the front one seems bust, runs out of charge in 20 mins.
> 
> I have got other lights, but ones charged by usb make sense, as I'm in the office most days.



I bought this twin-pack a few months ago: Wiggle | Lezyne Micro Drive 400XL w/Strip Drive Rear Light Set Y9 | Light Sets


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 5, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I've only been up too 30 mph so far on mine, but it's winter and I'm sure I'll go faster when it's a bit warmer and drier.


It was on a one mile, dead straight road with a very slight downhill gradient. I just stuck it in the highest gear, got on the drops and went for it. I was utterly fucked afterwards though 

Target is 40mph, just to see what it's like


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was on a one mile, dead straight road with a very slight downhill gradient. I just stuck it in the highest gear, got on the drops and went for it. I was utterly fucked afterwards though



Mine was a similar sort of road, but much shorter, and not completely downhill. I accelerated smoothly through the gears, until I needed to back off for a bend. That was with a slight tail wind though.  There aren't any really long straight downhills round here, although there is a fairly long descent on a road down from the top of the North Downs, that runs for several miles, which is fun to ride down, but it has a few curves so I'm not sure what sort of top speed is achievable on it.


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Can anyone recommend me some usb rechargeable lights? City cycling, so to be seen rather than to see.
> 
> The choice is mental and not sure where to start. I did have a set of lezyne lights, back one was pinched when I forgot it on my bike once and the front one seems bust, runs out of charge in 20 mins.
> 
> I have got other lights, but ones charged by usb make sense, as I'm in the office most days.



Rear light - Moon.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 5, 2017)

Winot said:


> Rear light - Moon.



Aldi (I think, maybe Lidl) did have some lights that are blatantly moon lights without the brand for £10 a month or two ago iirc, they are very bright, the fast strobe on the front light is insane and imo dangerous (due to how quick it is). May be worth having a look and seeing if they are still in stock.

I have a pair of lezyne micro-drives, the front one is stuck on the ultra-bright daylight mode but that only lasts for about 20minutes then it drops down to the normal mode and lasts for a few hours Biddlybee  I wonder if this is what is happening with yours except it doesn't drop down when it hits that point?
I like the Lezyne's except for the fact that they have the male usb end on them so you have to stick them directly into a socket and don't use a cable. I don't like this as it goes against all my design standard knowledge (male ends are more vulnerable than female ends so put them on the cheaply/easily replaced cable, not the expensive equipment) and when I need to replace them I'll get something else just for that reason, but as lights I think they are good. I also have a Knog aa battery powered 3 led light on the front of my bike and a couple of single led silicone freebie lights on the back.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure if it is that, the red light comes on almost instantly as if it hasn't been charging for over 7 hours


----------



## BigTom (Jan 5, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Not sure if it is that, the red light comes on almost instantly as if it hasn't been charging for over 7 hours



I *think* that's what happens to mine - green light then after about 20-30 min goes red and the light is dimmed, then after a few hours goes flashing red to show it's running low. Does it go out completely after 20 minutes or dim massively?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2017)

I can't resist sharing this, found while doing a search for 'Shingata komoncho' of all things. 

Thanks Google.


----------



## halfinchbrush (Jan 6, 2017)

Got that very same poster up on the kitchen wall in a frame.  Only put it up the other day.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a Lezyne zecto on the rear, very bright and easy to attach. About £20 from most internet places. I'm on my third one, first one lasted a couple of years before I foolishly left it on the bike when locked up at Euston outside work (fucking London), second one packed up after a couple of weeks because the USB seal didn't work properly, third is going fine. The girlfriend has just bought a set of front and rear ones for commuting and says the front is good too, though she doesn't bomb it along like I do.

I'm looking at getting a new front light for riding fast at night, currently using an old cateye that isn't really up to the job of lighting the way but is bright enough to be seen, or sometimes the eBay Cree £15 special, which definitely is bright enough but I'm getting fucked off with the separate battery and miles of cabling wrapped round my bars. Looking at either an Exposure Sirius (about £90) or maybe a Bontrager Ion 700 (on offer at Evans at the moment for £52).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2017)

I did my first 20 mile ride at the weekend, just over 1000ft of climbing and averaged 14.3 mph 

Peanuts for a lot of people on this thread I'm sure, but for this beginner it felt like a bloody long way 

Aiming to move up in 5 mile chunks, so have worked out an extra loop on the route that I'm hoping to attempt one day this week if the weather isn't shite.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I did my first 20 mile ride at the weekend, just over 1000ft of climbing and averaged 14.3 mph
> 
> Peanuts for a lot of people on this thread I'm sure, but for this beginner it felt like a bloody long way
> 
> Aiming to move up in 5 mile chunks, so have worked out an extra loop on the route that I'm hoping to attempt one day this week if the weather isn't shite.



Well done, extending your distance isn't always easy. It took me ages to train for the Ride100. Are you aiming for something like the London to Brighton ? This is really great ride and doable by any average fit person.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Well done, extending your distance isn't always easy. It took me ages to train for the Ride100. Are you aiming for something like the London to Brighton ? This is really great ride and doable by any average fit person.


I'm doing Velo Birmingham in September, so slowly working towards that


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2017)

Are Planet X bikes any good? They're quite cheap compared to the competition - is there a reason why? 
Are their components shit? Or should I wait and save for a Ribble?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 9, 2017)

Went out at the weekend with hopes of doing 60k or so around the chilterns, but bailed out when we got soaked and freezing.  It is winter....


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2017)

Never thought I'd be glad that it is raining! But rather rain then frost! A mate of mine, slipped and fell off his bike and broke 3 ribs last week.

My van insurance has lapsed I discovered- so I'll be cycling till pay day! Not a bad thing.....


----------



## Stash (Jan 9, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Are Planet X bikes any good? They're quite cheap compared to the competition - is there a reason why?
> Are their components shit? Or should I wait and save for a Ribble?



No problem with the components; a Shimano Ultegra drivetrain would cost you £650+ by itself. I’ve had a Pro Carbon for three years and it’s better than anything else in the price bracket that I took a test ride on. For example, the Specialized Roubaix just felt pedestrian by comparison. People say the front end gets a bit unstable at 50+kph , but that’s not often a problem for me. I had to replace the gear shifters after about a year, but no issues apart from that.

If you can, it’s worth visiting their showrooms and you’ll see how much those guys care about what they’re doing compared to your average chain bike shop.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Are Planet X bikes any good? They're quite cheap compared to the competition - is there a reason why?
> Are their components shit? Or should I wait and save for a Ribble?


What are you after?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What are you after?



Planet X Pro Carbon SRAM Force 11 Road Bike

Which is falls to the maximum of my 'ideal' budget.

Or should I wait, and save for this?

Ribble R872 2016 Ultegra Special Edition

I cycle to work everyday but miss riding for pleasure


----------



## braindancer (Jan 9, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Planet X Pro Carbon SRAM Force 11 Road Bike
> 
> Which is falls to the maximum of my 'ideal' budget.
> 
> ...



I know a couple of people with a Pro Carbon - and they are both very happy with them....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2017)

I was told Ultegra wasn't really worth the extra money as 105 is so good now, with DuraAce being the one to jump up to if you have the £££'s. No idea how true this is though.

For sheer value I've not yet found one to beat what I ended up with, £999 for a full carbon frame and a full 105 hydraulic disc group set:

2016 Cube Attain GTC Pro Disc Carbon Road Bike 999.99 BUY ONLINE £999.99


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was told Ultegra wasn't really worth the extra money as 105 is so good now, with DuraAce being the one to jump up to if you have the £££'s. No idea how true this is though.
> 
> For sheer value I've not yet found one to beat what I ended up with, £999 for a full carbon frame and a full 105 hydraulic disc group set:
> 
> 2016 Cube Attain GTC Pro Disc Carbon Road Bike 999.99 BUY ONLINE £999.99



I had the 105s on my last bike and they were amazing. Thinking of swapping them with the Tiagra that's on my current commuter.

That's a very nice bike for under a £1K...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm doing Velo Birmingham in September, so slowly working towards that



sounds pretty kinky



> Location: www.velobirmingham.com/the-ride
> 
> Your organization's policy prohibits access to websites categorized as Intimate Apparel & Swimwear.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> sounds pretty kinky


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was told Ultegra wasn't really worth the extra money as 105 is so good now, with DuraAce being the one to jump up to if you have the £££'s. No idea how true this is though.



11 speed 105 (5800) is very good however I don't think the shifters are a patch on 6800/6870 Ultegra. I've seen a couple of 5800 RHS shifters that have just fallen apart after a couple of thousand km.

There will be a new Ultegra (6900/6950?) next year so current Ultegra is going to get heavily discounted from mid-2017 and the residual value of 6800/6870 Ultegra equipped bikes will take a hit.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay, I'm getting headaches over this.

My insurance money is coming through.

I'm leaning towards the Planet X Pro Carbon but not sure if I should go with SRAM Force or the Ultega.
Thoughts anyone?

I also like the look of this Wiggle | Eastway Emitter R2 (Ultegra - 2016) | Road Bikes
But it does go over my budget...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2017)

Not tempted to go for something with disc brakes?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not tempted to go for something with disc brakes?



I have disc brakes on my commuter.
Maybe it's the TRP System but I don't like it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> I have disc brakes on my commuter.
> Maybe it's the TRP System but I don't like it.


Are they cable ones? Hydraulic is the way forward by all accounts.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2017)

TRP Hy/Rd
They're a fucking pain


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2017)

Ultegra over SRAM anything any day of the week.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 13, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Are Planet X bikes any good? They're quite cheap compared to the competition - is there a reason why?
> Are their components shit? Or should I wait and save for a Ribble?


Direct sell, few shop overheads, mass produced in China. Not bad, I have one, but their customer service is not brilliant if you come across problems. You could look at Rose and Canyon also if you want something you can just buy off the internet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2017)

baldrick said:


> Direct sell, few shop overheads, mass produced in China. Not bad, I have one, but their customer service is not brilliant if you come across problems. You could look at Rose and Canyon also if you want something you can just buy off the internet.


Be prepared to be fucked about if you want a Canyon. A mate ended up cancelling his order after one to many delays on a delivery date, going on other forum posts I've read he's not alone.

Beautiful looking bikes though...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 13, 2017)

I thought the Canyon problems were ages ago, and were sorted now?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 13, 2017)

I remember people having issues about six months ago. Great bikes, but customer service isn't strong.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 13, 2017)

I guess it depends if you're willing to risk the customer service for a nice bike. I think if I was to buy another I'd go lbs, never had bad service that way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2017)

Canyon still fucked, FWIW. 

Always Shimano over SRAM. 

Never had any problems with the TRP Hy/Rd. Not had to even bleed them in 3k miles of stopping me (15st) and they're not remotely spongey.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 14, 2017)

Canyon had some massive SAP disaster last year I think which fucked over their whole operation. All the frames and forks come out of the Giant factory so you might as well get a Giant and save some money unless you're set on the Canyon brand. See also Specialized/Merida.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2017)

First proper ride in the rain today.

Was absolutely horrible


----------



## BigTom (Jan 14, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> First proper ride in the rain today.
> 
> Was absolutely horrible



This morning was probably the worst morning for cycling this winter, even the instructors where I work were saying it was really unpleasant and they aren't usually bothered by rain, I was glad I was in work early and missed the rain, it was nasty. It probably doesn't get worse than that anyway, even the heavy summer storms are not so bad imo. (high winds are the worst. Heavy snow or ice means you can't cycle unless you get snow tires or stick to bus routes, but nothing does it like the chilled to the bone feeling of a cold winter rain/sleet storm)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2017)

BigTom said:


> This morning was probably the worst morning for cycling this winter, even the instructors where I work were saying it was really unpleasant and they aren't usually bothered by rain, I was glad I was in work early and missed the rain, it was nasty. It probably doesn't get worse than that anyway, even the heavy summer storms are not so bad imo. (high winds are the worst. Heavy snow or ice means you can't cycle unless you get snow tires or stick to bus routes, but nothing does it like the chilled to the bone feeling of a cold winter rain/sleet storm)


It's taught me two things:

1) Look into buying some mudguards 
2) Buy some overshoes


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2017)

Went out yesterday. 0c and pissing it down. Still snow on the fields. Was absolutely brutal. Two baselayers, a gabba, a rain jacket and the club gilet on and I was still freezing. By the time I'd go to the end (only 45 miles) I could barely turn the pedals. Slowest time ever up the nasty hill to my house by about 20 seconds. Couldn't feel hands. But I loved every fucking minute of it [emoji23] Properly Flandrian.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 16, 2017)

Not surprised you were slower, with that lot on you must have been as aero as the Michelin Man


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 16, 2017)

Never mind Bungle73 and his attempts to get a tyre on, it's nothing compared to pulling a brand new pair of neoprene Sealskinz over my road shoes 

Fuck me, I'm out of breath and have taken a layer of skin off my right thumb. They're absurdly tight


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2017)

I overtook someone who's been on the Scottish Commonwealth Games cycling team a couple of times, uphill on my way to work this morning. Made me think maybe I should finally have a go at MTB racing this year!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd forget about the overshoes and get some waterproof socks instead. If any kind of gap appears the water will get in and you'll be soaked anyway. 

I was supposed to go out this weekend but stayed on the couch instead, being cold and wet sucks.


----------



## Supine (Jan 16, 2017)

I walked up the struggle a few weeks ago. 

"Cav You Penis" is still clearly written on the road. I'm sure in France they use chalk rather than spray paint


----------



## braindancer (Jan 16, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd forget about the overshoes and get some waterproof socks instead. If any kind of gap appears the water will get in and you'll be soaked anyway.



I normally go for both - and still end up with sopping wet feet 

I've been meaning to invest in some of these bad boys for super wet days : MILITARY GORE-TEX BOOT LINERS


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Went out yesterday. 0c and pissing it down. Still snow on the fields. Was absolutely brutal. Two baselayers, a gabba, a rain jacket and the club gilet on and I was still freezing. By the time I'd go to the end (only 45 miles) I could barely turn the pedals. Slowest time ever up the nasty hill to my house by about 20 seconds. Couldn't feel hands. But I loved every fucking minute of it [emoji23] Properly Flandrian.


Did you help a cow give birth though??


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 16, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd forget about the overshoes and get some waterproof socks instead. If any kind of gap appears the water will get in and you'll be soaked anyway.


I already have a pair of sealskinz socks, the overshoes are more for the warmth tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not surprised you were slower, with that lot on you must have been as aero as the Michelin Man



No bulkier than a normal jersey, really. That's why it's so bloody expensive!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did you help a cow give birth though??




Love it!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 18, 2017)

my chain etc is going a bit rusty because I have to leave it outside during work at the moment, can anyone recommend a cheap chain oil that works? I've got cleaner already, the citrus one that smells like you could drink it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 18, 2017)

go on then , someone recommend a deccent hybid commuter bike for c. £500 that will deal with a 12-14 per day urban commute . I am loath to go to evans unless I have an idea what I want. need to support a 6ft2 lard mountain and be able to carry a pannier bag

cheers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 18, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> my chain etc is going a bit rusty because I have to leave it outside during work at the moment, can anyone recommend a cheap chain oil that works? I've got cleaner already, the citrus one that smells like you could drink it.


Bio Wet Lube is what was recommended to me, along with Bio Drivetrain Cleaner


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 18, 2017)

A very cold and soggy 23.2 miles this morning, 1100ft of climbing, averaged 13.4mph. 

It's starting to feel a bit more comfortable as well, I'm defiantly getting the feel for the bike more, particularly when it comes to gears - being in the right gear just before I need it kinda thing, rather than hitting a hill and having to change too late thus losing speed


----------



## braindancer (Jan 18, 2017)

Ooops - I seem to have just bought a new bike !

With 105 rather than SRAM - and dynamo light set up!  Super excited


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 18, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a route planning website/software where you can tell it NOT to use cycle paths and towpaths whilst also avoiding major/busy roads as much as possible?


----------



## BigTom (Jan 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can anyone recommend a route planning website/software where you can tell it NOT to use cycle paths and towpaths whilst also avoiding major/busy roads as much as possible?


Cyclestreets.net gives you a quiet, busy and middling route, the middle one might work for this, not sure, you can't define it but the algorithm logically should match roughly what you are looking for I think


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 19, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Cyclestreets.net gives you a quiet, busy and middling route, the middle one might work for this, not sure, you can't define it but the algorithm logically should match roughly what you are looking for I think


I've tried that, it's still using towpaths and cycle paths through parks etc.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 19, 2017)

I find the Strava route planning thing to work best - if you switch on 'Use popularity' it bases recommendations on roads lots of cyclists have ridden previously.  It doesn't tend to send you down cycle paths and towpaths....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> go on then , someone recommend a deccent hybid commuter bike for c. £500 that will deal with a 12-14 per day urban commute . I am loath to go to evans unless I have an idea what I want. need to support a 6ft2 lard mountain and be able to carry a pannier bag
> 
> cheers


Something like this?

Trek DS 1 2017 Hybrid Bike | HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 19, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I find the Strava route planning thing to work best - if you switch on 'Use popularity' it bases recommendations on roads lots of cyclists have ridden previously.  It doesn't tend to send you down cycle paths and towpaths....


Will give it a go


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just had a shortish ride in the winter sunshine somewhat spoiled by some Neanderthal gorilla in a car. Riding up a single track road, just on the edge town. Usually you don't see many cars down it at all, but today I was passed by several. So, this car is coming in the opposite direction, so I pull over to the side and stop to let him past. But, instead of being grateful I see him gesticulating widely, and obviously, shouting through the window his his car, so I shout back "What's your problem"....or words to that effect. Next thing I know he's stopped further along, gets out of his car and  starts shouting at me. A exchange of swearing and insults followed before I decided it was time to make a hasty retreat as he appeared to be coming towards me.

If there is one thing I can't stand is when drivers have a go at you when as far as I'm concerned I did nothing wrong, and this was 10 times worse because I was doing the ungrateful cunt a favour! And instead of thanks I get abuse.

I should have threatened to call the police, because an animal like that shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 30, 2017)

Mudguards!  Amazing!  My new bike has full guards.  I've never had them before.  After 50 miles on mucky roads yesterday my bike was almost spotless - as was I, whereas my pal with no guards was completely and utterly filthy!  Why have I never thought of this before?


----------



## Winot (Jan 30, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Mudguards!  Amazing!  My new bike has full guards.  I've never had them before.  After 50 miles on mucky roads yesterday my bike was almost spotless - as was I, whereas my pal with no guards was completely and utterly filthy!  Why have I never thought of this before?



The riders behind you will be pleased too.


----------



## sealion (Jan 30, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> go on then , someone recommend a deccent hybid commuter bike for c. £500 that will deal with a 12-14 per day urban commute . I am loath to go to evans unless I have an idea what I want. need to support a 6ft2 lard mountain and be able to carry a pannier bag
> 
> cheers


I have one of these 2013 Giant Rapid 4  (2013) - Giant Bicycles | United Kingdom. Very light and fast !


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 30, 2017)

I just had to send some mudguards back to Chain Reaction because they wouldn't fit. Now I'm not sure if it's worth ordering another set now, as hopefully everything will be drying out soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

Winot said:


> The riders behind you will be pleased too.


No one should be close enough behind you to get spattered though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No one should be close enough behind you to get spattered though


Closer the better, save energy and all that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Closer the better, save energy and all that.


Not really. It's no fun clattering into another bike when they stop suddenly. If you're catching drifts you're props too close. I've seen idiots doing it in London behind buses.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2017)

You're talking about commuting, OU. Most recreational riders will ride very close on group rides - an inch apart if you're very good. It's part of the skill of road cycling. At at high speeds, spray from your wheels will go back several metres.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> You're talking about commuting, OU. Most recreational riders will ride very close on group rides - an inch apart if you're very good. It's part of the skill of road cycling. At at high speeds, spray from your wheels will go back several metres.


i see. that's mental. i would never cycle in a group - it's far too dangerous


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i see. that's mental. i would never cycle in a group - it's far too dangerous



Not if you're skilled in group riding. There's an element of risk, of course, but that's true of most sports. Feels amazing when you're riding like that. Very fluid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not if you're skilled in group riding. There's an element of risk, of course, but that's true of most sports. Feels amazing when you're riding like that. Very fluid.


no fucking way i could do that. i only want to rely on myself.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> no fucking way i could do that. i only want to rely on myself.



That's fair enough. It does take quite a lot of riding with a group before you do trust them. Less experienced cyclists tend to have less awareness of how their acceleration and deceleration effects others and that can be very annoying. Especially when people get out of the saddle for a climb and push the bike backwards.

It's taken me years to learn how to overtake in a group safely so you can slot in just ahead of a rider and not force them to up their effort to follow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

It's more about not trusting myself more than others. i wouldn't want to inflict myself on a team. what i like about riding is that i am alone.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 30, 2017)

Me too, I go out cycling to get away from people.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2017)

I quite like going out ten minutes before my club. It means I can stick to my own pace, but not feel like I'm cycling alone, and still get to hang out with everyone after at the coffee stop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

I need to go out to the countryside more - i thought i'd do it loads since I moved to Leeds, but I've been really lazy. It only takes ten minutes before I'm out in the countryside. The weather hasn't been great, mind. Still, nothing better than riding along a countryside alone with a techno soundtrack and no one to bother me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 30, 2017)

Got me new bike.
105/ carbon frame/ decent wheels (yay!)/ hubs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2017)

That's a rather lovely looking thing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i see. that's mental. i would never cycle in a group - it's far too dangerous


For me, a life without risk and occasional danger would be a very dull one indeed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I need to go out to the countryside more - i thought i'd do it loads since I moved to Leeds, but I've been really lazy. It only takes ten minutes before I'm out in the countryside. The weather hasn't been great, mind. Still, nothing better than riding along a countryside alone with a techno soundtrack and no one to bother me.



See, I'd never have headphones in on a bike. And I like the environmental sounds.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 30, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's a rather lovely looking thing



It is indeed!
Only issue is that the Hope hubs are way too loud.
It sounds ridiculous, like a siren speeding down the road.

The previous owner was a big fella, 5ft 10 ish but about 17-18 stones.
He cracked the frame and this is an warranty jobbie (explains why the built wheels/ choice of rims).


----------



## plurker (Jan 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen idiots doing it in London behind buses.


*waves* 

 big up the X68, fastest way to travel.
I pop out offside every now and again to check the road is clear ahead. Obvs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2017)

plurker said:


> *waves*
> 
> big up the X68, fastest way to travel.
> I pop out offside every now and again to check the road is clear ahead. Obvs


I just cannot understand why you would do such a thing. Doesn't anyone love you?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I need to go out to the countryside more - i thought i'd do it loads since I moved to Leeds, but I've been really lazy. It only takes ten minutes before I'm out in the countryside. The weather hasn't been great, mind. Still, nothing better than riding along a countryside alone with a techno soundtrack and no one to bother me.


But one of the best things about riding in the countryside is getting away from all the noise, and hearing the sounds (and silence) of the country like bleating sheep etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> But one of the best things about riding in the countryside is getting away from all the noise, and hearing the sounds (and silence) of the country like bleating sheep etc.


sure, and so is listening to music to soundtrack what you're seeing


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I just cannot understand why you would do such a thing. Doesn't anyone love you?



This but for headphone wearing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> This but for headphone wearing.


Very different though.
A bus stops suddenly and you're toast if you're drifting.
Wearing earphones only makes you a little bit less able to hear stuff around you and deaf people are allowed to drive. 
Music also helps some people concentrate on riding better, as their mind doesn't wander as much. 
Riding two feet behind a bus that you have no idea will stop suddenly or not is near suicidal.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2017)

I just fell off my bike into a puddle my knee is all bloody. I feel like a kid. So embarrassing but no one saw.
It's always when I try to cycle through small gaps. It was really dark despite my lights.


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Very different though.
> A bus stops suddenly and you're toast if you're drifting.
> <snip>
> Riding two feet behind a bus that you have no idea will stop suddenly or not is near suicidal.



You can draft at 10m behind a bus or van easily and get the benefit. I ride far enough back, and vehicles have lights that come on and warn you when they're stopping.

Ride covering the brakes and watching the vehicle's lights, and you're safe as.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2017)

plurker said:


> You can draft at 10m behind a bus or van easily and get the benefit. I ride far enough back, and vehicles have lights that come on and warn you when they're stopping.
> 
> Ride covering the brakes and watching the vehicle's lights, and you're safe as.


But why do it in the first place?


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2017)

Expends less effort as vehicle in front reduces drag. Surely that's blindingly obvious 
Particularly good on windy days.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2017)

My strava annual summary thing tells me that the longest ride I did last year was 49 miles, which feels a bit pathetic. I need to up my game a bit in 2017, doing nothing but quick 10 or 15 milers in the middle of the night these days (plus a few daytime miles with the nipper on the back). I'll get fat if I'm not careful. Fucking weather isn't helping.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2017)

plurker said:


> Expends less effort as vehicle in front reduces drag. Surely that's blindingly obvious
> Particularly good on windy days.


But that's no good for fitness and it's dangerous, so daft to do.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 1, 2017)

If you can't stop quicker than a bus whilst drafting 10m or so behind one - you should seriously look at your brakes and /or question whether you should be riding a bike in the first place


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2017)

I see people doing it less than 2 metres behind though.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I see people doing it less than 2 metres behind though.



Well, nature has a way of solving that problem


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 1, 2017)

Jeremy Vine 'road rage' driver could face jail after being found guilty - BBC News

awful driver this un


----------



## plurker (Feb 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> But that's no good for fitness and it's dangerous, so daft to do.



I don't ride a bike for fitness, it's my commute.  I (occasionally) sit behind a bus so it's less effort; as above it's not dangerous if you're at a decent distance back

If you're seeing people 2m behind buses, then good luck to them.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 1, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Jeremy Vine 'road rage' driver could face jail after being found guilty - BBC News
> 
> awful driver this un



First time I've seen this.
Vile woman.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 1, 2017)

what is the alternative to riding behind a bus if you're in traffic?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 1, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> what is the alternative to riding behind a bus if you're in traffic?



Overtake on right side of bus.
I never stay behind them. The fumes. Fucking minging.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 1, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Overtake on right side of bus.
> I never stay behind them. The fumes. Fucking minging.


well yeh if it is going slow enough but I can't overtake every single bit of traffic on the road and end up no.1 in the commute race, I'm just not built for that.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone have advice on the Specialized Vita? It's for a novice rider who's into fitness. She's small (under 5ft).  any good?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 1, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> well yeh if it is going slow enough but I can't overtake every single bit of traffic on the road and end up no.1 in the commute race, I'm just not built for that.



Oh sorry, I thought traffic was stationary.
Maybe stick a few metres a behind the bus until it slows/ stops, then overtake? 
Suppose that's the safest option...


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone have advice on the Specialized Vita? It's for a novice rider who's into fitness. She's small (under 5ft).  any good?



The triple chainring will be heavy and has a pointlessly large range of gears. If she can spin out 48x11 she'll be doing 65km/h and Team Rabobank-Liv will want a word with her!  Altus gruppo will be fine for leaving in the shed but if it gets ridden daily it will need obsessive cleaning and maintenance to last more than one winter.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 2, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone have advice on the Specialized Vita? It's for a novice rider who's into fitness. She's small (under 5ft).  any good?


They're alright as £375 bikes go. As Downward Dog says it won't last long with sustained use- if she approaches it as seeing how she gets on with cycling and with a view to buying a better bike in a year if she likes it it'll be fine. The XS size is pretty teeny but I'd always advise her to have a sit on one before buying. If she's very short then she should look at islabikes kids' bikes as an alternative. Edit: this one
Islabikes Beinn 26 large – High quality children’s hybrid bike


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks both.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 2, 2017)

I've only ever had bikes that have cost between free and £80 (second hand I mean, my 2 favourites were both Saracen), and they always lasted until they were stolen... I wonder if I'm missing out on a huge amount by not getting a better bike, but maybe not given it is just for commuting?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2017)

If there's anything more annoying than a presta valve core coming out when you unscrew the pump, with the the entire air contents of the tyre escaping in about .5 seconds, then I have yet to find it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 4, 2017)

Last year I did several rides to the next town, Faversham, where there is a lovely 14th century pub. An out sprint via a direct route, a meal and a pint , and then a leisurely ride home using NCN1 along remote lanes and tracks, and passing the marina at Conyer.

Next time I do it (sometime in the spring) I'm hoping to beat my best time there since I've lost weight since then, and will probably have lost more, will be fitter too, and also more confident on the new bike.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> If there's anything more annoying than a presta valve core coming out when you unscrew the pump, with the the entire air contents of the tyre escaping in about .5 seconds, then I have yet to find it.


Use a pump that doesn't screw on?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 7, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I've only ever had bikes that have cost between free and £80 (second hand I mean, my 2 favourites were both Saracen), and they always lasted until they were stolen... I wonder if I'm missing out on a huge amount by not getting a better bike, but maybe not given it is just for commuting?



Back in '96, I was cycling around on a rusty old bike that didn't cost a penny. It was solely used for commuting and I could lock it up in E2 (it was rough as fuck back then) without paranoia. 

It depends how you see cycle riding. If it's very enjoyable and you like the thrill of going faster, a better bike is a must.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2017)

Just done 35 miles, averaged 13.6 mph, 1557ft climbing.

Progress 

2 sodding punctures though, I need some gatorskinz...


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 7, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Back in '96, I was cycling around on a rusty old bike that didn't cost a penny. It was solely used for commuting and I could lock it up in E2 (it was rough as fuck back then) without paranoia.
> 
> It depends how you see cycle riding. If it's very enjoyable and you like the thrill of going faster, a better bike is a must.


pretty enjoyable, not bothered about the thrill of going faster though... at this time anyway. I notice in london that the police and paramedic bikes are always mountain bikes with fairly fat wheels so I reckon I'm sticking with that for commuting, they must have done some research I guess. I do want a go on a proper road bike at some point though.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 7, 2017)

What are posters thoughts re handmade bike frames?

I've come into a little bit money, not a huge amount - about £2k.

My current ride is a Croix de Fer, which over time i've upgraded various parts - new hubs/wheels, Chris King headset and BB. Whilst I love this bike, I find it just a little bit too long for me (im 5 10 and the bike is a 56) I'm riding a mountain bike stem, and still feel a little stretched out, in hindsight I should've got the 54 and have been advertising to see if anyone wants to swap though not had any luck.

Anyway, i've got my 'windfall' and for several years been dreaming about getting some thing more bespoke - I've also been thinking about one of the Whyte gravel bikes until a mate reminded me of the bespoke and moving my bits from the croix across to the new frame...

I've been looking at Saffron in Woolwich, Hartley in East Dulwich, plus Dave Yates, Sven Cycles in Dorset plus one or two others.

I've visited Saffron as local to me - very impressed and I was like a kid in the proverbial sweet shop  I'm fully expecting the quote to be well north of my budget (think the same will be true for Hartley as the they sent their price list). Both Sven and Yates are well priced, Yates has the pedigree...

So, do I b sensible and buy a 54 croix or follow the dream...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 7, 2017)

I value having a bike that's always there after locking it up in London. I don't want to worry about it being stolen.

It's about 13yrs old, worth about £50 now I guess


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 7, 2017)

oh i just found a photo of my exact model of bike on the internet, so someone else likes it at least. I think it is very sleek. the bike i had in between 2 saracens had a really fat frame, i didn't like how it looked


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> What are posters thoughts re handmade bike frames?



Unless you're a freak of nature with regard to physiognomy then you'll have to justify it on emotional rather than functional grounds.

Building your own is quite the journey and very affordable. I made my own jigs and brazed a lugged frame together from Columbus tubing. I wouldn't go any further than the mail box on it though...


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks DownwardDog - ive just had my first qoute back, its  it would be bloody lovely but very hard to justify. Still waiting on a couple more qoutes to come in - i kinda knew this one would be highest.

Starting to think i sell the Croix and buy off the shelf!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Thanks DownwardDog - ive just had my first qoute back, its  it would be bloody lovely but very hard to justify. Still waiting on a couple more qoutes to come in - i kinda knew this one would be highest.
> 
> Starting to think i sell the Croix and buy off the shelf!



Why sell the Croix? More bikes the better imo


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

Been out on my bike and had yet ANOTHER puncture! And this is with 4 Season tyres.  And to make it worse my tyres were filthy because of the state of the roads at this time of year, so my hands ended up filthy as well.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Been out on my bike and had yet ANOTHER puncture! And this is with 4 Season tyres.  And to make it worse my tyres were filthy because of the state of the roads at this time of year, so my hands ended up filthy as well.



Get some marathon plus.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Been out on my bike and had yet ANOTHER puncture! And this is with 4 Season tyres.  And to make it worse my tyres were filthy because of the state of the roads at this time of year, so my hands ended up filthy as well.


Top tip - a pair of disposable gloves in your saddle bag. Free from you local petrol station.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Why sell the Croix? More bikes the better imo



I would keep, the length is just too long.

Im having some frustrations re sizing - im 5ft 10 and my 56 is too long. For my height, I should sit between a 54/56 and having just been into a couple of shops over lunch, found the 54 also a little long  the guy suggested a 52 which looked ridiculous!

I tried the Whyte Friston and a newer version of Croix de Fer.

Any suggestions re a bike with smaller top tube?


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Been out on my bike and had yet ANOTHER puncture!



You may already have done this but have you looked over your tyres, picking out any little pieces of glass thats sat there waiting to dig through? I do mine about once a week and always amazed at how much crap i dig out!


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

tommers said:


> Get some marathon plus.


I've only just bought these tyres, because they offer puncture protection,  and I was getting weekly punctures with the tyres that came with the bike.



craigxcraig said:


> You may already have done this but have you looked over your tyres, picking out any little pieces of glass thats sat there waiting to dig through? I do mine about once a week and always amazed at how much crap i dig out!



I do when I think of it, but I always check the tyre anyway, every time I get a puncture, to get whatever caused it out. But I think I must have ridden over a nail or something similar, because the first I knew about was a "tt tt tt tt" coming from the back wheel - I thought something might have been caught in the wheel - so I found somewhere to stop, and when I did I heard a loud sound of hissing coming from the tyre. When I had it all apart, and checked the tyre there was nothing there, so I replaced the tube, and pumped it up as much as I could to complete the ride. When I got it home I pumped it up to full pressure so I'll see how it goes.

Which brings me to another problem. Every time I use the minipump inflate my tyres I end up bending the valve stem!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I've only just bought these tyres, because they offer puncture protection,  and I was getting weekly punctures with the tyres that came with the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you run over a nail or screw, you should know about it straight away. 
This happened to me a couple of years ago:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for kids bikes, 5+?. He has a small bike with safety wheels now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 - have you checked your rim tape? Maybe the problem is there?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for kids bikes, 5+?. He has a small bike with safety wheels now.


Frog Bikes.

Frog Bikes- Lightweight Kids' Bikes


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 hope its ok for ride home later.

Re the pump, i had this and ended up buying a mini pump with the length of tube/pumpy thingy, rather than the one that clips on iykwim?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Frog Bikes.
> 
> Frog Bikes- Lightweight Kids' Bikes



yes, either these or Isla Bikes Islabikes - high quality lightweight children's bikes
raleigh also do a range called Performance which has copied these bikes.
Isla bikes are going to be doing a child bike rental/leasing type service so you can keep swapping out your bike as your child grows which may be of interest once it starts (no idea of details)


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Any suggestions re a bike with smaller top tube?



Why don't you get a shorter stem?


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Why don't you get a shorter stem?



Already done - currently running a very stubby MTB stem. Bar welding my bars to the top of the riser im a bit stumped


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Already done - currently running a very stubby MTB stem. Bar welding my bars to the top of the riser im a bit stumped


Just go down a size then and have tall seat and a longer stem. Will also make you look like a pro


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Any suggestions re a bike with smaller top tube?


There are a couple of Endurance type bikes like the synapse or defy which are more relaxed geometry wise.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> If you run over a nail or screw, you should know about it straight away.
> This happened to me a couple of years ago:


Well, it was obviously something of that ilk because the hissing was loud, there was no sign of anything in the tyre, and hours after I pumped it up the tyre is still hard.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bungle73 - have you checked your rim tape? Maybe the problem is there?


The tape is fine, it's not that. They've all been on the tyre side.



craigxcraig said:


> Bungle73 hope its ok for ride home later.


I'm already home. It was a local loop I do for exercise.




> Re the pump, i had this and ended up buying a mini pump with the length of tube/pumpy thingy, rather than the one that clips on iykwim?



I don't understand?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2017)

BigTom said:


> yes, either these or Isla Bikes Islabikes - high quality lightweight children's bikes
> raleigh also do a range called Performance which has copied these bikes.
> Isla bikes are going to be doing a child bike rental/leasing type service so you can keep swapping out your bike as your child grows which may be of interest once it starts (no idea of details)


That's what I'm thinking, can you get these 2nd hand anywhere?


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think a nail or something like that is the only thing that would have got through the puncture protection.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig have you thought about having a look at bikes pitched at women - we generally have a shorter upper body reach so they'll have shorter top tubes. Something like the Whyte Devon maybe. The 53 size has a reach of 362mm vs the 54 of the Croix de Fer which is 385mm (I think - if that's the one Genesis describe as a medium)


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 something like this: Boardman Hand Pump - MTB


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 8, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Bungle73 something like this: Boardman Hand Pump - MTB


Oh. Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Top tip - a pair of disposable gloves in your saddle bag. Free from you local petrol station.



I was out last night and my tyre ran flat about 100m from a petrol station and helped myself to the free gloves, thinking I was smart for coming up with that idea! . For once I had a spare inner, pump and tyre lever with me, going more than ten miles from home made it worth taking precautions. Anyway, screw Barnet and it's horrible shitty road surfacing. Did it hitting a nasty pothole on a junction, the sort that makes the whole wheel clang, knew I was in trouble but still took about 20mins before it went down.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I think a nail or something like that is the only thing that would have got through the puncture protection.



I only had three genuine punctures in about 4 years on my marathon pluses on my old tourer - two were hawthorn spikes (there's a particular time of year when the council cut the hedges when this can be an absolute ballache - they're insanely hard and very pointy) and one particularly long shard of glass, which was when the tyres had worn down quite a bit.

The most common cause since I got a racer has been speedbumps and potholes, caused by hitting a sharp edge hard, compressing the inner tube against the rim so that it splits (not helped by me using lightweight thin tubes I suspect). Since moving to London I've had loads of these punctures due to the amount of traffic calming about.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 9, 2017)

Have you guys seen Topeak's "Ninja" series of products? They're really cool. They've got a pump that hides inside your seatpost, a set of mini tools that hides inside your handlebars, and a multi-tool that hides inside a specially designed bottle cage (although I'm  not convinced by the last one).



Dogsauce said:


> I only had three genuine punctures in about 4 years on my marathon pluses on my old tourer - two were hawthorn spikes (there's a particular time of year when the council cut the hedges when this can be an absolute ballache - they're insanely hard and very pointy) and one particularly long shard of glass, which was when the tyres had worn down quite a bit.
> 
> The most common cause since I got a racer has been speedbumps and potholes, caused by hitting a sharp edge hard, compressing the inner tube against the rim so that it splits (not helped by me using lightweight thin tubes I suspect). Since moving to London I've had loads of these punctures due to the amount of traffic calming about.



I've never, ever, had a pinch flat. All mine have been foreign object intrusions. And up until recently I've been (more or less) puncture free.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2017)

Why would you hide things you may need quick access to? That's daft.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 9, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why would you hide things you may need quick access to? That's daft.


Because it keeps them out of the way, and not taking up space. It also means they're always on the bike so you're never going to forget to take them, or forget to take them off when you lock it up.

Why would you need quick access to them? Unless you're racing. And it doesn't take more than a few seconds to get them out in any case.


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Because it keeps them out of the way, and not taking up space. It also means they're always on the bike so you're never going to forget to take them, or forget to take them off when you lock it up.



When i stop, I get off my bike, lock it and walk away - my bag has a pump, spare inner and multitool in it. 
With the Ninja things, you'd need to remember to remove them all when you leave your bike, and then put them...oh...i know...in a bag.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2017)

Having to take the seat off just to get at your pump seems like a right faff.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 9, 2017)

plurker said:


> When i stop, I get off my bike, lock it and walk away - my bag has a pump, spare inner and multitool in it.
> With the Ninja things, you'd need to remember to remove them all when you leave your bike, and then put them...oh...i know...in a bag.


Why? No one else know that they're there so you can just leave them on the bike. And even if they did (which is extremely unlikely) they can't access the pump in the seatpost without the correct allen key.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Having to take the seat off just to get at your pump seems like a right faff.


Is it? All one needs to do is undo the bolt and pull it out.  Besides, my thoughts on this go along with what Si said on GCN's pumps video: a pump gets not used more than it gets used, so the more convenient, compact, and out of the way the better. Aside from my recent puncture issues that is.


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Why? No one else know that they're there so you can just leave them on the bike. And even if they did (which is extremely unlikely) they can't access the pump in the seatpost without the correct allen key.



1) they're fairly visible going by the pictures on the website - bright yellow detailing makes them stand out
2) Surely almost EVERY cyclist carries allen keys - yay stolen pumps



Bungle73 said:


> Is it? All one needs to do is undo the bolt and pull it out.


More faff than opening a bag


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 9, 2017)

plurker said:


> 1) they're fairly visible going by the pictures on the website - bright yellow detailing makes them stand out


How are they going to be "visible" when they're inside your bike? 



> 2) Surely almost EVERY cyclist carries allen keys - yay stolen pumps


What sort of cyclist, who's knowledgeable enough to carry tools, is going to want to nick someone else's pump? And as I already said, how would anyone know they were there in the first place?



> More faff than opening a bag


You need a large-ish bag to carry a pump. A pump won't fit in my saddle bag, and if I carry my rucksack with me, I use it for other things, so I don't really want be carrying a load cyclimg stuff in there when I'm not cycling, which brings about the spectre of forgetting things.


----------



## plurker (Feb 9, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> How are they going to be "visible" when they're inside your bike?


Yep, fair point- the image  I was looking at doesn't make it clear it's inside in any way.  That's ludicrous though, I can't see any need for that.
Anything external and visible will get nicked eventually though.



Bungle73 said:


> You need a large-ish bag to carry a pump.


No you don't. 
I carry a Lezyne pump, not sure what model, but it's the same length as an A5 pad.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2017)

My pump clips into a little holder next to the rear bottle cage mount.

RACEROCKET | Topeak


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 9, 2017)

plurker said:


> Yep, fair point- the image  I was looking at doesn't make it clear it's inside in any way.  That's ludicrous though, I can't see any need for that.



Any need for.....?



> No you don't.
> I carry a Lezyne pump, not sure what model, but it's the same length as an A5 pad.


That's too big to fit in a small saddle bag.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> My pump clips into a little holder next to the rear bottle cage mount.
> 
> RACEROCKET | Topeak


But it's something to remember to take off when you leave your bike, and the seat post pump leaves the bike looking cleaner.

Edit: And keeps the pump clean too.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 9, 2017)

My new over gloves worked a treat tonight. See if they still do if we get real cold weather though.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 9, 2017)

I had my inners and sealskinz on and fingers felt like they were about to drop off!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 10, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> oh i just found a photo of my exact model of bike on the internet, so someone else likes it at least. I think it is very sleek. the bike i had in between 2 saracens had a really fat frame, i didn't like how it looked


A few hours after i posted this I went to get my bike and another guy was locking up his bike to the same post and it was IDENTICAL, like the same purple and everything, I'd never seen anyone else on the same bike before ever. he said it's from 1997. then when I got into work again the next morning his bike was still there with an empty place where my bike had been the day before, so I locked up next to it again. IT was still there in the evening, the other bike. It had gone this morning tho. I should have got a photo with the guy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 10, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> My new over gloves worked a treat tonight. See if they still do if we get real cold weather though.



I can report that my Aldi lobster gloves weren't up to the job last night. Strange, because I've worn them many times in colder conditions, might have been something to do with the dampness. I was also on the slow bike and not working very hard, working hard is usually a good way of not getting cold.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 10, 2017)

So, ive now tried Genesis, Cannondale, Trek and Whyte - all 54s, guy in shop measured my inside leg and suggested im 54/56. Im also 5ft 10.

All are too long in the arm 

The cannondale 51 fitted but is tiny.

Cant believe my body shape - confused!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 10, 2017)

Supreme bit of legal assery here. Driver identified himself to police, but that wasn't sufficient as they needed two sources to confirm it was him driving. 

Video: Aberdeen police didn't think this close pass footage was close enough to follow up on


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 10, 2017)

Those little crayons that they put in patch repair kits really are worse than useless aren't they? From now on I think that I'll keep a biro in my saddle bag, after seeing a tip on Road.cc


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 10, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Supreme bit of legal assery here. Driver identified himself to police, but that wasn't sufficient as they needed two sources to confirm it was him driving.
> 
> Video: Aberdeen police didn't think this close pass footage was close enough to follow up on



Daft as fuck.

The police are beyond useless.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Daft as fuck.
> 
> The police are beyond useless.



Court rather than police here, although Aberdeen police initially said the pass wasn't close enough, another police force prosecuted and the court said that the driver admitting they were driving wasn't enough evidence that they were driving. Ludicrous.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 11, 2017)

First ride of the year today, St Albans to Uxbridge via the Great Union canal. 21 miles so not too taxing, only problem was mud on the canal banks which made it tough going at times

Even with gloves I couldn't feel my fingers as first but after a few miles it was fine.

Not looking forward to cleaning the bike, it's caked in mud.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 11, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Supreme bit of legal assery here. Driver identified himself to police, but that wasn't sufficient as they needed two sources to confirm it was him driving.
> 
> Video: Aberdeen police didn't think this close pass footage was close enough to follow up on


The cyclist probably didn't have a rear light.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 15, 2017)

I decided to pick up the Ninja P. It works great!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 15, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> So, ive now tried Genesis, Cannondale, Trek and Whyte - all 54s, guy in shop measured my inside leg and suggested im 54/56. Im also 5ft 10.
> 
> All are too long in the arm
> 
> ...


Try a cyclocross bike maybe, they are a bit more upright. I'm 5' 10" and a 56 fits me, have you got short arms?


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 15, 2017)

sleaterkinney its cyclocross im interested in, rather than out and out road bikes as i like to camp at weekends so need to load up. I dont think my arms are partic short though should be between the 54/6 for height. Maybe shorter in the body - think in going to pay for a measuring svc and see where im at.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

'Rodents of the Road'

What my colleague has just described cyclists as.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> sleaterkinney its cyclocross im interested in, rather than out and out road bikes as i like to camp at weekends so need to load up. I dont think my arms are partic short though should be between the 54/6 for height. Maybe shorter in the body - think in going to pay for a measuring svc and see where im at.


You possibly don't want a cyclocross bike then as a lot are meant for racing so won't have mounting points for racks etc

A lot of manufactures seem to be releasing models labeled "adventure" or "gravel road" etc Maybe have a look at them?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 18, 2017)

I put my usual commuting route into the Cycle Streets' web site ( CycleStreets: UK-wide Cycle Journey Planner and Photomap: Cycle journey planner ) and it rates the route as "very hostile".

This is not surprising as part of it is on a dual carriageway where the speed limit is 70mph and where I have to turn right at a roundabout thereby needing to be in lane three. Where the speed limit is, yes, 70mph. Most of the rest is single carriageway, 60mph.

I have no problem with this at all.

However they are now building another sodding "business park" (like a proper park but no grass, trees, wildlife or recreation) and have sealed off one lane with cones. Still not a problem as I was able to ride *inside* the line of cones keeping me away from the traffic.

Now the bastards have strung tape between the cones, the sole purpose of which is to keep me *outside* the line of cones and into the main traffic flow for about a half mile.

I am, for the first time in over ten years, taking a different route because now riding the usual route scares me half to death.

Bastards.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 20, 2017)

Visited the in-laws this weekend who have recently invested in a pair of e-bikes so my partner and I took them out for a 30 mile spin.  Totally effortless cruising at 15 miles per hour - and when you get to a hill just whack it in turbo mode and fly up it without even slowing down.  Yay!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 20, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> So, ive now tried Genesis, Cannondale, Trek and Whyte - all 54s, guy in shop measured my inside leg and suggested im 54/56. Im also 5ft 10.
> 
> All are too long in the arm
> 
> ...



Try a Cube or a De Rosa. I have similar problems as I'm very long-legged but have a short reach.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> 'Rodents of the Road'
> 
> What my colleague has just described cyclists as.



Thanks for contributing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Trek DS 1 2017 Hybrid Bike | HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles


 

Cheers ( belated) - I just got a new 2016 Giant escape for a decent price  - looked at my old bike and it just wasn't worth spending any £ on it to get it back up to scratch. Just bought a new seat for my sore coccyx that I am relishing trying out when I take delivery of the Giant and have swapped around the racks an shit. Then I can get out and start abusing audi drivers again


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 20, 2017)

Tour of Flanders training steps up a notch today. Strict diet and alternate lunchtime runs and yoga classes commence. 

I'm doing about 110 miles a week over three short interval sessions and a longer 50+ mile club run on Sundays. 

All coming together nicely. Nearly took out the summer bike yesterday but didn't want to risk it. Can't wait to get back out on it though. Been a decent winter's training so I'll be PR hunting all over the shop. Club's reliability trial on Sunday so might break it out then.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 20, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Thanks for contributing.



You're welcome sweetie x


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice having a few days of being able to go out in the middle of the night again in shorts and without arm warmers. I even got over to Regents Park for a few laps on Sunday like all the dullards do, though teatime/approaching dusk on a half decent day was possibly the worst time to be there, lots of traffic and pedestrians using the crossings.

I've spent the winter accumulating parts from eBay and other places for a forthcoming upgrade, got some carbon bars, a Chorus crankset and Record brakes, shifters and rear mech to go on.  The trouble with upgrades is it makes me more precious about my bike and less likely to get out on it if the weather is a bit shit. I need to stick the old bits (mainly Veloce stuff) on another frame and have a second-best bike that I can be a bit more careless with, although fuck knows where I'd put it (there's only room to hang one bike in the airing cupboard at home and the mrs wouldn't tolerate one elsewhere).


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2017)

My 9150 Di2 gruppo arrived this morning so that's a source of great excitement. I'm going to install it with 'full syncro' (ie no manual control over the front derailleur) on my CAAD12.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone cycling today?
Contemplating...as it's pretty windy ATM


----------



## Winot (Feb 23, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone cycling today?
> Contemplating...as it's pretty windy ATM



No way.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 23, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone cycling today?
> Contemplating...as it's pretty windy ATM



I probably will, but it's daft even to contemplate it.

Fortuately I just have quiet, leafy lanes to ride along.

Er.. no, make that dual carriageways with a 70mph speed limit. I always confuse the two.


----------



## OzT (Feb 23, 2017)

I cycled into work this morning at 5:30, and it was fine then, but looking at the development out there now think I may be blown around a bit. And soaked!!



a_chap said:


> Er.. no, make that dual carriageways with a 70mph speed limit. I always confuse the two.


 
Yes I can see that would be easy to confuse.....


----------



## Sister Midnight (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig - just sit on as many as poss. I had my heart set on a canondale but found 54 was too big. I'm 5'10 long  bodied woman - but their top tube is soooo long... I also found I had to go down to 52.   Ended up getting Specialized lady bike (never thought I'd need / bother with women specific... lucky this has cool paintwork - no flowers or pink swirls to be seen!) 


.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 23, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone cycling today?
> Contemplating...as it's pretty windy ATM



I made it to the end of the road and then thought better of it.  The wind was howling and it was blowing a hoolie.  I quickly concluded that sitting on a tube and reading a book would be the more pleasant option.....


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 23, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I made it to the end of the road and then bought better of it.  The wind was howling and it was blowing a hoolie.  I quickly concluded that sitting on a tube and reading a book would be the more pleasant option.....



I was about to jump into the shower and then thought of the 08.10 Thameslink train. Unbearable. Decided to cycle.

It was ridiculously unstable on Tooting Common/ Bedford Hill - wind kept edging my bike to the middle of the road but as soon as I hit Balham it was pretty safe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2017)

It was fine when I cycled in... a bit wet towards the end.

Not sure about the journey home though


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Sister Midnight 

Ride safe everyone


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2017)

Getting a bus


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 23, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> My 9150 Di2 gruppo arrived this morning so that's a source of great excitement. I'm going to install it with 'full syncro' (ie no manual control over the front derailleur) on my CAAD12.



Tart.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 26, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tart.



I could have put it on my C60...

Anyway, it's great. With full syncro, have a virtual 1x15 setup with 398% gear range.

For reactionaries you can also put it 'semi-syncro' mode where it does a compensatory +/- 1 gear on the rear derailleur everytime you shift the front.

And they've done away with the stem despoiling 'A' junction box. It's now a bar end plug.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2017)

Just dropped the shooting brake off in Raynes Park (where it lives with a friend as we have no parking at home) and was looking forward to the brisk ride back up to Angel with a good south-westerly up my arse. Not even two miles in and the front goes pop on a steep descent (possibly due to heat of the rim). Cursed with punctures at the moment.

Station staff at Wimbledon told me Thaneslink wasn't running to Farringdon so get the tube from Vauxhall, only they wouldn't let my bike on. Back to Clapham Junc for the overground instead, only that's not running between Clapham & Willesden, so the long way round to Highbury then the GN down to Old St. Barely dressed and it's cold. Fuck knows when I'll get in. Yeah, I should carry a spare, I know.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 26, 2017)

Talking of punctures - I want to get some gatorskinz, is there any advantage of the folding version over the hardshell, or vice versa?


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 26, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Talking of punctures - I want to get some gatorskinz, is there any advantage of the folding version over the hardshell, or vice versa?


Folding tyres are a lot, lot lighter, and therefore roll better. They can also be easier to get on and off. The downside is that they tend to be much more expensive than the wire beaded equivalent.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 26, 2017)

Is it worth repairing a crashed carbon bike?
As it looks like I only need to replace the fork and wheels.
Am I missing something here?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 26, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is it worth repairing a crashed carbon bike?
> As it looks like I only need to replace the fork and wheels.
> Am I missing something here?



An actual repair to a hole or crack the carbon frame is never worth it because you never get the original tube thickness (and hence stiffness) of the damaged section correct.

If the frame looks fine then you have decide if you're comfortable riding around on a CF frame that was in a crash violent enough to destroy the fork and wheels.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 27, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tour of Flanders training steps up a notch today. Strict diet and alternate lunchtime runs and yoga classes commence.
> 
> I'm doing about 110 miles a week over three short interval sessions and a longer 50+ mile club run on Sundays.
> 
> All coming together nicely. Nearly took out the summer bike yesterday but didn't want to risk it. Can't wait to get back out on it though. Been a decent winter's training so I'll be PR hunting all over the shop. Club's reliability trial on Sunday so might break it out then.



Took out the summer bike for the reliability trial. Always amazed by how much faster it is. Different bikes with different purposes, of course, but they're both good bikes. 

On a segment from home to the meet point I did 5:09 on the winter bike last week, pushing quite hard. This week I did 4:49 without pushing too hard. 

Average pace over 60 miles on a comparably lumpy route went up by 2mph. 

Whyte Suffolk with some low-end aftermarket wheels (Cosine) vs a Cervelo R3 with FFWD 4Rs, FWIW.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 27, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is it worth repairing a crashed carbon bike?
> As it looks like I only need to replace the fork and wheels.
> Am I missing something here?


Carbon fibre can hold hidden damage, so unless you can get the frame thoroughly checked out I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 28, 2017)

I just got yet another fucking puncture! I'm getting fed up with this.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2017)

obviously not


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Talking of punctures - I want to get some gatorskinz, is there any advantage of the folding version over the hardshell, or vice versa?



Missed this. God, don't get Gatorskinz for a road bike. Conti 4 Seasons.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Missed this. God, don't get Gatorskinz for a road bike. Conti 4 Seasons.


Really? My "go to" cycling friend says the exact opposite


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Really? My "go to" cycling friend says the exact opposite



Gatorskinz are commuting tyres. They're slow and sturdy. 4 Seasons are the best of both worlds.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2017)

It's a bit sad that this depth of analysis on fucking tyres exists but, hey, this is cycling! 

Continental Grand Prix 4 Season Rolling Resistance Review


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 1, 2017)

The 4 Seasons are basically a toughened up version of the 4000S II. That's why I went for them.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> The 4 Seasons are basically a toughened up version of the 4000S II. That's why I went for them.


But you still seem to be getting a lot of punctures


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a bit sad that this depth of analysis on fucking tyres exists but, hey, this is cycling!
> 
> Continental Grand Prix 4 Season Rolling Resistance Review


The good thing about that site is that you can stick in up to three tyres you are considering and compare them.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 1, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But you still seem to be getting a lot of punctures


Well no tyre is 100% puncture proof. I'm pretty sure the previous one was caused by something like a nail or something, which no kind of puncture protection is going to guard against. I'm still not sure what caused the latest one, as  I found nothing when I examined the tyre.

I've had the 4 Seasons since early January, and they are the only two punctures that I've had with them (the roads around here are pretty bad,  plus I've been riding on obscure country lanes with all sorts of crap on them), after getting what seemed like weekly ones with the Ultra Sport IIs.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you  compare them on that site you'll site you'll see that the puncture protection is almost on a par with the Gatorskins, but they roll a lot better.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Really? My "go to" cycling friend says the exact opposite



I agree - 4 Seasons much better than Gatorskinz but my tyre of choice these days is the Michelin Pro4 Endurance....  they roll nicely and since switching to these I've had only a tiny number of punctures - I've got 25s on my commuting bike and 28s on my _proper _bike.  Crackin' tyres....


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Really? My "go to" cycling friend says the exact opposite



Put three cyclists in a room and you'll get four opinions about anything to do with cycling.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Missed this. God, don't get Gatorskinz for a road bike. Conti 4 Seasons.


Why not?. I've never had a puncture in them and actually wore them bare.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why not?. I've never had a puncture in them and actually wore them bare.



They're just slower. Perfectly good tyres and not worth changing if you've got a pair, but if you're buying a new pair then I'd go for the 4 Seasons for winter/spring/autumn. 

GP4000s for summer. 

Every watt counts over 50 miles!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for someone in London (north of the river or central ideally) that could fit the various upgrades to my bike? (bars, majority of groupset and a bit of wheel truing) I was going to get it done by a mobile mechanic guy back up in Leeds next week but he isn't available so I need somewhere down here and have no idea where to go (the bike shops around me look a bit artisan and spendy).


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally managed to get a new inner today after fucking Evans managed to get one in (despite saying they had four in stock pick up in two hours at Spittalfiends when I ordered on Monday). You'd have thought having a decent stock of conti race tubes was kind of a staple for a bike shop.

Anyhow, stuck tube in tonight. First off the track pump broke, but after some dismantling I managed to fix it (end of piston had come unscrewed). Stuck the new tube in and inflated, no bother. Put the wheel back on. Contemplated a dawn raid on some local segments early in the morning before traffic.

About an hour later just about to go to bed and a massive bang, same as the last tube made when it popped on Sunday. Swore. Took everything apart again. Found the large hole in the tube, probably can't patch it. Nothing in tyre at that point but I find the tyre has a small split along the rim there and the inner had been pushing up against the metal rim, hence the popping. 

So I now need a new tyre, and another inner tube. Wiggle will take until Tuesday to deliver, Evans has some 4000S tyres in Gatwick, but it'll take until next Wednesday to get them to a nearby store. I'm off to Leeds on Monday night (supposedly with bike) so neither option works. Fucksake.

I hate bikes.

Some kind of bodge with gaffa tape might be in order.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Finally managed to get a new inner today after fucking Evans managed to get one in (despite saying they had four in stock pick up in two hours at Spittalfiends when I ordered on Monday). You'd have thought having a decent stock of conti race tubes was kind of a staple for a bike shop.
> 
> Anyhow, stuck tube in tonight. First off the track pump broke, but after some dismantling I managed to fix it (end of piston had come unscrewed). Stuck the new tube in and inflated, no bother. Put the wheel back on. Contemplated a dawn raid on some local segments early in the morning before traffic.
> 
> ...



Pay for next day delivery?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 4, 2017)

New maximum speed today: 31.7 mph, which works out at ~51 kph. I might tell people the latter, as it sounds more impressive!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 4, 2017)

Talking of tyres, im on my third pair of panasonic panaracer ribmo pt - dont really suffer with punctures apart from when theyre near the end of their life - i know then to change over


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Talking of punctures - I want to get some gatorskinz, is there any advantage of the folding version over the hardshell, or vice versa?


Evans are currently doing folding Gatorskins cheap. £22. 
My experience of them is they are as bombproof as road bike tyres get but they go quick, when you get  a decent tear or crack in the sidewall you can get a lot of very rapid punctures. The inner tube pokes out and get popped every few miles. But I do long distance touring so place reliability way way ahead of lightweight or other performance issues.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 6, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for someone in London (north of the river or central ideally) that could fit the various upgrades to my bike? (bars, majority of groupset and a bit of wheel truing) I was going to get it done by a mobile mechanic guy back up in Leeds next week but he isn't available so I need somewhere down here and have no idea where to go (the bike shops around me look a bit artisan and spendy).



Tony at Walthamstow Cycles is great - wholeheartedly reccomend him: Walthamstow Cycles


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 8, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Tony at Walthamstow Cycles is great - wholeheartedly reccomend him: Walthamstow Cycles



Thanks, I'll look into them. I'm up in Leeds for a few days at the moment so I've dropped it into a local place that I trust, who are putting on the new brakes and truing the front wheel (this was becoming a bit desperate, not stopping very well!), but I still need the rest doing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 8, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Evans are currently doing folding Gatorskins cheap. £22.
> My experience of them is they are as bombproof as road bike tyres get but they go quick, when you get  a decent tear or crack in the sidewall you can get a lot of very rapid punctures. The inner tube pokes out and get popped every few miles.



That's exactly what's been happening with my conti 4000s on the front, though I've taped the split up with gaffa tape on the inside. It's still bulging but I've managed a few miles with no bangs. The replacement arrived in the post today so will be swapped shortly. I think the split was the result of hitting a small kerb very hard at speed rather than excessive wear - I've only done about 3000 miles on it.

I put my old front wheel on yesterday for a longish ride (campag vento with conti ultra sport tyre) and didn't half notice the difference - bumpy, noisy and harder work!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 9, 2017)

New brakes are on, but the mechanic is having trouble with the front wheel as some of the spokes are seized. They're soaking them in WD40. I've retrieved the bike and stuck the old wheel back on. Brakes are good, but it'll take a while for my confidence/expectations to catch up.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm doing the BHF London Brighton. I've done before ages ago. Will it be rammed even on an early start ?

Thinking of possibly cycling back , perhaps to Tunbridge Wells via Lewes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 10, 2017)

It's supposed to be a bit ridiculous. The night ride one is much better, I did that a few years back, coming over devils dyke as the sun came up, a load of people taking a break to watch it rise over the sea.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 11, 2017)

Just got one of these for my daily commute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 what's the best mudguards on the market. Will need some.


.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 11, 2017)

waxoyl said:


> Just got one of these for my daily commute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
SKS mudguards are by far the best coverage and least rattly, they're a bit of a pest to fit though so if you're not very mechanically savvy it's probably worth paying a shop fifteen quid or so to do it for you.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 11, 2017)

waxoyl said:


> Just got one of these for my daily commute.  what's the best mudguards on the market. Will need some.
> 
> 
> .



Velo-Orange are the best.

Fenders, Accessories, Hardware - Accessories


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2017)

Due to surgery in November and the horrid scar tissue I have been unable to sit on a saddle, never mind go for a spin since then.
I am as miserable as sin and Mrs S. is on the point of hitting me over the head with a shovel and burying me under the bike shed.
Hopefully the surgery I am having at the beginning of April will sort the problem, I cannot wait to get back out there, I miss it and those wonderful long rides so much.
Even reading the mags and blogs doesn't help!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 12, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Nice.
> SKS mudguards are by far the best coverage and least rattly, they're a bit of a pest to fit though so if you're not very mechanically savvy it's probably worth paying a shop fifteen quid or so to do it for you.


Cheers got these beauties. Perfect fit no rattles. Not shaw if the black ones might have looked better!. But went for the silver. Of for a ride.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking good waxoyl


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 15, 2017)

I need some new pedals as mine are falling apart, what is a good standard replacement? (i like the look of those ones in the above photo). also thinking of attaching a parcel rack to the back, it's a mountain bike, is that possible?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2017)

If your bike has rack lugs then you can use any normal rack like a Topeak. If it doesn't you'll need something an Old Man Mountain which uses an extra long rear axle.

I don't know anything about non-SPD/SPD-SL pedals as they are the work of Satan.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I need some new pedals as mine are falling apart, what is a good standard replacement? (i like the look of those ones in the above photo). also thinking of attaching a parcel rack to the back, it's a mountain bike, is that possible?


DMR V8s or V12s. They're reliable grippy flatty pedals that won't carve your shins up too much if you miss it with your foot and will survive being bashed off numerous rocks (or kerbs).
You can most likely fit a rack fine, almost all basic mountain bikes have the appropriate threaded eyelets. Have your bike shop look at it if not sure


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2017)

weepiper said:


> DMR V8s or V12s. They're reliable grippy flatty pedals that won't carve your shins up too much if you miss it with your foot and will survive being bashed off numerous rocks (or kerbs).


thanks they look perfect. I'm assuming pedals are standard fit on most bikes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2017)

I fitted a new (shorter) stem! All by myself!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2017)

Get someone to cut that steerer! (the extra space above the stem)


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2017)

this would fit, are there definite reasons for not getting a budget one though?
New Bicycle Outdoor MTB Mountain Bike Black Rear Pannier Carrier Rack Seat Post  | eBay


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get someone to cut that steerer! (the extra space above the stem)


I'll do it myself once I'm 100% sure my position is exactly as I want it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2017)

Braver man than me!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Braver man than me!


It's just cutting a metal tube. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 17, 2017)

You should see my steerer - it's like a skyscraper!  I must get it sorted out as it looks ridiculous but I haven't quite been able to decide on the optimal height for my bars...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2017)

First ever ride where I averaged over 15mph today 

Was only a short lunchtime spin, just under 9 miles, but hey, small steps and all that


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2017)

braindancer said:


> You should see my steerer - it's like a skyscraper!  I must get it sorted out as it looks ridiculous but I haven't quite been able to decide on the optimal height for my bars...



Slightly lower than you feel comfortable with is probably optimal.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2017)

weepiper said:


> DMR V8s or V12s. They're reliable grippy flatty pedals that won't carve your shins up too much if you miss it with your foot and will survive being bashed off numerous rocks (or kerbs).


due to budget I ended up getting the wellgo pedals that look very similar to those V8s, just cos they were £10 instead of £20... i guess they won't last quite as long but they seem fine for my purposes, it took quite a while for the the horrible plastic ones to break even and these feel way sturdier


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's just cutting a metal tube. What could possibly go wrong?



It's very easy with a pipecutter. Brace the pipecutter against a hard surface and turn the forks.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2017)

Weyy I was expecting replacing the pedals to be some kind of hassle but it is totally painless, they look shiny


----------



## OzT (Mar 21, 2017)

Question please about cycle lube. Since I started cycling to work last couple of monmths, I noticed it is getting harder to pedal the same route. I am thinking it may be to do with lube.

I smeared the chain and back sprokects with LM grease and wonder if that would cause me to have to cycle harder? Maybe I should wash all the grease off and replace with say thin engine oil? woudl that make it easier to pedal?

Many thanks. Oh and what pressure shoudl those tyres be at please? Cheers!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2017)

Buy some degreaser and clean the chain and sprockets, then use a small amount of lube on the chain.

Tyres - depends on their size and your weight.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, clean the grease off, it's much too thick and will pick up dust and dirt which turns the whole lot into grinding paste and wears your drivetrain out. Light chain oil designed for bikes and wipe the chain with a rag after lubing it.
You'll probably find your tyres are soft and that's why it's hard work. The recommended pressure will be stamped on the sidewall of the tyre but as a guide - mountain bike about 55psi, hybrid bike about 75psi, road/race bike about 100psi.


----------



## OzT (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, I will clean the grease off and lube it lightly. I am not a cyclist and only got the bike a few months ago for free from a neighbour who was throwing it away, so I can cycle to work and try to get fit for the summer.

I had a look at the tyres and don't think I saw the pressures on them. They are old faded cracked tyres really. I know it's a halfords 15 gear bike, don't think it's a mountain or race bike of any sort. It has no suspension as such. Not sure what a hybrid is. I think I am under inflated as I pumped the tyres up till I can just push down on the thumb to them. I reckon if I pump it up as high as possible will slide easier.

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2017)

OzT said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will clean the grease off and lube it lightly. I am not a cyclist and only got the bike a few months ago for free from a neighbour who was throwing it away, so I can cycle to work and try to get fit for the summer.
> 
> I had a look at the tyres and don't think I saw the pressures on them. They are old faded cracked tyres really. I know it's a halfords 15 gear bike, don't think it's a mountain or race bike of any sort. It has no suspension as such. Not sure what a hybrid is. I think I am under inflated as I pumped the tyres up till I can just push down on the thumb to them. I reckon if I pump it up as high as possible will slide easier.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies


I highly recommend subscribing to GCN on YouTube. They have hundreds (thousands by now?) of videos covering everything from the very basics through to more advanced stuff. It's a huge source of info and entertaining as well.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2017)

First ever truly scary crosswind moment on my lunchtime ride today - I was doing about 20mph and a huge gust game out of nowhere, pushing me a good 4 feet across the road towards an oncoming van 

Caught it just in time but my heartrate went through the roof


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2017)

What do we think of this:

This morning, on one of my local loops, I came to a crossroads where you've got a steep descent on one side, followed by a slightly less steep ascent on the other side (if you're going straight ahead). It's in the middle of the countryside on quiet roads, although you do get quite frequent vehicles coming along there. I stopped at the junction to have a breather, and a swig from my bottle. As I was doing this a couple of other cyclist came up behind and went straight ahead. As the first one passed me he said to me "You could have said it was clear".  The way I see it is this:

1) I don't feel comfortable taking responsibility for a someone else's safety like that. What if I'd said it was clear, and then a car comes?

2) How would I know if they were going straight across anyway?

3) It never occurred to me to tell him it was clear in the first place.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 21, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> What do we think of this:
> 
> This morning, on one of my local loops, I came to a crossroads where you've got a steep descent on one side, followed by a slightly less steep ascent on the other side (if you're going straight ahead). It's in the middle of the countryside on quiet roads, although you do get quite frequent vehicles coming along there. I stopped at the junction to have a breather, and a swig from my bottle. As I was doing this a couple of other cyclist came up behind and went straight ahead. As the first one passed me he said to me "You could have said it was clear".  The way I see it is this:
> 
> ...




Not your bloody job to tell em its clear. Fuck em.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 21, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> What do we think of this:
> 
> This morning, on one of my local loops, I came to a crossroads where you've got a steep descent on one side, followed by a slightly less steep ascent on the other side (if you're going straight ahead). It's in the middle of the countryside on quiet roads, although you do get quite frequent vehicles coming along there. I stopped at the junction to have a breather, and a swig from my bottle. As I was doing this a couple of other cyclist came up behind and went straight ahead. As the first one passed me he said to me "You could have said it was clear".  The way I see it is this:
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this one, and I wouldn't trust someone else who told me a crossroads was clear, nor would I ever expect anyone to do so. Maybe it's a club cyclist thing, like all the hand signals for where there's potholes and stuff? Seems odd to me anyway.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 21, 2017)

OzT said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will clean the grease off and lube it lightly. I am not a cyclist and only got the bike a few months ago for free from a neighbour who was throwing it away, so I can cycle to work and try to get fit for the summer.
> 
> I had a look at the tyres and don't think I saw the pressures on them. They are old faded cracked tyres really. I know it's a halfords 15 gear bike, don't think it's a mountain or race bike of any sort. It has no suspension as such. Not sure what a hybrid is. I think I am under inflated as I pumped the tyres up till I can just push down on the thumb to them. I reckon if I pump it up as high as possible will slide easier.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies



MTB = flat handlebars, suspension.
Hybrid = flat handlebars, no suspension.
Road bike = curved handlebars, no suspension.

When feeling pressure, the tyre should feel hard like an apple, not soft like an orange (such is the phrase the mechanics at my work always tell people as a rule of thumb).
If you haven't already it'd probably be worth taking the bike to a shop to get checked over (or a do a google search for "Dr Bike" and wherever you live as you can get a free checkup at a dr bike event, which may be enough to not need a service but will tell you if / what is needed if you do). May also be worth seeing if there's any basic maintenance courses if GCN and youtube doesn't do it for you, so they can show you how to clean and oil your chain.


----------



## OzT (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh that's good to know, I am defo flat on the tyres anyway, and mine must be a hybrid. I know i put about 32psi in so way too low and defo an orange!! 

And thanks guys for the tip on GCN, will look it up when I get home after work.


----------



## OzT (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow!!!  Pumped my tires up yesterday when I got home from soft bananna to ripe orange and wow, what a differenmce already that made cycling into work this morning!

My foot pump only goes up to near 50psi, used for my car's slow puncture, but even that hardness has made a difference. This weekend see if I can get a pump to get it up to around 70psi.

Also see if get chance to clear chain and gears of LM grease and just oil it.

Thanks again for the advice guys, pretty much instant improvement with promise of more to come!


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 23, 2017)

Some cad just took my one and only KOM!


----------



## OzT (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Bungle73, hope it comes back, you never know


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2017)

Decent north-easterly yesterday, I spent the afternoon planning a night raid on several roads up north London, especially wanting a go at Hornsey Rd over the top of Archway as it looks doable. The wind doesn't come from the east that often so the KOMs tend to be a bit easier to bag.

Anyhow, after a couple of hours stood up watching a gig in the evening my right knee is feeling bruised and painful, can't remember bashing it anywhere (but entirely possible). I've been kneeling on the floor a lot lately playing with the lad though. I Got home and looked at it and it's swollen badly at the front on the lump lower down from the kneecap. Feels a bit fluidy. Fuck knows what I've done to it, but I've been hammering it in the hill sprints over the last few weeks. Girlfriend wouldn't let me out to play, which I didn't protest about too bitterly.  Still like it this morning and more painful. Isn't affecting mobility much, still moves OK

It better fucking sort itself out before the end of the weekend when the wind changes direction.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Some cad just took my one and only KOM!



Make your own!  I made one on a closed down airfield in Lincolnshire when I was working there a few years ago. A few circuits on the shit Raleigh mountain bike I was using and I'm 1/1, the undisputed king of Kirton in Lindsay. Sooner or later they'll rag out all the roads and stick housing or industrial units on it, and it'll be mine forever. It's my insurance policy for when all the oiks get 200 gramme graphene frames and gravity compensators in a few decades and smash shit out of all the others I've accumulated.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't really get all the fuss about KOM's etc on Starva. The only person I'm racing on there is me, I don't even make my rides public. It's just a tool to see how I'm improving...


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

I just shaved 2 seconds off the time the guy set yesterday, and beat his average speed by 1.1 mph. The KOM is mine again!


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2017)

Well done Bungle73 ! A good segment war is fun.

I find it quite motivating, set myself little goals which get me out of the house in the middle of the night. Shifted three kilos over the last two months doing what is basically interval training on the bike a few nights a week. 

It's as much strategy as ability, choose the right wind and time of day. Plus it gives you an idea of what you ought to be able to achieve, and what speeds are possible (though there's loads of GPS errors and people leaving it running in cars that skew the picture).


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's 5 seconds faster than the time I set before. 

There's been a strong tail wind down that segment this week, which is probably why the guy chose yesterday to try and take it back from me, and why I went out today to take it back.



Dogsauce said:


> Well done Bungle73 ! A good segment war is fun.
> 
> I find it quite motivating, set myself little goals which get me out of the house in the middle of the night. Shifted three kilos over the last two months doing what is basically interval training on the bike a few nights a week.
> 
> It's as much strategy as ability, choose the right wind and time of day. Plus it gives you an idea of what you ought to be able to achieve, and what speeds are possible (though there's loads of GPS errors and people leaving it running in cars that skew the picture).



One of the reasons I started regular cycling is to lose a bit of weight, and I've lost loads since I started doing it last year.

KOMs appeal to my competitive streak, and they get the heart rate up so I end up burning more calories.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don't really get all the fuss about KOM's etc on Starva. The only person I'm racing on there is me, I don't even make my rides public. It's just a tool to see how I'm improving...



You will. Although it only gets really fun when you're mates with loads of local cyclists. Join a club!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> You will. Although it only gets really fun when you're mates with loads of local cyclists. Join a club!


Nah, can't be doing with clubs. They'll be full of _cyclists_ for one thing


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nah, can't be doing with clubs. They'll be full of _cyclists_ for one thing



I thought that too, but it turns out that cyclists are just like people. I heart my club.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> I thought that too, but it turns out that cyclists are just like people. I heart my club.


I just can't be arsed. Meeting new people and being social. Urgh


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 24, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I just can't be arsed. Meeting new people and being social. Urgh



Riding your bike is much more fun with your mates. But, in fairness, I was very lucky with my club. Several of my best mates are from my cycling club. Moving to a new area would have been a lot harder without it.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm about to move out of London down to Sussex.  I'm toying with the idea of joining a club - as I won't have anyone to ride with.....  I do like riding on my own sometimes, but it's also nice to have company.  Trouble is I'm pretty slow....  I did a long ride last weekend (160 miles) and plodded round at just under 13 miles per hour.  I don't think many clubs would ride at anything near approaching that level of slowness!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 24, 2017)

I live in London so can forget about KOMs. But strava is great for tracking your efforts.

Not sure I can give the time over to joining a club, plus they all seem to meet at half seven on a Sunday, I'd rather be in bed!.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> I live in London so can forget about KOMs. But strava is great for tracking your efforts.
> 
> Not sure I can give the time over to joining a club, plus they all seem to meet at half seven on a Sunday, I'd rather be in bed!.



London KOMs are a piece of piss, just do it when there's no cars first thing in the morning or late at night. I was a bit intimidated by the sheer numbers having ridden on certain segments, but most are easier than ones I'd ridden in Yorkshire with only a few hundred on. They're just bulked out by thousands of commuters stuck in traffic. Plus there's many more segments set up here, including stupid ones with just a few dozen riders on. I got one round the corner from here on the 24kg Pashley a few months back.

I've thought about joining a club as I don't really know anyone that rides near me, still a member of a club in Leeds but that runs out soon, so I might try a taster ride with ICC or see what other clubs there are around in North London. A mate from Leeds who also moved down a while ago rides with Lee Valley as he lives up Walthamstow way.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

The bastard's just taken it back! Done it in 45 seconds from my 48! 

But his average speed was 27.2 mph, yet his max speed was only 26.4. That can't be right, surely?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah.....: How can average speed be higher than max speed on a segment?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 24, 2017)

My tiddler got a new bike for his 9th birthday, we took it out for a spin for his first go today. 4.5 miles


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

I had another puncture and now I can't get the fucking tyre back on. Why the fuck do they have to make road bike tyres so fucking tight? I'm fucking fed up with the fucking thing.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

Done it! I had that first gadget I bought to assist me, so I got that out and it make a big difference. It's too big to take out on a ride though, unless I have bag with me. The Crank Bros one won't work; it's too tight.

I think the puncture was the same thing as the previous one, as it was on a similar place (when I find nothing when I examined the tyre). I found a small piece of glass embedded in the tyre this time.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've seen where, I think, I  can possible beat that guy's time. I've used the compare function, and for pretty much all of the segment he's actually travelling slower than I was going on my run this morning. It's just as he crossed the start he was travelling slighter faster than me, so I think if I start further back down the road so I'm faster when I reach the start I may be able to beat him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 25, 2017)

There's usually about three seconds error in a segment due to GPS drift/accuracy, which is why a lot of short segments are bollocks. But always hit top speed well before the start, as it'll work out your speed there based on the two GPS records either side of it, and the first of these might be a way before.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 25, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I've seen where, I think, I  can possible beat that guy's time. I've used the compare function, and for pretty much all of the segment he's actually travelling slower than I was going on my run this morning. It's just as he crossed the start he was travelling slighter faster than me, so I think if I start further back down the road so I'm faster when I reach the start I may be able to beat him.



If you're serious about KoMs you need Strava Live. That will show you where you are in the segment vs the KoM and your PR.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 25, 2017)

I have that thing set up where my phone announces my time at the midpoint and end of a segment that I've starred, but it's usually different from the time you get when saving the ride, typically a second faster. Several times it's told me a time that would have been the KOM only for it to turn out to be a second or two out and I've just equalled it or come second. I don't think it's ever underestimated my time.

The fun thing with this feature is that it's on all the time Strava is running, so I get funny sideways looks from roadies at the lights when I trundle up on my massive battered rusting Pashley with the child seat on the back with my phone announcing 'Started Segment Essex Road Drag, your best time one minute twenty-four seconds'.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyway, we should be blathering on about this on the Strava thread, otherwise the utility cyclists will start getting uppity.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 25, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I have that thing set up where my phone announces my time at the midpoint and end of a segment that I've starred, but it's usually different from the time you get when saving the ride, typically a second faster. Several times it's told me a time that would have been the KOM only for it to turn out to be a second or two out and I've just equalled it or come second. I don't think it's ever underestimated my time.



The GPS receivers in phones are wildly inaccurate as they don't subsample. I think the Strava software tries to compensate for this but it almost always errs on the side of slow. You get more accurate readings from a Garmin head unit that uses blended GPS+GLONASS.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 25, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I've thought about joining a club as I don't really know anyone that rides near me, still a member of a club in Leeds but that runs out soon, so I might try a taster ride with ICC or see what other clubs there are around in North London. A mate from Leeds who also moved down a while ago rides with Lee Valley as he lives up Walthamstow way.



Joining a club is great, if for no other reason than it completely normalises otherwise aberrant behaviour like having 14 bikes or paying three grand for a set of HEDs.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> There's usually about three seconds error in a segment due to GPS drift/accuracy, which is why a lot of short segments are bollocks. But always hit top speed well before the start, as it'll work out your speed there based on the two GPS records either side of it, and the first of these might be a way before.



It's difficult to get a decent speed at the start, because there is a sharp right-angle left-hand bend just before it.



DownwardDog said:


> If you're serious about KoMs you need Strava Live. That will show you where you are in the segment vs the KoM and your PR.



I only have a second hand Garmin 800, which doesn't have live segments. There was a hack that involved downloading the leader's time, uploading it to the unit, then using the Virtual Training Partner as a pseudo live segment feature, but the website with the software to do the conversion doesn't seem to be working any more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2017)

Set my alarm early today and enjoyed traffic free roads and some beautiful morning sunshine. Smashed several PB's and did a big hill I've been avoiding for the first time. Loved it


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 25, 2017)

Ive a KOM - going down chudleigh road in SE4 (down rather than up) does thatcstill count/can i brag about it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 26, 2017)

Dead nice outside today, reckon a lot of people have probably been out on their summer bikes.

Meanwhile, I'm spending my day on the sofa doing this.



Swelling hasn't really gone down that much. Not actually that painful or stopping me moving, but something's not right. Frustrating.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 26, 2017)

I've just passed 3,000km for 2017 so far. I am definitely on for a 10,000km year. Just need to avoid my traditional massive crash that I seem to have on an annual basis.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't even drive 10K a year in a car


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2017)

I've done 300 miles so far this year and was considering that quite a lot


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 27, 2017)

I do a 40km loop most weekday mornings then a 100-200km club ride on a Sunday. There's a guy in my club who is already on 10k for 2017. He's been doing that sort of distance for years so his knees sound like castanets and his neck sounds like a pepper grinder.


----------



## han (Mar 27, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I've done 300 miles so far this year and was considering that quite a lot


I just looked at my Strava. 263 miles this year. I thought it'd be loads more than that! [emoji3]


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I've done 300 miles so far this year and was considering that quite a lot


According to Strava I just passed 200 for this year on Sunday morning


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 27, 2017)

619 recorded miles for me (will be missing a few as the app keeps crashing)

Might stay at that for a few days or weeks given the state of my knee.

Meanwhile, now that the sun is out:



(Three of those were in a car, one appears to be a GPS error, so pride intact)


----------



## OzT (Mar 27, 2017)

I thought KOM was a mountain bike!!! New to cycling


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 27, 2017)

hm let me think I started cycling to work again this year it's about 11 miles a day apparently, 55 a week... I had 1 week off tho, must have had the odd day off here and there I guess, that is way more than i thought still though


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 27, 2017)

381 miles here.



Dogsauce said:


> (will be missing a few as the app keeps crashing)



When that kept happening to me with the MapMyRide app I just used another app to record my rides, and then uploaded the file.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 27, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> When that kept happening to me with the MapMyRide app I just used another app to record my rides, and then uploaded the file.



I have a support ticket with them, after a few weeks investigating they told me to update to a new app version they'd released, about the first ride out afterwards it happened again. It happens at the start of a ride so I know to check it and restart. Doesn't happen every time. Think I missed a couple of KOMs when it first happened.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Joining a club is great, if for no other reason than it completely normalises otherwise aberrant behaviour like having 14 bikes or paying three grand for a set of HEDs.



 This.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2017)

934 miles.

Tour of Flanders on Saturday


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 27, 2017)

Tackled Barnhatch Lane, Leith Hill, White Down Hill & Bagden Hill down in Surrey yesterday. Didn't realise how the winters months have zapped my stamina.

Wasn't prepared for White Down, look at the gradient.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I'm about to move out of London down to Sussex.  I'm toying with the idea of joining a club - as I won't have anyone to ride with.....  I do like riding on my own sometimes, but it's also nice to have company.  Trouble is I'm pretty slow....  I did a long ride last weekend (160 miles) and plodded round at just under 13 miles per hour.  I don't think many clubs would ride at anything near approaching that level of slowness!



Whereabouts in Sussex, roughly?

Our club's Gruppetto D rides at about 13mph over 40-50 miles, FWIW.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 27, 2017)

1318 miles for me 

But very limited riding time available over the coming month(s)


----------



## braindancer (Mar 27, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Whereabouts in Sussex, roughly?
> 
> Our club's Gruppetto D rides at about 13mph over 40-50 miles, FWIW.



Lewes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Lewes.



Very nice. Probably a little far afield for the clubs I know. Does Lewes have one?


----------



## braindancer (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep - it does.  I'll probably get in touch when I get down there....


----------



## halfinchbrush (Mar 27, 2017)

First ride this year today. Cleaned and oiled the bike first. I only use it for work, 12 mile round trip. I bought it in September and managed to keep using it into December until it got a bit wet for my liking.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice a weekend as it's been, there's still people on the club's strava feed doing Zwift rides. I can only assume they've been electronically tagged or something.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Nice a weekend as it's been, there's still people on the club's strava feed doing Zwift rides. I can only assume they've been electronically tagged or something.



I was on Zwift last night. Mothers' Day meant I couldn't get out on the club run. 

I'm on Zwift now, as it happens.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2017)

halfinchbrush said:


> First ride this year today. Cleaned and oiled the bike first. I only use it for work, 12 mile round trip. I bought it in September and managed to keep using it into December until it got a bit wet for my liking.




Took mine out for a quick spin as well, think it needs a tune up as theres a persistent squeaking I suspect is the axles. Bikes coming up to 2 years old and I mostly ride in the forest so it does see a lot of dirt. Keep the outside clean but, well, bound to be some wear.

I've been sadly neglectful of it since September/October. I like to go in the forest after work and its to dark for that in the winter. Typically its either wet or I'm busy on winter weekends as well. 


Before anyone suggests commuting its just a bit to far, its 20 odd miles by road into Central London, take far to long.


----------



## han (Mar 27, 2017)

God, I average 12mph on my road bike (though sometimes reach 30 on the flat when sprinting) and that feels quite fast to me. So to hear that 13mph is considered slow for a club ride is mildly disheartening. 

Mind, I could do with losing up to 4st so my speed would certainly improve if I did that! No amount of carbon on the bike is going to alter that simple fact!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2017)

han said:


> God, I average 12mph on my road bike (though sometimes reach 30 on the flat when sprinting) and that feels quite fast to me. So to hear that 13mph is considered slow for a club ride is mildly disheartening.
> 
> Mind, I could do with losing up to 4st so my speed would certainly improve if I did that! No amount of carbon on the bike is going to alter that simple fact!


The speeds some people can do are seriously impressive/depressing  I'm consistently doing around 14.5 mph average, my aim is to get that up to 16...


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 28, 2017)

han said:


> God, I average 12mph on my road bike (though sometimes reach 30 on the flat when sprinting) and that feels quite fast to me. So to hear that 13mph is considered slow for a club ride is mildly disheartening.



You'll ride much faster in a large group than you do solo. Drafting someone very close is worth 40-80W.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 28, 2017)

I tend to average 11mph commuting, so I'm actually kind of cheered by that, in contrast! I'm about 240m for the year but i only really commute on the bike. ( And over 100miles run since Jan too!)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> You'll ride much faster in a large group than you do solo. Drafting someone very close is worth 40-80W.


I've set myself a target of doing a 100 mile Sportive in September in under 6.5 hours. That needs an average of 15.4 mph. As I'm currently averaging around 14.5 when out on busy roads riding solo, I'm hopeful that closed roads and a big group means that target is doable


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 28, 2017)

23km/h to 25km/h needs about an extra 20W (all else being equal). You'll easily get that by drafting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> 23km/h to 25km/h needs about an extra 20W (all else being equal). You'll easily get that by drafting.


I think the closed roads bit will give a couple of mph on its own - no having to slow for traffic lights, caution at junctions etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 28, 2017)

I did my commute (8.5miles) at 20.01mph once, with a nice tailwind. 17mph was typical. I'd always take a rucksack with food and clothes in at the beginning of the week (or whenever doing site work which needed a hire car) then travel light the rest of the time. The route had a few ups and downs, and crossed the whole of Leeds City Centre (which is pretty compact). All signals obeyed too. Setting off pretty early (used to leave about 7:20) was key, as was sticking to the big roads (mostly in bus lanes). Two-thirds of the route going away from the city centre also helped. I've also averaged 16mph doing it on the Pashley butcher's bike with a gale behind me.

These days my nighttime London leisure rides tend to average around 13/14mph simply due to the amount of interruption from lights/junctions and traffic (though roads are pretty clear at midnight). Not many roads you can ride far on without interruption.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 28, 2017)

Had my knee looked at by the GP yesterday, they think it's Prepateller Burstitis, aka Housemaid's Knee. Good news is that this should sort itself out (4-6 weeks), and also that it would not have been caused by cycling (although I've always had pain kneeling on that leg since coming off the bike about 15 years ago). Ice packs and ibuprofen.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 28, 2017)

My fastest average speed is 15.5 mph on a ride to next town. I did it again today but only managed 15 mph. Had a meal and a drink in a pub then a leisurely ride home. Nice few hours out. Shame it was spoilt by a confrontation with a dick in a truck literally only yards from my house. 

On my daily rides I usually manage 13-14.7, but those are hilly, and along rough twisting country lanes.

That's the trouble, you can't really compare average speeds between different people and different routes because  it can be affected by so many different factors.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 28, 2017)

Even though my average was slower I still managed to shave 3 minutes and 12 seconds from my total time for the trip out, from when I did it fastest before, in September; and that's with getting stuck behind a double decker bus in Faversham.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2017)

Speeds are a bit misleading, anyway. I did a 70 miles, 8k feet of climbing ride a couple of weeks ago at 12.9mph. Shortly after that I did 75 miles, 4k feet of climbing at 17.4mph. Being heavy, hills kill me. I'm also a good 2mph faster on my summer bike than on my still very decent winter bike.

My point is only that comparing yourself to other's quoted speeds makes little sense.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> That's the trouble, you can't really compare average speeds between different people and different routes because  it can be affected by so many different factors.



Missed this, hence the repetition.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Speeds are a bit misleading, anyway. I did a 70 miles, 8k feet of climbing ride a couple of weeks ago at 12.9mph. Shortly after that I did 75 miles, 4k feet of climbing at 17.4mph. Being heavy, hills kill me. I'm also a good 2mph faster on my summer bike than on my still very decent winter bike.
> 
> My point is only that comparing yourself to other's quoted speeds makes little sense.


Yeah, I'm only ever really comparing times to my previous efforts. For Velo Birmingham (the thing that got me into this whole mess ) there will be a sweep vehicle following the course at 12mph. So as long as I'm consistently going faster than that I'll be happy


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2017)

up to 475 miles so far this year. starting new job next week which will curtail after work  and lunch rides though which is a shame.


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Being heavy, hills kill me.



Your speeds are impressive! But yes I totally sympathise. 

The best hillclimbers I know are like whippets, or pure muscle. 
Hills are my nemesis. On the flat, I can go like the clappers for quite a while. But rolling hills, and big climbs, at a pace, kill me. I nearly had a whitey last weekend (or experienced what they call bonking). It was the first longish ride (38 miles) I'd done for a couple of years since my back injury. Before that I'd done regular 50 milers and a few 100 milers with no problem. 

But last weekend was a shock to the system. 
Ultimately, I need to lose about 4 stone if I'm going to improve my cycling, which I really want to do.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 29, 2017)

Started my day being leapt at/barked at aggressively by the mad collie dog that lives upstairs as i wheeled my bike out the door, ended it with a near miss from a car pulling out of a side road across me at the same time as i was turning into it.


----------



## OzT (Mar 30, 2017)

Continuing from post I put up last week asking why my cycle seems to be getting harder to cycle, and receiving good replies like tyre pressure, I was waaay too low, and remove grease from chain and gear box, both which made a good difference, specially the tyre pressure. Yesterday I think I found another good reason why it seems harder to ride the bike. I spund the rear wheel by hand off the ground and yip, you guessed it. The brakes were binding! Somehow they have moved nearer the rim and after a couple of spins the wheel ground to a halt. Mioved the brake pads back last night and this morning cycling into work even more improvement! 

Hope to go to one of these cycle shops this weekend and pump my tyres up to 70psi, my foot pump is useless. Then next week I wil be flying! Well as fast as my legs could pedal!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2017)

get a track pump. Wiggle | LifeLine Essential Track Pump | Floor Pumps
that should sort you out.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a holistic question. So I've been cycling to work on and off for over 10 years; when I'm doing it it is pretty much 5 days a week with the odd day off. It's about 12or so miles a day. When I start up again after a break the first few weeks are always totally effortless. But then I seem to gradually get more and more tired. It is like I get less fit the more I do it.

Sometimes I think it is to do with the bike and that if I change something on it everything will get easier, but whenever I start back up again after a break it is just with the same old bike and it always feels effortless again, so I kind of think it is me. Like will going from 2 inch wide tires to 1.5 inch make it much easier?

Or maybe I just get bored with the route?

So what next!


----------



## OzT (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuzzy	Wow that goes to 140psi!!!! That would make a cycle a bone shaker!!	

rutabowa  Maybe like me your cycle goes out of tune? As in tyres flat, brakes adjustment moved and started binding?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 30, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> So what next!



Power meter. It's all guesswork until you get one.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

OzT said:


> rutabowa  Maybe like me your cycle goes out of tune? As in tyres flat, brakes adjustment moved and started binding?


nah it is not that, it's pretty well maintained.


----------



## OzT (Mar 30, 2017)

Then it's you!! LOL!!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

er yeah that is kind of what my post was suggesting. I think the bike has a minor part but not really significant, it mainly that I am kind of doing enough to get very tired but not enough to actually get fitter to make it easy. Asking for suggestions on that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 30, 2017)

Try different routes, go out on a weekend for a ride much longer than the actual commuting route, build up your stamina that way maybe?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 30, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Power meter. It's all guesswork until you get one.


Seems rather OTT (and expensive!) for sorting out a commute...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Try different routes, go out on a weekend for a ride much longer than the actual commuting route, build up your stamina that way maybe?


Yeh I considered this... it kind of seems counter intuitive to get less tired by doing long rides on my only 2 break days though! different routes for sure (tho the other routes are all going to be less pleasant but still its a change)


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

I am 100% not getting a power meter that costs at least 10 times more than my entire bike ha


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

If I have a couple of beers before the journey i'm fine, maybe that's the key.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

It might actually be as simple as not eating enough extra food tbh thinking about it...


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> get a track pump. Wiggle | LifeLine Essential Track Pump | Floor Pumps
> that should sort you out.


A track pump is one of the best things I ever bought for my bike(s).


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 30, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> A track pump is one of the best things I ever bought for my bike(s).



They only became 'mainstream' about 10-15 years ago, I have unfond memories of slogging away with shitty rattling regular pumps for a couple of decades before then, the difference was amazing, took away possibly the shittest thing about cycling. Dirt cheap these days too.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

I just use one of these Rac Single Barrel Foot Pump | Robert Dyas
It's cheap, and they're available all over the place, pretty indestructable. It probably takes a few seconds longer than those big standup ones.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> They only became 'mainstream' about 10-15 years ago, I have unfond memories of slogging away with shitty rattling regular pumps for a couple of decades before then, the difference was amazing, took away possibly the shittest thing about cycling. Dirt cheap these days too.


It was about that long ago that I bought mine. Closer to 15 (maybe longer) than 10.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2017)

Just done my longest ride so far - 41.2 miles, 1600 ft of climbing, averaged 14.7 mph 

My legs are on fire  

That takes me to just 4 miles short of doing 100 in a week. Quite pleased with that


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 31, 2017)

oof well done. remember to eat a banana/beer


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> oof well done. remember to eat a banana/beer


I think we both know which of those it will be


----------



## The Boy (Mar 31, 2017)

rutabowa , if the cumulative effect of consecutive commutes is making you tired then you might just need to start off slower after a break?  Perhaps Mon-Wed-Fri for a bit the build up to Mon-Tue-Thu-Fri and onwards to the full five days?

I know when I was commuting to work most days I would be flying after a day or two off. 

(Now that I'm only doing three days and I'm fat again every day is a grind)


----------



## The Boy (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyway, one of my toe clips seems to have spent the last 7 or so years working its way loose.  Had no option but to cut it off the other day and now everything feels strange.  Though it did [outrageous exaggeration klaxon] save my life yesterday [/outrageous exaggeration klaxon] when I slipped on some mud while almost stationary.

Did nearly come a proper cropper on way home though.  Had been drizzly while I was in lectures so my rims/brakes were damp, and I was steaming downhill in traffic.   Cars up ahead stopped, I pulled my breaks and got nothing so pulled harder cos I was quite close and snatched both wheels.  Had to let brakes go and do some unexpected filtering to avoid the rear of car in front of me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2017)

Got up early and did 8 miserable, wet, cold miles this morning. This tips me over the 100 miles in a week point so I'm glad I did it even if I did feel like a drowned rat when I got home.

The GCN April fool video is ace


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2017)

Bike in for service, good nick but a check with chain tool says it needed new cassette and chain.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Bike in for service, good nick but a check with chain tool says it needed new cassette and chain.


how much should that cost (new cassette and chain)? i guess that will be the next big thing I need to fix up, it's not cheap is it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> how much should that cost (new cassette and chain)? i guess that will be the next big thing I need to fix up, it's not cheap is it




Not to bad, only about 20 or 30 quid.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not to bad, only about 20 or 30 quid.


seriously? including the parts? I got waaay ripped off last time then ha.

edit: ah no you must just mean for labour... i still got ripped off but not quite that badly.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 3, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Bike in for service, good nick but a check with chain tool says it needed new cassette and chain.


How do you know you need a new cassetthe? A chain tool only checks for chain wear.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> How do you know you need a new cassetthe? A chain tool only checks for chain wear.



Recommendation, the wear tool was hitting the 1.0 end of the wear tool and from what he's said that means the cassette is worth replacing as well. I've checked online and it seems to verify that suggestion.



> You slot the one side in to a chain link and then drop the other side on to the chain. If it slips in to the slot then it means the chain is worn.
> 
> You can also flip it to the 1.0 side to see if the chain is more than 1% worn. At which point you probably also need to replace the cassette.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2017)

Tour of Flanders was great. Hard bloody work despite taking it relatively easy (heart rate a good 10bpm lower than my normal average, and 20bpm lower than last year's average). Legs are still battered two days later. Cobbles are unpleasant. I've got a new found respect for Paris-Roubaix and it's 50km-60km of cobbles.

In the top 10% on Strava for the final 4.6km flat run into town. We were gunning it. Felt amazing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tour of Flanders was great. Hard bloody work despite taking it relatively easy (heart rate a good 10bpm lower than my normal average, and 20bpm lower than last year's average). Legs are still battered two days later. Cobbles are unpleasant. I've got a new found respect for Paris-Roubaix and it's 50km-60km of cobbles.
> 
> In the top 10% on Strava for the final 4.6km flat run into town. We were gunning it. Felt amazing.


What's the route for that? Which bergs did you go up?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's the route for that? Which bergs did you go up?



We Ride Flanders

Went out and did the Koppenberg and the Paterberg the day before, as a recce. Glad I did, as the Koppenberg was carnage on the day. Three people in front of me came off so I had to dismount and walk. In the dry and without the crowds it was tough, but managable. Paterberg easy.

None of them come even close to the Kent hills I normally ride, even with the cobbles. Toys, Yorks, Chalkpit, etc are significantly harder.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> We Ride Flanders
> 
> Went out and did the Koppenberg and the Paterberg the day before, as a recce. Glad I did, as the Koppenberg was carnage on the day. Three people in front of me came off so I had to dismount and walk. In the dry and without the crowds it was tough, but managable. Paterberg easy.
> 
> None of them come even close to the Kent hills I normally ride, even with the cobbles. Toys, Yorks, Chalkpit, etc are significantly harder.


That is so far ahead of anything I could mange now, impressed


----------



## weepiper (Apr 3, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> How do you know you need a new cassetthe? A chain tool only checks for chain wear.


If the chain is worn past a certain point you can guarantee one or two sprockets on the cassette will be too worn to run with a new chain. It'll slip under pressure.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That is so far ahead of anything I could mange now, impressed



You'd be surprised. I felt as bad at 50 miles as I did at 90 miles. You can go further than you think. Not comfortably, mind!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> You'd be surprised. I felt as bad at 50 miles as I did at 90 miles. You can go further than you think. Not comfortably, mind!


I'm fine on the flat. It's the lumpy bits that kill me at the moment 

I'm working on it, going out for short but hard runs up various local hills to try and get the power up but it's a slow process. Years of body abuse will not be reversed overnight


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2017)

Ate a banana before commuting this morning and didn't feel like I was dying.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm fine on the flat. It's the lumpy bits that kill me at the moment
> 
> I'm working on it, going out for short but hard runs up various local hills to try and get the power up but it's a slow process. Years of body abuse will not be reversed overnight



I'm in a  valley so I loathe hills with a passion, especially the one up to the forest. 


Once I'm up top though its fab. Can't wait for the bike to get back so I can work on improving my time up the thing and on to freedom


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm in a  valley so I loathe hills with a passion


I enjoy the challenge, I'm just not very good at them yet


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I enjoy the challenge, I'm just not very good at them yet



I think it's a long process. Three years in to doing it regularly and I'm only just starting to really improve from my initial base.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think it's a long process. Three years in to doing it regularly and I'm only just starting to really improve from my initial base.


My main aim at the moment is building up the stamina. My target is to add 10 miles to my max distance per month, if I can manage that I'll hit the 100 mark in September for Velo Birmingham. Once I've got that out of the way I can then really start to think about other targets.

Mont Ventoux in 2018 maybe


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> If the chain is worn past a certain point you can guarantee one or two sprockets on the cassette will be too worn to run with a new chain. It'll slip under pressure.


Not necessarily. If it were me I'd just chuck a new chain on there, and then see if I had any problems, before spending more money on something I might not need.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Not necessarily. If it were me I'd just chuck a new chain on there, and then see if I had any problems, before spending more money on something I might not need.



I've never known them not needing doing at the same time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My main aim at the moment is building up the stamina. My target is to add 10 miles to my max distance per month, if I can manage that I'll hit the 100 mark in September for Velo Birmingham. Once I've got that out of the way I can then really start to think about other targets.
> 
> Mont Ventoux in 2018 maybe



Yeah, mountains are a must. I go out to the Alps twice a summer. Hooked. Next year I really want to do the Maratona dles Dolomites in Italy. Dream event.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Not necessarily. If it were me I'd just chuck a new chain on there, and then see if I had any problems, before spending more money on something I might not need.


That's because you haven't worked as a bike mechanic for 17 years and fitted countless thousands of chains.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> That's because you haven't worked as a bike mechanic for 17 years and fitted countless thousands of chains.


Er no, it's because I'm not inclined to replace something just because  a "bike mechanic" tells me that I should based purely on an assumption. I'd rather know for a FACT that something needs to be replaced before spending money on doing it. Where is the downside in just seeing how it goes? It will be obvious soon enough if the cassette needs changing.

And I've been doing my own bike maintenance for ~20 years as it happens.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 4, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've never known them not needing doing at the same time.


 
A worn chain (say the pitch has gone out to 12.8-9mm) will wear a cassette much quicker than a new one as the load is carried on comparatively fewer teeth of the sprocket.  So if you replace a chain before it gets to that stage the cassette will last longer and can outlive several chains. I change the chain at 1,000-1,500 km and get 3,000-5,000km  from a cassette before the cassette wear tool says it's done.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm embarrassed that i always have the fattest tires of all the bike at any traffic light... I last got new ones about 3 years ago and i thought they would be pretty thin, they are those City Jet 26 x 1.95, but they are about twice as wide as everyone elses' tires. I'm not going to replace them till they break, as I'm actually very happy with their durability and grip really, but just for a change will I notice a massive difference if I got down to 26 x 1? I feel like 26 x 1.5 will be hardly any difference at all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2017)

Todays ride - 48 miles, 1900ft of climbing, 15.1mph

Proper happy with that


----------



## weepiper (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Er no, it's because I'm not inclined to replace something just because  a "bike mechanic" tells me that I should based purely on an assumption. I'd rather know for a FACT that something needs to be replaced before spending money on doing it. Where is the downside in just seeing how it goes? It will be obvious soon enough if the cassette needs changing.
> 
> And I've been doing my own bike maintenance for ~20 years as it happens.


Nice. Thanks for the quote marks. No more free advice next time you have a problem you don't know how to fix.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Nice. Thanks for the quote marks. No more free advice next time you have a problem you don't know how to fix.


Oh, don't be so cranky........


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Oh, don't be so cranky........


Yeah, _calm down dear _


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Oh, don't be so cranky........


I think you should pedal that back.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 4, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I have a holistic question. So I've been cycling to work on and off for over 10 years; when I'm doing it it is pretty much 5 days a week with the odd day off. It's about 12or so miles a day. When I start up again after a break the first few weeks are always totally effortless. But then I seem to gradually get more and more tired. It is like I get less fit the more I do it.
> 
> Sometimes I think it is to do with the bike and that if I change something on it everything will get easier, but whenever I start back up again after a break it is just with the same old bike and it always feels effortless again, so I kind of think it is me. Like will going from 2 inch wide tires to 1.5 inch make it much easier?
> 
> ...



This is a problem for me too - getting progressively more tired from commuting. I haven't found a solution except taking Weds off to go by tube. I feel there must be another way of doing it though, since it can't be humanly impossible to keep up energy over 5 days of a 8-9mile commute (each way). Perhaps it's a question of diet?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 4, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> This is a problem for me too - getting progressively more tired from commuting. I haven't found a solution except taking Weds off to go by tube. I feel there must be another way of doing it though, since it can't be humanly impossible to keep up energy over 5 days of a 8-9mile commute (each way). Perhaps it's a question of diet?


I'm not saying i solved it immediately but I'm fairly sure now that for me it's food and, very importantly, liquids. 1 banana before setting off instead of nothing, and drinking loads of water through the day as well as making sure to eat properly through day has helped so far. It hasn't been long since i started the new regime tho!

It's just like putting petrol in a car i guess.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 4, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I'm not saying i solved it immediately but I'm fairly sure now that for me it's food and, very importantly, liquids. 1 banana before setting off instead of nothing, and drinking loads of water through the day as well as making sure to eat properly through day has helped so far. It hasn't been long since i started the new regime tho!


Hmm, I eat breakfast, eat constantly through-out the day, and drink plenty of water. I may be eating the wrong thing though...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I'm embarrassed that i always have the fattest tires of all the bike at any traffic light... I last got new ones about 3 years ago and i thought they would be pretty thin, they are those City Jet 26 x 1.95, but they are about twice as wide as everyone elses' tires. I'm not going to replace them till they break, as I'm actually very happy with their durability and grip really, but just for a change will I notice a massive difference if I got down to 26 x 1? I feel like 26 x 1.5 will be hardly any difference at all.


Thinner tyres will be a lot lighter, and lighter is always better as far as wheels are concerned. Before I bought the road bike I was using 1.35" Kojaks on my MTB, and they made it go like a rocket.

Edit: And you'll be able to stick a higher pressure in them too.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh my road bike woes....
1. Annoying clicking happening multiple times per rotation of the crank, coming from what I assume is the bottom bracket. If so, it really hasn't lasted long (new bike in January!). Same noise on my previous road bike, also a Cube, and also within a few hundred miles. When I isolated the bottom bracket as the source and checked on it, the bearings on one side were just awfully crunchy and worn. You aren't really supposed to commute on road bikes, but you'd think they'd bloody hold up better than that.
2. Sensation of sliding forward and backward from my left SPD. I have a smaller left foot, but there doesn't seem to be any movement of the foot in the shoe or the cleat in the SPD. I'm at a loss, but it is really fucking annoying.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Oh my road bike woes....
> 1. Annoying clicking happening multiple times per rotation of the crank, coming from what I assume is the bottom bracket. If so, it really hasn't lasted long (new bike in January!). Same noise on my previous road bike, also a Cube, and also within a few hundred miles. When I isolated the bottom bracket as the source and checked on it, the bearings on one side were just awfully crunchy and worn. You aren't really supposed to commute on road bikes, but you'd think they'd bloody hold up better than that.
> 2. Sensation of sliding forward and backward from my left SPD. I have a smaller left foot, but there doesn't seem to be any movement of the foot in the shoe or the cleat in the SPD. I'm at a loss, but it is really fucking annoying.


How many miles have you done on the new bike? I've been advised to get a service after the first 500 miles or so as everything will have bedded in a bit, cables stretched etc


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 4, 2017)

Probably around 350 or so?
I had a free service, but they didn't do much I don't think- certainly not taking the bottom bracket apart.
I've bought a new one anyway, they aren't very expensive. An ultegra one was a tenner.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 4, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> Hmm, I eat breakfast, eat constantly through-out the day, and drink plenty of water. I may be eating the wrong thing though...


mm i dunno... there doesn't seem to be one set of instructions for everyone to follow, most guides just say to experiment and see what works. I def noticed that one journey I was feeling particularly weak and all I had on me was a pack of skittles and when I ate the whole thing I was fine! Which isn't really a sustainable habit.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Oh, don't be so cranky........


Don't be so fucking rude then.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Don't be so fucking rude then.


I was not "rude". The one being rude here is you. Rude and antagonistic. Maybe you're too used to dealing with people who know nothing about bikes, and who will go with whatever you tell them.

How dare I hold a different opinion.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 4, 2017)

Guys seriously, I pay a bike guy to save stress not get more.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I was not "rude". The one being rude here is you. Rude and antagonistic. Maybe you're too used to dealing with people who know nothing about bikes, and who will go with whatever you tell them.
> 
> How dare I hold a different opinion.



nah, you were well rude when you put bike mechanic into quotation marks, saying that weepiper is not a mechanic and denigrating her like that. That's what she's objected to, not your difference of opinion.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 4, 2017)

BigTom said:


> saying that weepiper is not a mechanic and denigrating her like that.



I did nothing of the kind, and I'd thank both of you to not accuse me of things that I clearly have not done, and reading stuff into what I've written that was never there. That concludes all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 4, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I did nothing of the kind, and I'd thank both of you to not accuse me of things that I clearly have not done, and reading stuff into what I've written that was never there. That concludes all I have to say on the matter.



Fine, but I wasn't the only person to read it that way, and putting things in quotation marks as a scare quote to indicate you don't really believe what you are saying is a common usage of quotation marks. So what you think is clear, definitely isn't.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

yeh sorry but putting "bike mechanic" in quotes def came across as a dig to me.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 5, 2017)

That wasn't what I meant, and i apologise for any offence caused. It wasn't meant to refer to her, it was being used in a general catch all way. Can we drop it now.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Thinner tyres will be a lot lighter, and lighter is always better as far as wheels are concerned. Before I bought the road bike I was using 1.35" Kojaks on my MTB, and they made it go like a rocket.
> 
> Edit: And you'll be able to stick a higher pressure in them too.


I'm pretty sure i'll try something like those 1.35 then... I guess 2 extra concerns are, is the higher pressure gonna hurt my spine from all the potholes? And, does it mean they're more likely to puncture? A big reason I cycle is to save money, and since the current 1.95 wide City Jet tyres i haven't had a single puncture, so I've never had to miss a day. I guess maybe I should just go down to 1.5.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I'm pretty sure i'll try something like those 1.35 then... I guess 2 extra concerns are, is the higher pressure gonna hurt my spine from all the potholes? And, does it mean they're more likely to puncture? A big reason I cycle is to save money, and since the current 1.95 wide City Jet tyres i haven't had a single puncture, so I've never had to miss a day. I guess maybe I should just go down to 1.5.


Big squishy tyres will be more comfortable. But you won't go as fast.

Comfort vs speed, which is more important to you?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

I could handle losing a tiny bit of comfort to go a bit faster I reckon. Currently 1.95 and about 60 psi.

What about punctures tho? several bits of my route have a really shit surface and you can't really avoid the odd concrete impact on the wheel.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 5, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I could handle losing a tiny bit of comfort to go a bit faster I reckon. Currently 1.95 and about 60 psi.
> 
> What about punctures tho? several bits of my route have a really shit surface and you can't really avoid the odd concrete impact on the wheel.



get schwalbe marathon+ or similar puncture resistant tyres. harder to get on/off but really do well to stop punctures.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 5, 2017)

My knee has settled down a lot, getting back out on the night sprints again now, doing OK. I'm going to avoid anything too steep for a bit longer so as not to push my luck with it. The injury wasn't caused by cycling (from kneeling on hard surfaces, and possibly related to an old crash injury) and it doesn't really seem to feel any worse for riding.  

Less than two weeks off and I was finding myself short of breath and almost getting a stitch!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

BigTom said:


> get schwalbe marathon+ or similar puncture resistant tyres. harder to get on/off but really do well to stop punctures.


Thing is my current set up with the basic City Jet wheels I have _never _got a puncture! So i was just wondering first if slightly thinner tires and slightly more pressure would even make a difference and make it more likely to get punctures? If it wouldn't really make a significant difference to puncture-suceptibility then I could stick with something cheap and easy to put on like the city jet were.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 5, 2017)

Harder tyres usually puncture less, at least from external stuff (you can have problems if there's anything rough or sharp on the wheel itself)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I could handle losing a tiny bit of comfort to go a bit faster I reckon. Currently 1.95 and about 60 psi.
> 
> What about punctures tho? several bits of my route have a really shit surface and you can't really avoid the odd concrete impact on the wheel.


Something like these maybe?

Specialized Nimbus Armadillo Tyre | BIKE TYRES | Evans Cycles

Not that cheap but the reviews all seem very positive.


Or for a few quid more you can get Gatorskin in 26"

Continental Gatorskin Wired Tyre - 26" | BIKE TYRES | Evans Cycles


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

i guess strictly speaking if going narrower isn't going to increase chance of puncture I should just stick to the cheap City Jet, as I've got no complaints at all... boring tho ha


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 5, 2017)

Schwalbe Marathons are usually my first purchase post new-bike.  Think I've had those ones on for a year now (probably time to replace them actually) and no issues at all.  Obviously I'll get a puncture on the way home.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

yes no doubt i will too. I kind of want one, it might force me to get a new tire.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't do your pinch bolts up too tight lads.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

What are they, and when might I come across them?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Don't do your pinch bolts up too tight lads.
> 
> View attachment 103640


The first thing I bought after getting my bike was a torque wrench. I'm paranoid about over tightening stuff, especially on all the carbon bits...


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

when i was putting the pedals on the other week I didn't have a wrench that fitted so I just did them up by hand, but my fingers didn't fit in the gap so they weren't even fully done up by hand, they still worked for a few days till I got in to a bike shop to borrow a pedal wrench


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> when i was putting the pedals on the other week I didn't have a wrench that fitted so I just did them up by hand, but my fingers didn't fit in the gap so they weren't even fully done up by hand, they still worked for a few days till I got in to a bike shop to borrow a pedal wrench


*Raises eyebrows*  don't do that again.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2017)

I somehow thought they would work themselves tighter in use.... but that doesn't happen.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> What are they, and when might I come across them?


Not something you've got on your bike so don't worry. It was a message for the roadies! The left crank is held on by two 5mm Allen bolts that have a torque setting, this guy has just cranked them up tight as he could 'to be on the safe side'.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2017)

weepiper said:


> this guy has just cranked them up tight as he could 'to be on the safe side'.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 6, 2017)

Argh. Stripped my bike in the sun and cleaned it. Took the cranks off and the bottom bracket is fine. Put it all back together greased nicely, torqued using torque wrench as I should, and went for a little ride. The clicking is still there on spinning the cranks. Arghhhh!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2017)

Could it be your rear axle kropotkin ?
I had one crack a few years ago and gave similar symptoms.


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Schwalbe Marathons are usually my first purchase post new-bike.  Think I've had those ones on for a year now (probably time to replace them actually) and no issues at all.  Obviously I'll get a puncture on the way home.


Me too, I swear by them, I use them day in, day out on my commuting hybrid and never get punctures. I think it's a year since I last had one.


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2017)

How weird. I looked at my Strava today and realised my top speed was 38.5 mph on the flat on my commute to work, and that was using my heavy hybrid with two panniers with two D locks and lots of other crap in, and my trumpet in as well. 

And then sometimes I'm crawling along at 8mph! 

I've been trying to do interval training in my commute. Maybe I'm getting fitter! :-D


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2017)

han said:


> How weird. I looked at my Strava today and realised my top speed was 38.5 mph on the flat on my commute to work, and that was using my heavy hybrid with two panniers with two D locks and lots of other crap in, and my trumpet in as well.
> 
> And then sometimes I'm crawling along at 8mph!
> 
> I've been trying to do interval training in my commute. Maybe I'm getting fitter! :-D


If you're using a phone it's probably just a GPS glitch. Sorry.


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2017)

Hahaha brilliant!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 7, 2017)

Got the bike back yesterday but I'm getting over a massive cold and my chest feels like someones sitting on it 


New rear brake cable, new cassette, new chain and everything cleaned and pumped and its just sitting there teasing me. Fortunately I'm off Monday but was hoping to get some of my creakiness worn off Thursday/Friday


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2017)

Have managed over 100 miles in a week for the second week running, including my first decent distance ride (30 miles) where I averaged over 16mph


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh and I'm 2nd of all time on a Strava segment!

Admittedly it's a crazy quarter mile downhill sprint thing, where a careful disregard for both the speed limit and personal safety is required to get a good result rather than any real fitness level, but, still


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Just need to avoid my traditional massive crash that I seem to have on an annual basis.



My front tyre blew out at 36km/h so I and my CAAD12 went straight into the cabbage. Two broken ribs and the rear derailleur appears to be stuck in crash mode and can't be recovered by the normal method so there's some investigation to be done there.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm trying to decide whether to, now that road conditions have cleared up, swap the 4 Seasons back to the Ultra Sport IIs that I had on last summer, and that came with the bike. The Ultra Sports have far better rolling resistance, but the 4 Seasons are better quality tyres and are folding.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> My front tyre blew out at 36km/h so I and my CAAD12 went straight into the cabbage. Two broken ribs and the rear derailleur appears to be stuck in crash mode and can't be recovered by the normal method so there's some investigation to be done there.


Shit! Did that happen this week? Hope you are ok


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Could it be your rear axle kropotkin ?
> I had one crack a few years ago and gave similar symptoms.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think so, no, the bike is brand new and has not (yet) been on any crashes. I hate the random niggling little noises you have to investigate


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Shit! Did that happen this week? Hope you are ok



This morning. It is the traditional time of year for my annual crash.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2017)

Bugger, heal up soon DownwardDog


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. How long were you in A&E for? Thankfully its not too busy there this time of year. 
Is the frame ok?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2017)

kropotkin try: take the gear hanger off the frame, clean/grease the mating surfaces and the bolt(s) and reassemble. Undo the wheel quick releases, grease the skewer surface and the curved surface on the lever and washer, reassemble done up properly tight (should leave an imprint on the palm of your hand tight). Take the pedals off, grease the threads, tighten back on. Grease the seat clamp bolt threads. All sorts of unexpected reasons for a road bike making clicky noises. It's probably the press fit b/b though. They're a nightmare.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks weepiper! 
I disassembled a lot of things and greased them the other day, to no avail. I was suspicious about the spds though, so I'll do them tonight. Cheers. 
What's the deal with carbon assembly paste? I don't have any of that, but understand that I should use it on anything attached to the frame that I'd usually use grease for with a metal frame? Is that right?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks weepiper!
> I disassembled a lot of things and greased them the other day, to no avail. I was suspicious about the spds though, so I'll do them tonight. Cheers.
> What's the deal with carbon assembly paste? I don't have any of that, but understand that I should use it on anything attached to the frame that I'd usually use grease for with a metal frame? Is that right?


Just the seatpost. Grease is fine to stop noises on something that isn't weight-bearing/interference fit. Carbon assembly paste between the b/b cups and the frame might shut it up too.
Edit, it's different to grease because it has tiny beads in it that crush when you tighten the seatpost clamp and provide grip. If you use grease you need to tighten the clamp past the point where it'll crush the carbon because it'll keep slipping down.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Sorry to hear that. How long were you in A&E for? Thankfully its not too busy there this time of year.
> Is the frame ok?



I didn't bother with A&E. I have had enough broken ribs in my cycling career to know them when I have them. Also, as I am in Australia and have private health insurance they would have insisted on $10,000 worth of x-rays,  cat scans, mri, etc before giving me two Panadol and fucking me off.

The frame is fine. Apart from the derailleur issue, which I'm sure I'll be a able to fix, the crash destroyed one XTR pedal and the bar tape.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks weepiper!
> 
> What's the deal with carbon assembly paste? I don't have any of that, but understand that I should use it on anything attached to the frame that I'd usually use grease for with a metal frame? Is that right?



Assembly paste is usually for any carbon fibre to carbon fibre interface on the bike like a CF seatpost in a CF frame. Use it very sparingly and the Soudal brand is the best.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2017)

DownwardDog sorry to read about your attempt at blending with the scenery.
Hope you recover soon, I am sure there are plenty of roadies who wish that carbon repaired as easily as ribs!
All the best.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2017)

Hope you're back out soon DownwardDog .  Any idea what caused the blowout?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2017)

Get well soon DownwardDog .

kropotkin I had a mystery clicking sound on my bike which turned out to be the cadence sensor catching as I turned around.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2017)

Summer's coming, time for an upgrade   I've been busy on eBay/shpock over the winter.  The record brakes are already on, the record rear mech is at the bike shop getting serviced ready to go on with the rest of it. Hoping I get a bit of a boost, but might not see much difference (have a Veloce groupset on it at the moment which is what it came with). Maybe a couple of hundred grams difference, which probably matters less than the 3-4kg I've managed to shed off the waistline in the last couple of months.

 
(Yes I know there are two stems, I accidentally won two on eBay as I'd placed a low bid on one that was slightly smaller, then another appeared which I also went for, not expecting to get the first for the price I'd put on it)


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 10, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Hope you're back out soon DownwardDog .  Any idea what caused the blowout?



Goat Head thistles. I pulled three out of the front tyre.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 10, 2017)

Another reason not to move to Australia right there.

Great ride yesterday. 18mph over 50 miles and 3.5k feet of climbing, and solo too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 10, 2017)

I fixed the CAAD12 and reprogrammed the Di2 for left hand only syncro shifting. Managed  a very wobbly 5km.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2017)

Christ the bike really flies after a service and polish. I'm also not quite as unfit as I thought the other day just working against the bike to much I think.

Did some up and downs on the various hills round here to get me ready for going up and out of the valley and into the forest or out to Essex (why would I do that? Oh right, the Norman church I wanted to see, got it.)

Hopefully get a trip up the Lea Valley at some point.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 10, 2017)

I've had this book a few months (actually I had the previous edition for a few years before that, but never got around to doing any), and I'm hoping to get up to London to do some now the weather is turning nice. 

The London Cycling Guide, Updated Edition: More than 40 Great Routes for Exploring the Capital: Amazon.co.uk: Tom Bogdanowicz: 9781504800198: Books

I also want to do, soon, a really nice ride I've done a few times before (last year, the year before, and another time quite a few years before that): catch the train to Putney, and then ride all along the Thames Path to Hampton Court Palace. 

I also want to get out on the MTB more (apart from the Thames ride). Considering the Southern dispute is still rumbling on I'm unsure whether to chance trying to take the bike to the South Downs or not.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just got my fastest ever average speed on a ride: 16.8 mph. 9.48 miles in 33 minutes 55 (moving time). 

Nice ride to Faversham for a pub lunch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2017)

Only done 8 miles today.

My riding partner was the best company though...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 11, 2017)

The total mileage I did today was 22.93 miles. I took the longer route back home, using NCN 1.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm really not a fan of the way Garmin Connect reports ride data. It gives you bunch of differing stats that are about as clear as mud. For the same ride, as well as the stats I gave above it also reports "Moving time" 33:30 and "Average Moving Speed" 17 mph, and I've no idea which are the ones I should be telling people? People seem to think that "Average Moving Speed" (ie 17 mph) is the one to go for, but GC, MapMyRide and Strava all record the slower speed as the "average" (in fact Strava reports an even slower speed for some reason).

I know it's down to inacuracies in the way the GPS records the data, but it is still a bit annoying. Maybe I should get the wheel sensor.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 11, 2017)

It actually gives three different ride times: Elapsed Time (which is obviously length of the entirety of the ride), but also Moving Time and Time, which in theory should be the same, but they aren't

My stats are:

Elapsed Time: 35:47
Moving Time: 33:30
Time: 33:55

Edit: This is with auto pause on btw.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2017)

The new bits are on my bike, itching to get out this evening now. It'll probably be slower to start with as the new bearings etc. wear in. 

The shop also replaced the headset bearings as they were well worn, described them as having had 'a hard life'. That'll be me clattering into the many North London speed bumps at speed then.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2017)

Definitely a bit nippier with the upgrades. This is probably what a new bike feels like (40 years since I last had a new one so can't quite remember the sensation!). 

It feels like a smoother ride too, would that be down to the carbon bars and stem (old ones were cheap aluminium ones)?


----------



## han (Apr 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I've had this book a few months (actually I had the previous edition for a few years before that, but never got around to doing any), and I'm hoping to get up to London to do some now the weather is turning nice.
> 
> The London Cycling Guide, Updated Edition: More than 40 Great Routes for Exploring the Capital: Amazon.co.uk: Tom Bogdanowicz: 9781504800198: Books



I've got a 10+ year old edition of that book. Has it changed much from your old edition? Same for me I always meant to do the rides but only did a few....


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 13, 2017)

han said:


> I've got a 10+ year old edition of that book. Has it changed much from your old edition? Same for me I always meant to do the rides but only did a few....


It's got a few new routes, one of which is around the Olympic Park, and the pages now have a matte finish instead of being glossy. The maps look a little different too, maybe because they've used different colours, or maybe just because of the matte finish. It also now has the cycle docking stations markd on the maps.  That's about all I can think of off-hand, as I don't have the original edition to reference any more.


----------



## han (Apr 13, 2017)

Ooh I think I'll get that!


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2017)

weepiper said:


> kropotkin try: take the gear hanger off the frame, clean/grease the mating surfaces and the bolt(s) and reassemble. Undo the wheel quick releases, grease the skewer surface and the curved surface on the lever and washer, reassemble done up properly tight (should leave an imprint on the palm of your hand tight). Take the pedals off, grease the threads, tighten back on. Grease the seat clamp bolt threads. All sorts of unexpected reasons for a road bike making clicky noises. It's probably the press fit b/b though. They're a nightmare.


It was the fucking pedals! Thanks a million weepiper, you beautiful manwoman. I had a day of leave today to cover the kids easter holiday, and took my mud-caked mtb for a ride with them. I stripped and cleaned that in disgust at myself and did the road bike pedals afterwards. It worked! The threads were dry and it was totally silent after greasing them. Thanks so much! There is something about a noise from a bike that drives me insane


----------



## han (Apr 14, 2017)

I was quite amused to see I'm Queen Of the Mountain on Strava, going DOWN Trinity Rise in Brixton...! [emoji23] Alas my uphill performances are never anywhere near the top. 






1st out of 101 women. LOL. Now I just need to practice those uphills!


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2017)

Lovely ride this morning on a silent bike. Thanks again weepiper!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2017)

I forgot how much I hate, with a mild counterweight of enjoyment, choosing bike parts.

Currently amongst other things I'm trying to choose between a comparatively cheap X Lite fork and a comparatively expensive Fox one, because the well-reviewed midrange X Lite one doesn't have a lockout and it'll spend quite a lot of its time on road.

Reviews are either heavily partisan or regurgitating press releases.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2017)

Also earlier this week I learnt what a dropper post is, and I want one, but I think in the scheme of a bike that's already troubling £3k, perhaps it can wait.

I did fall foul of it a few times though - being used to 3x9 and trying to ride a demo bike with 1x11 and a dropper post actuator lever where the front shifter should be... yeah... thump...

Props to Cotic who let me borrow their demo Soul and ride it around the Peaks for a good portion of the day. A lovely bike, very different to my now-stolen 26" aluminium hardtail despite having a similar level of kit.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you really think a dropper is worth it? I don't need to adjust my post height that much when out for a days riding in the hills. Like three or four times maybe


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Do you really think a dropper is worth it? I don't need to adjust my post height that much when out for a days riding in the hills. Like three or four times maybe


For me I think it would require extensive man-maths to justify spending at least £250 for one. However being able to adjust on the fly opens up a certain level of comfort and technique that you'd simply never access without, because there's no way you would ever bother to stop, undo a bolt or lever, adjust, replace and then go again - later having to do the reverse - just to achieve that.

A low saddle height is good for descents, slow and very rough terrain, or for certain scenarios where you want better control over weight distribution. Counter-intuitively it seems good for some types of climbs too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2017)

31 miles at 15.6 mph this morning. It's amazing how quickly I've got used to doing this kind of distance/speed without too much effort. If you'd told me I could do this last year I'd have collapsed laughing 

Next target is a 60 mile route...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 15, 2017)

At least if my experiences are anything to go by, once you've got a steady basis of medium distance rides under your belt, so when your 30 miles becomes comfortable-ish, ramping it up is surprisingly easy. A 50 or 60 mile ride,  then maybe 80, then 100 in a day should be doable quite quickly. Not at the same pace but in terms of endurance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2017)

mauvais said:


> At least if my experiences are anything to go by, once you've got a steady basis of medium distance rides under your belt, so when your 30 miles becomes comfortable-ish, ramping it up is surprisingly easy. A 50 or 60 mile ride,  then maybe 80, then 100 in a day should be doable quite quickly. Not at the same pace but in terms of endurance.


I'm trying to keep the same pace as I go up in distance. I've set myself a sub 7 hour target for my hundred mile ride in September so need to keep things around the 15mph mark.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 15, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm trying to keep the same pace as I go up in distance. I've set myself a sub 7 hour target for my hundred mile ride in September so need to keep things around the 15mph mark.



Wow your still at it then....respect fella.

Have you tried drugs and or alcohol...if its a non competition ride then highly recommended for getting through the distances...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> Wow your still at it then....respect fella.
> 
> Have you tried drugs and or alcohol...if its a non competition ride then highly recommended for getting through the distances...


Caffeine shot plus a 30/500 co-codamol 20 miles from the end is the plan


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 15, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Caffeine shot plus a 30/500 co-codamol 20 miles from the end is the plan



I'd recommend more but each to there own..I have been known to fligh in at the end


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 15, 2017)

Those jelly sugar/caffeine beans rock but i personally prefer cocaine.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 15, 2017)

PS
All normal cyclists hate me..they stop for tea\cake.. I'm like nah.... pint and a spiff.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 18, 2017)

So, just before xmas I didn't even own a bike.

This morning I rode 61.7 miles averaging 15.2 mph.

I'm absolutely buzzing, proper pleased with myself


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 18, 2017)

GCN hits a millions subscribers  .......plus a little something for fans!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 20, 2017)

Saw this report earlier, I have already linked it to the thread re the Cycle to Work scheme.
Do any of the regular cyclists especially commuters see it making any change in the way cyclists are perceived and the cycling infrastructure may change in the future?

Cycling to work can cut cancer and heart disease, says study - BBC News


----------



## Winot (Apr 20, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Saw this report earlier, I have already linked it to the thread re the Cycle to Work scheme.
> Do any of the regular cyclists especially commuters see it making any change in the way cyclists are perceived and the cycling infrastructure may change in the future?
> 
> Cycling to work can cut cancer and heart disease, says study - BBC News



Got to be positive I'd have thought. Of course people aren't very good at assessing risk. They are more scared of a tiny chance of getting squashed by a lorry today than a larger chance of dying of lack of exercise in 30 years time.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 20, 2017)

Of course other road users will always be a great risk. The biggest threat I have seen to cyclists on these forums though is Spymaster and his erudite son Pickman's model.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Saw this report earlier, I have already linked it to the thread re the Cycle to Work scheme.
> Do any of the regular cyclists especially commuters see it making any change in the way cyclists are perceived and the cycling infrastructure may change in the future?
> 
> Cycling to work can cut cancer and heart disease, says study - BBC News


and the genital numbness?


Spoiler




Int J Sports Med 2001; 22(6): 410-413


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> and the genital numbness?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Liked for the post not genital numbness!


----------



## braindancer (Apr 20, 2017)

Moved out of London down to Sussex over Easter.  Some seriously good cycling to be had ....but it's one hell of a lot hillier than Essex / Hertfordshire where I'm used to riding....

I did my usual monthly 200 km ride on Easter Saturday and I did 9,500 feet of climbing, whereas my previous routes were typically less than half of that.  I suspect this might have something to do with the fact that I clocked up an average speed of 11.9 miles per hour....  Was bloody lovely though!  Such a treat to get on to lovely country lanes immediately rather than having to schlep for an hour or so through suburbia to get there.....


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2017)

Every time i see this thread title I misread it as the cycling cat thread.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been trying to practise my out of saddle climbing today. It's not something that I've really done (even though I've been cycling as an adult for ~20 years), and I'm not that great at it. I went up and down a quiet country lane a few times, and did improve a bit in that I managed to stay at it further up the hill, but at the moment I'm extremely choppy at it. I need to work on my technique.



braindancer said:


> Moved out of London down to Sussex over Easter.  Some seriously good cycling to be had ....but it's one hell of a lot hillier than Essex / Hertfordshire where I'm used to riding....
> 
> I did my usual monthly 200 km ride on Easter Saturday and I did 9,500 feet of climbing, whereas my previous routes were typically less than half of that.  I suspect this might have something to do with the fact that I clocked up an average speed of 11.9 miles per hour....  Was bloody lovely though!  Such a treat to get on to lovely country lanes immediately rather than having to schlep for an hour or so through suburbia to get there.....


I'm lucky to have quiet lanes (it's been said it's like the West Country) and lovely countryside (Kent Downs AONB) only a short ride (~20 minutes) from my house.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> Every time i see this thread title I misread it as the cycling cat thread.
> View attachment 104806


Me too!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 20, 2017)

When I lived in London I did once cycle from my house in Nunhead all the through south east London and out into the countryside to Godstone. And this was on a £99 special "mountain bike" that I got from a catalogue. It was a route from a book. This was 20 years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> When I lived in London I did once cycle from my house in Nunhead all the through south east London and out into the countryside to Godstone. And this was on a £99 special "mountain bike" that I got from a catalogue. It was a route from a book. This was 20 years ago.


i can't help feeling you might flesh out this anecdote a bit more to give it some life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> Every time i see this thread title I misread it as the cycling cat thread.
> View attachment 104806


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2017)

i still don't know how you do that with the moving pictures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> i still don't know how you do that with the moving pictures.


google something along the lines of 'cycling animated gif', go to images and then choose one - perhaps of a painful cycling accident - view image, copy location, insert picture and away you go


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## kropotkin (Apr 20, 2017)

Just did a 26 mile cycle back to our holiday cottage in the lakes after a day out with the kids. They went in the car and I cycled back over some stunning terrain, with 2500ft of climbing! Only managed 13.9mph average as a consequence. The ride felt as tiring as 60 miles back home. But incredible.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 21, 2017)

Now being a Zone 1 resident I have to cycle quite a long way to see a blade of grass, let alone anything that has the right to call itself a hill. Sometimes I miss Yorkshire, the simple joy of riding more than two hundred metres without encountering traffic light or a crossing, the not-having your prostate and headset beaten up by poorly engineered speedbumps.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 21, 2017)

I went on a cycle trip to the Skipton environs last year, and was completely destroyed by the hills. They don't pussyfoot around with Alps- style circumnavigation of a hill, they just plot a road directly up to the top and over it. It was spectacularly beautiful - like the Lake District without tourists. You must miss it. 

Although I suppose the elephant and castle roundabout does have something to recommend it  ...


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 23, 2017)

Whew, after being humbled by the average speeds quoted above I really tried to push it today. Had a beautiful ride into the Mendips and back round Chew Valley Lake. 42miles, 2400 ish ft of climbing and 16.0 mph average. I'm definitely improving!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2017)

Today's highlight - watching my 6 year old daughter ride past a bloke who'd got off to push on a 6% hill


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2017)

Been a bit unwell for a few months so not really been riding much. Feeling better though - ten mile red route MTB ride yesterday and 32 mile cycle path/offroad/road circular pootle today


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2017)

Given it was my birthday on Friday, the gf let me off the leash for a few hours on Saturday afternoon and I managed to get out of London where there are real trees and stuff.  100km out through Walthamstow to Epping Forest, back across to Waltham Abbey & home with a bit of pissing about here and there. Average speed was only 14mph, probably due to crawling out of the city along Lea Bridge Road etc. My reward was the 3.3mile mainly downhill stretch in Epping Forest that I did at 29.3mph average, which gave me a nice Strava crown for my effort. Felt great, nothing like the joy of flooring it on a decent road with fuck all traffic.

Stuff aches now, but then I've not ridden over 50 miles for about 18 months. Need to do more of this, I'll have to find a club down here.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2017)

Epping forest is fab, some of the hills in it are murder though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Anyone here need glasses day to day? If so, any recommendations for prescription cycling sunglasses?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone here need glasses day to day? If so, any recommendations for prescription cycling sunglasses?


i've always managed fine with my normal glasses


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i've always managed fine with my normal glasses


I'm finding that once I'm doing anything over 20mph or so the wind is just "leaking" round the frames, making my eyes water.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm finding that once I'm doing anything over 20mph or so the wind is just "leaking" round the frames, making my eyes water.


awww poor you
it's sometimes cold too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> awww poor you
> it's sometimes cold too.


Yes, and I imagine you wear a jacket to keep warm, thus preventing the discomfort


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes, and I imagine you wear a jacket to keep warm, thus preventing the discomfort


yes, but spending hundreds on special glasses cos the wind gets in your eyes...c'mon!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, but spending hundreds on special glasses cos the wind gets in your eyes...c'mon!


If you could forward me the list of approved items to spend money on I'd be grateful, I don't seem to have it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you could forward me the list of approved items to spend money on I'd be grateful, I don't seem to have it.


sorry i'm too busy laughing at the idea of buying special glasses to stop the wind.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry i'm too busy laughing at the idea of buying special glasses to stop the wind.


Yep. Wraparound sunglasses for a sporting activity is clearly madness. I must be the first person in the world to ever consider it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. Wraparound sunglasses for a sporting activity is clearly madness. I must be the first person in the world to ever consider it


sorry, it's just funny


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry, it's just funny


Is the concept of having items of equipment specific to a task so alien to you? 

Maybe I should bin my cycling shorts and jacket too, ride in jeans and a duffle coat?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

Wearing special glasses just cos you get wind in your eyes is hilarious, yes. 
I had no idea you were so sensitive.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry i'm too busy laughing at the idea of buying special glasses to stop the wind.





Orang Utan said:


> Wearing special glasses just cos you get wind in your eyes is hilarious, yes.
> I had no idea you were so sensitive.


people pootling along at your snail pace wouldn't understand it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Wearing special glasses just cos you get wind in your eyes is hilarious, yes.
> I had no idea you were so sensitive.


Stick your head out a car window at 35mph and tell me I'm being sensitive.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stick your head out a car window at 35mph and tell me I'm being sensitive.


Do you wear one of these when you're driving?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you wear one of these when you're driving?
> View attachment 105819


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

apologies, i've just realised that this is the cycling chat thread, rather than the commute thread
still, i find it hilarious when people get all serious about a fun way to get fit - to me that sucks all the joy out of it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> apologies, i've just realised that this is the cycling chat thread, rather than the commute thread
> still, i find it hilarious when people get all serious about a fun way to get fit - to me that sucks all the joy out of it.


I'd rather eat a bucket of rancid fish heads than commute on a bike.

As for taking it seriously - doing 30mph+ on busy roads kinda is a serious business. And I won't make it from nothing to taking on a 100 mile route in 9 months by fucking about and having a laugh...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

i have often ridden that fast on a big road, but hand on heart, have never thought, 'ooh that wind is harsh, i must buy even more expensive specialist gear to combat it'


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i have often ridden that fast on a big road, but hand on heart, have never thought, 'ooh that wind is harsh, i must buy even more expensive specialist gear to combat it'




Bully for you, for myself my eyes are horribly sensitive and prone to tearing up in severe wind.


I don't use sunglasses, just my normal glasses but something to keep the worst out is a good idea for some people, especially if using slightly more rough roads as you then protect against wind and against grit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

i tear up too, i just don't see it much as a problem. it's just what happens. certainly not worth spending money on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i tear up too, i just don't see it much as a problem. it's just what happens. certainly not worth spending money on.


The prospect of having my eyes streaming for 7 hours is very much worth spending money on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The prospect of having my eyes streaming for 7 hours is very much worth spending money on.


you get sore legs too


----------



## The Boy (May 2, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The prospect of having my eyes streaming for 7 hours is very much worth spending money on.



I think Andy Warhol made some films that'll bore you to tears for that amount of time.  And it's art so you'll have to spend money, innit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you get sore legs too


That I guess my personal masseuse will just have to deal with.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i tear up too, i just don't see it much as a problem. it's just what happens. certainly not worth spending money on.




I'd like to not die because I couldn't see the road but ymmv


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2017)

Jesus Christ, OU. Your inability to understand other people is remarkable sometimes.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2017)

I don't have any special gear whatsoever and even I can see the appeal of glasses that stop dust and stuff getting in your eyes! If I ever started going above commuting pace I'd pretty much have to get some I reckon.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 3, 2017)

I hardly ever go out on the bike without wearing protective glasses. They also stop insects from getting in your eye, which has often happened to me if I'm not wearing any.  I've got a cheapish pair from Madison which come with three different lenses for different light conditions.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2017)

Trying to rub a bit of grit out your eye cycling one-handed down a busy road full of potholes isn't great


----------



## mauvais (May 3, 2017)

I have to say, I only ever had problems at about 30mph or more, at which point vibration is a major factor regardless of what your eyewear is like.

What are your normal glasses like, bees? Size & fit etc

Do you wear a lid with a peak or anything?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I have to say, I only ever had problems at about 30mph or more, at which point vibration is a major factor regardless of what your eyewear is like.
> 
> What are your normal glasses like, bees? Size & fit etc
> 
> Do you wear a lid with a peak or anything?


My day to day specs are made by RayBan - they look great but are pretty useless on the bike.

The only sunglasses I have are a pair of prescription Rayban Wayfarers, which do give some protection but still aren't ideal.

I could just get a load of disposable contact lenses, so I could use any pair of wraparounds, but I have a rather large mental block at the thought of using contacts


----------



## Dogsauce (May 3, 2017)

Put some tape on the edges, maybe some of that stuff athletes were putting across their noses a few years ago.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And I won't make it from nothing to taking on a 100 mile route in 9 months by fucking about and having a laugh...



9 months? 100 miles isn't that hard to ride on a bike you know.

In other news, I have a new bike turning up on Friday 

In an agreement with the wife I took my oldest bike on its final journey to the tip. It was 20 years old and really *very* knackered. But it still broke my heart leaving it there.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone here need glasses day to day? If so, any recommendations for prescription cycling sunglasses?



I have Adidas Zonyk Aeros that come with a prescription "insert" which is a pince-nez type device that fits inside them. This works better than you would think from the description. It's very useful as my eyes are now shagged and I struggle to read my bike computer without them.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 4, 2017)

a_chap said:


> 9 months? 100 miles isn't that hard to ride on a bike you know.
> 
> In other news, I have a new bike turning up on Friday
> 
> In an agreement with the wife I took my oldest bike on its final journey to the tip. It was 20 years old and really *very* knackered. But it still broke my heart leaving it there.



Noooo! There are charities that can fix up old bikes for disadvantaged people /refugees...

Re sunnies on bike. I also have wind sensitive eyes. I literally cannot ride without glasses. I tried getting some cheaper sunnies but they let too much wind around (also affected by face curvature) - so I did eventually end up getting some Oakleys (try looking online - bit cheaper from Spain!) 
They're Radarlock XL - being discontinued so you might find a bargain. Or something similar. They do look a bit like lab glasses, but worth it to be able to descend without tears streaming!
If money is v tight, look at safety glasses - cycle mate got some for about £5 - Just not nec designed to block wind so check depth. 


.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2017)

My glasses cost something like £2.20 from eBay with free postage from china. They have several interchangeable lenses and a nice padded case. Haven't broken in 18 months of use. I just have to ride around carrying the guilt that someone must have been exploited at that price.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2017)

These ones in fact:

Cycling Riding Bicycle Bike UV400 Sports Sun Glasses Eyewear Goggles + 5 Lens  | eBay

Having checked my email I actually paid £2.29 at the end of 2014, so had them longer than I thought. More durable than Aldi cycling specs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> My glasses cost something like £2.20 from eBay with free postage from china. They have several interchangeable lenses and a nice padded case. Haven't broken in 18 months of use. I just have to ride around carrying the guilt that someone must have been exploited at that price.


I need prescription lenses though...


----------



## a_chap (May 4, 2017)

Sister Midnight said:


> Noooo! There are charities that can fix up old bikes for disadvantaged people /refugees...



There is a charity who collects bikes (and components; I took two nearly-new tyres) from the council tip. I left my bike in the designated area. However, there's no chance of it being refurbished; if it could have been I'd have done it myself. I barely trusted the frame never mind things like wheels, etc...


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 4, 2017)

Fair enough! Practically part of you after 20 years. Like an organ transplant...


.


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2017)

So, I got properly left-hooked this evening riding back from the supermarket. Despite my bike being hit I'm ok but it was a proper shock.

It's a 20mph road that's barely 100 yards long before the junction; I can easily keep pace with traffic in that length of road. However I heard a car clearly starting to overtake when there was not enough road left to do so. If I'd braked I'd have been hit by the rear portion of his car; if I accelerated I'd keep myself level with the front of his car and therefore clearly visible to the car's occupants.

I accelerated. I was visible (high viz jacket, clears skies, sunny afternoon, riding a rather large Pashley Roadster Sovereign) I kept level with the car's bonnet.

The cunt then turned left into me.

Bonnet of car hit my bike, knocked me over.

Thankfully I was unhurt. And just as thankfully I'm also not now dead too. 

Less than 100 metres from home; in a "keep children safe" 20mph zone. 

When I calmed down I asked him what the fuck he thought he was doing; just to save a *second* or two he could have killed me. But he didn't appear to speak English very much; so I didn't know what to do.

I carried my bike to the side of the road, caught my breath and rode the last 100 metres home.


----------



## baldrick (May 5, 2017)

Are you OK? Hope your bike isn't damaged.

For next time (hopefully you don't need it)

What to do in case of an accident | LFGSS


----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2017)

baldrick said:


> Are you OK? Hope your bike isn't damaged.
> 
> For next time (hopefully you don't need it)
> 
> What to do in case of an accident | LFGSS



I've read that guide before. Probably dozens of times. I it all went out of my head when it counted.


----------



## baldrick (May 5, 2017)

a_chap said:


> I've read that guide before. Probably dozens of times. I it all went out of my head when it counted.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2017)

Twats. Hope there is no damage to you or the bike (from experience aches/pins don't always show up immediately.

I was close to getting left hooked by a taxi today that left it a bit late to check their mirrors when pulling away, and also wasn't indicating to turn left at the junction (which was why I was on the inside of them in the bike lane, would have stopped further back otherwise, given I couldn't exactly place myself in the advance stop box they were occupying). Fortunately I have the experience to anticipate such a cunt's move and held back a bit when pulling off, and they saw me as they turned and halted, then stuck the indicator on as some sort of afterthought. I had the nipper on the back too, on the massive yellow bike which isn't exactly hard to spot. They earned themselves a filthy scowl.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 6, 2017)

Was given a cycling survey postcard last night on my commute back from TFL at a junction. Have done the survey, the most detailed thing I've ever filled in about my cycling route. Hope they do something useful with all that data.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 6, 2017)

a_chap said:


> If I'd braked I'd have been hit by the rear portion of his car;



How is this possible unless it was sliding sideways?


----------



## a_chap (May 6, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> How is this possible unless it was sliding sideways?



If I'm where the read coloured cross is and the car, which is travelling a bit faster than me, continues turning left, which bit of the car do you think is going to hit me?



*Edited to add:* and, no, it wasn't a T-junction. The picture above is just to try to illustrate my explanation. This is where I was hit; I was riding straight along this road.


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2017)

I pick up my Cotic in a couple of hours. It's going to be sweeeeet, at least until it gets stolen or someone runs me over. So about ten minutes then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 7, 2017)

66 miles this morning. 15mph average, 2200ft climbing.

Slightly spoiled by a (slow) crash due to a stupid fucking little yappy dog off a lead  I swerved but just clipped it's back end which was enough to bring me down. The fuckwit owner didn't even ask how I was, they were more concerned with getting my details "in case it has to go to a vet". I may have told them to get fucked


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 7, 2017)

30k today, I'm very much still last amongst last of the bike riders around here but I enjoy the scenery...


----------



## iamwithnail (May 8, 2017)

Fuckers, bike got stolen over the weekend.  Locked up in the storage at the station, still got taken.  Bastards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Fuckers, bike got stolen over the weekend.  Locked up in the storage at the station, still got taken.  Bastards.




Is it insured? Any chance of CCTV etc?


----------



## iamwithnail (May 8, 2017)

Yes, and possibly respectively.  There's CCTV in the lockup, but *shrugs*.  It was pretty heavily locked up, so I'd assume they were fairly professional. (It's only a low-mid range bike, £700 when I bought it, too).  Question is whether insurance will deem it 'unattended' as it was there Thu-Mon (but checked on Friday PM) so i'm trying to not beg that question from them. Waiting on my crime number, etc.  Was going to get a new bike in the summer at some point (road bike), but this is super inconvenient given I commute 50 miles a week on it.


----------



## a_chap (May 8, 2017)

That's crap news Withnail


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2017)

Just discovered these... strangely hypnotic...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 22, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> I was working on a Ridley Di2 conversion for somebody last night and I got my right index finger stuck inside the hole where the chain stay attaches to the bottom bracket shell. It swelled up and no amount or manner of lubricant would budge it. I called my neighbour (ex Indian Army officer and a good man in a 'flap') and got him to hacksaw through the seat tube, down tube and both chain stays so I was left with fist sized lump of carbon fibre attached to my hand. I cut the rest of it off with a pneumatic die grinder with a cutting wheel in my left hand. The blood made it easier toward the end.
> 
> Now I have to call the owner of the frame... At least it was a 2015 so I'll be able to buy them a new one.



I've just done it again only with my thumb and a Giant TCR Advanced SL Disc frame. It (eventually) came out with butter which is a good job as I didn't fancy cutting up a frame with an RRP of $3,299.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2017)

Commuting on the steel frame 40 year old bike I inherited from not-bono-ever is surprisingly fun. 8)  Super cautious on the brakes, though, as even after new pads, rims and cables, they're still about 30% as effective as the discs on the commuter that got nicked.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2017)

Is it a bad idea to tighten up brake cables when they stretch a bit and braking gets a bit spongy, or should the def just be replaced at that point?


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2017)

(I had one brake cable just snap with no warning a few weeks ago, so I have become quite aware of how important brakes are and don't want to leave anything to chance!)


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2017)

also, opinions on if the cheapest brake inner cables are any different to more expensive ones.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 22, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> Is it a bad idea to tighten up brake cables when they stretch a bit and braking gets a bit spongy, or should the def just be replaced at that point?



Brake cables are 1.5mm thick and only actually stretch by a very small amount. You do get a bit of settling and distortion in the ferrules and cable outers which reduces cable tension. As long as the cable isn't damaged it's fine to add more tension with the adjusters.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2017)

Thanks... at least I've got brand new cable on one of the brakes now, I'll just tighten the other one.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 22, 2017)

Yesterday cycled London to Dover the scenic way.

I borrowed this route from when I did it as a charity challenge. Mostly quiet roads and the last 20miles through the Kent Downs is stunning. It's not the most direct route of course but avoids all main roads.

Only complaint is the train ticket price getting back to London


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2017)

I did London to Brighton on Saturday with the mrs. Followed the charity nightride route as I could load it onto the Garmin, and I knew that route went over Devil's Dyke which is an easier way than Ditchling (considering the mrs has short legs and a moderately heavy hybrid).  Some of the route was a bit crap, narrow two-way roads that meant several close passes or traffic queueing behind. Seemed a lot of traffic, I remembered when I did the charity ride several of these roads were closed to cars. Shitty headwind for a lot of it too, but good fun for both of us, 110km in total I think, then seven quid each home via Thameslink with a network railcard. Can't really knock that for a walk-up fare.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 28, 2017)

Can anyone assist? After having huge problems trying to install Garmin Express after a Windows re-install, now it won't let me sign in using my Facebook account. It keeps complaining that "Cookies are not enabled on your browser". I don't know what it's talking about, nor how to fix it. I've never had this problem before.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it insured? Any chance of CCTV etc?



HAH. Police have recovered it AND they've arrested someone. Getting it back on Tuesday.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 28, 2017)

Given it was stolen from the station and recovered at Peckham pulse three days later, I don't think whoever took it was particularly well organised.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 30, 2017)

Yassssss. 

So, got the bike back. Wheel still attached... By my d lock and cable lock. I'd locked the bike to itself but not to the rack.  was able to unlock it at the cop shop, reattach the wheel properly and ride home.

But I got it back and they're prosecuting someone. Hurrah!


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2017)

Did the Brighton run again on Sunday evening (to go to a gig) and a puncture on the front near Balcombe gave me the first chance to use my new CO2 inflator thingy. I used a 16g cartridge to fully inflate a new tube (standard road tube in 23mm tyre). A question for those of you with more experience using these - will I get more than one inflation out of the cartridge or is that it spent?


----------



## weepiper (May 31, 2017)

Cyclist dies after being hit by minibus following Edinburgh tram track fall - BBC News
I use this junction on the bike all the time. I passed the aftermath of this on a bus on the way to work this morning (been off sick with a cold the last two days and not feeling up to the ride yet). It was very obviously a bad accident. They were putting her in the ambulance as we went past. With police holding big sheets up to screen it  poor lassie. I've seen several cyclists fall on the tram tracks at that exact point before. If you use the road to cross it makes you cross them at an angle. I always use the pedestrian crossing instead because it gives me the fear. 
24


----------



## Bungle73 (May 31, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Did the Brighton run again on Sunday evening (to go to a gig) and a puncture on the front near Balcombe gave me the first chance to use my new CO2 inflator thingy. I used a 16g cartridge to fully inflate a new tube (standard road tube in 23mm i tyre). A question for those of you with more experience using these - will I get more than one inflation out of the cartridge or is that it spent?



I don't see the point of CO2 cartridges outside of racing tbh. Just take a good old fashioned pump.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Did the Brighton run again on Sunday evening (to go to a gig) and a puncture on the front near Balcombe gave me the first chance to use my new CO2 inflator thingy. I used a 16g cartridge to fully inflate a new tube (standard road tube in 23mm tyre). A question for those of you with more experience using these - will I get more than one inflation out of the cartridge or is that it spent?



It depends how much you used! I always give it the full cartridge.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't see the point of CO2 cartridges outside of racing tbh. Just take a good old fashioned pump.



I like to carry as little as possible, helps get places quicker and easier on these aging knees going up the lumpy bits.  Leaving from north of the river at 4pm for an evening gig meant I needed to shift it a bit.

I'd also lost my nice mini lezyne pump (since found) and got the unused co2 kit cheap from someone local on shpock. Very compact and fast, what's not to like?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I like to carry as little as possible, helps get places quicker and easier on these aging knees going up the lumpy bits.  Leaving from north of the river at 4pm for an evening gig meant I needed to shift it a bit.
> 
> I'd also lost my nice mini lezyne pump (since found) and got the unused co2 kit cheap from someone local on shpock. Very compact and fast, what's not to like?


But pumps can be had really small and light these days. I've got one that lives inside my seat post. I don't even know it's there!

CO2 cartridges are done after one use aren't they? What happens if you get multiple punctures? Also, they don't seem to be a very environmentally friendly product to me since they can't be refilled, and need to be junked once used.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Did the Brighton run again on Sunday evening (to go to a gig) and a puncture on the front near Balcombe gave me the first chance to use my new CO2 inflator thingy. I used a 16g cartridge to fully inflate a new tube (standard road tube in 23mm tyre). A question for those of you with more experience using these - will I get more than one inflation out of the cartridge or is that it spent?


 I used one at the weekend for the first time too, inflated it rock hard in seconds. I dunno about doing two.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 1, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> But pumps can be had really small and light these days. I've got one that lives inside my seat post. I don't even know it's there!
> 
> CO2 cartridges are done after one use aren't they? What happens if you get multiple punctures? Also, they don't seem to be a very environmentally friendly product to me since they can't be refilled, and need to be junked once used.



I have one of the smallest lightest pumps, and it's still 95g, compared to 16g for the inflator plus whatever the cartridge weighs. It's tiny, which means it'll sit in my pocket with plenty of room for drinks/snacks/tools. I'd take the pump on longer rides or if touring, but if I'm only doing a medium ride or on a route close to a rail route then there's no need for anything more.

Wastewise, I doubt it's significant, presumably recyclable as with other steel containers. I'm a tightarse so unlikely to use it casually, just in situations where I need to save time and have to ride on.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I have one of the smallest lightest pumps, and it's still 95g, compared to 16g for the inflator plus whatever the cartridge weighs. It's tiny, which means it'll sit in my pocket with plenty of room for drinks/snacks/tools. I'd take the pump on longer rides or if touring, but if I'm only doing a medium ride or on a route close to a rail route then there's no need for anything more.
> 
> Wastewise, I doubt it's significant, presumably recyclable as with other steel containers. I'm a tightarse so unlikely to use it casually, just in situations where I need to save time and have to ride on.



recycling may not be possible, I genuinely have no idea, but pressurised NO (laughing gas, not a cycling thing) canisters are not recyclable as they have a plastic inner with a metal outer and it's not economically viable to sort out. It wouldn't surprise me if these CO2 canisters are the same setup, but I've never seen one and have no actual idea.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 5, 2017)

Has anyone found a decent power bank for a phone designed to be strapped to a bike? I can get a normal one and use gaffer tape but I'd rather find a more elegant solution.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> Has anyone found a decent power bank for a phone designed to be strapped to a bike? I can get a normal one and use gaffer tape but I'd rather find a more elegant solution.



Stick it in something like this?

Alpkit - Fuel Pod - medium top tube accessory bag


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 5, 2017)

I've discovered Topeak do a couple of bike ones, but they're quite pricey. I don't really want an extra bag - just another thing to attract thieves if I don't take it off.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2017)

Jesus fucking christ. I ride 400 miles over the weekend with only one close-ish pass by a car. I ride one mile to the supermarket this morning and nearly got hit by a taxi.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jun 5, 2017)

A new upgrade for cycle lanes being rolled out across London bridges (evening standard).


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2017)

Shame they couldn't have put the barrier the other side of the cycle lane.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 5, 2017)

And how long until some poor cyclist gets squashed between a vehicle and that barrier? I thought that's why they got rid of the old railings?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 6, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> And how long until some poor cyclist gets squashed between a vehicle and that barrier? I thought that's why they got rid of the old railings?



Yes, replaced with bollards where protection from cars was still needed. Not sure you could put the foundations in on a bridge to make bollards strong enough to withstand deliberate impact but I'd expect to see this designed into future bridges (they are currently rebuilding a public square in Birmingham where the benches will do this).


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Saw this yesterday, padlocked at Lewisham Hospital - no back brake


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Saw this yesterday, padlocked at Lewisham Hospital - no back brake
> 
> View attachment 108883 View attachment 108885 View attachment 108886




Someone can nick that thing in 5 minutes as well.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes indeed, the lock was crap!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2017)

Proper shit


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2017)

mechanics...since my embarrassing fall last Friday, I noticed the rear derailleur is rubbing against the spokes. Not constantly but only when I set it on the lowest gear. Is there a quick fix for this?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 9, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> mechanics...since my embarrassing fall last Friday, I noticed the rear derailleur is rubbing against the spokes. Not constantly but only when I set it on the lowest gear. Is there a quick fix for this?


The gear hanger is bent. Stand behind the bike and look down at the derailleur cage, it should be straight in line with the sprockets of the cassette, it shouldn't look like this

A shop can straighten the hanger for you with the correct tool for somewhere around a tenner. Don't shift into the lowest gear until it's fixed or it could get very expensive very quickly - the derailleur gets caught in the spokes it'll rip the hanger off the frame and mangle the derailleur and possibly the chain and spokes too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

Just fixed a puncture and think it was due to some yellow tape on the inside of the rim, there was a big lump in the tape exactly the spot of the puncture where it had stretched.


I've binned the tape, I assume it's not essential stuff?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just fixed a puncture and think it was due to some yellow tape on the inside of the rim, there was a big lump in the tape exactly the spot of the puncture where it had stretched.
> 
> 
> I've binned the tape, I assume it's not essential stuff?


It is actually. Rim tape is there to protect the tube from the rim.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> It is actually. Rim tape is there to protect the tube from the rim.




Bugger... I'll order more. But it's definitely what made the hole.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just fixed a puncture and think it was due to some yellow tape on the inside of the rim, there was a big lump in the tape exactly the spot of the puncture where it had stretched.
> 
> 
> I've binned the tape, I assume it's not essential stuff?


Errrr, you will puncture again withing yards without rim tape.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 11, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I've binned the tape, I assume it's not essential stuff?



...something I'd do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> ...something I'd do.




Haven't even mentioned my dodgy dérailleur yet.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 11, 2017)

Lot has been going on\wrong in my world recently so I booked into a travelodge near the Peaks and took me and my bike to the loneliest roads and most intimidating hills I could find. Cathartic and peaceful. I took this cameraphone shot of my bike at the bottom of Curbar Edge, I do not know anything about photography but this kind of had a statement of intent for me. I can also recommend Winnnats Pass which must be on of the most beautiful places in England to feel like you are dying. One hill did beat me, Mow Cop, perhaps next time drop the panniers before hitting a bit of road marked "24%"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2017)

50k today and 600 metres elevation gain according to Strava. Toured the Lea Valley park, perfect day for it but I forgot the damn memory card for my camera 


I'm fucked now, I also wound up stuck with to little water because I had to piss around trying to find an open bridge on the way back, half of them were shut


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 15, 2017)

Just achieved a new fastest ever speed! 33 mph down local descent. Got into a nice aero tuck which helped a lot from my previous attempts. 

I did a good speed down the whole descent (it's about 3 miles), and I think I probably could have beaten my previous best time, except for the fact that I had to stop, TWICE! Once because of a red light by some roadworks or something, but I got waved through anyway. And the other was right at the end in a village where my side of the road was blocked by a parked ambulance, and there was someone coming the other way, so I had to wait for them.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 15, 2017)

I did actually beat my previous best time on  Strava segment along it, but only by one second!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 15, 2017)

I actually put the 25c Ultra Sport IIs back on the bike, just to see what difference it made from the 4 Seasons. They have slighter less rolling resistance. TBH I'm not sure what difference, if any, they made to today's ride, and whether I should keep them on there or put the others back on. I guess I have them so I might as well use them, and at least swap back to the 4 Seasons when winter comes around.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 15, 2017)

Work suffered a cyber attack today so nothing could be done.  I had no choice but to go mountain biking on the South Downs on my newly acquired mountain bike......  It's a whole different kettle of fish to riding a road bike which is what I'm used to - I did 30 miles and it took me the best part of 5 hours (including 2 picnics!)  Knackering stuff but great fun....  I can see myself getting into it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 15, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Work suffered a cyber attack today so nothing could be done.  I had no choice but to go mountain biking on the South Downs on my newly acquired mountain bike......  It's a whole different kettle of fish to riding a road bike which is what I'm used to - I did 30 miles and it took me the best part of 5 hours (including 2 picnics!)  Knackering stuff but great fun....  I can see myself getting into it.


Thirty miles is a long old off road route. I usually do up to about 20, from books.

I keep wanting to take my MTB down the the South Downs, but the whole Southern situation that's going on puts me off. I don't know if it's a good idea to risk it or not.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 16, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Thirty miles is a long old off road route. I usually do up to about 20, from books.
> 
> I keep wanting to take my MTB down the the South Downs, but the whole Southern situation that's going on puts me off. I don't know if it's a good idea to risk it or not.



Southern trains are pretty good at the moment.  I've been commuting from Lewes to London for the last 2 months and I've only been late for work once.....  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 16, 2017)

And the trails on the South Downs are very beautiful!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 16, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Southern trains are pretty good at the moment.  I've been commuting from Lewes to London for the last 2 months and I've only been late for work once.....  I wouldn't worry about it.


But they just announced a new overtime ban though. 


braindancer said:


> And the trails on the South Downs are very beautiful!


I know; I've been there several times before. But I've not been doing any cycling for quite a while, and only got back into it fairly recent(ish) through watching GCN and GMBN.

IIRC the last time I took my bike down there they were still running slam door trains! I've been since then though, but for walks and not bike rides.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd love to do a London to Brighton or South Downs thing but I can't be fecking dragging the bike from one side of London to the other to do it


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 16, 2017)

Did a 180k 2700m ride last weekend. Enjoyed it (kinda) but really messed up the eating. Ate too many carbs before so was bloated then didn't fuel myself properly during the ride. What food do people take?


----------



## braindancer (Jun 16, 2017)

I do a 200k plus ride each month.  I take the following in the summer months....

6 veggie sausages
3 hard boiled eggs
2 bananas

All for nomming on the move in the morning before lunch - one of the above every 20 km or so.  

In the saddle bag - a cheese and salad baguette for lunch.

Tea and cake stop in the afternoon.

Plus a few emergency bonk rations - gels and a couple of bars which I occasionally nom in the last 10 or 20 km if I'm feeling empty.

In recent months I've tried to really cut down the amount of sweet stuff I eat - and I've found I feel much better for doing so.  I used to eat a lot of flapjacks and energy bars and stuff like that - but you can get into sugar highs and crashes like that...

Getting the shell off an egg while on the move is a bit challenging mind!  I'm getting better at it though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did a 180k 2700m ride last weekend. Enjoyed it (kinda) but really messed up the eating. Ate too many carbs before so was bloated then didn't fuel myself properly during the ride. What food do people take?


Large bowl of porridge with honey and a banana before I set off. Then one gel per hour plus a couple of flapjacks in bite size chunks. Bottles full of electrolyte drink (usually the High 5 stuff).

Have never bonked yet...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'd love to do a London to Brighton or South Downs thing but I can't be fecking dragging the bike from one side of London to the other to do it


I've dragged my bike all sorts of places in order to do rides. From where I used to love in SE London down to the South Downs, over to Guildford for the Downs Link, across to Paddington for a Cotswolds ride and over to Marylebone for the Chilterns and Buckinghamshire. And from where I live now, north Kent, down to the South Downs via London, and over to Guildford and Paddington again. I'm also planning on getting over to Marylebone again for a ride I've not done for 20 years!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did a 180k 2700m ride last weekend. Enjoyed it (kinda) but really messed up the eating. Ate too many carbs before so was bloated then didn't fuel myself properly during the ride. What food do people take?



I find wraps are pretty good and compact, spread with houmous or peanut butter and roll them up tight.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 18, 2017)

Due to climate change we've had a vast amount of _Emex australis_ thorns strewn over all cycle paths and roads for the last three months. My stats...

1,800km on clinchers/tubes (Vredenstein Fortezza and Conti GP4000S): 12 punctures

1,100km on tubeless (Vittoria Corsa G+ and Schwalbe One): 0 punctures

Inescapable conclusion: go tubeless on your road bike.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 19, 2017)

Someone tried (and failed) to steal my bike but they've dented the cross bar and d lock a bit. Should I take it for a service and get a new lock? I've not tried to ride it yet.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 19, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Someone tried (and failed) to steal my bike but they've dented the cross bar and d lock a bit. Should I take it for a service and get a new lock? I've not tried to ride it yet.



My instinct says, d-lock will be fine but get the bike looked at.


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Someone tried (and failed) to steal my bike but they've dented the cross bar and d lock a bit. Should I take it for a service and get a new lock? I've not tried to ride it yet.



Yeah what BigTom says because frames can get hairline cracks that can result in frame collapse.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 19, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did a 180k 2700m ride last weekend. Enjoyed it (kinda) but really messed up the eating. Ate too many carbs before so was bloated then didn't fuel myself properly during the ride. What food do people take?



I began to *really* suffer on rides with bloating and nausea so I've started to look much more carefully at what I eat/drink. Although the jury's still out (definite report due in "about two weeks" © D. Trump) I'm drinking *much* weaker sports drinks and grazing during the ride rather than my previous tactic of eating a banquet-sized meal at each stop. You might think grazing Vs and all-you-can-eat tactic is obvious, but it worked for me for years until recently.

Anyway, I did a 600km ride this weekend (hottest days of the year so far) with 4,800m of climbing. Pre-ride: two large bowls of muesli. During the ride: sandwich every 150km or so, cheese slices (ten, Edam), Licorice Allsorts (large bag, grazed during ride), Wine gums (one roll, grazed), Bounty bar. At the half-way point there was a feed station where I ate a house-brick-sized piece of bread and butter pudding with custard (heavenly!) For drink I got through six SiS hydration tablets and around ten packs of High5 energy drink powder, two Americano coffees and two espressos (mainly you keep me awake) diluted with chocolate milk. And three pints of shandy - each one hit the spot exactly when it was baking outside 

I might have eaten a few dozen flies and a few hundred midges too 

ETA: and a litre of coconut water when I was especially thirsty at one point.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2017)

Replaced my stock Kenda MTB tyres with Land Cruiser tyres at the weekend, finally braved the heat and went out for a ride today.

Felt the difference so fucking much, much smoother ride with less effort.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Replaced my stock Kenda MTB tyres with Land Cruiser tyres at the weekend, finally braved the heat and went out for a ride today.
> 
> Felt the difference so fucking much, much smoother ride with less effort.


Just got back from a ride myself: along the Thames Path from Putney to Hampton Court. Lovely ride; done it 4 times now.

I've got a set of ancient Panaracer Smoke and Dart on my MTB (which I used today), but only because that's what I had laying around. The bike came with set of WTB Velociraptors, which I think back in the day were one of THE tyres to have. But when I got the bike out a couple of years ago to start riding again, after a several years' break, they looked a bit manky, so I thought I'd better replace them. I've had the Panaracers even longer than I've had that bike, and I've no idea how they stack up to a modern set.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 21, 2017)

And I saw a guy on a fat bike when I was on the Thames Path yesterday.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 21, 2017)

I have been sorting my bikes out for a possible ride tomorrow, it will be my first time back behind bars since last August. I have had two lots of surgery that made cycling very uncomfortable but I am now capable of getting back to it.  To be honest I am a bit nervous, though excited too.
I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 21, 2017)

Picked up my newly sprayed frame from Armourtex today - 35 mile round trip in the mid day sun! Frame looks amazing though manage to scuff it In a couple places on  the ride back


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2017)

I went out for a spin on my work bike.
Do not think I can take the roadbike at the moment.
Only forty minutes, nice and steady.
But the joy of being back riding was brilliant.
Onwards and upwards as some say.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 22, 2017)

Doing a 400km Audax ride on Saturday.  Ooof - I'm excited but also shitting it a little bit as I've never done that distance before.  It will be an 'interesting' experience for sure


----------



## a_chap (Jun 22, 2017)

The National 400 maybe?


----------



## braindancer (Jun 23, 2017)

a_chap said:


> The National 400 maybe?



Yep.  Are you doing it too? I seem to remember that you said you might be.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2017)

I very much wanted to do it but, for the first time I can recall, it was fully booked months in advance so I missed out. Instead I'll be helping out at the Richard's Castle control where I'm supplying some of my devastating _brandified_ bread pudding 

Not sure what I'll be doing (card stamping, cleaning, etc.) so make sure you ask for Wobbly; that'll find me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm curious, at what level of exertion do you cycle when doing audax rides? I struggle with moderation.

Switched to tubeless tyres on my summer (road) bike. Wow! What a difference. Being a 14st rider the ability to ride at 80psi and not risk pinch flats is a massive deal. Bike feels infinitely more stuck to the road. Loads less road buzz. Love it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Switched to tubeless tyres on my summer (road) bike. Wow! What a difference. Being a 14st rider the ability to ride at 80psi and not risk pinch flats is a massive deal. Bike feels infinitely more stuck to the road. Loads less road buzz. Love it.



Tubeless is the only rational choice for road bikes now. I've got two bikes on tubeless and don't really want to ride any of the others in the fleet.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 23, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Tubeless is the only rational choice for road bikes now. I've got two bikes on tubeless and don't really want to ride any of the others in the fleet.



I hear ya. Already thinking that I'll need to get my winter bike sorted. Will be an even bigger plus when the roads are wet and mucky.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hear ya. Already thinking that I'll need to get my winter bike sorted. Will be an even bigger plus when the roads are wet and mucky.



The new UST system from Manufacture d'Articles Vélocipédiques Idoux et Chanel looks really good. I'm going to get some Ksyrium Pro Carbons for my CAAD12.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2017)

Was watching that video last night. They're on my shopping list.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm curious, at what level of exertion do you cycle when doing audax rides? I struggle with moderation.



It might sound like I'm stating the obvious, but you have to ride at a level that you can keep up for hour after hour. Or day after day. A lot of it depends on how many calories you can consume; when I was young and fit I'd merrily chomp/drink through 500+ calories per hour. Now I'm an old fart I take things more easily so that I can eat a much mor sensible 300 calories per hour.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 23, 2017)

a_chap said:


> It might sound like I'm stating the obvious, but you have to ride at a level that you can keep up for hour after hour. Or day after day. A lot of it depends on how many calories you can consume; when I was young and fit I'd merrily chomp/drink through 500+ calories per hour. Now I'm an old fart I take things more easily so that I can eat a much mor sensible 300 calories per hour.



Do you monitor exertion via a Garmin or the like, or do you go on feel?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2017)

Nope, I'm not that high tech. My GPS is purely for trying to stop me from getting too lost; something it's only partially successful at. I managed to do 624km on last weekend's 606km ride for example with one major unintended diversion in the bastard Howardian Hills. 

I generally just monitor my breathing; I can tell from that if I'm putting in too much work of if I'm running low on calories. The biggest challenge is keeping sufficient intake of electrolytes and fluids; that's way to hit and miss in my opinion.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2017)

a_chap said:


> I very much wanted to do it but, for the first time I can recall, it was fully booked months in advance so I missed out. Instead I'll be helping out at the Richard's Castle control where I'm supplying some of my devastating _brandified_ bread pudding
> 
> Not sure what I'll be doing (card stamping, cleaning, etc.) so make sure you ask for Wobbly; that'll find me.



Just seen this... What a great event!  Beautiful route - amazing controls - especially the bread and better pudding of course 

I managed to drag myself round in 23.5 hours which I was pretty pleased about for a first crack at the distance....  Felt crap for the first 50 - then good for the next 300 - but the last 50 was torture....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2017)

Just rode a couple of miles on a full suspension mountain bike.

I assume it makes sense off road, but on tarmac, my god it was hard work  Just so soft and squishy and heavy. Turning into a corner I could feel it moving round on the blocks of the tyres.

Horrible


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Just seen this... What a great event!  Beautiful route - amazing controls - especially the bread and better pudding of course
> 
> I managed to drag myself round in 23.5 hours which I was pretty pleased about for a first crack at the distance....  Felt crap for the first 50 - then good for the next 300 - but the last 50 was torture....



Good for you! And I'm glad you tried Wobbly's brandified bread pudding. 2 litres (yes TWO LITRES) of brandy went into those you know. We did get mentally busy for about an hour so, if you'd asked who Wobbly was, I was probably too busy washing plates.

And 23 and a half hours isn't at all a bad time. The route isn't exactly flat and it was surprisingly windy.

I assume you'll be doing a 600 next.Then PBP, LEL, etc.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 25, 2017)

Quick report back from doing the BHF London Brighton last weekend. If you get the 6AM start it's a real dream. Pretty much closed roads and you're made to feel really special. The masses were not there as they all start later and so the roads are pretty empty. Got there after 9 before the heat kicked in.

Recommend it for new road cyclists who haven't done a sportif or many group rides. Here is the view last sunday morning on Brighton seafront. there's a coach back that didn't take too long.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Quick report back from doing the BHF London Brighton last weekend. If you get the 6AM start it's a real dream. Pretty much closed roads and you're made to feel really special. The masses were not there as they all start later and so the roads are pretty empty. Got there after 9 before the heat kicked in.
> 
> Recommend it for new road cyclists who haven't done a sportif or many group rides. Here is the view last sunday morning on Brighton seafront. there's a coach back that didn't take too long.



I did the night ride a few years back and it was great, a lot less crowded than the day ride according to my mate that I did it with (who did the day ride the previous year). Coming over Devil's Dyke as the sun rose was beautiful, getting to the beach and getting some cooked breakfast in.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 26, 2017)

[QUOTE="a_chap, post: 15126511, member: 47148"
I assume you'll be doing a 600 next.Then PBP, LEL, etc. [/QUOTE]

We'll see, we'll see.  A 600 certainly seems more feasible now that I've done the 400.....


----------



## a_chap (Jun 26, 2017)

Some people believe that 600s are less hard than 400s because you have more time in which to build up some time to sleep (IYSWIM)

Me, I think 600s are harder than 400s. 50% harder in fact


----------



## braindancer (Jun 26, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Some people believe that 600s are less hard than 400s because you have more time in which to build up some time to sleep (IYSWIM)
> 
> Me, I think 600s are harder than 400s. 50% harder in fact



I can see more logic in your side of the argument (especially as I'm rubbish at sleeping anywhere than in the comfort of my own bed).


----------



## a_chap (Jun 26, 2017)

When you're tired enough you can sleep *anywhere*. They don't call bus shelters _Randonneur hotels_ for nothing...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 26, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just rode a couple of miles on a full suspension mountain bike.
> 
> I assume it makes sense off road, but on tarmac, my god it was hard work  Just so soft and squishy and heavy. Turning into a corner I could feel it moving round on the blocks of the tyres.
> 
> Horrible


I have a front suspension commuter bike, I usually lock the suspension out but was very glad to be able to use it today on my first ride after a vasectomy two weeks ago!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 26, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just rode a couple of miles on a full suspension mountain bike.
> 
> I assume it makes sense off road, but on tarmac, my god it was hard work  Just so soft and squishy and heavy. Turning into a corner I could feel it moving round on the blocks of the tyres.
> 
> Horrible


Ride down this on a rigid bike with 23c tyres at 100psi and I'll be impressed


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Ride down this on a rigid bike with 23c tyres at 100psi and I'll be impressed
> 
> View attachment 110256


I'll pass on that, ta


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just rode a couple of miles on a full suspension mountain bike.
> 
> I assume it makes sense off road, but on tarmac, my god it was hard work  Just so soft and squishy and heavy. Turning into a corner I could feel it moving round on the blocks of the tyres.
> 
> Horrible



I've heard them called 'mattresses' by roadies. 

It's those sub-Halfords abominations with especially ugly graphics ridden by local halfwits that are particularly special. Often seen in bits at the local tip and the bane of every community bike recycling project.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 28, 2017)

Took the MTB out for a little ~4 hour spin the other day. There's a long section of the North Downs Way/Pilgrim's Way that is a byway, so open to bikes, only  about 9 miles from where I live, (and mostly quiet isolated lanes to get there) so I took a short blast along that: from the Dirty Habit pub in Hollingbourne to the Lenham War Memorial cross, and back. I could have gone further, as the byway section continues for several more miles, but I didn't feel like it.

It's been a while since I last went along there, and in the meantime this chap has appeared (not my image)




Pilgrim&#x27;s Rest by Andrew Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2017)

Something I'm seeing more and more - people commuting on TT bikes. 

Why the fuck would you do that?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Something I'm seeing more and more - people commuting on TT bikes.
> 
> Why the fuck would you do that?



Dick waving Strava times


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dick waving Strava times


In traffic? Can't see that happening...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 30, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dick waving Strava times



TT bikes are worth about 5% power output over a road bike as long as its on the flat. If you throw a few climbs the advantage swings away from the TT bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2017)

They just strike me as dangerous in traffic - the head down aero position can't exactly be good for seeing what's around you?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm a fan of Nick Cotton's various cycle tour books. I've quite a few, some really old ones, and some of his recent ones. There's something odd about them though. The modern book has some routes that have been carried over from the older versions, but the distances given are wildly different, ie the old book gives a distance of 32 miles, but the new on 36 on the same route, and another is 32 (old) and 30 (new). What would we put this down to do you think? Given that the old books are pre-widely available GPS, and pre-onlne maps, the only thing I can think of is more accurate modern means of measuring distance. The routes taken look exactly the same btw.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm going to have a go at ordering a Kraftwerk edition Canyon Ultimate tomorrow. If I can restrain myself from riding it, I think it will be a good investment.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2017)

Me, I'm going to buy a bottle of Tipex and create my own...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 2, 2017)

Put ~45 miles on the road bike today. Did a cycle tour from one of the Nick Cotton books I mentioned earlier. 36 miles for the route itself (according to the book), plus cycling to and from home to join up with the route. All the way from Sittingbourne down to Headcorn and back, passing through various villages, gorgeous countryside, and the grounds of Leeds Castle. Passed quite a few pubs too, but didn't stop for a pint (though it would have been nice), as I had to get back home for my Sunday dinner.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2017)

45 miles. That's good.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 2, 2017)

a_chap said:


> 45 miles. That's good.


Thanks. Lots of stops though, on various benches for a break, have something to eat, and to admire the scenery and architecture. Had a bit of a sting in the tail though. Near the end there is a long steep section to get back on top of the North Downs. That part is actually supposed to be near the beginning, as the route actually starts in Headcorn,  but the northern section is closest to where I live. I ended up walking up most of it. Mostly a gradual descent from there to home from the top of the Downs though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm knackered now though.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 3, 2017)

Some advice on a new bike please?

Cyclescheme reopens at my employer in September and I'm making plans for a new bike.  The last couple of bikes I've owned through Cyclescheme have both been Specialized hybrid/commuter-type bikes with straight handlebars, front suspension fork and disc brakes.  The disc brakes however have made me almost weep with frustration over the past year as they continually get contaminated either when I clean the bike or with crap picked up off the road, make an unholy squealing noise and stop working properly so I think my next bike has to have traditional block brakes for the sake of my sanity.

I've been looking at the Trek FX range and like the look of the FX 3 and FX S 4 but would appreciate some advice from more knowledgeable folk - do people think these are good bikes?  What's the difference between the two? What other recommendations do people have?  I need something that can have a rear pannier rack fitted and maybe mudguards as well but could probably live without a front suspension fork as I generally ride with this locked out.  I really don't want a road bike and do not get on with drop handlebars at all.  I'm a bit limited in my choice of local bike shops as there's only two in the local area that do Cyclescheme and I've fallen out with one of them  but The Edge Cycleworks seems pretty good so far so would hopefully get the new bike from them.

Help me out urban!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 3, 2017)

Are they cable or hydraulic discs?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 3, 2017)

Hydraulic.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 3, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Hydraulic.


Not sure what's going on there then as they should be trouble free. Think what MTBers chuck theirs through.

Have you had a bike shop look at them?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not sure what's going on there then as they should be trouble free. Think what MTBers chuck theirs through.
> 
> Have you had a bike shop look at them?



That won't make any difference - the problem Pursued is having is that brake pads getting contaminated - it's not from dirt I don't think, it's almost certainly from GT85.
Pursued - when you clean/oil your chain, are you careful not to spray GT85 in the direction of the disc brakes?
I used to have this issue until I was told how it occured and from then on was careful to only spray the GT85 along the chain in the direction of the pedals/cranks and not towards the disc brakes at all, no problems since.
As bees says, disc brakes are 100% standard on mountain bikes so they shouldn't have issue with dirt from roads/paths.

wrt your question, the Trek FX range is solid, we use Trek FX 7.0 / 7.1s as our standard cycle training bike. Straightforward, good components, built to last, easy to maintain. Couldn't tell you a thing about the differences between the 3 and 4 though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 3, 2017)

This is why I don't use a spray degreaser or lube, just use a liquid with a small nozzle to drip it on.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not sure what's going on there then as they should be trouble free. Think what MTBers chuck theirs through.
> 
> Have you had a bike shop look at them?



Several times, they've replaced pads, burned off contamination on the rotors, but it keeps coming back.



BigTom said:


> when you clean/oil your chain, are you careful not to spray GT85 in the direction of the disc brakes?
> I used to have this issue until I was told how it occured and from then on was careful to only spray the GT85 along the chain in the direction of the pedals/cranks and not towards the disc brakes at all, no problems since.



I've been really careful not to get chain oil anywhere near the brakes. The front brake is the one playing up at the moment so it can't be that.  The bike was in the shop two weeks ago, had a new set of pads, and two days later the front brake was honking like an angry goose again. I don't get it.



BigTom said:


> wrt your question, the Trek FX range is solid, we use Trek FX 7.0 / 7.1s as our standard cycle training bike. Straightforward, good components, built to last, easy to maintain. Couldn't tell you a thing about the differences between the 3 and 4 though.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2017)

What brakes are they?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 3, 2017)

Shimano Deore. The last bike shop replaced the original brakes with these, said it would fix the problem


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2017)

It's been a long time since I had Shimano brakes but they did squeal.

On a car you would put some copper grease on the back (THE BACK!) of the pads, but I'm a long way from sure whether that'd help here.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2017)

This is also a thread jam packed with advice, albeit some of it quite involved:

Deore M596 Brake Squeal - puzzler! « Singletrack Forum


----------



## BigTom (Jul 3, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Several times, they've replaced pads, burned off contamination on the rotors, but it keeps coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really careful not to get chain oil anywhere near the brakes. The front brake is the one playing up at the moment so it can't be that.  The bike was in the shop two weeks ago, had a new set of pads, and two days later the front brake was honking like an angry goose again. I don't get it.



Very odd. I'm no mechanic but yeah, obviously gt85 not the problem. Strange.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 3, 2017)

mauvais said:


> This is also a thread jam packed with advice, albeit some of it quite involved:
> 
> Deore M596 Brake Squeal - puzzler! « Singletrack Forum


We've had a few Shimano calipers in the shop that have had leaky seals at the pistons so are leaking mineral oil into the pads. It's usually the cheaper ones (Acera) but there's been one Deore one I think. This is probably the culprit from PBB's description.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll just mention that my bike has drum brakes. None of this faffing around with new-fangled modern technology.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 4, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Some advice on a new bike please?
> 
> Cyclescheme reopens at my employer in September and I'm making plans for a new bike.  The last couple of bikes I've owned through Cyclescheme have both been Specialized hybrid/commuter-type bikes with straight handlebars, front suspension fork and disc brakes.  The disc brakes however have made me almost weep with frustration over the past year as they continually get contaminated either when I clean the bike or with crap picked up off the road, make an unholy squealing noise and stop working properly so I think my next bike has to have traditional block brakes for the sake of my sanity.



Is it always the front or both?

The leaky piston proposition is sound but if you've changed the calipers you'd have to be extremely unlucky to get two leaky sets in a row. 

I think the next stop would be facing the caliper mounts. Mass produced bikes almost never have this done correctly at the factory. After that, maybe try new rotors.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 4, 2017)

a_chap said:


> I'll just mention that my bike has drum brakes. None of this faffing around with new-fangled modern technology.



What's wrong with spoon brakes?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2017)

Small ride in the forest, I ignored the thunder and the birds hiding. It'll be fine says I.

I have seldom managed to get so damp and yet I'm regretting stopping after one circuit, it's not like I could have gotten wetter.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 7, 2017)

Apparently I dd 2,598 feet of climbing on Sunday!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2017)

Lots of work and being ill has kept me off the bike for nearly a month. Just went out for the first time since.

Ouch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2017)

Another short ride out this morning. Blimey, you lose fitness really quickly if you take a break


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 9, 2017)

A friend of mine is doing the London Ride 100 at the end of the month so we got the train to Woking and did the last 67 miles to see how Leith Hill, Box Hill and the ride back to London would be.

Leith Hill was a bit of a slog but Box Hill was a lot easier than I thought it would be.

Uploaded the route to Strava and my fastest speed was 43mph , I'm normally very cautious going down hills as I had a big crash when I was a kid going too fast downhill.

Now for F1 and a beer.


----------



## BenG (Jul 9, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> All topics welcome. Anything about velocipedes goes.


Forgive me if i am not doing a new post i couldnt see a button for that. So replied to this. 
I was wondering about people's recomendations for keeping your bike safe - obv. This is a bit common sense, but more specifically i've just bought a mtb with rock shoks [an old specialized rockhopper 1998 but i really like it] and so was worrying about the forks walking when i park it in the sheds at work, or when i park in the street for shopping...all best, ben


----------



## BigTom (Jul 9, 2017)

BenG said:


> Forgive me if i am not doing a new post i couldnt see a button for that. So replied to this.
> I was wondering about people's recomendations for keeping your bike safe - obv. This is a bit common sense, but more specifically i've just bought a mtb with rock shoks [an old specialized rockhopper 1998 but i really like it] and so was worrying about the forks walking when i park it in the sheds at work, or when i park in the street for shopping...all best, ben



To do a new post without directly replying to someone else, just type into the box at the bottom of the thread on each page and hit "post reply" 

Do thieves nick forks off bikes? I don't have any specific advice except that you can get security bolts (pitlock but that might just be for wheels, there are other security bolts though that means they can't be undone with normal alan keys).
As always, d-lock or proper chain for securing frames. cable locks are not worth using on anything you really care about as they will get cut through like butter by short handled bolt croppers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 10, 2017)

BenG said:


> Forgive me if i am not doing a new post i couldnt see a button for that. So replied to this.
> I was wondering about people's recomendations for keeping your bike safe - obv. This is a bit common sense, but more specifically i've just bought a mtb with rock shoks [an old specialized rockhopper 1998 but i really like it] and so was worrying about the forks walking when i park it in the sheds at work, or when i park in the street for shopping...all best, ben



Getting the forks off is a lot of work for a thief (at least 4 bolts) so I think it's unlikely that the forks would get nicked. The top cap bolt is an Allen head M6-1.0x20 or M6-1.0x30 so you could replace that with the appropriate security bolt if you're really concerned.

M6-1.0 X 30mm Torx Security Bolts


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2017)

Just had a lovely lunchtime ride, only slightly spoiled by a blazing row at a set of traffic lights with a cock in, yes you've guessed it, an Audi.

It seems he objected to me utterly selfishly stopping him from killing me (held the centre of the road passing some parked cars with a bus coming the other way) and thus delaying his onwards journey by a good 30 seconds.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 10, 2017)

I built the other half a hack bike today. Frame/fork/wheels cost £120 from the bike recycling charity, good secondhand mixed tiagra/ultegra 10 speed groupset from a pal, few bits out the shop scrap box, new bars/headset/chain and cassette/pads cables and bar tape costing another £118. Not a bad looker for less than £250


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I built the other half a hack bike today. Frame/fork/wheels cost £120 from the bike recycling charity, good secondhand mixed tiagra/ultegra 10 speed groupset from a pal, few bits out the shop scrap box, new bars/headset/chain and cassette/pads cables and bar tape costing another £118. Not a bad looker for less than £250
> 
> View attachment 111101


I would like that


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 11, 2017)

Did the dunwich dynamo at the weekend, great fun, also solved the fueling problem by stuffing my face every chance I could. It worked!.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 11, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did the dunwich dynamo at the weekend, great fun, also solved the fueling problem by stuffing my face every chance I could. It worked!.


That's my usual tactic on rides. By using a saddle bag for spare tubes/mulitool etc you free up a lot more jersey pocket space for gels, flapjacks, biscuits, haribo...


----------



## braindancer (Jul 12, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did the dunwich dynamo at the weekend, great fun, also solved the fueling problem by stuffing my face every chance I could. It worked!.



Nice one.  I've done it each year in recent years and was all set to do it again this year but plans were scuppered by my Dad's late arranging of a birthday party for my Mum!  Ah well - I'm sure it will happen again next year.  Cracking night for it!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did the dunwich dynamo at the weekend, great fun, also solved the fueling problem by stuffing my face every chance I could. It worked!.



Jealous, I was intending to do it but fell behind even before a horrible cold the weekend before and my workmates kind of lost interest in it so no cheap lift back 

Heard some horror stories about arseholes around Epping, not surprised, thats what I have to deal with around there.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 12, 2017)

Went for a ride, and just spent over an hour having to deal with yet another bloody puncture! And just when I thought I'd finished, and the wheel was back on the bike, it started going down again! Another hole!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 12, 2017)

And of course it had to happen on a cold, damp and windy day, and not one of the warm sunny days we've had.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 12, 2017)

And on top of that I'd forgotten my spare tube too!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 12, 2017)

So, just under 50 miles today, 2000 ft climbing,  averaged 14.5mph.

I'm crawling back to where I was before I was ill, but bugger me it's hard work.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2017)

This year I am definitely riding faster according to Strava results, but it doesn't feel like I'm going faster and I don't 'feel' stronger or fitter. Just getting more out of it but not getting that buzz you get when you feel strong. It's weird and somehow unsatisfying. I'm taking on stuff I wouldn't have bothered having a go at last year because I would have marked it down as beyond my ability, and winning.

I have dropped a couple of kilos since winter and did some bike upgrades in the spring (adding some second hand Record and Chorus bits and carbon bars/stem) yet at the same time I'm riding with my base level campagnolo vento wheel on the front because the ksyrium elite has been in the shop to be fixed for about six months.  It's slightly deeper and 'U' shaped in section so I reckon it might be helping a little on the flat sprints even if it needs a bit more power initially to get it spinning. Bike looks kind of ugly with mismatched wheels, but I'm seldom out in daylight so nobody will see.

One day I'll do the Dynamo ride, I'm nowhere near fitness for that kind of distance these days since becoming a parent most of my rides are about 15 miles and on the map resemble something drawn by a two year old with an etch-a-sketch. Endurance used to be my thing, proper touring by myself every year, just feels daunting now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2017)

Did 20 miles this morning which took me to 130 for my first week back from illness. It was the first of these rides that actually felt good, my legs just suddenly seemed to have the power in them again. Strava agreed - 5 pb's and back to averaging nearly 16mph, so pretty happy really


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 14, 2017)

A new bike repair place has just opened near me... does anyone have any tips for finding out if they are good, other than just paying them to do some work and waiting to see?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> A new bike repair place has just opened near me... does anyone have any tips for finding out if they are good, other than just paying them to do some work and waiting to see?



Ask to see their bottom bracket facing tool. If they've don't have one then they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2017)

I had a Pashley in the workshop today. It's the first time I've been hands on with one and they are, what Sir Alan Sugar would describe as, "A Mug's Eyeful". The frame is quite nice though the brazing is hit and miss but some of the components would embarrass a 99 quid Halfords job and are a disgrace at the Pashley's rarefied price bracket.

And the last time I saw a chain that thick it was operating the nozzles on a Mk.105 RR Pegasus.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 24, 2017)

Today's effort - 66 miles, 3000 ft climbing, average 15.3mph.

Happy with that, particularly as it came with a bucketful of PB's on various segments, one of which being the very last hill of the ride with only 1.5 miles to go


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2017)

Just been out for a short 18 mile ride in the evening sunshine.

Went as hard as I could the entire way round - averaged just under 17mph and got 8 segment PB's, including 28 seconds off my favourite 1 mile long climb  

Proper chuffed with myself - 6 months ago I'd have called 18 miles a long ride, now it's just something I can do as a quick evenings entertainment.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 25, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Proper chuffed with myself - 6 months ago I'd have called 18 miles a long ride, now it's just something I can do as a quick evenings entertainment.



Same here. Did  a close to 20 mile ride today, and a few years ago that would have been a major ride for me, but today it was (more or less) nothing. I also set 3 Strava personal best times. I did have a go at segment that I didn't really think that I had a chance of topping, but I thought I would probably be able to beat my best time. But I didn't. I was quite a bit slower, and I don't know why; I went as fast as I could.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 25, 2017)

I still need to try and take back the KOM I had earlier in the year, but that someone stole off me....twice. 

It's on the same road in fact, but in the opposite direction. It's been closed off for a few months, so I've only recently had the chance.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 25, 2017)

The annoying thing is I dont have live segments on my Edge 800, so I won't know if I've done it until I get home!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2017)

Strava keeps mucking up gps position and not recording segments for me, it's very annoying.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 26, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Strava keeps mucking up gps position and not recording segments for me, it's very annoying.



Get a proper GPS unit. Strava on phones is a bit pants.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 26, 2017)

Having a weird patch of form at the moment. Out in the Alps last month I was racking up times on the climbs that put me way higher up the club league table than I'd normally expect to see. Out of 24 club cyclists on the trip, having always been in the bottom two or three in terms of pace, I was suddenly finishing in the top ten, including a 5k uphill TT. My training wasn't particularly different to previous years. Whilst I'm a stone lighter, I'm still very much overweight compared with all the others.

Even weirder is that three weeks later, on Sunday, having not been on a bike since, due to holidays and work stuff, I smashed straight back in to a 70 miler and held my own again. Even won the (very informal, mildly contested) club run sprint.

Not complaining. Love it, in fact. Just a bit baffled by it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 26, 2017)

Phone GPS just isn't as accurate as a dedicated unit.

Just been out on a local loop. Stopped at a crossroads for a break and a swig from my bottle, and while I was standing there another cyclist came up from behind. We both said good morning to each other and then he went off ahead. This happened to be the same direction I was headed, so shortly after that I moved off too. I caught him up pretty quickly, as I was moving faster than he was, and I stayed behind him for a short while until I thought I could make a safe pass. Then I put the power down and shot past him. I thought I'd left him way behind me.  I turned off at the next junction, and the next thing I know the guy is coming up behind me. I was going fairly fast at this point, so I just carried on. He was behind me for a bit then he overtook  me. As he did he said something, and I've no idea what it was because I couldn't understand. I've no idea if it was a moan, another "hello", or maybe he just wanted to say he liked my bike. Not a clue.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 26, 2017)

Sliding Doors moment. He could have been your true love.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 26, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sliding Doors moment. He could have been your true love.


LOL!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 26, 2017)

I think I'm going to have to change my gear cable. Recently I've been getting some sticky shifts at the back. I just tried adjusting it, and couldn't get it to be perfect. I'm guessing that means I need a new cable. When the same happened with the MTB that's what fixed it - although that bike had been sitting in the garage unused for a few years. I've had the bike just over a year.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just managed to knock 24 seconds off my best time down a local descent. It's my own, private, segment, so I'm not comparing myself with anyone else. There are others along it, but my one covers the whole thing. Three miles in 7:03 - max speed 33.1 mph.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 27, 2017)

I just realised, 33.1 is my new max speed! Only by .1 of a mph though. 

It's funny. Last year I was trying for quite a long time (months) to break the 30 mph barrier, and when I finally did it I was very pleased with myself. Now I'm hitting 30 and above fairly regularly.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 28, 2017)

I've got an SIS gel pack that I think I'm going to chuck. I got sent it in a Wiggle order some time ago. But it's out of date, it's started leaking all over the place (which apparently is a common problem), and I've no idea when I'm actually going to use it. If I'm out for long enough to need sustenance I usually take proper food.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2017)

I find the SIS gels horrible - they have a weird lumpy jelly like texture that's a bit unpleasant.

The High5 ones however are lovely, and really do the trick for me. One an hour plus a small bit of flapjack/biscuit/cake now and then seems to keep me going quite nicely.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 28, 2017)

I've been hearing that some people think they aren't that nice. There's a cyclist vlogger I follow on YouTube, who was saying he wasn't too keen on them, in one of his videos.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 28, 2017)

Seems Neil from GMBN had a bit of a coming together with a car on his road bike the other day.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm sure that you all probably know this already, but I just found out. Apparently, you can take bikes on the Thames Clippers. Could be useful.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 4, 2017)

I cycled all the way to Erith this morning to pick up something from eBay. Greenway, woolwich foot tunnel and Thames path. Had the lad on the back and about ten kg on the front after the pick up. Got the DLR for part of the way home from Woolwich as you can take bikes on if it's off peak. Knew I had to get off at Shadwell as you're not allowed bikes at Bank, but didn't realise that their 'level access' was a crock of shit, tiny lift way too small for a bike with a child seat. Thankfully someone came to my rescue and carried the youngster down the very steep and long flight of steps while I struggled down with 40kg of bike and load. Then I forgot to tap out due to being flustered by this process. Gah.

To make things worse, the youngster lost one of his shoes on the last bit home. Retraced the route twice but no joy. All in forty-two miles on a 25kg bike, 36 with the boy on the back. Think it might have shifted a bit of the holiday belly.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 4, 2017)

The lifts on the DLR were never designed, nor expected, to take bikes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2017)

Got home yesterday to a passive aggressive sign on one of my blocks internal doors saying "no storage or items allowed inside the communal hallways" so now I'm worried they are going to remove my bike which has been safely secured to the stair ways for the last year and a half with no complaints and no indication that it was a problem.


Its not a big block, 5 up, 5 down and there is a shit ton of space in the entrance so its not like its a narrow trip or fire hazard. There are of course no items I can secure it to outside and I'm not sure I'd want to considering the amount of kids that come around the back of the block to have a fag and a grope.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Got home yesterday to a passive aggressive sign on one of my blocks internal doors saying "no storage or items allowed inside the communal hallways" so now I'm worried they are going to remove my bike which has been safely secured to the stair ways for the last year and a half with no complaints and no indication that it was a problem.
> 
> 
> Its not a big block, 5 up, 5 down and there is a shit ton of space in the entrance so its not like its a narrow trip or fire hazard. There are of course no items I can secure it to outside and I'm not sure I'd want to considering the amount of kids that come around the back of the block to have a fag and a grope.


I have commiserated with so many customers who have had bikes stolen from common stairs (even locked, with an entryphone system) that I would never ever leave my bike in one. There is room in your flat for a bike. We have seven bikes in a 3 bed flat.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I have commiserated with so many customers who have had bikes stolen from common stairs (even locked, with an entryphone system) that I would never ever leave my bike in one. There is room in your flat for a bike. We have seven bikes in a 3 bed flat.




Nah its fine in terms of security, the block knows each other and the only problem has been when a dad got put up for a brief time and snuck his kids in, they were absolute little shits and started messing with it but it didn't last long as someone told em to stop.

I have basically a studio flat, theres really not that much room for a bike as it'd take up half the room and most of its occupied by a desk, sofa and bed.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah its fine in terms of security, the block knows each other and the only problem has been when a dad got put up for a brief time and snuck his kids in, they were absolute little shits and started messing with it but it didn't last long as someone told em to stop.
> 
> I have basically a studio flat, theres really not that much room for a bike as it'd take up half the room and most of its occupied by a desk, sofa and bed.



Can you get one of those wall mounted racks?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2017)

Get a Brompton!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Can you get one of those wall mounted racks?



I'm renting and the landlord covered half the walls in mirrors, so no.



weepiper said:


> Get a Brompton!



I think I'd actually die if I tried to take a Brompton up some of the hills I frequent, it is tempting though that way I can just pootle around on it whenever I can be arsed and not worry about tube.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2017)

I may have to discuss scrapping the sofa with the wife, its only a cheap thing... but that does mean I have room for a turbo trainer. 

I can pedal while I'm eating me dinner, bonus.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm renting and the landlord covered half the walls in mirrors, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd actually die if I tried to take a Brompton up some of the hills I frequent, it is tempting though that way I can just pootle around on it whenever I can be arsed and not worry about tube.


You can specify lower gearing on them (a smaller chainring) and you can get them in a 6 speed version (3 speed hub gear and 2 speed derailleur). Edinburgh is pretty damn hilly and we sell quite a lot of 6 speed -12% ones as a result.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2017)

I just ordered a pair of hutchinson gotham road tyres because they were £9 a pair in a sale of an online shop... I wonder if it is a step down from the schwalbe city jet tho, they lasted pretty well but I just had a couple of punctures from glass shards in quick succession so I think they're on the way out


----------



## hash tag (Aug 4, 2017)

Hang the bike from the ceiling?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2017)

bit random but ok, if you say so.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2017)

Did a local climb I'd not attempted for while as part of today's ride - 1.5 miles, average of 4% but peaks at 11.

Over 1 minute faster than my previous best 

Whole ride (20 miles) averaged over 16mph as well.

This progress thing is good fun


----------



## weepiper (Aug 7, 2017)

Festival time in Edinburgh: Ned Boulting popped into my work today with his David Millar edition Brompton (my colleague, not me in the pic)


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2017)

Well, I'm certainly glad this road isn't on my commute route...


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 11, 2017)

Changed the chain on the road bike, but now it seems that I need a new cassette as well, even though the bike's only just over a year old.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2017)

Another target reached - I overtook a moped yesterday


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2017)

Just done my longest ever ride by some distance 

86.6 miles, 3900ft of climbing, 15.7mph average.

Absolutely buzzing 

I also broke the 40mph barrier for the first time which was rather cool


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2017)

Brake blocks. Before I just get the cheapest ones I can see on ebay is there anything I should consider.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 17, 2017)

I am currently riding around the Franche-Comte region of France as we're possibly/probably/definitely going to get a holiday home in this area. I've noticed that in stark contrast to the UK and Australia the it's drivers in shitty old cars that are most likely to kill you and the premium motors that are the most courteous. Just this morning I've nearly been wiped out by a rusted out Pug 207 but a woman in a Swiss registered Audi Q7 stopped to ask if I had enough water.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> Brake blocks. Before I just get the cheapest ones I can see on ebay is there anything I should consider.



If you're a road bike user, then I'd always recommend SwissStop. I'd probably recommend them even if you're just commuting. Significantly better. Longer lasting too. Not cheap though at £20 for a set of 4 from Wiggle.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> If you're a road bike user, then I'd always recommend SwissStop. I'd probably recommend them even if you're just commuting. Significantly better. Longer lasting too. Not cheap though at £20 for a set of 4 from Wiggle.


ah thanks, i just got some no name £2 ones now tho Ultimate Hardware Cantilever Bike Brake Block Pads (1 Pair)
(these are the kind that fit to my brakes)
I'm guessing the cheap ones work ok, just won't last as long? I'm never going too fast.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've got Kool Stop ones on mine.



rutabowa said:


> ah thanks, i just got some no name £2 ones now tho Ultimate Hardware Cantilever Bike Brake Block Pads (1 Pair)
> (these are the kind that fit to my brakes)
> I'm guessing the cheap ones work ok, just won't last as long? I'm never going too fast.


If you have a road bike those are the wrong ones. Those are for cantilever brakes, and you probably need ones for caliper brakes


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I've got Kool Stop ones on mine.
> 
> 
> If you have a road bike those are the wrong ones. Those are for cantilever brakes, and you probably need ones for caliper brakes


I don't have a road bike, it's an old hybrid, they're the right fitting.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2017)

£5 less than normal at Halfords right now: Swiss Stop Flash Pro Brake Pads

Tested and approved in a very rainy 20km descent in the Alps a couple of months ago. And I weight 14.5st.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 17, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I don't have a road bike, it's an old hybrid, they're the right fitting.


Oh. As you were then.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Oh. As you were then.


I bet I still got the wrong ones somehow ha. they're not actually cantilever brakes on my bike but it is old style shimano so these fit (apparently)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 17, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> £5 less than normal at Halfords right now: Swiss Stop Flash Pro Brake Pads
> 
> Tested and approved in a very rainy 20km descent in the Alps a couple of months ago. And I weight 14.5st.


You want discs you do


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You want discs you do



Got a winter bike with hydraulic discs. It's no better than Ultegra calipers plus SwissStops, honestly.


----------



## youbeauty (Aug 18, 2017)

But you will still have useable rims at the end of the winter . . .


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2017)

youbeauty said:


> But you will still have useable rims at the end of the winter . . .



True dat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Got a winter bike with hydraulic discs. It's no better than Ultegra calipers plus SwissStops, honestly.


Even in the wet?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Even in the wet?



Yeah. Although never tested an emergency stop on either.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2017)

But I have tested them both in wet mountain conditions. Very pleasantly surprised by the difference better brake blocks made.


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

Looking at getting a bike for commuting. It's 12km, tried it out last weekend and seems pretty doable, almost easy even, which surprised me.

Tried a bike today, it rode really nicely, guy in the shop said XL was right and I looked in the right position when riding it but my balls were pretty much resting on the bar when dismounted and it was a bit awkward getting on and off. Feels like it might have been a bit too big, maybe this is all normal though?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Looking at getting a bike for commuting. It's 12km, tried it out last weekend and seems pretty doable, almost easy even, which surprised me.
> 
> Tried a bike today, it rode really nicely, guy in the shop said XL was right and I looked in the right position when riding it but my balls were pretty much resting on the bar when dismounted and it was a bit awkward getting on and off. Feels like it might have been a bit too big, maybe this is all normal though?


What sort of bike?

Advice I was given when buying was if in doubt get the smaller one. It's fairly easy to make a smaller bike fit (longer stem, seatpost etc) but impossible to make something that's too large smaller.


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What sort of bike?
> 
> Advice I was given when buying was if in doubt get the smaller one. It's fairly easy to make a smaller bike fit (longer stem, seatpost etc) but impossible to make something that's too large smaller.


Hybrid


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Hybrid


What make/model?


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What make/model?


Genesis Skyline 30


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Genesis Skyline 30


Looking st thensoecs for that it's a fairly compact looking frame so I'd expect you to have plenty standover room on the top tube. What's your inside leg measurement?


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Looking st thensoecs for that it's a fairly compact looking frame so I'd expect you to have plenty standover room on the top tube. What's your inside leg measurement?


There's the issue.

I'm a touch over 6'1" (186cm), arm-span 184cm, but 32" inside leg.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Looking at getting a bike for commuting. It's 12km, tried it out last weekend and seems pretty doable, almost easy even, which surprised me.
> 
> Tried a bike today, it rode really nicely, guy in the shop said XL was right and I looked in the right position when riding it but my balls were pretty much resting on the bar when dismounted and it was a bit awkward getting on and off. Feels like it might have been a bit too big, maybe this is all normal though?



Can you test ride a large size? It does sound like it's a bit too big for you, and as Bees says, it's easier to adjust a frame that is a little small, than one that is a little large.
Different manufacturers have slightly different frame geometry so may be worth trying some other brands.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> There's the issue.
> 
> I'm a touch over 6'1" (186cm), arm-span 184cm, but 32" inside leg.



I'm assuming that's a short inside leg measurement for 6'1"?
Height is a good rule of thumb, but inside leg is the actual measurement you want. at 6'1" the XL would almost certainly be right but with short legs maybe not, definitely try a smaller model, you shouldn't struggle to get on/off the bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, based on that the XL is too big.

Quoted standover height for the XL is 838mm.

I'd go with the large and potentially have to buy a longer stem and/or a seatpost with more setback.


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

Am going to try some different sizes and frames, it didn't feel quite right.


----------



## magneze (Aug 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, based on that the XL is too big.
> 
> Quoted standover height for the XL is 838mm.
> 
> I'd go with the large and potentially have to buy a longer stem and/or a seatpost with more setback.


Aha, so that's the measurement I need to hand. That's really helpful thank you both.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Aha, so that's the measurement I need to hand. That's really helpful thank you both.


As long as you've got a few cm between your crotch and the top tube you should be fine. What's more important is getting the saddle height right (inside leg minus 10cm is a basic start point, there's various other methods that google will throw up, bear in mind the height is measured from the centre of the cranks, not the floor) and then getting the saddle fore/aft position right (google "knee over pedal spindle"). Once the saddle is in position you can look at the reach and drop to the bars


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As long as you've got a few cm between your crotch and the top tube you should be fine. What's more important is getting the saddle height right (inside leg minus 10cm is a basic start point, there's various other methods that google will throw up, bear in mind the height is measured from the centre of the cranks, not the floor) and then getting the saddle fore/aft position right (google "knee over pedal spindle"). Once the saddle is in position you can look at the reach and drop to the bars



Although this is all true, getting the saddle height exactly right is only really important when you are looking to get to the limits of performance. As long as you are on tip-toes with both feet on the ground (and not leaning particularly either way) and you are not feeling like you are stretching for the ground that will be fine. If you are riding and finding the muscles on the top of your leg are hurting your saddle is way too low. Starting off with saddle at hip height for a rough placement is good to start, then get on and see what feels right, but remember that you should not be able to get your feet anywhere near flat on the ground.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2017)

112 miles @ 18.6mph on Sunday. With amazing rainbow socks on. Did the same ride a year ago and averaged 17.9mph so I'm getting faster, but slightly disappointed that it's not that much faster. Had much more impressive YoY gains in the mountains.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> 112 miles @ 18.6mph on Sunday.


That's pretty impressive. Was that solo or in a group?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's pretty impressive. Was that solo or in a group?



Group. Took a disproportionate turn on the front for the first 60 miles but was hanging on a bit by the end having contested the intermediate sprints. I won the first one. No better feeling than winning a sprint. The jockeying for position and that moment you know you've nailed it is  as fuck.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> 112 miles @ 18.6mph on Sunday. With amazing rainbow socks on. Did the same ride a year ago and averaged 17.9mph so I'm getting faster, but slightly disappointed that it's not that much faster. Had much more impressive YoY gains in the mountains.



That's bloody quick!  I did 128 miles on Sunday at a measly 11.5 miles per hour.  I seem to be getting slower and slower.... I need to do something about this!  I only went out on my bike twice in the last month - a 300 km and this 200 km.  I need to find time to do some shorter blasts at higher intensity but it's hard to fit it in around work and family commitments.  I used to commute by bike (around 100 miles per week) but since moving to Sussex I'm now on the train with just a short hop on the Brompton from Victoria to my office a few times per week plus working from home....  I'm gonna try and get some early morning, lunchtime or early evening fast spins in on working from home days....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Group. Took a disproportionate turn on the front for the first 60 miles but was hanging on a bit by the end having contested the intermediate sprints. I won the first one. No better feeling than winning a sprint. The jockeying for position and that moment you know you've nailed it is  as fuck.


I need to find myself a group to ride with. I'm averaging around 16 and a bit out on my own but have kinda hit a wall.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah, it's all much more fun in a group. Plus they'll know the best routes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2017)

braindancer said:


> That's bloody quick!  I did 128 miles on Sunday at a measly 11.5 miles per hour.  I seem to be getting slower and slower.... I need to do something about this!  I only went out on my bike twice in the last month - a 300 km and this 200 km.  I need to find time to do some shorter blasts at higher intensity but it's hard to fit it in around work and family commitments.  I used to commute by bike (around 100 miles per week) but since moving to Sussex I'm now on the train with just a short hop on the Brompton from Victoria to my office a few times per week plus working from home....  I'm gonna try and get some early morning, lunchtime or early evening fast spins in on working from home days....



Might be slower, but I could never do 300km!


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 22, 2017)

I think I just got stung by a hornet on a ride. 

I was wizzing along on a gentle downhill on the homeward section of a local loop, and I suddenly felt a sharp prick by my right ear. I stopped immediately, and when I took off my helmet there was what I think was a hornet sitting on the part of the strap that goes by my ear. I got it off and examined my ear the side of my face in my mirror but I couldn't see anything. I could feel it though. And I can still feel it now I'm home. Not big pain, a sort of dull one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, it's all much more fun in a group. Plus they'll know the best routes.


Routes I just look up on Strava, but yeah, think it's time to start some group riding, for the beer afterwards if nowt else


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Got a winter bike with hydraulic discs. It's no better than Ultegra calipers plus SwissStops, honestly.


I'm done with calipers for sure. My new road bike in January has discs, as it was a definite requirement after I saw their superiority on my mountain bike. They are wonderfully efficient. I don't understand how to decide whether to change the pads though - not like the ease of looking at a caliper pad! 
I went through the braking surface of a pair of wheels on my last road bike (not all the way, but enough to make them seriously unsafe and palpably concave to touch). Surely my wheels will last must longer now?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Routes I just look up on Strava, but yeah, think it's time to start some group riding, for the beer afterwards if nowt else



Afterwards!?


----------



## braindancer (Aug 22, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Might be slower, but I could never do 300km!



I bet you could!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 23, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> I'm done with calipers for sure. My new road bike in January has discs, as it was a definite requirement after I saw their superiority on my mountain bike. They are wonderfully efficient. I don't understand how to decide whether to change the pads though - not like the ease of looking at a caliper pad!
> I went through the braking surface of a pair of wheels on my last road bike (not all the way, but enough to make them seriously unsafe and palpably concave to touch). Surely my wheels will last must longer now?



A lot longer. That's why I got my winter disc bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone else get this weird uncomfortable numbness and vibrating feeling in their thumbs and index fingers after a long ride? It's mostly in my left hand, and I think must be to with riding on some poorly maintained rough tarmac.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone else get this weird uncomfortable numbness and vibrating feeling in their thumbs and index fingers after a long ride? It's mostly in my left hand, and I think must be to with riding on some poorly maintained rough tarmac.


I did when I started riding. Tweaked my position a bit and it went away.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone else get this weird uncomfortable numbness and vibrating feeling in their thumbs and index fingers after a long ride? It's mostly in my left hand, and I think must be to with riding on some poorly maintained rough tarmac.


Do you wear gloves? A bit of gel padding may stop it. Or you can buy bar tape that comes with a strip of gel that goes under the tape before you wrap it (Specialized make one called Bar Phat, there may be others).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Do you wear gloves? A bit of gel padding may stop it. Or you can buy bar tape that comes with a strip of gel that goes under the tape before you wrap it (Specialized make one called Bar Phat, there may be others).


Nope, though I do have some somewhere


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2017)

I should maybe mention Orang Utan that the first symptom I had of a severe vitamin D deficiency was my hands/fingers going numb while riding my bike. If you start getting it out of that context ask your GP for a blood test. It started with that then I found myself waking at night because my hands were numb/burning pins and needles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I should maybe mention Orang Utan that the first symptom I had of a severe vitamin D deficiency was my hands/fingers going numb while riding my bike. If you start getting it out of that context ask your GP for a blood test. It started with that then I found myself waking at night because my hands were numb/burning pins and needles.


I was diagnosed with an insufficiency last year actually!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I was diagnosed with an insufficiency last year actually!


That's probably it then! Get checked again, maybe you need stronger vitamin D pills.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm pleased with myself today. I managed to cycle up a local very steep hill, that previously I've always ended up giving up half way and walking (and even walking gets me out of breath it's so steep). I did stop this time, but I managed to get going again, and got to the top on the bike. Passed anther cyclist near the top, who I had been behind for a while, and as I passed he said to me that he can never make it to the top. I told him it was my first time! Next step is to do it without stopping at all.

There are 3 steep hills one after another on this route, and I've been using them to practise my standing climbing. Even though I'm been cycling for years I've always stayed glued to the saddle. I actually set some personal bests doing it (standing) up these climbs today.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 31, 2017)

Today I learned that bike shop mechanics in Western Australia make 45k - 50k POUNDS/year. No wonder bike shops are going out of business at the rate of about one a week.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2017)

Doing a leisurely 70 km cycle over a few days in a couple of weeks. I haven't cycled for several years and I'm a smoker. Is it a bit of a stretch? I think it's mainly on cycle paths with the occasional steep bit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Today I learned that bike shop mechanics in Western Australia make 45k - 50k POUNDS/year. No wonder bike shops are going out of business at the rate of about one a week.


So you're saying they shouldn't make a decent living with all that specialist knowledge. Nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> So you're saying they shouldn't make a decent living with all that specialist knowledge. Nice.


Or it could be that customers aren't prepared to pay that much for services...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or it could be that customers aren't prepared to pay that much for services...


capitalism sucks


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2017)

I got one of these at the weekend:

Was recommended the XL as usual but took a L and it's fine.
Cycled to work and back this week. Seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Doing a leisurely 70 km cycle over a few days in a couple of weeks. I haven't cycled for several years and I'm a smoker. Is it a bit of a stretch? I think it's mainly on cycle paths with the occasional steep bit...



I wouldn't have thought so, but what's a few days? 3? 4? Continuous riding each day or lots of stops? How many hours riding per day?

~20km (~12miles) per day is not a lot at all, 10km/h is a very slow pace (this is the speed limit for pokemon go game and I am on brakes whenever there is a slight downhill, hardly pedal on the flat, it's basically rolling speed on tarmac) so if you are only doing that over a couple of hours it'll be simple. 

If you are doing it over an hour, 20km/h is still a slowish pace, you will feel it but it shouldn't be a problem really unless you are generally pretty unfit. If you're doing that over a day, say 10km in the morning to get somewhere, do something, have lunch and another 10km afterwards it should be fine, if you are having lots of short rides with breaks for doing whatever should be even easier.

May be worth just going out for some short rides around you but it's not a silly distance at all. If you were looking to do it in one day it would be a a stretch but over 3/4 I don't think so.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I wouldn't have thought so, but what's a few days? 3? 4? Continuous riding each day or lots of stops? How many hours riding per day?
> 
> ~20km (~12miles) per day is not a lot at all, 10km/h is a very slow pace (this is the speed limit for pokemon go game and I am on brakes whenever there is a slight downhill, hardly pedal on the flat, it's basically rolling speed on tarmac) so if you are only doing that over a couple of hours it'll be simple.
> 
> ...



Cheers, it's over 3 or 4 days, so it should be ok. Have had a practice run (to the shops and back!) and I don't need to clamp on stabilisers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> capitalism sucks


Well, yeah.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm beginning to find those "Road Closed" signs the local  council puts up when there's work going a tiny bit annoying. They're very car-centric in that they don't give any details about the nature of the closure, and whether it's possible to get through if you're not in a car. Most of the time I find I can easily squeeze past whatever the obstruction is, but now and again the road is blocked completely, and there's no way of knowing that until you actually reach it! That's what happened just now: vague "Road Closed" sign, and it wasn't until I'd ridden a mile up the road that I found the road was blocked completely and I had to turn back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

The road is closed, hardly that complex to get your head around.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The road is closed, hardly that complex to get your head around.


I guess reading comprehension isn't your forte huh?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I guess reading comprehension isn't your forte huh?


The road is closed. Want to be treated like a road user? Follow the signs.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The road is closed. Want to be treated like a road user? Follow the signs.


Ah, I see. You're just wanting to be an arse.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Ah, I see. You're just wanting to be an arse.


Well, no. What on earth would you have them do?

"Road closed. Well for cars anyway. Bikes are OK, along with people on foot, those pushing up to a medium sized pram and children wearing heelies"

Just go another way.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 31, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Ah, I see. You're just wanting to be an arse.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, no. What on earth would you have them do?
> 
> "Road closed. Well for cars anyway. Bikes are OK, along with people on foot, those pushing up to a medium sized pram and children wearing heelies"
> 
> Just go another way.


They could have sign that says "Closed to vehicles" if it's only cars that can't get through, or just put up a notice with a description of what's going on, and what kind of access there is. It's not hard is it.

And why should I go another way when a) I might know the area, b) it might add miles onto my journey, c) put me onto a busy road I don't want to be on, or d) I can get through anyway?!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2017)

You're a cyclist. Toughen the fuck up and enjoy the extra mileage


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You're a cyclist. Toughen the fuck up and enjoy the extra mileage



Or just ignore the sign...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 31, 2017)

It's worse when they send you on a really tedious and lengthy diversion with shitty traffic, only for you to discover you could have walked your bike past the obstruction.

See also the number of streets in London that have been blocked at one end for traffic calming with a dead end sign at the start, often there's just bollards which bikes can get through, but they don't always put an 'except cyclists' plate under the sign.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Cheers, it's over 3 or 4 days, so it should be ok. Have had a practice run (to the shops and back!) and I don't need to clamp on stabilisers



Maybe just try to go out and ride around for an hour at a comfortable/slow pace and see how your legs feel, could be good just to exercise some muscles you don't usually use a little.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> The road is closed, hardly that complex to get your head around.



I mean, I've ridden past "road closed" signs and it's been fine cycling, but these are always within Birmingham and you can usually see what's going on. If I was on a road without pavements I would assume you can't get past. I'm trying to remember what the signage is for pedestrians at the moment by paradise circus (on the approach from the A38M, you can drive down there but the pavements are blocked at the end), I'm sure it must say pavement closed or something like that, without some kind of signage I'd assume that I could at least walk my bike past, but now I realise I don't actually know if they'd have separate signage for pedestrians if the whole road was actually closed.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 31, 2017)

BigTom said:


> If I was on a road without pavements I would assume you can't get past.


Well, I've encounterd quite a few instances like that recently (most of my cycling is in the countryside), and  I've only not been able to get past twice: the incident today, and one other time a few weeks ago where the road had recently been resurfaced from the point where the sign was. Every other time the obstruction has turned out to be something like roadworks blocking one side of a narrow road. Obviously a car can't get past that, but I can on a bike. Sometimes there isn't anything there at all!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, no. What on earth would you have them do?
> 
> "Road closed. Well for cars anyway. Bikes are OK, along with people on foot, those pushing up to a medium sized pram and children wearing heelies"
> 
> Just go another way.


We're going to need a bigger sign


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 1, 2017)

Cycling magazine apologises over 'token woman' picture caption


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2017)

I know some "serious" cyclists don't seem to get on with Evans shops, but I can't fault their customer service.

I ordered some new bib shorts and due to a cockup on their part they took money for something that was no longer in stock. By way of an apology they upgraded the order by 20 quid, which due to sales prices means I now have a £125 pair of Alé bibs coming my way for £45


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2017)

I've also just bought this rather discrete and tasteful jersey


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2017)

So, the Velo Birmingham event that got me into this malarkey is fast approaching. I've done the usual thing and setup a just giving page to try and raise a few quid for the pain. I know there's loads of these things chucked around, but if anyone can spare a quid or two drop me a PM and I'll send you the link


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 7, 2017)

The fucking weather. Again.

Must be the third time in a month I've got kitted up, necked some lucozade, taken the bike downstairs in the lift and as soon as I've stepped outside it's started raining (despite not being forecast). At least tonight I turned straight back rather than spend half an hour hiding in a bus shelter at 6am while a monsoon happened.

 That and some cunt barely out of nappies has just taken 20 seconds off a KOM I was slowly creeping up on (and would have taken last week if it wasn't for an illegally parked people carrier causing a traffic jam at the bottom of Highgate Hill). Shitsticks.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2017)

how do I find out what chain I need for my bike?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> how do I find out what chain I need for my bike?


How many sprockets are there on the rear cassette? And what make is it?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How many sprockets are there on the rear cassette? And what make is it?


7, and it is shimano


----------



## weepiper (Sep 12, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> 7, and it is shimano


Any chain marked as 7/8 speed will be fine. Has it snapped? The other bits of the drivetrain might be worn too, if so a new chain will just slip. Have your LBS take a look.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Any chain marked as 7/8 speed will be fine. Has it snapped? The other bits of the drivetrain might be worn too, if so a new chain will just slip. Have your LBS take a look.


it hasn't snapped, just slipping a bit... the gear cogs don't look too worn but i guess the whole lot might need replacing. is it worth trying just a new chain before taking it into a shop?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 12, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> it hasn't snapped, just slipping a bit... the gear cogs don't look too worn but i guess the whole lot might need replacing. is it worth trying just a new chain before taking it into a shop?


It's unlikely to be just the chain if it's already slipping. It might also be something else entirely causing the slipping (bent gear hanger, bent tooth on a chainring, a stiff link in the chain, broken jockey wheel in the rear derailleur... ). Probs best let a shop at least diagnose it.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2017)

yeh it is always something more complicated. ok i'll do that


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2017)

gears seem to be working fine today. it got me thinking about gears tho, I pretty much only use 1 or maybe 2 of them, and at some point the cassettes will need replacing which is about £100 minimum isn't it? So was wondering if I could just change it to being a single speed, or at least much fewer gears, instead. It's a hybrid bike. Or, would it be cheaper and better to just buy a 2nd hand single speed bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> gears seem to be working fine today. it got me thinking about gears tho, I pretty much only use 1 or maybe 2 of them, and at some point the cassettes will need replacing which is about £100 minimum isn't it? So was wondering if I could just change it to being a single speed, or at least much fewer gears, instead. It's a hybrid bike. Or, would it be cheaper and better to just buy a 2nd hand single speed bike.


An 11 speed 105 cassette is only £30, so yours really shouldn't cost you that much.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 13, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> gears seem to be working fine today. it got me thinking about gears tho, I pretty much only use 1 or maybe 2 of them, and at some point the cassettes will need replacing which is about £100 minimum isn't it? So was wondering if I could just change it to being a single speed, or at least much fewer gears, instead. It's a hybrid bike. Or, would it be cheaper and better to just buy a 2nd hand single speed bike.


Why are you only using 1 or 1 gears?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Why are you only using 1 or 1 gears?


I only use about 3 of mine, using just one most of the time - don't need to use so many unless you go up a lot of hills of varying gradients. I tend to keep my gears on the big cog at the front and rarely have occasion to go down to the smallest unless there's a steep hill.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Why are you only using 1 or 1 gears?


tbh if I was in London I can't imagine I'd use that many gears. Most of it is pretty flat.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2017)

yes there aren't many hills. It is only a half hour commute, lots of stopping and starting.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2017)

I like the idea of minimising maintenance/stuff that can go wrong, and weight.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I like the idea of minimising maintenance/stuff that can go wrong, and weight.



If you only need 3 gears, have a look at hub gears, little/no maintenance but they are heavier and more expensive than normal external gears.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2017)

cost is going to be quite a big issue...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> cost is going to be quite a big issue...



may be worth asking the shop anyway, quick google says Shimano 3 speed hub gear is £85 to buy, no idea how that compares to a new sprocket/chainset or what the costs would work out like in the long run with less maintenance costs (or if hub gears need replacing less often so work out cheaper for that reason).
Or just something to think about if/when you are looking to replace the bike entirely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2017)

Talking of chains, I've just fitted a new one to my bike. Quite pleased with myself, was far easier than I expected


----------



## braindancer (Sep 13, 2017)

If I do a 200km ride this weekend I'll have done one in each month for the last 12 months which will entitle me to a shiny badge from Audax UK for being a Randonneur Round the Year.   Oooooh.

This is the last weekend I'll be able to do it - but alas I find myself with absolutely zero enthusiasm for the prospect. 

I'm sure I'll manage to drag my ass round - it would be a shame to get so close and drop out at the final hurdle.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2017)

So I've applied for the Cycle to Work scheme and will soon be taking ownership of a Boardman Mx Sport. 

Most of my commute will be on a cycle path through parkland at night but some of it will still be on the roads. 

Grateful for tips on;
A. Staying alive
B. Slagging off other road users (what are the standard insults I need to learn?)


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2017)

Gromit said:


> So I've applied for the Cycle to Work scheme and will soon be taking ownership of a Boardman Mx Sport.
> 
> Most of my commute will be on a cycle path through parkland at night but some of it will still be on the roads.
> 
> ...



A: google your local council + adult cycle training and get some on road cycle training, chances are there will be free/funded training, iirc you are in London?
If not then learn about road positioning (secondary and primary positioning) and use them to try to control the traffic flow around you, let me know if you can't get training as I can help on here but really you are best off with an actual person on actual roads. 

Depending on the roads and the park I might be more concerned about riding through the park at night and getting mugged than riding on the roads and getting hit by a driver. If you don't already know how to sort out a puncture and clean/oil your chain, learn to and keep your chain nice and clean. Get a service every 6 or 12 months depending on how far your commute is and how dependent you are on your bike (ie: what other options do you have if your bike breaks down one day).

B: the universal hand signals of friendship apply equally on a bike as any other form of transport.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2017)

BigTom said:


> you are in London?
> If not then learn about road positioning (secondary and primary positioning) and use them to try to control the traffic flow around you, let me know if you can't get training as I can help on here but really you are best off with an actual person on actual roads.


why 'if not'? road positioning applies in London too!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2017)

Gromit said:


> So I've applied for the Cycle to Work scheme and will soon be taking ownership of a Boardman Mx Sport.
> 
> Most of my commute will be on a cycle path through parkland at night but some of it will still be on the roads.
> 
> ...



Can't go wrong with a good 'Cunt badger' or 'Fuck muppet'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2017)

Audis. Why is it _always_ FUCKING AUDIS


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> why 'if not'? road positioning applies in London too!



Bad writing! If he can't get lessons, learn about road positioning


----------



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2017)

BigTom said:


> A: google your local council + adult cycle training and get some on road cycle training, chances are there will be free/funded training, iirc you are in London?
> If not then learn about road positioning (secondary and primary positioning) and use them to try to control the traffic flow around you, let me know if you can't get training as I can help on here but really you are best off with an actual person on actual roads.
> 
> Depending on the roads and the park I might be more concerned about riding through the park at night and getting mugged than riding on the roads and getting hit by a driver. If you don't already know how to sort out a puncture and clean/oil your chain, learn to and keep your chain nice and clean. Get a service every 6 or 12 months depending on how far your commute is and how dependent you are on your bike (ie: what other options do you have if your bike breaks down one day).
> ...


I hadn't even thought about training but seemingly my council does offer Bikeability courses. 
Level 2 is a bit back to school for me but perhaps a refresher wouldn't hurt. 
Level 3 has the advanced road positioning of which you speak.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I hadn't even thought about training but seemingly my council does offer Bikeability courses.
> Level 2 is a bit back to school for me but perhaps a refresher wouldn't hurt.
> Level 3 has the advanced road positioning of which you speak.



If you're old enough to have done cycling proficiency rather than bikeability at school then do level 2 as it gives you the basics to build on, and what you were taught is probably wrong.
If they offer 1:1 lessons that is best as the instructor can skip through level 2 of you don't need it.
Road positioning is taught on level 2 as well as level 3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2017)

That sense of satisfaction you get when you finally wrestle a brand new and thus incredibly tight GP4000 tyre onto the wheel 

That growing sense of rage when you realise you've put it on the wrong way round and have to do it all again


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 16, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That sense of satisfaction you get when you finally wrestle a brand new and thus incredibly tight GP4000 tyre onto the wheel
> 
> That growing sense of rage when you realise you've put it on the wrong way round and have to do it all again


It doesn't really make any difference though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> It doesn't really make any difference though.


It would drive me nuts though. I'd keep looking at the tread pattern knowing it was WRONG


----------



## braindancer (Sep 18, 2017)

braindancer said:


> If I do a 200km ride this weekend I'll have done one in each month for the last 12 months which will entitle me to a shiny badge from Audax UK for being a Randonneur Round the Year.   Oooooh.
> 
> This is the last weekend I'll be able to do it - but alas I find myself with absolutely zero enthusiasm for the prospect.
> 
> I'm sure I'll manage to drag my ass round - it would be a shame to get so close and drop out at the final hurdle.



Job done - and a very nice ride it was too 

(Hairy moment when my little combination lock had jammed when I came out of a caff at around 150K.  I spent ages fiddling about with it but with no luck and started to worry that I was going to run out of time and have to find another day to do another ride in September.  Luckily I managed to find a chap with a long extension lead and a circular saw who kindly came and chopped through it for me - phew!)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2017)

Might have accidentally joined a cycling club today


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2017)

i started following people on Strava today as it felt rude not to after getting 'kudos' from other people for rather mild and unambitous rides and runs


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 18, 2017)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2017)

Forgot to say yesterday - had the "spray you with the screen washer while I overtake" trick done to me yesterday 

Have a guess what make the car was


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2017)

My bulk + commuting + velocity is eating through me OE supplied ( probabaly shite) brake rubber - are there better ones around ?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2017)

As you probably know I have been in receipt of a cadence sensor. Just tried it out  on a ride, and I don't think it is giving accurate readings. It kept saying I was pedalling just over 100 rpm most of the  time - I don't think that can be right.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 21, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> As you probably know I have been in receipt of a cadence sensor. Just tried it out  on a ride, and I don't think it is giving accurate readings. It kept saying I was pedalling just over 100 rpm most of the  time - I don't think that can be right.


Why not?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why not?


Doesn't that seem a bit high to you? It does to me. TBH I've no idea what the actual usual RPM I pedal at is - that's why I wanted a cadence sensor.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just checked on Garmin Connect and it says I was doing ~100 rpm up what is a fairly short steep bit of road. I don't think that can be right.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 21, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Doesn't that seem a bit high to you? It does to me. TBH I've no idea what the actual usual RPM I pedal at is - that's why I wanted a cadence sensor.


Does it matter if it's high? Just pedal at whatever feels right to you. On the club runs I've done recently I've noticed my cadence is high compared to some but I'm not particularly bothered. It feels right, I can keep up and do my turns on the front fine, so why worry?


----------



## maomao (Sep 21, 2017)

Say 'one elephant' while pedalling and if your feet go round just over one and a half times that's 100rpm.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Does it matter if it's high? Just pedal at whatever feels right to you. On the club runs I've done recently I've noticed my cadence is high compared to some but I'm not particularly bothered. It feels right, I can keep up and do my turns on the front fine, so why worry?


What matters is that I'm getting a correct reading, otherwise the sensor is pointless.

Anyway, I just did a little experiment: put the bike on the work stand, turning the cranks with my hand, and trying to time it using the clock for one revolution every second. The display showed ~60 rpm, so I guess it's working correctly after all.

I didn't think  I had a cadence that high tbh.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2017)

I went for a bike ride today.




I'm buzzing. This time last year I didn't own a bike. Today I did this. Proper chuffed 

Can't praise Velo Birmingham highly enough. The organisation was superb, but best of all were the locals lining every mile of the route. Cheering us all on* and providing impromptu drinks stops so you could avoid the queues at the official ones. Just brilliant.

I'm now busy getting utterly hammered 




* top marks to the guys banging out techno on a makeshift soundsystem at one point


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 26, 2017)

Got my new Cyclescheme bike today. It's a beauty.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2017)

'New' wheels are on, the poundshop luggage scales claim a total weight of 7.1kg now, down from 7.3kg. Itching to go play on the North London Alps.

There's the London urban hill climb competition on at Swains Lane this weekend (30th). I did want to have a go (fancying my chances in the veterans category) but the Mrs is away with work so I'm looking after the little guy all weekend. I'll probably go along with him to watch anyway, there should be some decent grimacing to behold.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 28, 2017)

That's us, that is 

Britain’s Best Bike Shop 2017: Winner and results revealed - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2017)

Pet hate in London - stopping at lights in a decent road position (e.g. 1m out or so) and having some other cyclist park on the inside of you, or worse carve through as the lights are changing (or sometimes when they're red). Occasionally motorbikes do this too. Not a problem when I was in Leeds as you'd rarely encounter other cyclists.


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Pet hate in London - stopping at lights in a decent road position (e.g. 1m out or so) and having some other cyclist park on the inside of you, or worse carve through as the lights are changing (or sometimes when they're red). Occasionally motorbikes do this too. Not a problem when I was in Leeds as you'd rarely encounter other cyclists.



Agreed. Also, cyclists who position themselves ahead of the stop line and then fail to notice the lights have changed and hold everyone else up.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 2, 2017)

weepiper said:


> That's us, that is
> 
> Britain’s Best Bike Shop 2017: Winner and results revealed - Cycling Weekly



Might have to come for a visit. I've got my membership of the cycle hire scheme and it's a completely separated route from my flat to work. I just need something to keep me dry and un-sweaty. My Dad suggested a cycle cape. Anyone experience of them?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 3, 2017)

19sixtysix said:


> Might have to come for a visit. I've got my membership of the cycle hire scheme and it's a completely separated route from my flat to work. I just need something to keep me dry and un-sweaty. My Dad suggested a cycle cape. Anyone experience of them?



a_chap will sing the virtues of cycle capes. They are less sweaty but also catch the wind somewhat afaik, I've never used one.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 3, 2017)

Not sure what tune the cycle cape song is, but basically what BigTom said.

If you ride at any speed you'll need something to keep the rain off your legs too.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 3, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Not what tune the cycle cape song is, but basically what BigTom said.
> 
> If you ride at any speed you'll need something to keep the rain off your legs too.



I rode to work this morning. Straight into the wind blowing up the river clyde. I certainly wasn't fast on the hire bike and was passed by loads of lycra.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2017)

Winter tyres, any recommendations other than Conti 4 Seasons?

Currently using GP4000 II's, and I'm guessing with the onset of winter I'm on borrowed time before I'm at the side of the road several times per ride


----------



## weepiper (Oct 4, 2017)

19sixtysix said:


> Might have to come for a visit. I've got my membership of the cycle hire scheme and it's a completely separated route from my flat to work. I just need something to keep me dry and un-sweaty. My Dad suggested a cycle cape. Anyone experience of them?


I've not used one myself but the flapping in the wind aspect would do my nut. Shop favourite commuting jacket is the Endura Flipjak - it's quite toasty, you only need to wear a single base layer underneath unless it's really freezing, but it doesn't get too sweaty.

Urban FlipJak Reversible Jacket | Endura

I reckon at least half of the Co-op staff own one of these which is a pretty good indication of their usefulness


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I've not used one myself but the flapping in the wind aspect would do my nut.



What "flapping in the wind"?

Let me tell you, young lady, Carradice rain capes are so _sturdy_ it would take a hurricane to make them flap.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2017)

I have one of these:

Wiggle | dhb ASV Race eVent Waterproof Jacket | Cycling Waterproof Jackets

Which is great - wind and waterproof, but small enough to pack down into a jersey pocket. Quite a tight "race" style fit though.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> Wiggle | dhb ASV Race eVent Waterproof Jacket | Cycling Waterproof Jackets
> 
> Which is great - wind and waterproof, but small enough to pack down into a jersey pocket. Quite a tight "race" style fit though.


Impressed that they do XXL. 
Struggling to find XXL stuff. Apparently there are no large cyclists.

Not impressed that it's over £65 and a low visibility colour.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I've not used one myself but the flapping in the wind aspect would do my nut. Shop favourite commuting jacket is the Endura Flipjak - it's quite toasty, you only need to wear a single base layer underneath unless it's really freezing, but it doesn't get too sweaty.
> 
> Urban FlipJak Reversible Jacket | Endura
> 
> I reckon at least half of the Co-op staff own one of these which is a pretty good indication of their usefulness


Over 100 notes!!! Strewth!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Impressed that they do XXL.
> Struggling to find XXL stuff. Apparently there are no large cyclists.
> 
> Not impressed that it's over £65 and a low visibility colour.


The picture doesn't really show the colour very well. It's quite a shiny material and stands out OK.

As for the price, depends how much you value being dry but not baking inside something akin to a bin liner. Cheap waterproofs are almost always awful in that regard. Plus it's insanely light and packs tiny - I have it in my back pocket for every ride.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Apparently there are no large cyclists.


Fat Lad at the Back Cycle Wear


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The picture doesn't really show the colour very well. It's quite a shiny material and stands out OK.
> 
> As for the price, depends how much you value being dry but not baking inside something akin to a bin liner. Cheap waterproofs are almost always awful in that regard. Plus it's insanely light and packs tiny - I have it in my back pocket for every ride.


I've gone for this:







Waterproof
50MM Send on Retro Tape
2 Bands and Braces
2 Jetted Hip Pockets
Large Inside Pockets
Mobile Phone Pocket
2 Way Zip
Storm Flap & Studs
Fleece Collar
Concealed Unlined Hood
Elasticated Cuffs and
Waistband to Seal Out the Cold
Army Style Pocket on One Arm

All for £19. It's not cycle gear. Just occupational safety gear.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fat Lad at the Back Cycle Wear


I saw the Dragon's den. Forgot about them. But highlights the point it has to have a niche store.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The picture doesn't really show the colour very well. It's quite a shiny material and stands out OK.
> 
> As for the price, depends how much you value being dry but not baking inside something akin to a bin liner. Cheap waterproofs are almost always awful in that regard. Plus it's insanely light and packs tiny - I have it in my back pocket for every ride.


Don't get me wrong. The benefits you quote sound exactly what I love to have in a jacket. Aside from a brighter colour as I'll be cycling at night. 

The price tag, just because they've put it as for cycling use, is upsetting.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've got this one. I'm not sure it's still available.

Hoy Vulpine Men's Portixol Waterproof Jacket


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2017)

I've ordered some wind proof cycling googles off eBay. 

They've been despatched. 

Estimated date of arrival... December. 

Oops. I didn't see they were from china. Explains the cheap price.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Winter tyres, any recommendations other than Conti 4 Seasons?
> 
> Currently using GP4000 II's, and I'm guessing with the onset of winter I'm on borrowed time before I'm at the side of the road several times per ride



Hutchinson Overide Tubeless are good as you can max out the traction by running low pressures.

Vredestein Fortezza Xtreme Weather clinchers are great if you're not tubeless (which you should be).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Hutchinson Overide Tubeless are good as you can max out the traction by running low pressures.
> 
> Vredestein Fortezza Xtreme Weather clinchers are great if you're not tubeless (which you should be).


Rims aren't tubeless compatible. It's something I might look at next spring.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 5, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've ordered some wind proof cycling googles off eBay.
> 
> They've been despatched.
> 
> ...


What are "wind proof cycling googles"? Why not just a pair of regular cycling glasses? I use the Madison D Arcs. They come with three kinds of lenses, depending on conditions. You really don't want to be trusting the safety of your eyes to some tat from China.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> You really don't want to be trusting the safety of your eyes to some tat from China.


Measuring your cadence however...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2017)

On the worst of commuting days (or if the BBC weather lied and I'd gone to the office unprepared) I always had a hugely oversized goretex rail spec orange jacket in the office I could call on, and matching trousers if needed. About as aerodynamic as a bungalow, but would get me home dry.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 5, 2017)

This week (month... ) I will mostly be replacing endless Brompton bottom brackets. At least they don't take up too much space.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> What are "wind proof cycling googles"? Why not just a pair of regular cycling glasses? I use the Madison D Arcs. They come with three kinds of lenses, depending on conditions. You really don't want to be trusting the safety of your eyes to some tat from China.


I already wear glasses to see. So goggles to go over the top of them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've ordered some wind proof cycling googles off eBay.
> 
> They've been despatched.
> 
> ...



Amazon is an absolute pain in the arse for this, Ebay is usually a bit clearer.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2017)

'Close pass' scheme rejected by police as drivers would have to move into opposite lane to overtake cyclists - Cycling Weekly

"Cambridgeshire Police have rejected a scheme designed to protect cyclists from close passes from vehicles as it could force motorists to move into the opposite lane to overtake and mean they needed to slow down when unable to overtake"

THAT'S LITERALLY THE ENTIRE POINT OF SUCH SCHEMES YOU CLUELESS FUCKING CUNTS

Seriously, this is astonishing. A police force publicly stating that motorists convenience is more important than cyclists safety.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 11, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 'Close pass' scheme rejected by police as drivers would have to move into opposite lane to overtake cyclists - Cycling Weekly
> 
> "Cambridgeshire Police have rejected a scheme designed to protect cyclists from close passes from vehicles as it could force motorists to move into the opposite lane to overtake and mean they needed to slow down when unable to overtake"
> 
> ...


It's not about inconvenience to motorists. 

It's that they don't trust motorists to carry this out without causing more Road Traffic Accidents. Cause let's face it there are lots of impatient twats out there on the roads already doing stupid things without adding a driver (scuse the pun) to motivate more.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 11, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 'Close pass' scheme rejected by police as drivers would have to move into opposite lane to overtake cyclists - Cycling Weekly
> 
> "Cambridgeshire Police have rejected a scheme designed to protect cyclists from close passes from vehicles as it could force motorists to move into the opposite lane to overtake and mean they needed to slow down when unable to overtake"
> 
> ...



It's not even just that, it's that rule 163 of the highway code clearly shows a driver using the oncoming traffic lane to overtake a cyclist. They are actually saying that motorists should disregard the highway code and overtake unsafely if there is not the space to overtake safely.
I almost expect them to backtrack on this now, given the total ineptness of the statement as to why they aren't doing it. The PCC's response is laughable as well and doesn't actually say anything about why they aren't doing it, just mentions two other things they are doing (that have no basis of evidence for efficacy, the close pass scheme looks to be having a big effect on cyclist KSIs - although a woman was killed the day before yesterday at the pershore rd/priory road junction  ... and the segregated cycle lane on the (parrallel) Bristol Road should have been built by now


----------



## a_chap (Oct 11, 2017)

Unfortunately Rule 163 uses the word "should", e.g: "You _should_ not get too close to the vehicle you intend to overtake" instead of "You _must_ not get too close to the vehicle you intend to overtake". 

(For the pedants here I used "e.g." rather than "i.e." because Rule 163 has many parts, I simply gave an example of one part. You can tell that worried me, can't you )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it actually possible to wash out bike grease from the inside shins on one's keks?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it actually possible to wash out bike grease from the inside shins on one's keks?


yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yes


Get out of this thread. A non-cyclist with a prejudice against cyclists who is just here to be a nuisance


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Get out of this thread. A non-cyclist with a prejudice against cyclists who is just here to be a nuisance


you may need to wash the item several times and might consider these methods: 13 Ways To Get Bike Grease Out Of Clothes

when editor determines that you deserve mod status, at that point i might, possibly, consider giving some weight to your demands.

as for a prejudice against cyclists: yes, i am prejudiced against cyclists who ride on the pavement, go through red lights or are arses by the canal. despite your claims this does not extend to a prejudice against all cyclists.



e2a: on second thoughts perhaps it does


----------



## weepiper (Oct 13, 2017)

Ooh. Look what I've got. Only one in Scotland I believe and the next nearest one is in York.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2017)

Just did my first ever 18% hill.

It hurt


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Just finished a Strava challenge which gave me a £50 voucher off any order over £100 at Le Col.

I'm not going to use it so if anyone wants it or knows anyone that could use it then let me know.

It has to be used by the 26th of this month.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 15, 2017)

I now own both mudguards for my bike and a decent waterproof jacket.

Which means I'm running out of excuses not to ride when it's wet outside


----------



## kebabking (Oct 15, 2017)

a series of perhaps silly - idiotic - questions for the two-wheeled folk...

i) does it matter that my front and rear tyres (MTB) are different widths? front is 1.95, rear is 2.0 on 26' wheels. they fit, the wheels go round, the brakes work, does this actually effect me in a way that, being an idiot, i haven't noticed?

ii) what are the advantages of going tubeless? i seem not to suffer from punctures, i'm not about to replace my wheels. should i bother?

iii) possibly related to (ii), the vast, overwhelming majority of my cycling is on forestry tracks - a hard, but sometimes loose surface thats often very wet and sometimes has snow on it - can anyone particularly reccommend some tyres for that kind of thing or should i just continue with my current tryes (Hutchinson Cobra and Michelin Country Trail)?

its not a fancy bike - an old Jamis Durango i bought in Canada about 15 years ago. its got bomber forks and disk brakes in the front, hardtail and caliper brakes on the back...

cheers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2017)

Blimey, that wind today makes things... interesting.

Just had to pedal going _down_ a 5% hill


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 16, 2017)

kebabking said:


> a series of perhaps silly - idiotic - questions for the two-wheeled folk...
> 
> i) does it matter that my front and rear tyres (MTB) are different widths? front is 1.95, rear is 2.0 on 26' wheels. they fit, the wheels go round, the brakes work, does this actually effect me in a way that, being an idiot, i haven't noticed?
> 
> ...


Well roadies have been known to run different width tyres, because they want the advantages of a fatter tyre, but are limited by frame clearance, or simply for aerodynamics.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

Actually, I've just twigged - the fatter rear tyre works fine in the 'going around' phase, but it's a bloody pain getting the wheel off through the brakes.

Will replace with a 1.95...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Actually, I've just twigged - the fatter rear tyre works fine in the 'going around' phase, but it's a bloody pain getting the wheel off through the brakes.
> 
> Will replace with a 1.95...


Can't you release the brake to get it out?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can't you release the brake to get it out?



That is when it's released.. its quite possible that I'm fucking this up with my fuck-wittery.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2017)

kebabking said:


> That is when it's released.. its quite possible that I'm fucking this up with my fuck-wittery.


What sort of brake is it?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What sort of brake is it?



 

No idea how to describe it, so a picture will be best!

Even when the brake is in this position the tyre is significantly wider than the gap between the brake blocks. The tyre, a 2.0, feels much larger, both wider and deeper than the 1.95 on the front wheel.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2017)

That's called a V brake (for future reference)


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2017)

Bit disappointed by that wind, unexceptional and not really going the right way for my midnight attempt at one of the North London alps. More westerly than advertised, I’d have been better off having a go at Dartmouth Park climb or using it to slingshot into Swains Lane. Poor planning.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm in London for work, my god, the standard of some of the cycling here is utterly horrendous. I'm starting to see where a lot of the anger comes from on that other thread


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 18, 2017)

Cyclists, pedestrians, motorists, between the lot of em your best staying off roads in London.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 18, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm in London for work, my god, the standard of some of the cycling here is utterly horrendous. I'm starting to see where a lot of the anger comes from on that other thread



It was a bit of an eye-opener when I moved down - people do routinely jump lights, quite a significant minority, especially on pedestrian lights, whereas in Leeds it was rare to see people on bikes jump lights (although much much less people riding anyway), you'd more often see cars running lights (on the big roundabout on my old commute you'd get three or four coming through on red at the end of a phase every single time). South of the river seems worse, and dangerous as sometimes other cyclists don't expect you to stop, and nearly clatter into the back of you. I think that's where some of the disconnect comes from on that thread, different experiences in different cities, us northerners defending behaviour we've not witnessed.


----------



## Winot (Oct 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm in London for work, my god, the standard of some of the cycling here is utterly horrendous. I'm starting to see where a lot of the anger comes from on that other thread



Pretty much everyone in London is pushing at the limits all the time - so plenty of cyclists take the piss, pedestrians routinely take chances, car drivers accelerate for amber and jump reds. It's a great energetic city and I love it but there are big downsides.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> Pretty much everyone in London is pushing at the limits all the time - so plenty of cyclists take the piss, pedestrians routinely take chances, car drivers accelerate for amber and jump reds. It's a great energetic city and I love it but there are big downsides.


It's just awful. Why the fuck are you all in such a rush?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, and in the 8 minute walk from hotel to venue this morning I counted 9 illegal fixies with no front brake. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots?


----------



## Winot (Oct 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's just awful. Why the fuck are you all in such a rush?



God knows. It took having kids to slow me down - I realised that waiting for the green man wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello thread. 

So, werv (almost 9) cycles to school and back by himself. Half term starts tomorrow and the clocks will go back, it's already pretty dark tbh and I'm thinking that he needs to be more visible.

He's got lights for his bike, we own tabards etc, I'm just thinking that he's going to have to remember to put it on and find somewhere to put it during the day. 

When I was a kid we had snap on reflective strips... Has technology moved on?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2017)

Helmet light maybe?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 19, 2017)

wiskey said:


> When I was a kid we had snap on reflective strips... Has technology moved on?


Liberty has these plus new (very) bright lights.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Helmet light maybe?


Like a head torch? I was wondering about super reflective stickers for his helmet


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Liberty has these plus new (very) bright lights.


Does she leave them on her coat? Or take them off when she gets to school?

I can see anything he has to take off lasting ten minutes before he loses it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Like a head torch? I was wondering about super reflective stickers for his helmet


Kinda. You can get ones that attach to the top of the helmet with one white light pointing forward and a red one going backwards.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 19, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Does she leave them on her coat? Or take them off when she gets to school?
> 
> I can see anything he has to take off lasting ten minutes before he loses it.


She takes them off - they make a satisfying slapping noise when she puts them back on that she really likes, so she's very careful to put them in her bag.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 19, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Like a head torch? I was wondering about super reflective stickers for his helmet



Look on fleabay for SOLAS reflective tape. It's astonishingly effective and shows up as a very bright white or red light.

SOLAS are the standards governed by the international maritime organisation regarding the saving of life at sea equipment. It's designed to make a lifejacket visible from an aircraft over the Atlantic at 3am in shit weather. It's bright as fuck...

Put a couple of red strips on the rear forks, with white on the front forks and mid frame. Put a few dots on the helmet and on the backpack as well.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 19, 2017)

You can also get some simple reflective tubes for spokes, I think Aldi usually sell them, they are surprisingly effective for increasing side visibility.

You can probably pickup some reflective slapwraps for free if you can find any kind of bike related promotional event (do a search for Dr Bike or #drbike in your area is probably your best bet, or police doing cycle security marking). They are often used as promotional giveaways.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Look on fleabay for SOLAS reflective tape.



I actually own a few metres, I did his scooter and a few other things a while ago. That's what I was going to make the stickers out of.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

BigTom said:


> You can also get some simple reflective tubes for spokes,


Not come across them, cheers


BigTom said:


> You can probably pickup some reflective slapwraps for free if you can find any kind of bike related promotional event


good idea!


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2017)

Interesting ride home tonight. Got knocked off by a car. Bruised and a couple of scrapes but otherwise ok. Could have been worse. My leg really hurts, some grazes. 

Riding along, junction coming up to the left, I slow down as there are cars approaching but the car at the front stops at the junction.

I'm actually in front of the car and the driver goes - she can't have seen me at all despite hi viz jacket blinding flashing light with side visibility too.

She was very apologetic and upset, the guy behind saw me fine and couldn't believe what had happened. I have her number for I dunno costs or something (what do you even do in this situation?), phone screen is cracked, bike seems ok, leg is really sore.

Driver gave me a lift home in the end which was nice. I'd have preferred not to have been knocked off in the first place though.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Interesting ride home tonight. Got knocked off by a car. Bruised and a couple of scrapes but otherwise ok. Could have been worse. My leg really hurts, some grazes.
> 
> Riding along, junction coming up to the left, I slow down as there are cars approaching but the car at the front stops at the junction.
> 
> ...



 Hope you heal quickly.

In terms of what you do, you need to take your bike to a shop and have it serviced to check there's no damage, especially to the frame. Call her before getting any major work done. She should be paying for anything that needs fixing, including your phone. Up to her if she wants to go through insurance or not. If it's just £30 for the service plus whatever for the phone screen it'll probably be less than her excess, but if she's cracked the frame it'll be hundreds and she might prefer to claim.
If for some reason you need a solicitor, Levene's have a cycle injury/accident specialist based on Birmingham that has been recommended before (I've never had the need so no personal experience with them)


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Hope you heal quickly.
> 
> In terms of what you do, you need to take your bike to a shop and have it serviced to check there's no damage, especially to the frame. Call her before getting any major work done. She should be paying for anything that needs fixing, including your phone. Up to her if she wants to go through insurance or not. If it's just £30 for the service plus whatever for the phone screen it'll probably be less than her excess, but if she's cracked the frame it'll be hundreds and she might prefer to claim.
> If for some reason you need a solicitor, Levene's have a cycle injury/accident specialist based on Birmingham that has been recommended before (I've never had the need so no personal experience with them)


Thank you for the advice. Bike seems ok, but it's being checked over at the local shop.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2017)

So many Bromptons.

Animated Sticker for iOS & Android | GIPHY


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 22, 2017)

weepiper said:


> So many Bromptons.
> 
> Animated Sticker for iOS & Android | GIPHY


Why so many?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why so many?


Brompton is recalling all bikes made from April 2014 to May 2017
We're their recommended dealer. Hunners of them booked in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 22, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Brompton is recalling all bikes made from April 2014 to May 2017
> We're their recommended dealer. Hunners of them booked in.


Blimey, that'll keep you busy


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Hope you heal quickly.
> 
> In terms of what you do, you need to take your bike to a shop and have it serviced to check there's no damage, especially to the frame. Call her before getting any major work done. She should be paying for anything that needs fixing, including your phone. Up to her if she wants to go through insurance or not. If it's just £30 for the service plus whatever for the phone screen it'll probably be less than her excess, but if she's cracked the frame it'll be hundreds and she might prefer to claim.
> If for some reason you need a solicitor, Levene's have a cycle injury/accident specialist based on Birmingham that has been recommended before (I've never had the need so no personal experience with them)


Minor damage to the bike - new seat as old one was bent and wheel slightly buckled. Phone was, as expected, the most expensive thing broken. Texted her the figures. No response so far.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2017)

magneze said:


> Minor damage to the bike - new seat as old one was bent and wheel slightly buckled. Phone was, as expected, the most expensive thing broken. Texted her the figures. No response so far.


Hopefully she will pay up without argument. Good luck, hope you are on the mend.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 24, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh, and in the 8 minute walk from hotel to venue this morning I counted 9 illegal fixies with no front brake. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots?



What are they trying prove?

"I'd like to be at the velodrome but I'm not" is that it??


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just ordered a Castelli Perfetto jacket. It's expensive, but they're supposed to be the bee's knees at keeping the wind out, you warm, and somewhat (as long as it isn't raining too much) dry. It's not fully waterproof (only water resistant), but that means it's very breathable. Up until now I've been using a fully waterproof jacked to keep the cold wind out, but of course that is not really that breathable at all (even if it does have vents) - it's also very flappy too. Apparently it's the choice of a lot of the pro peleton, even if they aren't actually sponsored by Castelli.

I managed to get it for (almost) half price too! I originally ordered the standard version, but straight after I had a look around and found the convertible version (you can can take the sleeves off) for even less (from another vendor), even though it's usually a lot more expensive, so I cancelled the first order and ordered that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 27, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> I just ordered a Castelli Perfetto jacket. It's expensive, but they're supposed to be the bee's knees at keeping the wind out, you warm, and somewhat (as long as it isn't raining too much) dry. It's not fully waterproof (only water resistant), but that means it's very breathable. Up until now I've been using a fully waterproof jacked to keep the cold wind out, but of course that is not really that breathable at all (even if it does have vents) - it's also very flappy too. Apparently it's the choice of a lot of the pro peleton, even if they aren't actually sponsored by Castelli.
> 
> I managed to get it for (almost) half price too! I originally ordered the standard version, but straight after I had a look around and found the convertible version (you can can take the sleeves off) for even less (from another vendor), even though it's usually a lot more expensive, so I cancelled the first order and ordered that.


Came today. Seems very nice. It's tight (as I was expecting); I'm just trying to work out if this size is TOO tight.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2017)

Shared the lift up from the Woolwich foot tunnel with an electric Brompton today. Looked to be some kind of home-made job, with the motor on the front wheel hub and lots of gaffa tape holding a battery on the frame. Assume this isn't anything like the production one weepiper has encountered?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2017)

Just watched Critical Mass go past outside the flat, hundreds of riders, a few with with sound systems, weird and wonderful bikes, a few skaters and a long boarder. Always forget it goes on here.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Shared the lift up from the Woolwich foot tunnel with an electric Brompton today. Looked to be some kind of home-made job, with the motor on the front wheel hub and lots of gaffa tape holding a battery on the frame. Assume this isn't anything like the production one weepiper has encountered?


Nope - the motor is on the front wheel but the battery sits in a dedicated bag that clicks onto the front carrier block. That does sound like a homemade job.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Came today. Seems very nice. It's tight (as I was expecting); I'm just trying to work out if this size is TOO tight.


With Castelli you have to go a size bigger than you normally are.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> With Castelli you have to go a size bigger than you normally are.


Yeah, I heard that. I'm pretty much a size up anyway. I went with Castelli's sizing chart. My chest size is actually only one cm more than the sizing they give for the Small, and I ordered a Medium. It's a race-cut type fit so it's supposed to be pretty tight anyway - I'm just not used to it. I'm pretty sure now that it's ok; I'm just wishing that I'd ordered two sizes so that I could compare.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm really liking the fact that you can take the sleeves off. I'm sure that is going to come in very handy.

Edit: Just tried it sitting on the bike, and it felt good.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2017)

Wore it on the bike this morning. Seems fine.

Plus I achieved a new max speed, 34.3 mph.


----------



## nick (Nov 2, 2017)

What's the verdict on the Garmin Edge 1000?
Wiggle have just put it on sale at £275, down from £499.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2017)

nick said:


> What's the verdict on the Garmin Edge 1000?
> Wiggle have just put it on sale at £275, down from £499.


General consensus in my cycling club seems to be to ditch Garmin and get a Wahoo Bolt instead...


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm pissed off with Garmin atm. For some inexplicable reason they have removed the ability to search activities by course name on Garmin Connect, which renders it almost useless.

Having said that, from what I've seen, I prefer the way you can configure the screens on my Garmin compared with the Wahoo.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 3, 2017)

Just had to have my whole transmission changed.  Chain snapped (it was booked in for a service next day, thought I might eke it out till then) just after I got off London Bridge.  Front chainset, rear chainset, chain, bottom bracket all needed replaced.  First time I've had to do several major things at once, but not too bad in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 3, 2017)

nick said:


> What's the verdict on the Garmin Edge 1000?
> Wiggle have just put it on sale at £275, down from £499.




Depends on what kind of cycling you do but I’ve got a Garmin Etrex 30x which costs around £170.

I’ve been using it for 2 years and it has never let me down.

It’s totally weather proof and very durable – I’ve dropped it multiple times and no damage was done – even when I dropped it in a puddle. 

It runs off AA batteries which is a big advantage for me – as if it runs out I always carry a pair of spares – but with a good pair of rechargables you get about 12 hours – long enough for most rides. 

The pre-installed maps are excellent – even including footpaths and bridleways – so I also use it for mountain biking and hiking….

 The only downside is that it’s bit chunky so looks a little less elegant on the bike – but I don’t give a shit about that. 

I’ve not used a more expensive Garmin like the edge but there’s no way I’d spend that kind of dollar when the Etrex does such a good job….


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 4, 2017)

nick said:


> What's the verdict on the Garmin Edge 1000?
> Wiggle have just put it on sale at £275, down from £499.



The battery life isn't as good as the 520 but if you want 4+ data fields (I normally have speed, distance, cadence and 30s power) and your eyes are fucked (mine are) then the screen is unbeatable. It also doesn't feel quite as rugged as the 520 but it's still my computer of choice.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2017)

Have you checked out eBay? You might find a bargain. I picked up an Edge 800 for £140 last year, and it does everything I need it to.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've just stuck a longer stem on the road bike. It came with an 80, but I stuck on a 90, which felt better, and now I'm trying a 100. I haven't had a chance to give it a test ride yet though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2017)

The Castelli jersey/jacket I bought is really great. I've been going out with just that and a long sleeved thermal base layer and I'm plenty warm enough, once I get going. Went out this morning and the temp was around five or six degrees according to my Garmin.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2017)

The leggings came out last night when I went to drop the car off & ride back at 9pm. That time of year already. Pretty soon they'll start throwing salt about and I'll have to consider reverting back to my old crap wheels, having already killed a pair of mavics commuting through winter.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 6, 2017)

Why would a bike company glue the cranks onto a bike? That's what it seems they've done with mine. The spindle bolts are impossible to undo, even applying a lot of force. There's no reason for them to be so tight. It seems like they've bonded them somehow. It's not essential for me to get them off now, but it seems like when I do need to get them off I'm going to have to go in search of a bike shop to do it......


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 7, 2017)

Heat
Bigger hammer
Longer lever
Heat


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 7, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Why would a bike company glue the cranks onto a bike? That's what it seems they've done with mine. The spindle bolts are impossible to undo, even applying a lot of force. There's no reason for them to be so tight. It seems like they've bonded them somehow. It's not essential for me to get them off now, but it seems like when I do need to get them off I'm going to have to go in search of a bike shop to do it......



What sort of crank is it and what do you mean by 'spindle bolts'? 

If it's an old style square taper BB then crank bolts should be torqued to 45 nm (about 1% of bike shops will know how to do this properly) which is a lot of torque but not so much that you couldn't unloosen it with a 1/2" ratchet drive and diet based on chips.

If it's a Hollowtech II then the crank arm bolts should be about 12nm which isn't super tight.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> What sort of crank is it and what do you mean by 'spindle bolts'?
> 
> If it's an old style square taper BB then crank bolts should be torqued to 45 nm (about 1% of bike shops will know how to do this properly) which is a lot of torque but not so much that you couldn't unloosen it with a 1/2" ratchet drive and diet based on chips.
> 
> If it's a Hollowtech II then the crank arm bolts should be about 12nm which isn't super tight.


It's a square tapered bb. And the bolts are so tight they will not undo at all. It wasn't a bike shop, I bought it direct from the bike company. I never had any issues getting them off my other bike.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Heat
> Bigger hammer
> Longer lever
> Heat


Haven't got a longer lever, only allen keys, and nothing to heat it up with.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Haven't got a longer lever, only allen keys, and nothing to heat it up with.


Find something you can slide over the Allen key to make it longer (some kind of metal tube). Arrange the pedal and the Allen key at 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock positions (pedal to the right, Allen key to the left as you look at the drive side of the bike). Hold the back brake lever down with one hand and balance yourself against the wall or a table with the other. Stand with one foot on the pedal and the other on the tube/Allen key. Bounce.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 7, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Find something you can slide over the Allen key to make it longer (some kind of metal tube). Arrange the pedal and the Allen key at 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock positions (pedal to the right, Allen key to the left as you look at the drive side of the bike). Hold the back brake lever down with one hand and balance yourself against the wall or a table with the other. Stand with one foot on the pedal and the other on the tube/Allen key. Bounce.


Not sure I've got anything, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 10, 2017)

something for you lot:







More here The stereo cycles of Sicily: Palermo teens pump up the velo – in pictures


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 10, 2017)

I almost got wiped out by a bin lorry (private company, not council) on Wednesday night.  Was parked on the advance box going north on moorgate, their lights turned red, our lights turned green, and then he decided to drive through (from a standing start, on a red light that's been red for several seconds), turning right onto south place.  Me and another cyclist had to screech to a halt about a foot from the line the lorry was taking, and the charming passenger told me to fuck off through the window when I shouted at the lorry. Phoned said company this morning, and they're taking it incredibly seriously, which is good.


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> I almost got wiped out by a bin lorry (private company, not council) on Wednesday night.  Was parked on the advance box going north on moorgate, their lights turned red, our lights turned green, and then he decided to drive through (from a standing start, on a red light that's been red for several seconds), turning right onto south place.  Me and another cyclist had to screech to a halt about a foot from the line the lorry was taking, and the charming passenger told me to fuck off through the window when I shouted at the lorry. Phoned said company this morning, and they're taking it incredibly seriously, which is good.



Scary stuff. Good on you for following up - I always try to complain to the company about any infraction by a liveried van - figure it's one way to try to turn the tide.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 10, 2017)

I figure even if it's at the point of "Listen, bob, some dickhead cyclist phoned to complain about you this morning, can you not?" it's still better than having done nothing, and I feel like I've done Something, so all good. The supervisor sounded *well* pissed  off about it when she phoned back.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've stuck a pair of Continental Supersonic inner tubes on the road bike. They only weigh 55 grams each, so offer a substantial weight saving over what was in there before (over two and half times as light in fact). They're very, very thin, so you have to be careful installing them, and I've heard people have problems, but I'm very experienced changing tubes, so I know a few tricks, and I didn't have any problems. I bought a pair just to see what they were like, and to see if I had any problems. Now I'm thinking of getting an extra one to swap in for the standard one I keep in my saddle bag for emergencies, as they are so light and take up so little space.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 12, 2017)

I've discovered that if you cycle slowly behind a random jogger people (slowing cars included) look at the jogger to see if it's a famous athelete in training or something


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2017)

It rains ALOT where I live now and my poor bike is suffering from outside all day while I'm at work. Looked at the chain this morning and it was completely orange with rust, although it seems to be surface rust more than anything too serious (at the moment) as the bike still runs fairly well. 

Can anyone advise me how best to prevent/deal with this rust before it gets too bad? What are the best products to use? I currently just use Finish Line Cross Country wet lube and try and clean the chain every now and again (although probably not regularly enough)
Should I get a plastic cover for my bike when it's raining?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 15, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> It rains ALOT where I live now and my poor bike is suffering from outside all day while I'm at work. Looked at the chain this morning and it was completely orange with rust, although it seems to be surface rust more than anything too serious (at the moment) as the bike still runs fairly well.
> 
> Can anyone advise me how best to prevent/deal with this rust before it gets too bad? What are the best products to use? I currently just use Finish Line Cross Country wet lube and try and clean the chain every now and again (although probably not regularly enough)
> Should I get a plastic cover for my bike when it's raining?



GT85 is what you need as well as the lube. GT85 is similar to WD40, a different formulation but does the same job - removes rust, clears water and leaves a protective layer to prevent future rust. Spray it over your chain and rub off, you'll find lots of rust/dirt coming out from the spray. *Make sure you do not get any on your brake pads/blocks, especially if you have disc brakes*. Then lube your chain afterwards, wiping away the excess oil as usual. Use GT85 whenever you oil the chain.

Yes, get a cover for your bike for when it's stored at home, this will help a lot.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2017)

BigTom said:


> GT85 is what you need as well as the lube. GT85 is similar to WD40, a different formulation but does the same job - removes rust, clears water and leaves a protective layer to prevent future rust. Spray it over your chain and rub off, you'll find lots of rust/dirt coming out from the spray. *Make sure you do not get any on your brake pads/blocks, especially if you have disc brakes*. Then lube your chain afterwards, wiping away the excess oil as usual. Use GT85 whenever you oil the chain.
> 
> Yes, get a cover for your bike for when it's stored at home, this will help a lot.


Thanks. Will get some GT85. 
My bike's inside when it's at home - it's just the 8 or so hours during the day when I'm at work.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 15, 2017)

GT85 is basically WD40 with a bit of PTFE. It's not really a lubricant, it's more of a water dispersal and cleaning agent with a (very) minor lubricating side effect.

For extended wet weather lubrication you need something bicycle specific and wax based like Molten Speed Wax. 

Or just never lube and replace the chain every 1,000-1,500km. They are cheap enough...


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 15, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> I figure even if it's at the point of "Listen, bob, some dickhead cyclist phoned to complain about you this morning, can you not?" it's still better than having done nothing, and I feel like I've done Something, so all good. The supervisor sounded *well* pissed  off about it when she phoned back.



Annnnd continuing in this vein (it's been a bit of a week for it), last was coming south on King William St to LBG, and the bus driver (a 521) who was stopped on the crossing across Cannon Street did the same thing  - I wasn't even fast away from the lights, there were three cyclists in front of me, and he was an arms length out of reach by the time I got to him, then had to swerve to avoid because he just kept driving and the traffic behind us had to stop.  Told me to fuck off and gave me the finger when i waved and pointed at the lights.  Got his reg, so fuck him too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 15, 2017)

Just been out for my daily ride, I was almost home, and I just had some cunt in a car pull out from a junction right in front of me. I had to swerve to avoid hitting them.

What do we think about waxing chains? GCN just did a video about it, and Oz Cycle has done one too.


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2017)

An impressively bad piece of biking/parenting earlier this week. Two bikes, two parents, no lights, in the dark, one child (around 5) sitting on a pannier rack, riding unsteadily through various complex junctions along the A24 at it's busiest.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 17, 2017)

No one has any thoughts on waxing chains?

Seems like I might be off the bike for a while. I must have done something wrong on the last two rides, as now I have a pain on the right hand side of my lower back, which makes sitting down and standing up painful. I was hoping it would be better in a day or so, but I woke up this morning and it's still the same, so no bike riding for me today, and it's a lovely day outside.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 17, 2017)

Waxing chains - can’t see the point. I just use TF2 Ceramic lube. Silent drivetrain and no gunging up.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 17, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> No one has any thoughts on waxing chains?



They make lovely candles.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2017)

magneze said:


> An impressively bad piece of biking/parenting earlier this week. Two bikes, two parents, no lights, in the dark, one child (around 5) sitting on a pannier rack, riding unsteadily through various complex junctions along the A24 at it's busiest.


No doubt they all had dark clothing on instead of hi-vis. That how it normally goes, extra stupidity on top of stupidity.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2017)

First proper ride for over 2 weeks this morning (been busy with work etc).

It’s amazing how quickly you lose speed - I only did 30 miles at 15 average but I’m knackered


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2017)

You know those cheap silicon lights that you can buy a pair of on eBay (including postage from China) for a quid, the ones that get given away for free all the time at cycling events (and aren't actually that bad as an emergency back-up)?  Well, check out this Amazon Black Friday deal:

 

Proof if ever needed that this Black Friday thing is a pile of shite. Like they were ever sold for £35 for two sets!  Unbelievably this deal has been fully claimed. One born every minute and all that.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 21, 2017)

Hah. Think I paid £12 for mine/for the kid's bike and that was from Evans out of necessity.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 23, 2017)

Seems the company I bought my bike from has gone bust. Brexit strikes again. How many more companies are going to go under?

Mango Bikes ceases trading, seeks buyer – blames weak pound


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 24, 2017)

Is this really a good idea?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 24, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Is this really a good idea?


Why wouldn’t it be?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 24, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why wouldn’t it be?


Wearing camouflage riding around on a bicycle? It's not exactly standing out is it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 24, 2017)

It’s not really camo though, is it? Certainly more noticeable than  some of the plainer black stuff you see people wearing.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s not really camo though, is it? Certainly more noticeable than  some of the plainer black stuff you see people wearing.



It's kind of dazzle camouflage style. I dunno how it'd look in reality though, whether that'd actually have an effect, or how effective dazzle camouflage actually was anyway


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2017)

Morning...

Bought the 8yo a new bike for Xmas. What's the general consensus on insuring kids bikes? He cycles it to school every day and leaves it in the bike shed, his current bike he's not been locking up but I'm insisting he secures his new one. It's worth just shy of £300.

I'm fairly sure that it's not automatically covered on  our house insurance whilst it's not in the garage.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Morning...
> 
> Bought the 8yo a new bike for Xmas. What's the general consensus on insuring kids bikes? He cycles it to school every day and leaves it in the bike shed, his current bike he's not been locking up but I'm insisting he secures his new one. It's worth just shy of £300.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that it's not automatically covered on  our house insurance whilst it's not in the garage.


How secure is the school site?


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 28, 2017)

I insured J's bike last year (similar value) wouldn't do it again, but he doesn't leave it at school - our home insurance covers it (and Ms W's bike) at work/school, as long it's not left there for more than 24 hours.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2017)

Given up on the Rapha 500. Got a cold and just couldn't push myself through it any more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

Was meant to be going out for a ride today to start burning off all the xmas food excess, but lots of icy patches on the roads has put me off. I've got plenty decent kit now so don't mind the cold or rain, but ice scares me


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was meant to be going out for a ride today to start burning off all the xmas food excess, but lots of icy patches on the roads has put me off. I've got plenty decent kit now so don't mind the cold or rain, but ice scares me


Gives me the heebie jeebies since I fell on a corner on black ice and separated my AC joint (where the collarbone joins the shoulder) a couple of years ago. I wasn't even going fast. Ice is to be treated with extreme caution.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Gives me the heebie jeebies since I fell on a corner on black ice and separated my AC joint (where the collarbone joins the shoulder) a couple of years ago. I wasn't even going fast. Ice is to be treated with extreme caution.


Yeah. To be honest I'm almost more worried about damaging my bike and kit than I am me


----------



## a_chap (Dec 28, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Gives me the heebie jeebies since I fell on a corner on black ice and separated my AC joint (where the collarbone joins the shoulder) a couple of years ago. I wasn't even going fast. Ice is to be treated with extreme caution.



That's why you need a recumbent 

I've fallen off mine a few times on ice but as my backside's less than a foot off the ground I've never been injured


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2017)

Forgot to pick up my bike from outside the supermarket before heading away for Xmas. It's such an old clanger I wasn't too worried. Just gone to get it and some cunt has nicked the back wheel. Must have taken a bit of work as it wasn't a quick release. 

Really busy spot with cctv everywhere. Any point reporting it? And how much will a new one cost? As I say, it's an older bike for trundling up and down the road to the shops. What's the cheapest option, I'm in se London...?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2017)

Brilliant, just called 101 to report this and it’s 15p a minute. I’m on a bundle so I can’t use it. Fucking hell.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was meant to be going out for a ride today to start burning off all the xmas food excess, but lots of icy patches on the roads has put me off. I've got plenty decent kit now so don't mind the cold or rain, but ice scares me


I went out yesterday but it was sleeping through my jogging bottoms. Went back to put jeans on over the top. 
Went out again. 
Sleet was hammering through my helmet. 
Turned left instead of right (normal route) round the block and straight back into the house. 

Went out today though. Could have done twice the distance but decided enough was enough when my foot started to ice up.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Brilliant, just called 101 to report this and it’s 15p a minute. I’m on a bundle so I can’t use it. Fucking hell.


Some forces have online forms you can use to make a report via (e.g. The met).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I went out yesterday but it was sleeping through my jogging bottoms. Went back to put jeans on over the top.
> Went out again.
> Sleet was hammering through my helmet.
> Turned left instead of right (normal route) round the block and straight back into the house.
> ...


Sounds like you could really do with investing in a few bits of decent clothing...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds like you could really do with investing in a few bits of decent clothing...


I refuse to line the pockets of the piss taking companies that triple the price because it’s for cycling. 

Cycling gloves £30
Exact same gloves as Running gloves £10. 

Ordinary clothes will do for me thanks. I don’t give a shit about stream lining to go ever so slightly faster either.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I refuse to line the pockets of the piss taking companies that triple the price because it’s for cycling.
> 
> Cycling gloves £30
> Exact same gloves as Running gloves £10.
> ...


Ordinary clothes clearly won't do it for you, because you got soaked to the skin and came straight home again, but whatever.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I refuse to line the pockets of the piss taking companies that triple the price because it’s for cycling.
> 
> Cycling gloves £30
> Exact same gloves as Running gloves £10.
> ...


I was thinking more about waterproofing. Jeans? Really?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was thinking more about waterproofing. Jeans? Really?


I considered my waterproofs but didn’t want to drown in sweat. Bit like cycling in a bin liner.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

weepiper said:


> Ordinary clothes clearly won't do it for you, because you got soaked to the skin and came straight home again, but whatever.


Nah I hadn’t got soaked. I’ve got soaked before. Doesn’t stop me. The fact it was well freezing is what did it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I considered my waterproofs but didn’t want to drown in sweat. Bit like cycling in a bin liner.


If only some sort of cycling specific clothing were available that could address this problem


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

The idea that all the gear available costs daft prices is nonsense as well. While it’s quite easy to spend a fortune there is a huge range out there, with a bit of shopping round you can quite easily get a decent set of kit for not much at all. 

Thinking about it I don’t think anything I wear on my bike I ever paid full price for, it’s all sale/end of season bargains


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How secure is the school site?



well it's a primary so apart from other parents/kids at pick up it's locked tight.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2017)

wiskey said:


> well it's a primary so apart from other parents/kids at pick up it's locked tight.


Guess it’s down to how much you trust the other parents then


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Guess it’s down to how much you trust the other parents then



lol, yeah you make me feel like actually there's not enough scope for it to be nicked ....


... then I remember that on a walk round a lake this afternoon I discovered that he'd (twice) just abandoned it on the floor and walked off


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Forgot to pick up my bike from outside the supermarket before heading away for Xmas. It's such an old clanger I wasn't too worried. Just gone to get it and some cunt has nicked the back wheel. Must have taken a bit of work as it wasn't a quick release.
> 
> Really busy spot with cctv everywhere. Any point reporting it? And how much will a new one cost? As I say, it's an older bike for trundling up and down the road to the shops. What's the cheapest option, I'm in se London...?



Unless you can narrow down the time period that it was taken in to a couple of hours the police will not investigate, as it takes too long to go through the CCTV. For some reason they're not smart enough to use fast forward.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 28, 2017)

After a fair amount of effort (and some cashing in of goodwill from the Mrs) I managed to squeeze the bike into the boot of the car for the Christmas trip to my folks in N Somerset, thinking I'd get to go out and play on the hills (and mop up a few easy Strava crowns). Subsequently I've had a shitty stinking spluttering cold all week and the weather has been crap (despite a promising forecast for a couple of days). It's stayed in the garage the whole time and we're off back tomorrow, when I'll have to squeeze it in the boot with more shit than we came with ("don't buy him anything too big, we're in a one bed flat" I said, pointlessly). I hate the world.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 28, 2017)

we went for a cycle near Chew Valley today and the weather was glorious  sorry about your cold


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 28, 2017)

wiskey said:


> we went for a cycle near Chew Valley today and the weather was glorious  sorry about your cold



We're not that far away, but still quite icy here.

In the rush to get out of the flat before we came here for Xmas I also didn't pick up my bib leggings (or my medication, jumper, toothbrush...), just have shorts with me, which might be a bit unpleasant when it's only a couple of degrees out. 

Part of me is tempted to have a little ride just to blow some of the shit out of my lungs, but probably not a good idea!


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 29, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good cycling helmet? I've ridden without one for years but since falling off my bike this week and having several close shaves with cars recently, I feel I need to start wearing one. I have no real idea what to look for though. I hate wearing things on my head so it will need to be so light I won't know it's there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cycling helmet? I've ridden without one for years but since falling off my bike this week and having several close shaves with cars recently, I feel I need to start wearing one. I have no real idea what to look for though. I hate wearing things on my head so it will need to be so light I won't know it's there.


What's your budget?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 29, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's your budget?



I don't really know how much a decent helmet costs. I wouldn't really want to spend much more than £50 but maybe that's unrealistic..?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 29, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cycling helmet? I've ridden without one for years but since falling off my bike this week and having several close shaves with cars recently, I feel I need to start wearing one. I have no real idea what to look for though. I hate wearing things on my head so it will need to be so light I won't know it's there.



Go to a shop and try some on. Get one with MIPS afaik as I think that's been shown to reduce lateral/rotational injuries caused by helmets. I would think you will want ones made for racing as they will be light and highly ventilated but they'll be more expensive than ones aimed at commuters. £50 should get you a decent commuter aimed helmet but I don't know enough to give any recommendations, there's some options on wiggle at or just below that price point: Wiggle | MIPS Equipped Helmets |


----------



## weepiper (Dec 29, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> I don't really know how much a decent helmet costs. I wouldn't really want to spend much more than £50 but maybe that's unrealistic..?


I was wearing one of these when I bashed my head off the tarmac having fallen on black ice a year or two ago. Dislocated my shoulder but no head damage or concussion. And it's only 38 quid just now
Specialized Tactic II Helmet


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2017)

I have one of these - I'm sure there are lighter ones out there for more money, but when I tried a few on in a shop it seemed to strike a decent balance between weight/ventilation/cost.

Buy Specialized Echelon II Road Cycling Helmet 2018 at Tredz Bikes. £60.00 with free UK delivery

Once it's on my head and I'm riding I basically forget it's there, which I guess is the main aim.

But yes, as BigTom says - get to a shop and try them on. If a lid doesn't fit you it's useless.


----------



## magneze (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a Giro Foray MIPS. You can get them around £50 now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2017)

Apparently police horse shit on cycle lanes on quietway 2 in Islington an issue The thin brown line: Poo from police horses on Quietway 2 in Islington ‘puts cyclists at risk’


----------



## braindancer (Dec 31, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Given up on the Rapha 500. Got a cold and just couldn't push myself through it any more.



Had a crack at this year and managed 360K.  Had a 140K ride for the final day but I slipped on the ice on the way up my driveway and thought better of it.  This year I managed a festive 50....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 31, 2017)

I cycled just over 3000 miles this year, which was 500 miles more than last year. I don't ride at the weekend so that's just to and from work plus a lunchtime ride. Quite pleased with that


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 1, 2018)

Strava reckons 3706 miles for the year, but that's not going to be accurate, the iPhone app kept shutting down and losing chunks of my rides earlier in the year (missing many miles), so I started taking a garmin out on my rides too as a back-up, and for some rides have duplicate records from uploading this which I've not got round to deleting. It won't be that far off though, probably about 3500 (3000 was my target).

Longest ride: 68.21 miles for London-Brighton run, which I did twice (once with miles missing due to phone error).

By my calculations (due to the Strava leaderboards still being borked) I've made a net gain of 431 KOMs over the year. I was hoping to make the top 100 on the Strava Toolbox site for the end of the year but finished at 101st, the Christmas lurgy, leaderboard gremlins and shit weather kept it just out of reach. Give me a couple more weeks chasing shit sprints and minor climbs in North London and I'll be there.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 1, 2018)

Just under 4000 for me which is way down on last year where I knocked out 6500....  I moved out of London in April and have become a train based commuter with just a short hop at either end on a Brompton rather than a decent ride each day so that accounts for most of the drop.

Although my total was down I did manage to get in more long rides - 10 200Ks, a 300K and a 400K (which was a first) so I was chuffed about that - I just couldn't find time to squeeze in many shorter rides around these....  That's my aim for 2018!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2018)

1848 miles for me last year, longest ride 101 miles.

Not bad for my first year  

Target for 2018 is 3000 miles


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 1, 2018)

Just finished my first ride of the year, only 25 miles but some of the climbs had me really out of breath.

Six weeks since the last time I got on my bike and all of the Christmas excess has taken its toll


----------



## The Boy (Jan 1, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Target for 2018 is 3000 miles



My target for me is to repair my bike and actually start riding again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ve actually got 3 cycling targets this year:

1 - 3000 miles
2 - Join the racing team* in my club and take part in a proper race
3 - Have a go at track cycling in a velodrome 



*rather depressingly I now qualify for the “veterans” (ie over 40) section


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 2, 2018)

I got a pair for these for Xmas...







Got to be worth 0.1w/kg.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 3, 2018)

Nipped out for a few miles this afternoon, hoping to enjoy a bit of wind propulsion, but instead it seemed like the roads of Norf Landen were crowded with every fuckwit imaginable, cars doing U-turns just when they felt like it, or pulling out of parking spaces without looking, or just merely existing in the wrong place. Fucks sake, I felt like a caged animal. How is a young man supposed to cut loose on roads like this? I've still got a bit of a cold at the moment too, and my lungs are no less sore for having to repeatedly shout 'cuuuuunt' at some metal box operator for not bothering looking.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Joins thread*

I bought a Coyote Connect E-bike yesterday - Halfords have it on sale for £500 but I got it for £300 second hand. It's not a bad little bike. I took it out for a 16 mile test run today through Richmond Park and Kingston and it's so satisfying to get the battery assist and feel like I'm getting gentle, not vigorous sweat-breaking exercise. At times on a flat road it feels like your not making any effort at all, as long as you're moving your legs and peddling. Plus it folds down to carry on the tube or throw in the boot of a car.

Anyone else interested in these things? Or is this thread only for hardcore pedal power purists?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 7, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I bought a Coyote Connect E-bike yesterday - Halfords have it on sale for £500 but I got it for £300 second hand. It's not a bad little bike. I took it out for a 16 mile test run today through Richmond Park and Kingston and it's so satisfying to get the battery assist and feel like I'm getting gentle, not vigorous sweat-breaking exercise. At times on a flat road it feels like your not making any effort at all, as long as you're moving your legs and peddling. Plus it folds down to carry on the tube or throw in the boot of a car.
> 
> Anyone else interested in these things? Or is this thread only for hardcore pedal power purists?



I suppose the obvious reposte from cyclists to this statement "At times on a flat road it feels like your not making any effort at all" is....Get a better bike !  That bike looks like hard work if it didn't have a motor and battery (extra weight)

You can get a super non E bike from halfords for less....£162=>


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I suppose the obvious reposte from cyclists to this statement "At times on a flat road it feels like your not making any effort at all" is....Get a better bike !  That bike looks like hard work if it didn't have a motor and battery (extra weight)
> 
> You can get a super non E bike from halfords for less....£162=>


Please don't buy one of those, you'll regret it.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone else watched this bizarre film about the hill climbing season. There's something very English about the whole thing, a bit mad with tea & cake added in. The Canondale customised bike is fascinating. yes, the bloke himself is a bit annoying.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2018)

First proper ride of the year today (besides commuting I mean). Went out with the intention of an easy pootle for an hour or so. Came back from 20 offroad miles with 1500 feet of climbing ice, whoops


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 7, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Please don't buy one of those, you'll regret it.



It was an example. My nephew had a similar cheapo one last year with no problems so far the Carrera Zelos. Even saw someone from cycling club riding one !


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2018)

weepiper said:


> First proper ride of the year today (besides commuting I mean). Went out with the intention of an easy pootle for an hour or so. Came back from 20 offroad miles with 1500 feet of climbing ice, whoops
> 
> View attachment 124785 View attachment 124786 View attachment 124787


I’ll be out for the first time since Xmas this coming week. I’m not looking forward to it


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 7, 2018)

weepiper said:


> First proper ride of the year today (besides commuting I mean). Went out with the intention of an easy pootle for an hour or so. Came back from 20 offroad miles with 1500 feet of climbing ice, whoops
> 
> View attachment 124785 View attachment 124786 View attachment 124787


Wow, beautiful and *cold*


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It was an example. My nephew had a similar cheapo one last year with no problems so far the Carrera Zelos. Even saw someone from cycling club riding one !


The Zelos while still cheap is miles better than that Apollo one. It has a much better riding position, actual sti shifters and brakes that will actually stop you.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’ll be out for the first time since Xmas this coming week. I’m not looking forward to it


I had to really drag myself out because it was minus two  but once I was out it was grand.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I had to really drag myself out because it was minus two  but once I was out it was grand.


I’ve got a lovely new thermal jersey and gilet, so I can’t even use the cold as an excuse


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 7, 2018)

Went out for a pre-dawn run this morning but felt absolutely shit, still not over the festive illness (after about three weeks) and also carrying a couple more kilos on the waist than a couple of months ago. Have to wear so many layers when it's this cold also makes sprinting hard work. Shame as there was a pretty good easterly wind today for the first time in ages so lots I could have had a go at. Winter can fuck off.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2018)

Let's talk GREASE, i need to clean the wheel bearings after a dirty winter, they are making a noise, is there some recommended general grease? I guess chain lube is to liquid to work.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2018)

... I was going to suggest using vaseline as a joke, but apparently it works fine.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Let's talk GREASE, i need to clean the wheel bearings after a dirty winter, they are making a noise, is there some recommended general grease? I guess chain lube is to liquid to work.



Park PPL-1 is fine, Finish Line Ceramic is best.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2018)

Got new wheels.  They are fast.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Got new wheels.  They are fast.


More information required. And pics


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> *Joins thread*
> 
> I bought a Coyote Connect E-bike yesterday - Halfords have it on sale for £500 but I got it for £300 second hand. It's not a bad little bike. I took it out for a 16 mile test run today through Richmond Park and Kingston and it's so satisfying to get the battery assist and feel like I'm getting gentle, not vigorous sweat-breaking exercise. At times on a flat road it feels like your not making any effort at all, as long as you're moving your legs and peddling. Plus it folds down to carry on the tube or throw in the boot of a car.
> 
> Anyone else interested in these things? Or is this thread only for hardcore pedal power purists?



I've been thinking of getting one because i now live surround by hills (and i'm not getting any younger)  It would certainly get me out and about more. Have heard good and bad reports back from friends and vendors alike. There is also an option of getting a conversion done on my existing bike- giant rapid hybrid-. Again i hear conflicting reports, Pros being not having to buy a new bike and saving money- Cons being a lot of alterations, bike not intended to be motorised and stuff about torque. So i'm undecided. Anyone got any knowledge on these conversion kits available ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm considering getting some clipless pedals and shoes and was just looking for some advice. 
Will clipless pedals make much difference to my cycling? Will they help me get up steep hills? What if I fall off? Isn't it more dangerous as I'd still be stuck to my bike?!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> I've been thinking of getting one because i now live surround by hills (and i'm not getting any younger)  It would certainly get me out and about more. Have heard good and bad reports back from friends and vendors alike. There is also an option of getting a conversion done on my existing bike- giant rapid hybrid-. Again i hear conflicting reports, Pros being not having to buy a new bike and saving money- Cons being a lot of alterations, bike not intended to be motorised and stuff about torque. So i'm undecided. Anyone got any knowledge on these conversion kits available ?



I did a conversion on a Giant CRX a few years ago for my wife and, while it was ok, I would not recommend it now. OEM e-bikes are now so much better than the conversions. Madame has a Lapierre Overvolt Shaper which she likes.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> OEM e-bikes


Tell me about these please


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2018)

I haven't seen a conversion kit that I rate at all. Agree with DownwardDog, electric bikes that have been designed round the motor are miles better, especially if you get one with a bottom bracket mounted drive instead of a hub drive as the centre of gravity feels much more stable and like a normal bike to ride.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Tell me about these please



This is the one she has:
Overvolt SHAPER 800 | Lapierre Bikes

It's got Bosch motor and (importantly) Shimano hydraulic brakes with a 160mm from disc.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I haven't seen a conversion kit that I rate at all. Agree with DownwardDog, electric bikes that have been designed round the motor are miles better, especially if you get on with a bottom bracket mounted drive instead of a hub drive as the centre of gravity feels much more stable and like a normal bike to ride.


This makes sense. A geezer i spoke to said to remember that a conversion is no longer the bike i originally bought and may not suit at all.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> This is the one she has:
> Overvolt SHAPER 800 | Lapierre Bikes
> 
> It's got Bosch motor and (importantly) Shimano hydraulic brakes with a 160mm from disc.


Is it still classed as a bicycle if it's over 250wh ? and how much did it cost ? You can pm that if it's


----------



## nick (Jan 17, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm considering getting some clipless pedals and shoes and was just looking for some advice.
> Will clipless pedals make much difference to my cycling? Will they help me get up steep hills? What if I fall off? Isn't it more dangerous as I'd still be stuck to my bike?!


I think going clipless is probably the best thing you can door your bike, after getting padded shorts. (IMHO)

Have a bit of practice somewhere quiet to build confidence of clipping in and out - until you realise how easy it is to unclip if needed (though we have all fallen off at least once from forgetting to clip out).  My personal preference is 2 sided pedals with a platform so that you don't have to flip the pedal when setting off  - but others may disagree.
I have Shimano XT SPD trail pedals (2 sided) coupled with Vibrate soled shoes with recessed cleats, so I can walk. Used to have Crank brothers - Nice mechanism but the pedals  kept on breaking avery 6 months
Previously I had Time - again easy clip in but I was advised that they are falling out of fashion and are hard to get now

Mate got a nice road bike for Xmas (Synapse) - it came with  "basket" pedals. He has just got lipless and has got the hang of it after only a couple of rides


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Is it still classed as a bicycle if it's over 250wh ? and how much did it cost ? You can pm that if it's



E-bikes with more than 250w are illegal here (Western Australia) so we bought it in France on holiday and shipped it back. I think it was about 1,900 euros.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> E-bikes with more than 250w are illegal here (Western Australia) so we bought it in France on holiday and shipped it back. I think it was about 1,900 euros.


I don't think anything over 250w is legal here in England either.. Not a bad thing either i suppose.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> More information required. And pics


These ones, 

Wiggle | Fulcrum Racing 3 Clincher Wheelset | Performance Wheels

They feel much more solid, very little give in them at all and you spend less effort keeping speed up. Not been up or down hills with them yet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm considering getting some clipless pedals and shoes and was just looking for some advice.
> Will clipless pedals make much difference to my cycling? Will they help me get up steep hills? What if I fall off? Isn't it more dangerous as I'd still be stuck to my bike?!


Clipless pedals are brilliant and about the best thing you can get for a bike. Yes, you will fall off at least once, everyone does. You will feel very silly and then it won't happen again. You just have to get used to the unclipping motion with your foot, fairly quickly it just becomes a reflex and you don't even think about doing it.

As for what type to get, all depends on the type of cycling you do. There's essentially two types "road" (e.g. Shimano SPD-SL) and "mountain bike" (e.g. Shimano SPD).

The road types use shoes with very stiff plastic or carbon soles and have exposed plastic cleats, with pedals you can only clip into on one side. They're great for long miles/speed. The main disadvantage is that they are _very_ difficult to walk in off the bike. Tiled floors become like an ice rink and, again, you will slip and fall over at least once. Trust me on this  

The mountain bike types typically use shoes that look more like (or in some cases _are_) normal trainers/shoes. The cleats are much smaller, made of metal and are recessed into the sole. This means you can walk off the bike normally. The pedals tend to be dual sided, which in theory makes for slightly easier clipping in. The disadvantage is that the contact point with the pedal is smaller than a pure road pedal, so some people find them not as comfy for longer distances. you can also get pedals with a clip on one side and a normal flat surface on the other, which means you can ride without having to wear your specific cycling shoes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> These ones,
> 
> Wiggle | Fulcrum Racing 3 Clincher Wheelset | Performance Wheels
> 
> They feel much more solid, very little give in them at all and you spend less effort keeping speed up. Not been up or down hills with them yet.


1.5kg the pair, nice


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> I don't think anything over 250w is legal here in England either.. Not a bad thing either i suppose.


The other limit is speed - once you go past 15.5 mph the motor will cut out, leaving you riding a normal, but now very heavy, bike.

A quick google will provide many companies selling kits to bypass this, with the caveat that this makes the bike illegal for UK roads.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2018)

When I rode down to Raynes Park in rush hour last week I was tailing a guy along CS7 through Brixton on a disability trike with a motor (looked like a regular wheelchair from behind, with a trike bit out front). They were rolling along at a fairly steady 20mph, which made me wonder if or what power/speed limits there are for such things.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The other limit is speed - once you go past 15.5 mph the motor will cut out, leaving you riding a normal, but now very heavy, bike.
> 
> A quick google will provide many companies selling kits to bypass this, with the caveat that this makes the bike illegal for UK roads.


Ta. I have had a good chat today with various local dealers. Not one of them would recommend the conversion, saying they are hit and miss and can weaken the frame, plus other issues that can go wrong. All in all my bike wasn't made to run on a motor, so i will look into getting a purpose built one at some stage.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 21, 2018)

Don't forgot to keep having confrontations with drivers for the greater good.

Driver stabs cyclist in row over 1m-gap rule


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Park PPL-1 is fine, Finish Line Ceramic is best.


The only one I could find that was in stock in any my local shops was weldtite TF2 teflon. the main thing they said was to avoid lithium.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 23, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Clipless pedals are brilliant and about the best thing you can get for a bike. Yes, you will fall off at least once, everyone does. You will feel very silly and then it won't happen again. You just have to get used to the unclipping motion with your foot, fairly quickly it just becomes a reflex and you don't even think about doing it.



I beg to differ.  I fell off 3 times with my pedals. It's terrifying at first and so I concentrated all the time but then as you get used it your brain waivers......then you suddenly fall sideways   No damage in each situation but there do seem to be moments when your brain kind of gets stuck.

For your first pedals just get MTB SPD with recessed shoes , unless you're super fit and doing sportifs etc the ease of use is more preferable.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh yes and as an avid climber here's my favourite climb.  It's the classic English countryside olde track that goes into a tunnel, the Darkness. You wouldn't want to walk up here on a dark and stormy night. You're not rewarded with a view at the top but if you're lucky you'll meet other cyclists recovering. 
Anyone recognise it? obviously SE England


----------



## nick (Jan 23, 2018)

Yorks Hill, Sevenoaks. SE of Ide HIll?
No been there (yet) - but you left the name on the image 

May bear it in mind for future outings


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

The streets of Leeds are fucking with my bike.
I think both of my wheels are slightly buckled, as the brakes tend to hold on to the rim on one side when I release them, and there is a noticeable throb when I apply the front brake sharply. Dunno if I should get new wheels  or not, the back one is only a couple of months old. 
I need to get a new bike this year and am thinking I'll have to stop riding a road bike as the roads are so rough here. Don't want a heavy hybrid though.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 23, 2018)

nick said:


> Yorks Hill, Sevenoaks. SE of Ide HIll?
> No been there (yet) - but you left the name on the image
> 
> May bear it in mind for future outings


Hah, derrrr, it didn't embed, yes it's a must to tackle


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> The streets of Leeds are fucking with my bike.
> I think both of my wheels are slightly buckled, as the brakes tend to hold on to the rim on one side when I release them, and there is a noticeable throb when I apply the front brake sharply. Dunno if I should get new wheels  or not, the back one is only a couple of months old.
> I need to get a new bike this year and am thinking I'll have to stop riding a road bike as the roads are so rough here. Don't want a heavy hybrid though.


If they’re only slightly wonky a bit of work with a spoke key should sort them out.

Just how bad are the roads? Maybe look to get one of the new “adventure road” bikes that can run fatter tyres - lower pressure = bit more comfort and cushioning


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If they’re only slightly wonky a bit of work with a spoke key should sort them out.
> 
> Just how bad are the roads? Maybe look to get one of the new “adventure road” bikes that can run fatter tyres - lower pressure = bit more comfort and cushioning


Almost post-apocalyptic - they just don't seem to repair them at all, and the busier they are the less likely they are to repair them as the city is so gridlocked if there's any disruption. They occasionally get temporary fill-ins for some potholes but they just make the road even more uneven. There are some that I just can't avoid unless I swerve in front of fast moving and dense traffic. 
Here is a road in Leeds, yesterday:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

Got some nice new shorts with padded detachable pants inside - they make so much difference.
I also wanted to buy a new brightly coloured raincoat, but they're so dear - the first one I looked at in Cycle Surgery was £300. £300 for a bit of plastic! Surely there are cheaper ones that are just as good? And do they have to be yellow for safety? Or can I choose another colour and say safe?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2018)

Yorks hill - you think you're ok, but there is a horrible kick at the end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Got some nice new shorts with padded detachable pants inside - they make so much difference.
> I also wanted to buy a new brightly coloured raincoat, but they're so dear - the first one I looked at in Cycle Surgery was £300. £300 for a bit of plastic! Surely there are cheaper ones that are just as good? And do they have to be yellow for safety? Or can I choose another colour and say safe?


I wouldn’t worry too much about hiviz, fuckers still pull out on you.

Have a look at DHB stuff for the jacket - Wiggle’s own brand. I’ve got various bits of their kit and it’s all pretty good quality at reasonable prices.

Wiggle | dhb ASV Race eVent Waterproof Jacket | Cycling Waterproof Jackets is the waterproof I have - it’s brilliant, but very much a “race” cut that might not be so good for commuting. They do all sorts of others though - Wiggle | dhb Flashlight Force Waterproof Jacket | Cycling Waterproof Jackets maybe?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much about hiviz, fuckers still pull out on you.
> 
> Have a look at DHB stuff for the jacket - Wiggle’s own brand. I’ve got various bits of their kit and it’s all pretty good quality at reasonable prices.
> 
> Wiggle | dhb ASV Race eVent Waterproof Jacket | Cycling Waterproof Jackets is the waterproof I have - it’s brilliant, but very much a “race” cut that might not be so good for commuting. They do all sorts of others though.


Cheers, but the only dhb they have in my size is £96. Not sure if I can justify that - the shorts cost £60 and that price made me blanch to pay it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2018)

Decathlon maybe? A mate of mine has loads of their gear and seems happy with it...

Cycling Jackets & Gillets | Decathlon


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Got some nice new shorts with padded detachable pants inside - they make so much difference.
> I also wanted to buy a new brightly coloured raincoat, but they're so dear - the first one I looked at in Cycle Surgery was £300. £300 for a bit of plastic! Surely there are cheaper ones that are just as good? And do they have to be yellow for safety? Or can I choose another colour and say safe?



No, they don't need to be yellow (and if you are riding in rural areas, probably best not to be yellow as in the wrong light that yellow and the green of the bushes/plants can get pretty similar looking, the was a court case in the last few years where the judge accepted the hi Vis had camouflaged the cyclist who was hit, can't quickly find it right now, but i can search if anyone wishes)

The purpose of hi Vis is to create a contrast in colour with your surroundings, because the human eye reacts to colour contrast. Any bright colour is likely to do this in an urban location. White and red together (checks for blocks of colour, rather than stripes) is probably the most effective. Anything bright is good. Hi Vis is flourescent which is essentially as bright a colour as possible and usually comes with reflectives which are far more important at night.

But hi Vis does fuck all for the drivers who do not look or do not look properly or far enough ahead, or aren't planning. Its effectiveness is practically very small in reality, it won't keep you safe, even if it does help some drivers see you a little earlier.


----------



## nick (Jan 24, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> The streets of Leeds are fucking with my bike.
> 
> I need to get a new bike this year and am thinking I'll have to stop riding a road bike as the roads are so rough here. Don't want a heavy hybrid though.


What bees... said

Gravel / adventure bike. Specialized Diverge has future shock front suspension on all but the lowest model, I believe. Ditto the Roubaix
Trek Domane has something called isospeed that also cushions the bumps. Sure there are other makes as well.
As well as fatter tyres, you could also go tubeless with compatable wheels, that would also let you have lower pressure

I love my Diverge


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2018)

Potholes everywhere atm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2018)

magneze said:


> Potholes everywhere atm


I suppose they get worse in winter cos ice expands in the cracks


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 30, 2018)

Got a job interview in three weeks and hopefully will get it. After I start I'm going to so the cycle to work scheme on a set if awesome wheels.

I'm thinking carbon disc tubeless 
 Any recommendations other than hunt or fulcrum quattros?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2018)

It was pretty satisfying getting rid of the noise on the front wheel by cleaning and greasing the bearings. I thought I did the cone nuts up a bit too tight, but actually I just loosened the quick release nut a little but and now it seems to spin fine. Is there anything else I can grease? I guess the back wheel bearings next... is it worth doing the crank bearings, or is that a nightmare?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2018)

I have come to the conclusion that the most important tool/product for a bike owner to have is a rag... I reckon you could get away with just a rag pretty well.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> It was pretty satisfying getting rid of the noise on the front wheel by cleaning and greasing the bearings. I thought I did the cone nuts up a bit too tight, but actually I just loosened the quick release nut a little but and now it seems to spin fine. Is there anything else I can grease? I guess the back wheel bearings next... is it worth doing the crank bearings, or is that a nightmare?



It depends on the vintage of your bike. Modern bottom brackets (mostly) use cartridge bearings and are so cheap that once you've got it out you might as well replace it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2018)

The frame is 90s, but it was entirely refurbed by some bike charity thing about 10 years ago and they seem to have used maintainable stock parts from what i can tell... I'll take it apart and have a look anyway it is quite fun.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I'll take it apart and have a look anyway it is quite fun.


Careful, this is how I ended up a bike mechanic.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Careful, this is how I ended up a bike mechanic.


I think I would like it... where I live is massively oversaturated with bike shops at the moment though.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 1, 2018)

I have been riding a bike for about 30 years and it only just occurred to me to dismount using the "high style method" as detailed in this link How to Dismount from a Bicycle
(I didn't consciously decide to learn it, it just happened one time... I don't come to a full stop though, just gracefully step off when it's slowed to walking pace and smoothly walk off)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2018)

It's never occurred to me to do it any other way!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 1, 2018)

Today’s cycling lessons were:

A) Don’t believe the forecast when it says you won’t need your rain jacket

And

B) At 30mph frozen hailstones in your face _really_ fucking hurt


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> The streets of Leeds are fucking with my bike.
> I think both of my wheels are slightly buckled, as the brakes tend to hold on to the rim on one side when I release them, and there is a noticeable throb when I apply the front brake sharply. Dunno if I should get new wheels  or not, the back one is only a couple of months old.
> I need to get a new bike this year and am thinking I'll have to stop riding a road bike as the roads are so rough here. Don't want a heavy hybrid though.



Take it down to Pedaler's Arms (near Mabgate) and they'll show you how to sort the wheels out. If you're into fixing stuff yourself it's well worth the £15-25 per year recommended donation for membership. Got tools for any job.

As for jackets, Aldi ones are fine for the money, do the job for commuting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Take it down to Pedaler's Arms (near Mabgate) and they'll show you how to sort the wheels out. If you're into fixing stuff yourself it's well worth the £15-25 per year recommended donation for membership. Got tools for any job.
> 
> As for jackets, Aldi ones are fine for the money, do the job for commuting.


cheers that looks great - didn't know about it. I shall certainly pay a visit as it's not much of a diversion from my commute


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> cheers that looks great - didn't know about it. I shall certainly pay a visit as it's not much of a diversion from my commute



It's a great place, sometimes have bike-related film nights too. Opening hours can be a bit erratic as it's volunteer-run, so keep an eye on the website.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 1, 2018)

We had a customer today who had a 15 minute stand-up row with the manager over a 7 pound labour charge.


----------



## nick (Feb 1, 2018)

Not normally a fan of Halfords for bike stuff but.... they have the odd good value thing there.
Just picked up a Kryptonite Fahggettaboudit U-Lock for £65 - which is cheaper than I could find anywhere else on line


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 1, 2018)

weepiper said:


> We had a customer today who had a 15 minute stand-up row with the manager over a 7 pound labour charge.


You mean your shop doesn’t fix things for free?


----------



## magneze (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2018)

Christ, what a stupid cunt.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2018)

I need a wet weather bike. That and the space to store more than one bike in the flat. Fucking winter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2018)

Today I Had my first ride of the year so far that wasn’t miserable in some way or another. Sun was out, roads were dry (just about anyway) and I’m back to averaging over 15mph again.

It was bloody cold but meh, can’t have everything at this time of year


----------



## braindancer (Feb 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Today I Had my first ride of the year so far that wasn’t miserable in some way or another. Sun was out, roads were dry (just about anyway) and I’m back to averaging over 15mph again.
> 
> It was bloody cold but meh, can’t have everything at this time of year



Sounds nice.  I went out on Saturday and did 80 very hilly miles in persistent drizzle interspersed with heavy rain.  Many of the roads were like rivers.  First proper ride of the year.  I did enjoy it though.....  kinda.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 6, 2018)

left crank on bike has some play. i tried tightening but it's still wobbly.
is this bad news?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> left crank on bike has some play. i tried tightening but it's still wobbly.
> is this bad news?



If it's a square taper BB the crank has deformed and is finished.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 6, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> If it's a square taper BB the crank has deformed and is finished.



Thanks - I had the BB replaced in my last service 4 weeks ago.
Shoddy job then.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Thanks - I had the BB replaced in my last service 4 weeks ago.
> Shoddy job then.



The crank bolt probably wasn't torqued correctly allowing the crank arm to move on the BB axle. As the crank arm is softer (aluminum) than the axle (steel) it deforms with movement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking kinda ridiculous in the shorts/long johns combo of my winter riding outfit, bit I am very warm and toasty:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2018)

I've come to the conclusion that all cycling clothing looks fairly ridiculous, so you may as well embrace it. Most of mine is fluro yellow and orange


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2018)

Glad I spent a fair bit on a decent bag/rucksack too. I barely feel it on my back, despite carrying a heavy chain and d-lock everywhere in it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> The crank bolt probably wasn't torqued correctly allowing the crank arm to move on the BB axle. As the crank arm is softer (aluminum) than the axle (steel) it deforms with movement.



That happened to me once when out on a solo ride, tried tightening it back up but the thread was ruined. Ended up having to ride from Fylingdales back into Leeds with one pedal (with an old-school cage). Fortunately there were quite a few long gently sloping downhill bits to coast on so it only took about an hour longer than usual.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah, I'm fine with looking like a div as long as I'm comfy/dry.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2018)

Velo South - 100 MILES | CLOSED ROADS | 15,000 RIDERS

New closed roads sportive for this year from the same group that did Velo Birmingham last year. Anyone fancy it? The Birmingham one is what got me into this ridiculous hobby


----------



## braindancer (Feb 9, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Velo South - 100 MILES | CLOSED ROADS | 15,000 RIDERS
> 
> New closed roads sportive for this year from the same group that did Velo Birmingham last year. Anyone fancy it? The Birmingham one is what got me into this ridiculous hobby



15,000 riders?  Jesus!  Sounds like utter mayhem....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2018)

braindancer said:


> 15,000 riders?  Jesus!  Sounds like utter mayhem....


RIde London has 20,000 iirc

Was the same number for Velo B’ham. Riders set off in waves over approx 2 hours, fastest riders first. The feed stations were a bit crowded but otherwise it was fine. Closed roads remember...


----------



## braindancer (Feb 9, 2018)

Fair enough - my bike rides are normally comprised of me, myself and I - it's what I do to get away from other people so this doesn't appeal in the slightest!  I live in Sussex though and cycle round the downs a lot so I'm sure it will be a nice route....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2018)

braindancer said:


> Fair enough - my bike rides are normally comprised of me, myself and I - it's what I do to get away from other people so this doesn't appeal in the slightest!  I live in Sussex though and cycle round the downs a lot so I'm sure it will be a nice route....


Most of my riding is on my own, but the B’ham ride was an amazing experience. Riding on closed roads was fantastic - being able to fly through junctions and roundabouts without having to slow and check, using all the road etc, plus the atmosphere of having so many other people riding around at once as well as cheering crowds was brilliant


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2018)

Put some chunkier tyres on my daughters Frog this morning, as we have plans to go explore a few trails in Derbyshire over the half term holiday


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2018)

Also, a question for weepiper or any other mechanically minded velocipedist - is there a trick to getting the spring tension on v-brakes adjusted properly/evenly? I spent bloody ages trying to get the front one of the frog above right this morning. It’s knda there but still uneven enough to annoy me when I see it working


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Put some chunkier tyres on my daughters Frog this morning, as we have plans to go explore a few trails in Derbyshire over the half term holiday



Monsall trail on the old railway line from Bakewell is ace if you fancy something easy and scenic, going through the tunnels is fun. Derbyshire has quite a few decent old railway paths.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, a question for weepiper or any other mechanically minded velocipedist - is there a trick to getting the spring tension on v-brakes adjusted properly/evenly? I spent bloody ages trying to get the front one of the frog above right this morning. It’s knda there but still uneven enough to annoy me when I see it working


It's just practice really. Make double sure the wheel is in straight, if you've just changed the tyres. If it's not quite lined up in the dropouts it's harder to balance the brake.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, a question for weepiper or any other mechanically minded velocipedist - is there a trick to getting the spring tension on v-brakes adjusted properly/evenly? I spent bloody ages trying to get the front one of the frog above right this morning. It’s knda there but still uneven enough to annoy me when I see it working



The spring rates of V brake springs can vary considerably. When you adjust the screw you are changing preload not rate so if you have a mismatched pair of springs they will never balance. You can tweak the spring rate by judicious bending but proceed with caution as even a small deformation can cause a significant change in rate.

Also make sure the posts and bushes are clean and lubricated. A shitty post on one side will cause balance problems.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2018)

weepiper said:


> It's just practice really. Make double sure the wheel is in straight, if you've just changed the tyres. If it's not quite lined up in the dropouts it's harder to balance the brake.


Wheel is definitely straight. Will keep fiddling/swearing at it.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Wheel is definitely straight. Will keep fiddling/swearing at it.


What DD said too then. Take the brake boss bolts out, take the brake arms off the bosses, clean the boss with a rag and maybe give it a wee rub down with some sandpaper, grease it and refit the brake arms. Make sure the spring ends are both sitting in the middle one of the three holes. Adjust the screws again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Monsall trail on the old railway line from Bakewell is ace if you fancy something easy and scenic, going through the tunnels is fun. Derbyshire has quite a few decent old railway paths.


That's the first one on our list  16 miles ish there and back which will be about right for her. Can't yet decide if I'm just going to hire a bike there or risk riding my road bike on it...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2018)

Just found a pair of Schwalbe cyclocross tyres for sale online that will fit my bike (30mm wide) for less than the cost of a days bike hire on the Monsal trail. I’ve got an old pair of flat pedals somewhere that I can put on instead of my SPD-SL’s as well. One road bike turned into a gravel trail explorer. Sorted


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2018)

Something strange has happened to my tyres and pedals...


----------



## freethinker (Feb 15, 2018)

Today I saw a Dr. Bike set up locally.  As you all probably know they claim to give your bike a free maintenance check and offer advice.  A quick google search shows that they DO charge for repairs so I was wondering...are they honest, i.e. not likely to fabricate/exaggerate something that needs repairing for the sake of cashing in?


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Something strange has happened to my tyres and pedals...
> 
> View attachment 127543 View attachment 127544



Have you buckled your frame?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2018)

Winot said:


> Have you buckled your frame?


Errrrr, no?


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 16, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Something strange has happened to my tyres and pedals...
> 
> View attachment 127543 View attachment 127544



Now I'm no cyclist but even I can spot the changes to your bike - I also predict a major bike cleaning session in the not too distant future


----------



## BigTom (Feb 16, 2018)

freethinker said:


> Today I saw a Dr. Bike set up locally.  As you all probably know they claim to give your bike a free maintenance check and offer advice.  A quick google search shows that they DO charge for repairs so I was wondering...are they honest, i.e. not likely to fabricate/exaggerate something that needs repairing for the sake of cashing in?



Dr bike should just be a check over the bike and adjustments made (eg: tyre pressure, aligning brakes, indexing gears) but no parts replaced.

The company I work for isn't a bike shop and doesn't offer repairs so when we do Dr bikes we send people on to bike shops for repairs, there's no question of suggesting unnecessary work for profit.

If the person or company doing the Dr bike offers you repairs, they are no more or less likely than a bike shop person or company to be inventing unnecessary work so really it's just the same question of trust as a paid bike service isn't it?


----------



## Winot (Feb 16, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Errrrr, no?



I think my alcohol intake last night might have been responsible for this rather than your frame.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2018)

Winot said:


> I think my alcohol intake last night might have been responsible for this rather than your frame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

nick said:


> What bees... said
> 
> Gravel / adventure bike. Specialized Diverge has future shock front suspension on all but the lowest model, I believe. Ditto the Roubaix
> Trek Domane has something called isospeed that also cushions the bumps. Sure there are other makes as well.
> ...


Thanks, I think I've found my next bike:
Specialized Diverge E5 2018 Adventure Road Bike | ROAD BIKES | Evans Cycles


----------



## weepiper (Feb 17, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks, I think I've found my next bike:
> Specialized Diverge E5 2018 Adventure Road Bike | ROAD BIKES | Evans Cycles


It's a great bike (have assembled a few, good seller for us). It doesn't have the future shock suspension though. Although it does have a carbon fork and big tyres.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

weepiper said:


> It's a great bike (have assembled a few, good seller for us). It doesn't have the future shock suspension though. Although it does have a carbon fork and big tyres.


 That's the top end of my budget


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 18, 2018)

weepiper said:


> It's a great bike (have assembled a few, good seller for us). It doesn't have the future shock suspension though. Although it does have a carbon fork and big tyres.



How are those Tektro Mira brakes? I've never seen a set in the wild and have always assumed they are crap.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> That's the top end of my budget


Another one to look at maybe?

Norco Search A Sora 2018 Adventure Road Bike | CYCLOCROSS BIKES | Evans Cycles


----------



## weepiper (Feb 18, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> How are those Tektro Mira brakes? I've never seen a set in the wild and have always assumed they are crap.


No, they seem pretty good really. Obviously I've only seen brand new ones so can't comment what they're like when they're worn in but they set up pretty reliably and they have a good lever feel compared to a lot of other cable op discs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Another one to look at maybe?
> 
> Norco Search A Sora 2018 Adventure Road Bike | CYCLOCROSS BIKES | Evans Cycles


That doesn't have the suspension mentioned though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> That doesn't have the suspension mentioned though


While the suspension thing is nice I wouldn’t view it as essential. If you can get something that can take big (35mm wise or more) tyres then the lower pressures you’ll be able to run at will massively increase the comfort levels anyway. If you go tubeless you can go lower still, with the bonus of basically forgetting about punctures.

Are you set on drops or would flat bars be an option?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Are you set on drops or would flat bars be an option?


Would prefer not to have drops as I never use them - I don't feel safe or comfortable when crouched over my bike and I get sore hand from having to reach for my brakes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Would prefer not to have drops as I never use them - I don't feel safe or comfortable when crouched over my bike and I get sore hand from having to reach for my brakes


Flat bars opens up a load more options then... Will be back after tea/kids bedtime


----------



## weepiper (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a new (to me) toy. My first drop bar bike since I borrowed one to do my cycling proficiency test on 30 years ago.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Would prefer not to have drops as I never use them - I don't feel safe or comfortable when crouched over my bike and I get sore hand from having to reach for my brakes


Something like this maybe?

Specialized Sirrus Sport Disc 2018 Flat Bar Road Bike Green £724.99

Aluminium frame/carbon fork, Sora gears, hydraulic disc brakes, comes with 32mm wide tyres but frame has clearance for wider if you wanted...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

There is a version of that with the future shock suspension thingy, but it’s somewhere around 1750 quid...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Something like this maybe?
> 
> Specialized Sirrus Sport Disc 2018 Flat Bar Road Bike Green £724.99
> 
> Aluminium frame/carbon fork, Sora gears, hydraulic disc brakes, comes with 32mm wide tyres but frame has clearance for wider if you wanted...


but it's bright yellow. no way!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> but it's bright yellow. no way!


It looks cool 

(says the man whose bike has fluro orange bits as part of the paint job )


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

Orange is fine, but that type of yellow is unacceptable


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Orange is fine, but that type of yellow is unacceptable


Also available in black


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

now we're talking!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

these bikes all seem to have disc brakes too, which i remember preferring as i had a Cannondale Bad Boy that had them and it was the only feature I really liked


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> these bikes all seem to have disc brakes too, which i remember preferring as i had a Cannondale Bad Boy that had them and it was the only feature I really liked


Hydraulic discs are amazing and, for me at least, have been utterly maintainance free in over 3000 miles of riding.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hydraulic discs are amazing and, for me at least, have been utterly maintainance free in over 3000 miles of riding.


less scary in wet weather too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2018)

Another option, from Pinnacle, the Evans in house brand. As a result, cheaper than the Specialised and much better spec too.

Pinnacle Neon 4 2018 Hybrid Bike | HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2018)

What do people make of electric bikes? I've got a bike, but getting to work in a sweaty mess because I live in a hilly area isn't my idea of fun....

Its only a 2 mile commute, but I can't use a bus, because its either I get into work an hour early, an hour later. The train is £5 per day. So I'm thinking of alternatives..... I fancied a scooter, but CBT, insurance, etc all adds up.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 21, 2018)

sim667 said:


> What do people make of electric bikes? I've got a bike, but getting to work in a sweaty mess because I live in a hilly area isn't my idea of fun....
> 
> Its only a 2 mile commute, but I can't use a bus, because its either I get into work an hour early, an hour later. The train is £5 per day. So I'm thinking of alternatives..... I fancied a scooter, but CBT, insurance, etc all adds up.



2 miles is not far, have you actually ridden it to see how sweaty you get? Even over hills 2 miles should be about 10-20minutes of riding so quite possibly you just need to change t-shirt/re-apply deoderant

If not then e-bikes are great but you should be spending upwards of £1k on them, cheap ones have cheap batteries which don't last so it's a case of the more you spend upfront the cheaper it will be in the long run. Avoid conversion kits/converted bikes if possible. Not sure about buying secondhand, the battery life must be a concern I think.
You only run the battery when you need it so most of the time you are just pushing around a heavy bike and that's got to be a consideration - is the extra weight of the battery/motor/etc worth it for the uphills when you benefit from them?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2018)

BigTom said:


> 2 miles is not far, have you actually ridden it to see how sweaty you get? Even over hills 2 miles should be about 10-20minutes of riding so quite possibly you just need to change t-shirt/re-apply deoderant
> 
> If not then e-bikes are great but you should be spending upwards of £1k on them, cheap ones have cheap batteries which don't last so it's a case of the more you spend upfront the cheaper it will be in the long run. Avoid conversion kits/converted bikes if possible. Not sure about buying secondhand, the battery life must be a concern I think.
> You only run the battery when you need it so most of the time you are just pushing around a heavy bike and that's got to be a consideration - is the extra weight of the battery/motor/etc worth it for the uphills when you benefit from them?



Well I'd probably run the battery most of the way there and back, then recharge.......

Part of my problem is I regularly have to carry, laptop, gym kit/martial arts kit, plus waterpoofs, bike locks etc.....


----------



## BigTom (Feb 21, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Well I'd probably run the battery most of the way there and back, then recharge.......
> 
> Part of my problem is I regularly have to carry, laptop, gym kit/martial arts kit, plus waterpoofs, bike locks etc.....



I carry a fair amount of weight/bulk on my panniers without issue (backpacks are horrible imo), honestly I would try it on a normal bike first and see how it goes just because of the extra cost of an ebike, but an ebike will still be cheaper (and healthier, better environmentally) than a scooter and effectively flattens out the hills for you so it's not much effort.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2018)

BigTom said:


> I carry a fair amount of weight/bulk on my panniers without issue (backpacks are horrible imo), honestly I would try it on a normal bike first and see how it goes just because of the extra cost of an ebike, but an ebike will still be cheaper (and healthier, better environmentally) than a scooter and effectively flattens out the hills for you so it's not much effort.



I did my current office on a bike, but stopped because of the hideous dangerous road I had to drive down, plus I was just miserable when I arrived soaking wet, but would be hot and sweaty in my waterproofs..... Ill give it a go on my bike though.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 21, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I did my current office on a bike, but stopped because of the hideous dangerous road I had to drive down, plus I was just miserable when I arrived soaking wet, but would be hot and sweaty in my waterproofs..... Ill give it a go on my bike though.



constant conundrum with waterproofs there unfortunately. Personally I prefer to get a bit hot and sweaty than soaking wet but many others swear by the "skin is waterproof" philosophy.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2018)

BigTom said:


> constant conundrum with waterproofs there unfortunately. Personally I prefer to get a bit hot and sweaty than soaking wet but many others swear by the "skin is waterproof" philosophy.



Its all very well going by the "skin is waterproof" philosophy, until you have to sit in wet clothes in an air conditioned office, day in, day out.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 21, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Its all very well going by the "skin is waterproof" philosophy, until you have to sit in wet clothes in an air conditioned office, day in, day out.


Well yeah, but you carry a change of clothes with you if you're going with that. Or sit in your office naked whilst your clothes dry on the radiator


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2018)

Try better waterproofs and a proper base layer instead of a normal cotton t-shirt. My commute is 4 hilly miles and I don't arrive in a sweaty mess. A good cycling waterproof will breathe, you can get ones with armpit zip vents which makes a huge difference too. A base layer will let the sweat pass through and evaporate so you don't get sweaty clammy cloth next to the skin. Waterproof trousers are harder to get less sweaty versions of - but you can get waterproof mountain biking shorts which are pretty great, I often wear those over my work trousers if it's raining but not totally tipping down as it's really only your thighs that catch the rain.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2018)

My 6 year old daughter rode 14.5 miles on the Monsal Trail today, dead proud of her


----------



## nick (Feb 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My 6 year old daughter rode 14.5 miles on the Monsal Trail today, dead proud of her


Good work - my 12 / 14 yr olds whine on an 8 mile toddle round London


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Try better waterproofs and a proper base layer instead of a normal cotton t-shirt. My commute is 4 hilly miles and I don't arrive in a sweaty mess. A good cycling waterproof will breathe, you can get ones with armpit zip vents which makes a huge difference too. A base layer will let the sweat pass through and evaporate so you don't get sweaty clammy cloth next to the skin. Waterproof trousers are harder to get less sweaty versions of - but you can get waterproof mountain biking shorts which are pretty great, I often wear those over my work trousers if it's raining but not totally tipping down as it's really only your thighs that catch the rain.



Good shout, I have base layers already......

I just don't want to end up as a lycra clad warrior.

Might have a look for a pannier too..... you could bungee a gym bag to a pannier, right?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I just don't want to end up as a lycra clad warrior.


Les face it, none of us are wearing Lycra to look good  Must be reasons why though...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Les face it, none of us are wearing Lycra to look good  Must be reasons why though...


If I wore lycra, I'd look like Jabba the Hut in a pair of tights.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Good shout, I have base layers already......
> 
> I just don't want to end up as a lycra clad warrior.
> 
> Might have a look for a pannier too..... you could bungee a gym bag to a pannier, right?



Should be fine though I'm not sure how long a gym bag is compared to a pannier. I've bungeed some pretty oversized things onto my pannier rack before. Pannier rack/bags make carrying stuff on a bike soooo much easier/more pleasant compared to a rucksack.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Should be fine though I'm not sure how long a gym bag is compared to a pannier. I've bungeed some pretty oversized things onto my pannier rack before. Pannier rack/bags make carrying stuff on a bike soooo much easier/more pleasant compared to a rucksack.


I'd need a rucksack for my laptop too...... luckily its only a 13' macbook.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I'd need a rucksack for my laptop too...... luckily its only a 13' macbook.



If you're going to be buying pannier bags or laptop rucksack anyway, you can get pannier bags designed for laptops, eg: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Outeredge-Laptop-pannier-bag-Carrier/dp/B00BDNIK82 (no recommendation just the first that came up in a quick search). You'd be able to put a bag like this on the rack and then bungee a gym bag on the top I would think (I've certainly bungeed stuff on top of my pannier bags/rack)


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2018)

BigTom said:


> If you're going to be buying pannier bags or laptop rucksack anyway, you can get pannier bags designed for laptops, eg: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Outeredge-Laptop-pannier-bag-Carrier/dp/B00BDNIK82 (no recommendation just the first that came up in a quick search). You'd be able to put a bag like this on the rack and then bungee a gym bag on the top I would think (I've certainly bungeed stuff on top of my pannier bags/rack)



I don't think the pannier would be big enough for martial arts kit (with my pads) and a laptop..... Ill go to the shops and look..... thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2018)

I keep thinking I need to replace chain/cassette because it starts slipping terribly but then I clean it and it works fine again... but anyway I guess I will need to replace them at some point and I probably might as well do both at once. the current cassette has 7 cogs, which I use only 1 or 2 of, would it be a fairly simple thing to get one with less cogs, and a thicker chain?

oh and how can i tell if it is a freewheel cassette


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I keep thinking I need to replace chain/cassette because it starts slipping terribly but then I clean it and it works fine again... but anyway I guess I will need to replace them at some point and I probably might as well do both at once. the current cassette has 7 cogs, which I use only 1 or 2 of, would it be a fairly simple thing to get one with less cogs, and a thicker chain?
> 
> oh and how can i tell if it is a freewheel cassette



6 and 7 speed chains are the same width. Going down to 6 or even 5 won't be possible if you have a HG cassette. There might have been 6 speed Uniglide at one point but 7 and 6 speed chains are the same width anyway and you'd have to change your shifter as well. In short, don't bother.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2018)

ok thanks... I guess I could look for one that has a smallest cog with less teeth anyway. what's a HG cassette?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> ok thanks... I guess I could look for one that has a smallest cog with less teeth anyway. what's a HG cassette?



Hyperglide. It's a Shimano standard for transmissions since 1989. Hyperglide cassettes have one "thin" spline on the freehub body as, for HG, to work all of the sprockets must be in the correct rotational position relative to each other. The narrow spline (it's 3mm wide, all the other splines are 6mm) means each sprocket can only be installed on the freehub in the correct way. In the old Uniglide standard sprockets could be installed in any one of nine orientations on the freehub.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2018)

hm it looks like i have a screw-on shimano freewheel rather than a cassette, and there only seems to be one option for replacing it... I guess that removes the need for any decision making at least/

THis article is very informative: Traditional Thread-on Freewheels


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2018)

Got a place on Velo South 

Looks... lumpy


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 1, 2018)

Worst case of piles in the Southern Hemisphere so I'm off the bike for the forseeable. It's like a fresh bullet wound.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 1, 2018)

I'll probably be hiring a road bike on holiday next week for a day or two. My bike has campag stuff on it, the hire place only seems to do shimano - will there be anything weird about using a different brand or does it work/feel pretty much exactly the same?  I might also give disc brakes a try, and will also be popping my carbon frame cherry. Eek.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 2, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I'll probably be hiring a road bike on holiday next week for a day or two. My bike has campag stuff on it, the hire place only seems to do shimano - will there be anything weird about using a different brand or does it work/feel pretty much exactly the same?  I might also give disc brakes a try, and will also be popping my carbon frame cherry. Eek.



It depends on the respective groupsets. Campag has a heavier and more mechanical "clicky" feel than modern Shimano. It feels more like older (pre 2000s) Shimano in my opinion. On Shimano STI you move the whole lever sideways to change in one direction and a smaller lever to change in the other direction. Campag ErgoPower has a static brake lever and two moving levers (the "flipper" and the "mouse ear") on each shifter.

I am quite into Campag these days and am building an Izalco Max with SuperRecord mechanical.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I'll probably be hiring a road bike on holiday next week for a day or two. My bike has campag stuff on it, the hire place only seems to do shimano - will there be anything weird about using a different brand or does it work/feel pretty much exactly the same?  I might also give disc brakes a try, and will also be popping my carbon frame cherry. Eek.


The bigger thing to watch out for is what side the front brake lever is on...


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The bigger thing to watch out for is what side the front brake lever is on...



Ha, yeah that might be important, especially as I might go for a disc model which will be a bit keener to stop than what I'm used to! There's also remembering to ride on the wrong side of the road to deal with.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 3, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Got a place on Velo South
> 
> Looks... lumpy



Snap, got a place too. It's some of my favourite countryside around there and amazing for cycling.That timed KM section at 85 miles looks punishing.

Will have to sort out the practicalities later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2018)

Fed up of getting so many punctures - I need a new tire as it has a massive hole in it. wish I could remember my current tyres, but I used to have Gatorskins, which were great, but nigh on impossible to put on, resulting in lots of swearing, skinless thumbs, or extra expense from paying the bike shop to put them on.
Anyone got any non-Gatorskin recommendations for tough slicks for a road bike?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 5, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fed up of getting so many punctures - I need a new tire as it has a massive hole in it. wish I could remember my current tyres, but I used to have Gatorskins, which were great, but nigh on impossible to put on, resulting in lots of swearing, skinless thumbs, or extra expense from paying the bike shop to put them on.
> Anyone got any non-Gatorskin recommendations for tough slicks for a road bike?



Good question I've currently got Gatorskins and will be replacing them as they lack grip, fast though. 

Have seen these on a few bikes, heavier but more resistant, Schwalbe Durano Double

It's hard to review puncture resistance because it's all about luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Good question I've currently got Gatorskins and will be replacing them as they lack grip, fast though.
> 
> Have seen these on a few bikes, heavier but more resistant, Schwalbe Durano Double
> 
> It's hard to review puncture resistance because it's all about luck.


Yeah deffo, it's mainly down to the road surfaces. Rarely got punctures in London but get them all the time in Leeds as they never seem to mend or resurface roads ever here


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fed up of getting so many punctures - I need a new tire as it has a massive hole in it. wish I could remember my current tyres, but I used to have Gatorskins, which were great, but nigh on impossible to put on, resulting in lots of swearing, skinless thumbs, or extra expense from paying the bike shop to put them on.
> Anyone got any non-Gatorskin recommendations for tough slicks for a road bike?



There's nothing peculiar to Gatorskins that make them harder to put on than any other road tyre. Clean all the shit off your rimes and lube the tyre beads up with some soapy warm water.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> There's nothing peculiar to Gatorskins that make them harder to put on than any other road tyre. Clean all the shit off your rimes and lube the tyre beads up with some soapy warm water.


There is. They're a much tighter fit on my bike than other tyres


----------



## nick (Mar 6, 2018)

They put Schwalbe G-one speed TLE tyres on my commute (Gravel bike)- They were recommended due to good wet performance. I'm running 700*30mm tubeless, as wider tyres are apparently a thing now. Not quite slicks as they have little bobbles on them - but they seem fast enough to me.


----------



## nick (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> There is. They're a much tighter fit on my bike than other tyres


This
Maybe it is perception thing, and a bad technique,  rather than fact - but I always found gatorskins on my old bike hell to put on. Always managed to get at least one pinch puncture when trying to replace inners. I always felt that they were marginally tighter than other beads


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone got any non-Gatorskin recommendations for tough slicks for a road bike?


Continental 4 seasons, then practice/technique for getting them on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Continental 4 seasons, then practice/technique for getting them on.


They're the same brand as Gatorskins though, so are as likely to be as difficult to fit and I haven't got time or money enough to take the bike to a shop


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

nick said:


> This
> Maybe it is perception thing, and a bad technique,  rather than fact - but I always found gatorskins on my old bike hell to put on. Always managed to get at least one pinch puncture when trying to replace inners. I always felt that they were marginally tighter than other beads


They really are. Bike mechanics I've spoken to loathe putting them on Specialized bikes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> They're the same brand as Gatorskins though, so are as likely to be as difficult to fit and I haven't got time or money enough to take the bike to a shop


Honestly, just practice. First time I tried to fit my GP4000's it took me over an hour and a huge amount of swearing. Now I can do each one in less than 5 minutes without using tyre levers. Its all down to technique...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Honestly, just practice. First time I tried to fit my GP4000's it took me over an hour and a huge amount of swearing. Now I can do each one in less than 5 minutes without using tyre levers. Its all down to technique...


Why would I get tyres that take the skin off my thumbs when there are looser fits available?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would I get *tyres that take the skin off my thumbs* when there are looser fits available?


They don't, if you do it properly


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They don't, if you do it properly


Well they did to me and I have no desire to injure myself again. I asked for recommendations for different brands, but again you're assuming other people have the same level of skill as you do. I don't and I don't want to hurt myself practicing, so would like to buy some tyres that are easier to put on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Well they did to me and I have no desire to injure myself again. I asked for recommendations for different brands, but again you're assuming other people have the same level of skill as you do. I don't and I don't want to hurt myself practicing, so would like to buy some tyres that are easier to put on.


I have a feeling that most puncture resistant tyres will be a sod to fit - stiffer sidewalls, thicker rubber for the enhanced protection etc.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 6, 2018)

If you're getting punctures due to the road surface rather than glass or thorns then you need to look at tyres with a heavier sidewall, like a Schwalbe Marathon. They're notoriously a bastard to get on though which doesn't solve your other issue.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 6, 2018)

In the name of science and the Internet I've just been in the atelier and have measured about 10 road tyres. They were all the ETRTO standard 622mm +/- 2mm. The Gatorskin was right in the middle and bang on the ERTRO standard. Schwalbe Pro One tubeless came out the smallest and they are a fucker to get on.

You can also put them in the tumble dryer for 5 minutes to warm them up and make the sidewalls more pliable.


----------



## nick (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for the research DD - I had to google "Atelier" and am now a polyglot. 
Happy to bow to expert knowledge saying that they circumferences are all similar. However please can someone point towards a resource to give guidance on technique?
The tumble dryer trick sounds good -( though would be messy with tubeless I guess ) 
Only other hint I have heard is to ensure the bead on the opposite side of the rim is resting in the centre of the rim (where the rim tape goes) as the U shape of the rim will mean that you are getting a few more mm of diameter working in your favour


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 6, 2018)

oh I remembered the downside of cycling in the snow, it is how dirty the bike gets. how does everyone remove rust? I have to leave bike outside all the time, it's usually ok as long as it is used regularly, but last week was extreme.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 6, 2018)

nick said:


> The tumble dryer trick sounds good -( though would be messy with tubeless I guess )



The tumble dryer maneuver works fine (as long as Mrs DD doesn't happen across the operation while it's in progress, see also: RX-7 intercooler in the dishwasher) with a new tubeless tyre as the 'bukkake' phase of the fitment doesn't start until the tyre is on the rim.

E2A:

Schwalbe make a special lube for fitting tight tyres which is imaginatively called 'Easy Fit'. I use it on tubeless tyres where I only want to use my hands with no levers to avoid scoring the rim. It makes fitting any tyre easier.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

nick said:


> can someone point towards a resource to give guidance on technique?


As with most things cycling, GCN on Youtube.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> The tumble dryer maneuver works fine (as long as Mrs DD doesn't happen across the operation while it's in progress, see also: RX-7 intercooler in the dishwasher) with a new tubeless tyre as the 'bukkake' phase of the fitment doesn't start until the tyre is on the rim.
> 
> E2A:
> 
> Schwalbe make a special lube for fitting tight tyres which is imaginatively called 'Easy Fit'. I use it on tubeless tyres where I only want to use my hands with no levers to avoid scoring the rim. It makes fitting any tyre easier.


Cheers will see if I can get some. Don't have a tumble drier though


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

Thought about getting a new wheel too, but my local independent's lowest price for one was over £200! I'm sure the last one cost less than 50


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fed up of getting so many punctures - I need a new tire as it has a massive hole in it. wish I could remember my current tyres, but I used to have Gatorskins, which were great, but nigh on impossible to put on, resulting in lots of swearing, skinless thumbs, or extra expense from paying the bike shop to put them on.
> Anyone got any non-Gatorskin recommendations for tough slicks for a road bike?


My bike came with Vittoria Randonneur tyres and not had a puncture yet. *touch wood*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Thought about getting a new wheel too, but my local independent's lowest price for one was over £200! I'm sure the last one cost less than 50


Front or back?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Front or back?


Front. Is that a joke? I also require it to be round


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Front. Is that a joke? I also require it to be round


Not a joke, kinda important to know which end of the bike a wheel is going to end up on when looking for one to buy...

Edit - loads of options around the 50 quid mark on Wiggle...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not a joke, kinda important to know which end of the bike a wheel is going to end up on when looking for one to buy...


Really? I don't recall front and back wheels being advertised


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Really? I don't recall front and back wheels being advertised


don't make this about your memory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2018)

Fuck off out of this thread, you big wooden spoon


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off out of this thread, you big wooden spoon


you didn't start the thread so don't even have that pathetick claim to possession: i'll stop by whenever i wish. 

i'm sure you're embarrassed that you didn't know front and back wheels were things.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Really? I don't recall front and back wheels being advertised


Yep, totally different - the back has to have the bit where the cassette goes and will often have more spokes to cope with the forces from the drivetrain etc


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 10, 2018)

Did a 1000m continuous climb yesterday and today it's been hard work bending my legs to sit down. 18 months in London has made me soft at climbing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Did a 1000m continuous climb yesterday


Where?


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where?



17.2 km Ride Segment in Guía de Isora, Canarias, Spain on Strava


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> oh I remembered the downside of cycling in the snow, it is how dirty the bike gets. how does everyone remove rust? I have to leave bike outside all the time, it's usually ok as long as it is used regularly, but last week was extreme.



GT85, spray it on, some rust and dirt will drip off with it, rub it off to clean off the rest, oil the chain. 
Make sure you don't get any on disk brake pads as they get contaminated, squeak really badly, don't week so well and have to be replaced.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

i had a great morning yesterday taking apart the rear bike wheel and cleaning all the drive stuff. A few things I discovered:
– don't bother trying to get the right freewheel removal tool off the internet as you will probably get the wrong one, just go into a shop
– you don't actually need to take off the freewheel to get out and clean the bearings (most youtube videos say you do); you can just lower the bearings back in with a magnetic screwdriver
– there are some sharp bits somewhere inside the wheel where the bearings are, so if you try and force a rag in with your finger to clean it you might get cut
– wd40 and wire brush gets rust off a chain


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2018)

rutabowa,  WD40 and a wire brush do shift rust, but don't rely on WD40 to lube your chain. It dries to a powder and attracts all sorts of abrasive road/trail dirt. Drip some light oil onto your chain and back spin the pedals a few revolutions, wipe off the excess.
You probably know this but chains wear out fairly quickly, but even faster if WD40 is left on.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> rutabowa,  WD40 and a wire brush do shift rust, but don't rely on WD40 to lube your chain. It dries to a powder and attracts all sorts of abrasive road/trail dirt. Drip some light oil onto your chain and back spin the pedals a few revolutions, wipe off the excess.
> You probably know this but chains wear out fairly quickly, but even faster if WD40 is left on.


yep don't worry, if there is one thing I am good at then it is cleaning and lubing the chain properly! I don't mind spending a bit of money on good chain oil, because it hardly breaks the bank anyway and I reckon the good stuff does make a lot of difference and saves a lot of money in the long run. Also (tho I'm not as experience in this) it seems worth spending a bit of money on the best bearing grease, for the same reasons.

It really feels like a new bike today... probably better than the day i got it... and the only new part I ever got is pedals (and that was cos they literally fell apart), the rest is just cleaning and greasing.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 12, 2018)

All this talk of chains and mine broke this morning. First mechanical issue in two years so can't complain.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2018)

As some of you may know on these boards I was once an avid cyclist but due to several operations I went from avid to regular to occasional cyclist.  though recently, apart from the spell of awful weather, I have been out for a several short rides and slowly trying to regain fitness and lose weight.
Recently (Jan 5th) I was informed I will be having further surgery, more complicated than the last few.
I asked my consultant about my ability to return to riding  after surgery, turns out he too is a cyclist. He said it may be better if I tried a prostate friendly saddle.

I have had a look at several options, I have decided not to go down the noseless saddle way as I think it impairs bike handling.

I wondered if anyone on here has or knows anyone who has used a Rido R2 saddle, I am thinking of getting one of these, though they look massive. If anyone has any input or knowledge it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2018)

There is a waiting list for bike spots at my work so I will have to lock it up outside, where can I get a cheap 2nd hand bike that isn't knicked in London?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2018)

Did a few days riding on the Costa Blanca early March.

Conquered 'Cumbre Del Sol' a Vuelta finish no less. Managed to get there before other fellow mad cyclists arrived. Brutal climb but I made it. Felt like riding in the shadows of giants what with all the road graffiti. Spectacular views from the top. Here is the last 20metres before the summit.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> There is a waiting list for bike spots at my work so I will have to lock it up outside, where can I get a cheap 2nd hand bike that isn't knicked in London?



Let me know if you find anywhere, there' s that place in Elephant but none seem like bikes you'd want. I assume it's not a biz worth much otherwise there'd be a choice of 2nd hand shops. I guess selling new is easier than restoring old, sad.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Let me know if you find anywhere, there' s that place in Elephant but none seem like bikes you'd want. I assume it's not a biz worth much otherwise there'd be a choice of 2nd hand shops. I guess selling new is easier than restoring old, sad.


I dunno, the impression I get is that you never sell a bike, just acquire n+1


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 24, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> There is a waiting list for bike spots at my work so I will have to lock it up outside, where can I get a cheap 2nd hand bike that isn't knicked in London?


The Bike Project


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 24, 2018)

not that cheap tho (tho you get £15 off if u pick up from herne hill). there used to be more bike shops that did 2nd hand bikes for 60/70£, now it's all vintage £300... they have lovely old refurbed bikes at the shop at hackney downs studios but they are not cheap at all really.

I got my refurbed bike for free from haringey council, worth checking council websites for schemes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> The Bike Project



Wow , that's what i've been looking for. I want to ditch my commuter bike for something that doesn't weigh 10 tonnes but i don't want it to look flashy.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 24, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Wow , that's what i've been looking for. I want to ditch my commuter bike for something that doesn't weigh 10 tonnes but i don't want it to look flashy.


They put together the bike I got off haringey council... they replace all the worn parts, with real basic but good quality and easy to maintain hardware. Its basically like getting a new bike but no frills, I love it. And a good cause.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 24, 2018)

Paradise cycles in hackney also has nice looking refurbished bikes, never tried them tho

Edit: not any more they dont


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 24, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> As some of you may know on these boards I was once an avid cyclist but due to several operations I went from avid to regular to occasional cyclist.  though recently, apart from the spell of awful weather, I have been out for a several short rides and slowly trying to regain fitness and lose weight.
> Recently (Jan 5th) I was informed I will be having further surgery, more complicated than the last few.
> I asked my consultant about my ability to return to riding  after surgery, turns out he too is a cyclist. He said it may be better if I tried a prostate friendly saddle.
> 
> ...



I have one. its very dfferent as you slide about a bit more but the 2 pads on the V do work as far as i can tell. I have a lower back issue that was exaggerated by cycling and lard. my whole prostate area went numb and radiated out to my vestibules and groin. It does seem to work but becasue i have not cycled for a few months cos of a car crash shoulder issue, i only gave it a month or so until i had to lay off again. I am happy to chuck it across to you for a couple of weeks if you want to have a go, as long as you dont fuck it- i will be fitting it again in a month or two when i start cycling again


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 25, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have one. its very dfferent as you slide about a bit more but the 2 pads on the V do work as far as i can tell. I have a lower back issue that was exaggerated by cycling and lard. my whole prostate area went numb and radiated out to my vestibules and groin. It does seem to work but becasue i have not cycled for a few months cos of a car crash shoulder issue, i only gave it a month or so until i had to lay off again. I am happy to chuck it across to you for a couple of weeks if you want to have a go, as long as you dont fuck it- i will be fitting it again in a month or two when i start cycling again



Thanks for your very kind offer and review of the R2, I bit the bullet and ordered one on Friday. I then got a letter on Saturday morning for another consultation and pre-op assessment date. So I may only get a couple of weeks before I’m off the bike again, for a couple of months at least!
Hope all going well with the shoulder.
I might even manage a spin out today, glorious weather here at the moment.
Thanks again and all the best.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 25, 2018)

thats cool - tell me how you get on - i will be starting again next month and will update on the seat performance


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey, does anyone here know anything about baby bike seats? I’d like to get one for my 1yo. Any recommendations? Not going to be riding the Tour de France, just a 10 min ride to nursery and the occasional weekend ride in the park. 

Are they one size fits all?


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 25, 2018)

There's a variety of types, most attach to the seat tube but there are others that sit on pannier racks or some that attach to the crossbar with the child in front of you. What sort of bike is it you'd be fixing it to? 

I've got a Hamax one that I got off Gumtree for £12 (loads of second hand ones about pretty cheap) , they're about £50-60 new in places like Halfords, might be the 'kiss' model but can't remember exactly which one. It reclines slightly (about 15 degrees) which is good if he wants to nap on the back, but there's another model that reclines a lot further that is probably better for this. The Hamax type sort of cantilevers over your back wheel and there's a bit of flex in the steel frame so that it bounces up and down giving a bit of suspension. It's really simple to lift on and off, I just leave the bracket for it permanently attached to my bike. It won't fit on my girlfriend's bike however as she's a shortarse and there isn't enough space to attach the bracket on the tube with there already being a pannier rack on there. My son loves going out for rides.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2018)

Due to work and the crap weather over the last couple of months, today was my first “proper” ride of the year.

47 miles and 2000 ft of climbing, so nothing too spectacular, but holy shit, my legs are fucked


----------



## The Boy (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm going to be commuting by bike for the first time in over a year tomorrow at 4am. I might die.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 27, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Due to work and the crap weather over the last couple of months, today was my first “proper” ride of the year.
> 
> 47 miles and 2000 ft of climbing, so nothing too spectacular, but holy shit, my legs are fucked


Know the feeling, it gets better once you recover. Another ride will be easier.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Know the feeling, it gets better once you recover. Another ride will be easier.


Weather permitting I’ve got a 60 mile club run tomorrow. Which will be at a faster pace than yesterday’s ride, so I’m not sure it’s going to be easier at all


----------



## braindancer (Mar 28, 2018)

I did my first century of the year on Sunday - 7000 feet of climbing - at my usual snail pace.  My legs are still tired today!

Last year I didn't slack off at all throughout the winter - but I barely got out on my bike this winter....

Better get back on it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2018)

68 miles today, in horrendous conditions.

45 miles of it was in the fast “A” group of my club, averaging over 17mph.

I. Am. Fucked.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 28, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 68 miles today, in horrendous conditions.
> 
> 45 miles of it was in the fast “A” group of my club, averaging over 17mph.
> 
> ...


You look much like my other half, who did 63 miles and 3,5000 feet of climbing on an aero bike today as his first big ride in months


----------



## weepiper (Apr 1, 2018)

Finally got out for the first shot on my road bike today. 2 degrees and snow showers but a respectable 40-odd miles. The support vehicle was waiting as we left


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2018)

Hilarious new Doc about Mamils....Middle Aged Men In Lyrica ..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2018)

By all accounts it’s actually a really good film...

e2a - Fitter, faster and clad in lycra: the middle-aged men racing against stereotypes


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 2, 2018)

I got back on the bike this morning after a month off with piles. I lost about 20% Functional Threshold Power in that time...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2018)

Getting properly bored of this weather now.

Went out today and managed 53 wet, windy miles. 14.5 average which was bloody hard work. Seemed to be a headwind no matter what direction I was going.  My bike is utterly filthy and by the sound of the rear disc there’s something horrible stuck in the caliper. 

Can it be summer now? Please?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2018)

New bike time to celebrate my return to the saddle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> New bike time to celebrate my return to the saddle.
> 
> View attachment 132135


What bits you going to put on it?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What bits you going to put on it?



Going the "Full Valverde" on it... 

Campag mechanical SuperRecord gruppo
Campag Bora Ultra 35 wheels 
Dura Ace pedals
Fizik Arione R1 Versus Evo seat
Vittoria Corsa G+ clinchers


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 7, 2018)

Is there anywhere (or rather, anywhere recommended) in S. London to get a bike frame & forks stripped and repainted (preferably powder coated)?  It seems Sea Bass have stopped doing it, and the only place I can find is ArmourTex in Hackney, which is a bit of a mission from Peckham.


----------



## nick (Apr 7, 2018)

Took a gentle Saturday morning troll up to Canary Wharf and back with Mrs Nick this morning as the weather was finally spring like. 

There were a bunch of kids on BMX / mountain bikes hanging around south of tower bridge on the way up - was grudgingly impressed when we passed a slightly chubby kid of about 12 who was riding no hands in the centre of tower bridge road whilst eating a box of fried chicken - "chapeau" as I believe proper cyclists say.

On the way back saw that we had witnessed the beginning of a "thing" - loads of hooting car horns led us to the sight of hundreds of kids most doing wheelies on a ride out over tower bridge and then west along London wall. The cars etc were at a standstill as the bikes weaved all over the place often in the wrong lane. It was an impressive sight and looked more fun that the grown-up sky ride etc.

A google makes me think it was bikestormz - What Is BikeStormz All About?
From what I read it seems like a good thing (unless you are a driver trying to get across London at the same time) - a peaceful way for kids to "own" a bit of their environment without the apparent need to stab or shoot someone.

I fancy joining in one day - though am at least 20 years too old


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2018)

You are never too old nick !


----------



## nick (Apr 8, 2018)

> Bikestormz started just over 3 years ago as a major ride out which consist of cyclist from all over the UK age mainly ranging from as young as 9 – 25 but not limited to as we have riders up to 35*+* years old that participate.



That has to be a very large plus sign


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Getting properly bored of this weather now.
> 
> Can it be summer now? Please?



Another shocking day on the bike yesterday (weather wise).

I cycled up to London from Lewes to do the Cobble Monster (previously known as the London Classic) and then back to Lewes.  I was out for about 13 hours and I think it rained for 12 and a half of them


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2018)

Cobble Monster was fun though - although not as much fun as previous iterations which have all been blessed with sunshine.  

In years past it has attracted a good crowd of urbanites.  Anyone else do it this year?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, a few of us did. Horrible weather, I had waterproof socks which worked great except the water running down my legs got inside them and sloshed around with nowhere to go. The cobbles were extra tricky in the wet. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2018)

We started a bit late as my pals had to wait for me to drag myself up from Sussex - so we started just after 10.  We barely saw another rider the whole way round and at points wondered if we might be the only ones doing it!  So it was nice to see a fair few bikes at Jamm at the end...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2018)

It was quiet, I think the weather put a lot of people off. We set off at nineish.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2018)

I think it’s safe to say my 7 year old daughter is no longer afraid of speed


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow! 

Ion: I am also fed up of the weather as currently commuting 16-18m a day in it and super done with bring freezing and soggy.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2018)

Managed to take all three kids (age 10-14) to the big adventure playground 3 miles away on bikes by myself. About half and half on road and segregated bike path. The road bit is really quite alarming, although the kids have reasonable road sense. Two out of three quite confident riders, oldest one quite anxious. Drivers just don't give you enough space  nobody was driving particularly aggressively, just too close on the overtakes, and with no reason really. The other thing I noticed is that traffic light cycles are often really short, and if you're a mixed ability group it's often changing to red again before the last rider gets across.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2018)

Just to let everyone know, seeing as the weather is about to get good, I spent about an hour today cleaning my bikes drivetrain back to an almost “as new” condition.

So when it pours down next week it’s my fault


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2018)

First proper ride today, not counting commuting. It was so great to get out and into the hills  Only a 28 mile 2 hour job, but a good amount of ascending. 

I've got that incredibly annoying creaking from the cranks going on though. The sound that only fully stripping, regreasing and reassembling might fix. But won't. And then you pay someone to do it. And then it makes no difference .
I'm right at the beginning of that algorithm now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 15, 2018)

In the name of boredom and science I have just drained and bled a set of R9100 disk brakes three times to determine the best method.

1. Gravity bleed
2. Fill from the bottom
3. Vacuum bleed

The Shimano dealer manual tells you to do 2. followed by 1. but most people (and bike shops) I know do one or the other. 1. worked fine on the front but was rubbish on the rear. 2. followed by 1. was adequate on front and rear but wouldn't satisfy me. 3. works great on front and rear. In all cases you need to partially purge the master cylinder and add a few more drops of fluid to get the elusive "high and hard" lever feel. Shimano specifically tell you not to do this as it can blow out the master cylinder seals but #yolo.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 16, 2018)

I hereby declare summer officially started


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 17, 2018)

Campag goes 12 speed and the cranks look like crap.



The SuperRecord crank is hollow carbon though which will count for something at the coffee shop.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2018)

Twelve speed??? Good grief. 

Must be something wrong with me; I'm happy with my three speed Sturmey Archer hub gear. And drum brakes too!


----------



## klang (Apr 17, 2018)

3 speed and drum brakes is all good, but I'd be concerned about that lock!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2018)

The photo was taken at a "control" on an Audax ride where the bikes are all pretty well monitored, so a lightweight lock's all I carried.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 18, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Twelve speed??? Good grief.
> 
> Must be something wrong with me; I'm happy with my three speed Sturmey Archer hub gear. And drum brakes too!



Didn't the SA hub keep disintegrating on long rides?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 18, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Didn't the SA hub keep disintegrating on long rides?



The 5-speed SA hub on the Pashley Roadster did. After the third hub had packed in (in two years) I got a chap to replace it with an 8-speed which hasn't broken since. I think it's worth noting that Sturmey Archer have discontinued that model of 5-speed hub and replaced it with another 5-speed which is half a kilo(!) heavier. I suspect I wasn't the only person suffering hub failures...

The 3-speed on the Pashley Guv'nor hasn't missed a beat


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 18, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Twelve speed??? Good grief.
> 
> Must be something wrong with me; I'm happy with my three speed Sturmey Archer hub gear. And drum brakes too!
> 
> View attachment 133025


The mudguards alone look heavier than my entire bike 

If you do audax rides on that you must have legs made of steel


----------



## nick (Apr 18, 2018)

Park Lane south bound is a nightmare this week because they have blocked off a lane to give various despots privacy at the Commonwealth Heads of Government shindig. The motorized vehicles are all squeezing into the remaining lanes, leaving less space to cycle though the gaps. Also making it hard to breath because of the resulting fumes


----------



## a_chap (Apr 19, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The mudguards alone look heavier than my entire bike



The mudguards are gorgeous  and don't really weight that much.

I got them from Woody's Fenders. *Mudguard porn here:* Wood bicycle fenders

Pashley also do their own wooden mudguards Wooden Mudguards  •  Pashley  •  The Collection  •  Accessories & Attire but flat mudguards aren't half as good as concave ones.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you do audax rides on that you must have legs made of steel



Hah! Audax rides on the Guv'nor are easy compared to Audax rides on the Pashley Roadster. That's a bit more of a challenge seeing as it weighs 25Kg or so, then there's the hundredweight of luggage I haul round with me...

Here's me on the Roadster at the start of the National 400 in 2016, complete with legs of steel and massive hangover 



ETA: who needs cycling shoes, eh?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2018)

a_chap said:


> The mudguards are gorgeous  and don't really weight that much.
> 
> I got them from Woody's Fenders. *Mudguard porn here:* Wood bicycle fenders
> 
> ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m picturing you getting on a carbon race bike and propelling yourself into orbit


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2018)

Regarding cycling shoes and those mini ski binders that they clip into. I can honestly say I cannot tell any difference between clip ons and a pair of Adidas Sambas. But I too have had legs of iron, once!


----------



## a_chap (Apr 19, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m picturing you getting on a carbon race bike and propelling yourself into orbit



I'm often overtaken by skinny little fuckers on carbon fibre bikes which have an under-saddle pack *that's about the size of my fist*.  When at Controls on Audax rides it amuses me to suggest they try picking my bike (plus attached luggage) up and seeing the wide-eyed expression of disbelief on their scrawny little faces.

For the 1200km Paris-Brest-Paris in 2015 I rode to the start from Worcester on the Roadster. I was hauling not only the tools, clothes, spares, food, etc. that I'd need on the actual ride but also ancillary clothes, shoes, etc. that I'd need for the days before and after the event. The whole lot was... heavy.

I encountered some other Brits about a hundred miles or so from Paris. They were having a rest and refuel, so I stopped for a while also. They commented on my "huge" bike (the cheek!) so I suggested they pick it up to see how it compared to their bikes. How I chuckled when one of them *literally *could not even pick it up


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Regarding cycling shoes and those mini ski binders that they clip into. I can honestly say I cannot tell any difference between clip ons and a pair of Adidas Sambas. But I too have had legs of iron, once!


I can. I recently put a set of flats on my bike to go riding with my daughter and hated them. Just feel so disconnected from the bike, and standing out the pedals on hills is rubbish as you can’t dig in as much. Plus no pulling up as well as pushing down.

Clipless pedals are


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I'm often overtaken by skinny little fuckers on carbon fibre bikes which have an under-saddle pack *that's about the size of my fist*.  When at Controls on Audax rides it amuses me to suggest they try picking my bike (plus attached luggage) up and seeing the wide-eyed expression of disbelief on their scrawny little faces.
> 
> For the 1200km Paris-Brest-Paris in 2015 I rode to the start from Worcester on the Roadster. I was hauling not only the tools, clothes, spares, food, etc. that I'd need on the actual ride but also ancillary clothes, shoes, etc. that I'd need for the days before and after the event. The whole lot was... heavy.
> 
> I encountered some other Brits about a hundred miles or so from Paris. They were having a rest and refuel, so I stopped for a while also. They commented on my "huge" bike (the cheek!) so I suggested they pick it up to see how it compared to their bikes. How I chuckled when one of them *literally *could not even pick it up


So what sort of average speeds are you managing for those rides on your mighty steed?


----------



## Winot (Apr 19, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Is there anywhere (or rather, anywhere recommended) in S. London to get a bike frame & forks stripped and repainted (preferably powder coated)?  It seems Sea Bass have stopped doing it, and the only place I can find is ArmourTex in Hackney, which is a bit of a mission from Peckham.



Late to this - I suspect there is nowhere as I have had bikes resprayed at Brixton Cycles and Condor and they both sent them out of London iirc.

What's more timing is a pain - they don't seem to have a booking service so you can't say that you want the frame done in e.g. 6 weeks' time and then give it to them a few days before. Instead, they take your bike and keep it for 6 weeks. Antediluvian customer service.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 19, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So what sort of average speeds are you managing for those rides on your mighty steed?



Generally just the merest fraction inside the minimum overall event speed.

Although I have finished a 600 in 38 hours on the Roadster which you could say was _*absolutely flying*_


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 19, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I can. I recently put a set of flats on my bike to go riding with my daughter and hated them. Just feel so disconnected from the bike, and standing out the pedals on hills is rubbish as you can’t dig in as much. Plus no pulling up as well as pushing down.
> 
> Clipless pedals are



Riding a bike without SPD/SPD-SL just feels wrong and even dangerous to me. They are worth about 5-7% on power output vs flats.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 21, 2018)

I went out for a sneaky Friday morning childfree ride yesterday (kids have a half day at school on a Friday here and I had a day off work). It was a beautiful warm sunny day. Because I only decided to go spontaneously I was by myself. All lovely until about ten miles in when I stopped at some temporary traffic lights, unclipped and for some reason rested my foot on top of the pedal again instead of putting it straight down  which clipped me in again and then I couldn't get my foot out again in time to stop the unceremonious sideways topple  all rather undignified. No-one was there to see it at least. I weirdly didn't seem to have any damage on the side of me that hit the deck at all but I somehow managed to whack my other shin really hard on some bit of the bike (bottle cage maybe) and it instantly came up in a big lump. Had a banana and got back on, did another 16 miles and went home to get the kids coming in from school. It was really swollen up when I got home so I sat with ice on it. Swelling down today but still hurts quite a lot  and generally quite achey about the body from falling off. Such a stupid accident


----------



## a_chap (Apr 21, 2018)

At least you fell off where no-one could see you.

I changed a pair of cleats once but failed to tighten them properly so part way through my commute - as I approached a set of traffic lights on red - I found that twisting my foot twisted the entire cleat and wouldn't release my shoe. A fraction of a second later I found that the same thing had happened to the other cleat.

Not being able to grab on to anything I toppled sideways in front of a huge audience   

Sorry about your leg though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 21, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I went out for a sneaky Friday morning childfree ride yesterday (kids have a half day at school on a Friday here and I had a day off work). It was a beautiful warm sunny day. Because I only decided to go spontaneously I was by myself. All lovely until about ten miles in when I stopped at some temporary traffic lights, unclipped and for some reason rested my foot on top of the pedal again instead of putting it straight down  which clipped me in again and then I couldn't get my foot out again in time to stop the unceremonious sideways topple  all rather undignified. No-one was there to see it at least. I weirdly didn't seem to have any damage on the side of me that hit the deck at all but I somehow managed to whack my other shin really hard on some bit of the bike (bottle cage maybe) and it instantly came up in a big lump. Had a banana and got back on, did another 16 miles and went home to get the kids coming in from school. It was really swollen up when I got home so I sat with ice on it. Swelling down today but still hurts quite a lot  and generally quite achey about the body from falling off. Such a stupid accident


You missed off the important bit - was the _bike_ OK?


----------



## klang (Apr 21, 2018)

i broke my elbow when I toppled sideways a few years ago.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You missed off the important bit - was the _bike_ OK?


Sti lever knocked a bit squint and scratched a bit, that's all


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve probably told this one here before, but my stupidest clipless story was one evening commute when I came up to the very busy pedestrian crossing outside Leeds station and as I came to stop at the lights, unclipped and attempted a ‘postman’s dismount’ intending to walk over the crossing. As my right leg swung over the back of the bike my left leg pushed down on the pedal and clipped back in. Miraculously I didn’t topple over, but the dance moves I had to employ not to do this were probably less digninfied than ending up on my arse would have been. Amused a few pedestrians at least.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely 50 mile ride to Cambridge just now. I forgoten how nice riding is when the weather is good.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2018)

Why have one handlebar when you can have two?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why have one handlebar when you can have two?


Except I believe Canyon specifically say not to use the lower part as a handlebar...

I get the concept and it's a good idea for gravel riding, but it looks bloody silly.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

MORE FUCKING RAIN 

Seriously, when do we get spring?


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 27, 2018)

I did the topple thing with toe-clips, as I wasn't used to riding with them, and started taking my feet out too late, and toppled over and gashed all my leg.  As I tell this, I realise now that this was actually ten years ago. Jees.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 27, 2018)

I did it just over 10 years ago too - when I foolishly thought it would be a good idea to track-stand at some traffic lights whilst clipped in. 

I toppled over and broke my wrist.

The timing was not great as my twin girls had been born just 2 weeks earlier meaning use of hands was quite important.

When I called my partner to tell her that instead of coming home I'd be going to hospital and would be in plaster for a month or so she was not too sympathetic (and rightly so) .


----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2018)

Went out on the road bike again and did some laps of the road round Arthur's Seat (it's lovely and sunny here today, sorry bees  ). No clipping/unclipping incidents today. Previously I've only done that route on a mountain bike and always had to stop for breath on the climb. Did it three times today, didn't have to stop once, the last time up I was puffing a bit but still sailed past a guy on a mountain bike with a cheery 'morning'. 1700 feet of climb in 16 miles. Feeling quite good


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

1700ft in 16 miles, blimey


----------



## plurker (Apr 27, 2018)

I saw a rider last night with an LED speedo thing on the back of their bike - displays seeped and then acts as a brake light when you decelerate.

VeloCityLight with sensor package - VeloCityLight Shop

What do we reckon - would a driver notice/care about me more if they could see I'm riding at 24mph, or just barrel past on a close pass anyway because y'know, they're in a box.  Worth a £35 spend, or just another gimmicky thing? I'm tending words the latter and saving £35 towards a Cycliq light combined with camera instead.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

Drivers don't see an entire rider and bike covered head to toe in hi-viz, they're hardly going to suddenly see a number on the back of you


----------



## plurker (Apr 27, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Drivers don't see an entire rider and bike covered head to toe in hi-viz, they're hardly going to suddenly see a number on the back of you



I certainly noticed the other rider with it from a way off, but more in a 'what's that?' kind of way...then I flew past them (speed said 17mph)

Somewhere in my unrealistic brain, I was giving credit to those that did see me - thinking they'd recognise that I was riding at (say) 26mph and consider not overtaking or squeezing past


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

plurker said:


> I certainly noticed the other rider with it from a way off, but more in a 'what's that?' kind of way...then I flew past them (speed said 17mph)
> 
> Somewhere in my unrealistic brain, I was giving credit to those that did see me - thinking they'd recognise that I was riding at (say) 26mph and consider not overtaking or squeezing past


You noticed because you’re a cyclist. 

The pessimist in me thinks of a driver did see any speed number they’d just see it as yet another reason _to_ overtake - “only doing 19mph, holding me up in this 30 limit” etc


----------



## BigTom (Apr 27, 2018)

^that
I can't imagine many drivers using it as cue to decide there's little/no point in overtaking, the number of drivers who pass me straight into a traffic jam just says to me that there's more interest in getting past a cyclist than in there being any point in getting past them. Must Get In Front. 
I like the idea of rear lights which are also brake lights though, iirc SeeSense did this first and they are good if that's what you want.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 27, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except I believe Canyon specifically say not to use the lower part as a handlebar...
> 
> I get the concept and it's a good idea for gravel riding, but it looks bloody silly.



With no interest in this kind of cycling, can you explain the purpose of this? Is it because the drop handlebars are too flexible going over gravel and this stiffens it all up to make handling easier or more comfortable? I can't really see what else that bar would be doing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

BigTom said:


> With no interest in this kind of cycling, can you explain the purpose of this? Is it because the drop handlebars are too flexible going over gravel and this stiffens it all up to make handling easier or more comfortable? I can't really see what else that bar would be doing.


The opposite - it’s to provide a degree of flex into the tops for when you’re riding over rougher surfaces.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2018)

I'd have thought drivers if they noticed the number at all would be more likely to think it referred to their own speed than the cyclist. Because of those ''slow down" speed displays you get on entering villages/small towns in rural areas. Just unnecessarily confusing/distracting imo.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

As for the brake lights - I’m not keen. It could easily become another thing used as an excuse for poor driver behaviour (“Well, how was I supposed to know you were slowing down, you didn’t have those new brake lights” etc)


----------



## BigTom (Apr 27, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The opposite - it’s to provide a degree of flex into the tops for when you’re riding over rougher surfaces.



oh i see - the top bar is not solid (or less solid) so it can flex and the whole thing is held together by the bottom bar, makes sense, thank you


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2018)

BigTom said:


> oh i see - the top bar is not solid (or less solid) so it can flex and the whole thing is held together by the bottom bar, makes sense, thank you


Yeah, the lower bar isn’t meant to be held with your hands at all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2018)

I reckon those speedo lights would just mean more drivers tutting at you for going too fast in 20mph zones etc.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 29, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> MORE FUCKING RAIN
> 
> Seriously, when do we get spring?


i know the feeling, curtailed a ride yesterday after getting soaked and then freezing


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello cycling urbs, wondering if anyone can help with a primary school project re: Tour de France please? Basically, is there a way to get hold of TdF 'bumf' - press packs/maps/posters/team info etc? I've got a vague idea of tying together the cycling/fitness angle alongside language/geography work... Each class could have a team, follow their progress, plot on maps, design jerseys, cry bitter tears when their rider gets disqualified for drugs etc. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## nick (Apr 30, 2018)

Re "Gimmick" lighting: I bought a rear brake light the other week - (exposure Tracer REakt). Supposedly it has an accelerometer in it that swaps it from flash to solid light when it detects you braking. I'm told it works - I'm not sure how effectively as I rarely look under my saddle when braking.
However I am very pleased with the eye bleeding brightness of it: even in daylight I think I have reduced my chances of a SMIDSY incident


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> Hello cycling urbs, wondering if anyone can help with a primary school project re: Tour de France please? Basically, is there a way to get hold of TdF 'bumf' - press packs/maps/posters/team info etc? I've got a vague idea of tying together the cycling/fitness angle alongside language/geography work... Each class could have a team, follow their progress, plot on maps, design jerseys, cry bitter tears when their rider gets disqualified for drugs etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help


I had a magazine last year that came with a big map and various other bits, will dig it out and see what it was called.

When I’ve got more time later I’ll dig out links to all the teams etc, rider lists won’t be conformed until nearer the start.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 30, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> Hello cycling urbs, wondering if anyone can help with a primary school project re: Tour de France please? Basically, is there a way to get hold of TdF 'bumf' - press packs/maps/posters/team info etc? I've got a vague idea of tying together the cycling/fitness angle alongside language/geography work... Each class could have a team, follow their progress, plot on maps, design jerseys, cry bitter tears when their rider gets disqualified for drugs etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help



There is lots of information on the route and teams here: Tour de France 2018

I feel sorry for the poor little buggers who get Michleton-Scott or Wanty Groupe Gobert as “their” teams...


----------



## BigTom (Apr 30, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> Hello cycling urbs, wondering if anyone can help with a primary school project re: Tour de France please? Basically, is there a way to get hold of TdF 'bumf' - press packs/maps/posters/team info etc? I've got a vague idea of tying together the cycling/fitness angle alongside language/geography work... Each class could have a team, follow their progress, plot on maps, design jerseys, cry bitter tears when their rider gets disqualified for drugs etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help



Have you tried contacting someone on the media team to see if they can help you?
Identification Media Area - Tour de France

Tour De Yorkshire has lots of educational stuff... could you change to doing that instead?


----------



## ricbake (Apr 30, 2018)

This looks useful

Resources : Le Tour de France


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> There is lots of information on the route and teams here: Tour de France 2018
> 
> I feel sorry for the poor little buggers who get Michleton-Scott or Wanty Groupe Gobert as “their” teams...


Wanty GG are my favourite team, partly because all the best people ride Cube bikes  but I like the way they regularly chuck riders up the road in hopeless breakaways 

Plus Van Keirsbulk riding a 190km solo breakaway in stage 4 last year was epic 

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...laume-van-keirsbulcks-190km-solo-break-339638


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2018)

Gloves would have been a good idea today. Only rode about two miles and that cold northerly had my fingers nearly dropping off. Piss off winter!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Gloves would have been a good idea today. Only rode about two miles and that cold northerly had my fingers nearly dropping off. Piss off winter!


Did 40 miles today. The sun was shining. Yet I was in my winter gloves, jacket and thermal bib tights.

Bored of this now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2018)

Just had the most fantastic revenge on a dickhead in an Audi Q7.

I was turning left on a roundabout, he overtook me on the outside with about 6 inches to spare then cut across me causing me to almost end up hitting the kerb.

Unfortunately for the twat I caught up with him at the next set of traffic lights. Positioned myself directly in front of him and proceeded to ride in primary position at a nice sedate pace for the next mile and a half. Due to traffic coming the other way he had zero chance to overtake.


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> First proper ride today, not counting commuting. It was so great to get out and into the hills  Only a 28 mile 2 hour job, but a good amount of ascending.
> 
> I've got that incredibly annoying creaking from the cranks going on though. The sound that only fully stripping, regreasing and reassembling might fix. But won't. And then you pay someone to do it. And then it makes no difference .
> I'm right at the beginning of that algorithm now.





Update on CreakGate
After months of me trying to fix this by stepping down and reassembling I took it in to a shop  
He was very nice and explained that it can take ages to isolate the problem. 
Essentially I paid £88 and it turned out to be lost chain ring bolts! I have new bearings in my rear wheel, drilled out rounded bolts in my cranks and a new bottom bracket as well  But it was none of those things. Ah well . 

Its quiet !


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> Update on CreakGate
> After months of me trying to fix this by stepping down and reassembling I took it in to a shop
> He was very nice and explained that it can take ages to isolate the problem.
> Essentially I paid £88 and it turned out to be lost chain ring bolts! I have new bearings in my rear wheel, drilled out rounded bolts in my cranks and a new bottom bracket as well  But it was none of those things. Ah well .
> ...


I've come to the conclusion that it's not a proper ride unless my bike makes a creak from some part of it at least once during a ride  

Yesterday was the headset, previous was the rear disc brake. Who knows what delights tomorrow will bring, they always seem to fix themselves  

In the latest "fuck this weather" news, its was lovely and dry yesterday so took the chance to clean my drivetrain and applied some new summer dry ceramic lube I've acquired.

So of course it's now pissing it down today and will all be washed off within seconds


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I had a magazine last year that came with a big map and various other bits, will dig it out and see what it was called.
> When I’ve got more time later I’ll dig out links to all the teams etc, rider lists won’t be conformed until nearer the start.


Cheers - good shout; what's the go to magazine for Tour news/info?


DownwardDog said:


> There is lots of information on the route and teams here: Tour de France 2018
> I feel sorry for the poor little buggers who get Michleton-Scott or Wanty Groupe Gobert as “their” teams...


Yeh, I thought it might be a bit shit if you got a rubbish team; there are only 11 classes though so I can probably double up - give each class a decent team too...


BigTom said:


> Have you tried contacting someone on the media team to see if they can help you?
> Identification Media Area - Tour de France
> Tour De Yorkshire has lots of educational stuff... could you change to doing that instead?


Cheers; will have a look. Not sure re: TdY - could be a bigger language problem than the TdF? 


ricbake said:


> This looks useful Resources : Le Tour de France


Yes - good stuff there, ta.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> Cheers - good shout; what's the go to magazine for Tour news/info?


Official Tour De France Magazine Subscription | Buy at Newsstand.co.uk | Miscellaneous

Thats the one I had last year, says this years version will be out on 25/05/18. 

For day to day up dates you'll be better off with the various blogs/cycling websites, I also imagine GCN on Youtube will be doing daily race reports.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2018)

Yes, the GCN reports were great last year - nothing 7 year olds like more than cyclists falling off in the rain


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2018)

Velon: Bringing fans closer to pro cycling will be a good source of info also.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 2, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> Yeh, I thought it might be a bit shit if you got a rubbish team; there are only 11 classes though so I can probably double up - give each class a decent team too...



Well, if had to sort the TdF teams into "decent" and "rubbish"...

*DECENT*
QUICK - STEP FLOORS (QST)
BORA - HANSGROHE (BOH)
AG2R LA MONDIALE (ALM)
MOVISTAR TEAM (MOV)
BMC RACING TEAM (BMC)
BAHRAIN - MERIDA (TBM)
ASTANA PRO TEAM (AST)
TEAM SKY (SKY)
UAE TEAM EMIRATES (UAD)
LOTTO SOUDAL (LTS)
GROUPAMA - FDJ (GFC)

*RUBBISH*
TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO (TLJ)
TREK - SEGAFREDO (TFS)
TEAM EF EDUCATION FIRST - DRAPAC PRESENTED BY CANNONDALE (EFD)
TEAM SUNWEB (SUN)
TEAM DIMENSION DATA (DDD)
TEAM KATUSHA ALPECIN (TKA)
MITCHELTON - SCOTT (MTS)
COFIDIS SOLUTIONS CREDITS (COF)
FORTUNEO-SAMSIC (FVC)
DIRECT ENERGIE (DEN)
WANTY GROUPE GOBERT (WGG) 

TdY is a joke event. If you're going to do another race as wells as or instead of it should be the Tour de Feminin which is confusingly in Czechia.

Welcome - Tour de Feminin


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Well, if had to sort the TdF teams into "decent" and "rubbish"...
> 
> *DECENT*
> QUICK - STEP FLOORS (QST)
> ...


That is really handy - thanks.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just had the most fantastic revenge on a dickhead in an Audi Q7.
> 
> I was turning left on a roundabout, he overtook me on the outside with about 6 inches to spare then cut across me causing me to almost end up hitting the kerb.
> 
> Unfortunately for the twat I caught up with him at the next set of traffic lights. Positioned myself directly in front of him and proceeded to ride in primary position at a nice sedate pace for the next mile and a half. Due to traffic coming the other way he had zero chance to overtake.



Sadly this is how you get run over.


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2018)

Ooft.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 5, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Ooft.
> View attachment 134520


Just saw that on Strava. Bit of a lump in the middle!


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just saw that on Strava. Bit of a lump in the middle!


That was a tough climb. Headwind all the way too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 5, 2018)

weepiper said:


> That was a tough climb. Headwind all the way too


“Character building”


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2018)

The effing Tour de Yorkshire race going down the Barwick to Leeds Road and stealing my KOM, the fuckers.


----------



## 8115 (May 5, 2018)

Does anyone know, does town cycling rinse your brakes or am I riding the wrong way? I got a new bike early March and then took it back for a free one month service which was more like 2 months and I needed a new set of brakes. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2018)

8115 said:


> Does anyone know, does town cycling rinse your brakes or am I riding the wrong way? I got a new bike early March and then took it back for a free one month service which was more like 2 months and I needed a new set of brakes. I guess it makes sense.


New brake pads? Not unusual on a bike with v brakes, the pads they come with are often really cheap. The new ones might last longer. If you think that they are stopping you by friction, them wearing out won't seem so surprising. Mind you you may be constantly dragging your brakes a little bit on descents which will wear them out faster than just freewheeling and using the brakes to actually come to a stop when you need to.


----------



## braindancer (May 5, 2018)

Yay!  A bike ride in shorts an t shirt!


----------



## weepiper (May 6, 2018)

Ooft, part two:
 
*dies*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2018)

Todays effort, hit my highest ever speed on a bike, within spitting distance of 50mph


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 10, 2018)

My birthday is coming up, so have just ordered a Wahoo Element Bolt GPS 

£40 discount as well


----------



## nuffsaid (May 11, 2018)

I'll just leave this here...

They're out to get you: study finds cyclists face paranoia about drivers

"As a cyclist in a busy urban environment, it can seem that some drivers are out to get you. And now a new study has concluded that for many bike riders, this is only too true: a sense of paranoia is a clinical reality."


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2018)

I cycled to work for the first time in ages today, and not having ridden at the weekend for a couple of weeks. I think it's my bottom bracket which is making nasty mechanical noises, although it's hard to be sure as my arms haven't got enough power to replicate the force my legs put on it. Before I take it to a mechanic, does anyone have any ideas? For reference, it's a Specialized Allez and I only rode it on the middle chainset today.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2018)

Went to Mallorca on holiday and did a lot of cycling, great roads for it. Had a rental Colnago with di2 which has ruined me for life.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2018)

Thinking of getting this later this week on the cycle to work scheme:
Norco Search A Tiagra 2018 Adventure Road Bike | CYCLOCROSS BIKES | Evans Cycles


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2018)

Deffo getting one now as I test rode it and it's sweet. 
Anyone know how much, if anything, I can flog a Specialized Allez Elite '08 for?
Its seatpost is fixed in one position and I suppose I'll have to clean it, so I won't bother if I'll only get £50 for it, but maybe someone would spend £100 on it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Deffo getting one now as I test rode it and it's sweet.
> Anyone know how much, if anything, I can flog a Specialized Allez Elite '08 for?
> Its seatpost is fixed in one position and I suppose I'll have to clean it, so I won't bother if I'll only get £50 for it, but maybe someone would spend £100 on it?


Why fixed? You mean it’s seized? There are ways and means of getting them out if so...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why fixed? You mean it’s seized? There are ways and means of getting them out if so...


Aye, bike mechanic said there was no way of getting out without breaking it. Something to with it being fitted wrongly iirc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, bike mechanic said there was no way of getting out without breaking it. Something to with it being fitted wrongly iirc


Sounds... odd.

Well, you either need to find someone with the exact same length legs as you or just use it as your n+1 winter bike when you get your shiny new one


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds... odd.


Summat to do with carbon seatpost in aluminium frame or the other way round. Or steel. Some sort of mineral anyway. I don't really take in what bike mechanics tell me. It goes in one ear and out the other  (not that I'm actually embarrassed )
I think I I'll end up donating it. Have only got one space for a bike in the garage and am not allowed to keep one in my bedroom cos of stupid rules.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Summat to do with carbon seatpost in aluminium frame or the other way round. Or steel. Some sort of mineral anyway. I don't really take in what bike mechanics tell me. It goes in one ear and out the other  (not that I'm actually embarrassed )
> I think I I'll end up donating it. Have only got one space for a bike in the garage and am not allowed to keep one in my bedroom cos of stupid rules.


Ah, yeah, a carbon post in an aluminium frame will eventually seize if it hasn’t got suitable paste applied or isn’t regularly taken out.

It’s not dead though - they can be removed if suitably determined.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2018)

Well let's face it, I'm not going to bother getting it out, so will have to sell as it is or give it to my library. 
I dunno though, it might pain me to see customers riding around on MY bike. 
I'm feeling quite sentimental about it. I've had it ten years and it's seen me through a lot of trials and tribulations, taken me to job interviews, taken me up canals to visit belushi when he was dying, to see my mum in hospitals and care home, and has borne my increasing weight. It's also done more for my mental and physical health than any drug or therapy has ever done. I feel like I should perform some sort of farewell ceremony when I part with it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2018)

You have space. N+1.


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Well let's face it, I'm not going to bother getting it out, so will have to sell as it is or give it to my library.
> I dunno though, it might pain me to see customers riding around on MY bike.
> I'm feeling quite sentimental about it. I've had it ten years and it's seen me through a lot of trials and tribulations, taken me to job interviews, taken me up canals to visit belushi when he was dying, to see my mum in hospitals and care home, and has borne my increasing weight. It's also done more for my mental and physical health than any drug or therapy has ever done. I feel like I should perform some sort of farewell ceremony when I part with it!


Keep it for a winter bike.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 23, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, bike mechanic said there was no way of getting out without breaking it. Something to with it being fitted wrongly iirc



As the carbon fibres in carbon fibre are electrically conductive they expose the aluminium to galvanic corrosion forming Al203 (aluminium oxide) which is insoluble in just about everything. It's this oxide which is fixing the post in the frame. In my time I have experimented with citric, hydrochloric, sulfuric and phosphoric acid to no avail. Also ethanol, methanol, petrol and ammonia did nothing. Your only shot is to get it as hot as you can and try to twist it out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 23, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> As the carbon fibres in carbon fibre are electrically conductive they expose the aluminium to galvanic corrosion forming Al203 (aluminium oxide) which is insoluble in just about everything. It's this oxide which is fixing the post in the frame. In my time I have experimented with citric, hydrochloric, sulfuric and phosphoric acid to no avail. Also ethanol, methanol, petrol and ammonia did nothing. Your only shot is to get it as hot as you can and try to twist it out.


Or just ring this guy:

Stuck Seatpost? Seized bicycle seatpost removal by The Seatpost Man.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or just ring this guy:
> 
> Stuck Seatpost? Seized bicycle seatpost removal by The Seatpost Man.


Oh he's a useful guy to know about!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 23, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Oh he's a useful guy to know about!


He’s in a rather niche business but there’s clearly the demand


----------



## DownwardDog (May 23, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He’s in a rather niche business but there’s clearly the demand



He's quite coy about what his custom "tool" is.

I have considered using a hydraulic fence post puller in the past but a) I've never been beaten yet by a seat post and b) I think it would be hard to jig the frame in a manner that would be secure and wouldn't destroy it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 23, 2018)

Just had my best ride of the year - 52 miles, 2300ft climbing, all in glorious sunshine. Averaged over 16mph and got 49 Strava segment pb’s 

Happy with that, even if my legs are now refusing to get me up the stairs


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2018)

Some degenerate cunts stole my bike wheels. I guess it was bound to happen at some point. I've got a spare front, but what do I need exactly to assemble the back wheel on a budget? it was a 26 inch, for a hybrid, and a 7 speed shimano freewheel cassette. They quoted £90 plus labour in a bike shop which I am sure is more than it needs to be.


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2018)

I think I worked out this was the exact freewheel: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-14-28-Speed-Screw-Freewheel/dp/B000WFHUKQ/ref=cts_sp_4_vtp


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2018)

actually this is what i need right? 26 " Alloy REAR Mountain Bike Wheel & 7 SPEED SHIMANO FREEWHEEL Bicycle MTB (R) 7426791941668 | eBay


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

My new bike is FIT:


----------



## DownwardDog (May 24, 2018)

Nice but the reflectors need to go ASAFP.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Nice but the reflectors need to go ASAFP.


why?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2018)

Nice 

Now learn how to look after it


----------



## BigTom (May 24, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Nice but the reflectors need to go ASAFP.



_that's illegal_ [/spod]

rear and pedal reflectors required between dusk and dawn. Not that anyone with clips has reflectors on their pedals or has been done for such


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2018)

BigTom said:


> _that's illegal_ [/spod]
> 
> rear and pedal reflectors required between dusk and dawn. Not that anyone with clips has reflectors on their pedals or has been done for such


Yeah, not quite sure where you're meant to put them on SPD-SL pedals  

As for the ones on the wheels, mine never had any to begin with...


----------



## BigTom (May 24, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, not quite sure where you're meant to put them on SPD-SL pedals
> 
> As for the ones on the wheels, mine never had any to begin with...



wheel reflectors are not a legal requirement, nor is a front reflector. Rear reflector plus front and rear reflectors on pedals. There is no place for them to go on SPD (or the other non-toe clip clip pedal system afaik) and every bike with those pedals is, between dusk and dawn, technically illegal. But I don't think anyone has ever been stopped for it and I would be really surprised if anyone ever was, probably most coppers don't really know what reflectors bikes are meant to have and assume pedals are not legally required since so many bikes can't have them.

It is a good place to have reflectives though, as the eye is more drawn to movement and having them on the pedals/legs is likely to be more effective than having them on the bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

So why is the upsidedowntory so down on reflectors then?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

Just stuck a bright orange bottle cage on it too


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

Don't think I'm gonna bother fitting it with SPDs - on my old bike, my right shoe fell apart as I kept using my foot as a brake and it wore out, so I was cycling on SPDs with normal shoes for a few years, which is probably not good for one's health. Will stick with the braces or whatever they are called for the time being


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2018)

Why on earth were you using your foot as a brake  

As for riding on SPD pedals in normal shoes


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why on earth were you using your foot as a brake


Just seemed a natural thing to do with metal feet when you're stopping at red lights


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 24, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Just seemed a natural thing to do with metal feet when you're stopping at red lights




You are aware of those lever things on your handlebars, yeah?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You are aware of those lever things on your handlebars, yeah?


aye, but i also liked to put my foot down - it makes a very satisfactory scraping noise. Anyway, I'm not getting them on this bike as I'm sure I would do the same again, and they're not all that for commuting and for fun rides in the countryside.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> So why is the upsidedowntory so down on reflectors then?



˙ǝʇʇǝssɐɔ ǝɥʇ puıɥǝq ʞsıp ʞɹop ǝɥʇ ɟo pıɹ ʇǝƃ oslɐ ˙ʞuɐʍ ʎlǝʇnlosqɐ ʞool ʎǝɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2018)

BigTom said:


> There is no place for them to go on SPD (or the other non-toe clip clip pedal system afaik)



Shimano T420s are SPD pedals with reflectors. Their coffee shop credibility is less than zero.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> ˙ǝʇʇǝssɐɔ ǝɥʇ puıɥǝq ʞsıp ʞɹop ǝɥʇ ɟo pıɹ ʇǝƃ oslɐ ˙ʞuɐʍ ʎlǝʇnlosqɐ ʞool ʎǝɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq


I think they look fine


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 25, 2018)

So have you ridden it yet? How does it go?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So have you ridden it yet? How does it go?


Yes of course! It's lovely. Got sent to work in another part of town today and had to cycle through some rough paths in a woods and it was so good not to have to worry about my wheels/tyres. Can also get up to the same speeds as my road bike on smooth surfaces


----------



## nick (May 25, 2018)

Dork disk = thank you for teaching me a new word


----------



## nick (May 25, 2018)

So lower pressure saves energy. True or false?
I've got 28mm tubeless (schwalbe G-one speed) on my gravel bike and keep them relatively soft (say 60-80 psi). The fashion / theory seems to be that the lower pressure with wider tyres
a) gives a bit more comfort on London's mean potholed streets
b) saves energy that would be otherwise wasted bouncing up and down if running at higher pressure, when the tyres wouldn't be able to deform for small irregularities in the road

What do you reckon? this years fashion, or is it a newish discovery form the world of physics?
I have a sneaking suspicion that the Pros on the Tours are probably using really high pressure on narrow tyres, or are they now changing as well?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 25, 2018)

nick said:


> So lower pressure saves energy. True or false?
> I've got 28mm tubeless (schwalbe G-one speed) on my gravel bike and keep them relatively soft (say 60-80 psi). The fashion / theory seems to be that the lower pressure with wider tyres
> a) gives a bit more comfort on London's mean potholed streets
> b) saves energy that would be otherwise wasted bouncing up and down if running at higher pressure, when the tyres wouldn't be able to deform for small irregularities in the road
> ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 25, 2018)

Also - 28mm tubeless at 80 psi? You could probably (almost) halve that.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 26, 2018)

nick said:


> b) saves energy that would be otherwise wasted bouncing up and down if running at higher pressure, when the tyres wouldn't be able to deform for small irregularities in the road



Deforming the tyre also takes energy and there is only one source of energy one a bike (unless you're motodoping).

I run 5.0/5.5 (F/R) on tubeless, 7.5/8.0 with tubes and tubulars. Your body weight is the biggest factor for finding the sweet spot IME&O.

PSI is only used in Brexitstan. Bar is the traditional continental and therefore proper unit of measure for bicycle tyre pressures.


----------



## rutabowa (May 26, 2018)

Much as I try to use the local bike shop their cheapest quote for a basic 7 speed back wheel was 90£ not including labour... I got exactly the wheel I needed from the baldwins cycles ebay shop, and they put on an inner tube and a decent cityjet tyre for 40£ altogether, and it arrived the next day, so my bike is now working again. I can't really afford to not save £50/over 50% on a repair.


----------



## nick (May 29, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> PSI is only used in Brexitstan. Bar is the traditional continental and therefore proper unit of measure for bicycle tyre pressures.


By that token - do you also have continental brakes (rear on the right)? I was offered that option  when my bike was built and it was news to me that there were regional variations - I wonder why that ever came about?


----------



## weepiper (May 29, 2018)

nick said:


> By that token - do you also have continental brakes (rear on the right)? I was offered that option  when my bike was built and it was news to me that there were regional variations - I wonder why that ever came about?


It's to do with which side of the road your country drives on. We drive on the left so to signal right and cross traffic to turn you take your right hand off the bars. Safer to have your rear brake as the only brake than the front. In countries where they drive on the left they fit the rear brake to the right.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 30, 2018)

nick said:


> By that token - do you also have continental brakes (rear on the right)? I was offered that option  when my bike was built and it was news to me that there were regional variations - I wonder why that ever came about?



I have always done right-front (Belgian/Italian style). Right-rear seems to be just France and USA now. Somebody was telling me that right-front is now an EU standard but that French bike shops don't give a fuck.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> I run 5.0/5.5 (F/R) on tubeless, 7.5/8.0 with tubes and tubulars.


For what width tyres? 8.0 bar is what, 110 psi? 

Unless you’re the size of a house, fuck that, your arse must be made of leather...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 30, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For what width tyres? 8.0 bar is what, 110 psi?
> 
> Unless you’re the size of a house, fuck that, your arse must be made of leather...



I usually ride 25s and weight 69kg. I and my arse have ridden over 200,000km on road bikes. The last nerve endings in my perineum were destroyed years ago when I lived in Belgium where pavé was always on the carte du jour.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2018)

You’re lighter than me and running nearly 40psi more


----------



## weepiper (May 30, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You’re lighter than me and running nearly 40psi more


With tubes though. Generally I set road bikes with tubes at 100psi at work or 110 if the customer is quite hefty. I set my own at 80 because I weigh 8 and a half stone and so far so good. Being teeny means I don't need tubeless (I run my MTB tyres at 20psi offroad and very rarely puncture). It's about how you ride as well as your weight though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2018)

weepiper said:


> With tubes though. Generally I set road bikes with tubes at 100psi at work or 110 if the customer is quite hefty. I set my own at 80 because I weigh 8 and a half stone and so far so good. Being teeny means I don't need tubeless (I run my MTB tyres at 20psi offroad and very rarely puncture). It's about how you ride as well as your weight though.


I’m just under 13 stone and ran 25mm tyres at 85psi, with my current 28mm ones I’ve gone down to 70, both GP4000’s and normal inner tubes.

Can’t imagine what riding on 100psi must be like on your arse


----------



## Winot (May 31, 2018)

I always pump my commuter tyres to the max. Usually 100-120psi for Schwalbe/Bontrager/Conti. The bike just seems to roll faster that way. And I’m 16 stone.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2018)

I always pump mine up rock hard, it definitely feels faster.

Speaking of arses, has anyone got recommendations for bibshorts?.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 31, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Speaking of arses, has anyone got recommendations for bibshorts?.


I really like Alé kit - have bibs, jacket and a couple of jerseys from them. Really well made and fits me nicely, albeit with very “Italian” sizing - go up one from your regular size.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I always pump mine up rock hard, it definitely feels faster.
> 
> Speaking of arses, has anyone got recommendations for bibshorts?.



Castelli Free Aero Race are really good. As long as you don't mind zero weather protection and the fact that you'll be riding home naked from the waist down if you have a crash.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2018)

So, 18 months or so ago when I started this ridiculous hobby, I was pretty much tought to ride by my best mate. He’s been riding forever and regularly took great delight in making me suffer up hills.

This morning we went for our first ride together for a long while. I utterly murdered him. Dropped on every single hill.

Today was a good day


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2018)

My new replacement front wheel, which i found left behind by previous tenants in our flat, turned out to have a dynamo hub. I don't really like it because it turned really draggy, but I thought I might keep it and get used to it if I can actually set up an electric system... will any dynamo lights work? It is a Shimano, probably whatever the cheapest model is...


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2018)

One of my 10 year-old daughter’s classmates popped round yesterday morning on the way to school. He saw me in my commuting gear and was quizzing me on how long I’d been cycling. 

He was hugely unimpressed that after all that time I couldn’t pull a wheelie


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't suppose anyone has the name of the poor bastard that got killed in Deptford earlier in the week?
(concerned it might be someone I knew).


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2018)

If anyone want to waste a whole load of time then spend the next few days dot-watching the Transatlantic Way race...

TransAtlantic Way Race  – DotWatcher.cc

Definitely something on my bucket list. However I'm waiting until they have a geriatric category first.

*Edited to add:* after 30 hours, the leader's already ridden 740km. His total stopped time so far has been one hour


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Hilarious new Doc about Mamils....Middle Aged Men In Lyrica ..




In work I was chatting to a sales guy, who works with a lot of golf clubs... apparently they're suffering from declining memberships as cycling is taking over as the 'sport of choice' for men of a certain age.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2018)

Yorkshire’s full of them, more so since 2014’s Grand Depart. I probably count to be honest, although I’ve always been riding.

One of the bonuses is improved behaviour from drivers since a lot more of them ride and understand it now.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 10, 2018)

55miles yesterday around Cheshire, aiming for my first 100 miler of the year then got a puncture that meant jumping then train home. I never carry anything other than a card and a bit of cash and always thought this would be my backup plan, so was pleased it worked out. Pissed off about the 100 though.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 10, 2018)

A couple of tyre levers, patches and a CO2 canister hardly weighs a ton. Then you'd have completed you century ride.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 10, 2018)

Or just go tubeless.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 10, 2018)

Me and my daughter had breakfast with a nice Scottish chap this morning, then went for a ride with him. Fair play, he seemed to know one end of a bike from the other, but I reckon we could have dropped him if we'd wanted to


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 13, 2018)

102 miles total today


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2018)

Several minutes yesterday stuck behind a bin lorry in this heat, fuck me that was not a good smell, like the nappy bin at home times a hundred. I reckon they’d just emptied a butcher’s dumpster that had been sat out all weekend. Necessitated a little bit of pavement riding to get in front of it before I lost my breakfast.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 27, 2018)

Just done 77 miles in this heat. I’m dead. Drank 5 litres of liquid and still haven’t needed to go to the loo.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 30, 2018)

Not sure if this photo conveys the sheer _massiveness_ of the Pashley's wheel compared to my road bike's wheel


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2018)

Ummmmm, you know all those “how to teach a child how to ride a bike” guides? Apparently nobody told my 3 year old boy. He’s just been bought his first pedal bike. I took him to the park for his first lesson, all ready to spend the morning running up and down, shouting encouragement.

He just got on and rode it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2018)

I have been very lax riding this year but the wife is now eyeing up a very cheap second hand folding bike to teach herself how to ride so we can potentially increase our options and travelling distance on holidays.

This is either going to end really well or really badly for me.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2018)

My seat post snapped as I was riding through Streatham on Monday evening. Landed on my arse in the road. Cut one leg, pulled a muscle or something in the other one.

When I was replacing the seat post I managed to hit myself in the face with it and cut my head. 

The plus side is that I bought a new bike cos fuck that seat post and rode it to work today. It was much better.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2018)

First ever 18mph avaerage ride yesterday. Proper chuffed with myself


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2018)

Dodgy Nazi salute at 1:13!


----------



## a_chap (Jul 10, 2018)

7 years to learn, apparently.

I hate to say the words "seven wasted years", but...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2018)

I won a competition on GCN 

One of these:

PAKGO X | Topeak

Now, I have bugger all plans to take my bike on a plane anytime soon, but, still


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> I have been very lax riding this year but the wife is now eyeing up a very cheap second hand folding bike to teach herself how to ride so we can potentially increase our options and travelling distance on holidays.
> 
> This is either going to end really well or really badly for me.



Quite impressed, she's never ridden before and its only taken her 3 lessons of about an hour each to start to get the hang of it. She's basically thrown herself on the bike and refused to stop until she's learned something.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2018)

An hour and a half late to work this morning  because I saw a guy get left-hooked and knocked off his bike by a white van turning across him right in front of me and stopped to help. Guy mostly undamaged but obvs pretty shaken up. There happened to be a police car sitting in traffic not far behind us so he got him to come over to report it. Driver did stop but was immediately confrontational, didn't apologise and blamed the cyclist for going too fast (if he was going too fast, why did you overtake him then?). Copper was very good, gave cyclist the choice of him issuing the driver a ticket for careless driving or just giving him a stiff talking to. Cyclist had calmed down a bit and chose the latter, but for reasons known only to himself the driver got arsey and started threatening to take the pair of us to court for his loss of earnings while he was waiting about  so eventually the copper booked him properly, which means it'll go to court. Gave a witness statement which means I'll probably get summonsed  all a bit of a drag but the driver was completely in the wrong, and I'd hope someone would do the same for me if I got knocked off.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2018)

Driver being arsey after committing an offence. Who'd have thought it.  

P.S. good on you weepiper


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2018)

Absolute state of this.

Shocking video shows moment car ploughs into group of cyclists


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Absolute state of this.
> 
> Shocking video shows moment car ploughs into group of cyclists


It’s horrific, but a perfect example of why you should never ride at the edge of the road and should instead always be in primary position.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 19, 2018)

I just got a new front bike wheel and it doesn't seem to have an axle to fit it in the forks... is that normal? Am I being stupid? Is there a way to get the axle out of the old wheel? It is a mavic crossride.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 19, 2018)

Plz ignore, I was being stupid, there are some little plastic things in the bag to stick in that make it fit.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 21, 2018)

Epping forest in the sun is lovely but those bloody hills...

Almost got my first pedestrian, on the road home and she stepped out from behind a car fixated on looking on only one way.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Plz ignore, I was being stupid, there are some little plastic things in the bag to stick in that make it fit.



Be careful, bags with little plastic things in were one of the reasons for Armstrong’s downfall!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 26, 2018)

Just picked up my rider number for the Ride 100 on Sunday. No going back now 

At least the temperature is going to be in the low 20's for the ride.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2018)

Might be a quieter 100 this year, it's Dunwich on Saturday as well.

I swear I'll actually do it next year...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2018)

Blimey, a year ago today I was off to London ready for the start of London Edinburgh London. Where the fuck did that year go??? And my fitness too, where's that scarpered off to?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Might be a quieter 100 this year, it's Dunwich on Saturday as well.
> 
> I swear I'll actually do it next year...



Was something I told myself I’d do too while I was living in London. Ended up only living there for one of them, and it clashed with something else. I’ve not ridden more than about 40 miles in the last couple of years, my stamina has gone to shit.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 29, 2018)

Just back from the Ride 100. That was crazy at times.

The rain and wind was intense from the moment we started to about an hour before the finish line.

Headed to Leith Hill to find it was closed as the orgainsers deemed it too dangerous, found out later that someone had a heart attack nearing the top of the climb 

Even the diversion away from Leith Hill was dangerous, counted six riders go down, seven if you include me. Some cuts on my leg and a bruised knee but nothing too bad.

Box Hill was closed also after I finished the climb, again too dangerous due to the weather conditions.

Got stuck at Letherhead for half and hour due to another serious accident 

I'm glad to be back home.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 29, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just back from the Ride 100. That was crazy at times.
> 
> The rain and wind was intense from the moment we started to about an hour before the finish line.
> 
> ...



Blimey quite an encounter you had there. Glad you're OK. Bit overkill on risk from the organisers but they are under enormous pressure to reduce accidents and get the ride finished.
I was riding early this morning and it didn't feel unsafe at all even when the rain came.

Apparently they had 200 'safety riders' this year but I don't how you can make it safe by riding with people? I volunteered this year for the Surrey Classic and flag waived just past Parson's Green, absolutely terrifying but the main peloton just about split around where i was. It is an incredible bit of organising to make the whole event happen and an amazing day for the riders.

Onto Velo South in September which was sold out in a day presumably because Ride100 is so oversubscribed.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 30, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Might be a quieter 100 this year, it's Dunwich on Saturday as well.
> 
> I swear I'll actually do it next year...



Do it!

I did my 5th Dynamo this year - and for extra laughs my brother and I decided to start in Coventry 

We joined the ride at Epping - where it was looking very quiet - we were a bit slower getting there than planned as we'd been riding into a headwind all the way south.  When we got to the pub at Moreton, where there are usually hundreds of people milling about on the street there were only about 3 people, so we were a bit worried that we'd basically end up doing the Dynamo on our own.  However, by the time we got to Finchingfield there was a bit more life and by the time we got to Sudbury fire station we were into the thick of it.....

Was a great ride - as usual - I'd thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 30, 2018)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just back from the Ride 100. That was crazy at times.
> 
> The rain and wind was intense from the moment we started to about an hour before the finish line.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell!  Sounds grim....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Onto Velo South in September which was sold out in a day presumably because Ride100 is so oversubscribed.


Ooooh, I’m doing that, want to try and meet up?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ve been doing shorter, more intense rides recently, trying to get my power levels up a bit.

Did a 10 mile full gas effort today, managed to average 19.4 mph with a top speed at one point of 38.3mph. Pretty pleased with that 

Back to longer efforts next week, got a 100 mile club ride next weekend...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2018)

It’s been 39 degrees here the last three days, haven’t been able to brave it on the bike (still in the high 20s at night). Surprised at the number of people I have seen out in it in the middle of the day, I guess it’s one way to sweat off the pounds.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s been 39 degrees here the last three days, haven’t been able to brave it on the bike (still in the high 20s at night). Surprised at the number of people I have seen out in it in the middle of the day, I guess it’s one way to sweat off the pounds.



Yeah the heat is just no fun to ride in, doesn't get cool until after 7 here so it's seen me slacking.

Last time I had a 30k ride I got home and felt like I'd gotten out of the bath and not bothered drying myself off.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 6, 2018)

Just getting the bike ready for a run out tomorrow.
I haven’t been out since early May.
Was in hospital for four weeks from mid-June following surgery but now ready to roll out and see how it goes. By chance and not design I lost 27 pound while in hospital so hoping that makes a difference to how fast I can regain some decent level of fitness.
Spent a hour or so spinning on the turbo over the weekend so feeling it’s time. Wish me luck!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh, good luck @Sprocket! Mr W has had a very similar summer-bollocksed-up experience, not quite ready to get back on his bike yet but hoping to soon.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 6, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Oh, good luck @Sprocket! Mr W has had a very similar summer-bollocksed-up experience, not quite ready to get back on his bike yet but hoping to soon.



Yes, I read about your worrying time for both of you on the other thread.
I will reply there about our similar concerns.
All the best to both of you and a speedy return to your enjoyable rides together.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2018)

I've signed up for my first audax, only 200k. Will I look like a twat if I show up with carbon wheels?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 6, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've signed up for my first audax, only 200k. Will I look like a twat if I show up with carbon wheels?



I wouldn’t worry about the wheels, Lycra already has us covered in that aspect. Have you tried time trialling by the way?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the wheels, Lycra already has us covered in that aspect. Have you tried time trialling by the way?


I'm not getting an aero helmet. 

Doubt if I'd be fast enough for that.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've signed up for my first audax, only 200k. Will I look like a twat if I show up with carbon wheels?



You can turn up riding/wearing *anything* on an Audax and no-one will bat an eyelid.

Oddest thing I ever rode on an Audax was a tandem recumbent trike. That and the Pashley Roadster, of course.

*Edited to add:* which Audax are you doing?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2018)

It's the Thanet platinum one.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2018)

Ah, Ok.

Wrong corner of the country for me, so I've never done any Audaxes round there. Essex is the furthest I've ventured.

It looks a good route and neither too flat nor too lumpy. Have fun.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 6, 2018)

I


a_chap said:


> Ah, Ok.
> 
> Wrong corner of the country for me, so I've never done any Audaxes round there. Essex is the furthest I've ventured.
> 
> It looks a good route and neither too flat nor too lumpy. Have fun.


I was toying with the idea of doing that one but concluded it's too tricky to get to...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2018)

It's not like there's any shortage of Audax rides available 

Calendar of Audax UK cycling events


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2018)

No bike ride today, following blood tests I had last Friday I received a phone call from the hospital at 6 last night. I have to attend a clinic for more tests today, so I am a bit flustered. Hopefully I can get out later in the week!
Bugger.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I have to attend a clinic for more tests today, so I am a bit flustered



I kind of know that feeling. Last year I suddenly started to have problems during Audax rides, even short ones (i.e. 200km) which even lead to me finishing some rides out of time - very much out of character for me  and I was so concerned that went to the GP who sent me for blood tests. Then I was told to go for more blood tests and then some _more_ blood tests!

Fortunately I never heard anything after that so I just MTFU and carried on


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 8, 2018)

Tomorrow I leave my abode at 6.15 a.m. to attempt my first ever 100 miler. I will ride a steel frame 80's tourer.
Hopefully finish off at Reading station to train ride back to London. The new trains only carry two bikes. 
Excellent thinking train designers.

Excited!


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 9, 2018)

Another bike nicked. My own fault left it outside house got distracted went back gone. Chain needed lube anyway.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 9, 2018)

dylanredefined said:


> Another bike nicked. My own fault left it outside house got distracted went back gone. Chain needed lube anyway.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2018)

The track at Meadowbank in Edinburgh is finally being demolished. Feels quite sad.


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2018)

Just spent a satisfying morning adjusting my wheels (both had a slight side to side play in them) and getting my disc calipers properly centred. Also finally worked out how to adjust the lever pre stroke so I don’t have to pull them so far before the pads start to bite. Both wheels now run true with zero disc rub and I have really good sharp brakes 

Rear derailleur indexing adjustment next...


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 13, 2018)

I said goodbye to my first true bike love at the weekend -  my 1991 Marin Pine Mountain.  When i first had it it looked excellent with the matt grey zolatone paint and flouro orange bars and forks.  I took all the decals off.

It was like this but without the stickers







We flew through Epping Forest many times in the early 90s , stopping at the hut at High Beach for tea, bread pudding and spliffage.

I'd commute on it from Clapham to the City or Whitechapel,  pushing hard to overtake the other bikes , even though it took me a few years to think of  switching the knobbly tyres to smooth ones .  Also racing home from work when the Tour de France coverage was on Channel 4 at 6.  Leaving work at 5.30 put the pressure on to be home at 6.  And I always stop at red lights.

For the last few years it's been ignored at the back of the shed, as I moved to a  road bike.  

And now it's gone a to a local  charity who will restore and sell it .

What a great bike


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2018)

Well. My GCN/Topeak competition prize has arrived.

It’s... a bit bigger than I expected  

(7 year old girl included for size comparison purposes)


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2018)

Just the right size, I'd say.

She'll fit in nicely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2018)

It’s a fantastic bit of kit, I must say. Really well made, all sorts of bags and covers to protect everything, and a mini folding workstand built in to help you with the build when you get where you’re going.

Im just not quite sure where the fuck I’m going to store it


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2018)

Had a spill on this shitty slot drain thing yesterday morning after a ride down the estuary, trapped my back wheel and threw me on the ground. Minor cuts and bruises as I’d just coasted up onto the pedestrianised bit quite slowly, but still hurt. Also scuffed up the brake track on the back wheel and might have put it slightly out of true given the noise when braking later. Fucking stupid bit of design.

Don’t know if they have claims companies over here, and probably no use anyway as I was on the pavement, but the same drainage system runs immediately along the roadway on both sides a bit further on, stupid dangerous.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2018)

Recommend me a commuting bike part 53!
My boy is looking at a commuting bike (ive lost touch); what do people think to this.Marin Cortina AX2 2018 Black / Purple Cyclocross Bike £2,200.00
I reckon for 2K he should be able to get something well tasty!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2018)

That’s more an out and out cyclocross race bike. If you’re gonna spend that much money on something for commuting I’d be looking at something with full mudguards, a pannier rack and gearing that isn’t designed for sprinting up short sharp hills.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2018)

Also, while I’m all for “lovely shiny new toy” syndrome, do you really need to spend 2K on a commuter? Something that stands a fairly high degree of getting trashed?

There’s loads of really nice bikes around the 1K price point because of the cycle to work scheme, have a look at those and spend the other 1K on cycling holiday somewhere warm next year


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2018)

Agreed. Found a new entry level bianchi for just over a k, and that's without really trying.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 22, 2018)

Decathlon’s Btwin 520 Flat bar is a cracking commuter bike for under £500.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, while I’m all for “lovely shiny new toy” syndrome, do you really need to spend 2K on a commuter? Something that stands a fairly high degree of getting trashed?
> 
> There’s loads of really nice bikes around the 1K price point because of the cycle to work scheme, have a look at those and spend the other 1K on cycling holiday somewhere warm next year



There’s also an endless supply of previous years ‘cycle to work’ bikes on the second hand market that were used three times then sat in a garage for two years. Get something nice for three or four hundred quid and have two holidays!


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 23, 2018)

The thing with bikes is that it doesn't matter how cheap they are, they are all bad value if you don't ride them. If he gets the bike he really wants then he's more likely to ride it than if he get some cheaper bike that he's not really stoked on.

If he wants the Marin, get the Marin. SRAM Apex will last about 0.8 British winters though.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I cycle 4 days a week from Kings Cross to Hackney Town Hall.  Up the Cally Road. Work in the cycling section in the Council.


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Recommend me a commuting bike part 53!
> My boy is looking at a commuting bike (ive lost touch); what do people think to this.Marin Cortina AX2 2018 Black / Purple Cyclocross Bike £2,200.00
> I reckon for 2K he should be able to get something well tasty!



Have commuted (London) year-round since 1993 on a variety of bikes and happy to help. A few questions:

Has he commuted up to now or is this new?

How securely can he leave the bike both ends?

Will this be year-round or just fair weather?

Length of commute?

ETA - how hilly?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2018)

Single ring 11 speed will last about 30 seconds commuting so unless he wants to be replacing his drivetrain every few months I would advise against. Get something with a Sora 9 speed groupset instead. And put mudguards on it.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 23, 2018)

This is my baby :
https://i1.adis.ws/v/washford/video_product_221009/webm_720p






Not bad for £50 eh ?

You can get one for £280 from Halford ! That is cheaper than most of your gears !?!

I was most impressed with the fact is has breaks  which means my boots will last a bit longer.

But seriously ... it is my main form of transport . Gets me to work/skips/pup/shops/train-station . I can not stand road bikes as half the time I want to either take a shortcut down a footpath or in the city jump up on the curb + you can keep out of the way of traffic by being further into the curb... whereas those road-bikes block up the road all the time.
I love it... yer I can`t get over 35 MPH on it but I do not really want to TBH.
I also absolutely love all the fast down a hill track swerving round trees shit which this bike facilitates with ease .YEAH! And the variable suspension is very effective.



ChrisFilter said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...X110_SY165&dpPl=1&dpID=41-C9WpI5WL&ref=plSrch
> 
> This stuff is kind of a cleaner and lube in one. Or there's another one that weepiper recommended me years ago. Proglide Gold or something like that.
> 
> Tbh, at this time of year it's too cold to use wax. It hardens when you apply it, so I'm currently using Muc-off wet lube because it's cheap.



Engine oil works fine IMO...better than wd40 ... might give this wax a go though... never heard of it TBH


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2018)

If I had to spend my own money on a commuter I'd get this:

Pinnacle Arkose 2 2018 Adventure Road Bike | CYCLOCROSS BIKES | Evans Cycles






Tiagra, hydraulic discs, room for fat tyres (tubeless ready rims if you wanted to go down that route), full mounts for mudguards and a rack. A friend has one and it's a really nice bike.

At £1000 it's a bargain IMO.


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks nice, but is it really worth getting disc brakes fort a commuter bike? Depends on how hilly the commute is I suppose - I've never had a problem stopping in London on brake blocks and they are cheaper, lighter and don't need as much adjustment/maintenance.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 23, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Engine oil works fine IMO...better than wd40 ... might give this wax a go though... never heard of it TBH



Motor oil is designed to work at 90-110 deg C in a running engine. 10W-30 motor oil is highly viscous when cold (the W is for winter) and therefore won't be doing much, if anything, for the chain. You need to dilute it 4:1 with diesel.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2018)

Winot said:


> Looks nice, but is it really worth getting disc brakes fort a commuter bike? Depends on how hilly the commute is I suppose - I've never had a problem stopping in London on brake blocks and they are cheaper, lighter and don't need as much adjustment/maintenance.


Yes. Because they work in the wet 

The idea they need adjustment is nonsense btw Hydro discs self centre as the pads wear down. In 3000 miles the only thing I’ve ever done to mine is fit a new set of pads - a job that takes about a minute. That’s it. They’re as close to “fit and forget” as I can imagine.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2018)

Winot said:


> Looks nice, but is it really worth getting disc brakes fort a commuter bike? Depends on how hilly the commute is I suppose - I've never had a problem stopping in London on brake blocks and they are cheaper, lighter and don't need as much adjustment/maintenance.


Not only is it worth it (better braking especially in the wet like bees said) it's actively desirable because rim brakes wear your rims out. Not unusual on a commuting bike to need to replace the rims (or wheels) because the braking surface is worn out. If you just keep running them indefinitely the pressure of the tyre splits the rim leading to an unpleasant teeth/road interface.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 23, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> This is my baby :
> https://i1.adis.ws/v/washford/video_product_221009/webm_720p
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the vengeance cos that's my bike.

It's a little heavy and the gears weren't best on buying it but it's a fairly decent bike and happy enough it'll keep me safe as I hurtle down hills.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 23, 2018)

Yer the gears can stick a bit... but I do treat it mean . Bargain at the price !


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 29, 2018)

I’ve bitten the bullet and got a bike on cycle to work so I can get back to biking to work not done this since I moved south in 2010. I’ve plumped for a cheap (£350 although it’s the most expensive I’ve ever had) bike from wiggle that’s a hybrid with disk brakes. Took it for a little pootle last night and it rides really nicely. There is some rubbing on the front wheel from the brakes but from reading here best to leave? Now I’m waiting for the extension bats for my pannier rack as I have a smaller frame and the ones I have are too short. Quite looking forward to it! Same me some cash and help shift some weight.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 29, 2018)

Conquered the Col du Tourmalet !
Spent a week in the Pyrenees doing the Cols that had just been ridden in the TdF plus some other beautiful valleys. We shared a big chalet and self catered so it didn't break the bank. Highly recommended. The Cols are nothing you can really prepare for but you just have to be ready and fit. Col du Hautacam being the toughest. We were in the Gaves valley up from Lourdes and as you can see had the perfect weather.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 4, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's the Thanet platinum one.
> 
> View attachment 143281



So, sleaterkinney how did it go?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 4, 2018)

a_chap said:


> So, sleaterkinney how did it go?


Very well, had a bit of a cold the week before so opted for the 160k, but between cycling to the start and a diversion to the coast we did 200 anyway. The route was nice, down lots of lovely quiet Kent lanes and a nice pint at the end, people were chilled also. Various bits are still sore, trying to muster up courage for another one.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 4, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Very well, had a bit of a cold the week before so opted for the 160k, but between cycling to the start and a diversion to the coast we did 200 anyway. The route was nice, down lots of lovely quiet Kent lanes and a nice pint at the end, people were chilled also.



Good, good. Sounds like we have you hooked 



sleaterkinney said:


> ... trying to muster up courage for another one.



Sadly you've just missed the entry date for this weekend's "Flatlands 600".

I'm doing the "Flatlands Reversed" which starts in Sleaford, Lincs heads down to Great Dunmow, Essex then up to Yorkshire before returning to Sleaford. I'm woefully under-prepared for it though so it's likely to be mostly done through gritted teeth. And rain if the long-range forecast comes to pass


----------



## weepiper (Sep 4, 2018)

I think I'm going to buy one of these.

NEW 806


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 4, 2018)

Has anyone bought any decent bike lights recently? Rechargeable ones.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't have much to compare them to but the Lezyne Micro Drive lights I had were good, decent brightness and battery, has an overdrive mode on the front light which is really bright (good if you are using unlit paths or roads) but the battery doesn't last long on that - probably improved in the time since I bought them though. If you're riding on unlit rural roads you probably want a brighter front light but for urban stuff always seemed bright enough to me without being over the top.

I recently got a Cycliq Fly6 rear camera and light as I was wanting a rear camera and both camera and light are good, if you're thinking about getting cameras as well as lights I'd definitely recommend this.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Has anyone bought any decent bike lights recently? Rechargeable ones.


I have these:

FWE Rechargeable Light Set - 300/30 Lumen | BIKE LIGHTS | Evans Cycles

Seemed to be a decent price for the spec and suit my needs.


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Has anyone bought any decent bike lights recently? Rechargeable ones.



Bought a Moon USB rechargeable a few years ago and it has been superb. Can't remember what one - think mine was about 20 quid:

Moon Rear Rechargeable Tool Free Mount | Evans Cycles


----------



## nick (Sep 4, 2018)

I've had Moon. weightless and bright, but they disintegrated after a bit. The cylindrical Lezynes were good but are hard to get now. I believe the boxy ones are ok though, just not as round
Currently using Exposure 
Strada 900 on Front 
TracR REakt on the back

Both will blind innocent motorists (though I use them on the daylight flash setting). The rear is meant to stop flashing when you brake (though I can never tell since I'm on the bike at the time it happens. Both of them burn through the battery fast so need charging every few days - though I'm confident that no one can honestly SMIDSY me. The rear is nice and small and fits neatly on the seat rails. The font is a bit of a beast, but comes with a really vie solid mounting and I hang it underneath my handlebars


----------



## braindancer (Sep 7, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Good, good. Sounds like we have you hooked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just signed up for my first 600 - Windsor-Chester-Windsor next year.  I've done plenty of 200s - a couple of 300s and a couple of 400s but not yet been brave enough to go for a 600.  It's not till May or June next year so plenty of time to prepare!  Good luck at the weekend!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 7, 2018)

braindancer said:


> I've just signed up for my first 600 - Windsor-Chester-Windsor next year.  I've done plenty of 200s - a couple of 300s and a couple of 400s but not yet been brave enough to go for a 600.  It's not till May or June next year so plenty of time to prepare!



WCW is a classic 600; in fact it was the first ever 600 that Audax UK organised (so Brits could qualify for Paris Brest Paris) but I'm sure you already know that. What you might not know is that I might be helping out at the Hartlebury Control. And - if I am - you'll be able to try my famous Brandified Bread Pudding (for hardy randonneurs only) which guarantees you'll either finish the event in plenty of time or be found lying in a ditch somewhere.



braindancer said:


> Good luck at the weekend!



Thanks. I have a feeling I'll need it. I'm currently in an Air BnB trying to drink enough strong cider so I can get some sleep before the start tomorrow.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2018)

Ouch. 20%+ gradients really don’t get any easier, do they? 

*goes for a lie down*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 9, 2018)

a_chap said:


> WCW is a classic 600; in fact it was the first ever 600 that Audax UK organised (so Brits could qualify for Paris Brest Paris) but I'm sure you already know that. What you might not know is that I might be helping out at the Hartlebury Control. And - if I am - you'll be able to try my famous Brandified Bread Pudding (for hardy randonneurs only) which guarantees you'll either finish the event in plenty of time or be found lying in a ditch somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have a feeling I'll need it. I'm currently in an Air BnB trying to drink enough strong cider so I can get some sleep before the start tomorrow.


Hope you got on well, I usually use night nurse to knock myself out, strange bed and excitement means I struggle to sleep before a ride.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 9, 2018)

a_chap said:


> WCW is a classic 600; in fact it was the first ever 600 that Audax UK organised (so Brits could qualify for Paris Brest Paris) but I'm sure you already know that. What you might not know is that I might be helping out at the Hartlebury Control. And - if I am - you'll be able to try my famous Brandified Bread Pudding (for hardy randonneurs only) which guarantees you'll either finish the event in plenty of time or be found lying in a ditch somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have a feeling I'll need it. I'm currently in an Air BnB trying to drink enough strong cider so I can get some sleep before the start tomorrow.



I think I'm right in thinking that your brandified bread pudding was responsible for my successful completion of the National 400 last year?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 10, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hope you got on well.



Nope. It went catastrophically badly.

Top tip people: If you borrow someone's track pump and see they've painted a little marker on the dial don't assume that it indicates the same maximum tyre pressure that you've marked on your track pump. This can lead to some difficulties if, for example, the rear tyre was to blow completely off the rim whilst you're riding along chatting to a friend. I can now tell you from personal experience that such an event is guaranteed to slow your progress.



braindancer said:


> I think I'm right in thinking that your brandified bread pudding was responsible for my successful completion of the National 400 last year?



My Brandified Bread Pudding was responsible for _*everyone's *_successful completion of last year's National 400


----------



## braindancer (Sep 10, 2018)

Just to confirm that I was liking the bread pudding rather than the demise of your tyre


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2018)

Is anyone else from here doing Velo South in a couple of weeks time?


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 10, 2018)

I am seriously considering it. Maybe ease in with the 50 to 75. I will decide in a few days.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 10, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is anyone else from here doing Velo South in a couple of weeks time?



Yup, in the blue wave, it's long but compared to yesterdays hill busting ride I did around Hampshire it'll seem easy. A few steep hills at the end.

Looks a great route but it should've gone through Cocking, Didling & Up Marden, best village names!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> I am seriously considering it. Maybe ease in with the 50 to 75. I will decide in a few days.


Errrrr, there’s only one 100 mile route, plus it’s sold out


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yup, in the blue wave, it's long but compared to yesterdays hill busting ride I did around Hampshire it'll seem easy. A few steep hills at the end.
> 
> Looks a great route but it should've gone through Cocking, Didling & Up Marden, best village names!


You around on the Saturday evening?


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 11, 2018)

Grrr..fake news!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 20, 2018)

New bike day is a very good day.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice weepiper , I hope you cover many miles and have some great days out on the latest addition to your stable!
I was reading a review on the Whyte Glencoe earlier today. It appears they produce some top bikes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 20, 2018)

Velo South has been cancelled due to weather concerns 

Gutted


----------



## braindancer (Sep 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Velo South has been cancelled due to weather concerns
> 
> Gutted



Bummer.

This lot have clearly been doing a raindance - ‘Fight goes on’ for Stop Velo South campaign


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 21, 2018)

braindancer said:


> Bummer.
> 
> This lot have clearly been doing a raindance - ‘Fight goes on’ for Stop Velo South campaign


That lot are a massive bunch of cunts. Have said from the start that they weren't against the event purely on principle, that it was all to do with short notice, organisation etc. Then as soon as it's cancelled they're saying the fight goes on to stop it happening next year and so on.

Pathetic, NIMBY arseholes.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 22, 2018)

I just built a new climbing rig for our NZ trip.



The chain looks long but it's bang on the Campag spec. (small-small with 8-10mm between the top JW and the chain) so I mght take another link out after I've put a few km on it.

I wanted to do a 12 speed build the rear derailleur was impossible to get in time. I'll do 12sp SuperRecord Disc on my new DeRosa Protos (if the frame ever arrives). 7.0kg exactly with pedals and cages - I could have got another 150g out of it with Bora wheels but I already had a set of unused Shamals and you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice, but you lose points for the bar tape and saddle not matching, the chain isn’t in the big ring, cranks aren’t level and the valves aren’t at 6’oclock


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 22, 2018)

I had about 1 sec to photograph before I had to dismantle it again and pack it. I'll do better with the DeRosa...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2018)

We live in a fully carpeted 3 bedroom flat.
 Currently there are eleven bikes living in it. This weekend we got four of them dirty enough to need washed. When I win the lottery, I shall have a double garage with a concrete floor only for bikes and a yard area set up with a drain, baffle and jetwash *dreams*


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2018)

I fully understand and appreciate your priorities weepiper.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2018)

We have a garage, only a single one, with seven bikes in that are spotless.
And two cars that are parked outside in all weathers and only get washed the day before the MOT.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 23, 2018)

weepiper said:


> We live in a fully carpeted 3 bedroom flat.
> Currently there are eleven bikes living in it. This weekend we got four of them dirty enough to need washed. When I win the lottery, I shall have a double garage with a concrete floor only for bikes and a yard area set up with a drain, baffle and jetwash *dreams*



It doesn't help, it just makes things worse. I have a triple garage, 120 sq m workshop and a 32 sq m "bike room" in the house and I still can't fucking move for bikes and bits.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 23, 2018)

It's like a corollary to the N+1 thing isn't it?
Need more space for bikes -> get more space for bikes -> have more space for bikes -> get more bikes -> need more space for bikes


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> It doesn't help, it just makes things worse. I have a triple garage, 120 sq m workshop and a 32 sq m "bike room" in the house and I still can't fucking move for bikes and bits.


Yes, but at least I wouldn't spend my life hoovering and panicking about oily marks on the carpet.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 23, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Yes, but at least I wouldn't spend my life hoovering and panicking about oily marks on the carpet.



BTW, what's your opinion on jetwashing bikes? Some people say it fucks the BB, hubs, headset, etc. others say it's fine. I feel, though I have no evidence for the supposition, that as long you don't blast the hub seals for 10 minutes it's probably ok.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> BTW, what's your opinion on jetwashing bikes? Some people say it fucks the BB, hubs, headset, etc. others say it's fine. I feel, though I have no evidence for the supposition, that as long you don't blast the hub seals for 10 minutes it's probably ok.


It's best avoided unless you know what you're doing - I've seen lots of bikes with prematurely fucked freehub bodies, bbs and headsets, suspension pivots etc from over zealous jetwashing. But if you're just giving it a quick blast over the frame tubes when the mud's still wet then finishing off with a bucket of water and a sponge then it's fine.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2018)

You shouldn’t be getting your bike dirty in the first place ffs!

I occasionally give mine a once over with a baby wipe, which might not do much good but is fairly effective.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 26, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> a once over with a baby wipe


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 26, 2018)

Lol is that your actual bike weepiper ?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 26, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Lol is that your actual bike weepiper ?


It is not, but mine has often been that dirty. This is Scotland after all, it rains a lot but we don't let that put us off!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2018)

My daughter rode to school for the first time today


----------



## OzT (Sep 28, 2018)

solo????


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2018)

OzT said:


> solo????


She's only 7, so while is perfectly capable of doing so the school still wants parents to drop off/collect. I just walked as she rode off ahead.

The most impressive bit is that the school is at the top of a steep hill, the road up to it is a couple of hundred yards at around 10%. She flew up, while most of the other (older) kids get off and push


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2018)

I finally learnt how to ride without holding the handle bars, good for the upcoming cold weather.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I finally learnt how to ride without holding the handle bars, good for the upcoming cold weather.


I may be a tad thick here, but how is riding with no hands, whilst undoubtably a useful skill, related to cold weather


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2018)

You can put your hands in your coat pockets.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> You can put your hands in your coat pockets.


Ah.

May I respectfully suggest that you Google the words "cycling gloves"?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2018)

I cannot keep hold of a pair! I will be getting another pair for winter tho... Obviously it's dangerous cycling with no hands in icey weather... I have practising using brakes as little as possible to develop route awareness to help (well that and the brake cable broke yet again this week)


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 29, 2018)

Did three Cols yesterday and two today. Bleh. Tired.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2018)

Sold my youngest son's outgrown Frog bike for 50 quid more than I paid for it new (staff price) which means I have effectively only spent £270 on my new £1000 MTB. Result


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 30, 2018)

Check out this beauty I just got from the market, it was a batch of bikes owned by a metal worker so it is pristine. It's not for me but I am in love with it, so smooth and solid.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 30, 2018)

I think I need to get one for me, it is so lovely. Looks like I paid slightly over the going rate at 150, but maybe not as the condition is so perfect


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 30, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My daughter rode to school for the first time today



Did the number plate get in the way?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I think I need to get one for me, it is so lovely. Looks like I paid slightly over the going rate at 150, but maybe not as the condition is so perfect


£150 is a very fair price for a nice old steel mixte frame bike, they're quite desirable. Its handlebar stem looks like it's well above the safety limit mark though, put it down a bit before anyone rides it.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2018)

My ten year old came mountain biking with us today. 11 miles of mostly off road,  nearly 900 feet of climbing and some really quite technical rooty stuff. I was very proud. He did fall off a couple of times towards the end including quite a sore faceplant on a drainage bar but he never complained once


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2018)

I just entered Velo Birmingham 2019. It's in May, so a good incentive to keep my training up over the winter...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2018)

I'll see your "Birmingham Velo" and raise you "Race around the Netherlands" which I rather foolishly appear to have entered


----------



## Almor (Oct 4, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Not only is it worth it (better braking especially in the wet like bees said) it's actively desirable because rim brakes wear your rims out. Not unusual on a commuting bike to need to replace the rims (or wheels) because the braking surface is worn out. If you just keep running them indefinitely the pressure of the tyre splits the rim leading to an unpleasant teeth/road interface.


 
I came here to ask why all the hybrid bikes I'm looking at have disc brakes. Some useful opinions here although I still feel happier with rim brakes. 

I did once wear out a wheel rim but managed to put tyre levers through it instead of catastrophic wheel failure 

Do disc brakes need to be hydraulic to be worth having? 



weepiper said:


> It's best avoided unless you know what you're doing - I've seen lots of bikes with prematurely fucked freehub bodies, bbs and headsets, suspension pivots etc from over zealous jetwashing. But if you're just giving it a quick blast over the frame tubes when the mud's still wet then finishing off with a bucket of water and a sponge then it's fine.


 
I'm also thinking about pressure washing bikes because I might be taking one or two to New Zealand and want to avoid trouble with biosecurity.
Does anyone have any advice regarding 'knowing what you're doing' other than avoiding it altogether? 
If I take my dirtiest bike I might just replace cassette, chain and derailleur(s), probably after jet washing everything else


----------



## weepiper (Oct 4, 2018)

Almor said:


> I came here to ask why all the hybrid bikes I'm looking at have disc brakes. Some useful opinions here although I still feel happier with rim brakes.
> 
> I did once wear out a wheel rim but managed to put tyre levers through it instead of catastrophic wheel failure
> 
> ...


Hydraulic ones are generally better because they remove the possibility of cables stretching or seizing from the equation. If you really want cable discs for whatever reason TRP Spyre are the best ones I've worked on.

My best advice for cleaning a bike to get it into the Antipodes is take it to pieces (wheels off) and give it a really good wash with a brush and soapy water and fit brand new tyres to it. Tyres with any trace of mud or other organic material will get it rejected.


----------



## Almor (Oct 4, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Hydraulic ones are generally better because they remove the possibility of cables stretching or seizing from the equation. If you really want cable discs for whatever reason TRP Spyre are the best ones I've worked on.
> 
> My best advice for cleaning a bike to get it into the Antipodes is take it to pieces (wheels off) and give it a really good wash with a brush and soapy water and fit brand new tyres to it. Tyres with any trace of mud or other organic material will get it rejected.


 
Thanks, I hadn't even considered the tyres yet, when thinking of cleaning a bike I'm usually thinking about the drive train and build up of crap on the frame

I've never really cleaned bikes with soap, or even water much anywhere except the frame, over oil it and wipe off with rags really, or just let it get caked in shite recently, tbf I don't cycle much off road these days

We're expecting that rejection will result in costs for decontamination which should still be less than new bikes though


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 4, 2018)

Total blowout of rear tubeless Road tire this morning on work commute (hadn't taken lovely wheels off bike since bringing it back from alps on Sunday). Massive rent in tire from  ? Glass? Suffice to say the sealant was unable to deal with it and now I need a New tire.

That commute for 4 years has caused one puncture on normal tires, and then probably the 20th time I took the new tubeless tires out one gets written off! Balls!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2018)

Almor said:


> I came here to ask why all the hybrid bikes I'm looking at have disc brakes. Some useful opinions here although I still feel happier with rim brakes.
> 
> I did once wear out a wheel rim but managed to put tyre levers through it instead of catastrophic wheel failure
> 
> ...


The moment you brake in the wet with discs you’ll be happier with them. They are just better.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 4, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I just entered Velo Birmingham 2019. It's in May, so a good incentive to keep my training up over the winter...


I was looking at it today- it's pretty pricey though!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 5, 2018)

Almor said:


> I'm also thinking about pressure washing bikes because I might be taking one or two to New Zealand and want to avoid trouble with biosecurity.



I've imported plenty of bikes into Australia and have just flown with a bike to NZ. The standard of cleanliness that you are aiming for is that of a brand new bike. Putting the tyres in the dishwasher will get them clean enough.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2018)

kropotkin said:


> I was looking at it today- it's pretty pricey though!


It is, but the closed roads bit makes it worth it for me...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It is, but the closed roads bit makes it worth it for me...


Indeed, I've transferred my place from Velo South. Will be nice to ride somewhere new.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 7, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Indeed, I've transferred my place from Velo South. Will be nice to ride somewhere new.


Must meet up for a pint!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is a nice thing that my employer is doing.

Bikes to be given to Social Bite village residents


----------



## braindancer (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeez I've not been on my bike for yonks.  Next weekend I'm doing the Mid-Sussex Hilly Audax.  It's going to destroy me.....


----------



## t0bytoo (Oct 12, 2018)

I moved to the countryside recently and have no interest riding my clunky old hybrid on the narrow lanes. So I'm gonna get a mountain bike and ride on the bridleways.
Am 6'6", so a frame for a tall person is a must. Have been looking at the Giant Talon.
Anybody got any tips for me? Cheers


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 12, 2018)

Looking at electric bikes on my cycle to work scheme (will continue cycling manually but having nasty hip pains of late....'over-usage' according to docs).

Any advice on this?

.: Kudos Cycles - e-bikes with style :.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2018)

t0bytoo said:


> I moved to the countryside recently and have no interest riding my clunky old hybrid on the narrow lanes. So I'm gonna get a mountain bike and ride on the bridleways.
> Am 6'6", so a frame for a tall person is a must. Have been looking at the Giant Talon.
> Anybody got any tips for me? Cheers


At your height get something with 29" wheels. I think the Talon comes as a 29er in the more expensive versions of it. Or if you need something more around the £500 mark then a Specialized Rockhopper Sport is a pretty decent bike with 29" wheels and comes in an extra large size.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Looking at electric bikes on my cycle to work scheme (will continue cycling manually but having nasty hip pains of late....'over-usage' according to docs).
> 
> Any advice on this?
> 
> .: Kudos Cycles - e-bikes with style :.


I'd try to find something with a bottom bracket mounted motor rather than hub drive (which that is) because it really affects the centre of gravity on a bike if you stick a big heavy motor at one end rather than at the middle. Also you want disc brakes because electric bikes are heavy and harder to stop. You should be able to get something with both of those for a similar amount of money to that though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 12, 2018)

weepiper said:


> You should be able to get something with both of those for a similar amount of money to that though.




Really? Discs and a BB motor for a grand?

An Evans own brand one is nearly twice that...

Pinnacle Lithium Ion 2018 Electric Bike | ELECTRIC HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles



There's a new cyclists cafe/shop opening right at the bottom of my road tomorrow, that's going to specialise in (expensive) electric road bikes. I really want a go on one (especially if derestricted ), they look like good fun


----------



## BigTom (Oct 13, 2018)

Obviously i have to step in at this point and state that if it's not restricted to iirc 15.5mph for pedal assist, it's a moped not an ebike and you need a crash helmet (and driving licence, maybe other things?). /Spod

Also can only have pedal assist mode, if you can use the motor without pedalling it's a moped, even if that's a selectable mode which you aren't using.

I bet most coppers have no idea at the moment but as the popularity of ebikes grows I'm sure some people will get caught out thinking they have an ebike when it's legally a moped.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 13, 2018)

Entries for the Dartmoor Classic opened this morning. It generally sells out quickly. 

I've gone for the medium route - 67 miles with plenty of climbing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m currently drawing up plans to do The Way of the Roses next summer with a mate. 170 miles, approx 7500ft climbing. I reckon that’s just about doable in a day for me...


----------



## t0bytoo (Oct 13, 2018)

weepiper said:


> At your height get something with 29" wheels. I think the Talon comes as a 29er in the more expensive versions of it. Or if you need something more around the £500 mark then a Specialized Rockhopper Sport is a pretty decent bike with 29" wheels and comes in an extra large size.


Just ordered a `29er` - looking forward to it!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 21, 2018)

Pleasant 8 mile ride with Mr W and my boys rather spoilt first by two separate dog walkers having let their dogs do dirty great messy shites in the path which were hidden by fallen leaves, which meant I spent rather more time cleaning dog crap out of tyres than I feel is strictly warranted, and by the 12 year old falling off at the furthest point and hurting himself fairly badly  which meant we had to ride back with him in tears most of the way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Pleasant 8 mile ride with Mr W and my boys rather spoilt first by two separate dog walkers having let their dogs do dirty great messy shites in the path which were hidden by fallen leaves, which meant I spent rather more time cleaning dog crap out of tyres than I feel is strictly warranted, and by the 12 year old falling off at the furthest point and hurting himself fairly badly  which meant we had to ride back with him in tears most of the way.




Fucking dog walkers are the main reason I avoid our local park nowadays. One day I’ll tell the tale of how I had to kick a fucking dog in the head whilst riding


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2018)

3/4 tights are a bit pointless,  aren't they?. Just end up with freezing shins.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> 3/4 tights are a bit pointless,  aren't they?. Just end up with freezing shins.


Depends on your circulation I guess. I’m fine in them down to below zero


----------



## a_chap (Nov 2, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> 3/4 tights are a bit pointless,  aren't they?. Just end up with freezing shins.



Knees need warming to help reduce the chance of injury. Shins, not so much.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 10, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> 3/4 tights are a bit pointless,  aren't they?. Just end up with freezing shins.



Depends how fat you are.  For me they're perfect cos I have to get several sizes up so they cover the full length of my legs.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 10, 2018)

In other news, I took my bike to get serviced at my local bike co-op and it's now actually nice to ride.  

I even have a functioning rear derailleur, so have more than three gears to play with.  Not that the limited range of gears was an issue on my ten minute commute along the cycle paths, but I might manage to get in some longer riders now and try shift some of the excess weight.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2018)

Still in shorts in November, lads


----------



## a_chap (Nov 11, 2018)

I wear longs even on the hottest days of the year.

No-one should be forced to see my legs...


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 11, 2018)

This is what you can do when you put salt on your porridge!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 11, 2018)

Cutting a fork steerer tube down. Anyone here done it? I’ve got my position how I like it now and want to get rid of the ugly bump at the top of the stem.

Give me tales of it being easy and how you didn’t ruin your bike in the process


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cutting a fork steerer tube down. Anyone here done it? I’ve got my position how I like it now and want to get rid of the ugly bump at the top of the stem.
> 
> Give me tales of it being easy and how you didn’t ruin your bike in the process


Is it carbon or alloy?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 11, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Is it carbon or alloy?


Carbon fork but an alloy steerer.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cutting a fork steerer tube down. Anyone here done it? I’ve got my position how I like it now and want to get rid of the ugly bump at the top of the stem.
> 
> Give me tales of it being easy and how you didn’t ruin your bike in the process



You need a Park SG-8 in a vice to make it easy. However, in my formative years, I did dozens of steerer tubes with a cheapo pipe cutter that gave acceptable results.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 11, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Still in shorts in November, lads



Me too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2018)

Below 10 degrees is where the arm warmers come out, shorts disappear a couple of degrees further down. Round here the locals seem to get the tights out for anything below 20, soft lads. Don’t know how they’d cope with Yorkshire!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2018)

Well if we're getting all macho about things, I'm still cycling to work in shorts.  And I leave for work at 04:30 so it ain't fucking warm.

No gloves either.  Cos I'm proper manly etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> You need a Park SG-8 in a vice to make it easy. However, in my formative years, I did dozens of steerer tubes with a cheapo pipe cutter that gave acceptable results.


Hmmm. Unless I want to start disconnecting hydraulic lines, I’m gonna need to do it with the fork in place on the bike. Pipe cutter it may have to be


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmmm. Unless I want to start disconnecting hydraulic lines, I’m gonna need to do it with the fork in place on the bike. Pipe cutter it may have to be


You don't want to do that. Take the front brake caliper off the fork with the mount bolts.
Edit, take the top cap and spare spacers off then mark a line with a ballpoint or a Sharpie around the top of the stem. Take the fork out of the bike. Hang the bars on your top tube, you don't need to remove the rear brake or gear cabling. Cut the fork 4 or 5 millimetres below the marked line. As Downward Dog says you need a cutting guide and a hacksaw really but you can do it with a pipe cutter. If the fork has a star but in it instead of a removable bung you'll need to knock that down inside the fork with a drift first as it's steel and harder to cut through than the steerer.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cutting a fork steerer tube down. Anyone here done it? I’ve got my position how I like it now and want to get rid of the ugly bump at the top of the stem.
> 
> Give me tales of it being easy and how you didn’t ruin your bike in the process



Just remember the old adage - Measure twice, cut once but just a little bit over to allow for dressing, re-measure, file a bit, try for fit, check the measurement you wrote down, file a bit more off, try for it again, gently "drift" home with small soft faced hammer, prize out with long breaker-bar when it won't go in anymore but isn't fully home, file a LOT more off, try for fit . . . shim out with "suitable shimming material" . . . Lock-tite the fucker in


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmmm. Unless I want to start disconnecting hydraulic lines, I’m gonna need to do it with the fork in place on the bike. Pipe cutter it may have to be



Is the front hydraulic line routed inside the fork leg in an act of perversity? Unless you're pushed for time take the fork off the bike. Fronts are easy to bleed...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Is the front hydraulic line routed inside the fork leg in an act of perversity? Unless you're pushed for time take the fork off the bike. Fronts are easy to bleed...


Yeah, everything is internally routed, looks cool but is a right twat when you want to do something like this.

Hmmm.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a double clicking sound on my bike, it's driving me nuts. It happens after pedalling for a while, particularly if I put some power down. Could the bottom bracket need greasing?. The bike is six years old.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a double clicking sound on my bike, it's driving me nuts. It happens after pedalling for a while, particularly if I put some power down. Could the bottom bracket need greasing?. The bike is six years old.


I had a click like that. Turned out to be one of the pedals that hadn’t been done up tight enough.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 12, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a double clicking sound on my bike, it's driving me nuts. It happens after pedalling for a while, particularly if I put some power down. Could the bottom bracket need greasing?. The bike is six years old.



If you're going to take it apart enough to grease it you might as well just replace it. BBs are cheap.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2018)

Can you do the pipe cutter thing on a titanium seatpost? Tempted to trim mine to save a few grams but suspect the cutter might struggle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Can you do the pipe cutter thing on a titanium seatpost? Tempted to trim mine to save a few grams but suspect the cutter might struggle.


Is it really worth it for what will be a tiny saving? You could probably do a big poo before each ride and save more weight


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Can you do the pipe cutter thing on a titanium seatpost? Tempted to trim mine to save a few grams but suspect the cutter might struggle.



It would probably take a long time and several broken pipe cutters - Ti is harder than steel and much harder than Al. I have cut it with a rotary die grinder in the past so an angle grinder or even dremel would probably work. Don't let it get hot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2018)

Any of you that have got raynaud's... what gloves do you use?

I've been in agony this week, luckily it's not all my fingers, but I need to change something.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 20, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Any of you that have got raynaud's... what gloves do you use?
> 
> I've been in agony this week, luckily it's not all my fingers, but I need to change something.


Galibier. |   Barrier Deep Winter Gloves


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2018)

Biddlybee I strongly suggest using mitts rather than gloves.

i.e. things like this:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 20, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Biddlybee I strongly suggest using mitts rather than gloves.
> 
> i.e. things like this:
> View attachment 153116


Great until you want to change gear. They may keep you warm but I’ve found they give you no control at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2018)

Not sure I'd be able to change gear very well in them.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't have Raynaud's but I use these in the Scottish winter Biddlybee and find them very good

Gore Bike Wear C5 GTX Thermo Gloves

Not cheap though.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Not sure I'd be able to change gear very well in them.



You have _gears_...??


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2018)

These are also popular, work like a wetsuit
Endura FS260-Pro Nemo Glove


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2018)

a_chap said:


> You have _gears_...??


Yes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I don't have Raynaud's but I use these in the Scottish winter Biddlybee and find them very good
> 
> Gore Bike Wear C5 GTX Thermo Gloves
> 
> Not cheap though.


oof, really not eh. Will bookmark them though, got a few things I can sell on ebay.


weepiper said:


> These are also popular, work like a wetsuit
> Endura FS260-Pro Nemo Glove


 Recently got a pair like this, not endura but feel like wetsuit... my fingers felt worse than using my much thinner gloves


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Great until you want to change gear. They may keep you warm but I’ve found they give you no control at all.



Biddly asked for suggestions to keep Reynauld's at bay (i.e. warm and toastie hands) which is why I suggested mitts.

In extremely cold weather I've used mitts just like that (I still have them) and I found I was still able to change gear, brake, turn, and maintain control of the bike. Ridiculous to suggest wearing mitts gives you "no control at all".


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I don't have Raynaud's but I use these in the Scottish winter Biddlybee and find them very good
> 
> Gore Bike Wear C5 GTX Thermo Gloves
> 
> Not cheap though.



Thanks - ordered.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 20, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Biddly asked for suggestions to keep Reynauld's at bay (i.e. warm and toastie hands) which is why I suggested mitts.
> 
> In extremely cold weather I've used mitts just like that (I still have them) and I found I was still able to change gear, brake, turn, and maintain control of the bike. Ridiculous to suggest wearing mitts gives you "no control at all".


On drop bars/sti levers I found them useless.


----------



## magneze (Nov 20, 2018)

Half mitts, I use these. Warm with control. 

2018 Specialized Element 2.0 Gloves - Specialized Concept Store


----------



## a_chap (Nov 20, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> On drop bars/sti levers I found them useless.



On drop bars/STI levers (Campag for me, not Shimano) I found them to be fine. They kept my hands warm (actually *very* warm - that's why I only ever use them in extremely cold conditions)

But I'm sorry to hear you find them such a struggle on a bike.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2018)

weepiper said:


> I don't have Raynaud's but I use these in the Scottish winter Biddlybee and find them very good
> 
> Gore Bike Wear C5 GTX Thermo Gloves
> 
> Not cheap though.



Thanks, they are on the Christmas wish list!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2018)

Winot said:


> Thanks - ordered.


For me? Aren't you lovely


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 21, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I had a click like that. Turned out to be one of the pedals that hadn’t been done up tight enough.


Swopped the pedals and the noise is still there. Will get the bike serviced at the weekend to see if that clears it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 26, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Swopped the pedals and the noise is still there. Will get the bike serviced at the weekend to see if that clears it.


Turns out the back wheel had come loose.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2018)

You know how everyone always goes on about doing bolts to the correct torque, don't over tighten etc?

Yeah, _really_ listen to that advice 

*goes off to look at new front wheel parts*


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 3, 2018)

Arrgh. Tis vital, as you have sadly found out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Arrgh. Tis vital, as you have sadly found out.


I'm usually ALWAYS obsessive about using a torque wrench and getting everything correct, but I was in a rush.

Fucksticks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2018)

Still, on the upside, I now know how to take a Fulcrum Racing 7 front hub apart


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 3, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You know how everyone always goes on about doing bolts to the correct torque, don't over tighten etc?
> 
> Yeah, _really_ listen to that advice
> 
> *goes off to look at new front wheel parts*



The 1/4" Snap-on Fixed Head "Techwrench" is a good torque wrench for bikes as it is accurate down to very low torques like 1Nm. Bicycle specific TWs are, without exception, useless garbage.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 3, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still, on the upside, I now know how to take a Fulcrum Racing 7 front hub apart



Everyday is a school day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> The 1/4" Snap-on Fixed Head "Techwrench" is a good torque wrench for bikes as it is accurate down to very low torques like 1Nm. Bicycle specific TWs are, without exception, useless garbage.


Mate, I own 3 different torque wrenches, spanning a range of 1nM up to a brute that could probably do the bolts on a battleship  

(also prefer Facom tools to Snap-On  )


----------



## Almor (Dec 4, 2018)

Any recommendations for bikes for teenagers? 

The frog bike recommendation for kids on here was good but I think she was on the biggest size they do and she outgrew it, looking for something bigger but probably still not full size so not too expensive?

She'd hate a road bike because bending hurts her back, the style of bike that seems to be ubiquitous in the Netherlands would be good but they're so heavy so probably mountain bike or hybrid

Thanks for any help


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 4, 2018)

Almor said:


> Any recommendations for bikes for teenagers?
> 
> The frog bike recommendation for kids on here was good but I think she was on the biggest size they do and she outgrew it, looking for something bigger but probably still not full size so not too expensive?
> 
> ...


What sort of budget have you got, and what sort of riding does she want to do?


----------



## Winot (Dec 4, 2018)

Almor said:


> Any recommendations for bikes for teenagers?
> 
> The frog bike recommendation for kids on here was good but I think she was on the biggest size they do and she outgrew it, looking for something bigger but probably still not full size so not too expensive?
> 
> ...



We are looking at something like this for our 13 yo:

6KU Odessa 8spd City Bike - Coney White

Best thing is to get down to your local independent bike shop and try a few out.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 4, 2018)

Almor said:


> Any recommendations for bikes for teenagers?
> 
> The frog bike recommendation for kids on here was good but I think she was on the biggest size they do and she outgrew it, looking for something bigger but probably still not full size so not too expensive?
> 
> ...


How tall is she, and what's your rough budget?


----------



## Almor (Dec 5, 2018)

weepiper said:


> How tall is she, and what's your rough budget?


 
About 5ft tall, I think
Budget is probably under £500, preferably under £400


----------



## Almor (Dec 5, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What sort of budget have you got, and what sort of riding does she want to do?


 
I expect that it's mostly riding around town, maybe some light off road on trails/tracks


----------



## Almor (Dec 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> We are looking at something like this for our 13 yo:
> 
> 6KU Odessa 8spd City Bike - Coney White
> 
> Best thing is to get down to your local independent bike shop and try a few out.


 
Yeah, I suppose I'm looking for a fairly broad recommendation, what brand of bikes are well made or cheap shit sort of thing, and then off to the shop for sizing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2018)

Almor said:


> About 5ft tall, I think
> Budget is probably under £500, preferably under £400


There should still be Frog bikes that fit her then...


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 5, 2018)

I had a horrible metal crunching sound when pedalling, kind of like when the bottom bracket was failing and the cranks were coming lose, but I had that fixed a couple of months ago... then I left the bike out in heavy rain last night and the sound has miraculously vanished! I guess it needed a power clean, was probably a twig or something.


----------



## Almor (Dec 5, 2018)

My partner is considering something like this  depending on fit, they'll visit a shop to try bikes out

2019 Pitch Womens


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 5, 2018)

Managed to snap my gear cable and only just got it back, but my wheel's on its last legs according to the mechnanic.  I'm not likely to do massive amounts of distance over winter so think I'll hang off 'til Jan before I get a new one.  Also need to find a new LBS as the nearest one is shutting - was saying he's been struggling all year against the online sales/amazon - after Christmas last year he didn't sell a helmet until well into January, as an example.  That combined with the incessantly rising rents round here means he's done.  Gutted.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2018)

Nietzsche on a bicycle. That gear ratio is a bit Will to Power, isn't it.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nietzsche on a bicycle. That gear ratio is a bit Will to Power, isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 154682



In the 2001 edition of London-Edinburgh-Edinburgh, during the climb over Yad Moss, I was passed (fucking passed!!) by Steve Abraham riding a fixed wheel bike with a chain ring the size of a dinner plate. Looked remarkably like Nietzsche's.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 6, 2018)

Quite impressed Nietzsche appears to be doing a track stand there.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2018)

Is it me or do Nietzsche's bike's front forks look to be the wrong way 'round?

weepiper


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 6, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Is it me or do Nietzsche's bike's front forks look to be the wrong way 'round?
> 
> weepiper


Looks a bit like the fork on Froome’s Dogma F10


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Is it me or do Nietzsche's bike's front forks look to be the wrong way 'round?
> 
> weepiper



It's a stayer bike. Designed for drafting a derny on the track. The backwards fork lets the rider tuck in closer to the derny bike for maximum aerodynamic benefit.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 6, 2018)

I have had a puncture every week for 4 weeks. Absolute balls. Gp 4000 all season, so decent tires, but shocking road conditions


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2018)

weepiper said:


> It's a stayer bike. Designed for drafting a derny on the track. The backwards fork lets the rider tuck in closer to the derny bike for maximum aerodynamic benefit.



You learn something new every week!

Thanks, Weeps


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2018)

Check this bad boy out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 6, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Check this bad boy out.
> 
> View attachment 154712




That looks mildly terrifying


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 7, 2018)

Finally got round to getting my bike winter ready - a new pair of  Conti 4 Seasons, plus a set of full length mudguards. 

The latter were a total PITA - they’re specific to my frame, so in theory fit really well. However, it would appear a hole that should be threaded on my bike, isn’t. So I’ve had to get a dremmel out and create a new hole in the guard that enabled me to fix it using a cable tie, albeit in an area you can’t actually see so it’s not so bad. Even more annoying though was the fact a bolt supplied with the kit for mounting a little bracket where the brake bridge usually is (I have discs) wasn’t long enough, so they wouldn’t stay in place.

Success was had though by raiding my “that may come in useful one day” store and using an old fastener from a kitchen cupboard I fitted around 8 years ago


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Finally got round to getting my bike winter ready - a new pair of  Conti 4 Seasons, plus a set of full length mudguards.
> 
> The latter were a total PITA - they’re specific to my frame, so in theory fit really well. However, it would appear a hole that should be threaded on my bike, isn’t. So I’ve had to get a dremmel out and create a new hole in the guard that enabled me to fix it using a cable tie, albeit in an area you can’t actually see so it’s not so bad. Even more annoying though was the fact a bolt supplied with the kit for mounting a little bracket where the brake bridge usually is (I have discs) wasn’t long enough, so they wouldn’t stay in place.
> 
> Success was had though by raiding my “that may come in useful one day” store and using an old fastener from a kitchen cupboard I fitted around 8 years ago



Tap the hole. Tap and die sets are mega cheap on ebay/amazon.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Finally got round to getting my bike winter ready - a new pair of  Conti 4 Seasons, plus a set of full length mudguards.
> 
> The latter were a total PITA - they’re specific to my frame, so in theory fit really well. However, it would appear a hole that should be threaded on my bike, isn’t. So I’ve had to get a dremmel out and create a new hole in the guard that enabled me to fix it using a cable tie, albeit in an area you can’t actually see so it’s not so bad. Even more annoying though was the fact a bolt supplied with the kit for mounting a little bracket where the brake bridge usually is (I have discs) wasn’t long enough, so they wouldn’t stay in place.
> 
> Success was had though by raiding my “that may come in useful one day” store and using an old fastener from a kitchen cupboard I fitted around 8 years ago


Giant Speedshield guards? They're a PITA.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 7, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Giant Speedshield guards? They're a PITA.


No, for my Cube Attain.

Now I’ve got them on, they’re pretty good and actually look OK compared to some. It’s just a shame Cube didn’t put the right bolts in the pack and seemingly forgot to add the thread to a part when they built my bike


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 7, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Tap the hole. Tap and die sets are mega cheap on ebay/amazon.


If you think I’m poking anything with a cutting edge into my carbon frame you can think again


----------



## weepiper (Dec 8, 2018)

Almor said:


> My partner is considering something like this  depending on fit, they'll visit a shop to try bikes out
> 
> 2019 Pitch Womens


Pitch is a pretty good bike. Are you actually in New Zealand? Because if you're in the UK, we've got the 2018 Pitch in XS on sale at 30% off just now. 
Specialized Pitch Comp 650b 2018 | Save 30% | Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op


----------



## weepiper (Dec 8, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Managed to snap my gear cable and only just got it back, but my wheel's on its last legs according to the mechnanic.  I'm not likely to do massive amounts of distance over winter so think I'll hang off 'til Jan before I get a new one.  Also need to find a new LBS as the nearest one is shutting - was saying he's been struggling all year against the online sales/amazon - after Christmas last year he didn't sell a helmet until well into January, as an example.  That combined with the incessantly rising rents round here means he's done.  Gutted.


Two LBS's closed in Edinburgh within a few weeks recently. It's a really dog eat dog sector at the moment and lots of people are going to the wall


----------



## Almor (Dec 8, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Pitch is a pretty good bike. Are you actually in New Zealand? Because if you're in the UK, we've got the 2018 Pitch in XS on sale at 30% off just now.
> Specialized Pitch Comp 650b 2018 | Save 30% | Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op


 
My partner and her daughter are in NZ now (the dog gets out of quarantine on Monday), I await a visa decision in Stevenage. 

I think they've both decided on Apollo Shoreline after visiting some bike shops
They decided against mountain bike / hybrids when they found aluminium framed sit up bikes as they both have back discomfort on mountain bikes, it'll be a bit limiting if we go cycle camping again but better for them around town


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 9, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Two LBS's closed in Edinburgh within a few weeks recently. It's a really dog eat dog sector at the moment and lots of people are going to the wall



Our number of bike shops stays about the same but the traditional bike shop business model is dead. When an LBS closes here its usually because an OEM dealer like a Specialized or a Trek shop has opened close to them. The only other way to survive is flogging Bianchis, Pinarellos, etc. to the well heeled maven.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 9, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you think I’m poking anything with a cutting edge into my carbon frame you can think again



Drill it out and bond in an aluminium insert which can then be safely tapped. Worst case scenario: you get a new bike and a great war story.

I have never tapped raw carbon but I bet some optimist has tried it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 9, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Drill it out and bond in an aluminium insert which can then be safely tapped


Honestly, using a cable tie was much easier


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 9, 2018)

Other than a short shopping trip on the Pashley I’ve not been out for a month now. Cleaned my bike so meticulously before I came back to the UK, and there’s barely been a dry day since I came back, plus next to no free time what with moving house and unpacking etc. Only just reassembled it yesterday, sticking a new saddle on too that should knock about 150g off the weight. Staring hopefully at the forecast and sky...

On the plus side one of my old lodgers had abandoned a fairly beaten up Planet X Kaffenback in the cellar of my old place and I’m considering reviving it with the parts I’ve taken off my main bike during upgrades to make a bit of a winter build. Might get it sorted out by June.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2018)

Hullo thread. 

Weebles (just 5) is 45" tall with an inside leg of 17"

What size bike frame does she need? Will she fit a 20"?

We bought werv an orbea MX 24 Dirt last year and I think it's been excellent with daily use so I'd happily consider another one by them ... But they don't do an 18" frame.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Hullo thread.
> 
> Weebles (just 5) is 45" tall with an inside leg of 17"
> 
> ...


20 inch kids' bike | Frog Bikes- 52


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Or if you want to stick with Orbea:

MX 20 DIRT 19

Basically, look at bikes with 20" wheels.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 20 inch kids' bike | Frog Bikes- 52



OK. So not an 18"? Which seems like most decent manufacturers don't make anyway. 

If it's a 20" then I quite like the Bobbin Moonbug


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2018)

wiskey said:


> If it's a 20" then I quite like the Bobbin Moonbug



I like the Yellow Bentines.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 20 inch kids' bike | Frog Bikes- 52


Everyone says Frog but I just can't spend £300 on a bike.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2018)

8ball said:


> I like the Yellow Bentines.


That way trouble lies


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Everyone says Frog but I just can't spend £300 on a bike.



Then steal one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2018)

wiskey said:


> If it's a 20" then I quite like the Bobbin Moonbug





wiskey said:


> Everyone says Frog but I just can't spend £300 on a bike.


How much can you/do you want to spend?

She's at the age/size where having a range of gears is useful/important/essential (depending on how much and where she's going to ride).


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2018)

8ball said:


> Then steal one.



I refer you to my previous post 



wiskey said:


> That way trouble lies


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How much can you/do you want to spend?
> 
> She's at the age/size where having a range of gears is useful/important/essential (depending on how much and where she's going to ride).


Dunno 250 max. Considerably less really. 

Now I know not to bother with an 18" frame I know better what I'm looking for. 

She's going to ride everywhere her brother does.

Only faster.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2018)

wiskey said:


> Dunno 250 max. Considerably less really.
> 
> Now I know not to bother with an 18" frame I know better what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


The 20” refers to the wheel size, not the frame...

Have you considered a hire scheme rather than buying?

the Bike Club

We use that one for the boy...


----------



## likesfish (Dec 13, 2018)

Rather bizarrely found out I'm eligible for up to £300 for cycling kit form a Brighton council scheme to encourage cycling
 getting my bike a free service and might try for a really good set of lights a jacket and pannier can't really think of anything else.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Rather bizarrely found out I'm eligible for up to £300 for cycling kit form a Brighton council scheme to encourage cycling
> getting my bike a free service and might try for a really good set of lights a jacket and pannier can't really think of anything else.



good gloves if you don't have them already, can you get GT85/chain oil? Cameras in case of collision I think are good to have these days, you might be able to report dangerous driving you film on them as well. Waterproof trousers and socks/overshoes?
That's a great scheme


----------



## likesfish (Dec 17, 2018)

Bicycles gone in for free service maybe beyond economic repair though but ex hire bike maybe in my future  as the bike came from a skip so all good will miss it if it gets recycled


----------



## plurker (Dec 18, 2018)

So that's it. My final commute of 2018 done - and it was a shitty wet one!

4692km ridden this year, 195 hours.
3.5 x height of Mt Everest in ascent - fairly surprised by that as I only ride Streatham - Farringdon and back!!
One car hit me thru the driver not looking. Two offs, several near misses, lots of casual swearing. 
Approx yearly cost - £200, as needed two new rims this year. A car driver paid for one of them by way of apology for buckling the fuck out of it as he SMIDSYd across my path, so that would've been 100 quid more...not bad for a year's commuting..


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone have suggestions for selling a bike in south London? I want to sell my Genesis Flyer as I'm going away. I'd prefer to avoid Gumtree if possible so I was hoping there was a bike shop that bought second hand.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2018)

weepiper said:


> An hour and a half late to work this morning  because I saw a guy get left-hooked and knocked off his bike by a white van turning across him right in front of me and stopped to help. Guy mostly undamaged but obvs pretty shaken up. There happened to be a police car sitting in traffic not far behind us so he got him to come over to report it. Driver did stop but was immediately confrontational, didn't apologise and blamed the cyclist for going too fast (if he was going too fast, why did you overtake him then?). Copper was very good, gave cyclist the choice of him issuing the driver a ticket for careless driving or just giving him a stiff talking to. Cyclist had calmed down a bit and chose the latter, but for reasons known only to himself the driver got arsey and started threatening to take the pair of us to court for his loss of earnings while he was waiting about  so eventually the copper booked him properly, which means it'll go to court. Gave a witness statement which means I'll probably get summonsed  all a bit of a drag but the driver was completely in the wrong, and I'd hope someone would do the same for me if I got knocked off.


Got a witness citation in the post today for this. Court case in March.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2018)

tbtommyb said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for selling a bike in south London? I want to sell my Genesis Flyer as I'm going away. I'd prefer to avoid Gumtree if possible so I was hoping there was a bike shop that bought second hand.


There’s various cycling online forums with buy/sell sections.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 21, 2018)

Mr W has bought himself a Garmin computer and has been being an unbearable bore setting it up all evening. I feel this is not a good development for our cycling lives


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2018)

weepiper said:


> Mr W has bought himself a Garmin computer and has been being an unbearable bore setting it up all evening. I feel this is not a good development for our cycling lives


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2018)

Garmins are just a gateway drug that leads eventually to an SRM Powercontrol 8. Garmin are fucking awful on warranty claims and their very frequent software updates often fuck up your whole operation so it's a transitory stage best passed through rapidly.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 22, 2018)

Haha, I just got a forerunner for running training. I can see how it'd be pretty addictive...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Garmins are just a gateway drug that leads eventually to an SRM Powercontrol 8. Garmin are fucking awful on warranty claims and their very frequent software updates often fuck up your whole operation so it's a transitory stage best passed through rapidly.


Wahoo Elemnt Bolt all the way


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 22, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Garmins are just a gateway drug that leads eventually to an SRM Powercontrol 8. Garmin are fucking awful on warranty claims and their very frequent software updates often fuck up your whole operation so it's a transitory stage best passed through rapidly.



Garmin bike stuff is pretty peerless in how crap and expensive an electronic device can get away with in this day and age.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> Garmin bike stuff is pretty peerless in how crap and expensive an electronic device can get away with in this day and age.



The Vector III pedals are good (they are very accurate) but they should be at the price. Their computers are junk though. I have had good experience with Bryton (you can sometimes get them mega cheap branded as Giant) and Wahoo computers.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2018)

I built this for a customer today. Very nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2018)

Very nice, how much would something like that cost?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Very nice, how much would something like that cost?


He's paying about £1650, total cost not quite definite yet as he's not chosen a saddle (I just stuck one on to take pictures for the shop Twitter).


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 2, 2019)

Just bought some new wheels, front disc and tyre for the mountain bike, hoping to get it built up and back on the road in the next few weeks.

Not really done much mountain biking the last few years, got some good trails nearby and fancy doing some exploring again.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2019)

This morning had my first serious UK ride with the "ECM pod" (Garmin Varia radar) fitted on the bike. It works surprising well for a Garmin product and definitely helps as you can acquire non-squawking bogeys on your six way before you can hear them. You can also see how many cars and at what distance they are behind you. 

I did 122km through County Durham where the temperature varied between 0.5 and 0.7 C. The first three hours were in instrument conditions due to darkness and fog. I am greatly looking forward to getting back to Western Australia.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2019)

So what’s the point of that radar thing? I know when cars are too close, doesn’t mean I can do anything about them though surely? Twats will still be twats


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2019)

I find it improves situational awareness - I know how many cars are behind me, how far away and how fast they're coming. It's very valuable when turning right or taking the lane. I wouldn't bother with it in Australia but on narrower UK roads I do find it useful.


----------



## nick (Jan 4, 2019)

Sounds interesting - but presumably only of value on narrow country roads.?
can't see that it would have any value in a city - ie a London commute, due to the sheer number of "bogeys on your 6".
Or do you think different?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2019)

nick said:


> Sounds interesting - but presumably only of value on narrow country roads.?
> can't see that it would have any value in a city - ie a London commute, due to the sheer number of "bogeys on your 6".
> Or do you think different?



I haven't used it in a city but I think you're probably right. You'd just end up with a "saturated plot".


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 4, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I haven't used it in a city but I think you're probably right. You'd just end up with a "saturated plot".



Does it not distract you from the road? I find I need full concentration when commuting... especially in the dark/rain etc but that might just be me. Sounds fun though!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 4, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Does it not distract you from the road? I find I need full concentration when commuting... especially in the dark/rain etc but that might just be me. Sounds fun though!



I didn't find it particularly distracting but I'm used to looking at the computer quite frequently for cadence/power.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 6, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I didn't find it particularly distracting but I'm used to looking at the computer quite frequently for cadence/power.



See, I appreciate this, but cycling for me is all about no phones/electronics, limited gear and usually no helmet, I just love being without all that, well, shite. (Not a criticism by the way, horses for courses and that)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2019)

So, has anyone got any particular targets/challenges planned for this year?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 6, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, has anyone got any particular targets/challenges planned for this year?



My main aim is to get back on it!

I was a bit of a slacker last year.

Just done 70 miles on my fixie which went quite well so that's a good start.

I also hope to ride my first 600km Audax.  I had signed up for one but had to pull out due to other commitments.   Need to get another one booked in....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2019)

600km? Christ 

What sort of time/average speed would you be doing for that?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2019)

Audax rules:

A 600 is either 40 hours (if it's a _BRM_ - i.e. a PBP* qualifier) or 40 hours-plus-a-bit-for-the-over-distance if it's a _BR_.

By far the majority of 600s start 6am Saturday morning and the cut-off time is 10pm Sunday (or maybe a little bit later)

I'm ashamed to admit that so far this year I haven't even looked at entering any 600s 

*PBP= Paris-Brest-Paris, a jolly little 1200km jaunt held every four years.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 6, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, has anyone got any particular targets/challenges planned for this year?



As part of a general return-to-the-bike that I didn't ride much of in 2018...Doing Paris Roubaix again in April, along with 2 Evans Ride-It events for prep. I don't think I rode more than 5 miles all of 2018 for various health/logistics/laziness reasons. My brother has taken up the bug, which help, tho he's super fit and I'm much more of a classic mamil.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2019)

My targets:

1 - Do an introductory session at a Velodrome. Derby is closest.
2 - Buy a power meter and start taking training a bit more seriously, rather than just random rides.
3 - Velo Birmingham, target time under 6 hours.
4 - Coast to coast in a day, following the Way of the Roses.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2019)

Having a good think about doing the double dunwich dynamo this year, I felt good until the last few miles last time. Hell of the ashdown is coming up in a few weeks so I'm training for that now. Would be nice to fit in a few audaxes as well.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2019)

1. Train regularly on zwift, aiming to increase... Well everything. Ftp, sprint power and endurance
2. Velo Birmingham 
3. Lots of rides round Bristol : Mendips, forest of Dean and brecon 
4. Etape du tour in July 

Gulp


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2019)

Also, I was born with a club foot on the left. It was surgically corrected and I had a forest gump - like caliper until I was 4. I can d on pretty much anything now but have a thin lower leg on the left with wasted muscles. I strongly suspect my right sided power is much greater, but am a geek and want a power meter.
The 4iii left crank option is by far the cheapest  But I'm worried the results would be underplaying actual power quite a lot.
Anyone have any advice? I suppose if I'm always measuring the same side it doesn't really matter, does it? 
My taxc flux smart trainer has a power meter in what passes for a hub...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Also, I was born with a club foot on the left. It was surgically corrected and I had a forest gump - like caliper until I was 4. I can d on pretty much anything now but have a thin lower leg on the left with wasted muscles. I strongly suspect my right sided power is much greater, but am a geek and want a power meter.
> The 4iii left crank option is by far the cheapest  But I'm worried the results would be underplaying actual power quite a lot.
> Anyone have any advice? I suppose if I'm always measuring the same side it doesn't really matter, does it?
> My taxc flux smart trainer has a power meter in what passes for a hub...


Unless you’re a pro I can’t see that the actual numbers matter that much. As long as what you’re measuring is consistent then progress is progress. You’ll still be able to work out power zones etc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2019)

Also, give me a shout when you come up for Velo if you fancy a pre/post ride pint. Or if you fancy doing a route recce anytime, lots of it are part of my regular rides


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2019)

That would be great actually. Thanks.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> 3. Lots of rides round Bristol



There's always the annual Las Vegas Institute of Sport event: "Barry's Bristol Ball Buster"

Las Vegas Institute of Sport Audax

If everything goes to plan I'll be riding this one too.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, the problem with that one is that it is 200km long.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2019)

But 100km of it is downhill.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 6, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Also, I was born with a club foot on the left. It was surgically corrected and I had a forest gump - like caliper until I was 4. I can d on pretty much anything now but have a thin lower leg on the left with wasted muscles. I strongly suspect my right sided power is much greater, but am a geek and want a power meter.
> The 4iii left crank option is by far the cheapest  But I'm worried the results would be underplaying actual power quite a lot.
> Anyone have any advice? I suppose if I'm always measuring the same side it doesn't really matter, does it?



Most people have power outputs of +/- 5% difference between their legs. In your case it sounds like it might be more but a one side power meter is still useful as it will give you a feel for the numbers. You'll soon work out what your 5 min, 20 min, etc. power outputs are.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 7, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 600km? Christ
> 
> What sort of time/average speed would you be doing for that?



I've done a couple of 400s - which took me between 23 and 24 hours.  On long rides like these I try to ride around 20 km per hour (although normally don't quite manage it!).   So on a 600 with a 40 hour time limit that would be 30 hours of riding leaving 10 hours for contingency, eating and maybe an hour or two of kip.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 7, 2019)

It is said - although I'm not convinced myself - that 600s are easier then 400s because you've got much more time to build up time-in-hand and therefore have a kip.

Me, I'm firmly of the opinion that a 600 is 50% more difficult than a 400.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't need to do one to be convinced that you are right


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2019)

My 7 year old daughter just hit 28mph on a downhill bit of our ride together


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My 7 year old daughter just hit 28mph on a downhill bit of our ride together


No fear


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2019)

weepiper said:


> No fear


#girlpower etc


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 12, 2019)

Grim news item here on cycle shops. Are millenials really so risk averse? Cycling in London is generally on the rise?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Grim news item here on cycle shops. Are millenials really so risk averse? Cycling in London is generally on the rise?


Decent enough article but that headline is shit, seems to be seeking to blame millennials for clicks, when it's just about market forces. I'm guilty myself of buying things online, but i do do it from Edinburgh Cycle CoOp who have bricks and mortar shops as well.
One thing i have noticed though is that both Cycle To Work schemes I've been on make you use Evans, rather than an independent shop, which is a shame, and must have an impact on independent trading. Evans itself is in trouble too though


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2019)

It's not millennials' fault  bike shops are having a terrible time though. The Specialized rep told us they're losing 15 dealers a month to businesses closing up.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Decent enough article but that headline is shit, seems to be seeking to blame millennials for clicks, when it's just about market forces. I'm guilty myself of buying things online, but i do do it from Edinburgh Cycle CoOp who have bricks and mortar shops as well.
> One thing i have noticed though is that both Cycle To Work schemes I've been on make you use Evans, rather than an independent shop, which is a shame, and must have an impact on independent trading. Evans itself is in trouble too though


Bike to work schemes being tied to one big retailer has a massive effect on independent shops. We ran the bike to work scheme for Edinburgh Council for a good number of years but Evans opened an Edinburgh store and undercut us for the contract. It was worth 6 figures a year in turnover.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2019)

Sad to read


hash tag said:


> This doesn't affect me anymore, but still saddens me. A bike has to be tried before buying for fit, comfort and to compare to others How millennials have put a spoke in the wheels of Britain’s bicycle shops


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2019)

a_chap said:


> There's always the annual Las Vegas Institute of Sport event: "Barry's Bristol Ball Buster"
> 
> Las Vegas Institute of Sport Audax
> 
> If everything goes to plan I'll be riding this one too.



Immediately starting on Providence Lane is a very mean trick. That one’s about two miles from where I’ve just moved to but I’ve not been out for a go yet (in fact I’ve probably done less than fifty miles since moving house in mid November - weather and the huge task of sorting out the flat).

https://veloviewer.com/segments/1054436

Could be tempted, I did manage a century ride a couple of months ago for the first time in ages and was reasonably comfortable.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 14, 2019)

Strictly speaking it starts at the Long Ashton Community Centre 

The route drops down and turns left onto Long Ashton Road which is gently downhill but then goes straight over the T junction into a park (Ashton Court estate?) and does a git of a climb before crossing the Clifton suspension bridge. Then it's pretty much flat to the first control at Hill. The climbs come later...

At the moment there are just 20 places left: https://audax.lvis.org.uk/entryformdist.php

However, if you want to volunteer as my domestique...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2019)

Ah, I was assuming it went the other way round. Finishes with the descent of Providence, watch out for that one. I nearly had a messy end going down that at speed in my youth when my jumper (on the back under the spring-loaded top bit on the Pannier rack) decided to entangle itself in the back wheel.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 15, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Ah, I was assuming it went the other way round. Finishes with the descent of Providence, watch out for that one. I nearly had a messy end going down that at speed in my youth when my jumper (on the back under the spring-loaded top bit on the Pannier rack) decided to entangle itself in the back wheel.



A rather novel braking system !


----------



## a_chap (Jan 15, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Ah, I was assuming it went the other way round. Finishes with the descent of Providence, watch out for that one.



I've ridden the Ball Buster a few times so I know how steep that final descent is. I can tell you that it's a bugger to slow down when it's so fucking cold that your fingers hardly work and especially when you've only got drum brakes on your bike!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2019)

I am signed up 

Couple of miles from home and a distance I know I can manage, plus will help motivate me to get me off my lazy arse and do some bigger rides with something to aim for.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 15, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Immediately starting on Providence Lane is a very mean trick. That one’s about two miles from where I’ve just moved to but I’ve not been out for a go yet (in fact I’ve probably done less than fifty miles since moving house in mid November - weather and the huge task of sorting out the flat).
> 
> Segment Details for Keedwell Hill -> Providence Lane - VeloViewer
> 
> Could be tempted, I did manage a century ride a couple of months ago for the first time in ages and was reasonably comfortable.


That's a great hill- just keeps on going.
I tried to do the Dundry Drubber last Wednesday, but only managed three ascents of Dundry before I had to pick the kids up from school
The Route

Segment Details for FULL Dundry Drubber - VeloViewer


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't know if readers remember the metallic crunching sound I was having whilst pedalling? Well it turned out that the cause was that one of the nuts holding on the back wheel was missing (i'm guessing someone tried to steal the wheel but then found out it was locked), and I guess the back wheel was slightly off because of it... swapping the remaining nut onto the drive side totally solved it (I have since got another nut don't worry).


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 15, 2019)

That could have ended badly!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeh it must have been like that for a couple of months... I can't believe I didn't notice it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> That's a great hill- just keeps on going.
> I tried to do the Dundry Drubber last Wednesday, but only managed three ascents of Dundry before I had to pick the kids up from school
> The Route
> 
> Segment Details for FULL Dundry Drubber - VeloViewer



Dundry is harsh, never ridden it but drove up a couple of months ago and it’s a twisty beast. Might have to try that segment/route, once I’ve got my fitness back a bit.

I grew up in the Gordano Valley and used to play on the hills round there quite a bit as a teenager, used to have a route that would take me up all the steep bastards (Naish, Wraxall, Providence and Rownham), and down the long drags (Portbury Lane, Tickenham, Clarken Coombe, Belmont, Abbots Leigh). Going to be nice revisiting a few of those thirty years on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2019)

.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 15, 2019)

If you fancy going out together drop me a PM!


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

Planning my first ride out on this at the weekend (trek x-caliber-7) Not cycled at all in approx 2.5 yrs after a lower back injury. 

I've still got a road bike in the garage but am looking forward to getting out on some trails instead of tarmac. 

So this weekend I'm off to delamere forrest to see what's what. I think I might treat myself to a comfier seat & some mud guards first though, the seat it came with is a tiny plank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

That saddle looks fine!

Save your money and get some clipless pedals instead...


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That saddle looks fine!
> 
> Save your money and get some clipless pedals instead...


I was actually debating what pedals to get, I've got a pair of Shimano SPD shoes but wasn't sure if clipless pedals were suitable for off-road? 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

Yesterday I went on my weekly club ride, it turned out to be in the worst conditions I've ever been out in. Started pretty clear but within an hour the temperature had dropped to just above freezing and it was absolutely belting it down with rain which didn't let up for the next 2 hours. For the last 10 miles I was stuck in the small ring as I literally couldn't move my hand enough to push the lever, and I could barely pull on the brakes 

"Character building" I believe is the phrase


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I was actually debating what pedals to get, I've got a pair of Shimano SPD shoes but wasn't sure if clipless pedals were suitable for off-road?


Depends on the sort of riding you do I guess, but looking at your bike I'm guessing more cross country type stuff, so yeah, SPD's would be perfect.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yesterday I went on my weekly club ride, it turned out to be in the worst conditions I've ever been out in. Started pretty clear but within an hour the temperature had dropped to just above freezing and it was absolutely belting it down with rain which didn't let up for the next 2 hours. For the last 10 miles I was stuck in the small ring as I literally couldn't move my hand enough to push the lever, and I could barely pull on the brakes
> 
> "Character building" I believe is the phrase


That sounds horrendous 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends on the sort of riding you do I guess, but looking at your bike I'm guessing more cross country type stuff, so yeah, SPD's would be perfect.


Yeah v much cross country, I've got a few days cycling the south downs in may so looking to build towards that.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Yeah v much cross country, I've got a few days cycling the south downs in may so looking to build towards that.


Shimano M530 SPD Trail Wide Pedals | BIKE PEDALS | Evans Cycles

£20. Bargain.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Shimano M530 SPD Trail Wide Pedals | BIKE PEDALS | Evans Cycles
> 
> £20. Bargain.


Yeah I'll go for something like that, I've actually got those exact ones on my wife's road bike (which was my first bike before I upgraded)

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Planning my first ride out on this at the weekend (trek x-caliber-7) Not cycled at all in approx 2.5 yrs after a lower back injury.
> 
> I've still got a road bike in the garage but am looking forward to getting out on some trails instead of tarmac.
> 
> ...




A wider seat in search of comfort never works in the long term and you'll slide about on it. You're better off just getting used to the narrow one. The nerve endings die off eventually...


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> A wider seat in search of comfort never works in the long term and you'll slide about on it. You're better off just getting used to the narrow one. The nerve endings die off eventually...


Could I swop out the seat from my road bike? I used to be ok on that for a few hours at a time. I take it a seat is a seat, their not road or MTB specific?

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I was actually debating what pedals to get, I've got a pair of Shimano SPD shoes but wasn't sure if clipless pedals were suitable for off-road



Time ATAC is a MTB pedal system. Impossible to get clogged with mud and it's such a simple system that almost nothing* can go wrong with them and, apart from cleat positioning, there's nothing to adjust. Plus you get massive amounts of float which helps prevent knee problems. I've been using them for 20+ years.

The Perfect Pedal? Time ATAC MX8 Pedal Review -

You don't have to use the MX8 variety - in fact I think all ATAC varieties are compatible with each other, but I stand to be corrected on that.

*the bronze cleat attached to your shoe does _eventually_ wear out


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Time ATAC is a MTB pedal system. Impossible to get clogged with mud and it's such a simple system that almost nothing* can go wrong with them and, apart from cleat positioning, there's nothing to adjust. Plus you get massive amounts of float which helps prevent knee problems. I've been using them for 20+ years.
> 
> The Perfect Pedal? Time ATAC MX8 Pedal Review -
> 
> ...


I've got shoes v similar to these, would they be compatible? 

Wiggle | Shimano M089 SPD Mountain Bike Shoes | Cycling Shoes

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Could I swop out the seat from my road bike? I used to be ok on that for a few hours at a time. I take it a seat is a seat, their not road or MTB specific?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



The industry standard for seat rails is 7mm so yes. Some DH MTBs and BMXs use 8mm but you'll be fine with a seat from a road bike.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> The industry standard for seat rails is 7mm so yes. Some DH MTBs and BMXs use 8mm but you'll be fine with a seat from a road bike.


Cheers! 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I've got shoes v similar to these, would they be compatible?
> 
> Wiggle | Shimano M089 SPD Mountain Bike Shoes | Cycling Shoes
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



I'm not a cycling equipment expert but I *think* that cleats are a standard size so will fit any road/MTB shoe.

weepiper is a much better person to ask then me. 

Bizarrely though the shoe you linked to is almost exactly the same type that I use and have been using for years. Keep in mind I don't do any mountain biking (lack of any actual mountains in the UK is the reason, you see  ) but I use that style of MTB shoes because it's not as stiff as a road bike shoe (therefore you can walk and not waddle like a disabled duck) also the cleat is recessed into the sole so it doesn't damage any flooring.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I'm not a cycling equipment expert but I *think* that cleats are a standard size so will fit any road/MTB shoe.
> 
> weepiper is a much better person to ask then me.
> 
> Bizarrely though the shoe you linked to is almost exactly the same type that I use and have been using for years. Keep in mind I don't do any mountain biking (lack of any actual mountains in the UK is the reason, you see  ) but I use that style of MTB shoes because it's not as stiff as a road bike shoe (therefore you can walk and not waddle like a disabled duck) also the cleat is recessed into the sole so it doesn't damage any flooring.


Cheers for your reply mate.

I've just bought a set of Shimano SPD pedals as linked to earlier, as I've used them before & know they will work with my shoes. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick (Jan 17, 2019)

I had Time pedals on my (now stolen) bike and thought they were great - previously I had had Crank brothers but at least 2 sets broke on me (although I liked them until they kept breaking).

When I got new bike in Dec 17, the builders claimed that Time seemed to be getting rarer and maybe pulling out of the market. I ended up getting Shimano on my gravel bike (PD-M8020 XT MTB for what it's worth), with which I am perfectly happy.

Anyone have views on whether the Time story was bull or not?

I was always led to believe (pls correct me experts) that different pedal makers had different cleats. The cleats are the disposable part of the system (like a chain / cassette but are easily replaceable at about £10 per paid


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2019)

Cleats are specific to the pedal system - so Time ATAC cleats won't work with SPDs for example - but I'm of the opinion that all cleats have holes in the same places so they will fit any show if you see what I mean.

i.e. you don't need to buy an SPD-specific shoe or a Look-specific shoe, etc. 

Paging weepiper


----------



## nick (Jan 17, 2019)

Agree with a_chap about the holes in the shoes  - but may not be the case if you have MTB specific shoes (with a recess for the cleat) and try to fit those big triangular cleats that they use for track bikes - as they won't fit the recess

Anyway - this is all speculation. where is someone that knows what they are talking about when you need them? Weepiper / Doenward etc etc ?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

There’s 2 types of cleat - 2 bolt (usually the mountain bike type) and 3 bolt (usually road type).

Each type has different manufacturer offerings, which are specific to their matching pedals, but the bolt pattern is a standard, so as long as the shoe has the correct layout then they’ll fit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2019)

3 bolt road cleats on the left, 2 bolt mountain bike on the right.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2019)

I use the two bolt time cleats on my road bike, they are different to the spd ones, but attach to the shoe in the same way. Last time I had to send over to Germany for new ones so they may be right about being rarer.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 20, 2019)

First ride out this morning after about 2.5 years out. Nice easy 16k along our local cycle path. 

My new mountain is lovely, but required a bit of effort to keep up with the Mrs on her road bike (much to her amusement [emoji16]).

Il be out on it again next weekend aiming for a leisurely 20k. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 28, 2019)

2 punctures in the first 4 miles of my ride this morning.

I took it as a sign and came home.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2019)

I went on a bike maintenance course today in a freezing concrete warehouse. I only went cos work made me. Can't say that I 'enjoyed' it but didn't find it as difficult as I expected and repaired a puncture faster than the others. Still only doing it when paid to - I did the course cos I'm supposed to be 'bike champion' at my work, maintaining mine and another library's 'fleet' of rubbish donated bikes that we lend to the public - will still be taking my bike to the LBS when it needs fixing though!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 29, 2019)

Council kicking up a stink about bike under the flats stairs again. It's no blocking or obstructing a thing and as always the housing dept stick to the "well it's regulations" script.

Best keep it inside for a month before it goes back out there...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Council kicking up a stink about bike under the flats stairs again. It's no blocking or obstructing a thing and as always the housing dept stick to the "well it's regulations" script.
> 
> Best keep it inside for a month before it goes back out there...


Can’t you just keep it inside anyway? Maybe some sort of wall mount? Would be more secure if nothing else.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 29, 2019)

I need to replace a chain... what tools are absolutely necessary?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 29, 2019)

If the chain you're removing hasn't got a "power link" or similar then you'll need a chain splitter.

Loads of useful info on YouTube.



Alternatively nip to your local bike shop. If they're any good they'll do it for you for a few quid.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I need to replace a chain... what tools are absolutely necessary?


Chain tool, then either a quick link or a joining pin.

As ever, there’s a GCN video that covers it


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Alternatively nip to your local bike shop. If they're any good they'll do it for you for a few quid.


I may just do that, it will probably be cheaper all in anyway.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 29, 2019)

in case anyone is looking for a bike repair place in east london, there are tons of places but I've been to most and think this one is best value: East Side Cycles – Hackney Cycling Campaign


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 29, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I need to replace a chain... what tools are absolutely necessary?



Chain tool and the ability to count. Split the old one. Count the links. Cut the new one to the same number of links with your chain tool. Then install and rejoin the new one with the chain tool. If its Campag (I'm guessing it's not) you need to peen the rivet on the inside of the chain.

Or, if the new one is a master link chain, you do exactly the same as above except you need a set of master link pliers for the final rejoining step.

E2A: subtract 1 from the link count if the new chain is a master link.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 29, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can’t you just keep it inside anyway? Maybe some sort of wall mount? Would be more secure if nothing else.



Flats tiny and I have absolutely no room it's also rented.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2019)

I was on the telly this week talking about bike libraries:

I am much thinner in real life and I'm sure my voice is normally much deeper and manlier


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't want to leave the warmth of the sofa this morning but forced myself out on the bike. Ended up heading towards town with no real idea of a route other than a possible, loop around sefton park and h adding home. 

After reaching sefton and feeling fresh I headed on into town and then jumped on the prom taking me back towards home. 

All in all pleased I got out even if it's still slow going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 4, 2019)

I applaud the use of km.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 5, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I applaud the use of km.


Miles are bigger, therefore better.


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Miles are bigger, therefore better.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 5, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Miles are bigger, therefore better.



Miles have no business being anywhere near any discussion of cyclisme.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 5, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Miles have no business being anywhere near any discussion of cyclisme.


A century ride in km’s impresses nobody.


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 6, 2019)

Does anyone run tubeless MTB tyres? Is there a big riding difference between them & tubed? 

Also what happens when you get a puncture? 

Just wondering if it's worth me going tubeless in future.

Cheers 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2019)

There isn't a big difference but can you feel it. They are bit lighter and you can (generally) run them at lower pressures so it's a more compliant ride.

When you get a puncture the liquid sealant inside the tyre will usually reseal it unless the hole is too big. Quite often you won't know you've had one.

It's much less hassle to go for tubeless specific wheels rather than trying to convert normal wheels with tape, etc. You'll need a compressor or CO2 cartridges to seat the bead the first time you install them but you can use a normal pump after that.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 6, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Does anyone run tubeless MTB tyres? Is there a big riding difference between them & tubed?
> 
> Also what happens when you get a puncture?
> 
> ...


If you are a biggish chap and/or into quite 'big' riding (jumps, dropoffs, extreme rocky surfaces etc) then tubeless will let you run much lower tyre pressure without getting pinch flats. This is a good thing for grip. If you're doing more recreational/xc type riding and don't often find yourself getting pinch flats or you're quite lightweight then it may not have a noticeable benefit for you. I'm quite little (less than 9 stone) and a fairly cautious rider and I run 20psi for mountain biking, with tubes, and don't puncture, so I haven't bothered, although my new bike came with tubeless ready tyres and rims. I dislike the messiness if you do have to take a tyre off for any reason. Tubeless fluid stinks and gets everywhere. Your mileage may vary, basically


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 8, 2019)

just signed up to Ride100 again. Missed out on the ballot obviously. Didn't feel I done it justice last time as we got stuck in Pyrford cricket ground after a big crash.
Raising money for a worthy cause,(personal experience) so happy to shake the tin for Richard House Children's Hospice


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2019)

Speaking of 100 mile rides, if anyone is interested in doing Velo Birmingham in May they are releasing a limited number of extra places on Monday morning.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2019)

This is good.


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 12, 2019)

I got out on Sunday morning again for a few hours, got the train over the water to the Wirral and rode the Wirral way & coastal cycle route back round to the ferry terminal at New Brighton. Weather was bright and stayed dry which was nice. 

















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2019)

Love that last pic


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 12, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Love that last pic


Ahh cheers! 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2019)

My ride today:

 
 
Oosht.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

Is that on or off road?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is that on or off road?


On.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

There’s a new cycle cafe at the bottom of our road. I’ve made friends with the owner and went for a ride with him the other day.

I’ve since seen photos of him racing a few years back in the Ras over in Ireland, sprinting with John Degenkolb amongst others 

Kinda explains how when I was blowing out my arse up a hill he was soft pedalling and chatting away


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

weepiper said:


> On.


Miles 24-28ish look rather fun...


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Miles 24-28ish look rather fun...


Brutal. It got very February in the hills in Scotland on the weather front around there too *shiver*
Just as we paused for a drink at the top of the second highest hill of the ride, before that one, up rolled a cheery older couple in their sixties. The guy was on a steel drop bar Dawes single speed and he wasn't even remotely out of breath


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Brutal. It got very February in the hills in Scotland on the weather front around there too *shiver*
> Just as we paused for a drink at the top of the second highest hill of the ride, before that one, up rolled a cheery older couple in their sixties. The guy was on a steel drop bar Dawes single speed and he wasn't even remotely out of breath


I was looking more at the descent


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was looking more at the descent


The headwind and the driving rain rather took the edge off the fun tbh
 My character is thoroughly built though


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 16, 2019)

That's fucking nails that at this time of year in Alba


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

I’ve been kicking an idea round in my head lately - would anyone be interested in a U75 cyclist meet-up weekend kind of thing? 

Find a guesthouse/bunkhouse somewhere, spend a weekend riding in the daytimes and the usual pub based evenings?

Could arrange a couple of different rides/routes each day to cater for different fitness/speed levels etc 

Just an idea anyway


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah, I'd be well up for that. As long as it doesn't get captured by a 300-km pervert


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2019)

My initial thought was Derbyshire - lots of cheap bunkhouses, with access to everything from flat traffic free routes like the Monsal Trail though to leg shattering climbs. Even lots of off road options for those weirdos whose bikes bend in the middle


----------



## a_chap (Feb 16, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Yeah, I'd be well up for that. As long as it doesn't get captured by a 300-km pervert



Not sure who you might be referring to.

Can't be me. 300km's much too short a distance...


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 16, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Not sure who you might be referring to.
> 
> Can't be me. 300km's much too short a distance...


you are a Core Pervert


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmmm...

Can't disagree there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 17, 2019)

Squeezed out a moderately paced 50km this morning, got some work to do if I’m going to manage a 215km ride in about six weeks. Gulp. The winter belly is going to have to shift.

Strava seems fucked today for some reason.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeah, lots of panicked looking faces at the cafe today as people realised their rides may not have happened


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 17, 2019)

I managed 50k today, I feel pretty much broken now though [emoji16]

Caught the train to Chester with the aim of riding to delamere forrest for a bit of "off roading" then I followed back roads and a canal path back towards Runcorn where I jumped the train back home.
The route was hillier than I've done for a while and longer too. 

Il sleep well tonight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 17, 2019)

Today’s effort. This was followed by a rather slow 22 mile ride home that is almost entirely uphill and had a 25 mph headwind all the bloody way


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 17, 2019)

Starting to think that getting involved in a debate about gender politics (specifically women only clubs/group rides) in a Facebook cycling group night not have been my best idea 

Fuck me, there are some fucking bellends in this world.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Starting to think that getting involved in a debate about gender politics (specifically women only clubs/group rides) in a Facebook cycling group night not have been my best idea
> 
> Fuck me, there are some fucking bellends in this world.


Chriiist I can only imagine.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2019)

If anyone is thinking about a new bike to work bike soon and your work gives you a Halfords scheme voucher (also known as Cycle2work) only you don't fancy being stuck with the choice (and the service...) at Halfords or Cycle Republic, we've just started accepting them

Cycle to Work Scheme | Bike To Work Scheme | Edinburgh Bike Coop


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Chriiist I can only imagine.


Women only rides or clubs aren’t needed because one blokes wife earns more than he does, therefore the patriarchy isn’t actually a thing.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 21, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Today’s effort. This was followed by a rather slow 22 mile ride home that is almost entirely uphill and had a 25 mph headwind all the bloody way


Don't worry it'll pay back sometime in the future when you think "Wow i'm not entirely knackered" 

Did a very hilly ride on Sunday because of the good weather and actually felt alright at the end. Feel like i'll be ready for the Velo Brum in May.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Don't worry it'll pay back sometime in the future when you think "Wow i'm not entirely knackered"
> 
> Did a very hilly ride on Sunday because of the good weather and actually felt alright at the end. Feel like i'll be ready for the Velo Brum in May.


Sounds like there’s a few of us from here doing it. What sort of time/pace are you aiming for?


----------



## Almor (Feb 21, 2019)

weepiper said:


> If anyone is thinking about a new bike to work bike soon and your work gives you a Halfords scheme voucher (also known as Cycle2work) only you don't fancy being stuck with the choice (and the service...) at Halfords or Cycle Republic, we've just started accepting them
> 
> Cycle to Work Scheme | Bike To Work Scheme | Edinburgh Bike Coop


 
Liked because it's good for you and anyone that can get a bike from you, but I'm on the other side of the world now  with my bike that cleared inspection after a wash in the bath.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 22, 2019)

Has anyone done/experienced an ebike conversion kit?  As i'm mainly interested in commuting, a bit of assist would make me cycle more, I reckon. Was looking at the Panda one, a hub motor pedal assist, difficult to get any real feedback on how they work in practice though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2019)

Seeing as we're posting up strava,


----------



## braindancer (Feb 25, 2019)

Did my first longish ride of the year on Saturday - 115 miles around West Sussex.  The sunshine was glorious - but I'm not posting my strava - I was shamefully slow....  (no change there then).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 25, 2019)

I’d forgotten just how much nicer it is to ride in sunshine. 60 miles this morning and it was glorious. I only stopped because I had to head home for the school run.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

How do I stop other cyclists riding up my arse in rush hour traffic on potholed roads? They seem to think they're in a peleton on the Tour De France.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> How do I stop other cyclists riding up my arse in rush hour traffic on potholed roads? They seem to think they're in a peleton on the Tour De France.


Ride faster and drop them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ride faster and drop them.


Not an option - they need to stay back or overtake


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> How do I stop other cyclists riding up my arse in rush hour traffic on potholed roads? They seem to think they're in a peleton on the Tour De France.



You can't really ime. slow down until they don't want to go that slowly and they'll overtake you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Not an option - they need to stay back or overtake


What’s the issue if they’re behind you anyway? They’re just getting a tow from you. Find somone going a similar speed to you and do the same, save energy!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What’s the issue if they’re behind you anyway? They’re just getting a tow from you. Find somone going a similar speed to you and do the same, save energy!



Personally I find it uncomfortable, they are tailgating me, I don't like it when it's a cyclist anymore than I do when I'm driving and another driver does it to me. I'm concerned that if I slow down a bit they will crash into me. It takes my attention away from the road in front of me where it should be. Just back off please.

Also if they are getting a tow from me, I'm expending energy on their behalf! I need all my energy to move my own fat body thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What’s the issue if they’re behind you anyway? They’re just getting a tow from you. Find somone going a similar speed to you and do the same, save energy!


It's dangerous and inconsiderate. I would never do it myself for safety reasons


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe i should slam on the brakes and see what happens


----------



## youbeauty (Feb 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What’s the issue if they’re behind you anyway? They’re just getting a tow from you. Find somone going a similar speed to you and do the same, save energy!


I'd imagine it's because bell-ends drafting you on your way to work don't necessarily know how to ride in a group so may well go into the back of you if you brake or swerve to avoid a pothole.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

I guess regularly riding in the middle of a tight bunch (literally inches away from each other at times) of 20 or so at speeds approaching 25mph or more means I’m kinda used to it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Also if they are getting a tow from me, I'm expending energy on their behalf! I need all my energy to move my own fat body thankyouverymuch.


Technically the person at the front gets a (admittedly lesser) benefit as well


----------



## nick (Feb 27, 2019)

Give a random mini-wobble every now and then. Make them think that they can't predict your movements and then they ought to back off if they have any sense of self preservation.

On occasions when someone a little faster than me overtakes, I use it as a spur to go faster and use them to pace me - but I take care not to be under, say, 1m behind them and then not directly behind: drafting without permission strikes me as rude.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I guess regularly riding in the middle of a tight bunch (literally inches away from each other at times) of 20 or so at speeds approaching 25mph or more means I’m kinda used to it.



I think it's very different when you are riding in a group of people you know than when you are commuting on your own and someone is hanging off your back wheel. If nothing else you have hand signals and the chance to talk about things. Plus I'm sure you've seen what happens when things go wrong in a peleton! There's a reason to take that risk when you are sports cycling, not when you are transport cycling.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Technically the person at the front gets a (admittedly lesser) benefit as well



Really? How does that work? I thought the main benefit was simply that the front rider is the windbreak, but that creates a slight vacuum which pulls in the rider behind and that as the rider in front you are generating the energy which transfers to the rider behind via the vacuum (effectively - you expend the energy breaking the air in front of you). What creates the benefit for the front rider?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2019)

I fucking hate people drafting me when I'm commuting. It's dangerous and selfish. I will either burn them off (which is quite enjoyable if I can manage it as I commute on a mountain bike) or slow down, turn round and say 'you going to overtake me or what?' if they don't get the hint. It's a city, not a Sunday club ride in the countryside.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> I think it's very different when you are riding in a group of people you know than when you are commuting on your own and someone is hanging off your back wheel. If nothing else you have hand signals and the chance to talk about things. Plus I'm sure you've seen what happens when things go wrong in a peleton! There's a reason to take that risk when you are sports cycling, not when you are transport cycling.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How does that work? I thought the main benefit was simply that the front rider is the windbreak, but that creates a slight vacuum which pulls in the rider behind and that as the rider in front you are generating the energy which transfers to the rider behind via the vacuum (effectively - you expend the energy breaking the air in front of you). What creates the benefit for the front rider?


I don’t know the entire physics of it, but it’s something to do with the airflow off the back of you not rejoining and continuing round the following rider. The longer the line the more it works apparently. Obviously those behind get the most benefit but it does help the front rider more than riding solo.

Science of Cycling: Aerodynamics & Drafting | Exploratorium


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

Some idiots in London do it behind buses


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Some idiots in London do it behind buses


That is a bit daft, because with something as large as a bus you don’t need to be that close - it’s punching a bloody big hole in the air, you get a decent tow from several metres back.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2019)

I used to slip stream buses all the time. Keep your eyes on the stopping sign just inside the bus and listen for the engine notes, no problem. 
I would never slip stream a lorry or van as it was much harder to keep a check on them


----------



## nick (Feb 27, 2019)

Also worth checking the bus number and learning the route - so you know when they are likely to turn etc.

But a 4 wheeled vehicle has much larger contact patches than a bike and so can often stop in a shorter distance (even ignoring reaction times) - broken noses ahoy if you miscalculate. Also if you are up the ass of a bus, you can't see the next pothole


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Personally I find it uncomfortable, they are tailgating me, I don't like it when it's a cyclist anymore than I do when I'm driving and another driver does it to me. I'm concerned that if I slow down a bit they will crash into me. It takes my attention away from the road in front of me where it should be. Just back off please.
> 
> Also if they are getting a tow from me, I'm expending energy on their behalf! I need all my energy to move my own fat body thankyouverymuch.



You are getting a marginal energy gain from them being there as they are reducing the low pressure area behind you. Two riders close together have a lower Cd than one solo rider. Drag = 1/2pu^2CdA


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2019)

Did 50 miles today in yet more glorious weather. Wearing summer kit in February was rather odd


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2019)

Did _*130 miles*_ today  in glorious weather too. Wearing summer kit in February was not only rather odd but at one point I thought I was going to get sunburned...!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 13, 2019)

Cyclist killed by a left turning lorry in Edinburgh today

Cyclist, 40, dies after collision with lorry in Portobello

Horrible. I hope it wasn't someone I know. I've ridden across that junction a few times and it's pretty scary tbh.

I'm in court tomorrow as a witness for the guy I saw get knocked off his bike in similar circumstances last July. All a bit frightening really.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2019)

Court was pretty horrible but I said my bit.

I've got one of these home for a few weeks because work wants me to review it for the website:

 

I rode it home in trainers and a headwind on the way back from work and jumped 20-odd places on Strava on a steep climb en route. I already don't want to give it back


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2019)

Need to spend loads of money on my bike mainly cos i never clean it (though i blame winter roads). I'm sure there's a lesson to be learned here, but fuck that, I'm not getting my hands dirty unless I'm paid to.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Court was pretty horrible but I said my bit



Liked for that


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Need to spend loads of money on my bike mainly cos i never clean it (though i blame winter roads). I'm sure there's a lesson to be learned here, but fuck that, I'm not getting my hands dirty unless I'm paid to.


I _love_ cleaning my bike. Getting the chain all shiny and looking like new again... so satisfying


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 15, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Court was pretty horrible but I said my bit.
> 
> I've got one of these home for a few weeks because work wants me to review it for the website:
> 
> ...


Are you gonna get the chance to do some proper long rides on it? Or will it just be commuting?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Are you gonna get the chance to do some proper long rides on it? Or will it just be commuting?


Hope so yes, although it's a bit dependent on reasonable weather in the available time I have without children, which is limited!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Court was pretty horrible but I said my bit.
> 
> I've got one of these home for a few weeks because work wants me to review it for the website:
> 
> ...



They are great bikes but good luck changing the rear gear cable. I did one for my mate's wife and I had to take the BB out! I'd be interested to know if there is a better technique. Langmas are good bikes but they have been a total commercial failure for Giant.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 15, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I _love_ cleaning my bike. Getting the chain all shiny and looking like new again... so satisfying


Do you just use a chain cleaning tool and a solvent, or do you take it off? I have an "echo-solvent" I use that works pretty well


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> They are great bikes but good luck changing the rear gear cable. I did one for my mate's wife and I had to take the BB out! I'd be interested to know if their is a better technique. Langmas are great bikes but they have been a total commercial failure for Giant.


Fucking internal cable routing eh. The bike industry keeps foisting it on us whether we want it or not


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Fucking internal cable routing eh. The bike industry keeps foisting it on us whether we want it or not



It's good for bike shops though as it puts cable replacement beyond the capabilities of the average punter. See also bleeding disk brakes.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Court was pretty horrible but I said my bit.
> 
> I've got one of these home for a few weeks because work wants me to review it for the website:
> 
> ...


Just realised it isn't this one, it's the £2800 version with the carbon climbing wheels  better be careful with it...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Just realised it isn't this one, it's the £2800 version with the carbon climbing wheels  better be careful with it...


Nice


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 17, 2019)

I am mightily jealous of you all. Riding isn’t an option at the moment but hopefully another few months and I’ll be hoping to get slamming some miles in.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2019)

My bike finally got stolen (from inside the work garage), which is ok as it probably needed replacing it was so battered and I got ir for free... so now I get to buy another one, I'm def going second hand and probably not too much over £100, I like those old 80s road/racing bikes but I need a commuting workhorse that doesn't break and can be home-maintained easily. So are these a good or bad idea? A 90s hybrid is probably more sensible... Is there anything I should be wary of re: weird fittings that mean things are impossible to replace when they break? e.g. I hear old Raleighs have proprietary measurements?


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 26, 2019)

Maybe avoid brakes that are built into or attached as part of the frame? I had a shit cheap second hand Raleigh mountain bike once and the rear brake broke, some sort of spring going into the back bit of frame. Couldn’t fix it so it was basically a write off.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2019)

ah as always I just went for something without waiting for advice: Vintage Men’s Racer Bike - Sunsolo/Raleigh  | eBay

It is cheap enough that it can be written off I guess


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 26, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> My bike finally got stolen (from inside the work garage), which is ok as it probably needed replacing it was so battered and I got ir for free... so now I get to buy another one, I'm def going second hand and probably not too much over £100, I like those old 80s road/racing bikes but I need a commuting workhorse that doesn't break and can be home-maintained easily. So are these a good or bad idea? A 90s hybrid is probably more sensible... Is there anything I should be wary of re: weird fittings that mean things are impossible to replace when they break? e.g. I hear old Raleighs have proprietary measurements?



Anything that old is going to be hard to maintain just because parts for 6/7/8 speed groupsets are getting hard to find. The actual brand is irrelevant in that price bracket; just get the newest and least crusty looking bicycle shaped object you can find. When it breaks get another one.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Anything that old is going to be hard to maintain just because parts for 6/7/8 speed groupsets are getting hard to find. The actual brand is irrelevant in that price bracket; just get the newest and least crusty looking bicycle shaped object you can find. When it breaks get another one.


No that's not true ime, I always get bikes in this price range and the newer ones have always been really terrible to ride and fall to pieces in months, whereas many of the older ones are very smooth and last years.

I appreciate your barely-concealed disgust tho ha


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 26, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> ah as always I just went for something without waiting for advice: Vintage Men’s Racer Bike - Sunsolo/Raleigh  | eBay
> 
> It is cheap enough that it can be written off I guess



Let's hope the bottom bracket and headset are fine because new ones, if you can even find 26tpi thread specimens, will not be cheap!


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 26, 2019)

I have one of those sun solos, it's lovely. It'd been out in not-bono-ever 's backyard for years but a couple of new wheels and brake pads and it was good to go. Haven't had much time on it recently though.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2019)

Apparently it has been in use recently, and the seller seems trustworthy


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 26, 2019)

Sunsolo touring day out?


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 27, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> I have one of those sun solos, it's lovely. It'd been out in not-bono-ever 's backyard for years but a couple of new wheels and brake pads and it was good to go. Haven't had much time on it recently though.


Actually that's really good that you already have one, I was wondering what size replacement tires/wheels (not intending to replace wheels, but in case anything happens) are?


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 27, 2019)

The originals were 27x 1 1/4 - i can't remember if Paul's bike shop (RIP) changed them over to 700s or not - i don't think so, it was path of least resistance.  Bike's in the garage, will try and have a look later on.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 27, 2019)

I was rearranging the workshop to make room for a new arrival and decided to unpack and assemble my old race bike.



I raced on the RAF MTB team for two seasons in the mid 90s and it was a right blag. We got our own C130 flight to Cyprus every winter for a training camp. The team bikes were bedecked with bijou components from sponsors (Pace, White Bros, Magura, Spin, X-Lite) but greatly handicapped by the heavy and flexy Orange E3 frames. I was always quicker on my GT Zaskar training bike but we had to race on the E3s...

I put some new tyres on it and gave it a whirl this afternoon. That frame is as terrible as I remember but riding it made me feel some kind of way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I was rearranging the workshop to make room for a new arrival and decided to unpack and assemble my old race bike.
> 
> View attachment 165771
> 
> ...


Send that in to Doddy on GMBN, he loves stuff like that for his weekly show.


----------



## Motown_ben (Mar 27, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a set of mtb tyres that would perform well on the south downs way, rolling hills with lots of chalk I believe. Want something that are fairly hardy and offer some reasonable puncture protection. Also not too spendy. 

Cheers 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 27, 2019)

Maxxis High Roller EXO maybe. Chain Reaction sometimes have healthy discounts on them. They work in just about any conditions in my experience.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2019)

Awesome ride today - went out with one current and one ex pro racers. They dragged me round a local 25 mile loop at speeds I never knew I could do, I just sat in behind them and did my best to hang in there  

45 Strava segment PB’s and averaged 18 and a half mph 

Was totally fucked at the end mind


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 29, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Awesome ride today - went out with one current and one ex pro racers. They dragged me round a local 25 mile loop at speeds I never knew I could do, I just sat in behind them and did my best to hang in there
> 
> 45 Strava segment PB’s and averaged 18 and a half *mph*
> 
> Was totally fucked at the end mind



Chapeau but mph is not acceptable in any cycling discussion. km/h please.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Chapeau but mph is not acceptable in any cycling discussion. km/h please.


We’ve had this before. Nobody is impressed by a century in km. Therefore miles are superior.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 29, 2019)

But no-one's impressed by a century in miles either.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> But no-one's impressed by a century in miles either.


I dunno, I think that’s generally the accepted first big milestone distance.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 29, 2019)

It depends how fast you do it. Just about anybody could do 160km eventually.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 29, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Just about anybody could do 160km eventually.



Absolutely correct. It vaguely depresses me that people think 100 miles is a "long distance" on a bike. It really, really isn't.

Go back in time to, say, the 1950s and people wouldn't bat an eyelid to hear of someone riding that far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Absolutely correct. It vaguely depresses me that people think 100 miles is a "long distance" on a bike. It really, really isn't.
> 
> Go back in time to, say, the 1950s and people wouldn't bat an eyelid to hear of someone riding that far.


Except... well, for an awful lot of people it kinda is. Based on the time it would take most people to do it if nothing else. Not everyone can commit to pissing about for days on end doing a 500 mile monster.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm not talking about 500 miles; just 100. And 100 miles really should not be difficult for "an awful  lot of people". We've managed to convince ourselves that riding a bike any sort of distance is too hard and that's what depresses me.

Oh, and 500 miles isn't a monster either


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2019)

50 km is quite impressive if you're a commuting cyclist


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Oh, and 500 miles isn't a monster either


Don’t be daft 

Even at a reasonable-for-a-recreational-cyclist pace of 14mph, that’s over 35 hours of riding. In other words, allowing for basic things like sleep and eating, at least 3 days. That isn’t practical for most people.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> 50 km is quite impressive if you're a commuting cyclist



5km is quite impressive if you are me.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Oh, and 500 miles isn't a monster either





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don’t be daft
> 
> Even at a reasonable-for-a-recreational-cyclist pace of 14mph, that’s over 35 hours of riding. In other words, allowing for basic things like sleep and eating, at least 3 days. That isn’t practical for most people.



Oh for goodness sake I was joking.

Ok, Ok, 500 miles is "monster". 

*Edited to add:* no idea if it is at all relevant but the rides I've entered in the next six weeks are...

60 miles
125 miles
300 miles
190 miles
and, er, 1200 miles


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 29, 2019)

Did a little loop this afternoon and lost my fucking back light. Reasonably decent £25 Lezyne thing, third one I’ve had (other two killed by rain / stolen). Tempted to retrace my route early tomorrow but bit of a long shot. Grrr.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Oh for goodness sake I was joking.
> 
> Ok, Ok, 500 miles is "monster".
> 
> ...


That's insane and far from ordinary. 
I rarely ride more than 20 odd miles. Don't have time to spend a whole day or weekend cycling and need to be near enough home so I can get back if something goes wrong.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 30, 2019)

I did 90 earlier in the week, just over 6hrs including a break for lunch. Done fuck all riding over winter and have a 215km event next weekend, so needed some practice/reassurance I wouldn’t curl up in pain half way round. Think I’ll be OK but might switch to a softer less racy saddle for the occasion.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 30, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ...have a 215km event next weekend...



That wouldn't happen to be _Barry's Bristol Ball Buster_ would it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2019)

42 days until Velo Midlands. 

Any other Urbs doing it? 

I know of me and kropotkin...


----------



## a_chap (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm not doing Velo Midlands.

The 42 mile ride costs £45.

That's more than *one pound per mile*!!!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 31, 2019)

I picked up my sun solo racer today, all looks good, it is smooth and silent... and waay faster than my old hybrid, I reckon my commute will be 5 or 10 mins quicker. It came with a wing mirror too! This might actually be useful


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I'm not doing Velo Midlands.
> 
> The 42 mile ride costs £45.
> 
> That's more than *one pound per mile*!!!


The price of car free roads...

(Think it was 80 quid or so for the 100 miles. Not cheap, but IMHO riding on closed roads is worth it)


----------



## a_chap (Mar 31, 2019)

The problem with closed roads is that it generates a lot of animosity towards people riding bikes.

People (i.e. car drivers) seem to accept closed roads for professional bike races but not otherwise. 

You should have read the comments in the local newspaper when Velo Midlands closed roads in Worcestershire


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2019)

a_chap said:


> The problem with closed roads is that it generates a lot of animosity towards people riding bikes.
> 
> People (i.e. car drivers) seem to accept closed roads for professional bike races but not otherwise.
> 
> You should have read the comments in the local newspaper when Velo Midlands closed roads in Worcestershire


Except... that’s just a (vocal) minority of twats. I rode Velo Birmingham and every mile was lined with locals clapping and cheering us on. Some had even created impromptu feed/water station in their front gardens, one pub had built a stage in the car park with a band playing etc. It was an amazing, fantastic atmosphere. People loved it.

The miserable dickheads “trapped” for a few hours make the most noise but they really aren’t the norm.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 2, 2019)

Did my first 200km* audax solo at the weekend. Struggled in the middle as the stop was at a londis or something with zero nutritious food on the shelves. Legs are sore.

*I didn't vote for brexit


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2019)

When you say "audax solo" do you mean a DIY audax or that you rode a calendar event on your own?

Either way _chapeau_ for doing your first 200 

First of many, no doubt


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally given in and stuck a bottle cage on my bike ahead of tomorrow’s 215km event, bit far for my usual method of sticking a Capri sun/Alpro carton in the back pocket.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2019)

No bottle cages on my bike either. Probably why I'm so slow...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 6, 2019)

a_chap said:


> No bottle cages on my bike either. Probably why I'm so slow...


How on Earth do you ride without? Last summer in the heat I was carrying 2 750ml bottles on every ride and still having to stop to refill every 50 miles


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How on Earth do you ride without? Last summer in the heat I was carrying 2 750ml bottles on every ride and still having to stop to refill every 50 miles



No bottle *_cages_* 

I have a couple of Alpkit baggies attached to the handlebars. One of which I stick a water bottle in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2019)

Completed my first Audax today, even catching up with a_chap on the Clifton Suspension Bridge and chatting for a few miles.

Billed as a 200km event but actually 215km, and a few more because the road was closed north of Glastonbury and had to take a diversionary route which included a very rough track/bridleway. Not sure what the full total was, including riding to and from the start it came to 236 km.

My Garmin battery died with 40km to go, while I was nowhere near anyone else so had to download the written route instructions on my phone and work from that, until some fast youngsters overtook me and I managed to hang on keeping them in sight for ten miles or so, with quite a bit of suffering. Pushed it a bit at the end too so that I’d finish in just under ten hours (official time 9:58 but was queuing for a few minutes to get my stamp).

At home still drinking isotonic energy shit to try and keep the cramp at bay, which is making my head go a bit weird.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2019)

Completed my 100th (200th? god knows) Audax today, even being caught by Dogsauce on the Clifton Suspension Bridge. Chatted for a few miles 'til he buggered off into the distance as soon as we got to the next climb  

The final checkpoint was a pub which had a sign outside saying "hand pulled cider". Naturally I had a few pints - as athletes do 

Have to confess I was pleased to finish in just under 12 hours; not in the same league as Mr D Sauce of course however the Pashley was a little more work on the hills than the whippersnappers on lightweight racers


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2019)

Meanwhile, in my world, yesterday i rode about 8 miles on a shared path greenway in a bit less than an hour, and had a peanut butter and cheese sandwich and a spliff when i got back. I spoke to nobody during my ride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Meanwhile, in my world, yesterday i rode about 8 miles on a shared path greenway in a bit less than an hour, and had a peanut butter and cheese sandwich and a spliff when i got back. I spoke to nobody during my ride.


Sounds like my sort of ride


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 8, 2019)

a_chap said:


> When you say "audax solo" do you mean a DIY audax or that you rode a calendar event on your own?
> 
> Either way _chapeau_ for doing your first 200
> 
> First of many, no doubt


A calendar event I did on my own, well not entirely on my own because you fall in with groups and stuff. Will probably do another one, maybe.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m meant to be doing a 100 mile ride this coming Saturday with a group based at my local cafe. They’re talking about doing it in around 4 and a half hours. I’m slightly scared


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m slightly scared



Don't be scared.

Be terrified!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Completed my 100th (200th? god knows) Audax today, even being caught by Dogsauce on the Clifton Suspension Bridge. Chatted for a few miles 'til he buggered off into the distance as soon as we got to the next climb
> 
> The final checkpoint was a pub which had a sign outside saying "hand pulled cider". Naturally I had a few pints - as athletes do
> 
> Have to confess I was pleased to finish in just under 12 hours; not in the same league as Mr D Sauce of course however the Pashley was a little more work on the hills than the whippersnappers on lightweight racers



I imagine our speeds probably weren’t that dissimilar, I just wasn’t hanging around much at the rest stops. I tended to leave sharply then get overtaken by a peloton of club riders a few minutes later that I’d then catch at the next stop  Only place I stopped for more than a few minutes was Glastonbury, where the £1 beans on toast could not be resisted.

I’m looking at a few local 100km rides going on later in the year as I might give one of those a go on my Pashley, though it needs a bit of work to be roadworthy for it. Also might do another 200 but approach it a bit more leisurely now I know I can get round OK.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I imagine our speeds probably weren’t that dissimilar, I just wasn’t hanging around much at the rest stops



No, you were faster than me generally and _definitely_ faster on the climbs - but then *everyone* is faster than me on the climbs 

As for you doing Audaxes on your Pashley; bring it on! I'll ask Audax UK to set up the annual Pashley Audax Cup award. It'll be known as the "Cup: Hard Audaxing Pashleys" award 

Pashleys on audaxes are pretty rare. After yesterday's ride another rider was chatting to me...

Him: I've seen another bloke do an Audax on a Pashley.
Me: That was me.
Him: No, it wasn't this bike it was a bigger bike.
Me: That's my Pashley Roadster; it's huge.
Him: No, it's not you. His bike has a great big bell on it.
Me: Yes, I know, the big "ding dong" bell.
Him: No, it's definitely not you. [thinks for a minute] Ah, his name's [name]
Me: That's still me.

I still don't think he still wasn't convinced...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Don't be scared.
> 
> Be terrified!


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2019)

The agony! My new bike arrived from Canyon just as we were leaving for the airport and I didn't even have time to open the box.



I've gone for the "Full Kittel" for my race bike this year - Aeroad CF SLX Disc 9.0 SL with 12 speed RED eTAP AXS - but I won't see it for two and a half weeks. I shall cope by not speaking to anyone for the duration of the holiday.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Aeroad CF SLX Disc 9.0 SL with 12 speed RED eTAP AXS


 

Blimey. That's some machine.

What gearing have you gone for? Am I right in thinking the AXS is the one with the funny smaller chainrings due to the 10 tooth sprocket at the back?


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 9, 2019)

My road bike has sat unused in the garage for about 3 years since I put a disc out in my lower back.

This morning I put fresh rubber on it, fatter 28 continental touring things, checked the gears cleaned it and lubed everything.

I then road it to the gym and back which was only 25k. Felt great to be on something so quick (compared to my current mountain bike) but even an hour on it I was feeling the familiar old lower back pain.

I can't bear to sell it cos I love how it looks but I think it's now an occasional quick fun spin out bike rather than anything more. To think I used to regularly do 50 to 70 miles a time on it, probably had a fair bit to do with my knackered back issues lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_chap (Apr 9, 2019)

Have you had a _proper_ bike fit?


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 9, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Have you had a _proper_ bike fit?


Yes I had it set up session with a guy based at Manchester velodrome few years back. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_chap (Apr 9, 2019)

In that case there's no hope for your back, sorry


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 9, 2019)

a_chap said:


> In that case there's no hope for your back, sorry


I'm resigned to that and fine with it too lol. Don't have any of the back issues on the mountain bike and these days I'm far more excited about getting out into the wild than I am about road riding. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 9, 2019)

Fell off today on my cycle commute (essentially breaking too hard causing back wheel skid) in front of a car that had foolishly veered into the road without looking right. It was damp as well and weirdly slippy bit of road. It's one of those places that you sort of guess is going to cause an accident one day. At least I didn't hit anything, I just sort of looked stupid   Hope it's only bruises. Wear helmets folks, they really do help.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2019)

God I love riding  It is so great.

After I rode home from work I put the bike on the turbo and did my second Etape training session on Zwift. So tremendously sweaty.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 10, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Blimey. That's some machine.
> 
> What gearing have you gone for? Am I right in thinking the AXS is the one with the funny smaller chainrings due to the 10 tooth sprocket at the back?



I have a 50/37 crank and 10-28 cassette as I don't possess a Kittel caliber wattage bazooka (wattage panzerfaust?) to push anything bigger. That's a 378% gear range which is a marginal increase over my normal 52/36,11-28 DA setup (366%).

The Katusha colours are worth 5W at 30km/h.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 10, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Have you had a _proper_ bike fit?



Bike fits are balls in my experience. If you go to three different ones, you'll get three different answers. None of them know what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 13, 2019)

Today’s effort. Done in one go, no stopping. Pretty pleased with that


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2019)

That's great bees!

Our chief exec has ridden the etape of the Paris-Roubaix today. 108 miles with an average speed of 16.3 mph. Pretty respectable for a chap in his forties.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2019)

What are canyon like?. My oh is thinking of getting a bike from them.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2019)

We had an ebike demo day event today. I had a shot of one of these



It just confirmed to me that I really want one. I scrapped my car recently and the only reason I've had to miss it is doing a weekly shop for five people. This thing is barely longer than a normal bike and feels like a normal bike to ride but has a shit-ton of carrying capacity *daydreams* only problem is we just don't have room for it (well, that and the 4 grand pricetag, but I'd get it on staff and there's an interest free loan available from the Scottish Government)


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are canyon like?. My oh is thinking of getting a bike from them.


Light. Stiff. Variable build quality and no bricks and mortar store to take it to if you have a problem with it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 13, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are canyon like?. My oh is thinking of getting a bike from them.


You get a great spec for the money due to their direct sales model. There was a slew of horror stories around deliveries a while ago but apparently they’re much better now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are canyon like?. My oh is thinking of getting a bike from them.



Canyon are pretty good value in my experience and generally fit decent quality components not OEM branded crap. However, never order anything that is not showing as "in stock" as the projected production dates are largely meaningless - this is where the tales of order fulfillment hell originate. My Aeroad arrived at my door in Western Australia 6 days after ordering. There is a degree of self assembly but they provide very good instructions and all the tools including a somewhat accurate torque wrench. If you monitor the website obsessively you can occasionally get a bit of a discount, though rarely in the most popular frame sizes. I'd definitely have one over a Trek or Specialized but the VFM calculation probably isn't quite as keen as a Giant or Merida.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 14, 2019)

Get off your bike and fix that R32.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I'd definitely have one over a Trek


My dream bike is a Madone. Someone on my group ride yesterday turned up on a brand new one, DA DI2 disc, full Project One custom paint job in that cool paint that changes colour depending which way you look at it. Was absolutely stunning.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Get off your bike and fix that R32.



We are on holiday for a few weeks and, as is the way, with these things the project has been subject to scope creep. R34 turbos, HKS manifolds, S15 rear subframe/HICAS delete, Ohlins, etc. It'll be done by Xmas. Unless I decide to do 6 pot Endless brakes and I might as well do cams while I'm in there...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My dream bike is a Madone. Someone on my group ride yesterday turned up on a brand new one, DA DI2 disc, full Project One custom paint job in that cool paint that changes colour depending which way you look at it. Was absolutely stunning.



They are cool but replacing the cables is a season in hell so your mate made a wise choice with Di2/Disc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> They are cool but replacing the cables is a season in hell so your mate made a wise choice with Di2/Disc.


He also made a wise choice because disc > rim


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2019)

Fact


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 14, 2019)

Got over to moel famau in North Wales again this morning. Expanded my horizons a bit and found some new tracks which were v v up and downy. Managed a 20 loop which was v hilly and involved the odd spot of pushing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 14, 2019)

"Science over living a life"?

What do folks make of this training plan for Ride100 London this year. All Swift based, there doesn't appear to be an alternative.

Personally I can't think of anything worse than having to do an hour a day getting nowhere. Why stay indoors and cycle when it's British Summer time, get out, see the world, go to places you've never been before. Ride for 5hrs, bonk, get thirsty, get defeated by a climb etc come back stronger having lived it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> "Science over living a life"?
> 
> What do folks make of this training plan for Ride100 London this year. All Swift based, there doesn't appear to be an alternative.
> 
> Personally I can't think of anything worse than having to do an hour a day getting nowhere. Why stay indoors and cycle when it's British Summer time, get out, see the world, go to places you've never been before. Ride for 5hrs, bonk, get thirsty, get defeated by a climb etc come back stronger having lived it.


It's a bit complicated, isn't it?. I would choose just two or three routines that work for you, all you want is progression.
Swift or exercise bikes are a good way of doing specific reps because you can measure the effort and don't have to worry about traffic or weather or anything like that.

More plans here: Training Plans


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 15, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He also made a wise choice because disc > rim



I reckon rim brakes on road bikes will die off pretty quickly now. It's already happened at the top end of the market. eTap AXS is disc only in both Red/Force and it would not surprise me if the next DA/Ultegra go the same way,


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I reckon rim brakes on road bikes will die off pretty quickly now. It's already happened at the top end of the market. eTap AXS is disc only in both Red/Force and it would not surprise me if the next DA/Ultegra go the same way,


Yeah. Although it will be more telling with what happens at the lower end. Shimano launched series branded 105 hydro last year, I’m guessing Tiagra will be next.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 15, 2019)

Tiagra 4700 got hydraulic discs in 2015. You hardly ever see them though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Tiagra 4700 got hydraulic discs in 2015. You hardly ever see them though.


Isn’t that the RS404 ones, not strictly “series” as such? 105 had the RS505 version, but it’s only last year they’ve released 105 branded callipers and shifters.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 15, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Today’s effort. Done in one go, no stopping. Pretty pleased with that



Impressive, what's that big spike in the middle,looks scary.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Impressive, what's that big spike in the middle,looks scary.


Edge Hill, 3/4 of a mile of double digit gradient with a peak of 18%.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 17, 2019)

Just got my starting wave for Velo Birmingham and I’m pissed off 

Green 5, one of the last to go, so I’m gonna spend the first hour picking my way through all the slower muppets 

Why did they bother asking your rider speed when we registered? It clearly meant fuck all


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2019)

From this:


beesonthewhatnow said:


> It would be a lot easier to just ban cyclists from the roads


To this:


beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just got my starting wave for Velo Birmingham and I’m pissed off
> 
> Green 5, one of the last to go, so I’m gonna spend the first hour picking my way through all the slower muppets
> 
> Why did they bother asking your rider speed when we registered? It clearly meant fuck all


In just a few short years 
Can't wait for Spymaster to become a cyclist now


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> ...


He can get a tandem with Pickman's model and let junior do all the work on the hills


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> ...


I did actually hire a bike on holiday last year but I felt myself becoming less and less intelligent with every press of the pedals so I stopped.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> From this:
> 
> To this:
> 
> ...


To be fair, there’s still quite a few I’d ban. Usually the slow fuckers in my way


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He can get a tandem with Pickman's model and let junior do all the work on the hills


How kind - and unexpected - to receive your invitation to the thread.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> To be fair, there’s still quite a few I’d ban. Usually the slow fuckers in my way



Oi!

You leave us slow fuckers alone


----------



## weepiper (Apr 20, 2019)

721 feet of off-road climbing from the asthmatic 11 year old this evening


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 20, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just got my starting wave for Velo Birmingham and I’m pissed off
> 
> Green 5, one of the last to go, so I’m gonna spend the first hour picking my way through all the slower muppets
> 
> Why did they bother asking your rider speed when we registered? It clearly meant fuck all


Yeah  I'm after you even! Purple 2 I think


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 20, 2019)

Away up north for the week with no bike, weather is gorgeous, seeing loads of people out. Jealousy is getting a bit much. It’ll piss down next week.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 21, 2019)

Gah.  Bike's been nicked again.  (Was stolen before but got it back.)  Looks to have been fairly professional, it was pretty secure and few others have been taken from the racks at the station, no evidence left.  RIP little Merida.  Haven't really been cycling since I'm working at home, but still a considerable nuisance. 

Eta: so, commuter/hybrid bike recommendations in the £600-900 bracket?  Specialised Sirrus?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 22, 2019)

Yesterday’s ride, was really pleased with this


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Gah.  Bike's been nicked again.  (Was stolen before but got it back.)  Looks to have been fairly professional, it was pretty secure and few others have been taken from the racks at the station, no evidence left.  RIP little Merida.  Haven't really been cycling since I'm working at home, but still a considerable nuisance.
> 
> Eta: so, commuter/hybrid bike recommendations in the £600-900 bracket?  Specialised Sirrus?


Whyte Shoreditch.
Whyte Shoreditch 2019 Hybrid Bike


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 23, 2019)

In the deep south (of Western Australia) on the Munda Biddi trail. Recommended if you enjoy physical depletion to the point of collapse and snakes.

I've revalved  the Lefty but it's still not quite right with the high speed damping only really working mid-stroke. It's a great fork but not exactly low maintenance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2019)

I just can’t get past how silly those lefty forks look. I’m sure they work great, but... they make bikes look broken


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 23, 2019)

They are stiffer and lighter than a normal fork (which is why Doral/Cannondale so jealously protect their patents on it) and when you ride one you realise how much a normal fork binds up in corners.

However... they have to be almost completely rebuilt every two hundred hours with a $200 seal kit and it's not exactly an easy job. Few dealers will tackle it and most send them back to Cannondale for the job.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 23, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Whyte Shoreditch.
> Whyte Shoreditch 2019 Hybrid Bike



Ah thanks! I was coveting last year's Shoreditch as it happens.  I kind of hate that colour scheme though, seems like it only has one option.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 23, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> commuter/hybrid bike recommendations in the £600-900 bracket?  Specialised Sirrus?



Britannia | Ladies Traditional Bike, with Wicker Basket | Pashley

Perfect for you


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 23, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Britannia | Ladies Traditional Bike, with Wicker Basket | Pashley
> 
> Perfect for you



That's like Jacob Rees-Mogg designed a bike.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 27, 2019)

Reminds me of one summer riding through narrow country lanes in Shropshire on a *baking hot day*.

One of those farmer's huge watering contraptions was spraying fountains of water into an adjacent field. Up ahead I could see where the circular pattern of the water kept hitting on the road. Luckily I arrived there at the precise moment the water did and had a few gallons land on me.

It. Was. Heaven.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 27, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just got my starting wave for Velo Birmingham and I’m pissed off
> 
> Green 5, one of the last to go, so I’m gonna spend the first hour picking my way through all the slower muppets
> 
> Why did they bother asking your rider speed when we registered? It clearly meant fuck all



Well I got Red 3 wave group but am joining a mate on Green 1 so you may well pass me. Silly though as you should probably be starting in a wave ahead of me.
Only 2 weeks to go. Looks quite a hilly route, found it on RideWithGPS. Guess it might change slightly. It's also 102 miles, cheeky.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2019)

5000ft over 100 miles isn’t so bad. There’s no real climbs to speak of and nothing into double digit gradient. It’s just fairly undulating all the way round.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 28, 2019)

47 miles on a mountain bike today.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 28, 2019)

Imagine how far you'd be able to go if you had a proper bike...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2019)

60 today, about half of which done with a stuck hydraulic piston in the rear disc calliper, meaning I was riding a bike that wanted to stop more than go   Was fucking hard work


----------



## DownwardDog (May 3, 2019)

I called in our local Giant 'Concept' store this morning to buy some tubeless sealant and came out with this...



I convinced myself I needed a short travel 29er for our trip to Tasmania in October. I'll probably do a 12 speed gripshift conversion on it but that's it for mods.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 3, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I called in our local Giant 'Concept' store this morning to buy some tubeless sealant and came out with this....



A good reason to buy online I’ve found.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Just paid off my cycle to work so looking to renew it for a hard tail for Finn Larden somewhere around the £550-650 mark.  Any ideas folks?

He likes this but I know nothing about Trek. Are they any good? The Spec looks OKish. I'm a bit of a specialized brand gimp but he says the specs are better on Treks for the price I think he just wants something different to mine myself. I've got the Rockhopper Pro but apparently that's "Clunky" .

X-Caliber 7 | Trek Bikes (GB)






Use will be trails with me, riding to school and wheelieing around the urban sprawl pretending he's Little Harry. He'll need a 18.5 and he's keen on 29's although he's been on my old Claude Butler on 26's for the last year so I suspect he'll find it a big leap off road but at his age I dare say he'll adjust quicker than I did..

Any ideas on alternatives or views on this bike much appreciated. I told him a few of my friends were experts on current bikes and that's you lot. 

weepiper beesonthewhatnow et al ?


----------



## weepiper (May 8, 2019)

That's pretty good value for money tbh Frieda. A good platform for upgrading later on (you could fit a dropper post because it's got routing for one, the frame and fork has the wider boost spacing which gives him a good choice of upgrade wheels and is stiffer). The drivetrain is a bit junk but you can replace it with something better when he wears it out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2019)

VooDoo Bizango 29 (2016) review | MBR


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Thanks you two.



weepiper said:


> That's pretty good value for money tbh Frieda. A good platform for upgrading later on (you could fit a dropper post because it's got routing for one, the frame and fork has the wider boost spacing which gives him a good choice of upgrade wheels and is stiffer). The drivetrain is a bit junk but you can replace it with something better when he wears it out.



Yeah I kind of thought for the spec it would need a bit of gradual upgrading but I could do that when I had a bit of dosh spare. He has a fair bit of decent kit on my old bike that we've added over the last year so dropper and a good set of pedals are already sorted.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> VooDoo Bizango 29 (2016) review | MBR



That looks very interesting  Especially give he's a lazy fucker for adjusting the main crank 

Thank you both


----------



## kropotkin (May 8, 2019)

Bah! I also got gipped with start times for the velo in Birmingham - second to last wave!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Bah! I also got gipped with start times for the velo in Birmingham - second to last wave!


What sort of pace are you aiming for?


----------



## kropotkin (May 8, 2019)

Don't really know to be honest, but I'm pretty fast top 1/3 probably?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Don't really know to be honest, but I'm pretty fast top 1/3 probably?


Under 6 hours?


----------



## DownwardDog (May 9, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Just paid off my cycle to work so looking to renew it for a hard tail for Finn Larden somewhere around the £550-650 mark.  Any ideas folks?
> 
> He likes this but I know nothing about Trek. Are they any good? The Spec looks OKish. I'm a bit of a specialized brand gimp but he says the specs are better on Treks for the price I think he just wants something different to mine myself. I've got the Rockhopper Pro but apparently that's "Clunky" .
> 
> ...



The Vitus Nucleus 29 VRS has basically the same spec except for a better fork (air sprung not coil) and is 150 quid cheaper.


----------



## kropotkin (May 9, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Under 6 hours?


Just checked, and the last 100 mile I did was 2015 Ride London, and including stops I did 6.41. So I guess pushing 6 hours but unlikely to be 50 mins faster. You?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Just checked, and the last 100 mile I did was 2015 Ride London, and including stops I did 6.41. So I guess pushing 6 hours but unlikely to be 50 mins faster. You?


Aiming for under 6 hours with no stops. I asked because the friend I was meant to to be riding with had had to drop out, so I’m currently trying to find someone going for a similar time to ride round with, share the workload


----------



## friedaweed (May 9, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> The Vitus Nucleus 29 VRS has basically the same spec except for a better fork (air sprung not coil) and is 150 quid cheaper.


Thanks will have a gander


----------



## heinous seamus (May 9, 2019)

I was about to give my bike a clean as it's getting a bit creaky, but I see the chain is actually a bit rusty. Should I replace it?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2019)

Chains are pretty cheap, ones for my old tourer used to cost me £3.90, for my fancy bike you’re only looking at about £25. Depends how bad it is I guess and what you use it for.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2019)

heinous seamus said:


> I was about to give my bike a clean as it's getting a bit creaky, but I see the chain is actually a bit rusty. Should I replace it?


Depends how bad it is...


----------



## nick (May 9, 2019)

New chain = new cassette as well. Or am I perpetually being mugged?


----------



## weepiper (May 9, 2019)

nick said:


> New chain = new cassette as well. Or am I perpetually being mugged?


Depends how worn the chain is.


----------



## weepiper (May 9, 2019)

heinous seamus said:


> I was about to give my bike a clean as it's getting a bit creaky, but I see the chain is actually a bit rusty. Should I replace it?


You can probably just give it a good oil and carry on if it's just a little surface rust. If it's very rusty then it may feel a bit grindy/rumbly as you pedal. If you do replace it, don't be surprised if it then slips under pressure on certain rear sprockets - if it does you'll need a new cassette/freewheel too


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2019)

nick said:


> New chain = new cassette as well. Or am I perpetually being mugged?



You'll get mixed reports on that but I was always told replace the lot.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 10, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> You'll get mixed reports on that but I was always told replace the lot.


I guess it depends on what state you let the chain get into and how much of the black gunk/grinding paste you leave smeared over everything. I’m fairly fastidious about keeping my drivetrain clean - I’ve recently changed the cassette on my bike for the first time, whereas it’s on its third chain.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 10, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> You'll get mixed reports on that but I was always told replace the lot.



If you change the chain as soon as it's worn (1% stretch on 12.7mm pitch) you'll get about through about 3-4 chains per cassette. If you ride around with a worn chain you'll wear the cassette much quicker. SRAM Red last forever.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2019)

Bike cleaned, lubed and generally fettled, food supply sorted, number pinned on jersey. All ready for Velo B’ham


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2019)

Rather happy with that


----------



## kropotkin (May 12, 2019)

Well done, you were aiming for less than 6 so that's an excellent time. 

I did better than I anticipated too, essentially the same as you!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2019)

Did you get caught up in the aftermath of that horrible looking crash around 20 miles in? Blood all over the road, apparently the guy was helicoptered to hospital, hope he’s OK


----------



## kropotkin (May 12, 2019)

Yes. 15 mins standstill


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Yes. 15 mins standstillView attachment 170794


Have a feeling I must have been in front of you at that point then - we were slowed right down to walking pace but no actual stop. It looked horrible as we went past - blood all over the road, various bits of bike debris around and so on


----------



## kropotkin (May 12, 2019)

Yeah, the residual pool of blood and two ambulances suggested it was very bad. Good luck to the poor person


----------



## weepiper (May 12, 2019)

Well done bees and kropotkin  sounds like a horrible crash though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2019)

The organisers have just announced that the rider died after being airlifted to hospital


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2019)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2019)

It’s properly shook me up. A day like today is an amazing, fun thing, nobody thinks that they’ll never come home again.

A reminder that cycling can be still dangerous, even without the cars


----------



## weepiper (May 12, 2019)

that's pretty awful


----------



## kropotkin (May 12, 2019)

Shit, that's terrible


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 12, 2019)

Nice one Bees, had a great day & weekend in Brum.

Really well organised especially as it was a new route. The beginning just seemed to flow really easily unlike Ride100. Lovely support from the locals. Far less crashes and general rider stupidity than Ride100 as well and was loving it. Problematic puncture then cramp kind of killed my chances of a good time so eased off in the last 3rd but was rejuvenated in the descent into Birmingham, could've carried on tbh.

Shit, didn't read about the cyclist death, terrible.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2019)

Christ, what happened?

Went out yesterday for first ride since October, lovely day for it, and think I've fucked my elbow up as hurts to extend it. Starting hurting like a bastard in my sleep.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 13, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The organisers have just announced that the rider died after being airlifted to hospital



That’s awful


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2019)

I note several news stories feel the need to add "bike race stops vet getting to a pregnant horse" on to the reports of the death.

Which is just a but cuntish.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 13, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> I note several news stories feel the need to add "bike race stops vet getting to a pregnant horse" on to the reports of the death.
> 
> Which is just a but cuntish.



I read those reports too, it’s easier to blame all the cyclists rather than an over zealous marshal. Sad story but not the participants fault.


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2019)

Yehuda Moon...

...allegedly


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 19, 2019)

My 8 year old daughter did her first open road Sportive today. 13 miles, 500ft climbing. She averaged over 10mph, I was proper proud of her


----------



## Sprocket. (May 20, 2019)

I’m obviously feeling better as well as bored and desperate. 

ETA to get back out being the remedy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2019)

No, Internet, I don't want a pair of cycling shorts that make me look like a randy baboon


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> No, Internet, I don't want a pair of cycling shorts that make me look like a randy baboon
> View attachment 172900



Inside out though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Inside out though.


Looks like it, weird innit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> No, Internet, I don't want a pair of cycling shorts that make me look like a randy baboon
> View attachment 172900


Not sure if joking or not understanding the concept of inside out


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not sure if joking or not understanding the concept of inside out


I assumed that's how they look, otherwise they're posting a picture of inside out shorts, which is strange


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I assumed that's how they look, otherwise they're posting a picture of inside out shorts, which is strange




It’s to show the liner, they are definitely inside out.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2019)

The Sports Tourer rig is ready for this week's run down to Albany - 450km. I am going with my daughter's best friend's dad. Two days hence we will arrive at the Gateway to the South Pole to be greeting by our disgruntled partners and fractious children.



I scored the frame off Gumtree then did an Ultegra Di2/XT build on it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## MBV (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks great. Was all set to buy a road bike at the weekend only for Go Outdoors to withdraw it from sale. I do not want to spend much but also do not feel confident buying second hand. The search continues.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2019)

dfm said:


> Looks great. Was all set to buy a road bike at the weekend only for Go Outdoors to withdraw it from sale. I do not want to spend much but also do not feel confident buying second hand. The search continues.


Decathlon. About the best value entry level road bikes out there.

Road Bikes | Carbon & Alloy Road Bikes | Triban by Decathlon


----------



## MBV (Jun 3, 2019)

15 - Cycling - RC120 Disc Road Bike - Blue - looks very nice despite the blue costing more than the grey. This was the £300 bargain I missed out on: Rivelin 2.0 – Calibre Bikes


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 4, 2019)

dfm said:


> 15 - Cycling - RC120 Disc Road Bike - Blue - looks very nice despite the blue costing more than the grey. This was the £300 bargain I missed out on: Rivelin 2.0 – Calibre Bikes



That was a great buy at 300 quid. Real Shimano wheels and 10 speed Tiagra no less...


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 6, 2019)

V pleased. After my bike got nicked in April I've been hankering to get back out and even had my old road bike out the garage for a bit. V uncomfortable! 

But: managed to pick up one of these in the sale for £310, so almost half price. Woo!  Perfect for the little bit of commuting and noodling around on a weekend I do, and light enough to carry up the flat stairs. 

Vanteo


----------



## plurker (Jun 6, 2019)

So I just got drawn as a winner in competition, and have won a Lapierre bike from their ‘The Edge’ range (Lapierre Edge) - prize is any bike up to the value of £1,099.

These are all full-suspension MTB, but I only ever commute ride in London so this isn't much use.  I have a vintage racer (daily) and a Cannondale Hybrid (for winter), so I have no need of this bike (_n+1 _notwithstanding - no storage) so unsure what I'm even looking at, or what to do with it. 

Questions:
1) what's the difference between their AM and XM range, in terms of MTB - ie which is the most desirable or best bike? I'd assume the most costly, but not sure!
2) should I just go for the most expensive one, and sell it? If so where is best to do so
3) should I develop an unhealthy interest in MTB?

Help us out Urbs


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2019)

I need to keep an eye out for these sales.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 6, 2019)

Imagine my disappointment when I opened this thread to see no cycling cats


----------



## a_chap (Jun 6, 2019)

plurker said:


> So I just got drawn as a winner in competition, and have won a Lapierre bike from their ‘The Edge’ range (Lapierre Edge) - prize is any bike up to the value of £1,099.
> 
> These are all full-suspension MTB, but I only ever commute ride in London so this isn't much use.  I have a vintage racer (daily) and a Cannondale Hybrid (for winter), so I have no need of this bike (_n+1 _notwithstanding - no storage) so unsure what I'm even looking at, or what to do with it.
> 
> ...



I know nothing of these strange things called "mountain" bikes, sorry.

But well done for winning one.


----------



## MBV (Jun 6, 2019)

Have joined a Facebook group for the sale of road bikes, granted most are out of budget or too far away but I reckon I'll find something there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2019)

dfm said:


> Have joined a Facebook group for the sale of road bikes, granted most are out of budget or too far away but I reckon I'll find something there.


How much is your budget?


----------



## MBV (Jun 6, 2019)

£300-400 I reckon. Then if it's fad it is not the end of the world.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2019)

plurker said:


> So I just got drawn as a winner in competition, and have won a Lapierre bike from their ‘The Edge’ range (Lapierre Edge) - prize is any bike up to the value of £1,099.
> 
> These are all full-suspension MTB, but I only ever commute ride in London so this isn't much use.  I have a vintage racer (daily) and a Cannondale Hybrid (for winter), so I have no need of this bike (_n+1 _notwithstanding - no storage) so unsure what I'm even looking at, or what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, obviously get the most expensive one, develop an interest in mountain biking and of course you’ve got room, stop being daft


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 6, 2019)

Bloke at work has just got an electric bicycle half of me thinks they are cheating other half wants one.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 6, 2019)

Clair De Lune said:


> Imagine my disappointment when I opened this thread to see no cycling cats


On this thread we are the coolest cats on bikes.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2019)

dfm said:


> £300-400 I reckon. Then if it's fad it is not the end of the world.



About the same here - keep me posted on what you find plz.


----------



## MBV (Jun 6, 2019)

Seen a nice Trek road bike but it's all the way over in Boston (UK) - £250


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2019)

dfm said:


> £300-400 I reckon. Then if it's fad it is not the end of the world.


That should get you something pretty good second hand. A quick search on Facebook marketplace has chucked up loads of decent options round here...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 8, 2019)

plurker said:


> So I just got drawn as a winner in competition, and have won a Lapierre bike from their ‘The Edge’ range (Lapierre Edge) - prize is any bike up to the value of £1,099.
> 
> These are all full-suspension MTB, but I only ever commute ride in London so this isn't much use.  I have a vintage racer (daily) and a Cannondale Hybrid (for winter), so I have no need of this bike (_n+1 _notwithstanding - no storage) so unsure what I'm even looking at, or what to do with it.
> 
> ...



Brilliant, well done etc. I too know nothing about MTBs but I am an expert at stuffing Soreen into my mouth whilst riding.


----------



## MBV (Jun 15, 2019)

Until I find a road bike that I feel is a suitable bargain I have treated my vintage MTB to some semi slick tyres and a new saddle. I may drop it in for a service at the bike shop on Monday. There's some play in the stem and I can't engage all gears. Fun to spin around the block though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2019)

plurker said:


> So I just got drawn as a winner in competition, and have won a Lapierre bike from their ‘The Edge’ range (Lapierre Edge) - prize is any bike up to the value of £1,099.
> 
> These are all full-suspension MTB, but I only ever commute ride in London so this isn't much use.  I have a vintage racer (daily) and a Cannondale Hybrid (for winter), so I have no need of this bike (_n+1 _notwithstanding - no storage) so unsure what I'm even looking at, or what to do with it.
> 
> ...



Nice!

A quick look suggests the AM and XM depends on where you do the most riding, XM looks to be more of a MTB/Road hybrid so if your commuting on it go for that.

As to your other questions, spilt for choice and can't help


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 16, 2019)

It rained for 449 of the 450km. It was like doing an Omloop Het Nieuwsblad before and after lunch two days running.



The Di2 Synchro was a great boon and I don't think I could have done it with mechanical gears as I had very limited hand movement by km 450.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 16, 2019)

Cycled from Brighton to Bristol yesterday - train back today.  The trains have been so fucked today that by the time I get home it will have taken not much less time than it took to ride.....


----------



## weepiper (Jun 16, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> It rained for 449 of the 450km. It was like doing an Omloop Het Nieuwsblad before and after lunch two days running.
> 
> View attachment 174371
> 
> The Di2 Synchro was a great boon and I don't think I could have done it with mechanical gears as I had very limited hand movement by km 450.


Chapeau.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 16, 2019)

A year ago Mr W was lying in a hospital bed dying. He's just come back in just now from a 110 mile ride. Bikes are good eh?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2019)

I really like reading posts like this weepiper.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2019)

I rode from Perth to Stirling today, the long way round.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2019)

weepiper said:


> I rode from Perth to Stirling today, the long way round.
> 
> View attachment 175051


Had you planned it to be so precise for a century or was it a happy accident?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Had you planned it to be so precise for a century or was it a happy accident?


It was 99.9 miles when we stopped at Stirling train station and I walked around the platform until it tipped over to 100  I've actually done about 105 in total today including riding to and from the station in Edinburgh anyway.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2019)

Did this today as a training ride to get more in my legs for the Etape in a month... 
It was lush! So beautiful


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2019)

In Portugal with the gf’s family for the last couple of weeks, playing with a decrepit budget mountain bike that’s been sat in the basement garage unridden for about three years. Pumped the tyres and managed a pan flat 45 miles along the estuary, mostly on gravel tracks with a dry chain and sketchy gears. Four hours and I felt more knackered than when I did the 200km Audax earlier in the year. Call it a ‘training ride’ I guess.

 

Almost as hard was taking a rented tandem out yesterday, under 20 miles but the saddle was horrible. About four miles from home a pedal fell off, fortunately the good lady behind me still had two so not game over, but riding with one leg hanging wide out to the side was pretty uncomfortable. Can’t coast on a tandem, like riding fixed so the other leg had to keep going constantly.

Going to be so blissed out when I’m reunited with my own bike!


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 23, 2019)

.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2019)

A few weeks ago admittedly:






The cropped caption should read "The weather on the Saturday was sublime. The weather on the Sunday was bloody awful." And it really was bloody awful on the Sunday too 

As it was a PBP qualifying ride you do not get any extra time for over-distance routes; usually you'd have 43 and a half hours instead of the 40 hour limit this ride had.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2019)

That's impressive given the willfully perverse choice of equipment.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> That's impressive given the willfully perverse choice of equipment.



Compared to the Pashley Roadster which, for a while, I was doing all my Audax rides on; the Guv'nor is a veritable rocket!

The only real downside is that, having hub gears and drum brakes, replacing inner tubes involves major bike-surgery. Naturally, on the 600, I had a puncture which was beyond repair:








The only other equipment choice that some might say was "perverse" (others might say "inspired") was how to keep my feet dry when it started to bucket down with rain.

Foolishly I'd forgotten my cycling shoes and so was riding wearing plain old trainers which were in no way waterproof. So a quick detour via a supermarket and...



Spoiler


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2019)

Impressive and all, but I still think you’re absolutely mental


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm more of a runner than a cyclist but managed the Dartmoor Classic medio today.  My first gran fondo 

The last 30 miles were very wet but largely flatter than the first 40


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 24, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Compared to the Pashley Roadster which, for a while, I was doing all my Audax rides on; the Guv'nor is a veritable rocket!
> 
> The only real downside is that, having hub gears and drum brakes, replacing inner tubes involves major bike-surgery. Naturally, on the 600, I had a puncture which was beyond repair:
> 
> ...



You are Urban's preeminent long distance specialist and must have an iron gooch so you obviously know what you're doing but why the Pashley? They are not exactly cheap and you could get something more... erm... appropriate for the money.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> ...but why the Pashley? They are not exactly cheap and you could get something more... erm... appropriate for the money.



Pashleys (especially the Guv'nor and the Roadster) are great value. FFS you can get a Roadster for just over 600 quid! You can commute on it, do Audaxes, trundle to the shops, go off road, and it's still entirely suitable for riding to the theatre or your favourite Gentlemens' Club in the evening.

Yes, I've got a light-weight road bike that would make Audax rides much easier. But where's the satisfaction in that? And it appeals to my sense of humour when riding with others who are on carbon-fibre bikes, no luggage, no tools, no spares, 30+ gears, no mudguards, etc. to take the piss out of them.

My current favourite is "How many gears do you have? Jesus! You must be fucking exhausted trying to work out which gear to use." (works better when delivered verbally TBH)

Over the years I've completed 100+ mile rides on road bikes, tandems, recumbents, a tandem recumbent trike(!), Pashleys and my 20 year old hybrid/shopping bike (to prove I could, just before I took it to the tip) Overall the most satisfaction has been when I'm  riding the Pashleys. I especially find the Guv'nor to be really, really _enjoyable_ to ride.

Oh and, not that it happens often but, when it does, I can confirm that "roadies" hate it when you overtake them on a Pashley Roadster


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2019)

Sir Chris Hoy just liked a tweet of mine. I’m weirdly pleased about this


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2019)

My Pashley was exceptionally good value at nought pence. Might take it out on a short Audax later in the year if I can find a way to get the remains of the front mudguard to stay in place.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's my quite leisurely bike-packing trip next week. Easy first day Dieppe to Rouen then 3 hard days of 80+miles. Given the French heat this will be quite a test. Cycling to Newhaven ferry from London as well. Visiting friends in the beautiful town of Charroux on the Charente river.


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey riders / I'm looking for a bit of advice, hoping someone could help.

I have a nearly 4y/o who heads off to school in Sept.  I want to get a bike (& child seat) that both my o/h and I can share to cart him about until he can ride himself.
Only a couple of miles at most, and it's mostly flat round here, so no need for many gears. 

Needs to be step-thru (or low cross-bar) as o/h has hip issues meaning she can't swing a leg up high  
Child weighs 16kg, and is tall (1m 10) so needs to be suitable for that weight/height
Happy to buy 2/hand, as money isn't great right now. 

What are our options?

Is a seat on the back the best option, or should we look at a seat post clamp that can tow his current (balance) bike behind ours?
Don't want to go down full cargo bike really, as nowhere to store this (already have commute bikes) and we can't share either of our existing bikes as the geometry of both isn't compatible!

thanks orbs


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2019)

I'd say a seat on the back is the best, least hassle option. Def don't bother with the cargo bike/trailer; they won't really be using it for that long. 

I haven't seen clamps that attached to a balance bike behind, probably for a reason as that sounds pretty dangerous! + clamping and unclamping the bikes sounds like a lot of trouble.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 28, 2019)

plurker said:


> Hey riders / I'm looking for a bit of advice, hoping someone could help.
> 
> I have a nearly 4y/o who heads off to school in Sept.  I want to get a bike (& child seat) that both my o/h and I can share to cart him about until he can ride himself.
> Only a couple of miles at most, and it's mostly flat round here, so no need for many gears.
> ...


Teach him to ride now! The summer would be a perfect time, no?


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2019)

Would be great if he could ride but you might find a couple of miles after a day at school is a bit much for a 4 year old. He will be exhausted. 

If both you and OH already have bikes then why buy another bike? Solution would seem to be either a bike seat or trailer. Whoever takes in leaves it at school and the other picks up.


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Teach him to ride now! The summer would be a perfect time, no?



Trying, but it may take longer, so anticipating.  



Winot said:


> If both you and OH already have bikes then why buy another bike? Solution would seem to be either a bike seat or trailer. Whoever takes in leaves it at school and the other picks up.


We can't ride each other's bikes - tried it before but they're so different in style. Mine's a low racer, and hers a massive upright hybrid - literally incompatible


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2019)

plurker said:


> We can't ride each other's bikes - tried it before but they're so different in style. Mine's a low racer, and hers a massive upright hybrid - literally incompatible



 You don’t need to. You each ride your own bikes and transfer the trailer between them. Unless I’m misunderstanding and you’re not both cycle commuting?


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2019)

We did this for 5 years with 2 kids:

1. OH cycles her bike + trailer + kids to nursery. Leaves kids and locks up trailer outside. Cycles on to work. 

2. I cycle my bike back from work and collect kids and attach trailer to my bike and cycle them home. 

You just need a trailer hitch on both bikes.


----------



## plurker (Jun 28, 2019)

Winot said:


> We did this for 5 years with 2 kids:
> 
> 1. OH cycles her bike + trailer + kids to nursery. Leaves kids and locks up trailer outside. Cycles on to work.
> 
> ...



Ah I see. Sorry, not thinking properly (few drinks!)

Is it not a pain in the ass fitting the seat /  trailer each time or are they quick release? Sorry for millions of questions!


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2019)

plurker said:


> Ah I see. Sorry, not thinking properly (few drinks!)
> 
> Is it not a pain in the ass fitting the seat /  trailer each time or are they quick release? Sorry for millions of questions!



Quick release. Bike seat we had needed Blackburn rack on each bike. I’d recommend a trailer though - suspect your kid’ll be too big for a seat.

The tech’s the easy bit - it’s dealing with a recalcitrant knackered child that’s the pain.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2019)

Managed to hit a long standing target I’ve had last night. I have a loop round the edge of Sutton Coldfield that’s just under 17 miles, I’ve been trying to do it in under an hour for _ages_. The speed needed wasn’t always the issue, but to do it requires a bit of luck with a few traffic lights. 

Finally cracked it in the sunshine yesterday. 17.5 mph


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2019)

Went to the bike shop to help with a minor seat adjustment, and pumping the tyres up to 50psi with an actual large pump has seen me smashing 6 PRs on Strava which I'm impressed by.

Also got a rear rack so can carry more water/snacks because on a day like today I've practically inhaled my water within an hour. It's fucking hot.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 29, 2019)

Realised tomorrow's the last day of June so I need to get a 200 in to keep my Randonneur 'round the Year award going.

However, I also need a 400 to get a Super Randonneur award for 2019.

Currently in two minds which to do. 250 miles in this heat doesn't sound terribly appealing.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 12, 2019)

OOF

 
We got through about 6 litres of water between the two of us doing that because there's a thunderstorm brewing and it's incredibly close/hot.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 12, 2019)

Is that on road or mtb?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 12, 2019)

MTB.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 12, 2019)

Someone is selling a yellow pashley just like mine (but not fucked) on eBay. If you want to be top dog in your village you need to buy it. Only ever seen one other apart from my own.

Pashley trade butchers delivery work bike 3 speed drum brakes stand & panniers   | eBay


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone is selling a yellow pashley just like mine (but not fucked) on eBay. If you want to be top dog in your village you need to buy it. Only ever seen one other apart from my own.
> 
> Pashley trade butchers delivery work bike 3 speed drum brakes stand & panniers   | eBay



Damn you. Damn you to hell.

The Wife would literally kill me if I bought this.

*Thinks*: It's a Pashley. Very practical. And cheap too. The bike's in Dereham which is only 170 miles away. I could get the train there and ride it back home.

No. No. NO. NO. NONONO...must resist....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 12, 2019)

I genuinely love how you call a bike with 3 gears, drum brakes, and the weight of a small planet, “very practical”.

Cycling really does cover all sorts


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2019)

3 gears is all anyone needs


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2019)

Must be really weird cycling with all that weight in front.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2019)

Dunwich Dynamo tomorrow night.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dunwich Dynamo tomorrow night.



-jealous-


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 12, 2019)

a_chap said:


> 3 gears is all anyone needs


Bollocks


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bollocks



As I think I've said already on here (sorry for repeating myself) but it amuses me to ride with people on "proper" road bikes and casually ask them how many gears they have.

On hearing whatever enormous number they reply with I feign great concern and ask how they cope with having to choose between so many. "Don't you find that many gears to be simply _exhausting_....?"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2019)

a_chap said:


> As I think I've said already on here (sorry for repeating myself) but it amuses me to ride with people on "proper" road bikes and casually ask them how many gears they have.
> 
> On hearing whatever enormous number they reply with I feign great concern and ask how they cope with having to choose between so many. "Don't you find that many gears to be simply _exhausting_....?"


Not half as exhausting as a 20% gradient on that old heap of pig iron


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2019)

The only appropriate response to that is "bollocks"


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I genuinely love how you call a bike with 3 gears, drum brakes, and the weight of a small planet, “very practical”.
> 
> Cycling really does cover all sorts



Low geared enough to get up Swain’s Lane with a toddler on the back (OK, so my kneecaps very nearly did pop off), high enough to hit 45.6mph down a hill in Cornwall. Nowt else needed. Fixed front frame/basket has managed loads including a deck chair, a pair of 200w PA speakers, a cat basket with cat and another bike. All round winner.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Must be really weird cycling with all that weight in front.



I once exceeded the 25kg limit for the front basket when I bought 30 litres of chocolate Alpro from Leeds Market. Riding it was fine, just that when I got to my destination and started to dismount the whole thing pitched forward before I’d managed to get off, leaving me stuck in a very awkward position for several seconds before managing to figure out how to get myself and the whole rig on the floor without breaking anything. The warning sticker is there for a reason.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 13, 2019)

I really want one of these



which is a modern version of a butcher's bike but with gears that are actually useful and brakes that work and a pedal assist motor so you can really humph some big cargo (max weight capacity is 180kg!). And a frame size that as a shortarse I can actually ride. Sadly I have neither £4k nor a garage to keep it in (although it's not actually much bigger than a normal bike, we have a couple of steps up to the flat main door which would be tricky).


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ...I bought 30 litres of chocolate Alpro from Leeds Market...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2019)

weepiper said:


> I really want one of these
> 
> View attachment 177277
> 
> which is a modern version of a butcher's bike but with gears that are actually useful and brakes that work and a pedal assist motor so you can really humph some big cargo (max weight capacity is 180kg!). And a frame size that as a shortarse I can actually ride. Sadly I have neither £4k nor a garage to keep it in (although it's not actually much bigger than a normal bike, we have a couple of steps up to the flat main door which would be tricky).


They had some of those on demo at the uni I now work at the other week. They are incredible bits of kit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2019)

a_chap said:


>



I took it to my friend’s bar so they could stick it in the fridge and sell it back to me on a night out   All pubs should have a stock.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dunwich Dynamo tomorrow night.



Good luck tonight! I keep meaning to do it but my fitness is never good enough. I top out at about 50k rides.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2019)

Perfect weather conditions tonight for the Dunwich Dynamo. Lucky beggars.

#jealous


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 13, 2019)

Bangface last night Dunwich tonight? This is not as big and clever as it sounded in my head a couple of days ago. 



There and Back Again, a Halfwits Holiday...... see you the other side.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 17, 2019)

A tumble this evening - tried to charge up a short steep hill in a high gear and very nearly made it, maybe 5 metres from the top and couldn’t push hard enough to keep going, tried to quickly change down but gears stuck under load, couldn’t unclip fast enough either so I’m down like a sack of potatoes. Scuffed and bruised various bits but nothing major, will see how it all aches in the morning. Gravity won. 

Fortunately the Strava segment ended before the floor encounter so I still got the crown.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2019)

Is the bike okay though?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 21, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the bike okay though?



Can’t see any marks at all, possibly a piece of bar tape has come a bit loose. So definitely need a new one 

Scuffs and bruises not that bad either, sorest bit is bottom of pelvis/hip which I think hit the kerb, was painful to sleep on for a few nights.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2019)

The smile of a 4 year old boy who just rode 9.5 miles with 500ft of climbing


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2019)

Bloody hell. Did this ride today in 25 degree heat with Mr W. Nearly killed me. My thighs are actually sore  which hasn't happened for a while and despite chugging litres of water I still feel a wee bit heatstrokey.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 23, 2019)

5000ft in 70 miles? Lumpy 

Road? Or on those strange bikes that bend In the middle again?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 5000ft in 70 miles? Lumpy
> 
> Road? Or on those strange bikes that bend In the middle again?


Road bikes this time. We were planning a hundred miler loop from home but bailed early and got the train at 71 miles because we were so fucked and it was so hot and windy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Bloody hell. Did this ride today in 25 degree heat with Mr W. Nearly killed me. My thighs are actually sore  which hasn't happened for a while and despite chugging litres of water I still feel a wee bit heatstrokey.
> 
> View attachment 178390


25 in Scotland wtf?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2019)

That's Fahrenheit


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> 25 in Scotland wtf?


Honestly. We're not used to this shit. I wear shorts at anything over 12 degrees.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Honestly. We're not used to this shit. I wear shorts at anything over 12 degrees.


Saw a lovely video recently of a Scottish farmer going mental cos it was 14 degrees


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 23, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> That's Fahrenheit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2019)

Aaaaaarrrrrrgh 

New range of kids bikes from Trek


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2019)

What are we to infer from the smilies, beesonthewhatnow?
Are they a good or a bad thing?
I've been using this Trek for the past two months:
L100 Men | Trek Bikes (GB)
 A 'leisure' bike, heavy as fuck, with shit hub gears and awful brakes. But I've lost about a stone carting it to work and back.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> What are we to infer from the smilies, beesonthewhatnow?
> Are they a good or a bad thing?
> I've been using this Trek for the past two months:
> L100 Men | Trek Bikes (GB)
> A 'leisure' bike, heavy as fuck, with shit hub gears and awful brakes. But I've lost about a stone carting it to work and back.


I think it's the gendering that's eliciting the smileys. Why if you must have pink and blue as the two colours not just call them all 'kids'. Or better still, steer away from pink and blue at all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2019)

I may have sent an email to their marketing department asking if they’re going to make nice pink and sparkly bikes for the women’s pro race team, seeing as that’s clearly all girls want.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 29, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I may have sent an email to their marketing department asking if they’re going to make nice pink and sparkly bikes for the women’s pro race team, seeing as that’s clearly all girls want.



Boels-Dolmans do.







Chantal Blaak is legitimising the big- big gear selection.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2019)

Nowt wrong with big-big on modern groupsets really.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 29, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nowt wrong with big-big on modern groupsets really.


If the chain's long enough. You don't want your di2 mech getting stuck/fucked up.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 29, 2019)

Anyway she's not in big-big there, the chain's on the second biggest sprocket.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 1, 2019)

just borrowed an electric bike from Halfords really want to get one now Brighton's stupidly hilly and climbing up bear road one of brightond steepest hills up to the racecourse  no problem did 12 miles not tired


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2019)

Fab day on the Ride100, started in an earlier wave and really felt the benefits of being with more experienced cyclists. Was good to see some cycling clubs from across the UK, it really is a scenic view of London and the Surrey. Great weather , not too hot and much better organised than in 2016 when i did it last. Impressive to watch the route being replayed in the Pro race hours later on BBC. Improved my time by about 2hrs because last time we were stuck in a load of cycle jamms and also I'm just much fitter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Fab day on the Ride100, started in an earlier wave and really felt the benefits of being with more experienced cyclists. Was good to see some cycling clubs from across the UK, it really is a scenic view of London and the Surrey. Great weather , not too hot and much better organised than in 2016 when i did it last. Impressive to watch the route being replayed in the Pro race hours later on BBC. Improved my time by about 2hrs because last time we were stuck in a load of cycle jamms and also I'm just much fitter.


What time did you get then?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What time did you get then?



unofficially about 5.20 given my calcs of crash/jamm stoppage. officially 5:39

Felt alot easier than the Velo Brum actually. because all the hills are in 1 middle segment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2019)

Did my first organised ride since I was a teen last night. 20 miles mostly on the Puttenham loop of the Cycle Surrey Hills network. Calfs felt like cramping up from the second hill onwards, had to walk up the next two. Arse feels sore as fuck. The final hill, from Lower Eashing to the Super Vet's place was dreaded, but I managed to cruise up it. The second half from the pub back to town was in the dark on narrow tracks through woodland and steep, sandy tracks with nettles and thorns lashing legs and arms. 

Feel really good for it in spite of the pain 


The mayor came to wave us off too...


----------



## klang (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## klang (Aug 7, 2019)

for jetting about in London.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2019)

littleseb said:


> for jetting about in London.



Is it a fixed single speed littleseb ?


----------



## klang (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Is it a fixed single speed littleseb ?


yeah a track bike. if I put drops on I can ride it in the velodrome. I used to do seshs at Herne Hill but haven't been in a few years.

Farleigh is an Australian frame builder. I like the dimensions / geo a lot.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2019)

littleseb said:


> yeah a track bike. if I put drops on I can ride it in the velodrome. I used to do seshs at Herne Hill but haven't been in a few years.
> 
> Farleigh is an Australian frame builder. I like the dimensions / geo a lot.



Beware of errant pedestrians if you’ve only one brake. The cacophony of criticism on these boards could cause you to tut!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Beware of errant pedestrians if you’ve only one brake. The cacophony of criticism on these boards could cause you to tut!


Nowt wrong with that - it has a front brake and the fixed gear counts as the second one.

It’s cunts on fixies with no front brake who are the problem.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2019)

littleseb said:


>


That’s one hell of a short wheelbase, must change direction like a housefly...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2019)

I did my first “proper” ride in over a month today.

On reflection a 77 mile thrash with my clubs “A” group wasn’t necessarily the best way to ease myself back in. I’m utterly fucked


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nowt wrong with that - it has a front brake and the fixed gear counts as the second one.
> 
> It’s cunts on fixies with no front brake who are the problem.



It’s those on the boards I was having a retaliatory pop at bud


----------



## nick (Aug 7, 2019)

that's a lovely bike - but to echo Bees... point: a hell of a toe overlap.
How do you change direction on the street if one of your pedals is horizontal and forward? 
Love the concept of fixed for commuting, but also worried about going near a kerb when the pedals decide to be at the bottom of their cycle


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s one hell of a short wheelbase, must change direction like a housefly...


left and right, stop and go - all in split seconds.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2019)

nick said:


> that's a lovely bike - but to echo Bees... point: a hell of a toe overlap.
> How do you change direction on the street if one of your pedals is horizontal and forward?
> Love the concept of fixed for commuting, but also worried about going near a kerb when the pedals decide to be at the bottom of their cycle


Short cranks are the answer. I put 15ers on there. Short cranks make for good control, too.
Anything else you get used to.

For over 12 years I had a lovely Woodrup, a similar build to this one (same steel as well) and similar geo (although even tighter by an inch). It got nicked a few months ago so slowly I built this one to similar specs. I'm very happy with it, it reacts really well to everything. It's a sprinter as well as a cruiser. It's very quick at accelerating and stopping, but equally once the pedal-momentum is found it only takes a toe to control the bike and to roll on for miles. It's no prob at all doing 50 or 60 miles on it.
Need to put a better gear on though. Atm I'm on 49/18 which is good for hills but too spinny on flat bits. I think I'm gonna go 49/15.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2019)

Skills and determination

Cyclist makes it through flood water in Edinburgh


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2019)

Bit daft though as you can’t see what’s in front of the wheels, could hit a kerb or open manhole, although I suppose you’d get a soft landing.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 10, 2019)

72 mile epic battle bike ride today with floods, torrential rains, fire, dangerous crowds, a thousand elephants etc.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 11, 2019)

Popped down to watch the end of the last stage of the first Women's Tour of Scotland today. I felt pretty sorry for the riders as the weather has been unseasonably disgusting all three days of it but there was a good turnout of a very enthusiastic noisy crowd at the finish


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 25, 2019)

Just spent the afternoon building up a Brand X hardtail mountain bike frame I got from chain reaction for 90 quid. Been swapping parts over from an old Carrera Kraken and it not been too bad.

Had to get a new BB tool as I lost mine  and some headset spacers from the bike shop, but it seems to be coming along nicely. Pain in the arse getting the crown race off the Marzocchi forks, but managed after a while. 

Just waiting for a new 9 speed shifter as the other one is borked. Going 1x9 with a cheapo 11-40 cassette, so should be fun. Not built a bike in years, it can be fun, but a pain when you need a tool, or part that you don't already have. Will try and post some pics, but the files are too large unfortunately.


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2019)

I need to change my disc brake pads, which I have never done before.   Looking at youtube it seems pretty easy but I just want to check which pads I need to get.  Are they all the same?  

The bike specs says Tektro Spyres but, looking online, those are actually TRP Spyres (I guess TRP is a tradename of Tektro or something)

So, if I get these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gekors-Sem...ds=spyre+pads&qid=1566894578&s=gateway&sr=8-5 is that OK?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> I need to change my disc brake pads, which I have never done before.   Looking at youtube it seems pretty easy but I just want to check which pads I need to get.  Are they all the same?
> 
> The bike specs says Tektro Spyres but, looking online, those are actually TRP Spyres (I guess TRP is a tradename of Tektro or something)
> 
> So, if I get these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gekors-Sem...ds=spyre+pads&qid=1566894578&s=gateway&sr=8-5 is that OK?



They are the correct ones but I've never heard of the brand. I think I'd go for SwissStop or Shimano. Don't get any oil or grease on the pads or the disk unless you enjoy your bike making Kenneth Williams noises.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> I need to change my disc brake pads, which I have never done before.   Looking at youtube it seems pretty easy but I just want to check which pads I need to get.  Are they all the same?
> 
> The bike specs says Tektro Spyres but, looking online, those are actually TRP Spyres (I guess TRP is a tradename of Tektro or something)
> 
> So, if I get these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gekors-Sem...ds=spyre+pads&qid=1566894578&s=gateway&sr=8-5 is that OK?



If you search for Clarks VX811C in eBay I think they are also the correct pads. Only £3.49, or cheaper if you get multiple pairs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2019)

Back in London for a few days, so packed the bike in the car and was looking forward to a few night raids on old territory.  Only in a prize bit of berkery I’ve managed not to bring my fucking shoes. Don’t suppose any London folk have an old pair of size 8 road shoes they’d part with for a bit of cash? Can squeeze into a 7 if desperate! Drawing a blank on Gumtree etc., everyone is size 9 and up.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 6, 2019)

I utterly hate BB30 and any pressfit bottom brackets.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> I utterly hate BB30 and any pressfit bottom brackets.


Hambini Engineering


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 6, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> I utterly hate BB30 and any pressfit bottom brackets.



Another 'solution' to a problem which doesn't exist. What is the supposed advantage of them over a normal threaded BB?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Another 'solution' to a problem which doesn't exist. What is the supposed advantage of them over a normal threaded BB?


There’s nothing inherently wrong with the idea of them, the problems come from manufactures not keeping the tolerances required accurate enough. Have a watch of Hambini’s YouTube channel, he covers all sorts about it, including being pretty scathing about certain bike brands, Cannondale in particular.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 7, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Another 'solution' to a problem which doesn't exist. What is the supposed advantage of them over a normal threaded BB?



They are lighter, allow thicker (stiffer) crank axles, are cheaper to manufacture, easier to install and don't require threads in the frame that can get fucked and are complex to make in CF frames.

However, almost no manufacturers and bike shops properly prepare the frame by facing the BB shell. If that's done and a high quality BB used (the Campag ones are very accurately machined) then they are fine. 

Focus and Giant have the best prepared and most accurately dimensioned BB shells in my experience. Cannondale/Specialized/Trek are usually nowhere near straight out of the box.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Focus and Giant have the best prepared and most accurately dimensioned BB shells in my experience. Cannondale/Specialized/Trek are usually nowhere near straight out of the box.


Look and Time frames are meant to be excellent in this regard as well.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 8, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Look and Time frames are meant to be excellent in this regard as well.



I am not surprised. I have a Time Fluidity frame (somewhere in the "bike room") and its build quality is exceptional. It is unmercifully stiff though. I rode it 48km and felt like I had been on a romantic date with Lord Mountbatten.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 10, 2019)

Quite possibly the worst advert for cycling. What a twat. oops, thread here


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2019)

Shout if this is better sitting in its own thread.

Looking for a new bike for Nick minor's 16th. (Male about 5' 11" at the moment)

He is currently on a Trek hardtail with 24" wheels but has outgrown the saddle stem length. He is not a big rider, but has started to cycle the 5 minutes to school - so it is a start. 

He is after a road bike - but on questioning says its because he wants drop bars - so I persuaded him that gravel may be more of an option. I'm a big fan of disc brakes, but guess it may not be possible to get value versions? 

Hoping to get something that is sufficiently quality / fun to encourage him to enjoy cycling more, but there is no point in spending a fortune on the basis that it will probably not be looked after and may well be left unlocked and stolen - he is a standard teenage boy afterall.

Any suggestions? Is there a sweet spot for quality / Value for money?

thanks


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2019)

Btwin probably


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 13, 2019)

magneze said:


> Btwin probably



Something like BTWIN flat bar road bike

you can get a decent 2nd hand road bike on gumtree for very little, just make sure it's  56 frame.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2019)

Speaking of which, can anyone recommend me a heavy longish lockable chain that can complement my D-lock. My old one is rusted up and takes a lot of wiggling to unlock


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoying the sympathetic responses to this tweet.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 21, 2019)

a_chap said:


> View attachment 184640


Easier to get a bike u don't mind locking up obviously, whose gonna carry that around?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2019)

Riding a Pashley Roadster I probably wouldn't even notice the extra weight of that lock


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2019)

Private Roads, anyone able to explain these?

Theres something I'd like to get to but its either take a private road to it or take a massive swinging great fecking detour and I'd rather, well, not.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 22, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Private Roads, anyone able to explain these?
> 
> Theres something I'd like to get to but its either take a private road to it or take a massive swinging great fecking detour and I'd rather, well, not.



Never had a problem on a bike. It's motorised traffic they mind about i think.


----------



## Jennastan (Sep 22, 2019)

i always treat private roads as rights of way unless there's some sign that says otherwise.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2019)

Hmm, well its got "no right of way" but I might just use the Mk1 foot instead and walk through it.


----------



## Jennastan (Sep 22, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hmm, well its got "no right of way" but I might just use the Mk1 foot instead and walk through it.


Anyone can put a sign up claiming no right of way and even if it's true all they can do is ask you to leave.


----------



## nick (Oct 1, 2019)

Treated the bike to a full service on Monday.
It  was pissing down when I collected it - so it got covered in crud again on the way home


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2019)

Random bike question... I've inherited a Specialized mountain bike with front suspension and thick off road tyres. Would it be bad to put road tyres on a bike like this?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Random bike question... I've inherited a Specialized mountain bike with front suspension and thick off road tyres. Would it be bad to put road tyres on a bike like this?


Depends on how wide the wheel rims are compared to the tyres you want to put on.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends on how wide the wheel rims are compared to the tyres you want to put on.


If it meant changing the rims too would that be possible? I'm thinking particularly about the big shock absorbers impact on road tyres/bike weight? I don't know anything about bikes tbh. 

My old bike was stolen and I'm trying to remember the name of the tyres I had in there... Marathon? Sounds familiar. They were good... Never had a puncture.


----------



## Almor (Oct 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If it meant changing the rims too would that be possible? I'm thinking particularly about the big shock absorbers impact on road tyres/bike weight? I don't know anything about bikes tbh.
> 
> My old bike was stolen and I'm trying to remember the name of the tyres I had in there... Marathon? Sounds familiar. They were good... Never had a puncture.


 
Schwalbe Marathon plus are good for puncture resistance, good in general, I think, I've used them for years

You can put slicks on most rims, I think, they make some pretty fat slicks, although at some point of fatness they might stop being 'road tyres', the tyre needs to be big enough for the rim, and you'll need to figure that out (wheel make/model, or measurements), you'll probably need new inner tubes too, unless the new tyres are very similar size

Changing the rims = new wheels

I wouldn't have thought the suspension size/weight would matter


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If it meant changing the rims too would that be possible? I'm thinking particularly about the big shock absorbers impact on road tyres/bike weight? I don't know anything about bikes tbh.
> 
> My old bike was stolen and I'm trying to remember the name of the tyres I had in there... Marathon? Sounds familiar. They were good... Never had a puncture.


No problem at all with the shock, it neither knows nor cares what tyre is on the wheel.

Plenty of sturdy road tyres for wide rims out there, just go to you local bike shop and get them to check what size you need


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 9, 2019)

I use schwalbe land cruiser slicks on my Carrera made a nice difference when I was on roads.

Just Google MTB road tyres you'll get some good ideas. Important thing is wheel size AFAIK.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 9, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Random bike question... I've inherited a Specialized mountain bike with front suspension and thick off road tyres. Would it be bad to put road tyres on a bike like this?



Depending on the width of the rim there will be a minimum tyre width you can put on and still get the bead to seat. MTBs make dreadful road bikes so you're probably better off selling and getting a bike more suited to your intended use.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

For a little balance, I only ever road mountain bikes, albeit tricked out and did thousands of miles on them. All were solids, no suspension. 
One of the first was a Kona Lava Dome; written off when I hit a car.
A Scott. Slightly tricked, very light. Did South to North in Viet Nam in that.
Then the dream. I bought a used Fat Chance frame. It was always being upgraded. White Brothers headset...longest, lowest rise I could find. Some Ringle bits, Hope hubs. Biggest fears I could get on it. Narrow handbuilt rims with semi slick tyres and Aero bars of different lengths and rises. A tremendous bike and old tech by today's standards. 
It can be done.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 9, 2019)

I commute on a steel 26" hardtail. It got downgraded to the commuter when I bought a more up to date 27.5" one-by mountain bike which I now always choose if I'm riding off road. Having done my commute on my road bike a few times I much prefer the safe feeling of smaller diameter bigger tyres and an upright position. Edinburgh roads are really potholed.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 10, 2019)

I built one of these for Mr W today. I look forward to seeing a lot of the back end of him disappearing up a hill in front of me.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 10, 2019)

Oooooh.  The guy in the flat downstairs has, if not that, then a very very similar model.  It looks light as a feather and *even nicer* in person than in the photos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2019)

weepiper said:


> I built one of these for Mr W today. I look forward to seeing a lot of the back end of him disappearing up a hill in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 186618


looks like it can only go downhill


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 10, 2019)

That bike does look rapid


----------



## Almor (Oct 10, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> looks like it can only go downhill


 
That, or it's the latest in cyborg tech, for hardcore cyclists, an instep bolt fits into the crank arm for more direct application of force, pedals are for loser amateurs


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2019)

weepiper said:


> I built one of these for Mr W today. I look forward to seeing a lot of the back end of him disappearing up a hill in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 186618


Nice


----------



## Jennastan (Oct 10, 2019)

Right after a bus turned dangerously on to the road i was on, forcing me to veer out of its way, a guy in a black car also came dangerously around the corner, beeped at me and for all the world i thought he was going to drive into me. He turned away at the last minute and i showed him the finger for going out of his way to make me think he was going to run me over. So he stopped just ahead of me and waited. Then i started to get nervous. I stopped too. He waited, in the middle of the road. Then he did half a U turn - a J turn, if you will, with the back left corner of the car at the right turn pavement edge, the car sticking out into the road, and he waited there. I considered the chances of getting past him without him being able to run me over and decided to turn around and go back. I got to where i wanted to go the long way, almost fucking crying from the experience though. What a fucking tosser! So a bloke in a car, about 30, really told this 52 year old woman on a bike what a big tough intolerant jerk he is. Fuck sake!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 20, 2019)

Visit Scotland.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Visit Scotland.



My next scheduled visit...

London Edinburgh London 2021


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2019)

First “proper” ride in nearly a month today.

Ouch


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 22, 2019)

Tasmania.



I did 300km off road with zero punctures. Tubless tyres are a very worthy innovation.


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Has anyone ridden any of the trans Cambrian way? interested in hearing thoughts and advice on it.

After riding the south downs way over a few days back in may we are going to give the Cambrian a go in may next year. Looks to be a similar length (about 100 miles) and just as hilly but a bit more remote.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2019)

Jennastan said:


> Right after a bus turned dangerously on to the road i was on, forcing me to veer out of its way, a guy in a black car also came dangerously around the corner, beeped at me and for all the world i thought he was going to drive into me. He turned away at the last minute and i showed him the finger for going out of his way to make me think he was going to run me over. So he stopped just ahead of me and waited. Then i started to get nervous. I stopped too. He waited, in the middle of the road. Then he did half a U turn - a J turn, if you will, with the back left corner of the car at the right turn pavement edge, the car sticking out into the road, and he waited there. I considered the chances of getting past him without him being able to run me over and decided to turn around and go back. I got to where i wanted to go the long way, almost fucking crying from the experience though. What a fucking tosser! So a bloke in a car, about 30, really told this 52 year old woman on a bike what a big tough intolerant jerk he is. Fuck sake!


That's appalling , the kind of madness you might see on YouTube. It just shows how badly vehicles affect behaviour. Never heard anything like before. In London drivers tend to get out of their cars immediately to up the ante etc


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> That's appalling , the kind of madness you might see on YouTube. It just shows how badly vehicles affect behaviour. Never heard anything like before. In London drivers tend to get out of their cars immediately to up the ante etc


We had a driver chase us in Perth after Mr W shook his fist at her for turning across us against a red light (we had a green which had just turned to green and pulled away, she was coming the other way and pushed through to turn right across oncoming traffic/us after her light was red). Mr W gesticulated at her as we later passed her car in stationary traffic and carried on. A bit later we realised she was following us and we pulled in to the pavement alarmed, just as she swerved towards us  then she obviously realised there were too many people around and drove off shouting at us out of her window. She literally chased us and was intending to use her car as a weapon _and she was in the wrong in the first place._


----------



## Jennastan (Oct 27, 2019)

Sadly I've been chased by a few drivers. One was a black cab driver. I cycle in a way designed not to wind people up these days but it doesn't always protect you, as I found out.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 27, 2019)

Inspiring video from this extraordinary women Lael Wilcox as she does the 2019 Divide Tour race down the US. It's extreme but at the end she rightly points out you could just cycle off somewhere with a sleeping bag and come back the next day and it's the same experience! Some rather weird anti-social media crap in the middle that detracts, ignore that.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2019)

Famous at last! I get mentioned in Emily Chappell's new book.

Where There's A Will by Emily Chappell | Waterstones

Not sure I approve of being described as "bald and slightly stout" though


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2019)

When I started to read the synopsis I thought it was the race across America. Europe? Where to where? Worth a read or is it just some person gushing about how great they are?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> When I started to read the synopsis I thought it was the race across America. Europe? Where to where? Worth a read or is it just some person gushing about how great they are?



The transcontinental route goes from somewhere in western Europe to Turkey-ish. The route varies each year. It's always tough (brutal even) but it's a free route between checkpoints which means that pretty much everyone takes a different route. Sometimes *extremely* different routes!

I haven't read all of "Where's a there's a will" yet (it's a Christmas present from the wife) but Chappell's previous book "What goes around" is a cracking read.

I have to confess a bias in that I've met her a few times and find her to be a thoroughly nice person. Nevertheless I wouldn't hesitate to recommend her book.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 27, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Inspiring video from this extraordinary women Lael Wilcox as she does the 2019 Divide Tour race down the US. It's extreme but at the end she rightly points out you could just cycle off somewhere with a sleeping bag and come back the next day and it's the same experience!



That's a great video! Thanks for posting the link.

Not sure I'd gloss over the "weird anti-social media" stuff so lightly though; it sounds like horrendous bullying to me.

I realise I'm not even worthy enough to have an opinion compared to her accomplishments but I kind of disagree that cycling off somewhere with a sleeping bag and coming back the next day is quite the same experience at riding the Tour Divide


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2019)

> I kind of disagree that cycling off somewhere with a sleeping bag and coming back the next day is quite the same experience at riding the Tour Divide


I guess it’s all relative - doing that for one person may be a huge break from their comfort zone, for someone else it would be just another day. All about getting that sense of adventure and pushing yourself a bit


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2019)

Does anyone here cycle from central London to Stratford along the A11 and if so what is is like during morning rush-hour (I'll actually be starting in Tulse Hill)?  Do you have to go under any tunnels or anything?  I've looked at google and it looks like cycle superhighway all the way.  Is it completely cut-throat (gaijinboy said that the city cycle superhighways can get a bit hairy)?  I'm a bit anxious about the idea for a number of reasons.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2019)

I cycle along a bit of that superhighway. You get a range of cyclists, some of which can be aggressive but it’s not bad. There’s a bit less of them in this weather. Overall the superhighways are a dream compared to traffic.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> I cycle along a bit of that superhighway. You get a range of cyclists, some of which can be aggressive but it’s not bad. There’s a bit less of them in this weather. Overall the superhighways are a dream compared to traffic.



There's no tunnels is there?


----------



## Winot (Nov 28, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> There's no tunnels is there?



I don’t know the A11 bit but there is an undercover bit (sort of a tunnel) on the CSH that runs east of Blackfriars through the City. It’s quite a short section though and not very claustrophobic if that’s your concern.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2019)

Winot said:


> I don’t know the A11 bit but there is an undercover bit (sort of a tunnel) on the CSH that runs east of Blackfriars through the City. It’s quite a short section though and not very claustrophobic if that’s your concern.



I know that bit I think - I used to work near there years ago - that's ok.  I once cycled through the Limehouse Link (it was closed to traffic at the time) and I want to avoid anything like that basically.  When I was looking at Google maps of the A11 it seemed to suggest that there was a similar section of tunnel on what looked like very fast road with no CSH but I think that it was just a mouse/map issue and showing a different bit of road from the bike route.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 4, 2019)

Peloton Backlash

Ugly indoor cycling spat. What no one seems to mention is that for £2K you could buy a half decent bike and enjoy actually cycling in the countryside! I know where I'd rather be.....(top of Devil's Elbow , Brecon)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2019)

I can totally see the attraction of indoor training at this time of year, but for the price of one of those Peleton machines you can get a smart trainer, bike and Sufferfest subscription that would be so much better.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I guess it’s all relative - doing that for one person may be a huge break from their comfort zone, for someone else it would be just another day. All about getting that sense of adventure and pushing yourself a bit



I've got to say the appeal of the Tour Divide is lost on me. Going on the experience of people I know who've attempted GDMBR total mental breakdown usually seems to set in about halfway through Montana.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 10, 2019)

As a cyclist i've never had any bad injuries from cycling until this morning. Ran over a dog in the park that came from nowhere.
Proper broken elbow and am in pain. Fracture clinic tomorrow.
Dog was OK of course and so was my bike. It wasn't really bad crash even.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 10, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I've got to say the appeal of the Tour Divide is lost on me. Going on the experience of people I know who've attempted GDMBR total mental breakdown usually seems to set in about halfway through Montana.


yeah now you spell it out , it does seem mad,

doing a week of it sounds fun


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> As a cyclist i've never had any bad injuries from cycling until this morning. Ran over a dog in the park that came from nowhere.
> Proper broken elbow and am in pain. Fracture clinic tomorrow.
> Dog was OK of course and so was my bike. It wasn't really bad crash even.



WOW, you done well! You are not a cyclist until youve had a bad one and seriously hope you recover soon. Ive never hit an animal and screwed a few bikes.
Im a bit like the fisherman's tall tails. When I was commuting by Bike, I tried to get up to 500 miles per week, what commuting, leisure rides, training
n socialising. I used to reckon on a bad one a year and by bad one I mean one meaning a hospital visit for a break or stitches (just the once).


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> As a cyclist i've never had any bad injuries from cycling until this morning. Ran over a dog in the park that came from nowhere.
> Proper broken elbow and am in pain. Fracture clinic tomorrow.
> Dog was OK of course and so was my bike. It wasn't really bad crash even.



Glad to hear the dog's ok.

Oh, and your bike too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> As a cyclist i've never had any bad injuries from cycling until this morning. Ran over a dog in the park that came from nowhere.
> Proper broken elbow and am in pain. Fracture clinic tomorrow.
> Dog was OK of course and so was my bike. It wasn't really bad crash even.


ow, hope your recovery is speedy and it doesn't put you off too much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2019)

I cycled home in terrible conditions today - had to cycle through completely flooded streets. what's the protocol here? get off and push on the pavement or just take your chance and ski through it all?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 10, 2019)

When you say "completely flooded streets" were they as flooded as this?







This was properly flooded. And fucking cold too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2019)

a_chap said:


> When you say "completely flooded streets" were they as flooded as this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that bad no, just no surface dry. an inch or two at most. there's been a lot of rain but i think also the drains are clogged with leaves


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2019)

Does inhibit your ability to see potholes, so take it steady.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2019)

Women love bikes—so why don’t they cycle to work?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 11, 2019)

Hollis said:


> Women love bikes—so why don’t they cycle to work?


Funnily enough I was thinking about this on my way home from work, on my bike. If your cycling infrastructure isn't safe enough to ride on with little kids, that is, fully segregated from motor traffic, who are you building it for? Single men. They already commute on bikes. If you don't build in safety for women to ride with their children they'll stay in their cars. Women far more often have to drop children at school or other childcare settings on their way to work than men do and that's a major barrier to them travelling by bike.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2019)

Saw a woman face plant on Oxford Street yesterday, dinging away at decent speed and the bike slipped on a raised drain cover as she switched between pavement and road in the damp while negotiating the usual traffic.

She was ok I think, waved us all away. Probably a few bruises but mostly embarrassed.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 15, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with galano bikes?


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2019)

New 1x rig for the Fiji trip. I have no idea what the roads are like so I've removed 50% of Mrs DD's clothes from the luggage to put a set of gravel wheels in.



I am not exactly overwhelmed by the SRAM Rival calipers. The rear had a sticky piston straight out of the box. I might experiment with a SRAM/Shimano hybrid system when I get back but I don't have time to do the master/slave cylinder maths right now.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 22, 2019)

I am tempted to compare that "rig" for the FiJi road trip with my ever-so-slightly-less-svelte rig for Race Around The Netherlands


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I am tempted to compare that "rig" for the FiJi road trip with my ever-so-slightly-less-svelte rig for Race Around The Netherlands
> 
> View attachment 193746



I doff my casquette in your general direction. My knees hurt just looking at that.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 22, 2019)

It's fair to say it was a little on the heavy side. However it has a fine three-speed Sturmey Archer to tackle all those Dutch hills.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> New 1x rig for the Fiji trip. I have no idea what the roads are like so I've removed 50% of Mrs DD's clothes from the luggage to put a set of gravel wheels in.
> 
> View attachment 193742
> 
> I am not exactly overwhelmed by the SRAM Rival calipers. The rear had a sticky piston straight out of the box. I might experiment with a SRAM/Shimano hybrid system when I get back but I don't have time to do the master/slave cylinder maths right now.


I was told Shimano and SRAM hydros can’t be mixed at all due to them using different types of brake fluid...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 22, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was told Shimano and SRAM hydros can’t be mixed at all due to them using different types of brake fluid...


Yes. SRAM uses dot fluid and Shimano uses mineral oil.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was told Shimano and SRAM hydros can’t be mixed at all due to them using different types of brake fluid...



The SRAM polyglycol-ether fluid will destroy the Shimano seals but the SRAM seals will be fine with the Shimano fluid. So, if the master/slave volumes are right, I could run a SRAM lever (after flushing) with a Shimano (or Campag/Magura) caliper. 

The other option - which I may try first - is to put dry break couplers in the hoses running SRAM fluid in the top half of the system and Shimano in the bottom.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> ow, hope your recovery is speedy and it doesn't put you off too much.


Thanks. It seems that since the accident it has rained every day so being off the bike ain'y so bad. Itching to return. Will need to get an elbow guard for reassurance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> The SRAM polyglycol-ether fluid will destroy the Shimano seals but the SRAM seals will be fine with the Shimano fluid. So, if the master/slave volumes are right, I could run a SRAM lever (after flushing) with a Shimano (or Campag/Magura) caliper.
> 
> The other option - which I may try first - is to put dry break couplers in the hoses running SRAM fluid in the top half of the system and Shimano in the bottom.


Seems a lot of faff. Just bin the SRAM garbage and use a proper groupset instead


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seems a lot of faff. Just bin the SRAM garbage and use a proper groupset instead


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2019)

A little Christmas fun.
Watch: Mud causes chaos at Cyclo-cross World Cup


----------



## weepiper (Dec 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A little Christmas fun.
> Watch: Mud causes chaos at Cyclo-cross World Cup


Pretty much like my mountain bike ride this morning, only with more falling off. Five buckets to clean two bikes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2020)

Started the year as I mean to go on with a 50 mile ride with a mate.

Sadly, because it’s New Year’s Day, all of our usual cafe stops were closed, so we had to finish the ride at a pub


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 6, 2020)

Interesting video of some EducationFirst US pro road cyclists tackling a MTB race. Watch as they survive without the support vehicle. 
Dirty Kanza, flip to 14mins for the race


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 9, 2020)

The bike club.co.uk
Gets a £300 Frog Bike for £11 a month + £20 up front. When your kid grows out of it you return it and they give you a bigger bike, or after 18 months it’s yours to keep


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The bike club.co.uk
> Gets a £300 Frog Bike for £11 a month + £20 up front. When your kid grows out of it you return it and they give you a bigger bike, or after 18 months it’s yours to keep


That’s where my sons bike is from


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2020)

Just fitted a power meter. Time to find out just how (un)fit I actually am


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 25, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s where my sons bike is from


Are they decent then? I just worked out my sons muddy fox bmx is a total death trap, the brakes are plastic.


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 25, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just fitted a power meter. Time to find out just how (un)fit I actually am


There's no going back now! 

I got a 4iii one a year ago and totally love it


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2020)

Mechanical failure on ride home


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 26, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Are they decent then? I just worked out my sons muddy fox bmx is a total death trap, the brakes are plastic.


The Frog bikes are superb, yes. Nice and lightweight with good quality components.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 26, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Are they decent then? I just worked out my sons muddy fox bmx is a total death trap, the brakes are plastic.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> The Frog bikes are superb, yes. Nice and lightweight with good quality components.



BB2 got her one last week, Frog 52. Really light, solid parts, lovely bike. There is no way I’d spend >£300 on a bike for a seven year old, yet this thing is listed at £330. If she grows out of it in a year we’d  be faced with shelling out another >£300, but now we just send it back and they give us a bigger one. I suspect she won’t grow out of it and in 18 months it will be ours for £220 all in. Which sounds like win.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 26, 2020)

I used to sell Frogs in the shop I worked in and my kids went through three sizes of them. I sold them all for the same money or more than I had paid for them staff price when the smallest one outgrew them. They hold their secondhand value well which is why people are willing to spend £330 on a bike for a seven year old. If you've a few kids to pass it down to and keep it in good nick to sell on it isn't so expensive.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 26, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I used to sell Frogs in the shop I worked in and my kids went through three sizes of them. I sold them all for the same money or more than I had paid for them staff price when the smallest one outgrew them. They hold their secondhand value well which is why people are willing to spend £330 on a bike for a seven year old. If you've a few kids to pass it down to and keep it in good nick to sell on it isn't so expensive.



BB2 is our last. What do you think of the bike club though?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 26, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB2 is our last. What do you think of the bike club though?


I think it seems like good value for money although I don't know anyone personally IRL who uses it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> Mechanical failure on ride home
> 
> View attachment 199835



Ouch. Did you come off too?

I did similar a few years back, though on mine it sheared circularly around the axle pulling away at some traffic lights on a hill. Annoying because it was the original gold coloured alloy crankset on a Raleigh Record that’s been in the family for 30 years, but eBay sorted me out a new one


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Ouch. Did you come off too?
> 
> I did similar a few years back, though on mine it sheared circularly around the axle pulling away at some traffic lights on a hill. Annoying because it was the original gold coloured alloy crankset on a Raleigh Record that’s been in the family for 30 years, but eBay sorted me out a new one



I was just pulling away from being stationary, so was unhurt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> I was just pulling away from being stationary


You spelt “was pushing nearly 1500W in a sprint to the cafe” wrong


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 26, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You spelt “was pushing nearly 1500W in a sprint to the cafe” wrong



Not a cyclist but even I spotted that "typo"


----------



## BigTom (Mar 1, 2020)

Transport for West Midlands are doing a wide consultation on cycling and walking plans and routes: Comment map for West Midlands Cycling and Walking Network 
You can add comments onto the map in the link until March 24th.

Needless to say the plans are meagre and insufficient, and the consultation itself is to some extent a pre-election "look like I'm doing something" move from the mayor but still worth commenting, some of this is actually funded it seems and will come to pass in some way or another, though I'm sure there will be specific consultations for those plans at some point.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 5, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with bikes that use a belt instead of a chain? Am seriously considering investing in something like this: Cube Hyde Pro Nexus 8 2020 Hybrid Bike | HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles 

...but the belt drive and internal hub gears might just be too far from what I know for me to make the leap. However, not having so much to maintain is very tempting, I'm awful at keeping on top of such things.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 5, 2020)

Private Storm said:


> Does anyone have any experience with bikes that use a belt instead of a chain? Am seriously considering investing in something like this: Cube Hyde Pro Nexus 8 2020 Hybrid Bike | HYBRID BIKES | Evans Cycles
> 
> ...but the belt drive and internal hub gears might just be too far from what I know for me to make the leap. However, not having so much to maintain is very tempting, I'm awful at keeping on top of such things.



Compared to a chain a belt drive costs you about 2 watts, are heavier and need a lot of pre-tension (usually around 350-400N). If you can live with all that and the gear ratios of the Nexus 8 are enough for you then they are fine.

They also have to have a break in the chainstay or seatstay which I am not keen on but it doesn't seem to matter in practice.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2020)

And so, it comes to this point. After nearly sixty years of cycling, forty eight riding on drop bars, I have had  to pack in. The removal of muscles and tissue over the last thirteen years now make it impossible to even sit on a drop barred bike. It’s even painful trying to pedal a flat barred one.
So looks like there will be a few bikes up for sale in the coming months.
Having said that I managed okay on my wife’s town bike! Though I don’t know if the wicker basket does much for my descending street credibility.
Really pissed off tbh.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 8, 2020)

Have signed up to the Tour de Yorkshire sportive in early May. The reality of getting back in shape to achieve this has finally dawned. It looks seriously hard.
TdY - Long Route


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> And so, it comes to this point. After nearly sixty years of cycling, forty eight riding on drop bars, I have had  to pack in. The removal of muscles and tissue over the last thirteen years now make it impossible to even sit on a drop barred bike. It’s even painful trying to pedal a flat barred one.
> So looks like there will be a few bikes up for sale in the coming months.
> Having said that I managed okay on my wife’s town bike! Though I don’t know if the wicker basket does much for my descending street credibility.
> Really pissed off tbh.



Sorry to hear this. Have you tried a recumbent?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Sorry to hear this. Have you tried a recumbent?


Not yet but I’m struggling to get much movement out of my right leg at the moment. One of my mates is talking of getting me out on his electric bike.
Might be the future?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Not yet but I’m struggling to get much movement out of my right leg at the moment. One of my mates is talking of getting me out on his electric bike.
> Might be the future?


Sorry to hear this Sprocket. Get one of these bad boys:





						ICE Electric Trike - Shimano STEPs E6100 and E8000 Electric Assist Recumbent Trikes Bikes
					

ICE Electric Assist Recumbent Trikes - Shimano Steps EP8 and E6100




					www.icetrikes.co


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 8, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Compared to a chain a belt drive costs you about 2 watts, are heavier and need a lot of pre-tension (usually around 350-400N). If you can live with all that and the gear ratios of the Nexus 8 are enough for you then they are fine.
> 
> They also have to have a break in the chainstay or seatstay which I am not keen on but it doesn't seem to matter in practice.



I took one for a little test ride yesterday, was very nice to nip about on. I have taken the plunge and am now the owner of cactus-like bike - will hopefully thrive no matter how little love and attention I give it! Thanks for your thoughts DownwardDog


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Sorry to hear this Sprocket. Get one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks weepiper, they look the dog’s danglies!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 9, 2020)

Cycle culture is fucking amazing in Finland and I’m jealous.

Nice wide shared pavements, people riding and walking sensibly on them rather than trying to win a race.

Bikes everywhere to.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks weepiper, they look the dog’s danglies!


Ask for Chris and for a discount


----------



## BigTom (Mar 11, 2020)

This story is no longer available | Avon and Somerset Police
					

Based on updated information, we have decided to remove this news story. View more Avon and Somerset Police News.




					www.avonandsomerset.police.uk
				






> Officers seized 125 push bikes and frames and more than 60 other items, mainly power tools, from an address in Hanham in January. After searching police records we’ve only been able to identify 11 bikes as stolen.
> ...
> The identified bikes were stolen from Bradley Stoke, Weston-Super-Mare, and Bristol’s BS6, BS7 and BS9 postcodes.
> 
> However we believe some of the bikes and tools could have been stolen from Bath and North East Somerset, South Gloucestershire, Somerset, Wiltshire and Gloucestershire, in thefts up to three years ago.



a_chap is this your area?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 11, 2020)

BigTom I'm in Worcester so, no, it's not my area. But thanks for the heads-up anyway


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 13, 2020)

So. Apparently if you didn’t read the manual for your new power meter properly and didn’t perform the initial calibration routine it will under report your power output by over 80 watts, thus explaining why your numbers have been so shit and why Zwift was so bloody hard


----------



## BigTom (Mar 16, 2020)

Halfords are closing Cycle Republic: Halfords reveals plans to shut Cycle Republic chain


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2020)

Can someone help, I've been searching for the last couple of hours, but really need to head to bed and am none the wiser tbh. What's the most affordable way I can ride my bike in my flat? So many different turbos, rollers, secondhand ones. Some reviews say they fuck up your tyres. I'm not too bothered about resistance, I can change gear, I'm not training, I just can't not be on my bike for 12 weeks.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2020)

I used to have a cheap frame with one roller for front wheel, 2 rollers for back wheel with no way of securing bike to frame. It was cheap and crap.
You may wish to be mindful of neighbours and noise.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 20, 2020)

I've never used them myself but rollers look pretty tricky and I'd suggest getting one of the frames that just lifts the back wheel up off the ground. Rollers you have to worry about balance and moving left/right. Other people here will have used them but I've been under the impression they are more of a training aid than the frames that lift your wheel off the ground.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got the Tacx Antares rollers which are cheap enough and certainly better than any exercise bike. You do sweat as much as Paul Newman in Cool Hand Luke though so stick a fan in front of it.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2020)

I'd go for a basic turbo rather than rollers Biddly. You can either get a special turbo tyre for the rear wheel or just be aware that you're probably going to need a new rear tyre when you start going out again. Rollers take a lot of practice and falling off to get good at whereas you just clamp the bike on a turbo, stick the front wheel on a prop and off you go.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2020)

Rollers are *hard *to ride on. I gave up on mine and, when the bruises had healed, sold them.

Try asking on your local Freecycle group(s) to see if anyone's got a turbo they're not using.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks all for the advice  I'm limited to where I can pick up now I've got no childcare, did find one on ebay but it was too far.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2020)

The great thing about rollers is there is no wind resistance so you can spin 52x11 at 150rpm and feel like Fernando Gaviria.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 20, 2020)

What are people's thoughts on cycling at the moment?

I see France has just banned all cycling: France bans cycling, restricts running to 2 km from home - Canadian Cycling Magazine

I'd been planning on going for a ride at the weekend - seemed sensible to continue to exercise, and a solo bike ride doesn't involve any interaction with others - but I've seen many people argue that such behaviour would be highly irresponsible and selfish....  what if you crash and need an ambulance etc etc?

What say you?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2020)

braindancer said:


> What are people's thoughts on cycling at the moment?
> 
> I see France has just banned all cycling: France bans cycling, restricts running to 2 km from home - Canadian Cycling Magazine
> 
> ...


I'd love to go for a ride tomorrow as it's looking like lovely weather. Last chance for a while etc. But in all honesty I'm not sure I want the risk - like you say, if I crash I'll be taking medical staff away from where they should be right now. It would be rather selfish.

This thing is bigger than any one individuals needs for a nice ride or a run.

I'll be on Zwift instead.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Might be useful 

All premium services free: 









						Train. Race. Connect - Wahoo RGT is the next generation of virtual cycling
					

Experience the next generation of virtual cycling. Ride and race cycling’s most iconic routes. Use the Magic Roads feature to relive, re-ride, or recon any road, anytime. Stay focused with your training in immersive worlds.




					www.rgtcycling.com


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 20, 2020)

I went out this morning at 6.30.
Same again tomorrow morning. I can't not cycle. I'll go mad.


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm intending on cycling as much as I can, used to cycle to and from work so doing nothing is just weird. Even if it's just pootle about for an hour, that's good exercise outside.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2020)

anyone have an opinion on these two hybrid bikes? thank u






						Pinnacle Bikes, Components, Electric Bikes | Evans Cycles
					






					www.evanscycles.com
				









						Trek Bikes, Components, Electric Bikes | Evans Cycles
					






					www.evanscycles.com


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> anyone have an opinion on these two hybrid bikes? thank u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't buy a bike from evens cycles.  worst customer service ever.  in my option..


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> wouldn't buy a bike from evens cycles.  worst customer service ever.  in my option..


how about this one then? Pinnacle Lithium Four Bike  Frame  Size 51 Cm  XLarge  | eBay
i'll stop asking after this one i promise


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 20, 2020)

for that sort of money £300/ 400/ go for second hand hardly used bike.e bay,  or good old bike shops have some good bargains.
good luck.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 20, 2020)

Are you impacting a pandemic by cycling out in the country? 

Unless you're prone to bone breaking crashes then I don't think so. I'll certainly be out there with hand gel in back pocket.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 20, 2020)

I did a lovely (but windy and cold) 78km ride today. Didn't come close to another human not sheltered in a metal box with an engine.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 21, 2020)

braindancer said:


> What are people's thoughts on cycling at the moment?



I was at the MTB park this morning absolutely fucking sending it on the DH course and gapping massive doubles.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 21, 2020)

I might go out for a bit this afternoon, first time in ages.  Having a bit of a shit year with the road bike, having got over the four month chest infection earlier in the year I only had a few weeks peace before an outbreak of shingles on the arse/inside of leg sidelined me from all but the most occasional utility cycling. Still fucking hurts and itches but just about bearable. I’ve been doing the 500m commute to work on a child’s scooter like some fucking Nathan Barley character, but at 6:45 in the morning I don’t give a fuck.  I’ve also snapped the chain on the pub bike earlier this week and yesterday the back wheel slipped on the Pashley and I can’t get the Sturmey-Archer gear rod thing undone/adjusted as it’s corroded a bit in my damp bike shed. I think the gods are telling me to give up with the two wheels.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 22, 2020)

Out on the North Downs this morning. Windy but sunny and there were 100s of cyclists. Obviously there were no cafes open so there wasn't any congregating going on. Bit less traffic than usual as well.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 22, 2020)

I did head out for a 50 mile loop round Sussex this morning.

I reckon I saw as many bikes as cars.

I was on my own - and didn't stop.  Most others were riding solo too but I did see groups of 3-6 which was a bit fucking dumb.


----------



## Winot (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs W cycled with the Winotettes on the segregated cycle way to Westminster Abbey then to Southwark Bridge, then did a walk round the City. A few cyclists but easy to socially distance. Virtually no one in the City.

Once my quarantine is over I’m going to get back on the bike, assuming we haven’t had total lockdown by then.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2020)

Now have bike1 set up on turbo trainer thing and bike2 has been serviced (well looked at by me) so will be making more effort to get back in the saddle. If cycling is still on the menu going forward 

Not sure whether to get a GPS thing or a clip for the phone so I can try and track some distance/travels.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2020)

Just had a full service on my bike. New BB, new cables, full brake bleed, new chain, new bar tape, new wheel bearings, excess steerer tube cut.

It’s like having a brand new bike again 

I _really_ want to take it out for a nice long ride, just not sure my conscience will let me.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 27, 2020)

That looks sharp. I've never had a Cube but do want a Litening in the Wanty Gobert colours.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2020)

It’s going to look even better when the 50mm carbon wheels I’ve got coming finally arrive


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2020)

How many here are using Zwift?

Would anyone be interested in a U75 group ride while we’re all stuck inside?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2020)

If you can tune in to the 1st (now online) UK Women's Cycling awards then the links are in this email - Latest news from the London Bike Show and our supporters


----------



## nick (Mar 27, 2020)

So - as a part of our 1 day out for exercise: 
considering cycling up into London on Saturday morning as a  family (we are all living together). 

Assuming we keep away from others is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How many here are using Zwift?
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a U75 group ride while we’re all stuck inside?


Yeah, me for sure. As soon as I'm well enough!


----------



## Winot (Mar 27, 2020)

nick said:


> So - as a part of our 1 day out for exercise:
> considering cycling up into London on Saturday morning as a  family (we are all living together).
> 
> Assuming we keep away from others is this a good thing or a bad thing?



Yes absolutely - do it. We have done it a couple of times with our 12 and 14 year olds. We are based in west Brixton and have cycled to the Larkhall Rise quiet route (which is the only hairy bit) then to Oval - Vauxhall Bridge - round back of Tate - Parliament Square - Embankment - Blackfriars Bridge - Elephant & Castle - home.

It's pretty easy to keep 2m from others on the cycle routes. The occasional idiot stops close at a set of lights but generally people are sensible.

Pre-lockdown (last weekend) Mrs W cycled into the City with the girls and they went for a walk around the Tower of London etc. The place was deserted. Central London is much emptier than the suburbs.


----------



## magneze (Mar 27, 2020)

Cyclists banned from Richmond Park due to “congestion”
					

Royal Parks says decision has been taken to protect public safety and “to keep this vital green space open for everyone”




					road.cc


----------



## weepiper (Mar 27, 2020)

My experience in Edinburgh is that it's miles easier to keep your distance from people on a bike than on foot. There's hardly a pavement around here wide enough to keep a 2m gap without walking in the road.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 28, 2020)

getting my bike Tuesday or Wednesdaylightweight ebike can't weight as the early morning buses are packing up.
 Think its perfect for me  decent brakes rack pannier lights fairly lightweight and doesn't scream ebike bout the only thing I might add are some toeclips for a bit more oomph when cycling to work.
 really want an ebike for the trip home after being on my feet all day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2020)

likesfish said:


> getting my bike Tuesday or Wednesdaylightweight ebike can't weight as the early morning buses are packing up.
> Think its perfect for me  decent brakes rack pannier lights fairly lightweight and doesn't scream ebike bout the only thing I might add are some toeclips for a bit more oomph when cycling to work.
> really want an ebike for the trip home after being on my feet all day.


Nice 

Highly recommend looking at clipless pedals over toe clips. Once you get the hang of them they’re much quicker/easier/safer to get in and out of.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 28, 2020)

but that means wearing a different pair of shoes not really worth the hassle for a 5-mile commute might look into it in the summer.
could have brought a lightweight bike for the £1000  cycle to work scheme limit but when bone-tired after a shift just want to get home.
luckily my route is virtually off-road with only a half a mile on quiet roads


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2020)

likesfish said:


> but that means wearing a different pair of shoes not really worth the hassle for a 5-mile commute might look into it in the summer.
> could have brought a lightweight bike for the £1000  cycle to work scheme limit but when bone-tired after a shift just want to get home.
> luckily my route is virtually off-road with only a half a mile on quiet roads


Fair enough


----------



## nick (Mar 28, 2020)

Winot said:


> The place was deserted. Central London is much emptier than the suburbs.



Lovely little tootle en famille up to Waterloo / traf. square / Leicester square / piccadilly etc - it was like 28 days later.
A little too busy to be able to distance properly along embankment cycle path.
In comparison to the west end, Brixton was heaving


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 28, 2020)

nick said:


> Lovely little tootle en famille up to Waterloo / traf. square / Leicester square / piccadilly etc - it was like 28 days later.
> A little too busy to be able to distance properly along embankment cycle path.
> In comparison to the west end, Brixton was heaving


I was just about to say that cycling through the city on Friday was like 28 weeks later!

it’s fantastic.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2020)

Rode up a hill this morning.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 5, 2020)

I did 60km in the rain this morning - my first wet ride since last July!

The native fauna are definitely more prominent as C19 suppresses the dominant invasive species.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 7, 2020)

My Ebike arrived tried it out quick 6 miles covered both hills I do on my commute no problems at all apparently you can change the max speed to 20 mph by changing the controls but you shouldn't do that as its bad. strangely the instructions show you what you shouldn't do.
 can get it up to 21mph by cycling fast.


----------



## MBV (Apr 7, 2020)

Due to the current situation I have started riding my very old mountain bike that I put some slicks on last year. I am already eyeing up a shiny new bike but might make it my reward if I achieve a yet to be determined milestone...

Any suggestions of a suitable objective for a beginner?


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2020)

A conversation with a couple of seriously impressive people:









						The Conversation - Endurance cyclists - BBC Sounds
					

Two women using reserves of physical and mental strength riding ultra-distance bike races




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2020)

dfm said:


> Due to the current situation I have started riding my very old mountain bike that I put some slicks on last year. I am already eyeing up a shiny new bike but might make it my reward if I achieve a yet to be determined milestone...
> 
> Any suggestions of a suitable objective for a beginner?


Buy a nice road bike, then aim to get so you can ride 100 miles on it. Bike first though, obviously


----------



## a_chap (Apr 7, 2020)

dfm said:


> Any suggestions of a suitable objective for a beginner?



Audax rides are your friend*:* 50km ... 100km ... 200km ... and further  

Except none of them are running right now 





__





						Audax UK - The Long Distance Cyclists' Association
					

This is the website of Audax United Kingdom which is the internationally recognised long distance cycling association in the UK. Audax UK oversees the running of long-distance cycling events in the UK and maintains records of the events.



					www.aukweb.net


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2020)

Box Hill closed to all traffic, including cyclists, over Easter weekend in bid to halt spread of coronavirus
					

National Trust says decision made after consultation with police and Surrey County Council




					road.cc


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2020)

"Numerous" cyclists ignoring Box Hill road closure, according to police
					

Surrey Police were called after reports some cyclists were ignoring road closures and social distancing restrictions




					road.cc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2020)

Us Lycra clad cunts really don’t do ourselves any favours at times


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 11, 2020)

magneze said:


> "Numerous" cyclists ignoring Box Hill road closure, according to police
> 
> 
> Surrey Police were called after reports some cyclists were ignoring road closures and social distancing restrictions
> ...


I can see the reason for closing it because it's always busy around there but there are loads of other cyclists out enjoying the sun and social distancing, just not there. I don't see a problem with cycling solo right now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2020)

I did it on Thursday.

on the turbo trainer though, it’s one of the courses on the Tacz app. Never done the real thing.

Smart trainer was an early birthday present from family since I’m supposed to be locked in for 12 weeks, although I haven’t been strictly obeying that. Enjoying it, doing at least an hour a day and feeling fitter - had a wretched six months with a chest infection throughout the autumn and then shingles on my arse until a couple of weeks ago so barely ridden. Not explored Zwift yet but might soon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I did it on Thursday.
> 
> on the turbo trainer though, it’s one of the courses on the Tacz app. Never done the real thing.
> 
> Smart trainer was an early birthday present from family since I’m supposed to be locked in for 12 weeks, although I haven’t been strictly obeying that. Enjoying it, doing at least an hour a day and feeling fitter - had a wretched six months with a chest infection throughout the autumn and then shingles on my arse until a couple of weeks ago so barely ridden. Not explored Zwift yet but might soon.


Get on Zwift, it’s great. I’d thought it would just be a bit “that’ll do while I have nowt else” but I’m really rather enjoying it. It’s not a substitute for riding outdoors, it’s just something different.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

What’s the Covid etiquette on exercising by bike? How far should I cycle away from the home? Staying within city limits at the mo, but I just wanted to keep going this morning in the spring weather, and see some lambs and blossoms n that, but I turned around half an hour’s pedalling away and came back


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the Covid etiquette on exercising by bike? How far should I cycle away from the home? Staying within city limits at the mo, but I just wanted to keep going this morning in the spring weather, and see some lambs and blossoms n that, but I turned around half an hour’s pedalling away and came back


Don’t get to close to any riders in front. At least 5m or so. Don’t crash.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don’t get to close to any riders in front. At least 5m or so. Don’t crash.


that's normal though!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> that's normal though!


Carry on then!

I miss group rides.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Carry on then!
> 
> I miss group rides.


you'll never get me on one of those - defeats the point of being on the bike in the first place imo!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> you'll never get me on one of those - defeats the point of being on the bike in the first place imo!


Get to see mates, ride further/faster for less effort, have a good chat over coffee and cake, what’s not to like?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Get to see mates, ride further/faster for less effort, have a good chat over coffee and cake, what’s not to like?


being with other people for a start! but am not into that competitive shit either


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> being with other people for a start! but am not into that competitive shit either


It’s not competitive (OK, there’s the sprint to the cafe), just that riding in a group means you can cover more ground and see new places a lot easier than on your own. Plus other people might know of routes/cafes you don’t. 

I do enjoy solo rides as well, the peace and quiet etc They’re just two sides of the same coin, complement each other nicely.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the Covid etiquette on exercising by bike? How far should I cycle away from the home? Staying within city limits at the mo, but I just wanted to keep going this morning in the spring weather, and see some lambs and blossoms n that, but I turned around half an hour’s pedalling away and came back



I don't know what its like up your way but down here whilst the roads are a lot emptier there are some who are using it an excuse to drive a mega speed on urban roads.  Race track stuff maybe.  So keep your wits about you as ever.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don’t get to close to any riders in front. At least 5m or so. Don’t crash.



10m if slow, 20m if fast:








						Safe cycling distance – experts reinforce minimum distance you should leave to people cycling ahead of you
					

10 metres if cycling slowly, 20 metres if riding fast, say researchers from universities in Belgium and the Netherlands




					road.cc


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know what its like up your way but down here whilst the roads are a lot emptier there are some who are using it an excuse to drive a mega speed on urban roads.  Race track stuff maybe.  So keep your wits about you as ever.


yeah, i've noticed - the only drivers left are the arseholes who think they're playing Mariokart


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

BigTom said:


> 10m if slow, 20m if fast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish the bellends who draft behind me on commutes would fall the fuck off


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

BigTom said:


> 10m if slow, 20m if fast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey. 20m is a bloody big gap


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> wish the bellends who draft behind me on commutes would fall the fuck off


Depends on the road and traffic levels really. Well, that and the lack of a global pandemic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends on the road and traffic levels really. Well, that and the lack of a global pandemic.


no need to do it at all in the city and certainly shouldn't be done without permission


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> no need to do it at all in the city and certainly shouldn't be done without permission


Heavy traffic, yeah, that’s just daft. But any other time if someone wants a bit of a tow why would you mind?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends on the road and traffic levels really. Well, that and the lack of a global pandemic.



If you're with people you know, sure. If it's someone you don't know, then it could well be someone like me or OU who feels really uncomfortable being tailgated by another cyclist. I'm deliberately not calling it drafting because to me it feels just the same as when driving and being tailgated by another driver. My general feeling is that if you're not used to riding in a group, then you won't be comfortable with it being done to you. From the perspective of the person behind, there's no way of knowing if the person in front is comfortable with it or not, so err on the side of caution. Commuter cycling shouldn't be about getting the min/max stuff you want for sports cycling anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Heavy traffic, yeah, that’s just daft. But any other time if someone wants a bit of a tow why would you mind?


cos it's dangerous


----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Heavy traffic, yeah, that’s just daft. But any other time if someone wants a bit of a tow why would you mind?


I don't like having some stranger up my arse. I don't know what their reaction times are if I have to swerve or brake suddenly and it's just rude.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

BigTom said:


> If you're with people you know, sure. If it's someone you don't know, then it could well be someone like me or OU who feels really uncomfortable being tailgated by another cyclist. I'm deliberately not calling it drafting because to me it feels just the same as when driving and being tailgated by another driver. My general feeling is that if you're not used to riding in a group, then you won't be comfortable with it being done to you. From the perspective of the person behind, there's no way of knowing if the person in front is comfortable with it or not, so err on the side of caution. Commuter cycling shouldn't be about getting the min/max stuff you want for sports cycling anyway.


Fair enough. I guess being used to riding in the middle of a bunch with just inches between you all gives a different perspective/comfort level.

As for commuting - the times I do it the roads tend to be clear (early am or late at night) so I use it as a training session


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

Sounds hair raising riding in a group rather than fun. I don’t trust anyone that much


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds hair raising riding in a group rather than fun. I don’t trust anyone that much


It’s brilliant, but yeah there is a fair degree of trust involved.


----------



## [62] (Apr 15, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know what its like up your way but down here whilst the roads are a lot emptier there are some who are using it an excuse to drive a mega speed on urban roads.  Race track stuff maybe.  So keep your wits about you as ever.



Interesting. Total opposite here. Drivers generally loads more relaxed and considerate than usual.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds hair raising riding in a group rather than fun. I don’t trust anyone that much


It's not as difficult as it sounds, the people who would be joining a cycling club would be able to do that anyway. It's a good way of hanging out with people who are into cycling. Some clubs are more competitive than others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not as difficult as it sounds, the people who would be joining a cycling club would be able to do that anyway. It's a good way of hanging out with people who are into cycling. Some clubs are more competitive than others.


I don’t want to do it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not as difficult as it sounds, the people who would be joining a cycling club would be able to do that anyway. It's a good way of hanging out with people who are into cycling. Some clubs are more competitive than others.


It’s easy to spot the competitive ones in my club as they all wear the race team kit. They all tear off at a ridiculous speed while the rest of us have a more sedate outing. The routes are planned so the fast guys go further but we all arrive at the nominated cafe at the same time. Works well


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t want to do it!


Well you can't do it because of quarantine anyway.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2020)

got a smart trainer (2nd hand Tacz flow) as an early birthday present from relatives, so used that for around an hour a day during my week In isolation. Felt dead fucking weird when after this I got back on the bike for a proper ride, when starting out it was like someone was giving me a hard shove.

Made an attempt on a local slope on Monday morning as there was a decent tailwind, but the air was pretty cool and really burned my lungs. Felt fucking dreadful that night and yesterday and worried it was the lurgy but feel a bit better today so maybe not. Seemed a bit harsh suffering that much for a third of a mile long 6 percent slope. Fitness is still pretty down after a bad winter but not that far down, had bagged a few crowns the day before without much bother, but maybe just the cold. I’ve been spluttering away like I was with my autumnal chest infection but not a dry cough at all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 20, 2020)

Fuck sake. For added realism on Saturday night I had a puncture on the turbo wheel (was flat when I went to set it up). Replaced with a new tube that also went flat immediately, despite nothing sharp in the tube or anything like that (also in a different place to the one on the old tube). Patched the puncture on that tube but the repair failed so ended up putting in a third tube which stayed up. Just like real-world cycling, with copious amounts of swearing and raging. Lockdown is apparently no defence against such frustrations.


----------



## MBV (Apr 26, 2020)

Just did my longest ride. Only 37Km but the call of getting a road bike is getting hard to resist


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2020)

dfm said:


> Just did my longest ride. Only 37Km but the call of getting a road bike is getting hard to resist


Do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## a_chap (Apr 26, 2020)

Apparently it was the "2.6 Challenge" today.

Apparently I'd agreed to take part in some kind of "ride-26-miles-and-post-it-to-Strava" _thing_  at work.

Apparently I can't be arsed.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 27, 2020)

I went on a 'dad date' bike ride with my daughter's friend's dad today.  This guy was a fucking hitter - we did 176km in about 5h 30m on shitty country roads. I don't normally have a problem with being saddle sore but I am destroyed 'down there'. I got in the car this evening to get a few things from the shop and I winced when I sat in the car seat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I went on a 'dad date' bike ride with my daughter's friend's dad today.  This guy was a fucking hitter - we did 176km in about 5h 30m on shitty country roads. I don't normally have a problem with being saddle sore but I am destroyed 'down there'. I got in the car this evening to get a few things from the shop and I winced when I sat in the car seat.


That’s what, 110 miles @ 20mph in proper numbers? Impressive


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s what, 110 miles @ 20mph in proper numbers? Impressive



I only did about 70km on the front but it was the hardest I have ridden for years.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I only did about 70km on the front but it was the hardest I have ridden for years.


I can hold a 20mph average on the roads round here, but only for an hour or so, after that I’m totally cooked...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2020)

dfm said:


> Just did my longest ride. Only 37Km but the call of getting a road bike is getting hard to resist



I switched from a hybrid to a road bike a few years ago and love it. My only regret is that I didn’t get one with disc brakes


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I can hold a 20mph average on the roads round here, but only for an hour or so, after that I’m totally cooked...



There's a guy in my cycling club who swears by a fistful of caffeine gels shots + his wife's Ibuprofen + his dog's Tramadol for sustained high power output.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2020)

Changed my pedals from SPD to SPD-SLs, what a difference, more stable and just better for pushing and pulling, I'm beating all my old times.  Will keep my old pedals for commuting as I don't want to look silly on the walk of shame.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Changed my pedals from SPD to SPD-SLs, what a difference, more stable and just better for pushing and pulling, I'm beating all my old times.  Will keep my old pedals for commuting as I don't want to look silly on the walk of shame.


Yeah, they’re great. What really amazed me was switching from a fairly cheap set of road shoes to a posh pair with a full carbon sole - way stiffer, you can feel every last bit of energy is going to the pedals, rather than being wasted in flex etc

Play around with the cleat position too - what look like tiny changes make a huge difference to both your comfort and efficiency, IME anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, they’re great. What really amazed me was switching from a fairly cheap set of road shoes to a posh pair with a full carbon sole - way stiffer, you can feel every last bit of energy is going to the pedals, rather than being wasted in flex etc
> 
> Play around with the cleat position too - what look like tiny changes make a huge difference to both your comfort and efficiency, IME anyway.


Yeah, I've tried setting them further back so I don't put as much strain on my calves, seems to be working.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2020)

41 miles today, after 30 on Friday and 30 on Saturday. With Mr W, who had major bowel surgery only 3 months ago


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2020)

Got some new wheels...


On-one free ranger, had a quick go today, absolute blast to ride. Need to find some nice trails (should not be too hard in Sheffield, but lockdown obviously prevents longer rides/driving to interesting bits of the peaks).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2020)

Oooooh, I was looking at one of those as an option for my new commuter whenever I end up going back to work.


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oooooh, I was looking at one of those as an option for my new commuter whenever I end up going back to work.



I love it so far... can certainly feel the mountain bike elements in there, but still very much on the road end of the spectrum. It's very ready to be chucked about - I found myself attempting to bounce off all the things, but since I'm crap at bunnyhops, didn't get very far. Probably more so than my actual mtb, thanks to the relatively light weight. Tigger bike (as in OG Pooh Tigger). Mine is the cheapest; Rival 1x groupset; 42: 11-42 iirc. For commute could maybe do with something bigger up front, but ample for me so far. Does come with a front mech mount (I believe its predecessor was 1x only). Initially a little unimpressed with the brakes, but seem to be bedding in ok... Might give them the once over and a bleed some time. The tire clearance is massive, but not hugely relevant for my purposes (or commuting). I think it does feel a bit more upright than more pure road bikes, but conversely this has made me more confident in the drops (they also have a 10 degree tilt). 

Quality generally seems ok... Not brilliant, bit lacking in grease in some places, Had to fiddle with disk alignment a bit. But Planet X/On-one... you kind of expect that and take it for the pricing. Frame basically impossible for me to tell. No creaks or play, but yeah. Tbh - going by what people say on youtube - you need to be chucking quite a bit at anything carbon to actually guarantee decent quality control. 

But yeah, other bikes currently relegated to the back of the workshop, may even sell a couple.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2020)

Last few weeks there‘s been fuck all traffic, a decent easterly, fine weather and people with free time. While I’ve been mostly stuck inside self-isolating I’ve been getting absolutely rinsed on Strava. Central London KOMs I bagged by going out at 5AM when I lived in Zone 1 casually snatched in the middle of the day. Fuckers.

Yesterday they decided I was in the ‘moderate’ risk group for a Covid-19 after doing an online health assessment, so no longer need to ‘shield’ (although I was still getting out a bit). Cue rain for the foreseeable...


----------



## MBV (Apr 29, 2020)

Stupid question: Would one wear pants with these:





__





						Trekkit Shorts
					

Buy your Endura Trekkit Shorts - Baggy Shorts from Wiggle. Our price . Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## nick (Apr 29, 2020)

No. They have a pad


----------



## MBV (Apr 29, 2020)

thank you


----------



## nick (Apr 29, 2020)

Though it is entirely your choice whether or not to go commando.  There are no rules.

from a quick glance I’m not sure the pad is removable. Maybe look at shorts with removable inners , then you can wash the inners more regularly Than the outers (or buy extra inners ). Endura do something called clickfast, which is ok

although since these are only £18, they are worth a punt.  Clickfast inners are 24 a pop


----------



## Cid (Apr 30, 2020)

Also the 'gusset panel' I assume is a lining intended to be next to the skin. It is optional, and a bit dependent on your anatomy, but reduce of chafing/risk of sores is worth any tiny indignities (I shouldn't call it that  ) imo.


----------



## halfinchbrush (May 3, 2020)

My son has decided that he wants too start using his bike again after only riding it a handful of times in the last couple of years. What with having lots of time on his hands and he will be going to university so he can take it with him there to get around.
I thought that we could spend a bit of time together and give it some sort of a service since it has never had one and had been in the shed for a while.  There are lots of YouTube vids that I'll be making use of in order to replace the brake cables. I thought that a new chain would also be a good shout but after having a look online I haven't a clue what I need. There are so many different ones. 
Could someone tell me which one I need and I can get it ordered?
Thanks in advanced for any time taken.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 3, 2020)

If he hasn’t ridden it much it might not need a new chain, a good clean would do


----------



## halfinchbrush (May 3, 2020)

He hasn't ridden it much in the last couple of years but before that he was using it fairly often


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2020)

halfinchbrush said:


> My son has decided that he wants too start using his bike again after only riding it a handful of times in the last couple of years. What with having lots of time on his hands and he will be going to university so he can take it with him there to get around.
> I thought that we could spend a bit of time together and give it some sort of a service since it has never had one and had been in the shed for a while.  There are lots of YouTube vids that I'll be making use of in order to replace the brake cables. I thought that a new chain would also be a good shout but after having a look online I haven't a clue what I need. There are so many different ones.
> Could someone tell me which one I need and I can get it ordered?
> Thanks in advanced for any time taken.
> ...


Give the drivetrain a good clean, see how it looks then. Any degreaser will work. Looking at the pics it's a 7 speed, chains for those are a lot chunkier than the latest 10/11 speed ones and tend to be a bit more robust so it may be fine.


----------



## a_chap (May 3, 2020)

halfinchbrush said:


> My son has decided that he wants too start using his bike again after only riding it a handful of times in the last couple of years. What with having lots of time on his hands and he will be going to university so he can take it with him there to get around.



Jesus that reminds me of when I went to university.

Two things I most wanted to take with me were my bike and my music centre (I realise the term "music centre" dates me to when mankind made tools out of flint) so I strapped a suitcase (filled with the music centre & speakers & boxes of cassettes) to the frame of my bike. I wheeled that onto the train and carried another suitcase with mere incidentals like clothes.

Memories, memories.


----------



## halfinchbrush (May 3, 2020)

I'll do that. The whole thing needs a good clean to be fair. Gonna be the middle of next week as I've got 2 more nights to work. I'll let you know house I get on


----------



## DownwardDog (May 4, 2020)

Check the chain wear before you buy a new one. A new chain measure 305mm across 12 links (centre pin to centre pin). As long as it measures 308mm or less (1% stretch is fine for a 7 speed) then it does not need to be replaced.

You can remove the rust from the chain with lemon juice and/or coke and elbow grease with a wire brush.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 7, 2020)

Halfords have reported selling about 1000% more bikes.

I was going to put this in the London thread but I guess it's a nationwide issue. People can't transfer from public transport to cars , the roads are clogged, so are we going to see a cycling revolution or is the Govt going to legislate on E-Scooters quickly or both?


----------



## weepiper (May 7, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Halfords have reported selling about 1000% more bikes.
> 
> I was going to put this in the London thread but I guess it's a nationwide issue. People can't transfer from public transport to cars , the roads are clogged, so are we going to see a cycling revolution or is the Govt going to legislate on E-Scooters quickly or both?


Anecdotally from working in a bike repair shop and hearing from customers and other bike shop people I can tell you that there is not a bike available in Edinburgh (new or secondhand) for less than £500.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 7, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Anecdotally from working in a bike repair shop and hearing from customers and other bike shop people I can tell you that there is not a bike available in Edinburgh (new or secondhand) for less than £500.


I think it's partly the weather down here. It's been dry and sunny for ages.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2020)

Lots of speed freaks out there mistaking the emptier streets for race tracks. Nearly got took out by some nobhead, who reversed all the way back to give me abuse cos I gave him the finger and yelled when he nearly clipped me. Surprised he saw me in his mirror. Be careful out there, folks


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Lots of speed freaks out there mistaking the emptier streets for race tracks. Nearly got took out by some nobhead, who reversed all the way back to give me abuse cos I gave him the finger and yelled when he nearly clipped me. Surprised he saw me in his mirror. Be careful out there, folks


Know the type, "your on the road in my way......" Yet they're wildly breaking speed limit.Glad it didn't go further.


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Lots of speed freaks out there mistaking the emptier streets for race tracks. Nearly got took out by some nobhead, who reversed all the way back to give me abuse cos I gave him the finger and yelled when he nearly clipped me. Surprised he saw me in his mirror. Be careful out there, folks



Yeah, today especially seen a few out. In the past seen some with clearly shitfaced passengers, and probably driver too... 

Can't get find turbotrainers for love nor money. Ok, can for money, but going for more than they cost new, for older models... Should probably sell mine (magnetic, can't use it in the flat because noise) and maybe a couple of bikes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Yeah, today especially seen a few out. In the past seen some with clearly shitfaced passengers, and probably driver too...
> 
> Can't get find turbotrainers for love nor money. Ok, can for money, but going for more than they cost new, for older models... Should probably sell mine (magnetic, can't use it in the flat because noise) and maybe a couple of bikes.


It’s insane. I bought my smart trainer earlier this year because I’d got so pissed off with the shit weather. It’s turned out to be the best timed cycling purchase I’ve ever made


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

Can’t see the point in turbotrainers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t see the point in turbotrainers


1 - You can ride in the warm and dry if the weather is shit
2 - You can train a lot easier than on the road because you’re not dodging traffic or having to slow for junctions etc
3 - You can do repeated hard efforts that push you into the red without the danger of falling off as a result 
4 - You can ride climbs that are simply impossible here in the U.K.

You’ll never beat a long ride in the sun with friends, but I still love mine. It’s not a substitute for outdoor riding, more an addition to.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

I don’t see the point or fun of it if you’re doing it indoors


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t see the point or fun of it if you’re doing it indoors


Well, it makes you better outdoors.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, it makes you better outdoors.


Better at what? It’s not rocket science


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Better at what? It’s not rocket science


Fitter/faster.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fitter/faster.


Pfft. I’m fit enough and don’t need to go faster


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Faster = better


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Faster = better


Wrong. You see more if you take your time. Don’t need to go more than 25mph in the city and in the countryside, you want to slow down and enjoy the views. Cycling is fun until it becomes competitive


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2020)

It’s not boring, you just put Netflix on.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wrong. You see more if you take your time. Don’t need to go more than 25mph in the city and in the countryside, you want to slow down and enjoy the views. Cycling is fun until it becomes competitive


I totally get your point of view. For decades I was always chasing that PB.
I think you would and probably already enjoy the ethos presented in this book.

I lent my copy to a couple of not too serious road riders and they changed their whole attitude to cycling and they are now riding more than ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I totally get your point of view. For decades I was always chasing that PB.
> I think you would and probably already enjoy the ethos presented in this book.
> View attachment 211511
> I lent my copy to a couple of not too serious road riders and they changed their whole attitude to cycling and they are now riding more than ever.


I've got it and have read it!


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wrong. You see more if you take your time. Don’t need to go more than 25mph in the city and in the countryside, you want to slow down and enjoy the views. Cycling is fun until it becomes competitive



Well, to be fair, if you're bombing round Yorkshire at 25mph you probably are pretty damn fit.

But yeah, like Bees said, in winter it's just easier to keep to regular training stuff on the turbo trainer. And it's kind of hard to have a programme targeting specific elements of your fitness on a regular ride. And as SK just mentioned it's not any more boring than just watching netflix, or I suppose if you have Zwift or something, playing a game.

It is all about balance... some people become hyper-focused on stuff like wattage generated indoors, and a trainer may improve your fitness, but isn't going to do much for skill. But they have their place.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

i just can't stand this making a fun thing boring by nerding out on it. Can't people just enjoy the purity of being on a bike, enjoying the sensation of the exercise and the surroundings, instead of documenting it all on Strava and trying to beat records.


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i just can't stand this making a fun thing boring by nerding out on it. Can't people just enjoy the purity of being on a bike, enjoying the sensation of the exercise and the surroundings, instead of documenting it all on Strava and trying to beat records.



The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2020)

Also I'm afraid you'll have to accept that some people just really like nerding out on shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Also I'm afraid you'll have to accept that some people just really like nerding out on shit.


I know, people do it with music too and that also gets my goat 
This Covid shit too lol


----------



## waxoyl (May 8, 2020)

Got the bike out today.first time in 5 weeks. Had a lovely 10 mile round trip. Only saw 3 cars in over an hour.


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I know, people do it with music too and that also gets my goat
> This Covid shit too lol



Well, try not to begrudge us our small joys...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i just can't stand this making a fun thing boring by nerding out on it. Can't people just enjoy the purity of being on a bike, enjoying the sensation of the exercise and the surroundings, instead of documenting it all on Strava and trying to beat records.


There’s a place for both. Sometimes a nice gentle ride out to a cafe is what’s needed. Other times smashing the fuck out of yourself and trying to better a time on a particular climb is fun too. Sometimes it’s just a ride to the shops. All has a place.


----------



## MBV (May 9, 2020)

I seriously had to dig deep on today's ride - it was the final very short 12% hill that almost finished me off.

I think I enjoyed it although my legs say otherwise!


----------



## Cid (May 9, 2020)

Got out of town (slightly) today...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wrong. You see more if you take your time. Don’t need to go more than 25mph in the city and in the countryside, you want to slow down and enjoy the views. Cycling is fun until it becomes competitive


Years ago when I worked one summer as a campsite courier in France, part of our job was to visit local attractions and collect the information leaflets and we had to put stuff in a folder for guests, like opening times and entrance fees, etc. The other two couriers liked to get money from the petty cash tin and take a bus, coach or train, but I liked to cycle round the Loire Valley. If you went on a coach trip, you'd miss out on pottering round a little town and having coffee and pastries or a nice lunch, and you wouldn't be able to buy a kilo of cherries from a farmer's table at the side of the road with an honesty box. My colleagues thought I was mad not to just take the money and take public transport, but I thought they missed out on random lovely experiences.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 10, 2020)

-1 deg on the sportif this morning. 168w weighted average power and 155 average HR (topped out at 190, LOL).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t see the point or fun of it if you’re doing it indoors


Different strokes for different folks. I'd say it only becomes important if you're training for some race / challenge and you need to do targeted efforts.
I love cycling in winter too, when not wet, going up a steep hills and feeling the sweat down your back after a couple of hours and forgetting the cold.

I've being toying with idea of cycling across the Pyrenees and I'm sure some indoor cycling will be required, perhaps for next year!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

Be careful out there


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2020)

Someone linked to this ebay listing on road bike selling group on fb... £350 for a clearly 100% genuine Bianchi men's mountain bike, very tempted.



Spoiler


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2020)

I have a mountain bike!

Arrived in the post this morning and just been out for a cheeky test ride - very nice!  I've always been a roadie so this is a very exciting development....


----------



## nick (May 15, 2020)

Anyone got any knowledge (good or bad) about Tailfin ?
quite like the look of them as opposed to the standard Blackburn rack - although obviously I am sure there is a law of diminishing returns re cost


----------



## Big Bertha (May 15, 2020)

Cid said:


> Someone linked to this ebay listing on road bike selling group on fb... £350 for a clearly 100% genuine Bianchi men's mountain bike, very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks a bit dodgy to me? According to his seller history he keeps buying bikes, using them a little, storing them and then reselling at a massive loss.

it’s down to £300 now though!


----------



## Cid (May 15, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Looks a bit dodgy to me? According to his seller history he keeps buying bikes, using them a little, storing them and then reselling at a massive loss.
> 
> it’s down to £300 now though!



Yes, it's very dodgy. Buy something like that for about £130 new. Bianchi is a prestige brand, so it's just funny to see someone selling such a piece of crap as a Bianchi. 

I did actually try to work out _why_ there are bikes like that knocking about bearing the Bianchi name, but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2020)

My bike needs its derailleur hanger/fixed, and my local bike shop is closed, but they will fix bikes for key workers, which I am, but it's still a two-week wait as their online sales have gone through the roof. Not complaining though - the more the merrier


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 16, 2020)

There's always been a big issue with trouble for women cyclists from other road users. I've read articles about it but it's rare to see it in action. May be it's old news but it's quite a watch. As with all things YouTube, did it really happen?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 18, 2020)

Went out for my first proper ride outside since lockdown yesterday. Did 42 miles. Oh my god I hadn't realised just how much I'd missed it, was like a weight being lifted mentally 

My indoor training has clearly been working - loads of segment PB's, 174W for 2.5 hours, an easy 17mph average and I've even picked up my very first KOM  

The really good bit though was seeing the sheer volume of people out on the roads. Sundays round here are usually busy, but it's always just the MAMIL's. Yesterday was different - couples, families and loads of people clearly trying it out for the first time. Was amazing to see. The volume was also backed up by Strava - it took forever to upload my ride data as it kept timing out due to server capacity issues.


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2020)

God I love Sheffield


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 19, 2020)

Cid said:


> View attachment 213443
> God I love Sheffield


How are you finding the bike? I’m still kinda tempted.


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are you finding the bike? I’m still kinda tempted.



Really enjoying it... I need to take it off road properly to get an idea of its capabilities in that regard though. Just a nice, light, responsive bike. On the negative side I do find the shifting on the Rival 1 groupset a bit... jumpy. Though I probably also need to give it a bit of a tune. Brakes work great. Finishing kit all fine, nothing special. Wheels er... they do the job. But again, not taken yet taken it on anything testing. The hubs are silent, which I find a little disturbing after the Hope XC hubs on my mountain bike, which sound like one of those spinning clicky things you used to see at football games. I don't have that much experience with road bikes to compare it to... It's less twitchy than my 90s Gazelle steel race bike, feels more chuckable than my (also On-one) Pompino. Which is obviously an unfair comparison, since that's fixed gear. But I do find myself _wanting_ to bunnyhop it (which I'm shit at) or pop off any small bumps I encounter. To me feels very stable at speed (not that I get that fast, ~30mph max), and is unphased by errant road features.   

After a bit of digging, the frameset is an off-the-shelf thing; Carbonda 696, though - given the price - that is not remotely surprising. It is also used on the Vitus CRX I think, which takes the piss by costing £1k more and having a (marginally) lower spec groupset. That said Planet X seem to have run out of Rival 1 groupsets, that spec was £1300 reduced by 10% when I bought it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 19, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's always been a big issue with trouble for women cyclists from other road users. I've read articles about it but it's rare to see it in action. May be it's old news but it's quite a watch. As with all things YouTube, did it really happen?



I think this one was a setup but anecdotally my oh gets a lot more abuse than I do.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 20, 2020)

Did 13 miles with the kids today. I have never seen Sutton Park anything like it. Bikes _everywhere_. Literally hundreds. From toddlers to pensioners. Amazing.


----------



## nick (May 20, 2020)

Not exactly a complete surprise, but Prudential 100 Ride London has been cancelled for this year.


----------



## Cid (May 20, 2020)

Also have to say 1x drivetrain is great... Mine is 42 to 11-42, which is basically fine for me. Just like the simplicity... I'd never really thought about the fact that I think about gearing before, just notice it when I don't have to do it any more. One day I might change the cassette for 10-42. I'd be tempted by an e-tap/di2 2x... But yeah, not even thinking about that for the foreseeable. I think my younger self might be slightly sad to see me complaining that the 3x on my mtb is just too complicated, and a bit of a sod to keep running smoothly through the range. But I don't care.


----------



## magneze (May 20, 2020)

nick said:


> Not exactly a complete surprise, but Prudential 100 Ride London has been cancelled for this year.


That's a shame, I'd got a place. Hardly surprising though. 😷


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 20, 2020)

nick said:


> Not exactly a complete surprise, but Prudential 100 Ride London has been cancelled for this year.


You can't really do social distancing , beginning especially, unless you had about 1/3 of the cyclists and then the whole thing becomes untenable.  Am hoping the Tour de Yorkshire gets rescheduled but I doubt it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 20, 2020)

Cid said:


> Also have to say 1x drivetrain is great... Mine is 42 to 11-42, which is basically fine for me. Just like the simplicity... I'd never really thought about the fact that I think about gearing before, just notice it when I don't have to do it any more. One day I might change the cassette for 10-42. I'd be tempted by an e-tap/di2 2x... But yeah, not even thinking about that for the foreseeable. I think my younger self might be slightly sad to see me complaining that the 3x on my mtb is just too complicated, and a bit of a sod to keep running smoothly through the range. But I don't care.


It's the bigger jumps between gears that put me off, even if the overall range available is similar.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2020)

I got a second-hand smart trainer as an early birthday present early in April, whilst I was still ‘shielding’. Rode on it every day when I went into isolation for a week and it did get me back on form a bit, I’d had nearly six months off regular riding due to a long chest infection, then shingles on my arse, then Covid lockdown. Just made me feel that much fitter in a short period of time.  Now I’m back out on the road gain I haven’t touched it, but that’s mainly due to the weather being consistently good for over a month, no reason to stay in.  Just got to try and get back all those KOMs that I’ve been cleaned out of during the downtime...


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Going to be checking out prices at Brixton Cycles, Harbour and possibly Evans for a second-hand bicycle with a budget of up to £200 or so. Just wanted to check two things:
1) What cycling apps would you recommend for routes? I'll be doing an 11-mile commute to work.

2) Is there any other websites you'd recommend for general cycling or for used bikes outside of the likes of Gumtree?

Recently I've rather been enjoying using the Santander cycles to get around London at the moment, but sometimes at my nearest docking bay there's occasionally almost no bicycles left due to surge of users since the lockdown, plus there sadly won't be any docking points around the Twickenham/Richmond area.


----------



## Winot (May 21, 2020)

Bond said:


> Going to be checking out prices at Brixton Cycles, Harbour and possibly Evans for a second-hand bicycle with a budget of up to £200 or so. Just wanted to check two things:
> 1) What cycling apps would you recommend for routes? I'll be doing an 11-mile commute to work.
> 
> 2) Is there any other websites you'd recommend for general cycling or for used bikes outside of the likes of Gumtree?
> ...



Some mapping ideas and apps mentioned on this thread:









						Cycle route mapping - recommendations?
					

What do you use to plan cycle routes?  My current method: use bikemap.net website to plan the route, then download the .gpx file, send it to my phone, and use it within Osmand (open street map app for android) to follow the route on the bike. Advantages are that it's free, and everything is...




					www.urban75.net
				




Welcome to the world of cycle commuting!


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Winot said:


> Some mapping ideas and apps mentioned on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2020)

I haven't found a cycle route planner worth a damn yet (for London anyway).
Reckon you'd have beeter luck asking on here and let an obsessive human do the work!


----------



## Cid (May 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's the bigger jumps between gears that put me off, even if the overall range available is similar.



Yeah... I think there are a few reasons that doesn't particularly bother me... The obvious one being that I'm not really trying to do any serious road riding on it, nor am I capable of such. But also, while I've grown to love road stuff, my background (such as it is) is XC. That lends itself more to quickly shifting through a wide range of gears, for which avoiding cross-chaining becomes more of a faff, and the risks of front derailleurs stand out a bit more. Like I say, I haven't really done much of that on the gravel bike, just appreciating it from that POV. I think, had I had the extra £500 or so, I'd probably have gone for Shimano GRX 2x, but it turns out this setup does the job for me. Fortunately the bike does actually have a front mech mount, so if I start considerably extending the road bits of my ride, or going out in groups I'll think about changing. Though tbh by that point I’d probably be thinking of a second (er... 6th) bike.


----------



## Cid (May 21, 2020)

Bond said:


> Going to be checking out prices at Brixton Cycles, Harbour and possibly Evans for a second-hand bicycle with a budget of up to £200 or so. Just wanted to check two things:
> 1) What cycling apps would you recommend for routes? I'll be doing an 11-mile commute to work.
> 
> 2) Is there any other websites you'd recommend for general cycling or for used bikes outside of the likes of Gumtree?
> ...



For used bikes there are some good Facebook groups, and marketplace often has good deals. Tbh even if you generally avoid the place (which I do), that kind of stuff works quite well. Just be on the watch out for suspiciously cheap nice bikes... fine to snoop on profiles too, for the avoidance of buying stolen goods.

The bike shops are likely to have pretty limited stock at the moment.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2020)

Bond said:


> Going to be checking out prices at Brixton Cycles, Harbour and possibly Evans for a second-hand bicycle with a budget of up to £200 or so. Just wanted to check two things:
> 1) What cycling apps would you recommend for routes? I'll be doing an 11-mile commute to work.
> 
> 2) Is there any other websites you'd recommend for general cycling or for used bikes outside of the likes of Gumtree?
> ...



I've got an old bike you can have. Its a ridgeback adventure (i think). I bought it as a backup a few years ago but never used it. It's got a suspension seat post which i found a bit off putting (which is weird cos i used to have the same bike years ago with no problem). Might need a bit of TLC and the bike itself is a pretty standard hybrid but you can have it for nothing if you can pick up from Palace.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 21, 2020)

tommers said:


> I've got an old bike you can have. Its a ridgeback adventure (i think). I bought it as a backup a few years ago but never used it. It's got a suspension seat post which i found a bit off putting (which is weird cos i used to have the same bike years ago with no problem). Might need a bit of TLC and the bike itself is a pretty standard hybrid but you can have it for nothing if you can pick up from Palace.


It’s stuff like this that makes Urban the community it is.
Nice offer.


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I haven't found a cycle route planner worth a damn yet (for London anyway).
> Reckon you'd have beeter luck asking on here and let an obsessive human do the work!



Kamoot looks quite good. Going to try one of the routes to Putney in the next few days.


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

tommers said:


> I've got an old bike you can have. Its a ridgeback adventure (i think). I bought it as a backup a few years ago but never used it. It's got a suspension seat post which i found a bit off putting (which is weird cos i used to have the same bike years ago with no problem). Might need a bit of TLC and the bike itself is a pretty standard hybrid but you can have it for nothing if you can pick up from Palace.



That is incredibly kind and generous of you. I'll PM you about possibly picking it up this weekend soon, if that's okay? I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Cid said:


> For used bikes there are some good Facebook groups, and marketplace often has good deals. Tbh even if you generally avoid the place (which I do), that kind of stuff works quite well. Just be on the watch out for suspiciously cheap nice bikes... fine to snoop on profiles too, for the avoidance of buying stolen goods.
> 
> The bike shops are likely to have pretty limited stock at the moment.



Cheers, Sid.

Brixton Cycles pretty much clarified your last point. Harbour Cycles the guy is making custom-bikes and until Tommer was kind enough to offer me a spare bike him and I were going to discuss building one on a budget next Wednesday. So yes, it's a struggle but quite fortunate considering the current situation and all.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2020)

Bond said:


> That is incredibly kind and generous of you. I'll PM you about possibly picking it up this weekend soon, if that's okay? I can't thank you enough.


Yeah no problem. 

Looks in better nick than i remember actually. Marathon tyres, which are pretty decent and just needs a clean up and oil i think. If i was you i might buy a new seat post, just cos it is loose but its up to you. 

Its a velocity not an adventure


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

tommers said:


> Yeah no problem.
> 
> Looks in better nick than i remember actually. Marathon tyres, which are pretty decent and just needs a clean up and oil i think. If i was you i might buy a new seat post, just cos it is loose but its up to you.
> 
> Its a velocity not an adventure



Fucking AMAZING! You've really made my day. I am looking so forward to collecting this, but will nice to thank you in person and walk to Palace from BrixTown  - you're the best.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 21, 2020)

,k


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2020)

After fucking myself up over Christmas, I'm slowly dragging my carcass back to something loosely resembling fitness. After a few miles though, my back is really aching. I want to sit up more basically. It doesn't look like I can adjust the bars; is replacing them a pain? Or am I just out of shape?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2020)

Is your seat post high enough?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is your seat post high enough?


If it was higher, wouldn't I be leaning forward more? I want to sit up.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> If it was higher, wouldn't I be leaning forward more? I want to sit up.


You’ll be sitting up more if you’re seat’s a the right height


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2020)

Thanks.

Any chance of bit more explanation... The seat's the right height for my legs but I have to lean forward onto the bars. If the bars were higher, I wouldn't have to lean over so far. What am I missing?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2020)

Is the frame the right size? Lots of people ride the wrong size bikes. If it’s too small, you’ll get a sore back


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2020)

Is it lower or upper back pain?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is the frame the right size? Lots of people ride the wrong size bikes. If it’s too small, you’ll get a sore back


I dunno. You're asking questions at too high a level. I assume the frame's the right size because it felt alright and the bloke in the shop told me it was when I bought it


sleaterkinney said:


> Is it lower or upper back pain?


Lower.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Cid (May 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I dunno. You're asking questions at too high a level. I assume the frame's the right size because it felt alright and the bloke in the shop told me it was when I bought it
> 
> Lower.



It's pretty normal to get lower back pain when you haven't ridden in a while. Obviously you have to be wary around any kind of back pain, but it was the same for me circa 2 months ago.

Fit:

First check the seat is about level (to the ground). You might want to fiddle with this depending on how you sit, but just as a starting point.

With seat height it's generally best to think about how your legs are working in relation to the pedals; when your foot is at the bottom of a pedal stroke, your knee should still be slightly bent. If it isn't, you'll be rolling your hips to compensate which in turn affects your back... So if your leg is fully extended at the bottom of a stroke, lower the seat a little.

The above is kind of absolute... Your position in relation to the bars is going to be more personal. To me they already look quite high and close in, so I'm inclined to think it isn't that, and obviously you don't want to go around swapping stems and things if you can avoid it.

Other stuff you can do: Good core strength can help take up some of the stresses, so you could look at some core exercises. Also stretch your hamstrings and other muscles after a ride.

Here's an old GCN video that covers all of that. Oh, and also mentions cycling to a higher cadence, i.e pedal faster in a lower gear, rather than pedalling harder in a higher gear:


----------



## Cid (May 22, 2020)

Oh and check your saddle is properly in line with the top tube.


----------



## Cid (May 22, 2020)

Also I would just like to say 'fuck you' to the wind.


----------



## cybershot (May 22, 2020)

Cycle Surgery Closing Down Sale. Up to 70% off! | hotukdeals
					






					www.hotukdeals.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 22, 2020)

Take it easy with Leonard the larger cyclist. He has a subdued tone apart from other vlogs. Here he reflects for folks taking up cycling around the pandemic.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2020)

Sweet FA that's already a very upright position. I suspect your saddle is more likely the problem as mentioned above. I can see from the picture that the nose is tilted down - you're effectively having to correct yourself from sliding off the front of it as you pedal. And if it's the wrong height your glute and thigh muscles will not be working efficiently so your lower back will be having to compensate. The way I usually get a basic seat height set for customers in the shop is to level the saddle and set it so the clamp is in the middle of the rails, then get them to put their _heel_ on the pedal at the bottom of the stroke. You want your leg to be just straight in that position. Then when you put the ball of your foot on the pedal your knee will be just slightly bent.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 23, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Sweet FA that's already a very upright position. I suspect your saddle is more likely the problem as mentioned above. I can see from the picture that the nose is tilted down - you're effectively having to correct yourself from sliding off the front of it as you pedal. And if it's the wrong height your glute and thigh muscles will not be working efficiently so your lower back will be having to compensate. The way I usually get a basic seat height set for customers in the shop is to level the saddle and set it so the clamp is in the middle of the rails, then get them to put their _heel_ on the pedal at the bottom of the stroke. You want your leg to be just straight in that position. Then when you put the ball of your foot on the pedal your knee will be just slightly bent.


I think what people don't often realise is that this means they won't be able to put their feet on the floor whilst sat on the saddle. When you come to a stop, come forward off the saddle and straddle the top tube.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think what people don't often realise is that this means they won't be able to put their feet on the floor whilst sat on the saddle. When you come to a stop, come forward off the saddle and straddle the top tube.


Yep. I'm still working on getting my 14 year old to understand this!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 23, 2020)

Cid said:


> It's pretty normal to get lower back pain when you haven't ridden in a while. Obviously you have to be wary around any kind of back pain, but it was the same for me circa 2 months ago.
> 
> Fit:
> 
> ...





weepiper said:


> Sweet FA that's already a very upright position. I suspect your saddle is more likely the problem as mentioned above. I can see from the picture that the nose is tilted down - you're effectively having to correct yourself from sliding off the front of it as you pedal. And if it's the wrong height your glute and thigh muscles will not be working efficiently so your lower back will be having to compensate. The way I usually get a basic seat height set for customers in the shop is to level the saddle and set it so the clamp is in the middle of the rails, then get them to put their _heel_ on the pedal at the bottom of the stroke. You want your leg to be just straight in that position. Then when you put the ball of your foot on the pedal your knee will be just slightly bent.


That's brilliant - thanks. (The seat definitely needs sorting). I'm off out in a bit so will check the rest.

I'm also aware that I've broken leg, knees, ribs, fingers and collar bone over the last few years so I'm going to be fairly creaky.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think what people don't often realise is that this means they won't be able to put their feet on the floor whilst sat on the saddle. When you come to a stop, come forward off the saddle and straddle the top tube.


Last week, whilst cycling in a loose trouser, I pushed off and stood up to get back on the seat. The back of my shorts caught on the front of the seat, pulling my shorts and pants pretty much down to my thighs; baring my bum and perhaps a glimpse of swinging ballbag. Luckily I was at traffic lights, at the front of a queue of cars and as you might expect, the motorists waited quietly and patiently while I regained my dignity and cycled away. 

In another stroke of luck, I managed to recover and get across the junction, just before the lights turned red again. The cars behind, who hadn't managed to move before the lights changed, were really impressed by my skills (and bum probably) and showed their appreciation by all beeping their horns as I left. It was very sweet and I waved to them all.


----------



## nick (May 23, 2020)

Cycle surgery closing down? FFS
How do they manage that in current climate?

Fond memories of them because they built my Orange P7 commuter for me back in 2004. 
Got 14 faithful years out of that beauty before some toe rag lifted it in a moment of (my) carelessness

Stolen Bike - Brixton Hill 16 Aug


----------



## Sweet FA (May 23, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Take it easy with Leonard the larger cyclist. He has a subdued tone apart from other vlogs. Here he reflects for folks taking up cycling around the pandemic.



Cheers. Leonard's very supportive 😌


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> That's brilliant - thanks. (The seat definitely needs sorting). I'm off out in a bit so will check the rest.
> 
> I'm also aware that I've broken leg, knees, ribs, fingers and collar bone over the last few years so I'm going to be fairly creaky.


Once you get ‘the fit’ to suit you every ride, although possibly painful will no doubt get better. The benefits of cycling regularly will do your stiff, pre broken bones a world of good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2020)

Yeah, I have back issues and the only time I’m ever comfortable is on my bike


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 23, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Cheers. Leonard's very supportive 😌


He is, his video's are very well made. He's carved out a little niche for himself in cycle vlogging. i.e. it's not all action/shouting/speed/new tech etc


----------



## nick (May 25, 2020)

Lovely day for a bit of low level fettling 

replacing disk pads and tyres, removing mudguards and giving an overdue clean


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 26, 2020)

nick said:


> Cycle surgery closing down? FFS
> How do they manage that in current climate?


It was announced pre-covid but it's part of the wider collapse in the high street model. They're part of the bigger AS Adventure Group who presumably told them it was time to wrap it up.

The queue for Evans on Sunday was ridiculous, i just gave up, i was only picking something up but it seemed to be 1 in 1 out.


----------



## Winot (May 26, 2020)

I queued for 20 minutes outside Apex Cycles (Clapham) only to find out when I reached the front of the queue that they had neither bearings not bearing grease. Then the queue for Brixton Cycles was 50m long. I gave up and ordered them online.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> I queued for 20 minutes outside Apex Cycles (Clapham) only to find out when I reached the front of the queue that they had neither bearings not bearing grease. Then the queue for Brixton Cycles was 50m long. I gave up and ordered them online.


While the increase in cycle use and repair is obviously good for your LBS, the demand for spares and stuff have emptied them. Online supplies seem a bit thin too.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 1, 2020)

did 20 miles on my ebike think the longest bike ride I've done quite a lot on gravel and some steep off-road hills the cliffs around Saltdean The Faro | Very Lightweight Electric Bikes from Woosh which it isn't really designed for by the time I got home the display was showing 2 bars left it for half an hour it's now showing 4bars?????
averaged about 18mph on the flat 15mph into a headwind about 10 climbing through the hill by Saltdean was 5


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2020)

Had anyone fitted a GP5000 tyre recently? If so, how?

I’m usually reasonably good at dealing with tight rim/tyre combinations but these are something else


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Had anyone fitted a GP5000 tyre recently? If so, how?
> 
> I’m usually reasonably good at dealing with tight rim/tyre combinations but these are something else



Try tyres in the dishwasher to heat them up and lube the rim up with hot water and washing up liquid. Also don't do what I did and perform this procedure in the kitchen.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Had anyone fitted a GP5000 tyre recently? If so, how?
> 
> I’m usually reasonably good at dealing with tight rim/tyre combinations but these are something else


Tubeless ready tyre/rim combos are always a bastard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2020)

How lovely


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Tubeless ready tyre/rim combos are always a bastard.


I gave up in the end and took them to my pro mechanic mate.

He got them on in about 30 seconds and made it look easy 😂

I know the trick now though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2020)

The skimmed knuckles and bleeding fingers were worth it though. My bike is now proudly sporting a set of deep section carbon wheels and looks cool as fuck


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I know the trick now though



So are you going to tell us or what


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2020)

Winot said:


> So are you going to tell us or what


Errrrr, a kind of push with your thumbs at a certain angle from the top whilst bracing the inner rim against your foot, that forces as much of the tyre down into the lowest point of the rim. Easier to show than explain really.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Errrrr, a kind of push with your thumbs at a certain angle from the top whilst bracing the inner rim against your foot, that forces as much of the tyre down into the lowest point of the rim. Easier to show than explain really.



Well, durrrrrrr!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2020)

Got to be worth a couple of extra mph on looks alone


----------



## Cid (Jun 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Got to be worth a couple of extra mph on looks alone
> 
> View attachment 215874



You've even got the valves lined up, that's at least 5 watts.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks Cid, weepiper, Orang Utan, DJWrongspeed for the advice re: seat height - worked a treat and have been doing 10-15 miles a day with no pain, (well no back pain anyway; everything else is fucked).

I finally, after 10 years of prevaricating (  ) rode to work and back this week. As long as I leave enough time to lie on the floor in the classroom, panting and sweating for a while, I can be good to go in a matter of hours.

Some more noob questions*:

My gears are all clunky. When I'm in 1 on the left, changes up/down are all fairly smooth. In 2, it'll shift up and down but gets stuck or something before randomly freeing itself - I've taken the skin off my ankle from when it clunks into gear and I'm pushing hard on the pedals. Going from 2 to 3, it sometimes feels like the chain's going to jump off - it spins freely -  and I have to properly push at the lever to get it to go in sometimes. Do they need servicing or replacing or something else? 

I sort of run out of gears on a couple of long flat bits; is this because it's a mountain bike? 

Someone told me I should get new tires and lock my suspension. What do urban cyclists think?

Should I get clips of some sort? I feel like my legs are wasting 50% of their time. Plus my feet can come off the pedals sometimes on uneven roads (but that might also be because my gears can be unpredictable).

Ta for any help 

*I think the bike's this one: Gary Fisher Tarpon review I got it from my local bike shop about 10 years ago and they serviced it once about 5 years ago. I have used it er sparingly.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2020)

SPD ("clipless") pedals are about the best thing you can get to improve your cycling. Yes, you'll fall off at least once when you forget to unclip at the traffic lights, don't worry about it. Practice on some soft grass at first, clipping in and out soon becomes second nature.

Gearing - yes, mountain bikes will have lower top end gearing than a road bike. Unless you're really wanting to save another minute or two on the commute I wouldn't worry about it. 

Shifting - could be old cables that need replacing, could be that the indexing just needs a tweak. Search on GCN/GMBN YouTube channels, they have loads of videos you can follow to have a go at sorting this.

If you're only ever riding on tarmac then less knobbly tyres make sense.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 3, 2020)

Cheers beesonthewhatnow.

I was thinking something cheap and cheerful I can slip my toes into rather than the full clipless monty... (Like the ones here: Other accessories - ZEFAL). 

From the spec, I think my tyres are 26x2.1 - is this the sort of thing I'm looking for? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pair-Slick-Tyre-Vandorm-Tires/dp/B013QZPNJI Any brands I should look for/avoid?

Off to watch vids....


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 3, 2020)

Lastly, is something like this worth it for a) a bike that's been stored inside but rarely moved for quite a few years (the bike cost something like £250) and b) someone who knows nob all about bikes and their parts


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Cheers beesonthewhatnow.
> 
> I was thinking something cheap and cheerful I can slip my toes into rather than the full clipless monty... (Like the ones here: Other accessories - ZEFAL).


Nah, those old style toeclips and straps are horrible. If you do crash your foot can't automatically release. SPD's were invented for a reason.



> From the spec, I think my tyres are 26x2.1 - is this the sort of thing I'm looking for? Vandorm Pair of 26" Slick Tyre MTB Wind 210 26" x 2.10" Bike Tyres: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors Any brands I should look for/avoid?


Schwalbe seem to be popular in the commuting market, you see lots of the basically bombproof Marathons everywhere, I'm sure others on here have more info...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 3, 2020)

i wouldn't worry about cleats / clip less just yet until you get the bike working and are feeling confident. yes some fast tyres pumped correctly will help but build power and fitness on well serviced bike is more important.


----------



## Cid (Jun 3, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Thanks Cid, weepiper, Orang Utan, DJWrongspeed for the advice re: seat height - worked a treat and have been doing 10-15 miles a day with no pain, (well no back pain anyway; everything else is fucked).
> 
> I finally, after 10 years of prevaricating (  ) rode to work and back this week. As long as I leave enough time to lie on the floor in the classroom, panting and sweating for a while, I can be good to go in a matter of hours.



Sounds like you're doing it right... 

Honestly if you keep it up, you will feel so much better with time (not much time either). You will laugh at once considered 'a hill'.



> Some more noob questions*:
> 
> My gears are all clunky. When I'm in 1 on the left, changes up/down are all fairly smooth. In 2, it'll shift up and down but gets stuck or something before randomly freeing itself - I've taken the skin off my ankle from when it clunks into gear and I'm pushing hard on the pedals. Going from 2 to 3, it sometimes feels like the chain's going to jump off - it spins freely -  and I have to properly push at the lever to get it to go in sometimes. Do they need servicing or replacing or something else?
> 
> ...



Just to add to what bees said, I used the park tools video to refresh my indexing knowledge:



Also, just in terms of general technique, with gears you do need to anticipate terrain changes. You don't want too much torque on the system, so for example it's generally a no-no to shift when you're standing up on the pedals.

Personally use the Time ATAC system for pedals, on all my bikes. Just like the simplicity. These are MTB pedals... I probably will try road pedals somewhere down the line, but they're a bit more intimidating. I've always found Shimano's budget MTB shoes to be excellent stalwarts for just getting about. Still quite a lot of money of course.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 3, 2020)

Cid said:


> Sounds like you're doing it right...
> 
> Honestly if you keep it up, you will feel so much better with time (not much time either). You will laugh at once considered 'a hill'.


 I never realised quite how mountainous Southampton is tbh.




Cid said:


> Just to add to what bees said, I used the park tools video to refresh my indexing knowledge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - watched the vid...when it's stopped raining, I'll have a look and see if it's as easy on gunky old gears with slightly rusty sprockets...


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2020)

I actually can't emphasise the morphing hills enough... I just wandered up (I mean it's Sheffield, of course it's 'up') to the shops. 3 months ago I'd have been thinking 'bah, annoying hill' just to walk up. Now I'm just strolling up thinking 'yeah I could try this, probably only 12kph up the first bit, maybe 16 here, ouch, back to 12 there, doable though, doable'. They genuinely _look_ different. It's very weird, and a very tangible and satisfying reward for putting the hours in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2020)

Cid said:


> I actually can't emphasise the morphing hills enough... I just wandered up (I mean it's Sheffield, of course it's 'up') to the shops. 3 months ago I'd have been thinking 'bah, annoying hill' just to walk up. Now I'm just strolling up thinking 'yeah I could try this, probably only 12kph up the first bit, maybe 16 here, ouch, back to 12 there, doable though, doable'. They genuinely _look_ different. It's very weird, and a very tangible and satisfying reward for putting the hours in.


it's funny - a colleague, who's thinking of getting a bike and lives near me, was asking my route to work and when I told him he said that it sounded tough with the hills and I said 'what hills?' I used to live in South East London that has some actual hills in it - these are just slopes really - most regular commuters wouldn't break a sweat or get out of their seat to 'climb' them.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 5, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nah, those old style toeclips and straps are horrible. If you do crash your foot can't automatically release. SPD's were invented for a reason.
> 
> 
> Schwalbe seem to be popular in the commuting market, you see lots of the basically bombproof Marathons everywhere, I'm sure others on here have more info...



A vote for schwalbe from me


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 5, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> SPD ("clipless") pedals are about the best thing you can get to improve your cycling. Yes, you'll fall off at least once when you forget to unclip at the traffic lights, don't worry about it. Practice on some soft grass at first, clipping in and out soon becomes second nature..



I bought some Shimano PD M520 SPD From Hong Kong. Any idea if they are likely to be legit?


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> A vote for schwalbe from me



I’ve just switched from Schwalbe Marathon Plus to these, which I have found much easier to fit:









						Grand Prix GT Folding Road Tyre
					

Buy your Continental Grand Prix GT Folding Road Tyre - Tyres from Wiggle. SAVE 45% - RRP £48.99 now only £26.70. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




Don’t know if that’s just because these ones are folding.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 5, 2020)

Winot said:


> I’ve just switched from Schwalbe Marathon Plus to these, which I have found much easier to fit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are on commission.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Well that was handy; was out riding about this morning, gears still clunking, when I found the bloke who I bought the bike off 10 or so years ago. The shop have got a mobile repair van set up on the Common. Got chatting to him & he spent about half an hour servicing it - sorted my brakes/gears etc but also tweaked and tightened everything else. He spent ages and wouldn't even take beer money. The difference is brilliant - I was merrily clicking through gears just because I could. 

He also suggested changing pedals for spikier (?) ones top stop my feet sliding off the pedals before investing a load of money in clipless/shoes etc. A good idea or am I just going to end up replacing them in a few months?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s when things like this occur to you Sweet FA, that you know, despite everything, good things do happen.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> He also suggested changing pedals for spikier (?) ones top stop my feet sliding off the pedals before investing a load of money in clipless/shoes etc. A good idea or am I just going to end up replacing them in a few months?



from my experience you’ll just end up with deeper holes in your shins when you slip off them or accidentally spin them round into your leg when pushing the bike along.

You can get SPD pedals which are flat on one side for normal riding, or some with removable plastic platforms that serve the same purpose. I had them on my old tourer that I used as a commute bike (with SPDs) and as a pub/shopping bike with normal shoes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> He also suggested changing pedals for spikier (?) ones top stop my feet sliding off the pedals before investing a load of money in clipless/shoes etc. A good idea or am I just going to end up replacing them in a few months?


Honestly, bite the bullet, get SPD’s. Comedy learning falls aside, you won’t regret it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2020)

SPDs are totally unnecessary if you’re just commuting IME


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> SPDs are totally unnecessary if you’re just commuting IME


I don’t even like going to the shops on flat pedals now. Just feels really weird, like I’m not connected to the bike properly...


----------



## Winot (Jun 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Honestly, bite the bullet, get SPD’s. Comedy learning falls aside, you won’t regret it.



This is correct.

Also (with some at least) you can set them to be quite loose when you're learning and then tighten them once you get knack (which doesn't take long).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

Winot said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Also (with some at least) you can set them to be quite loose when you're learning and then tighten them once you get knack (which doesn't take long).


Shimano also make a set of cleats (SH-56) that release in all directions - not just with a twist to the side, and also have a higher degree of float, these are said to be good for beginners/those a bit less confident.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Shimano also make a set of cleats (SH-56) that release in all directions - not just with a twist to the side, and also have a higher degree of float, these are said to be good for beginners/those a bit less confident.



Also favoured by dirt jumpers who aren't fond of broken ankles.

SPD does cost you about 5-7W vs SPD-SL though. I also think SPD-SL are more comfortable on long rides.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> SPD does cost you about 5-7W vs SPD-SL though. I also think SPD-SL are more comfortable on long rides.


True, but a) most people don't care about 5W and b) that's offset by not being able to walk anywhere once you get to your destination


----------



## nick (Jun 6, 2020)

Defer to the experts up thread on this but:
not sure how easy it is to walk anywhere on SPD-SL as I think most/all of them sit proud of the shoe.
FWIW I use SPDs with a platform (Shimano PD-M8020 XT) coupled with MTB type shoes (Giro Cylinder). With these I confirm you can 1) pedal without your cycling shoes if needed 2) walk without looking like you are trying to hold in a butt plug


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

nick said:


> Defer to the experts up thread on this but:
> not sure how easy it is to walk anywhere on SPD-SL as I think most/all of them sit proud of the shoe.


Yep. Walking in road shoes/cleats is akin to being pissed on ice


----------



## weltweit (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> ..
> The difference is brilliant - I was merrily clicking through gears just because I could.
> ..


Yes, got to adjust my gears when I get my bike back on the road. ATM they aren't precise.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. Walking in road shoes/cleats is akin to being pissed on ice



I have gone down like a sack of shit on the wet tiles of a restaurant toilet.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2020)

I use mtb spds on my road bike and flat pedals on everything else. I can't be fucked wearing different shoes for riding to work or general utility cycling, and I like to dab too much on technical trails for mountain biking. My feet are impossible to fit into narrow girly road bike shoes so mtb shoes it is for long distance rides where stiff shoes and power transfer is actually beneficial.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 6, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I have gone down like a sack of shit on the wet tiles of a restaurant toilet.


Such a strange saying. I mean how many people ever have a sack of shit?

Unless it is sheep shit, I have had a pickup truck full of that!!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 6, 2020)

Never mind pedals or hills; wind ffs


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2020)

I have a new baby.




😍
😍😍


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I have a new baby.
> 
> View attachment 216417
> View attachment 216418
> ...


Cor!

Tubeless tyres?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cor!
> 
> Tubeless tyres?


Tubeless ready, but with tubes I because I can't be fucked with any of that nonsense. 32 tyres though!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 6, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I have a new baby.
> 
> View attachment 216417
> View attachment 216418
> ...


Totally gorgeous.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Tubeless ready, but with tubes I because I can't be fucked with any of that nonsense. 32 tyres though!


Interesting that you - as someone properly paid to faff with bikes - say that, because I keep toying with the idea of trying tubeless, but yeah, it all seems a bit of an effort really. 32c tyres must be well comfy though - I know you're not that tall/weighty, so I guess you can run them at pretty low pressures anyway?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Interesting that you - as someone properly paid to faff with bikes - say that, because I keep toying with the idea of trying tubeless, but yeah, it all seems a bit of an effort really. 32c tyres must be well comfy though - I know you're not that tall/weighty, so I guess you can run them at pretty low pressures anyway?


Don't bother imo, it's a pain in the hole.
Messy when you do puncture, gunks up your valve cores so they won't undo without pliers, loses pressure faster than tubes etc etc.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Interesting that you - as someone properly paid to faff with bikes - say that, because I keep toying with the idea of trying tubeless, but yeah, it all seems a bit of an effort really. 32c tyres must be well comfy though - I know you're not that tall/weighty, so I guess you can run them at pretty low pressures anyway?



I would always go tubeless just for the puncture resistance. I've ridden 10s of 1000s of kms on tubeless tyres and never had a puncture that didn't self seal enough to get me home.

Some things to bear in mind though:

1. If it doesn't seal it's always the rim tape so redo it every time you change a tyre.
2. Not all valves are created equal - OEM ones are garbage apart from Mavic (RIP). The aluminium Speed Evolution ones are good because they have a larger internal diameter to flow more air and a removable core so you can squirt the sealant in. Aluminium not brass though so replace them when you change a tyre.
3. A 20l+ compressor makes seating the tyre easy otherwise its CO2 cartridges or 'air shot' contraptions off ebay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 7, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I would always go tubeless just for the puncture resistance. I've ridden 10s of 1000s of kms on tubeless tyres and never had a puncture that didn't self seal enough to get me home.
> 
> Some things to bear in mind though:
> 
> ...


You’re not exactly counteracting the “it’s a bit of a faff” argument here


----------



## weepiper (Jun 7, 2020)

'If it doesn't seal it's always the rim tape' is true. Not mentioned: in order to sort the rim tape after discovering it won't seal, you have to take the hideously tight tyre off again, clean off a cupful of stinking liquid latex, add more tape which now doesn't want to stick properly, refit the hideously tight tyre which is now even harder to get on, then inflate with your compressor only to find out that either a) you didn't put enough tape on to make it seal yet and you have to repeat the whole sodding process (you find this out by liquid latex spraying out of the bead all over the tyre, your brake rotor and over your shoes) or b) you put too much tape on and the tyre won't go on properly and you have to reverse the whole sodding process. Nope.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 7, 2020)

I see the benefits for MTB’s and cyclocross. The ability to run ridiculously low pressures must be great, better traction in the slippery stuff etc But for road, what’s the point? 5W less rolling resistance?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I see the benefits for MTB’s and cyclocross. The ability to run ridiculously low pressures must be great, better traction in the slippery stuff etc But for road, what’s the point? 5W less rolling resistance?



I feel like they ride and grip better although this is difficult to quantify. I don't find it a faff although I am only (mostly) working my own bikes when it comes to tyres. I would probably take WP's view were I working the bikes of scrandies.


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2020)

Who can forget those two essential rites of passage though?: 
1) forgetting to unclip at traffic lights and gently toppling onto the floor
2) forgetting to let the air out of your tyre before removing the core to top up the Stand - and getting a faceful of latex fizz as the core fires itself into the stratosphere, never to be seen again


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2020)

nick said:


> Who can forget those two essential rites of passage though?:
> 1) forgetting to unclip at traffic lights and gently toppling onto the floor
> 2) forgetting to let the air out of your tyre before removing the core to top up the Stand - and getting a faceful of latex fizz as the core fires itself into the stratosphere, never to be seen again


I fell off once just outside Brixton Post Office - it was just about to open and there was a long queue to watch me teeter and crash to the ground painfully


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2020)

YMMV but I don't find that Schwalbe G-one microskin foldable are too hard to get on the rim. I like them but they're relatively soft and tend to collect punctures (which the Stans seals) relatively easily.  I once heard a knocking from the back of my bike caused by a 2 inch screw that had gone into the tyre and was hitting the mudguards: Pulled it out and stuck in some CO2 and it re-sealed - which was nice

I take the cores out, wash them under the tap and pick off the bits of dried latex if they get too gungy - it's not exactly time consuming. I find a metal valve removal tool (I have a Park Tool VC-1) is good fo removing and replacing, without needing pliers.   FYI - I just bought some schwalbe sealant (which I believe may be re-badged Stans) as it also comes with a metal core tool and a 60ml bottle for carrying extra gunk - good for longer trips?) at the same price as Stans

Picked up on the recommendation of Speed Evolution valves - but seem to be difficult to source sensibly in UK - £80 on eBay


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I fell off once just outside Brixton Post Office - it was just about to open and there was a long queue to watch me teeter and crash to the ground painfully



Mine was on London Bridge approach just outside Borough market in slow moving rush hour traffic - so again, assured of a decent audience


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2020)

My stupid SPD story (probably already mentioned here before) was cruising up to the busy pedestrian crossing outside Leeds station, on my old tourer. Unclipped and decided to do one of those ‘postman’s dismounts’ where you swing one leg over the back of the bike while still moving. Unfortunately as my right leg swung over the back my left somehow clipped back into the pedal. Miraculously didn’t end up on the floor, but the panicked and complex dance I had to do to avoid this must have provided amusement for the large number of commuters waiting to cross.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone ever banged a pedal against their shin bone? That fucking hurts and if you’ve got spiky pedals, gives you nasty gashes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone ever banged a pedal against their shin bone? That fucking hurts and if you’ve got spiky pedals, gives you nasty gashes


I have permanent scarring down my left shin due to a fight with flat pedals. Another reason why SPD's are just better in every way


----------



## Cid (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting some shin-pads for the MTB, purely for that. They all seem a bit overkill though.

Oh and my spd story took place - I think - on Torrington place bewteen Tottenham court road and Gower street. Pedals were too tight and couldn't unclip... Cue gradual topple, followed by actually having to haul myself plus bike off the road, still clipped in. This is what prompted my move to Time ATAC pedals, which require almost no maintenance, and have a lot less to go wrong (though these were cheap SPDs, and I imagine they've got better over the last 15-20 years).


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 7, 2020)

nick said:


> YMMV but I don't find that Schwalbe G-one microskin foldable are too hard to get on the rim. I like them but they're relatively soft and tend to collect punctures (which the Stans seals) relatively easily.  I once heard a knocking from the back of my bike caused by a 2 inch screw that had gone into the tyre and was hitting the mudguards: Pulled it out and stuck in some CO2 and it re-sealed - which was nice
> 
> I take the cores out, wash them under the tap and pick off the bits of dried latex if they get too gungy - it's not exactly time consuming. I find a metal valve removal tool (I have a Park Tool VC-1) is good fo removing and replacing, without needing pliers.   FYI - I just bought some schwalbe sealant (which I believe may be re-badged Stans) as it also comes with a metal core tool and a 60ml bottle for carrying extra gunk - good for longer trips?) at the same price as Stans
> 
> Picked up on the recommendation of Speed Evolution valves - but seem to be difficult to source sensibly in UK - £80 on eBay



I think I bought about 10 sets direct from the manufacturer for about $25/pair a few years ago.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Out on my new bike now


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2020)

How was it?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How was it?


Really great. I have an almost constant problem with numb hands on the bike, part of the reason I went for this one was the big fat tyres and the shape of the lever hoods, in the hope it might set my hands off less. And it was miles better today. Also it's got wider bars than my old bike and the combination of all the above makes it really stable on descents and rougher surfaces (the roads round here are generally pretty shocking). And the brakes are _great_ if you've been used to 5 year old Tiagra caliper brakes. Win all round so far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2020)

weepiper said:


> the brakes are _great_ if you've been used to 5 year old Tiagra caliper brakes


There's just no sensible argument against disc brakes, in spite of what some dinosaurs on the club run may say...


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone ever banged a pedal against their shin bone? That fucking hurts and if you’ve got spiky pedals, gives you nasty gashes



When I was a kid on my bmx.


----------



## splonkydoo (Jun 8, 2020)

just looking for a wee bit of advice on something..

My gear hanger snapped off recently, and i've never had to replace one before. I had no idea that there were a billion different models!
Anyway...this is the exact model I had which snapped off GH-200 Derailleur Hanger for Bianchi, Focus, Corratec, Stevens (Marwi UNION bike rear gear mech hanger dropout) - Elanus Parts
However, I was thinking to get one which is a bit more durable and came across this D29 derailleur hanger for Diamondback Podium, Kona (#L), Focus, Ideal, Ironhorse, Jamis, K2, Kinesis, Masi, Merida, Raleigh, Redline, BTwin, Corratec, Decathlon, Haro, Lapierre, Motobecane, Rock Rider, Stevens, Sunn, Vitus bikes (rear gear mech, dropout) - Elanus Parts

They look almost identical to me..... should the second one do the trick, or is there a possibility of it causing trouble? 
just want to get back out on the road again and dont want to fluff it up by making the wrong order!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone ever banged a pedal against their shin bone? That fucking hurts and if you’ve got spiky pedals, gives you nasty gashes


I do that all the time trying to clip in.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> just looking for a wee bit of advice on something..
> 
> My gear hanger snapped off recently, and i've never had to replace one before. I had no idea that there were a billion different models!
> Anyway...this is the exact model I had which snapped off GH-200 Derailleur Hanger for Bianchi, Focus, Corratec, Stevens (Marwi UNION bike rear gear mech hanger dropout) - Elanus Parts
> ...


There's the possibility of it causing trouble. The scooped out bit is not exactly the same shape so the bit of your bike frame that is supposed to fit perfectly into it won't fit perfectly into it. You might be able to make it work by filing either the hanger or the frame but I don't recommend it. You don't really want it to be more durable anyway, the point of a replaceable derailleur hanger is that it snaps before your frame bends. A twenty quid gear hanger is a lot cheaper than a new frame.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone ever banged a pedal against their shin bone? That fucking hurts and if you’ve got spiky pedals, gives you nasty gashes



Not since I was a kid. Sticky shoes such as 5-10’s prevent such ouches.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2020)

Did the back of my leg with the pedals last week, lovely big gashes up the back of my calf.

Serves me right for trying to swat an inoffensive bug off while going far to slowly up a hill


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's just no sensible argument against disc brakes, in spite of what some dinosaurs on the club run may say...



You get the most baffling arguments against discs in some roady places... 'They look horrible', 'they're much harder to maintain'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2020)

The bike I’m riding at the moment has band brakes and they’re shite


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2020)

I think I oiled the wrong bit of my wheel hubs and the drum brakes are now not working as well, and making a big metallic ‘screeeeeee’ noise when I apply them. Good for scarring pedestrians on the railway path but maybe not ideal overall. Seems to have got better after a few rides.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 9, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's just no sensible argument against disc brakes, in spite of what some dinosaurs on the club run may say...



I think they only valid criticism you could make is that facing the mount is another precision operation that manufacturers and bike shops can't be fucked with but is absolutely necessary for optimum operation. See also bottom bracket shells and head tubes. I recently worked on a Factor and the rear mount was 0.4mm out along one edge which is massive.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The bike I’m riding at the moment has *band brakes* and they’re shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


The brake works when a band is tightened around the hub or summat


----------



## weepiper (Jun 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The brake works when a band is tightened around the hub or summat


We generally call those drum brakes in the UK, and yes they're shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2020)

weepiper said:


> We generally call those drum brakes in the UK, and yes they're shit.


Ah was a bit confused when I looked em up


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I think they only valid criticism you could make is that facing the mount is another precision operation that manufacturers and bike shops can't be fucked with but is absolutely necessary for optimum operation. See also bottom bracket shells and head tubes. I recently worked on a Factor and the rear mount was 0.4mm out along one edge which is massive.



They don't have to be that precise do they? I mean they have a little play in them in any case to allow the calliper to be centered on the disc.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 9, 2020)

Cid said:


> They don't have to be that precise do they? I mean they have a little play in them in any case to allow the calliper to be centered on the disc.



Shimano and SRAM flat mount caliper faces have to be almost exactly (Shimano spec. is +/- 0.2 deg) 90 deg to the plane of the disk. They can move in that plane but the angle has to be constant.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2020)

weepiper said:


> We generally call those drum brakes in the UK, and yes they're shit.



I've always remembered this line about drum brakes from one of the mechanics where I used to work:

The good thing about drum brakes is that they work just as well in the wet as in the dry. The bad thing is that that performance is terrible.

I too was wondering what band brakes were so thank you for that


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2020)

Arse.

Since the lockdown I've been working at a different site and cycling to and from work pretty much everyday. Not far, six to eight miles each way depending on the route.

Coming home this evening and the chain breaks. Moved up a gear on the big ring, not going fast on a flat road and there it went.

I've got a hybrid that I've not used for over a year and the last time I rode it the brakes were a bit 'soft' if that makes sense.

I'm thinking that any bike shop will be booked up for the foreseable future when it comes to repairs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2020)

Order a quick link and chain tool from amazon, it's a dead easy fix.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2020)

Or go to your local bike shop and buy a quick link and chain tool. It's still a dead easy fix.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Been out in the bike twice today - first ride out I was solo and pelted around, only did about 2 - 3 miles max around local park, was absolutely shattered.

Second ride out with gf, longer distance around 3-3.5miles, different but bigger country park, more leisurely pace and feeling great - can feel my stamina and confidence growing with the bike in general.

Even did my first jump today


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2020)

Just clocked my fastest ever speed on a descent. 53.7 mph according to the gps


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just clocked my fastest ever speed on a descent. 53.7 mph according to the gps


You are Wayne Randle and I claim my £5 prize.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> You are Wayne Randle and I claim my £5 prize.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


You young uns!
Wayne was infamous for his descending speeds. He is 55 now and still destroys everyone on the chain gang.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just clocked my fastest ever speed on a descent. 53.7 mph according to the gps



Whenever I hit a high speed downhill I worry about the competence of whoever put the wheel back on  last. 

Me


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


He is known also for one of his descents when a Suzuki 1300 ‘sooty’ van pulled out of a T junction in front of him. He T-boned the van tipping it over. He got a broken shoulder but the van was written off has he had bent it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Whenever I hit a high speed downhill I worry about the competence of whoever put the wheel back on  last.
> 
> Me


Yeah. Although in my case today it was a fleeting thought that just before I set off I’d fitted new front brake pads and re-aligned the calliper on the disc. If I’d fucked that up things might have got rather _interesting_


----------



## Cid (Jun 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just clocked my fastest ever speed on a descent. 53.7 mph according to the gps



I've found my bolt overestimates speed sometimes. It will sometimes be ~10kph higher than my fitbit clocks for the same. And, just going on feel, I strongly suspect the fitbit is the sensible one in this case... I had thought this was particularly on bits where I just hammer it over a relatively short section, but thinking about it I suppose I just might not notice a spike where my speed is lower. Judging by what the internet says, it's quite common. Not to doubt your top speed or anything mind...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2020)

Cid said:


> I've found my bolt overestimates speed sometimes. It will sometimes be ~10kph higher than my fitbit clocks for the same. And, just going on feel, I strongly suspect the fitbit is the sensible one in this case... I had thought this was particularly on bits where I just hammer it over a relatively short section, but thinking about it I suppose I just might not notice a spike where my speed is lower. Judging by what the internet says, it's quite common. Not to doubt your top speed or anything mind...


Possibly, but It agrees with those light up speed limit warning signs for 20-40 mph ish so I think it's certainly in the right ballpark. I'm claiming it anyway, and it certainly _felt_ fast enough


----------



## likesfish (Jun 16, 2020)

discovered  not only do inner tubes have various widths they also have different valve lengths 
on the plus side the local voluntary cycle repair hub are  getting 8 spare inner tubes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2020)

likesfish said:


> discovered  not only do inner tubes have various widths they also have different valve lengths
> on the plus side the local voluntary cycle repair hub are  getting 8 spare inner tubes


Yep. I had to buy a new stash when my new wheels arrived. Annoying, but I can’t be arsed faffing with valve extenders.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

The legend that is Wayne Randle (man of few words) reviewing a bike for his sponsor in 2018. In 1' 11'.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)

Not really 'cycling' in it's pure form but I like this


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not really 'cycling' in it's pure form but I like this


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 17, 2020)

Wasn't even that new in 2018.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2020)

Problem with that (and recumbents, and the C5) is that it’s always going to be just terrifying when there are large vehicles. But they do show how bikes _could_ be realised as a more practical form of transport for far more people. It’s just that they’d probably need to be part of some of the changes we’ve discussed over on the anti-car thread.

E2a: And it is fundamentally a different product from either the C5 or that monorail thing. Design is almost always iterative, so of course it has similarities, but the changes in technology and lack of need for infrastructure change would make that entirely practical. Except for the other vehicles thing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 17, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> View attachment 218040


One day we’ll look back on the C5 and realise just how far ahead of it’s time it was.


----------



## MBV (Jun 17, 2020)

As of this morning my local shop had these available in a medium:

MEN ROAD CYCLING BIKES - RC120 Disc Road Bike - Blue - £430

MEN ROAD CYCLING BIKES - Road Bike Triban RC520 - £750

I am going to call them when I finish work.

In the unlikely event both are still available is the Triban 520 worth the extra? I'm wrestling with this dilemma. For background I am riding an old creaking MTB from the 90s with slicks so perhaps the cheap bike will be enough for now and I can spend a bit on accessories. If I am still cycling in 12 months I can then upgrade.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes, it’s worth the extra.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> Problem with that (and recumbents, and the C5) is that it’s always going to be just terrifying when there are large vehicles.



Large vehicles are no more (and no less) terrifying whilst riding a recumbent then when riding a upright bike.

When on the road I always feel safer riding a recumbent then I do when riding a "normal" bike. Recumbents are such an unusual sight that drivers actually take notice of you. It happens loads of times*;* you hear the sound of an approaching vehicle and then the engine note changes as they slow down for a better look.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes, it’s worth the extra.



It is, but the brakes on the second are ‘hydro-mechanical’ which is a bit weird to see these days. I remember some hybrid systems back in the very early days of road discs, but yeah. Odd.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> It is, but the brakes on the second are ‘hydro-mechanical’ which is a bit weird to see these days. I remember some hybrid systems back in the very early days of road discs, but yeah. Odd.


It’s to get the build down to the price I guess. You’re never going to get full hydros for that price, and those are meant to be a lot better than cable discs...


----------



## MBV (Jun 17, 2020)

Arrgh. Went to the shop. Both models in stock plus the one I really wanted which sits between the models I mentioned above but only in a small.

The chap in the bike department says I do need a medium due to my height because of the distance between the bars and and saddle which I agree with. Finally decide to get the Triban 520 when they evacuate and close the shop early due to flooding!

Feeling pretty deflated but I am going to keep my fingers crossed they still have it tomorrow.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2020)

dfm said:


> Arrgh. Went to the shop. Both models in stock plus the one I really wanted which sits between the models I mentioned above but only in a small.
> 
> The chap in the bike department says I do need a medium due to my height because of the distance between the bars and and saddle which I agree with. Finally decide to get the Triban 520 when they evacuate and close the shop early due to flooding!
> 
> Feeling pretty deflated but I am going to keep my fingers crossed they still have it tomorrow.



I would absolutely go for the 520... basically the other one has Shimano’s lowest entry groupset (gears)... 105 on the 520 is er... 4 steps higher iirc. And it is an absolutely top level set of gears. It’s kind of entry pro/enthusiast and many who really know their shit say the current 105 sets are practically the same in performance as their more advanced siblings. Disadvantage is weight, which will make very little difference to most people, and also gives it a reputation for durability.

er... sorry to hear about your experience.

e2a: oh, the mid grade one has Sora, which is perfectly good. But also I think has mechanical discs. Which aren’t.


----------



## MBV (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your help. The Triban 520 is now purchased 

The SPDs I got will take some getting used to! May need to ride to a grassy park to practice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2020)

dfm said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. The Triban 520 is now purchased
> 
> The SPDs I got will take some getting used to! May need to ride to a grassy park to practice.


SPD tips - Lean the bike against a wall at home, sit on it and practice clipping in and out over and over again, on both sides, get used to the motion required. Then go to a park and ride around on a flat grassy area. Then, once you’ve got the hang of it you’ll be fine to head out on the road and fall off at the first set of traffic lights you come to


----------



## MBV (Jun 18, 2020)

Just been for a very quick spin during a break in the rain. Clipping went ok


----------



## magneze (Jun 18, 2020)

You can also just have the cleats on one foot for a while. I did that for a few weeks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 19, 2020)

N+1...


Steel frame, 650B wheels, Shimano GRX 11 speed. My new commuter/off road fun bike.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 19, 2020)

Cycle shops  you just can't in them these days. Obviously I hope they're all doing OK and are maximising the interest. I just want to borrow a big pedal spanner and buy a couple of inner tubes.

The queue time per person seems about 10mins!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> N+1...
> 
> View attachment 218350
> Steel frame, 650B wheels, Shimano GRX 11 speed. My new commuter/off road fun bike.



That is a seriously pretty bike


----------



## Cid (Jun 19, 2020)

Do like a tan sidewall.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> N+1...
> 
> View attachment 218350
> Steel frame, 650B wheels, Shimano GRX 11 speed. My new commuter/off road fun bike.



Nice. I haven't bought a bike since November. I think I might get a eTap Force TCR.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> N+1...
> 
> View attachment 218350
> Steel frame, 650B wheels, Shimano GRX 11 speed. My new commuter/off road fun bike.




My work neighbour has just bought a similar one:



Have to admit, it's quite fucking tasty.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Me work neighbour has just bought a similar one:
> 
> View attachment 218441
> 
> Have to admit, it's quite fucking tasty.


This new breed of "gravel" bikes really do seem like a great mix for a do-it-all machine. A wide range of gearing that is plenty fast enough for most riding as well as being good for hills, comfort from the big tyres, the ability to go play off road a bit, loads of mounts for mudguards/racks...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This new breed of "gravel" bikes really do seem like a great mix for a do-it-all machine. A wide range of gearing that is plenty fast enough for most riding as well as being good for hills, comfort from the big tyres, the ability to go play off road a bit, loads of mounts for mudguards/racks...



Yeah, it’s about half the weight of my mtb yet can handle probably around 70% of the off road trails around here, then zoom around on the roads at least twice as fast as I can, especially as we live in a steep sided valley and his house is at the top of one of the hills, makes it a great choice for him.


----------



## Cid (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah, that one uses the same off-the-peg frame as mine by the looks of it. Really just immense fun.

in the early 2000s I briefly owned a true beauty of an XC bike; Pace RC200 with XTR groupset and Pace forks (forget which). Got stolen of course, London. But that to me is a major part of the heritage of current gravel bikes. Proper whippet XC bikes that went for speed over all else... not exactly comfortable rides, but man could you put the power down on climbs. And equally they worked pretty well on the roads that took you to the actual trails. Just get out and ride what you find... love that.

<starts checking ebay for Pace frames>


----------



## MBV (Jun 20, 2020)

I still remember Pace from the days of  MBUK


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 21, 2020)

Cid said:


> Yeah, that one uses the same off-the-peg frame as mine by the looks of it. Really just immense fun.
> 
> in the early 2000s I briefly owned a true beauty of an XC bike; Pace RC200 with XTR groupset and Pace forks (forget which). Got stolen of course, London. But that to me is a major part of the heritage of current gravel bikes. Proper whippet XC bikes that went for speed over all else... not exactly comfortable rides, but man could you put the power down on climbs. And equally they worked pretty well on the roads that took you to the actual trails. Just get out and ride what you find... love that.
> 
> <starts checking ebay for Pace frames>



I've got an RC300 that I bought from a guy in Brisbane about 5 years ago. I saw it locked up outside a cafe and did a deal with him on the spot for A$700. I can't imagine they have got any cheaper. I've never actually ridden it mostly because I suspect it'll be a flexy flier compared to a modern hardtail...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2020)

Cid said:


> Yeah, that one uses the same off-the-peg frame as mine by the looks of it. Really just immense fun.
> 
> in the early 2000s I briefly owned a true beauty of an XC bike; Pace RC200 with XTR groupset and Pace forks (forget which). Got stolen of course, London. But that to me is a major part of the heritage of current gravel bikes. Proper whippet XC bikes that went for speed over all else... not exactly comfortable rides, but man could you put the power down on climbs. And equally they worked pretty well on the roads that took you to the actual trails. Just get out and ride what you find... love that.
> 
> <starts checking ebay for Pace frames>



Sounds perfect to me, I've just got a MTB and it's useful in the forest but I don't give it to much of a hard run and jump so probably not ideal and it's slow on the tarmac. Mostly I deal with a lot of gravel paths.

Starting to cast an eye on slightly lighter bikes, and importantly ones I can ride more vertically as I really hate the low position you have to bend into.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2020)

Jumps on to thread. I'm deeply confused. Had my first puncture today. At home trying to change the inner tube. What do all these numbers mean in terms of size? Both the old and new tubes are marked 700 x18 25c. And yet the new ones seem huge. Like would need massive wheels. Yet the tyre itself is marked 700 x 23c.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 21, 2020)

The late Sheldon Brown's web site has a very informative page on bike tire(sic) sizing:






						Tire Sizing Systems
					

Several different systems of size markings for bicycle tires are in existence. The modern ISO system is not as familiar as it should be, this article explains it.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 21, 2020)

There's something very odd going on with that tube


----------



## MBV (Jun 21, 2020)

Has anyone watched the Lance Armstrong documentary? Pretty amazing the fallout from all the doping.

Edit: Doc is called Lance by 30 for 30.


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's something very odd going on with that tube



My friend had a similar weird experience recently... Where did you buy it from UnderAnOpenSky ?

It was kind of disturbing tbh. Like some kind of bike-horror.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 21, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Jumps on to thread. I'm deeply confused. Had my first puncture today. At home trying to change the inner tube. What do all these numbers mean in terms of size? Both the old and new tubes are marked 700 x18 25c. And yet the new ones seem huge. Like would need massive wheels. Yet the tyre itself is marked 700 x 23c.
> View attachment 218784View attachment 218785View attachment 218786View attachment 218787


Just let the air out. Tubes will blow up to be absolutely massive if you inflate them without them being in a tyre. Let almost all the air out and just leave enough to make it hold its shape a bit and it should be fine.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2020)

Some time, maybe I'll post a photo, but I have a nice Dawes Super Galaxy half way up the stairs now, bungeed to the banister. And it's MINE.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 22, 2020)

It did go on! I rode it round the block and nothing bad happened, but I'll need to do a proper test. They came from Decathlon, same as the bike (although it's second hand). Need to pick up some bits if I'm going to do some cycling. Including more inner tubes and a pump. beesonthewhatnow gave me some pointers on another thread, but here's another silly question. I got a cheap track pump a few years ago from ebay. Even with that I struggled to get the tyres up to 100psi. Is it possible with a hand pump? Had a proper facepalm moment as well with the valves. Didn't know they needed to be unscrewed, thought they worked like mtb/car tyres. So when I've put a bit more air in my tyres I've been doing nothing of the sort. 

Is there much difference between inner tubes? Like do some give a better ride or are more puncture resistant or is that down to the tyre?



a_chap said:


> The late Sheldon Brown's web site has a very informative page on bike tire(sic) sizing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to read that a few times to get my head round it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

Latex tubes are lighter and give a nicer ride.Trade off is they’re a lot more susceptible to punctures and leak air a lot faster so you need to pump them up before every ride.

Just stick with standard butyl tunes, you’ll be fine. Puncture resistance is mainly down to the tyre.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve scratched the paintwork on my bike - lent it up against some rock/boulders and it fell over.



My local bike repair guy said he can touch the damaged areas up but he will need the correct shade of blue the manufacturer uses.

He also said he can apply helicopter tape to it and other areas of bike that can be prone to damage but I’ll need to provide him with the tape.

Ive seen this tape on Amazon but does anyone have and recommendations?


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s a cross country bike. Consider it a baptism.

Aluminium won’t have significant corrosion issues... you could cover it, I’d just use that tape or decals. Never used the tape, have just used random decent stickers off bike mags etc (back in the days when physical media was a thing). Make sure the area is clean and dry.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

I've just bought this off a mate. It was meant for the missus but she doesn't like it.

He described it as: 

"Custom Specialized Allez Sport road bike 52cm,Compact 54*/34 (9spd) all Shimano 105 equipment, Mavic CXP2T Clincher rims and Ritcheyhubs (32 st/st spokes), Ritchey bars and stem, toe clip & SPD pedals. 

*Suitable for anyone 5ft 3" to 5ft 6"tall*, serviced regularly by local bike shop."

Am I gonna do myself a mischief if I used it, given the bolded bit - I'm 5 ft 11?


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 218881
> 
> I've just bought this off a mate. It was meant for the missus but she doesn't like it.
> 
> ...



I’d find out _why_ she doesn’t like it first. I think basically every used bike I’ve browsed in the last couple of months has been badly set up. Except on some specialist groups. The seat and bars on that both need adjusting for starters. And this does make a substantial difference, as does the position you ride in (a lot of beginners assume you have to ride in the drops).

It is too small for you... modern frame sets are more flexible in terms of fit, but 52cm for 5’11 might be a bit much.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> I’d find out _why_ she doesn’t like it first. I think basically every used bike I’ve browsed in the last couple of months has been badly set up. Except on some specialist groups. The seat and bars on that both need adjusting for starters. And this does make a substantial difference, as does the position you ride in (a lot of beginners assume you have to ride in the drops).
> 
> It is too small for you... modern frame sets are more flexible in terms of fit, but 52cm for 5’11 might be a bit much.



Essentially, I don't think she wanted a road bike, whilst I do as my mates are all doing 50km early Sunday morning together


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> (a lot of beginners assume you have to ride in the drops).


Que?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 22, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’ve scratched the paintwork on my bike - lent it up against some rock/boulders and it fell over.
> 
> View attachment 218876
> 
> ...



This stuff is good but applying it is an exercise in focus and emotional control.





__





						Frameskin
					

Shop powered by PrestaShop




					frameskin.com.au


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Que?



Googled and understand now


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

What I mean in general is that getting on a badly set up bike is just going to be uncomfortable regardless. And that’s before you consider ride position etc... road bikes especially have a reputation for that that they already need to get over, so there’s a psychological element at work. Actually I think the versatility of road bars is really good... it’s partly why I got a gravel bike over an xc bike. You have 3 primary positions with other options sort of in between.

With that said an alu road bike with skinny tires is going to be a pretty harsh ride regardless. My broad point was more that if she just finds the position uncomfortable, it’s not unlikely that it’s because it’s badly set up, or she’s just not used to it.

For you to ride it you could try sticking on the longest stem you can find and moving the seat backwards. Level the seat while you’re at it, and adjust the tilt of the bars. You can get a brand x 120mm stem for £8 off chain reaction cycles.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2020)

Stuck it on fleaBay as recommended. Have had loads of offers ranging from £50  to £125 which I have rejected so far.









						Ridgeback Speed Hybrid Bike - Hardly Ridden - Excellent Condition   | eBay
					

Tyres almost new and still with bobbles on. Pumped up the tyres and cleaned it up.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




If anyone here wants it then mates rates. 
It will need to be collected from Hertfordshire (SG4) as I don't drive. 


I may have a Specialized Roubaix to part with next  but not sure I can bear to let her go


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Stuck it on fleaBay as recommended. Have had loads of offers ranging from £50  to £125 which I have rejected so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I’d love a Roubaix. One of the newer disc ones though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

Just been on my first group ride in months, 5 of us, as per the current guidelines. It’s REALLY hard not to draft behind people, made me realise just how used to it you get.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> For you to ride it you could try sticking on the longest stem you can find and moving the seat backwards. Level the seat while you’re at it, and adjust the tilt of the bars. You can get a brand x 120mm stem for £8 off chain reaction cycles.



How do I know what diameter stem
 I need? Thanks for the help!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> How do I know what diameter stem
> I need? Thanks for the help!


It'll be a 1 1/8"/31.8 stem. The bike is going to be wildly too small for you even with a longer stem though - if I were you, and the missus really isn't keen, I'd sell it on again and look for something bigger.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah, weeps is right I think... One size out you can kind of fiddle it, though not ideal, but that's two. Probably. At least I'm about 5'11 and generally comfortable on M/56. 58 on older bikes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just been on my first group ride in months, 5 of us, as per the current guidelines. It’s REALLY hard not to draft behind people, made me realise just how used to it you get.


I can't keep up with the guidelines. What are they?  I went out with 6 the other weekend because that's what we thought was the guidance.

Definite huge increase across London. Partly weather but it just shows you if you reduce traffic as well what can be achieved.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> Man I’d love a Roubaix. One of the newer disc ones though.


This one is about 6-8 years old. Was a 'business gift' worth about £2.5k at the time I think  has done a few Triathlon and endurance races but not moved for a year or possibly two


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This one is about 6-8 years old. Was a 'business gift' worth about £2.5k at the time I think  has done a few Triathlon and endurance races but not moved for a year or possibly two



Just go out for a ride - you may end up loving it.

Since I’ve started cycling again it’s like I’ve gone back a bit to my youth - lots of fun and getting fit at the same time.

Im off for a ride out with the gf when she shortly finishes work


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 22, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> This stuff is good but applying it is an exercise in focus and emotional control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate the link but they look like they only do custom designs for individual types of bikes - quite expensive too tho I don’t doubt they are probably quality.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> It’s a cross country bike. Consider it a baptism.
> 
> Aluminium won’t have significant corrosion issues... you could cover it, I’d just use that tape or decals. Never used the tape, have just used random decent stickers off bike mags etc (back in the days when physical media was a thing). Make sure the area is clean and dry.



Think my bike is made of steel.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This one is about 6-8 years old. Was a 'business gift' worth about £2.5k at the time I think  has done a few Triathlon and endurance races but not moved for a year or possibly two



Any particular reason? Asked rhetorically really... But I'd been pretty much off regular riding for er... 5/6 years. The odd stint, and I rode city bikes a fair bit in China, but nothing to speak of really. Fitness bad, very overweight. Found a nice flat 16km (total) route near me and did that for about a month, 3 days a week to start, building to more regular. Then found another route a bit longer and with hills, same deal with that. Got to be worth a go.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

Gonna sound like a complete novice (because I am), but was cycling on a  very pebbly cycle path today and by the end, my back tyre was very low. Ended up getting train home and pushing it. On inspecting I cant see any punctures/nails etc - is there another way to check or is it more than likely it just needs a pump?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I can't keep up with the guidelines. What are they?  I went out with 6 the other weekend because that's what we thought was the guidance.
> 
> Definite huge increase across London. Partly weather but it just shows you if you reduce traffic as well what can be achieved.


Up to 6 but maintain distancing, so no tight bunch riding or drafting. I think.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Think my bike is made of steel.



Yeah, you're right. I still wouldn't overthink it... They use pretty resilient alloys.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Gonna sound like a complete novice (because I am), but was cycling on a  very pebbly cycle path today and by the end, my back tyre was very low. Ended up getting train home and pushing it. On inspecting I cant see any punctures/nails etc - is there another way to check or is it more than likely it just needs a pump?



May be a slow puncture. Do you know how to change an inner tube? I usually take them out and squeeze my way round if unsure. Hold tube near face and you'll detect air quite easily. Or you can stick it in the bath and watch for bubbles. I'm a terrible person and never repair punctures, just replace tubes.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> May be a slow puncture.* Do you know how to change an inner tube?* I usually take them out and squeeze my way round if unsure. Hold tube near face and you'll detect air quite easily. Or you can stick it in the bath and watch for bubbles. I'm a terrible person and never repair punctures, just replace tubes.


Ive never tried - hoping its not too difficult. Not even sure where to get the correct inner tubes from? I havent pumped the tyres either since owning either for 2 months.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Ive never tried - hoping its not too difficult. Not even sure where to get the correct inner tubes from? I havent pumped the tyres either since owning either for 2 months.



Well, first step might just be to pump them up now and leave overnight, see if it deflates. It's technically easy to change an inner tube. _Technically_. But it can be an absolute sod. And you need tire levers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

It can be done without levers if you practice a bit


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> Well, first step might just be to pump them up now and leave overnight, see if it deflates. It's technically easy to change an inner tube. _Technically_. But it can be an absolute sod. And you need tire levers.





 Yeah had a look at a few vids. Guess its not gonna be a one check job. Much appreciated - first stop by a cycle pump tomorrow


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It can be done without levers if you practice a bit



 Spoons?


----------



## MBV (Jun 22, 2020)

After some teething problems with my new bike I did my usual loop this evening. Nice temps but the wind made it hard work at times.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Spoons?




Thumbs. Spoons damage your rims. Bit ambitious though... 

Topeak joe blow is my go-to track pump. Dunno how much they are these days though.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Spoons?


Yep, couple of pints first always helps I find.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> Any particular reason? Asked rhetorically really... But I'd been pretty much off regular riding for er... 5/6 years. The odd stint, and I rode city bikes a fair bit in China, but nothing to speak of really. Fitness bad, very overweight. Found a nice flat 16km (total) route near me and did that for about a month, 3 days a week to start, building to more regular. Then found another route a bit longer and with hills, same deal with that. Got to be worth a go.


I have a pretty decent hybrid bike. Do a lot of work in the bike industry so sometimes get offered bikes as payment.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

Cid said:


> Thumbs. Spoons damage your rims. Bit ambitious though...
> 
> Topeak joe blow is my go-to track pump. Dunno how much they are these days though.



Fair enough...well hopefully me practicing doesnt cause any other damage 
Track pump?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Track pump?


----------



## MBV (Jun 22, 2020)

Q: When I used to ride MTB the advice was always leave your chain in the small ring/small sprocket position when the bike wasn't in use to prevent chain stretch. Is this still a thing?


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2020)

dfm said:


> Q: When I used to ride MTB the advice was always leave your chain in the small ring/small sprocket position when the bike wasn't in use to prevent chain stretch. Is this still a thing?


No. I think it was to prevent the spring in your rear mech going baggy rather than the chain wearing. Tbh I wouldn't leave a bike sitting in the bigger sprockets for too long but I don't think it matters if it's actually in the smallest one or just around the middle.


----------



## MBV (Jun 22, 2020)

weepiper said:


> No. I think it was to prevent the spring in your rear mech going baggy rather than the chain wearing. Tbh I wouldn't leave a bike sitting in the bigger sprockets for too long but I don't think it matters if it's actually in the smallest one or just around the middle.


Thank you


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2020)

Did a lovely 45mile loop on Saturday through beautiful countryside, then today met my brother for a much less pleasant 50 mile loop from Chippenham. It was a shite route he got from komoot- all busy roads. What a waste. 

I did have a go on his £5k specialized e-bike, a sexy gravel bike thing. Not impressed enough to think its worth getting one, but pretty technologically cool. He did an 80mile ride a week ago and still had 40% charge left on it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

dfm said:


> Q: When I used to ride MTB the advice was always leave your chain in the small ring/small sprocket position when the bike wasn't in use to prevent chain stretch. Is this still a thing?


The tension in your derailleur is never going to be enough to stretch the chain. There's a school of thought that yo do this because it leaves the springs in the mechs under less tension and thus prolongs their life, but tbh I can't imagine it really makes a great deal of difference. Maybe if you were leaving the bike stored for months or years at a time, I dunno.

Edit - how odd. I only saw the above replies that had already answered this after I posted, even though they were from several minutes before


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 218963



There was me thinking peeps still used the old hand pumps...thats what I was planning to get 💁‍♂️


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> There was me thinking peeps still used the old hand pumps...thats what I was planning to get 💁‍♂️



Check what type of valve you have, different valves need different pumps...


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> There was me thinking peeps still used the old hand pumps...thats what I was planning to get 💁‍♂️



It's good to have both... small hand pump in case you puncture while out and about, track pump at home. Track pumps usually have a pressure gauge, which is very, very useful... And they'll get you up to pressure much more quickly.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Check what type of valve you have, different valves need different pumps...



Most will have at least have a simple insert or something these days I think. Track pumps often a double-ended head. But yes, it's worth checking...


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 22, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> Did a lovely 45mile loop on Saturday through beautiful countryside, then today met my brother for a much less pleasant 50 mile loop from Chippenham.* It was a shite route he got from komoot- all busy roads. What a waste.*
> 
> I did have a go on his £5k specialized e-bike, a sexy gravel bike thing. Not impressed enough to think its worth getting one, but pretty technologically cool. He did an 80mile ride a week ago and still had 40% charge left on it.



I tried using this today for a planned route but had to get off train due a breakdown and couldnt get to the start point. Ended up taking some random haphazardly route through some rough marshes along a canal. Seems like a decent enough app to discover new sites though so hopefully will come to greater use next time.


----------



## Cid (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I have a pretty decent hybrid bike. Do a lot of work in the bike industry so sometimes get offered bikes as payment.



<wonders whether Specialized has any use for fine cabinetry>


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 22, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> Did a lovely 45mile loop on Saturday through beautiful countryside, then today met my brother for a much less pleasant 50 mile loop from Chippenham. It was a shite route he got from komoot- all busy roads. What a waste.
> 
> I did have a go on his £5k specialized e-bike, a sexy gravel bike thing. Not impressed enough to think its worth getting one, but pretty technologically cool. He did an 80mile ride a week ago and still had 40% charge left on it.



45 miles?  Blimey, makes my 4.5 mile amble around local country park seem like child play.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Spoons?


After struggling with a gatorskin. I got levers after that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

50 miles today. Was... lumpy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2020)

wish i'd taken a picture of my skinned thumbs after putting some Gatorskins on without gloves - never again!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 50 miles today. Was... lumpy.
> 
> View attachment 218979


Pfft. Call that lumpy? Come to Scotland (when this is all over obvs)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Pfft. Call that lumpy? Come to Scotland (when this is all over obvs)


It's on the list 

(I fancy doing the NC500)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2020)

Talking of punctures and inner tubes, as anyone seen any of these in the UK?

Inner tube vending machine, apparently they are common across Europe.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Talking of punctures and inner tubes, as anyone seen any of these in the UK?
> View attachment 218995
> Inner tube vending machine, apparently they are common across Europe.


Yes, there's one outside of Cadence , Crystal Palace. The only one I've seen though. It is cyclist central there so understandable.


----------



## MBV (Jun 23, 2020)

What site/app do people use to find new routes and get turn by turn navigation? Komoot looks like a good contender but ride with GPS seems to have a better library of routes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2020)

I still just use Strava. I never bother with full turn by turn directions, just use a “breadcrumbs” trail on a map.


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2020)

dfm said:


> What site/app do people use to find new routes and get turn by turn navigation? Komoot looks like a good contender but ride with GPS seems to have a better library of routes.



Komoot will probably build up with time... I quite like the general functionality of it, but I can see how it could end up with some crap routes as per kropotkin 's experience.


----------



## MBV (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't figured out what I'm going to do. I don't want to spend money on a Garmin or wahoo for the moment.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 23, 2020)

if we're going for elevation graphs how about this ?

This was last November near Ronda, Andalucia. Tbh don't know how I did it, certainly couldn't now.


----------



## nick (Jun 23, 2020)

dfm said:


> I haven't figured out what I'm going to do. I don't want to spend money on a Garmin or wahoo for the moment.



FWIW
I have a garmin 1000 (2nd hand).
If you stick to the route it is ok (although occasionally crashes). If you go off route - perhaps because your significant other thinks they know the way, then it will throw a hissy fit and often try to get you back to the start of the course. Every time it tries to recalculate it locks out for a minute or more as it whirs away.  I accept this behaviour may be down to user ignorance / error.
We went up box hill last week and got talking to someone who had a wahoo. I said I was thinking of swapping to Wahoo as Mrs Nick hates the Garmin and its route mapping.  He replied "it was shite and had got him lost on the way from Twickenham"

I appreciate the above are anecdotal and not statistically significant data

Getting a new course on the Garmin is a pain. Current option is to create it in Google maps and then:
import google maps route to
dwMap routeCourse for Garmin GPS Watch and Edge
link the edge to the dynamic watch account (on the garmin) - on the edge you can now import the route

Best way is to save a route that you have ridden before with the Garmin and edit that

Seriously wondering if I would be better off just getting a Quadlock and using the phone for navigation, whilst the garmin concentrates on recording speed, cadence, gear ratios , distance etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 23, 2020)

dfm said:


> What site/app do people use to find new routes and get turn by turn navigation? Komoot looks like a good contender but ride with GPS seems to have a better library of routes.


Ride with GPS or cyclestreets if I need to do a new route but you can always just get an idea off your phone and go from there. I use a Garmin and without it I'd be lost.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 23, 2020)

I went out cycling with my mate on Saturday. It was quite depressing watching him soar away up the hills in front of me


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2020)

Now this, _this_ is what my bike is made for. I am cream fucking crackered now... 




* I am most knackered from riding up to the trail from Sheffield.


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2020)

Some more:



Spoiler










So the last image gives some hints at a lot of the terrain - many sharp, slippy rocks, some sand. And sections of flat rock as in image 3... Coped pretty damn well with all of them. I'm running 700c 38s I think. Pos 40. Brain no work, can't be arsed to stand up and look. Too much pressure in them, but still managed everything. I can certainly see the advantage of 650B... But I'll stick with these for now, as I do like the fitness aspect of riding to where the trails are, and that has some nasty climbs (well, nasty for me). Overall it was fucking immense fun... There are some MTB trails in the same place, and I think I might give them a go next time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2020)

Cid said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. I’ve just bought a gravel bike. Fancy trying to sort a ride at some point?


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That looks awesome. I’ve just bought a gravel bike. Fancy trying to sort a ride at some point?



Definitely... I'm still a way off being a decent standard of fitness mind you. But improving steadily.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2020)

Cid said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that near Mam Tor?


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> is that near Mam Tor?



Not exactly. I mean it's not far, and they're both in dark peak, but probably wouldn't think of them as 'near'. Burbage edge.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2020)

Gave the bike a scrub today, been a year or two so it's always a shock how much dirt actually comes off   

Think I need a new chainset though, all looking bit worn


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

On a topical note GCN mentioned that the Black Cyclists Network is fundraising for a race team and beginners programme, worth a look.


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

Interview with the guy who started it on Francis Cade's channel:



Fuck me... that has a clip of him getting pulled for smelling of weed. He's in full road gear... They barely look at the people he's with (who are white).


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> Well, first step might just be to pump them up now and leave overnight, see if it deflates. It's technically easy to change an inner tube. _Technically_. But it can be an absolute sod. And you need tire levers.




Well ive managed take the tyre off without breaking anything and have located a pretty obvious hole by the valve on the inner tube. Hopefully this repair kit does the trick. Thanks again


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Well ive managed take the tyre off without breaking anything and have located a pretty obvious hole by the valve on the inner tube. Hopefully this repair kit does the trick. Thanks again



You should get a few spares in any case. It will say on the tire what size you need. Well, it’ll say the size of the tire anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2020)

Just done 30 miles in 30 degree heat. I think I’ve lost about half a stone in weight.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just done 30 miles in 30 degree heat. I think I’ve lost about half a stone in weight.



riding the 5 miles back from work was bad enough, I don't enjoy cycling in this heat... it's better than walking though, which I had to do for the last half mile probably after getting a puncture... second in two weeks after two years of none, didn't find any reason last time so now I'm suspecting the wheel has an issue... also got a broken spoke on the front wheel so in for a service in a week. Possibly the wheels, which are the ones which came with the bike, need replacing, it's been three and a half years and they are bontrager wheels so idk, I'd think they'd last longer than that, I don't do huge numbers of miles, 50 miles/week commuting and maybe 10-20 visiting friends/going out/whatever. We'll see what they say at the service.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> You should get a few spares in any case. It will say on the tire what size you need. Well, it’ll say the size of the tire anyway.



Spare repair kits, inner tubes or both?
I'm actually quite proud of  myself, though I had to faff about getting the chain back on the wheel.


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Spare repair kits, inner tubes or both?
> I'm actually quite proud of  myself, though I had to faff about getting the chain back on the wheel.



Well, dunno about repair kits. But definitely keep spare tubes - better for if you get a puncture out and about.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> Well, dunno about repair kits. But definitely keep spare tubes - better for if you get a puncture out and about.



Makes sense.

In fact not sure ive done such a good job after all - I think it maybe slowly deflating


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> In fact not sure ive done such a good job after all - I think it maybe slowly deflating



Ha, though you still did a good job getting the tire off an on


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

I puncture fairly rarely, so am lazy with repairs. I just replace. 

<remembers state of yesterday's trail>

<touches wood>


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2020)

BigTom said:


> riding the 5 miles back from work was bad enough, I don't enjoy cycling in this heat... it's better than walking though, which I had to do for the last half mile probably after getting a puncture... second in two weeks after two years of none, didn't find any reason last time so now I'm suspecting the wheel has an issue... also got a broken spoke on the front wheel so in for a service in a week. Possibly the wheels, which are the ones which came with the bike, need replacing, it's been three and a half years and they are bontrager wheels so idk, I'd think they'd last longer than that, I don't do huge numbers of miles, 50 miles/week commuting and maybe 10-20 visiting friends/going out/whatever. We'll see what they say at the service.



If your spokes gone might be one of the others poking through?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm absolutely bloody loving this whole cycling lark I have to say. Having had a little go on a friend's 2k gravel bike at the weekend, I've realised that my bike's a very heavy clunky old thing with shit brakes and er _eccentric_ gears but like Emily with Bagpuss; I love him.

I reckon it's like wearing drag shorts when swim training though; if/when I get a modern bike, I'm going to be brilliant.

I've been toying with the idea of commuting by bike for years but never quite had the bottle....loads of reasons not to: I like sleeping; I don't want to arrive at work all knackered and sweaty; I've got too much to carry; it'll take too long; I'll probably die etc. 

I've been riding to work for the last 3 or 4 weeks though. Obviously covid has played a part; less traffic; less need to be at work so early; less shit to carry. Also the weather's been great. I do arrive at work like a sweaty knacker but a change of clothes and a "Brit shower" as an Aus mate calls it (splash pits + spray down with right guard), and I'm ready. On a good day, I can stop gasping for breath and requiring immediate medical attention within about 20 minutes.

As Cid said upthread (and thanks again for the encouragement), the improvement is relatively quick. I finally got up a hill that's fucked with me on every commute yesterday. My legs were jelly and I considered stopping at the defibrillator by the shops but still. Other hills* that i couldn't get up 3 weeks ago I've realised aren't actually hills but just long slopes.

So yeh, cycling eh, brilliant.




*Hills that Northern posters would utterly piss themselves laughing at obviously


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> Interview with the guy who started it on Francis Cade's channel:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me... that has a clip of him getting pulled for smelling of weed. He's in full road gear... They barely look at the people he's with (who are white).



Yeah watched that too, it's completely mad. Inspirational guy who set the BCN up


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2020)

is anyone masking up on their bike? had to take mine off on the way home today as it was too sweaty


----------



## BigTom (Jun 24, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> If your spokes gone might be one of the others poking through?



broken spoke is on the front wheel, puncture is on the rear wheel... I'm not great with mechanics but I'm pretty confident that's not the problem


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> Ha, though you still did a good job getting the tire off an on


Im actually quite pissed. Thought id located the one and only hole, so not sure why its deflating now? New inner tube?


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> is anyone masking up on their bike? had to take mine off on the way home today as it was too sweaty



Seems completely unnecessary to me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Seems completely unnecessary to me


you breathe a lot harder when cycling


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> is anyone masking up on their bike? had to take mine off on the way home today as it was too sweaty


No, completely pointless as far as I can tell.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> you breathe a lot harder when cycling



Chances of you having anything are pretty low if you've been isolating right? And its not like you'll be breathing directly into anyone's face whilst cycling


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Chances of you having anything are pretty low if you've been isolating right? And its not like you'll be breathing directly into anyone's face whilst cycling


I haven't been isolating. i read something about needing to keep 30ft away from others when cycling


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't been isolating. i read something about needing to keep 30ft away from others when cycling



30ft seems excessive to me and quite possibly said when things were at its peak? If the majority have been isolating surely risks must be lower. Maybe you can put it on as much as you can over the next two weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> 30ft seems excessive to me and quite possibly said when things were at its peak? If the majority have been isolating surely risks must be lower. Maybe you can put it on as much as you can over the next two weeks.


it hasn't gone away! i'm wearing a mask outside the house for the foreseeable feature - i just hope the weather improves soon


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Im actually quite pissed. Thought id located the one and only hole, so not sure why its deflating now? New inner tube?



I mean obviously I have no idea... but could be more than one hole, could be the repair wasn't perfect. When you change your tube, you should also run your hand around the inside of the tire and rim, in case there's a bit of glass or something floating about - that's a common cause of secondary punctures. I think - this was a while ago - I stopped using repair kits just because I had a couple that didn't quite work, and chasing down the problems didn't seem worth the money. But like I say, I've generally not punctured often... Decent tires help (though they are expensive), and good riding technique. E.g a couple of weeks ago I managed to get a cheap alu road bike just for use on my indoor trainer. Took it for a bit of a spin and after about 50 meters misjudged a kerb and popped the front tube. So yeah, pressure, technique and tire choice all play a part.


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't been isolating. i read something about needing to keep 30ft away from others when cycling



This vox article breaks that down a bit... It does actually suggest wearing a mask, but reading between the lines it is still a marginal risk. You could wear a mask if you're likely to cycle through a busy area, take it off for longer rides.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 24, 2020)

Cid said:


> I mean obviously I have no idea... but could be more than one hole,* could be the repair wasn't perfect.* When you change your tube, you should also run your hand around the inside of the tire and rim, in case there's a bit of glass or something floating about - that's a common cause of secondary punctures. I think - this was a while ago - I stopped using repair kits just because I had a couple that didn't quite work, and chasing down the problems didn't seem worth the money. But like I say, I've generally not punctured often... Decent tires help (though they are expensive), and good riding technique. E.g a couple of weeks ago I managed to get a cheap alu road bike just for use on my indoor trainer. Took it for a bit of a spin and after about 50 meters misjudged a kerb and popped the front tube. So yeah, pressure, technique and tire choice all play a part.



Your input is much appreciated. Gonna have another look tonight and hope I find something. I did cycle along a particularly sharp, gravely path on Monday, with no particular technique whatsoever, so...

Edit: Bit in bold - after another water submerge, there is still air coming through the seal I put in earlier. Ill cover it up with the remaining stickers and check in the morning.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Your input is much appreciated. Gonna have another look tonight and hope I find something. I did cycle along a particularly sharp, gravely path on Monday, with no particular technique whatsoever, so...


A tip - When fitting, line up the logos on your tyres with the valve. Then, if you puncture and find the hole in the tube you will know where to look at on the tyre to find whatever it was that caused it.


----------



## klang (Jun 25, 2020)

Summer set up:


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2020)

littleseb said:


> Summer set up:View attachment 219406
> View attachment 219407
> View attachment 219408



Just lovely. Do you use front panniers?


----------



## klang (Jun 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> Just lovely. Do you use front panniers?



No, I just strap cargo on the rack, I do a lot of deliveries atm. Hence the bars, they allow for more pile up than the risers and are more comfy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2020)

Classy sight today, cyclist waiting to pull out at a junction and go right. Bloody great black old style land rover pulls up next to him on the left and they wait for the traffic to clear. The land rover gets fed up waiting and pulls out and clips the front end of the bike.

Cunt.

I was on the opposite side waiting to go down the road they just came from and its really tempted me to get a helmet cam or something as it was just so fucking dodgy.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 26, 2020)

Here's a question on shall we call it "Liberated" cycling i.e. cycling through a red light, no hands on a mobile phone  (i've witnessed this years ago)

Anyone seen , cycling through a red light, no hands, filming themselves yet?

it's got to happen soon?


----------



## nick (Jun 26, 2020)

The mythical Darwin Award hat-trick?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2020)

New bike arrived this morning, yay.

The good:

It's incredibly pretty. The pictures online really don't do the paint justice - the red is a lovely deep metallic, and what I thought was black is actually a dark metallic grey. Looks fantastic, and the tan sidewall tyres really look the part as well.
Quality of the frame is excellent - lovely Reynolds 725 tubing, the welds ae very neat indeed.
Came with a free little multitool and pedal spanner, along with a box of various other bits and bobs like helitape and rubber chain stay protectors, as well as two little pots of touch up paint. Small details but nice to have.
Included saddle seems pretty decent

The bad:

The stock bar tape is horrible cheap crap, that will be coming off as soon as possible.
The "gravel" handlebars have a very od drop that might take a bit of getting used to.
The setup out the box from Wiggle is utterly disgraceful. The rear mech cable has been cut too long so it clips the spokes on the rear wheel, and hasn't got a ferrule on the end so it's already fraying. Indexing was all over the place. The front mech however simply won't shift at all, it looks like the cable tension is none existent. Literally unridable.


So, an afternoon downloading the installation manual for a GRX front derailleur awaits 

I JUST WANT TO RIDE IT NOW DAMNIT


----------



## MBV (Jun 30, 2020)

Daft question - I get you can fit puncture repair stuff inc spare tube in a saddle bag but where are people putting the pump?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2020)

dfm said:


> Daft question - I get you can fit puncture repair stuff inc spare tube in a saddle bag but where are people putting the pump?


Either in a jersey pocket or most mini pumps come with a little bracket you can attach next to a bottle cage.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2020)

dfm said:


> Daft question - I get you can fit puncture repair stuff inc spare tube in a saddle bag but where are people putting the pump?




I have one of these I can screw to the frame. Goes into one of the screw holes you'd normally use for water bottle cages.









						Halfords Dual Action Bike Pump | Halfords UK
					

Shop the latest Halfords Dual Action Bike Pump at Halfords UK




					www.halfords.com
				




Annoying that one appears to have a PSI gauge which mine doesn't. Bastards have improved it the last few years.


----------



## MBV (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah mine does have a bracket too. I will have to find where I put it.


----------



## nick (Jun 30, 2020)

Or put a couple of cartridges and the inflator head in a pocket


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2020)

The CO2 canister ones are very compact, those go in pockets. If you’re not going on a very long ride you can also store stuff in a spare water bottle slot. Tbh I still just carry a small backpack.


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2020)

nick said:


> View attachment 220194 View attachment 220195 View attachment 220197
> 
> Or put a couple of cartridges and the inflator head in a pocket



Ah that looks very neat.


----------



## nick (Jun 30, 2020)

Cid said:


> Ah that looks very neat.



Yep, it is  - but there are better ways to spend your money, if you don't have one that came with your bike. Also only skinny (latex?) inner tubes will fit in it
Swat box. 
Still it does come with a nice little multi-tool


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2020)

nick said:


> Yep, it is  - but there are better ways to spend your money, if you don't have one that came with your bike. Also only skinny (latex?) inner tubes will fit in it
> Swat box.
> Still it does come with a nice little multi-tool



I might make my own at some point... I want to get my head round the basics of composite manufacture and it would make an interesting starter project.


----------



## nick (Jun 30, 2020)

Be aware that, if you are old and fat like me, you will occasionally be asked if your bike is electric by people that mistake it for a battery / motor


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2020)

nick said:


> Be aware that, if you are old and fat like me, you will occasionally be asked if your bike is electric by people that mistake it for a battery / motor



Ha, I suspect I’ve assumed that myself in the past.


----------



## turing test (Jun 30, 2020)

dfm said:


> Daft question - I get you can fit puncture repair stuff inc spare tube in a saddle bag but where are people putting the pump?


You may be able to fit a frame pump on, depending on your bike frame.  Even with out a pump peg you can often get them to fit well.  Usually you need a metal frame.


----------



## MBV (Jun 30, 2020)

I get it now. This is the one I have: Wiggle | Topeak Mini DX Master Blaster Pump with Gauge | Hand Pumps

Other cyclists will be even more pleased when they overtake me if they think I have assistance


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2020)

Managed to sort the crappy setup from Wiggle and took my new bike out for a quick spin. First impressions are good, 650B wheels/47c tyres is like riding on a cloud, so comfy compared to my usual road bike 

GRX shifts as crisply and reliably as anything else from Shimano, and the 30/34  lowest gear would get me up a cliff if needed, it’s ridiculously low.

Flat pedals are still horrible crap though, ordered a pair of SPD’s on next day delivery as soon as I got back through my door


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 30, 2020)

dfm said:


> Daft question - I get you can fit puncture repair stuff inc spare tube in a saddle bag but where are people putting the pump?


Just get a co2 nozzle and a few cartridges.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 220260


Do those handlebars need to be rotated?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do those handlebars need to be rotated?


No, although I can see it looks like that from that angle. They’re a shallow drop with a bit of an outward flare. They’re a bit odd at first but i think will make more sense on a steep loose gravel descent, the sort of thing it’s built for. Will try and get a pic...

Pic:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, although I can see it looks like that from that angle. They’re a shallow drop with a bit of an outward flare. They’re a bit odd at first but i think will make more sense on a steep loose gravel descent, the sort of thing it’s built for. Will try and get a pic...
> 
> Pic:
> 
> View attachment 220263


Oh yeah. Not done a lot of gravel myself, apart from when some routing goes awry.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Stuck it on fleaBay as recommended. Have had loads of offers ranging from £50  to £125 which I have rejected so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went for £242 in the end which was very very welcome in the current financial climate


----------



## BigTom (Jul 2, 2020)

A website has appeared for the £50 cycle repair voucher scheme, currently just for shops to register to accept the vouchers but says applications for the public will be opening soon








						Fix Your Bike Voucher Repair Scheme
					

The Fix Your Bike Voucher Scheme aims to encourage more people in England to embrace cycling as an alternative to private cars and public transport, particularly while social distancing measures are in place. The scheme will be open to anyone who has an unused bike in need of a repair. It will...



					fixyourbikevoucherscheme.est.org.uk
				




https://fixyourbikevoucherscheme.es...ke Voucher Scheme - Shop Information Pack.pdf 
this PDF has a bit of info in it but is for the shops really.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2020)

Ha!

I did *exactly* that when I rode PBP on my Pashley Roadster. There are loads of *big* descents on which a heavy bike (and even heavier rider) can build up a LOT of speed. Get into a into a ludicrous low tuck and I was overtaking tons of riders on road bikes.

   

The downside is that on the climbs I was overtaken by -cough- just about everyone


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2020)

ska invita said:


>




They are a bit fucking fat for "pro cyclists".


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2020)

The fastest speed I’ve managed on a bike (since the days of analogue speedos at least) was on my big vintage 25kg pashley, hit 45.6 going down a straight dual carriageway hill in Cornwall. Haven’t gone close to that on my road bike, not very confident on descents generally!  

I’ve also overtaken road bikes going uphill on it, plenty on the BHF London-Brighton night ride where people with fancy bikes bought through the bike to work scheme had taken them out of the garage for the second time ever. My mate I rode that with had done it before and said you could tell when a hill was round the corner due to the characteristic ‘clacking’ sound of people unclipping to walk up.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 7, 2020)

Fell off my bike on the way home from work  relatively low speed, tramlined myself on a path edge because I was concentrating on a dog and binned the bike. More or less landed on my feet and thought I'd got away with wounded pride but I seem to have pulled something in my knee because I'm now hobbling around wincing.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 8, 2020)

Knee is still bollocksed 

I built this rather handsome beast of burden for a guy today though. He's going to bikepack the Western Isles on it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Knee is still bollocksed
> 
> I built this rather handsome beast of burden for a guy today though. He's going to bikepack the Western Isles on it.
> 
> View attachment 221385


Nice, what’s the frame/rest of it?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nice, what’s the frame/rest of it?


He did tell me the name of the framebuilder but I instantly forgot. It was a small English custom steel place. He bought it in about 2004 as a single speed jump bike (it's got an eccentric BB) and the fork is a new Surly one, I think he had done the respray himself. The wheels are 26" with XT centrelock hubs, the bars are On-One Jones bar copies, and he'd bought a new SLX 11 speed drivetrain and brakes and a new Hope headset. It was a fun build. He's only about the same height as me so it being 'old fashioned 26"' is not a problem


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2020)

Chas Roberts frame?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 8, 2020)

Winot said:


> Chas Roberts frame?


Nah, it wasn't any big name that I would remember!


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 8, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> New bike arrived this morning, yay.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...



Nice that they provided touch up paint - I need some for my bike but none provided

Do I approach the supplier of my bike or the manufacturer for the correct paint match?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2020)

First proper “give it the beans” ride round Sutton Park on my gravel bike today. OMG, it’s such a _fun_ thing to ride. Had lots of entertainment leaving people riding MTB’s in my dust on the climbs.

They came past me on the downhill bits, obviously, but you get more points from your legs than you do gravity  

However, I’m now coming to grips with the reality of having to clean a bike covered in mud whilst living in a second floor flat...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, although I can see it looks like that from that angle. They’re a shallow drop with a bit of an outward flare. They’re a bit odd at first but i think will make more sense on a steep loose gravel descent, the sort of thing it’s built for. Will try and get a pic...
> 
> Pic:
> 
> View attachment 220263



Does anyone really ride a gravel bike on the drops anyway? Should just end at the hoods..?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Does anyone really ride a gravel bike on the drops anyway? Should just end at the hoods..?


Yes, I did properly for the first time today and it "clicked". As on the road, if you're descending you should be on the drops. Way more control.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes, I did properly for the first time today and it "clicked". As on the road, if you're descending you should be on the drops. Way more control.



Having had a cyclo-cross bike for over ten years I have to say that I rode on the drops only once on a savage downhill and it wasn’t enjoyable. Certainly no control. Perhaps different riding styles, or different expectations of what you should be blatting down?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Having had a cyclo-cross bike for over ten years I have to say that I rode on the drops only once on a savage downhill and it wasn’t enjoyable. Certainly no control. Perhaps different riding styles, or different expectations of what you should be blatting down?


I just find being on the drops has two advantages - it gets my weight lower over the front wheel and helps with grip, plus if its bumpy your hands are kinda "hooked" in the drops and you have more control over the direction you're going in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I just find being on the drops has two advantages - it gets my weight lower over the front wheel and helps with grip, plus if its bumpy your hands are kinda "hooked" in the drops and you have more control over the direction you're going in.



I really not any expert, but when I hurtle down rough tracks, if my face were within six inches of the stem I reckon my teeth would have an excuse for looking as ropey as they do...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2020)

> Use your drops
> Similar to riding the road, it’s typically easiest to descend in the drops on a 'cross bike. “I feel like I have better control of the bike,” says Nash. “You can actually get a little bit of rest, too,” she adds. “If you’re on the top of the hoods, you really have to hold on to the handlebars.” The drops offer more control and a more relaxed hand position for descending.







__





						Cyclocross Skills: Descend with Confidence
					

Cross Vegas champion Katerina Nash gives us her top tips to help you crush every descent




					www.bicycling.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense, love the only picture in that article shows every single rider on the hoods though, (it’s just a stock pic).

I guess I’m thinking of more mountain bikey rough descents, the type of which I never even have considered on my old cyclocross bike, where you don’t relax on the bars so much, the whole thing is more of an upper body work-out and it’s good to hang over the back wheel.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 11, 2020)

Took advantage of mild insomnia and went out at 6am this morning. Was fabulous - early morning sun and no cars anywhere. Did 53 miles @ 16.6mph and still got home in time for a decent breakfast


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes, I did properly for the first time today and it "clicked". As on the road, if you're descending you should be on the drops. Way more control.



You get more breaking effort on the drops too although that is less of an issue these days but it used to matter a lot when riding CX with cantis.


----------



## Winot (Jul 14, 2020)

Spotted in London yesterday - an Optima Orca recumbent - no longer made apparently. Cool as fuck.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Speaking of which, can anyone recommend me a heavy longish lockable chain that can complement my D-lock. My old one is rusted up and takes a lot of wiggling to unlock



Just bought a Hiplok Gold. You can wear it as a belt so it’s very handy for carrying around, weighs 2.2kg so adds to your work out too...


----------



## chriswill (Jul 14, 2020)

Picked up a gravel bike to help beat the COVID  calories. I’m converted, it’s great fun


----------



## weepiper (Jul 14, 2020)

chriswill said:


> Picker up a gravel bike to help beat the COVID  calories. I’m converted, it’s great fun


Diverge E5? Nice.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 14, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Diverge E5? Nice.



Yeah, first ally bike I’ve had in years. Love how responsive it is. Indexing the 1x however proved a pain in the arse.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 16, 2020)

After 30 years of not riding I've bought a bike!  

About five years ago an old back injury stopped me playing sports and in the intervening time I've become incredibly unfit. I'd been thinking on and off about buying a bike ever since and last year I had a health check which confirmed that I needed to do a lot more exercise. After the health check I started walking but during lockdown the walks have got longer. I've seen so many cyclists on the bridleways and unmade roads that it gave me the kick up the backside I needed to bite the bullet and buy one. 

I've had the bike a couple of weeks now and I've enjoyed the experience so far but I'm very apprehensive about the traffic. The other problem for someone as unfit as me is that I live in the Surrey Hills so going anywhere involves some pretty steep inclines - I'm not enjoying them much at the moment!  

I've been using MapMyWalk on my phone (which I think is exactly the same as MapMyRide) to monitor my (lack of) improvement but I'm not sure that the max speed aspect is accurate. Apparently I maxed out at 244 mph on my ride after work today!  The graphical data seems to suggest a more pedestrian 18 mph though.

Anyone suggest a cheap, hopefully free, app which will allow me to compare my rides and map my routes. 

Oh, I guess I should mention the bike, it's a Norco Fluid HT.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> After 30 years of not riding I've bought a bike!
> 
> About five years ago an old back injury stopped me playing sports and in the intervening time I've become incredibly unfit. I'd been thinking on and off about buying a bike ever since and last year I had a health check which confirmed that I needed to do a lot more exercise. After the health check I started walking but during lockdown the walks have got longer. I've seen so many cyclists on the bridleways and unmade roads that it gave me the kick up the backside I needed to bite the bullet and buy one.
> 
> ...


Strava


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strava


Thanks bees, I’ll have a look at the free version.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just bought a Hiplok Gold. You can wear it as a belt so it’s very handy for carrying around, weighs 2.2kg so adds to your work out too...


I used to wear a chain round my waist but somebody pointed out that was quite dangerous if i came off (they actually said "you'll shatter your fucking pelvis with that"). Stopped doing it.

They might have been exaggerating but after the bruise i had when i got knocked off once with a mobile in my pocket i can believe it.


Edit: haha, they actually market it as "wearable". No way would i want that anywhere near my hip bones. Hiplok GOLD Wearable Bicycle Chain Lock | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

Leafster said:


> After 30 years of not riding I've bought a bike!
> 
> About five years ago an old back injury stopped me playing sports and in the intervening time I've become incredibly unfit. I'd been thinking on and off about buying a bike ever since and last year I had a health check which confirmed that I needed to do a lot more exercise. After the health check I started walking but during lockdown the walks have got longer. I've seen so many cyclists on the bridleways and unmade roads that it gave me the kick up the backside I needed to bite the bullet and buy one.
> 
> ...




Nice bike!

The hills are fuckers, no shame in pushing the bike up. Round here much of the trails are sandy, which is doubly bad. In fact the part of the North Downs Way closest to me is steep as hell up out of town, then the steep decent is thick sand, so no reward for all the effort of getting to the top. Seriously considering an e-mtb, get more of the fun stuff with less of the tedious crap, still get a proper workout. Just the cost of the buggers...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

tommers said:


> I used to wear a chain round my waist but somebody pointed out that was quite dangerous if i came off (they actually said "you'll shatter your fucking pelvis with that"). Stopped doing it.
> 
> They might have been exaggerating but after the bruise i had when i got knocked off once with a mobile in my pocket i can believe it.
> 
> ...



Could be an issue, broke ribs snowboarding due to buckles on the trousers. But the lock sits round my gut rather than on hips, so will risk it...


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> The hills are fuckers, no shame in pushing the bike up. Round here much of the trails are sandy, which is doubly bad. In fact the part of the North Downs Way closest to me is steep as hell up out of town, then the steep decent is thick sand, so no reward for all the effort of getting to the top. Seriously considering an e-mtb, get more of the fun stuff with less of the tedious crap, still get a proper workout. Just the cost of the buggers...


I did think about getting an e-MTB but the price put me off, especially as I wasn't entirely sure how I'd get on cycling at my age. My neighbour, who's in his late 80s has an e-bike and it helps him get around the hills here. He still goes out for 30ish mile ride once a week.

The trails round here are more flint and chalk so the loose surface has given me a couple of minor scares when my brakes have locked up the wheels on the descents. I've quickly learnt to spot the signs now! I'm about a mile from Route 21 of the National Cycling Network so I've mostly been cycling over to it and taking that down to the North Downs Way and then back.  I'll start venturing further afield soon once I feel more confident with the traffic.

I don't think I've ever studied contour lines on a map more carefully!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I did think about getting an e-MTB but the price put me off, especially as I wasn't entirely sure how I'd get on cycling at my age. My neighbour, who's in his late 80s has an e-bike and it helps him get around the hills here. He still goes out for 30ish mile ride once a week.
> 
> The trails round here are more flint and chalk so the loose surface has given me a couple of minor scares when my brakes have locked up the wheels on the descents. I've quickly learnt to spot the signs now! I'm about a mile from Route 21 of the National Cycling Network so I've mostly been cycling over to it and taking that down to the North Downs Way and then back.  I'll start venturing further afield soon once I feel more confident with the traffic.
> 
> I don't think I've ever studied contour lines on a map more carefully!



Nothing makes you interested in contour lines like pouring over a route for your day off on Google maps and plotting out a route only to find out that what looks like a nice easy quiet route contains A Hill that just seems to last forever.

So thats why I use OpenCycleMaps instead


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nothing makes you interested in contour lines like pouring over a route for your day off on Google maps and plotting out a route only to find out that what looks like a nice easy quiet route turns out to be just that with no big hills to make it interesting


Fixed for you


----------



## Pgd (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello thread, long-time lurker and very occasional poster here.
Felt compelled to jump in by the talk of gravel bikes and Surrey Hills.  My trusty old lightweight hybrid died a few weeks back and I've replaced it with a Boardman ADV 8.8 off eBay.  Still getting used to drop bars but the bike itself is ace.  Anyhow, we'll be house-sitting one of the properties on the Polesden Lacey estate in a few weeks' time, and I can't wait to explore the NDW, Leith Hill, etc.  Any particular recommendations for routes or destinations that aren't too "gnarly" Leafster Bahnhof Strasse ?  Cheers!


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Having had a cyclo-cross bike for over ten years I have to say that I rode on the drops only once on a savage downhill and it wasn’t enjoyable. Certainly no control. Perhaps different riding styles, or different expectations of what you should be blatting down?



They're not really the same thing, gravel and cross... I mean I know there's a degree of marketing guff. But CX bikes are designed for CX racing, and that means twitchy controls and everything built to comply with racing rules - so mainly at the moment that would be less flexibility in tire/wheel choice. And frames designed for shouldering. You can hammer it on a gravel bike and the slacker angles give you a bit more stability. Though er... yeah... it depends on your definition of Savage downhill. I wouldn't touch Fort William with my hardtail, let alone my gravel bike. I mean... I probably wouldn't touch it with anything if I'm totally honest.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Hello thread, long-time lurker and very occasional poster here.
> Felt compelled to jump in by the talk of gravel bikes and Surrey Hills.  My trusty old lightweight hybrid died a few weeks back and I've replaced it with a Boardman ADV 8.8 off eBay.  Still getting used to drop bars but the bike itself is ace.  Anyhow, we'll be house-sitting one of the properties on the Polesden Lacey estate in a few weeks' time, and I can't wait to explore the NDW, Leith Hill, etc.  Any particular recommendations for routes or destinations that aren't too "gnarly" Leafster Bahnhof Strasse ?  Cheers!




Leith Hill, Holmbury Hill are very much mountain bike territory, gravel bikes won't be fun there. North Downs Way was a mixture of bridleways and footpaths, they have now joined it up to make it cycle friendly all the way, a gravel bike will be fine. Also this: Cycling | Surrey Hills  The Elstead, Puttenham, Thursley, Frensham and Punchbowl loops are fine on a gravel bike, they are better on a mtb, but a gravel bike will be fine for 85% of them, just walk the rest. They are fabulous routes, miles and miles of off-road, last week I did 22 miles all on trails and only crossed two tarmac roads...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

Cid said:


> They're not really the same thing, gravel and cross... I mean I know there's a degree of marketing guff. But CX bikes are designed for CX racing, and that means twitchy controls and everything built to comply with racing rules - so mainly at the moment that would be less flexibility in tire/wheel choice. And frames designed for shouldering. You can hammer it on a gravel bike and the slacker angles give you a bit more stability. Though er... yeah... it depends on your definition of Savage downhill. I wouldn't touch Fort William with my hardtail, let alone my gravel bike. I mean... I probably wouldn't touch it with anything if I'm totally honest.




Bloke in the office opposite me just spent £2.5k on a gravel bike and yeah, the wheels are bigger and so on, but they are definitely much closer to CX than mtb (when I go full yob I like to ride down a very large flight of stairs in Guildford, his bike would fall to bits). It's a fucking nice bike though and weighs about half what my hardtail does, and about a third of what the e-mtb I'm eyeing up weighs.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Hello thread, long-time lurker and very occasional poster here.
> Felt compelled to jump in by the talk of gravel bikes and Surrey Hills.  My trusty old lightweight hybrid died a few weeks back and I've replaced it with a Boardman ADV 8.8 off eBay.  Still getting used to drop bars but the bike itself is ace.  Anyhow, we'll be house-sitting one of the properties on the Polesden Lacey estate in a few weeks' time, and I can't wait to explore the NDW, Leith Hill, etc.  Any particular recommendations for routes or destinations that aren't too "gnarly" Leafster Bahnhof Strasse ?  Cheers!


It's a bit too soon for me to make any recommendations as I've only been cycling for a little over two weeks. Bahnhof Strasse 's suggestions look reasonable to me from my limited knowledge. My bit of the North Downs Way is on the eastern edge of the Surrey Hills. From my walks I know that some of the actual NDW around here is just footpath but I think there are bridle paths and tracks pretty close to it that you could cycle along. Just take a decent map or map app with you so you can rejoin the NDW.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

Leafster said:


> It's a bit too soon for me to make any recommendations as I've only been cycling for a little over two weeks. Bahnhof Strasse 's suggestions look reasonable to me from my limited knowledge. My bit of the North Downs Way is on the eastern edge of the Surrey Hills. From my walks I know that some of the actual NDW around here is just footpath but I think there are bridle paths and tracks pretty close to it that you could cycle along. Just take a decent map or map app with you so you can rejoin the NDW.




AFAIK they have now completed the signage to make it possible to cycle the entire NDW (routing to Bridleways where there are footpath bits), but that may have been delayed a bit by the plague. The NDW almost passes Polesden Lacey, so maybe a better bet than the routes around my way as Pgd would probably need to drive to get on to those ones.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> AFAIK they have now completed the signage to make it possible to cycle the entire NDW (routing to Bridleways where there are footpath bits), but that may have been delayed a bit by the plague. The NDW almost passes Polesden Lacey, so maybe a better bet than the routes around my way as Pgd would probably need to drive to get on to those ones.


Ah, I'll have to look out for the signage. I know where NCR21 joins the NDW it's only possible to cycle westwards along it. The eastern arm climbs up the edge of a steep field and IIRC even has steps. However, I know there's a rough track heading eastwards which runs almost parallel and joins another road which takes you back to the NDW. I'm planning on cycling that bit over the weekend.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

The Cycle Surrey Hills network was formed in 2018, it got lottery funding but only cost £18K, the price of two high-end e-mtbs! They linked bridleways and marked them up on to five interlocking loops, they opened up Hankley Common to bikes when they were previously banned by the MOD, such a lot of awesome riding created for such a small sum of money, it's a lovely thing to have on my doorstep. Luck boy that I am.


----------



## Pgd (Jul 17, 2020)

Hah, sounds like between you you know the bits just too far to the east & west of where I'll be riding 
Thanks for the tips, though.  I did read some webpages on Leith/Holmbury/Hurtwood and got the sense they were more for hardcore MTBs, but from previous walks it felt like there were some wider, maintained tracks/bways as well.  Just have to check it out I guess!  I'm happy enough on the road, and what I've been doing so far is joining up short-ish bits of rough with longer stretches of tarmac, so I'll probably start with something similar. Will have to check out SW Surrey at some point though, sounds ace!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Hah, sounds like between you you know the bits just too far to the east & west of where I'll be riding
> Thanks for the tips, though.  I did read some webpages on Leith/Holmbury/Hurtwood and got the sense they were more for hardcore MTBs, but from previous walks it felt like there were some wider, maintained tracks/bways as well.  Just have to check it out I guess!  I'm happy enough on the road, and what I've been doing so far is joining up short-ish bits of rough with longer stretches of tarmac, so I'll probably start with something similar. Will have to check out SW Surrey at some point though, sounds ace!




North Downs Way runs through Ranmore Common...


----------



## Leafster (Jul 17, 2020)

I was just about to mention Ranmore Common. I've been trying to think of things near to Polesdon Lacey from my walks. There's Denbies Vineyards which I think you can cycle through (there's definitely wide footpaths, the Pack Horse Bridge and the house that both Ralph Vaughn Williams and Charles Darwin lived in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2020)

There is the elephant tree at Ranmore, you'll know it when you see it. We held a rave under it back in 2003. Pineapple Tribe done one in the chalk quarry up the road, literally, 100 metres away...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2020)

All you lucky people with nice cycling infra. 

I'd like to get down to Lea Valley more but the bits between that and Epping Forest are just not fun by the look of the map. Tried a back way via bridleways at one point and got mullered by overgrowth.


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bloke in the office opposite me just spent £2.5k on a gravel bike and yeah, the wheels are bigger and so on, but they are definitely much closer to CX than mtb (when I go full yob I like to ride down a very large flight of stairs in Guildford, his bike would fall to bits). It's a fucking nice bike though and weighs about half what my hardtail does, and about a third of what the e-mtb I'm eyeing up weighs.



I dunno... I think for me mtb is still a bit late 90s-early 2000s XC which is substantially similar. I never really got into lobbing myself down stairs and the like.

That said I was down south yesterday and saw a bloke on a Canyon grail CF (starting price £2149), pootling home from the yacht club about 8mph in shorts, T-shirt and sandals.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Cycle Surrey Hills network


It's 20+ years since I've been there - I remember some lovely narrow leafy steep bits which seemed a million miles away from Surrey's commuter belt image.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 18, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> All you lucky people with nice cycling infra.
> 
> I'd like to get down to Lea Valley more but the bits between that and Epping Forest are just not fun by the look of the map. Tried a back way via bridleways at one point and got mullered by overgrowth.





David Clapson said:


> It's 20+ years since I've been there - I remember some lovely narrow leafy steep bits which seemed a million miles away from Surrey's commuter belt image.


It’s only since I started walking a lot more around here that I realised just how many bike friendly trails there were. That’s why I finally bought a bike. It’s not perfect but with the help of various conservation groups and the local councils things have improved.

I have noticed a lot of overgrown tracks recently but that’s because maintenance work has been put on hold as a result of the pandemic. Having said that, the council were out on Friday cutting back the undergrowth on one route I’ve been using to avoid a main road and massive roundabout.

Surrey does have this image of being commuter land but surprisingly has the highest density of trees of any English county and my district is around 95% green belt.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> It's 20+ years since I've been there - I remember some lovely narrow leafy steep bits which seemed a million miles away from Surrey's commuter belt image.


Surrey is the leafiest county in the UK.


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2020)

Back up on burbage edge.



I found a slightly nicer route out of town, which is good. Bit more gradual ascent and a fair bit of it off road... I mean on road is fine for getting places (And in general), but the last route I used just felt a bit unsafe. Nasty little climb with some blind corners and moderate number of cars.


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2020)

The trail itself can be kind of brutal... have to be constantly on the ball given loose rock, very varied surface. But good fun when your line choice works out.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 19, 2020)

As I mentioned a little bit up thread I did get out yesterday down to the North Downs Way on the bike. The signage isn't exactly clear on my patch where the cycle route diverges from the NDW proper so local knowledge or a map might be useful. 





The pointer end on to the camera just says bridleway even though it's the only way to travel eastwards to keep close the the NDW.

I did my first proper hill on a narrow and twisty stretch of road with lots of cars to climb back to the top of the ridge. I didn't feel that safe and a horse-riding friend who popped over this afternoon told me a horse and rider were killed on the hill recently by a car travelling too fast. 

I also found a couple of trails on my way back which were steep and rock-strewn. I walked up one but did manage the decent on the other. A neighbour has since mentioned he won't take his bike on the one I got down so I feel a little better about my ability. 

Having a little rest on the way back.





I tried out Strava beesonthewhatnow I'm still getting used to it but it looks good. I was interested to see what other people have named various segments - one section I rode through some woods has been called "rooty tooty"


----------



## Leafster (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, there's too many barbed wire fences around here for my liking!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I was interested to see what other people have named various segments - one section I rode through some woods has been called "rooty tooty"


----------



## weepiper (Jul 19, 2020)

Leafster said:


> As I mentioned a little bit up thread I did get out yesterday down to the North Downs Way on the bike. The signage isn't exactly clear on my patch where the cycle route diverges from the NDW proper so local knowledge or a map might be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your forks are on backwards! If you undo the two Allen key bolts on the handlebar stem then rotate the front wheel 180 degrees to the left so that you end up with the brake caliper on the left side of the bike as you're sitting on it you will find the descents massively easier


----------



## Leafster (Jul 19, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Your forks are on backwards! If you undo the two Allen key bolts on the handlebar stem then rotate the front wheel 180 degrees to the left so that you end up with the brake caliper on the left side of the bike as you're sitting on it you will find the descents massively easier


Thank you! That's how it arrived from Evans Cycles! All I did was wheel it out of the box and straighten the handlebars. I didn't think about turning the wheel 180 degrees before doing it!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Thank you! That's how it arrived from Evans Cycles! All I did was wheel it out of the box and straighten the handlebars. I didn't think about turning the wheel 180 degrees before doing it!



You straightened the handlebars the wrong way ( I did the same with BB2’s bike recently, but did notice before handing it over to her!)

Another reason to buy all our shit from weepiper‘s shop. Not hugely convenient for the Surrey Hills massive tho...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I tried out Strava beesonthewhatnow I'm still getting used to it but it looks good. I was interested to see what other people have named various segments - one section I rode through some woods has been called "rooty tooty"



I was quite proud when a couple of my creations got a mention in the comments on a roadCC article about stupid segment names, ‘Cameron did a pig in the face’ was one of them (topical for the time).

This one is a favourite (not my work):





__





						The narwhal, or narwhale (Monodon monoceros), is a medium-sized toothed whale and possesses a large "tusk" from a protruding canine tooth. It lives year-round in the Arctic waters around Greenland, Canada, and Russia. It is one of two living species 
					






					www.strava.com


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2020)

_joins thread_



That bike's far too posh for my shed. But it won't be going anywhere till it has lock and lights and I have a helmet.

Bit nervous going back on the road after over 13 years. Going to be stopping for all the red lights and trying to be sensible.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2020)

^ Sensible move to get one with three wheels.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2020)

Buy a decent pump and keep the tyres firm, regularly lubricate the chain, stay safe & enjoy


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> _joins thread_
> 
> View attachment 223233
> 
> ...


I kept my Giant Defy in the spare bedroom for about a year until Mrs S. evicted it into the garage. With my other three.


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> ^ Sensible move to get one with three wheels.


Old 67ʼs pretty nippy on the downhills.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> _joins thread_
> 
> View attachment 223233
> 
> ...


What size frame is that? It looks smaller than it ought to


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What size frame is that? It looks smaller than it ought to


It looks pretty huge - the stem is way higher than my saddle


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It looks pretty huge - the stem is way higher than my saddle


Well maomao is a giant if i recall. A giant with a giant Giant


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What size frame is that? It looks smaller than it ought to


It's an XL. I don't think I even need the seat at maximum height. Certainly feels big enough but haven't ridden yet.


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Well maomao is a giant if i recall. A giant with a giant Giant


I've shrunk to six foot five and a half in my old age.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've shrunk to six foot five and a half in my old age.


south london's smallest giant


----------



## weepiper (Jul 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> _joins thread_
> 
> View attachment 223233
> 
> ...


Very nice. But keep it in the house until you've got a good lock and a ground anchor - bike theft from sheds and common stairs is absolutely rampant at the moment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2020)

If you can make it a wall anchor (needs to be a solid wall) that is better than ground, easier to use an angle grinder if the chain touches the ground I seem to remember. (Maybe overkill here, but been looking at emtbs and wondering how to keep it safe).


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you can make it a wall anchor (needs to be a solid wall) that is better than ground, easier to use an angle grinder if the chain touches the ground I seem to remember. (Maybe overkill here, but been looking at emtbs and wondering how to keep it safe).



My shed's a big brick building that locks. The problem is that's where I keep my angle grinder and other heavy tools so thieves wouldn't have to bring their own. Mrs maomao wants a new toy and bike shed anyway so I'm thinking one of those floorless metal sheds, bolted to cement floor with a Sheffield bike stand cemented in inside it.

Looks like my 500 quid bargain is going to end up costing us north of 800 quid.

Took it out for a spin over the park anyway (and a very little bit of traffic). Slightly disconcerting after such a long break.

The bike is very nice. The saddle had to go up a lot but there's still nearly a centimetre left before the max line. Disc brakes are nicer than I thought they would be. I used to love canti and v brakes and was a bit worried disc brakes would be too powerful and flip me over the front wheel or something but they are very responsive. I'm sure I can teach myself to adjust them when needed.

My body is not what it was. Still got some power in the legs (not that I got off the small chainwheel) but my arse feels like it's just been leathered by a sadistic headmaster and cycling underwear has gone straight to the top of my priority list. Also I've developed arthritis in my neck since I last rode a bike and it's affecting my ability to do a lifesaver without wobbling. More stretches and more practise there I think.


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2020)

I got one of those dirt cheap on-one helmets by the way:



Spoiler







It’s the XC version... it is pretty damn cheap. No choice of padding (though it does have some), plastic peak looks cheap and the fin at the back a bit ridiculous. Straps also cheap/thin. That said the foam seems to be pretty much as on my other helmet... the dial fit also works ok. The lack of padding options does make it a little uncomfortable on first impressions... I might take it out some time for a test (er... not a crash test hopefully). It’s kind of impressive in a way, but I’ll probably keep it as a spare and watch for deals on a Giro or something.


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh and don’t bother with the lights, they’re just a bit  too cheap. They do work ok, and again fine for emergencies, but the release system just looks like it’ll break after about 5 uses. Will take some pics of those some time.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m gonna need a bigger garage!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2020)

Of course it’s Mrs S. town bike that’s caused it. Sshh.


----------



## Cid (Jul 24, 2020)

Cycling does have the some what sad effect of making things smaller. As I get further into the peaks it's a bit like unlocking a new area in a computer game, sort of filled in the map of the last bit. Still many miles of adventuring mind, but I suppose in the end it's only about 35 x 15-20 miles. Even the Lake District isn't _that_ big. <eyes up Highlands>


----------



## Cid (Jul 24, 2020)

Also flying ant day. Still feel like they're in my hair or something.


----------



## Cid (Jul 25, 2020)

Thoughts on chain lube anyone? Been using an in-between one for the past couple of weeks, and used wet and dry variously before that. Put dry on yesterday after a thorough clean. I'm kind of tempted to go dry regardless of conditions and just reapply frequently/after every wet ride. It's just a pain in the arse doing a proper clean on a wet-lubed chain, really doesn't seem to take long before it's caked... Especially if I go off road a bit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2020)

1 - Clean your chain
2 - Buy a bottle of Squirt
3 - Use it
4 - Never worry about this ever again


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2020)

Think I could have probably done with some chain lube today. Broom wagon on the way, hoping this shit mountain bike fits in the back of a Hyundai i10, although I’m quite tempted to lob it over the wall into the Vouga river.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 25, 2020)

I must have used dozens of products over the years but I keep coming back to Muc-Off Degreaser and Park CL-1 lube. "Dry" lube does almost nothing in my experience as it doesn't penetrate the pin/plate interface.


----------



## maomao (Jul 25, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 1 - Clean your chain
> 2 - Buy a bottle of Squirt
> 3 - Use it
> 4 - Never worry about this ever again


It's twelve quid a bottle! I've got some three in one somewhere. Was invented for bikes.


----------



## Cid (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah but it'll get dirt sticking to it. Maybe. I've probably got some, might try it. People use all sorts of shit mind you... My mate just uses WD40 and the odd drop of oil. I'm not sure this is particularly good, but he did ride to London (from Sheffield) last weekend. The bike world is a bit of an odd one for stuff like this, everyones has their own thing they swear by.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 25, 2020)

I use this stuff at work


----------



## maomao (Jul 25, 2020)

When I was a courier I used gt85 daily before work. Quick wipe with a j-cloth after that. Do it in the evening if it had been wet. Didn't really clean the chain otherwise.


----------



## Cid (Jul 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> When I was a courier I used gt85 daily before work. Quick wipe with a j-cloth after that. Do it in the evening if it had been wet. Didn't really clean the chain otherwise.



I _think_ that's largely what I did. I certainly remember getting through a lot of the stuff.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's twelve quid a bottle! I've got some three in one somewhere. Was invented for bikes.


Yes, it is. It’s worth every penny. You put it on your chain after each ride and don’t have to worry about cleaning your chain ever again. Dirt literally falls off.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2020)

Your thoughts urban cycling collective

Years ago I got a magnesium framed mtb from Halfords and I mean years ago best guess 30+. At the time "around" £500, so not cheap not expensive.

It's sat in storage for YEARS flat tyres general neglect looks very sad

It's this worth chucking a few quid at through a local bike chap? 

I'm currently furloughed, returning to work next month then probably being re-fuloughed, (with luck?) in September so time is not pressing, but would this be chucking good money after bad


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 26, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Your thoughts urban cycling collective
> 
> Years ago I got a magnesium framed mtb from Halfords and I mean years ago best guess 30+. At the time "around" £500, so not cheap not expensive.
> 
> ...



Magnesium? Are you sure?

Bin it. Old bikes are rubbish and almost never worth spending money on.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Magnesium? Are you sure?
> 
> Bin it. Old bikes are rubbish and almost never worth spending money on.


99% sure next time I go to the storage unit I'll double check


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 26, 2020)

If it is. Set fire to it for entertainment value.


----------



## maomao (Jul 26, 2020)

If you're furloughed it might be an idea to treat it as a hobby project yourself rather than chucking money at someone else to fix it. Give it a clean up and see what works. Tyres won't be a problem but magnesium is prone to corrosion and possibly flammable. Have a good look over the frame yourself.


----------



## youbeauty (Jul 26, 2020)

I think Kirk dabbled in magnesium alloy frames and I seem to remember a red Kestral mag frame hanging up in cycle surgery for years in the mid 90s. If your frame is something boutique like that it will still be rubbish but could be worth quite a bit - try the retrobike forums.


----------



## Cid (Jul 26, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> 99% sure next time I go to the storage unit I'll double check



And take pics.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2020)

Cid said:


> And take pics.


_naturellement_


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2020)

youbeauty said:


> I think Kirk dabbled in magnesium alloy frames and I seem to remember a red Kestral mag frame hanging up in cycle surgery for years in the mid 90s. If your frame is something boutique like that it will still be rubbish but could be worth quite a bit - try the retrobike forums.



That's the kiddie, right there - Kirk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 26, 2020)

One of these?









						bikes: The Kirk Revolution
					

Retro Bike: The Kirk Revolution      Kirk Revolution DX      There always seems to be a lot of negativity regarding the Kirk in retro circl...




					dansbikestuff.blogspot.com


----------



## Leafster (Jul 26, 2020)

Just wanted to thank you again weepiper for pointing out the problem with my forks. I've been out a couple of times since and the steering is definitely a lot less twitchy.

Some of the narrower paths round here are definitely getting very overgrown. My hands are still tingling from all the nettle stings from this morning's ride.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 26, 2020)

If you're furloughed and you have time on your hands, fix it yourself. Is it rusty anywhere?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 26, 2020)

Noob question alert. 

I've got a problem with my rear derailleur or cassette. My bike locks into the highest gear as default. Every time I try and lower the gear, it initially let's me do so and then automatically chugs into the highest gear. Any tips on how I can fix it? And what tools I'll need? In the past I've always taken it to the shop yet it's costly and I want to learn how to fix it on my own.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 26, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Noob question alert.
> 
> I've got a problem with my rear derailleur or cassette. My bike locks into the highest gear as default. Every time I try and lower the gear, it initially let's me do so and then automatically chugs into the highest gear. Any tips on how I can fix it? And what tools I'll need? In the past I've always taken it to the shop yet it's costly and I want to learn how to fix it on my own.


What shifters/derailleur has it got?


----------



## Cid (Jul 26, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Noob question alert.
> 
> I've got a problem with my rear derailleur or cassette. My bike locks into the highest gear as default. Every time I try and lower the gear, it initially let's me do so and then automatically chugs into the highest gear. Any tips on how I can fix it? And what tools I'll need? In the past I've always taken it to the shop yet it's costly and I want to learn how to fix it on my own.



Bit annoying without a repair stand. But essentially you do this.


----------



## maomao (Jul 26, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Noob question alert.
> 
> I've got a problem with my rear derailleur or cassette. My bike locks into the highest gear as default. Every time I try and lower the gear, it initially let's me do so and then automatically chugs into the highest gear. Any tips on how I can fix it? And what tools I'll need? In the past I've always taken it to the shop yet it's costly and I want to learn how to fix it on my own.


Is the shifter indexed and does it move back too? Sounds more like a broken shifter.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 26, 2020)

maomao said:


> Is the shifter indexed and does it move back too? Sounds more like a broken shifter.



I don't know what this means but will take a look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 26, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Noob question alert.
> 
> I've got a problem with my rear derailleur or cassette. My bike locks into the highest gear as default. Every time I try and lower the gear, it initially let's me do so and then automatically chugs into the highest gear. Any tips on how I can fix it? And what tools I'll need? In the past I've always taken it to the shop yet it's costly and I want to learn how to fix it on my own.


Is it an old racer type bike (drop handlebars) with friction shifters on the frame, not the handlebars?

Edit, like this


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 26, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Is it an old racer type bike (drop handlebars) with friction shifters on the frame, not the handlebars?



Yep just like that.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 26, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yep just like that!


Ok. If it has a little D shaped ring like the one in my picture, fold it out to 90 degrees, then rotate it a bit clockwise and fold it back in again. Repeat until the gears stop jumping back to the highest one. If you tighten it too much the shift will become stiff and difficult, back it off a bit until you get a happy medium.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 26, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Ok. If it has a little D shaped ring like the one in my picture, fold it out to 90 degrees, then rotate it a bit clockwise and fold it back in again. Repeat until the gears stop jumping back to the highest one. If you tighten it too much the shift will become stiff and difficult, back it off a bit until you get a happy medium.



I think you're onto something here. I'll take a look tomorrow and get back to you, thank you!


----------



## Cid (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah, no I was totally wrong, different systems...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 28, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Think I could have probably done with some chain lube today. Broom wagon on the way, hoping this shit mountain bike fits in the back of a Hyundai i10, although I’m quite tempted to lob it over the wall into the Vouga river.
> 
> View attachment 223600



Got a new chain fitted at a shop locally for €10 all in, which is crazy cheap. Time to go play on some of the particularly steep ramps around here.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 28, 2020)

Fix your bike voucher scheme

it's all bikes bikes bikes at the moment.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Fix your bike voucher scheme
> 
> it's all bikes bikes bikes at the moment.


I wonder if I could find a shop/mechanic who would 'repair' my handlebars by chopping about eight inches off them and adding some bar ends.🤔


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> I wonder if I could find a shop/mechanic who would 'repair' my handlebars by chopping about eight inches off them and adding some bar ends.🤔


Why?


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why?



Flat handlebars always come too long so you can saw down to a preferred length. Bar ends give a wider range of hand positions. I used to have ridiculously short ones for extra filtering powers. Same width as pedals. Wouldn't go that short again but 65cm is too wide and uncomfortable. Don't need that kind of leverage on the road.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> Flat handlebars always come too long so you can saw down to a preferred length. Bar ends give a wider range of hand positions. I used to have ridiculously short ones for extra filtering powers. Same width as pedals. Wouldn't go that short again but 65cm is too wide and uncomfortable. Don't need that kind of leverage on the road.


Ah, yeah, I get why you'd want narrower bars for on the road, but I'm not entirely convinced the bar manufactures would entirely agree with your first sentence...


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, yeah, I get why you'd want narrower bars for on the road, but I'm not entirely convinced the bar manufactures would entirely agree with your first sentence...


I've been told that in bike shops but it may be sales patter rather than manufacturers advice I suppose.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Some of the narrower paths round here are definitely getting very overgrown. My hands are still tingling from all the nettle stings from this morning's ride.



Gloves and a long sleeved top. Try to get one specific to mountain biking so the sleeves roll up without hurting your arms, but can easily be unravelled as you approach the overgrown bits...


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> One of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one - in dark metallic grey


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 28, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Fix your bike voucher scheme
> 
> it's all bikes bikes bikes at the moment.


Wonder if I can save a voucher until I need a new chain and brake pads in a few months time?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 28, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Fix your bike voucher scheme
> 
> it's all bikes bikes bikes at the moment.



Can't see how to register. You can recover a forgotten password but not register. What am I missing?


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 28, 2020)

It's just for businesses at the minute


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

I may ride at times without a helmet but I always wear gloves or mitts. The pressure on your hands from flat bars can be painful. Plus as above they help against the overgrown undergrowth.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> That's the one - in dark metallic grey


I’d keep it then, unless you’re desperate for some cash. A nice bit of history


----------



## BigTom (Jul 28, 2020)

What do Highway Code proposals mean for pedestrians and cyclists?
					

Changes under consultation follow raft of cycling and walking announcements




					www.theguardian.com
				




New highway code rules looking good, some of this was already announced like the changes in the rules around side roads but I'm pleased to see they are proposing putting the 1.5m passing distance rule into the highway code (1.5m when <30mph, 2m when >30mph).

Also looking to change the rule around riding two abreast so it's explicitly allowed and removing the bit about moving to single file. Which would be great if many drivers re-read the highway code, but at least there'll be some publicity around this once agreed and put in place. The publicity around police introducing the 1.5m rule made a clear anecdotal difference to my commute so maybe this change will be publicised enough to provide similar benefit to group riders.



			https://www.gov.uk/government/consultations/review-of-the-highway-code-to-improve-road-safety-for-cyclists-pedestrians-and-horse-r
		


consultation on the above


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 28, 2020)

*Ride of my life*, still a good watch. Interesting how he picks out the Chopper for the decline in cycling. Some retro Boris quotes.


Edit to add it's BBC Four documentary.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 28, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Can't see how to register. You can recover a forgotten password but not register. What am I missing?


not open until midnight


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> not open until midnight



& not loading even then - too much traffic?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 29, 2020)

NipNip are taking part in the voucher/servicing scheme.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

I've got an idea for a revolutionary cycling product, reckon I'll make a fortune.

I'm going to make mudguards that you can take out of the packet, then fit to your bike. That's it.

Rather than take them out the packet, read the worlds most complicated set of instructions, offer them up to the bike, find they don't quite fit, bend them, hammer them, take a dremel to them, swear at them, take them off again, fit a rubber washer in various places, fit them again, swear some more, stare at the mysterious bag of bits left over, go for a ride, find they still rub, go back home, take them off again, get the dremel out again, cry.

THINGS SHOULD NOT BE THIS DIFFICULT


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got an idea for a revolutionary cycling product, reckon I'll make a fortune.
> 
> I'm going to make mudguards that you can take out of the packet, then fit to your bike. That's it.
> 
> ...


Just don't ride when it's raining.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

maomao said:


> Just don't ride when it's raining.


It's that or get the train to work.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got an idea for a revolutionary cycling product, reckon I'll make a fortune.
> 
> I'm going to make mudguards that you can take out of the packet, then fit to your bike. That's it.
> 
> ...


Bought some nice stainless fenders that fit perfect right on to my roadbike.  Tried to put the wheels back on but the tires were too big.  Had to go from 28mm to 23mm then suffer a few snakebites.  Pump the tires up harder so no more flats, and no more traction as well; I could spin the wheel while sitting down riding in the rain.  The newest bike in the stable came with fenders from the factory, not a road bike though .  


maomao said:


> Just don't ride when it's raining.


Riding in the summer rain is, well, better than most other things


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's that or get the train to work.


Think that's what I'm going to do where possible. At first at least. 

And I had to hijack the mudguard mounts for a rack. It feels more solid than it looks:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

So far I've had to:

Pinch in the front guard with a large set of pliers to make it fit properly under the fork crown
Dremel the front stays shorter to avoid the lower part of the guard causing horrendous toe overlap
Dremel a section out of the rear to make it fit between the chainstays
Source a longer bolt from my box of bits because the one supplied is simply too short for the seatstay bridge
Bodge the rear stays support brackets so they fit properly


This is on a set that was recommended by the manufacturer of the bike


----------



## Chz (Jul 30, 2020)

After a few weeks of ebike ownership...

I was a fool. There's no way I'm ever going to ride my old bike again. I'm too old for that shit. Also, despite being worried that the EU 250W limit would somehow not be enough, it's fucking plenty.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

Chz said:


> I was a fool. There's no way I'm ever going to ride my old bike again.


Get selling it, the way the market is at the moment you'll probably get a decent chunk of cash towards paying off the ebike...


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got an idea for a revolutionary cycling product, reckon I'll make a fortune.
> 
> I'm going to make mudguards that you can take out of the packet, then fit to your bike. That's it.
> 
> ...


These already exist. SKS Raceblades. Easy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

magneze said:


> These already exist. SKS Raceblades. Easy.


I’ve got a pair of those for my road bike, they’re OK for odd wet rides, but aren’t as good as a properly installed full length set for getting through winter commuting.


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’ve got a pair of those for my road bike, they’re OK for odd wet rides, but aren’t as good as a properly installed full length set for getting through winter commuting.


Was fine for me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2020)

magneze said:


> Was fine for me


The lack of coverage on the seat tube/BB and nothing in front of the fork tube makes a big difference...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The lack of coverage on the seat tube/BB and nothing in front of the fork tube makes a big difference...



Just get a wet arse like a proper rider


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2020)

Race blades will protect your arse but not your feet, and not the front mech and brake calipers (April and May in the bike shop is mostly unseizing front mechs and rear brake calipers).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2020)

I arranged to go for a ride today with pretty much the fastest rider in my club. This may have been a mistake 

It's already 23 degrees c, and predicted to be 33 by lunchtime.

So, if you never hear from me again it's safe to assume I'm at the side of a road somewhere forming a human puddle.


----------



## Cid (Jul 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I arranged to go for a ride today with pretty much the fastest rider in my club. This may have been a mistake
> 
> It's already 23 degrees c, and predicted to be 33 by lunchtime.
> 
> So, if you never hear from me again it's safe to assume I'm at the side of a road somewhere forming a human puddle.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got an idea for a revolutionary cycling product, reckon I'll make a fortune.
> 
> I'm going to make mudguards that you can take out of the packet, then fit to your bike. That's it.
> 
> ...




When you achieve this goal will you then produce a printer that just plugs in to a computer and prints?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 31, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When you achieve this goal will you then produce a printer that just plugs in to a computer and prints?


You can get printers that just work over wifi, Plug in ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 31, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> You can get printers that just work over wifi, Plug in ?



Meh, they never just wi-fi or plug in and go, even our most basic one at home now has to be "copy", cos cuntism.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2020)

60 miles/3000ft, 32 degrees C. I’ve drunk 7 litres of fluid and I’m still thirsty. Absolutely ruined


----------



## Cid (Jul 31, 2020)

Ha, good work, I only manage 24km and 272 meters today. Got half way up a hill and just decided no.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2020)

Cid said:


> Ha, good work, I only manage 24km and 272 meters today. Got half way up a hill and just decided no.


I had a similar moment on a steep climb as well.

Unfortunately it was a climb around 30 miles away from my house.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2020)

Holy shit, just looked at my power meter data from the “cafe sign sprint” we always do. Peak power of 1353W 

Zwift training really works


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 60 miles/3000ft, 32 degrees C. I’ve drunk 7 litres of fluid and I’m still thirsty. Absolutely ruined



Chapeau mate.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Holy shit, just looked at my power meter data from the “cafe sign sprint” we always do. Peak power of 1353W
> 
> Zwift training really works


Isn't that about 2hp?

ETA: 1.827hp


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Isn't that about 2hp?
> 
> ETA: 1.827hp


For about 1 second


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's that or get the train to work.



or buy another bike that already has them fitted. A simple solution.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve had some more adventures on the rusted ‘holiday bike’ since the chain was replaced. Rode back from the place we’d been staying in the mountains on Wednesday, decided to take a more direct route and eschew the nice tarmac cycle track on the old railway line down the valley, instead heading up to the highest lump nearby which was 830m high (fairly flat at the top so roads right the way up). A nice slog up through forest on near-deserted but decent roads, lots of wiggling about but not too many mega steep ramps (think I only walked one bit).

On the way down from the top the rear mech on this piece of shit mountain bike fell apart while I tried to change gear, jockey wheel had come unscrewed and the cage for it twisted. I freed the chain which sagged almost down to the floor.  Still at about 600m up, descending to the coast with about 35km to go. Bike couldn’t be propelled but I figured gravity could get me most of the way there. Strava had again chosen a nice off-road section on a barely rideable forest track for the next 5km, some of which was bare rock, but the smoother bits were OK apart from the worry of the baggy chain catching on something. Then across three valleys with long walks up each in 30 plus degree heat.

Later on the ride I found on the very slight downhill or flat sections I could get a little bit of propulsion out of the chain if it was on the largest rear cog as it would pull a bit then slip which improved the rate of progress slightly. A nasty headwind coming off the sea meant the last (flat) stage was hard work, but limped home three hours after stuff broke.

anyway, I managed to stick a small bolt through the jockey wheel yesterday and it held out for a 55km ride this afternoon, nothing else fell off.


Quality components. An ‘EMT’ groupset, whatever the fuck that is.


Still kind of fun to ride on dusty forest tracks and gravelled roads, and coasts nicely on the downhills, though I am worried it could take me down the road labelled ‘buy an expensive gravel bike’

It‘d be nice if I could go home and enjoy the smoothness of my nice road bike, but the gears on that are a bit fucked too at the moment (replaced cable for rear mech but can’t get the indexing right), plus I need to quarantine for two weeks so turbo is all I’ll be doing.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2020)

Free bicycle repair scheme up to value of £50 goes live in Scotland
					

Cyclists will be able to get free bicycle repairs worth up to £50 from today under a new scheme.




					www.scotsman.com
				




Scotlands £50 bicycle repair scheme goes live. No vouchers, just first come first served until the fund has run out of money. But only about 100 shops doing it, which doesn't seem like a lot? weepiper do you know about this?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 3, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Free bicycle repair scheme up to value of £50 goes live in Scotland
> 
> 
> Cyclists will be able to get free bicycle repairs worth up to £50 from today under a new scheme.
> ...


I have literally just been reading a news article about it which is the first I'd heard of it. We are not participating currently. Am going to show the boss and see what he thinks, but tbh we are completely drowning in work anyway so I think the answer might well be that we will carry on not participating, and leave it for other shops to take advantage of in the hope it will take some pressure off us!


----------



## maomao (Aug 4, 2020)

Third proper ride and first chance to get on the big chainring. Ugh, the front mech is rubbing already. The back gears are just too widely spaced for comfort, I should do a proper gear map rather than just flicking randomly. I really need a proper pump, the back tyre was complaining under the weight of all the shopping. And the handlebars need sorting soon. I feel like I'm riding a Harley and anything over half an hour is going to be very tiring on hands and arms. 

Had my new Aldi cycling undies on though which made it all much more of a pleasure and the frame is lovely and light and stiff. Could still accelerate slightly uphill when I needed to and have been doing my neck stretches so I can now look behind me without falling over.

It didn't feel too hard either. It was less than three miles each way and it felt less effort than going to Lidl on foot this morning which is a good sign. Have to work on confidence though, still not happy round traffic. And cars are genuinely bigger now aren't they? I never mind pulling into a parking space to let a lorry or van past but I had to do this a couple of times for what looked like just bigger than normal passenger cars. That grates a little bit. Do not feel up to a rainy commute any time soon. Am genuinely 'on holiday' for four weeks now rather than furloughed or redundant so I'll be trying for a proper ride three times a week as well as more short shopping trips for getting used to bike lanes and parking in my area.


----------



## Pgd (Aug 5, 2020)

Went on my first Polesden adventure this morning on the gravel bike (see #4054).  Headed east on the roads, Box Hill zigzag then down to Betchworth & along A25 to Reigate.  Then fun stuff on the way home.

Last time I was up Colley's Hill (on foot), just before lockdown, I noticed an older man coming up the hill (from the Simpson memorial) on a mountain bike.  I was impressed, and thought it'd be fun to try it myself when in the area.  Tried it.  Not fun.  Soooo steep & gravelly.  I had to push up the steepest bit.  Either my dude was absolute nails,  or he'd simply re-mounted after the last gate and coolly pootled on across the open ground, just like I did  

Rest of NDW was fun though. Flat-ish and mostly good width.  Denbies was a problem though.  Firstly, the NDW bridleway is crazy steep & gravelly.  I chickened out and used the service road.  Then right at the top, there's a sharp turn onto a stony track, and I changed down too quickly and got my chain properly wedged between cassette & spokes.  It would. not. come. out.  Best part of an hour I was there, trying different angles (didn't want to pull too hard & cause damage) and getting increasingly freaked out and grease-ridden.  In the end, pulling extra hard did do the trick though.  Phew!  Lesson learned...

Work & kids means not gonna have too much time to pootle, sadly, so I'm planning to try two more big trips while I'm here:  south towards Leith Hill, and west towards Newlands Corner.

I'm very happy with the bike, having come from a flat-bar hybrid, but I'm beginning to see why some folk see gravels as neither fish nor fowl.  For me though, so long as I accept its limitations, it's a nice relaxed intro to drop-bars and "road"-style geometry/gearing.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 5, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Went on my first Polesden adventure this morning on the gravel bike (see #4054).  Headed east on the roads, Box Hill zigzag then down to Betchworth & along A25 to Reigate.  Then fun stuff on the way home.
> 
> Last time I was up Colley's Hill (on foot), just before lockdown, I noticed an older man coming up the hill (from the Simpson memorial) on a mountain bike.  I was impressed, and thought it'd be fun to try it myself when in the area.  Tried it.  Not fun.  Soooo steep & gravelly.  I had to push up the steepest bit.  Either my dude was absolute nails,  or he'd simply re-mounted after the last gate and coolly pootled on across the open ground, just like I did
> 
> ...


Take it to a bike shop and ask them to check if the gear hanger is straight. You shouldn't be able to overshift into the spokes if it's all set up correctly and even if it wasn't bent before (the stop screws on the rear mech might just not be adjusted right) it probably is now as a result, and the next time you do it you might not be so lucky - it's very common for people to bring us a bike with a mangled rear mech and chain and broken spokes because the mech has got caught, dragged right up into the spokes and snapped off. It can often be a very expensive fix.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 5, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Went on my first Polesden adventure this morning on the gravel bike (see #4054).  Headed east on the roads, Box Hill zigzag then down to Betchworth & along A25 to Reigate.  Then fun stuff on the way home.
> 
> Last time I was up Colley's Hill (on foot), just before lockdown, I noticed an older man coming up the hill (from the Simpson memorial) on a mountain bike.  I was impressed, and thought it'd be fun to try it myself when in the area.  Tried it.  Not fun.  Soooo steep & gravelly.  I had to push up the steepest bit.  Either my dude was absolute nails,  or he'd simply re-mounted after the last gate and coolly pootled on across the open ground, just like I did
> 
> ...


I'm pleased to hear you enjoyed your first ride out on the North Downs. I've encountered a couple of very steep gravelly tracks on my patch too but not actually on the NDW. One short stretch is on NCR21 but I've never seen anyone ride on it - there's an alternative detour which is less steep but longer and I've seen people ride up and down that instead. The other, just north of the NDW, which I encountered on a ride back, is so narrow that I reckon that if I'd tried to cycle up it, my handle-bar would have caught on the barbed wire fence if I'd had even the slightest wobble.

I guess it's still very early days for me but perhaps, in time, I'll manage them.


----------



## Pgd (Aug 5, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Take it to a bike shop and ask them to check if the gear hanger is straight. You shouldn't be able to overshift into the spokes if it's all set up correctly and even if it wasn't bent before (the stop screws on the rear mech might just not be adjusted right) it probably is now as a result, and the next time you do it you might not be so lucky - it's very common for people to bring us a bike with a mangled rear mech and chain and broken spokes because the mech has got caught, dragged right up into the spokes and snapped off. It can often be a very expensive fix.



Thanks -- yes, I will asap.  That's what the YouTube vids I frantically loaded were saying too.

I know the limit screws are supposed to stop overshifting, but I know (in hindsight) I properly crunched those gears and figured I kinda deserved it.  Should the screws make it literally _impossible_ to de-chain, even if mistreated?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 5, 2020)

Pgd said:


> Thanks -- yes, I will asap.  That's what the YouTube vids I frantically loaded were saying too.
> 
> I know the limit screws are supposed to stop overshifting, but I know (in hindsight) I properly crunched those gears and figured I kinda deserved it.  Should the screws make it literally _impossible_ to de-chain, even if mistreated?


When I'm setting them up I will literally try to push the derailleur into the spokes with my hand and adjust the screws until that doesn't happen. You shouldn't be able to overshift even if you mash the shifting.


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2020)

First ten mile plus ride today and jesus that hurt more than it should have. And took about ten minutes longer than I expected. Starting to get used to traffic again, not jumping out of my skin every time a car comes within two feet of me anyway. Stopped for all the traffic lights which is a new thing for me. I'm grateful for the breather these days though. Ended up on a scarily narrow and steep bridge (over railway) at one point but that's just bad planning. Won't go that way again.

Not happy with my helmet today, should have got a sportier one. It kept slipping down towards my eyes but I think I've sorted that now I've had a proper look at it. I suppose second hand helmets don't sell well for obvious reasons (don't know if it's had a knock or not). I'm lumped with it for the moment though as I'm pretty skint.

Hands went rather numb about halfway through though so sorting the handlebars is pretty urgent. Also really need a proper pump, it won't go much further on the air it was sold with. 

Have just realised my brakes are hydraulic. Which is probably very efficient but it's one more thing I don't know how to fix myself anymore. I suppose the internet will tell me how.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 6, 2020)

The brakes are easy. You change the pads occasionally and that’s it.


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The brakes are easy. You change the pads occasionally and that’s it.


Don't you need to tighten the water (oil?) or something? I never had anything hydraulic before.

The brakes are lovely though. And have just thought if I do have a bump and wreck a rim I'll be able to get it home without taking the brake off.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 6, 2020)

Brought myself a little Raleigh superbe.           Only £40  X Flith old pc plod. From late 60,early 70s.  Everything works 3 speed sturmey archer. New tryes. Ideal for popping down the pub.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> Don't you need to tighten the water (oil?) or something? I never had anything hydraulic before.
> 
> The brakes are lovely though. And have just thought if I do have a bump and wreck a rim I'll be able to get it home without taking the brake off.



No, the hydraulic fluid will stay in the tube and only really needs anything doing to it if you have a leak for some reason.
However I have found that when I take out the wheel, the brakes sometimes need pumping a few times to start biting at their usual point.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> Don't you need to tighten the water (oil?) or something? I never had anything hydraulic before.
> 
> The brakes are lovely though. And have just thought if I do have a bump and wreck a rim I'll be able to get it home without taking the brake off.



Nope. I mean it’s kind of good practice to bleed them once every year or two, but honestly they generally look after themselves. Bleeding is pretty easy in any case... also finding maintenance tips is _much_ easier these days with YouTube. Park tool channel guy with moustache is a legend.

Oh and gcn has some good stuff. But I find park tool are a fair bit better for maintenance.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2020)

BigTom said:


> No, the hydraulic fluid will stay in the tube and only really needs anything doing to it if you have a leak for some reason.
> However I have found that when I take out the wheel, the brakes sometimes need pumping a few times to start biting at their usual point.



Yeah, also after cleaning and the like they can squeal a bit, I find that generally goes pretty quickly though, I imagine heat burns off any water etc. Should watch out for contamination while lubing though... I usually wrap some clingfilm round them. Though I do kind of have a suspicion this is exaggerated (I mean think how much oil and shit there is on wet road surfaces).


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Brought myself a little Raleigh superbe.           Only £40  X Flith old pc plod. From late 60,early 70s.  Everything works 3 speed sturmey archer. New tryes. Ideal for popping down the pub. View attachment 225277View attachment 225278



Tilt that saddle down if you value your er... whatever you have downstairs. *by down I mean approximately level with the ground.

I wonder whether old tit helmets and uniforms are still impersonation... it would be unreasonably fun pootling along blowing a whistle and saying ‘ello ello ello, what’s this then?’


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> Nope. I mean it’s kind of good practice to bleed them once every year or two, but honestly they generally look after themselves. Bleeding is pretty easy in any case... also finding maintenance tips is _much_ easier these days with YouTube. Park tool channel guy with moustache is a legend.
> 
> Oh and gcn has some good stuff. But I find park tool are a fair bit better for maintenance.



In my day I had a copy of this (different year/cover though) for everything:









						The Usborne Book of Bikes   | eBay
					

Find great deals for The Usborne Book of Bikes  . Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




I remember it had a page on bleeding hydraulic brakes and it looked a proper pain in the arse. They're probably a bit better and lighter these days though or they wouldn't be on so many bikes.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> Tilt that saddle down if you value your er... whatever you have downstairs.
> 
> I wonder whether old tit helmets and uniforms are still impersonation... it would be unreasonably fun pootling along blowing a whistle and saying ‘ello ello ello, what’s this then?’


 yes your right? my back's fucking fucked shall tilt that saddle down straight away.
  was expecting a nice comfy ride with that seat.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> yes your right? my back's fucking fucked shall tilt that saddle down straight away.
> was expecting a nice comfy ride with that seat.



Back might also be seat height and various other things, but yeah - tilting it down definitely a good starting point.


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> In my day I had a copy of this (different year/cover though) for everything:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was kind of surprised by how easy it was... I did get the bleed kit specific to my brakes, which probably helped a bit, but isn't strictly needed. I was also amazed that you can just swap hoses over without spilling anything. Not something you're ever likely to need to do (my mate's g/f's new bike had the brakes set up continental style), but good to know.

And tbh the only reason I bled my brakes was because I'd had my bike stored upside-down in a shipping container for a couple of years. Had never felt the need when riding it regularly.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> Yeah, also after cleaning and the like they can squeal a bit, I find that generally goes pretty quickly though, I imagine heat burns off any water etc. Should watch out for contamination while lubing though... I usually wrap some clingfilm round them. Though I do kind of have a suspicion this is exaggerated (I mean think how much oil and shit there is on wet road surfaces).


 
That's true of any disc brakes though, cable or hydraulic - need to avoid spraying GT85 on them. I think clingfilm is taking it a bit far, I just make sure that I'm pointing the nozzle away from the brakes when I spray the chain.


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2020)

I finally got a proper track pump with guage which arrived this morning and ran out to sort my tyres out. I knew they were low from riding it but when I got the pump on the back wheel it was reading under 20 psi.  Maybe I'm not as out of shape as I thought.

Have also taken 10cm off the handlebars which looks about right but I really can't be arsed riding anywhere until the temperature's back under 30. Apparently bar ends are deeply unfashionable these days (half the online shops don't even seem to sell them) but short of buying new bars and levers I don't see what the alternative is. I broke both wrists nearly twenty years ago (not a bike accident) and flat bars just don't work for me.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 10, 2020)

Hats off to Mr W for his ride today


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 12, 2020)

Discovered a real hidden gem in Dagenham two days back...around the Chase Nature Reserve.  Many lakes, paths and forest terrain ❤ would def return didmt even cover all of it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2020)

We've talked about lube, but how do people get their chains clean?. I've tried the toothbrushes taped together thing, but I was wondering if I could take the chain off and leave it in a jar or something overnight?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've talked about lube, but how do people get their chains clean?. I've tried the toothbrushes taped together thing, but I was wondering if I could take the chain off and leave it in a jar or something overnight?


I just buy a new chain or get the bike shop to do it


----------



## magneze (Aug 13, 2020)

Old t-shirt


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 13, 2020)

I use a chain tool (around a fiver from ebay, the ones with loads of interlocking brushes) with muc-off liquid inside. Works well. Then wd40 type stuff to get the water off and provide some lubrication. Then either dry lube or wax (this was mentioned up thread - I actually was quite impressed by it)


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've talked about lube, but how do people get their chains clean?. I've tried the toothbrushes taped together thing, but I was wondering if I could take the chain off and leave it in a jar or something overnight?



I take the chain and cassette off and apply degreaser (Muc-Off or Simple Green). Then throw them in the parts washer with hot water and detergent. A quick blast with WD40, then back on the bike to be lubed.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Discovered a real hidden gem in Dagenham two days back...around the Chase Nature Reserve.  Many lakes, paths and forest terrain ❤ would def return didmt even cover all of it.View attachment 226267View attachment 226268View attachment 226269View attachment 226270View attachment 226271


Where's that final sculpture? Chase nature reserve is one of my favourite walking spots.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 13, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've talked about lube, but how do people get their chains clean?. I've tried the toothbrushes taped together thing, but I was wondering if I could take the chain off and leave it in a jar or something overnight?


Chain cleaner onto the chain and cassette with a paintbrush, leave for 15 mins, then rinse off with a big car sponge & hot water.  Dry the chain and then lube it.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I take the chain and cassette off and apply degreaser (Muc-Off or Simple Green). Then throw them in the parts washer with hot water and detergent. A quick blast with WD40, then back on the bike to be lubed.


Doesn't that involve breaking a link or have you got some super-duper fancy bike where the chain doesn't have to go round the stay? Or are chains different now as well?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2020)

As I’ve said before, i use Squirt lube and have never since worried about cleaning chains. The muck just flakes off. At most I’ll occasionally run an old, dry brush over it. Reapply every other ride, nice and easy.


----------



## linds (Aug 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Doesn't that involve breaking a link or have you got some super-duper fancy bike where the chain doesn't have to go round the stay? Or are chains different now as well?



I've always got on pretty well with KMC Missing Links. Other manufacturers (including SRAM I think) have something similar and I think Shimano have started using them in some cases to replace the one-time special pin. I usually use KMC chains which come with them in any case. They are a bit of a faff to open/close until you get the hang of them but there is a tool that makes removal easier. I recently got one of these and it works pretty well. Usually have a couple of chains on the go at any given time, take the dirty one off while cleaning the bike, put the clean one on and lube it, then clean the old chain as per DownwardDog ready to go back on the next time. I typically chuck it in a wide-necked plastic bottle with some degreaser, shake it up, rinse with water a few times, wipe clean then dry in the oven (traditionally, while it is cooling down after cooking a pizza). If you want to get properly obsessive, note the dates/mileage when you switch chains to ensure they are getting equal wear.

Of course, if you are really serious, only the ShelBroCo Bicycle Chain Cleaning System, devised by the late, great Sheldon Brown, will be good enough.


----------



## Cid (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep, maomao your new chain will probably have one of those on it already... The one on my current SRAM chain is an arse to separate so might get a tool. Worth having a couple of spares. Also good shout on spare chain, I might do that. I do have the lube that beesonthewhatnow mentioned, seems to work well, but good practice to keep things clean and take the chain off every now and then. Also quite tempted to invest in a sonic cleaner some time.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> Doesn't that involve breaking a link or have you got some super-duper fancy bike where the chain doesn't have to go round the stay? Or are chains different now as well?



I use KMC chains that have a master link. You can take them on and off in seconds with the link pliers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I use KMC chains that have a master link. You can take them on and off in seconds with the link pliers.


Do you reuse the links, or put on a new one each time?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Do you reuse the links, or put on a new one each time?



Reuse. I never knew you were supposed to use new ones!


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah definitely reuse. Snapped chains on the mtb from time to time, kept a spare for impromptu repairs. I ran a chain with at least two for a while, shear laziness. Until I realised I had a spare chain in the bits box. If I change chains I’ll keep the link for emergencies.


----------



## klang (Aug 14, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Discovered a real hidden gem in Dagenham two days back...around the Chase Nature Reserve.  Many lakes, paths and forest terrain ❤ would def return didmt even cover all of it.View attachment 226267View attachment 226268View attachment 226269View attachment 226270View attachment 226271


did / can you swim in the lakes?


----------



## maomao (Aug 14, 2020)

littleseb said:


> did / can you swim in the lakes?



The White Hart lakes are for fishing and Tom Thumb lake definitely has a sign saying no swimming as it's a nature reserve. I don't know about Bardag lake but it's basically just a big puddle anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Reuse. I never knew you were supposed to use new ones!


This is always the subject of much heated debate when it comes up at the club run cafe stop...


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is always the subject of much heated debate when it comes up at the club run cafe stop...



I reckon I've done over 50,000km on KMC chains with constant reuse and no problems.

For years I used to break and rejoin Shimano chains without using the 'long' pin. That's another thing that's supposed to be haram but is fine.


----------



## linds (Aug 14, 2020)

Hope nobody here objects if I flag up the thread I recently started on the Bristol and South West forum:

*Attacked and robbed on Bristol-Bath Railway Path heading through Easton*

Guess it's quite possible that the bike shows up outside the region (in the unlikely event it shows up at all). Full description available on that thread. Any comments / sighting reports there too if possible. Long shot, I know. Thanks.


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 14, 2020)

littleseb said:


> did / can you swim in the lakes?


I didnt swim, not sure if you can or if Id want to. Some of the lakes were members only too with fishermen. But there were some others (like those in my pics) where it seemed like it would be fine.


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> Where's that final sculpture? Chase nature reserve is one of my favourite walking spots.



Im not from the area so unfortunately don't remember the name. Possibly Bell-something park??? It was not in the reserve though, nor was it Central Park or the one attached to it. I did get about


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 15, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Hats off to Mr W for his ride today
> 
> View attachment 226004


Is Mr W still alive 😱


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2020)

I rode my bike the other morning, which is a rarity these days. Did the red MTB trails in our local park and had a decent time despite overall cowardice and sloth like pace. Then on the way back I think I split the chain and either way tore off the rear mech, breaking the hanger. Never done that before in tens of thousands of miles. Got a new chain and cassette, but still waiting for a replacement to come in the post.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Reuse. I never knew you were supposed to use new ones!


This is a relatively new thing, isn't it? I think maybe with 11 or 12 speed. I'm sure it was always hidden away in the instructions that you shouldn't use a worn one again but now 'not reusable' seems to be front and centre.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2020)

mauvais said:


> This is a relatively new thing, isn't it? I think maybe with 11 or 12 speed. I'm sure it was always hidden away in the instructions that you shouldn't use a worn one again but now 'not reusable' seems to be front and centre.



Says nothing about it on my spare (official SRAM 11 speed).

Which is obviously not to say they recommend it, but it’s not on the packet.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2020)

linds said:


> Hope nobody here objects if I flag up the thread I recently started on the Bristol and South West forum:
> 
> *Attacked and robbed on Bristol-Bath Railway Path heading through Easton*
> 
> Guess it's quite possible that the bike shows up outside the region (in the unlikely event it shows up at all). Full description available on that thread. Any comments / sighting reports there too if possible. Long shot, I know. Thanks.



Have a scan of Facebook/eBay? Sounds horrible, hope you’re doing ok.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2020)

Cid said:


> Says nothing about it on my spare (official SRAM 11 speed).
> 
> Which is obviously not to say they recommend it, but it’s not on the packet.


My Shimano one says don't reuse. It claims there's a risk it can 'loosen and become detached', which sounds unlikely to me.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 16, 2020)

Spent a week cycling in the Vercors Plateau nr Grenoble. Bit stupid really given all the quarantine rules changing but made it back oK.

Col du Rousset. 20km climb, not particularly steep but with a strong northerly wind that day I struggled far more than other long Alpine climbs.

Great region if you like to spend a few days cycling in sun on empty smooth roads with epic scenery. There are plenty of easy rides in the Isère valley if you're fed up with the climbing too. Plus you can get the train there all the way either changing at Paris or Lille.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Spent a week cycling in the Vercors Plateau nr Grenoble. Bit stupid really given all the quarantine rules changing but made it back oK.
> 
> Col du Rousset. 20km climb, not particularly steep but with a strong northerly wind that day I struggled far more than other long Alpine climbs.
> 
> ...


Looks shit. Not jealous in any way shape or form. No. Not at all.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2020)

Mech hangers came through today, fitted it all back together aaaand... the mech is bent.

Got a new one coming tomorrow but it means setting it up from scratch and on past experience I hate this job. LBS is busy/on holiday but I might call on a friendly mobile mechanic if DIY turns out to be a ballache too far.

However I did learn today that modern Shimano stuff is actually serviceable, with a manual and everything. In the past I'm pretty sure their mechs just went in the bin. So I might buy new plates for the cage and see if it can be rendered good as a spare.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2020)

Rear mech shouldn’t be too bad... fit, set limit screws, index.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 19, 2020)

I've foolishly arranged to go on a couple of days ride with a friend next week. Basically the Kennet & Avon route but starting in Maidenhead rather than Reading. Having not been on my bike for 5 weeks (holiday & subsequent isolation) and never having ridden more than 20 miles ever, I'm pretty sure I'm physically prepared. 

I'm getting the MTB road ready by putting road tyres and a rack on it plus it's getting the gears sorted properly. I've got padded shorts and panniers. 

What else do I need? Should I get bar ends so I can have a different riding position?


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I've foolishly arranged to go on a couple of days ride with a friend next week. Basically the Kennet & Avon route but starting in Maidenhead rather than Reading. Having not been on my bike for 5 weeks (holiday & subsequent isolation) and never having ridden more than 20 miles ever, I'm pretty sure I'm physically prepared.
> 
> I'm getting the MTB road ready by putting road tyres and a rack on it plus it's getting the gears sorted properly. I've got padded shorts and panniers.
> 
> What else do I need? Should I get bar ends so I can have a different riding position?



How far is it? Going both ways?

On the road repair stuff - tire levers, inner tubes, puncture kit (yes inner tubes and puncture kit), Allen keys, pump. Chain tool and quick link. Few cable ties might come in handy. Sun cream, lightweight waterproof. Make sure you have plenty of water capacity. Lights, emergency food (high carb - chocolate, sweets etc, plenty of it). chamois cream. For stuff like that and sun cream you can decant into small plastic bottles if you have any, to save on weight/space.


----------



## nick (Aug 19, 2020)

fingerless gloves


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 19, 2020)

Cid said:


> How far is it? Going both ways?


Christ no   c.95 miles.


Cid said:


> On the road repair stuff - tire levers, inner tubes, puncture kit (yes inner tubes and puncture kit), Allen keys, pump. Chain tool and quick link. Few cable ties might come in handy. Sun cream, lightweight waterproof. Make sure you have plenty of water capacity. Lights, emergency food (high carb - chocolate, sweets etc, plenty of it). chamois cream. For stuff like that and sun cream you can decant into small plastic bottles if you have any, to save on weight/space.


Thanks...adding to my list. I had never heard of chamois cream until now.


nick said:


> fingerless gloves


Good shout.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2020)

Might interst some





__





						The Big Bike Revival: Pop up repair service | Cycling UK
					






					www.cyclinguk.org
				




_The scheme, funded by the Department of Transport, aims to ensure that everyone who has been inspired by seeing more people out and about on two wheels in the streets and paths where they live has the chance to experience the joy of cycling, confident in the knowledge that their newly checked bike won’t let them down.

The trained mechanics will be able to spend a maximum of 30 minutes per bike and carry out a full safety check and some minor repairs. If your bike requires more substantial repairs, they will be able to signpost you to the nearest independent bike shop participating in the Government’s £50 Repair Voucher scheme._


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 26, 2020)

Well that was a lark. Quite hard work in places but the weather was fantastic, scenery beautiful and had some adventures on the way. 

Only fell off once due to getting foot stuck in the clips (luckily an audience-free, gentle topple onto a grassy verge).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 28, 2020)

Launched recently. King Alfred's Way

220 miles of on road/off road cycling


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2020)

Sorted


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Launched recently. King Alfred's Way
> 
> 220 miles of on road/off road cycling



This is very cool. The bit near me (North Downs Way & Thursley) is already a bridlepath and part of the Cycle Surrey Hills route, but now it joins up with others to allow you to go off road all the way to Avebury. The ultimate aim is for an off road route from John O’Groats to Land’s End, with a link on to King Alfred’s way which would then take you to Dover. Most of it would be OK on a gravel bike, an mtb is needed to do it all though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 228764




I see Spymaster's released his election manifesto early.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve not had a puncture for a _very_ long time. Just realised I’ve forgotten to swap my mini pump back onto my commuter bike.

Today’s going to be the day, isn’t it?


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> *Where's that final sculpture?* Chase nature reserve is one of my favourite walking spots.



In case you were still wondering, I returned yesterday and its in Beam Country Park.


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> In case you were still wondering, I returned yesterday and its in Beam Country Park.


I was actually. No wonder I didn't know it, it's miles away.

Though I made it down almost that far today. Think I did about 12-13 miles. Will have to start using Strava rather than guessing. Starting to get a bit of confidence back though still very wary of traffic. Today I have been shouted at for riding in a bike lane and overtaken directly in front of one of those maximum width things so possibly right to be wary.

The commuter style helmet I had is so shit I've stopped wearing it and ordered another one. Actually felt a lot safer without that thing slipping over my eyes and stopping me from looking behind me. Consequantly I enjoyed my ride a lot today.

I have ordered some dangerous looking 90s style brake lever extensions and when they get here I'm going to butcher another 4-5cm off the handlebars.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> I was actually. No wonder I didn't know it, it's miles away.
> 
> Though I made it down almost that far today. Think I did about 12-13 miles. Will have to start using Strava rather than guessing. Starting to get a bit of confidence back though still very wary of traffic. Today I have been shouted at for riding in a bike lane and overtaken directly in front of one of those maximum width things so possibly right to be wary.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased with Strava. It's certainly a good way of keeping track of my mileage and improvements in stamina and speed. However, I'm a little surprised when look at the "leader boards" for some of the segments. The speeds some of the riders get up to on shared narrow pathways is staggering!

I'm still very wary of traffic too. I managed to cycle through the centre of a nearby town at the weekend which has boosted my confidence a bit but most of that was on cycle paths.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This is very cool. The bit near me (North Downs Way & Thursley) is already a bridlepath and part of the Cycle Surrey Hills route, but now it joins up with others to allow you to go off road all the way to Avebury. The ultimate aim is for an off road route from John O’Groats to Land’s End, with a link on to King Alfred’s way which would then take you to Dover. Most of it would be OK on a gravel bike, an mtb is needed to do it all though.




Proposed off-road route:


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Proposed off-road route:
> 
> View attachment 228981



Man that would be good. Always wanted to cycle all the way up to the west coast, specifically Achiltibuie/Achnahaird. And maybe onward to the islands.

I realise that doesn't go to the west coast, but I'm going to hazard a guess that the roads between Lairg and Ullapool are not _that_ busy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2020)

Cid said:


> Man that would be good. Always wanted to cycle all the way up to the west coast, specifically Achiltibuie/Achnahaird. And maybe onward to the islands.
> 
> I realise that doesn't go to the west coast, but I'm going to hazard a guess that the roads between Lairg and Ullapool are not _that_ busy.



Obviously not all of it is going to be bridlepaths, but the tarmac that it will use will be very quiet, in the same way the North Downs Way is now. Would be a hell of a thing if they can pull it off.


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> I was actually. No wonder I didn't know it,* it's miles away.*
> 
> Though I made it down almost that far today. Think I did about 12-13 miles. Will have to start using Strava rather than guessing. Starting to get a bit of confidence back though still very wary of traffic. Today I have been shouted at for riding in a bike lane and overtaken directly in front of one of those maximum width things so possibly right to be wary.
> 
> ...



Since you seem to know Chase Nature reserve, i thought you'd know this...they are very close! Have I got the name wrong?


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm pleased with Strava. It's certainly a good way of keeping track of my mileage and improvements in stamina and speed. However, I'm a little surprised when look at the "leader boards" for some of the segments. The speeds some of the riders get up to on shared narrow pathways is staggering!
> 
> I'm still very wary of traffic too. I managed to cycle through the centre of a nearby town at the weekend which has boosted my confidence a bit but most of that was on cycle paths.





Leafster said:


> I'm pleased with Strava. It's certainly a good way of keeping track of my mileage and improvements in stamina and speed. However, I'm a little surprised when look at the "leader boards" for some of the segments. The speeds some of the riders get up to on shared narrow pathways is staggering!
> 
> *I'm still very wary of traffic too. I managed to cycle through the centre of a nearby town at the weekend which has boosted my confidence a bit but most of that was on cycle paths.*



Are you a driver by any chance? I feel my experience in cars has made me very confident on the roads, possibly too confident.


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Since you seem to know Chase Nature reserve, i thought you'd know this...they are very close! Have I got the name wrong?


No, not at all. I just didn't have a bike till recently and it's not really walking distance. I live north of Romford. Did you cycle all the way up the river Beam then? I'm trying to work out if it's rideable on a road bike. I hadn't actually realised I was that close to the Thames.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2020)

I was up around Inverness last week, you could do the great glen way but the roads south of Loch Ness are much nicer. Lovely Glens and countryside. Scottish drivers are way more civil than down here.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 3, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Are you a driver by any chance? I feel my experience in cars has made me very confident on the roads, possibly too confident.


Yes, I’m a driver. Driving in traffic isn’t a problem. The issue with being on bike is being more vulnerable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Proposed off-road route:
> 
> View attachment 228981



Nothing in Essex


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> No, not at all. I just didn't have a bike till recently and it's not really walking distance. I live north of Romford. *Did you cycle all the way up the river Beam then? I'm trying to work out if it's rideable on a road bike. I hadn't actually realised I was that close to the Thames.*



Na...took the train down to Dagenham from Woolwich and cycled from there. Guessing if you got stamina it would be bearable from Romford. I did end up cycling on the A12 on my return home so id guess its a pretty straight route.

I think a cycle up Lea Valley to Enfield is next for me. Despite missing driving, genuinely loving discovering this side of London (and eventually UK).


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 4, 2020)

Just been for a nice run out.found a friendly a decent coffee stop.
View attachment trim.EE709628-425B-4F0F-8A87-FC001507E710.MOV


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nothing in Essex



The county council may well owe you royalties when they adopt that as their new slogan


----------



## maomao (Sep 5, 2020)

Finished butchering my bike for now. The plan is to have it so odd looking no-one will ever dare steal it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2020)

maomao said:


> Finished butchering my bike for now. The plan is to have it so odd looking no-one will ever dare steal it.
> 
> View attachment 229263


I think you'll be safe, not many thieves will have long enough legs to ride it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2020)

Did my first proper road ride for a while this morning, 48 miles round trip out to my favourite cafe and back again, apron 1200ft climbing each way. Managed 18.3mph average on the outward run, which I'm pretty happy with


----------



## maomao (Sep 5, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think you'll be safe, not many thieves will have long enough legs to ride it


That's nothing. There's a whole centimetre of seat post left before the max extension line.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

In case you weren’t quite sure just how ridiculous professional grand tour riders are...


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't understand it because it's in some archaic units that no real cyclist uses.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Girlfriends new bike has just arrived.


Looks awesome.



She got it as she said she couldn’t keep up with me - her old bike had 26inch wheels but this one has 29inch.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

Is that a >three grand non-electric hardtail???


----------



## maomao (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that a >three grand non-electric hardtail???


I make it two and a half grand at Tredz, but still wtf?


----------



## maomao (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice pedals though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> I make it two and a half grand at Tredz, but still wtf?


Seems fair enough for a well spec’d carbon XC bike.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seems fair enough for a well spec’d carbon XC bike.



For pottering around a local country park with your boyfriend on his ~£500 bike..?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For ptottering around a local country park with your boyfriend on his ~£500 bike..?


🤷‍♂️

Gotta spend your money on something...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Gotta spend your money on something...



It was that or spend money on Marty I guess.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seems fair enough for a well spec’d carbon XC bike.



Yeah, it’s as light as a feather.  Probably overkill for what she’s going to use it for right now but we’ll be doing more trails in the future.

Comparison between her old bike on the right and new one:



And with mine - she's gone for a smaller frame size due to her height (otherwise I’d have tried to pinch hers )


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

That's a really decent looking bike Marty. Make sure she keeps it safe and gets a suitable lock. 

I've only just discovered this thread by the way (after being on U75 for nearly 11 years).


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, it’s as light as a feather.  Probably overkill for what she’s going to use it for right now but we’ll be doing more trails in the future.
> 
> Comparison between her old bike on the right and new one:
> 
> ...



Level her saddle, looks a bit high at the front.

It's a fucking lovely bike, utterly ludicrous for a beginner, but lovely. Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> That's a really decent looking bike Marty. Make sure she keeps it safe and gets a suitable lock.
> 
> I've only just discovered this thread by the way (after being on U75 for nearly 11 years).



No lock will keep that bike safe.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> No lock will keep that bike safe.


Yeah 

One to be kept in the house and never left _anywhere_...


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> Level her saddle, looks a bit high at the front.
> 
> It's a fucking lovely bike, utterly ludicrous for a beginner, but lovely. Hope she enjoys it.



We’ve just been out for a blast around the country park and she kept up way better than on her old bike.

She even got up a very steep hill for the first time that you’ve got to get out the saddle and move your weight over the handle bars.

Got home and it had a few specks of mud on it so she’s washed it all down


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> No lock will keep that bike safe.



Yup. But for the insurance


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2020)

That reminds me actually... Does anyone have bike-specific insurance? Seems to be not overly expensive, and 'sod, I rode it into a tree' cover quite a good idea.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> That reminds me actually... Does anyone have bike-specific insurance? Seems to be not overly expensive, and 'sod, I rode it into a tree' cover quite a good idea.



Last time I did it the cost was 10% of the bike’s value per year. Had my current bike added to the household insurance which the following year went up by 10% of the cost of my bike


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> That reminds me actually... Does anyone have bike-specific insurance? Seems to be not overly expensive, and 'sod, I rode it into a tree' cover quite a good idea.


Yellow Jersey. Like all insurance it depends on what you think is the risk of it happening.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

This is white knuckle stuff - weaving in and out of New York traffic.


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yellow Jersey. Like all insurance it depends on what you think is the risk of it happening.



High enough I think... Well, maybe not a tree. But a lot of trails where I ride (Peaks) feature loose, sandy dirt with rocks of all sizes. Be less inclined to get it for hard pack soil type trails, but yeah, I think even a minor off could cause significant damage.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yellow Jersey. Like all insurance it depends on what you think is the risk of it happening.



Cid  Yellow Jersey as well. It worked out cheaper than having it added to the home insurance.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice Marty1. It probably weighs literally half what the old one does, no wonder she's finding it easier to keep up. Don't leave it anywhere except locked inside your house.


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> This is white knuckle stuff - weaving in and out of New York traffic.




Fantastic handling skills but constantly microseconds away from permadeath. (And to be boring, not exactly helping to promote the cause of city cyclists)

Wonder if he is still alive ?

Ditto the camera person trailing him


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2020)

If a bicycle chain is REALLY knackered, how would it be if I lubricated it with grease ? 

Actually I think it may not last my few remaining weeks of commuting.
I certainly wouldn't risk it on a long run ...

I think it may be a cue to replace the derailleur too - then at least I will have a spare.
I have chain and cassette, just need to locate a 38 tooth middle sprocket - I may have to settle for a 36 ...


----------



## weepiper (Sep 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> If a bicycle chain is REALLY knackered, how would it be if I lubricated it with grease ?
> 
> Actually I think it may not last my few remaining weeks of commuting.
> I certainly wouldn't risk it on a long run ...
> ...


Is it a 4-arm chainring? They are only available in 36t now (Shimano ones anyway).
Grease is for bearings and seatposts. Don't use it on your chain, it'll just pick up dirt and the whole thing will be crunchy and awful.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Is it a 4-arm chainring? They are only available in 36t now (Shimano ones anyway).
> Grease is for bearings and seatposts. Don't use it on your chain, it'll just pick up dirt and the whole thing will be crunchy and awful.


It's already awful 
I used to have a can of linklyfe from when I owned motorcycles ...


----------



## maomao (Sep 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> It's already awful
> I used to have a can of linklyfe from when I owned motorcycles ...


I've used axle grease on a chain. It just goes grimy and gritty.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> It's already awful
> I used to have a can of linklyfe from when I owned motorcycles ...



Awful how though? I mean why not just give it a clean and put some chain lube on it. Grease and other heavy lubes are really worse than nothing in many ways, all you're doing is making a nice abrasive paste.

Oh and for derailleur you could just get some new jockey wheels.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Awful how though? I mean why not just give it a clean and put some chain lube on it. Grease and other heavy lubes are really worse than nothing in many ways, all you're doing is making a nice abrasive paste.
> 
> Oh and for derailleur you could just get some new jockey wheels.


I give it a good clean every 100 miles. 
I've lost track how many miles I've done on the chain and cassette as it covers illness in 2018 and 2019 and this year's lockdown.... But it's only the pain of getting stuff delivered at the moment that's made me put up with it so long.
I think it skipped a couple of teeth today.
I've considered investing in ceramic jockeys, but SRAM X4 is basically  consumables.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I give it a good clean every 100 miles.
> I've lost track how many miles I've done on the chain and cassette as it covers illness in 2018 and 2019 and this year's lockdown.... But it's only the pain of getting stuff delivered at the moment that's made me put up with it so long.
> I think it skipped a couple of teeth today.
> I've considered investing in ceramic jockeys, but SRAM X4 is basically  consumables.



From what I read the consensus on ceramic jockeys is 'basically pointless' anyway. The durability advantage is massively oversold because, sure, ceramic bearings done well in the right application, great. But done inconsistently and using a steel race, not so much. Then there are touted gains from engineering tolerances and sphericalness... Very, very marginal and debatable whether they apply at all given the low speeds and lubrication of bike components. 

Yeah I can see how at £20 X4 you may as well just swap out. Can't you just order a derailleur and chain? Haven't noticed any problems with deliveries, although some bike parts can be thin on the ground.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2020)

Kind of want some Hope jockey wheels now...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 8, 2020)

Ceramic bearings are basically bicycle snake oil.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 8, 2020)

gg's chainrings, earlier


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> If a bicycle chain is REALLY knackered, how would it be if I lubricated it with grease ?



Worse.

I'll probably regret asking this but why don't you buy a new chain?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Worse.
> 
> I'll probably regret asking this but why don't you buy a new chain?


I have a couple knocking about - and cassettes - it's the lack of a replacement middle chainwheel that's slowed me down - that and it not being easy to receive deliveries at work or at home - I'll see if I can get a new chainwheel and derailleur delivered to the local _mags bags and fags_ ( ...and vapes and fake cannabis buds) ....

It was telling that when I transferred all the gubbins to my new frame, I felt obliged to take a link out !
It really is more suitable for a bath plug now ...


----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2020)

Bike club bikes for kids just got here. I've only had a chance to look at the tadpole which was a reconditioned bike and not very impressed at all. They've touched up the orange paint job in a different shade of orange, the bell is fucked up so it can't be rung but the spring's all stretched so he could hurt his hand playing with it, caps are missing off the inner tubes and the headset is really grindy. I'm sure I'll find more wrong later. If I was doing up a bike I'd be ashamed at that. At over 80% of the price of a new bike I'm feeling a bit ripped off. Might send them both back (though kids would probably murder me in my sleep).


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a couple knocking about - and cassettes - it's the lack of a replacement middle chainwheel that's slowed me down - that and it not being easy to receive deliveries at work or at home - I'll see if I can get a new chainwheel and derailleur delivered to the local _mags bags and fags_ ( ...and vapes and fake cannabis buds) ....
> 
> It was telling that when I transferred all the gubbins to my new frame, I felt obliged to take a link out !
> It really is more suitable for a bath plug now ...



Just go to a bike shop, buy a new chain and install it. If the fucked one snaps then your pods are going to look a pair of over ripe aubergines.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Just go to a bike shop, buy a new chain and install it. If the fucked one snaps then your pods are going to look a pair of over ripe aubergines.


My first sign is usually me stomping on the pedals to pull away up a slope and not going anywhere ..


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> Bike club bikes for kids just got here. I've only had a chance to look at the tadpole which was a reconditioned bike and not very impressed at all. They've touched up the orange paint job in a different shade of orange, the bell is fucked up so it can't be rung but the spring's all stretched so he could hurt his hand playing with it, caps are missing off the inner tubes and the headset is really grindy. I'm sure I'll find more wrong later. If I was doing up a bike I'd be ashamed at that. At over 80% of the price of a new bike I'm feeling a bit ripped off. Might send them both back (though kids would probably murder me in my sleep).




We went with the brand new one, something like £1 a month more than reconditioned...

Should tell them you're not happy, they'll probably send you brand new replacements.


----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We went with the brand new one, something like £1 a month more than reconditioned...


I was just trying to keep the price down slightly and thought there couldn't be much wrong with a balance bike, especially as it's a temporary stage before a pedal bike. Seems like the kid or kids who had it before thrashed the fuck out of it though. I've already had a moan at them and they seem quite helpful, have to take some photos and send to them.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 10, 2020)

my sons discovered my ebike and is borrowing it a lot getting fed up with punctures though gone through 3 inner tubes this month always the rear rather than the front bike grr just slightly more faff as you have to disconnect the motor.
 road bike tyres just say no
 on the plus side made it up to 22mph on the level thats 2 miles over the speed limit


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 12, 2020)

likesfish said:


> my sons discovered my ebike and is borrowing it a lot getting fed up with punctures though gone through 3 inner tubes this month always the rear rather than the front bike grr just slightly more faff as you have to disconnect the motor.
> road bike tyres just say no
> on the plus side made it up to 22mph on the level thats 2 miles over the speed limit


Get some better tyres, 2 examples here that I've ridden, might have 1 every 1-2 years in my experience e.g. nail directly in

Commuter bike tyres - specialized Nimbus
Road bike tyres - Panaracer Race D -Evo 4


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a couple knocking about - and cassettes - it's the lack of a replacement middle chainwheel that's slowed me down - that and it not being easy to receive deliveries at work or at home - I'll see if I can get a new chainwheel and derailleur delivered to the local _mags bags and fags_ ( ...and vapes and fake cannabis buds) ....
> 
> It was telling that when I transferred all the gubbins to my new frame, I felt obliged to take a link out !
> It really is more suitable for a bath plug now ...


If my recollection of your bathroom photos is correct, a mucky, worn-out bike chain could only improve the ambience


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Get some better tyres, 2 examples here that I've ridden, might have 1 every 1-2 years in my experience e.g. nail directly in
> 
> Commuter bike tyres - specialized Nimbus
> Road bike tyres - Panaracer Race D -Evo 4



Also, pump them up.
I under inflated my tyres for years.
Cost me lots of flats, maybe tyre wear and spokes too and certainly effort in pedalling.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 12, 2020)

Definitely when I get cash new tyres are going on


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone got some light recommendations? Front & rear for 50 quid or thereabouts... is that reasonable?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Anyone got some light recommendations? Front & rear for 50 quid or thereabouts... is that reasonable?


I have these:









						Lezyne Connect Smart 1000XL/KTV Smart Light Set
					

Buy Lezyne Connect Smart 1000XL/KTV Smart Light Set here at ProBikeKit UK - with great prices on bikes, components and clothing, and with free delivery available!




					www.probikekit.co.uk
				




Slightly over your budget but they’re good. The smart link feature sounds silly, but only having to press the one button to turn both on, rather than having to fish around under the seat is actually pretty cool. I also use the phone app to have a few different profiles set, one for daylight flash, one for nighttime city roads and one for unlit country lanes. Makes switching between them all a doddle, rather than having to do a myriad of button combinations.


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2020)

I have these:





__





						EL135 Front and Orb Rear Bike Light Set
					

Buy your Cateye EL135 Front and Orb Rear Bike Light Set - Light Sets from Wiggle. SAVE 22% - RRP £26.99 now only £20.99. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




They're very bright, easy on the batteries and have on/off switches. I have an extra no name back light which cost six quid that I bought because I thought the little cats eye one wouldn't be bright enough on its own but it is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 15, 2020)

Just what I need next, wavey wheels.


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> Anyone got some light recommendations? Front & rear for 50 quid or thereabouts... is that reasonable?


I have these two. Last ages, USB chargeable lights are terrible IMHO.




__





						Omni 5 Front Light
					

Buy your Cateye Omni 5 Front Light - Front Lights from Wiggle. SAVE 20% - RRP £16.99 now only £13.49. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				








						FWE Battery Rear Light - 40 Lumen | Evans Cycles
					






					www.evanscycles.com


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2020)

magneze said:


> Last ages, USB chargeable lights are terrible IMHO.


This. Get battery ones and buy rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2020)

magneze said:


> I have these two. Last ages, USB chargeable lights are terrible IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not for bikes, but my dog walking torch is usb rechargeable and is so bright you can blind people with it. How would the way in which you get the electricity in to the battery relevant to how the torch works?


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not for bikes, but my dog walking torch is usb rechargeable and is so bright you can blind people with it. How would the way in which you get the electricity in to the battery relevant to how the torch works?


Can carry a spare set of batteries. You'd need to carry a spare light.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2020)

maomao said:


> Can carry a spare set of batteries. You'd need to carry a spare light.



My torch takes either...but my winter morning dog walks are never long enough to need a change of batteries


----------



## weepiper (Sep 15, 2020)

Decent modern usb chargeable lights are great imo. You just need to spend a little bit more to get a decent battery life. I've got a several years old Cateye Volt front light that is bright enough to ride off road with on its full beam that I get a full week of commutes out of on a lower setting before I have to charge it.


----------



## Winot (Sep 15, 2020)

I’ve been using USB rechargeable cycle lights for quite awhile and have never had any difficulties. I do carry a spare rear light but to be honest that is less weight than carrying spare rechargeable batteries.


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not for bikes, but my dog walking torch is usb rechargeable and is so bright you can blind people with it. How would the way in which you get the electricity in to the battery relevant to how the torch works?


USB lights don't last long, nothing to do with brightness.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 15, 2020)

magneze said:


> I have these two. Last ages, USB chargeable lights are terrible IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second this. I get loads of piss taking for my old school lights. But they are loads better, in terms of performance and longevity, than the USB chargeable ones I’ve used


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2020)

magneze said:


> USB lights don't last long, nothing to do with brightness.




What, the power stored in them doesn't last long, or the light itself fails after a few weeks???


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2020)

magneze said:


> USB lights don't last long, nothing to do with brightness.


That's probably largely down to brand.

Though lights can get a battering just from the constant vibration of being on the road and I'd be a lot happier trying to fix a battery light with a broken/loose connection than cracking open a rechargeable sealed unit.


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What, the power stored in them doesn't last long, or the light itself fails after a few weeks???


The former.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)

Difficult to understand why. A rechargeable lamp is a rechargeable lamp.


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2020)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)

I must get my meter on my Philips Saferide 80 that's USB charged (non-turbo).
It has 4 x 2AH ish NiMHs in - so about 5 watt-hours...
I think the LEDs run at more like 3 watts ...


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a dirt cheap USB rechargeable ridiculously bright light from amazon. £20, nice metal construction and you can er... charge your phone off it. Which admittedly is not hugely useful most of the time, but could see it coming in handy in a pinch.

It's true that all rechargeable batteries lose capacity... But... has to better than disposables. And the base level of tech seems to be pretty good these days.

n.b the rear light on that amazon job is pretty crap, I just have a collection of old ones. The front is very bright... Being in Sheffield probably won't test its limits until the clocks change.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2020)

Another plus for my “smart” lights is the battery meter on the app. No more surprise running out of charge. I just check when i get to work, then stick them on a plug if needed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm naturally going to rejig my Philips at some point..

I suppose my backup lamp might be the single 13650 cell phone charger I keep in my manbag - about 1 amp hour at 5 volts (was one of the better cells from an old laptop battery) and I have a plug-in lamp that probably runs at less than a watt so should be good for a few hours.
Hideous beam pattern of course so only for the direst of emergencies. I probably ought to carry some foil to tweak it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2020)

On other consumer issues... Gloves and helmets? My old ones are getting properly worn out. Quite like the POC omne, the cheapest version of which (again, sadly amazon) seems to be one with a small peak, for that gravel look rather than any practical effect I suspect. I was thinking of a Kask Caipi, but when I started looking there were some offers around the £90 mark, which is not the case now. Should probably also look at cheap options.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2020)

Cid said:


> On other consumer issues... Gloves and helmets? My old ones are getting properly worn out. Quite like the POC omne, the cheapest version of which (again, sadly amazon) seems to be one with a small peak, for that gravel look rather than any practical effect I suspect. I was thinking of a Kask Caipi, but when I started looking there were some offers around the £90 mark, which is not the case now. Should probably also look at cheap options.


Helmets are strangely the one area of cycling I just can't be arsed to spend money on. Both the one I use for commuting and my "aero" one for club/road rides are from PlanetX. Think I paid about £15 for each of them. Both are lightweight and comfortable, which is all I ask really.

As for gloves, I seem to get through them at an incredible rate, so again just look for whatever is on a discount at the time.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Helmets are strangely the one area of cycling I just can't be arsed to spend money on. Both the one I use for commuting and my "aero" one for club/road rides are from PlanetX. Think I paid about £15 for each of them. Both are lightweight and comfortable, which is all I ask really.
> 
> As for gloves, I seem to get through them at an incredible rate, so again just look for whatever is on a discount at the time.



Yeah you're probably right... I do have an On-one helmet (as a spare), just fine the straps are a bit crap and there's a lack of decent padding. Might try riding it a few days, see if I get used to it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 15, 2020)

Cid said:


> On other consumer issues... Gloves and helmets? My old ones are getting properly worn out. Quite like the POC omne, the cheapest version of which (again, sadly amazon) seems to be one with a small peak, for that gravel look rather than any practical effect I suspect. I was thinking of a Kask Caipi, but when I started looking there were some offers around the £90 mark, which is not the case now. Should probably also look at cheap options.


Kasks are good, I have a mojito. For gloves it’s just whatever feels good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2020)

I actually fitted my never-used 99p CR032 emergency lights this morning as it started out murky.
I used to have two sets but I'm down to one pair and the red one needs one of the two LEDs soldering ... thankfully it ended up only being a political gesture...
My emergency torch should do me in the event I actually find myself cycling through the woods.
I'm hoping to be home for good from around 2nd October so I haven't put enough effort into making a bracket for my Philips...


----------



## sideboob (Sep 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Decent modern usb chargeable lights are great imo. You just need to spend a little bit more to get a decent battery life. I've got a several years old Cateye Volt front light that is bright enough to ride off road with on its full beam that I get a full week of commutes out of on a lower setting before I have to charge it.



The volt for me as well.  This is a great series, worth checking out if you haven`t yet.  The battery pack is removeable, charged by a usb.  My volt 400 came with 2 batteries and a bunch of usb cables.  The 400 is bright enough for my needs, but they have brighter ones, all the way up to 1700 lumens (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Winot (Sep 16, 2020)

Cid said:


> On other consumer issues... Gloves and helmets? My old ones are getting properly worn out. Quite like the POC omne, the cheapest version of which (again, sadly amazon) seems to be one with a small peak, for that gravel look rather than any practical effect I suspect. I was thinking of a Kask Caipi, but when I started looking there were some offers around the £90 mark, which is not the case now. Should probably also look at cheap options.



I’ve never found gloves that are properly winter warm. I’d go for whatever is available and get some silk liner gloves if you feel the cold.

Recently splashed out on this fancy helmet, which is 3D printed to the shape of your head (well, my head) and is consequently expensive. Very comfortable but they STILL haven’t cracked straps that stay tight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2020)

I use Aldi's "winter" gloves all year round - though they're old ones from years back as two subsequent "improvements" have been constrictive and impossible to cycle in.
They're skinny elastane things that are only inadequate on a few days of the year when the temperature is actually freezing at which point I resort to skiddy ski mitts or experimental electrified gloves.
When I rode motorcycles I used belstaff mitts over silk liners ..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2020)

I seem to be lucky with circulation, I can get away with nice lightweight gloves right the way down to freezing temperatures. Anything thick annoys me no end, you lose all feel on the bars.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I seem to be lucky with circulation, I can get away with nice lightweight gloves right the way down to freezing temperatures. Anything thick annoys me no end, you lose all feel on the bars.


I'm amazed that for many years I rode with ski gloves all year - but once again they were fairly skinny ones - as well as knackered and disgusting and welded to my hands a lot of the time ...


----------



## klang (Sep 16, 2020)

Cid said:


> Gloves


for winter duties I can recommend skiing gloves. They tend to be durable, water proof and warm.


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m not too fussed by the cold (well, except feet), and probably gonna use turbo trainer a lot this winter since no need to commute. Gloves mainly to avoid nerve damage and the like.


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2020)

Winot said:


> I’ve never found gloves that are properly winter warm. I’d go for whatever is available and get some silk liner gloves if you feel the cold.
> 
> Recently splashed out on this fancy helmet, which is 3D printed to the shape of your head (well, my head) and is consequently expensive. Very comfortable but they STILL haven’t cracked straps that stay tight.
> 
> View attachment 230567



Yeah I don’t think I’m up for a £300 helmet 😂.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I use Aldi's "winter" gloves all year round - though they're old ones from years back as two subsequent "improvements" have been constrictive and impossible to cycle in.
> They're skinny elastane things that are only inadequate on a few days of the year when the temperature is actually freezing at which point I resort to skiddy ski mitts or experimental electrified gloves.
> When I rode motorcycles I used belstaff mitts over silk liners ..



When I was a motorcycle courier in London in the mid 80s. Captain Maurice Seddon, Royal Signals (Retired) came to the office and try to sell us his revolutionary electrically heated gloves. We took one looker at the Beezer he had arrived on and decided we didn't fancy bursting into flames on Vauxhall Bridge Road no matter how cold it was.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2020)

In the main he favoured 350cc Velocettes - or was that Royce Creasey ?
But Seddon made me fantasise that I might be able to bolt a Lucas alternator to my Norton Commando - sadly I learned that the disused magneto part of the timing chest would not be up to the job 

I love my electric blanket and I wouldn't rule out cabling up some combis with underfloor heating wire when I'm old and feeling the cold ...


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2020)

Heated cycling shoes I’d go for.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2020)

You’re all welcome...


----------



## maomao (Sep 21, 2020)

The Bike Club replaced my kid's Tadpole with one that's a hundred times nicer. If the last one had been thrashed to fuck by half a dozen kids this one's had one careful owner and been restored slightly more carefully (they didn't actually have any new ones available). And they haven't charged me for the last couple of weeks (he's been riding it daily) so that's nice.

Also my cheapo Planet X helmet turned up finally. Fits me perfectly on the largest setting so no excuses for not cycling the eight miles to uni tomorrow. If it doesn't get cancelled or changed.


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2020)

Marina Zenovich's film/series Lance for ESPN 30 for 30 is up on iPlayer... Never watched it before, so coming in blind. Has a lot of Lance so far, which makes me wary. But I believe it was pretty highly rated, so assume there's a degree of just handing him a lot of rope.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2020)

I use dhb  extreme winter gloves.


----------



## Cid (Sep 23, 2020)

Quite enjoying this channel for training tips and the like. He does look about 15 (e2a: well he is only 25 now that the description shows), but actually bothers discussing the scientific literature. Which - while I do like them - is really more than you can say for GCN.









						Dylan Johnson
					

My name is Dylan Johnson and I'm a 25 year old cycling coach. This channel is all about giving you the tools you need to become a stronger cyclist.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Cid (Sep 24, 2020)

New achievement: broke land speed record on two wheels..:


----------



## Cid (Sep 24, 2020)

Ignore my crap average speed 

810m of climbing... Including a gravel section that hits 14%. I will admit to some walking.


----------



## Cid (Sep 24, 2020)

And scenery of course.


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

Has anyone used an ISM saddle? I'm generally fine long distances outdoors... If I do a very extended stretch in the saddle I might get a bit of... discomfort. Wait, this is urban. The end of my nob goes a bit numb. But in this circumstance it's usually just a reminder to move about on the bike more, and not really a problem as yet. Turbo trainer different matter... That might start 40 minutes in, presumably because of the very static position. Once started it takes pretty regular relief. It's not particularly easy to stand in erg mode, and often doesn't fit with the kind of workout you do on there anyway. I'm going to update my chamois and have a bit more fiddling with position/see whether my gravel bike is better than the old road bike on there. But yeah, do ISM saddles actually work? Because if I'm going to do 2hr+ zone 2 stuff on there, probably going to need anything that helps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)

Spa Nidd (Brooks knock-off) and two pairs of pants works for me.


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Spa Nidd (Brooks knock-off) and two pairs of pants works for me.



On your regular 2hr+ turbo trainer sessions?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> Has anyone used an ISM saddle? I'm generally fine long distances outdoors... If I do a very extended stretch in the saddle I might get a bit of... discomfort. Wait, this is urban. The end of my nob goes a bit numb. But in this circumstance it's usually just a reminder to move about on the bike more, and not really a problem as yet. Turbo trainer different matter... That might start 40 minutes in, presumably because of the very static position. Once started it takes pretty regular relief. It's not particularly easy to stand in erg mode, and often doesn't fit with the kind of workout you do on there anyway. I'm going to update my chamois and have a bit more fiddling with position/see whether my gravel bike is better than the old road bike on there. But yeah, do ISM saddles actually work? Because if I'm going to do 2hr+ zone 2 stuff on there, probably going to need anything that helps.


I would try lowering your saddle, Also try improving your flexibility, it could be that you're rotating your pelvis too much.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> On your regular 2hr+ turbo trainer sessions?


40 mile hilly and bumpy day rides


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> 40 mile hilly and bumpy day rides



They will get you out the saddle regularly. Even just grinding away outdoors tends to give a lot more relief because of the movement of the bike in response to terrain, and the need to shift weight in turns etc.


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would try lowering your saddle, Also try improving your flexibility, it could be that you're rotating your pelvis too much.



Yeah, that's possible. In the interim I might try the MTB on there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> The end of my nob goes a bit numb...Once started it takes pretty regular relief.




Does it feel like you are tossing off someone else?


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Does it feel like you are tossing off someone else?



I even get to feel the disappointment of both parties.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> Has anyone used an ISM saddle? I'm generally fine long distances outdoors... If I do a very extended stretch in the saddle I might get a bit of... discomfort. Wait, this is urban. The end of my nob goes a bit numb. But in this circumstance it's usually just a reminder to move about on the bike more, and not really a problem as yet. Turbo trainer different matter... That might start 40 minutes in, presumably because of the very static position. Once started it takes pretty regular relief. It's not particularly easy to stand in erg mode, and often doesn't fit with the kind of workout you do on there anyway. I'm going to update my chamois and have a bit more fiddling with position/see whether my gravel bike is better than the old road bike on there. But yeah, do ISM saddles actually work? Because if I'm going to do 2hr+ zone 2 stuff on there, probably going to need anything that helps.


Better shorts (Pactimo) and a Specialised Power saddle cured all comfort problems for me, but saddles are such a personal thing it’s hard to recommend one over any other. I think I tired about 5 before I found “the one”.


----------



## Cid (Sep 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Better shorts (Pactimo) and a Specialised Power saddle cured all comfort problems for me, but saddles are such a personal thing it’s hard to recommend one over any other. I think I tired about 5 before I found “the one”.



Yeah problem with saddles is they’re so bloody expensive. I’ll keep perusing eBay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> Yeah problem with saddles is they’re so bloody expensive. I’ll keep perusing eBay.


I was lucky in that various people from my cycling club let me borrow an assortment to try...


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2020)

Also measured sit bones, which seem pretty wide (130mm), especially compared to the stock saddles I have.

e2a; well, somewhere between 125-130mm I think.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2020)

Cid said:


> Also measured sit bones, which seem pretty wide (130mm), especially compared to the stock saddles I have.


How extreme is your riding position? Large drop from saddle to bars?


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How extreme is your riding position? Large drop from saddle to bars?



Not particularly extreme. Certainly not on the gravel bike... road bike is slightly more, but since it’s on the trainer, I’m not in the drops. I might put the gravel bike on the trainer for a bit and see whether the change in position makes a difference. Gonna have a hunt about the workshop, see if there are any wider saddles I can pilfer for tests.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

I've had a dilemma this year as I'm retiring from work on the Friday before the clocks change and I  didn't want to fit the front basket bracket I used to use on my old bike to house my substantial lighting assembly - even thinned-down - though it may yet come to that as it was handy for other things like mounting a video camera...

... so I had to come up with something else for the Philips Saferide 80 I paid £5 for and which came with no bracket of any description that I remember ...
So after failing to locate anything more suitable, I cobbled something together using a D-lock bracket and an AV speaker bracket with an adjustable ball-mount which has a convenient slide-out for the odd occasion when I have to lock my bike up outside a shop - or actually want to leave the lamp at home.
The remote handlebar switch (and 5 volt charging input) is connected using a PC power connector.

Annoyingly I have so far not managed to acquire a spare lamp of this ilk at any price ... long term plans were to upgrade the LEDs and power supply - as well as replacing the plastic "lens" while also taking a casting of the reflector with a view to making my own.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 4, 2020)

It's ok, this will help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

Perhaps with more time available I may evolve it into an elegant swan-neck moulding, but I felt that was a decent result for the minimal effort devoted to it.
I anticipate my colleagues will find amusement in it as we're parking our bikes indoors at the moment ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I've had a dilemma this year as I'm retiring from work on the Friday before the clocks change and I  didn't want to fit the front basket bracket I used to use on my old bike to house my substantial lighting assembly - even thinned-down - though it may yet come to that as it was handy for other things like mounting a video camera...
> 
> ... so I had to come up with something else for the Philips Saferide 80 I paid £5 for and which came with no bracket of any description that I remember ...
> So after failing to locate anything more suitable, I cobbled something together using a D-lock bracket and an AV speaker bracket with an adjustable ball-mount which has a convenient slide-out for the odd occasion when I have to lock my bike up outside a shop - or actually want to leave the lamp at home.
> ...


Well, it’s a unique approach to putting a light onto a bike, I’ll give you that


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, it’s a unique approach to putting a light onto a bike, I’ll give you that


I'll report back after a few of my rough semi-rural commutes ... someone needs to come up with something inbetwen hot glue and silicone ... whenever I use the latter, I always end up wasting most of the tube unless I have another job that needs doing ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll report back after a few of my rough semi-rural commutes ... someone needs to come up with something inbetwen hot glue and silicone ... whenever I use the latter, I always end up wasting most of the tube unless I have another job that needs doing ...


Or maybe they could just come up with lightweight, compact and bright lights


----------



## maomao (Oct 4, 2020)

Did you try emailing Philips and asking if they have any brackets for it? They don't make that light anymore but they still have a page with manuals and an email contact for asking questions. I personally would have started there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or maybe they could just come up with lightweight, compact and bright lights


how about bright lights that precisely illuminate the road ahead ?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> how about bright lights that precisely illuminate the road ahead ?


Yep, I’ve got one of those. Weighs bugger all and came with a little mount. 1000 lumens max output.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or maybe they could just come up with lightweight, compact and bright lights



The Moon combo mounts are very neat and do computer plus light or GoPro. The downside is they don't look somebody's bukkake'd over the leftovers from a vide grenier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep, I’ve got one of those. Weighs bugger all and came with a little mount. 1000 lumens max output.


In my case the £5 price tag was also appealing ... OK £5 plus a set of Varta NiMhs in Screwfix.
In the unlikely event I find myself out in the woods in the dark post-retirement I would want something to light up the trees, but I suspect this will do fine for me now.
For serious commuting in the dark on shared paths, the first lamp I would refit would be a version of my diffused "be seen" lantern ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Did you try emailing Philips and asking if they have any brackets for it? They don't make that light anymore but they still have a page with manuals and an email contact for asking questions. I personally would have started there.


Given the weight of it, the stock brackets were almost certainly under-engineered and not suitable for mounting it low on a mountain bike.
If there was a suitable mounting point on the suspension fork yoke, I might consider something different - perhaps involving a "false handlebar" like I had for a while ...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 4, 2020)

Little known fact. 

Our very own gentlegreen was the inspiration behind the poster for 1970s movie "Close encounters of the third kind".



Spoiler


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I've had a dilemma this year as I'm retiring from work on the Friday before the clocks change and I  didn't want to fit the front basket bracket I used to use on my old bike to house my substantial lighting assembly - even thinned-down - though it may yet come to that as it was handy for other things like mounting a video camera...
> 
> ... so I had to come up with something else for the Philips Saferide 80 I paid £5 for and which came with no bracket of any description that I remember ...
> So after failing to locate anything more suitable, I cobbled something together using a D-lock bracket and an AV speaker bracket with an adjustable ball-mount which has a convenient slide-out for the odd occasion when I have to lock my bike up outside a shop - or actually want to leave the lamp at home.
> ...



I... 

Wait... 

How do you even have that much steerer exposed?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2020)

Cid said:


> I...
> 
> Wait...
> 
> How do you even have that much steerer exposed?


there are spacers - plus a riser to bring the handlebar to the height I need it to be ...


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> there are spacers - plus a riser to bring the handlebar to the height I need it to be ...



Does it have an extension on it then? I mean I suppose whatever it takes to be comfortable.

But still...


----------



## maomao (Oct 5, 2020)

Only time I ever put a riser stem on a bike the steering went very very weird and I took it straight off (pretty sure I still have it somewhere). I had an adjustable stem at one point too but any big difference just made the steering too weird.


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

6" of steerer, plus a riser. Doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2020)

the bike is probably too small for me, but I had the riser on my old bike ...
I find the steering very precise - super stable at low speed anyway.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Little known fact.
> 
> Our very own gentlegreen was the inspiration behind the poster for 1970s movie "Close encounters of the third kind".
> 
> ...



Maybe aliens have visited after all, travelled across the universe only to rock up at GG’s gaff, take one look at the place and fucked off back where they come from sharpish.


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

I've taken my amazon £20 light out at night a bit now... Seems really good. Certainly bright enough for any road illumination. Off road I'll have a go some time, but the requirements for that are - I suppose - a little different. I did once have a decent halogen off-road light, but suspect it's long gone now, and the tech has moved on so much in the last 15 years it probably wouldn't come close anyway.

It's bright enough that I go out of my way to cover it if there's an approaching runner/cyclist and no traffic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Little known fact.
> 
> Our very own gentlegreen was the inspiration behind the poster for 1970s movie "Close encounters of the third kind".


Except that my lights are precisely the opposite - intended to be entirely inoffensive.


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Except that my lights are precisely the opposite - intended to be entirely inoffensive.



Sadly I fear their offences may be strict liability.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2020)

Cid said:


> Sadly I fear their offences may be strict liability.


Sorry, but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea what that means.



Bad legal joke. Strict liability offences ignore intention.

What size is the frame? You're 6ft+ aren't you? Which would be L/XL on a road bike. But I think MTBs usually use inside leg for sizing these days. Though I suppose if it works for you and you don't get back/knee pain it doesn't really matter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm 6 foot 2 with a 33 inch inside leg.
My old "MTB" had an XL frame and I could stand astride it with an inch or two to spare. This one has a much lower top tube. I can't see the size on it anywhere.
But after 650-odd miles of getting used to it, it doesn't feel much worse than the old one.
I'll see what it's like after I get back into regular 20 and occasional 40 mile rides... but I need to get something more suitable for that sort of thing soonish as I only have 3 weeks' more commuting.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 16, 2020)

I did a 27.5" wheel/160mm brake conversion on my Trance and rode it up Mt. Helena. I posted some pics on FB and one my mates commented, "I am in Tier 3 lockdown in Knowsley and it's pissing down so you can fuck right off."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2020)

Your mate may have a point to be fair


----------



## Winot (Oct 16, 2020)

That’s me set up for the winter then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2020)

I’ll be back on Zwift soon too. Riding in the cold and rain just isn’t fun.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm back on already... Can't be arsed with outdoors. Though I've bought a few bits of cold weather gear for days with consistent sunshine, should they arrive.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2020)

Bah, upload rotation. Can’t be arsed to correct.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2020)

Cid said:


> View attachment 234596
> 
> Bah, upload rotation. Can’t be arsed to correct.


Have you done Ventoux on there yet?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2020)

Bunch of pansies. It's not even November yet.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have you done Ventoux on there yet?



Nope... How do you access it?


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Bunch of pansies. It's not even November yet.



Yep. 

Warm, dry pansies...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Bunch of pansies. It's not even November yet.



Lycra clad road king and gravel biker


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Bunch of pansies. It's not even November yet.


I still commute by bike and will do through winter. But I’ll be fucked if I ride in the rain for _fun_


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2020)

Cid said:


> Nope... How do you access it?


In the France “world” - check the timetable for when it’s available.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lycra clad road king and gravel biker


No.





If I let the weather put me off I'd never be on my bike, and that wouldn't do. You just need the right bike and the right clothes.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 234644
> 
> ...



I think he meant me and bees. Or more accurately bees and me. I don't have enough tattoos to be a proper gravel rider though. And I like vowels. 

I'll get myself out some time, just been ages since I did much winter riding and getting the clothing right is a bit of a pain and not particularly cheap.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2020)

Cid said:


> I think he meant me and bees. Or more accurately bees and me. I don't have enough tattoos to be a proper gravel rider though. And I like vowels.
> 
> I'll get myself out some time, just been ages since I did much winter riding and getting the clothing right is a bit of a pain and not particularly cheap.


Oh! I see


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2020)

Somehow I have to keep up the miles now I won't be cycling up a big hill every morning, and still working up a sweat going home.
I didn't get out for the 12 often sunny weeks I was at home, but the cycle-friendly routes were crazily busy ...
I'm somewhat motivated to get out and look for fungi ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2020)

Managed to get out this morning for my first non commuting ride in weeks. Was surprised how well I went considering, I can average 17-18 mph now fairly comfortably. Plan is to try and be reasonably serious about Zwift over winter and see what improvements I can make for next year. Main (possibly slightly ambitious) target is a sub 5 hour century ride.


----------



## Cid (Oct 18, 2020)

weepiper have you got much experience with SRAM Eagle? Want to fix my Inbred up for winter riding... The current groupset is fine really. SRAM X9 circa 2010. But 3x... I'd kind of like to switch to 1x for ease of maintenance and the benefits of a clutched rear derailleur. I know Eagle NX will go on a standard hub, but requires a DUB BB.

Hmm... Thinking it through I can't see any problems assuming I can work out the BB standard and there's a compatible DUB. e2a: This?

I also kind of want to switch out the forks... But 26" no taper 9mm QR doesn't seem to be a goer. They're zocchi bombers so I probably shouldn't moan anyway. Just want remote lockout. Lazy. 

e2a: up front the mech is XT with SRAM shifters. I assume I checked this was ok at the time. Or possibly just used what I had temporarily and never changed it.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 18, 2020)

Cid said:


> weepiper have you got much experience with SRAM Eagle? Want to fix my Inbred up for winter riding... The current groupset is fine really. SRAM X9 circa 2010. But 3x... I'd kind of like to switch to 1x for ease of maintenance and the benefits of a clutched rear derailleur. I know Eagle NX will go on a standard hub, but requires a DUB BB.
> 
> Hmm... Thinking it through I can't see any problems assuming I can work out the BB standard and there's a compatible DUB. e2a: This?
> 
> ...


You'll need this BB (or a similar external bearing BB - the DUB axle is too long otherwise) edit - you added a link while I was posting - yes, that one








						DUB BSA Bottom Bracket - BB-DUB-BSA-A1 - SRAM - Service
					

DUB BSA Bottom Bracket, BB-DUB-BSA-A1, SRAM




					www.sram.com
				




Re the fork, you should still be able to find a 26" 9mm Rockshox Reba with a straight steerer, here's one outside the UK but you might get one on eBay or whatever









						Reba RL Solo Air™ Remote MTB Suspension Fork 26“ with OneLoc Remote | ROSE Bikes
					

26 ain't dead! <br /> The Reba RL Solo Air™ is Rock Shox´s classi...




					www.rosebikes.co.uk


----------



## weepiper (Oct 18, 2020)

I would just warn you that an Eagle cassette is eye wateringly expensive, for an item which most people consider to be a consumable.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 18, 2020)

Plenty of dry days in winter, although I am living on the wet side of the country these days and don’t have mudguards. Had to go out in arm warmers the other day, but still on the shorts for now, they’ll see me OK until it starts getting down to about 7 or 8 degrees.


----------



## Cid (Oct 18, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I would just warn you that an Eagle cassette is eye wateringly expensive, for an item which most people consider to be a consumable.



Jesus, so it is. The Deore 1x12 looks nice, but seems to be universally unavailable. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 18, 2020)

Cid said:


> Jesus, so it is. The Deore 1x12 looks nice, but seems to be universally unavailable. Thanks for the tips.


There's also an SLX one and a Sunrace one about the 60-70 quid mark which will work.


----------



## Cid (Oct 21, 2020)

I went out for a ride today. Actual outside out. Like an adult.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 21, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I would just warn you that an Eagle cassette is eye wateringly expensive, for an item which most people consider to be a consumable.


I was today years old when I learnt about the SRAM 8 speed E-bike cassette that costs £430. Four hundred and thirty. Pounds.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I was today years old when I learnt about the SRAM 8 speed E-bike cassette that costs £430. Four hundred and thirty. Pounds.


WTF


----------



## weepiper (Oct 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> WTF


It's a fundamental redevelopment of external drivetrain shifting. Apparently.

It appears to be a cassette made of sprockets like a narrow-wide chainring. It's part of an E-mtb groupset.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2020)

Riiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2020)

Speaking of setups, is underwater spinning actually a thing?. I guess there’s more resistance.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2020)

I generally pay around $600 for 12 speed SRAM cassettes that last (at best) 2,000km. They could make a Ti one that would cost twice as much and last ten times as long. I've done nearly 10,000km on a Ti 12 speed Super Record cassette ($380) that shows almost no signs of wear.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 25, 2020)

Fixed slightly more puncture resistant tyres a lot of swearing and some blood


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 25, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Speaking of setups, is underwater spinning actually a thing?. I guess there’s more resistance.



whatever, their lives are a fiction


----------



## nick (Oct 25, 2020)

My mate managed to bend his chain ring (a bolt fell out) and then snap it in 2 when trying to bodge it together with cable tie and a leatherman.  
not something you see every day and fairly terminal for the rest of the ride


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

My council has widened the bicycle lanes on my commute and put these weird bollards on bits of them, but I cannot fathom why they think it’s a good idea. Indeed I think they’ve made it more dangerous for all road users. No consultation has happened with local road users as far as I’m aware either.
They make it impossible for faster cyclists to overtake slower cyclists and seem to be coralling deadfall leaves into the lanes more!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Those bollards seem quite popular for some reason but I'm not sure why.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 27, 2020)

Let's have a think.... maybe they're a little more effective at keeping drivers and parked vehicles out of the cycle lane than a line of white paint?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> My council has widened the bicycle lanes on my commute and put these weird bollards on bits of them, but I cannot fathom why they think it’s a good idea. Indeed I think they’ve made it more dangerous for all road users. No consultation has happened with local road users as far as I’m aware either.View attachment 236191
> They make it impossible for faster cyclists to overtake slower cyclists and seem to be coralling deadfall leaves into the lanes more!


They're better than just paint, but still not great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Those bollards seem quite popular for some reason but I'm not sure why.


they’re called Orca Wands for some reason. I don’t know how rigid they are but I don’t want to find out. That route is very busy for pedestrians as well as traffic as it’s on the student pub crawl. Can foresee drunk student pedestrians coming a cropper and tripping over them or twanging themselves in the crotch


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Let's have a think.... maybe they're a little more effective at keeping drivers and parked vehicles out of the cycle lane than a line of white paint?


It’s not really a problem there as traffic is so slow and often gridlocked. I’ve never felt boxed in by traffic there. In fact the narrowing of the lanes for motor traffic makes me feel less safe


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> they’re called Orca Wands for some reason. I don’t know how rigid they are but I don’t want to find out. That route is very busy for pedestrians as well as traffic as it’s on the student pub crawl. Can foresee drunk student pedestrians coming a cropper and tripping over them or twanging themselves in the crotch



They look like they might be a bit sturdier than these ones that some muppet bounced over earlier in the year.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s not really a problem there as traffic is so slow and often gridlocked. I’ve never felt boxed in by traffic there. In fact the narrowing of the lanes for motor traffic makes me feel less safe


They're not there for you. They're there for novice cyclists and children.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

weepiper said:


> They're not there for you. They're there for novice cyclists and children.


Children on a major commute route?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Children on a major commute route?


High school kids.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Children on a major commute route?



Presumably the solid bollards are an attempt to make it practical to actually ride on it then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

weepiper said:


> High school kids.


Not on that part of the route. They should have put them half a mile further north on that road where the routes to the schools are. This is a route from studentsville to the universities and town


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

I was very tired on the way home today and was cycling very very slowly  so held up quite a few cyclists who couldn’t pass me. Made me feel a lot of pressure and one cyclist tried to pass me too close in the cycle lane. I don’t think they’ve thought it through


----------



## a_chap (Oct 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Not on that part of the route. They should have put them half a mile further north on that road where the routes to the schools are.



Why is this road not also a "route to a school" for some people?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Why is this road not also a "route to a school" for some people?


There are no high schools around there. Just loads of student housing and universities


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

Not sure how making cyclists hemmed in with no leeway for mistakes is going to encourage novice cyclists either.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Those bollards seem quite popular for some reason but I'm not sure why.



They are cheap and quick to put in, and as mentioned provide some level of protection above paint, though not as good as an actual kerb, it does not feel like drivers are likely to encroach on the lane (at least that's my experience with similar setups in Birmingham, albeit they have been bi-directional two lane cycle tracks not one lane like this one).
Councils currently are using Emergency Transport Orders (ETOs) to put in covid related walking and cycling infrastructure without prior consultation, these need to be temporary installations so that they can be removed easily either when covid is no longer an issue (eg: many local high streets in Birmingham have taken out on street parking to widen the pavement, and these will be returned to parking once that's not needed anymore); or in the case of cycle lanes, if they don't work.


Orang Utan to work properly, they really need to make cycle lanes two lanes wide, I'm really supportive of bi-directional lanes for this reason, if/when cycling becomes popular enough that there's too much traffic both ways to allow overtaking then you can add another cycle lane on the other side and make them both one way (with two lanes). Your council should be doing some kind of consultation alongside this so you can respond to the installation to give your views on why this doesn't work and what needs to change to make it better for cyclists. Have a search for covid-19 related installations and consultations.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks like Ride100 is off after 2021.
As recommended by Surrey County Council's report after consultation.

The majority of residents weren't in favour. It's not like the Notting Hill Carnival on your door step but that's Surrey for you. Much of the route goes through areas where not many live it has to be remembered.

At least the report highlights the benefits but you have to ask were the residents aware of this?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 30, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Looks like Ride100 is off after 2021.
> As recommended by Surrey County Council's report after consultation.
> 
> The majority of residents weren't in favour. It's not like the Notting Hill Carnival on your door step but that's Surrey for you. Much of the route goes through areas where not many live it has to be remembered.
> ...



I think it could have been handled better, where with Notting Hill you can come and go, with Ride London people are trapped in their houses all day, they are not allowed to leave, which is a bit much really.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> There are no high schools around there. Just loads of student housing and universities



Trouble with Leeds is the council likes to appear to do stuff and tick the cycling provision box, but don’t listen to cycling groups who tell them what is suitable, the highways planning team are quite conservative. They’ve also agreed designs with cycling groups then implemented them differently, like the Headrow end of Cookridge Street where they decided to end a new contra flow bike lane on a one way street abruptly and direct people onto a stop-and-push-the-button shared pedestrian crossing, rather than give them a phase on the main lights, apparently a tree was in the way.

That road you ride on is horrible though, people get clattered off all the time by people pulling out of side roads into the bike lane, treating the outer markings of the bike lane as the give way line. They’ve even made some of the turnings one way only but drivers ignore this. Only road worse is probably Kirkstall Rd.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> people are trapped in their houses all day, they are not allowed to leave


Im guessing the actual truth here is if you put the words “by car” on the end?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Im guessing the actual truth here is if you put the words “by car” on the end?



Or on foot unless you happen to have a pavement outside your house, which for vast sections of the route there isn’t.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Is this thread only for people who are really serious about cycling and know all the lingo?

I ended up in possession of a bike when my flatmate left one behind when he left the country a few months ago. I've since joined a sort of club (although don't think they can go out during lockdown) and am amazed by how much pleasure I'm getting out of cycling. I am very much improvising with a bike that's a bit too big for me and leggings and a fleece, but feel really pleased with my small achievements (can now get up the big hill without stopping).

Would be nice to have a place for cycling chat!


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is this thread only for people who are really serious about cycling and know all the lingo?
> 
> I ended up in possession of a bike when my flatmate left one behind when he left the country a few months ago. I've since joined a sort of club (although don't think they can go out during lockdown) and am amazed by how much pleasure I'm getting out of cycling. I am very much improvising with a bike that's a bit too big for me and leggings and a fleece, but feel really pleased with my small achievements (can now get up the big hill without stopping).
> 
> Would be nice to have a place for cycling chat!



Welcome! great to hear.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is this thread only for people who are really serious about cycling and know all the lingo?


Totally not, glad to hear you're enjoying it, it’s probably one of the types of exercise left.


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is this thread only for people who are really serious about cycling and know all the lingo?



Nope!



> I ended up in possession of a bike when my flatmate left one behind when he left the country a few months ago. I've since joined a sort of club (although don't think they can go out during lockdown) and am amazed by how much pleasure I'm getting out of cycling. I am very much improvising with a bike that's a bit too big for me and leggings and a fleece, but feel really pleased with my small achievements (can now get up the big hill without stopping).
> 
> Would be nice to have a place for cycling chat!



If you’re still in Shef, have you made it out to the peaks yet? I highly recommend the route out to Damflask reservoir via Penistone road, Hillsborough then loxley road. The bit in Sheffield isn’t particularly nice of course, and there’s a short section of tram tracks. But penistone road has cycle lane for most of it. The climb out of town may or not be hard depending on fitness... but isn’t super long so you can always hop off and walk. The road to damflask does get some twats, but isn’t too bad. There are loads of cyclists from beginners to full Lycra types that use it, so I think regular drivers are pretty used to cyclists.

Once you get to damflask the views are already nice, and there are flattish and fairly quiet routes around the reservoir. You can also use it as a jumping off point for more advanced routes if they take your fancy.

For easy riding the route from near the law courts along the Don to Meadowhall (or indeed all the way to Rotherham) is ok. Though there’s a bit in attercliffe where you have to go along some industrial roads (not too busy). But it is the only entirely flat route you’ll find!

There’s a decent routing app called Komoot you can get. The first section of map is free, and will get you Sheffield and the peaks.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Cid said:


> If you’re still in Shef, have you made it out to the peaks yet? I highly recommend the route out to Damflask reservoir via Penistone road, Hillsborough then loxley road. The bit in Sheffield isn’t particularly nice of course, and there’s a short section of tram tracks. But penistone road has cycle lane for most of it. The climb out of town may or not be hard depending on fitness... but isn’t super long so you can always hop off and walk. The road to damflask does get some twats, but isn’t too bad. There are loads of cyclists from beginners to full Lycra types that use it, so I think regular drivers are pretty used to cyclists.
> 
> Once you get to damflask the views are already nice, and there are flattish and fairly quiet routes around the reservoir. You can also use it as a jumping off point for more advanced routes if they take your fancy.
> 
> ...


I live in Hillsborough and that is exactly the route I've been going on. It's great (apart from the hill up to Loxley!)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Or on foot unless you happen to have a pavement outside your house, which for vast sections of the route there isn’t.


And there’s no marshalling to get people out where pavements aren’t there? There was at Velo B’ham...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And there’s no marshalling to get people out where pavements aren’t there? There was at Velo B’ham...



Marshalling allows you to cross the road, not to travel along it. For much of the Surrey Hills part of the course you have houses with driveways that just open on to the road, no pavements on either side, those people have the roads closed from 5am until around 3pm and they can't leave their property, which is a bit inconvenient...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Marshalling allows you to cross the road, not to travel along it. For much of the Surrey Hills part of the course you have houses with driveways that just open on to the road, no pavements on either side, those people have the roads closed from 5am until around 3pm and they can't leave their property, which is a bit inconvenient...


One day a year, with plenty of notice. I’ve limited sympathy tbh


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2020)

When I was in taxis I used to love ride London weekend. People would get so upset about roads being closed for cycling. 'I'm sorry sir, it is an annual event and well publicised, it's not our fault if you miss your flight'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> One day a year, with plenty of notice. I’ve limited sympathy tbh



Typical sociopath.



maomao said:


> When I was in taxis I used to love ride London weekend. People would get so upset about roads being closed for cycling. 'I'm sorry sir, it is an annual event and well publicised, it's not our fault if you miss your flight'.



We have had people who live on the route who are going on holiday that day who need to stay at a hotel for the night before or else they can't get out, no one covers the costs of that kind of thing.


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Typical sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> We have had people who live on the route who are going on holiday that day who need to stay at a hotel for the night before or else they can't get out, no one covers the costs of that kind of thing.


Did they book their holidays a decade in advance?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Did they book their holidays a decade in advance?



Two decades.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Marshalling allows you to cross the road, not to travel along it. For much of the Surrey Hills part of the course you have houses with driveways that just open on to the road, no pavements on either side, those people have the roads closed from 5am until around 3pm and they can't leave their property, which is a bit inconvenient...


Can't they just drive their 4x4s across country?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m about to go out for a couple of hours. Bit nippy today, we might have finally crossed the full leggings boundary this year, although might brave it out with shorts and go base layer, arm warmers and gloves on the top for balance.

I was a bit worried that the post-bonfire night air quality might be a bit grim, but I think lockdown probably stopped a lot of the big bonfires this year, bit of a good breeze too, seems pretty fresh out. Also I’m not living in a shitty bit of Leeds anymore where bonfires would generally consist of plastic sofas, fridge freezers, synthetic carpets and anything else the local scum landlords wanted to fly tip in the park.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 11, 2020)

Ouch, sodding pedals...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 11, 2020)

Still, using the quiet time at work constructively, even if sods law means that as soon as I get out and about the phone starts to ring, so this becomes my office...


----------



## Leafster (Nov 11, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ouch, sodding pedals...
> 
> View attachment 238398


Ouch indeed! How are you finding your new shoes?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 11, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Ouch indeed! How are you finding your new shoes?



A bit more slippery than my old ones 

But have just hosed them (not jet washed) and they are now good as new and the soles should bed in after a few rides, I hope.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 11, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A bit more slippery than my old ones
> 
> But have just hosed them (not jet washed) and they are now good as new and the soles should bed in after a few rides, I hope.


Ah, so that's how your pedals attacked you!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2020)

Five Tens and DMR Vaults 👍 I never drop a pedal since I started using this combo.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 11, 2020)

Five Tens are the business! I've also recently got some dmr vault pedals and am very impressed with them.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 11, 2020)

Are we not clipping in?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Are we not clipping in?


Only on my road bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2020)

I tried flats on my gravel bike but absolutely hated them. Just feels weird not being clipped in. Got SPD’s now and it’s so much nicer.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 12, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Five Tens and DMR Vaults 👍 I never drop a pedal since I started using this combo.



Those are 5-10’s in that picture. I also have Freeriders and yes, stick to the pedal like glue. These are trail cross ones and the sole is a little bit firmer, hopefully will soften up in time. But all the gunk on the shoes washed clean off last night and this morning they are dry as a bone, the Freeriders would be ruined if that had happened...

Do have my eye on some vaults though, a purple iridescent  colour pair, need to save some pennies though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 12, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Are we not clipping in?



Bunny hops when clipped, I can’t do them properly.


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

I have never heard of five tens and am trying to work out if they're a style of shoe or a brand. Also trying to find a cycle site that let's you search by shoe size . I have an empty Xmas list at the moment and we're actually not completely skint for once.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> I have never heard of five tens and am trying to work out if they're a style of shoe or a brand. Also trying to find a cycle site that let's you search by shoe size . I have an empty Xmas list at the moment and we're actually not completely skint for once.


Brand. They're trainers but with a special soft grippy sole that sticks to pedal pins really well.


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Brand. They're trainers but with a special soft grippy sole that sticks to pedal pins really well.


I was confused by some of them being Adidas and some of them not but I've worked out why now. I will be having some at Christmas. 

Though my cycling has pretty much ground to a halt now that I have an uncyclable commute. It's not so much the twenty miles that bothers me it's the state of the only A road that goes there (70mph all the way no usable cycle lane).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 12, 2020)

Adidas make them...

My Freeriders...




Really comfy, like having a pair of pillows on your feet


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2020)

I think I've had four pairs of the women's Freeriders. I wear them literally all the time including at work until they die.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 12, 2020)

A long shot, but if there are any Brum/Black Country cyclists on here I’m looking for some new canal cycle routes. I’ve done south Birmingham and round Digbeth/town to death during lockdown. If anyone has got any unusual/lesser known gems post em up please.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> A long shot, but if there are any Brum/Black Country cyclists on here I’m looking for some new canal cycle routes. I’ve done south Birmingham and round Digbeth/town to death during lockdown. If anyone has got any unusual/lesser known gems post em up please.....


I never use the canals but if you ever fancy exploring nice quiet country roads and lanes on the north of the city - out through Sutton park and past Lichfield etc give me a shout


----------



## BigTom (Nov 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> A long shot, but if there are any Brum/Black Country cyclists on here I’m looking for some new canal cycle routes. I’ve done south Birmingham and round Digbeth/town to death during lockdown. If anyone has got any unusual/lesser known gems post em up please.....



tbh when I've ridden canals they've all seemed much the same to me. You're in the same place as me so riding down the canal through solihull and out to earlswood I think and then on to stratford (again I think, does it go to leamington/warwick? idk) if you are looking for something longer. I prefer the Rae Valley Route tbh, and the canal surface goes bad when you cross over the border into Solihull council area.

I've ridden from Digbeth up to spaghetti junction a few times for work and it's quite nice seeing spaghetti junction from the underside like that. You follow the canal up from Digbeth. 
Ditto riding to the Ackers Adventure centre by canal, but there's nothing that I remember really that stands out along that canal.

I've once many years ago ridden the canal up from Gas Street Basin to Wolverhampton but I don't remember anything much. There's always some good graffiti around whereever I've been.

idk I just feel like one canal is the same as another so not sure what you're looking for but if you can elaborate I've ridden around quite a few of them for work purposes over the past few years.


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2020)

For me: gravel bike clipless, xc bike flats. Flats for the xc bike because in practice I only use it for trails... want some five tens, but expensive. Also want to change the drivetrain as I mentioned upthread, so that bike is a bit neglected at the moment. Silly really, more fun doing trails in this weather than long road rides.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks beesonthewhatnow and BigTom 

I've done the route from Digbeth (and under spaghetti junction) going via Erdington to Sutton Park a few times. I’ve also cycled to Warwick from Strichley branching off near Kings Norton. I’ve also kept on the other spur and gone down to Redditch (and then wondered why when I got there!)

I guess what I’m looking for is new routes - for a change, for the exercise and for the variation. The one to Wolverhampton is a great shout as it takes in Smethwick Galton Bridge and the Smethwick engine. That’s gone on the list. As for what I’m looking to see - graffiti, industrial decline and heritage, green spaces, the unusual. I thinkI probably need to buy a map and just try different routes....!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thanks beesonthewhatnow and BigTom
> 
> I've done the route from Digbeth (and under spaghetti junction) going via Erdington to Sutton Park a few times. I’ve also cycled to Warwick from Strichley branching off near Kings Norton. I’ve also kept on the other spur and gone down to Redditch (and then wondered why when I got there!)
> 
> I guess what I’m looking for is new routes - for a change, for the exercise and for the variation. The one to Wolverhampton is a great shout as it takes in Smethwick Galton Bridge and the Smethwick engine. That’s gone on the list. As for what I’m looking to see - graffiti, industrial decline and heritage, green spaces, the unusual. I thinkI probably need to buy a map and just try different routes....!



I think you'll find graffiti and industrial decline along any of the canals easily enough. I remember doing some led rides from Wolverhampton University along the canal from the city centre to some green spaces so if you go to Wolverhampton centre, do keep going along that bit of canal though I can't remember the specifics any more.

Birmingham Greenways Map - Bike Ride Maps, from Rannerdale Ltd this might be of interest to you, I don't know what the canal and river trust produce in the way of maps but they have some detail about the local waterways on their website: Birmingham Canal Navigations | Canal & River Trust

Cole Valley Route might also be of interest to you, it's a greenway like the Rae Valley Route, you can pick it up around Sarehole Mill or Chinn Brook park and follow it up the east side of Birmingham.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 12, 2020)

BigTom said:


> I think you'll find graffiti and industrial decline along any of the canals easily enough. I remember doing some led rides from Wolverhampton University along the canal from the city centre to some green spaces so if you go to Wolverhampton centre, do keep going along that bit of canal though I can't remember the specifics any more.
> 
> Birmingham Greenways Map - Bike Ride Maps, from Rannerdale Ltd this might be of interest to you, I don't know what the canal and river trust produce in the way of maps but they have some detail about the local waterways on their website: Birmingham Canal Navigations | Canal & River Trust
> 
> Cole Valley Route might also be of interest to you, it's a greenway like the Rae Valley Route, you can pick it up around Sarehole Mill or Chinn Brook park and follow it up the east side of Birmingham.



Perfect. Thanks very much!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 14, 2020)

£175 million more for cycling and walking as research shows public support
					

Survey reveals 8 out of 10 people support measures to reduce road traffic and two-thirds support reallocating road space for active travel.




					www.gov.uk
				




good news, as long as it gets spent on good schemes, which it likely will in Birmingham given the council's recent record, can't see if this money has been allocated yet though or just announced for councils to bid for.

I mean ideally we'd be spending about £700m / year on cycling and walking infrastructure nationally but this is a huge jump in spending amounts. Remember the cycle city ambition grants a few years ago? that was £114m for 15/16 + 17/18 and then just £7m in 18/19. Can't find what the first round was in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 15, 2020)

BigTom said:


> , and the canal surface goes bad when you cross over the border into Solihull council area.



Not for much longer - all main Solihull canal routes are going to be renovated and resurfaced to make them cycle friendly


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 15, 2020)

BigTom said:


> £175 million more for cycling and walking as research shows public support
> 
> 
> Survey reveals 8 out of 10 people support measures to reduce road traffic and two-thirds support reallocating road space for active travel.
> ...



No, not yet.

A fraction of the amount of money actually required


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2020)

Just rode the Paris TdF finishing circuit on Zwift for the first time, it really brings home just how bloody quick the sprint trains are going. I also hadn’t realised what a drag it is up to the Arc de Triomphe - up to 4% at points, you really feel it in your legs trying to hold your speed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 17, 2020)

Made me chuckle...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2020)

Is it just me who gets full of snot from cycling?  How to get rid?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it just me who gets full of snot from cycling?  How to get rid?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



Phew, was doing that already. Just a bit more self-conscious about it in the middle of a pandemic


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it just me who gets full of snot from cycling?  How to get rid?


Think of it as a natural power meter, that's what Chris Boardman would say  "effort is related to amount of snot coming out of your nose"


----------



## weepiper (Nov 17, 2020)

My middle boy has been growing out of his current bike (which is my old On One hardtail) and it's his birthday tomorrow so I've had my eye out for a reasonable secondhand mountain bike in a medium frame size. I found this Cotic BFE advertised for £380. Beat the guy down to £320 because all the bearings were clearly fucked but otherwise everything looked in good nick. I've put on a new chain, middle ring, bottom bracket and headset bearings, shorter stem, grips and cables, and rebuilt the rear wheel with a decent condition cartridge bearing hub out of the scrap box at work because the one on the bike had a dirty great crack across the shell  which I hadn't noticed. Have probably spent about another 90 quid on bits at trade price plus VAT, and about 4 hours of my time sorting it all out. Now he's got a really nice wee trail bike with a Recon fork and full XT/XTR,  which is miles better quality than I could afford to buy him new 👍👍 and hopefully not so flashy that he's likely to get mugged for it if he's out alone. He's pretty chuffed with it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 18, 2020)

Sure I ask this every year but does the council have any legal obligation to ensure there’s at least one area to store bikes in a block of flats rather than threatening to tow mine from the hall as it’s supposedly a fire hazard? 

Happy to store it somewhere if it exists rather than tied under the stairs but buggered if I can keep it in a studio flat with 2 occupants.


----------



## Mation (Nov 19, 2020)

What's the best way to keep rain off your glasses? Spray? A hat? 

I had a cycling confidence class yesterday and it rained quite heavily part way through. We took shelter till it had largely stopped but not before I realised I couldn't see well enough.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 19, 2020)

Mation said:


> What's the best way to keep rain off your glasses? Spray? A hat?
> 
> I had a cycling confidence class yesterday and it rained quite heavily part way through. We took shelter till it had largely stopped but not before I realised I couldn't see well enough.


I always stick a pair of disposable contacts in when going out on a hefty bike ride, but put up with it if just a short trip to the shops etc. Can be awful if it's really leathering it down though e.g. rainy season Burma


----------



## Mation (Nov 19, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> I always stick a pair of disposable contacts in when going out on a hefty bike ride, but put up with it if just a short trip to the shops etc. Can be awful if it's really leathering it down though e.g. rainy season Burma


I didn't really get on with my first lot of multifocal contact lenses, so forgot about that as an option. My glasses prescription has changed, so perhaps I should give a new contact prescription a try, too.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2020)

Mation said:


> What's the best way to keep rain off your glasses? Spray? A hat?
> 
> I had a cycling confidence class yesterday and it rained quite heavily part way through. We took shelter till it had largely stopped but not before I realised I couldn't see well enough.



It’s a problem I’ve never really satisfactorily solved as I don’t wear contact lenses, but the best option I found is to wear a peaked hat underneath your helmet, or wear a helmet with a peak.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 19, 2020)

Mation said:


> What's the best way to keep rain off your glasses? Spray? A hat?
> 
> I had a cycling confidence class yesterday and it rained quite heavily part way through. We took shelter till it had largely stopped but not before I realised I couldn't see well enough.


There pretty much isn’t one as far as I can tell. A cycling cap underneath your lid can help a bit but once it starts raining even remotely hard it won’t do much.

I’m lucky in that my prescription is fairly light so I can get away with not wearing them if I have to.


----------



## Mation (Nov 19, 2020)

What about this stuff, for visors and goggles? Would it damage my glasses?




__





						Nikwax | Products
					

Nikwax | Products



					www.nikwax.com
				











beesonthewhatnow said:


> There pretty much isn’t one as far as I can tell. A cycling cap underneath your lid can help a bit but once it starts raining even remotely hard it won’t do much.
> 
> I’m lucky in that my prescription is fairly light so I can get away with not wearing them if I have to.


Yeah, I couldn't do that with my eyesight. I have to have glasses or contacts.


----------



## Almor (Nov 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> It’s a problem I’ve never really satisfactorily solved as I don’t wear contact lenses, but the best option I found is to wear a peaked hat underneath your helmet, or wear a helmet with a peak.



Yeah, I used to wear a cap, and light gloves to wipe the rain off the glasses, ronhill high vis running gloves I think were pretty good lens wipers but I wasn't cycling for more than half an hour or so. 
I don't know if making squeaky squeegee noises when wiping improved performance or not. 
Anti-misting lens cleaner might help but likely just result in bigger blobs of water that are harder to see through.


----------



## Almor (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it just me who gets full of snot from cycling?  How to get rid?



I get this, more in winter than summer though I think, I hope, heading into summer here, not a good look since they added snot to the covid symptoms list 😕


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 25, 2020)

Mation said:


> What's the best way to keep rain off your glasses? Spray? A hat?
> 
> I had a cycling confidence class yesterday and it rained quite heavily part way through. We took shelter till it had largely stopped but not before I realised I couldn't see well enough.




Peaked helmet for me (waxed baseball cap for walking), but if properly throwing it down nothing works and often end up having to wait until it passes as can't see anything. On the plus side I have a legit excuse for not  going cycling in the rain...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone know if this will fit a Carrera Vengeance 2015? I'm a bit hopeless when it comes to working out whats what with this sort of thing.






						Yaheetech Magnetic Bicycle Trainer Bike Turbo Trainer Indoor Stationary Exercise Stand Steel Frame, Magnetic Resistance : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
					

Shop Yaheetech Magnetic Bicycle Trainer Bike Turbo Trainer Indoor Stationary Exercise Stand Steel Frame, Magnetic Resistance. Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2020)

They’re adjustable so tend to fit most bikes with standard wheel sizes (26” MTB & road). You might need to buy a skewer for your back wheel as I think there is some variation in fit there, someone on here will know more.

That sounds quite a lot of money for a non-smart trainer though, and they’re not that hard to pick up second hand, I paid £8 for one of mine from the Shelter shop at the end of my road, then got another for twenty something that came with two unused turbo tyres (I actually only wanted the tyres but this was cheaper than just buying those).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re adjustable so tend to fit most bikes with standard wheel sizes (26” MTB & road). You might need to buy a skewer for your back wheel as I think there is some variation in fit there, someone on here will know more.
> 
> That sounds quite a lot of money for a non-smart trainer though, and they’re not that hard to pick up second hand, I paid £8 for one of mine from the Shelter shop at the end of my road, then got another for twenty something that came with two unused turbo tyres (I actually only wanted the tyres but this was cheaper than just buying those).



Never seen that sort of thing around here sadly, its all primark cast offs and ugly crockery.

It says needs to have a quick release wheel and I know I've got one of those, its got the little lever on it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 25, 2020)

Ebay does have them cheap as shit though, never occured to me.


This one looks ok, the rear wheels look like mine, any guidance would be much appreciated though.









						Manovella Bike Turbo Trainer Indoor Exercise Bike Trainer Magnetic 6 speed   | eBay
					

Bring the mountains inside with the Manovella Turbo Trainer. With superior build quality including adjustable feet for balance, a noise reduction resistance wheel for a quieter ride and 6 speed resistance levels to simulate all terrain, the Manovella Turbo Trainer is already assembled and ready...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 26, 2020)

Boris Johnson 'obsessed' with encouraging cycling
					

Cycling is a top priority in Prime Minister’s drive to tackle obesity in fight against Covid-19 in the UK




					www.cyclist.co.uk
				




Boris obsessed with cycling in the summer.



What a twist in the winter.



> However, it certainly seemed reasonable to expect an increase from this year’s funding (~£300m) to something closer to the £400m needed to keep spending in line with that £2bn commitment, especially given the Government had set out a ten-point plan for a green industrial revolution just one week ago.
> 
> 
> Instead, in a move completely at odds with both the Government’s prior commitments and the targets they have set themselves, the Chancellor today announced a 15% cut in funding for cycling and walking for 2021/22, with spending reduced to just £257m.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2020)

Canyon pauses UK shipments amid Brexit concerns - Cycling Weekly
					

Canyon Bicycles has announced that it is pausing all shipments to the UK, including spare parts such as mech hangers, handlebars and complete bikes.




					www.cyclingweekly.com
				




Brexit continuing to really benefit us all


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Canyon pauses UK shipments amid Brexit concerns - Cycling Weekly
> 
> 
> Canyon Bicycles has announced that it is pausing all shipments to the UK, including spare parts such as mech hangers, handlebars and complete bikes.
> ...



Typical remoaner. Doesn't realise that you can improvise a derailleur hanger from a mackerel, sovereignty and lashings of British spunk.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 23, 2020)

Gonna have a bash at doing the Festive 500 this year - 500k between Xmas Eve and NYE - I've tried and failed a couple of times before but far fewer commitments this year which means it could just be doable!  We'll see....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Canyon pauses UK shipments amid Brexit concerns - Cycling Weekly
> 
> 
> Canyon Bicycles has announced that it is pausing all shipments to the UK, including spare parts such as mech hangers, handlebars and complete bikes.
> ...



Meh, if you ordered so much as a water bottle from Canyon it would take over two months to arrive anyway. Propain state that Brexit may cause delays due to new customs arrangements but they will get bikes to you as soon as possible. Better bikes than Canyon too...


----------



## Mation (Dec 28, 2020)

Can anyone recommend me a cycle repair kit, please?

I was out for a ride on Christmas day and remembered I'd neglected to get one when, about 7 miles from home, the nuts that hold the saddle in place had loosened enough to continually tilt it up into places a saddle shouldn't be.

I managed (eventually) to borrow a wrench to tighten them, but I should probably carry something that can do the job.

I'm new to cycling and there are 5 million kits to choose from and I don't really know what I need. A mini-pump with a gauge? Without one? Patches? Allen keys? Definitely wrenches, for the sake of my foof.

What else do I need, and does it all come in one inexpensive kit?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2020)

Mation said:


> Can anyone recommend me a cycle repair kit, please?
> 
> I was out for a ride on Christmas day and remembered I'd neglected to get one when, about 7 miles from home, the nuts that hold the saddle in place had loosened enough to continually tilt it up into places a saddle shouldn't be.
> 
> ...


For those kind of saddle clamps you need a small adjustable spanner or a ring spanner of the right size, which will either be 13 or 14mm. You should probably have a little folding set of Allen keys/hex wrenches too, 4/5/6mm are the usual sizes you might need. And some plastic tyre levers and an inner tube of the right size for your bike. A mini pump. Guage not really important, just pump it as hard as you can manage and check the pressure at home or a bike shop with a track pump later on.


----------



## Mation (Dec 28, 2020)

weepiper said:


> For those kind of saddle clamps you need a small adjustable spanner or a ring spanner of the right size, which will either be 13 or 14mm. You should probably have a little folding set of Allen keys/hex wrenches too, 4/5/6mm are the usual sizes you might need. And some plastic tyre levers and an inner tube of the right size for your bike. A mini pump. Guage not really important, just pump it as hard as you can manage and check the pressure at home or a bike shop with a track pump later on.


Thank you! 

(What's a tyre lever? )

Can I get all this in a kit or do I need/is it better to get things separately?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 28, 2020)

I have some fabulous multi-tools but I've never found a single tool that has everything I need. There are, for example, some scenarios which call for two spanners or an allen key and a spanner which cannot be catered for by a single tool.

Tyre levers also have a nasty habit of snapping (plastic ones) or going missing so it pays to take an extra one.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 28, 2020)

I got a bell and gloves for Christmas. But the bell is a bit too small for my bike and the gloves are a bit too big. Hopefully Halfords will let me exchange.


----------



## maomao (Dec 28, 2020)

Mation said:


> Can anyone recommend me a cycle repair kit, please?
> 
> I was out for a ride on Christmas day and remembered I'd neglected to get one when, about 7 miles from home, the nuts that hold the saddle in place had loosened enough to continually tilt it up into places a saddle shouldn't be.
> 
> ...


They're called spanners. 



You're unlikely to get a full kit that's exactly what you need. Look for a multi tool with the sizes of allen key and spanner you need. Or just carry loose tools in a pencil case. Specialist cycling multi-tools tend to have stuff like spoke keys and chain tools on them that you probably don't need. Don't carry patches, just carry a spare tube or two and patch burst ones at home. You probably need tyre levers too. I always seem to need at least two so a multi-tool with built in tyre lever wouldn't suit me. If you have fat mountain bike style tyres you might get away with one.

And I need advice on a cheap pump to take on rides too. I have a fancy track pump at home but too big to pack. If you have one with a decent gauge at home you probably don't need a fancy one, just something that will get you moving again.


----------



## Mation (Dec 28, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I got a bell and gloves for Christmas. But the bell is a bit too small for my bike and the gloves are a bit too big. Hopefully Halfords will let me exchange.


I got some gloves about a month ago. My thumb poked through a new hole in the stitching yesterday.

Not sure if I chose shit gloves - they didn't seem to be - or whether this is just something that happens.

Glove recommendations, anyone?!


----------



## Mation (Dec 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> They're called spanners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's all good advice, but it's hard for me to take in details of lots of new things at once.

If there isn't one kit that will do, can anyone recommend 2 or whatever? Specific kits that I can get to grips with over time?

(Soz - I usually say spanners, but wrenches turned up in searches.)


----------



## klang (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## klang (Dec 28, 2020)

that's what I carry in my commuter rucksack.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 30, 2020)

braindancer said:


> Gonna have a bash at doing the Festive 500 this year - 500k between Xmas Eve and NYE - I've tried and failed a couple of times before but far fewer commitments this year which means it could just be doable!  We'll see....



Job done - a day early too  - was great, a bit challenging to drag myself out of bed a few mornings but once I got going each ride was ace.  I'm even a bit tempted to get out tomorrow again for a few bonus kms....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## purves grundy (Dec 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Canyon pauses UK shipments amid Brexit concerns - Cycling Weekly
> 
> 
> Canyon Bicycles has announced that it is pausing all shipments to the UK, including spare parts such as mech hangers, handlebars and complete bikes.
> ...


I wonder how my local cycle shop’s going to feel about any Brexit delays to their stock. I went in back in May to get myself a new bike and the young sales lad that came over to help was wearing a T-shirt emblazoned with ‘January 31st: Independence Day’. I thought hmmmmmm interesting, wonder how he goes down with the rest of the staff?? Then I spot another, older member of staff - possibly his old man - wearing the same fucking T-shirt! So although I’m sorry for the normals affected, and as much I do value them as a local business, I would still laugh my bicycle clips off if their beloved project gives em trouble.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2020)

I’ve been stuck indoors on the turbo for about three weeks now. It’s shit living back on the rainy side of the country.


----------



## nick (Dec 31, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




Van driver clearly in the wrong - but you've got to be suicidal to try to ride a penny farthing on an open road.  

At the risk of encouraging the cyclists are evil brigade - that bike is a bit Charlie Alliston - no brakes and not legal on the road


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 31, 2020)

nick said:


> Van driver clearly in the wrong - but you've got to be suicidal to try to ride a penny farthing on an open road.
> 
> At the risk of encouraging the cyclists are evil brigade - that bike is a bit Charlie Alliston - no brakes and not legal on the road



Yeah if it was a standard bike I think it would have had the brakes to stop in time. As it is you can hear him have time to really fucking curse before he hits.


----------



## nick (Dec 31, 2020)

If only he had been wearing a decent set of tweeds to absorb the impact of the pavement


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah, while the van driver is clearly at fault my sympathy is somewhat limited. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 31, 2020)

I once read that something like 900 people a year died on PFs at the height of their popularity.

The absolute twat in the video seems to have got a bit of target fixation as he steered directly at the van.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 31, 2020)

Scottish cycling achievement unlocked: helmet visor icicles.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 31, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I once read that something like 900 people a year died on PFs at the height of their popularity.
> 
> The absolute twat in the video seems to have got a bit of target fixation as he steered directly at the van.


There's a reason that when the standard two wheels the same size bike became popular it was known as the Safety Bicycle.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 31, 2020)

weepiper said:


> There's a reason that when the standard two wheels the same size bike became popular it was known as the Safety Bicycle.



I don't think we give enough credit to John Kemp Starley from Coventry. In 1885 he nailed it. Bikes have pretty much worked from his model ever since.


----------



## Kev424242 (Dec 31, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Scottish cycling achievement unlocked: helmet visor icicles.
> 
> View attachment 246251View attachment 246252View attachment 246253


Chapeau congelé!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 31, 2020)

nick said:


> no brakes and not legal on the road


If the cranks directly attach to the wheel then it does not require a brake to be legal. This covers penny farthings, children's tricycles and unicycles. Fixed wheel drive trains also count as a brake, so "fixies" only require a front brake to be legal.  
I have seen far more dernies (peddle assisted petrol bikes) and  petrol scooters without license plates than penny farthings. Including many on bike lanes and pavements.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2020)

weepiper said:


> There's a reason that when the standard two wheels the same size bike became popular it was known as the Safety Bicycle.



My next bike will have different sized wheels, 29 at the front, 27.5 at the back. Will I die?


----------



## nick (Dec 31, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> . ........Will I die?


Inevitably

eta. Happy new year


----------



## maomao (Dec 31, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My next bike will have different sized wheels, 29 at the front, 27.5 at the back. Will I die?


Do your cranks attach directly to the front wheel axle? Are your tyres made of solid rubber? Will you be wearing a top hat and tails when riding? If no to all three questions then you'll be fine.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 31, 2020)

braindancer said:


> Gonna have a bash at doing the Festive 500 this year - 500k between Xmas Eve and NYE - I've tried and failed a couple of times before but far fewer commitments this year which means it could just be doable!  We'll see....


I managed it this year. A lot more free time and less parties for some reason. 
It's tougher with the weather, a distance that would be routine in the summer was hard this time around. It doesn't help being in a non flat part of the world either.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 31, 2020)

Kinda depressing stats for me this year - less than 1000 miles. It’s almost all been on Zwift. I just don’t feel comfortable going out on the roads. Can’t shake the feeling if I crashed I’d end up in a covid full ward and be even worse off and/or taking a doctors attention away from people who needed it more.

On the flip side, because it’s all been on Zwift my power numbers are higher than they’ve ever been. Hoping to get back out on the roads next year to smash some PB’s.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2020)

maomao said:


> Will you be wearing a top hat and tails when riding?



Of course, my mountain biking takes place in the Surrey Hills, what else does one wear?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 31, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Kinda depressing stats for me this year - less than 1000 miles. It’s almost all been on Zwift. I just don’t feel comfortable going out on the roads. Can’t shake the feeling if I crashed I’d end up in a covid full ward and be even worse off and/or taking a doctors attention away from people who needed it more.
> 
> On the flip side, because it’s all been on Zwift my power numbers are higher than they’ve ever been. Hoping to get back out on the roads next year to smash some PB’s.



I should have ridden a lot more during furlough and summer but I just couldn't shake the terror of "what if" and getting stuck far from home or worse getting hit by a car or something so you aren't alone.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse testing out his new mullet bike on Box Hill recently


----------



## weepiper (Dec 31, 2020)

2278 miles/113,170 feet of climbing for me this year. There were a few bigger rides in the summer but it's mostly commuting.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2020)

Just six months of newbie MTB cycling for me getting used to being back on a bike after 30 years. I've managed just 410 miles with 30,157 feet of climbing from about one ride per week off road(ish)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 31, 2020)

5,094 miles cycled, 399,904 feet climbed for me, much further than I've gone in a year before.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 31, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I managed it this year. A lot more free time and less parties for some reason.
> It's tougher with the weather, a distance that would be routine in the summer was hard this time around. It doesn't help being in a non flat part of the world either.



Good work - yep, having no commitments at all certainly made it easier this year  - a good way to pass the time!


----------



## braindancer (Dec 31, 2020)

3000 miles for me - way down on previous years, working from home since March meaning hardly any cycling in the week as no commuting....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 31, 2020)

4000km with 50277m climbing. Pretty good considering lockdowns etc. Its been one of the things keeping me sane.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 31, 2020)

braindancer said:


> 3000 miles for me - way down on previous years, working from home since March meaning hardly any cycling in the week as no commuting....


Same for me, 2500 less miles not done commuting. TBH I miss it, it energises me in the morning and gives the end of day some structure.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My next bike will have different sized wheels, 29 at the front, 27.5 at the back. Will I die?



Only of shame.

There are zero performance advantages and it makes buying tyres a nightmare. Also, all OEM MTB wheels are garbage. That's just a bike fact and a wheel mullet makes it very difficult to replace the wheels too.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 1, 2021)

Mation said:


> Glove recommendations, anyone?!


Any decent cycling specific ones from the likes of Halfords will be hard enough wearing for commuting. Non specific gloves will tend to wear and fray with the usage (other than things like ski gloves that are meant to be used in a similar fashion). 
For deep winter I use some army mitts I got off ebay. You can pick them up  for a tenner and they will be good to around minus 2 or 3C type temperatures. I have  some cheap motorbike waterproof overmits for the really wet days.  You can buy lots of specialist kit that is better suited to cycling, but tends to be more expensive and perhaps a bit less hard wearing. Adapt to fit budget and fashion choices.


----------



## Almor (Jan 1, 2021)

~8500km since the end of lockdown in late April here in nz, I didn't really track mileage during lockdown, ~2700km before lockdown, no idea of height gain, I tend to avoid the port hills where possible 😕 everywhere else is pretty flat


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 2, 2021)

Well last nights bike ride was unusual. I pulled into a secluded layby for a rest and a bite to eat. There was a car there with tinted windows and a running engine. Thought nothing of it, cruised in on my silent bike and had my oats and protein. Then got up for a pee and noticed two bare foot soles sticking out  from the back seat. Everything became clearer almost instantly as I noticed the flabby white arse between them grinding away. I was like lol but eeeewwww.

About an hour later, after it had gotten dark, I heard the usual gunning of an engine behind me. Sounded like he was going wide so no real concern. He had not noticed the central reservation though, someone had wiped out the signs and it was dark. Went over it at x mph what ever x was. Lots of banging. About 100 meter up the road he was pulled over and out his car. As I passed he was shouting at me that he fucked his 4 tyres swerving to avoid me..... ummmm matey, that is called "over taking". He was looking rather unhappy so I carried on as to be honest I do not carry 4 spare BMW tyres in my rucksack. He tried to follow for about 2 seconds before remembering about the tyres.

If I was to sum it up, fuckers and fucked.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2021)

ferrelhadley said:


> Well last nights bike ride was unusual. I pulled into a secluded layby for a rest and a bite to eat. There was a car there with tinted windows and a running engine. Thought nothing of it, cruised in on my silent bike and *had my oats* and protein. Then got up for a pee and noticed two bare foot soles sticking out  from the back seat. Everything became clearer almost instantly as I noticed the flabby white arse between them grinding away. I was like lol but eeeewwww.




Not just you getting your oats.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 5, 2021)

> Dear Customer,
> Because of Brexit, we are immediately ceasing shipment of orders to the UK. We are very sorry that we will not be able to deliver to you, our valued customer, as we did before. If we are able to find an alternative solution through the free-trade agreement, we will inform you here. Thank you for your understanding, your loyalty, and your support.
> Your ROSE Bikes Team



From Rose Bikes like Canyon ☹ bit unclear whether this statement was made before the trade deal. Bike prices have gone up recently and will continue to do so I'd imagine.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 5, 2021)

Is Halfords allowed to open? I have something to exhange there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> From Rose Bikes like Canyon ☹ bit unclear whether this statement was made before the trade deal. Bike prices have gone up recently and will continue to do so I'd imagine.




Canyon sell direct and have stopped UK shipments until 11th January.

YT, Propain and Simplon (German, German, Austrian) are shipping without interruption. Seems there are additional taxes to pay now though.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 5, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> From Rose Bikes like Canyon ☹ bit unclear whether this statement was made before the trade deal. Bike prices have gone up recently and will continue to do so I'd imagine.


If they are in the EU then there were schemes in place when we were in the EU to enable them to sell to the UK and account for the VAT. Now we're outside the EU they'll probably have to register for VAT in the UK. I'm not sure that's possible just at the moment or they may think the added cost simply isn't worth it in the short term.


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Is Halfords allowed to open? I have something to exhange there.



Yes bike shops count as essential retail.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 16, 2021)

Canyon also not shipping to Greece or Slovenia now too.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any good advice on how to wrap bar tape?.  I`ve watched all the youtube videos, and wrapped about 5 or 6 handlebars, but I`m still shit.  I don`t know if there`s anything I dislike more than wrapping bar tape.  Knowing that I`m shit, I`ve always used solid coloured tape, but fucked up this time and bought some "decorative(?)" tape because it was on sale, so feeling a little more pressure to wrap it nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 16, 2021)

sideboob said:


> Does anyone have any good advice on how to wrap bar tape?.  I`ve watched all the youtube videos, and wrapped about 5 or 6 handlebars, but I`m still shit.  I don`t know if there`s anything I dislike more than wrapping bar tape.  Knowing that I`m shit, I`ve always used solid coloured tape, but fucked up this time and bought some "decorative(?)" tape because it was on sale, so feeling a little more pressure to wrap it nice.


Just go slow, be methodical, keep the tension consistent and don’t be afraid to start again.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2021)

sideboob said:


> Does anyone have any good advice on how to wrap bar tape?.  I`ve watched all the youtube videos, and wrapped about 5 or 6 handlebars, but I`m still shit.  I don`t know if there`s anything I dislike more than wrapping bar tape.  Knowing that I`m shit, I`ve always used solid coloured tape, but fucked up this time and bought some "decorative(?)" tape because it was on sale, so feeling a little more pressure to wrap it nice.


It's much easier if the bike is in a workstand. Start at the end of the drop at a 45 degree angle with the end of the tape at the bottom of the bar and wind clockwise on the right side of the bars and anticlockwise on the left (as you stand behind the handlebars looking at the ends of the drops). Wrap so that there's some overlapping the end of the bar so you can push the plugs in at the end of wrapping and they'll hold in place. Keep tension on the tape but only a little, if you wind too tight it stretches and goes baggy. You're aiming to keep it so the adhesive sticks to the bar rather than the tape as far as possible. When you get to the levers, use the little short bit of bar tape to cover the lever clamp band (they're usually a bit too long, cut them down a bit) and then wind diagonally up one side, round the top of the lever clamp and down the other then run it diagonally across and underneath the clamp and back up across diagonally again. When you're done with this bit if you've done it right you see a sort of double X shape when you look at the back of the bar where your hand sits when you're in the drops. Continue winding the rest of the bar the same way you did the lower part - when you hit the bend you need to wrap sort of at an angle so that you've got a wide wrap at the outside of the bend and a narrow wrap at the inside. When you get to where you want to stop, cut diagonally along the end of the tape with scissors at an angle that leaves the tapered edge of the tape intact then finish it off with insulating tape (which sticks much better than the finishing tape they give you in the bar tape box, you can always put that on top of you like how it looks). Cork tape is much easier to wrap neatly with than Lizardskins or other fancy stuff.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> It's much easier if the bike is in a workstand. Start at the end of the drop at a 45 degree angle with the end of the tape at the bottom of the bar and wind clockwise on the right side of the bars and anticlockwise on the left (as you stand behind the handlebars looking at the ends of the drops). Wrap so that there's some overlapping the end of the bar so you can push the plugs in at the end of wrapping and they'll hold in place. Keep tension on the tape but only a little, if you wind too tight it stretches and goes baggy. You're aiming to keep it so the adhesive sticks to the bar rather than the tape as far as possible. When you get to the levers, use the little short bit of bar tape to cover the lever clamp band (they're usually a bit too long, cut them down a bit) and then wind diagonally up one side, round the top of the lever clamp and down the other then run it diagonally across and underneath the clamp and back up across diagonally again. When you're done with this bit if you've done it right you see a sort of double X shape when you look at the back of the bar where your hand sits when you're in the drops. Continue winding the rest of the bar the same way you did the lower part - when you hit the bend you need to wrap sort of at an angle so that you've got a wide wrap at the outside of the bend and a narrow wrap at the inside. When you get to where you want to stop, cut diagonally along the end of the tape with scissors at an angle that leaves the tapered edge of the tape intact then finish it off with insulating tape (which sticks much better than the finishing tape they give you in the bar tape box, you can always put that on top of you like how it looks). Cork tape is much easier to wrap neatly with than Lizardskins or other fancy stuff.


Thank you very much for your detailed reply.  I`m going to try and do the wrap next week and will upload some pictures.  This is the 4th time that I have built this bike over the past 20 years, and I love it with a passion, but I hate bar tape .


----------



## Cid (Jan 16, 2021)

sideboob said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed reply.  I`m going to try and do the wrap next week and will upload some pictures.  This is the 4th time that I have built this bike over the past 20 years, and I love it with a passion, but I hate bar tape .



Have a look for some videos too (weeps' advice is always spot on, but visuals can aide). Here's one with the ever brilliant Calvin Jones of Park Tool:


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2021)

Modesty aside... I am the Bar Tape King and do loads of them for my cycling club.

The most common mistake I see people make is that they don't pay fucking attention while they are doing it. Check the alignment, spacing and tension of each loop as you do it. If it's not exactly right unwind that loop and do it again.

The 'Figure 8' method is more difficult and traditional than using that little extra bit of tape and therefore superior.

If the two leftover bits of tape at the end aren't exactly the same size then you've fucked it up. Take it all off and do it again.

Lizard Skins DSP is good in my experience. Selle Italia Leather looks and feels great if you can do it but it's a challenge to get it tight and smooth.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I am the Bar Tape King


I love working on my bicycles, and have aquired most of the necessary tools over the years to do things myself.  Wrapping bar tape to perfection is a skill, and although I have gotten better over time, I still suck.  There are few services that I am happy to pay for, but I would gladly pay for your bar tapeing services.  You aren`t currently located near Hiroshima by any chance are you?.    🙏


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 17, 2021)

Australia. Almost the same timezone!


----------



## nick (Jan 17, 2021)

Talking bar tape
I currently have something called Cinelli 3D super reflective which I like for its keeping me alive in the dark properties.

Any recommendations for alternatives with similar features, as its getting a bit ragged now and needs replacing?


----------



## sideboob (Jan 18, 2021)

Not bar tape, but
reflective tires
City Slickers, nice cheap tires.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2021)

I haven't ridden in ages, took up running and walking instead but I've done my ankle in. And the weather is appalling, and setting off on the bike from here to anywhere actually good is a bit of a faff. So in frustration I've splashed out on a smart turbo trainer, the Tacx Flux 2, and I'm hoping that lets me get some exercise. Turns up next week. I have to say a home gym or indeed any gym is very much not my idea of a good time, I like practical outdoor exercise that ideally isn't just for its own sake, but desperate times and all that, plus one of the reasons I don't ride much is that infrequent riding hurts disproportionately and you never build up capability.

I'll put my mountain bike on it, I've bought a spare cassette to do so. I can mount an Android tablet in front of me, and position a fan somewhere too. The rest I'll figure out when it turns up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I haven't ridden in ages, took up running and walking instead but I've done my ankle in. And the weather is appalling, and setting off on the bike from here to anywhere actually good is a bit of a faff. So in frustration I've splashed out on a smart turbo trainer, the Tacx Flux 2, and I'm hoping that lets me get some exercise. Turns up next week. I have to say a home gym or indeed any gym is very much not my idea of a good time, I like practical outdoor exercise that ideally isn't just for its own sake, but desperate times and all that, plus one of the reasons I don't ride much is that infrequent riding hurts disproportionately and you never build up capability.
> 
> I'll put my mountain bike on it, I've bought a spare cassette to do so. I can mount an Android tablet in front of me, and position a fan somewhere too. The rest I'll figure out when it turns up.


Get Zwift, it’s brilliant.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Get Zwift, it’s brilliant.


I plan to get something. There seem to be a few such services - is this the best? And any discounts or referrals etc?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I plan to get something. There seem to be a few such services - is this the best? And any discounts or referrals etc?


I think there are possibly “better” platforms, but Zwift is the most popular, so thus has the most going on.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 26, 2021)

It arrived!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2021)

You never get over the fact that it's in your kitchen or wherever. I just put Netflix on and have trainer road on my phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 26, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> You never get over the fact that it's in your kitchen or wherever. I just put Netflix on and have trainer road on my phone.


That's why I like Zwift. It a computer game that happens to get me fit.


----------



## Winot (Jan 26, 2021)

I was really disappointed with Zwift. Rubbish graphics - I was expecting a video of the actual alps (I went to a spin class at a gym that has this so I wasn’t being completely prima donna).

Anyway it turns out all I need is some stats so I’m happy with the basic Wattbike app and the Chemical Brothers on loud.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 28, 2021)

New Danny MacAskill video out today featuring some of the most extreme examples of what it's possible to ride a bike down that I have seen. I swear he's part mountain goat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 28, 2021)

Pretty sure he’s not human.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 28, 2021)

Astonishing stuff.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm not seeing any speed, height or oppo 360 tail whips.


----------



## han (Jan 29, 2021)

weepiper said:


> New Danny MacAskill video out today featuring some of the most extreme examples of what it's possible to ride a bike down that I have seen. I swear he's part mountain goat.



Wow. 
I actually had to stop watching that, the steepness was too much!


----------



## mauvais (Jan 29, 2021)

So Zwift doesn't work properly for me - finds the trainer but quickly produces 'No Signal' problems that seem to be their own fault rather than anything at my end - so that's out for now until they get their shit together.

I've been using Tacx's app which works properly and gives me real world video. Did a few in France, Luxembourg and the New Forest. Enjoyable enough for what it is.


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)

Does anybody have any suggestions for front-mounted child (1 year onwards) seats?


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)

for this bike:


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for front-mounted child (1 year onwards) seats?


Bobike and Thule make good ones (that have a bucket type seat with a back). Avoid the ones that are more like a little saddle and footpegs, they're for older kids.


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Bobike, Thule and Yepp all make good ones (that have a bucket type seat with a back). Avoid the ones that are more like a little saddle and footpegs, they're for older kids.


Sure.
I'm thinking this one as it is one of the few that is mounted to the frame rather than the stem (I guess more stability) and is surprisingly cheap (£35) compared to the others. I can't see the quality being worse than the more expensive ones?









						Off-Road Motorcycle & Bicycle Parts & Accessories
					

polisport




					www.polisport.com


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)

none of the Thule etc seem to have that mechanism.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

weepiper said:


> New Danny MacAskill video out today featuring some of the most extreme examples of what it's possible to ride a bike down that I have seen. I swear he's part mountain goat.



Pretty impressive drone skills too.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

These are my wheels o'steel!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2021)

Kinomap has lots of really good real world videos and links up to smart trainers.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 29, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for front-mounted child (1 year onwards) seats?


weeride


----------



## klang (Jan 29, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> weeride


they seem a bit of a faff with that extra bar? Have you used one?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 29, 2021)

weepiper said:


> New Danny MacAskill video out today featuring some of the most extreme examples of what it's possible to ride a bike down that I have seen. I swear he's part mountain goat.




If I'd tried that, it would have been a very short video with an unhappy ending


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Sure.
> I'm thinking this one as it is one of the few that is mounted to the frame rather than the stem (I guess more stability) and is surprisingly cheap (£35) compared to the others. I can't see the quality being worse than the more expensive ones?
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to tell for sure from the fitting instructions but it might interfere with your front brake cable. The bike they show them fitting it to has a different kind of brake. I don't know anything about the brand (good or bad). You could give it a punt on the basis of sticking it back in the box and putting it on eBay if it turns out to not fit.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 30, 2021)

littleseb said:


> they seem a bit of a faff with that extra bar? Have you used one?


Yeah, I liked it, good for kids up to 3 I'd guess


----------



## klang (Jan 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Hard to tell for sure from the fitting instructions but it might interfere with your front brake cable. The bike they show them fitting it to has a different kind of brake. I don't know anything about the brand (good or bad). You could give it a punt on the basis of sticking it back in the box and putting it on eBay if it turns out to not fit.


will take a punt on it. thank you.


----------



## klang (Jan 30, 2021)

next: Helmets for toddlers?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2021)

littleseb said:


> next: Helmets for toddlers?











						UK Best Bicycle Helmets & Kids Bike Helmets
					

Best place to shop all types of kids' bike helmets at a cheap price. Our huge collection of 2022 bicycle helmets is fully adjustable and suitable for everyone




					kiddimoto.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2021)

Some cycling history















						Brixton cycling history – the magnificent 1920s and 1930s machines of F H Grubb, Robsart St, Brixton
					

Established in 1914 in Brixton by record breaking cyclist  Frederick Henry Grubb (b 27 May 1887), the Grubb brand produced a range of successful and innovative cycles for all abilities. The busines…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mation (Jan 31, 2021)

Currently doing my first inner tube change and watching a Halfords video to talk me through it.

I've checked carefully all the way round both the inside and outside of the tyre to try to find the culprit, but can't find anything sticking out of it. Nor can I find a hole in the old inner tube. I did find a bit of gravel in between the tyre and the inner tube, though.

Could that have caused the flat?

I don't want the same thing to happen again through me not knowing the cause...


----------



## maomao (Jan 31, 2021)

Mation said:


> Currently doing my first inner tube change and watching a Halfords video to talk me through it.
> 
> I've checked carefully all the way round both the inside and outside of the tyre to try to find the culprit, but can't find anything sticking out of it. Nor can I find a hole in the old inner tube. I did find a bit of gravel in between the tyre and the inner tube, though.
> 
> ...


How did the flat happen? I've blown a tyre on impact but it has to be a high pressure tyre and a biggish impact. Could be a valve problem? Or could be that whatever punctured it fell straight out (eg. largish piece if glass). I've had plenty of punctures where there wasn't an obvious culprit though. The tyre checking thing is mostly to ensure that it doesn't happen again immediately if there _is_ something there.


----------



## Mation (Jan 31, 2021)

maomao said:


> How did the flat happen? I've blown a tyre on impact but it has to be a high pressure tyre and a biggish impact. Could be a valve problem? Or could be that whatever punctured it fell straight out (eg. largish piece if glass). I've had plenty of punctures where there wasn't an obvious culprit though. The tyre checking thing is mostly to ensure that it doesn't happen again immediately if there _is_ something there.


Thanks for the reply.

I don't know how it happened. It was a bit flabby two days before and I went to a bike shop on the way home to pump it up and it seemed fine. Got home. Then when I went to use it again (two days later), it was flat, so I didn't set out.

e2a: Good to know there might not be an obvious culprit!


----------



## mauvais (Jan 31, 2021)

Mation said:


> Currently doing my first inner tube change and watching a Halfords video to talk me through it.
> 
> I've checked carefully all the way round both the inside and outside of the tyre to try to find the culprit, but can't find anything sticking out of it. Nor can I find a hole in the old inner tube. I did find a bit of gravel in between the tyre and the inner tube, though.
> 
> ...


It could have.

Take the tube out of the tyre BUT keep them aligned so that you can put it back in the same position, rather than e.g. rotated 90 degrees or flipped back to front. Make a record of this somehow so that even when you separate them you can bring them back together in the same way later.

Then inflate the tube a little such that it's firm enough for air to want to escape from it. Tighten up the valve if it's the type that requires it.

Immerse sections of it in some water like a sink and look for air escaping. This includes from the valve.

If you find it's leaking from the valve, the tube is probably fucked, throw it away. If you find it's leaking somewhere else, you have a hole, and it's either a defect or something punctured it.

If it's a hole, bring it back and align it with the tyre again. Inspect the inside and outside of the tyre at that position (edit: and the internal surface of the wheel which should have tape on it) - there might be an obvious protrusion or damage, but there might be e.g. flint stuck in the tread that only pokes through under certain conditions. If you don't find anything, so be it - new tube or fix the tube.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Mation (Feb 7, 2021)

Mation said:


> What about this stuff, for visors and goggles? Would it damage my glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I've been out several times in heavy rain, mizzle and, just now, snow, and this has been great! Looks a tiny bit smeary if I take them off and peer at them suspiciously, but nothing I notice when I've got them on. Very pleased


----------



## sideboob (Feb 7, 2021)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice on wrapping bar tape.  Not perfect, but after 3 times re-wrapping I was satisfied.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2021)

does anyone on here use eyewear to protect their eyes on the road? Had quite an uncomfortable ride home as snow kept hitting me in the eyeballs


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone on here use eyewear to protect their eyes on the road? Had quite an uncomfortable ride home as snow kept hitting me in the eyeballs


I never ride without it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I never ride without it...


do you just wear specs or do you get those nobby ones that are for sale in cycle shops that make you look like a snowboarder


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> do you just wear specs or do you get those nobby ones that are for sale in cycle shops that make you look like a snowboarder


I've got various pairs, depending on where/what I'm riding and the weather/light levels. From cheap and basic clear lens safety spec type things, all the way through to the full on mamil knobhead style


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a mountain bike helmet with a big visor or a cap that I wear under my road helmet instead. I don't get on with glasses on the bike.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 9, 2021)

This looks a different cycle hire model.
BuzzBike
You pay a monthly subscription for a good commuter bike. Do you think it'll take off? bike looks ideal for city commuting. I suppose with bikes in short supply you can actually get hold of a bike in the pandemic.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 9, 2021)

Eye protection is only a good idea if you like the idea of continuing to have two functioning eyes.


Me, I look ridiculous riding the Roadster or Guv'nor wearing a pair of something like these...



...so I opt for a pair of normal reading glasses which is really handy as otherwise I'd never be able to read the GPS.


The only problem is that them being reading glasses means I can't see damn thing in front of me


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone on here use eyewear to protect their eyes on the road? Had quite an uncomfortable ride home as snow kept hitting me in the eyeballs



Oakley Radar EV with prescription grey lenses at the moment. You can't get progressive lenses in Oakleys which is annoying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 9, 2021)

Regular prescription glasses or sunglasses. Right now they let the cold air hit my eyes which makes them stream a bit.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2021)

My pal who owns a recumbent/cargo bike shop got himself from his house up Arthur's Seat on an Urban Arrow to go skiing yesterday 👍


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry, but that's not a recumbent bike. Cargo or otherwise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 13, 2021)

It's a shop that sells recumbent AND cargo bikes, ya dope.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Sorry, but that's not a recumbent bike. Cargo or otherwise.


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> My pal who owns a recumbent/cargo bike shop got himself from his house up Arthur's Seat on an Urban Arrow to go skiing yesterday 👍
> View attachment 254118
> View attachment 254119


I stem from the Alps and have done skiing from when I could walk. I gave it up as I hated what the skiing industry stands for, I hate its impact on the environment, how the motor industry is involved in it and how it fucks beautiful landscapes.
But this is something I'd more than happily get behind. Thumbs!


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2021)

Tee hee. I really ought to learn to read.

Soz weepiper 

(it's still not a recumbent bike tho  )


----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Sorry, but that's not a recumbent bike. Cargo or otherwise.


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 13, 2021)

Is that you on the Pashley?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 13, 2021)

Covid bike and walking schemes do not delay ambulances, trusts say
					

FOI responses also reveal no schemes introduced without relevant service being consulted




					www.theguardian.com
				




Useful FoI request work from Cycling UK - responses from 8 of 12 ambulance trusts (plus 2 more who say they didn't have the relevant information, 2 didn't respond).


----------



## Sunray (Feb 13, 2021)

I've been having disc brakes envy for many years now.  I've never minded rain when cycling, during the summer a deluge is kinda nice but stopping with caliper brakes isn't so nice.

Lockdown has given me some extra money, so I've been looking for road/cyclocross bikes on eBay and for the 1st time ever a new road bike from a shop!

Would I be correct in coming to the conclusion the only way to get a bike right now is on eBay for way more than is sensible?  The shops are saying September '21 for stock. wtf! I appear to have missed a meeting or two.

Even on eBay, the selection is poor.  I had a rush of blood and offered someone an insane £750 for a 2016 Cube Cyclocross, it's a fantastic Red, such a lovely red. Fortunately, he declined and I saw sense.

I think I might just give up and wait for the tsunami of unridden bikes bought during the lockdown and now sitting unused in the garage. I don't see a load of people cycling on my daily exercise. Where are all the bikes going or has covid stopped new bikes being produced?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I've been having disc brakes envy for many years now.  I've never minded rain when cycling, during the summer a deluge is kinda nice but stopping with caliper brakes isn't so nice.
> 
> Lockdown has given me some extra money, so I've been looking for road/cyclocross bikes on eBay and for the 1st time ever a new road bike from a shop!
> 
> ...



Brexit has punched the bike industry somewhat with massive delays in components from several firms.

Combined with covid means not a lot of stock about. I’m seeing shit loads of cyclists these days, both in the forest and pissing about on roads.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I've been having disc brakes envy for many years now.  I've never minded rain when cycling, during the summer a deluge is kinda nice but stopping with caliper brakes isn't so nice.
> 
> Lockdown has given me some extra money, so I've been looking for road/cyclocross bikes on eBay and for the 1st time ever a new road bike from a shop!
> 
> ...


Worth noting that cyclocross bikes tend to have slightly strange gearing for road use, often with a still fairly high lowest gear.

There are bargain road bikes to be had at the moment as people who bought them at the start of lockdown have realised they don’t actually want to ride.

How much are you wanting to spend?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that you on the Pashley?



Definitely my outfit on the next Pashley Picnic ride!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Worth noting that cyclocross bikes tend to have slightly strange gearing for road use, often with a still fairly high lowest gear.
> 
> There are bargain road bikes to be had at the moment as people who bought them at the start of lockdown have realised they don’t actually want to ride.
> 
> How much are you wanting to spend?



The reason I want a cyclocross bike is London roads are like gravel paths these days and want the extra comfort a cyclocross bike will give me. Plus they are nearly all disc bikes, certainly newer one. The reason I want another bike to add to the three I already own is disc brakes.  Higher gears are fine for me.

I've seen a few 'gone 50 miles' on eBay but not many.  Been looking for a few weeks now.   I've got a feeling the end of lockdown will precipitate a lot more.

I want to spend as little as possible, I'm in no hurry my existing bike is great.  Second hand no more than £600, maybe £700 if its a good deal.  Beyond that and I'm going to wait and buy new.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

Sunray said:


> The reason I want a cyclocross bike is London roads are like gravel paths these days and want the extra comfort a cyclocross bike will give me. Plus they are nearly all disc bikes, certainly newer one. The reason I want another bike to add to the three I already own is disc brakes.  Higher gears are fine for me.
> 
> I've seen a few 'gone 50 miles' on eBay but not many.  Been looking for a few weeks now.   I've got a feeling the end of lockdown will precipitate a lot more.
> 
> I want to spend as little as possible, I'm in no hurry my existing bike is great.  Second hand no more than £600, maybe £700 if its a good deal.  Beyond that and I'm going to wait and buy new.


If it’s road comfort you’re after, maybe have a look for something with 650B wheels (and associated large volume tyres). My commuter has them and it’s like riding on a cloud


----------



## Cid (Feb 13, 2021)

Having a quick peruse of ebay, you appear to be right - not that many offerings on that end of things. And £850 for a 2016 cable disc is pretty shit, it must be said. My fully Carbon On-One gravel bike with hydraulic discs and a SRAM 1x groupset was only £500 more than that new spring last year (though it's £1600 at the moment).

It's probably some combination of people thinking they won't get a good price with the weather as it is, while demand is probably a bit higher than it normally is this time of year... So yeah, you might be better off waiting a bit.

Also agree with what bees just posted above... and bear in mind a CX specific bike (unless very recent) may not take wider tires than ~32c if designed around UCI restrictions.


----------



## Cid (Feb 13, 2021)

I assume it's this one your were looking at...

Also Tiagra 3x10 groupset gets a big 'nope' from me. I think the seller just genuinely thinks they created a racing legend.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 13, 2021)

What bikes have you (Sunray) got already?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> I assume it's this one your were looking at...
> 
> Also Tiagra 3x10 groupset gets a big 'nope' from me. I think the seller just genuinely thinks they created a racing legend.


If it is that one it's not worth £850... Not even the most recent Tiagra, cable discs and a worn out drivetrain. Avoid.


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2021)

Back to eye protection - v important indeed, I never ride without it, since I had a fly hit my eyeball at top speed, then an allergic reaction which ended up me being hospitalised!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2021)

Looking on eBay - christ, there's some seriously overpriced crap on there at the moment 

Still some bargains as well, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> I assume it's this one your were looking at...
> 
> Also Tiagra 3x10 groupset gets a big 'nope' from me. I think the seller just genuinely thinks they created a racing legend.



That’s the one.   Yeah, not a huge fan of the Tiagra groupset either.

Had a look at the 650B,  it's never going off-road.   I'd be using it to exercise which I do daily on London roads.  Its the bumpiest it's going to get.



mauvais said:


> What bikes have you (Sunray) got already?



I currently have a 
2015 Specialized Mountain Bike, 
Crappy mtb style festival bike for when I work Boomtown and Glastonbury
Gazelle road bike which I built from components.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 14, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Had a look at the 650B,  it's never going off-road.


Neither is mine - it has road tyres (WTB Horizons), but I can run them at ridiculously low pressures. Bumps and small potholes just vanish. I love it


----------



## mauvais (Feb 14, 2021)

How suitable is the 2015 one for conversion into something like a gravel bike? Possibly just with a wheel set you can swap in and out.

If it's a hardtail on 27.5 or 29 then you've got a lot of options. Gravel bikes never used to be a thing, I suppose the idea was represented by a mixture of CX and XC bikes, and it's not like the latter has got wildly different geometry or anything from a general purpose hardtail MTB.


----------



## Cid (Feb 14, 2021)

Having a quick browse Planet X have an £800 disc road bike that should be available end of the month. Apex 1x11 groupset, which is ample for London... Mechanical discs, not great, but it is a totally new bike. Thru-axle, tire clearance up to 35c. Bit over 10kg.

Not necessarily the right bike, but just to give an idea of what's available at that price point. 100% a better buy than that cube.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone on here use eyewear to protect their eyes on the road? Had quite an uncomfortable ride home as snow kept hitting me in the eyeballs


I get sunglasses for 3.99 from decathlon, they work great and if you lose them or sit on them they’re cheap to replace. You can get ones with clear lenses.





__





						ST 100 MTB Sunglasses Category 3 - Grey
					

ST 100 MTB Sunglasses Category 3 - Grey null These MTB cycling sunglasses shield against sunlight, wind and splashes on occasional rides. The lenses are category 3, with a 100% UV protection filter.




					www.decathlon.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I get sunglasses for 3.99 from decathlon, they work great and if you lose them or sit on them they’re cheap to replace. You can get ones with clear lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just remembered I have some anti-Covid clear specs, so will be using those


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Worth noting that cyclocross bikes tend to have slightly strange gearing for road use, often with a still fairly high lowest gear.
> 
> There are bargain road bikes to be had at the moment as people who bought them at the start of lockdown have realised they don’t actually want to ride.
> 
> How much are you wanting to spend?


This, I have one and you can put on road tyres and cycle it but it’s built for mud and off road. The bottom bracket and riding position is high and if you want to go fast it’s difficult. Better off looking for a gravel bike, they are more racy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

Speaking of gravel bikes, I've just ordered a set of bike packing luggage 

Got plans for some exploring once the weather gets a bit nicer


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2021)

mauvais said:


> How suitable is the 2015 one for conversion into something like a gravel bike? Possibly just with a wheel set you can swap in and out.
> 
> If it's a hardtail on 27.5 or 29 then you've got a lot of options. Gravel bikes never used to be a thing, I suppose the idea was represented by a mixture of CX and XC bikes, and it's not like the latter has got wildly different geometry or anything from a general purpose hardtail MTB.



Its a mountain bike, purely used off-road.  I don't like the ride position, suspension or gearing on road. 

I picked a cyclocross bike as they are multifunction, but are ok for road use. I'm going to wait to see if I can get a disc road bike when they become more available.  I use my road bike nearly every day, it's still great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Its a mountain bike, purely used off-road.  I don't like the ride position, suspension or gearing on road.
> 
> I picked a cyclocross bike as they are multifunction, but are ok for road use. I'm going to wait to see if I can get a disc road bike when they become more available.  I use my road bike nearly every day, it's still great.


Except... cyclocross bikes aren’t really multi function. They’re designed around the UCI rule book for cyclocross races. Hence the (relatively) limited tyre clearances, gearing and so on.

it does sound like a decent disc brake road bike is what you’re after. Get one that can fit at least 28c or even 32c tyres, set them up tubeless if you’re feeling brave, and you’ll have a fast _and_ comfy ride.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2021)

Tubeless tyres, are they worth it? When they get punctured is it normally small enough to repair itself? Got some tubeless ready stuff coming but with tubes, so could be persuaded...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Tubeless tyres, are they worth it? When they get punctured is it normally small enough to repair itself? Got some tubeless ready stuff coming but with tubes, so could be persuaded...


For mountain/gravel bikes it's a no brainer. For road... dunno. The people I know who've tried them seem to be about 50/50. Some have had no problems whatsoever, others it sounds like an enormous faff. The benefits seem good though.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd not go tubeless, too much of a faff to fix in the rain on the side of the road.  I carry spare inners around with me with a tiny pump, fix a puncture in 5 min. 100% of the time, every time.

Current fulcrum 6's take 28mm tyres but I had just got the 25mm before I bought the wheels. When they wear out I'll switch to 28mm to see how much of a difference it makes.  
Wonder if I can get a steel frame that has the disc fittings? Aluminium is a bit shit for longevity.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Current fulcrum 6's take 28mm tyres but I had just got the 25mm before I bought the wheels. When they wear out I'll switch to 28mm to see how much of a difference it makes.


Check first that you've got clearance on the frame/brake callipers. That's what will limit you, not the wheel rims...



> Wonder if I can get a steel frame that has the disc fittings? Aluminium is a bit shit for longevity.


Plenty steel frames with discs out there (I own one!), although they tend to be a bit more expensive than their aluminium equivalents.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 15, 2021)

Would love to get a steel disc bike with proper mudguards for winter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Would love to get a steel disc bike with proper mudguards for winter.


Google "Rondo Mutt ST 2021"  

A rather beautiful (and wallet crushing) example...


----------



## braindancer (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm eyeing up a Dolan ADX...  my brakes on my current road bike are frankly terrifying and I can't wait for the glorious day when I'll have discs....

Mmmmm


----------



## nick (Feb 16, 2021)

YMMV but.
sometimes tubeless will self seal, sometimes not.  I've got an inner tube for the latter.
In the former I managed to find a screw sticking out of a tyre on a commute. Pulled out said screw (it was banging against the frame) - stuck some CO2 in the tyre, span it around a few times and it was sufficient to get me both too work and back home again before I had a chance to patch the tyre. 
And no pinch flats
( Schwalbe G-one speed TLE.  700 *30. should you care). I use Stans sealant and stick the spunk in the tyre using a Milk-it syringe thing


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Google "Rondo Mutt ST 2021"
> 
> A rather beautiful (and wallet crushing) example...


I've heard a few rave about them, but there's not much gravel or off road full stop in London. 
I've got an eye on a fairlight strael but that's the best part of three grand. And I haven't got room for more bikes anyway.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm not sure if this has been covered earlier on the thread but I didn't want to start searching 'lubricant', but what do people use on their chains. Mine is starting to feel crunchy and resistant when I change gear. I've been using a wd40 wet chain lube that I ordered ages ago, but the problem is persisting. It's not stopping me riding it but it feels like a problem I don't want to get any worse. It has become much more noticeable over the last few winter months.... any tips/suggestion?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered earlier on the thread but I didn't want to start searching 'lubricant', but what do people use on their chains. Mine is starting to feel crunchy and resistant when I change gear. I've been using a wd40 wet chain lube that I ordered ages ago, but the problem is persisting. It's not stopping me riding it but it feels like a problem I don't want to get any worse. It has become much more noticeable over the last few winter months.... any tips/suggestion?











						Squirt Chain Lube Range • Squirt Cycling Products
					

Get the best chain lube for your bicycle chain. Squirt Cycling Products Chain Lube range will prolong the life of your drivetrain.




					www.squirtcyclingproducts.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've heard a few rave about them, but there's not much gravel or off road full stop in London.
> I've got an eye on a fairlight strael but that's the best part of three grand. And I haven't got room for more bikes anyway.


Don't need gravel - I'm a total convert to 650B for comfortable road riding. For club runs and sportives etc I'll stick with the usual rock hard 25mm tyres on 700c rims, but for getting from a to b in comfort? They're brilliant..


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm wondering whether this is the bike for life i'm looking for . The steel Fairlight Strael:






As ridden by mad bloke James Hayden winning the Trans Continental race X2


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered earlier on the thread but I didn't want to start searching 'lubricant', but what do people use on their chains. Mine is starting to feel crunchy and resistant when I change gear. I've been using a wd40 wet chain lube that I ordered ages ago, but the problem is persisting. It's not stopping me riding it but it feels like a problem I don't want to get any worse. It has become much more noticeable over the last few winter months.... any tips/suggestion?



Aside from lubricating, have you indexed your gears recently?

e2a: I've used the lube bees recommended, it is great, but do keep the drivetrain serviced and give it fairly regularly cleanings - particularly if you're riding often in the winter.


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm wondering whether this is the bike for life i'm looking for . The steel Fairlight Strael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are these Hunt wheels that seem to have suddenly appeared on all the trendy frames?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Aside from lubricating, have you indexed your gears recently?



No. I haven’t. Something I know I need to learn to do


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> No. I haven’t. Something I know I need to learn to do



I've posted to the Park tool explanations before, really are the best I've found. Gears will inevitably slip, I think largely because of cable tension, but probably other stuff... If your derailleurs have posi limit screws rather than allen key, just be cautious as for some reason the heads always seem to be made from cheese.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks Cid. Much appreciated.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm wondering whether this is the bike for life i'm looking for . The steel Fairlight Strael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the one.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm wondering whether this is the bike for life i'm looking for . The steel Fairlight Strael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You may also wish to consider Shand









						Stooshie - custom made Fast road / gravel bike | Shand Cycles
					

Stooshie Dropbar custom steel bike is the all-road bike. Built with oversized, lightweight tubes from Columbus




					www.shandcycles.com
				







Cid said:


> What are these Hunt wheels that seem to have suddenly appeared on all the trendy frames?


Magazines have told people they want them, so they want them. They're not very good build quality, largely.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> just be cautious as for some reason the heads always seem to be made from cheese.



They always get damaged because almost everyone, and almost all bike shops, insist on using Philips head drivers on them but they are NOT Philips head fasteners. They are JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) heads and need a JIS driver. Park make one for exactly this purpose: the DSD-2.


----------



## Cid (Feb 16, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> They always get damaged because almost everyone, and almost all bike shops, insist on using Philips head drivers on them but they are NOT Philips head fasteners. They are JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) heads and need a JIS driver. Park make one for exactly this purpose: the DSD-2.



Well that is a revelation.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2021)

Hunt wheels - decent rims, so so hubs. But they're very well marketed, and have just got themselves on the world tour with the Qhubeka Assos team, so they'll have a certain appeal to some.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm wondering whether this is the bike for life i'm looking for . The steel Fairlight Strael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're beautiful bikes. I'd love a Secan:


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm after a new hybrid - is this decent? I'm skint so it's a fair bit above budget but I can get it on 0% interest over 12 months. I'd like to buy 2nd hand but I don't know enough about bikes so wary of getting ripped off. 

Giant Escape 2 Disc 2021 | Tredz Bikes


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I'm after a new hybrid - is this decent? I'm skint so it's a fair bit above budget but I can get it on 0% interest over 12 months. I'd like to buy 2nd hand but I don't know enough about bikes so wary of getting ripped off.
> 
> Giant Escape 2 Disc 2021 | Tredz Bikes


Giant are always solid bikes. 2nd hand is even expensive these days.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 17, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I'm after a new hybrid - is this decent? I'm skint so it's a fair bit above budget but I can get it on 0% interest over 12 months. I'd like to buy 2nd hand but I don't know enough about bikes so wary of getting ripped off.
> 
> Giant Escape 2 Disc 2021 | Tredz Bikes


Perfectly decent. Giant is a reliably good quality brand. Good brakes.


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2021)

Potentially daft questions a-coming alert. I'm still very new to cycling and want to understand more about gears (and I don't drive, so don't have that as a frame of reference).

Question 1.
I've been looking at the chart below, from here...


cluster gear ## of teethratio front teeth(39)/rear teethratio front teeth(52)/rear teeth1281.391.862241.632.173201.952.604172.293.065142.793.71

...and think it means that:

in 1st gear, the rear wheel will turn either 1.39 or 1.86 times for every 1 revolution of the pedal, propelling me the least far, but also requiring the least effort
in 5th gear, the rear wheel will turn either 2.79 or 3.71 times for every 1 revolution of the pedal, propelling me the most far, and also requiring the most effort
Is that right?


Question 2.
When going down a steep hill in, say, 5th gear, is the reason the pedals don't feel like they're doing anything because the wheels are already going faster than (in the above example) 3.71 revolutions per 1 pedal rotation? I usually don't pedal in this case, but sometimes want to, as it makes me feel like I would have more control (whether or not I actually would).

I'm sure you will anyway, but please be gentle  My specific learning difficulty includes having trouble mapping between different terms for the same things if I'm learning them all at once, e.g. terminology such as sprockets, high gear, big gear, etc.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 18, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Giant are always solid bikes. 2nd hand is even expensive these days.





weepiper said:


> Perfectly decent. Giant is a reliably good quality brand. Good brakes.



Thanks both! Found a 2nd hand one on eBay starting from £300 so gonna try with that first


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2021)

Mation said:


> Potentially daft questions a-coming alert. I'm still very new to cycling and want to understand more about gears (and I don't drive, so don't have that as a frame of reference).
> 
> Question 1.
> I've been looking at the chart below, from here...
> ...


Correct.

The going down hill thing is referred to as “spinning out”. Don’t worry about pedalling at this point, enjoy the rest and knowing you’re going fast and are therefore winning.


----------



## sideboob (Feb 18, 2021)

Mation said:


> Potentially daft questions a-coming alert. I'm still very new to cycling and want to understand more about gears (and I don't drive, so don't have that as a frame of reference).
> 
> Question 1.
> I've been looking at the chart below, from here...
> ...


  I wouldn`t worry about the gearing to much.  Changing out the rear sprocket is common, and cheap, especially if it`s only got 8 or 9 cogs.  I`ve put a larger rear sprocket on every bike I own, I ride really slow


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2021)

sideboob said:


> I wouldn`t worry about the gearing to much.  Changing out the rear sprocket is common, and cheap, especially if it`s only got 8 or 9 cogs.  I`ve put a larger rear sprocket on every bike I own, I ride really slow


I'm not worrying. I want to understand how my chariot works. 

And I have no idea what the rest of what you said means


----------



## maomao (Feb 18, 2021)

Mation said:


> Potentially daft questions a-coming alert. I'm still very new to cycling and want to understand more about gears (and I don't drive, so don't have that as a frame of reference).
> 
> Question 1.
> I've been looking at the chart below, from here...
> ...


For extra points convert your gear to 'gear inches' by multiplying the wheel size by the ratio so  gear sizes can be comparable between bikes with different wheel sizes.

But A+ on the rest. I have it in my head from pre-internet times that a bike has more traction when you are pedalling which would explain the feeling of control but can't find anything on the internet to back this up.


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Correct.
> 
> The going down hill thing is referred to as “spinning out”. Don’t worry about pedalling at this point, enjoy the rest and knowing you’re going fast and are therefore winning.





maomao said:


> For extra points convert your gear to 'gear inches' by multiplying the wheel size by the ratio so  gear sizes can be comparable between bikes with different wheel sizes.
> 
> But A+ on the rest. I have it in my head from pre-internet times that a bike has more traction when you are pedalling which would explain the feeling of control but can't find anything on the internet to back this up.


Thank you both. These are useful answers that I can understand!


----------



## Cid (Feb 18, 2021)

Yep... Giant are good. <e2a: this, was a stub from post draft, but yes - as others said Giant are generally great. Threshers_Flail do consider your size before buying though, as presumably you won't be able to try it out>



Mation said:


> Thank you both. These are useful answers that I can understand!



If you plug your gears into a cadence calculator, you can see what speed they'll spin out at. Cadence is just how fast you're pedalling... 80-90rpm is roughly normal range. 50-70 grinding up hill... 100+ would usually be pedalling faster on a downhill, with rates over 120rpm getting a bit ridiculous.

Forgive me if this is just confusing, but you looked like you were nerding out on gears anyway, so thought I'd pop it in


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2021)

Cid said:


> If you plug your gears into a cadence calculator, you can see what speed they'll spin out at. Cadence is just how fast you're pedalling... 80-90rpm is roughly normal range. 50-70 grinding up hill... 100+ would usually be pedalling faster on a downhill, with rates over 120rpm getting a bit ridiculous.
> 
> Forgive me if this is just confusing, but you looked like you were nerding out on gears anyway, so thought I'd pop it in


 

I might come back to this when I understand more. Ta


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> For extra points convert your gear to 'gear inches' by multiplying the wheel size by the ratio so  gear sizes can be comparable between bikes with different wheel sizes.



Imperial units have no place in any cycling discussion. It has to be_ mètres de développement_.

Possible temporary dispensation may be allowed for MTB wheel sizes.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> Yep... Giant are good. <e2a: this, was a stub from post draft, but yes - as others said Giant are generally great. Threshers_Flail do consider your size before buying though, as presumably you won't be able to try it out>
> 
> 
> 
> If you plug your gears into a cadence calculator, you can see what speed they'll spin out at. Cadence is just how fast you're pedalling... 80-90rpm is roughly normal range. 50-70 grinding up hill... 100+ would usually be pedalling faster on a downhill, with rates over 120rpm getting a bit ridiculous.


I know that training etc pushes you towards higher cadence but there's no way the average cyclist is doing these rates. Maybe 50-60 is 'normal'. I myself average high 60s although I should probably work on it.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 19, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Imperial units have no place in any cycling discussion. It has to be_ mètres de développement_.


Nonsense. Mountain bike and hybrid frame sizes and mtb and kids' bike  tyres are still sold in inches. Cheaper bikes still use imperial bearings (1/4", 3/16" in wheels and BBs, 5/32" or 1/8" in headsets). Chains are imperial (1/8" vs 5/32").


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I know that training etc pushes you towards higher cadence but there's no way the average cyclist is doing these rates. Maybe 50-60 is 'normal'. I myself average high 60s although I should probably work on it.


I think I it varies from rider to rider. My natural rate seems to be around 80rpm, any less is usually a sign I’ve run out of gears on a particularly steep climb.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Nonsense. Mountain bike and hybrid frame sizes and mtb and kids' bike  tyres are still sold in inches. Cheaper bikes still use imperial bearings (1/4", 3/16" in wheels and BBs, 5/32" or 1/8" in headsets). Chains are imperial (1/8" vs 5/32").


And proper rides are measured in miles. A metric century impresses nobody


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I know that training etc pushes you towards higher cadence but there's no way the average cyclist is doing these rates. Maybe 50-60 is 'normal'. I myself average high 60s although I should probably work on it.



I dunno, that seems _very_ low to me... I mean I can only measure cadence on my turbo trainer, and that may make it a bit easier to pedal at a higher cadence than normal. But still, my normal on that is 90. 60-70 I would usually be out of the saddle. Clearly real world in practice you'll be at a lower cadence more often, simply because real hills... But I am pretty sure my cadence on flat would be 80-90. I am not particularly fit or anything. Well, I suppose I am in a sense, but also quite fat. Maybe I have just become some kind of cadence machine without knowing it...


----------



## mauvais (Feb 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> I dunno, that seems _very_ low to me... I mean I can only measure cadence on my turbo trainer, and that may make it a bit easier to pedal at a higher cadence than normal. But still, my normal on that is 90. 60-70 I would usually be out of the saddle. Clearly real world in practice you'll be at a lower cadence more often, simply because real hills... But I am pretty sure my cadence on flat would be 80-90. I am not particularly fit or anything. Well, I suppose I am in a sense, but also quite fat. Maybe I have just become some kind of cadence machine without knowing it...


Looking through mates on Zwift, I think 90 is probably about normal in that respect but I don't think it applies outside of that to people who've never given training technique a thought, and I don't purely mean casual cyclists. I've got a cadence sensor on my bike, which is now on the trainer, and looking at my history it's 60-70. This is a mountain bike so that no doubt changes things but not totally. I've always had a preference for high gearing at least when not climbing steep hills in a granny gear, and I find higher cadence really weird and unintuitive, although I accept I should probably try and conform to do training plans etc.

I'm unfit now, and I never had cadence data when I used to do 100 mile days, but I can't imagine it will have been any different.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Looking through mates on Zwift, I think 90 is probably about normal in that respect but I don't think it applies outside of that to people who've never given training technique a thought, and I don't purely mean casual cyclists. I've got a cadence sensor on my bike, which is now on the trainer, and looking at my history it's 60-70. This is a mountain bike so that no doubt changes things but not totally. I've always had a preference for high gearing at least when not climbing steep hills in a granny gear, and I find higher cadence really weird and unintuitive, although I accept I should probably try and conform to do training plans etc.
> 
> I'm unfit now, and I never had cadence data when I used to do 100 mile days, but I can't imagine it will have been any different.



How do you view your cadence records? Is it an average cadence for a ride? I assume that would be quite different from observing your cadence on a consistent stretch of road... I'd also guess that mountain bike on variable trails would be significantly different, simply because the way you deliver power is so much more er... abrupt? Probably a better word. On long gravelly stuff it may be more analogous, but certainly on more technical stuff it's usually shorter bursts of power, and out of the seat. Road cycling is just much more oriented toward long, consistently paced work... And on Zwift - if you have a smart trainer - it sets your trainer 'difficulty' to 50% by default (it's not actually less difficult as such, just smooths gradients - effectively changes your gearing), which is going to allow people to pedal at higher cadences on average than would be possible outside. I can't imagine what gearing I'd need to get up my local hills at 90rpm. Or 80. Even 70 would be nice.

I think most authorities are saying self-set cadence is best these days, so if 60-70 feels normal to you, then there's probably no reason to fuck about with it too much.

But yeah, interesting diversion, I suppose - thinking it through - your average cyclist (not - as you say - casual cyclist, just someone who hasn't watched far too much cycling youtube/doesn't pedal to Zwift's default recommendation) probably would be at a lower cadence a lot of the time. Actually I think 90 probably felt pretty odd when I first started on Zwift.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 19, 2021)

My road bikes lowest gear is 34/32, which means I can still comfortably spin a pretty high cadence up climbs that are well into double digit gradients. Grinding away at anything below 65 or so just feels horrible to me, like my knees are going to pop.

Compact chainsets and big rear cassettes are fab 


(my gravel bike has a ridiculous 30/34 lowest gear, could probably climb a cliff with that )


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My road bikes lowest gear is 34/32, which means I can still comfortably spin a pretty high cadence up climbs that are well into double digit gradients. Grinding away at anything below 65 or so just feels horrible to me, like my knees are going to pop.
> 
> Compact chainsets and big rear cassettes are fab
> 
> ...



My gearing is probably fine (42/42), it's the er... substantial extra load I'm carrying that lets me down in the real world.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> How do you view your cadence records? Is it an average cadence for a ride? I assume that would be quite different from observing your cadence on a consistent stretch of road... I'd also guess that mountain bike on variable trails would be significantly different, simply because the way you deliver power is so much more er... abrupt? Probably a better word. On long gravelly stuff it may be more analogous, but certainly on more technical stuff it's usually shorter bursts of power, and out of the seat. Road cycling is just much more oriented toward long, consistently paced work... And on Zwift - if you have a smart trainer - it sets your trainer 'difficulty' to 50% by default (it's not actually less difficult as such, just smooths gradients - effectively changes your gearing), which is going to allow people to pedal at higher cadences on average than would be possible outside. I can't imagine what gearing I'd need to get up my local hills at 90rpm. Or 80. Even 70 would be nice.


So yeah, averages on ride summaries, but I'm also conscious that it's pretty constant. I don't ride much technical stuff really, I have one very nice MTB as a single do-anything bike so often it's on road or unchallenging trails. And I use a smart trainer on Zwift although I set it to 100%.

I've been vaguely aware of this whole thing for a decade or so but I've never been interested in training as such until now.

Lowest is what, 28/44?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> (my gravel bike has a ridiculous 30/34 lowest gear, could probably climb a cliff with that )


My mountain bike is 30/46 and there's still times where it's not quite low enough. It depends on the levers you're using to turn it with too (leg length).
I don't understand the cadence numbers you're all quoting but I prefer to climb by sitting and spinning away in a lower gear rather than push a higher gear round more slowly. I find standing out of the saddle a la Contador difficult for anything more than a very short sprint. My road bike is 34/34 I think.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> My mountain bike is 30/46 and there's still times where it's not quite low enough. It depends on the levers you're using to turn it with too (leg length).
> I don't understand the cadence numbers you're all quoting but I prefer to climb by sitting and spinning away in a lower gear rather than push a higher gear round more slowly. I find standing out of the saddle a la Contador difficult for anything more than a very short sprint. My road bike is 34/34 I think.


Climbing out the saddle I find OK for short/steep ramps. But the idea of spending 10 or 20 minutes doing it like Contador or Emma Pooley? Nope.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah, I would absolutely love to be able to spin up hill, but the combination of being er... heavy... and steep hills makes it impossible. Motivation to drop more weight I guess.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 19, 2021)

I have ordered a new MTB and it has 29 wheels, is it going to be a clown bike?


----------



## magneze (Feb 19, 2021)

Probably great if you get punctures.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 19, 2021)

And my current bike, if I need to go in to first gear (biggest cog at the back) it rubs against the (semi-fat) tyre, but my solution to that is knowing that you are better off walking than going anywhere in first...


----------



## maomao (Feb 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I have ordered a new MTB and it has 29 wheels, is it going to be a clown bike?


Not technically a bicycle then. Bicycles have two.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr W has devised a fiendish reasonably traffic free winter training ride that never gets more than two miles from our front door so I crowbarred myself into my bib longs and did a lap of it with him today.



Bit lumpy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Mr W has devised a fiendish reasonably traffic free winter training ride that never gets more than two miles from our front door so I crowbarred myself into my bib longs and did a lap of it with him today.
> 
> View attachment 255448
> View attachment 255449
> Bit lumpy.


That last mile and a half looks fun


----------



## Winot (Feb 21, 2021)

Skillz on The Mall:


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

After having had a couple of road bikes with drops (the second of which had a crack in the carbon frame, so I had to ditch it)......

I've finally given up on drops.

Currently I have a flat bar road bike which is a Surly Crosscheck, nice and light, thin wheels, with mountain bike gearing and fabulous granny gears for those steep hills.

Has anyone else given up on drop handlebars? I just realised that I was only ever using the drops about 10% of the time. But when on the hoods the other 90% of the time, I missed a mountain bike handling - so much more control. So, I decided to go for a flat bar. A ridiculously wide one at that! I have to say, I love it. The only thing I miss is going very fast downhill in the drops and the occasional bombing it on the flat. But most of the time, I'm feeling much more comfortable and in control.


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

Of course, I'll never be taken seriously as a 'proper cyclist' now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m the complete opposite - flat bars feel horrible to me, particularly at speed downhill. I like having the variety of hand positions and being able to tuck out the wind.

All down to what suits, plenty of choice for all of us


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m the complete opposite - flat bars feel horrible to me, particularly at speed downhill. I like having the variety of hand positions and being able to tuck out the wind.
> 
> All down to what suits, plenty of choice for all of us


Actually I love going downhill on drops. Much more so than with flat bars. But I find the handling in traffic with flat bars to be so much better.

I wish someone would invent something that was a flat and drop handlebar combined. The closest I've come to seeing it is this :









						Surly Truck Stop Bar
					

Surly says.... Designed to combine what s good about drop bars with the benefits of a riser, the Truck Stop Bar offers welcome relief to the




					www.bikemonger.co.uk


----------



## maomao (Feb 22, 2021)

han said:


> Actually I love going downhill on drops. Much more so than with flat bars. But I find the handling in traffic with flat bars to be so much better.
> 
> I wish someone would invent something that was a flat and drop handlebar combined. The closest I've come to seeing it is this :


I have flat bars with bar ends and brake lever extensions which achieves a similar effect. If you don't mind seriously flexy long brake levers. I can't bear flat bars on their own. Never could but worse since I broke both my wrists twenty years ago.


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

This is indeed a good option!
Though, I'm mulling the Surly bars due to the drops, as never going to reclaim the Queen Of The Mountain downhill crown on Trinity Rise SW2 without drops!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

han said:


> Actually I love going downhill on drops. Much more so than with flat bars. But I find the handling in traffic with flat bars to be so much better.
> 
> I wish someone would invent something that was a flat and drop handlebar combined. The closest I've come to seeing it is this :
> 
> ...


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

Omg that's hilarious! And frying my brain, slightly


----------



## Cid (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a suspicion that drops are as much tradition as anything else. Riding on the hoods is actually more aerodynamic (to do with arm positions). Drops do apparently offer more control, though I’m not used to them enough to notice that... and riding in the drops when you’re racing people in drops is essential in sprints etc where you might get contact with other riders. But yeah, with disk brakes becoming increasingly common, I’m not actually sure what they do.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2021)

weepiper said:


> My mountain bike is 30/46 and there's still times where it's not quite low enough. It depends on the levers you're using to turn it with too (leg length).
> I don't understand the cadence numbers you're all quoting but I prefer to climb by sitting and spinning away in a lower gear rather than push a higher gear round more slowly. I find standing out of the saddle a la Contador difficult for anything more than a very short sprint. My road bike is 34/34 I think.


This is how you should do it, it puts less strain on the muscles and more onto the cardio which recovers better. Standing uses even more energy because you have to support your whole bodyweight but if can be useful to put more power down. I try and keep it above 80.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2021)

There is a film about the great Beryl Burton on Thurs night:



			https://register.gotowebinar.com/register/5427719772268824845?source=twitter


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

han said:


> After having had a couple of road bikes with drops (the second of which had a crack in the carbon frame, so I had to ditch it)......
> 
> I've finally given up on drops.
> 
> ...


Aye - I never use them - much prefer being higher up - feel more in control and safer (much easier to look around)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> This is how you should do it, it puts less strain on the muscles and more onto the cardio which recovers better. Standing uses even more energy because you have to support your whole bodyweight but if can be useful to put more power down. I try and keep it above 80.


standing's cheating!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

Way more control on descents/at speed when you’re in the drops...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> standing's cheating!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Way more control on descents/at speed when you’re in the drops...


doesn't feel like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


i've never done it - seems daft when you're got a saddle to sit on


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never done it - seems daft when you're got a saddle to sit on


You can put way more power down out the saddle, but obviously can’t keep it going for as long.

Short and steep, get out the saddle. Long climbs sit down. Works for me anyway...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can put way more power down out the saddle, but obviously can’t keep it going for as long.
> 
> Short and steep, get out the saddle. Long climbs sit down. Works for me anyway...


I just avoid steep slopes and long climbs - I only do this for fun


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I just avoid steep slopes and long climbs - I only do this for fun


Steep climbs _are_ fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Steep climbs _are_ fun


Never!


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Steep climbs _are_ fun


I have to agree. Especially when you can reward yourself with a lovely view or downhill stretch. And there's also that sense of achievement which is fab when you can see yourself getting fitter over time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I just avoid steep slopes and long climbs - I only do this for fun



I live at the bottom of a minor valley


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

As you can probably tell, as much as I love my flat bars, I'm missing the drops a teeny bit, mainly downhill. I'm going to be doing longer and longer rides to build up my fitness and getting back to doing regular weekends of 50+ miles so if I find after that I miss the drops more, I can always get something that's like a flat/drop hybrid bar. Gravel bars look good, that may be an option. If I did this, i'd really like to have proper mountain bar brakes on the flat bit AND brakes on the drops. I'm aware that'd make me look like a total freak though. I reckon if Sheldon Brown were alive he'd encourage this radical behaviour.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2021)

han said:


> As you can probably tell, as much as I love my flat bars, I'm missing the drops a teeny bit, mainly downhill. I'm going to be doing longer and longer rides to build up my fitness and getting back to doing regular weekends of 50+ miles so if I find after that I miss the drops more, I can always get something that's like a flat/drop hybrid bar. Gravel bars look good, that may be an option. If I did this, i'd really like to have proper mountain bar brakes on the flat bit AND brakes on the drops. I'm aware that'd make me look like a total freak though. I reckon if Sheldon Brown were alive he'd encourage this radical behaviour.


The new Shimano GRX gravel groupset has top levers as an option 









						SHIMANO GRX Hydraulic Disc Sub Brake Lever | SHIMANO BIKE-EU
					

The SHIMANO GRX BL-RX812 in-line brake lever bring greater rider control for mixed terrain riding thanks to SHIMANO's category-leading hydraulic disc brakes. The hydraulic disc sub brake lever offers reliable and accessible braking in more positions and allows for quick access while riding...




					bike.shimano.com


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

Ooh, that's very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeah gravel bikes in general require a bit less flexibility, and the drops are certainly more forgiving... Also hydraulic discs will deliver plenty of stopping power even riding on the hoods.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been cycling a bit more recently and wondered if regular cyclists use bike 'computers' any more or do they just use their phones? 

I think I'd feel a bit vulnerable to theft if I had my phone strapped on my handlebars or am I being a bit paranoid?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I've been cycling a bit more recently and wondered if regular cyclists use bike 'computers' any more or do they just use their phones?
> 
> I think I'd feel a bit vulnerable to theft if I had my phone strapped on my handlebars or am I being a bit paranoid?


I have a dedicated cycle computer, a Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt). Much better battery life, more robust, waterproof.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 23, 2021)

I use my phone with one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074NLNVT2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

It's robust and the phone clips in. Someone could wrench it off but it's pretty solid. I've got an S10 so it's fairly waterproof.


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have a dedicated cycle computer, a Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt). Much better battery life, more robust, waterproof.


+1 but I have a Garmin. I used a phone for a while but the battery tended to give out way too early potentially leaving me lost and without a phone.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

ELEMNT bolt here. Usually with Komoot for mapping... the tech in general seems to be moving pretty fast.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

Bear in mind that bike computers are also pretty nickable, but easy to remove and compact.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> Bear in mind that bike computers are also pretty nickable, but easy to remove and compact.



The Wahoo Roam can be bolted to the computer mount to allow it to count toward the bike's weight limit for UCI purpose and, coincidentally, foil thieves.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> The Wahoo Roam can be bolted to the computer mount to allow it to count toward the bike's weight limit for UCI purpose and, coincidentally, foil thieves.



The bolt can too, but in London (presumably Ed is still there) taking shit off bikes is basically an industry and I suspect they’re on top of that. Mind you leaving a bike unattended at all is a pretty bad idea.


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

I use my phone, mounted, mainly for navigation and Strava. . Obviously I take it off if locking the bike up. I use CycleStreets and OsMand, both of which are free, open source apps based on the OpenStreetMap world mapping. I also keep a battery pack in a bag on my crossbar so I never run out of battery.


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

I've thought about getting a cycle computer, but as I'm mainly interested in navigation on NCN routes and quiet routes here and abroad, I think a phone is going to work better for that. Cycle computers are if you're into monitoring all your stats etc.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought one of the cheaper Garmins and use Strava. I feel more comfortable with it strapped to the bike than I would my phone. The battery life is good. It does more or less what I want it to do except its navigation leaves a little to be desired sometimes. I'm not in the middle of nowhere just semi-rural Surrey so it's been frustrating when it throws a wobbly and loses the route. It might be that I'm using bridleways and other permission routes rather than roads a lot of the time though. I've taken to memorising the main points on a route and using the Ordnance Survey app on my phone when the Garmin is struggling.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> ELEMNT bolt here. Usually with Komoot for mapping... the tech in general seems to be moving pretty fast.


I found Komoot a bit frustrating. It'll happily tell me to push/carry my bike up the 100 steps which link my road to the one above it on the hillside but won't let me make a route which uses the track through the local SSSI to the same point even though that's cyclable.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I found Komoot a bit frustrating. It'll happily tell me to push/carry my bike up the 100 steps which link my road to the one above it on the hillside but won't let me make a route which uses the track through the local SSSI to the same point even though that's cyclable.



It has its flaws... It tends to work pretty well round me (Peak District). The problem is obviously that any app like that has an enormous task in trying to work out where routes are, whether they’re technically legal etc - especially with the nebulousness of uk usage rights. I haven’t found anything better, and it integrates well with computers. Hopefully it will improve with time... at some point I’d like to do some thorough OS based exploration though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2021)

There still isn't one clear leader when in comes to bike navigation software. Every one I've tried seems to be good in a certain areas then falls over elsewhere. It's rather frustrating.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 23, 2021)

I just use my phone to keep track of roughly  how far I’ve gone via strava.

It’s rapidly becoming useless mind as the battery is fucked


----------



## Leafster (Feb 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> It has its flaws... It tends to work pretty well round me (Peak District). The problem is obviously that any app like that has an enormous task in trying to work out where routes are, whether they’re technically legal etc - especially with the nebulousness of uk usage rights. I haven’t found anything better, and it integrates well with computers. Hopefully it will improve with time... at some point I’d like to do some thorough OS based exploration though.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> There still isn't one clear leader when in comes to bike navigation software. Every one I've tried seems to be good in a certain areas then falls over elsewhere. It's rather frustrating.


I guess that's it. Everyone wants something slightly different from their navigation software and it may well depend on your location too.

I've found planning routes works best for me using the OpenCycle Map and plotting it via Garmin Connect(?). That way I can see all the permitted routes on the OpenCycle Map and then create a course in Connect that I can upload to the Garmin.

As I mentioned above, if I get lost or want to take a detour while I'm out I resort to the OS maps on my phone.

Then when I've completed the route it gets uploaded to Strava!


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There still isn't one clear leader when in comes to bike navigation software. Every one I've tried seems to be good in a certain areas then falls over elsewhere. It's rather frustrating.


Yes this is my experience too. I find myself using CycleStreets the most though. It seems to fuck up less than anything else I've tried. And it's opened up London to me totally, with routes I'd never have discovered otherwise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2021)

It would be great to get this integrated on a sat-nav system: UK footpaths, bridleways and byways online map | FootPathMap.co.uk I use that to plot routes, but have to try and remember them, which is something I can (mostly) do, but if we could have that with navigation that would be handy...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It would be great to get this integrated on a sat-nav system: UK footpaths, bridleways and byways online map | FootPathMap.co.uk I use that to plot routes, but have to try and remember them, which is something I can (mostly) do, but if we could have that with navigation that would be handy...



Last time I relied on a bridle way to go down I got scars for months from the brambles


----------



## Leafster (Feb 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Last time I relied on a bridle way to go down I got scars for months from the brambles


A lot of my riding is on bridleways. I learnt pretty quickly that shorts and T-shirts weren't the best thing to wear to tackle tracks that were overgrown with brambles and nettles.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 27, 2021)

han is a fan of bridleways. 

I use my garmin to follow routes from the net and strava to record because the garmin crashes...


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2021)

I just use Strava on my phone. I don't do route planning, Mr W does on his Garmin sometimes but I find the beeping and waiting for it to find its signal and replot the route of you go off course and the way the ride becomes all about the Garmin infuriating.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 27, 2021)

editor said:


> I've been cycling a bit more recently and wondered if regular cyclists use bike 'computers' any more or do they just use their phones?
> 
> I think I'd feel a bit vulnerable to theft if I had my phone strapped on my handlebars or am I being a bit paranoid?


I think if you have one of these waterproof cases hiding your phone it'd be ok. You can just use any old phone with GPS , it doesn't need a sim card in it. I've used Maps.me for years , free and easy (won't load GPX)  but I know people recommend Osmand Maps. Phones are fine for shorter distances in the city. If I was doing all day bike touring i'd probably get a cycle computer.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think if you have one of these waterproof cases hiding your phone it'd be ok. You can just use any old phone with GPS , it doesn't need a sim card in it. I've used Maps.me for years , free and easy (won't load GPX)  but I know people recommend Osmand Maps. Phones are fine for shorter distances in the city. If I was doing all day bike touring i'd probably get a cycle computer.View attachment 256386


That Osmand maps does look good and it's on sale at a tenner now. Walking is by far my preferred mode of transport but if I do a lot more cycling, I might just think about investing.





			https://osmand.net/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 27, 2021)

editor said:


> That Osmand maps does look good and it's on sale at a tenner now. Walking is by far my preferred mode of transport but if I do a lot more cycling, I might just think about investing.
> 
> View attachment 256391
> 
> ...


Sure, the advantage of Maps.Me is that it let's you easily download all the OpenStreetMaps for free worldwide. Great when offline.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Sure, the advantage of Maps.Me is that it let's you easily download all the OpenStreetMaps for free worldwide. Great when offline.


I've been using this too which also does offline stuff (and it works with my Samsung watch which is handy)









						HERE WeGo: Maps & Navigation – Apps on Google Play
					

Enjoy the journey




					play.google.com


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2021)

How strange. I got OsMand a couple of years ago and it was free. So they've started charging now?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2021)

It's still free. There is and long has been a paid version that offers more, what exactly I don't know, unlimited offline maps I think.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 27, 2021)

Strava, more than 150 miles on an unknown route then an atlas comes with me. Batteries do not run out on paper maps.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> han is a fan of bridleways.



Um yes, sorry about that  
We did a ride to Brighton, a nice quiet scenic route on lovely quiet country roads. But bits of it involved carrying our bikes through muddy bluebell woods! Not ideal if you've got a waffeur thin wheeled road bike like sleaterkinney, tee hee! We laughed about it afterwards, obv. With pints.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 28, 2021)

I managed to get a puncture through my schwalb marathon tyre last night, thankfully only 5k from home rather than the 20 I was at one point. Very definite puncture on the tyre and tube. Looking at the tyre there are a few that have pierced it before but thankfully not made it into the tube. It's about 2 years old the tyre and was probably getting replaced in the summer anyway - is it worth keeping as spare or just chuck? Any recommendations for puncture resistant tyres (700c)?


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2021)

I'd go for the Schwalbe Marathon Plus. More puncture resistant than the Scwalbe Marathon.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 28, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> I managed to get a puncture through my schwalb marathon tyre last night, thankfully only 5k from home rather than the 20 I was at one point. Very definite puncture on the tyre and tube. Looking at the tyre there are a few that have pierced it before but thankfully not made it into the tube. It's about 2 years old the tyre and was probably getting replaced in the summer anyway - is it worth keeping as spare or just chuck? Any recommendations for puncture resistant tyres (700c)?


Agree with Han about the Schwalbe Marathon Plus, also the Specialized Nimbus Armadillo is another great commuter tyre, I only got the very occasional puncture every 18mths-2yrs of regular commuting.
You often see commuting roadie cyclists with lightweight racey tyres at the side of the road in London swapping tubes. What's the point?


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 28, 2021)

Sounds good.  I'm not commuting anymore so it's mainly used for long-ish runs on the weekend, and half hour blasts at lunchtime round locally, but I still hate changing tyres to the extent I used to get the LBS to do it cause peak lazy. Gonna get the goop spray and co2 cylinders in case I get one when i'm 15 miles from home next time though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 28, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> You often see commuting roadie cyclists with lightweight racey tyres at the side of the road in London swapping tubes. What's the point?


Just a trade off between grip/speed/punctures. I’d rather risk the odd stop at the side of the road - that I can fix in less than 5 mins now - and still have decent grip. Some of the tougher tyres are horrible to ride IMO.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 28, 2021)

Any (noticeable?) difference between the marathon plus and marathon plus smartguard?


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't know the smartguard, so couldn't say. 

I'm one of these people that takes fuckin ages to fix a flat, so I swooped my smooth road bike tyres for the Marathon Pluses and it's worth it for me. I use them on my commuting bike and they're so reliable.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 28, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Any (noticeable?) difference between the marathon plus and marathon plus smartguard?


The smart guard version is supposed to reduce the rolling resistance. I haven't ridden them so can't comment on what difference it actually makes. The Marathon Plus is certainly quite a heavy dead feeling tyre so it depends what kind of bike you're putting it on probably - if it's a chunky utility/hybrid then you're unlikely to care or notice. If it's a lighter weight touring bike you might want to get the smart guard version.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 28, 2021)

I present for your collective interest this fucking _massive_ behemoth cargo bike which is in the shop just now to get its brakes sorted before it goes off to its new owners to get the custom made box put on.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 28, 2021)

weepiper said:


> The smart guard version is supposed to reduce the rolling resistance. I haven't ridden them so can't comment on what difference it actually makes. The Marathon Plus is certainly quite a heavy dead feeling tyre so it depends what kind of bike you're putting it on probably - if it's a chunky utility/hybrid then you're unlikely to care or notice. If it's a lighter weight touring bike you might want to get the smart guard version.


Ah nice, thanks.  I opted for the regular one in the end.  It's a very entry level hybrid so doubt I'll notice much.  Mostly went for the regular one as it was in-stock for click and collect at my LBS. Plus has reflective strips.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 1, 2021)

This is a pretty regular occurrence in the summer but has never happened this early in the year in 25 years of the shop being open.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2021)

Out today and discovered some utter muppet has signed off installing this across a local cycle route 



What’s even worse is the number of “it’s not so bad I can just get off and push my bike round it” responses on the local FB group


----------



## contadino (Mar 2, 2021)

editor said:


> That Osmand maps does look good and it's on sale at a tenner now. Walking is by far my preferred mode of transport but if I do a lot more cycling, I might just think about investing.
> 
> View attachment 256391
> 
> ...


I use Osmand, have done so for years. You can download the maps from their website for free and sideload them into the app. I have an old Moto e with no SIM in a quad lock on my stem for navigation. The setup works really well for touring.

I use plotaroute.com for route planning. Quite good for getting the most bike/walker friendly route and easy to export the route as gpx files for loading into Osmand


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2021)

contadino said:


> I use Osmand, have done so for years. You can download the maps from their website for free and sideload them into the app._ I have an old Moto e with no SIM in a quad lock on my stem for navigation. The setup works really well for touring._
> 
> I use plotaroute.com for route planning. Quite good for getting the most bike/walker friendly route and easy to export the route as gpx files for loading into Osmand



What a great idea! 

One thing I've struggled with, with OsMand, is, how do you get the navigation to point in the direction you're going? It seems impossible to find any setting for this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Out today and discovered some utter muppet has signed off installing this across a local cycle route
> 
> View attachment 257028
> 
> What’s even worse is the number of “it’s not so bad I can just get off and push my bike round it” responses on the local FB group



High vis jacket, angle grinder one night. Done.

They are exceedingly popular with councils still ,they clearly have trust issues because why make a bike lane you can't ride down


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 3, 2021)

Canyon issues 'stop ride' notice to Aeroad owners following Mathieu van der Poel handlebar incident
					

Canyon has told all owners with the CP0018 and CP0015 handlebars - that's the CF SLX and CFR models - to stop riding the bike




					www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 3, 2021)

Canyon have seriously messed up with that new Aeroad. There's a clear design flaw with the seatpost clamp, and it now looks like a potentially lethal design flaw with their custom shifter clamp as well - they're not using the standard Shimano spec one, it's their own design with multiple potential failure points. 

All on a bike that can cost 8 grand or more...


----------



## Cid (Mar 3, 2021)

Oops. Substantial oops.


----------



## Cid (Mar 4, 2021)

Imagine the conversation between the DS, the mechanic and MVDP, _then_ imagine the conversation between the DS/management and Canyon. I mean has to be quite some 'conversation' for them to just go 'er... yep, maybe we fucked up here'.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)

Cid said:


> Imagine the conversation between the DS, the mechanic and MVDP, _then_ imagine the conversation between the DS/management and Canyon. I mean has to be quite some 'conversation' for them to just go 'er... yep, maybe we fucked up here'.


What’s more worrying is that it’s taken a high profile, very public failure for them to take action. Imagine if this was just a normal customer telling them they’d had a failure. Can’t help but think they’d be fobbed off.

It’ll also be interesting to see what the various teams who ride Canyons will be using on the rough surfaced roads of Strade Bianche this weekend.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2021)

I didn't quite get to finish building this rather lovely tiny (48cm frame, 130mm cranks!) kids' gravel bike (see pandemic personal consequences thread for why) but looook.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I didn't quite get to finish building this rather lovely tiny (48cm frame, 130mm cranks!) kids' gravel bike (see pandemic personal consequences thread for why) but looook.
> 
> View attachment 257432


That's very cool.


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2021)

That's gorgeous!

48cm is a kids' size? Gosh, my Surly is 42cm, and my singlespeed 46cm. Maybe I should look into kids' bikes....


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 7, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> I managed to get a puncture through my schwalb marathon tyre last night, thankfully only 5k from home rather than the 20 I was at one point. Very definite puncture on the tyre and tube. Looking at the tyre there are a few that have pierced it before but thankfully not made it into the tube. It's about 2 years old the tyre and was probably getting replaced in the summer anyway - is it worth keeping as spare or just chuck? Any recommendations for puncture resistant tyres (700c)?



Goddamnit. The tyres they got in were the wrong size so I put my old tyre back on and got a puncture 30km in. In related news there's  now a map display in East London that's covered in tyre goo because that's not as easy as it looked to use.    might've been a bit... Explodey.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks to a combination of Pactimo having a sale on and me having some discount points to use there, I’ve aquired my first properly expensive/premium brand pair of bibshorts, for less than half the usual price.

OMG the difference is amazing. So, so comfortable. Why didn’t I do this sooner?


----------



## klang (Mar 9, 2021)

1930S Tandem And Sidecar  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930S Tandem And Sidecar at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2021)

I finished it 👍


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2021)

Is that for one of your kids? Or a shop customer?


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 9, 2021)

That's gooooorgeous.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is that for one of your kids? Or a shop customer?


Customer.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Customer.


Just been looking at the frame sets - they start at a 37cm frame that takes 700c wheels?  That's amazing.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just been looking at the frame sets - they start at a 37cm frame that takes 700c wheels?  That's amazing.


Yep. Teeny tiny. The seatpost can be reversed to shorten the reach so you can put a very small person indeed on them. They're bringing out a 650b wheel mountain bike that a kid that would normally be on a 20" wheel bike can ride too.


----------



## Cid (Mar 9, 2021)

That is gonna be one _very_ chuffed kid.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Yep. Teeny tiny. The seatpost can be reversed to shorten the reach so you can put a very small person indeed on them. They're bringing out a 650b wheel mountain bike that a kid that would normally be on a 20" wheel bike can ride too.


That's awesome.

_looks at my kids_

_looks at my bank balance_

_walks away_


----------



## Almor (Mar 10, 2021)

littleseb said:


> 1930S Tandem And Sidecar  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930S Tandem And Sidecar at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...



I saw a side by side recumbent tandem bike the other day 😕


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2021)

Almor said:


> I saw a side by side recumbent tandem bike the other day 😕


That sounds awesome...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 10, 2021)

Almor said:


> I saw a side by side recumbent tandem bike the other day 😕


Isn't that just a car?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2021)

24 Hour Challenge - Pedal/Electric Hybrid Sociable
					

We had 24 hours and have one of the coolest fabs shops around. All built inhouse by us.



					www.utahtrikes.com
				





That is seriously cool.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't that just a car?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2021)

Car drivers - "oi, you're not allowed to ride side by.... Oh."


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 258093
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really we need this kind of thing/light EV zones in all cities.


----------



## klang (Mar 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 258093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2021)

Amazing they built that in 24 hours.

Though depends from what I suppose.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 10, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't that just a car?


It reminds me a bit of one of these







It's an Orient Buckboard


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 10, 2021)

Need some advice. I've always enjoyed cycling but since my enforced move back to the UK last March it's been my go-to escape. I've been out and about in the Lincs Wolds and beyond pretty much every weekend, hitting 50-60 miles a day, and shorter rides after work in the late afternoons. Really happy at the improvement in my physique and general fitness: I was struggling with hill climbs at first, stopping midway to get off and walk etc but now I actively seek out routes with mad hills. Mmmmmarvellous.

Managed all this on a £400 Cube MTB - didn't know how long I'd be here so went cheap - and am now considering an upgrade to something that will make those long rides more enjoyable, give me options for longer excursions etc. I'll be going back to Southeast Asia in a couple of months or so, probably based in Singapore, and it will accompany me. I'd like to ride all over the region. Reading the posts here and checking some of the links these gravel bikes seem to be up my street, sturdier wheels etc but I'm not into drop bars and tend to ride standing a lot of the time. Any thoughts or recommendations? £1000-1500, bit more if it's really worth it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Need some advice. I've always enjoyed cycling but since my enforced move back to the UK last March it's been my go-to escape. I've been out and about in the Lincs Wolds and beyond pretty much every weekend, hitting 50-60 miles a day, and shorter rides after work in the late afternoons. Really happy at the improvement in my physique and general fitness: I was struggling with hill climbs at first, stopping midway to get off and walk etc but now I actively seek out routes with mad hills. Mmmmmarvellous.
> 
> Managed all this on a £400 Cube MTB - didn't know how long I'd be here so went cheap - and am now considering an upgrade to something that will make those long rides more enjoyable, give me options for longer excursions etc. I'll be going back to Southeast Asia in a couple of months or so, probably based in Singapore, and it will accompany me. I'd like to ride all over the region. Reading the posts here and checking some of the links these gravel bikes seem to be up my street, sturdier wheels etc but I'm not into drop bars and tend to ride standing a lot of the time. Any thoughts or recommendations? £1000-1500, bit more if it's really worth it.


I have one of these and love it:









						Substance SRS 2 Adventure Road Bike
					

The Substance is the bike that will go anywhere you point it; on whatever road surface you choose. With a brand-new Reynolds 725 Heat-Treated Chrome-Moly double butted steel frame from the legendary British tubing manufacturers. Paired to carbon fork designed to take both 700c and 650b wheels &...




					vitusbikes.com
				




List price slightly above your budget, but I got mine for around £1300. Are you completely against the drop bars? 

There’s plenty of options in your range, main problem at the moment is finding anything in stock.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 10, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have one of these and love it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic - thanks for the tip. Definitely sth along those lines. You're right though, out of stock.

I've actually never ridden with drop bars! Bit awkward for me given my penchant for riding standing (not all of the time but defo most of the time)?


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> That looks fantastic - thanks for the tip. Definitely sth along those lines. You're right though, out of stock.
> 
> I've actually never ridden with drop bars! Bit awkward for me given my penchant for riding standing (not all of the time but defo most of the time)?



You don't actually have to ride in the drops, most people will spend much more time with their hands on top of the hoods.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Need some advice. I've always enjoyed cycling but since my enforced move back to the UK last March it's been my go-to escape. I've been out and about in the Lincs Wolds and beyond pretty much every weekend, hitting 50-60 miles a day, and shorter rides after work in the late afternoons. Really happy at the improvement in my physique and general fitness: I was struggling with hill climbs at first, stopping midway to get off and walk etc but now I actively seek out routes with mad hills. Mmmmmarvellous.
> 
> Managed all this on a £400 Cube MTB - didn't know how long I'd be here so went cheap - and am now considering an upgrade to something that will make those long rides more enjoyable, give me options for longer excursions etc. I'll be going back to Southeast Asia in a couple of months or so, probably based in Singapore, and it will accompany me. I'd like to ride all over the region. Reading the posts here and checking some of the links these gravel bikes seem to be up my street, sturdier wheels etc but I'm not into drop bars and tend to ride standing a lot of the time. Any thoughts or recommendations? £1000-1500, bit more if it's really worth it.



If you don't like drop bars these *Whyte commuting bikes* are good , friend got one and has been a success. It has Shimano 105 even, great groupset.


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2021)

You could also buy a bike when you get out there... Giant are based in Taiwan and tend to have good distribution in major east-asian cities. At lest they did in China. The other China. The people's republic, rather than the republic.


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2021)

Stock on all bikes in the UK looks to be still pretty ropey - covid and brexit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> That looks fantastic - thanks for the tip. Definitely sth along those lines. You're right though, out of stock.
> 
> I've actually never ridden with drop bars! Bit awkward for me given my penchant for riding standing (not all of the time but defo most of the time)?


Have a look at a Giant Defy or Revolt (silly names). They’re a bit more upright than race bikes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> That looks fantastic - thanks for the tip. Definitely sth along those lines. You're right though, out of stock.
> 
> I've actually never ridden with drop bars! Bit awkward for me given my penchant for riding standing (not all of the time but defo most of the time)?


Try some! You may (will!) find them so much better - much easier to vary your hand positions which is great for longer rides.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 10, 2021)

Cid said:


> You could also buy a bike when you get out there... Giant are based in Taiwan and tend to have good distribution in major east-asian cities. At lest they did in China. The other China. The people's republic, rather than the republic.


Yeah! I’ve a Giant in Yangon. Most foreigners braving the roads in the city have one, usually from the sole decent bike shop there run by an Aussie expat. Very well-priced and rides nicely. Given all the shit going down in Myanmar the ports aren’t functioning and shipping could be out of the question for a while, so I was going to pass it on to a mate there. Haven’t checked out bike shops in SGP yet...


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2021)

See with drop bars, do most bikes now have brake levers on the top of the bars as well now?  My retro road bike has them but they're about half as effective as the brake levers on the drop bars, which I'm not sure is an old-bike thing and needs some tweaking, old design, or something else.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 11, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> See with drop bars, do most bikes now have brake levers on the top of the bars as well now?  My retro road bike has them but they're about half as effective as the brake levers on the drop bars, which I'm not sure is an old-bike thing and needs some tweaking, old design, or something else.


Most don’t. You’re (usually) only on the tops when climbing, where brakes aren’t needed.

The latest Shimano GRX (aimed at the off road/gravel market) groupset has them as an option


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2021)

Cheers, that's good to know.  I don't think i'm ready for being on the drops the whole time yet. _pats belly_


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 11, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Cheers, that's good to know.  I don't think i'm ready for being on the drops the whole time yet. _pats belly_


You’d likely be on the hoods most of the time, surely? Nice and comfy, keeps you upright, full access to brakes and gears


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2021)

Having looked that up, yeah, that sounds right.  I don't know the words yet  Eta:  different setup from my old bike, but yeah that looks like what I want.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 11, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Having looked that up, yeah, that sounds right.  I don't know the words yet  Eta:  different setup from my old bike, but yeah that looks like what I want.











						Drop Bar Hand Positions: an Introduction
					

Riding a roadbike does not come naturally to everyone, and one particular source of frustration is the drop handlebars. I was frustrated b...




					lovelybike.blogspot.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2021)

New bike day...


----------



## Leafster (Mar 16, 2021)

Have you been out on it yet Bahnhof Strasse ? Or have you got to charge the battery first? 

It looks like it was well packaged up when it arrived. Much better than when my bike arrived with holes in the box which was on the point of collapse.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2021)

it came with just one bar of power, so rode it up my road which has a slope on it, oh my, just whooshed up in eco mode, tried the two more powerful modes and can tell that they will help you get up most things. Seems that I need to do a lot of playing around with the system to get the most mileage out of it, e.g. eco mode is 85nm, turn it down to 70nm and apparently you get an extra 15% or so distance, so lots of experimenting to do.

And yes, very well packed, quick delivery too, ordered 9 days ago and it’s here from Germany, Canyon has registered for U.K. VAT so there was nothing to pay to the DHL bloke.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2021)

God I want an ebike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> God I want an ebike.


I want one of these so much it hurts:


----------



## Leafster (Mar 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> God I want an ebike.


The last short stretch of hill to get to my place is pretty steep. I'm not sure that Strava can be trusted for accuracy but it's somewhere between 20% and 30%. I've only seen one person ride up it on a bike that's my neighbour on his e-bike. The rest of us just get off and walk!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The last short stretch of hill to get to my place is pretty steep. I'm not sure that Strava can be trusted for accuracy but it's somewhere between 20% and 30%. I've only seen one person ride up it on a bike that's my neighbour on his e-bike. The rest of us just get off and walk!



Fully charged, just taken it up a very steep hill behind my house, left it in eco and was no effort at all. Have always been crap at going up hills and end up either shagging myself or walking and still feeling shagged, which stops me wanting to go to the hilliest bits as it just ruins me, but living in such a hilly area that does limit the rides I can do, so this thing should, hopefully see me doing long rides and more often, with the net result being fitter and maybe even less fat...


----------



## Leafster (Mar 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fully charged, just taken it up a very steep hill behind my house, left it in eco and was no effort at all. Have always been crap at going up hills and end up either shagging myself or walking and still feeling shagged, which stops me wanting to go to the hilliest bits as it just ruins me, but living in such a hilly area that does limit the rides I can do, so this thing should, hopefully see me doing long rides and more often, with the net result being fitter and maybe even less fat...


I have to admit I avoid steep roads around here as I don't like stopping where there's no pavement with cars rushing past but I'm OK on the steep off road bits - I just stop for a while and admire the scenery!  

It's only been 9 months since I got back on a bike after decades of not riding so I want to see how well I do on a traditional MTB but I can see me getting an e-MTB at some point if only to ride further.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I have to admit I avoid steep roads around here as I don't like stopping where there's no pavement with cars rushing past but I'm OK on the steep off road bits - I just stop for a while and admire the scenery!
> 
> It's only been 9 months since I got back on a bike after decades of not riding so I want to see how well I do on a traditional MTB but I can see me getting an e-MTB at some point if only to ride further.



Weather looks nice tomorrow and my work is almost non-existent, so will try it on a long-ish ride and see how I get on...


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 16, 2021)

Right! Work are doing the cycle to work scheme now, so I have a £2k budget as was going to buy my own shortly anyway and will chuck some of that budget at it as well.  I'm thinking road bike, but have really no idea about them, but want to be comfortable and efficient riding long ish distances of a weekend - getting into the 50/60/80km realm soon. (I know this isn't long for a lot of you but still.)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2021)

You can get plenty of bike for 2k, even disc brakes and a decent group set:









						Contend SL 1 Disc (2021) | Giant Bicycles UK
					

Contend SL 1 Disc is a lightweight aluminium road bike with balanced geometry and powerful disc brakes for excellent all round performance. £1649, 0% finance av...




					www.giant-bicycles.com
				







__





						Cannondale Synapse 105 Disc Road Bike 2022 | Sigma Sports
					

Shop the Cannondale Synapse 105 Disc Road Bike 2022 online at Sigma Sports. Receive FREE UK delivery and returns on all orders over £30!




					www.sigmasports.com
				







__





						Trek Domane AL 5 Disc Road Bike 2022 | Sigma Sports
					

Shop the Trek Domane AL 5 Disc Road Bike 2022 online at Sigma Sports. Receive FREE UK delivery and returns on all orders over £30!




					www.sigmasports.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Right! Work are doing the cycle to work scheme now, so I have a £2k budget as was going to buy my own shortly anyway and will chuck some of that budget at it as well.  I'm thinking road bike, but have really no idea about them, but want to be comfortable and efficient riding long ish distances of a weekend - getting into the 50/60/80km realm soon. (I know this isn't long for a lot of you but still.)







__





						Substance CRS-2 Gravel Bike (GRX 600 - 2021)
					

Buy your Vitus Substance CRS-2 Gravel Bike (GRX 600 - 2021) - Adventure Bikes from Wiggle. Our price . Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




Can eat up the miles in comfort due to the large volume tyres, but also then have the option to explore on gravel/dirt tracks and forrest fireroads etc.

Not quite as outright fast as a pure road bike, but fast enough and way more versatile.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

For a road bike I can recommend this:









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




I've had one for 4 years now and love it. Carbon frame, full 105 disc groupset.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 16, 2021)

Hmm, those look interesting. Do I need to add pedals to those separately?


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 16, 2021)

Adventure.road bikes look like the thing for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Adventure.road bikes look like the thing for me.


I have one and it's great for my commute cos the roads are so shit and bumpy in Leeds.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2021)

Finding anything you like in stock is going to be the problem unfortunately. If you don't mind waiting until June or July you might be in luck.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2021)

Flat pedals are cheap, have a look at the Rondo rutt that bees posted about a few pages back:





__





						Rondo Ruut AL 1 2X Disc Gravel Bike 2021 | Sigma Sports
					

Shop the Rondo Ruut AL 1 2X Disc Gravel Bike 2021 online at Sigma Sports. Receive FREE UK delivery and returns on all orders over £30!




					www.sigmasports.com


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Finding anything you like in stock is going to be the problem unfortunately. If you don't mind waiting until June or July you might be in luck.


On that note, if what you need to fix your bike is 1/4" ball bearings, a 7 speed freewheel, any kind of 26" or cheapish 700c suspension fork, GRX or Deore or Tiagra anything, 10 speed anything, you're out of luck there too. We're starting to see suppliers saying 'December' in the 'expected in' box when you look things up. We're having to get creative.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> On that note, if what you need to fix your bike is 1/4" ball bearings, a 7 speed freewheel, any kind of 26" or cheapish 700c suspension fork, GRX or Deore or Tiagra anything, 10 speed anything, you're out of luck there too. We're starting to see suppliers saying 'December' in the 'expected in' box when you look things up. We're having to get creative.


Was chatting to the mechanic from my club last week and he was saying similar - he can't get any Shimano groupset bits at the moment, what few are available are all going to the larger operators, single person outfits aren't getting a look in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Hmm, those look interesting. Do I need to add pedals to those separately?


Most bikes will come with a cheap set of plastic pedals that usually get chucked straight into a corner, as everyone will then stick on their preferred pedal of choice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Flat pedals are cheap, have a look at the Rondo rutt that bees posted about a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mutt was the one I like...





__





						Rondo Mutt ST 650b Disc Gravel Bike 2021 | Sigma Sports
					

Shop the Rondo Mutt ST 650b Disc Gravel Bike 2021 online at Sigma Sports. Receive FREE UK delivery and returns on all orders over £30!




					www.sigmasports.com


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2021)

SRAM rival 1 equipped gravel bike is an option. But you only get 12 gears. No front mech faff mind... it will give good enough range for most terrain, ride mine in the peaks.

Mine is an on-one which uses the same frame as the vitus bees linked to, but annoyingly they don’t have cycle to work.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 16, 2021)

Quite like that but a bit out of range...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Adventure.road bikes look like the thing for me.


What size frame do you need?


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 16, 2021)

Eh, from the charts looks like 54? I'm 5'8" with wee legs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Eh, from the charts looks like 54? I'm 5'8" with wee legs.


You're almost the same as me then.





__





						Substance VRS-2 Gravel Bike (GRX 600 - 2021)
					

Buy your Vitus Substance VRS-2 Gravel Bike (GRX 600 - 2021) - Adventure Bikes from Wiggle. Our price . Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




This is the aluminium version of the bike I own in steel. And is in stock now in the size you'd need (small). Well within budget, leaving you money for extra bits you want/need...


----------



## Almor (Mar 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> On that note, if what you need to fix your bike is 1/4" ball bearings, a 7 speed freewheel, any kind of 26" or cheapish 700c suspension fork, GRX or Deore or Tiagra anything, 10 speed anything, you're out of luck there too. We're starting to see suppliers saying 'December' in the 'expected in' box when you look things up. We're having to get creative.



I was thinking of posting about the difficulty getting half decent 8-speed stuff, and 26" wheels where I am (New Zealand) 
I found an online shop in Australia with 'more than ten' of the cassette (11-28t) I wanted but they said shimano have restricted international shipping of their parts? 

I've only spoken to a few bike shops and they've all complained at the difficulty getting shimano workshop boxes, which seem to be potluck workshop bits? 😕

Took me a while to remember that some parts of an 8-speed drivetrain can use 9-speed parts, including a bike shop mechanic telling me they're not compatible, so that's what I'm looking at for a chainset replacement


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2021)

Which cycle to work scheme is it? Do they have a list of online retailers it works with?


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You're almost the same as me then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hydraulic discs at that price point too... Nice.


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2021)

Could even have both 700c and 650b wheels for maximum versatility.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was chatting to the mechanic from my club last week and he was saying similar - he can't get any Shimano groupset bits at the moment, what few are available are all going to the larger operators, single person outfits aren't getting a look in.



I buy all my Shimano stuff on Yahoo Marketplace Japan now. There is plenty on there but I had to procure a Japanese student from the local university to help me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Could even have both 700c and 650b wheels for maximum versatility.


Yep. The £700 spare form the budget would get a nice set of 700c carbon wheels from Lightbicycle for when iamwithnail fancied a race to the cafe...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2021)

Almor said:


> I was thinking of posting about the difficulty getting half decent 8-speed stuff, and 26" wheels where I am (New Zealand)
> I found an online shop in Australia with 'more than ten' of the cassette (11-28t) I wanted but they said shimano have restricted international shipping of their parts?
> 
> I've only spoken to a few bike shops and they've all complained at the difficulty getting shimano workshop boxes, which seem to be potluck workshop bits? 😕
> ...


You can use an 8 speed chain on a 9 speed chainset, but not the other way round. HTH.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. The £700 spare form the budget would get a nice set of 700c carbon wheels from Lightbicycle for when iamwithnail fancied a race to the cafe...



But they only go up to 65mm deep section, just not sure that's aero enough...


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow that looks pretty perfect tbh. Investigating! 

Cid it's this one The cycle to work scheme with no £1000 limit - Green Commute Initiative just trying to work out if that works with wiggle this morning!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> beesonthewhatnow that looks pretty perfect tbh. Investigating!
> 
> Cid it's this one The cycle to work scheme with no £1000 limit - Green Commute Initiative just trying to work out if that works with wiggle this morning!


Just looked at the sizing charts for it again - you might actually need a medium. Will depend on your inside leg measurement...


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

Hmm... not listed on Wiggle. But dunno. The scheme could have an online retailer list ffs 

Wilier Jaroon from Merlin maybe if not. Steel frame... but bit on the heavy side, design a couple of years old. 1x11 groupset. Generally well respected manufacturer though. Italian.

You can also buy Canyon direct from the manufacturer. They have a bit of a mixed reputation on deliveries and er... have had some ‘problems’ with their high end bikes. Low stock, but actual dates. Have a look at the Grail I think.

Also Ribble but their website is fucking annoying.

e2a: Canyon Grail Al 6 with grx is listed as available in May. £1649









						Grail 6
					

Make new tracks. On or off road, the Grail gravel bike is fun wherever you ride. The Grail AL 6.0 is equipped with a full carbon fork and Shimano’s GRX400 gravel groupset.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 17, 2021)

In case anyone needed convincing of the Brompton's greatness check this vid. Has some little insights into the bike I'd never thought of. I don't need one but if I commuted differently I'd get one in a flash.

wonder what the waiting time is to get one? Supposedly going to take the bike industry 2 years to recover from the pandemic.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just looked at the sizing charts for it again - you might actually need a medium. Will depend on your inside leg measurement...



Is it the centre to centre seat tube measurement I'm going off on that page?  i've traditionally had 18" frames in MTB/hybrid world.  The Ridgeback vanteo hybrid i'm riding just now (17") feels compact but not cramped.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Is it the centre to centre seat tube measurement I'm going off on that page?  i've traditionally had 18" frames in MTB/hybrid world.  The Ridgeback vanteo hybrid i'm riding just now (17") feels compact but not cramped.


To give you an idea - I’m 5’7”, but with only a 28/29” inside leg. The Vitus sizing chart for my height would suggest a Medium, but that assumes longer legs. I went for the small and it fits perfectly.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

The section from their geometry chart:



If you’re unsure or between sizes, get the smaller one. It’s a lot easier to make a small bike larger (layback seatpost, longer stem) than the other way round.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

Grand, thanks for that.  I'm 29.5" inside leg so think the small.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

Vitus have a few models of substance. The VRS, as bees says, is 5’6-5’9 for M. The CR is 5’8-6’0 for M. The SRS is 5’5-5’8. Just fucking why you absolute bellends? 

We need some new standards for road bike sizing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> Hmm... not listed on Wiggle. But dunno. The scheme could have an online retailer list ffs
> 
> Wilier Jaroon from Merlin maybe if not. Steel frame... but bit on the heavy side, design a couple of years old. 1x11 groupset. Generally well respected manufacturer though. Italian.
> 
> ...



I've had three Canyons and they have all been fine and arrived in less than two weeks. Just never order anything that is not in stock right now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh my god! Each to their own and that, but unless you are riding an emtb then you are WRONG.

Leafster, this is for you;




15 mile ride, 1000ft of elevation, number of times I normally need to get off and push on this route = 4, number of times walking today = 0.

 Size of smile on face = fookin’ massive!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 17, 2021)

I'd rather ride a Raleigh Twenty before I got an eeb.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I'd rather ride a Raleigh Twenty before I got an eeb.



You are so wrong that you have to live upside down, ffs.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I'd rather ride a Raleigh Twenty before I got an eeb.



I'd _love _to ride a Raleigh Twenty!

A perfect bike for me to ride an Audax in fact


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

EMBN (GCN’s answer to ‘is there a way we can make a lot of money advertising ebikes?’) is quite funny. Not because it’s good, but for the middle aged men trying to justify themselves against the GMBN people.  

I’d quite like an emtb mind you.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You are so wrong that you have to live upside down, ffs.



They are for fat fucks who can't drop watts bombs.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I've had three Canyons and they have all been fine and arrived in less than two weeks. Just never order anything that is not in stock right now.



Yes, unfortunately the stock situation in general is totally fucked.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> EMBN (GCN’s answer to ‘is there a way we can make a lot of money advertising ebikes?’) is quite funny. Not because it’s good, but for the middle aged men trying to justify themselves against the GMBN people.
> 
> I’d quite like an emtb mind you.



I don't pretend to be anything other than a not that fit middle-aged man, three years ago I bought a regular (analogue) mtb and started riding for the first time in nearly 30 years, loved being out in the countryside and exploring, but found the hills a bastard to such an extent that it put me off from going out as often as I wanted and I certainly couldn't go as far as I wanted. Today I took one hour and seventeen minutes to do a route which in January took me over 2.5 hours, I built up a proper sweat, was puffed out, but could easily go and do it again, so double the distance of what normally does me in, what's not to like? Oh yeah, the cost of the fucking bikes  😧


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> They are for fat fucks who can't drop watts bombs.




So? If the option is ebike or don't ride, then they are great imo.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> They are for fat fucks who can't drop watts bombs.



You called?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don't pretend to be anything other than a not that fit middle-aged man, three years ago I bought a regular (analogue) mtb and started riding for the first time in nearly 30 years, loved being out in the countryside and exploring, but found the hills a bastard to such an extent that it put me off from going out as often as I wanted and I certainly couldn't go as far as I wanted. Today I took one hour and seventeen minutes to do a route which in January took me over 2.5 hours, I built up a proper sweat, was puffed out, but could easily go and do it again, so double the distance of what normally does me in, what's not to like? Oh yeah, the cost of the fucking bikes  😧


“My battery ran out and I’m now knackered” post coming in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Grand, thanks for that.  I'm 29.5" inside leg so think the small.


You’d fit a medium, but right at the bottom end, so not much seatpost out and a fairly flat riding position. I like to have a reasonable amount of saddle to bar drop, which a slightly smaller frame allows for.

Bike sizing can be a right bloody faff


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

Aye, same, enjoying the increased clearance on current bike tbh. Now trying to find a bike that Balfe's have in my size and in stock, what a ballache.  I really want to buy it from LBS but i'm struggling to get anything.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don't pretend to be anything other than a not that fit middle-aged man, three years ago I bought a regular (analogue) mtb and started riding for the first time in nearly 30 years, loved being out in the countryside and exploring, but found the hills a bastard to such an extent that it put me off from going out as often as I wanted and I certainly couldn't go as far as I wanted. Today I took one hour and seventeen minutes to do a route which in January took me over 2.5 hours, I built up a proper sweat, was puffed out, but could easily go and do it again, so double the distance of what normally does me in, what's not to like? Oh yeah, the cost of the fucking bikes  😧



Oh I get the appeal (although apparently they’re kind of shit for fitness above a base level). It’s just quite funny because the embn guy is like the kid (circa 2000) with the full suspension bike trying to find things he can do that his mate who absolutely shreds on his brother’s old ‘94 Zaskar can’t.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

I seriously thought about getting an ebike last year, but I couldn’t afford one so just spent a few months cycling most days.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Aye, same, enjoying the increased clearance on current bike tbh. Now trying to find a bike that Balfe's have in my size and in stock, what a ballache.  I really want to buy it from LBS but i'm struggling to get anything.


Just buy the Vitus, you know you want to


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> Oh I get the appeal (although apparently they’re kind of shit for fitness above a base level).



I have heard this and it makes no sense, 1 hour riding an emtb 5 times a week vs 1 hour every two weeks on a regular mtb, I'm not fitness guru but I reckon I can guess which is better for your fitness...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I have heard this and it makes no sense


It’s not true. You still have to ride an eBike, they just add more watts. So if you’re riding for (say) an hour at your max heart rate/power, you’ll get exactly the same workout as if you did it on a normal bike. Just means that you can keep up with faster/more powerful riders, or get up steeper hills.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Best use of one I’ve seen is a chap in my club. He’s 84, owns a lovely looking Ribble road eBike. Deep section carbon wheels, Di2, the full works.  Means he can still come out with us on the fast group rides. He’s brilliant.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Best use of one I’ve seen is a chap in my club. He’s 84, owns a lovely looking Ribble road eBike. Deep section carbon wheels, Di2, the full works.  Means he can still come out with us on the fast group rides. He’s brilliant.


My neighbour with the e-bike is in his 80s too. I think he tries to ride at least once a week. He seems to do between 30 and 40 miles per ride around the North Downs.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s not true. You still have to ride an eBike, they just add more watts. So if you’re riding for (say) an hour at your max heart rate/power, you’ll get exactly the same workout as if you did it on a normal bike. Just means that you can keep up with faster/more powerful riders, or get up steeper hills.



Quite a big ‘if’ though.

Anyway, nothing against the things in the right circs. It would be very nice to be able to just breeze up the hills to the trails round here. And I would definitely appreciate the power on the more traffic heavy roads in the peaks, which you’ve got to transition to get between various areas. And it would be very nice to get further out...

I sincerely hope I’m still around and able to use one at 84.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

Ebikes do wonders to break the elitist barriers surrounding cycling as a hobby or way of commuting and anyone who say they aren’t real bikes or performs gestural masculinity insulting about them can fuck off.

Cycling will never be safe if people gatekeep it or put barriers in the way of large number of people doing it how they want to.

The sooner we get away from Lycra and fit and male as the uniform stereotype of a cyclist looks like the better


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ebikes do wonders to break the elitist barriers surrounding cycling as a hobby


Apart from the financial ones...

We really need them to come down in price so they can become a viable transport/commuting option for a lot more people.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The sooner we get away from Lycra and fit and male as the uniform stereotype of a cyclist looks like the better


Cyclists:




Amateur sport enthusiasts:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2021)

I have massive bike envy here 

Have got a decent Ridgeback Tempest which I managed to #haggle for free  but would love an ebike. 



I am also in the unfit, overweight and middle aged category  I try to do at least half an hour a day but do struggle at times. 

If ebikes get unfit or older people cycling that is great news. My mother has an ebike following an accident and it gives her great freedom plus exercise that she could not have managed without. 

Anyone having a go at that can fuck off frankly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have massive bike envy here
> 
> Have got a decent Ridgeback Tempest which I managed to #haggle for free  but would love an ebike.
> 
> ...


i think you should get a motorcycle and sidecar, so you can take your mum on trips


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you should get a motorcycle and sidecar, so you can take your mum on trips
> 
> View attachment 259100


Growing up my neighbour (Les) used to repair classic bikes, especially with sidecars. 



He took me for a spin in one of these when I was about 5 years old. It was one of my favourite childhood memories. 

He also used to 'suffer' with extreme anger. My mum told me it was the Moon that brought it on. I just remember sitting in the garden watching him yell and swear at the sky. 

Good times


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Apart from the financial ones...
> 
> We really need them to come down in price so they can become a viable transport/commuting option for a lot more people.



They do, I’m watching a lady on Twitter who builds them for well under a grand on a small scale so it’s baffling why (it’s not, I know why) they cost so much from the big boys


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They do, I’m watching a lady on Twitter who builds them for well under a grand on a small scale so it’s baffling why (it’s not, I know why) they cost so much from the big boys



A spare battery for mine is £900 from Shimano, so you'd be hard pressed to do the whole thing for under a grand even with bulk discounts...

Still no reason why the battery is so expensive in the first place though.


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

Tbh the huge barrier to wide uptake here is road safety...

That and weather. But you can get around the weather side if you have safer roads.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A spare battery for mine is £900 from Shimano, so you'd be hard pressed to do the whole thing for under a grand even with bulk discounts...
> 
> Still no reason why the battery is so expensive in the first place though.



They make the batteries propriety which keeps them pricey.

Iirc nothing about the things are plug and play between models


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> Tbh the huge barrier to wide uptake here is road safety...
> 
> That and weather. But you can get around the weather side if you have safer roads.



Bang on. Guy in the office next to mine is a solicitor in his early 60's, he had a go on mine this morning and loved it, he's up for it but the only viable route from his house to the office is along a fairly busy road and that's his biggest concern.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2021)

Ebikes are great- anything that gets people outside riding is a good thing.. The more people that cycle the better for public health, and it helps to develop a  culture of riding bikes. A lot of the ebike people wouldn't be riding were it not for the electric assist, and over time they use it less as they get fitter.
My much-fitter-than-me brother has an electric specialised gravel type bike. When we do big rides together his calorie expenditure is about the same-the electric assist must just compensate on those rides for the extra weight...


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

I've only ever ridden the lime/jump electric bikes, must try a proper one. Wonder if I can get one of these on the CTW scheme?  ONE Soho


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> I've only ever ridden the lime/jump electric bikes, must try a proper one. Wonder if I can get one of these on the CTW scheme?  ONE Soho




Yes you can! And the Green Commute Initiative too, go for it!


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

No. Back to the mid 2000s with that look. Back I say!


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2021)

Also how many head tube spacers?


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> No. Back to the mid 2000s with that look. Back I say!



That was my heyday tbf.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2021)

Just stay off strava you ebike twats. That is all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 17, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Just stay off strava you ebike twats. That is all.


Nah, it's funny seeing people getting all cross about segment times


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 17, 2021)

I saw a segment the other day that someone apparently did at 130km/h.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> I saw a segment the other day that someone apparently did at 130km/h.



tbh ebike riders are not much of a problem on strava (that I’ve noticed anyway), I lose more crowns illegitimately to mtb riders coming home from the trails in the car and deliveroo moped twats in London using strava to keep track of their mileage. Anyway Strava thread is that way >>>


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2021)

I used to switch on Strava and get on a train


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2021)

Cid said:


> Also how many head tube spacers?



None. And take the seal off the top of the headset to get an extra 1mm drop like Petacchi.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They make the batteries propriety which keeps them pricey.



There is nothing magical about the Shimano battery tech. They use 2500mAh Samsung (or very occasionally Murata) 18650 cells wired in banks of four. The Shimano BMS is very good at compensating for dead cells but the battery pack is generally useless once two or three have gone. The 18650s are very cheap on eBay and I've brought a 'dead' Shimano BT-E8010 back to life with $20 worth of new cells.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don't pretend to be anything other than a not that fit middle-aged man, three years ago I bought a regular (analogue) mtb and started riding for the first time in nearly 30 years, loved being out in the countryside and exploring, but found the hills a bastard to such an extent that it put me off from going out as often as I wanted and I certainly couldn't go as far as I wanted. Today I took one hour and seventeen minutes to do a route which in January took me over 2.5 hours, I built up a proper sweat, was puffed out, but could easily go and do it again, so double the distance of what normally does me in, what's not to like? Oh yeah, the cost of the fucking bikes  😧


I’m a not that fit middle aged man myself, and I’m not that great at hills but I used to be much worse. It’s exercise, physical effort and if you keep at it you’ll get fitter and the hills will become easier. Not by pressing a fucking button.



> Oh I get the appeal (although apparently they’re kind of shit for fitness above a base level).


I guess because the motor assist means you don’t do threshold efforts as much - unless the battery runs out and you’re at the bottom of a hill, now with a heavy bike.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 18, 2021)

Tbh I was wondering about that, but the assist only works up to 15mph on most so you can still get a good effort in by going flst out if you want.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I’m a not that fit middle aged man myself, and I’m not that great at hills but I used to be much worse. It’s exercise, physical effort and if you keep at it you’ll get fitter and the hills will become easier. Not by pressing a fucking button.
> 
> I guess because the motor assist means you don’t do threshold efforts as much - unless the battery runs out and you’re at the bottom of a hill, now with a heavy bike.



Well there’s nothing but hills from my house as I live at the bottom of a valley, so it’s e-assist or nothing. Or pull yerself up by bootstraps lad, the sleaterkinney way


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2021)

My big worry re eBikes is the millions and millions of broken toxic batteries that will, due to lack of planning, end up in landfills.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

littleseb said:


> My big worry re eBikes is the millions and millions of broken toxic batteries that will, due to lack of planning, end up in landfills.



The manufacturer takes them back and pays the postage. Supposedly the battery is good for at least 1000 charges (will be down to ~60% by then and you should replace), that’s nearly three years of daily, battery draining rides, so probably not going to see them littering the countryside and that.


----------



## klang (Mar 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The manufacturer takes them back and pays the postage. Supposedly the batter is good for at least 1000 charges (will be down to ~60% by then and you should replace), that’s nearly three years of daily, battery draining rides, so probably not going to see them littering the countryside and that.


I still think they will be a big issue. There are millions and millions of ebikes being sold. The manufacturers taking them back doesn't mean jack. We all know how shit and dodgy the rubbish industry is. 
They will probably be shipped off to a poor country to pollute their ground water rather than ours.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 18, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I’m a not that fit middle aged man myself, and I’m not that great at hills but I used to be much worse. It’s exercise, physical effort and if you keep at it you’ll get fitter and the hills will become easier. Not by pressing a fucking button.


But not everyone wants to thrash themselves up hills. Some just want to get out in the fresh air and explore. It’s not always a competition.



> I guess because the motor assist means you don’t do threshold efforts as much


There’s literally no reason why you can’t. I could get on an eBike and still go out riding to the point where I puke, but I’d be able to keep up with some of the 350W ftp monsters from my club on the hills.

eBikes are brilliant. They open up cycling - with every health benefit it brings, mental and physical - to a whole new group of people.


----------



## Cid (Mar 18, 2021)

littleseb said:


> My big worry re eBikes is the millions and millions of broken toxic batteries that will, due to lack of planning, end up in landfills.



Mining is probably more of a problem tbh. Afaik lithium batteries can be recycled, though relatively complicated. There are also ways their lifespan can be extended - having a bunch of fucked batteries in an array where capacity of an individual cell is less critical for example. Grid storage, stuff like that. But it is something that needs to be addressed and private Industry will and is fucking it up as usual.


----------



## Cid (Mar 18, 2021)

I think on the fitness thing there are two separate arguments going on, which doesn’t really help. It is very clearly better for Bahnhof Strasse and millions of others to get out when they otherwise wouldn’t, and will certainly build at least some level of fitness. Probably decent fitness.

Where it gets more complicated is in improvements above an averagely fit person. The one study I read indicated that experienced mountain bikers went round a course at 94% of normal pace (or a heart rate level 10bpm lower), with less perceived exertion. That sounds good, but a lot of discussion at the moment is around the benefit of high intensity intervals... that loss of 10bpm means less time spent at very high intensity, and less time at threshold as sleaterkinney mentioned.

There are probably further complications to that - an experienced mountain biker as in the study is going to spend more time above the assist limit, they’re also going to be more able to ride technically at boosted speeds.

Clearly that side of things doesn’t matter to the vast majority of people, but I don’t think it’s particularly helpful to polarise between ‘they may not be as good for fitness’ and ‘you evil bastards, you don’t want people to ride bikes’.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

As an example of the not so fit crowd, after the route I took yesterday I normally need a week to get back on 
the bike. Well, I am now 12 miles in, 10 off road, and at the highest point in southwest Surrey...



And feeling good, two choices now, Hankley Common and head to home, another 10 miles off road, or push on from Hankley to Frensham and Tilford before pointing back towards home. It’s downhill from here to Hankley, only a very light rain, so will head for Frensham, will make 35 miles in all, the day after a 15 mile ride.


----------



## Cid (Mar 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As an example of the not so fit crowd, after the route I took yesterday I normally need a week to get back on
> the bike. Well, I am now 12 miles in, 10 off road, and at the highest point in southwest Surrey...
> 
> View attachment 259195
> ...



What model is it by the way?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2021)

Cid said:


> What model is it by the way?



Spectral:On7


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2021)

I guess it is better than sitting on the sofa and it’s probably down to my own ego as well, I couldn’t justify it to myself.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2021)

Just leave this here:












						E-bike left on charge blamed after fire engulfs Sydney home
					

More than 20 firefighters sent to three-level Darlinghurst terrace to put out the blaze




					www.google.com


----------



## mauvais (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As an example of the not so fit crowd, after the route I took yesterday I normally need a week to get back on
> the bike. Well, I am now 12 miles in, 10 off road, and at the highest point in southwest Surrey...
> 
> View attachment 259195
> ...


How do you figure out your own capability? I mean at any point including mid ride I know roughly how far I can ride before I'm thoroughly fed up, and I have some idea of how this scales up if I ride regularly - what it would take to be able to do a 50 or 100 mile day. When the bike starts doing some of it for you, probably non-linearly, I think this would get complicated.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just leave this here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 259353
> ...


Could argue that similar has occurred with other battery powered devices


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2021)

In an ideal world I would really like to have an eBike along with my current Ridgeback Tempest Hybrid. Finances and room in flat will not allow that sadly.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2021)

mauvais said:


> How do you figure out your own capability? I mean at any point including mid ride I know roughly how far I can ride before I'm thoroughly fed up, and I have some idea of how this scales up if I ride regularly - what it would take to be able to do a 50 or 100 mile day. When the bike starts doing some of it for you, probably non-linearly, I think this would get complicated.



It’s quite hard to explain, it’s not really like the bike is doing some of it for you, if you stop peddling then the bike stops moving, all the e-assist does is takes the sting out, much of the time the motor isn’t running as once you go over 15mph it cuts out. Also if your cadence isn’t high enough it doesn’t kick in either. What it does do is where you’d normally get off and push cos the hill is too steep and long to ride up without the aid of a defibrillator, it gives you assistance that allows you to ride up, and whilst still puffing yourself out you are not wrecked so you can carry on and you don’t avoid the next hill.

So really you know when you’ve had enough in the same way as on a regular bike.

I got the thing on Tuesday, so far have been out Wednesday, Thursday and Friday and am about to go out now. This just didn’t happen with the analogue bike, the e-assist one is just such a pleasure to ride that I’m keen to ride it. Which I guess must be a good thing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2021)

Yesterday’s ride...


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spectral:On7


FIVE GRAND!! Youch


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> FIVE GRAND!! Youch



I got a free water bottle though


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I got a free water bottle though


Perfectly reasonable then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I got a free water bottle though


I’d hope there was a splash of Henri IV Dudognon Heritage Cognac inside for that price


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2021)

My Canyon Aeroad was A$14k and I received no bidon.  

It is unbelievably stiff and unforgiving though. The frame must have the same second polar moment of area as the Sydney Harbour Bridge. It's the perfect bike for riding across a snooker table.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2021)

First quick blast up to the hills after work of the year yesterday evening. I am incredibly lucky to have this on my doorstep.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> My Canyon Aeroad was A$14k and I received no bidon.
> 
> It is unbelievably stiff and unforgiving though. The frame must have the same second polar moment of area as the Sydney Harbour Bridge. It's the perfect bike for riding across a snooker table.


Is yours one of the ones you’re not allowed to ride because the handlebars will snap and the seatpost will cut itself in two?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2021)

Pfft, A$14k. We've got a road bike build waiting to get done in the shop which the guy has insured for 14k _sterling_.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is yours one of the ones you’re not allowed to ride because the handlebars will snap and the seatpost will cut itself in two?



No, mine is a 2019. I think I've only done 5k on it due to its... uncompromising nature.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Pfft, A$14k. We've got a road bike build waiting to get done in the shop which the guy has insured for 14k _sterling_.


What is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Pfft, A$14k. We've got a road bike build waiting to get done in the shop which the guy has insured for 14k _sterling_.



Mtb, but the Simplon Rapcon, if you go with the extended battery and the electric gears and so on, that comes in around £14k, which is nuts, you wouldn’t want to thrash it down a rocky trail, what if you scratched it!?!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 20, 2021)

A guy in my cycling club has the S-Works Shiv Disc which retails for $A18k and looks ludicrous.

He also drives around in a 2nd gen Kia Sportage with a cracked windscreen which seems slightly perverse.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What is it?











						FESTKA
					

Festka builds custom carbon bicycle frames using a unique production technology of joining wound carbon filament tubes via tube-to-tube joints. This technology enables Festka to make carbon frames to measure. Every frame is made specifically for its future owner. The company is also renowned for its




					festka.com
				



SRAM Red eTap AXS etc.


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2021)

First outdoor ride of the season here...


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2021)

Also I saw a weasel. It was small and unweasonably cute.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> Also I saw a weasel. It was small and unweasonably cute.


Looks like the north, proper hills.


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2021)

weepiper said:


> First quick blast up to the hills after work of the year yesterday evening. I am incredibly lucky to have this on my doorstep.
> 
> View attachment 259486
> View attachment 259487



What, exactly, is the point in that stile?


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Looks like the north, proper hills.



Borderline. Peak district (dark peak, out of Sheffield).


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> What, exactly, is the point in that stile?


I've been riding my bike up that way for at least twenty years and there's never been a fence there in that time. It's a fence fossil.


----------



## Cid (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2021)

Got me some fresh new Fivetens 👍 finally available in something other than pink or purple


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 26, 2021)

First proper ride of the year yesterday, sacked the mudguards. Managed 25 miles of road on my gravel bike. My backs killing me so just ordered some new tyres, 3/4 weeks waiting time for what I want. Going for Bontrager gr1 team issue . Got Schwalbe Durrno plus on at moment.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr W has just inadvisedly put tan wall GP5000s on his completely black Specialized Tarmac and keeps asking me what I think about how it looks, when he knows fine what I thought about it before he did it * gnashes teeth *


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Mr W has just inadvisedly put tan wall GP5000s on his completely black Specialized Tarmac and keeps asking me what I think about how it looks, when he knows fine what I thought about it before he did it * gnashes teeth *


Tan sidewalls are


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 26, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tan sidewalls are


Tan sidewalls on some old racers yes, but not on black bikes. 😬


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 26, 2021)

Ebikes you say? I had a go on this thing my mate made out of a frame from the dump and a kit off amazon. It's nuts. Acceleration is ridiculous and I got it to about 30mph following his car before it started to shake and I started to lightly soil myself.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Ebikes you say? I had a go on this thing my mate made out of a frame from the dump and a kit off amazon. It's nuts. Acceleration is ridiculous and I got it to about 30mph following his car before it started to shake and I started to lightly soil myself.
> 
> View attachment 260461


Well, that looks terrifying


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Tan sidewalls on some old racers yes, but not on black bikes. 😬




They make all black bikes look cool.


----------



## nick (Mar 26, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Mr W has just inadvisedly put tan wall GP5000s on his completely black Specialized Tarmac and keeps asking me what I think about how it looks, when he knows fine what I thought about it before he did it * gnashes teeth *


Sounds like a wrong-un 

Knobbing & sobbing is that a way  ===>>>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Got me some fresh new Fivetens 👍 finally available in something other than pink or purple
> View attachment 260374



Primeblue


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2021)

OK, so here's a question from a non-cyclist

There's a chap on YouTube (CycleGaz) obviously posting up vids of:-

Car driver being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Bike rider being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Moped / scooter rider being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Bus driver being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Lorry driver being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Pedestrian being a bit of a cunt - (They are more often than not)
Him falling off his bike due to "stuff" - (Not that often, but amusing never the less) 

He appears to have a:-
front facing camera
rear facing camera
a camera on the top of his head(?)
and I "think" the camera on top of his head can auto pan, say, for example, just to pull a complete hypothetical out of the air - a twat in a white BMW was, tailing him, tried to overtake but couldn't so had to fall back
He has a camera, that appears to be on his head that can follow the car as it tried to overtake him - I', wondering what gizmo this might be

Ooo! and here's an example of what I'm on about - FF to about 1:00


----------



## Cid (Mar 29, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> OK, so here's a question from a non-cyclist
> 
> There's a chap on YouTube (CycleGaz) obviously posting up vids of:-
> 
> ...




Helmet mount powered gimbal I guess. I doubt the pan is fully automatic though, controlled via app or something maybe.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2021)

Cid said:


> Helmet mount powered gimbal I guess. I doubt the pan is fully automatic though, controlled via app or something maybe.



Bit more info - again FF to 1:50 - appears to have 2 cameras on his helmet


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2021)

that Cyclegaz is a right nana


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2021)

Cid said:


> Helmet mount powered gimbal I guess. I doubt the pan is fully automatic though, controlled via app or something maybe.


It’s a 360 degree camera, you do the pan in the editing.


----------



## Cid (Mar 29, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s a 360 degree camera, you do the pan in the editing.



Yeah, you're right. A Garmin Virb 360...


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks chaps - much appreciated


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

Took the scenic route to work today along the canals. 200 yards from my destination a fucking enormous screw has trashed 40 quids worth of brand new (less than 100 miles on it) tyre


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2021)

Have a slow puncture on rear tyre, suspect it's a faulty valve, if left for two days it's half deflated, but can pump it up fully and do 30 miles off road and it's still rock solid, so too idle to actually change the inner tube...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

Well, I’ve fixed it with gaffa tape. Let’s see if it gets me home


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, I’ve fixed it with gaffa tape. Let’s see if it gets me home


It did. Gaffa tape rules the world once more


----------



## Cid (Apr 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow you been on Zwift today? Mildly amusing April fool.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> beesonthewhatnow you been on Zwift today? Mildly amusing April fool.


No, got my miles in on the commute today, what have I missed?


----------



## Cid (Apr 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, got my miles in on the commute today, what have I missed?



Still up...


----------



## Mation (Apr 1, 2021)

Cobblestones laid across cycle paths - what are they for? To reduce cyclists' speed?

(My first, inane but mercifully brief, thought was that they're the same sort of informative measure as in place for severely/sight impaired pedestrians approaching a crossing   )


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 1, 2021)

Mation said:


> Cobblestones laid across cycle paths - what are they for? To reduce cyclists' speed?
> 
> (My first, inane but mercifully brief, thought was that they're the same sort of informative measure as in place for severely/sight impaired pedestrians approaching a crossing   )




Yeah, for blind cyclists.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

Dutch kids wearing _helmets_? Clearly an April fool...


----------



## Cid (Apr 1, 2021)

Mation said:


> Cobblestones laid across cycle paths - what are they for? To reduce cyclists' speed?
> 
> (My first, inane but mercifully brief, thought was that they're the same sort of informative measure as in place for severely/sight impaired pedestrians approaching a crossing   )



Need a pic for context/type of cobble really.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 1, 2021)

There’s some cobbled speed bumps around here, and I can remember some nasty ones in Norf Landen too. Absolute cunt’s trick, like cyclists were completely ignored when designing the traffic calming.  Had one up Highbury way take out both my tyres once, had to walk a few miles home in the cold and dark as I only carry one spare tube and I’m shit at wheelies.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve been enjoying late-night rides the last couple of weeks, past midnight. Roads are almost car free, a total joy to ride on, some good hurtling round the suburbs to be had.  Only a few more weeks before they’re full up again at night with aggressively driven private hire vehicles and drunk students.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a fixie, built out of eBay and various other bikes. Here it is:



I want to get rid of the horrific chain set and get a decent one and by decent I mean a huge front... er... cog? Like on a Brompton but obviously not exactly the same. When I first started riding again, about 6 months ago, I would pedal for around 5 revolutions and then think about what I was doing with my life whilst allowing the kinetic energy to wobble me on a few more feet and then start the whole process again whilst gasping like a smoker on a treadmill.

NOW?! Morning! Morninggggg! I give a cheery halloo to all and sundry, stood on the crossbar with my back to the bars, reading my latest book, sipping a macchiato. I can cycle up hill whilst sat down. I want to give myself a bit more of a challenge. I have just changed the chain because it got a bit stretched but I saved the rest of it so that's not a problem. What could I get away with and where do I get it from? eBay has zero choice except what is on my bike and then some parts made out of gold or something, judging by the price.

eta: apologies for just wafting into the thread btw.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2021)

bmd said:


> I have a fixie, built out of eBay and various other bikes. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 261807
> 
> ...


What size chainring do you currently have? What size is the rear?


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What size chainring do you currently have? What size is the rear?



Like, teeth on the cog?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2021)

bmd said:


> Like, teeth on the cog?


Yes - how many on the front, how many on the rear.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes - how many on the front, how many on the rear.



Can't reeeally tell as I'm in my dressing gown and it's freezing out but I think the back one is 19/20 and the front one is around 40. Would that be possible?


----------



## Cid (Apr 5, 2021)

Change out the rear sprocket then. Because of physics/ratios it has significantly more effect/tooth. And is a bit easier to find the right parts and swap over. And you can run a couple of different ones on a flip flop hub.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

I've done it properly, it's 48 on the front! Not back.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

Cid said:


> Change out the rear sprocket then. Because of physics/ratios it has significantly more effect/tooth. And is a bit easier to find the right parts and swap over. And you can run a couple of different ones on a flip flop hub.



Fair enough but I also want to get rid of the front chainset anyway. It is the last thing that I can lose some weight off the bike with, except me, obv.

eta: also, on that hub, one side is freewheel and the other is brake. Can I make them both freewheel? I very nearly killed myself trying out the brake side lol.


----------



## Cid (Apr 5, 2021)

Thing is 48 is already on the large side for standard fixie parts. They certainly go bigger on track bikes (indoor racing) but dunno how part compatibility works. It will be cheaper and have a more significant effect changing out the rear.


----------



## Cid (Apr 5, 2021)

Mind you you can get a 54t here.

BUT it may not fit your crankset.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2021)

Most cheapish single ring chainsets will have a ring in the 42-48t area because most people don't want to crank a huge gear up hills. Lighter chainsets with bigger rings can be fitted, but they won't be cheap. You put a hell of a lot of torque through a fixed gear so the chainring needs to be fairly chunky so that it doesn't just fold in half.


----------



## Cid (Apr 5, 2021)

bmd said:


> Fair enough but I also want to get rid of the front chainset anyway. It is the last thing that I can lose some weight off the bike with, except me, obv.
> 
> eta: also, on that hub, one side is freewheel and the other is brake. Can I make them both freewheel? I very nearly killed myself trying out the brake side lol.



Ah right, I though you were doing it properly and riding fixed /blatant snobbery. Yes, you can switch it to freewheel... I think freewheel sprockets are more limited in teeth number (because they need to get the mechanism in). Still should be able to get 16t though. I’ve not done this in ages, so will leave it to weepiper or someone else who remembers exactly how flip flop hub compatibility works.

e2a: Personally I’d keep one side similar, or maybe a tooth lower than what you’ve got, then the other side run a 16t. It’s counter-intuitive but if your rear is 20t, changing it to a 16t will have significantly more effect than changing to 54t up front.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks Cid and beesonthewhatnow. weepiper, you're the pro bike mechanic here, if I came to your shop and said all this, what would your advice be on top of what has already been said? Anything else I need to know please?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 5, 2021)

bmd said:


> Thanks Cid and beesonthewhatnow. weepiper, you're the pro bike mechanic here, if I came to your shop and said all this, what would your advice be on top of what has already been said? Anything else I need to know please?


It would be to put a smaller freewheel on to achieve a higher gear if you really want that. Although bear in mind that the fewer teeth on your freewheel, the faster it will wear, because the chain load is not spread over so many teeth. So a small freewheel will wear all the drivetrain faster than a big one. You probably can't put a freewheel on both sides of your flipflop hub because the thread is different for a freewheel and for a fixed sprocket.


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2021)

So, what's the way to go faster on a fixie? Just pedal more? That can't be the answer! Can it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 6, 2021)

bmd said:


> So, what's the way to go faster on a fixie? Just pedal more? That can't be the answer! Can it?


If you ultimately want to go faster the answer is to fit it with some gears


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2021)

Instead of a smaller rear sprocket you can use a bigger chain wheel.

I'm trying to find a photo of the fixed wheel bike that Steve Abraham used on the 2001 edition of London Edinburgh London - that bike had a chain ring the size of a dinner plate.

I recall it because the bugger overtook me on the climb over Yad Moss


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 6, 2021)

bmd said:


> So, what's the way to go faster on a fixie? Just pedal more? That can't be the answer! Can it?



No. Once you're out of your optimal zone on cadence you're actually producing less power. The power band for cyclists is quite narrow - 82 to 94rpm for most people - which is why bikes have gears.


----------



## Mation (Apr 6, 2021)

Almost went into the side of a van, earlier 

I was going straight ahead across a junction. Lights very green. Two vans on the other side of the road waiting to turn right.

There was a gap in the traffic ahead of me, so the first van turned, which was fine. But then the second one suddenly launched into the turn, in front of me, after I'd gone past the still very green light. I guess he thought he'd make it before I got to the middle of the road, though I've no idea why.

I had to veer right, into the outside lane, as well as brake quite hard in order not to hit the middle of the fucking thing. We both came to a halt in the middle of the road, about a foot apart. He stopped there for a few seconds and then drove off, leaving me in the middle of the junction.

By that stage the lights had changed, but fortunately no one one either side going perpendicular to me had moved, even though their lights were now green, waiting till I'd got back in lane and across to the other side.

I don't think I did anything wrong, and that hasn't happened to me before. Pretty sure the guy was just a fucking arsehole, but if I was at fault I should probably find out how!

Is there something else I should have done? Does that happen often?


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2021)

Mation said:


> Almost went into the side of a van, earlier
> 
> I was going straight ahead across a junction. Lights very green. Two vans on the other side of the road waiting to turn right.
> 
> ...



It’s always hard to tell from a recollection of a stressful event, but very likely you did nothing wrong... the problem is that that’s not much consolation if some arsehole does injure you.

Aways cycle defensively... which is not timidly. Make sure you’re visible, keep your road position, give yourself space around larger vehicles etc. It’s a tricky balance mind you.


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh and also hope you’re feeling ok...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2021)

Solidarity with Mation 

I went into an SUV a couple of weeks ago. Bloody sore but somehow the bike and motor were fine.


----------



## Mation (Apr 6, 2021)

Cid said:


> It’s always hard to tell from a recollection of a stressful event, but very likely you did nothing wrong... the problem is that that’s not much consolation if some arsehole does injure you.


Yes. exactly.


Cid said:


> Aways cycle defensively... which is not timidly. Make sure you’re visible, keep your road position, give yourself space around larger vehicles etc. It’s a tricky balance mind you.


I do this, massively helped by my cycle confidence training. I've got just as much right to be on the road as anyone else, so I'm happy doing what I need to, in order to be safe (rather than timid).

Thinking back, if I'd been going a bit more slowly, I'd have had more time to brake. I was going at ~12-13 mph, having slowed down before the junction from about 15-16 mph.

Obvs it's hard to say anything about this particular instance, but is that generally too fast for a junction? Other cyclists are always whizzing past me, so perhaps I'm picking up bad habits.

Soz if these are daft questions. I need to go through anything I'm learning in some detail.


----------



## Mation (Apr 6, 2021)

Cid said:


> Oh and also hope you’re feeling ok...


You answered the question I asked, which was helpful.

But thank you! And yes, I'm fine


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2021)

Mation said:


> Almost went into the side of a van, earlier
> 
> I was going straight ahead across a junction. Lights very green. Two vans on the other side of the road waiting to turn right.
> 
> ...


From what you say you had right of way so he was at fault.

It’s just something you have to keep in mind, there are bad drivers out there and make allowances for that, but at the same time be assertive - it’s a balance you have to keep.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> From what you say you had right of way so he was at fault.
> 
> It’s just something you have to keep in mind, there are bad drivers out there and make allowances for that, but at the same time be assertive - it’s a balance you have to keep.



There are bad drivers, lots of them. There are also fairly decent drivers who cock up occasionally. Two wheeled travellers often pay a much heavier price than four wheeled folk. Gotta have eyes everywhere and assume that every car/van/truck is about to do something stupid that could hurt you. The very best thing you can do is make eye contact with drivers, easier said than done though.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2021)

Ride as if every driver is a homicidal moron out to kill you, is my advice. Then you will usually have plenty of time to react and take evasive action. Never ever put yourself on the inside of a large vehicle, and if a large vehicle puts _you_ on _its_ inside by overtaking, be ready to jump off into the pavement if you have any doubts. The incident you're describing Mation sounds like a textbook example of a driver looking for a car coming the other way rather than looking for a bike. They didn't see a car so their brain has told them there's a gap in the traffic and they can turn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There are bad drivers, lots of them. There are also fairly decent drivers who cock up occasionally. Two wheeled travellers often pay a much heavier price than four wheeled folk. Gotta have eyes everywhere and assume that every car/van/truck is about to do something stupid that could hurt you. The very best thing you can do is make eye contact with drivers, easier said than done though.


It's often better to look at the car's wheels rather than the driver's eyes


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> No. Once you're out of your optimal zone on cadence you're actually producing less power. The power band for cyclists is quite narrow - 82 to 94rpm for most people - which is why bikes have gears.



Yes, I did think that was possibly the answer. Gears are annoying to set up and maintain. I will have to get over that.


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> From what you say you had right of way so he was at fault.
> 
> It’s just something you have to keep in mind, there are bad drivers out there and make allowances for that, but at the same time be assertive - it’s a balance you have to keep.



I always think that the worst drivers on the road are car drivers because they feel very safe. I drove a motorbike before I got my car licence and I can still remember marvelling at how safe I felt in the car.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There are bad drivers, lots of them. There are also fairly decent drivers who cock up occasionally. Two wheeled travellers often pay a much heavier price than four wheeled folk. Gotta have eyes everywhere and assume that every car/van/truck is about to do something stupid that could hurt you. The very best thing you can do is make eye contact with drivers, easier said than done though.


_Their eyes met across a busy road and nothing could ever be the same again._

It is true, there’s something about eye contact that makes you more aware there’s another person there. It’s really useful if you’re in front of a lorry at a stop. I make a point of turning around and making eye contact with the driver so I know they’ve seen me.


----------



## Mation (Apr 7, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Ride as if every driver is a homicidal moron out to kill you, is my advice. Then you will usually have plenty of time to react and take evasive action. Never ever put yourself on the inside of a large vehicle, and if a large vehicle puts _you_ on _its_ inside by overtaking, be ready to jump off into the pavement if you have any doubts. The incident you're describing Mation sounds like a textbook example of a driver looking for a car coming the other way rather than looking for a bike. They didn't see a car so their brain has told them there's a gap in the traffic and they can turn.


This also happened yesterday, a lorry putting me on its inside by overtaking just after we'd both turned right and just before we both turned left (going round Marble Arch, if you know it).

I dropped back and let him go first, because fuck that, even though he stayed in the outside lane.

Thank you for putting the being ready to jump off option explicitly in mind. I hadn't thought of it specifically. Though I realise I do similar as a pedestrian. 

I've noticed myself assessing garden walls and street furniture for suitability to jump over or dart behind, I think in response to some semi-conscious 'unpredictable oncoming driver' alerts, probably due to an increase in news reports of drivers mounting the pavement in various contexts.


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2021)

Mation said:


> This also happened yesterday, a lorry putting me on its inside by overtaking just after we'd both turned right and just before we both turned left (going round Marble Arch, if you know it).
> 
> I dropped back and let him go first, because fuck that, even though he stayed in the outside lane.
> 
> ...



What was your route round Marble Arch out of interest? In other words, where were you coming from and going to?

One of the other cyclist tips is to avoid dangerous junctions. Sometimes it’s not possible though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 7, 2021)

You can cycle in Hyde park.


----------



## magneze (Apr 7, 2021)

Mation said:


> Almost went into the side of a van, earlier
> 
> I was going straight ahead across a junction. Lights very green. Two vans on the other side of the road waiting to turn right.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you were completely in the right.

Unfortunately you have to assume that drivers can't see you. Or can see you but think they'll get away with it because they can do it with other cars - entirely forgetting the subtle difference in damage resistance of metal and human flesh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Cid (Apr 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 262089



And to think I said an ebike wouldn’t get you fit.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 7, 2021)

I went mtb'ing here today: Swinley Forest trail centre guide - MBR

Never done it before - my hands and arms ache more than my legs. Excellent fun though; a bit like skiing in that: you're never more than a shift of body weight away from hospital & sometimes going much faster is key. Unlike skiing: wherever you come off, you're going to hit something. Mainly a tree.

Also had a satisfying sunny afternoon on Monday taking all the 'touring' bits off the bike, changing tyres etc. Bike did really well for its weight and age. I'm fucked.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> I went mtb'ing here today: Swinley Forest trail centre guide - MBR
> 
> Never done it before - my hands and arms ache more than my legs. Excellent fun though; a bit like skiing in that: you're never more than a shift of body weight away from hospital & sometimes going much faster is key. Unlike skiing: wherever you come off, you're going to hit something. Mainly a tree.
> 
> Also had a satisfying sunny afternoon on Monday taking all the 'touring' bits off the bike, changing tyres etc. Bike did really well for its weight and age. I'm fucked.




My mum lives 10mins cycle from Swinley, it's a cool place. And the similarities between skiing and mountain biking are clear, a full body work out for those who get their kicks hurtling down hills, mtb, as with skis. You have your fun, then ache. Having bought an e-mtb I have been out nearly every day for three weeks and ache all the sodding time, lost 1/2 a stone so far though...


----------



## Mation (Apr 7, 2021)

Winot said:


> What was your route round Marble Arch out of interest? In other words, where were you coming from and going to?
> 
> One of the other cyclist tips is to avoid dangerous junctions. Sometimes it’s not possible though.


I came out of Hyde Park onto the south west corner of Cumberland Gate, and then went right and left to get onto the Edgware Road.

What would you recommend?


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2021)

Mation said:


> I came out of Hyde Park onto the south west corner of Cumberland Gate, and then went right and left to get onto the Edgware Road.
> 
> What would you recommend?



If you go further west in the park then turn north there is a cycle route (with dedicated traffic lights) across Hyde Park Place into Stanhope Place. You can then turn right (along Seymour Street I think) onto Edgware Road.


----------



## Mation (Apr 8, 2021)

Winot said:


> If you go further west in the park then turn north there is a cycle route (with dedicated traffic lights) across Hyde Park Place into Stanhope Place. You can then turn right (along Seymour Street I think) onto Edgware Road.


Ta


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Gravel bikes.

This is the second Sunday in a row that I have witnessed piss-poor behaviour from gravel bikers. Last Sunday I was at the top of a valley and stopped for some water, gravel biker came past and shouted, "coming through!", he bombed down the hill which was a bridle path, not slowing for two dog walkers on the path, at the bottom you can go left on a bridle path or right on a footpath, the footpath goes to Hydons Ball and is as wide as a bridle path, so riding up it is fine, by now I have caught up with the bearded twat who's huffing and puffing up the steep hill cos he didn't come with the right tool for the job, an e-bike. Anyway I tuck in behind him as I feel it's crass to overtake one handed on a steep incline, there's a family walking down the footpath, the dad didn't see us, gravel bike prick crashes in to him, cutting his shin with his pedal. This cunt doesn't stop or say a word, just pushes on. I jump off and ask after the injured man and apologise for the actions of a stranger as I too am a cyclist.

Today I was about 15 miles in to a lovey ride, beautiful weather for it and heading up a narrow trail, three bearded wankers come hurtling towards me on their drops shouting, "Out the way!"

Obviously #notallgravelbikers, eh, Cid, but what's the problem here?

Is it that gravel bikers are mainly road riders who have discovered a way of riding on dirt and have brought a fuck you attitude that comes with dealing with cars and peds on roads?

The country code is peds have right of way, always. Horses next. Then bikes. That works. Why no bells on gravel bikes? See some peds and give 'em a ding-ding. In the Surrey Hills there are signs up for horse riders and bikers, "Be nice, say hi" and the message has got through, horse riders, cyclists and walkers are in the main friendly towards each other and the natural hesitancy to interact that existed has largely gone. Now this bunch of beard-oil bastards has shown up with zero manners and are giving us all a bad name.

Did I mention they are beardy, hipster twats?

Exhibits A & B, Canyon's analogue and e gravel bike adverts:





They know their market.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse they're the doctor and lawyer set. Gravel bikes are squarely aimed at and largely bought by rich entitled cunts.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

I've no idea why gravel bikers in the wealthiest non-London county in the UK might behave like entitled wankers.

I'd guess more use of mixed trails is part of it... Their design is focused around the bits of the US they come from, where there are just a lot of long, empty gravel trails. In the UK - especially more populated bits - quite often those are actually going to be the places where dog walkers etc tend to end up. Mountain bikers, particularly with the capabilities of modern mountain bikes, are more likely to be found on dedicated trails, or more out-of-the-way places where they know they can open up a bit more safely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Bahnhof Strasse they're the doctor and lawyer set. Gravel bikes are squarely aimed at and largely bought by rich entitled cunts.


They make excellent commuting bikes though...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Cid said:


> I've no idea why gravel bikers in the wealthiest non-London county in the UK might behave like entitled wankers.





Fwiw I dipped my tyres in Hampshire briefly today...

I shall be keeping a close eye on this.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyway I tuck in behind him as I feel it's crass to overtake one handed on a steep incline



This specific bit by the way I think you'd be better off just overtaking... No-one is that fussed about getting overtaken (well, maybe that specific guy), but it is pretty unpleasant having someone kind of impatiently sat behind you when you're struggling up a climb. Sounds like it wouldn't have been safe in context mind you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Cid said:


> This specific bit by the way I think you'd be better off just overtaking... No-one is that fussed about getting overtaken (well, maybe that specific guy), but it is pretty unpleasant having someone kind of impatiently sat behind you when you're struggling up a climb. Sounds like it wouldn't have been safe in context mind you.



I don’t really know what the etiquette is here, forgetting that this guy was an arse. As someone who’s been overtaken a lot on bikes I know it’s fine, but it seems a bit show-off-y on an e-bike. Think I’ll just go for it in future though.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don’t really know what the etiquette is here, forgetting that this guy was an arse. As someone who’s been overtaken a lot on bikes I know it’s fine, but it seems a bit show-off-y on an e-bike. Think I’ll just go for it in future though.


I don't know the etiquette either but I just expect e-bikes to come past me on the steep bits and for me to sometimes go past them on the flat or downhill.

It's usually, they come past me and I never see them again though!

ETA: If the track is narrow, as so many of them seem to be around here, I might pull to one side and let them through if it's up hill (e-bike or not). If it's flat or downhill (and narrow) I just tend to stick behind them unless they pull over.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I don’t really know what the etiquette is here, forgetting that this guy was an arse. As someone who’s been overtaken a lot on bikes I know it’s fine, but it seems a bit show-off-y on an e-bike. Think I’ll just go for it in future though.



If it were me I'd probably overtake with some awkward mumbling along the lines of 'terribly sorry, too easy on an ebike'. I think with etiquette you can work from the base principle of giving people the space to do their thing.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

I've been accused of being a rude gravel biker incidentally. Going round Ladybower reservoir I passed another group of cyclists who'd stopped for lunch and gave them a friendly wave. Apparently, for a bloke called Simon, I was too close though as he yelled 'steady on' (I was probably at least 6 feet away and going about 12mph). I encountered them again later (because I went back the other way, thus demonstrating the incredible aerodynamic advantages of a well-oiled beard), he said something again and his very embarrassed mate mumbled 'take it easy Simon, there's plenty of space'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Fuck Simon, Simon sounds like a dickhead.

You got a bell on you bike Cid?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They make excellent commuting bikes though...


Except for the 1x11 drivetrains that are excruciatingly expensive to replace when you inevitably wear out the three smallest sprockets, yeah.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2021)

Simon does sound like a dickhead tbf. I don't have a bell on my road or mountain bikes because I find a friendly 'hello, I'm just coming past you' gets better results.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck Simon, sounds like a dickhead.
> 
> You got a bell on you bike Cid?



Nope, but I don't actually cycle on shared use paths that often. I think the problem with them on gravel bikes (and road bikes in general) is that you don't have a lot of bar real-estate. So computer and a couple of light mounts is all you'll get in between the grip-tape. My approach is generally to slow right down and politely ask if I can pass. It doesn't happen very often though. I guess I'd use one if I did stuff like Ladybower more often.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Mine doesn’t take up much space...




But even shouting ding-ding would do. When walking I get lost in a world of my own, a bike whizzing past with no warning often freaks the shit out of me. “Coming through” or “Out the way” is just shit.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mine doesn’t take up much space...
> 
> View attachment 262832
> 
> ...


I find a lot of walkers around here seem to be wearing airpods which I don't really notice until I'm close up to them. There was one on a narrow shared path last Sunday so I even though I did a little "ding" on the bell she didn't hear it. I ended up cycling at her walking pace until it opened out a bit and I could give her a wide berth and pass her. I'm not keen on calling out "coming through", "passing on your right" or whatever.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I find a lot of walkers around here seem to be wearing airpods which I don't really notice until I'm close up to them. There was one on a narrow shared path last Sunday so I even though I did a little "ding" on the bell she didn't hear it. I ended up cycling at her walking pace until it opened out a bit and I could give her a wide berth and pass her. I'm not keen on calling out "coming through", "passing on your right" or whatever.



Exactly the same, pedestrians have right of way, even when they have headphones one. And I’m often happy to have a breather too


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2021)

Cid said:


> Nope, but I don't actually cycle on shared use paths that often. I think the problem with them on gravel bikes (and road bikes in general) is that you don't have a lot of bar real-estate. So computer and a couple of light mounts is all you'll get in between the grip-tape. My approach is generally to slow right down and politely ask if I can pass. It doesn't happen very often though. I guess I'd use one if I did stuff like Ladybower more often.


They look a bit naff also, plus peds ignore them anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Except for the 1x11 drivetrains that are excruciatingly expensive to replace when you inevitably wear out the three smallest sprockets, yeah.


Yeah, I’ve got GRX 2x on mine. 46/30 and 11/34. Silly low gear for when it gets steep and (just) enough at the top end for going downhill on a fast road. While they make sense for MTB’s I still don’t really get the point of 1x on anything resembling a road bike.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I’ve got GRX 2x on mine. 46/30 and 11/34. Silly low gear for when it gets steep and (just) enough at the top end for going downhill on a fast road. While they make sense for MTB’s I still don’t really get the point of 1x on anything resembling a road bike.



Depends how you use it really. Coming from an XC background I still like to do the odd bit of more technical stuff on the gravel bike, and not having to think about a front mech is great in that context. Also I have always absolutely hated front mechs, just annoying things to adjust... Probably much better these days though, I need a new drivetrain on my turbo trainer bike, so suppose I'll find out when I get round to that.

In my case the actual decision just came down to cost. But when I next get a 2x bike I will undoubtedly miss the simplicity of 1x.

Also ironically my actual XC bike still has a triple chainset.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Gravel bikes.
> 
> This is the second Sunday in a row that I have witnessed piss-poor behaviour from gravel bikers. Last Sunday I was at the top of a valley and stopped for some water, gravel biker came past and shouted, "coming through!", he bombed down the hill which was a bridle path, not slowing for two dog walkers on the path, at the bottom you can go left on a bridle path or right on a footpath, the footpath goes to Hydons Ball and is as wide as a bridle path, so riding up it is fine, by now I have caught up with the bearded twat who's huffing and puffing up the steep hill cos he didn't come with the right tool for the job, an e-bike. Anyway I tuck in behind him as I feel it's crass to overtake one handed on a steep incline, there's a family walking down the footpath, the dad didn't see us, gravel bike prick crashes in to him, cutting his shin with his pedal. This cunt doesn't stop or say a word, just pushes on. I jump off and ask after the injured man and apologise for the actions of a stranger as I too am a cyclist.



That's terrible, poor guy , now all cyclists are cunts in his eyes. When the  Ride100 cycle event was cancelled there was much wrath about cyclists. This was about behaviour generally not connected with the event e.g. aggression and littering. This was in turn fed back to Surrey county Councillors where they voted against allowing the event to continue. The cycling community do just need to get along with the rest of the public and stop causing aggro where they go.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2021)

Yeah, I stopped and checked on him and found myself apologising on the arsehole’s behalf. The Ride London/100 thing doesn’t come in to my part of the county, but I understand it is not very popular with those who live in the east of the county, not just cos of the day but because of the numbers of riders out on the route all year round, most of whom are lovely, but a significant number imagine they are pro-racers/obsess about Strava, that anything that impedes their progress is met with aggression. I have come across mountain bikers like that on Holmbury Hill too, but I was walking on trails that are dedicated to them, although not marked at every crossing so easy enough to mooch onto. People need to chill the fuck out and appreciate that they’re out in nature and things don’t need to be a competition. Man.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2021)

I think the problem is that any community will have a number of total cunts in it, cyclists just tend to be more noticeable. I mean we've all walked past another walker, offered a cheery greeting and got nothing in reply. Or been jostled by a jogger. But a bike is inherently just a more intimidating thing to have bearing down on you at speed than your local Tory councillor out for his morning stroll. I don't really see any way you can change that... More dedicated cycle paths, covering a greater variety of terrain would be nice though.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I find a lot of walkers around here seem to be wearing airpods which I don't really notice until I'm close up to them. There was one on a narrow shared path last Sunday so I even though I did a little "ding" on the bell she didn't hear it. I ended up cycling at her walking pace until it opened out a bit and I could give her a wide berth and pass her. I'm not keen on calling out "coming through", "passing on your right" or whatever.


IMO you should generally only call out "on your right" or whatever before passing other cyclists on trails, to avoid them being surprised and colliding with you. It's harder for them to hear you over the sound of their own bike. Pedestrians are different, you just need to slow down and wait for a clear space. With horses it's another thing again, you hold a long way back, announce yourself if unnoticed, and get permission to pass.

There have always been twats but generally I find mountain bikers and walkers etc get on well. I worry a bit that there are certain developments - maybe unfair but e-bikes in particular - that give people immediate access to these spaces without getting a feel for that, and they get into conflict. There are also lots of people bombing around on bikes, especially near urban areas, that aren't mountain bikers or any particular 'cyclist' thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 11, 2021)

mauvais said:


> IMO you should generally only call out "on your right" or whatever before passing other cyclists on trails, to avoid them being surprised and colliding with you. It's harder for them to hear you over the sound of their own bike. Pedestrians are different, you just need to slow down and wait for a clear space. With horses it's another thing again, you hold a long way back, announce yourself if unnoticed, and get permission to pass.
> 
> There have always been twats but generally I find mountain bikers and walkers etc get on well. I worry a bit that there are certain developments - maybe unfair but e-bikes in particular - that give people immediate access to these spaces without getting a feel for that, and they get into conflict. There are also lots of people bombing around on bikes, especially near urban areas, that aren't mountain bikers or any particular 'cyclist' thing.



I tend to find the bigger the group no matter how they are moving the more the odds they'll be disrespectful or just plain oblivious to surroundings. Cyclist groups going by 2 abreast or bombing past, groups of walkers strung across a path, that sort of thing. 

Aside from joggers, just need one of those.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I’ve got GRX 2x on mine. 46/30 and 11/34. Silly low gear for when it gets steep and (just) enough at the top end for going downhill on a fast road. While they make sense for MTB’s I still don’t really get the point of 1x on anything resembling a road bike.



my old touring bike just didn’t have a front mech, it was put together by a mate who would rescue bikes from bin yards when the students moved out and build them up from available parts, obviously he didn’t have the right bit for this one. To change front cog I’d have to stop and poke it with a stick, which would cause amusement when going on group rides with the serious cycling club.  It would actually drop onto the smaller cog by itself if I changed right down on the rear, but wouldn’t be able to get it back up again. I’d have an old lolly stick tied to the handle bars with an elastic band just for the job, although at some point I just about mastered doing it with the toe of my cycling shoes. Less is more and all that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Bahnhof Strasse they're the doctor and lawyer set. Gravel bikes are squarely aimed at and largely bought by rich entitled cunts.



My cycling group includes both doctors and lawyers and none of us ride like wankers. 

But we're purely on road not on trails


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone selling a decent 10/12+ chainset on here? Any recs of what to look for and any places apart from eBay/Jeff's Place to get it from?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

This thread has been illuminating. Firstly, my wife has twice raised with me the fact that she thinks gravel bikes are cool. I'll be showing her this thread.

Second, and more seriously, in addition to the country experiences of Bahnhof Strasse  and others I've noticed a significant increase of cyclist bell end behaviour in urban areas and on the West Midlands canal network in particular of late.

The paths _are _much busier, lockdown means its one of the few places where newbie cyclists and walkers can go outside of the urban sprawl. But, there also does appear to be a new breed of cyclist, who instead of showing some consideration and understanding of living in an area of over 2 million people all locked down and looking to get out for a bit, have decided that more aggressive riding is the answer. On Saturday we were out by Brierley Hill and had tucked in behind a (very slow) mom, dad and two kids. Clearly the one kid hadn't ridden on the canals before and was being coached/cajoled a bit by his folks. We were more than happy to dawdle behind until we could safely pass. But from behind came (a non Brum/Black Country accent) "on your left" shout as three wankers came flying past. Not only had they trashed the etiquette of overtaking on the right and by pushing us and the family to the right pushed us towards the water (and anyone who has ever fell in a canal in Birmingham will tell you why that's bad) but I could also see the young lad was rattled by the experience.

Without wishing to be too stereotypical my experience of these types of rider is that they are of a type: age, class, gear.

I've started to find that instead of relaxing during cycling (which is why I got into it in the first place) during lockdown it's starting to make me aggressive and
confrontational (which cycling was meant to prevent me becoming). As I say it is a minority, but the explosion of use of e-bikes and a emergence of a particular type of rider has definitely become more noticeable. There has always been the odd twat but these are a different and more prevalent type of twat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 12, 2021)

The River Wey towpath starts at the end of my road, it is narrow and at weekends I just won't cycle on it at all, but during lockdown it has been much busier than normal, it's very narrow and you just have to wait when you come across walkers. But it seems not just some cyclists are scummers here, the horse-drawn boat rides left town last autumn after increasing numbers of walkers and cyclists refusing to get out of the way of the horse and some dickheads trying to push the horse in to the canal, no chance, it's a fucking shire horse! But what's wrong with  people that something nice like a horse-drawn barge gets them upset? Horse-drawn barge business closes after 'snowflakes' accuse owner of cruelty

I don't suppose Covid helped their business either, but still. Also seems the canal its now running on has similar tossers on the path


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2021)

On shared use paths at busy times, slowest people should have priority and everybody up the ladder should wind their necks in. I've stopped taking the dog up the common as I end up getting pissed off with the tension between walkers/dogwalkers/runners/cyclists/scooters/other fucking people basically. Everybody should be going slow enough so no matter what happens in front of you, you can stop or evade the random child/dog/old person. Ringing a bell or shouting 'coming through' is rude af at busy times. Piss off with your bell, I'm having a walk here - constantly looking over my shoulder at ringing bellends is not a relax. Running wankers are even worse as they fucking spray you with their droplets as they sweat past, gasping their apologies.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm one of the cyclists who returned to it last year after a very long absence. I'd been thinking about it for a while before the pandemic but the prospect of quieter roads and more time to get out and about gave me the impetus I needed to get a bike. 

I try to be respectful to all the other users of the trails I'm using and I'm in no rush to "keep up my pace at all costs". Yes, I log my rides on Strava but I'm not trying to break any records when I'm out and about. I just want to get a bit fitter and enjoy the countryside around me. 

I've been fortunate not to have crossed paths with too many arseholes on bikes but there are a couple of Strava segments near me where you're more likely to come across them. There's one place leading up to the North Downs Way where there's a pinch point of two brick pillars (to stop cars driving through) and I do see the odd cyclist flat out aiming for the gap regardless of whether there's other walkers or cyclists about. I spotted a neighbour walking towards the gap recently and she had to jump out of the way of a cyclist, who was intent on getting through the gap before her just ploughed on through . He didn't warn her he was approaching or slow down at all! I don't think he even noticed she had to take evasive action to avoid being hit.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 12, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> On shared use paths at busy times, slowest people should have priority and everybody up the ladder should wind their necks in. I've stopped taking the dog up the common as I end up getting pissed off with the tension between walkers/dogwalkers/runners/cyclists/scooters/other fucking people basically. Everybody should be going slow enough so no matter what happens in front of you, you can stop or evade the random child/dog/old person. Ringing a bell or shouting 'coming through' is rude af at busy times. Piss off with your bell, I'm having a walk here - constantly looking over my shoulder at ringing bellends is not a relax. Running wankers are even worse as they fucking spray you with their droplets as they sweat past, gasping their apologies.


I've never seen a jogger apologise or say thank you ever!

Oh, and when I have used my bell, it's only to warn someone I'm nearby. It's never ever intended to suggest they should get out of the way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This thread has been illuminating. Firstly, my wife has twice raised with me the fact that she thinks gravel bikes are cool. I'll be showing her this thread.
> 
> Second, and more seriously, in addition to the country experiences of Bahnhof Strasse  and others I've noticed a significant increase of cyclist bell end behaviour in urban areas and on the West Midlands canal network in particular of late.
> 
> ...


Gravel bikes _are_ cool.

Every single Strava segment that’s on a shared use path should be deleted, they’re a fucking menace.


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

Gravel bikes are basically really well suited to the UK. Particularly longer rides on poorly maintained roads/mixed surfaces... the old style of road bike (very rigid frames with skinny tires at high pressure) does not make for a comfortable ride in those conditions. And is more vulnerable to punctures etc. We’re starting to see some degree of convergence on that front I think... alongside more specialised gravel bike variants.

I don’t particularly like these rants about ‘types’ of cyclist... it’s usually just ‘those cyclists that aren’t riding the same kind of bike as me are all twats’. Like I might complain about ebikers, Bahnhofstrasse about gravel bikers etc. The defining character of twats is that they’re twats, not really that they’re riding some specific type of bike. We had the same rants about XC riders in the early 2000s, or the uncouth DH types, couriers, roadies shouting at pedestrians etc. Doesn’t really get you anywhere except eyeing up all the other cyclists suspiciously.

It’s a fine line between being critical of poor behaviour, and turning into a Simon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2021)

The hipster fixie-no-brakes crowd however... I think we can all agree that they’re total cunts  

(Edited coz I got single speed and fixie confused again )


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The hipster single-speed-no-brakes crowd however... I think we can all agree that they’re total cunts



Oh absolutely.


----------



## klang (Apr 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> (Edited coz I got single speed and fixie confused again )



tbh honest I prefer breakless fixie to breakless single speed.


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

littleseb said:


> tbh honest I prefer breakless fixie to breakless single speed.



Breakless would be fine, it’s the lack of brakes that’s a problem. Causes the breaks.


----------



## nick (Apr 12, 2021)

Love my gravel bike (Diverge FYI) and I also have a beard (un-oiled) and have been known to wear lycra or tight wool over my manly, yet bulging beer gut. My glasses are also reflective

Can anyone recommend a ped friendly bell, or warning system that will mount on drop bars that already contain a Garmin and a large Exposure front light?.  (Mrs N had one like that modelled by Bahhof Streasse on her flat bar bike, Knog I think, but it fell apart)

It needs to be easy to work when riding on the hoods and to give a gentle - "excuse me, would you mind awfully..." when activated behind walkers, other riders etc etc , rather than "Out the way wanker. I'm in a hurry"

Of course when I'm  commuting (remember that) - I favour the guttural "Oy" when a phone zombie steps off the kerb


----------



## klang (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 12, 2021)

The Knog bells do fall apart, the plastic dinger is on a spring and gets bent out of shape really easily, the one I have now is Knog but the better version, expensive at £28.

£28 on left, £7 on right, the one on the right lasts five minutes...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

I've had both of these, they both lasted but the original - on the right - wasn't a very good bell.

I keep seeing Timber bells advertised everywhere but I don't know if they're actually good.


----------



## nick (Apr 12, 2021)

In sillier days I was toying with getting a full on Ti bike with a Rohlhoff  (mainly because it would sort of had my name on the downtube)  
There is always this bell at a mere €89




__





						Titanium bike accessories | Van Nicholas
					

The ultimate Titanium frames deserve the ultimate Titanium accessories. If you’re as obsessed with its magical properties as we are, you’ll find our range of components for both on and off the bike the perfect accompaniment to the bike of your dreams.




					shop.vannicholas.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2021)

Loud Bicycle | Car horn for bikes
					

The Loud Bicycle Horn sounds just like a car horn and it is just as loud too. Honk your way to safety! Free domestic shipping.




					loudbicycle.com


----------



## nick (Apr 12, 2021)

Like both the loud horn and the telolet monstrosity.
but neither of them really mumble "excuse me"


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I've had both of these, they both lasted but the original - on the right - wasn't a very good bell.
> 
> I keep seeing Timber bells advertised everywhere but I don't know if they're actually good.
> 
> View attachment 262931



They look like they require actually being on a trail, or at least somewhat rough surface (it's a clapper bell).


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

This is a bit of a problem with bells. Or possibly just a problem with the UK... there is no real cultural perception of a bell being something other than a substitute for shouting 'out the way, fucker'.

A nice gong sound? The tinkling of sleigh bells?


----------



## Leafster (Apr 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> This is a bit of a problem with bells. Or possibly just a problem with the UK... there is no real cultural perception of a bell being something other than a substitute for shouting 'out the way, fucker'.
> 
> A nice gong sound? The tinkling of sleigh bells?


I try the very British equivalent of clearing one's throat. As I get nearer, I change gear a couple of times, in the hope that they'll hear the noise and turn around. 

I've been known to change down and up again a couple of times if I thought they didn't hear me the first time.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> They look like they require actually being on a trail, or at least somewhat rough surface (it's a clapper bell).


Yeah it's marketed for trails.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 12, 2021)

.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2021)

I just coast a bit and let my ridiculously noisy freehub let people know I’m there


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2021)

I just shout at people.


----------



## Almor (Apr 13, 2021)

Wind chimes hanging from each handle bar? 
Or one of those novelty door bells that plays a jaunty tune? 

I slow down and find a safe spot to pass or get close enough to ask for room to pass


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

I shout ding ding cos my bell sounds more like a click click


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I shout ding ding cos my bell sounds more like a click click


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 13, 2021)

Watch this guy on the new King Alfred cycle trail. Isn't this a bit problematic ? Imagine if there were more than 1 cyclist and you're a walker. These are essentially footpaths as far as I can see.


There is no 'gravel' in South East England particularly so all this 'gravel' bike stuff is a bit of a misnomer where I live.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Watch this guy on the new King Alfred cycle trail. Isn't this a bit problematic ? Imagine if there were more than 1 cyclist and you're a walker. These are essentially footpaths as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> There is no 'gravel' in South East England particularly so all this 'gravel' bike stuff is a bit of a misnomer where I live.




I mean... what alternative is there? Do you just restrict cycling to trail centres and roads?


----------



## magneze (Apr 13, 2021)

That looks pretty fun. _wonders about getting some bigger tyres_


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> I mean... what alternative is there? Do you just restrict cycling to trail centres and roads?


He could slow down and have an amble in nice countryside instead of pelting through it talking constantly


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He could slow down and have an amble in nice countryside instead of pelting through it talking constantly



Take a while to cover 350km.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> Take a while to cover 350km.


Doesn’t matter


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> I mean... what alternative is there? Do you just restrict cycling to trail centres and roads?


No, but cyclists should take more care on shared use paths. They’re not for racing on


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Some people enjoy different things. Most of them enjoy them reasonably responsibly... is it really that necessary to go around moaning about other people’s hobbies on the basis that it looks a bit risky to you?


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

We’re talking about a trail that was specifically linked up to provide one of very few long distance off road routes in the UK by the way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> Some people enjoy different things. Most of them enjoy them reasonably responsibly... is it really that necessary to go around moaning about other people’s hobbies on the basis that it looks a bit risky to you?


It matters when it’s potentially risky to others. This is a no brainer - don’t race on a shared use footpath. You shouldn’t do it beside a canal, you shouldn’t do it on a cycle lane, so why should you do it on a public footpath?


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2021)

mildly addicted to these videos. escapism + slightly crazy cycling, apologies if old news


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It matters when it’s potentially risky to others. This is a no brainer - don’t race on a shared use footpath. You shouldn’t do it beside a canal, you shouldn’t do it on a cycle lane, so why should you do it on a public footpath?



If he’s doing it within his ability, what exactly is the problem? It’s not like he’s regularly running up against other people in that video.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Watch this guy on the new King Alfred cycle trail. Isn't this a bit problematic ? Imagine if there were more than 1 cyclist and you're a walker. These are essentially footpaths as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> There is no 'gravel' in South East England particularly so all this 'gravel' bike stuff is a bit of a misnomer where I live.




This links in with the Cycle Surrey Hills paths and the North Downs Way, so you can ride off-road from Dover to Stonehenge, via Godalming   

Some are no wider than footpaths, but all are at least bridleways. Some footpaths are massive but bikes not allowed, some bridleways are tiny and horses/bikes are welcome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> If he’s doing it within his ability, what exactly is the problem? It’s not like he’s regularly running up against other people in that video.


He might do. There’s a lot of blind corners and  a pedestrian would be alarmed at such a speed


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> We’re talking about a trail that was specifically linked up to provide one of very few long distance off road routes in the UK by the way.




Cycling UK's aim is to extend this down to Land's End and up to John O'Groats, which would be epic. I may need a second battery...


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He might do. There’s a lot of blind corners and  a pedestrian would be alarmed at such a speed



You can’t tell what he can see from the camera.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> You can’t tell what he can see from the camera.


I can tell how it’d look to a walker


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I can tell how it’d look to a walker



You actually can’t tbh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It matters when it’s potentially risky to others. This is a no brainer - don’t race on a shared use footpath. You shouldn’t do it beside a canal, you shouldn’t do it on a cycle lane, so why should you do it on a public footpath?




These tracks are not footpaths. But even on bridle paths pedestrians have right of way, then horses, bikes last.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> You actually can’t tbh.


How fast do you reckon he’s going? Looks definitely more than about 10mph


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How fast do you reckon he’s going? Looks definitely more than about 10mph



He has these things called ‘brakes’.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> He has these things called ‘brakes’.


The point is that no one should be going fast enough that they have to brake suddenly


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

The whole route, who's up for an urbs day out?


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The point is that no one should be going fast enough that they have to brake suddenly



No, the point is that it’s very hard to tell from a camera what his visibility is like. Riding on the tighter bits of a trail like that you need to be looking ahead and anticipating what’s in front of you. Even if you could guarantee no people, you’d still have to do that. Like driving a car; anticipate, brake well in advance of any danger.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The whole route, who's up for an urbs day out?
> 
> View attachment 263115



One day... course the uk is also shit for legally wild camping.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2021)

I haven't watched all that video but it looks fine. That's normal for routes like the SDW. Everybody gets along.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This links in with the Cycle Surrey Hills paths and the North Downs Way, so you can ride off-road from Dover to Stonehenge, via Godalming
> 
> Some are no wider than footpaths, but all are at least bridleways. Some footpaths are massive but bikes not allowed, some bridleways are tiny and horses/bikes are welcome.





mauvais said:


> I haven't watched all that video but it looks fine. That's normal for routes like the SDW. Everybody gets along.


I've not watched all the video either but the bits I've dipped into look very similar to the tracks I use on the North Downs and the Weald. 99% of these tracks are bridleways or farm roads which bikes are legally allowed to use. 

Most of the bike riders I come across are careful on the narrow sections and apart from the odd idiot (like the one I mentioned up thread) give way to walkers and horses.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> mildly addicted to these videos. escapism + slightly crazy cycling, apologies if old news




I’ve been watching so many cycle tour and travel videos the last week or so.

Some good ones on Japan on YouTube and Earth Cycle on the Amazon (think YouTube has it to though)


----------



## Winot (Apr 14, 2021)

OMG have just discovered Saffron Bikes and fallen in love (and spent my savings) a dozen times before breakfast:





__





						Bespoke bicycles made by Saffron Frameworks - handmade steel bicycles.
					

These are some of our recent bespoke bicycles - some of which are award-winning. Each bicycle is unique and handmade, build specifically for our customers.




					www.saffronframeworks.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2021)

Winot said:


> OMG have just discovered Saffron Bikes and fallen in love (and spent my savings) a dozen times before breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to sell a kidney or two I came across this place whilst out riding the other day; WyndyMilla - The kings and queens of custom performance bikes

Oddly they are located right on a popular off road trail but only make road bikes...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not the target market but I can't stand those overpriced steel bikes. Triple the price of a Giant TCR and nowhere near as good.


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I'm not the target market but I can't stand those overpriced steel bikes. Triple the price of a Giant TCR and nowhere near as good.



Also any designer who puts a Steve Jobs quote on their website (Saffron>Ordering>Frame design) hasn't got a clue what they're doing and can fuck right off.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2021)

I quite like an overpriced steel bike myself 🤷


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Watch this guy on the new King Alfred cycle trail. Isn't this a bit problematic ? Imagine if there were more than 1 cyclist and you're a walker. These are essentially footpaths as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> There is no 'gravel' in South East England particularly so all this 'gravel' bike stuff is a bit of a misnomer where I live.



What’s wrong with that


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I'm not the target market but I can't stand those overpriced steel bikes. Triple the price of a Giant TCR and nowhere near as good.


My gravel/commuter is steel and it’s flipping lovely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How fast do you reckon he’s going? Looks definitely more than about 10mph


A whole _10mph_? What recklessness


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My gravel/commuter is steel and it’s flipping lovely.



Yes but it didn't cost £3k just for the frame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A whole _10mph_? What recklessness


It is on a path


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It is on a path


My 6 year old goes faster than that on paths and bike lanes etc. If there's people up ahead, he slows down a bit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> Yes but it didn't cost £3k just for the frame.


True, but if I had the cash I'd be straight on the phone to a custom builder getting something made


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I quite like an overpriced steel bike myself 🤷



What was that ludicrously expensive one you had in? Was that custom carbon?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> What was that ludicrously expensive one you had in? Was that custom carbon?


Yep. This is it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My 6 year old goes faster than that on paths and bike lanes etc. If there's people up ahead, he slows down a bit.


That was kind of random. 15 then. 20 is certainly way too fast


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Yep. This is it
> View attachment 263337



It's... not the most exciting of designs. I suppose you could argue it's 'deliberately understated', but it's also very green. Also the fact the stem just looks like any old stem bothers me a bit.


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

This ridiculous bike thing has sent me off down a bit of weight weenies (it's a forum) rabbit hole... People speccing out Specialized Aethoses to stupidly low weights. 802g wheels? Not each, 802g wheelset. Cranks that cost almost as much as my bike. And this, an Ax-lightness based build that someone got in at under 4kg (never intended to be ridden apparently).

Hill climbers, madness.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> It's... not the most exciting of designs. I suppose you could argue it's 'deliberately understated', but it's also very green. Also the fact the stem just looks like any old stem bothers me a bit.


It's what the guy wanted though (the paint job is totally to order as well as the frame geometry...) It's nicer in the flesh. It's also _offensively_ lightweight.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> This ridiculous bike thing has sent me off down a bit of weight weenies (it's a forum) rabbit hole... People speccing out Specialized Aethoses to stupidly low weights. 802g wheels? Not each, 802g wheelset. Cranks that cost almost as much as my bike. And this, an Ax-lightness based build that someone got in at under 4kg (never intended to be ridden apparently).
> 
> Hill climbers, madness.



why the hell wouldn’t you ride it? Fear that it isn’t strong enough or just building it for the sake of it? Seems crazy not to take it out.
Looks great too.

The difference between that bike and my bike I could probably achieve just be eating a bit less for a few months.


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

3.795kg daily ride... Looks beautiful imo, must have been a lot of work.

Tiny pedals though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2021)

Look at these absolute cunts


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> 3.795kg daily ride... Looks beautiful imo, must have been a lot of work.
> 
> Tiny pedals though.


How do those pedals work? Is there some sort of cleat system for them?


----------



## Cid (Apr 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How do those pedals work? Is there some sort of cleat system for them?



These I think. Yes, they have a cleat system.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> These I think. Yes, they have a cleat system.


"It's not clear if they would disengage in a crash"

I'll pass I think


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> 3.795kg daily ride... Looks beautiful imo, must have been a lot of work.
> 
> Tiny pedals though.


That saddle looks like hard work too. It must have cost a fair bit too. Can you really justify spending a lot to shave a kg or two off?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> That saddle looks like hard work too. It must have cost a fair bit too. Can you really justify spending a lot to shave a kg or two off?


It's a bit like people with top end hifi's - you can spend an awful lot of money for very little actual real world benefit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> 3.795kg daily ride... Looks beautiful imo, must have been a lot of work.
> 
> Tiny pedals though.



they could knock a few more grams off by using a shorter seat post, looks way too long.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's a bit like people with top end hifi's - you can spend an awful lot of money for very little actual real world benefit.



A few years ago I was buying lighter bits and pieces for my bike (mostly ebay) and it was working out at about a quid for every gram saved. Having a shit before going out for a ride probably saved me the equivalent of £50 or something.


----------



## Cid (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh it’s totally mad. But I appreciate the engineering side. I think it’s more legit than much of the marginal gains stuff. I mean a gram is a gram, ceramic speed on the other hand are just frauds.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2021)

Stay local order lifted in Scotland today so me and Mr W popped across the Forth to Culross for some sea air and a scone 👍


----------



## miss direct (Apr 17, 2021)

My bike is in for repairs. Thanks for the £50 voucher, government. New chain, new back tyre, new handlebar grips - I'll have to pay about £10 on top but I'm happy with that.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Just turned an old backpack into a pannier brought some hardware off eBay and used a Christmas tree advert to make the pack a bit stiffer.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2021)

So this week I've been finding out that bikes do actually need licenses and registration in parts of the US and it's absolutely as depressing as it sounds.


----------



## Winot (Apr 21, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> So this week I've been finding out that bikes do actually need licenses and registration in parts of the US and it's absolutely as depressing as it sounds.




Jesus fucking Christ. I wish I hadn’t clicked through to that because I’m now angry and depressed in equal measure.


----------



## Mation (Apr 21, 2021)

What do people think of cycling across non-toucan pedestrian crossings? I know it's against the Highway Code, but is it illegal?

I've seen lots of cyclists doing it, e.g. here, to get to the road that runs along the right side of the Tesco. (Cyclist in this streetview pic has dismounted.)



I did it once, having come out of the park just behind the cyclist in the pic, and sheepishly following someone else, but it didn't feel right and I've worked out another way to get across, here.

But in terms of general principles, is it dangerous and shite?


----------



## Mation (Apr 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> This is a bit of a problem with bells. Or possibly just a problem with the UK... there is no real cultural perception of a bell being something other than a substitute for shouting 'out the way, fucker'.
> 
> A nice gong sound? The tinkling of sleigh bells?


That's interesting.

I do use my bell, but never to say 'get out of the way.'

I use it, e.g. if there is room to pass but I think walkers may not have noticed me and might veer unpredictably into my path, or if someone has stepped into the road without looking.

I ding once, smile and say thank you as I pass, even though they haven't needed to get out of the way. (I hang back without dinging if there isn't room to pass.)

Not had any negative responses to the bell. Had quite a few apologies, even before my thank you.

Where are you finding the bell-haters?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> What do people think of cycling across non-toucan pedestrian crossings? I know it's against the Highway Code, but is it illegal?
> 
> I've seen lots of cyclists doing it, e.g. here, to get to the road that runs along the right side of the Tesco. (Cyclist in this streetview pic has dismounted.)
> 
> ...



I feel it is fine if there are not many peds using it and you go slowly and let peds have 100% priority.


----------



## Cid (Apr 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I do use my bell, but never to say 'get out of the way.'
> 
> ...



Oh I don’t have much actual evidence... I always feel rude when I pass people, it probably doesn’t help that I’m usually on a mountain bike or gravel bike and look ‘serious’, even though I’m going very slowly. I do also have a tendency to overthink these things. Everything.

That and I realised when I was in China it felt a bit rude to be constantly dinged at, even though in practice it’s just standard alerting and I got used to pretty much leaning on the bell once I’d worked out bike hire.


----------



## Cid (Apr 22, 2021)

Had a bit of an owie.



Spoiler: Bandages applied, some blood


----------



## Cid (Apr 22, 2021)

Gravel. I like gravel bikes, not so much a fan of actual gravel.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 23, 2021)

Had my first off on the new bike on Wednesday, at 2mph


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2021)

You can't cycle on the pavements. Mation


----------



## likesfish (Apr 23, 2021)

a week later from my DIY pannier effort find a brand new complete with tags Alutra urban pannier for 20 quid in a charity shop so now I have 2


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> You can't cycle on the pavements. Mation



Your not supposed to but police don't enforce it and good luck especially with telling the kids doing so to ride in the road.

It's absolutely fine as long as your not being a fucking dick doing it or cycling through mad crowds


----------



## miss direct (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm so pleased to have my bike back. It's had a complete service, brakes and chain fixed, new handlebar grips and a pannier rack fitted, and I only paid £16 thanks to the government voucher. Now I just need to build up my fitness and start planning some trips.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2021)

Update on e-bike, had it just over a month and have notched up 370 miles over 13 rides, an average of 28 miles per ride, virtually all off road and all done with a massive grin on my face.

Oh yeah, and am now half a stone lighter than when I got the thing 😀


----------



## BigTom (Apr 26, 2021)

Mation said:


> What do people think of cycling across non-toucan pedestrian crossings? I know it's against the Highway Code, but is it illegal?
> 
> I've seen lots of cyclists doing it, e.g. here, to get to the road that runs along the right side of the Tesco. (Cyclist in this streetview pic has dismounted.)
> 
> ...



Legally is the same as riding on a non-shared pavement afaik.

Whether it's dangerous and shite depends on how someone does it.


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2021)

I thought I’d also mention I am definitely standing by helmet usage, even for what was pretty light off road...



Spoiler: Nothing dramatic, just maybe big images



Second image may not be clear at first glance, cracked through around centre of pic, just where padding ends.





I have not so much as a scratch on the noggin, nor have I had even a headache. Kind of regret it cost £100 mind you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2021)

That's great that it did the job Cid, how's the arm?


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That's great that it did the job Cid, how's the arm?



Hmm... Getting there. Taking a while to scab over on the worst bit, so went into a&e (well, drop in surgery which is doing some light a&e for Sheffield centre, 15 minute wait amazingly) who prescribed me some antibiotics. Bit less swollen and a bit less red around that bit, so should be on the road to recovery. Though of course I now have to finish a one week course of antibiotics.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2021)

If it's any consolation, on yesterday's ride I got stung by a nettle.


----------



## Winot (Apr 26, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If it's any consolation, on yesterday's ride I got stung by a nettle.



#thoughtsandprayers


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2021)

Planning a half-century for my 50th tomorrow. What would the chances be that this would be the only day this month round here that they actually forecast rain? Wankers. Still going out, fuck them.

The Mrs also ordered a fancy cake from the local fancy cake shop which now can’t supply it as they’ve had to shut down due to a staff member getting Covid. I’m definitely cursed.


----------



## Winot (Apr 27, 2021)

Does anyone have any tips for stopping helmet straps from loosening?


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2021)

Winot said:


> Does anyone have any tips for stopping helmet straps from loosening?



No, but for two weeks solid all I heard on every ride was folk mowing their lawns, wherever I went the buzz of lawnmowers was omnipresent, then I realised a helmet strap was twisted and above 10mph caught the wind and buzzed


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2021)

Winot said:


> Does anyone have any tips for stopping helmet straps from loosening?



Probably a different helmet tbh.


----------



## Winot (Apr 27, 2021)

Cid said:


> Probably a different helmet tbh.



Wouldn’t it just be a function of how the straps are set up? It’s happened on every helmet I’ve ever had to some extent.


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2021)

Winot said:


> Wouldn’t it just be a function of how the straps are set up? It’s happened on every helmet I’ve ever had to some extent.



Assuming they're running through the strap adjusters properly, they shouldn't move much. They're still tight on my Kask, despite the accident... It depends a bit on the exact strap set up too though... Is it moving through the loops? It can also be the triangle bits I think. Tidying up the loose end with an elastic band/electrical tape may help.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2021)

I always thought he was harshly dealt with in the past:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a heavyish leisure/commute bike/whatever they’re fucking called? I’ve been using a Trek L100, which is great for fitness as it has a heavy frame and has a pannier rack to transport stuff for work - so I’m usually hauling myself and about 20-25 kgs of bike and bags to work and back. Over the winter I went back to my old bike, a Norco adventure bike, which is much nippier but I can’t carry much and I don’t get the workout I did on the upright heavy bike, leading to weight gain. Ideally the bike would be as low maintenance as possible and be about to carry a bit of extra weight on double panniers. I know I’m probably asking for the moon on a stick - looking to spend about £1K maybe more.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2021)

Let me know Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Let me know Orang Utan
> 
> View attachment 265732


Had enough testicular accidents on those, so it’s a hard pass from me. Grifters were even heavier.


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2021)

My friend bought a bunch of Conti GP5000 tubeless tyres (two each for me and him) on the cycle to work scheme from wiggle. I've had mine waiting in the shed as replacements but had worn through my front one and replaced it a few weeks ago. Had to pump the tyre up more frequently than normal, but hadn't thought much of it.
He just had his put on his new wheels by the LBS, and they called to say they are leaking. Chimes with my experience, but look at where from: the material itself appears ot be leaking air!


----------



## Cid (May 1, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> My friend bought a bunch of Conti GP5000 tubeless tyres (two each for me and him) on the cycle to work scheme from wiggle. I've had mine waiting in the shed as replacements but had worn through my front one and replaced it a few weeks ago. Had to pump the tyre up more frequently than normal, but hadn't thought much of it.
> He just had his put on his new wheels by the LBS, and they called to say they are leaking. Chimes with my experience, but look at where from: the material itself appears ot be leaking air!
> View attachment 265897View attachment 265898



Weird...

Maybe not enough sealant or something? I don't have any experience with tubeless... Been thinking about it as my wheels are compatible, but frankly the tires I've got are the easiest I've ever had, and I very rarely get punctures.


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2021)

its not the sealant- that should seal leaks from the interface between tyre and rim- air shouldn't be able to escape _through the rubber_ (weepiper ?)
My mate says these pics were taken after the LBS guy had rubbed sealant on the inside after trying to stop them leaking air...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2021)

I've seen some gumwall tubeless tyres have sealant kinda seeping through the sides the first time they were setup, it took a couple of goes before it stopped, after that they worked fine. Was almost like they needed the sealant to fully impregnate the carcass of the tyre iyswim.


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> its not the sealant- that should seal leaks from the interface between tyre and rim- air shouldn't be able to escape _through the rubber_ (weepiper ?)
> My mate says these pics were taken after the LBS guy had rubbed sealant on the inside after trying to stop them leaking air...





beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've seen some gumwall tubeless tyres have sealant kinda seeping through the sides the first time they were setup, it took a couple of goes before it stopped, after that they worked fine. Was almost like they needed the sealant to fully impregnate the carcass of the tyre iyswim.


What bees said. Are they _definitely_ tubeless tyres, would be my question? Because GP5000s are available in a tubeless and a non-tubeless version (which is lighter)


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2021)

Yes, def tubeless


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yes, def tubeless


Does it say Grand Prix 5000TL on them, like this?


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2021)

Yes, just checked!


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yes, just checked!


Hmm. If I had them in the shop, my answer would be 'more sealant' for the reason bees mentioned. It can depend on what sealant is used too. Fwiw we have found Stan's and Muc-Off sealant to be pretty crap but Orange Seal seals more or less first time every time.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 1, 2021)

Just made mine tubeless, the spec said they were tubeless ready, but I bought tape for the rims, didn't need it, was already there, so just needed the valves and gunk. Feel like a proper bike-person now. But I do carry two innertubes with me, just in case...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 266000


i've met cyclists like that. They go round the block a bit at the end of ride because Strava tells them it's got be 100km


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Can anyone recommend a heavyish leisure/commute bike/whatever they’re fucking called? I’ve been using a Trek L100, which is great for fitness as it has a heavy frame and has a pannier rack to transport stuff for work - so I’m usually hauling myself and about 20-25 kgs of bike and bags to work and back. Over the winter I went back to my old bike, a Norco adventure bike, which is much nippier but I can’t carry much and I don’t get the workout I did on the upright heavy bike, leading to weight gain. Ideally the bike would be as low maintenance as possible and be about to carry a bit of extra weight on double panniers. I know I’m probably asking for the moon on a stick - looking to spend about £1K maybe more.


Something like the Specialized Sirrus?
Whyte also make something similar,  a friend bought one recently from Evans, has been good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i've met cyclists like that. They go round the block a bit at the end of ride because Strava tells them it's got be 100km


Totally done that


----------



## weepiper (May 3, 2021)

I've done it to get it to 100 _miles_. Km, pfft.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I've done it to get it to 100 _miles_. Km, pfft.


Well, yeah. Miles are the only correct measurement


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2021)

I have a little square near me that I occasionally do a few laps of to get my mileage up to a round number. These days that’s normally to get ten miles...


----------



## purves grundy (May 6, 2021)

How’s this one for quality and value? At my local shop. They guy reeled off plenty of arcane learning about it that I struggled to understand, so grateful for any assessments from the experts here.





__





						Specialized Diverge Comp E5 2021 :: £2200.00 :: ROAD :: Gravel :: VeloSport Cleethorpes Specialized & S-Works Main Dealer
					

Buy Specialized Diverge Comp E5 2021 for £2200.00 at VeloSport




					www.velosportonline.com


----------



## nick (May 6, 2021)

Fwiw I have a 2018 diverge 

love it


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> How’s this one for quality and value? At my local shop. They guy reeled off plenty of arcane learning about it that I struggled to understand, so grateful for any assessments from the experts here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You always pay a bit of a premium for brands like Specialized... you could have a similar (probably better, not that familiar with Shimano gravel groupsets) spec carbon or steel bike* for the same money. But then you also get better R&D, arguably better quality control (debatable at this price point). And of course you get that Future Shock, which I'm kind of intrigued by. Giant have a carbon bike (Revolt) at the same price point, but it seems to be broadly in line with major brand pricing, especially given the shock. And Specialized reliably make very good bikes. 

Not sure about their customer service, you'd hope you also pay for that. But often don't, Specialized don't seem to get very good reviews, though in fairness their HQ does appear to have burned down recently  . Conversely On-One (nicely decorated off the peg bikes) sometimes get stick for their customer service, but replaced my frame hassle free for a small chip by the derailleur. Fully rebuilt, think it took 4-6 weeks, but might have been faster if I'd nagged them. Helps that their offices are in the same city as me. That said an alu bike is probably less likely to have warranty issues.

It's got a 1x11 groupset, whether that suits you will depend on ride style. If you do a lot of longer, consistently paced road stuff 2x will generally be better... But I ride 1x10 and honestly have never found it limiting. You've got 40x42 for your smallest gear ratio, which will get you up the sharpest climbs... 40x11 for the largest ratio will limit your top speed a bit... However mine is 42x11 and I think I only really start to spin out above 30-35mph, though it's a little hard to tell. And 1x has advantages if you fancy doing some more off-road stuff. 

*I only mention carbon/steel because I haven't ridden an alu bike since the early 2000s, and when I did ride them they tended to be engineered for stiffness. But I imagine the march of technology, carbon forks, fatter tires will offset that to a great extent.


----------



## nick (May 8, 2021)

I have future shock ( possibly an earlier generation).  Like it:  you don’t notice it most of the time but appreciate it on the bumps.

Remember when I bought it the shop said that one of the reasons they stocked specialised (+ trek, wilder and parlée if I remember) was the no quibble response for broken frames etc. 
i know it is the shop and not the manufacturer but the specialised saddlebroke after 6 months and then after another 12.  Both times they replaced it instantly free of charge without hesitation (as they should)

got mine set up with dual rings as I was after a fun commute with gravel capability rather than a full on off road.  50/34 front and 11/32 rear I think.  Rarely use the 11/50 in london - 34/32 covers most slopes


----------



## Anju (May 8, 2021)

After about 8 years using my bike as a garden ornament I decided to get it roadworthy again. Fitted new tubes, tyres, seat and rear derailleur cable and after my first couple of rides am back in love with cycling.

Probably need a new chain as it took a lot of work to get it moving and sections were completely rigid requiring a lot of force to get moving. Also thinking of changing the front chainring (?) from triple to single as I rarely change from the middle ring. Just wondering how much difference there is between a cheap or more expensive chain and whether it's worth changing the front chainring, basically will it make the chain run more smoothly if the rear derailleur doesn't have to be set up to compensate for the different position at the front. It's not that I'm going to be racing or doing 50 miles a day. Just want the bike to be as maintenance free and smooth running as possible.


----------



## purves grundy (May 10, 2021)

Cid said:


> You always pay a bit of a premium for brands like Specialized... you could have a similar (probably better, not that familiar with Shimano gravel groupsets) spec carbon or steel bike* for the same money. But then you also get better R&D, arguably better quality control (debatable at this price point). And of course you get that Future Shock, which I'm kind of intrigued by. Giant have a carbon bike (Revolt) at the same price point, but it seems to be broadly in line with major brand pricing, especially given the shock. And Specialized reliably make very good bikes.
> 
> Not sure about their customer service, you'd hope you also pay for that. But often don't, Specialized don't seem to get very good reviews, though in fairness their HQ does appear to have burned down recently  . Conversely On-One (nicely decorated off the peg bikes) sometimes get stick for their customer service, but replaced my frame hassle free for a small chip by the derailleur. Fully rebuilt, think it took 4-6 weeks, but might have been faster if I'd nagged them. Helps that their offices are in the same city as me. That said an alu bike is probably less likely to have warranty issues.
> 
> ...


OK, I bought it


----------



## Cid (May 10, 2021)

Anju said:


> After about 8 years using my bike as a garden ornament I decided to get it roadworthy again. Fitted new tubes, tyres, seat and rear derailleur cable and after my first couple of rides am back in love with cycling.
> 
> Probably need a new chain as it took a lot of work to get it moving and sections were completely rigid requiring a lot of force to get moving. Also thinking of changing the front chainring (?) from triple to single as I rarely change from the middle ring. Just wondering how much difference there is between a cheap or more expensive chain and whether it's worth changing the front chainring, basically will it make the chain run more smoothly if the rear derailleur doesn't have to be set up to compensate for the different position at the front. It's not that I'm going to be racing or doing 50 miles a day. Just want the bike to be as maintenance free and smooth running as possible.
> View attachment 267297



weepiper is your person for possibility of conversion. But honestly without doing a full drivetrain swap, you may as well just run it as is... Did you index the gears properly when you changed the cables? That might be at the root of some shifting problems. Though tbh could also just be worn components. If you can find cheap like-for-like components, that may also be worth a go. Specifically the front chainrings, cassette, chain and jockey wheels (pulley wheels on the derailleur). Can be a bit of nightmare trying to find them though. You definitely need to replace the chain, but sticking a nice new chain on worn components will likely just result in poor performance; skipping etc. Some more close up pics might be helpful. How good are you at bike fixing and what tools do you have?


----------



## Cid (May 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> OK, I bought it



Ha, nice - am sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2021)

I cannot find a 10 speed cassette with 32t anywhere. Drought.


----------



## Cid (May 10, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I cannot find a 10 speed cassette with 32t anywhere. Drought.



Ah yeah, that may be a significant issue for Anju . Everything much harder to find than it usually is. And it wasn't particularly easy to begin with.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2021)

Specialized make quite good frames, but skimp on components and overcharge based on the name. (IMO)


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I cannot find a 10 speed cassette with 32t anywhere. Drought.


On back order at the Shimano importer til August.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2021)

Anju it won't make it run any more smoothly but you'll save a bit of weight by removing the front mech and big/small chainrings and running a slightly shorter chain. Your middle ring looks from the picture like it _should_ be ok with a new chain on it but you might need a new cassette (sprockets on the rear wheel). 8 speed stuff is reasonably available at the moment - a new chainring might be problematic if the new chain slips but it looks ok. Edit, you will need to change the chainring bolts to single ones rather than the double ones that are on there but you can buy those as a pack.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Winot (May 11, 2021)

Jaw-dropping.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2021)

Nobody likes a show off


----------



## Anju (May 11, 2021)

Cid, weepiper . Thanks for the advice. On reflection and taking your comments on board I think my best bet would be to replace both derailleurs, cassette and chain. I did at least 50 miles a week for about 3 years and never serviced or replaced anything other than tubes, tyres and brake pads so I guess that's all well overdue.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>



Riding across a chain. Just... what the fuck


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 12, 2021)

Anyone looking for cycling inspiration in our staycation times check out the Tissington trail coupled with another few routes in the south Peak district.
It's a very different kind of cycling following these gentle sculpted routes across the countryside.

I came round a corner and met someone on a unicycle!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2021)

I’ve done the Tissington and Monsal trails with my daughter, they’re great


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

I have 3 bikes at work to fix as all of them have punctures on the back wheel. Unfortunately they have plastic chain guards attached which I don’t know how to remove, but worse, they have Shimano Nexus hub gears and Shimano roller brakes and have no idea how to remove the wheel safely and be confident of getting it back on. Strictly speaking, we’re not supposed to mess with them, they were donated by a corporate sponsor and the charity that facilitated this said we would have to get one of their mechanics to fix them. However, local government being what it is has withdrawn from their agreement with the charity, rendering a fleet of rather crappy bikes (excellent for fitness though as they’re heavy as fuck) completely useless as soon they get flats at the back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I have 3 bikes at work to fix as all of them have punctures on the back wheel. Unfortunately they have plastic chain guards attached which I don’t know how to remove, but worse, they have Shimano Nexus hub gears and Shimano roller brakes and have no idea how to remove the wheel safely and be confident of getting it back on. Strictly speaking, we’re not supposed to mess with them, they were donated by a corporate sponsor and the charity that facilitated this said we would have to get one of their mechanics to fix them. However, local government being what it is has withdrawn from their agreement with the charity, rendering a fleet of rather crappy bikes (excellent for fitness though as they’re heavy as fuck) completely useless as soon they get flats at the back.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



I looked at a couple of vids but just can’t deal with em. 
Not sure how to do the brakes either - all the cables are internal and I just can’t work it out


----------



## Almor (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I looked at a couple of vids but just can’t deal with em.
> Not sure how to do the brakes either - all the cables are internal and I just can’t work it out



Fuck, you have to disconnect the gears and brakes to get the wheel off! 🤯

If you have time and space, could you try turning the bike upside down, and popping a section of the inner tube out to find the puncture? Could probably do half the tube at a time
Rub a little water over the exposed tube to check for small holes instead of immersing it in a tub? 
Be annoying if you got all the way around the wheel and didn't find the hole though 😕


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Almor said:


> Fuck, you have to disconnect the gears and brakes to get the wheel off! 🤯
> 
> If you have time and space, could you try turning the bike upside down, and popping a section of the inner tube out to find the puncture? Could probably do half the tube at a time
> Rub a little water over the exposed tube to check for small holes instead of immersing it in a tub?
> Be annoying if you got all the way around the wheel and didn't find the hole though 😕


You need to get the wheel off to change the tube


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You need to get the wheel off to change the tube


I think they meant you could potentially repair/patch a puncture with it in place, rather than replace the entire tube...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think they meant you could potentially repair/patch a puncture with it in place, rather than replace the entire tube...


Don’t want to do that though - always replace rather than patch as it’s too fiddly


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone looking for cycling inspiration in our staycation times check out the Tissington trail coupled with another few routes in the south Peak district.
> It's a very different kind of cycling following these gentle sculpted routes across the countryside.
> 
> I came round a corner and met someone on a unicycle!



Staycation is staying at home for your holiday and going out not holidaying within the country.

We have to be clear on this.


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I have 3 bikes at work to fix as all of them have punctures on the back wheel. Unfortunately they have plastic chain guards attached which I don’t know how to remove, but worse, they have Shimano Nexus hub gears and Shimano roller brakes and have no idea how to remove the wheel safely and be confident of getting it back on. Strictly speaking, we’re not supposed to mess with them, they were donated by a corporate sponsor and the charity that facilitated this said we would have to get one of their mechanics to fix them. However, local government being what it is has withdrawn from their agreement with the charity, rendering a fleet of rather crappy bikes (excellent for fitness though as they’re heavy as fuck) completely useless as soon they get flats at the back.



Have a google for a "Dr Bike" session happening in your area. Cycling UK run quite a few of these nationwide as part of a program called "The Big Bike Revival". This is out of date but you might find something if you look a bit harder than I did: Free Dr Bike sessions at the community hubs - South Leeds Life

You should be able to take the bikes along (assuming you can get them there), along with inner tubes, and get them to replace the inner tube and show you how to do it. It's a little more than should be done at a dr bike session but given the background of the bikes you'll probably find someone will be happy to do it.


----------



## weepiper (May 15, 2021)

12 miles round the trails with this fine young chap today.


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Riding across a chain. Just... what the fuck



Behind the scenes video showed it took him two days to do it


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 15, 2021)

Just watching the BBC Click show with some cycle theft prevention ideas. None look that convincing sadly.
Even these GPS tracking devices don't resolve things in a dense built up area.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Just watching the BBC Click show with some cycle theft prevention ideas. None look that convincing sadly.
> Even these GPS tracking devices don't resolve things in a dense built up area.



Some sort of false saddle with a fucking big spike inside.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2021)

weepiper said:


> On back order at the Shimano importer til August.


Can I use a Sram one?. They can make cassettes, right?

I've just had a Sunday of bottom bracket hell, so many standards, such confusion. Going to take it down the lbs.


----------



## weepiper (May 17, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can I use a Sram one?. They can make cassettes, right?
> 
> I've just had a Sunday of bottom bracket hell, so many standards, such confusion. Going to take it down the lbs.


Yes, if you can find one in stock anywhere. SRAM cassettes are Shimano compatible.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Some sort of false saddle with a fucking big spike inside.


Yeah but what would you put on the death certificate?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yeah but what would you put on the death certificate?



Cunt


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yeah but what would you put on the death certificate?



Not aiming for death just a really funny walk for a few months.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2021)

Fwiw I took my new bike to the swimming pool last week and couldn’t enjoy the swim as I kept thinking that I have left five grand outside with a £100 lock being all that is guarding it. I still have my older bike and will be using that in future for local transport.


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2021)

I spent 4 hours replacing a cable and indexing my gears today... In fairness the internal routing wasn't actually that hard once I'd got my head around it and dug out a decent magnet (more for reassurance on where the cable end was than anything else). But SRAM rival 1x11 (I keep thinking I have 1x10 for some reason) can be a bit of a pig. Though I _think_ I'm getting my head round its quirks. At some point I need to do a deep dive on the mechanics of derailleurs though, because there're some oddities I just don't get.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> I spent 4 hours replacing a cable and indexing my gears today... In fairness the internal routing wasn't actually that hard once I'd got my head around it and dug out a decent magnet (more for reassurance on where the cable end was than anything else). But SRAM rival 1x11 (I keep thinking I have 1x10 for some reason) can be a bit of a pig. Though I _think_ I'm getting my head round its quirks. At some point I need to do a deep dive on the mechanics of derailleurs though, because there're some oddities I just don't get.


They're a bastard. The cable has to go round so many little turns between the nipple in the shifter and the point at which it is actually clamped in the mech. Add in internal frame routing and there's a whole lot of possible problem areas where you can get friction.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2021)

If it helps I am a professional and it took me an hour and a half to change the gear cables on an infuriatingly badly designed internally routed Ultegra Trek road bike the other day.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2021)

The trick with 1x SRAM is all in the b-tension adjustment (besides the usual caveat about the hanger being straight before you start). The gap between the teeth of the biggest sprocket and the teeth of the top jockey wheel has to be wider than you might think.


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> They're a bastard. The cable has to go round so many little turns between the nipple in the shifter and the point at which it is actually clamped in the mech. Add in internal frame routing and there's a whole lot of possible problem areas where you can get friction.



Not only that, but when I had a look at the bit of jacket from shifters to frame, frame end had been poorly cut with part of the metal exposed and rusty. Probably should have replaced it, rather than just trim... But it was one of those 'well this is spiralling' jobs already (I originally just wanted to index the gears), and redoing the bar tape was just... Inevitably going to end with something being wrong with the one roll of tape I had in the bits box. Also haven't seen the electrical tape in a while  .

It was good though... My L-screw was way too far out. Don't quite know how that worked (have never dropped a chain, and have set it before - possibly the clutch hides poor adjustment). I did wonder whether the accident had done something to it, but there was no visible damage or bent derailleur (and, given I went down on gravel, you'd expect some scratches at least). It may have done something up the shifter ends, which were damaged (both hoods, god knows how, I'm pretty sure I didn't flip), but can't see how that would affect the limit screws.


----------



## nick (May 19, 2021)

Mrs Nick's 6 yr old Whyte Cambridge spat out its disk pads. 
The spares that I had bought after a lot off online research proved to be the wrong shape
She took it (carefully - no rear brakes) to bike fix who have said pads are impossible to get and are replacing the whole brake etc system with Shimano.
So that'll be a couple of hundred £
Why are there so many varieties of disk brake pad shape out there ?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 19, 2021)

Wait - they’re replacing the entire braking system because they can’t get the right pads?


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2021)

nick said:


> Mrs Nick's 6 yr old Whyte Cambridge spat out its disk pads.
> The spares that I had bought after a lot off online research proved to be the wrong shape
> She took it (carefully - no rear brakes) to bike fix who have said pads are impossible to get and are replacing the whole brake etc system with Shimano.
> So that'll be a couple of hundred £
> Why are there so many varieties of disk brake pad shape out there ?



Which system was it?


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2021)

nick said:


> Mrs Nick's 6 yr old Whyte Cambridge spat out its disk pads.
> The spares that I had bought after a lot off online research proved to be the wrong shape
> She took it (carefully - no rear brakes) to bike fix who have said pads are impossible to get and are replacing the whole brake etc system with Shimano.
> So that'll be a couple of hundred £
> Why are there so many varieties of disk brake pad shape out there ?


This seems strange. AFAIK Whyte hybrids of that age all used either Tektro Auriga or Promax Hornet brakes which both use very standard pad shapes (the Tektro ones use the same as Shimano BO1S pads and the Promax ones use the same shape as Avid Juicys). Can you take a photo of the pads for me?


----------



## nick (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the input - though her bike is already on the stand - so it's academic only
They were "Hayes Dyno"

I bought what I thought were replacement pads from Total Bleed solutions, but the hole through which the retaining screw goes was in the wrong place (not far enough to one end). This is the image of the old pads - when I took them out one time to check wear (and order the incorrect replacements)

For what it's worth, my bike uses either L04c (metal)  and L02A (resin) - which seems a little more obtainable.

The boy's Triban seems to use Promax 300r (haven't tried to change them yet) - which Decathlon seem to have in stock most of the time


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2021)

Gloves for road cycling - what are any good? The ones I have (which got thrown in with some shoes I bought many years ago) are wrecked so I need something new. I’ve had Aldi in the past but they were quite shitty (but only about three quid). I‘m not looking for something particularly weatherproof as I tend not to go out in the wet, just the usual fingerless type.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 21, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Gloves for road cycling - what are any good? The ones I have (which got thrown in with some shoes I bought many years ago) are wrecked so I need something new. I’ve had Aldi in the past but they were quite shitty (but only about three quid). I‘m not looking for something particularly weatherproof as I tend not to go out in the wet, just the usual fingerless type.


I usually go with "whatever fits and is on discount at the time"


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2021)

__





						World's Biggest Bike Ride | Cycling UK
					

The World’s Biggest Bike Ride has now finished for 2021, thank you to everyone who took part.




					www.cyclinguk.org
				











						‘The world's biggest bike ride’ to take place on 30th May
					

Anyone can take part in the event - all you need to do is sign up online and get cycling




					road.cc
				





> Evans Cycles is wants all those taking part in the event in the London area to cycle over Blackfriars Bridge between 11am and 1pm.  A video camera will count passing riders and traffic.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2021)

Today I had a standoff with a driver who was trying to turn illegally when the lights only allow cars to go forward and then turn left further up the road. Just calmly rode into the road and blocked and pointed forward and he turned back and went in the correct direction.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Today I had a standoff with a driver who was trying to turn illegally when the lights only allow cars to go forward and then turn left further up the road. Just calmly rode into the road and blocked and pointed forward and he turned back and went in the correct direction.


There’s a section in the A38 cycle route here in B’ham where this is pretty much a daily occurrence. Turns were allowed before the bike lane was put in and many cars drivers still seem very angry about it


----------



## Almor (May 26, 2021)

Schwalbe marathon vs discarded rivet thing


Don't know if a marathon plus would have shrugged it off


Why are they pointy? The blunt bit is the functional end


----------



## DownwardDog (May 26, 2021)

Almor said:


> Schwalbe marathon vs discarded rivet thing
> 
> View attachment 270285
> Don't know if a marathon puts would have shrugged it off
> ...



To make it quicker and easier to slide the mandrel into the riveting tool.


----------



## Almor (May 26, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> To make it quicker and easier to slide the mandrel into the riveting tool.


Or into my tyre


----------



## BigTom (May 26, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s a section in the A38 cycle route here in B’ham where this is pretty much a daily occurrence. Turns were allowed before the bike lane was put in and many cars drivers still seem very angry about it



Yep. The traffic survey before that showed 4 vehicles per hour turning to go up priory road, there's just such little need for it when you look at the surrounding road layout it's easy to see why, but it seems like every driver who has failed to take the left/right turn previous to that junction just decides to make the turn anyway, rather than going on to the next junction and doubling back on themselves.

I don't think they can do anything to physically stop it because of need to allow the cross traffic through but it'd be good to know if the council have even looked at it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 26, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Yep. The traffic survey before that showed 4 vehicles per hour turning to go up priory road, there's just such little need for it when you look at the surrounding road layout it's easy to see why, but it seems like every driver who has failed to take the left/right turn previous to that junction just decides to make the turn anyway, rather than going on to the next junction and doubling back on themselves.
> 
> I don't think they can do anything to physically stop it because of need to allow the cross traffic through but it'd be good to know if the council have even looked at it.


It needs a camera dishing out fines...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2021)

So, this ebike business...had it just over 2 months, the weather’s been fairly abysmal which has stopped many of us riding, still...




And my shins always look like this...







And my shoes are always a bit mucky...




On the analogue bike would have perhaps had 5 rides of 10-15 miles each in the same time, so yeah, still smiling 😀


----------



## Cid (May 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So, this ebike business...had it just over 2 months, the weather’s been fairly abysmal which has stopped many of us riding, still...
> 
> View attachment 270602View attachment 270603View attachment 270604View attachment 270605
> 
> ...







__





						Endura Singletrack Shin Guard Sock | Chain Reaction
					

Endura Singletrack Shin Guard Sock - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2021)

Cid said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My sock does pull up, I found this out today when ended up on a bridle path that was basically a mile of stinging nettles. At the end of the torment I pulled my socks up


----------



## Cid (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Cid (May 29, 2021)

I'm calling that first ride of the summer. By which I mean first ride of the year where I've not taken a waterproof and various warming things.


----------



## weepiper (May 29, 2021)

I had the jacket and arm warmers in the back pocket and the short sleeve jersey unzipped today. And I'm sunburnt.


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I had the jacket and arm warmers in the back pocket and the short sleeve jersey unzipped today. And I'm sunburnt.



Yeah, was also the first ride I decided to put on sun tan lotion...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2021)

On one of my Friday commutes I did that thing where you slip off the pedal and it swings round and twats you in the shin. Didn’t massively hurt but when I rolled my trouser up at home it looked like I had an extra kneecap with a cut in the middle of it. Pedals are those double-sided Shimano clips/flat pedals, I think the clip side caught me.


----------



## weepiper (May 31, 2021)

Mr W just back from a monster solo ride


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 31, 2021)

Can’t believe he didn’t go round the block a bit at the end to get the 100


----------



## braindancer (Jun 1, 2021)

Had a cracking weekend on the bike in mid Wales - hills, hills, hills galore...

Then I did a 5 mile ride yesterday and fell off into a stream and sprained my wrist 😑


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 1, 2021)

The fucking paint job on this bad boy...


----------



## weepiper (Jun 5, 2021)

I rode nearly 47 miles on a mountain bike today. 90% of it was off-road and a lot of that was on sand. Bit fucking fucko-ed now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 6, 2021)

On the subject of mountain bikes, what sort of thing could I get for about 200 second hand that isn’t shit? I’d just quite like to have a go on some of the trails in the woods close to our flat. I got a bit of money for my birthday which I can top up to about that amount. I’ve had a couple of old school Raleigh MTBs in the past (for free off mates) that have been quite rideable around town with little in the way of maintenance needed, and I know to avoid cheap ugly stuff with loads of suspension gubbins that breaks. What would be reasonably resilient and low-maintenance?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 6, 2021)

Not a great advert for carbon frame's =>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> On the subject of mountain bikes, what sort of thing could I get for about 200 second hand that isn’t shit? I’d just quite like to have a go on some of the trails in the woods close to our flat. I got a bit of money for my birthday which I can top up to about that amount. I’ve had a couple of old school Raleigh MTBs in the past (for free off mates) that have been quite rideable around town with little in the way of maintenance needed, and I know to avoid cheap ugly stuff with loads of suspension gubbins that breaks. What would be reasonably resilient and low-maintenance?



Should find something on eBay, don’t go for full suspension, scratches are a good thing, shows it has been used off road and not fallen apart...

I have one that am willing to sell for £350, cost £1400 new three years ago...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Not a great advert for carbon frame's =>



Any impact that can cause that level of damage would have fucked a bike no matter what it was made of.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Not a great advert for carbon frame's =>



He didn't 'just' crash, a car pulled out of a side road and hit him while he was descending at speed. A steel bike frame will fold and snap if a car drives over it.


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> On the subject of mountain bikes, what sort of thing could I get for about 200 second hand that isn’t shit? I’d just quite like to have a go on some of the trails in the woods close to our flat. I got a bit of money for my birthday which I can top up to about that amount. I’ve had a couple of old school Raleigh MTBs in the past (for free off mates) that have been quite rideable around town with little in the way of maintenance needed, and I know to avoid cheap ugly stuff with loads of suspension gubbins that breaks. What would be reasonably resilient and low-maintenance?



You won't have a huge choice for that budget... I'd probably look for something from the mid 2000s. Giant, Kona... Specialized Rockhoppers. GT were still decent back then I think. Trek, Scott etc. Ideally you want forks from Rock Shox, Manitou or Marzocchi. Or obviously fox, but they'll probably be out of budget. You may have to get something with V-brakes rather than disk, but they do the job. Sadly no 15 year old mountain bike is likely to be low maintenance. They'll have triple chainsets, and you need to be reasonably good about MTB maintenance in any case - they get dirt in the drivetrain, and that will wear out components unless you wash them fairly regularly.

It's a bit of a weird one with used bikes. I would definitely say it's worth saving an extra couple of hundred, because the leap in quality will be huge.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 6, 2021)

weepiper said:


> He didn't 'just' crash, a car pulled out of a side road and hit him while he was descending at speed. A steel bike frame will fold and snap if a car drives over it.


Thx for clarification. This is more a problem of the social media isn't it? The full version of something isn't presented and then everyone gets angry and take sides.


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2021)

Awful! Gosh sounds like he's lucky to be alive. 
I went back to steel after my carbon fork got a crack in it. I must say I feel safer.


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Thx for clarification. This is more a problem of the social media isn't it? The full version of something isn't presented and then everyone gets angry and take sides.



It's a problem with people using social media and not checking the facts before they repost things, yes...


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should find something on eBay, don’t go for full suspension, scratches are a good thing, shows it has been used off road and not fallen apart...
> 
> I have one that am willing to sell for £350, cost £1400 new three years ago...



What bike is it?


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2021)

han said:


> Awful! Gosh sounds like he's lucky to be alive.
> I went back to steel after my carbon fork got a crack in it. I must say I feel safer.


Ah, just seen the above, silly me. Sounds like he's still lucky to be alive, whatever he was riding.


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

Seen a couple of these conversions around… presumably not exactly legal? Zero appeal to me. Forgive image rotation, something in the attachment process.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2021)

Cid said:


> Seen a couple of these conversions around… presumably not exactly legal? Zero appeal to me. Forgive image rotation, something in the attachment process.
> 
> View attachment 272198


Fucking hell, not even slightly legal.


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Fucking hell, not even slightly legal.



Yeah, assumed that was the case but seen one riding in central Sheffield a couple of times, an even more obvious one than that (and loud). On the pavement too.  Then spotted that one today.

Fuck, they're like £100 on amazon... Surely should be possible to restrict their sale.

e2a: First question on one of the listings:

Q: Is it legal in UK?
A: No, but police don't seem to care.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2021)

There's a reason we don't generally let people ride things with petrol engines without a license (and an MOT...). That thing will rip itself apart under its rider at some point, if he doesn't rear end someone because his woefully inadequate brakes can't stop him in time. Hopefully not tipping him under a bus in the process.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm just looking at it again. Is that drive sprocket just bolted on across the non-drive-side spokes??


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2021)

A more detailed crop:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2021)

Cid said:


> What bike is it?



Merlin Malt +


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello bike people - asking here instead of starting a new thread. Since I can't run due to injury I'm starting to take cycling a bit more seriously, going out to do 20+ miles every weekend, but I think my current 10-year-old hybrid isn't the best suited for the task. What sort of things should I be looking at if I were to start shopping around for a decent replacement? I'm almost entirely riding on roads (although it's the Fens, so they're not always the highest quality), probably don't want to spend more than £500. TIA


----------



## klang (Jun 8, 2021)

Cid said:


> A more detailed crop:
> 
> View attachment 272214


mate of mine built one a few years ago. i shouldn't say this, but fuck me it was fun


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Hello bike people - asking here instead of starting a new thread. Since I can't run due to injury I'm starting to take cycling a bit more seriously, going out to do 20+ miles every weekend, but I think my current 10-year-old hybrid isn't the best suited for the task. What sort of things should I be looking at if I were to start shopping around for a decent replacement? I'm almost entirely riding on roads (although it's the Fens, so they're not always the highest quality), probably don't want to spend more than £500. TIA


At the moment, if you want a new bike, I’d say you’re probably best looking for a miracle...

Your hybrid is almost certainly fine (unless totally knackered), something as simple as a new set of good tyres and new cables might be all that’s needed to makes things better. What make/model is it?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Your hybrid is almost certainly fine (unless totally knackered), something as simple as a new set of good tyres and new cables might be all that’s needed to makes things better. What make/model is it?


Apollo Highway, apparently - it was just something cheap from Halfords. It mostly goes okay, apart from an annoying knocking in the pedal assembly somewhere that I can't figure out, and the left-hand gearshift doesn't do anything; I was more thinking that something more efficient at converting my effort into motion might let me roam further afield.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Apollo Highway, apparently - it was just something cheap from Halfords. It mostly goes okay, apart from an annoying knocking in the pedal assembly somewhere that I can't figure out, and the left-hand gearshift doesn't do anything; I was more thinking that something more efficient at converting my effort into motion might let me roam further afield.



Was going to expand on bees, but in fairness that probably is actually just shite. I try not to be a bike snob these days, but Halfords were always appalling at setting up bikes that weren’t great in the first place. Is it grip shift?


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

There are some good new bikes around £500, but yeah stock at the moment is non-existent. You might have a bit more luck on eBay, but buying used is tricky if you don’t know what to look for. I guess you don’t even really know what size you want?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2021)

Cid said:


> Was going to expand on bees, but in fairness that probably is actually just shite. I try not to be a bike snob these days, but Halfords were always appalling at setting up bikes that weren’t great in the first place. Is it grip shift?


No, trigger shift or whatever you call it.


Cid said:


> There are some good new bikes around £500, but yeah stock at the moment is non-existent. You might have a bit more luck on eBay, but buying used is tricky if you don’t know what to look for. I guess you don’t even really know what size you want?


The frame size is fine, but no - if I was going for a road bike I don't know anything about wheel sizes or anything like that.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd be more inclined to go with GumTree or Facebook marketplace for used bikes. They tend to be more local and can arrange to see and test beforhand.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Apollo Highway, apparently - it was just something cheap from Halfords. It mostly goes okay, apart from an annoying knocking in the pedal assembly somewhere that I can't figure out, and the left-hand gearshift doesn't do anything; I was more thinking that something more efficient at converting my effort into motion might let me roam further afield.


Sounds like it could just do with some tlc. See if you can find a local mechanic/bike shop to give it a good going over, or at least get a quote as to what it would cost if it needs any parts etc.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No, trigger shift or whatever you call it.
> 
> The frame size is fine, but no - if I was going for a road bike I don't know anything about wheel sizes or anything like that.



Well trigger shift is better than twisty at least. You could try fixing it up. It’s just a bad time for buying bikes.

Road bike wheels are basically always the same size (700c), though you get smaller ones on gravel bikes sometimes. I mention frame size because what feels ok for half an hour might not feel so good after 2 hours.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I'd be more inclined to go with GumTree or Facebook marketplace for used bikes. They tend to be more local and can arrange to see and test beforhand.



Yeah, that’s true. There are a few potential deals around Norwich etc. Depending on size.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> the left-hand gearshift doesn't do anything;



Very common on older RF+ shifters. It's usually caused by sticky pawls and they can be revived with boiling water and PB Blaster.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

What do you lot wear for day to day cycling? It's difficult for me as I drop into people's houses all day and don't want to be in cycling shorts. My cargos are getting ruined by my bike in the bum area around the back pockets so I'm going to cut them out to see if that helps with the rubbing. Jeans aren't really comfortable for cycling.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> What do you lot wear for day to day cycling? It's difficult for me as I drop into people's houses all day and don't want to be in cycling shorts. My cargos are getting ruined by my bike in the bum area around the back pockets so I'm going to cut them out to see if that helps with the rubbing. Jeans aren't really comfortable for cycling.



Do you mean you don’t want to be in cycling shorts as in togged up in Lycra? Or that kind of techy shorts aren’t appropriate in general?

I remember there were some brands that specialised in normal looking bike clothes a while ago, but dunno what’s still around.

Have a look at endura’s hummvee range.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

Rapha do some casual/cycling crossover stuff if you've got the cash.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Very common on older RF+ shifters. It's usually caused by sticky pawls and they can be revived with boiling water and PB Blaster.


We just give them a good scoosh of spray lube into the gear cable port, the solvent dissolves the hardened grease and frees the ratchets up.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

Cid said:


> Do you mean you don’t want to be in cycling shorts as in togged up in Lycra? Or that kind of techy shorts aren’t appropriate in general?
> 
> I remember there were some brands that specialised in normal looking bike clothes a while ago, but dunno what’s still around.
> 
> Have a look at endura’s hummvee range.


I bought some cycling mountain bike shorts which are obviously practical for summer but not so much for winter. Will check them out thanks! Maybe I'll just have to buy cheaper bottoms for work which isn't really a problem as I dress casual for work anyway.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

Cid said:


> Rapha do some casual/cycling crossover stuff if you've got the cash.



I think it may be worth the cost if they can put up with the wear of bike riding. My latest cargos have shown wear on buttocks within two rides. I will cut the pockets out as I think that might be what rubs and maybe a better seat would help.

Okay maybe £100 is a bit much but I'll keep it in mind and look at sales too!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> What do you lot wear for day to day cycling? It's difficult for me as I drop into people's houses all day and don't want to be in cycling shorts. My cargos are getting ruined by my bike in the bum area around the back pockets so I'm going to cut them out to see if that helps with the rubbing. Jeans aren't really comfortable for cycling.




MTB baggy shorts would do you. Lycra you scare the cattle as they can see your bits, jeans and anything else with a seam is nasty for cycling. Baggies look like regular shorts, but have no seams.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> What do you lot wear for day to day cycling? It's difficult for me as I drop into people's houses all day and don't want to be in cycling shorts. My cargos are getting ruined by my bike in the bum area around the back pockets so I'm going to cut them out to see if that helps with the rubbing. Jeans aren't really comfortable for cycling.


Look for stuff aimed at mountain bikers.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I think it may be worth the cost if they can put up with the wear of bike riding. My latest cargos have shown wear on buttocks within two rides. I will cut the pockets out as I think that might be what rubs and maybe a better seat would help.
> 
> Okay maybe £100 is a bit much but I'll keep it in mind and look at sales too!



I don't own any Rapha. Because the above.  They do look nice though.

I have a few pairs of Hummvee shorts and 3/4 lengths. I stopped using the 3/4 lengths for riding (not practical with a bottle in the upright cage, better for autumnal MTB), but use them for daily casual wear. They're pretty hard wearing... Still expensive, but on the cheaper end of MTB gear. They have some full trouser options. Mine are all pretty old, ordered some new shorts recently, will see if quality has changed.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

The Humvee cycling trouser looks alright. Casual enough for work and looks alright I think. I've ordered a pair


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 8, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> At the moment, if you want a new bike, I’d say you’re probably best looking for a miracle...
> 
> Your hybrid is almost certainly fine (unless totally knackered), something as simple as a new set of good tyres and new cables might be all that’s needed to makes things better. What make/model is it?


Exactly and even getting a new chain can make it feel new. The bike industry is still catching up so prices are up and supply is limited.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2021)

What the chuffing heck is this?



A friend has a new electric bike and the tube isn't continuous. The ends don't sit flush so each wheel revolution produces a bump.

What is it and why would anyone think it was a good idea


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> What the chuffing heck is this?
> 
> View attachment 272484
> 
> ...



It means you can change a tube without removing the wheel. Been tried before on standard bikes but never really took off. 

They're probably a good idea for E-bikes if they're the right size.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 8, 2021)

Footage of a bike being nicked. Broad daylight. He's through the lock in a few seconds.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 8, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Footage of a bike being nicked. Broad daylight. He's through the lock in a few seconds.



The best lock in the world won't stop an angle grinder unfortunately.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeah it's so shit. I got my mate to do mine who is a locksmith and it was done in 30 seconds. Basically there's not much you can do. I have seen locks that make noises before though. 

I had mine nabbed a little while back but managed to get it back.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Very common on older RF+ shifters. It's usually caused by sticky pawls and they can be revived with boiling water and PB Blaster.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

weepiper said:


> The best lock in the world won't stop an angle grinder unfortunately.



No it won’t and as we just saw, even those who witness the theft don’t really comprehend what they are seeing until it is too late.

A thick chain that is dangling in the air is harder to angle grind than one that touches the ground, I use a thick chain and d lock and the only place I ever leave it is the leisure centre right in front of the reception in a relatively crime free area and still can’t relax. Fuckers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 8, 2021)

I've never left my bike anywhere I couldn't see it. At work I just leave it backstage in the concert hall. Bike thieves are cunts.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a kryptonite which I hope would last a bit longer but locking any bike up outside is a last resort.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

I have to lock my bike which is electric up in all sorts of places unfortunately. I do have stickers etc on it which I guess deters people a bit as I've only had one taken once in 8 years.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No it won’t and as we just saw, even those who witness the theft don’t really comprehend what they are seeing until it is too late.
> 
> A thick chain that is dangling in the air is harder to angle grind than one that touches the ground, I use a thick chain and d lock and the only place I ever leave it is the leisure centre right in front of the reception in a relatively crime free area and still can’t relax. Fuckers.



Not a lot that you can do when you see someone doing it, if you get involved fuck knows what'll happen. At least the woman started looking for phone and presumably called or took some pictures.

Really want to jury rig a false seat post for if I ever take a bike around town, something with a nasty little spike in to leave in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I have to lock my bike which is electric up in all sorts of places unfortunately. I do have stickers etc on it which I guess deters people a bit as I've only had one taken once in 8 years.



I use Datatag, not sure if the scumbags are aware of it, but that has a prominent sticker.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not a lot that you can do when you see someone doing it, if you get involved fuck knows what'll happen. At least the woman started looking for phone and presumably called or took some pictures.
> 
> Really want to jury rig a false seat post for if I ever take a bike around town, something with a nasty little spike in to leave in.



I think if you just shouted at them in a crowded street they’d normally let it, not worth the attention.

But yeah, my bike has a large battery on it, would be nice if an app could send some ampage to the handlebars once nicked...


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never left my bike anywhere I couldn't see it. At work I just leave it backstage in the concert hall. Bike thieves are cunts.


And if they cannot make off with the whole thing or even a wheel, they will still have a go at the seat. Even in lower crime areas like Chelsea where I work, everyone at work has to bring their bikes in or ensure they’re chained to fuck. A customer who came by bike and actually chained to a lamppost outside our shop still managed to have it nicked in broad daylight while he was inside.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2021)

I avoid locking my bike up unattended where I can't see it, but when I have to, I use two D locks. Even on a long distance day ride when I'm carrying as little as possible. Peace of mind...


----------



## miss direct (Jun 8, 2021)

Does losing weight make cycling up hills much easier?


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Does losing weight make cycling up hills much easier?


Yes.

I think my struggle with hills is almost entirely due to the fact that I'm 3+ stone overweight.

Having a wide MTB gear ratio helps alot (I have 3 chainrings with a 1:1 granny ring on my Surly Crosscheck). So even if you're carrying lots of weight and luggage, a good range of gears can help you get up really steep hills.

But there's no denying it. The people I know who are great at hill climbs on bikes are mostly built like whippets.


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2021)

han said:


> I avoid locking my bike up unattended where I can't see it, but when I have to, I use two D locks. Even on a long distance day ride when I'm carrying as little as possible. Peace of mind...


Ironically, a former colleague who left us and was also moving away abandoned her older and non glamorous bike chained to a post, and nearly a year later it was still there and quite intact.

Goes to show, making your bike unattractive (if such thing is possible outside of painting it in ludicrous colours) might really make it safer.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 9, 2021)

han said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think my struggle with hills is almost entirely due to the fact that I'm 3+ stone overweight.
> 
> ...


I'm overweight and my bike itself is really heavy. So when I go on the group rides, I always feel like I am holding the others up on the long hill slog. Everyone else has those fancy lightweight bikes.


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm overweight and my bike itself is really heavy. So when I go on the group rides, I always feel like I am holding the others up on the long hill slog. Everyone else has those fancy lightweight bikes.


Everyone has their own level. And if your group ride is not competitive or aiming to constantly push yourselves, it’d be just a case of your ‘cruising’ comfort level being different to the rest of the group. Nothing wrong with that of course, and a heavy bike will be a major handicap. 

Same with most other forms of social exercise. I’ve been in running, cycling or kayaking outings when it quickly become apparent the only way to keep up with the group would be to work harder than the rest, and ending up exhausted while it was a pleasure ride for the others.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm planning to go along tomorrow evening. Its just off-putting. When I first started going, there were other unfit people too but now I'm the only one 😆 everyone else is part of the lycra crew while I mainly my bike to pop to the shops.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 9, 2021)

FFS. Cycled home last night after seeing a friend and managed to lose my pannier bag on the way bumping up a kerb. Didn’t hear as I had headphones on (unusually, but was pootling back from the pub on the pavement at 11pm). Locking mount, my arse. Wallet, bunch of new clothes, couple of other bits all gone. Tile was useless as well. grumble


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm overweight and my bike itself is really heavy. So when I go on the group rides, I always feel like I am holding the others up on the long hill slog. Everyone else has those fancy lightweight bikes.


It’s an unfortunate but inescapable fact of physics that weight is key for going uphill, be it on the bike or the rider. Less weight and you’ll go faster for a given power output. There is no way around this.

However, whether this is an issue for you only really comes down to what you want to get out of cycling. If going as fast as you can in lycra is the aim then sure, buy a fancy carbon featherweight machine, watch your diet and lose several kilos. But if cycling is simply meant to be something fun, a nice way to spend your time, then just enjoy being on the road and going at your own pace. If a group ride is advertised as “no drop” or it’s clear that people will wait/go at the pace of the slowest rider then there’s nothing to worry about. If not... find a different group. There’s loads out there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh, or just buy an ebike


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jun 9, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> FFS. Cycled home last night after seeing a friend and managed to lose my pannier bag on the way bumping up a kerb. Didn’t hear as I had headphones on (unusually, but was pootling back from the pub on the pavement at 11pm). Locking mount, my arse.


I tend to double check my panniers after hitting any bumps due to crap locking mounts.  Maybe invest in some bone conducting headphones in case it happens again, I got some cheap ones off Aliexpress.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2021)

Each to their own and all that, but I just can’t get my head around having headphones/music on whilst riding. Never mind the (arguable/potential) safety aspect, more that one of the reasons I ride is to get away from the rest of life, not to take it with me


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Each to their own and all that, but I just can’t get my head around having headphones/music on whilst riding. Never mind the (arguable/potential) safety aspect, more that one of the reasons I ride is to get away from the rest of life, not to take it with me


The only transport I wear earphones is public transport. I know how different music can affect my driving so I imagine I'd be dead quite quickly if I were to wear earphones while cycling. 

My friend complained to me that her walks along the canal wearing her headphones were spoilt by cyclists going too fast past her. I've given up cycling there because all too often I almost come to a halt behind people who still can't hear a bell or me shouting 'excuse me!' because they're too engrossed in whatever it is they're listening to. Engage with your surroundings ffs.


----------



## klang (Jun 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Each to their own and all that, but I just can’t get my head around having headphones/music on whilst riding. Never mind the (arguable/potential) safety aspect, more that one of the reasons I ride is to get away from the rest of life, not to take it with me


don't like it either. but then Im don't like music when I'm out and about all. Makes me feel too detached.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2021)

These things...









						Z LOK - Lightweight, Multi-Use Security Tie & Bike Lock
					

Secure reusable zip like tie with extended locking circumference and featuring a combination lock mechanism. Security for all manner of applications.




					hiplok.com
				




Will secure panniers nicely to the mounts, plus make them harder to steal should you nip in to a shop or whatever.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds like it could just do with some tlc. See if you can find a local mechanic/bike shop to give it a good going over, or at least get a quote as to what it would cost if it needs any parts etc.


Got it booked in with the local family-owned bike repair place next week.


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> These things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look really useful - have bought a few cheers.


----------



## nick (Jun 9, 2021)

They do a combination one also for £20. Got one - it is useful. 
But don't use as primary, or sole, security for the bike - If that was all that was securing the bike, your average scumbag wouldn't even break step getting through it


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 10, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Footage of a bike being nicked. Broad daylight. He's through the lock in a few seconds.


That's shocking. My advice is never lock up a bike in London worth nicking. Seems to have worked during my time living and cycling around London for years. I've just registered my current single speed with BikeRegister , not that it's worth anything but I hope that the 2 stickers on it will deter a thief because the frame no. and picture of the bike is stored somewhere. I just bought some rather expensive tyres, the final small addition to getting it just right so defo don't want it stolen now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Ironically, a former colleague who left us and was also moving away abandoned her older and non glamorous bike chained to a post, and nearly a year later it was still there and quite intact.
> 
> Goes to show, making your bike unattractive (if such thing is possible outside of painting it in ludicrous colours) might really make it safer.


That was always my strategy with my old tourer/commuter, I remember sorting out a few second hand bits for it in the bike coop once and deliberately choosing mismatched grips for the wide handlebars. I could leave it chained in the middle of the Headrow on a Friday night and have no bother at all, forty year old steel frame with random bits and cheap wheels, but could still go like shit off a shovel. It’s the best security strategy.

Mind, it’d probably still have got robbed in London because cunts strip bits off anything there. Never got that far as someone turned across me in queuing traffic and bent the forks before I moved there, the three grand compo paid for my fancy road bike that I can’t lock anywhere...


----------



## nick (Jun 11, 2021)

Winot said:


> They look really useful - have bought a few cheers.


Just looked at these again. They sell a set of keys for £2.50 - so a relatively minor outlay for a prospective wrongun with access to an internet browser.
Key is nice and small to carry around. 
Though it all counts towards the "safety in variety" security ethos: a U lock + a chain + a z-lok means they need to be tooled up with all of angle grinder, bolt cutter and a 2.50 key (assuming all 3 are actually secured to another object

Of course, when my beloved Orange p7 got taken , they didn't bother with the chain - which was still there after the event (and which I still use - Abus City Chain x-Plus) . They must have just cut through the top tube and bent the frame enough to get it free.   Wankers


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 11, 2021)

What do we think?, 6 grand?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> What do we think?, 6 grand?
> 
> View attachment 273006



No reflectors, not road legal. Cantilever breaks, no bell. That's a big old fucking gear


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

£6K? They saw you coming - those brakes look terrible. what brand is it? did they make it for you?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> £6K? They saw you coming - those brakes look terrible. what brand is it? did they make it for you?


Is was a gift for boris from Biden.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is was a gift for boris from Biden.


ah, he be trolling then. or wishing for his demise when going fast downhill


----------



## maomao (Jun 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, he be trolling then. or wishing for his demise when going fast downhill


It would be nice if he'd cut through all but one strand of each brake cable.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 11, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> What do we think?, 6 grand?
> 
> View attachment 273006


All sorts of subliminal messaging going on here. Stars and stripes on the top tube, union jack on the down tube 🧐 mixed black and silver finishing kit?? No bike builder worth their salt has done that accidentally or without it being a conscious decision... a massive one-by cassette on a road bike? Electronic shifting but cantilever brakes? I reckon Biden's asked someone to make the most insultingly embarrassing bike built out of the leftover crap in the workshop that they can get away with. Because Boris is too thick to understand it.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dont know where the £6k came from. Every story I can find says $1500 for bike and helmet. 

It's all American parts built in 10 days and the fella who built it usually starts his builds at £3k with a year plus long waiting list so I imagine he's just thrown together whatever was hanging around the workshop.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2021)

Now Charlie does have a nice bike - saddles to low but it looks lovely. Boris bike is going to manage the Cornish hills much better though if it doesn't fall to bits.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2021)

Saddle's not too low - the whole bloody bike's too small.

My advice is to always go to the next size bigger than Pashley recommend on their sizing chart  Sizing Guide | Size your Pashley Cycle

I was able to test-ride the recommended sized Roadster and Guv'nor for my tiny legs. But in each case I tried (and bought) the next size up and it transformed the riding experience.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Saddle's not too low - the whole bloody bike's too small.
> 
> My advice is to always go to the next size bigger than Pashley recommend on their sizing chart  Sizing Guide | Size your Pashley Cycle
> 
> I was able to test-ride the recommended sized Roadster and Guv'nor for my tiny legs. But in each case I tried (and bought) the next size up and it transformed the riding experience.



Turns out he borrowed it to lead off a race or something.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2021)

Got up at 5am this morning and did just shy of 40 miles on the empty roads. Was fabulous.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2021)

I forgot I don't like steel frames for a few minutes and bought a Surly Lowside.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2021)

Matching hand tattoos with that, sir?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Matching hand tattoos with that, sir?





Bought it for the BMX park and pump track. Definitely no WG Grace beard or flannel shirt on the horizon.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 12, 2021)

Ominous creaking sounds coming from what sounds like the bottom bracket - only when pedalling. I should tighten the chainring bolts etc before i book it in to the shop, right? Couple of forums suggest there are more likely candidates than the bracket. Bikes just under 2 years old, only done maybe two thousand km.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2021)

If it's a press fit (Campagnolo excepted) you've got about twice as far as normal before the creaking starts.

Blue loctite helps until you have to get the BB out again then you need a flamethrower to supplement your Park RT-1.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Ominous creaking sounds coming from what sounds like the bottom bracket - only when pedalling. I should tighten the chainring bolts etc before i book it in to the shop, right? Couple of forums suggest there are more likely candidates than the bracket. Bikes just under 2 years old, only done maybe two thousand km.


Take off the pedals, grease the threads and put them back on.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 12, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Dont know where the £6k came from. Every story I can find says $1500 for bike and helmet.
> 
> It's all American parts built in 10 days and the fella who built it usually starts his builds at £3k with a year plus long waiting list so I imagine he's just thrown together whatever was hanging around the workshop.



Say $6,000 (dollars, not pounds): President Biden gave U.K.'s Boris Johnson a bike made at North Philly shop


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Ominous creaking sounds coming from what sounds like the bottom bracket - only when pedalling. I should tighten the chainring bolts etc before i book it in to the shop, right? Couple of forums suggest there are more likely candidates than the bracket. Bikes just under 2 years old, only done maybe two thousand km.


Yep. Tighten the chainring bolts, the crank bolts, and grease the pedal threads, because those are the first things the shop will try. Other common culprits are the saddle clamp and the stem clamp bolts, or the wheel qrs not being clamped tight enough (people will swear blind it's coming from their BB and it will often eventually turn out to be one of these)


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 12, 2021)

Cheers! Tomorrow’s activities sorted!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Say $6,000 (dollars, not pounds): President Biden gave U.K.'s Boris Johnson a bike made at North Philly shop


When you click on the Inquirer link in that article it says the budget was $1500. Michael Tanenbaum is clearly a fucking idiot.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2021)

Not bought a bike for ages but this was only £25 so couldn't leave it. 

Rust spots here and there but otherwise looks like it's barely been ridden. Clicks through the gears nicely and the brakes work well for something that's been stood for years. I've not had a mountain bike for years and it's proper comfy. I'll probably ride it through summer and strip it down at some point with a view to turn it into a tourer.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 13, 2021)

braindancer said:


> Had a cracking weekend on the bike in mid Wales - hills, hills, hills galore...
> 
> Then I did a 5 mile ride yesterday and fell off into a stream and sprained my wrist 😑
> View attachment 271360


Sprained wrist turned out to be a fracture.  No riding for me for the foreseeable 😕 - bit frustrating to probably miss peak weather....


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2021)

Got the Inbred (On-one had a propensity for silly names) fixed up and did some light trails this weekend... Parkwood springs on Friday (blue with optional red bits), Lady Canning's plantation (blue run, red run) on sat. Was good fun, although I did fall off. Not on the actual trails mind you, but on the access road - I seem to have developed a problem with transitioning through light gravel. No real harm done. It's a 26er, I ran 2.25s at 30/35psi (I am er... heavy) and managed it all fine. No jumping mind you. Would like to work on that, but just feels like I might lose it and break something (on me), which I can't really afford to do. Felt good though...

None of it was particularly hard (the reds are... borderline red really), although can't exactly claim to have gone fast. Lady Canning's has rather sketchy berms though, very rocky, kind of not worth it. I am now craving a full sus low-mid travel trail bike. Would be overkill I suppose - only soreness I've got today is from the fall. Bike did feel a bit sketchy and squeaked a little at times, but I mean it's a 15 year old hard tail with poorly serviced forks (zocchi MX comps).

Also had another stupid fall on a little technical rock uphill that was always my nemesis when I last rode Parkwood springs (6/7 years ago). You need to carry a bit of speed through, but it's just after another slightly sketchy rock patch, and I'd slowed down too much. My front wheel was almost over, but no, I lost it and slowly toppled backward.

I shall probably do more, be prepared to commiserate.

e2a: Ahem, didn't read your post braindancer...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> You won't have a huge choice for that budget... I'd probably look for something from the mid 2000s. Giant, Kona... Specialized Rockhoppers. GT were still decent back then I think. Trek, Scott etc. Ideally you want forks from Rock Shox, Manitou or Marzocchi. Or obviously fox, but they'll probably be out of budget. You may have to get something with V-brakes rather than disk, but they do the job. Sadly no 15 year old mountain bike is likely to be low maintenance. They'll have triple chainsets, and you need to be reasonably good about MTB maintenance in any case - they get dirt in the drivetrain, and that will wear out components unless you wash them fairly regularly.
> 
> It's a bit of a weird one with used bikes. I would definitely say it's worth saving an extra couple of hundred, because the leap in quality will be huge.


Cheers - I’ve ended up going almost triple my budget, but a Litespeed titanium one popped up locally, old but fairly good spec, hydraulic disc brakes etc., weighs in about 10.5kg which sounds pretty low for an MTB. Picking it up tomorrow...


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 13, 2021)

Currently thinking about pressing the button on this through the work bike scheme. Primary attraction is that it’s in stock, but seems pretty decent? Trek Domane AL 4 Disc Sportive Road Bike in Era White


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Cheers - I’ve ended up going almost triple my budget, but a Litespeed titanium one popped up locally, old but fairly good spec, hydraulic disc brakes etc., weighs in about 10.5kg which sounds pretty low for an MTB. Picking it up tomorrow...



Am very intrigued.

Saturday my friend turned up on a prototype mid 90s Stevens full suspension XC rig, with a crazy 4 bar(ish) linkage front fork. In lycra. He kind of showed everyone up a bit.


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Currently thinking about pressing the button on this through the work bike scheme. Primary attraction is that it’s in stock, but seems pretty decent? Trek Domane AL 4 Disc Sportive Road Bike in Era White



That would be a solid pick at any stock level I think.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

I was looking into LeJoG (Land's End to John o Groats - it's a cycling goal of mine, and saw this. An 87 year old did it on a Brompton. Respect! 









						87-year-old completes LEJOG on an 18-year-old Brompton
					

Donald and his son are investigating if the feat can be recognised as a world record




					www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2021)

If anyone here actually attempts the Land's End to John o' Groats ride (or, indeed, John o' Groats to Land's End or Land's End to John o' Groats to Land's End, etc.) and takes the A38 route through Worcester let me know. I'll probably be able to put you up for the night or at least give you a jolly good feed + mechanical TLC for the bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 14, 2021)

han said:


> I was looking into LeJoG (Land's End to John o Groats - it's a cycling goal of mine, and saw this. An 87 year old did it on a Brompton. Respect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s on my list. Are you wanting to do it self supported or on one of the organised trips where they ferry your bags and provide pre erected tents etc?


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

I haven't really investigated that yet. I'll probably do it quite slowly ie 50 miles a day so doing it supported would be prohibitively expensive I expect. I'd probably try a bike packing stylee, as light as possible, with a tent. It's just an idea at the moment, I want to do some shorter trips first to test the waters


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

a_chap said:


> If anyone here actually attempts the Land's End to John o' Groats ride (or, indeed, John o' Groats to Land's End or Land's End to John o' Groats to Land's End, etc.) and takes the A38 route through Worcester let me know. I'll probably be able to put you up for the night or at least give you a jolly good feed + mechanical TLC for the bike.


Oh that's awesome, thanks! I'll be doing the Sustrans route - there's a book, with the route in that I have. A nice quiet route. If it goes nearby I'll deffo get in touch. Will be next autumn hopefully!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2021)

If the GPX track of the Sustrans route that I just downloaded is accurate then the route passes within about a mile of Chap Towers.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

a_chap said:


> If the GPX track of the Sustrans route that I just downloaded is accurate then the route passes within about a mile of Chap Towers.


Coool!


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 14, 2021)

han said:


> I haven't really investigated that yet. I'll probably do it quite slowly ie 50 miles a day so doing it supported would be prohibitively expensive I expect. I'd probably try a bike packing stylee, as light as possible, with a tent. It's just an idea at the moment, I want to do some shorter trips first to test the waters


I did a fun, short-ish (100 mile) trip over the weekend, with a night in a B&B in Lincoln. Great fun but made me realise how unfeasible it is to do trips like this with a backback: even with just a few items it became pretty weighty quite quickly. Any hints and tips on non-pannier bikepacking options welcome!


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> These things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got these through over the weekend. Very neat. Will use them to lock helmet to bike when parked in town.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

Winot said:


> Got these through over the weekend. Very neat. Will use them to lock helmet to bike when parked in town.


They look really great!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 14, 2021)

See just on the bike chat - i'm tossing up between a 52 and a 54 frame.

I'm 5'8" but with really short legs (like 29.6") - on height the size guide is suggesting a 54, but on inseam it's saying 52, not quite sure which way to go with that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 14, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> See just on the bike chat - i'm tossing up between a 52 and a 54 frame.
> 
> I'm 5'8" but with really short legs (like 29.6") - on height the size guide is suggesting a 54, but on inseam it's saying 52, not quite sure which way to go with that.


52. Always go smaller if in doubt.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I did a fun, short-ish (100 mile) trip over the weekend, with a night in a B&B in Lincoln. Great fun but made me realise how unfeasible it is to do trips like this with a backback: even with just a few items it became pretty weighty quite quickly. Any hints and tips on non-pannier bikepacking options welcome!


Yes, I was thinking of using panniers but as light as possible (which isn't really bikepacking is it ). I imagine a backpack would soon become uncomfortable. 

On my day long rides I carry as little as possible. I did a London to Oxford quiet route via an overnight stay in Reading once and it was manageable with not too loaded panniers. 

But you're looking for non pannier - so I think the key is to have really lightweight kit. 

A few pages I drool over are here 









						Bikepacking 101
					

A bikepacking guide that helps you plan your trip, shows you where and when to go, and defines the 3 types of bikepacking (and the bikes and gear to do it).




					bikepacking.com
				












						What's The Best Tent For Cycle Touring & Bikepacking? (2022 Edition)
					

Let's cut through the options to find the best tent for your next bike trip, with an up-to-date list of tried & tested tents for every budget.




					tomsbiketrip.com
				












						Best bikepacking kit in 2022: get out in the wilds - MBR
					

Between niche brands like Alpkit and big brands like Specialized you can fully kit yourself out for bikepacking. We went feral for a few days.




					www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 52. Always go smaller if in doubt.


Yes, it's easier to extend components on bikes on the small side. Nowt you can do about a bike too big. That's why I bought a 42 instead of 46 Surly frame as I was borderline in the calculations. I iz a hobbit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2021)

I always ride with this on my back:





It has a bladder and tube for drinking which I thought would be useful, but it tastes horrible and the bladder is heavy and takes up a load of space, so have taken it out and just use a bottle on the bike and a spare in the bag. In this bag I carry my laptop, spare tubes, pump, tools, bottle, lunch and a jumper/rain jacket and there's still loads more space in it. Picking it up it is heavy, but once strapped on I genuinely don't notice it at all, it doesn't dig in anywhere or leave marks on my skin, it also has a built in back protector, for what that's worth. Done quite a few >4hour rides with it and am really happy with it. So maybe the type of backpack is important here..?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I always ride with this on my back:
> 
> View attachment 273423
> 
> ...



I'd assume so yeah.

Ones with good waist and chest supports along with the standard straps do a lot to help take the pressure of your arms.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 14, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I did a fun, short-ish (100 mile) trip over the weekend, with a night in a B&B in Lincoln. Great fun but made me realise how unfeasible it is to do trips like this with a backback: even with just a few items it became pretty weighty quite quickly. Any hints and tips on non-pannier bikepacking options welcome!


Ortlieb.




__





						Bikepacking | ORTLIEB
					

If you want to feel simultaneously free and at home in nature, the combination of biking and sleeping outdoors is just the thing for you. What you need: a gravel grinder, a mountain bike or fatbike, a thirst for adventure, and light baggage. The bikepacking equipment from ORTLIEB lets you set...




					www.ortlieb.com
				




We did the Hebridean Way with Mr W using the seat bag, frame bag and bar roll. I had the bar roll, an Osprey backpack and a cheaper Altura seat bag. The Altura bag leaked in a heavy downpour but none of the Ortlieb stuff did.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 14, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I did a fun, short-ish (100 mile) trip over the weekend, with a night in a B&B in Lincoln. Great fun but made me realise how unfeasible it is to do trips like this with a backback: even with just a few items it became pretty weighty quite quickly. Any hints and tips on non-pannier bikepacking options welcome!


I have a set (seatpack, framebag, handlebar bag and top tube pack) of Pro Discover bags (PRO Discover Seatbag | Pro Bikegear). They’re excellent - really well made, easy to use and all of decent size. The seatpack lives on my commuter most of the time as it’s the perfect size for a set of clothes, my lunch, and my day to day bits, and means I don’t arrive at work with a sweaty back. Rucksacks on a bike are horrible.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Ortlieb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I didn't know Ortleib did bikepacking kit. 

Ortleib are great aren't they? Worth the investment. My Ortleib panniers are still fine and waterproof after 15+ years of heavy use.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> We did the Hebridean Way with Mr W using the seat bag, frame bag and bar roll. I had the bar roll, an Osprey backpack and a cheaper Altura seat bag. The Altura bag leaked in a heavy downpour but none of the Ortlieb stuff did.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have a set (seatpack, framebag, handlebar bag and top tube pack) of Pro Discover bags (PRO Discover Seatbag | Pro Bikegear). They’re excellent - really well made, easy to use and all of decent size. The seatpack lives on my commuter most of the time as it’s the perfect size for a set of clothes, my lunch, and my day to day bits, and means I don’t arrive at work with a sweaty back. Rucksacks on a bike are horrible.


Brilliant, thanks folks - gonna look into those today.

For the handlebar bags / rolls, if you're riding drop bars do you need a smaller bag to squeeze between the bars? Or does the length not matter, given the way it attaches and sits i.e. not between the bars?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 14, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Brilliant, thanks folks - gonna look into those today.
> 
> For the handlebar bags / rolls, if you're riding drop bars do you need a smaller bag to squeeze between the bars? Or does the length not matter, given the way it attaches and sits i.e. not between the bars?


I think it very much depends on the way the bag mounts - how high etc.


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2021)

han said:


> Ooh I didn't know Ortleib did bikepacking kit.
> 
> Ortleib are great aren't they? Worth the investment. My Ortleib panniers are still fine and waterproof after 15+ years of heavy use.


Reckon mine are coming up to 25 years old. Amazing kit.


----------



## nick (Jun 14, 2021)

Keep on casting my eye over the Tailfin web site - any views on their pannier "solutions"?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2021)

nick said:


> Keep on casting my eye over the Tailfin web site - any views on their pannier "solutions"?




They look very smart, but a bit pretentious to be offering pannier racks that offer an 'aerodynamic advantage', they are pannier racks, to hold panniers, ffs.

And one of the pictures seems to show a rack mounted on the back of a full sus mtb, how does that work?


----------



## nick (Jun 14, 2021)

dunno bout the full suss MTB, question
One thing that appeals is that it is apparently very easy to remove and replace the whole rack assembly in about 10 seconds, so you don't end up with a rack attached to your bike when not needed (I'm thinking akin to the Raceblade mudguards that I an clip on quickly only when it's wet)

Of course it's pretentious - it's cycling kit. Everything is twice the price of anything else because "technical" and 1 gramme lighter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 14, 2021)

I think the main selling point of the Tailfin system is that you can mount it on road bikes that don’t have the usual mounting points for a rack.


----------



## Cid (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They look very smart, but a bit pretentious to be offering pannier racks that offer an 'aerodynamic advantage', they are pannier racks, to hold panniers, ffs.
> 
> And one of the pictures seems to show a rack mounted on the back of a full sus mtb, how does that work?



Pivot points presumably.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 14, 2021)

I've found bike packing bags great for when you're trying to eat up the miles. If you're touring/camping and have more gear then panniers are far more easy to use and less hassle.
Bike packing bags are a pain to pack but the advantage is you take less and thus weight and drag are reduced.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2021)

I used the onboard storage compartment rather than panniers when I did London - Lands End (via Brighton), everything I needed in the front, although I did abandon a lot of clothing and ET when I got to my parent’s caravan in Dorset due to it being thirty degrees for the next few days.



(There is a tent and sleeping bag in there - I borrowed a Mountain Equipment one-man thing from a friend that weighed something ridiculous like 800 grammes). No stove because cafes/takeaways exist.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 15, 2021)

The Pashley Guv'nor kitted out for Race Around the Netherlands in 2019.






There's a two-man tent, sleeping bag, sleeping mat, stove, gas cylinder, changes of clothes, a stupid amount of tools, lights, batteries, food - including a kilo(!) of porridge oats (I kid you not)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2021)

My knees hurt just looking at that


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My knees hurt just looking at that



Netherlands so it’s flat innit


----------



## nick (Jun 15, 2021)

respect to you both. You do realise that gears are a thing now?  (nice fenders Chap)


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Netherlands so it’s flat innit



Limburg isn't. They often do the Vaalserberg climb in the Amstel Gold Race.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2021)

nick said:


> respect to you both. You do realise that gears are a thing now?  (nice fenders Chap)


oh yes, my Pashley freighter comes equipped with slow, slower and slowest gears. At 24.7kg unladen you do need a good ratio.

Most painful attainment was getting it up Swain’s lane. With a two-year old on the back and probably about 5kg of camera stuff in the front. Still not on speaking terms with my knees.


----------



## Cid (Jun 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> oh yes, my Pashley freighter comes equipped with slow, slower and slowest gears. At 24.7kg unladen you do need a good ratio.
> 
> Most painful attainment was getting it up Swain’s lane. With a two-year old on the back and probably about 5kg of camera stuff in the front. Still not on speaking terms with my knees.



That's just daft.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 15, 2021)

nick said:


> respect to you both. You do realise that gears are a thing now?  (nice fenders Chap)



It's got three of Sturmey Archers' finest in the rear hub!

And the mudguards are indeed lovely, thanks. I got them from this chap: Woodys Custom Wood Bicycle Fenders -- highly recommended.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 15, 2021)

My Mum says I can have this bike: 

It's been in the garden for a few years, has two flat tyres, a rusty chain and is covered in cobwebs. But does it look decent enough? Is it worth doing some work on?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 15, 2021)

Leave it in the garden.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 15, 2021)

miss direct said:


> My Mum says I can have this bike:
> View attachment 273578
> It's been in the garden for a few years, has two flat tyres, a rusty chain and is covered in cobwebs. But does it look decent enough? Is it worth doing some work on?


Probably budget about 80 quid for new tubes/tyres/chain and maybe a cable inner or two. A brand new similar bike would probably cost about £350 (but there's nothing in stock anywhere). We do a lot of fixing up this sort of thing at my work right now because people just can't find cheap new bikes. Take it to a local bike shop and ask them what's the minimum they think it would cost to get it roadworthy.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 15, 2021)

I did one that was a lot rustier than that and got it back working, it was about £140 in all - the stuff weepiper said, plus some extra labour because a couple of bits were seized/rusted on and they had difficulty getting it off - was done as part of a 'full' service, which is £80 i think at my LBS.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 15, 2021)

I wear a backpack for commuting but the problem is you're bearing the weight instead of the bike especially if you stand up, and your back gets all sweaty. 

We've used this cheapo saddle pack from planet x which has been good.






						Saddle Packs  | Planet X
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				




I'm not sure you can beat panniers though. I've got a topeak rack which clips onto my seat post and is almost perfect but it rubs against my thighs.(not in a good way)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 15, 2021)

nick said:


> Keep on casting my eye over the Tailfin web site - any views on their pannier "solutions"?


Expensive.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I do have a bike but its a bit big for me. Would be nice to have a smaller one and especially to have two so a friend can come out with me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2021)

a_chap said:


> It's got three of Sturmey Archers' finest in the rear hub!
> 
> And the mudguards are indeed lovely, thanks. I got them from this chap: Woodys Custom Wood Bicycle Fenders -- highly recommended.


The guards are beautiful but probably weigh as much as my entire bike


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Netherlands so it’s flat innit


A few years ago, I rode from Paris to Amsterdam. Once in Belgium it was a straight as a die, flat as a pancake and as boring as hell.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 15, 2021)

My mate rode round the world a couple of years ago, he said the Benelux was deathly boring when we met him in Hungary. Saw him again at the end and he said he’d misjudged and in fact the Gold Coast of Australia was a thousand times worse, just endless nothing and flat along the coast in baking heat.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2021)

I remember reading a Josie Dew book Travels in a strange state. She said the roads very very long and very straight and went on for days


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2021)

Cid said:


> Am very intrigued.
> 
> Saturday my friend turned up on a prototype mid 90s Stevens full suspension XC rig, with a crazy 4 bar(ish) linkage front fork. In lycra. He kind of showed everyone up a bit.


This one: Litespeed Pisgah titanium mountain bike medium/large mens  | eBay

The white front fork on a titanium frame is ugly as sin, although apparently a good one.  I’ll probably want to replace it with a black one eventually. Also might get a ti seatpost to match, like on my road bike.

I finally found my spare pedal box yesterday so was able to take it out for a cruise round the streets and a bit of bumpy grass riding. All seems very smooth. Will take it over the bridge to the various trails on the weekend.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> This one: Litespeed Pisgah titanium mountain bike medium/large mens  | eBay
> 
> The white front fork on a titanium frame is ugly as sin, although apparently a good one.  I’ll probably want to replace it with a black one eventually. Also might get a ti seatpost to match, like on my road bike.
> 
> I finally found my spare pedal box yesterday so was able to take it out for a cruise round the streets and a bit of bumpy grass riding. All seems very smooth. Will take it over the bridge to the various trails on the weekend.



Ha, you do not want to change that fork in a hurry. Decent condition Fox forks with QR and non-tapered aren't that easy to find these days. Looks great... might be a bit sketchy on fast downhills, and that era of bike is definitely skinny tires pumped to high pressure... So you might want to think about wider tires with less in them if possible (previous owner may have done this). But definitely nice.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 17, 2021)

What Cid said, don't change that fork, apart from anything else the only new 26" qr axle 1 1/8" straight steerer forks you can get now are much cheaper (heavier, wear out quickly etc). That's a good fork. If it were going to be mine I would probably put a shorter stem and a wide riser bar on it to counteract the early 2000s cross country geometry a bit. But nice bike.


----------



## Cid (Jun 17, 2021)

Martyn gets three wheels:


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2021)

weepiper said:


> What Cid said, don't change that fork, apart from anything else the only new 26" qr axle 1 1/8" straight steerer forks you can get now are much cheaper (heavier, wear out quickly etc). That's a good fork. If it were going to be mine I would probably put a shorter stem and a wide riser bar on it to counteract the early 2000s cross country geometry a bit. But nice bike.


I had a good chat with the owner when I picked it up, and he said that his son had reckoned it could do with wider bars to be more ‘current’, I can see the benefit of that but will stick with it as it is at the moment.

I took it out for a couple of laps on one of the local purpose-built trails this afternoon.  Enjoyed it, but desperately need to get some better pedals as I don’t feel very secure on the ones I put on - they‘re SPDs with a plastic clip-on rectangular platform on one side to convert to flats, which isn’t very grippy. I actually had my old SPD commute trainers on but didn’t seem to be able to clip in (managed it at home trying it out but couldn’t replicate when riding). Not sure I want to be clipped in on the trails yet but would be OK for the ride there. Decent platforms aren’t a lot of money so I just need to get some ordered.

I also found my wrists/palms were aching just from the pressure on the bars, which might just be down to me being new to it and holding on too tightly! Had my road gloves on which don’t have a lot of padding and are fucked anyway.

I had the odd bit of slippage in places, there was a very light drizzle and the course is very stony so just sliding on wet rocks, but the occasional unexpected movement is likely just part of the experience. The back tyre is less knobbly than the front, more like a gravel bike tyre, I would have thought you wanted more grip at the rear?

This is the course, less than a mile from our flat:



There‘s some more circuits in Ashton Court over the road from there too, the main one is four miles long. Kind of spoilt for it living here, one of the reasons I decided I should give this a go.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2021)

Re achy writs, just rest your hands on the bars rather than gripping them, you'll grip harder when it gets gnarly, but generally just rest them. Make sure the position of the brake levers is comfy for you, if the position is wrong you bend your wrists. Padded gloves don't make much difference and stop you feeling the bike quite so well, so really aren't the answer.

Do you want clip on pedals or flats? I can't get on with clip-ons on MTBs, use spikey flats such as DMR Vaults + 5-10 shoes and they stick like glue (5-10's, the Freeriders have softer and therefore more grippy soles than the trail shoes, but the trail shoes dry out much more quickly, and are mostly sticky enough...)

Looks like nice trails you have near you.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 19, 2021)

Re slipping on wet rocks Dogsauce try running a lower tyre pressure. It depends on your weight and riding style how low you can get away with without getting pinch punctures but lower pressure really makes a huge difference to your grip mountain biking. I am little and don't do big hits and can get away with 20psi and inner tubes but Mr W is bigger and rides gnarlier stuff so his are usually about 35psi for off-road.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 19, 2021)

Managed to get the trek domane 3
 in order. Should come next week. Excited for my first proper/modern road bike!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 20, 2021)

Achy wrists 2. Try adjusting your seating position and/or brake levers. If brake leavers too high they will cause your wrists to ache. Try and adjust your position and brake levers so that your arms and hands are straightish as opposed to your hands being bent upwards


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2021)

Did the 67 mile Dartmoor Classic on Sunday. My mate's GPS shows him doing half a mile more than me. He gets it as a Gran Fondo and I don't


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 26, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Managed to get the trek domane 3
> in order. Should come next week. Excited for my first proper/modern road bike!


Got this on Thursday, been out to play on it a couple of times. Verrrry different (better?) ride than the old one. Need to sort my seating position a bit before I go any long rides but very smooth in gears and riding on the hoods isn’t as weird as I thought it’s be.  

(one at the front obviously)


----------



## Cid (Jun 26, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Got this on Thursday, been out to play on it a couple of times. Verrrry different (better?) ride than the old one. Need to sort my seating position a bit before I go any long rides but very smooth in gears and riding on the hoods isn’t as weird as I thought it’s be.
> 
> (one at the front obviously)



Bike fit fine tuning is always an absolute sod. It would help if there were objective standards, research etc. But there aren't. Cliche is that 12 bike fitters will have 13 opinions. You can get some of the basics from YouTube. This is just what I've picked up, and is likely completely wrong.

You probably want to start with your seat dead on horizontal - level to the ground (use a spirit level if you've got one). In terms of seat height, at maximum extension your knees should still be a bit bent. Better to err on the side of too low than too high (too low you might get some odd muscle pains and feel like you're not delivering power efficiently, too high can fuck your knees). Seat height and angle are quite good starting points, just because they are a bit more obvious if you get them wrong. Seat height is probably the first thing to get right as - rather obviously - it changes the overall position of the seat significantly. Angle is a little more tricky and will interact with front to back.

Seat front to back is next on the list I think. As it doesn't actually require changing anything. You shouldn't feel like you're slipping forward. Oh and foot position. I forget what this is, I ride cleats and forget what guidance I used. Approximately ball of foot iirc, though I used some measuring method. Stem length and stem height are really more fine-tuning ride characteristics and can probably be left for now.

Seat choice is worth thinking about if you get persistent numbness/soreness. Generally you should be on your sit bones, but these vary quite a lot between individuals (and genders).

And of course congrats on new wheels.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2021)

The quick and dirty method I was taught, in the order to do it:

Saddle - Flat. Height should be set by putting your heel on the pedal and having your leg fully extended. This will then mean you have the slight bend in your knee when your foot is in the usual pedalling position.

Fore/aft saddle position - knee over the pedal spindle when the crank arm is horizontal.

Bars/Stem - bars should obscure your view of the front wheel hub when you’re in the drops

Worked for me anyway


----------



## Almor (Jun 27, 2021)

I thought that seat height was ball of the foot on the pedal and just able to fully extend the leg by pushing the heel down behind the pedal

I spoke to some bike shop people recently, and they thought that mid foot should be over the pedal spindle, apparently allows the use of more glute muscles while pedalling, it seems to be working for me, they did point out that it might need a lower saddle than the way I was riding, just realised that will change the advice above 🤔😕


----------



## Cid (Jun 27, 2021)

Almor said:


> I thought that seat height was ball of the foot on the pedal and just able to fully extend the leg by pushing the heel down behind the pedal
> 
> I spoke to some bike shop people recently, and they thought that mid foot should be over the pedal spindle, apparently allows the use of more glute muscles while pedalling, it seems to be working for me, they did point out that it might need a lower saddle than the way I was riding, just realised that will change the advice above 🤔😕



There are different ways of getting there, but none of them are perfect, and there's a bit of a tendency for them to encourage having your saddle too high.



Yeah, I'm getting my foot terminology muddled, ball is too far forward. I guess I have mine set to the front of the midfoot. Obviously with cleats you have a limited range of positions you can actually use, and it's also quite dependent on rider physiology.



Both of those bike fitters seem pretty good... Neither have their own youtube channels, but both turn up regularly on those youtube channels. I've obviously forgotten a fair bit of what they cover. Neil has a sort of quick and dirty home bike fit guide:


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 27, 2021)

Seriously thinking of buying this...



For when I can get out and about again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 28, 2021)

Absolute scenes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Absolute scenes



If only they’d kept further apart from each other


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If only they’d kept further apart from each other



I get the impression the only kind of racing you'd favour would be this:


----------



## a_chap (Jun 28, 2021)

When I took part in Race around The Netherlands the weather was foul - windy, cold, windy, wet, and windy. But mainly windy.

The race in the above video is over a 9km section of the dyke I've highlighted in yellow.




The blue line is the course we had to take. 250km of constant headwinds.

Frequently in 1st gear simply to keep moving at all. Two fucking miserable days of it.


----------



## nick (Jun 28, 2021)

That race looks brilliant

And I am completely unsurprised that it is the kind of thing that a_Chap would have done


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2021)

a_chap said:


> When I took part in Race around The Netherlands the weather was foul - windy, cold, windy, wet, and windy. But mainly windy.
> 
> The race in the above video is over a 9km section of the dyke I've highlighted in yellow.
> 
> ...


You should have started at the other end and had the wind at your back


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2021)

Cid said:


> I get the impression the only kind of racing you'd favour would be this:



All races are as pointless as that one


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> All races are as pointless as that one



All we are is a brief voice screaming in the endless darkness.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 1, 2021)

Mr W got up at 3.30am today and rode to Oban. Not bad for a geezer in his mid fifties with half a gut.


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2021)

His average speed over that distance is... impressive.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 1, 2021)

7000 calories is a lot of cake.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 1, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> 7000 calories is a lot of cake.


There's a Chinese takeaway with his name on it when he gets in (he's still on the train from Glasgow)


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2021)

184w over 8 hours is impressive by any measure.


----------



## Edie (Jul 1, 2021)

I’m a tentative newbie on the thread! Here is my trusty steed, the skip-rescued 1970s _Dawes_ _silver shadow_  



Im up to between 20-30 miles for my long rides. At a stately 10.5mph and pushing up hills on occasion. 

I’ve lots to learn but I’ve been finding fellow cyclists very friendly! Today when I hit a traffic queue on a country road I was, by coincidence, with another (proper fully-clad lycra’d) cyclist. I asked him what he did in this situation and he said unless he can see a very clear way through he just waited in line. So we both did and had a chin wag. He was on a 60 miler! Then we set off on he was gone 🤣


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was on a 60 miler!



You'll soon think nothing of doing 60 miles, Edie


----------



## Edie (Jul 1, 2021)

a_chap said:


> You'll soon think nothing of doing 60 miles, Edie


Do you still cycle in winter or is it absolutely grim?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2021)

It’s grim but oddly satisfying.


----------



## Edie (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s grim but oddly satisfying.


I expect I’ll shirk it. It’s one thing to go out peddling in Gods own country on a glorious summers evening, and another to battle through the drizzle with your hands dropping off with the cold.

I live in Yorkshire so I’ve struck cycling gold right? How does everyone else’s patch compare 

edit: also, is there one tip or one gadget that I really need? Cos I have nowt but a bike, helmet and a little lock rn.


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2021)

Edie said:


> I expect I’ll shirk it. It’s one thing to go out peddling in Gods own country on a glorious summers evening, and another to battle through the drizzle with your hands dropping off with the cold.
> 
> I live in Yorkshire so I’ve struck cycling gold right? How does everyone else’s patch compare
> 
> edit: also, is there one tip or one gadget that I really need? Cos I have nowt but a bike, helmet and a little lock rn.



Not too shabby where I am:



Still just about South Yorkshire I think. Dark Peak.

Puncture fixing is probably most important set of things you can have/learn. I don’t bother with puncture repair, just carry a couple of spare inner tubes, tyre levers and a small pump. Track pump at home. These Park tool tyre levers are the best.

Oh and, reviewing my pic, lights. You'll need them as it gets darker, but arguably you should have them on at all times.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 1, 2021)

A few recent ones from my patch:







And, because this _is_ Scotland,


----------



## a_chap (Jul 1, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do you still cycle in winter or is it absolutely grim?



Cold/wet weather isn't confined to winter and sunny/dry weather isn't confined to summer. So Winter cycling can be grim but it can be wonderful sometimes too.

I remember riding overnight from Leeds up to Newcastle upon Tyne (seemed like a good idea at the time) when the weather _supposed _to be dry and mild. Unfortunately the arse-end of a hurricane passed over the UK as I started to ride back the next day and I spent the next twelve hours or so riding into driving rain 

Riding in dry weather is definitely preferable


----------



## nick (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> edit: also, is there one tip or one gadget that I really need? Cos I have nowt but a bike, helmet and a little lock rn.


padded shorts. / gloves


----------



## BigTom (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> I expect I’ll shirk it. It’s one thing to go out peddling in Gods own country on a glorious summers evening, and another to battle through the drizzle with your hands dropping off with the cold.
> 
> I live in Yorkshire so I’ve struck cycling gold right? How does everyone else’s patch compare
> 
> edit: also, is there one tip or one gadget that I really need? Cos I have nowt but a bike, helmet and a little lock rn.



water bottle and holder on the bike? 
If you are carrying anything, having a pannier rack/bag, saddle bag or front basket/bag is generally much more comfortable than carrying stuff in a backpack in my opinion.

do you have basic maintenance kit for cleaning and oiling your chain, and a proper track pump (for at home) to keep your tyres at the right pressure?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 2, 2021)

I reckon a really good mirror is essential. But nobody agrees with me. The Mirrycle mirror is my fave.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

BigTom said:


> water bottle and holder on the bike?
> If you are carrying anything, having a pannier rack/bag, saddle bag or front basket/bag is generally much more comfortable than carrying stuff in a backpack in my opinion.
> 
> do you have basic maintenance kit for cleaning and oiling your chain, and a proper track pump (for at home) to keep your tyres at the right pressure?


I don’t have any of those things, although it’s on my to do list to buy spare inner tubes and learn to change a tyre.

I’m going to put my bike in for a service every year (like a car?) so I’m hoping they’ll do the chain thing. It sometimes comes off, and gets mega jammed (so hard I have to use two hands and get filthy pulling it out). I dunno why, it’s when it kinda doesn’t change gear properly.

I don’t ever change the left hand gears (the ones that operate the two front cogs by the pedals) as a) I don’t know how or when and b) the chain comes off. I have a fear of being miles away from home and not being able to un-jam the chain. So I just use the right hand gears, that operate the back five cogs. This seems to be enough anyway!

I also need to look up what you’re pressure they should be (I didn’t know there was a value, I thought you just pumped them up), and buy a pump.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I reckon a really good mirror is essential. But nobody agrees with me. The Mirrycle mirror is my fave.


My neighbour agrees with you. She cycles to work. That was the first thing she recommended!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 2, 2021)

Not using the smaller front chainring is why you’re pushing up hills…

Sounds like it just needs a bit of a service to sort the limit screws on your gears. Get that sorted and things will get easier.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> I don’t have any of those things, although it’s on my to do list to buy spare inner tubes and learn to change a tyre.
> 
> I’m going to put my bike in for a service every year (like a car?) so I’m hoping they’ll do the chain thing. It sometimes comes off, and gets mega jammed (so hard I have to use two hands and get filthy pulling it out). I dunno why, it’s when it kinda doesn’t change gear properly.
> 
> I don’t ever change the left hand gears (the ones that operate the two front cogs by the pedals) as a) I don’t know how or when and b) the chain comes off. I have a fear of being miles away from home and not being able to un-jam the chain. So I just use the right hand gears, that operate the back five cogs. This seems to be enough anyway!



Definitely get a water bottle and cage -these just attach onto the frame, all you need is an allen key to put in the bolts. It's really easy to just reach down to the frame and grab a drink whilst you are riding and you must be carrying some water on ten mile rides I'd have thought.
Also 100% get a track pump - something that looks like this - which has a pressure gauge on it, and make sure you keep your tyres pumped up to the proper pressure range. It'll give you a range on the side of the tyre and you should keep it within this range. what the PSI is depends on the tyre so you need to look. As a rule of thumb, if you squeeze the tyre then it should be hard like an apple, not soft like an orange. If your tyres are under pressure and you pump them up, you probably won't believe how much easier it is to cycle. It makes a massive, massive difference.
The Joe Blow one I've linked to is a good pump but you might find cheaper ones that are just as good, I don't really have the experience to recommend a specific one.

With the chain, you should be cleaning and oiling it yourself, weekly or monthly depending on how much you use the bike. This will help to keep the bike working smoothly between services and reduce the amount of wear and tear so you don't have to replace parts so often. I'll be honest here and say even as a daily commuter I rarely did this, let alone monthly but it's something you definitely should do and I know my failure to do so has cost me money through needing to replace chains/cogs that wouldn't have worn so quickly if I'd actually maintained my bike.

You need a rag of some kind to clean the chain, a can of GT85 to remove any rust and protect against water ingress and some "dry" chain lube/oil to put on the chain - if you start riding in the winter/rain then you will want "wet" chain lube/oil to use instead. 
There will definitely be youtube videos that can show you how to do this, along with how to change a punctured inner tube but I would also suggest doing a search for some basic cycle maintenance courses, as many councils offer these and you might prefer to have someone teach you rather than learning from a youtube video.

For the issues with your gears not switching smoothly or going into the right places you want a service really - this is most likely just an adjustment that needs doing (called "indexing gears") which you can do yourself with a screwdriver if you want to try to learn from youtube videos. Personally I have been taught how to do this and suck at it and decided long ago to just hand my bike over to a pro to get it right.

You are fine to just use the back gears if that's all you need but a service will get the front gears working and help you get up hills


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> My neighbour agrees with you. She cycles to work. That was the first thing she recommended!


Also recommended by the world's most travelled cyclist, Heinz Stücke.  He reckons a mirror is much more important than a helmet. 

Once you've tried a decent mirror it's a nightmare trying to do without it.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Definitely get a water bottle and cage -these just attach onto the frame, all you need is an allen key to put in the bolts. It's really easy to just reach down to the frame and grab a drink whilst you are riding and you must be carrying some water on ten mile rides I'd have thought.
> Also 100% get a track pump - something that looks like this - which has a pressure gauge on it, and make sure you keep your tyres pumped up to the proper pressure range. It'll give you a range on the side of the tyre and you should keep it within this range. what the PSI is depends on the tyre so you need to look. As a rule of thumb, if you squeeze the tyre then it should be hard like an apple, not soft like an orange. If your tyres are under pressure and you pump them up, you probably won't believe how much easier it is to cycle. It makes a massive, massive difference.
> The Joe Blow one I've linked to is a good pump but you might find cheaper ones that are just as good, I don't really have the experience to recommend a specific one.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Through no fault of yours, I find all that a bit intimidating. But I’ll take one thing at a time. Changing a flat tyre seems number 1 on the list. I’ll get the bike serviced as recommended too x


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 2, 2021)

An alternative to buying a small pump for journeys plus a track pump for home is to buy a Topeak Turbo Morph TURBO MORPH® DIGITAL It works like a track pump but only weighs 300 grams. There are several versions of it but they're all very similar. A £27 one is as good as a £69 one.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Thank you. Through no fault of yours, I find all that a bit intimidating. But I’ll take one thing at a time. Changing a flat tyre seems number 1 on the list. I’ll get the bike serviced as recommended too x


Don't worry Eeds. Tbh I wouldn't bother with a lot of complicated chain cleaning - buy a bottle of light chain oil from a bike shop, stand the bike against a wall where you can turn the pedals backwards, drop some oil on the inside of the chain links (so onto the bottom bit of chain) as you pedal it backwards for one whole revolution of the chain til you get back to the bit where you started. Grab the bit of chain where you were oiling it with an old rag and pedal backwards again through the rag to wipe the worst off. That's all you need to do really to keep it running fairly happily.

A track pump and keeping your tyres hard will make it much easier to ride.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Don't worry Eeds. Tbh I wouldn't bother with a lot of complicated chain cleaning - buy a bottle of light chain oil from a bike shop, stand the bike against a wall where you can turn the pedals backwards, drop some oil on the inside of the chain links (so onto the bottom bit of chain) as you pedal it backwards for one whole revolution of the chain til you get back to the bit where you started. Grab the bit of chain where you were oiling it with an old rag and pedal backwards again through the rag to wipe the worst off. That's all you need to do really to keep it running fairly happily.
> 
> A track pump and keeping your tyres hard will make it much easier to ride.


Excellent - my lazy version of servicing has been signed off my an expert


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2021)

BigTom said:


> For the issues with your gears not switching smoothly or going into the right places you want a service really - this is most likely just an adjustment that needs doing (called "indexing gears") which you can do yourself with a screwdriver if you want to try to learn from youtube videos. Personally I have been taught how to do this and suck at it and decided long ago to just hand my bike over to a pro to get it right.



Those aren't indexed gears. That bike has friction shifters.

I take my Giro Aether off to you, Edie. You've come a long way on sub-optimal equipment but don't spend a penny on that bike. Throw it in the woods and buy a new one.


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I reckon a really good mirror is essential. But nobody agrees with me. The Mirrycle mirror is my fave.



Wait... On your bike, on which the wheels alone cost £2100, you have a mirror?

I think even on a motorbike I relied on shoulder checks far more than mirrors.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Those aren't indexed gears. That bike has friction shifters.
> 
> I take my Giro Aether off to you, Edie. You've come a long way on sub-optimal equipment but don't spend a penny on that bike. Throw it in the woods and buy a new one.


Thank you! I’ve bought those tyre levers you recommended actually! I’ve said to myself that if I actually get into cycling properly ie for more than one summer, I’ll consider doing the cycle to work scheme to buy a new bike. At the moment I couldn’t afford a new one (and car might imminently die as it’s approaching 15 years old).

Do you cycle in Australia at all? It doesn’t strike me as an easy place to ride due to the heat.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2021)

Fuck mirrors. You might as well have tassles on the end of the handlebars.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> You've come a long way on sub-optimal equipment but don't spend a penny on that bike. Throw it in the woods and buy a new one.



No.

That bike ("sub-optimal", bollocks) is perfectly capable of riding any distance Edie cares to ask of it. The idea that all you need is a new bike is cycling-industry propaganda.   

Keep the bike, Edie and buy new bits for it as necessary. If/when the bicycling bug bites then you will be more experienced and have a much better idea of what you wants.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Thank you! I’ve bought those tyre levers you recommended actually! I’ve said to myself that if I actually get into cycling properly ie for more than one summer, I’ll consider doing the cycle to work scheme to buy a new bike. At the moment I couldn’t afford a new one (and car might imminently die as it’s approaching 15 years old).
> 
> Do you cycle in Australia at all? It doesn’t strike me as an easy place to ride due to the heat.



Yeah, I do about 10-12,000km a year. More lately as we haven't been travelling abroad.

A trip to the bakery from January...


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie you don't strike me as someone who has an enormous amount of spare time for the watching of youtube... But there should be some decent videos out there aimed at beginners. Pretty sure GCN has done some (their tech channel probably also has intro maintenance, though they often get things a bit wrong), and Francis Cade. Sometimes just helps to have things in video format.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2021)

a_chap said:


> No.



Yes.

Old bikes are junk and that Dawes wasn't that great when it was new 30 years ago.

It's very good that Edie is getting a taste of the fierce doctrinal schisms that divide all cyclists.


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm with DD, life's too short for shit bikes. Not to say you need to spend a fortune or anything, but fuck downtube shifters (especially friction), fuck old, poorly serviced components and above all, fuck shit brakes.

N.b Obviously even a cheap good bike is quite expensive, and it's clearly worth getting the most out of what you've got. Help you learn what to look out for buying second hand as much as anything.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I reckon a really good mirror is essential. But nobody agrees with me. The Mirrycle mirror is my fave.



Need to pick one of these up at some point. Of I road cycled more it'd be a must have


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 2, 2021)

Think I mentioned it upthread somewhere, but my mate cycled along the Gold Coast in the height of summer.  He does admit, on reflection, that it was a stupid thing to do, underpinned by the number of people who stopped in their cars and tried to give him a lift/made sure he was alright in the baking heat.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

Cid said:


> I'm with DD, life's too short for shit bikes. Not to say you need to spend a fortune or anything, but fuck downtube shifters (especially friction), fuck old, poorly serviced components and above all, fuck shit brakes.
> 
> N.b Obviously even a cheap good bike is quite expensive, and it's clearly worth getting the most out of what you've got. Help you learn what to look out for buying second hand as much as anything.


I somehow knew cycling would be a fiercely opinionated arena (something about blokes and specialist equipment).

My brakes are absolutely shocking. Apparently it’s the steel frame? I have to brake all the way down steep hills, because it takes seconds (like 10-20 seconds, during which time you travel a significant distance!) to actually stop! And in the rain, forget it.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 2, 2021)

It's just those old brakes, really.  You'll get a bit of an improvement when it's serviced (and new cables/pads if they've not been replaced since you had it), but the difference between my old 1970s road bike and my new one is like night and day on the braking front, and I have to leave a lot of lead time and cycle much more carefully when I'm on the old one because of it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 2, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Think I mentioned it upthread somewhere, but my mate cycled along the Gold Coast in the height of summer.  He does admit, on reflection, that it was a stupid thing to do, underpinned by the number of people who stopped in their cars and tried to give him a lift/made sure he was alright in the baking heat.



I once came home and found two young women from Switzerland in our pool. They had bought cheapo bikes from B'Twin in Basel and, with no experience whatsoever, had flown to Darwin and ridden to Perth (3,700km) right through the infernal heat of a Western Australian summer. Their 'system' was to give 10L containers of water to truck drivers with a number written on them. When the truckie had done the number of kilometers indicated on the container he was requested (in broken English) to stop and place it on the side of the road so they could find it when they came along on their bikes and not die.

This worked 100% of the time not a single truck driver ever let them down.

 Madame DD found them fixing a puncture on the side of the road in Perth's northern hinterlands and insisted that they come to stay with us to recover before their flight home. They were so thin and tanned they looked like they came from a planet closer to the sun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

I cycled into London yesterday. I used to do it every day (from Croydon) so thought I would go for old times sake. I have been doing a lot of cycling around the south lately and quite enjoyed it. 
. . . 
Anyway. I bloody hated it. Horrible views, horrible traffic, horrible pedestrians, horrible cycling infrastructure. . . then my seat kind of fell off while I was 12 miles from home and I practically had to hold it between my cheeks while it slid off the back and pointed upwards crushing my balls.


----------



## Edie (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I cycled into London yesterday. I used to do it every day (from Croydon) so thought I would go for old times sake. I have been doing a lot of cycling around the south lately and quite enjoyed it.
> . . .
> Anyway. I bloody hated it. Horrible views, horrible traffic, horrible pedestrians, horrible cycling infrastructure. . . then my seat kind of fell off while I was 12 miles from home and I practically had to hold it between my cheeks while it slid off the back and pointed upwards crushing my balls.


My seats done this (kept see sawing and tipping upwards) and squashed my lady parts, but I found a way of tightening the screw that holds the saddle. It’s a right annoyance when it’s happening repeatedly when you are on a ride.

Incidentally, to those advocating padded shorts, my bum has never suffered  Maybe the saddles of the 70s or 80s were better designed for comfort but it’s not exactly soft. Maybe my bum is just hardcore!


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> My seats done this (kept see sawing and tipping upwards) and squashed my lady parts, but I found a way of tightening the screw that holds the saddle. It’s a right annoyance when it’s happening repeatedly when you are on a ride.
> 
> Incidentally, to those advocating padded shorts, my bum has never suffered  Maybe the saddles of the 70s or 80s were better designed for comfort but it’s not exactly soft. Maybe my bum is just hardcore!



Yeah, some don't. Anatomy is very variable. Also that looks like quite a wide seat, which is probably a bit better for a woman (tend to have wider sit bones). If you do ever change bikes, hang on to the saddle, new ones tend to come with quite narrow seats. The other advantage of lycra underwear is avoidance of chafing. 

It's worth getting a basic multi-tool (for ATOMIC SUPLEX too), as that will let you do stuff like tighten seat bolts on the road. Though older bikes tend to use wrenches rather than allen keys. You can get multi wrenches for older bikes of course, but they can be a bit fiddly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

Cid said:


> It's worth getting a basic multi-tool (for ATOMIC SUPLEX too), as that will let you do stuff like tighten seat bolts on the road. Though older bikes tend to use wrenches rather than allen keys. You can get multi wrenches for older bikes of course, but they can be a bit fiddly.


Oh yeah, I'm not going out without a tool again.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 2, 2021)

I have done the holding the seat on with your arse too - from about Streatham to Croydon. 

unlike you, cycling into town is sometimes the highlight of going into the office though you're right of course about the traffic. depending on you're exact route you can get some of the best views of the city (Crystal Palace/West Norwood/Forest Hill).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I have done the holding the seat on with your arse too - from about Streatham to Croydon.
> 
> unlike you, cycling into town is sometimes the highlight of going into the office though you're right of course about the traffic. depending on you're exact route you can get some of the best views of the city (Crystal Palace/West Norwood/Forest Hill).


Ah, well I specifically avoid Crystal Palace/West Norwood/Forest Hill because of the massive hill. I go slightly around through Streatham, Balham, Clapham, Vauxhall . . . . or at least I used to when I cycled in to Waterloo every day. 
To be honest the a lot of the bit before vauxhall was alright. Maybe I was just fucked off because of the seat and because I came back through brixton. 

I did mean to try out the Crystal Place way, but my old route just automatically kicked in.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Thank you. Through no fault of yours, I find all that a bit intimidating. But I’ll take one thing at a time. Changing a flat tyre seems number 1 on the list. I’ll get the bike serviced as recommended too x



I totally understand, i don't think anything i listed is individually difficult but it's quite a lot of things all at once.

Knowing how to sort out a puncture is definitely a priority, along with getting a track pump to keep your tyres up to pressure.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> My seats done this (kept see sawing and tipping upwards) and squashed my lady parts, but I found a way of tightening the screw that holds the saddle. It’s a right annoyance when it’s happening repeatedly when you are on a ride.
> 
> Incidentally, to those advocating padded shorts, my bum has never suffered  Maybe the saddles of the 70s or 80s were better designed for comfort but it’s not exactly soft. Maybe my bum is just hardcore!




Your squashed lady parts and hardcore bum in one post, all of a fluster now!

Learn to fix a puncture (remove tyre, check for what caused the puncture and stick a new innertube in, pump it up), keep your tyres at the right pressure (easier riding, fewer punctures) and lube the chain. Leave everything else to the professionals - less ballache + keeps wonderful people like weepiper busy.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah, well I specifically avoid Crystal Palace/West Norwood/Forest Hill because of the massive hill. I go slightly around through Streatham, Balham, Clapham, Vauxhall . . . . or at least I used to when I cycled in to Waterloo every day.
> To be honest the a lot of the bit before vauxhall was alright. Maybe I was just fucked off because of the seat and because I came back through brixton.
> 
> I did mean to try out the Crystal Place way, but my old route just automatically kicked in.



I do the same half the time but living just down the hill from CP it is sadly my fastest route!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 2, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Definitely get a water bottle and cage -these just attach onto the frame, all you need is an allen key to put in the bolts. It's really easy to just reach down to the frame and grab a drink whilst you are riding and you must be carrying some water on ten mile rides I'd have thought.


nah, I wouldn’t bother with a water bottle, I only carry a drink if I’m doing thirty or more, and then a small tetrapak with the corners folded out will slip in the jersey pocket quite nicely (choc Alpro works for me). Otherwise it’s just needless weight.

I did stick a cage on for an audax a couple of years back but that was 220km so felt justified.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> nah, I wouldn’t bother with a water bottle, I only carry a drink if I’m doing thirty or more, and then a small tetrapak with the corners folded out will slip in the jersey pocket quite nicely (choc Alpro works for me). Otherwise it’s just needless weight.
> 
> I did stick a cage on for an audax a couple of years back but that was 220km so felt justified.


For the love of god ignore this advice


----------



## weepiper (Jul 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> nah, I wouldn’t bother with a water bottle, I only carry a drink if I’m doing thirty or more, and then a small tetrapak with the corners folded out will slip in the jersey pocket quite nicely (choc Alpro works for me). Otherwise it’s just needless weight.
> 
> I did stick a cage on for an audax a couple of years back but that was 220km so felt justified.


Are you a camel?


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2021)

For reference I just did about 22 miles and drank around 700ml. And a bit more after I got back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 2, 2021)

Not drinking/fueling properly on rides was my biggest mistake for a long time. Now I make sure I have a small bite to eat every half hour or so and always take 2 bottles if it’s even remotely warm. Rides are a lot more pleasant/fast as a result.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 3, 2021)

Most of my rides are only about an hour, having a bit to drink before does me fine. No point spending money on components that save you 50g or whatever if you then stick half a kilo of water on the frame. Whatever works for people I guess.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> edit: also, is there one tip or one gadget that I really need? Cos I have nowt but a bike, helmet and a little lock rn.



Lights. Definitely lights. 

They are so much better and brighter than the ones around when we were kids. 

Many of them charge through usb though I also have a battery powered set on my bike.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Most of my rides are only about an hour, having a bit to drink before does me fine. No point spending money on components that save you 50g or whatever if you then stick half a kilo of water on the frame. Whatever works for people I guess.


If it's not a hot day I would agree. I've never needed to carry food and drink for an hour or so of cycling, though I also  don't see any problems in carrying a little water, as a rucksack of work stuff or a basket of shopping doesn't bother me either. 
If I was out all day, yes I would take food and water.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 3, 2021)

I drink like a fucking fish cycling.


----------



## Cid (Jul 3, 2021)

Yes, riding for an hour, not pushing yourself, after you’ve taken on some water, in moderate temperatures of course you’ll be fine. But it’s daft to state that as a general rule. And still best to take some with you.

I find drink to thirst works best for me.


----------



## Edie (Jul 3, 2021)

I do ten miles a day in the morning before work. (This is because I’m doing the C2C in a couple of weeks, over a civilised 5 days and with our stuff carted from one place to the next, but still thought I should do _some_ preparation!). 

Anyway, my morning ride is from Headingley to Kirkstall, along the canal to town, up Briggate and home along the Meanwood road. I take a bottle of water in a little rucksack and when I’m half way round have a breather and a drink. It’s nice to have a minute or twos break and see the swan family anyway


----------



## a_chap (Jul 3, 2021)

A few years ago I was a ride leader on a C2C over 3 days from Whitehaven to Sunderland. Most of the participants were non-cyclists yet they all made it just fine, so I'm sure Edie will find it much easier than she thinks. 

Having said that, on day 2 of the ride the organisers decided one of the riders was struggling so much that she and her bike ought to be driven to the overnight camp site. She was asthmatic and really was struggling, having to stop every ten minutes or so and use an inhaler. I thought this would be a shame and was confident that, with a little guidance, she'd be able to complete the ride so I offered to shepherd her myself and would call if we needed rescuing. Sure enough, we rolled into the campsite that evening after completing the longest and hardest part of the route, a good three or four hours after everyone else, to a huge cheer!


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2021)

General question to you bike boffins. What’s the deal with those bicycles fitted with absurdly thick tyres, which look far better suited for motorcross bikes than pushbikes? I suspect they might be fairly resistant to punctures, but are there any practical advantages to them, or is it just a fashion/ style thing? Surely they cause more drag/ resistance than traditional bicycle tyres?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> General question to you bike boffins. What’s the deal with those bicycles fitted with absurdly thick tyres, which look far better suited for motorcross bikes than pushbikes? I suspect they might be far more resistant to punctures than traditional bike tyres, but are there any practical advantages to them, or is it just a fashion/ style thing?


Fat bikes?



It's not to do with puncture protection, they're designed for riding on snow or sand or loose gravel - the tyres can be run at a really low pressure which gives you good grip and because they're so wide they're very stable on loose stuff and you don't sink into the surface. They generally have a tiny low gear range too because they're not for going fast.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> General question to you bike boffins. What’s the deal with those bicycles fitted with absurdly thick tyres, which look far better suited for motorcross bikes than pushbikes? I suspect they might be fairly resistant to punctures, but are there any practical advantages to them, or is it just a fashion/ style thing? Surely they cause more drag/ resistance than traditional bicycle tyres?


Fat bikes?  You can ride them on Sandy beaches etc., very low tyre pressure. I think that’s the point, although there is a fashion element to them as you see a few about in cities.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 3, 2021)

Seen a few around London today that are electric bikes too, probably overcomes the speed issue a bit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 3, 2021)

Could have done with one last week when I was out playing on the new mountain bike toy, they’ve resurfaced a steep downhill track in the woods with loose uncompacted railway ballast, really fucking slidey like trying to ride a scree slope, I had to walk some of it. The track also happens to be part of a national cycle route, but that probably won’t surprise anyone familiar with such things.


----------



## nick (Jul 3, 2021)

Or attach a second market electric motor to it with gaffer tape, chuck away your helmet and Highway Code, put on a blue backpack and deliver curry with it in London

(eta didn't see withnails post when I typed this)


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks to all. So those people riding them on the streets of London in normal conditions are not getting any benefits from them, I guess…

I’ve even seen the odd food delivery rider using them. It doesn’t sound like the kind of tyres you’d want to use to cover lots of miles in London every day…


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 4, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Fat bikes?
> 
> View attachment 276689
> 
> It's not to do with puncture protection, they're designed for riding on snow or sand or loose gravel - the tyres can be run at a really low pressure which gives you good grip and because they're so wide they're very stable on loose stuff and you don't sink into the surface. They generally have a tiny low gear range too because they're not for going fast.


When those tyres became available a Polish guy used them to do the first unsupported ride of the Canning Stock Route http://www.adventurecycling.org/default/assets/resources/Postrzygacz_Canning.pdf


----------



## BigTom (Jul 4, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The track also happens to be part of a national cycle route, but that probably won’t surprise anyone familiar with such things



Lol, no.
 Sustrans in 2000 when they were awarded £42m to create the national cycle network:

"Shit. They actually went for it. Is £42m enough? How did we cost this out again?"
"Um, well if you remember, we had no idea how much it would cost and didn't think we'd win the bid anyway so we asked for 42 because that's the meaning of life, the universe and everything"
"Oh yeah. Best give someone a call and find out how much a road sign costs"
...
"How much!? Fuck it, we'll just get volunteers to stick up some tiny stickers along the way, that's bound to be easy to see whilst riding a bike"

Seriously though that's how they decided how much to bid for from the millennium fund to create the initial network. I think it's in the documentary "bicycle" which is a great watch.

Sustrans do some great work but my god some of the national cycle network needs to just be removed until there's actual cycling infrastructure on that route.

"It's going to cost about £10m to put a cycle lane in along these 5miles of rural a-road"*
"How much!? And what's the road like? National speed limit you say? Busy with traffic including HGVs you say? Sounds fine to me, get the stickers printed!"

*I honestly have no idea how much it would cost per mile on a typical rural a road but one thing i know for sure is that £42m is orders of magnitude below what would be needed to create the kind of shared pedestrian/cycle infrastructure you find running next to (some? most?) rural a roads in the Netherlands.

And that's before you start thinking about cities. £10m bought about 3 miles of segregated cycle lanes in Birmingham recently (not the covid pop up stuff, the two proper blue cycle lanes).


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2021)

Don’t forget the ability of councils to bid for cycle funding but miraculously redo and resurface the whole road when they put the new lanes in at the edge. Oh look, we tarted up the road for cars accidentally with our ‘cycle’ money.  Happened on the stretch by my old place in Leeds. Oh, and if we get to a road junction we’ll just make the ‘super’ highway do some awkward dogleg to a crossing where you have to press a button, and stick on high kerbs so you can’t rejoin the highway if you want to avoid waiting or turn off somewhere else.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Seen a few around London today that are electric bikes too, probably overcomes the speed issue a bit.


All the deliveroo peeps seem to ride them or electric variants of them round my way.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 4, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Lol, no.
> Sustrans in 2000 when they were awarded £42m to create the national cycle network:
> 
> "Shit. They actually went for it. Is £42m enough? How did we cost this out again?"
> ...


After an exceedingly long hiatus from cycling, my first experience of Sustrans and the NCN was using NCR21. I just assumed they were all like that - deeply rutted sections, very loose shale sections, narrow rocky bits, mud up to the bottom bracket in places, underwater sections (!), tracks where you have to duck under overhanging trees or stretches so narrow that your hands are pushing through the undergrowth on both sides. It didn't bother me on my MTB (apart from getting stuck in the mud sometimes) but then I starting looking at the comments on the Sustrans Facebook page and people were moaning about puddles. Puddles! 

It was only then I realised the NCN was supposed to be more than a list of trails for people like me to have a bit of fun on. I think there's a huge disparity between the quality of some routes and people's expectations of what it should provide. It's going to cost a hell of a lot of money to bring all routes up to the standards that some would like and I can't see that happening. 

I see they've started to de-list some routes which is a shame. Perhaps their routes need to be graded instead. Maybe they are, but reading the comments on Facebook asking whether they can use their road bike or a Brompton on some routes suggests they aren't.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2021)

The NCN is a joke. If you need to ask "can I ride a...?" about it, it's not a national network.


----------



## maomao (Jul 4, 2021)

Latest addition to the family stable:



A very generous gift to my son from Welcome to CFC - Helping Kids with Cancer . It's a lovely bike but still a bit big for him with 16" wheels. He's been asking for a bike with pedals but this one's a bit of a jump. I've adjusted it as small as I can but those tyres are way too fat and as he's not his strongest at the moment he could barely get the wheels round and gave up and went back to his balance bike after two minutes. I think I have to get some better tyres. They're 2.25' for god's sake. I've never ridden on tyres that fat in my life and he won't be doing any serious trails on it. Those mudguards need binning too. Even his big sis reckoned it was harder to ride than her (14" wheel) bike.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2021)

Kids bikes are mental expensive at the moment, we were looking for something bigger for son#1 (aged 5), all the second hand Islabikes are £150-200 and some look fucked, can’t believe how much they are new either, you can get a proper bike size for that cash. Frog seem equally dear.  Going to just hope I luck out on Facebook marketplace and find one for about fifty sold by someone who hasn’t checked sold item prices on eBay.

Does anyone have suggestions for other brands that are worth looking at? We have a Puky one at the moment which has been bombproof if a little heavy, but getting a bit small now, and the three-year old has started doing pedals so waiting for the hand-me-down. He‘ll probably have to get used to not having a backpedal bike which might be an interesting learning curve...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 4, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Kids bikes are mental expensive at the moment, we were looking for something bigger for son#1 (aged 5), all the second hand Islabikes are £150-200 and some look fucked, can’t believe how much they are new either, you can get a proper bike size for that cash. Frog seem equally dear.  Going to just hope I luck out on Facebook marketplace and find one for about fifty sold by someone who hasn’t checked sold item prices on eBay.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for other brands that are worth looking at? We have a Puky one at the moment which has been bombproof if a little heavy, but getting a bit small now, and the three-year old has started doing pedals so waiting for the hand-me-down. He‘ll probably have to get used to not having a backpedal bike which might be an interesting learning curve...











						The best bikes for 4 and 5 year old kids (16" wheels) - 2022
					

Buying your child a bike is a big decision. We look at the best bikes for 4 year old and 5 year old kids (with 16" wheels)



					www.cyclesprog.co.uk


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2021)

There's also the rental option Dogsauce 









						Cycle rental: get on your bike to beat the shops’ stock shortages
					

The Covid crisis has pushed demand to record levels – but there are still ways to get in the saddle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The best bikes for 4 and 5 year old kids (16" wheels) - 2022
> 
> 
> Buying your child a bike is a big decision. We look at the best bikes for 4 year old and 5 year old kids (with 16" wheels)
> ...


Cheers for that, a few suggestions in there to look at (think he needs an 18 as the 16” ones we’ve seen don’t look any bigger than his Puky which is a fairly large frame with 14” wheels)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 5, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Cheers for that, a few suggestions in there to look at (think he needs an 18 as the 16” ones we’ve seen don’t look any bigger than his Puky which is a fairly large frame with 14” wheels)












						Bike Club | Subscription kids bikes exchange as they grow
					

The affordable, sustainable & flexible way to get your family cycling. Monthly kids bike subscriptions from just £5 per month for high quality children's bikes.




					thebikeclub.co.uk


----------



## Edie (Jul 6, 2021)

Morning cyclists  QuickQ…

I am wanting to find cycling routes. The first “long” ride I did (to Ilkley and back) was all on main roads, and in the cycling cafe one chap and his son were surprised and it occurred to me to choose _good_ routes not direct routes in future  

How do you plot a route?

I’ve got the West Yorkshire Cycle Map from Sustrans. And if I’ve done a good route I mark it on to remind myself, like this:


But it’s 2021, there must be apps, right?!!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Morning cyclists  QuickQ…
> 
> I am wanting to find cycling routes. The first “long” ride I did (to Ilkley and back) was all on main roads, and in the cycling cafe one chap and his son were surprised and it occurred to me to choose _good_ routes not direct routes in future
> 
> ...


Yes, there are quite a few! I love the CycleStreets app, I use it all the time and it transformed my cycling experience of London and the countryside too. You can pick 'quiet' when planning a route and it'll take you off A and B roads. It's free too. I always take a battery so I can attach it to my phone if it needs more power when mounted on my handlebar. And it does turn by turn navigation so no more stopping to look at maps. 

OsMand is also another good one. Some people use Komoot, I haven't tried that yet. 

I usually have Strava running in the background so a battery pack is always needed on a long ride.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2021)

There's also a CycleStreets website : CycleStreets - UK-wide cycle routing and intelligence where you can plot routes and export gpx files of a route if you want to use a Garmin or something. And the app is worldwide! I love it so much. I use CycleStreets for walking as well, if I want a nice scenic route instead of main roads. 

OsMand is good if you're doing very long distances as you can buy offline maps that don't need a mobile signal. Thus saving power.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

han said:


> There's also a CycleStreets website : CycleStreets - UK-wide cycle routing and intelligence where you can plot routes and export gpx files of a route if you want to use a Garmin or something. And the app is worldwide! I love it so much. I use CycleStreets for walking as well, if I want a nice scenic route instead of main roads.
> 
> OsMand is good if you're doing very long distances as you can buy offline maps that don't need a mobile signal. Thus saving power.



That's excellent, shows bridle paths too


----------



## Leafster (Jul 6, 2021)

I tend to open up OpenCycleMap.org on the PC to get an overview and then use that to plot a route via Strava and then send it to my bike computer. You could also send it to your phone instead. 

I've tried Komoot but it seems to do odd things but perhaps I just haven't worked out how to set the correct criteria for my rides.


----------



## Edie (Jul 6, 2021)

Awesome han thanks so much! Going to try CycleStreets this afternoon


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2021)

Strava (use the “heat maps” feature to see where others are riding), and/or Komoot.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 6, 2021)

For route-planning I use bikehike.co.uk - Course Creator

The site has a few quirks but I like that you can choose to see the elevation of each section as you add it and you can mix'n'match on-road and off-road sections - although it's very much geared to creating on-road routes.


----------



## Edie (Jul 6, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strava (use the “heat maps” feature to see where others are riding), and/or Komoot.


I don’t understand how to do that bees, on Strava


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> I don’t understand how to do that bees, on Strava











						Routes: New and Improved
					

Whether you're looking for a new run or ride from your front door or to explore somewhere unfamiliar, you can quickly get personalized route suggestions that fit the bill, straight from your phone.




					blog.strava.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2021)

The best way to find routes though is ride with others - have a look for any local clubs or groups. You’ll find people with encyclopaedic knowledge of your local roads…


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

These two roads that I’ve circled below are pretty good for riding on if you can include them in your route, although a bit of a long drag up to the cookridge tower. A660 can be a bit fast for traffic but used by a lot of riders, and the long decent into Otley is a joy.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

This was the regular Wednesday evening fast social ride I’d do with my old cycling club when I was in Leeds. Roads are pretty good when you head over towards Aberford etc., often well-built full width roads that were built for mining traffic that isn’t there anymore. Gentle rolling hills rather than the mountains you get if you head north of Leeds.  If I was doing this route from Meanwood I’d peel off the route at Scholes and come back through Shadwell as that’s a nice route and much quieter than the A63.


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2021)

I use Komoot... First map area is free, so easy to have a play with, see if it works for you. It does take a bit of fiddling, but then it offers more complex route planning, so swings and roundabouts really. I don't think there's anything that gives you a really good idea of traffic, just have to use google streetview and try different things. Or, as bees says, find people who know the area. You seem to end up chatting to random people, so this may be a better option for you than it is for me .


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2021)

Dunno about other places, but cycle streets is pretty clueless when it comes to the peak district. Can be helpful for finding bridleways, off-road cycling though.

e2a: I mean it's a good mapping system, just doesn't tell you anything about relative safety of roads outside official routes I think. It has one marked route through the northern part of the peak district. It's not a particularly safe one. See upthread for problems with sustrans etc.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 6, 2021)

Fuck LOOK, Giant, Specialized, this is where it's at


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2021)

han said:


> There's also a CycleStreets website : CycleStreets - UK-wide cycle routing and intelligence where you can plot routes and export gpx files of a route if you want to use a Garmin or something. And the app is worldwide! I love it so much. I use CycleStreets for walking as well, if I want a nice scenic route instead of main roads.


Anyone know a route planning map for London that’s knowledgeable enough not to decant you from Burgess Park onto the Old Kent Rd when cycling from Brixton to Tower Bridge?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 6, 2021)

No tool, but if you go up Portland street from the middle of the park it's quieter and has some cycle lanes on it, and integrates with the cycle lane / crossing for OKR at Rodney Road into Falmouth and across.

On that route that it's given you, if you dip across to Glengall Rd, it'll take you round coopers Rd, and on a cycle route along Willow Walk which is better.

ETA: I realise now that you might know this and wanted something to do it on the fly


----------



## BigTom (Jul 6, 2021)

Edie seeing you are in Leeds (I thought you were but couldn't remember before), you might be interested in the following:









						Training Courses
					

We are currently delivering bike maintenance courses in partnership with Cycle North, with funding from CityConnect. These are all free of charge and open to anyone aged 16+. All participants must …




					leedsbikemill.org
				




Leeds Bike Mill offer a free basic cycle maintenance course where they will show you how to change a puncture and clean your chain which you might prefer to learning from youtube videos.

These are funded by Cycle North: Adult training | United Kingdom | Cycle North
They also offer on road adult cycle training, you might want to do the advanced course if you're not sure about how best to use certain types of roads or situations (like I remember you said earlier you weren't sure about filtering past traffic, the advanced course will cover that).


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2021)

It's hopefully obvious, but always worth repeating and just occurred to me:


Never, ever pass on the left hand side of a large vehicle.
Always be aware of the blind spots of large vehicles. This includes even smaller vans, e.g on a narrow road they might back up to allow oncoming traffic to pass (whether they should or not is very little consolation). Ideally you shouldn't be anywhere near an HGV, but if you are, make yourself visible, give a wave etc.


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> No tool, but if you go up Portland street from the middle of the park it's quieter and has some cycle lanes on it, and integrates with the cycle lane / crossing for OKR at Rodney Road into Falmouth and across.
> 
> On that route that it's given you, if you dip across to Glengall Rd, it'll take you round coopers Rd, and on a cycle route along Willow Walk which is better.
> 
> ETA: I realise now that you might know this and wanted something to do it on the fly


That’s useful thanks - I don’t know that area well.

The general point though is that cycle route apps for London don’t seem to know about safe routes. This is just an illustration of how bad they are. The route it’s given (which is the same as Citymapper’s) is fucking terrifying.

The best route I’ve found is out of the way but via good segregated paths (The Cut > Union St > Newcomen St > Tooley St).


----------



## Edie (Jul 6, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Edie seeing you are in Leeds (I thought you were but couldn't remember before), you might be interested in the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks so much. I’ve booked on to the Basic Bike Maintenence for tonight at 6:30 after my ride!

beesonthewhatnow I have looked at my local cycling club (CLUB RIDES | Alba Rosa ), but their easiest social rides are 30-50 miles with a lowest speed of 14mph. This is definitely not my level, I’m more 10-12mph.

(There is another club that caters for a slow coach like me, Valley Striders, but they leave from Roundhay which would add 8-10 miles on to the ride getting there/back). So maybe the club option is just above my grade rn.


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> That’s useful thanks - I don’t know that area well.
> 
> The general point though is that cycle route apps for London don’t seem to know about safe routes. This is just an illustration of how bad they are. The route it’s given (which is the same as Citymapper’s) is fucking terrifying.
> 
> The best route I’ve found is out of the way but via good segregated paths (The Cut > Union St > Newcomen St > Tooley St).



Yes, they're based on the official routes I think. The advantage of something like komoot is that it uses user input. The disadvantage is that it's largely targeted at outdoorsy types (Komoot is an Austrian dialect word meaning something like 'practical', nothing to do with commute). Something like that for cities would help (I mean technically you could use Komoot I suppose, just needs people to do it). I don't use strava, maybe that has some functionality.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Excellent, thanks so much. I’ve booked on to the Basic Bike Maintenence for tonight at 6:30 after my ride!
> 
> beesonthewhatnow I have looked at my local cycling club (CLUB RIDES | Alba Rosa ), but their easiest social rides are 30-50 miles with a lowest speed of 14mph. This is definitely not my level, I’m more 10-12mph.
> 
> (There is another club that caters for a slow coach like me, Valley Striders, but they leave from Roundhay which would add 8-10 miles on to the ride getting there/back). So maybe the club option is just above my grade rn.



Community Cycling Clubs may be the kind of club you want: Community Cycle Clubs | Cycling UK
They have a bunch listed within 5 miles of Leeds so hopefully one that is active near you.

Breeze Rides have a mix of different types/lengths/speeds of rides and I'm sure you'll find some slower or more social ones. They are women only which you may appreciate. Worth having a look to see if anyone is organising any near you: HSBC UK Breeze

I would also suggest asking tonight as the Cycle North project looks very much setup towards non-sporty cycling and they may well have some suggestions for you to find some slower or more social rides.
That said, I would expect community cycling clubs to be going on shorter rides than you are (the ones near me tend towards 5-10 mile rides as their normal/scheduled stuff, with a stop at a cafe or somewhere of interest) but there's no expectation of speed at all.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 6, 2021)

Cid said:


> Yes, they're based on the official routes I think. The advantage of something like komoot is that it uses user input. *The disadvantage is that it's largely targeted at outdoorsy types (Komoot is an Austrian dialect word meaning something like 'practical', nothing to do with commute)*. Something like that for cities would help (I mean technically you could use Komoot I suppose, just needs people to do it). I don't use strava, maybe that has some functionality.


That's what I was thinking about in my recent post. Komoot keeps suggesting I carry my MTB up (or down) steps. I wouldn't mind if it was just the odd half a dozen here and there but its favoured route to get me out of my road is to carry my bike up a flight of 100 steps - sod that!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 6, 2021)

Be careful if you select the quietest route on cyclestreets, it will send you down a muddy bridlepath. I have a search on the net for routes or i use my phone. Avoid A and most B roads as much as you can.


----------



## nick (Jul 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> Anyone know a route planning map for London that’s knowledgeable enough not to decant you from Burgess Park onto the Old Kent Rd when cycling from Brixton to Tower Bridge?


not exactly an answer to the question you asked, but I tend to go Albany road -> Thurlow St -> East St and then left onto old Kent road for a short sprint up to the roundabout.  It is bus lane along that bit of (big road) and there seem to be enough gaps in the traffic to cut across to middle lane in time for the roundabout


----------



## nick (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh yeah - even google maps is quite good now for bike routes, but does tend to have the odd brain fart when it thinks that riding along the A4 elevated section is a sound idea.

It did however find a rather nice ferry crossing in Hampton / west Molesey of which I had never previously heard: 4 seater, £2.5 each way plus £1 for the bike. you have to ring a bell to summon the ferry if it is on the other side


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

i just use google maps for planning routes. works for me.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Be careful if you select the quietest route on cyclestreets, it will send you down a muddy bridlepath. I have a search on the net for routes or i use my phone. Avoid A and most B roads as much as you can.


I'm still feeling guilty about the dogshit on your beautiful carbon road bike


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 6, 2021)

han said:


> I'm still feeling guilty about the dogshit on your beautiful carbon road bike


 Don’t worry. Off-road and Gravel are big things now, you’re just before your time!.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

nick said:


> Oh yeah - even google maps is quite good now for bike routes, but does tend to have the odd brain fart when it thinks that riding along the A4 elevated section is a sound idea.
> 
> It did however find a rather nice ferry crossing in Hampton / west Molesey of which I had never previously heard: 4 seater, £2.5 each way plus £1 for the bike. you have to ring a bell to summon the ferry if it is on the other side
> View attachment 277206




There's one in Shepperton too, takes you from the towpath by Weybridge tennis club over to Ferry Lane in Shepperton, by the Thames Court pub.


----------



## nick (Jul 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's one in Shepperton too, takes you from the towpath by Weybridge tennis club over to Ferry Lane in Shepperton, by the Thames Court pub.


Nice one - will try next time. It was a part of a very pleasant pootle from Brixton to Pennyhill Park for an overnighter and an agreeable tasting menu, before the return journey the next day.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

I like just going out in a general direction for about an hour, taking random turns, then just finding my way back based on instinct and a rough idea of the local geography. A good way to explore, it’s fun.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 7, 2021)

Edie, how do you deal with the questions of how far to cycle from the kerb, and primary position, and whether to use a too-narrow cycle lane? I reckon this is  at the root of most of the aggro between cyclists and British drivers. 

This is what the filth are now recommending:








But a lot of drivers won't wear it. They want to muscle in. Then you get ugly stories like this one, when a driver who claimed to be ex-police rammed a cyclist. Her insurers said she was fully to blame. The police said they'd take no action against her, so the dispute is slowly worming its way through the police complaints process:

Driver knocks cyclist off bike on purpose – then claims she used to be police officer


----------



## han (Jul 7, 2021)

How'd it go with the app, Edie?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 7, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Edie, how do you deal with the questions of how far to cycle from the kerb, and primary position, and whether to use a too-narrow cycle lane? I reckon this is  at the root of most of the aggro between cyclists and British drivers.
> 
> This is what the filth are now recommending:
> 
> ...




Stuff like this is why I think there should be mandatory theory and hazard perception tests for every driver every 10 years.
I'm looking forward to the highway code being updated with stated passing distances for cyclists. I can't remember if riding positions are properly set out in the new update or not but I'm sure there something being added to explicitly state that cyclists are allowed to be anywhere in the lane.
Of course the highway code already very clearly states that cyclists are not required to use cycle lanes so it won't help too much, unless existing drivers are forced to keep their knowledge up to date.

As for the police, the officers involved in this should be removed from any kind of traffic related duties as they obviously don't know the law and/or are prejudiced against cyclists. I hope their complaint goes through and the driver here gets charged as they should be for the close pass.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 7, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>





Jesus Christ. Presumably having given a gentle toot the driver of that monstrosity will feel they have carte blanche to steam past and it's up to the cyclist to watch out for them.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, I like the idea of a car having a quiet and a loud horn but to make it specific to cyclists is very shitty.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 8, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, I like the idea of a car having a quiet and a loud horn but to make it specific to cyclists is very shitty.



It's the Ineos Grenadier, the ultimate Gammon Wagon. Every single aspect of it is the definition of 'shitty'.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 8, 2021)

On my way to work in the rain I get cut off by 3 cars on a narrow road.  Being the immature 50yo that I am I chase down the last car, some cunty I`m late for work, looking at my phone, driving recklessly and speeding because I`m important and too fucking lazy to wake up in time to get to work early person.  Said cunt pulls into a parking lot with me not far behind, slams his van into reverse to park and I bounce off of the rear quarter; didn`t fall because of excellent cycling skills (luck).  Dickhead is getting out of the car, me swearing at him in English (instinct) then switch to Japanese.  Dickhead thinks twice, gets back in the car and speeds off.  My fault, I know that I need to be more defensive, but fucking cunty drivers seem to bring out the best in me.
I`ve got another story from last week, not as exciting though.  Some cunt parked his Prius in the cycling lane, and while squeezing between him and a truck I clipped his side mirror, wasn`t sure if I broke it so I just gave the finger to his dash cam as I rode away.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 8, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, I like the idea of a car having a quiet and a loud horn but to make it specific to cyclists is very shitty.


Some cars used to be fitted with "town & country" horns but I don't think I've ever seen one fitted to a car after the 1930s. 

A quick google suggests that some more modern cars (late 20th Century) have had them fitted like Bentleys and Roll-Royce. I guess there may be others.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 10, 2021)

Huge growth in number of people including families riding bikes on West London protected cycleway
					

Chiswick High Road has also seen fewer collisions and improved air quality




					road.cc
				






> *New data from Transport for London (TfL) and Hounslow Council have revealed 72 per cent growth in the number of people cycling on Chiswick High Road since Cycleway 9 opened last December.*
> 
> The road has also seen a reduction in road traffic casualties and improved air quality – the latter contrary to claims by opponents of the infrastructure that it leads to more pollution.
> 
> ...



Note that the collision stat compares a 6 month period to the preceding 12 month period. This is some poor statistical analysis, they could at least have compared to the same 6 months in the previous year, which would have been better because there's more collisions in winter than summer iirc, and also would only encompass 2-3 months of lockdown rather than 9-10 months. Better still to compare to a 5 year average from 2013/14-2018/19. 
And of course 6 months of data isn't enough but we can't do anything about that at the moment obviously.

No surprises in this information of course but always good to see things quantified. 20% of vehicles on the route is a huge modal share, although they choose to compare vehicles rather than people as it gives a higher number for bicycles if there is a bus route along that road. 1 bus might have 50 people. 1 bicycle probably has 1 person. so 50% of the vehicles but 2% of the people (if there is only 1 full bus and 1 bicycle). I know which stat I'd be choosing if I was trying to emphasise the demand for cycling.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 10, 2021)

Did my longest bike ride this morning, 46km in 2.5 hours including some noodling about when I got back to go get house keys off my other half. Crossness water treatment plant. Such glamour. 



And some dickhead had closed and padlocked the gate on quiet way 14 just before that. Wtf.


----------



## Cid (Jul 10, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Did my longest bike ride this morning, 46km in 2.5 hours including some noodling about when I got back to go get house keys off my other half. Crossness water treatment plant. Such glamour. View attachment 277878
> And some dickhead had closed and padlocked the gate on quiet way 14 just before that. Wtf.
> 
> View attachment 277879



The words 'angle' and 'grinder' spring to mind.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah, not the sort of kit I normally have in my toolbag though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2021)

Just found out a member of my club was killed by a car driver whilst taking part in a TT. Fuck.









						Cyclist dies in road crash near Redditch
					

The man was riding his bike in Alcester when he was in collision with a car on Wednesday night




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




RIP Martin.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 16, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah, not the sort of kit I normally have in my toolbag though.



You can break a lot of padlocks with two spanners. I did it when I got clamped in Sydney but I had to go and buy the spanners.


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2021)

First day of C2C. 40 miles inc Whinlatter pass. We got the weather! Wish me luck


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> First day of C2C. 40 miles inc Whinlatter pass. We got the weather! Wish me luck


Go Edie!


----------



## han (Jul 17, 2021)

Good luck and enjoy!  Lovely sunny weather for you!


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> First day of C2C. 40 miles inc Whinlatter pass. We got the weather! Wish me luck



In this weather ignore the advice of certain people, and take plenty of water.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2021)

And use high factor suncream, reapplying as needed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> First day of C2C. 40 miles inc Whinlatter pass. We got the weather! Wish me luck


Good luck. Did you get your gears sorted in the end? Whinlatter will be… _interesting_ if not


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good luck. Did you get your gears sorted in the end? Whinlatter will be… _interesting_ if not



Oh shit that looks...

It looks absolutely fine Edie , just fine. Plenty of water. Plenty!


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good luck. Did you get your gears sorted in the end? Whinlatter will be… _interesting_ if not


We’re cheating on ebikes! It was a tossup in the end. I fancied the challenge of proper bikes, but was a bit worried the man mightn’t make it (he’s older than me). So we went for enjoyment over endurance in the end. I’m quietly a bit gutted tho, I like a challenge


----------



## weepiper (Jul 17, 2021)

Oh have a lovely time Edie!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> We’re cheating on ebikes! It was a tossup in the end. I fancied the challenge of proper bikes, but was a bit worried the man mightn’t make it (he’s older than me). So we went for enjoyment over endurance in the end. I’m quietly a bit gutted tho, I like a challenge


Ah, you can just enjoy the scenery then


----------



## a_chap (Jul 17, 2021)

Drink lots of water but also make sure you have electrolytes. Salty snacks will do.

Oh, and good luck. Take plenty of pics too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just found out a member of my club was killed by a car driver whilst taking part in a TT. Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP. A lot of TTs are A roads, it's just a bad idea to be on them on a bike.


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2021)

Fucking hell I tell you something for nothing there is no bloody way I would of made that on the silver shadow. That was testing on the ebike! Five hours, 40 miles, 2000 calories. It’s also not “fairly flat” you motherfuckers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2021)

Everything is relative.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> Fucking hell I tell you something for nothing there is no bloody way I would of made that on the silver shadow. That was testing on the ebike! Five hours, 40 miles, 2000 calories. It’s also not “fairly flat” you motherfuckers
> 
> View attachment 279016



Vertical is flat!


----------



## sideboob (Jul 18, 2021)

I bicycled over 25km to get to the egg vending machine and it's gone.  The little eggy restaurant and the vending machine are gone.  Hopefully not a covid victim.
Gratuitous picture for those of you who have a certain disdain for shitty old bicycles.  3X8 FTW, I'm to old to grind out mountains on a compact groupset


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2021)

Nowt wrong with the groupset, but for the love of god sort out that rear brake cable


----------



## sideboob (Jul 18, 2021)

Wanted to try a fully sheathed cable.  Apparently it was a success, as the fr. derailleur cable is rusting during rainy season.  Ya I know, stainless cables, but this was built as cheap as possible.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2021)

sideboob said:


> Wanted to try a fully sheathed cable.  Apparently it was a success, as the fr. derailleur cable is rusting during rainy season.  Ya I know, stainless cables, but this was built as cheap as possible.


Nowt wrong with that, it’s the “flapping in the wind” aesthetic that’s the issue


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2021)

Our for a gravel ride with the kids round our local park/woodland trails. Christ on a, errr, bike, it’s hot


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

Just done a cheeky fifteen miler and can confirm that yes, it is hot!

On the way back I got in the middle of an organised ride, ended up following the ride’s pro rider up a hill, he was going at a fair lick but grunting away, then he shouts “who the fuck is that keeping up with me!?”

“E bike!”

so we ride together for a while, overtaking all the non pro, non e-bikers, him saying how much he rates ebikes. Then
On the flat I can keep up but it’s fucking hard work, so I feign a phone call and bid him farewell. About two miles on, down a narrow track that is very shaded and is quite steep with bastard roots and rocks I come across him on his back, shoulder dislocated and shaking with shock. Talk to him and get him some water, he calms down a bit, some more riders come along and he bravely stands up, they are all concerned as to how far the end of the track is but I ride it often so know it is not much more than a mile and then about half a mile on to their finish point at a school in Chilworth. So we push his bike as he hobbles on and see him to the end, poor fucker, seems he’s popped his shoulder before, very painful.

I forget that mountain biking can be dangerous, I like it as I hate mixing it with traffic, but it only takes a root you don’t see and over you go.

I think I will look in to first aid courses so I am not so useless in future.

Stay safe out there


----------



## han (Jul 18, 2021)

sideboob said:


> View attachment 279147I bicycled over 25km to get to the egg vending machine and it's gone.  The little eggy restaurant and the vending machine are gone.  Hopefully not a covid victim.
> Gratuitous picture for those of you who have a certain disdain for shitty old bicycles.  3X8 FTW, I'm to old to grind out mountains on a compact groupset
> View attachment 279146


I love the idea of an egg vending machine! 
How disappointing that it's gone though!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ on a, errr, bike, it’s hot


Brother in law, who only just got back into road cycling a few months back after about 35 years is riding from Bristol to Sidmouth today with a friend. Ouch.

I‘ll take the mtb out for an hour or so shortly, I’ve been hiding from the weather all day.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2021)

I saw  a few E-bikes out when i did a coast to coast route in June, so big and heavy, it seems contradictory to me, no wonder you need a motor ?

Here's my very modest Cube Attain (half the price of most E-bikes) that fits perfectly (most important thing) , that eats up the miles no problem.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2021)

I can see the appeal of ebikes now, after seeing what Edie did - I wouldn't enjoy that journey on another bike cos hills are no fun. Esp if you're on your hills. Why bust a gut climbing one when you can breeze up instead?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Brother in law, who only just got back into road cycling a few months back after about 35 years is riding from Bristol to Sidmouth today with a friend. Ouch.
> 
> I‘ll take the mtb out for an hour or so shortly, I’ve been hiding from the weather all day.


We just had a break down there, some really tough hills down that way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I can see the appeal of ebikes now, after seeing what Edie did - I wouldn't enjoy that journey on another bike cos hills are no fun. Esp if you're on your hills. Why bust a gut climbing one when you can breeze up instead?


Because hills _are_ fun 

That said, ebikes are brilliant. They open up cycling to groups of people that otherwise wouldn’t.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because hills _are_ fun
> 
> That said, ebikes are brilliant. They open up cycling to groups of people that otherwise wouldn’t.


nothing that makes your lungs hurt is fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> nothing that makes your lungs hurt is fun


apart from bucket bongs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

E bikes are heavy, I have had to adjust the way I ride, making sure I am in the right gear in advance as pulling away in a high gear drains the battery and the motor likes a high cadence. Also you use your upper body a lot more, my arms are getting like Popeye's. Was off the road for three weeks with a charging issue, luckily Canyon's UK service centre is fairly local, in Chessington, (YT's is walking distance from home, so would have been better). Neither Canyon nor Shimano know what went wrong but they replaced the motor and all the electrics in the end. Bike came with a 4 year warranty, which isn't too shabby. Went out Thursday for 30 miles, yesterday for 30 and today for 15, that just would never have happened on the analogue bike. Good for physical health and also for mental health, bar the poor sod bashing his shoulder today.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> nothing that makes your lungs hurt is fun


It’s type 2 fun.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because hills _are_ fun


Exactly , witnessing your descent can be so exhilarating, did I climb all this ?
You don't need an expensive bike to climb, just a light bike will do.

I'll agree hills can be hard, I normally have one ride in early spring that destroys me and I want to give up.....and then a summer of cycling.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

Max Mosley liked cycling up hills.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They open up cycling to groups of people that otherwise wouldn’t.



That's not a positive. You can see batteryshaggers on bike paths here tooling along at 25km/h with zero bike handling skills and subsequent pile ups.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> That's not a positive. You can see batteryshaggers on bike paths here tooling along at 25km/h with zero bike handling skills and subsequent pile ups.




See The Cycling Chat Thread

Batteryshagger   comes to the aid of pro-mtb-er who's had a, er, pile up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> That's not a positive. You can see batteryshaggers on bike paths here tooling along at 25km/h with zero bike handling skills and subsequent pile ups.


And here I see older people out in the fresh air, couples who otherwise couldn’t ride together enjoying themselves etc etc


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

There’s absolutely no way we could have done this together on road bikes. He just isn’t fit enough. I think I _could_ have, but it would have been the sole focus and there would have been times I would have significantly struggled (had to stop and been utterly exhausted and worried I wasn’t gonna make it). With the ebikes it’s… fun. And that’s okay


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

I think beesonthewhatnow has the right attitude


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah that’s a lot of weird gatekeeping tbh


----------



## BigTom (Jul 19, 2021)

No way. Cycling is serious business for serious people. Things were great when it was all penny farthings, then the safety bicycle came along and anyone could ride a bike! It's all been downhill since then. Or should that be uphill since we're talking about bicycles and downhill is the best direction for hills to go in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2021)

I become an complete fan of eBikes when one of the older guys at my club got one. It means he can still come out on the big group rides with all his mates twice a week. 50 to 60 miles or more, still doing the tough climbs etc.

He’s 84.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Exactly , witnessing your descent can be so exhilarating, did I climb all this ?
> You don't need an expensive bike to climb, just a light bike will do.
> 
> I'll agree hills can be hard, I normally have one ride in early spring that destroys me and I want to give up.....and then a summer of cycling.


You just need gears tbf, I'm glad I put a 32 on the back before I went to Devon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

BigTom said:


> No way. Cycling is serious business for serious people. Things were great when it was all penny farthings, then the safety bicycle came along and anyone could ride a bike! It's all been downhill since then. Or should that be uphill since we're talking about bicycles and downhill is the best direction for hills to go in.


i’ve had this similar arguments with djs who slag off digital djing and using sync to mix tracks together. if it makes things easier, then why not use those tools? then you have more time for selection


----------



## han (Jul 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I become an complete fan of eBikes when one of the older guys at my club got one. It means he can still come out on the big group rides with all his mates twice a week. 50 to 60 miles or more, still doing the tough climbs etc.
> 
> He’s 84.


Brilliant! Yes, this is what it's all about. Accessibility for everyone. The more people who are able to cycle, who want to, the better for us all. We don't need any more tribalism.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 19, 2021)

Our club actually split into two over batteryshagging. It was like when the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine departed from the PLO Executive Committee.

The Rejectionist faction now campaigns under the banner of CRUSH PEDALS OR FUCK OFF.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Our club actually split into two over batteryshagging. It was like when the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine departed from the PLO Executive Committee.
> 
> The Rejectionist faction now campaigns under the banner of CRUSH PEDALS OR FUCK OFF.




Is this your club? Amish - Wikipedia

Every time something new comes along one group of Amish decide it is OK and another decides it is ungodly and they split.

You should have a word with the wankers in the rejectionist group who use gears on their bikes, cheating bastards that they are.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2021)

iamwithnail said:


> Yeah that’s a lot of weird gatekeeping tbh



Part of the reason cycling is niche and treated like an middle class indulgence is the self selecting bias towards the only cyclists capable of enjoying the roads being masochists and testosterone junkies. Cue the final output of 50-60 years of that being the lesser spotted MAMIL.

Its good that's being overturned but those attitudes and subsequent contempt by car users towards cyclists are fairly baked in, it'll be a while till they go.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 19, 2021)

I just deal with that sort of ridiculous judgy bullshit by simply not being a member of a club 👍


----------



## klang (Jul 19, 2021)

not blaming individuals for having fun, but the whole e bike, e scooter and e car thing worries me. climate change is real, it needs tackling here and now. surely producing millions and millions of batteries that need charging and are likely to end in landfills raises more questions than it answers...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I just deal with that sort of ridiculous judgy bullshit by simply not being a member of a club 👍


aye, it’s my idea of a nightmare. i like cycling cos it’s solitary. and would only probably enjoy cycling with one close friend or a small group of them. there’s no way i’d enjoy competing in anything let alone with my club mates. my enjoyment of cycling is only telic in the sense of wanting to get from A to B, otherwise it is without goals and purely for fun. i don’t even bother with measuring how far i’ve gone or how fast i’ve gone anymore as it just gets in the way and complicates the pure fun i get out of the only physical activity i enjoy (bar walking)


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh my god I’m enjoying this SO MUCH. The route is spectacular, it’s just turn after turn of stunning countryside, views, lanes thick with wild flowers, stone circles, mountain passes, and downhill stretches.

Its also very clearly signposted so navigation is a no brainer, the surfaces are wonderful, and almost entirely car free. Its not always that things exceed your expectations in this country but this is very well done. It’s an absolute joy.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 19, 2021)

littleseb said:


> not blaming individuals for having fun, but the whole e bike, e scooter and e car thing worries me. climate change is real, it needs tackling here and now. surely producing millions and millions of batteries that need charging and are likely to end in landfills raises more questions than it answers...



I think the key here is in creating and enforcing legislation that will make manufacturers responsible for recycling batteries. Renault currently recycle 100% of their batteries so it is possible to do: Electric cars: What will happen to all the dead batteries?

I think the urgency of climate change outweighs the end-of-life issue of lithium-ion batteries, which can be recycled. There is more environmental issues I think in the production of the batteries and especially the mining of lithium. I also think the production of nickel is terrible but I can't remember for sure if Li-On batteries use nickel or if I'm thinking of the old nickel-cadmium batteries which household batteries were some time ago.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

And the batteries last quite a while, for my bike they say that after 1000 charges you will have 60% life left. 1000 charges is ~60 miles a day, every day for three years, 60,000 miles, a distance which until recently was very much the half life of a car.


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

littleseb said:


> not blaming individuals for having fun, but the whole e bike, e scooter and e car thing worries me. climate change is real, it needs tackling here and now. surely producing millions and millions of batteries that need charging and are likely to end in landfills raises more questions than it answers...


I thought I was being very environmentally good due to not causing any emissions! Just goes to show you can never win at this stuff.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 19, 2021)

Edie how _fantastic_ to see you totally bitten by the cycling bug 👍👍
We are off on our hols for a couple of days tomorrow to Mull to camp. Forecast is pretty braw!


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Edie how _fantastic_ to see you totally bitten by the cycling bug 👍👍
> We are off on our hols for a couple of days tomorrow to Mull to camp. Forecast is pretty braw!
> 
> View attachment 279452
> View attachment 279453


I’ve seen another couple of bikes packed like that instead of panniers. What’s the benefit? Are you staying in B&Bs or camping (surely not with that pack size?). Are the kids coming? Need more trip details!

And yes, it’s fun cycling! I’d never have thought it’d be for me tbh. Too outdoorsy and fit. But I’ve so enjoyed it this summer.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’ve seen another couple of bikes packed like that instead of panniers. What’s the benefit? Are you staying in B&Bs or camping (surely not with that pack size?). Are the kids coming? Need more trip details!
> 
> And yes, it’s fun cycling! I’d never have thought it’d be for me tbh. Too outdoorsy and fit. But I’ve so enjoyed it this summer.


Camping. We also have Mr W's bike packed the same way, a smallish rucksack (me) and a post bag/courier bag (him) with a 3-man tent in it. This is the luxury version of doing this for us (we have a much smaller lightweight tiny tent for wild camping which would just go in one of the bike bags) because it's the first time we've tried camping since he got ill and a bit of extra space/privacy for changing etc seems wise. And we're using an actual campsite with toilet/shower facilities.

Why this kind of bags? Because you can't fit normal pannier racks to these bikes (no frame eyelets/the geometry doesn't work - especially on my tiny bike).

Edit, no kids this time, they're at their dad's.


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Camping. We also have Mr W's bike packed the same way, a smallish rucksack (me) and a post bag/courier bag (him) with a 3-man tent in it. This is the luxury version of doing this for us (we have a much smaller lightweight tiny tent for wild camping which would just go in one of the bike bags) because it's the first time we've tried camping since he got ill and a bit of extra space/privacy for changing etc seems wise. And we're using an actual campsite with toilet/shower facilities.
> 
> Why this kind of bags? Because you can't fit normal pannier racks to these bikes (no frame eyelets/the geometry doesn't work - especially on my tiny bike).
> 
> Edit, no kids this time, they're at their dad's.


Holy moly. Hardcore! Hope the weather holds and you have a fantastic time xx


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

Hope you have plenty of sunscreen weepiper


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> I thought I was being very environmentally good due to not causing any emissions! Just goes to show you can never win at this stuff.



Those who don’t use ebikes huff and puff up the hills, belching out far more CO2 than those who came properly equipped for the task


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 19, 2021)

I read a tweet by the Association of British Drivers that cyclists probably produce as much CO2 as a car when 'peddling hard'.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I read a tweet by the Association of British Drivers that cyclists probably produce as much CO2 as a car when 'peddling hard'.


The ABD are a bunch of utter lunatics.


----------



## klang (Jul 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I read a tweet by the Association of British Drivers that cyclists probably produce as much CO2 as a car when 'peddling hard'.


bollox


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 19, 2021)

They got such an unfavourable response that they deleted their twitter account.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2021)

littleseb said:


> bollox



Tbf no car has ever peddled hard.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> Oh my god I’m enjoying this SO MUCH. The route is spectacular, it’s just turn after turn of stunning countryside, views, lanes thick with wild flowers, stone circles, mountain passes, and downhill stretches.
> 
> Its also very clearly signposted so navigation is a no brainer, the surfaces are wonderful, and almost entirely car free. Its not always that things exceed your expectations in this country but this is very well done. It’s an absolute joy.


Definitely being added to the list of 'stuff to do if I ever get enough time off work _and _away from the kids'  got a fair few years to find someone to do it with then


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's some good news about the carbon footprint of bikes and e-bikes: How green is cycling? Riding, walking, ebikes and driving ranked


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2021)

Devilishly hilly today…


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2021)

Seeing that has reminded me of something I meant to post at the weekend after my ride with the kids...

My little boy (6 years old) likes having the wahoo on his bike when we ride. Checked the stats when we got back, his max speed was 28mph (45kph)  Kids have no fear


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> Devilishly hilly today…
> 
> View attachment 279507


 you’ll never get anywhere at that speed


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you’ll never get anywhere at that speed


Shall I take the picture at 50km/h next time?


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seeing that has reminded me of something I meant to post at the weekend after my ride with the kids...
> 
> My little boy (6 years old) likes having the wahoo on his bike when we ride. Checked the stats when we got back, his max speed was 28mph (45kph)  Kids have no fear



Yeah, that's nuts. I rarely top 54 kph myself... Just hairy on smaller country roads. To think the Champs-Elysees sprint was around 67kph... Give him 10 years...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> Shall I take the picture at 50km/h next time?


yes please, don’t be soft, but do it in mph, not kph


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> Yeah, that's nuts. I rarely top 54 kph myself... Just hairy on smaller country roads. To think the Champs-Elysees sprint was around 67kph... Give him 10 years...


It was down a steep hill, but still...  

54mph (87kmh) is my current record.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 20, 2021)

Edie said:


> I thought I was being very environmentally good due to not causing any emissions! Just goes to show you can never win at this stuff.



In terms of climate change you are 100% being very good, and that's probably the most urgent environmental issue right now - at a global level anyway, at a local level protecting special habitats and things like that might be a more urgent issue.
But in terms of wider environmental / sustainability questions, there's always other issues no matter what you do. Swapping a bigger issue for a smaller one is always good and whilst battery stuff fucks up local habitats, climate change is going to fuck up everywhere. Battery tech is being improved at pace and as Bahnhof Strasse mentioned up stream, battery life is pretty long and getting longer. Hopefully we get a breakthrough to a different type of battery which is quite possible as lithium is expensive and there's cheaper things that could be used if they can work out how to improve the battery's size/weight or length of life or ability to charge quickly or hold that charge or whichever of these they can't do as well/better than lithium-ion batteries.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> The ABD are a bunch of utter lunatics.



If the ABD is more than one person, I'll eat all my cycling caps. Definitely a lunatic though.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 20, 2021)

We are on Mull. It is not shit.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 24, 2021)

Cycled around the woods at speed yesterday and for a brief moment thought I was in a horror film


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 26, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> We just had a break down there, some really tough hills down that way.


I rode along that coast as a teenager with my dad on a cycling holiday, really hard work, every stream that meets the sea has carved out a steep-sided valley. 

the brother in law actually started the ride down at 11:45 pm and rode it through the night to avoid the heat, they had an amazing time doing it, watching the sun come up etc.  They must have pretty much decided to do it at that time on the day as I’d seen him the day before and he was on about going for a 5am start.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2021)

Highway code update has happened: Walking and biking prioritised in new Highway Code

Now drivers can ignore the new rule about stopping for pedestrians waiting to cross at a side road, just like they ignored the old rule about pedestrians who are already crossing having priority, lol.

Puts the 1.5m @<30mph/2m @>30mph passing distance for cars into the highway code (always 2m for vehicles 7.5t+).

Should be a reworded rule about riding two+ abreast as well, and the clarification about a cyclist going straight on at a junction having priority over left turners.


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 30, 2021)

I've already posted this on the Pro cycling thread but thought others may be interested... 2 days ago Christina Mack set off from Lands End to beat the LeJog record... She is nearly there.  Totally bonkers endurance cycling...


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 30, 2021)

That’s a very confusing graph, I had to go backwards and forwards a few times to understand what’s happening there. But very cool, I just can’t comprehend that level of endurance! 😳😳😳


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 30, 2021)

She knocked 90 minutes off the record.  51hours on a bike - just occasionally getting off to have a crap and eat some porridge.   I noticed her cycling down a dual carriageway near me and thought what a stupid route as there is a pleasant older road parallel. Then I realised she wasn't there for the scenery...


----------



## a_chap (Jul 30, 2021)

I was watching the live tracker of Christina's LeJoG attempt. Fabulous stuff.

Am very tired now having had little sleep...


I usually make the effort to cheer the riders on as the LeJoG route passes through Worcester on the A38. But every time I have done that the attempt ends up failing.

This time I made the conscious decision to stay at home.

Result!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 30, 2021)

Do they always take the same route?


----------



## nick (Aug 2, 2021)

On holiday last week - we hired E mountain bikes and tootled around Grizdale in the Lake District.

First time on an e-bike. Brilliant fun and very inclusive: All 4 of us could participate without the usual whinging from the teenagers when it came to hills etc.

But they are fucking heavy and it's easy to fall off the trail when stationary and you forget they weigh more than a normal bike


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2021)

Is cobblethumb a known cycling injury? My right thumb is killing me and the only different thing I've been doing recently is riding over some cobbles.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 2, 2021)

nick said:


> On holiday last week - we hired E mountain bikes and tootled around Grizdale in the Lake District.
> 
> First time on an e-bike. Brilliant fun and very inclusive: All 4 of us could participate without the usual whinging from the teenagers when it came to hills etc.
> 
> But they are fucking heavy and it's easy to fall off the trail when stationary and you forget they weigh more than a normal bike




They are brilliant but yes, heavy. My upper body strength has grown massively since getting one, you really get a decent workout of that bit of you just handling it round trails. After a about 2 months of owning it I took my analogue bike out and was amazed that it felt as if I could lift it with my little finger when before it felt like normal bike weight!

But the joy from riding up the hills without the pain and then being able to enjoy the ride is just lovely. Best thing I have ever bought.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2021)

‘Judge wrong to condemn low-traffic scheme’
					

A judge was wrong to describe a scheme that created extra space for cyclists and pedestrians at the start of the pandemic as “extreme” and declare it illegal, the Court of Appeal has ruled.




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Hurrah for low traffic neighbourhoods!

(and those poor, poor drivers of black cabs)


----------



## Cid (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is cobblethumb a known cycling injury? My right thumb is killing me and the only different thing I've been doing recently is riding over some cobbles.



Yeah, could be. Might also be that you’re gripping too hard. You could try letting some air out your tires, depending on your setup. Also being heavy on the brakes can lead to hand problems.

Decent cycling gloves too… should provide a little padding.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 6, 2021)

Well I have just ordered £850 worth of cycle and accessories through the cycle to work scheme. 

The tax advantage makes it all good value. 
The main reason was they seemed to be the only way I could get a really large frame as everyone else had no stock. 

It’s been a long time since I rode a cycle. Now in my sixth decade I need to get fitter and have the independence of two wheels again. 

The attached is what I got. 

Being the internet do feel free to tell me I am a stupid fool for my decision and really needed to spend another four grand or what have you. 

Any recommendations for insurance? I have to insure it.


----------



## Winot (Aug 6, 2021)

Looks good. Only insurance I have ever found affordable is house insurance.

NB if you join London Cycling Campaign you get 3rd party insurance for accidents etc. and other benefits.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> Looks good. Only insurance I have ever found affordable is house insurance.
> 
> NB if you join London Cycling Campaign you get 3rd party insurance for accidents etc. and other benefits.


I have never had house insurance, well not for decades. I need a theft insurance on its own if anyone has any tips.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 6, 2021)

I found new for old theft cover for thirty five quid a year. Sweet.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Well I have just ordered £850 worth of cycle and accessories through the cycle to work scheme.
> 
> The tax advantage makes it all good value.
> The main reason was they seemed to be the only way I could get a really large frame as everyone else had no stock.
> ...


Ridgeback is a solid brand. You really don't need to spend thousands on a hybrid, anything over about £500-£750 you are really getting marginal gains for your money.

Road and mountain bikes it's more like £1k-£2k before the gains start dropping off sharply.

As with anyone who hasn't cycled for a while i would encourage you to check if your council offers adult cycle training. If the last lessons you had were cycling proficiency at school is likely you were taught to do some things we now know to be dangerous and worth updating your knowledge.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 6, 2021)

Get a second lock, a chain one if the one you have ordered is a d lock. Hiplok: The only Gold Sold Secure wearable chain bike lock

Put the d lock low down between the back wheel and the bottom bracket.


----------



## Mation (Aug 8, 2021)

How long do you expect to keep a bike for? Assuming it doesn't get stolen, you look after it to an average degree, no one crashes into it , and you don't just fancy a new one cos you can. One that you use regularly, e.g. a few times a week.

I know there are tonnes of variables in that, including what you can afford, but ish ish, based on having a usable, not totally clapped-out bike, rather than means.

A couple of years? Five? More? Less?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2021)

My commuting bike has been in the family approximately 35 years, but probably not as long as that. But five or ten years or more is perfectly normal for a regular commute bike, you just replace bits as they wear out, the frame itself will keep going if it doesn’t take any knocks or get corroded from being kept outside.


----------



## Edie (Aug 8, 2021)

Mation said:


> How long do you expect to keep a bike for? Assuming it doesn't get stolen, you look after it to an average degree, no one crashes into it , and you don't just fancy a new one cos you can. One that you use regularly, e.g. a few times a week.
> 
> I know there are tonnes of variables in that, including what you can afford, but ish ish, based on having a usable, not totally clapped-out bike, rather than means.
> 
> A couple of years? Five? More? Less?


Oh god no my expectation would be more than a decade, maybe 20 years plus?


----------



## maomao (Aug 8, 2021)

Mation said:


> How long do you expect to keep a bike for? Assuming it doesn't get stolen, you look after it to an average degree, no one crashes into it , and you don't just fancy a new one cos you can. One that you use regularly, e.g. a few times a week.
> 
> I know there are tonnes of variables in that, including what you can afford, but ish ish, based on having a usable, not totally clapped-out bike, rather than means.
> 
> A couple of years? Five? More? Less?


Indefinitely with proper maintenance.


----------



## Mation (Aug 8, 2021)

Edie said:


> Oh god no my expectation would be more than a decade, maybe 20 years plus?





maomao said:


> Indefinitely with proper maintenance.


That's reassuring!


----------



## maomao (Aug 8, 2021)

Mation said:


> That's reassuring!


My mum just gave a nearly thirty year old bike to my cousin. And it was fine despite being a bit of a crap bike thirty years ago. It hadn't done thousands of miles tbf but it had been used semi-regularly.

ETA: When I was a courier I rode a bike till the bottom bracket separated from the frame but even that took a couple of years of 400+ miles a week.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2021)

"we must save the Great British high street"

"No not through people visiting it"









						Conservative councillors say people going for brunch are 'ruining cycle lane experiment'
					

“Driving through it or having brunch here is not knowing how Chiswick works, you have to know it as a resident or a worker”...




					road.cc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2021)

Forever, given good maintainence.

Although most will be a bit like Trigger’s Broom after a while,


Artaxerxes said:


> "we must save the Great British high street"
> 
> "No not through people visiting it"
> 
> ...


Cyclists, the only people who can destroy a high streets trade by, errr, using it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2021)

I get a new one every 2-5 years depending on cycle to work schemes but I don’t maintain my bikes, though I do get them serviced


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 8, 2021)

I bought a good bike in 1987  (501 steel tubing) and still ride it regularly. New wheels, gears,saddle, pedals etc but handlebars and frame still going well.  Did have a frame repair in 1990s after some transatlantic airline dropped it when unloading.  I have keep that as my touring/ longer rides bike and have since bought shopping/pub bikes and a folder.  
After 20 years you get used to them and if you don't need an upgrade just keep on with it...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 8, 2021)

Insurance: join British cycling and you will get on the road stuff. I use yellow jersey for theft etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2021)

My mid-80s Raleigh Record Sprint still has both original wheels (Maillard hubs), brakes and one original gold brake cable. In fact other than the replacement cable the only other thing I’ve changed is the bar tape, headset bearings and might have put a sealed unit in the bottom bracket.  I managed to sheer the front crank on an uphill start about five years ago but found an identical used replacement gold one on eBay.  I was quite jealous when I locked it up next to a similar era Raleigh the other week which still had both gold brake cables.


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Although most will be a bit like Trigger’s Broom after a while,


I used to call it a new bike when I changed the frame.


----------



## nick (Aug 9, 2021)

Got 14 years out of my daily commute before it eventually succumbed to thieves. 
It was still going strong although I did treat it to at least annual full services. Most bits had probably been replaced in that time except for the (steel) frame, headset and (carbon) forks, seat post and handlebars.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

Today might be new (second hand) bike day for me. Trying to speak to the effing bank about payment, then off to Tunbridge Wells on the train to buy a Parlee from a dentist. Have tape measure, will travel.


----------



## nick (Aug 11, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ..... buy a Parlee from a dentist. ....


Spot the stereotype


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

He's got a whole fleet of dream bikes. Also selling a Madone. Converting himself to disc brakes cos he gets scared on hills. 

You can save a lot of money if you stay 10 years behind the new technology. This is a huge step forward for me - my current bike is 30 years behind. 8 speed with brake cables sticking up in the air. Down tube shifters, or suicide shifters as the Americans call them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 11, 2021)

Dirteh



It is August, where has this mud come from???


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2021)

Mation said:


> How long do you expect to keep a bike for? Assuming it doesn't get stolen, you look after it to an average degree, no one crashes into it , and you don't just fancy a new one cos you can. One that you use regularly, e.g. a few times a week.
> 
> I know there are tonnes of variables in that, including what you can afford, but ish ish, based on having a usable, not totally clapped-out bike, rather than means.
> 
> A couple of years? Five? More? Less?


My lovely road bike I bought 6 years ago I think - I can't see any reason to replace it. I use it 4-5 days or so a week for commuting and fun rides. I keep it clean and services and once a year for the last two years pay someone to strip it back to the frame and reassemble it fully which must help extend its life. I guess at the rate I use it it will last another 5-10


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

> Parlee from a dentist.



1 star, do not recommend. Never seen such a mess of tub glue all over a rim.


----------



## Cid (Aug 11, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> He's got a whole fleet of dream bikes. Also selling a Madone. Converting himself to disc brakes cos he gets scared on hills.
> 
> You can save a lot of money if you stay 10 years behind the new technology. This is a huge step forward for me - my current bike is 30 years behind. 8 speed with brake cables sticking up in the air. Down tube shifters, or suicide shifters as the Americans call them.



You... you have Lightweight wheels though? I don't understand your purchasing decisions at all...   

With that kind of money you could just go to a very good bike fitter, and get a medium-high spec bike that fits you perfectly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

arse, here’s a first: some lowlife has stolen my bike


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> arse, here’s a first: some lowlife has stolen my bike


Shite  You insured?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Shite  You insured?


household is covered for bikes, was worried it was just for indoors but have just this second been informed that my bike is covered anywhere in the world!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

i’m amazed that i’ve got this far in life without having my bike stolen. i’ve always been careful locking it up and have always kept it indoors at work and at home. But I wasn’t this time. I have been too distracted to think how they actually managed to nick it. I had a cable at the front connected to a d-lock at the back, but the d-lock is too short and bike rack design is too shit, so I think I may have locked it round the seat post instead of the frame bit as it’s often tight getting it to lock around the frame and I was late for the cinema


----------



## a_chap (Aug 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> arse, here’s a first: some lowlife has stolen my bike



That's a shit thing to happen, OU    

Don't give it up though. The one time I had a bike stolen I spent a few angry hours patrolling the streets looking for it and found it dumped in a hedge. Was so fucking happy to get it back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> household is covered for bikes, was worried it was just for indoors but have just this second been informed that my bike is covered anywhere in the world!


That’s good at least. Your main problem is going to be finding a suitable replacement at the moment…


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

a_chap said:


> That's a shit thing to happen, OU
> 
> Don't give it up though. The one time I had a bike stolen I spent a few angry hours patrolling the streets looking for it and found it dumped in a hedge. Was so fucking happy to get it back.


I had to get my dad to come and pick me up but while I was waiting, every cunt on a bike who whizzed past me got the narrow eyes of suspicion. Was thinking I might have to batter them off my bike with my helmet to get it back. Gonna hit the second hand shops on Friday to see if I can see it - not sure what I'd do if I saw it on sale - just grab it and walk out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That’s good at least. Your main problem is going to be finding a suitable replacement at the moment…


We have spare bikes at work and I'm getting a lift in tomorrow. I also have a token for £3K for a new bike anyway. I just wanted to keep my old one for the weekends as I was going to get a heavy tourer with panniers for commuting. Not sure what I'll get now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My new bike is FIT:
> View attachment 136250


glad I have a pic of it to post on social media. have registered it on find my bike and will hopefully get a crime number tomorrow when the police call me back. Will also be checking Gumtree and Ebay and will go to the market this weekend, as well as looking around cash converter type shops


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> get a medium-high spec bike that fits you perfectly.


That's what my other bike is. It's 853 and I made the frame on Dave Yates' course. Super-practical randonneur. A curmudgeonly old git's build. S&S couplers, 8 speed Dura Ace and Rotor RSX4 cranks. It weighs 25 lbs and I really, really wanted a weight weenie superbike. This Parlee Zero is close enough in fit.  The top tube is 1cm more than my steel frame. I can get it to fit very nearly perfectly, which is the best you can realistically hope for with a carbon frame. Unless you go full custom which is hard to find with carbon and enormous money and probably not as good layup/feel as the off the peg moulded carbon frames. The Parlee gets such rave reviews for its blend of feel/comfort/handling. Riders say they descend on it faster than on anything else. And it's stupidly light, to boot. Top of my wishlist. I was always planning to upgrade my steel bike to a superbike bit by bit, but I seem to have done it in one jump because the opportunity came along. I never thought I could aspire to the Zero. It's a 15 grand build with 600 kms on it and I paid 3600. The Parlee also has Lightweights so I can sell one pair now. And it has Etap, which was part of my plan. I'm going to build my perfect cockpit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like the insurance company will send me a new bike, 'like for like', whatever that means


----------



## weepiper (Aug 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like the insurance company will send me a new bike, 'like for like', whatever that means


It means a new bike of a similar nature and equivalent quality, usually. Technically like for like means exactly the same bike (this year's model or the nearest thing they can get)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2021)

weepiper said:


> It means a new bike of a similar nature and equivalent quality, usually. Technically like for like means exactly the same bike (this year's model or the nearest thing they can get)


wow, even better - this is good insurance!


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had to get my dad to come and pick me up but while I was waiting, every cunt on a bike who whizzed past me got the narrow eyes of suspicion. Was thinking I might have to batter them off my bike with my helmet to get it back. Gonna hit the second hand shops on Friday to see if I can see it - not sure what I'd do if I saw it on sale - just grab it and walk out?



6 years on and I still eye up any grey looking bike with intense scrutiny. The bastard (or more realistically the guy he would have sold it to) is out there


----------



## klang (Aug 12, 2021)

had a couple stolen. still keeping an eye on sales and trading sites. it hurts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2021)

klang said:


> had a couple stolen. still keeping an eye on sales and trading sites. it hurts.


it doesn't hurt now I know I'm getting a new one, so I won't bother looking for one now in case I do find it and have to give the new back!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 12, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> 6 years on and I still eye up any grey looking bike with intense scrutiny. The bastard (or more realistically the guy he would have sold it to) is out there




Nah, the cunt who nicked it, a bolder fell on his head, squashed flat like a fucking pancake he was. No one came to his funeral.


----------



## han (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your bike, OU. Hope the insurance turns out to get you a good replacement.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 13, 2021)

klang said:


> had a couple stolen. still keeping an eye on sales and trading sites. it hurts.



Had to give up riding in London, nowhere to store it overnight and the one experiment I risked leaving it outdoors with a cheap decathlon saw it get the wheels and seat stolen within a week then bike stolen and a wheel left within another week once I'd replaced the damn missing bits 

London looks fairly nice to ride around now which is a shame


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2021)

i’ve always managed to stash my bike indoors at home even if it’s in the way in a corridor or at the end of my bed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve always managed to stash my bike indoors at home even if it’s in the way in a corridor or at the end of my bed.


I currently have 5 bikes in a 2 bedroom flat   Better than than risk locking them up anywhere else.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

Until recently we had 11 bikes in a 3 bedroom flat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Until recently we had 11 bikes in a 3 bedroom flat.


Fucking hell


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

One of them was a Brompton so doesn't really count. But still, eleven.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2021)

It’s all the other bike crap that really seems to take up space though - all the spares, tyres, wheels, boxes of bits, turbo trainer, trackpump, helmets etc Its _everywhere_


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2021)

We used to have 6 bikes in a one bedroom flat.


----------



## nick (Aug 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Until recently we had 11 bikes in a 3 bedroom flat.



Is it problematic that I find this statement both motivational and aspirational - I'm sure I can convince Mrs Nick we are behind the curve


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2021)

I have four bikes in the shed now, there's only one secure place to lock them and my one's at the back of the heap so it makes me ride it less. I could do with getting a couple of those ground anchors but not sure how easy they are to fit in a concrete floor.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 13, 2021)

I have chained my bike up in the shed. You would have to take spades and shovels and a stepladder as it’s chained to all of it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2021)

nick said:


> Is it problematic that I find this statement both motivational and aspirational - I'm sure I can convince Mrs Nick we are behind the curve



I've got over 30 Colnago and Cannondale frames that aren't even built up into bikes...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I've got over 30 Colnago and Cannondale frames that aren't even built up into bikes...


Pop a couple in the post, I’ve got enough bits to build a few up


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

I did actually ride one of them today 👍


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I've got over 30 Colnago and Cannondale frames that aren't even built up into bikes...


That's a habit right there. Someone needs to stage an intervention.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I did actually ride one of them today 👍
> 
> View attachment 283426


You definitely have ever so slightly prettier places to ride than I do in here in Birmingham


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You definitely have ever so slightly prettier places to ride than I do in here in Birmingham


All within a few miles of my flat. Bit steep though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just done a cheeky fifteen miler and can confirm that yes, it is hot!
> 
> On the way back I got in the middle of an organised ride, ended up following the ride’s pro rider up a hill, he was going at a fair lick but grunting away, then he shouts “who the fuck is that keeping up with me!?”
> 
> ...



Went for a night ride yesterday with 17 others, it was a led ride but ended up going down the same narrow track that the subject of the quoted story smashed his shoulder, I went down and it was very dark, a very narrow path with v shaped walls, was up on the right side v when I crashed. Was in pretty much the exact same spot. Fucked some ribs, just bruised I think, will go for a ride tomorrow and see how I get on. Guess I was just over thinking things as had shoulder man on mind when it happened. Have also reduced tyre pressure on the back to increase grip…


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Went for a night ride yesterday with 17 others, it was a led ride but ended up going down the same narrow track that the subject of the quoted story smashed his shoulder, I went down and it was very dark, a very narrow path with v shaped walls, was up on the right side v when I crashed. Was in pretty much the exact same spot. Fucked some ribs, just bruised I think, will go for a ride tomorrow and see how I get on. Guess I was just over thinking things as had shoulder man on mind when it happened. Have also reduced tyre pressure on the back to increase grip…


If you've had a knock don't rush yourself back.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2021)

Nothing is broken, am planning a gentle hour long ride tomorrow, just to loosen up a bit, if I feel too rough I’ll bit it off though.


----------



## Cid (Aug 13, 2021)

Interesting:


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

Cid said:


> Interesting:



Oh I really enjoyed that. Trip down memory lane. That early race in Peebles that the two Peugeot riders turned up at and won, I recognised a good few local faces there, some of whom are still riding mountain bikes now (and bringing them to my shop to get fixed).


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2021)

Interestingly although sponsored by Orange and Hope, neither company directly mentioned at all despite being really instrumental in the development of mountain biking and mountain bikes.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

No mention of Ridgeback either. I had the honour of working for Madison/Freewheel very briefly and we distributed them. My friend Olly is the guy in Shimano clothes handing out prizes at the Wendover Bash. We distributed Shimano as well.  In fact I was the first UK brand manager for Shimano. But I was hired by mistake and only lasted 6 weeks. The best bit was probably the commute to Neasden on the company Ridgeback. 18 speeds and slicks! Woohoo.


----------



## maomao (Aug 14, 2021)

Is there any reason kids bikes particularly need chainguards? I've just taken a three piece plastic monstrosity off my boy's bike because I got carried away while changing the ridiculous tyres and it looks a lot better.


----------



## nick (Aug 14, 2021)

Oily trousers?
Little fingers getting mashed?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 14, 2021)

maomao said:


> Is there any reason kids bikes particularly need chainguards? I've just taken a three piece plastic monstrosity off my boy's bike because I got carried away while changing the ridiculous tyres and it looks a lot better.


They have to be sold with a chainguard fitted, it's a safety regulations thing. It used to be BS6102 part 1 but it's been superseded by a European regulation now. On kids' bikes the main risk is them getting their fingers trapped in-between the chain and the chainring.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2021)

maomao said:


> Is there any reason kids bikes particularly need chainguards? I've just taken a three piece plastic monstrosity off my boy's bike because I got carried away while changing the ridiculous tyres and it looks a lot better.


Protects little fingers. Plus, you have seen children’s capacity for getting filth onto absolutely _everything_, yes? Now imagine them with an oily chain


----------



## maomao (Aug 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Protects little fingers. Plus, you have seen children’s capacity for getting filth onto absolutely _everything_, yes? Now imagine them with an oily chain


I will try and put the sodding thing back on then. Not sure how kids learn to fix bikes these days without getting the odd finger trapped though.


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

Check this out... I love how he puts his shoulders on the hoods to maximise the aerodynamics!


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

Omg look at how this guy lies horizontally on his fixie to speed past the other riders


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

Chris Froome accidentally found himself in a French TV news story about wildfires. They didn't recognise him, so he was labelled as just some "randonneur a velo".


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 14, 2021)

Best place to buy a single speed in (South) London? Long time Road bike owner but fancy a single speed for more casual urban explorations


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> Check this out... I love how he puts his shoulders on the hoods to maximise the aerodynamics!



Marvellous!

At 6.48 there's some strong evidence that a rim brake with carbon rims is adequate.


----------



## klang (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> Check this out... I love how he puts his shoulders on the hoods to maximise the aerodynamics!



gives me sweaty hands


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

I think he's just enjoying using his knees  (re David Clapson)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Best place to buy a single speed in (South) London? Long time Road bike owner but fancy a single speed for more casual urban explorations


If you don't have to go up any stairs to park your bikes, there's a liberated Santander model in Rushcroft Rd, Brixton.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm about to ride a bike for the first time since 2011. Long, boring story about CFS/ME. I shall carry my new Parlee down 3 flights of stairs, ride for 1 mile and stop for a coffee break. Please wish me luck. I'll be on tubs but without sealant or a spare.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 14, 2021)

Best of luck David Clapson I hope it's wonderful.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Best of luck David Clapson I hope it's wonderful.


Thank you! I got here so fast....I'd forgotten how quick they are. And this one wants to pass everything even when you're not pedalling. And the people at the next table clocked it and tried to guess the price. That sort of thing never happened when I had superbikes in the past. Gentrification 🙄. The main thing is that the girls like the hideous eurotrashy white spokes.


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Marvellous!
> 
> At 6.48 there's some strong evidence that a rim brake with carbon rims is adequate.



Note the weather… 

Also he doesn’t actually brake very much of course, and that’s where the worry comes in with carbon rims.

Hope you had a good ride, any pics of the Parlee?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> Note the weather…
> 
> Also he doesn’t actually brake very much of course, and that’s where the worry comes in with carbon rims.
> 
> Hope you had a good ride, any pics of the Parlee?


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2021)

David Clapson your reply has no content and is unquotable...  

I see the pic of the wheel upthread, and agree it's hideous... 

How expensive is a respray job on full carbon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> Omg look at how this guy lies horizontally on his fixie to speed past the other riders



those sorts of vids just make me angry at the recklessness. it’s not big and it’s not clever to show off dangerously


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Best place to buy a single speed in (South) London? Long time Road bike owner but fancy a single speed for more casual urban explorations


I'd of thought north of the river. E1 and beyond is where single speed rules. It's all flat.
I bought a rough single speed from Camden cycles (rip off 2nd hand shop) then replaced and refined etc.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 14, 2021)

Anyone make it to BikeWars in Allen Pk this afternoon ? Really good vibes and felt like life was returning to normal at last, bikes , sound system and chaos!
Here's one of the bikes , there were plenty of other ones that were way madder than this......


----------



## weepiper (Aug 14, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Best place to buy a single speed in (South) London?


It's not South London, but Brick Lane Bikes in Bethnal Green are big on single speed/fixies.




__





						Fixed | Single Speed Bikes. Brick Lane Bikes: The Official Website
					

Fixie and Single Speed bikes are how BLB started. Fixed/Single speed bikes are beautiful to look at, simple to look after and brilliant fun to ride – whether you’re a courier, casual rider or commuter! They’re also quick, light and (normally) won’t break the bank!



					www.bricklanebikes.co.uk


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 14, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'd of thought north of the river. E1 and beyond is where single speed rules. It's all flat.
> I bought a rough single speed from Camden cycles (rip off 2nd shop) then replaced and refined etc.



Yeah I do have my doubts how I make it work in hilly South! 
Thanks for tips both


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s not big and it’s not clever to show off


Yeah it is


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah it is


no it really isn’t. it’s stupid and dangerous and gives us all a bad name


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> those sorts of vids just make me angry at the recklessness. it’s not big and it’s not clever to show off dangerously


They've clearly filmed it when there's noone else around. I can't see the problem. It's just a bit of fun. It's not like they're doing it at rush hour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> They've clearly filmed it when there's noone else around. I can't see the problem. It's just a bit of fun. It's not like they're doing it at rush hour.


it doesn’t matter who’s about cos it’s still dangerous and other people will see it and want to try it. i don’t understand why people think that taking massive risks like that is impressive or cool. it’s just stupid. don’t understand how anyone would find that entertaining when all i can see is the potential for a horrible accident


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

also never understood why people do wheelies - saw a grown man doing it last week on a tow path - wtf?!?!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2021)

To be fair you seem to consider pedalling out the saddle to be pushing the limits of control, so I’m not exactly sure you’re fully qualified to perform the required risk assessment here…


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

why can’t people just ride their bikes ffs


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn’t matter who’s about cos it’s still dangerous and other people will see it and want to try it. i don’t understand why people think that taking massive risks like that is impressive or cool. it’s just stupid. don’t understand how anyone would find that entertaining when all i can see is the potential for a horrible accident



Why do people take drugs despite the risks and the massive exploitative criminal network it finances? Because they like it. Same with wheelies, etc.


----------



## sideboob (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> also never understood why people do wheelies - saw a grown man doing it last week on a tow path - wtf?!?!


I do wheelies, bunny hops, and all kinds of stuff on my road bike.  I also ride a unicycle so possibly someone else can better answer your question.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Why do people take drugs despite the risks and the massive exploitative criminal network it finances? Because they like it. Same with wheelies, etc.



I had absolutely no idea that doing wheelies financed a massive criminal network


----------



## maomao (Aug 15, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I had absolutely no idea that doing wheelies financed a massive criminal network


Isis are mostly funded by kids doing bunny hops.


----------



## nick (Aug 15, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Best place to buy a single speed in (South) London? Long time Road bike owner but fancy a single speed for more casual urban explorations


I too am interested in the answer as am keen on a (semi) disposable pub blke that I can leave outside without sweating over. 
Anyone know about Goku near Balham / tooting on the A24? They seem to do 2nd hand rebuilds into single speed/fixie


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> If you've had a knock don't rush yourself back.



I have taken your advice btw, more sore today than Friday or Saturday, hopefully at peak soreness now…


----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I have taken your advice btw, more sore today than Friday or Saturday, hopefully at peak soreness now…


With me, bruising and general knocks always seem to take a couple of days before I notice the extent of the soreness. I'm sure you'll be back to normal by tomorrow.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

I had my first confrontation with a "landowner" today. I was out on the bike exploring a few more lanes and bridleways around some lakes and ponds. I wanted to get a better view of one so pushed my bike less than 50 metres up a footpath for a closer look. I'd just propped the bike up against a fence and a bloke came storming across a field and told me "you can't ride a bike there, it's a footpath" I told him I hadn't been riding on the footpath and had pushed the bike to get a better view. It doesn't matter, he said, bikes aren't allowed on footpaths. I said, what about where I would have to wheel my bike over a pavement to get somewhere where I could ride. He said, you're in the country now, not a town and the rules are different. Was he right? I thought I could push my bike if I wasn't allowed to ride.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I had my first confrontation with a "landowner" today. I was out on the bike exploring a few more lanes and bridleways around some lakes and ponds. I wanted to get a better view of one so pushed my bike less than 50 metres up a footpath for a closer look. I'd just propped the bike up against a fence and a bloke came storming across a field and told me "you can't ride a bike there, it's a footpath" I told him I hadn't been riding on the footpath and had pushed the bike to get a better view. It doesn't matter, he said, bikes aren't allowed on footpaths. I said, what about where I would have to wheel my bike over a pavement to get somewhere where I could ride. He said, you're in the country now, not a town and the rules are different. Was he right? I thought I could push my bike if I wasn't allowed to ride.


He’s talking shit.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 15, 2021)

I’m getting on a bit and have not been in the best of health but even so, getting over a 12 mile ride is taking days.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m getting on a bit and have not been in the best of health but even so, getting over a 12 mile ride is taking days.


The more you ride, the easier it will get


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2021)

Leafster you can walk a bike on a footpath.

If it is wide you should ride it too as unless it is very busy there’s no issue. Most landowners have no problem with this.
Fuck him anyway, tell him about property being theft and note him down for a head chopping come the glorious day.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Leafster you can walk a bike on a footpath.
> 
> If it is wide you should ride it too as unless it is very busy there’s no issue. Most landowners have no problem with this.
> Fuck him anyway, tell him about property being theft and note him down for a head chopping come the glorious day.


It's the first time I've had a problem like this. I've avoided most routes which include footpaths for this very reason - Komoot seems to route me onto footpaths when I've tried using it so always double-check. I wasn't going to argue with him today as he was carrying a very large petrol brush cutter!  

The few times I have found myself on a wide footpath I have ridden very slowly and have stopped when pedestrians have approached. They've all been very friendly up until now including a woman on a horse recently who said she was impressed with me lifting my bike over my head to get through a kissing-gate.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2021)

Peds have right of way on all paths, slowing down or stopping for them and horses is no big deal but gives you a breather and they think you are being respectful.

Went through Peter Jones’ yard last week, between his house and the woods he owns is a bridle path, the woods have loads of nasty private, no public signs on them, the lanky Dragons Den dick was there grinning at me, I shouted, “Oi, it’s you off the tele, you’re fired!”


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

Blimey, it's hard to buy a bike right now - there is only one of the bike I want available in the country (via Cyclescheme/Ride To Work so I'm going to have to get a train to York from Leeds tomorrow to get it.
Getting a Trek FX4 Carbon 2021 - this time I decided on a hybrid with flat handlebars (I never use the drops on any bike I've had, so why bother having them?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Blimey, it's hard to buy a bike right now - there is only one of the bike I want available in the country (via Cyclescheme/Ride To Work so I'm going to have to get a train to York from Leeds tomorrow to get it.
> Getting a Trek FX4 Carbon 2021 - this time I decided on a hybrid with flat handlebars (I never use the drops on any bike I've had, so why bother having them? View attachment 283772


Ooh, that looks like a nice bike! I've been thinking about getting one like that on cycle to work this time, I've got a Trek FX3 atm.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2021)

An ex-Parish Path Warden* writes:


Only pedestrians have right of way on a footpath. Footpaths are waymarked using yellow arrows.


A bridleway is a right of way for people riding horses and bicycles. And, obviously, can be used by pedestrians. Bridleways are waymarked using blue arrows.


A restricted byway is a right of way for pedestrians, people riding horses and _any_ wheeled vehicle if it is not powered.


A byway open to all traffic is a right of way for pedestrians, people riding horses and powered wheeled vehicles.


In the absence of a right of way, land-owners my grant people permission to cross their land, this is a Permissive Path. Permissive paths should be signed as such i.e. to inform people it is not a public right of way.


Land-owners have a legal obligation to maintain rights of way that cross their land.


It is an offence to block or divert a public right of way or to attempt to deter people from using one. Placing signs saying "Private land" at the entrance to a right of way is clearly an attempt to deter people from using a right of way.

* a PPW is a volunteer role with the Countryside Service looking after footpaths, Bridleways and Byways in a specific Civil Parish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Ooh, that looks like a nice bike! I've been thinking about getting one like that on cycle to work this time, I've got a Trek FX3 atm.


does it serve you well? is it good over rough surfaces? Leeds roads are like roads in Fallout 3 - post-apocalyptic pothole-ridden tracks all over the place, so need a bike that can handle that as well as be able to bear a rack and panniers


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does it serve you well? is it good over rough surfaces? Leeds roads are like roads in Fallout 3 - post-apocalyptic pothole-ridden tracks all over the place, so need a bike that can handle that as well as be able to bear a rack and panniers


Yep, no problems with rough roads or carrying extra weight,  I also have a pannier rack  and cycle the long way up several big hills on the way to work.  A great commuter bike, yours looks like the uber-fast version.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2021)

Three grand? Surely you could get something a lot more hardcore for that wedge???


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Three grand? Surely you could get something a lot more hardcore for that wedge???


It's £1775, so I have loads left over for panniers, hardcore locks and chains, decent lights, helmet, clothes and maybe even a helmet cam


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 15, 2021)

Could you not get something titanium for that kind of money? Lasts forever.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Blimey, it's hard to buy a bike right now - there is only one of the bike I want available in the country (via Cyclescheme/Ride To Work so I'm going to have to get a train to York from Leeds tomorrow to get it.
> Getting a Trek FX4 Carbon 2021 - this time I decided on a hybrid with flat handlebars (I never use the drops on any bike I've had, so why bother having them? View attachment 283772


It’s not just the drops though, the front end is higher so it’s more a sit up kind of bike. Not sure I’d bother with carbon on a hybrid, you’re not going to be fast regardless.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It's £1775, so I have loads left over for panniers, hardcore locks and chains, decent lights, helmet, clothes and maybe even a helmet cam


That’s expensive for a hybrid, this is 900 quid









						Escape 0 Disc (2021) | Giant Bicycles UK
					

Escape 0 Disc is a comfortable urban commuter bike, designed for city riding with an upright flat bar riding position and powerful disc brakes.




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> It’s not just the drops though, the front end is higher so it’s more a sit up kind of bike. Not sure I’d bother with carbon on a hybrid, you’re not going to be fast regardless.


i like sit ups - so much better for comfort and safety


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Could you not get something titanium for that kind of money? Lasts forever.


i dunno about that sort of thing. there’s very little choice at the moment, so am going with that


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I have taken your advice btw, more sore today than Friday or Saturday, hopefully at peak soreness now…


I’ve pushed through the pain and stuff, it doesn’t help.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> That’s expensive for a hybrid, this is 900 quid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a carbon frame with a 1x GRX groupset and decent wheels. Slight bump because of the Trek name but it’s not a bad price at all.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The more you ride, the easier it will get


Will have a ride later today.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s a carbon frame with a 1x GRX groupset and decent wheels. Slight bump because of the Trek name but it’s not a bad price at all.



It’s pretty good really… the equivalent price Domane is still alu. I suspect they realise the hybrid market will top out at the start of mid range for more ‘enthusiast’ riding styles. The most expensive is £2275 with 105.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> It’s pretty good really… the equivalent price Domane is still alu. I suspect they realise the hybrid market will top out at the start of mid range for more ‘enthusiast’ riding styles. The most expensive is £2275 with 105.


GRX is a great groupset as well. I have it on my gravel bike and it seems to shift a lot better/smoother than the (admittedly older) 105 on my road one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

lol i have no idea what any of that means. i don’t even know what a group set is


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> lol i have no idea what any of that means. i don’t even know what a group set is


Gears and brakes 

You’re getting a nice bike basically 

Have you owned a carbon frame before?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Gears and brakes
> 
> You’re getting a nice bike basically
> 
> Have you owned a carbon frame before?


nope, or at least I don’t think so. i don’t know what any of my other bikes were made from tbh


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> nope, or at least I don’t think so. i don’t know what any of my other bikes were made from tbh


If you’re going to be adding accessories yourself - or even doing anything approaching basic maintenance - add a torque wrench to your list of bits.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

Tbf most parts on a carbon frame it’s not actually critical (at least no more than most bikes)… they use metal inserts, and generally haven’t encountered any problems with on-trail fixing. One area it is important is the seat tube, since that kind of has to be a metal collar on raw carbon. For that it depends on manufacturer recommendations… I’ve fixed that on the fly with no trouble, but as a general practical person who makes furniture and has worked in engineering I probably have a better sense of torque than a er… librarian.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

Also with carbon bars etc, but I don’t think that has them. I have a lifeline torque wrench which is about £30 and fine for most users.

oh, also don’t over clamp the top tube in a repair stand. You can clamp it there, but lightly… a good comparison is whether it would hurt your arm (I mean obviously your arm is thicker I hope, but you get the idea).


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

Basic translation: if you need to move the seat up and down, be really careful when you do the collar back up. Ideally do it with a torque wrench until your confident about how it feels.


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

Intuiting that Orang doesn't have a work stand - but if you do, then clamp to seat post rather than the frame (assuming your seats post isn't carbon as well)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2021)

OU won't be doing any work on his bike. Would be amazed if he even knows how to pump up the tyres, there certainly won't be work stands or torque wrenches going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you’re going to be adding accessories yourself - or even doing anything approaching basic maintenance - add a torque wrench to your list of bits.


the bike shop’s doing all that. maintenance is not for me, i’ll just take it for a service every now and then, and it’ll get a clean then too


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> the bike shop’s doing all that. maintenance is not for me, i’ll just take it for a service every now and then, and it’ll get a clean then too





beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you’re going to be adding accessories yourself - or even doing anything approaching basic maintenance - add a torque wrench to your list of bits.


You really should clean it thoroughly yourself. You will notice things coming undone hopefully before they fall off.


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

I treat my bike to an annual professional service as well

Etiquette question. Should you clean it before the  service, or expect them to do it.

I always tend to wash it first on the assumption the mechanic will appreciate not having to fight through loads of crud to work on it, and may therefore do a more through job. 

Am I wrong?
Did I waste 30 min with it on the stand yesterday ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You really should clean it thoroughly yourself. You will notice things coming undone hopefully before they fall off.


can’t be arsed though - oily hands, yuck
i’d rather pay someone else to get their hands dirty. i don’t have the fine motor skills required for fiddly stuff anyway and I’m not interested in how bikes work, so why get involved


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

nick said:


> I treat my bike to an annual professional service as well
> 
> Etiquette question. Should you clean it before the  service, or expect them to do it.
> 
> ...


i expect them to clean it cos that’s the only time it would get cleaned


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2021)

nick said:


> I treat my bike to an annual professional service as well
> 
> Etiquette question. Should you clean it before the  service, or expect them to do it.
> 
> ...




You are right to clean it, had my bike serviced in February and it was filthy as the days prior it snowed and I couldn't wash it in the snow, felt guilty and apologised to the man.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2021)

nick said:


> I treat my bike to an annual professional service as well
> 
> Etiquette question. Should you clean it before the  service, or expect them to do it.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong. It's actually not possible to fix some things if they're encrusted in filth and if I have to spend significant time cleaning a bike before I can fix it I'm going to charge for that. Your mechanic will always appreciate you cleaning it first. Not to say I will turn a dirty bike away if someone asks us to clean it at the same time, so long as they understand I'm going to charge them a bit more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Before mine has its annual service I give it a bit of a clean, so it’s nicer for the chap to work on. He then strips it to the bare frame and uses a plethora of cleaning products that mean it comes back looking factory fresh*

Last time it then poured down on the first ride I did afterwards, covering it in filth  



*Pro tip - never get a bike with a matte paint frame. Mine looks cool as fuck for the 5 and a half minutes after any cleaning, then clearly shows _every_ minuscule fingerprint and mark and bit of grime going


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Last time it then poured down on the first ride I did afterwards, covering it in filth




Every mountain biker 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♀️


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Every mountain biker 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♀️



disagree

I find that shite from nature washes off easily with a (gentle hosing + muc-off) 

City grime from a post rain ride through puddles comprising liquified petrol, diesel, dog shit and KFC bones is mach harder to shift


----------



## Leafster (Aug 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Every mountain biker 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♀️


After yesterday's short ride...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, it's proper mucky out there right now, a wash required after each ride


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

Got some Flinger mudguards today. They seem substantial which is what I wanted.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Before mine has its annual service I give it a bit of a clean, so it’s nicer for the chap to work on. He then strips it to the bare frame and uses a plethora of cleaning products that mean it comes back looking factory fresh*
> 
> Last time it then poured down on the first ride I did afterwards, covering it in filth
> 
> ...


How much do you pay for that sort of service?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2021)

nick said:


> disagree
> 
> I find that shite from nature washes off easily with a (gentle hosing + muc-off)
> 
> City grime from a post rain ride through puddles comprising liquified petrol, diesel, dog shit and KFC bones is mach harder to shift



Do you get KFC bones stuck in your derailleur or something?


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

I have actually (though normally it is cheap plastic bags) - but TBH it was a touch of hyperbole for comic effect (failed) .

But I honestly find city muck much worse


----------



## Leafster (Aug 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, it's proper mucky out there right now, a wash required after each ride


I know I've only been riding again for just over a year so haven't got much to compare it with but I'm surprised just how muddy it still is this summer.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How much do you pay for that sort of service?


It’s done by a member of my club, so usually a pack of beer and me supplying a small PA for the clubs AGM in return


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s done by a member of my club, so usually a pack of beer and me supplying a small PA for the clubs AGM in return


Nice


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How much do you pay for that sort of service?


Quick google indicates prices have risen

Good old Brixton Cycles do 145 for a "senior service" - we like them 
Mrs Nick has her hybrid booked in to Bikefix for £150 (it has never had a service in the 5 years she has owned it) - although she just had to pay a shed load for brakes to be replaced and I lubricate it for her when I am being nice
I am about to pay 190 to bespoke Cycling for mine - because a) they built it b) they seem to do an extra good job, c) I need the Di2 fixing as it is jammed .d) It is my beloved mid-life crisis and I like to treat it nice

Less robust services are ~ 60 - 80 IIRC


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

I get a Gold Service or summat like that. £70 and they clean it too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 16, 2021)

Not sure I trust anyone who isn't at least a little willing to poke a dodgy gear to see if they can fix it. I am far far from an expert but its quite rewarding to give things a scrub and degrease now and again, bike rides noticeably better afterwards.

Basic cleaning also minimizes your bills because a cared for component is one that breaks less and needs servicing less.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not sure I trust anyone who isn't at least a little willing to poke a dodgy gear to see if they can fix it. I am far far from an expert but its quite rewarding to give things a scrub and degrease now and again, bike rides noticeably better afterwards.


what’s trust got to do with it? not everyone has a head for this kind of thing. i am helping an independent business stay afloat by outsourcing my maintenance


----------



## MBV (Aug 16, 2021)

What are the recommended low profile mud guards for a road bike? Not after the full on covers a quarter of the wheel type. Ta.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

MBV said:


> What are the recommended low profile mud guards for a road bike? Not after the full on covers a quarter of the wheel type. Ta.


Has your bike got mounting points for them? Or do you need the clip on type?


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

SKS raceblade pros  are ok. Once initially adjusted they are easy to put on and take off (rubber straps hold them in place) depending whether or not it is wet / muddy


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

Yay, bike and a shitload of accessories successfully bought. first world problem - how to get it all home! gonna have to take the front wheel off to get it in a taxi to the station. why didn’t i think of that before?


----------



## nick (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> .........- how to get it all home! gonna have to take the front wheel off to get it in a taxi to the station. ...............



That statement is going to be grist to the mill if it cross-infects the car v bikes threads


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yay, bike and a shitload of accessories successfully bought. first world problem - how to get it all home! gonna have to take the front wheel off to get it in a taxi to the station. why didn’t i think of that before?


If only here was some way you could propel the bike along a road, perhaps using your limbs


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If only here was some way you could propel the bike along a road, perhaps using your limbs


not with two backpacks, a carrier bag with  a track pump and a mudguard set in it, and a pannier bag that I can’t attach yet cos the rack is arriving by mail order.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not with two backpacks, a carrier bag with  a track pump and a mudguard set in it, and a pannier bag that I can’t attach yet cos the rack is arriving by mail order.


Bungee cords and gaffa tape.

No problems, only solutions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bungee cords and gaffa tape.
> 
> No problems, only solutions.


i’ve taken a track pump on my bike before - it is doable but not recommended


----------



## MBV (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Has your bike got mounting points for them? Or do you need the clip on type?


 Yeah it has. Are mounting using those preferable to the clip onto the seat post and downtube?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

so i now have a Topeak pannier which is a bag that fits centrally on the rack but has two bags that unzip from the sides and become side panniers. also got some mudguards, some snazzy bright lights, a new helmet, new shorts, new gloves and a new backpack. and the cream on top is a  go pro to mount on my helmet, will enjoy working out how to use and install that one.
I still had top it up to the full value of the token so i got a few bits and bobs. still wasn’t enough as you have to spend the exact amount so they sold me some space food gel and discounted it to 15p!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

MBV said:


> Yeah it has. Are mounting using those preferable to the clip onto the seat post and downtube?


If you’re not wanting to take them on and off all the time, yeah.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you’re not wanting to take them on and off all the time, yeah.


I bought Flinger mudguards. Really nice. They don’t fit. But they say they do. But, they don’t; not enough clearance and can’t accommodate the fatish hybrid tyres.   

Annoying


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

Another bike gone. I am looking for a 2nd hand hybrid/mountain bike now... is Apollo just to totally avoid? There is a ok condition one for 60 or so, or a nice upgraded ridgeback for 150 or a similar trek one for 150 too. I figure the Apollo would prob need a 100 odd pound repair fairly soon anyway as they seem to fall apart right?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Another bike gone. I am looking for a 2nd hand hybrid/mountain bike now... is Apollo just to totally avoid? There is a ok condition one for 60 or so, or a nice upgraded ridgeback for 150 or a similar trek one for 150 too. I figure the Apollo would prob need a 100 odd pound repair fairly soon anyway as they seem to fall apart right?


Avoid Apollo (or Appalling, as they are known at work). Heavy, too upright/cramped and the brakes are always shit.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Avoid Apollo (or Appalling, as they are known at work). Heavy, too upright/cramped and the brakes are always shit.


Thank you, that is the final word then. So it is trek or ridgeback, I always avoided them before as thought they were boring but I heard they are good and seem to be relatively cheap on eBay compared to cooler brands...


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Thank you, that is the final word then. So it is trek or ridgeback, I always avoided them before as thought they were boring but I heard they are good and seem to be relatively cheap on eBay compared to cooler brands...



Stick the links up? I'd probably go Trek over Ridgeback, but really there's probably not going to be much in it.

And yes, Apollo is utter garbage.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

Ridgeback mountain bike (21" frame) [free London delivery may be possible]  | eBay
					

Ridgeback MX25 adults' mountain bike. Shimano rear cassette hub with double-walled 26" rim (better than the original spec). 11-28 cassette fitted. Promax V-brakes (with new pads).



					www.ebay.co.uk
				











						Trek 4300 Mountain Bike 21 Inch Frame   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Trek 4300 Mountain Bike 21 Inch Frame  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




please noone buy them (yet)!

i am slightly keener on the ridgeback, but the chain looks a bit rusty? I got a spare one anyway but it is a bit weird as the rest of the drive looks new


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Ridgeback mountain bike (21" frame) [free London delivery may be possible]  | eBay
> 
> 
> Ridgeback MX25 adults' mountain bike. Shimano rear cassette hub with double-walled 26" rim (better than the original spec). 11-28 cassette fitted. Promax V-brakes (with new pads).
> ...


The Ridgeback looks in better nick. Looks like it's had a new chain and cassette then been left in the rain so the chain has rusted (the cassette is chromed and the chain is not). It will probably be ok with a good oil. The rims and the drivetrain look worn on the Trek. Ask the seller if the seat post moves, because if it's seized (common) and it's not the right height for you the bike will be useless. If they say it moves, buy it.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

the ridgeback is a fair bit nearer to me too... ok thanks!!


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

I prefer the Trek, but the seller's talk of painting over rust (it's an aluminium bike!) isn't exactly reassuring.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2021)

With the Ridgeback, get some new grips... Having uncovered bar ends is er... bad. Or I suppose you can put bar plugs in them? Never tried, usually MTB grips have integrated end bits.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

I'll put a cork in them


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> I'll put a cork in them


Get some actual bar plugs. 








						A gruesome reminder of why your bike has bar end plugs
					

Teenager partially degloves penis and inverts scrotum in horrific bike accident




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2021)

Mighjt as well get some which make you go faster:  Basebar Bullets | AeroLab

They're probably good for 7 - 10 watts.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2021)

Skills


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Get some actual bar plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m all clenched.


----------



## MBV (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Skills



 Is this Orang Utan ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

MBV said:


> Is this Orang Utan ?


I bet there's a perfectly decent road nearby that will get him where he wants to go in perfect safety and in good time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

anyway, not impressed by that - he chickens out of some bits - looks a piece of piss - it's all downhill. i might be impressed if he did it the other way round, uphill. Not sure what he's doing in the woods in the first place - he must be lost or summat.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Skills



But could he do it on a steel 27x1 1/4" tourer with a Carradice saddle bag on a wet Tuesday in Stoke?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve taken a track pump on my bike before - it is doable but not recommended



I’ve taken another bike on my bike before. Bungee cords, cable ties and fixed front baskets ftw.



Dawg.

(Got it from some place down near Middleton up to the top of Armley, no issues apart from dropping it when tying on and breaking the back reflector))


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve taken another bike on my bike before. Bungee cords, cable ties and fixed front baskets ftw.
> 
> View attachment 283979
> 
> ...


i stuffed my track pump down the back of my shirt and coat. made me look like Boba Fett in Return Of The Jedi, which was cool, but it was not very comfortable and would have exacerbated any injury should i have had an accident


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2021)

ok I got the Ridgeback.... I was sooo nearly tempted by this immaculate 80s Saracen, but it is too beautiful and I know as I'll be using it every day it will just get knackered and if/when it gets stolen I would be too heartbroken, so I'd rather go with something I will be less attached to (+ the guy selling the ridgeback def knows his bikes and seems v genuine and nice, he appreciated me asking about the seat post thanks weepiper ! And apparently the chain has been cleaned since the photos too.). Anyway check out this amazing thing that I didn't buy:








						Saracen mens mountain bike, bicycle classic with Reynolds 501 frame  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Saracen mens mountain bike, bicycle classic with Reynolds 501 frame at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2021)

Someone else should buy that saracen though


----------



## TopCat (Aug 17, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Someone else should buy that saracen though


Lovely bike that.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2021)

Not a bad price too


----------



## BigTom (Aug 18, 2021)

https://www.rospa.com/media/documents/road-safety/Cycle-Smart-Brum-Project-Report-v2.pdf?
		


See Sense have been doing a study in Birmingham using sensors/gyros to track cyclist's movements to find places where there are frequent near misses and issues. I Think anyway that's what I remember it being about. I haven't read this report yet, posting up cos I definitely won't have a chance until this evening at least. My bet is that there won't be anything surprising in there but we'll see.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2021)

my new ride is soo sweet. dunno if it’s the carbon frame or whatnot, but going over bumps is so smooths. the brakes are fantastic as well. i can lift it with two fingers but it doesn’t feel weak or rickety at all


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> my new ride is soo sweet. dunno if it’s the carbon frame or whatnot, but going over bumps is so smooths. the brakes are fantastic as well. i can lift it with two fingers but it doesn’t feel weak or rickety at all


Just be reasonably careful with it - carbon is very strong in the direction it needs to be, and often paper thin where it can be. It won’t take hard knocks and just bend like a steel frame can, it’ll crack. Perfect for riding over bumps and so on, but if you drop it against a rock/post/other random object you can damage it.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2021)

Aaargh I'm gagging to get back on my bike.  I fractured my wrist falling off it 10 weeks ago and if I follow doctor's orders I still need to wait 2 more weeks....

Longest I've ever gone without cycling and I've been quite good till now about being level-headed about it but it's starting to do my head in now  .

Wrist is still a bit achey so I don't want to rush it though...


----------



## klang (Aug 18, 2021)

no hands saves wrists


----------



## TopCat (Aug 18, 2021)

klang said:


> no hands saves wrists


Till you fall off then wrists save face


----------



## TopCat (Aug 18, 2021)

I am rubbish at buying accessories. I got pedals that are too small, ditto mudguards. A prop stand that is a waste of metal and a far too small dayglo helmet that perches on my head like a insect.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2021)

klang said:


> no hands saves wrists


As a youngster I could ride for miles no handed - but not these days!


----------



## klang (Aug 18, 2021)

braindancer said:


> As a youngster I could ride for miles no handed - but not these days!


hope you'll be ok soon.
thinking about it, I don't think I've ever not ridden for 3 months.
had broken limbs before, but don't think they put me out of action for that long.
get well!


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2021)

Fulfilled a bit of a lockdown ambition yesterday by riding to the New Forest but taking the Hythe Ferry (been closed due to covid) to avoid dual carriageway+big long hill+3 miles down fast A road. The electric train on the pier on the Hythe side has been running on the pier since 1917 but it started life in a mustard gas factory in 1914. The pier itself has been there since 1909.









						Hythe Pier, Railway and Ferry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2021)

When taking the bikes on/off the ferry, it was really noticeable that my 14 year old bike (Gary Fisher Tampon) is substantially heavier than either of my friends' newer bikes (some Specialized road bike and a Trek hybrid). If I go MTB'ing (maybe twice a year) I change tyres, take the rack off etc; if it's a road trip I change it all back. I don't do either often enough for that to be a massive arseache tbh & generally keep road tyres & the rack on. 

I actually really like my bike but I'm slow compared to my mates when we cycle together. Only because of fitness or do my fat tyres/heavy frame etc play a part? I've been looking at bike weight and mine's around 14kg - is that heavy? Friends are saying that I should keep my bike but solely for MTB and buy a road bike/hybrid too.


----------



## nick (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> ....my 14 year old bike (Gary Fisher Tampon) .....


Either you are a victim of autocorrect, or Gary Fisher really need to reconsider their branding


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2021)

14kg is quite heavy, you'll notice the difference. Have you had a go of theirs?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2021)

Weight, fat tyres and your position (aerodynamics) will all have an effect on your speed. Road bikes are faster than MTB’s on the road because they’re designed to be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> When taking the bikes on/off the ferry, it was really noticeable that my 14 year old bike (Gary Fisher Tampon) is substantially heavier than either of my friends' newer bikes (some Specialized road bike and a Trek hybrid). If I go MTB'ing (maybe twice a year) I change tyres, take the rack off etc; if it's a road trip I change it all back. I don't do either often enough for that to be a massive arseache tbh & generally keep road tyres & the rack on.
> 
> I actually really like my bike but I'm slow compared to my mates when we cycle together. Only because of fitness or do my fat tyres/heavy frame etc play a part? I've been looking at bike weight and mine's around 14kg - is that heavy? Friends are saying that I should keep my bike but solely for MTB and buy a road bike/hybrid too.


heavy-ish - i sometimes use a 17kg bike, it can be tough going up even small hills or slight inclines but wow it’s good for fitness - I used it every day for a few months and lots 3 stones!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 18, 2021)

14kg is quite heavy, yeah. As bees says the wheel size, tyre width/pressure and gearing all makes a difference too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 18, 2021)

Gary Fisher Tampon, you sure Sweet FA ? I met Gary once, Bike U.K. arranged a ride with him, prick had broken his leg and was plastered up to his hip, so did look a bit like a jam rag…

My step mum in law takes that ferry when she wants to go to Southampton, takes one of the two buses a day from her village to Hythe then the ferry. It caught fire a few years ago and she was fucked. She will be similarly fucked should my dad die before her, he is ten years older so she could be well stuck…


----------



## weepiper (Aug 18, 2021)

Pretty sure that was an autocorrect of 'Gary Fisher Tarpon'!


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2021)

nick said:


> Either you are a victim of autocorrect, or Gary Fisher really need to reconsider their branding


It's actually a Tarpon but anybody who's ever looked at it ever has always without fail every time made the 'hilarious' 'tampon' 'joke'. 

I was going to asterisk it but forgot


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> 14kg is quite heavy, you'll notice the difference. Have you had a go of theirs?


Just around the block - they've got SPDs & I haven't.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

Midway through my 2nd ride. Gone 4.5 miles to Seven Dials and I'm exhausted. After two miles I had incipient Shermer's neck. 10 years without exercise and I'm jelly. My special brand new Infinity comfy saddle hurts. I was hoping to have a ride-in-jeans policy around town. And it's loose because it has round rails and the bike came with a saddle clamp for oval rails. I ovalized the round rails with bits of wooden kebab skewer but the glue is squishy.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m doing about 12 miles ever other day. Feeling fitter already.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Midway through my 2nd ride. Gone 4.5 miles to Seven Dials and I'm exhausted. After two miles I had incipient Shermer's neck. 10 years without exercise and I'm jelly. My special brand new Infinity comfy saddle hurts. I was hoping to have a ride-in-jeans policy around town. And it's loose because it has round rails and the bike came with a saddle clamp for oval rails. I ovalized the round rails with bits of wooden kebab skewer but the glue is squishy.



_That_ Shermer? Learn something new every day...

One step at a time... At least you're back on it. On saddles I don't think any will work for every rider. Arse anatomy is just so variable, and rendered even more so by position on bike etc, best to find a shop that has trial ones.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How much do you pay for that sort of service?


I pay for a full service once a year now - around 120, but bike stripped back to frame and each bit fully cleaned, de and regreased and everything put back on Inc new cables and bled gears. Anything that needs replacing replaced (plus he let's me give him stuff I've sourced if I want).
It's worth it.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> _That_ Shermer? Learn something new every day...
> 
> One step at a time... At least you're back on it. On saddles I don't think any will work for every rider. Arse anatomy is just so variable, and rendered even more so by position on bike etc, best to find a shop that has trial ones.


Probably unfair to the saddle to try it in jeans. But I can't wrap my head around going to the West End for a posh coffee in the full Assos regalia. It seems very uncouth.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Probably unfair to the saddle to try it in jeans. But I can't wrap my head around going to the West End for a posh coffee in the full Assos regalia. It seems very uncouth.



Splash out on some Rapha technical wear, bib shorts underneath.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2021)

If your bike is uncomfortable to ride in normal clothes it isn't the right bike to ride for a coffee in the west end.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Probably unfair to the saddle to try it in jeans. But I can't wrap my head around going to the West End for a posh coffee in the full Assos regalia. It seems very uncouth.


The trick is to wear a pair of these (or similar) under the jeans instead of pants.




__





						Endura Engineered Padded Boxer Shorts II | Tredz Bikes
					

Save 24% - Endura Engineered Padded Boxer Shorts II £24.99 or available with 0% APR finance on baskets over £99. All Under Shorts are delivered free to the UK mainland*, 365 day returns & Price Match. Buy Now.




					www.tredz.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If your bike is uncomfortable to ride in normal clothes it isn't the right bike to ride for a coffee in the west end.


I shall make it the right bike.  Part of the fun is modifying things to make a bike perfect. I haven't even started yet.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If your bike is uncomfortable to ride in normal clothes it isn't the right bike to ride for a coffee in the west end.



10 years off the bike to superbike with Lightweight wheels and a £300 saddle (that doesn't fit) is certainly... _a decision_.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

The saddle was $125 on Kickstarter and it might fit, but not with jeans.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The saddle was $125 on Kickstarter and it might fit, but not with jeans.



I mean it doesn't fit your bike... Either way, a saddle that fits you should certainly be ok in jeans over 4.5 miles. Though of course you are getting used to everything again.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Midway through my 2nd ride. Gone 4.5 miles to Seven Dials and I'm exhausted. After two miles I had incipient Shermer's neck. 10 years without exercise and I'm jelly. My special brand new Infinity comfy saddle hurts. I was hoping to have a ride-in-jeans policy around town. And it's loose because it has round rails and the bike came with a saddle clamp for oval rails. I ovalized the round rails with bits of wooden kebab skewer but the glue is squishy.


Get a new seatpost with the right clamp. Alternatively it's possible you maybe able to get just a new clamp for the post (what make is it?)


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

Cid said:


> I mean it doesn't fit your bike... Either way, a saddle that fits you should certainly be ok in jeans over 4.5 miles. Though of course you are getting used to everything again.


There's no reason to think it doesn't fit the bike.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There's no reason to think it doesn't fit the bike.



Ok, doesn't fit the seat clamp if we have to be specific.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Get a new seatpost with the right clamp. Alternatively it's possible you maybe able to get just a new clamp for the post (what make is it?)


The seatpost would originally have shipped with 2 or 3 different upper clamps to fit various types of saddle rail. The previous owner of the bike lost his upper clamp for 7mm round rails. I bought the bike with his saddle on it, which has 7x10mm oval rails. It's an Enve post and the importer is giving me a free 7mm upper clamp, which is in the post.

BUT the post has 25mm layback and I'm not yet sure whether that's best for me with this frame. So I might end up swapping it for a straight one. I need to do one of those fanatical fitting sessions with a plumb line etc. Which is tricky to get right on your own


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The seatpost would originally have shipped with 2 or 3 different upper clamps to fit various types of saddle rail. The previous owner of the bike lost his upper clamp for 7mm round rails. I bought the bike with his saddle on it, which has 7x10mm oval rails. It's an Enve post and the importer is giving me a free 7mm upper clamp, which is in the post.
> 
> BUT the post has 25mm layback and I'm not yet sure whether that's best for me with this frame. So I might end up swapping it for a straight one. I need to do one of those fanatical fitting sessions with a plumb line etc. Which is tricky to get right on your own


What is this sorcery?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2021)

The trick to bike fitting is just to buy a second hand bike from someone roughly the same size as you. I’ve not even adjusted the saddle height on the MTB I bought a few months ago from another five foot tenner, it’s _fine._


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 20, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I ovalized the round rails with bits of wooden kebab skewer but the glue is squishy.



You and gentlegreen should go on a cycling touring holiday together.


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The trick to bike fitting is just to buy a second hand bike from someone roughly the same size as you. I’ve not even adjusted the saddle height on the MTB I bought a few months ago from another five foot tenner, it’s _fine._



Depends what you're riding... a road bike is designed for you to be in a (relatively) aero position sat down putting out an even pace for long periods of time. MTB you're moving about on the bike more, riding for shorter periods, in a more forgiving position. Just different demands physiologically.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Another noob question from me...

I've got a Hiplock sold secure gold chain lock that I use, but have seen a few other sold secure gold D-lock ones that have an extension, something like this:







The brand is irrelevant for the purposes of my question (I think, though please correct me if I'm wrong), but the extensions all seem to be less theft-proof than the main lock. Is that ok, insurance-wise?

I've just noticed [ @ self] that my insurance stipulates both a gold lock through the frame, and also having a lock through any quick-release wheel/s. Would the weedier extensions that come with gold locks for the frame be deemed suitable for securing a wheel, if I had to make a claim?

What's a failsafe-ish way to eliminate that aspect of an insurer trying to get out of paying up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2021)

I just got one of those too.
Insurers would be reassured if you used one properly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2021)

(I also have a very heavy ‘wearable’ belt/chain to use if parked briefly outdoors, as I just feel better if both wheels and different parts of the frame are secured)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2021)

You put the cable through the wheels and the loops on the end fit onto the arms of the d-lock. Kryptonite are a good brand.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> You put the cable through the wheels and the loops on the end fit onto the arms of the d-lock. Kryptonite are a good brand.


Just make sure you still lock the frame to something with the d-lock!

I've seen some bikes locked where you could just cut the cable and take the bike, leaving the d lock behind, safely locked to the cable and nothing else.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2021)

Or, to avoid carrying the cable, you swap the quick release levers on your wheels for lockable security nuts. Just like a car. Insurers would also be happy with this.  The nut can only be undone with a uniquely shaped socket which you undo with a tiny spanner. You can also do this with a quick-release saddle. You can have matching nuts for the wheels and saddle, so you only need to carry a single socket:






The nut is on the left, the socket is on the right:





I've been doing this since forever, with Pitlock ones. Superb German quality. Other brands are available. You get a spare socket in the pack. If you lose both sockets and the secret code which enables their replacement,  you probably have to destroy the nut with a drill to get it off. I keep one socket in my tiny tool kit (next to my tiny spanner) and hide the spare socket on the bike (firmly attached) just in case I manage to drop the socket down a drain while mending a puncture.

A packet of Pitlock. This one even has a security bolt for the headset, to stop people stealing your forks. Note the secret code.






The above costs £55 or more.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I just got one of those too.
> Insurers would be reassured if you used one properly.





sleaterkinney said:


> You put the cable through the wheels and the loops on the end fit onto the arms of the d-lock. Kryptonite are a good brand.


So even though the cable is easier to cut through than the d-lock, the presence of the d-lock means insurers are a-ok with it? In other words, it's ok to secure the wheel with something less secure than gold, as long as the frame is secured with gold (if your insurance requires gold)?

I understand how to use the lock, but am unsure about what insurers mean in their small print.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

In other other words, does the wheel lock have to be as thick and hard to cut through as the rest of the lock in order to comply, or does it gain gold status, whatever its hardiness, based on the status of the main lock, if they are sold together as a piece?

((((me and my communication difficulties))))
((((y'all and trying to understand me))))


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm not sure about the policy wording, you can always get two d-locks and put them through the wheels, with the back one going through the frame. 

Ultimately though, it's about where you lock it up, cctv, security guards etc. That's more important.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2021)

I think you may be the first person ever to ask this question. It's a good question though. I've always assumed that your post before last is correct, but insurers being what they are, everyone should probably check their small print.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ultimately though, it's about where you lock it up, cctv, security guards etc. That's more important.


Thieves seem to get away with using an angle grinder undisturbed even in apparently secure locations. You can't win. All you can do is improve your odds a bit. Lock the bike near a more attractive one, position the d-locks(s) so that it's hard to place an angle grinder on them, add an alarmed cable lock for laptops (puny but noisy), uglify your bike with tape and dirt, take the saddle or wheel with you to make it harder for a thief to ride it away.

I'm going to try the rinko method with my new Parlee. Rinko is the Japanese practice of dismantling your bike and putting it in a bag. You have to do this to take a bike on a bullet train. They remove some or all of:  forks, handlebars, saddle,  wheels, mudguards and pedals, and put them in a very thin bag, a bit like a suit bag. Various fittings are available to speed up the disassembly. If (and it's a big if) I could find a way to do it really fast, maybe the bike could go on my back and I wouldn't present an obstacle when wandering around the places where you're not allowed to take your bike?


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm not sure about the policy wording, you can always get two d-locks and put them through the wheels, with the back one going through the frame.
> 
> Ultimately though, it's about where you lock it up, cctv, security guards etc. That's more important.


All of that yes, absolutely, about minimising risk of theft. I'm coming from a position of recent experience, though, of policy falling very far from the wayside of common sense and what should be the case. (Not entirely cycling/insurer related, but close enough.) I can be as right as I like, but I won't get compensated unless the policy agrees.

Different policies will have different clauses. I want to get an idea of what it means to have a gold lock and also secure the wheel, given that the two parts seem to have different degrees of fallibility.


David Clapson said:


> I think you may be the first person ever to ask this question. It's a good question though. I've always assumed that your post before last is correct, but insurers being what they are, everyone should probably check their small print.


It is the story of my life that I'm (told I'm the) the first person to ask about this or that. Wtf. I'm obviously a complete fucking freak but i don't get why.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2021)

Being a freak is good. Insurers are ruthless at denying claims because you've lost the spare key or receipt for the lock.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

What exactly does it say in the policy Mation ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 21, 2021)

Thieves rarely bother to cut the cable just to steal a wheel, so long as the bike itself is d-locked to something secure you’ll be fine.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> What exactly does it say in the policy Mation ?


All sorts of other things, but the relevant bit for this is: "The bicycle must be secured to an immovable object through the frame and any quick release wheels with an approved lock."

The FAQ on their website then says, under the heading 'Do I need to have an approved lock?'

Yes your lock should be a Thatcham approved lock for cycles up to the value of £1500 alternatively a rated Sold Secure lock dependent on your bicycle value:​- Insured value under £500 require a Bronze rated lock​- Insured value under £1000 require a Silver rated lock​- Insured value over £1000 require a Gold or Diamond rated lock​


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thieves rarely bother to cut the cable just to steal a wheel, so long as the bike itself is d-locked to something secure you’ll be fine.


I'm not asking whether I'll be fine. I know that I probably will be. But I want to know what the policy is.

I've learned through various channels that I don't want to leave important things to trust. It doesn't stop me trusting, but will help me cover the times when I'm wrong.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2021)

Pretty sure the wheels on my bike would have originally cost more than the frame did (£1100 R-SYS, think the current versions are £1400) but my security method is never to lock it anywhere, I have a shittyish bike for that sort of thing.

My old ugly brown pub bike was worth less than my lock but had an unfortunate incident with a Fiesta turning through queuing traffic, so my current pub bike isn’t quite as rubbish and I still get anxious locking it, usually put the kryptonite through the front wheel and frame, the back wheel isn’t quick release so not too worried about that, not living in London these days.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> All sorts of other things, but the relevant bit for this is: "The bicycle must be secured to an immovable object through the frame and any quick release wheels with an approved lock."
> 
> The FAQ on their website then says, under the heading 'Do I need to have an approved lock?'
> 
> Yes your lock should be a Thatcham approved lock for cycles up to the value of £1500 alternatively a rated Sold Secure lock dependent on your bicycle value:​- Insured value under £500 require a Bronze rated lock​- Insured value under £1000 require a Silver rated lock​- Insured value over £1000 require a Gold or Diamond rated lock​



Hmm... yeah, that's not very clear. Usually you pass the lock through the rear wheel and frame... To comply with that I think you'd have to either have a separate lock for the front wheel, or remove it and add to the lock cluster at the back. This will depend on how easy the wheels are to remove and type of bike...






Or






My guess, though, is that this may have more to do with individual wheel theft and claims based on that. If the whole bike in the second pic is nicked, it's nicked regardless iyswim. But that's a guess. Probably your best bet is to ask the insurers, and get confirmation in writing.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> Hmm... yeah, that's not very clear. Usually you pass the lock through the rear wheel and frame... To comply with that I think you'd have to either have a separate lock for the front wheel, or remove it and add to the lock cluster at the back. This will depend on how easy the wheels are to remove and type of bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, I'm thinking I probably need a second lock, but will also speak to the insurers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> I'm not asking whether I'll be fine. I know that I probably will be. But I want to know what the policy is.
> 
> I've learned through various channels that I don't want to leave important things to trust. It doesn't stop me trusting, but will help me cover the times when I'm wrong.



Their policy will be spelt out on their, ehrm, policy…


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

As David Clapson points out it does also specifically say 'quick release' so if it's thru-axle (bigger axles which screw in, often on MTBs, gravel bikes, road bikes with disc brakes), or if you replace the quick release with a secure skewer you should also technically fulfil it. Actually technically I suppose you'd fulfil it just with an allen key skewer. _Technically_.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

If their wording is crappy, the law is probably more on your side tbf. Consumers etc. Just make sure that's the only clause, and that there's not more info in the small print.


----------



## Mation (Aug 21, 2021)

Aaaarrrgh.

I'm asking: what size/rating lock should go through the wheel?

Same as the frame lock deemed gold?


Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Their policy will be spelt out on their, ehrm, policy…


If it said, I wouldn't be asking! (Or  someone would be able to point out to me what the general terms mean, if I've missed something.)


----------



## maomao (Aug 21, 2021)

I've always had my d-lock through frame and back wheel, supplementary steel cable through front wheel, nuts not quick release in f only wheel.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> Aaaarrrgh.
> 
> I'm asking: what size/rating lock should go through the wheel?
> 
> ...



Break it down like this:

"The bicycle must be secured to an immovable object through the frame and any quick release wheels with an approved lock."

Bicycle secured to object is easy. As is through the frame (securing it just by the wheel isn't going to cut it).

Then we've got the wheel clause... It specifies quick release, so if the wheel isn't quick release, none of this applies. That's why you might be fine with what David suggested, or with axles that aren't quick release in the first place.

_If _your wheels are quick release, you then get to the bit about securing them. It uses 'and' and 'any', so I think you've really got to interpret this as saying that quick release wheels need to have the protection of a rated lock. The cable won't be enough.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 21, 2021)

I wouldn't trust anyone's interpretation of the policy except the insurer's. Their wording seems ambiguous to me. Either they're sloppy or they've deliberately set a trap.

In any case, two d-locks are an excellent idea. Very discouraging for a thief: twice as much time and battery and cutting disc wear.  Typically lighter than one d-lock and a cable. These Kryptonite minis are Gold, £35 and about 1 kg Kryptonite Evolution Mini-5 U-lock - Black/Orange : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors Not long, but the shortness can make it harder to get an angle grinder positioned right.


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone's interpretation of the policy except the insurer's. Their wording seems ambivalent to me. Either they're sloppy or they've deliberately set a trap.



Yeah, it's shit wording and a bit surprising tbh. This is why I was wondering whether there was any additional small print... It'd be crap as a trap, because anyone with nouse to challenge it could do so effectively - consumers get a bit more latitude when they sign things. If the contract isn't clear, it's more likely to work in the consumer's favour.

But yes, it would be a bit of an effort to do that, and best just to get it in writing.


----------



## Mation (Aug 22, 2021)

Cid said:


> Break it down like this:
> 
> "The bicycle must be secured to an immovable object through the frame and any quick release wheels with an approved lock."
> 
> ...


Thank you - "the cable won't be enough" was what I was getting at, as the wording for that clause is ambiguous.

I have a quick release wheel, which is why I was asking. The wording for securing the frame isn't ambiguous, so I got that bit.

However, why would gold rated locks come with a cable that isn't sufficient? Are they sold by the insurers parent company, or something?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2021)

i think how they appear as a deterrent is more important than how much they withstand tools. Most cables are easily cleaved with wire cutters. a battery powered angle grinder will cut through anything. But stick enough on there that’ll slow them down and they might think twice


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 22, 2021)

It doesn't matter if you can't beat the thieves, what matters is you out secure the bike next you so they go for that instead


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 22, 2021)

There's the issue of carrying all these locks, they are heavy. Hardly ever leave my bike unattended for more than a minute or so, the only place I do it is at the swimming pool in direct line of sight of the reception and CCTV, and we're hardly Hackney...

But wear this around my waist:




And this attaches to my belt:




And these attach to my bag and tie the wheels to the frame:




Still worry like crazy even with all that lot on.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 22, 2021)

Aren't you going to tell us what they are?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Aren't you going to tell us what they are?


it says HipLok - good gear, I have the chain belt, have used the pocket d-locks but found them too short to lock a frame to some racks


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2021)

I’m extremely glad I can just leave my bike backstage at work and not have to worry about all this. Not sure I could cope with the stress every day otherwise.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 22, 2021)

Long d locks can be forced open quite easily, small ones only an angle grinder can get through.
The cable ties I have punted here before they are metal, bolt croppers will get through them in an instant but thieves  in public don’t relish the idea of getting croppers out and angle grinders, looks a bit iffy. And yeah, all HipLok products, seem designed for cyclists, also have one of their wall-anchors in my garage. But nothing will deter the committed tealeaf.


----------



## Mation (Aug 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Long d locks can be forced open quite easily, small ones only an angle grinder can get through.


How come?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

Mation said:


> How come?


Usual method I believe is sticking a car jack in there and eventual the lock mechanism will just break under the pressure. With a short lock there isn’t room to get the jack in as the frame will be in the way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Usual method I believe is sticking a car jack in there and eventual the lock mechanism will just break under the pressure. With a short lock there isn’t room to get the jack in as the frame will be in the way.


i have done this to my own d-lock


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been comparing u-locks for bicycles and motorcycles. They get tested in the same way by the ART Foundation in the Netherlands. Home – Stichting ART  The Sold Secure Gold level, a British standard, is equivalent to two stars on the ART scale, which goes up to five stars for the toughest motorcycle locks. 

A pair of Gold two star locks weigh about 3 kg. An alternative would be to carry a single U-lock which gets 3 or 4 stars from ANT, e.g. Abus Power 58 or Granit X-Plus 54  or Kryptonite New York Fahgedaboutit. They weigh about 1.5 - 2 kg.  The full list of four star u-locks is here 




__





						Is my lock approved? – Stichting ART
					






					www.stichtingart.nl
				




No u-lock gets more than 4 stars. The 5 star things are chains with padlocks and weigh about 7 kg.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> No u-lock gets more than 4 stars. The 5 star things are chains with padlocks and weigh about 7 kg.



You can get lighter bikes!


----------



## Cid (Aug 23, 2021)

To be fair 2 minutes against LPL is really a mark of quality rather than something to be worried about.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> To be fair 2 minutes against LPL is really a mark of quality rather than something to be worried about.



Yeah, most last about 10 seconds or so


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

Do many bike thieves pick the locks?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do many bike thieves pick the locks?


I doubt it. Bolt cutters and/or small angle grinders seem to be the tools of choice.


----------



## maomao (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do many bike thieves pick the locks?


I doubt it because you need to be able to listen/feel for tiny little clicks. Might take him two minutes in his workshop but I doubt he could do it squatting next to a bike rack in front of a library next to a big road. Very impressive though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

There’s also the fried and tested method of just cutting the bike rack if the lock is too strong, then dealing with the main lock back home at leisure. That requires a van rather than nonchalantly riding off with it though.


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2021)

This is how quickly it can be done. Broad daylight outside Angel tube Islington:









						Insurer’s warning as bike thefts still on the rise since start of pandemic
					

The warning comes as a cyclist has shared CCTV of a bike thief using an angle grinder in broad daylight




					www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

Why do these things even exist?


----------



## Cid (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why do these things even exist?
> 
> View attachment 284832



Because they’re really useful site tools.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

Should be made longer so they don't fit in a backpack.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 23, 2021)

The Makita is good because they have 3,000-8,000 rpm speed control.


----------



## Cid (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should be made longer so they don't fit in a backpack.



The whole point is that they’re a nice compact tool you can use 20ft up a ladder.


----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2021)

Sounds like locked 30ft in the air would be the safest place for a bike then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why do these things even exist?
> 
> View attachment 284832


Because they’re really useful tools if you’re a builder?


----------



## maomao (Aug 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because they’re really useful tools if you’re a builder?


Do builders really use a lot of cordless stuff? I was trained as a bricklayer 26 years ago, worked on sites before that and everything was plugged in in those days. I can imagine it being useful for the odd nooks and crannies where you don't want to stretch or dangle an extension cable but constant recharging would be a pain surely?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m extremely glad I can just leave my bike backstage at work and not have to worry about all this. Not sure I could cope with the stress every day otherwise.


When I couldn't leave my bike at work i cycled an extra 10 mins so i could lock it at a NCH car park which had a guard walking around.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> Do builders really use a lot of cordless stuff? I was trained as a bricklayer 26 years ago, worked on sites before that and everything was plugged in in those days. I can imagine it being useful for the odd nooks and crannies where you don't want to stretch or dangle an extension cable but constant recharging would be a pain surely?


When I've had any work done, the first thing any construction workers seem to do is plug in a charger or two for their spare batteries.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 23, 2021)

Winot said:


> This is how quickly it can be done. Broad daylight outside Angel tube Islington:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God, I didn't realise it was that fast. It makes rinko seem like the only option.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

can’t even put fucking mudguards on, can’t even work out which goes on which wheel! 
then i’ve got a pannier rack to fit!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 23, 2021)

Probably best to lock the bike, wait for a thief to come, and stove his fucking head in with a hammer.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can’t even put fucking mudguards on, can’t even work out which goes on which wheel!
> then i’ve got a pannier rack to fit!


The smaller one goes on the front.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can’t even put fucking mudguards on, can’t even work out which goes on which wheel!
> then i’ve got a pannier rack to fit!


The longer one is the back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Also, whatever you do don’t overtighten anything in that brand new carbon frame/fork


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> The smaller one goes on the front.


doesn’t seem to fit that way


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

FWIW I don’t think I’ve ever fitted a set of mudguards without shouting at them. Every set is usually a total pain in the arse.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn’t seem to fit that way


Gimme a picture of the guard and which bit you're fitting it to. It's quite common for a bike to need a different bolt from the ones they supply with the mudguard to make it work.


----------



## maomao (Aug 23, 2021)

I've only ever removed the fucking things (my rack prevents stripes of mud up my back and I'm not sure what else they do for you).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> I've only ever removed the fucking things (my rack prevents stripes of mud up my back and I'm not sure what else they do for you).


A good sized front one will keep most (all) of the spray from your front wheel off your feet, legs, and face.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn’t seem to fit that way




They go on the top of the wheels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Gimme a picture of the guard and which bit you're fitting it to. It's quite common for a bike to need a different bolt from the ones they supply with the mudguard to make it work.


thanks, think i’ve worked it out, didn’t realise you could adjust the angle of the arms attaching the guard to the frame forks. Don’t think i’ve got it quite right. Same with the pannier, the rack seems too loose where it’s attached to the seat post so I don’t want to load it with anything just right, but it looks like this so far:

what i need to work out now is where to put my new rear light, which can’t fit on the seat post now, and how to fit the d-lock bracket


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do many bike thieves pick the locks?


Those locks that have a tubular key in them are easily picked. You get a universal key off the internet. I doubt many d locks get picked though. It’s all Lidl grinders these days. 

I know that my motorcycle has never been nicked and always has three locks on it. Easier to carry them about on an 1100cc bike.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks, think i’ve worked it out, didn’t realise you could adjust the angle of the arms attaching the guard to the frame forks. Don’t think i’ve got it quite right. Same with the pannier, the rack seems too loose where it’s attached to the seat post so I don’t want to load it with anything just right, but it looks like this so far:
> View attachment 284888
> what i need to work out now is where to put my new rear light, which can’t fit on the seat post now, and how to fit the d-lock bracket


Shouldn't there be a bar running down from the rack to where the seat stay and chain stay meet? Or have I missed something in your photo?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks, think i’ve worked it out, didn’t realise you could adjust the angle of the arms attaching the guard to the frame forks. Don’t think i’ve got it quite right. Same with the pannier, the rack seems too loose where it’s attached to the seat post so I don’t want to load it with anything just right, but it looks like this so far:
> View attachment 284888
> what i need to work out now is where to put my new rear light, which can’t fit on the seat post now, and how to fit the d-lock bracket


Guards look good but the rack looks kinda high, is there a way of flipping it or altering the angle where it joins the seat tube so it sits lower?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The rack looks kinda high, is there a way of flipping it or altering the angle where it joins the seat tube so it sits lower?


It’s going to fuck the centre of gravity especially if Orangutan puts anything in it. Makes the bikes lines look shit too. Bin it. 

I like the mudguards.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 23, 2021)

This picture makes it look possible to fit the beam rack the other way up ... although there appear to be different models.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Shouldn't there be a bar running down from the rack to where the seat stay and chain stay meet? Or have I missed something in your photo?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Guards look good but the rack looks kinda high, is there a way of flipping it or altering the angle where it joins the seat tube so it sits lower?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> This picture makes it look possible to fit the beam rack the other way up ... although there appear to be different models.


it’s deffo the right way up in the pic of the ‘instructions’


----------



## a_chap (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks, think i’ve worked it out, didn’t realise you could adjust the angle of the arms attaching the guard to the frame forks. Don’t think i’ve got it quite right. Same with the pannier, the rack seems too loose where it’s attached to the seat post so I don’t want to load it with anything just right, but it looks like this so far:
> View attachment 284888
> what i need to work out now is where to put my new rear light, which can’t fit on the seat post now, and how to fit the d-lock bracket




I have a sneaking suspicion that no-one's ever going to see that rear red reflector.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that no-one's ever going to see that rear red reflector.


there’s one on the rear of the central pannier bag


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> Do builders really use a lot of cordless stuff? I was trained as a bricklayer 26 years ago, worked on sites before that and everything was plugged in in those days. I can imagine it being useful for the odd nooks and crannies where you don't want to stretch or dangle an extension cable but constant recharging would be a pain surely?


Batteries are way better these days, cordless is pretty much the default, and is also encouraged by HSE as hard to get a shock off one, no cables to accidentally cut.

I have a corded one at work, and it’s a pain in the arse dragging a 50m extension lead across the playground just to use it for 20 seconds to chop a bolt off, a cordless one would be great (although I don’t have enough use to justify it).


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> 🤷‍♂️


You could attach the rack, not to the seat post but to the frame upright member. That will lower it by four inches and make a huge difference to the handling.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You could attach the rack, not to the seat post but to the frame upright member. That will lower it by four inches and make a huge difference to the handling.


Nooooooooo


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s deffo the right way up in the pic of the ‘instructions’



Meybe they've sent you the wrong one? Possibly just whatever they had in stock.

Looking at this yours is the A type, for a small frame...and that doesn't look like a small frame to me. I reckon you want the V type or commuter version.





__





						MTB BeamRacks
					






					www.topeak.com


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan don't clamp a d lock bracket to your carbon frame!! You'll crush it. Put the d lock in your pannier pack or a rucksack instead.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2021)

Oh, SKS Raceblades, they're a bit of a sod but it looks like you've got them on pretty ok 👍 there's definitely something not right with your rack though ... Agree that perhaps it's the wrong size arm for your frame. You will probably be able to clip your rear light to a loop on the back of the bag or there may be a bit of plastic bracket in the packaging for the rack that allows you to mount it to the back of that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You could attach the rack, not to the seat post but to the frame upright member. That will lower it by four inches and make a huge difference to the handling.


No I couldn’t. The rack attaches to the seat post, but it looks like it should be upside down so it will sit lower, nearer the seat, and perhaps give me some clearance on the seat post for reflector and lights to be visible. I think I’ve been given the wrong rack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Orang Utan don't clamp a d lock bracket to your carbon frame!! You'll crush it. Put the d lock in your pannier pack or a rucksack instead.


thanks for the warning. I haven’t yet, normally carry it in my backpack anyway. training weight innit.


----------



## nick (Aug 23, 2021)

With those race blades, they came with a little Allen key. You can use that to fettle them as you progress, ie if they rub somewhere unexpected etc. 
The good news is that once they're set up. and the Allen key bits are nice and tight, you can just clip them off and on again in seconds - if you ever feel the need to start tasting diesel flavoured puddle water as you ride, for instance


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Meybe they've sent you the wrong one? Possibly just whatever they had in stock.
> 
> Looking at this yours is the A type, for a small frame...and that doesn't look like a small frame to me. I reckon you want the V type or commuter version.
> 
> ...


Aye,
they’ve sent me this:


when they should’ve sent me this:


or this:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Oh, SKS Raceblades, they're a bit of a sod but it looks like you've got them on pretty ok 👍 there's definitely something not right with your rack though ... Agree that perhaps it's the wrong size arm for your frame. You will probably be able to clip your rear light to a loop on the back of the bag or there may be a bit of plastic bracket in the packaging for the rack that allows you to mount it to the back of that.


aye, ta, will probs be able to swap instore and get a couple of small red lights too for bags


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks for the warning. I haven’t yet, normally carry it in my backpack anyway. training weight innit.


Weight is weight, doesn’t matter if it’s on you or the bike…


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Weight is weight, doesn’t matter if it’s on you or the bike…


it does, depending on how it’s distributed


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

anyway, i’ve just received a voucher to spend at unnamed online bike retailer for £1871 - to pay for the bike that was stolen. I bought it in 2018 for maybe half of that, so no I have to go through the ordeal of buying another bike, tsk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah, I have the v-type topeak rack,  If you use the rubber inserts and clamp it tight it shouldn't move around. The clamp keeps rubbing against my thighs though. Can you not put a proper rack on?


----------



## Cid (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah was gonna say that’s a hybrid and presumably should have mounting points for racks and mudguards… properly fixed variants of both tend to be more secure (and better for the frame in the case of those mudguard straps).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, I have the v-type topeak rack,  If you use the rubber inserts and clamp it tight it shouldn't move around. The clamp keeps rubbing against my thighs though. Can you not put a proper rack on?


dunno what you mean. thought that was proper


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Probably best to lock the bike, wait for a thief to come, and stove his fucking head in with a hammer.



I’m thinking there is a market for booby trapped bike parts.

Spike in the seat pole, specially weakened axle sort of thing, swap em out when you leave your bike alone and see whose gone under a bus on it by the time your back


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No I couldn’t. The rack attaches to the seat post, but it looks like it should be upside down so it will sit lower, nearer the seat, and perhaps give me some clearance on the seat post for reflector and lights to be visible. I think I’ve been given the wrong rack.


It looks like you started working for a fancy sushi shop and they bolted that thing on. 

Why did you go for a big box? Side winds and aesthetics?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Orang Utan don't clamp a d lock bracket to your carbon frame!! You'll crush it. Put the d lock in your pannier pack or a rucksack instead.


What are carbon frames like in a spill? I’m thinking not so good, can’t whack it straight.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

Surely a rack that is only attached to the seat post will come loose fairly quickly? Bung some panniers on and you’ll have a lot of weight on that one clamp..?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What are carbon frames like in a spill? I’m thinking not so good, can’t whack it straight.



Crashed my bike twice now and it’s fine, the frame hasn’t taken a hit though, I have taken that punishment…


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> dunno what you mean. thought that was proper


Like this.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Crashed my bike twice now and it’s fine, the frame hasn’t taken a hit though, I have taken that punishment…


Oh dear. I remember skinning knees and head but half a lifetime ago. 

I am still doing one day on, one day off. Enjoying it hugely. I’m going to update my shed security tomorrow. First defence.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What are carbon frames like in a spill? I’m thinking not so good, can’t whack it straight.



I've shattered two in crashes. You can repair minor dings with resin but this usually changes the stiffness of the frame and not for the better as it transfers load to other areas.

You can't (safely) 'whack' an aluminum frame straight either as it is not a ferrous metal and has no specific fatigue limit so in practice carbon fibre and aluminum have the same very limited repairability.

Steel frames are highly repairable but all steel framed bikes are junk that should be thrown in the woods.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It looks like you started working for a fancy sushi shop and they bolted that thing on.
> 
> Why did you go for a big box? Side winds and aesthetics?


lol. lots to carry


----------



## Cid (Aug 24, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Like this.View attachment 284941



OU's bike doesn't have '4' mounting points. It has a suspension thingy too, which might preclude something that fixes to the seatpost and '5' (dunno though, can't move much). It definitely has mudguard mounts, says so in the specs, so dunno why he was recommended the strap fixed type.

Why a hybrid doesn't have rack mounts I don't know. Trek market it as a fitness bike, so have gone a bit daft with it.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I've shattered two in crashes. You can repair minor dings with resin but this usually changes the stiffness of the frame and not for the better as it transfers load to other areas.
> 
> You can't (safely) 'whack' an aluminum frame straight either as it is not a ferrous metal and has no specific fatigue limit so in practice carbon fibre and aluminum have the same very limited repairability.
> 
> Steel frames are highly repairable but all steel framed bikes are junk that should be thrown in the woods.


Liked except for the last sentence which is hokum of the first order


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 24, 2021)

nick said:


> With those race blades, they came with a little Allen key. You can use that to fettle them as you progress, ie if they rub somewhere unexpected etc.
> The good news is that once they're set up. and the Allen key bits are nice and tight, you can just clip them off and on again in seconds - if you ever feel the need to start tasting diesel flavoured puddle water as you ride, for instance


Also, take the little Allen key out with you the first few times you ride, as you will get it wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Like this.View attachment 284941


that’s what i thought i’d be getting


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Surely a rack that is only attached to the seat post will come loose fairly quickly? Bung some panniers on and you’ll have a lot of weight on that one clamp..?


it already has panniers, they’re just zipped away


----------



## weepiper (Aug 24, 2021)

My new flat has bespoke bicycle storage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hiplok: The only Gold Sold Secure wearable chain bike lock


I bought one of these last week, but it's dead easy to break into as it just has a plastic clasp attaching the lock to the chain - you just need to yank it and it comes away - is it faulty or am I doing locking wrong or summat?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 25, 2021)

Took the bike out earlier and noticed I'd last a bolt for the panier at the bottom, anyone know the standard size for those so I can replace?

Bikes a standard MTB - Carrera


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I bought one of these last week, but it's dead easy to break into as it just has a plastic clasp attaching the lock to the chain - you just need to yank it and it comes away - is it faulty or am I doing locking wrong or summat?




I think the clasp is what makes it into a wearable belt, you might have to move it round to find the other bit of chain for the lock to go through?



There's a little vid in that link... you shouldn't be able to yank the lock off two links.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I bought one of these last week, but it's dead easy to break into as it just has a plastic clasp attaching the lock to the chain - you just need to yank it and it comes away - is it faulty or am I doing locking wrong or summat?



Jesus mate, attach the metal chain to the lock!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> I think the clasp is what makes it into a wearable belt, you might have to move it round to find the other bit of chain for the lock to go through?
> 
> View attachment 285217
> 
> There's a little vid in that link... you shouldn't be able to yank the lock off two links.


d’oh, thanks, there either wasn’t any written instructions or I didn’t see them! 
I was looking at this and thinking wtf, it can’t be faulty - it was designed like that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2021)

cycling accessory manufacturers need to up their accessibility game and provide full written instructions instead of hieroglyphics that only make sense if you have a head for physics and better spacial coordination


----------



## hash tag (Aug 26, 2021)

If only I was still riding, but £36 though 




__





						Events & Tickets
					

The greatest events in British Motor Racing happen at Silverstone. Formula 1, Superbikes, top touring cars or great bands – whatever you come to Silverstone for, we know you will enjoy!




					www.silverstone.co.uk


----------



## a_chap (Aug 26, 2021)

The 20km ride is suitable for "seasoned cyclers" [sic] and they describe the 50k ride as both "mammoth" and "endurance" (for "cycling professionals")...

[rolls eyes]


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2021)

a_chap said:


> The 20km ride is suitable for "seasoned cyclers" [sic] and they describe the 50k ride as both "mammoth" and "endurance" (for "cycling professionals")...
> 
> [rolls eyes]


50km on a basically flat, exposed, circuit where you won’t have to touch your brakes? That will be hard work if you want a fast time.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 26, 2021)

Just replaced a gear cable/casing... I forgot how much I hate indexed gears for this reason, I swore never to get a bike with them again but it was ages ago and I forgot. I should have bought that older saracen, oh well it is just about adjusted now


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Took the bike out earlier and noticed I'd last a bolt for the panier at the bottom, anyone know the standard size for those so I can replace?
> 
> Bikes a standard MTB - Carrera


M5 thread, with an 8mm nut head or a 4mm Allen key button head.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> d’oh, thanks, there either wasn’t any written instructions or I didn’t see them!
> I was looking at this and thinking wtf, it can’t be faulty - it was designed like that!
> View attachment 285218


The plastic clasp is designed to come off with a small yank when you are wearing the chain. It’s to stop you getting injured if the chain caught on something when around your waist.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 26, 2021)

weepiper said:


> M5 thread, with an 8mm nut head or a 4mm Allen key button head.



This seems about the cheapest longest one I can find on ebay.









						BICYCLE SEAT POST SCREW M8 x 45mm STAINLESS STEEL BIKE SADDLE CONNECTING BOLT  | eBay
					

Stainless Steel. Socket head for 6mm Allen key.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Though theres this one as well which I think I've got the screw head to unlock in my bag of tricks.









						M5, A2 BUTTON HEAD SECURITY 6 LOBE PIN TX TORX ANTI VANDAL SCREWS BOLT BIKE *  | eBay
					

<p><b>M5, A2 Stainless Button Head Security Screw - 6 Lobe Pin TX - Special TX Bit Included in Price</b></p>  <p>Unique 6-Lobe Pin TX Drive.</p>  <p>Tamper-proof, vandal-resistant, re-usable security fixing.</p>  <p>An economic secure solution.</p>  <p>Medium security resistance.</p>...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This seems about the cheapest longest one I can find on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one is M8, not M5! Don't buy it (unless you need a new saddle clamp bolt)


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2021)

Here: M3 M4 M5 M6 ALLEN CAP SCREWS BOLTS STAINLESS STEEL SOCKET SCREW HEX HEAD DIN 912  | eBay you probably only need a 16 or 20mm long one, btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, I have the v-type topeak rack,  If you use the rubber inserts and clamp it tight it shouldn't move around. The clamp keeps rubbing against my thighs though. Can you not put a proper rack on?


Gonna call them today and tell them they've a) sent me the wrong rack and b) mis-sold me it anyway - I think I need something like this, but can't tell whether it would fit my bike. Not sure what to look for in the specs that would confirm this. Have you or anyone else any idea if this would work:
https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/topeak/uni-super-tourist-for-disc-brake-931669#colcode=93166903 ??


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Gonna call them today and tell them they've a) sent me the wrong rack and b) mis-sold me it anyway - I think I need something like this, but can't tell whether it would fit my bike. Not sure what to look for in the specs that would confirm this. Have you or anyone else any idea if this would work:
> https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/topeak/uni-super-tourist-for-disc-brake-931669#colcode=93166903 ??


It won't work - your bike doesn't have the threaded frame eyelets that would allow you to mount it. Which is why the shop has sold you a seatpost mounted one. But if you get them to send the correct size/design seatpost mounted one it should be fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

weepiper said:


> It won't work - your bike doesn't have the threaded frame eyelets that would allow you to mount it. Which is why the shop has sold you a seatpost mounted one. But if you get them to send the correct size/design seatpost mounted one it should be fine.


ta, so will only a seat post mounted one work on my bike? I should be asking for the V instead of the A? Others have said I should get a 'proper' rack - it would be lower then and give me more balance/room


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 27, 2021)

Ordered some more Panaracer tyres yesterday. 
"*International Deliveries* – Temporarily Suspended 11/11/20" ☹️
That'll give me plenty of time to wear out my other ones


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ta, so will only a seat post mounted one work on my bike? I should be asking for the V instead of the A? Others have said I should get a 'proper' rack - it would be lower then and give me more balance/room



A proper bike rack pannier rack is the type you just linked, that won't fit. Wiggle explains the fit on those Topeak beam racks... The one you have is for XS/S bikes... I assume you're on an M/L, and therefore yes, you need V. Chainreactioncycles have the kind you need in stock. Except that doesn't have the drop down bits.

Why the fuck Trek made a hybrid bike without pannier rack mounts still defeats me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

Cid said:


> A proper bike rack pannier rack is the type you just linked, that won't fit. Wiggle explains the fit on those Topeak beam racks... The one you have is for XS/S bikes... I assume you're on an M/L, and therefore yes, you need V. Chainreactioncycles have the kind you need in stock. Except that doesn't have the drop down bits.
> 
> Why the fuck Trek made a hybrid bike without pannier rack mounts still defeats me.


yeah, i'm getting a voucher to replace the A with a V - might be a while before they are back in stock though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

Anyway, have just ordered bike no.2 from the insurance voucher - a Ridgeback Avenida 7 2021 Hybrid Classic - a chunky step-through runaround for shopping and leisure that I can feel a bit less anxious about locking up outside:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, have just ordered bike no.2 from the insurance voucher - a Ridgeback Avenida 7 2021 Hybrid Classic - a chunky step-through runaround for shopping and leisure that I can feel a bit less anxious about locking up outside:
> View attachment 285476


If that's the runaround, what's the hybrid with a rack for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> If that's the runaround, what's the hybrid with a rack for?


riding to work and further afield


----------



## TopCat (Aug 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, have just ordered bike no.2 from the insurance voucher - a Ridgeback Avenida 7 2021 Hybrid Classic - a chunky step-through runaround for shopping and leisure that I can feel a bit less anxious about locking up outside:
> View attachment 285476


That’s a lovely machine.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 28, 2021)

Put the rack on the hybrid and cosset the carbon jobbie.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2021)

I’d just commute on the ridgeback (which is a lot less nickable in any case) and keep the Trek for long rides out to the countryside.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 28, 2021)

Did a 26 mile round trip today. I will feel it tomorrow but overall it’s getting easier and I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 29, 2021)

Not feeling anything near as sore as I anticipated.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2021)

anyone here use a gopro? just setting one up now, but will probs end up using it more for fun - already plotting to stick it on a cat


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 29, 2021)

Thinking about it too. How you planning to mount/carry it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2021)

Attaching to helmets is thought to lessen the effectiveness of the helmet…


----------



## TopCat (Aug 29, 2021)

I like my cycle in the hall best rather than the shed. Don’t care about handlebars in the kidneys during 2am piss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I like my cycle in the hall best rather than the shed. Don’t care about handlebars in the kidneys during 2am piss.


end of bed, on top of fridge, behind sofa, anywhere indoors innit


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 29, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I like my cycle in the hall best rather than the shed. Don’t care about handlebars in the kidneys during 2am piss.



Can you get ones that the ends unscrew so you can thin the bike down a bit indoors? 

Idle thoughts on how to deal with small space bikes...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Can you get ones that the ends unscrew so you can thin the bike down a bit indoors?
> 
> Idle thoughts on how to deal with small space bikes...


I just ignore it and shuffle past. I am repelling guests so they ain’t a concern. 

On a lighter note I bought an extended handle bar post for a tenner. Gave me another four inches height which is sorely needed. The leaning forward thing is difficult for my spine and resultant nerve pain in my shoulder. 

The is came same day and took three minutes to fit whilst stoned. It has a generic top cap which is welcome as I am covering everything with Ridgeback on the cycle.


----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> On a lighter note I bought an extended handle bar post for a tenner.


What one did you get? The only one I ever tried made my steering go weird. I'm too fat and old to cycle with my head at the same height as my bum anymore.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

New 12-speed Shimano Dura-Ace R9200 is finally here and it’s RIP for mechanical groupsets
					

All-new pro-level flagship groupset launches along with Ultegra and matching wheelsets




					www.bikeradar.com
				




New 12 speed DA looks good. Semi-wireless with a shared battery for the derailleurs is the optimum architecture IMO. No mechanical option but there will be a rim brake version - who the fuck is going to buy that?


----------



## magneze (Sep 1, 2021)

I can't help but feel that battery powered gear changing is a shit idea for most people. Oooh my battery is dead. Oh well, I'll just stick to this gear then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> New 12-speed Shimano Dura-Ace R9200 is finally here and it’s RIP for mechanical groupsets
> 
> 
> All-new pro-level flagship groupset launches along with Ultegra and matching wheelsets
> ...


Ineos


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> What one did you get? The only one I ever tried made my steering go weird. I'm too fat and old to cycle with my head at the same height as my bum anymore.


This. It also makes my bike look harder to ride for shorter people. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B08FJ9WRMB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> I can't help but feel that battery powered gear changing is a shit idea for most people. Oooh my battery is dead. Oh well, I'll just stick to this gear then.


It seems mad for most use.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It seems mad for most use.


If you’re just cruising round town or commuting it’s pointless. If you’re racing it’s now pretty much essential.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

105 is a professional standard groupset anyway... I mean there are some weight advantages, but if you're obsessive over those margins you can always run higher tier cassette and chainset.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> I can't help but feel that battery powered gear changing is a shit idea for most people. Oooh my battery is dead. Oh well, I'll just stick to this gear then.



I think I got my first Di2 bike (11 speed 9070) in 2012. I never got 10 speed DA Di2 in 2009 because I was badly injured for most of that year. I can't be bothered to add it all up on Strava but I reckon I've done over 50,000km on electronic shifting and have never run out of battery. The only failure I've had was an wire pulling out of a RHS shifter. Di2 has by far the best battery life out of all the systems. I've run one completely flat to see how long it would last and got 1,850km.

It's worth it full synchro one handed shifting IMO.


----------



## nick (Sep 1, 2021)

And should the battery run low, it stops shifting the front mech before the rear one - so you don't end up stuck in one gear.

Also nice that in 3 years of ownership the shifting is still spot on and has never been adjusted


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you’re just cruising round town or commuting it’s pointless. If you’re racing it’s now pretty much essential.


How many gears would usually be involved? I have seven!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

Just cleaned, polished and lubed my cycle and pumped up the tyres. 

It doesn’t take long and apart from keeping a new bike looking new, gives an opportunity to check the tightness of all the fixings. 

I have had a nut come undone at speed on a motorbike (rear shock top mount) and it is not fun.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How many gears would usually be involved? I have seven!



Typically 2x11 or a virtual 1x15. New DA/Ultegra is 2x12, virtual 1x16.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How many gears would usually be involved? I have seven!


11 on the back has been the standard for a while, now Shimano, SRAM and Campag all have 12 speed in their top end groupsets.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Typically 2x11 or a virtual 1x15. New DA/Ultegra is 2x12, virtual 1x16.


So virtual? Is it a constant variable transmission then?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> So virtual? Is it a constant variable transmission then?


No, a 2 x 11 hasn’t actually got 22 unique gears, there’s some overlap.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> So virtual? Is it a constant variable transmission then?



No. The software arranges the 24 real gears into 16 sequential ratios by autonomously operating the front/rear derailleur. You just shift higher or lower.

I wish Shimano would close the loop and do full auto shifting based on the torque/rpm from the power meter.


----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, a 2 x 11 hasn’t actually got 22 unique gears, there’s some overlap.


It's not overlap, it's the dodgy gears where the chain isn't straight.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm just waiting for Pashley to bring out an electric shifter for the Sturmey Archer hub gears and drum brakes. I'm sure it'll make my Roadster and Guv'nor just _fly_!


And all it'll need is a car battery to power it...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's not overlap, it's the dodgy gears where the chain isn't straight.


No, it’s overlap. Certain combinations of sprockets give (as near as makes no difference) the same ratio. Cross chaining has long since not been an issue on a modern groupset, unless you’re a pro doing a time trial and worried about the potential 1W power loss.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I'm just waiting for Pashley to bring out an electric shifter for the Sturmey Archer hub gears and drum brakes. I'm sure it'll make my Roadster and Guv'nor just _fly_!
> 
> 
> And all it'll need is a car battery to power it...



Doesn't sound too bad, probably only change the weight by 5% or so.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I wish Shimano would close the loop and do full auto shifting based on the torque/rpm from the power meter.


They must have tried this as part of their R&D, I assume it’s just not at the reliability level they’d need for a pro groupset.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> Doesn't sound too bad, probably only change the weight by 5% or so.


Yeah but 5% of a Pashley is another couple of kg


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's not overlap, it's the dodgy gears where the chain isn't straight.



There is substantial overlap of ratios on almost all 2x drive trains. 50/26  in the big ring is a lower gear than 34/11 in the small.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah but 5% of a Pashley is another couple of kg



Yes, I meant the car battery...


----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, it’s overlap. Certain combinations of sprockets give (as near as makes no difference) the same ratio. Cross chaining has long since not been an issue on a modern groupset, unless you’re a pro doing a time trial and worried about the potential 1W power loss.


The jury is out apparently. Shimano and Campag still say to avoid:









						Is cross-chaining disastrous? Find out what the manufacturers say
					

We ask Shimano, SRAM, Campagnolo and FSA whether running the chain at extreme angles is a crime against cycling




					road.cc
				




It's not just efficiency, it is (or was) added stress in components being used at an angle.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They must have tried this as part of their R&D, I assume it’s just not at the reliability level they’d need for a pro groupset.



It would also need a lot of tuning of the shift tables for each rider as everyone's power zones are different.


----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> There is substantial overlap of ratios on almost all 2x drive trains. 50/26  in the big ring is a lower gear than 34/11 in the small.


I think we both meant redundancy rather than overlap.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> The jury is out apparently. Shimano and Campag still say to avoid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a 5 year old article… Pretty sure I’ve read something from Shimano more recently essentially saying “no problem”. Could have imagined it though


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> The jury is out apparently. Shimano and Campag still say to avoid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The latest firmware release for 8000/9000 Di2 locks out certain cross chain gears by default. I suspect this is to reduce warranty claims by ham fisted shifting at high torque/low rpm in those gears.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 1, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I'm just waiting for Pashley to bring out an electric shifter for the Sturmey Archer hub gears and drum brakes. I'm sure it'll make my Roadster and Guv'nor just _fly_!
> 
> 
> And all it'll need is a car battery to power it...



Shimano SG-S7051 is a Di2 actuated 8 speed IGH.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

Wouldn't mind a bit of Di2. Though it seems a bit ridiculous, because it would be for the indoor bike... 1x11 on my gravel bike is... adequate... for outdoor rides, for now. Especially now that I've sorted my shifting issues, which only took a re-wrap and working out that the frame will take cable outer routed internally through the chainstay, which is not how it came.

Definitely still need 1:1 ratio for the peak district.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

Maybe the new groupset will get the used market shifting (groan) again. Not holding out much hope though.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 1, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Shimano SG-S7051 is a Di2 actuated 8 speed IGH.



But if it ain't also a drum brake then I'm afraid it's just no good.

And who in hell needs _EIGHT_ gears for goodness sake!!

3 speed are all the discerning gentleman needs


----------



## a_chap (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> Doesn't sound too bad, probably only change the weight by 5% or so.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah but 5% of a Pashley is another couple of kg



Oh my sides. I can hardly breathe. Etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I can hardly breathe


That’s because you have to pedal 30kg of iron up hills


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2021)

I like Sram etap 11 very much. Very pretty to look at. Even the batteries look good. Having no gear cables is rather magical.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

on tweeter


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2021)

I have a feeling that Zero Gravity brakes is hitting the buffers. Ted Ciamillo is taking people's money but shipping nothing and not answering calls and emails. Meanwhile his product, the lightest ever caliper brake,  is being sold on Alibaba, probably because he's fallen out with his supplier.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> Wouldn't mind a bit of Di2. Though it seems a bit ridiculous, because it would be for the indoor bike... 1x11 on my gravel bike is... adequate... for outdoor rides, for now. Especially now that I've sorted my shifting issues, which only took a re-wrap and working out that the frame will take cable outer routed internally through the chainstay, which is not how it came.
> 
> Definitely still need 1:1 ratio for the peak district.


You cycle up them hills eh? Fucking hell I have ways to go.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

Wouldn’t a lot of cyclists do better eating a bit less to lose a few kilos?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

a_chap said:


> But if it ain't also a drum brake then I'm afraid it's just no good.
> 
> And who in hell needs _EIGHT_ gears for goodness sake!!
> 
> 3 speed are all the discerning gentleman needs


I had something similar nearly five decades ago. Second gear would work only on celebration days.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Wouldn’t a lot of cyclists do better eating a bit less to lose a few kilos?


It’s generally easier and cheaper to lose weight from yourself, yeah.

But, you know, new shiny bike bits!


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You cycle up them hills eh? Fucking hell I have ways to go.



Today's ride: 26 miles, 750 meters ascent.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Wouldn’t a lot of cyclists do better eating a bit less to lose a few kilos?



Yes, weight on bikes is... not nonsense, but certainly not as significant as often thought. Though I way <loud coughing> kg, and I definitely notice the difference between my gravel bike (~10kg) and mtb (hardtail around 12.5 kg iirc, seems light though? Always surprises me when I weigh it). That may well have more to do with geometry, 26" wheels, bigger tires etc though.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Wouldn’t a lot of cyclists do better eating a bit less to lose a few kilos?


What an original, thought-provoking post.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2021)

Sunday’s hangover cure…


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s generally easier and cheaper to lose weight from yourself, yeah.
> 
> But, you know, new shiny bike bits!



I don't think it's particularly easy or cheap to lose weight. It requires many things... It's certainly easi_er_ if you're the kind of person who can and does cycle regularly, but it depends where you're coming from.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sunday’s hangover cure…
> 
> View attachment 286288



This is in some strange, non-cycling measurement system?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> I don't think it's particularly easy or cheap to lose weight. It requires many things... It's certainly easi_er_ if you're the kind of person who can and does cycle regularly, but it depends where you're coming from.


Still almost certainly cheaper than that new Di2


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> This is in some strange, non-cycling measurement system?



It maybe designed for Pashleys


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still almost certainly cheaper than that new Di2



Fair, fair. Especially in cost/g, just take a piss.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)

Today’s didn’t upload yet, couple of days ago:


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Sep 1, 2021)

Cid said:


> Today’s didn’t upload yet, couple of days ago:
> 
> View attachment 286290


My legs hurt looking at that. Good on you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Sep 1, 2021)

My most recent fun ride last week


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 1, 2021)

This is what I get to ride when staying with my Portuguese relatives. Managed a 48km ride on it last week with nothing breaking, which was a novelty (previous couple of rides of any length saw the chain snap and the rear derailleur fall apart). It has a motherfucking EMT group set, whatever that is. Any distance on this is equivalent to about three times the distance on my road bike in terms of effort, all the people whizzing past me as I rode back up the estuary weren’t getting a good enough workout.

Between visits it just sits in the basement carpark gaining a bit more rust, I just pump up the tyres and go.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2021)

Higher handlebars made my ride yesterday so much more comfortable. No nerve pain! Best tenner spent ever.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s generally easier and cheaper to lose weight from yourself, yeah.
> 
> But, you know, new shiny bike bits!


Cheaper but not easier.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2021)

it’s easiest to put weight on your bike if you want to lose some from your body - I lost 3 stone in a few months just cos i was riding a 17kg bike with full panniers


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2021)

What do people think of this bike?








						Carrera Crossfire 1 Ladies Hybrid Bike 17” Frame 28” Wheels In Good Condition  | eBay
					

<p>Carrera Crossfire 1 Ladies Hybrid Bike 17” Frame 28” Wheels In Good Condition. </p><br /><br /><p>Bike was bought  in the lock down as a spin bike to use with a bike hut turbo trainer . (Check out my other items as turbo trainer is for sale)</p><br /><p>Bike has been kept in garage see...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



if it werent for the rust on the cogs looks amazing value (current bid £35)
how hard would it be to deal with that rust? or cost to replace even?


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What do people think of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Citric or hydrochloric acid will dissolve iron oxide. It's just a pity they won't dissolve the rest of that bike.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What do people think of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks a bit tatty in places but nothing a bit of tlc and a few quids worth of bits won’t fix. All depends what it actually goes for really.


----------



## Cid (Sep 2, 2021)

Depends what you want to do with it...


----------



## Cid (Sep 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s easiest to put weight on your bike if you want to lose some from your body - I lost 3 stone in a few months just cos i was riding a 17kg bike with full panniers



95% of that will just be riding regularly. I mean I think you were on a commute, so over a fixed distance weight should have _some_ effect, but not as much as you think. Rather obviously since you evidently continued to lose weight even after you'd dropped enough that you may as well have started on a 5kg ultimate weight weenie bike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2021)

does anyone have any experience using a junction with traffic lights that are triggered by sensors? I live on a new build (15 years ‘new’) estate that has its exit road onto one of the main commute roads in Leeds, and they’ve updated loads of lights,
priorities, lanes etc. the new lights controlling access to the main road seem to sense mass or mass of metal. you can see the sensors on the road approaching the lights - looks like an embossed box with a diagonal line across it. unfortunately they don’t seem to detect bikes. if i laid my old bike flat on the road inside the grid, it sometimes triggers the sequence, but not always, and now I’ve a new bike with a carbon frame, i often have to wait for another car to leave the estate, or run a red light when it’s ‘safe’ - I’m surmising that the sensor is even less responsive to a carbon frame than a steel or aluminium one? this could of course be bollocks as i don’t actually know how the sensors detect vehicles


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2021)

Cid said:


> 95% of that will just be riding regularly. I mean I think you were on a commute, so over a fixed distance weight should have _some_ effect, but not as much as you think. Rather obviously since you evidently continued to lose weight even after you'd dropped enough that you may as well have started on a 5kg ultimate weight weenie bike.


doesn’t explain why i only started losing weight when i started riding a heavier bike.
i kept weight off when i was younger just by riding a road bike to work, but not any more…


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone have any experience using a junction with traffic lights that are triggered by sensors? I live on a new build (15 years ‘new’) estate that has its exit road onto one of the main commute roads in Leeds, and they’ve updated loads of lights,
> priorities, lanes etc. the new lights controlling access to the main road seem to sense mass or mass of metal. you can see the sensors on the road approaching the lights - looks like an embossed box with a diagonal line across it. unfortunately they don’t seem to detect bikes. if i laid my old bike flat on the road inside the grid, it sometimes triggers the sequence, but not always, and now I’ve a new bike with a carbon frame, i often have to wait for another car to leave the estate, or run a red light when it’s ‘safe’ - I’m surmising that the sensor is even less responsive to a carbon frame than a steel or aluminium one? this could of course be bollocks as i don’t actually know how the sensors detect vehicles



I'm pretty sure these use induction loops to detect something on top of them and that needs enough steel to produce the magnetic effect to change the inductive current on the loop and signal the lights to change.








						How does a traffic light detect that a car has pulled up and is waiting for the light to change?
					

There is something exotic about the traffic lights that "know" you are there -- the instant you pull up, they change! How do they detect your presence?




					auto.howstuffworks.com
				











						How Traffic Lights Sensors Work | Automate Systems
					

How Traffic Lights Sensors Work




					www.automatesystems.co.uk
				




There's one near me I can't trigger on my aluminium frame bike. I assume your old bike was steel?

It's a known issue that bikes won't trigger these sensors.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Citric or hydrochloric acid will dissolve iron oxide. It's just a pity they won't dissolve the rest of that bike.


what dont you like about it?


----------



## maomao (Sep 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone have any experience using a junction with traffic lights that are triggered by sensors? I live on a new build (15 years ‘new’) estate that has its exit road onto one of the main commute roads in Leeds, and they’ve updated loads of lights,
> priorities, lanes etc. the new lights controlling access to the main road seem to sense mass or mass of metal. you can see the sensors on the road approaching the lights - looks like an embossed box with a diagonal line across it. unfortunately they don’t seem to detect bikes. if i laid my old bike flat on the road inside the grid, it sometimes triggers the sequence, but not always, and now I’ve a new bike with a carbon frame, i often have to wait for another car to leave the estate, or run a red light when it’s ‘safe’ - I’m surmising that the sensor is even less responsive to a carbon frame than a steel or aluminium one? this could of course be bollocks as i don’t actually know how the sensors detect vehicles


There used to be one in my 2am commute home years ago. I couldn't set it off even by laying my bike down as was the received wisdom of the time. Give up, dismount and use the pedestrian crossing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> what dont you like about it?


He doesn’t like anything that isn’t several thousand pounds worth of carbon fibre and campagnolo


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What do people think of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some rust dissolver, paint on, wash off after an hour, oil. Sorted.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Who uses a cycle computer?...GPS type, mapping etc.

I've recently been out cycling with someone else who's super fit and took me on routes I've never been. It's given me a bit more motivation to try doign things I might not have done before. I'm not very good at planning so being able to find routes and upload them sounds like it might be a simple way to get me away from routes I've become stuck in.

I've seen a deal on a Garmin 530...£225 for the MTB bundle. I don't ride MTB but new mate has suggested doing the Cambrian way and he'll lend me a bike.

Will it be the game changer I'm thinking it might?


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 2, 2021)

I was in a similar boat and bought the same one I think and don't go out without it. easy to put other people's routes on there from Strava, or make your own in the Garmin website and upload them. then no stress when you're out about being lost or having to think about turns etc. definitely a good thing for exploring. you can also just wing it and then use it to take you home when you're knackered.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2021)

Can't this kind of thing be done on a phone without buying more tech?


----------



## Leafster (Sep 2, 2021)

I've got the 530 too. Not used any other bike computer so I've got nothing to compare it to but it works for my needs.

It has struggled keeping on planned routes occasionally, telling me I've gone wrong and to turn around but I think that's when I've been off road and the GPS hasn't been quite so accurate. It's mostly sorted itself out when I've moved to a slightly different location though.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Who uses a cycle computer?...GPS type, mapping etc.
> 
> I've recently been out cycling with someone else who's super fit and took me on routes I've never been. It's given me a bit more motivation to try doign things I might not have done before. I'm not very good at planning so being able to find routes and upload them sounds like it might be a simple way to get me away from routes I've become stuck in.
> 
> ...


Some ideas on this thread:









						Cycle route mapping - recommendations?
					

What do you use to plan cycle routes?  My current method: use bikemap.net website to plan the route, then download the .gpx file, send it to my phone, and use it within Osmand (open street map app for android) to follow the route on the bike. Advantages are that it's free, and everything is...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Can't this kind of thing be done on a phone without buying more tech?


That's my other option....phone and quadlock.....or are other cheaper mounts adequate?... Mind you my phone battery won't stand up to a long day cycling, means carrying a powerbank etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 2, 2021)

Wouldn't want to put my regular phone on the bars anyway, a crash could prove costly, so it would either be an old phone from CEX or a dedicated GPS thing. As it is just look at OS maps and footpathmap.co.uk before heading off and printing out any tricky to remember bits, which seems to work, but I have quite a good memory for maps.


----------



## magneze (Sep 2, 2021)

+1 for Edge 530. Phone batteries don't last long with screen and GPS on all the time.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2021)

I just use Strava to record and keep my phone in my pocket. I don't use it for route planning as such (well sometimes I might to spot good ways to connect difficult areas, you can select so that it shows you popular routes which means lots of cyclists go that way, which often but not always means it's a good way to go).


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2021)

Blimey. I look at a map if needed. But whilst moving, I look where I am going.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What do people think of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The handlebars look a bit suspect, it's been kept outside and not a great bike to begin with.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2021)

The garmin connect app is really easy to plot routes on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Who uses a cycle computer?...GPS type, mapping etc.
> 
> I've recently been out cycling with someone else who's super fit and took me on routes I've never been. It's given me a bit more motivation to try doign things I might not have done before. I'm not very good at planning so being able to find routes and upload them sounds like it might be a simple way to get me away from routes I've become stuck in.
> 
> ...


I have a Wahoo Element Bolt and honestly can’t imagine riding without it now.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> The handlebars look a bit suspect, it's been kept outside and not a great bike to begin with.


Here it is new: Carrera Crossfire 1 Womens Hybrid Bike 2020 - White - S, M, L Frames | Halfords UK  If you can get it for cheap and clean the rust off, it would do a job. Maybe the rust is beneficial because it will keep the bidding low. As you can see in the specs it weighs 15.4 kg - quite a lot if you have to carry it upstairs.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Here it is new: Carrera Crossfire 1 Womens Hybrid Bike 2020 - White - S, M, L Frames | Halfords UK  If you can get it for cheap and clean the rust off, it would do a job. Maybe the rust is beneficial because it will keep the bidding low. As you can see in the specs it weighs 15.4 kg - quite a lot if you have to carry it upstairs.


finding it hard to find a good womens sit up and beg positioned bike is...they all look pretty bulky to me
thanks for that


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2021)

Just noticed that the seller says it's a 2013 model. Sorry to mislead you.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll have a butchers on ebay if you like...where do you live, what size do you need, what's your budget?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I'll have a butchers on ebay if you like...where do you live, what size do you need, what's your budget?


PM incoming


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have a Wahoo Element Bolt and honestly can’t imagine riding without it now.


Yeah +1 on all that
Just brilliantly designed. Does what it should really well. Do not ever use the app to put a route as you will end up in a field.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

Evening bike fans.

I foolishly signed up for the London to Brighton 18 months ago that is now scarily close. (No I haven't done enough training but I have done some, I fully expect to walk up some hills).

Anyhoo, giving the bike a bit of tlc and looking at new tyres. Currently have 700x x 23 on there and have discovered there are 700c x 28 that are meant to be more comfortable. Considering the state of the roads in East London that sounds good to me.









						Durano Plus TwinSkin Wire Tyre
					

Buy your Schwalbe Durano Plus TwinSkin Wire Tyre - Tyres from Wiggle. SAVE 4% - RRP £34.49 now only £32.99. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




Does anyone know if they will fit on my bike or if the larger tyre will be too close to the frame? It is a 200* Specialized Allez (flat cross bar). It looks oK to me but before dropping £60 on new tyres I'd like to check.

Thanks.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Evening bike fans.
> 
> I foolishly signed up for the London to Brighton 18 months ago that is now scarily close. (No I haven't done enough training but I have done some, I fully expect to walk up some hills).
> 
> ...


28s will not fit. You might get 25s in at a pinch but tbh the clearance is pretty close (it's mainly the rear brake that's your issue - the tyre isn't just wider, it's taller iyswim).


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

weepiper said:


> 28s will not fit. You might get 25s in at a pinch but tbh the clearance is pretty close (it's mainly the rear brake that's your issue - the tyre isn't just wider, it's taller iyswim).



Thank you, I'll stick to the 23's then, I can't afford to be swapping them out if it doesn't fit.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 2, 2021)

Christ I was cold on my evening ride tonight. Had to go back home and put a shirt on over my cycling top. I think it’s going to be lovely and warm next week but I do need to get some gear to make riding in cold weather not unpleasant - surely it’s possible?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thank you, I'll stick to the 23's then, I can't afford to be swapping them out if it doesn't fit.


Good luck with the ride!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Good luck with the ride!



Thank you.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2021)

OK, I'm looking for a bike for ska invita on ebay. Feel free to join in. Ladies sit up and beg, medium size for a person of 5'7", road and light gravel use in South London.  So not too far from there, for collection purposes. £200 or maybe more if it's good. My first thought is to rule out the heavy fashionable vintagey ones, e.g. this Dutch bike Dutchie Chic 8 Speed Ladies Classic Retro Loop Basket Bike 19.5" Md Holland GC  | eBay, because South London has hills, and heavy bikes with pull back bars are not nice to ride on muddy paths. So a modern hybrid with flat bars, although not pretty to look at, would be much better.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Christ I was cold on my evening ride tonight. Had to go back home and put a shirt on over my cycling top. I think it’s going to be lovely and warm next week but I do need to get some gear to make riding in cold weather not unpleasant - surely it’s possible?


Depends what you want to spend really - either just wear lots of layers, or invest in a nice thermal base layer, merino cycling jersey, and a good winter jacket.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Christ I was cold on my evening ride tonight. Had to go back home and put a shirt on over my cycling top. I think it’s going to be lovely and warm next week but I do need to get some gear to make riding in cold weather not unpleasant - surely it’s possible?



Cheapest upgrades; arm warmers, leg warmers (or just lycra leggings), ear warmers, overshoes, gloves. If you want to go cycle-specific the layering of core warming stuff can get a bit expensive... but it certainly exists. As bees says, thermal base, jersey (potentially long-sleeve), then jackets and rain capes, then the gilet (sleeveless jacket), which can be worn on top of any other layer (though usually over a jersey). The advantage of cycle stuff is that it's often designed to fit in a jersey back pocket, and is very layer-oriented (better fine-tuning of temperature).

The cheapest things I mentioned (arm warmers etc) you can find stuff that does the job on riverine commerce sites... Overshoes can get expensive, but I have some cheap ones from Planet X that work _fine_ (out of stock mind), and given that they are on your feet, dropping £60+ on them seems a bit daft. Gloves also can get expensive, but are kind of essential either way. Foot warming is definitely better dealt with using covers than socks, as thick socks will change shoe fit and can cause injury, particularly if circulation is poor due to cold.

Personally have yet to fully embrace cycle clothing, have some old commuter stuff I use. T-shirt, Lightish thermal, Gore-tex commuter jacket for coldest days. Under armour leggings over bib shorts, with MTB shorts on top of that. Optional leg warmers and arm warmers, headbandy fleecy thing that covers ears. But I end up carrying a small backpack... At some point I'll probably move to cycle stuff to keep things minimal. But I am not ready for external lyrca just yet.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 3, 2021)

Prepare for Ditchling Beacon on the Brighton ride!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Prepare for Ditchling Beacon on the Brighton ride!



I’ve read about that. Looking forward to the walk.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I’ve read about that. Looking forward to the walk.




I walked up it twice as a teen 


From the top all the way to Brighton you'll hardly need to touch your pedals


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

ska invita what's the use? Is it largely flat? That Carrera isn't actually a sit up and beg bike, more of a step-through hybrid. Which has some advantages if hills are involved, because it has plenty of gears.

e2a: though yeah, as someone said, those handlebars look quite fucked.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I walked up it twice as a teen
> 
> 
> From the top all the way to Brighton you'll hardly need to touch your pedals



That’s more like it. I have mountain bike clip ins so they’re easier to walk in than racer shoes. I also have mountain bike gears fitted but won’t have the leg power or stamina for the big hill. I’m not approaching it as a race and will be taking my time. I don’t want to be “that heart attack guy”.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> That’s more like it. I have mountain bike clip ins so they’re easier to walk in than racer shoes. I also have mountain bike gears fitted but won’t have the leg power or stamina for the big hill. I’m not approaching it as a race and will be taking my time. I don’t want to be “that heart attack guy”.



You probably can do more on the bike than you think. Key is to get used to cycling very slowly, and not do big standing efforts. Slow and steady all the way. I have no idea whether there's science behind it, but I definitely find it _feels_ better to stay on rather than walk. If it starts coming through too much on the knees, that's my sign to get off.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Cid said:


> You probably can do more on the bike than you think. Key is to get used to cycling very slowly, and not do big standing efforts. Slow and steady all the way. I have no idea whether there's science behind it, but I definitely find it _feels_ better to stay on rather than walk. If it starts coming through too much on the knees, that's my sign to get off.



I'll try that next time I'm at the velopark. Been jumping on the pedals to get up the inclines but they are quite short so it makes it easy to give it some beans and then rest.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'll try that next time I'm at the velopark. Been jumping on the pedals to get up the inclines but they are quite short so it makes it easy to give it some beans and then rest.



Yes, this is a great way to burn yourself out early...


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2021)

Video: Cyclist straps jet engine to his bike – and hits 133kph
					

“I was shocked,” says Taiwanese rider, who says the bike went a bit faster than expected




					road.cc


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

magneze said:


> Video: Cyclist straps jet engine to his bike – and hits 133kph
> 
> 
> “I was shocked,” says Taiwanese rider, who says the bike went a bit faster than expected
> ...




There you go spitfire, custom designed for your needs


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There you go spitfire, custom designed for your needs



Gone shopping BRB. 





__





						ATJ190SV, 18.8kg thrust turbine jet engine from ATJ Turbines  - Nexus Modelling Supplies
					

ATJ190SV, 18.8kg thrust turbine jet engine from ATJ Turbines  The ATJ190SV is a great value engine, this is all new design turbineis all different to the old Ti series The new type V3 burner long life and fast ignition EGT sensor, fu




					www.nexusmodels.co.uk


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

Try doing everything at roughly the same effort... Standing up more for a change of position, or toward the end of a climb. The key to longer rides is going mostly at endurance pace, which means not elevating your heart rate too much. Big efforts will both elevate your heart rate, and burn through muscle glycogen. The former will burn you out generally, the latter will empty your legs and leave you a quivering mess.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2021)

Personally I wouldn't have positioned the jet engine there. Mild peril.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

One of the oddly tough things about cycling in the UK... Lot of rolling terrain, so people can have a tendency to go 'ah, I'll just shoot up here', then there's only 20 seconds of downhill, then a false flat, then another little lump, and on it goes until your legs are jelly.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Great advice thanks Cid, I've always been a "fast" cyclist but nowadays my body can't cash the cheques my brain writes so I'll have to make an effort to rein it in.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

Yeah, likewise in London. The Peak district shows you your place very quickly.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

What I've been doing recently on my rides (I would hesitate to call it training but every pedal counts) is to find out what my limits are. So giving it some and seeing how long I can go. I fully intend to take it easy and make it to the end, hopefully now I will know what I can and can't do.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2021)

It's definitely a good idea to do that in training rides... it's interval training basically. But over longer rides it becomes much more about exactly how much you have in the tank, and how you can best eke it out/top it up. I mean London to Brighton doesn't look that bad - I get almost as much uphill in just 40km (and er... can't do much more than that) - but it's relative, and that's the principle. Steady pacing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2021)

Cid said:


> You probably can do more on the bike than you think. Key is to get used to cycling very slowly, and not do big standing efforts. Slow and steady all the way. I have no idea whether there's science behind it, but I definitely find it _feels_ better to stay on rather than walk. If it starts coming through too much on the knees, that's my sign to get off.


I would say for going up hills stay seated, pick an easy gear and keep your breathing and cadence steady. When you go into the red it's difficult to recover from it on a hill. Try and avoid stopping because its difficult to get going again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

Cid said:


> One of the oddly tough things about cycling in the UK... Lot of rolling terrain, so people can have a tendency to go 'ah, I'll just shoot up here', then there's only 20 seconds of downhill, then a false flat, then another little lump, and on it goes until your legs are jelly.


This is why power meters are brilliant. Once you get used to using one you can see exactly how hard you’re going.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2021)

It's a good idea to mimic the ride you're going to be doing, so do a 50-60k ride and do some hill reps at the end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

As for clothing on the bike - I’m a great believer that you should only ever need a maximum of 3 layers. Base, jersey, jacket.

It’s knowing which 3 to pick that’s the tricky bit at times


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

OMG

Look what just arrived in the post. I'm going to have to do this aren't I?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As for clothing on the bike - I’m a great believer that you should only ever need a maximum of 3 layers. Base, jersey, jacket.
> 
> It’s knowing which 3 to pick that’s the tricky bit at times


you only need 3 layers - shirt, padded shorts, sky


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2021)

I posted this on the bandwidth thread but it’s probably better suited here:


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> OMG
> 
> I'm going to have to do this aren't I?


get the train half way


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

ska invita said:


> get the train half way



Hahaha, good idea. Stop for a pint and coast down to Brighton, (in first place obvs.).

I heard getting back can be an ordeal, has anyone done it? Bad traffic and full trains.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Hahaha, good idea. Stop for a pint and coast down to Brighton, (in first place obvs.).
> 
> I heard getting back can be an ordeal, has anyone done it? Bad traffic and full trains.




When I did it, many moons ago they laid on special trains with loads of guards vans to get official entrants back. I was never an official entrant and had to go to Portslade to get a train to Havant  and up to London on the Portsmouth line.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When I did it, many moons ago they laid on special trains with loads of guards vans to get official entrants back. I was never an official entrant and had to go to Portslade to get a train to Havant  and up to London on the Portsmouth line.



Oh the halcyon days of guards vans and slam door carriages.  😍


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Hahaha, good idea. Stop for a pint and coast down to Brighton, (in first place obvs.).
> 
> I heard getting back can be an ordeal, has anyone done it? Bad traffic and full trains.


Just ride back, no problems then


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just ride back, no problems then



* returns to jet engine shop *


----------



## weepiper (Sep 3, 2021)

I am at work. There are _four_ cargo bikes here for servicing/repair today. Three Urban Arrows and a Bakfiets. I think something is definitely in the air.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I am at work. There are _four_ cargo bikes here for servicing/repair today. Three Urban Arrows and a Bakfiets. I think something is definitely in the air.



They're so common round Central London now they're part of the furniture, it's great to see.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 3, 2021)

Cid said:


> Cheapest upgrades; arm warmers, leg warmers (or just lycra leggings), ear warmers, overshoes, gloves. If you want to go cycle-specific the layering of core warming stuff can get a bit expensive... but it certainly exists. As bees says, thermal base, jersey (potentially long-sleeve), then jackets and rain capes, then the gilet (sleeveless jacket), which can be worn on top of any other layer (though usually over a jersey). The advantage of cycle stuff is that it's often designed to fit in a jersey back pocket, and is very layer-oriented (better fine-tuning of temperature).
> 
> The cheapest things I mentioned (arm warmers etc) you can find stuff that does the job on riverine commerce sites... Overshoes can get expensive, but I have some cheap ones from Planet X that work _fine_ (out of stock mind), and given that they are on your feet, dropping £60+ on them seems a bit daft. Gloves also can get expensive, but are kind of essential either way. Foot warming is definitely better dealt with using covers than socks, as thick socks will change shoe fit and can cause injury, particularly if circulation is poor due to cold.
> 
> Personally have yet to fully embrace cycle clothing, have some old commuter stuff I use. T-shirt, Lightish thermal, Gore-tex commuter jacket for coldest days. Under armour leggings over bib shorts, with MTB shorts on top of that. Optional leg warmers and arm warmers, headbandy fleecy thing that covers ears. But I end up carrying a small backpack... At some point I'll probably move to cycle stuff to keep things minimal. But I am not ready for external lyrca just yet.


Great stuff, thanks Cid. Good to know it's possible to stay warm and comfortable without spending a small fortune / going proper full kit wanker.


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2021)

Lidl and Aldi are good for basic riding clothes, base layers and stuff. Their climbing base layers are very good too because they're cut long at the back like cycling stuff.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2021)

I second the Lidl cycling gear. I have bought the layers for years for motorcycling and now have lots.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2021)

ska invita  Here's a candidate.  GIANT Liv Ladies' Bike Escape W - Black & Purple size L, good used condition  | eBay







It's a 2014 Giant Escape 3 W. Full specs here Escape 3 W (2014) | Giant Bicycles United States and here Giant Escape 3 W 2014 review -  The Bike List

New RRP was £299 and the brakes and gears, Shimano Tourney, are cheap. But they appear to be well maintained. Looks like the bike needs nothing spent on it. Even has mudguards and luggage rack and bell.

The size is OK for a 5'7" woman according to Giant: Liv Bike Fit & Size Guide | Liv Cycling Official site If the handlebars are too far away the stem can be swapped. The current one looks to be about 11cm. Easy to change it for a 4cm one. 

Giant is very reputable. The world's biggest bike manufacturer. They take women's bikes seriously. The CEO is a woman.

I don't know enough to value it or to suggest a bidding limit. What do others think?

Eta: the seller has almost zero feedback, which could be  a plus because it will discourage bidders. Obvs pay nothing until you collect the bike. Try to establish that the seller is legit by communicating before bidding. Ideally a phone conversation. I msgd her to ask what year the bike is - no response yet.


----------



## nick (Sep 3, 2021)

Th fact they have access to a work stand could imply that they know how to look after a bike (if it is theirs?)


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ska invita  Here's a candidate.  GIANT Liv Ladies' Bike Escape W - Black & Purple size L, good used condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks nice and little used, not stored outside. I will be interested to see how much it goes for.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Christ I was cold on my evening ride tonight. Had to go back home and put a shirt on over my cycling top. I think it’s going to be lovely and warm next week but I do need to get some gear to make riding in cold weather not unpleasant - surely it’s possible?


A merino t shirt is a great investment. It's the ideal base layer for colder weather and perfect on its own in hot weather. Even in 100 degrees when everyone else is indoors. And great to wear off the bike. The problem is they wear out quickly and the moths love them and they're very expensive.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ska invita  Here's a candidate.  GIANT Liv Ladies' Bike Escape W - Black & Purple size L, good used condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ska invita Do you know about sniping?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ska invita Do you know about sniping?


thanks for this - that bikes does look clean
only thing is reserve not met and Cambridge is quite far
will keep an eye though
and im a sniper


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2021)

47 minutes on the train...and you can tempt her with cash and no ebay or paypal percentage.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just ride back, no problems then


It’s quite demoralising when you’re about half way and see people going back the other way at pace (staggered start times are the main reason for this).


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2021)

Get an air B and B in Brighton and cycle back the day after.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 4, 2021)

On clothes, I only recently got a gilet which is great for keeping the chill off your chest.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2021)

I have an electrically powered gilet. You plug a power bank into it. Three heat settings.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have an electrically powered gilet. You plug a power bank into it. Three heat settings.


Nice one grandad


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have an electrically powered gilet. You plug a power bank into it. Three heat settings.



Is that still going? I would have put money on that bursting into flame before now.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Is that still going? I would have put money on that bursting into flame before now.
> 
> View attachment 286689


They are really good kit and mine has has worked perfectly for over a hundred hours.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ska invita  Here's a candidate.  GIANT Liv Ladies' Bike Escape W - Black & Purple size L, good used condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a friendly reply - she bought the bike new! Odd that she's only just decided she's too tall for it.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 4, 2021)

Anyone fancy a e-penny-farthing? 





Or, how about a e-cargo "bike"?





(from my visit today to Fully Charged Live Outside)


----------



## weepiper (Sep 4, 2021)

Most cargo bikes are ebikes these days. Seeing a non-e cargo bike is more unusual! That penny farthing is an illegal death trap though. Look at the brake. That's not good enough.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 4, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Most cargo bikes are ebikes these days. Seeing a non-e cargo bike is more unusual! That penny farthing is an illegal death trap though. Look at the brake. That's not good enough.


To be honest, I was surprised it had a brake at all!  

ETA: I'd have been interested in trying out the cargo bike but it wasn't on offer for test rides.


----------



## Cid (Sep 4, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Anyone fancy a e-penny-farthing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cargo bike looks great... As I've banged on about on other threads, I tend to think that modular LEVs have huge potential for creating a viable, well integrated public transport system that could replace most larger private vehicles. These are interesting first steps, and of course useful in their own right.


----------



## Cid (Sep 4, 2021)

Two milestones today; 40 miles and 1000m of ascent:


----------



## Cid (Sep 4, 2021)

I feel like I'm coming down with something mind you, not quite sure that was sensible. Particularly with the wine and beer to follow...

<prob not covid, but not meeting anyone either way>


----------



## nick (Sep 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> That penny farthing is an illegal death trap though. Look at the brake. That's not good enough.


illegal? why? isn't it a fixie  with an additional  brake method ? thought that was allowed (post that tit Challie Alliston). Think it may be illegal to sell it without a bell though.
Not arguing, just interested.

Deathtrap?  agree.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2021)

nick said:


> illegal? why? isn't it a fixie  with an additional  brake method ? thought that was allowed (post that tit Challie Alliston). Think it may be illegal to sell it without a bell though.
> Not arguing, just interested.
> 
> Deathtrap?  agree.


Because some idiot has plugged a heavy motor into it and it's only got a rubbish pressed alloy single caliper brake (flexy) with a cable a mile long (more flex) to slow you down with.


----------



## nick (Sep 5, 2021)

aah - I didn't clock that big hub thing as a motor, think I saw it as a dynamo or something .

Still agree with you it is a terrible piece of engineering, unless it was designed as a clever piece of hipster culling equipment. but is it actually illegal?  (If not, it probably should be)


----------



## Cid (Sep 5, 2021)

I have also apparently levelled up in Komoot after yesterday's ride... I am now allowed to rate things, provide photos and the like.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2021)

Cid said:


> I have also apparently levelled up in Komoot after yesterday's ride... I am now allowed to rate things, provide photos and the like.


What are these things?


----------



## Cid (Sep 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What are these things?



Komoot is a mapping app mainly targeted at cyclists (it has hiking etc too). I am now allowed to rate 'tours' (routes), upload pictures to my rides, rate places/segments people have recommended etc.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 6, 2021)

Wait, the electrically powered gilet is real... 😱😂


----------



## TopCat (Sep 6, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Wait, the electrically powered gilet is real... 😱😂


They are fantastic and pack down to nothing.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 6, 2021)

I'd never need it in London (and would never wear it!) but each to their own


----------



## TopCat (Sep 6, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I'd never need it in London (and would never wear it!) but each to their own


I can foresee only turning it on when I arrive somewhere but remain outside. Very handy.


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 7, 2021)

Sywtch bike up and running . Boss as some monster electric bike because of course he does. Happy with the sywtch as I can lock it up somewhere and be resona lying certain it will be there when I get back . Also 30mph on a mountain bike sounds like a death wish.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 11, 2021)

32 miles of this:





followed by the end of the Tour of Britain


👍


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm amazed that there hasn't been a major news story about those pink socks above.  On the telly they're all shiny. And they clash terribly with the hair  of the rider, a ginger. 

Anyway, back to our discussion about angle grinders, here the best D lock light enough for cyclists, the Kryptonite New York Fahgedaboutit Mini, being nobbled by a thief in 1 min 10 secs. 











						Kryptonite Fahgettaboudit Mini U-lock: The best lock ever?
					

A complete Kryptonite Fahgettaboudit Mini u-lock review. How secure is it? How easy is it to carry and use? Is it good value? What are the alternatives?



					thebestbikelock.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2021)

that’s not the best Kryptonite d-lock for cyclists though - they’re too small to lock the right part of the frame to the rack, depending on the design. there are bigger stronger ones than that which will be more versatile and you can carry in a backpack/pannier/on the frame. I got this one today and it’s a beast:




__





						Kryptonite New York Lock M18 Review - 2019 - 2021 - 2022 - Bike Gecko!
					

Features: Kryptonium Steel Shackle - Double Deadbolt Lock - Anti-Pick Style Disc Cylinder - Gold Sold Secure Standard - 2.6kg



					lockyourbike.org.uk


----------



## weepiper (Sep 13, 2021)

One minute 10 seconds is actually quite a long time. Angle grinders make a fuck of a racket so there's a fairly good chance of attracting enough adverse attention to get chased off before the lock breaks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> One minute 10 seconds is actually quite a long time. Angle grinders make a fuck of a racket so there's a fairly good chance of attracting enough adverse attention to get chased off before the lock breaks.


like in this situation today in the main shopping area of my city centre:


the scrotes who tried to nick it ended up getting chased off by a deliveroo driver who waited with the electric bike until the owner showed up


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

This was taken from a neighbour's CCTV camera. No tools required!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Anyhoo. 4 days until London to Brighton.

Am a bit nervous...didn't do enough training. Will be taking it easy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> This was taken from a neighbour's CCTV camera. No tools required!





Just how many people could see exactly what was happening and said/did nothing


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just how many people could see exactly what was happening and said/did nothing


One bloke I would, two and I would need to be there and be tooled up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> This was taken from a neighbour's CCTV camera. No tools required!



how did that happen?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> how did that happen?


Cable lock, bike twisted to apply pressure, lock bursts.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Anyhoo. 4 days until London to Brighton.
> 
> Am a bit nervous...didn't do enough training. Will be taking it easy.
> 
> View attachment 288329


You’ll be fine. Just don’t get carried away and go too hard at the start - find your pace, stick with it.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> One bloke I would, two and I would need to be there and be tooled up.



^this^

I saw another video from the top of Broadway Market (Hackney). 3 kids with an angle grinder, middle of a Saturday afternoon, absolutely packed around there. People tried to get involved but the kids just swing an angle grinder at them.

I'll get involved for people (and have done) but other people's bikes when I'm on my own, around here? No thanks, been stabbed before, no wish to relive the experience.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You’ll be fine. Just don’t get carried away and go too hard at the start - find your pace, stick with it.



Thanks bees, that's what I needed to hear.  

Will take it easy, I'm going to write down the bigger climbs mileage points on some masking tape on my crossbar so I know when I've hit them and can assess how I'm getting on. And also when they finish.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks bees, that's what I needed to hear.
> 
> Will take it easy, I'm going to write down the bigger climbs mileage points on some masking tape on my crossbar so I know when I've hit them and can assess how I'm getting on. And also when they finish.


Some people seem to like doing that but I’ve never bothered. The climb starts when the road goes up and finishes when you get to the top. That’s all you need to know


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Some people seem to like doing that but I’ve never bothered. The climb starts when the road goes up and finishes when you get to the top. That’s all you need to know



I'm really struggling on hills, that's my weak point. I want to know when it's time to get off and walk.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Most annoyingly, I put my bike in for derailleurs alignment and it has come back worse, twice! Slipping between 5 and 6.

Going to have a fiddle using this video. Cassette, chain and cable have been given a clean bill of health, apparently.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Anyhoo. 4 days until London to Brighton.
> 
> Am a bit nervous...didn't do enough training. Will be taking it easy.
> 
> View attachment 288329


Good Luck for Sunday! 

I see the route crosses through some of the bits I cycle over (between Gatton Park and down to Outwood) so I suspect I won't be cycling that way on Sunday as I wouldn't want to get caught up in it.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Good Luck for Sunday!
> 
> I see the route crosses through some of the bits I cycle over (between Gatton Park and down to Outwood) so I suspect I won't be cycling that way on Sunday as I wouldn't want to get caught up in it.



Thanks Leafster. 

This is my weapon of choice (my only road weapon tbh, I also have a BMX ornament in the shed).

An urban bike on it's first big trip into the countryside. new bar tape, brake shoes, tyres. Should have spent more money on the brake shoes tbh...bit scrapy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2021)

There'll probably be lots of people in the same boat spitfire .


----------



## Leafster (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm really struggling on hills, that's my weak point. I want to know when it's time to get off and walk.


If you've got a cycle computer you could download the route from Strava? That might help with knowing how long the steep bits go on for.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> There'll probably be lots of people in the same boat spitfire .



Thanks, yeah I've had a poke around the Facebook event and won't be the only slowcoach out there. Luckily my ego has deflated enough with age I'm happy to watch people sailing past all day long. (My momentum will catch them on the downhill.  )

Leafster I have a basic Garmin, I'm going to download the GTX tomorrow from Strava and reference that as I go against the mile points. Thank you.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks, yeah I've had a poke around the Facebook event and won't be the only slowcoach out there. Luckily my ego has deflated enough with age I'm happy to watch people sailing past all day long. (My momentum will catch them on the downhill.  )
> 
> Leafster I have a basic Garmin, I'm going to download the GTX tomorrow from Strava and reference that as I go against the mile points. Thank you.


I have a basic Garmin too. I don't use all the functions but it does seem to display the climbs. Here's what it shows for a ride I've got on mine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm really struggling on hills, that's my weak point. I want to know when it's time to get off and walk.


when your breathing hurts and you’re full of snot.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> when your breathing hurts and you’re full of snot.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Some people seem to like doing that but I’ve never bothered. The climb starts when the road goes up and finishes when you get to the top. That’s all you need to know



Sometimes it's better not to know what's up ahead.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I have a basic Garmin too. I don't use all the functions but it does seem to display the climbs. Here's what it shows for a ride I've got on mine.
> 
> View attachment 288347



Look at this little cutie. Just bigger than a £2 coin.

I'll have the route downloaded and running but will have the masking tape back up just in case.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2021)

Did some work on * gasp * _my own bike_ today. This is my general commuter/shopping/hack bike. I gave it a new single ring drivetrain and a bit of a spruce up. Transformation from the shiny XC whippet that I spent my entire first year student loan on in 1996 into sensible middle aged utility bike pretty much complete. I love this bike, a bit scuffed around the edges now admittedly but still basically functional. Much like myself.


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm really struggling on hills, that's my weak point. I want to know when it's time to get off and walk.



Slow and steady all the way, sat down 99% of the time, easy gear. If you're breathing hard, you're going too hard. That said if you feel like you're overstressing your knees or something, hop off.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> Slow and steady all the way, sat down 99% of the time. If you're breathing hard, you're going too hard. That said if you feel like you're overstressing your knees or something, hop off.


This. Don't try and beast up the hill standing up, this way lies a rocketing heart rate and climbing off. Sit in a nice low gear and just grind up slowly. It really helps if you concentrate on your breathing too, try to keep it slow and deep.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 14, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Sometimes it's better not to know what's up ahead.


I hate those long straight hills that appear to go on for ever. They're so demoralising.


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

I've grown to love climbing, and I absolutely am not built for it currently. It is entirely about pacing, and not being fussed that your display is currently reading 6kph.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Sometimes it's better not to know what's up ahead.


This, I try not to even look up the road. Just put your mind somewhere else.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 14, 2021)

Saw this beautiful picture recently of a restored b/w photograph from La Vuelta, I guess from the late 50s.  Bikes haven't change much really. Timing is everything when it's hot....


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> Slow and steady all the way, sat down 99% of the time, easy gear. If you're breathing hard, you're going too hard. That said if you feel like you're overstressing your knees or something, hop off.



Or if it's so steep you feel like you're going to tip over backwards.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

Got my first commute tomorrow. Strangely nervous.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks Leafster.
> 
> This is my weapon of choice (my only road weapon tbh, I also have a BMX ornament in the shed).
> 
> ...


Those stickers are properly urban. All the country bikes will be shy and giggly.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Apologies for my spamming the thread, only a few days left before le grand depart, 

Food: I usually have a bowl of cereal in the morning if I'm having a light breakfast but I'm guessing the lactic acid in the milk makes this a no go? I want to keep it light as I am prone to a stitch. So I'm thinking fruit, wholegrain toast? 

For the ride I'm going to get:

Some of these: evil empire gel sorry about Amazon link but I'm tight on time now.
A banana or 2.
Water will be easy enough to refill on the way, I'm not a huge fan of isotonic/energy drinks but if anyone thinks they're worth getting please let me know.
Couple of cereal bars?
Sure there's a couple of shops on the way. 

I had a look here for ideas, he seems keen on the glucose/fructose drinks tbf: What to eat during cycling

Reckon that'll get me to Brighton for fish and chips. I'm thinking 5 - 6 hours total.

That gear adjustment video I posted earlier was for a different derailleur. I think my Frankenstein shifter/derailleur combo needs a grown up to take a look at it, certainly the place I took it to last week haven't improved matters but made them worse.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2021)

I usually have a bowl of porridge with a banana chopped into it before a big ride. Cereal bars are good. Pop a gel before any big climbs. Drink more than you think you need to, it's really easy to get dehydrated when you're working/breathing hard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

I think you might be overthinking it a tad. I never had any of that stuff when I did the same journey - have a decent breakfast and make sure you're hydrated -  we managed to get all the way to Brighton, and even got away with a pub lunch and a pint halfway. the only tough bit is Ditchling Beacon, which is ok until you get near the top (or so it seems) and then it gets steeper. I gave up at that point and pushed it to the top, so watch out for that. You don't have to cycle constantly to get there, so why make it difficult, have a breather every now and then and enjoy it


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you might be overthinking it a tad. I never had any of that stuff when I did the same journey - have a decent breakfast and make sure you're hydrated -  we managed to get all the way to Brighton, and even got away with a pub lunch and a pint halfway. the only tough bit is Ditchling Beacon, which is ok until you get near the top (or so it seems) and then it gets steeper. I gave up at that point and pushed it to the top, so watch out for that. You don't have to cycle constantly to get there, so why make it difficult, have a breather every now and then and enjoy it



Just wanting to make the best of the things I can control. I'm very far past my physical peak (50 in 2 weeks and heavier than I've ever been), a bit of input here from people that do this regularly is very helpful, my circle of friends is not a sporty one so stuff like "Pop a gel before any big climbs" is really helpful, I would never have known that.

I will be taking breathers and enjoying it but also don't want to make any rookie errors that leave me with a nightmare stitch half way between the 2 cities.

Ditchling Walkup I call it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Just wanting to make the best of the things I can control. I'm very far past my physical peak (50 in 2 weeks and heavier than I've ever been), a bit of input here from people that do this regularly is very helpful, my circle of friends is not a sporty one so stuff like "Pop a gel before any big climbs" is really helpful, I would never have known that.
> 
> I will be taking breathers and enjoying it but also don't want to make any rookie errors that leave me with a nightmare stitch half way between the 2 cities.
> 
> Ditchling Walkup I call it.


ok, just saying that I did it without all that and no training after getting on a bike after no exercise in forever. A lot of people seem to want to make it look harder and more complicated than it is, forgetting the essential matter that it is not a competion and it's supposed to be fun. Just keep hydrated, stop when it hurts to breath, and take your time. And get the train home.


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

Your body can use about 80g of carbs/hour, which is actually quite a lot. But just bear in mind that that 40 mile/1000m ride I posted the other week I ate a curry with some rice for lunch, then a packet of haribo and a lunchbox snickers on the ride. It’s not a super hard route from what I can see, just has a moderate climb… 

If you get a stitch or other lactic acid burn, it’s because you’ve gone too hard, not because of what you had for breakfast. Can’t say it enough, just keep it steady and never feel puffed, you’ll get through fine.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

Go Spitfire!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks TopCat and Cid.

More good advice that I would never have known if I hadn't asked. "If you get a stitch or other lactic acid burn, it’s because you’ve gone too hard, not because of what you had for breakfast. "

Bacon rolls it is!


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

Note: don’t take training advice off some rando on urban


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks TopCat and Cid.
> 
> More good advice that I would never have known if I hadn't asked. "If you get a stitch or other lactic acid burn, it’s because you’ve gone too hard, not because of what you had for breakfast. "
> 
> Bacon rolls it is!


Beer can be useful.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2021)

See cid post!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Gonna do the whole thing at 6mph or 1 bph (beer per hour)).


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

Also don’t go too hard on the grease if you get acid reflux. Stick with stuff you eat regularly. Plus a lot of sugar to keep you topped up.


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2021)

And, if you’re using any caffeine based stuff, save it for that last climb.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

My opinion (just an opinion) is to eat little and often. Don't have a bigger breakfast than usual, just keep nibbling every few minutes as you go along, from a feed bag or your bar bag...something you can rummage in easily while riding. A mix of nuts and dried fruit is perfect. Sold as 'trail mix' all over the place. Or make your own. The DIY trail mix is far superior because you can put mango and banana and cashews and pistachios and all your favourites in. You can go organic. Don't do a massive glucose hit by scoffing a mars bar, or a gel. Gels are a poor compromise for pros who struggle to top up with calories fast enough when racing 150 miles and cannot take the time to snack gently and can only keep food in their jersey pocket. They're not good for you...too much too fast for your system and terribly bad for your teeth. They're yet another thing successfully pushed at us by the bike trade because it's endorsed by the Tour de fucking France. Forget them. You don't need an isotonic drink either. Fuck the additives. Get your minerals and salts naturally from the fruit and nut mix, and drink loads of water.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

fucksake nerds trying to suck all the fun out of it and make it sound like you’re climbing Everest


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> My opinion (just an opinion) is to eat little and often. Don't have a bigger breakfast than usual, just keep nibbling every few minutes as you go along, from a feed bag or your bar bag...something you can rummage in easily while riding. A mix of nuts and dried fruit is perfect. Sold as 'trail mix' all over the place. Or make your own. The DIY trail mix is far superior because you can put mango and banana and cashews and pistachios and all your favourites in. You can go organic. Don't do a massive glucose hit by scoffing a mars bar, or a gel. Gels are a poor compromise for pros who struggle to top up with calories fast enough when racing 150 miles and cannot take the time to snack gently and can only keep food in their jersey pocket. They're not good for you...too much too fast for your system and terribly bad for your teeth. They're yet another thing successfully pushed at us by the bike trade because it's endorsed by the Tour de fucking France. Forget them. You don't need an isotonic drink either. Fuck the additives. Get your minerals and salts naturally from the fruit and nut mix, and drink loads of water.


those gels are also disgusting and hard to swallow


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I usually have a bowl of porridge with a banana chopped into it before a big ride. Cereal bars are good. Pop a gel before any big climbs. Drink more than you think you need to, it's really easy to get dehydrated when you're working/breathing hard.


Yes, Porridge or overnight oats. Clif bars during the ride. Start eating after an hour, don’t wait until you get hungry. Have two bottles, one filled with water, the other one with electrolytes.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> My opinion (just an opinion) is to eat little and often. Don't have a bigger breakfast than usual, just keep nibbling every few minutes as you go along, from a feed bag or your bar bag...something you can rummage in easily while riding. A mix of nuts and dried fruit is perfect. Sold as 'trail mix' all over the place. Or make your own. The DIY trail mix is far superior because you can put mango and banana and cashews and pistachios and all your favourites in. You can go organic. Don't do a massive glucose hit by scoffing a mars bar, or a gel. Gels are a poor compromise for pros who struggle to top up with calories fast enough when racing 150 miles and cannot take the time to snack gently and can only keep food in their jersey pocket. They're not good for you...too much too fast for your system and terribly bad for your teeth. They're yet another thing successfully pushed at us by the bike trade because it's endorsed by the Tour de fucking France. Forget them. You don't need an isotonic drink either. Fuck the additives. Get your minerals and salts naturally from the fruit and nut mix, and drink loads of water.



Trail mix sounds like a good idea. I'd forgotten that existed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

Cid said:


> Note: don’t take training advice off some rando on urban


quite, people have been riding that route for years without any advice or equipment, just a bike and a determination to have some fun getting to the coast and jumping in the sea


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Check out the dried fruit section  of your supermarket. You can live like a king! And it's really good for your system.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2021)

Regular breakfast cereal is mostly sugar and pointless for this kind of stuff.

A good night’s sleep is really important too.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> quite, people have been riding that route for years without any advice or equipment, just a bike and a determination to have some fun getting to the coast and jumping in the sea



Your opinion was noted and my reasons for asking were given. I'm finding it interesting and useful.

I like organising things, I haven't organised a trip for 18 months and this is a day out with some organising to be done. I'm loving it.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Fuck me I've been stuck in East London for 18 months. I'm going to see the countryside and the sea.  I want to make the best of it.

I can't wait.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Remember the sun cream. And something under your helmet to absorb sweat. A sweat band or an actual cycling cap...you don't need a mix of sweat and sun cream in your eyes the whole time. You'll probably have arse trouble if you haven't done a big distance before. Are you wearing padded shorts? If so, put bum cream on the pad. It doesn't need to be official Pro Cycling chamois cream...cocoa butter or coconut oil are good. Vaseline is OK.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Remember the sun cream. And something under your helmet to absorb sweat. A sweat band or an actual cycling cap...you don't need a mix of sweat and sun cream in your eyes the whole time. You'll probably have arse trouble if you haven't done a big distance before. Are you wearing padded shorts? If so, put bum cream on the pad. It doesn't need to be official Pro Cycling chamois cream...cocoa butter or coconut oil are good. Vaseline is OK.



Oh yeah I meant to ask about that, I have a pair of cycling leggings that I've hardly worn (with padded undercarriage), they're full length though. Other than that it's Calvin Kleins...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

i would advise padded pants for sure


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> fucksake nerds trying to suck all the fun out of it and make it sound like you’re climbing Everest


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

You might get very hot feet, especially if it's sunny. Maybe a nasty burning sensation under the foot. Thin socks are best. Pukka cycling socks are actually very good. Thin, with no raised seams. And loosen your shoes if your feet heat up.

Some people get tense when they're new to a big day on the bike, and they get pains in their hands or wrists or shoulders. Try to remember to relax. Pamper yourself with stretches when you stop. You can do stretching and relaxation exercises as you ride.

Lots of people crash on the L to B, mainly on the downhill bits. Don't let your speed build up and keep your distance from people when you see the downhill bits coming. If you brake hard you might get hit from behind, but the person who does that will be the one to fall off, not you. 

If you wear padded shorts or leggings, don't wear underpants.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Don't let your speed build up


Bollocks to that, go as fast as possible, that's the fun part


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone, off to bed now, loads of really useful stuff in here. Got a good idea of what to expect and what to do (and not to do).

Just ordered some carbon fibre pants so I can go faster.

Looking forward to it, should set my personal best.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 288407


I feel like that about cooking!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

What else? I think you know this, but pump your tyres up, it helps to prevent punctures. But not rock hard...maybe 10 psi less than the max pressure which is on the sidewalls. Cycling gloves are comfy and safe for when you fall off. The ones with a terry cloth on the back of your hand are good for dealing with snot and sweat. Are you wearing trainers? Touring shoes would be more comfy but it might be hard to find any at a sensible price. Depends where you live and how much spare time you have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Lots of people crash on the L to B, mainly on the downhill bits. Don't let your speed build up and keep your distance from people when you see the downhill bits coming. If you brake hard you might get hit from behind, but the person who does that will be the one to fall off, not you.


do they? why? the downhill bit from the top of Ditchling Beacon is pretty sweet - you can enjoy the view and there's no peddling. you'd have to pretty reckless to crash


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> What else? I think you know this, but pump your tyres up, it helps to prevent punctures. But not rock hard...maybe 10 psi less than the max pressure which is on the sidewalls. Cycling gloves are comfy and safe for when you fall off. The ones with a terry cloth on the back of your hand are good for dealing with snot and sweat. Are you wearing trainers? Touring shoes would be more comfy but it might be hard to find any at a sensible price. Depends where you live and how much spare time you have.



Have gloves, always pump tyres up, it's a life saver for sure. I have mountain bike trainers with spd clip ins so best of both worlds.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Put some valve caps on. Keep those valves clean!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> What else? I think you know this, but pump your tyres up, it helps to prevent punctures. But not rock hard...maybe 10 psi less than the max pressure which is on the sidewalls. Cycling gloves are comfy and safe for when you fall off. The ones with a terry cloth on the back of your hand are good for dealing with snot and sweat. Are you wearing trainers? Touring shoes would be more comfy but it might be hard to find any at a sensible price. Depends where you live and how much spare time you have.


i think havng an absorbant sweat/snot wipe on your gloves is way more important than any of that nerd crap


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i think havng an absorbant sweat/snot wipe on your gloves is way more important than any of that nerd crap


Oh ffs OU. Noone is judging the way you cycle with any of this advice. Ride your bike how you fucking like, there's no need to take the piss out of people who like to do it differently.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> do they? why? the downhill bit from the top of Ditchling Beacon is pretty sweet - you can enjoy the view and there's no peddling. you'd have to pretty reckless to crash


It's earlier in the route when everyone is bunched up. Lots of people haven't ridden in such a tight mass of bikes before, and they're a bit tense because it's such a long way, and they want to keep up with their friends, and next thing you know they're having a panic and going into the ditch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Put some valve caps on. Keep those valves clean!


For a schrader valve, maybe. Caps on presta valves are pointless and could be anything up to 2 grams of extra weight to be lugging around, nobody wants that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It's earlier in the route when everyone is bunched up. Lots of people haven't ridden in such a tight mass of bikes before, and they're a bit tense because it's such a long way, and they want to keep up with their friends, and next thing you know they're having a panic and going into the ditch.


 ah, is it one of those mass rides?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Oh ffs OU. Noone is judging the way you cycle with any of this advice. Ride your bike how you fucking like, there's no need to take the piss out of people who like to do it differently.


not taking the piss at all, just genuinely pissed off at the people making it more complicated than it needs to be. this puts off a lot of people from cycling and makes non-riders perceive this wonderful fun pursuit as a drag and not worth bothering with


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

it’s really alienating reading all of this and i’ve been riding for years. We need to encourage people, not put them off


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For a schrader valve, maybe. Caps on presta valves are pointless and could be anything up to 2 grams of extra weight to be lugging around, nobody wants that.


I'm easily the most deranged weight weenie in this hemisphere, but presta valves have a little rubber ring at the bottom, and if that gets manky, goodbye air! And you probably won't find a spare valve or a tool to fit it. You'll end up in an Uber, if you're lucky.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s really alienating reading all of this and i’ve been riding for years. We need to encourage people, not put them off


But he wants all the goods in one go so he has a good day. It's very useful to have all this stuff in one place! I might sound pessimistic but I used to help organise a London to Paris charity triathlon. I've spared him the worst horrors, such as the bonking and sunburn combo.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, is it one of those mass rides?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> But he wants all the goods in one go so he has a good day. It's very useful to have all this stuff in one place! I might sound pessimistic but I used to help organise a London to Paris charity triathlon. I've spared him the worst horrors, such as the bonking and sunburn combo.


i guess so, but what everyone’s saying is totally different from my experience getting from London to Brighton. It’s not a trip to the moon, as long as you take your time and rest when you feel tired


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not taking the piss at all, just genuinely pissed off at the people making it more complicated than it needs to be. this puts off a lot of people from cycling and makes non-riders perceive this wonderful fun pursuit as a drag and not worth bothering with


55 miles is a very big deal if it's your first time.  Especially for the older gentleman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


>


to be avoided IME


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

I agree most heartily. I don't understand the etape/sportif phenomenon. Or audaxing. But I think everyone should do L to B once. It's special.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> 55 miles is a very big deal if it's your first time.  Especially for the older gentleman.


i think that’s only if you start somewhere central. you can start a bit further out than that


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I agree most heartily. I don't understand the etape/sportif phenomenon. Or audaxing. But I think everyone should do L to B once. It's special.


totally, so much fun


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For a schrader valve, maybe. Caps on presta valves are pointless and could be anything up to 2 grams of extra weight to be lugging around, nobody wants that.


Don’t forget that you can get away with just one of those metal nuts to hold the valve in place, because you can swap it between wheels if you need it to pump one up from flat. (You can get away with none at all but it can be a pain in the arse if you‘re putting a tube back in). Obviously no nut or valve cap on the spare inner either....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Don’t forget that you can get away with just one of those metal nuts to hold the valve in place, because you can swap it between wheels if you need it to pump one up from flat. (You can get away with none at all but it can be a pain in the arse if you‘re putting a tube back in). Obviously no nut or valve cap on the spare inner either....


I use the little nuts on one pair of carbon wheels I’ve got because the valves make an incredibly annoying rattle if not.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not taking the piss at all, just genuinely pissed off at the people making it more complicated than it needs to be. this puts off a lot of people from cycling and makes non-riders perceive this wonderful fun pursuit as a drag and not worth bothering with



Don’t be daft. If you tell someone it’s an easy ride, and they’re struggling 40 miles in, how do you think they’ll feel? Everything is relative… you did a shorter version when you were x years younger and probably better trained.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2021)

Take some biltong and Kendal mint cake for if you need immediate foods, other than that there are pubs all along the route, a few beers flattens out the hills nicely. When you get to the sea you’re done. Hope you have a lovely ride.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Don’t be daft. If you tell someone it’s an easy ride, and they’re struggling 40 miles in, how do you think they’ll feel? Everything is relative… you did a shorter version when you were x years younger and probably better trained.


Yep. 50 miles for a lot of us is a gentle Sunday morning ride, but I remember the first time I reached that distance and it felt epic.

Commuting in to work, delivering goods on a cargo bike, riding up a mountain  or racing flat out for 120 miles, it’s all cycling and all good.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

It's this one.









						London to Brighton Bike Ride | Skyline Events Charity Rides 2020
					

Take on the challenge of a lifetime with the London to Brighton Bike Ride and join over 4,000 riders through the scenic countryside and down to the Brighton seafront to celebrate your 54-mile bike ride victory at the finish line.



					skylineevents.co.uk
				




I'm doing it for the Cystic Fibrosis trust, friends daughter was born with it.

Like I said last night some great advice here and I know enough that I can cherry pick the bits I can really make use of, some stuff I didn't know at all. Didn't find any of it alienating at all apart from being told I was over thinking it, sorry OU. I've also been riding for years but it has been an age since I was able to jump on my bike and do 60 - 70 miles tootling around the Wicklow mountains with my mate. Had some great advice on pacing myself, hill climbing, food and pubs. I'd like to think that anyone else reading it would get some great pointers for their first long ride. 

If someone could jump through the internet and fix my gears that would be the cherry on top. 

Off to the bike shop. Again. (a different one).


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> But he wants all the goods in one go so he has a good day. It's very useful to have all this stuff in one place! I might sound pessimistic but I used to help organise a London to Paris charity triathlon. I've spared him the worst horrors, such as the *bonking *and sunburn combo.



I have questions...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

It took me an hour to cycle ten miles this morning. I only kept up with the commuters by never ever stopping. I need a lie down.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I have questions...


It’s when you haven’t eaten enough and your body literally runs out of energy. Can come on very suddenly and is utterly horrible.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It took me an hour to cycle ten miles this morning. I only kept up with the commuters by never ever stopping. I need a lie down.




10mph is respectable TopCat, >3x walking pace


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For a schrader valve, maybe. Caps on presta valves are pointless and could be anything up to 2 grams of extra weight to be lugging around, nobody wants that.


Two grams of excess weight. I really don’t know if you are serious.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 10mph is respectable TopCat, >3x walking pace


My right lung hurts. It’s collapsed before. Long time ago mind. 

Anyway it should get easier and I am going to put a selfie of me and cycle to work scheme cycle on our Yammer intranet today thus proving I commuted at least once by bike.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s when you haven’t eaten enough and your body literally runs out of energy. Can come on very suddenly and is utterly horrible.



Ok thanks, I thought it was an autocorrect typo. I have reserves, hopefully will start burning through that. 

(jokes, will eat properly).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat, It does get easier over time, but there's no need to try and keep up with the mamils, just go at your own pace. Have a look at Holland, no one's rushing around over there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ok thanks, I thought it was an autocorrect typo. I have reserves, hopefully will start burning through that.
> 
> (jokes, will eat properly).




Never heard the term bonking in relation to cycling, but did happen to me a few weeks ago, fortunately only around a mile from a cafe. Unfortunately they only had vegan cheesecake available, was bogging, but choked it down with a coffee laced with sugar and made it home. Always carry a small piece of mint cake and biltong now, if I can feel energy draining that will get me through.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Two grams of excess weight. I really don’t know if you are serious.











						Weight Weenies - Index page
					






					weightweenies.starbike.com
				





(I wasn’t being serious btw. But a quick look on that forum will show you there’s some absolute nutters out there…)


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Weight Weenies - Index page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. 
I used to marvel at London’s cycle couriers when I was a MC despatch rider. They would do mad shit to make the cycle lighter. Brakes? Fuck em off or just keep a teeny calliper on the rear. Frame heavy? Drill it full of holes, what could go wrong!

Many of this breed drank beer at lunchtime and gobbled speed. I rarely see any of them now. I hope they all are ok.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Hehe.
> I used to marvel at London’s cycle couriers when I was a MC despatch rider. They would do mad shit to make the cycle lighter. Brakes? Fuck em off or just keep a teeny calliper on the rear. Frame heavy? Drill it full of holes, what could go wrong!
> 
> Many of this breed drank beer at lunchtime and gobbled speed. I rarely see any of them now. I hope they all are ok.


they all used to drink at a specific pub, was it off oxford street? the George?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> they all used to drink at a specific pub, was it off oxford street? the George?


I’m trying to remember. We used to go in to buy speed for long journeys. No beer for us though.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m trying to remember. We used to go in to buy speed for long journeys. No beer for us though.



there used to be a pub in Clerkenwell next to the Italian church that was heaving with them on Fridays.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Hehe.
> I used to marvel at London’s cycle couriers when I was a MC despatch rider. They would do mad shit to make the cycle lighter. Brakes? Fuck em off or just keep a teeny calliper on the rear. Frame heavy? Drill it full of holes, what could go wrong!
> 
> Many of this breed drank beer at lunchtime and gobbled speed. I rarely see any of them now. I hope they all are ok.



Most of the courier jobs went as communications changed. E.g I worked as a contract courier for a photography lab; small place but they had three couriers on staff. Contract is a bit different from the types you’d see shooting about with radios, but you get the idea - a lot of physical media being taken from a to b on tight deadlines. That’s obviously far less the case now.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> there used to be a pub in Clerkenwell next to the Italian church that was heaving with them on Fridays.



The Duke of York, now The Clerk & Well. Just another gastro pub afaik.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2021)

Courier weight weenieness was, of course, largely pointless as it turns out - we’d have been better off getting rid of any ornaments and wearing tighter Lycra, but hey.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Most of the courier jobs went as communications changed. E.g I worked as a contract courier for a photography lab; small place but they had three couriers on staff. Contract is a bit different from the types you’d see shooting about with radios, but you get the idea - a lot of physical media being taken from a to b on tight deadlines. That’s obviously far less the case now.




we used to have an inhouse fella to take plane tickets around central London on a bike, since e-tickets came along that's not been needed...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 15, 2021)

Tbf, when I did the London to Brighton charity thing there were people walking up the hills in London....


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Don’t be daft. If you tell someone it’s an easy ride, and they’re struggling 40 miles in, how do you think they’ll feel? Everything is relative… you did a shorter version when you were x years younger and probably better trained.


that’s why i’m saying it’s ok to get off and push if you get tired and it’s ok to take a shorter route if you want


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m trying to remember. We used to go in to buy speed for long journeys. No beer for us though.


Quite liked this article









						The secret life of a cycle courier
					

London behind the scenes, the sweet smell of petrol and a blissful exhaustion – teabags delivered to Buckingham Palace and alleycat races … extracts from Cyclogeography, Jon Day’s account of the years he spent hitting the tarmac




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> Quite liked this article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 15, 2021)

Cycle couriers got all the cool points and the gushing press coverage. They even had fakenger admirers. But despatch riders were ignored and shunned for ever. We were just dirty, feral semi-humans, the very lowest form of life.  Some of us did stink. And it was hard to wash the dirt off your face every day. Some didn't bother until the weekend.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Cycle couriers got all the cool points and the gushing press coverage. They even had fakenger admirers. But despatch riders were ignored and shunned for ever. We were just dirty, feral semi-humans, the very lowest form of life.  Some of us did stink. And it was hard to wash the dirt off your face every day. Some didn't bother until the weekend.


I felt like a pariah for seven winters. Scum really.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Cycle couriers got all the cool points and the gushing press coverage. They even had fakenger admirers. But despatch riders were ignored and shunned for ever. We were just dirty, feral semi-humans, the very lowest form of life.  Some of us did stink. And it was hard to wash the dirt off your face every day. Some didn't bother until the weekend.


Who did you work for? 

My time was with:
Mayday couriers
Addison Lee
MPC
West 1 rapid
Challenger

I earned more money hamming up injuries from crashes than delivering parcels.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry for derail.


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Cycle couriers got all the cool points and the gushing press coverage. They even had fakenger admirers. But despatch riders were ignored and shunned for ever. We were just dirty, feral semi-humans, the very lowest form of life.  Some of us did stink. And it was hard to wash the dirt off your face every day. Some didn't bother until the weekend.


Who did you ride for?

Never felt like I had cool points as a pushbike courier though we did have a show about us on CITV. It's an even dirtier job than being on a motorbike ime, most of us did all our own maintenance as we went too. The only real advantage to the job was the necessity of eating 6-8,000 calories a day. I'm sure I spent as much at bakeries as any motorbike rider ever did at the petrol station.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Who did you ride for?
> 
> Never felt like I had cool points as a pushbike courier though we did have a show about us on CITV. It's an even dirtier job than being on a motorbike ime, most of us did all our own maintenance as we went too. The only real advantage to the job was the necessity of eating 6-8,000 calories a day. I'm sure I spent as much at bakeries as any motorbike rider ever did at the petrol station.


Benjy’s kept me fed. Remember them? Massive bacon and egg subs with a pint of tomato soup five times a day.


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Who did you work for?
> 
> My time was with:
> Mayday couriers
> ...


I knew a controller from Challenger (Paul). Absolutely off his head conspiracist/Ike fan.

I worked at Add Lee for four days and made seven grand (redundancy) but really didn't like it.

I rode for Security Despatch, CFP and a couple of little two-bikes-and-a-van places.


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Benjy’s kept me fed. Remember them? Massive bacon and egg subs with a pint of tomato soup five times a day.


Fuck yes. Particularly the ones on Tott Ct Rd and Victoria St. Giant jam doughnut and a coffee for 60p or something. They were still there in 2004 or 5 but had started doing some sort of 'less bread in the sandwiches' bollocks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> I knew a controller from Challenger (Paul). Absolutely off his head conspiracist/Ike fan.
> 
> I worked at Add Lee for four days and made seven grand (redundancy) but really didn't like it.
> 
> I rode for Security Despatch, CFP and a couple of little two-bikes-and-a-van places.


A lot of the courier companies stole from riders. The controller would set up a dummy rider account and nick five percent of everyone’s jobs figuring no one checked. 

I had this happen and it caused a lot of problems and resultant violence. 

Addison Lee we’re cunts like the rest but never stole from your pocket.


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A lot of the courier companies stole from riders. The controller would set up a dummy rider account and nick five percent of everyone’s jobs figuring no one checked.


Yes, this absolutely happened. It was control room corruption completely ignored by management. Controllers would set up a fake driver (known as a 'dead man') in the system and allocate one job from each rider per day. Stopped happening when riders started carrying 'XDA's which had a record of the week's jobs as well as signatures on it but controllers on the whole were utter cunts who thought the riders and drivers owed them something.

When I controlled couriers I had a scam that involved allocating double bookings to a friendly van driver and then he'd give me half the money. You have to steal from the right people.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Who did you ride for?
> 
> Never felt like I had cool points as a pushbike courier though we did have a show about us on CITV. It's an even dirtier job than being on a motorbike ime, most of us did all our own maintenance as we went too. The only real advantage to the job was the necessity of eating 6-8,000 calories a day. I'm sure I spent as much at bakeries as any motorbike rider ever did at the petrol station.


Addy Lee and Delta in the mid 80s, and a couple of firms whose names I forget about 20 years later. I think the pollution was much filthier in the 80s -leaded petrol etc. You'd ride with your visor open all day and when you took your helmet off there was a sort of grey sunburn effect. Our clothes got black from dirt and oil etc. Nothing was ever washed.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Addy Lee and Delta in the mid 80s, and a couple of firms whose names I forget about 20 years later. I think the pollution was much filthier in the 80s -leaded petrol etc. You'd ride with your visor open all day and when you took your helmet off there was a sort of grey sunburn effect. Our clothes got black from dirt and oil etc. Nothing was ever washed.



I worked for Chain Gang in Fulham when I was a student from '85 to '88. They were run on a shoestring but actually an OK bunch.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes, this absolutely happened. It was control room corruption completely ignored by management. Controllers would set up a fake driver (known as a 'dead man') in the system and allocate one job from each rider per day. Stopped happening when riders started carrying 'XDA's which had a record of the week's jobs as well as signatures on it but controllers on the whole were utter cunts who thought the riders and drivers owed them something.
> 
> When I controlled couriers I had a scam that involved allocating double bookings to a friendly van driver and then he'd give me half the money. You have to steal from the right people.


The fleet manager at MPC went too far with this. High volume of jobs at low pay and he nicked too much and we noticed. We spoke to the MD who told us to fuck off so we stole the server from the control office and beat up the involved controller. 

The negotiations to swap the server for owed money were tortuous. I worried someone would get shot. 

It all got sorted but the company went to the wall.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes, this absolutely happened. It was control room corruption completely ignored by management. Controllers would set up a fake driver (known as a 'dead man') in the system and allocate one job from each rider per day. Stopped happening when riders started carrying 'XDA's which had a record of the week's jobs as well as signatures on it but controllers on the whole were utter cunts who thought the riders and drivers owed them something.
> 
> When I controlled couriers I had a scam that involved allocating double bookings to a friendly van driver and then he'd give me half the money. You have to steal from the right people.


We used to scrap a lot on a Friday down the pub after work over colleagues bribing the controllers with cocaine in order to get fed. This shit was rampant. We had a fair few ex robbers as well who had been away so it got quite on top regular.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It's this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did London - Lille with Skyline and they organised it really well. The group doing it for charity couldn't be arsed to go all the way to Paris
Was a great ride though.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 15, 2021)

That's quite a small L to B. The big one used to get 30,000+ people. Hence the crashes.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> That's quite a small L to B. The big one used to get 30,000+ people. Hence the crashes.



I might win then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I might win then.


That’s the spirit


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

Good luck. I’m anxious about a ten mile journey home!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

Ride home was fun. Big police trap on the A24 near Stockwell. Stealing e scooters off of folk and nicking cyclists for jumping the lights. Car drivers who just turn across your path are a bit prevalent. . The latter will be an earner for sure. First fucker to come into contact will find me taken away by LAS screaming I can't feel my legs.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

Preparations continue apace as the tension builds to one of this year's biggest rides.

Latest from Team Spitfire HQ is the new bike shop have fixed his gears and replaced the cassette and chain. Super fast work by the mechanics there. (£100 including parts and a full service. Paradise Cycles - recommended - Home )





Team leader Spitfire said, " Suppose I'd better get to the Velodrome for a few miles tomorrow to make sure nothing falls off or breaks. Fucksakes."

Soigneur Spitfire said, "We found some cycling shorts that we forgot we had in the back of the team van so he's going to wear those. Cheap as chips Decathlon with Coolmax padding. It's all he deserves really."


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't let the soigneur fob you off with lard for your bum pad.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Don't let the soigneur fob you off with lard for your bum pad.



I insisted on dripping.

Shaved my legs tonight as well.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2021)

I will be thinking of you on the day. Good luck!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I will be thinking of you on the day. Good luck!



Thanks TopCat!


----------



## a_chap (Sep 15, 2021)

I've missed this thread for a few days so it's been entertaining catching up with the build-up to spitfire's LB ride 

Lots of the well-meaning advice has been overkill for a 60 mile ride, but I only saw one piece of advice that was 100% wrong. So, not too bad really 😁

For a ride of that length you need four things:

fluids - drink lots
carbohydrates (calories)
electrolytes (anything salty or sports drinks/gels)
determination
A sense of humour helps too.

Just turn up and ride. You'll be fine.


----------



## nick (Sep 16, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned checking the weather forecast ?
A waterproof could make the difference between fun and misery


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2021)

nick said:


> Has anyone mentioned checking the weather forecast ?
> A waterproof could make the difference between fun and misery



I'm keeping a weather (hah!) eye on it.

Met Office says: Light showers forecast in London in the afternoon, Brighton and Surrey currently cloudy with sunny spells.

I do have a waterproof but will risk it for a biscuit if it's looking good. TBH it's more flattering than the CF Trust cycling jersey I tried on last night, they say it is 2XL, I'm not so sure.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm keeping a weather (hah!) eye on it.
> 
> Met Office says: Light showers forecast in London in the afternoon, Brighton and Surrey currently cloudy with sunny spells.
> 
> I do have a waterproof but will risk it for a biscuit if it's looking good. TBH it's more flattering than the CF Trust cycling jersey I tried on last night, they say it is 2XL, I'm not so sure.


Cycling kit is tight for a reason - it literally makes you faster for any given effort, and by a surprisingly large amount.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

This is why mountain biking is better for the gentleman whose years of joie de vivre has taken a toll on the body, the clothing's baggy...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This is why mountain biking is better for the gentleman whose years of joie de vivre has taken a toll on the body, the clothing's baggy...



 

I have a pair of mountain biking shorts that I'll be wearing over my lycra ones. No one needs to see that at 08.00 on a Sunday morning.

I'll pick up a mountain bike top in the near future, my days in skintight clothes are past. I'll suffer the decline in performance. I'll go from a frantic pootle to a quick pootle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I have a pair of mountain biking shorts that I'll be wearing over my lycra ones. No one needs to see that at 08.00 on a Sunday morning.
> 
> I'll pick up a mountain bike top in the near future, my days in skintight clothes are past. I'll suffer the decline in performance. I'll go from a frantic pootle to a quick pootle.


Embrace the lycra!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This is why mountain biking is better for the gentleman whose years of joie de vivre has taken a toll on the body


Right until you send that body down a hill into the nearest tree


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

On cycle security, Hiplock are doing a kickstarter thing for a new D lock that they claim defeats angle grinders. D1000 Preview - Hiplok

If it works as per that video it's worth every penny, so long as it doesn't weigh 5kg...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On cycle security, Hiplock are doing a kickstarter thing for a new D lock that they claim defeats angle grinders. D1000 Preview - Hiplok
> 
> If it works as per that video it's worth every penny, so long as it doesn't weigh 5kg...


heavier the better IMO so it’s a fitness weight as well as a lock!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> heavier the better IMO so it’s a fitness weight as well as a lock!




Also good for twatting ne'er do wells as you cycle past...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Also good for twatting ne'er do wells as you cycle past...


I saw a courier do that to a taxi driver once (well, his cab) - both wing mirrors came off and all the windows smashed in.  That would have made him think twice next time he cut in front of another road user


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

Wasn't this fella was it?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This is why mountain biking is better for the gentleman whose years of joie de vivre has taken a toll on the body, the clothing's baggy...


I look like one of those skinny arsed road racers. I got passed by a Brompton yesterday though.


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I look like one of those skinny arsed road racers. I got passed by a Brompton yesterday though.



'I'm on a recovery ride mate'

(recovery rides are what you when you've had hard training the day before, basically very low effort cycling mainly to keep the blood flowing and aid... recovery)


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I have a pair of mountain biking shorts that I'll be wearing over my lycra ones. No one needs to see that at 08.00 on a Sunday morning.
> 
> I'll pick up a mountain bike top in the near future, my days in skintight clothes are past. I'll suffer the decline in performance. I'll go from a frantic pootle to a quick pootle.



The problem with MTB shorts (and I also still wear them) is that they have a tendency to get caught if you're carrying two water bottles (i.e the second one on the seat tube).


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> The problem with MTB shorts (and I also still wear them) is that they have a tendency to get caught if you're carrying two water bottles (i.e the second one on the seat tube).



I only have the one bottle so all good there. The shorts were a little warm double layered but I'll live with it.

Had a ride around the Road Track at the Velopark for a shake down with the new bits of gear. Did not get on with the cycling top, too tight round the midriff, sweaty belly, lasted 2 laps. Bleurgh. I have some sports t-shirts (not cotton) that I usually wear so will wear one of those. Also the hat was rather hot, will keep it in my pocket just in case. It was warm tonight.

Kept it slow and steady, hit the climbs sitting down and stayed in my seat. Breathing is a lot easier after a few days off the booze.

Looking forward to it. Unfortunately the guy I was supposed to do it with has bailed out so I'll be on my tod. 

Bike is smooth as silk now, great job done by the guys at the shop.


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I only have the one bottle so all good there. The shorts were a little warm double layered but I'll live with it.
> 
> Had a ride around the Road Track at the Velopark for a shake down with the new bits of gear. Did not get on with the cycling top, too tight round the midriff, sweaty belly, lasted 2 laps. Bleurgh. I have some sports t-shirts (not cotton) that I usually wear so will wear one of those. Also the hat was rather hot, will keep it in my pocket just in case. It was warm tonight.
> 
> ...



I just wear a cotton t-shirt tbh. Bib shorts are good, but obviously a bit late for that... Purely because you don't have to worry about any garment slippage.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> I just wear a cotton t-shirt tbh. Bib shorts are good, but obviously a bit late for that... Purely because you don't have to worry about any garment slippage.



These won't slip, they're quite snug! 

I'm bringing a spare t-shirt and pants to change into for the trip home, got a wee handlebar bag for them,

I'm all set.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 17, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I only have the one bottle so all good there. The shorts were a little warm double layered but I'll live with it.




My lower half, even in summer is seamless boxers, padded pants, crash protection pants/shorts thing and shorts (or trousers if cold). Four layers. Might get a bit warm down below but I'd rather that than a sore arse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2021)

spitfire said:


> These won't slip, they're quite snug!
> 
> I'm bringing a spare t-shirt and pants to change into for the trip home, got a wee handlebar bag for them,
> 
> I'm all set.


oh those spare smalls are essential for sure, I remember wringing out my salty t-shirt on Brighton Beach


----------



## spitfire (Sep 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My lower half, even in summer is seamless boxers, padded pants, crash protection pants/shorts thing and shorts (or trousers if cold). Four layers. Might get a bit warm down below but I'd rather that than a sore arse.



I also have a very non racey comfy saddle. And a padded arse.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> oh those spare smalls are essential for sure, I remember wringing out my salty t-shirt on Brighton Beach



That's why I decided to go for the wicking t-shirt for the ride, or I'd be in a similar state. Nice cotton for the coach trip home.


----------



## maomao (Sep 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a courier do that to a taxi driver once (well, his cab) - both wing mirrors came off and all the windows smashed in.  That would have made him think twice next time he cut in front of another road user


I did this (25 years ago) to a driver who cut me up at Holborn smashing the front driver's side window. I didn't spot the copper standing on the corner who saw the lot and arrested me on the spot, Luckily the driver didn't see either and fucked off at top speed (understandably) and without evidence he had to let me go.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 17, 2021)

maomao said:


> I did this (25 years ago) to a driver who cut me up at Holborn smashing the front driver's side window. I didn't spot the copper standing on the corner who saw the lot and arrested me on the spot, Luckily the driver didn't see either and fucked off at top speed (understandably) and without evidence he had to let me go.


My last criminal conviction was for punching through a jag side window onto the gob of some rich kid who pulled out on me and was rude. Twenty four year ago!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 17, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I only have the one bottle so all good there. The shorts were a little warm double layered but I'll live with it.


 Long distance a good pair of lycra shorts and chamois cream make a massive difference, it's not speed, they're miles more comfortable. 


spitfire said:


> Looking forward to it. Unfortunately the guy I was supposed to do it with has bailed out so I'll be on my tod.


 This always happens.


----------



## Mation (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone else (in London) see the cyclists who were about a month late for the Naked Bike Ride?

Completely, totally starkers. Two of them. 

I only spotted them because I first heard a great deal of shouting from a big group of construction workers, while the couple waited at a red light, staring straight ahead, heroically ignoring the commotion.

wtf?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 18, 2021)

I bought a helmet a while back. weepiper gave me some signposting for my gargantuan head. Anyway I shelled out. It came. Fucking tiny thing it seemed. I hate sending things back so was looking to lob it in the loft today but behold!

This adjusting wheel I never noticed before! Twiddle the thing and said helmet fits. 

I’m glad. It was a few quid. Cheers weepiper


----------



## Cid (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh, good luck for tomorrow spitfire !


----------



## Cid (Sep 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I bought a helmet a while back. weepiper gave me some signposting for my gargantuan head. Anyway I shelled out. It came. Fucking tiny thing it seemed. I hate sending things back so was looking to lob it in the loft today but behold!
> 
> This adjusting wheel I never noticed before! Twiddle the thing and said helmet fits.
> 
> I’m glad. It was a few quid. Cheers weepiper



It's generally pretty easy sending things back these days... I usually just pay for collection if I can't be arsed going to the post office, not a lot more money and certainly a fuck of a lot less than the cost of the last item I returned (cycling shoes).


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2021)

Cid said:


> Oh, good luck for tomorrow spitfire !



Thanks! 

Legs shaved, cut some fingers off to save weight, all my clothes have been replaced with carbon fibre moulded panels and I've eaten nothing but vitamin pasta since Wednesday. 

Should be grand, will post updates.


----------



## Cid (Sep 18, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Legs shaved, cut some fingers off to save weight, all my clothes have been replaced with carbon fibre moulded panels and I've eaten nothing but vitamin pasta since Wednesday.
> 
> Should be grand, will post updates.



And remember that all that microdosing of steroids should pay off... Don't forget to take your EPO, and Spitfire will be there to give you a blood transfusion about half way through.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 18, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Legs shaved, cut some fingers off to save weight, all my clothes have been replaced with carbon fibre moulded panels and I've eaten nothing but vitamin pasta since Wednesday.
> 
> Should be grand, will post updates.


Rooting for you tomorrow. My top tip is to have a massive poo just before you set off. Save a few grams.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Rooting for you tomorrow. My top tip is to have a massive poo just before you set off. Save a few grams.



Thanks TC. Will do!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m collecting a cycle trailer today. The base for a sound system that I feel I need at this stage in my life.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

First water stop. Mostly cycled up the first few hills, walked a wee bit on some of the longer/steeper ones. So far so good. Low gear slow pace sit down best advice.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 19, 2021)

Well done that man


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2021)

Go go go!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Just over half way now. Water stop. Managed to fend off a stitch by applying learnings from here. Third “climb” coming up.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 19, 2021)

Go spitfire!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Roads are shit. Hang the tories.


----------



## Cid (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## deeyo (Sep 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Roads are shit. Hang the tories.


nah, put them in road gangs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## MBV (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Haha. Fucking love you guys.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Lol no.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

He’s only gone and done it sports fans


----------



## Cid (Sep 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He’s only gone and done it sports fans
> 
> View attachment 289244



And with plenty of time to go back the other way!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He’s only gone and done it sports fans
> 
> View attachment 289244


Strava stats or it didn't happen   

Well done! Now, onto a century ride...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strava stats or it didn't happen
> 
> Well done! Now, onto a century ride...



 Will do all that later. Battery is looooow. Thanks to everyone here. Definitely helped me out a lot.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Now for the update that no one asked for.

All very easy for the first part until we hit a proper hill (Carshalton?) and then I was all, oh shit, am I gonna make it? But, put into action operation low gear, sit down, go slow, breathe and made it a lot further than expected. Rinse and repeat over all the hills. Had to walk up some either partially or at a point where I could go no further. I wanted to make sure the "wobbly legs" didn't appear as I knew that would be game over. Managed to fend off a stitch by being sensible and not caning it. Ditchling Beacon can go fuck itself, even the super racers canned that, the few who did it were absolutely hanging out of their arses. Only marginally quicker than me wheeze walking. Fair play to them.

Glad I had supplies as there was fuck all open after a 24 hour garage in Streatham and it was about 3 hours into the ride before I saw something useful open. the gel, energy, bars, bananas and water kept me moving, hint of cramp a couple of times but went away very quickly with a stretch.

The downhills were FAST. Really wish I'd spent a bit more on my brake pads, couple of hairy moments, (I can see weepiper rolleyes at that)...saw one crash, hope he was OK. People were attending to him.

Saw a guy on a BMX! Huge mix of bikes and physical abilities, very impressive how some people were really plugging away at it.

Anyhoo, all the advice from here was really useful, I genuinely wouldn't have made it without it. I'll be honest, my fitness levels are very low. and the tips made the difference between having a decent day out, although hard, and not having a shit day made more difficult than it could have been.

Hat- well useful when it started raining after Ditchling
Chafing cream - I know this helped along with the cycling shorts.
Iso gel, grim but kept me going
Energy bars - same. Bananas FTW.

And I saw the countryside. And the sea. Was great to see sky and green shit that isn't a municipal park

Official time 6.06

Riding time as below, (that also includes walking time).


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Smee.

I'm not going to lie but after I crossed the finish line, one too many people said well done and let's just say I'm glad it was raining. Emotional.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

brilliant work, spitfire
my personal advice is to never do a group ride again, cos the biggest danger is other riders. do it with a couple of mates and you’ll enjoy yourself a lot more


----------



## spitfire (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> brilliant work, spitfire
> my personal advice is to never do a group ride again, cos the biggest danger is other riders. do it with a couple of mates and you’ll enjoy yourself a lot more



Thank you. TBH it was pretty well spread out and I didn't see a number above 3000 so in comparison to what I've heard about the big one it was great.  I was on my own half the time.

Some handy slipstreaming at times as well. Only a couple of times it bunched up and the last one was in Brighton so I went full London and hit the car lanes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thank you. TBH it was pretty well spread out and I didn't see a number above 3000 so in comparison to what I've heard about the big one it was great.  I was on my own half the time.
> 
> Some handy slipstreaming at times as well. Only a couple of times it bunched up and the last one was in Brighton so I went full London and hit the car lanes.


aye, was just saying it’s best to do it on an occasion when no one else is doing it  - a small crew of friends and no official shit


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, was just saying it’s best to do it on an occasion when no one else is doing it  - a small crew of friends and no official shit



Would be an ideal situation but I have 2 possibly 3 mates that would do this, one blew me out at the last minute and I couldn't get the other one transport home to take his place.

I'm nearly 50, my circle of friends has diminished greatly since I was 35 - 40and those I do have are old or being dads.

If I hadn't have done this event I wouldn't have done it at all. I get what you have been saying but my personal circumstances mean it's not a realistic option.

A day out with the Famous Five and Timmy the dog would be awesome.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 20, 2021)

Ignore OU, he’s miserable about group rides 

Learning to ride safely with a group of others, making the most of drafting to go quicker is one of the great joys of cycling, and will enable you to go further and faster


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> brilliant work, spitfire
> my personal advice is to never do a group ride again, cos the biggest danger is other riders. do it with a couple of mates and you’ll enjoy yourself a lot more



Is it really so hard to understand that there's a sense of collective achievement that you just won't get on a ride with some mates? They're different things.

Marathons? Why not go for a stroll in the park etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> Is it really so hard to understand that there's a sense of collective achievement that you just won't get on a ride with some mates? They're different things.
> 
> Marathons? Why not go for a stroll in the park etc.


indeed! yes, i will never get why people want to exercise in a crowd cos it’s all about getting away from other people


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ignore OU, he’s miserable about group rides
> 
> Learning to ride safely with a group of others, making the most of drafting to go quicker is one of the great joys of cycling, and will enable you to go further and faster


it’s not safe!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s not safe!


Nonsense.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 20, 2021)

Being able to stop in the distance you can see to be clear is essential in my opinion.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 20, 2021)

Well done Spitfire. Well proud.


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed! yes, i will never get why people want to exercise in a crowd cos it’s all about getting away from other people



I dunno, maybe try imagining that other people may see the world differently?

I mean I don't think I've ever been accused of being _amiable_, but even I have some sense of this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> I dunno, maybe try imagining that other people may see the world differently?
> 
> I mean I don't think I've ever been accused of being _amiable_, but even I have some sense of this.


sorry, not very good at that. other people are so weird to me!


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry, not very good at that. other people are so weird to me!



Well yeah, as an autistic person I have noticed the rest of the world seems very odd. But the last decade or so I've learned to try and appreciate the joy other people get out of things... Pandemic especially has brought home that the things that make me happy (a lot less social contact) appear to be quite distressing to the vast majority of people. But I don't go around saying 'oh fuck no, never go and meet people, that'll just make you anxious all the time'.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed! yes, i will never get why people want to exercise in a crowd cos it’s all about getting away from other people


i wouldn't want to go on a big bike ride with lots of people but i can understand why some people might


----------



## philosophical (Sep 20, 2021)

Please don’t cycle on the pavement, and obey the Highway Code. Perhaps persuade fellow cyclists to do the same.


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Please don’t cycle on the pavement, and obey the Highway Code. Perhaps persuade fellow cyclists to do the same.


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

I was having a browse of CRC just now and noticed they have a bunch of NOS 'zocchi forks from the early 2000s (Z5, Z4, Z3). Odd. Singletrack world is also intrigued:









						Why Is CRC selling old Bombers, and what's next?
					

Why is Chain Reaction Cycles selling old Marzocchi Bomber forks? And are they just what you need to bring your bike back to life?




					singletrackworld.com
				




Also what on earth is 'QR 20 x 100mm'? Do not remember that being a thing at all. weepiper ?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> I was having a browse of CRC just now and noticed they have a bunch of NOS 'zocchi forks from the early 2000s (Z5, Z4, Z3). Odd. Singletrack world is also intrigued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20mm thru-axle, non boost. Used to be the DH fork standard some years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I bought a helmet a while back. weepiper gave me some signposting for my gargantuan head. Anyway I shelled out. It came. Fucking tiny thing it seemed. I hate sending things back so was looking to lob it in the loft today but behold!
> 
> This adjusting wheel I never noticed before! Twiddle the thing and said helmet fits.
> 
> I’m glad. It was a few quid. Cheers weepiper


i bought one last month that was too small - the shop was closing and i didn’t think we could try them on - it was an £80 Giro helmet and they told me they were one size fits all. got it back home and tried it on and it was too tight even after adjustment, so i assumed that i just have a massive head, which tbf i do. it wasn’t til later on that i looked the helmet up and it turns out I had a medium helmet not a large and they had blatantly lied to me. Couldn’t get through to them on the phone, so went in and they refused to refund me or swap cos a) they said it was used and b) i could only return stuff to the branch i bought it off.
so now I’m left with a useless helmet - will have to give it to my community bike scheme so at least someone gets to use it


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

weepiper said:


> 20mm thru-axle, non boost. Used to be the DH fork standard some years ago.



Ah, I suppose I just remember it as early thru-axle then... I didn't really pay attention to what the more hardcore lot were up to until a lot later, I mean even my late 2000s inbred is QR.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i bought one last month that was too small - the shop was closing and i didn’t think we could try them on - it was an £80 Giro helmet and they told me they were one size fits all. got it back home and tried it on and it was too tight even after adjustment, so i assumed that i just have a massive head, which tbf i do. it wasn’t til later on that i looked the helmet up and it turns out I had a medium helmet not a large and they had blatantly lied to me. Couldn’t get through to them on the phone, so went in and they refused to refund me or swap cos a) they said it was used and b) i could only return stuff to the branch i bought it off.
> so now I’m left with a useless helmet - will have to give it to my community bike scheme so at least someone gets to use it


That’s blatant bullshit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> That’s blatant bullshit.


i know - Evans Cycles, fuck em


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i know - Evans Cycles, fuck em


They used to be ok, but Ashley took them over. They're not the same lot that sold you that rack?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> They used to be ok, but Ashley took them over. They're not the same lot that sold you that rack?


yes, the York store, had to get a train there as the bike i wanted was there, but I didn’t think I should be expected to spend £15 and two hours on a train just to return a mis-sold item


----------



## Leafster (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, the York store, had to get a train there as the bike i wanted was there, but I didn’t think I should be expected to spend £15 and two hours on a train just to return a mis-sold item


The returns policy on their website says you can take it back to ANY store.

ETA:


> To return your item(s) bought in store for a credit note or where possible make an exchange, visit any Evans Cycles store within 28 days of purchase provided your item has not been used or fitted, and is returned with any packaging that form part of the goods with a valid proof of purchase.
> 
> If your item is faulty, we will provide a full refund. Please provide a valid proof of purchase.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't return swimwear, underwear, pierced jewellery, personalised or bespoke items, items which deteriorate or expire rapidly, magazines, items that are sealed for hygiene reasons, computer games with the seal broken or any items that have been inseparably mixed after delivery.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The returns policy on their website says you can take it back to ANY store.


really? i shall be making complaints anyways but that’s new to me, so will bring it up. thanks


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2021)

Have just signed up to komoot with my neighbour Rob, going to try and continue with the rides. (maybe not 55 miles to start with). Some great looking routes near London.

So on that note, the nights are drawing in, found myself cycling home recently in twilight and realised I need new lights. My old front light fell off and the back light battery life has become too short to bother with.

Any recommendations/bargains to be had? Am on a budget...


----------



## Cid (Sep 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Have just signed up to komoot with my neighbour Rob, going to try and continue with the rides. (maybe not 55 miles to start with). Some great looking routes near London.
> 
> So on that note, the nights are drawing in, found myself cycling home recently in twilight and realised I need new lights. My old front light fell off and the back light battery life has become too short to bother with.
> 
> Any recommendations/bargains to be had? Am on a budget...



Front light use this... I have the 1200lm version I think, can't remember why. Nice alu body, all feels sturdy etc (well, maybe not the mount, but does the job). Has survived a crash. It's very bright... There certainly are brighter lights, but it's a viable starting point. And I mean for actually riding in the dark in the countryside. For being noticed on flasher mode it's more than good enough. Good battery life. And the price, it is ludicrously good value. And you can charge your phone with it...

The rear light is complete trash though, not quite got my rear light game down yet. Just have various that have accumulated.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2021)

Cid said:


> Front light use this... I have the 1200lm version I think, can't remember why. Nice alu body, all feels sturdy etc (well, maybe not the mount, but does the job). Has survived a crash. It's very bright... There certainly are brighter lights, but it's a viable starting point. And I mean for actually riding in the dark in the countryside. For being noticed on flasher mode it's more than good enough. Good battery life. And the price, it is ludicrously good value. And you can charge your phone with it...
> 
> The rear light is complete trash though, not quite got my rear light game down yet. Just have various that have accumulated.



Thanks Cid, I'll mostly be using it in the city, maybe at the end of country rides on the way home. Bargain really.

eta: ordered. 2400 was only £2 more so went for that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 20, 2021)

I like Lezyne Zecto for rear light, just really simple to put on and good brightness. About £25 I think, I’m on my third (one lost or stolen, one faulty).  There’s knock-off versions on eBay etc. for much less that still aren’t bad.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 20, 2021)

I have these:









						CONNECT SMART 1000XL / KTV SMART PAIR
					

The most advanced front/rear bike light combo available. The Connect Smart 1000XL / KTV Smart Pair comes equipped with our Smart Connect wireless technology. This pair of lights can be quickly programmed and customized by the companion LED Ally phone app. A high-tech addition for every serious...




					ride.lezyne.com
				




Not cheap (I picked them up in an online sale), but after getting through multiple sets of crap cheap ones with shit light and/or battery life they're fantastic.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2021)

I've got a Cateye Volt on the front
CATEYE [VOLT400] about 45 quid I think, had it several years and it's been extremely reliable in all weathers and the usb battery is still holding a good charge, bright enough to ride in completely un streetlit areas. And a Cateye Rapid X on the back CATEYE [RAPID X] which is about 30 quid and again has been very reliable and is _fucking_ visible from all angles, although the mount is a bit annoying if you need to take it on and off often.


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks Cid, I'll mostly be using it in the city, maybe at the end of country rides on the way home. Bargain really.
> 
> eta: ordered. 2400 was only £2 more so went for that.



I think I had to fettle the mounting rubber a little... But have had to do that on much more expensive things. Will depend on bars.


----------



## Winot (Sep 21, 2021)

I’ve bought a number of rear LEDs over the years for me and family and my take is:

1. It’s easy to find a good actual light these days. Most are good. 
2. The right style of mount is harder to get right and harder to judge in advance particularly if buying online. 
3. Don’t bother with fancy multi-mode lights you just want constant/flashing. 
4. Similarly fancy features (lights that shine brighter when you brake or switch on automatically when it gets dark) are more trouble than they’re worth. 
5. Always go for USB charging (most are these days).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> Front light use this... I have the 1200lm version I think, can't remember why. Nice alu body, all feels sturdy etc (well, maybe not the mount, but does the job). Has survived a crash. It's very bright... There certainly are brighter lights, but it's a viable starting point. And I mean for actually riding in the dark in the countryside. For being noticed on flasher mode it's more than good enough. Good battery life. And the price, it is ludicrously good value. And you can charge your phone with it...
> 
> The rear light is complete trash though, not quite got my rear light game down yet. Just have various that have accumulated.




Have the same front light and have used it off road on moon-less nights, it does the job. Could of course spend >£200 and get a much brighter one if did regular night riding, but for occasional use it’s not too shabby.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2021)

Unless USB charging has suddenly improved drastically, I'd say NEVER go for USB charging. In my experience the charge just doesn't last and they need to be charged annoyingly regularly. A light with a couple of normal batteries will last for ages normally.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> Unless USB charging has suddenly improved drastically, I'd say NEVER go for USB charging. In my experience the charge just doesn't last and they need to be charged annoyingly regularly. A light with a couple of normal batteries will last for ages normally.




I think it has improved greatly, I get around 8 hours off a charge on my front light.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 21, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I've got a Cateye Volt on the front
> CATEYE [VOLT400] about 45 quid I think, had it several years and it's been extremely reliable in all weathers and the usb battery is still holding a good charge, bright enough to ride in completely un streetlit areas. And a Cateye Rapid X on the back CATEYE [RAPID X] which is about 30 quid and again has been very reliable and is _fucking_ visible from all angles, although the mount is a bit annoying if you need to take it on and off often.


i got a reduced cat eye from halfords - £40 down to £25 or so and its so much better than cheapo ebay/amazon lights


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2021)

Winot said:


> I’ve bought a number of rear LEDs over the years for me and family and my take is:
> 
> 
> 3. Don’t bother with fancy multi-mode lights you just want constant/flashing.




I prefer the Knightrider style chasing LED effect


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think it has improved greatly, I get around 8 hours off a charge on my front light.


A light with a couple of AAs will still beat that by a long way IMHO. eg:





__





						Omni 5 Front Light
					

Buy your Cateye Omni 5 Front Light - Front Lights from Wiggle. SAVE 20% - RRP £16.99 now only £13.49. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> A light with a couple of AAs will still beat that by a long way IMHO. eg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you charge your phone off a light with a couple of AA's though?


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can you charge your phone off a light with a couple of AA's though?


🤷‍♂️ Can you make me think that's important?


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> A light with a couple of AAs will still beat that by a long way IMHO. eg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but it's pretty easy to just plug in your lights when you get home. Also not really comparing like with like; that's a '100-199 brightness' (I couldn't even find that rating on Cateye's site) safety light - bright enough to get you noticed, not for illumination. Then you need to buy batteries, or have additional battery charging stuff... And you're restricting yourself to a handful of lowest tier options, since 95% are now on USB. Oh, and of course faffing about with battery holders, additional sealing problems etc.


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2021)

Sure, but instead, I just don't plug anything in. It's even easier. Couple of AAs stashed in a seat bag when needed - which isn't often.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2021)

I suggest that, for the rear light at least, you have two. At some point a rear light will inevitably fail, fall off or go flat during a ride and you'll be none the wiser that you're lightless. Having a second rear light means you'll still be visible.

Whether you have one rear light or two, get someone to check that the light(s) is/are visible when you're riding the bike. I've seen far too many rear lights obscured by jackets, bags, ruck sucks, etc.


----------



## Winot (Sep 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I prefer the Knightrider style chasing LED effect


Needs to be on the front of the bike for authenticity.


----------



## nick (Sep 21, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I suggest that, for the rear light at least, you have two. At some point a rear light will inevitably fail, fall off or go flat during a ride and you'll be none the wiser that you're lightless. Having a second rear light means you'll still be visible.
> 
> Whether you have one rear light or two, get someone to check that the light(s) is/are visible when you're riding the bike. I've seen far too many rear lights obscured by jackets, bags, ruck sucks, etc.


This

Why not treat yourself to a decent USB one, but also have any old battery / USB one as a backup so that a) it is unlikely both will be dead at the start of a journey in the dark b) you avoid the old "bright light illuminating nothing except your back pack" syndrome


----------



## nick (Sep 21, 2021)

If Xmas is coming, then I recommend the eXposure Tracr (British, bright a as bright thing). Its about £40, but ...
Also you can get a very nifty mount for it that slings it under your saddle rails


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2021)

Or this if, like me, you want AA powered:


			https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/fwe/battery-rear-light---40-lumen-931921#colcode=93192108
		


I'm continually surprised at the price of USB powered lights. Why are they so expensive?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 21, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I've got a Cateye Volt on the front
> CATEYE [VOLT400] about 45 quid I think, had it several years and it's been extremely reliable in all weathers and the usb battery is still holding a good charge, bright enough to ride in completely un streetlit areas. And a Cateye Rapid X on the back CATEYE [RAPID X] which is about 30 quid and again has been very reliable and is _fucking_ visible from all angles, although the mount is a bit annoying if you need to take it on and off often.



Yeah this should do the trick nicely, just need to get the clip accessory to clip it on to my saddle bag. Thanks.


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> Or this if, like me, you want AA powered:
> 
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/fwe/battery-rear-light---40-lumen-931921#colcode=93192108
> ...



How is £20 for a decent front light expensive? Bike lights have never been cheap... I've just checked my poorly managed inbox, earliest CRC order for a light is 2010, in which I bought a Topeak Whitelite HP 1w. It provided (according to their website) 90 lumens and cost £35, or about £45 in today's money. I don't really remember that light... May have been nicked shortly after, had a bike stolen around then. Even if you want cycling brand stuff, rather than rolling the dice on Amazon, you'll get much better for £45 these days.

My more usual go-to was a Cateye set... The front light took _four_ AAs, the rear I think 3xAAA. I could actually check since I may still have a couple of the rears in one of those forgotten bits boxes. I don't have the front ones, because they broke. They broke because basic plastic build quality in a battery pack doesn't stand up to repeat use. I'm remembering now how much of a pain in the arse it could be when I was doing a long, regular commute. I mean you have no way of knowing when your rear light will go. Stopping to change front light batteries in the pissing rain. Nah, good riddance.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> My more usual go-to was a Cateye set... *The front light took four AAs..*.











_Four_ indeed.


In the late '90s and early 2000s the Cateye Micro was the most popular bike light on long-distance rides. It took four AA batteries yet it was still really compact. It had a tiny 2.4 watt halogen bulb and produced a small white blob of light. Many people (me included) mounted two on their handlebars. Twice the light - luxury!

However, on alkaline batteries you'd only get, at most, a couple of hours of usable light from them. But Cateye had a solution for that - an *external power pack* that took* four D cells*!!! It was literally the size and shape of a drinks bottle and was designed to be carried in a bottle cage.

I was the only person I ever saw with one.

They weighed a (metaphorical) ton but would indeed give an entire through-the-night worth of light. Even so, it was still just a small blob of white light.

Kids today, they don't know they're born...


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

a_chap said:


> _Four_ indeed.
> 
> 
> In the late '90s and early 2000s the Cateye Micro was the most popular bike light on long-distance rides. It took four AA batteries yet it was still really compact. It had a tiny 2.4 watt halogen bulb and produced a small white blob of light. Many people (me included) mounted two on their handlebars. Twice the light - luxury!
> ...



I don't remember much of my bike light history beyond the ones I've mentioned. Kind of weird, I mean I cycled to school every day from about 1998, but my memory of youth in general is quite blank. I have a vague recollection of a rectangular halogen thing with a switch on top. Not a button, a kind of slider switch. We had my dad's lights for a while (he died in the late 80s), they were massive, bit like these but black I think:


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2021)

This was my Grandpa Taff's commuting light when he rode to work in the late 40s.


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

Torn between the ‘love’ and ‘shock’ reactions. Love I suppose, since I did know they existed.


----------



## Cid (Sep 21, 2021)

Acetylene weren’t they? 

How times have changed.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2021)

Cid said:


> Acetylene weren’t they?
> 
> How times have changed.


Yeah. You put carbide crystals in the lower tank and water in the upper one, turn a little key and it drips the water onto the carbide and makes acetylene gas that you can then light with a match so it makes a steady flame. And people think USB charging is a pain


----------



## weepiper (Sep 25, 2021)

Oof, my knees.


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2021)

Also quite a savage day:


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2021)

Komoot gave me a couple of somewhat daft bits, but partly my fault.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2021)

soz, posting this everywhere


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 290117
> soz, posting this everywhere



<oops misread, long day >


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2021)

Is commuting via other means particularly bad at the moment?

I have a 15 minute walk.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 25, 2021)

Cid said:


> Is commuting via other means particularly bad at the moment?
> 
> I have a 15 minute walk.


Petrol panic buying


----------



## maomao (Sep 25, 2021)

I've actually been on my bike today! It had actual cobwebs on it. I was meeting family at a forest park so they could fit in a cab with a buggy. I made a wrong turn on the way there and had to cycle an extra few miles. Then on the way back the bolt that holds saddle to seat post came loose (obviously hadn't take tools cause I'm a twat) and I absolutely killed myself coming home out of my saddle the whole way. The gently undulating road through Upminster felt torturously mountainous and I have no idea how the fuck I ever used to do a hundred miles a day five days a week twenty-five years ago. But it was great fun. All my riding last year was trying to commute to Stratford and it was horrible but going the other way to Essex was lovely. The advantage of every fucker having an SUV is they really have no choice but to overtake you properly as they have no chance squeezing past. 

I will be trying to get out in that direction over the winter.


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Petrol panic buying



Ah that… though presumably public transport commuters also sitting pretty.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 27, 2021)

My wrist seems sufficiently mended for me to get back on the bike - managed to do 60 miles on Saturday and topped up with 50 on Sunday.  Such a joy to be back on the bike after 4 months - I was grinning like a loon  .  Legs feel a bit tired today mind.....


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2021)

Hills that dismayed me a month ago don’t bother me much now. Not big hills mind but  hey.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2021)

I need signposting again please. 

Pedals and straps to accommodate a very wide size twelve foot. I don’t want my feet slipping off and I want to be able to pull up. 

I see loads for sale but what arrives is Lilliputian whatever the size says. 

Anyone want pedals with clips? 

Looking at my pedals I am sure I can fit the toe clip straps to these if I can get really big ones.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 27, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I need signposting again please.
> 
> Pedals and straps to accommodate a very wide size twelve foot. I don’t want my feet slipping off and I want to be able to pull up.
> 
> ...


Don’t get straps, they’re horrible. If you want to be attached to the pedals look at getting some proper SPD’s.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 27, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I need signposting again please.
> 
> Pedals and straps to accommodate a very wide size twelve foot. I don’t want my feet slipping off and I want to be able to pull up.
> 
> ...


These are the boys for you 





__





						Power Grips XL Trap-Free Cycle Toe Straps
					

Pedal strap set in black that attaches to your existing pedals. Fits most metal cage pedals that accept standard toe clips and straps. Comes with all necessary hardware. Includes pre-set adjustable bracket, which easily adjusts to fit different shoe sizes with a phillips screwdriver and 8mm...




					www.sjscycles.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

I had an argument with a bollard yesterday and lost. I was blinded by the low autumn sun coming up over the brow of a hill, hit e first bollard in a section of those thin bollards (that look like the distance indicators on motorway hard shoulders) and smashed into the ground hard, banging myself all over, but luckily just ending up with a broken finger and throbbing musculoskeletal system. well annoyed at crashing - I was wearing proper polarised sunglasses bought specifically for reducing sudden glares but I saw nothing, despite riding that route every day. The bollards are relatively new though and rather dangerous imo. They block traffic from pulling over to accommodate the passing of emergency vehicles, they prevent cycliss from overtaking each other and from avoiding crashes in their lane. The bollards also could easily pull someone off their bike if a pannier bag or strap caught on it. The road itself is too narrow to practically and safely separate riders from motorists anyway and seems to be to part of yet another ill-thought through LA cycling policy that is cheap and ticks boxes without actually being safer or desirable in the long run. I guess i’m just having a rant but am still very cross and shaken from it, cos it wasn’t my fault but dunno if i have a case for complaint as the sun is also to blame and it’s not under local authority control!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had an argument with a bollard yesterday and lost. I was blinded by the low autumn sun coming up over the brow of a hill, hit e first bollard in a section of those thin bollards (that look like the distance indicators on motorway hard shoulders) and smashed into the ground hard, banging myself all over, but luckily just ending up with a broken finger and throbbing musculoskeletal system. well annoyed at crashing - I was wearing proper polarised sunglasses bought specifically for reducing sudden glares but I saw nothing, despite riding that route every day. The bollards are relatively new though and rather dangerous imo. They block traffic from pulling over to accommodate the passing of emergency vehicles, they prevent cycliss from overtaking each other and from avoiding crashes in their lane. The bollards also could easily pull someone off their bike if a pannier bag or strap caught on it. The road itself is too narrow to practically and safely separate riders from motorists anyway and seems to be to part of yet another ill-thought through LA cycling policy that is cheap and ticks boxes without actually being safer or desirable in the long run. I guess i’m just having a rant but am still very cross and shaken from it, cos it wasn’t my fault but dunno if i have a case for complaint as the sun is also to blame and it’s not under local authority control!



In a sane world, this is the kind of thing you should be able to log. The sun is not in our control, but the bollards are. If the combo of sun+bollards = danger, then we can remove the danger by removing/changing the bollards. Whilst there might not be any space to claim for your injuries (I don't know), from an H&S perspective, this is definitely evidence for the bollards causing more harm than they stop. 
I've no idea if you can report this to your council in a way that isn't claiming for your injuries. If you want to investigate a claim then speak to a cycle specific injury lawyer (Cycling UK use Slater Gordon: Cycling UK Members Legal Advice | Slater + Gordon). 
You might also talk to your local cycling campaign group as they may have the ear of the council and some influence to get this looked at/changed.

I'm being optimistic about the chance for change if I'm honest but it definitely won't happen if the council doesn't know it's causing problems.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

BigTom said:


> In a sane world, this is the kind of thing you should be able to log. The sun is not in our control, but the bollards are. If the combo of sun+bollards = danger, then we can remove the danger by removing/changing the bollards. Whilst there might not be any space to claim for your injuries (I don't know), from an H&S perspective, this is definitely evidence for the bollards causing more harm than they stop.
> I've no idea if you can report this to your council in a way that isn't claiming for your injuries. If you want to investigate a claim then speak to a cycle specific injury lawyer (Cycling UK use Slater Gordon: Cycling UK Members Legal Advice | Slater + Gordon).
> You might also talk to your local cycling campaign group as they may have the ear of the council and some influence to get this looked at/changed.
> 
> I'm being optimistic about the chance for change if I'm honest but it definitely won't happen if the council doesn't know it's causing problems.


cheers, Leeds council has a page to report 'obstructions' but they prefer it if you have photos, so am going out there tomorrow at the same time as the accident to try and work out what happened and take a few photos to upload


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Worst of this silly little accident is that I've been advised not to ride for a month, which is not good for my mental health. and it's either a 4 mile walk or a commute that relies on just one half-hourly plaguebus that is often cancelled or delayed, all for £25 a week!


----------



## MBV (Sep 30, 2021)

I'd ride when you feel ready to. Get well soon.


----------



## maomao (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Worst of this silly little accident is that I've been advised not to ride for a month, which is not good for my mental health. and it's either a 4 mile walk or a commute that relies on just one half-hourly plaguebus that is often cancelled or delayed, all for £25 a week!


On account of what? If you can walk you can ride. Just try not to fall on the same finger again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> On account of what? If you can walk you can ride. Just try not to fall on the same finger again.


on account of not squeezing owt with those fingers until they're healed - have to get them checked in a couple of weeks. I said how annoying it would be to not be able to ride my bike for a week or so and the doc looked at me severely and told me I should give it a month


----------



## maomao (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> on account of not squeezing owt with those fingers until they're healed - have to get them checked in a couple of weeks. I said how annoying it would be to not be able to ride my bike for a week or so and the doc looked at me severely and told me I should give it a month


Hook both your brake cables up to the lever on the other side.


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

breakless fixie is your answer


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had an argument with a bollard yesterday and lost. I was blinded by the low autumn sun coming up over the brow of a hill, hit e first bollard in a section of those thin bollards (that look like the distance indicators on motorway hard shoulders) and smashed into the ground hard, banging myself all over, but luckily just ending up with a broken finger and throbbing musculoskeletal system. well annoyed at crashing - I was wearing proper polarised sunglasses bought specifically for reducing sudden glares but I saw nothing, despite riding that route every day. The bollards are relatively new though and rather dangerous imo. They block traffic from pulling over to accommodate the passing of emergency vehicles, they prevent cycliss from overtaking each other and from avoiding crashes in their lane. The bollards also could easily pull someone off their bike if a pannier bag or strap caught on it. The road itself is too narrow to practically and safely separate riders from motorists anyway and seems to be to part of yet another ill-thought through LA cycling policy that is cheap and ticks boxes without actually being safer or desirable in the long run. I guess i’m just having a rant but am still very cross and shaken from it, cos it wasn’t my fault but dunno if i have a case for complaint as the sun is also to blame and it’s not under local authority control!


Is the bike OK?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is the bike OK?


fine just from a cosmetic inspection - it's a 17kg steel beast - handlebars, mudguard and seat just need re-adjusting. The momentum of its mass must have been the reason I flew so far in the air and fell so hard (or maybe it's also 200kg of OU too) as I was going up a slight hill and was going probably 10mph or more likely less


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> fine just from a cosmetic inspection - it's a 17kg steel beast - handlebars, mudguard and seat just need re-adjusting. The momentum of its mass must have been the reason I flew so far in the air and fell so hard (or maybe it's also 200kg of OU too) as I was going up a slight hill and was going probably 10mph or more likely less


10mph feel so slow until you hit something!
Get well!


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

I once went down a hill in Munich, full free wheeling speed, and went between to posts, not realising there was a chain between them. I must have flown for 20 metres. Luckily enough I landed in the river, so no damage apart from being very cold and wet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> cheers, Leeds council has a page to report 'obstructions' but they prefer it if you have photos, so am going out there tomorrow at the same time as the accident to try and work out what happened and take a few photos to upload


managed to use/abuse my council contacts to go straight to the person in charge of planning the lanes, so hopefully they’ll take notice!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

klang said:


> I once went down a hill in Munich, full free wheeling speed, and went between to posts, not realising there was a chain between them. I must have flown for 20 metres. Luckily enough I landed in the river, so no damage apart from being very cold and wet.


i went over my handlebars countless times as a kid, but kids just bounce and get up
and dust themselves off,
don’t they? adults hit the ground like
a sack of spuds and often stay there for a while unless their adrenaline bids differently


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

I was once made of rubber, but nowadays things just hurt.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i went over my handlebars countless times as a kid, but kids just bounce and get up
> and dust themselves off,
> don’t they? adults hit the ground like
> a sack of spuds and often stay there for a while unless their adrenaline bids differently



Me too, but just the once I went over them and did a perfect forward roll and landed on my feet. Felt like a stuntman. No one else saw it!

Fucking hurt all the other times though.

Hope you're feeling a bit better today OU, that commute sounds a bit crap but hopefully won't be for longer than a few weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

klang said:


> I was once made of rubber, but nowadays things just hurt.


aye, and getting cuts/grazes/burns were fun cos you could then peel the scabs off!


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, and getting cuts/grazes/burns were fun cos you could then peel the scabs off!


I remember when I was maybe 9 years old, I proudly told my mum that I couldn't remember one single day when I didn't have a cut / bruise / burn / graze / limp / other sore, eg I was fully functioning, pain free.
I thought that was a great achievement.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 30, 2021)

First proper handlebars crash I remember was going down a hill on my Tomahawk, ( Choppers baby brother), got the dreaded front wheel wobble, panicked and slammed the brakes on. I still have a small scar on my forehead from it 44 years later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

spitfire said:


> First proper handlebars crash I remember was going down a hill on my Tomahawk, ( Choppers baby brother), got the dreaded front wheel wobble, panicked and slammed the brakes on. I still have a small scar on my forehead from it 44 years later.


crashing on a Grifter was a bit oofy.

also remember a story/myth of someone’s mate who crashed on his chopper going fast downhill, his nutsack catching on the gearstick (crotch level on the top tube, for
those youngsters who never saw a chopper) and tearing open. Said friend claimed a testicle fell out of the sack,
looking like a peeled lychee.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2021)

klang said:


> I was once made of rubber, but nowadays things just hurt.


I’ve been encouraging my kids to roll down grassy banks, that thing you used to be able to do where you just aligned your body like a log and rolled away. Trying to demonstrate this to them made me realise that these days my body seems to be mostly made out of sharp elbows.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan : Leeds Cycling Campaign has a very active Facebook page which is often critical of the crap cycling infrastructure that is provided in the city, might be worth posting your story there for advice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Orang Utan : Leeds Cycling Campaign has a very active Facebook page which is often critical of the crap cycling infrastructure that is provided in the city, might be worth posting your story there for advice.


I did and they were just rude and dismissive! (well two of them were - I wasn’t made to feel especially welcome  )


----------



## klang (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I did and they were just rude and dismissive! (well two of them were


sounds familiar


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> Hook both your brake cables up to the lever on the other side.


A infamous london despatch rider had an arm amputated due to crash and had all controls put on the left bar. He has a hook type clamp thing for the false arm and retook his test. Was back at work in less than six weeks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I did and they were just rude and dismissive! (well two of them were - I wasn’t made to feel especially welcome  )


Did they say something about being able to stop in the distance you can see to be clear?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Hope you heal quick by the way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Did they say something about being able to stop in the distance you can see to be clear?


no, just something about how if a motorist hit something and complained about not seeing it, they'd get a hard time,
might as well paste the post:
Xxxx Xxxxxxx:
"I was driving along the road, sun was low and I was slightly blinded by the sun, I hit a cyclist with my car, can’t do anything about sunblindness, but those wretched and dangerous cyclists need to get off the road.’
Give ur head a wobble.
U crashed.
If what I actually posted above was true then everyone would obviously and rightly go mental about my lack of awareness"
Another one got the wrong end of the stick and thought I'd collided with a bollard on a pavement so had a rant about that, before realising his mistake and deleting it.

I should invite them both over here. they'd fit right in.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> no, just something about how if a motorist hit something and complained about not seeing it, they'd get a hard time,
> might as well paste the post:
> Xxxx Xxxxxxx:
> "I was driving along the road, sun was low and I was slightly blinded by the sun, I hit a cyclist with my car, can’t do anything about sunblindness, but those wretched and dangerous cyclists need to get off the road.’
> ...


But do you get the gist of the point? You couldn’t see it was clear and kept going and crashed?  Didn’t slow down etc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Did they say something about being able to stop in the distance you can see to be clear?


also to respond more specifically - perhaps I'm partially at fault here if that's the guideline? I was certainly a good stopping distance before the sun hit my face but should I have stopped completely as soon as i couldn't see in front of me? I wonder what motorists are advised. better go look in the Highway Code


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> also to respond more specifically - perhaps I'm partially at fault here if that's the guideline? I was certainly a good stopping distance before the sun hit my face but should I have stopped completely as soon as i couldn't see in front of me? I wonder what motorists are advised. better go look in the Highway Code


The Highway Code say always be able to stop in the distance you can see to be clear. Hard if a cow jumps out in front of you but if you are cycling in country lanes be prepared for cows and cow shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> But do you get the gist of the point? You couldn’t see it was clear and kept going and crashed?  Didn’t slow down etc?


I don't know long it was between the sun hitting my face and me hitting the bollard but it was probably just a second or two. I was already going very slow as it's a heavy beast and I was at the top of a slope, so was probs 5-10 mph


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Well at least we now have ammunition when you next accuse us of reckless riding.

Nah*, get well soon... Doc is probably right to tell you to stay off the bike. I might have a gentle go, but probably not on the beast. The carbon bike will be much more capable of braking in a timely fashion.

I say nah, but will definitely bring this up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2021)

I ran into a cow once, it just jumped out of a hedge. Sent me flying, the cow barely noticed it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I ran into a cow once, it just jumped out of a hedge. Sent me flying, the cow barely noticed it.



Moost have hurt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

i've only done a cursory google but can't find any specific Highway Code guidance on temporary sun blindness.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i've only done a cursory google but can't find any specific Highway Code guidance on temporary sun blindness.



Second result for 'highway code sun blindness':

"The advice, according to Rule 237 of the Highway Code, is for drivers to slow down or pull over if they become “dazzled by bright sunlight.” (RAC)









						Road accident data reveals the dangers of not wearing shades at the wheel | RAC Drive
					






					www.rac.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Obviously, if I got blinded like that it could affect a lorry driver and have much worse consequences.

Just remembered, after I came out of my post-crash stupor, a driver had stopped and come to see if I was ok and he asked if he had hit me, cos he heard me hit the bollard but couldn't see cos of the sun


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

There's a cafe road near me which at exactly the wrong time (about 7pm in the summer) has the sun positioned perfectly to blind oncoming traffic. I _almost_ got hit by a car going about 5mph, but still not seeing me. I gave it a good thump - I think they assumed they'd hit me, so I just said 'I'm alright, but watch it' and went about my business...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Cid said:


> Second result for 'highway code sun blindness':
> 
> "The advice, according to Rule 237 of the Highway Code, is for drivers to slow down or pull over if they become “dazzled by bright sunlight.” (RAC)
> 
> ...


and motorist websites also advise wearing polarised sunglasses. I was wearing them.  In fact, I had just seconds before been congratulating myself for having the foresight to wear them on such a sunny morning


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Ignore, confused again.


----------



## maomao (Sep 30, 2021)

klang said:


> I once went down a hill in Munich, full free wheeling speed, and went between to posts, not realising there was a chain between them. I must have flown for 20 metres. Luckily enough I landed in the river, so no damage apart from being very cold and wet.


I had once fitted v-brakes (which were a new thing at the time) on my bike and between jobs at work decided to test them by hitting the front brake as hard as I could while moving. Landed ten metres from my bike and missed a week of work.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i've only done a cursory google but can't find any specific Highway Code guidance on temporary sun blindness.


It’s very clear on not keeping going when you can’t see ahead though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It’s very clear on not keeping going when you can’t see ahead though.


sure but these things happen in an instant


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> sure but these things happen in an instant


I know it’s scary. Give it a bit of thought as to how (with hindsight) you might have handled it differently. Again may you heal quickly. X


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I know it’s scary. Give it a bit of thought as to how (with hindsight) you might have handled it differently. Again may you heal quickly. X


i wouldn’t have been able to do anything differently, besides stopping and pushing my bike on the pavement before every sharp corner or hill brow every time there is a sunny autumn/winter morning


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i wouldn’t have been able to do anything differently, besides stopping and pushing my bike on the pavement before every sharp corner or hill brow every time there is a sunny autumn/winter morning


Sigh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Sigh.


why? i was there. you weren’t.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why? i was there. you weren’t.



Well think about what the posters over on Leeds CC said. You need to think through these things, might not be a bollard next time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Cid said:


> Well think about what the posters over on Leeds CC said. You need to think through these things, might not be a bollard next time.


what else could i have done? i’m not at fault here. it’s the bollard placement, the weather and bad luck. 
those two posters decided to what had happened before they knew the facts, and it’s now happening here.  
so I’m paying more attention to the posters on FB who acknowledged that there could a safety issue here and are putting me in touch with someone in a position to do something about it and consider this when deciding if these lanes are to become permanent. they were installed during covid as a temporary measure and consultation was almost non-existent.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what else could i have done? i’m not at fault here. it’s the bollard placement, the weather and bad luck.
> those two posters decided to what had happened before they knew the facts, and it’s now happening here.
> so I’m paying more attention to the posters on FB who acknowledged that there could a safety issue here and are putting me in touch with someone in a position to do something about it and consider this when deciding if these lanes are to become permanent. they were installed during covid as a temporary measure and consultation was almost non-existent.



You could post up where said bollards were and then we might go 'well yeah, tbh that is fucking stupid'. But for me hitting a stationary object would cause some introspection.


----------



## maomao (Sep 30, 2021)

Cid said:


> You could post up where said bollards were and then we might go 'well yeah, tbh that is fucking stupid'. But for me hitting a stationary object would cause some introspection.


I've seen the pictures of the bollard-segregated bike lanes in Leeds and they look fucking lethal to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

as it happens, i’m going there to take pics tomorrow to show where it happened and to try and work out what happened myself.  I spent all day yesterday in a&e, concussed, and in a lot of discomfort and high anxiety, so i still haven’t had time to figure it all out


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2021)

Fair enough, fair enough. Sorry, it is a bit dickish to question things immediately afterwards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

this is some bollards on another street nearby, same bollards, same narrow lane, same usual badly thought out scheme but at least here the road is wider and there's more space on the pavements, with low kerbs:


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

this pic reflects my impression of them closer:


there's some info on them here: 








						Have your say! on space for cycling
					

Your ideas and suggestions are welcome and we will keep updating the site to show where proposals are being brought forward to get your feedback.




					leedscovidcyclingstreets.commonplace.is


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 30, 2021)

If I were in your place I wouldn't cooperate with this inquest. It seems mean-spirited. Tell them to shove a bollard up their arse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

no it’s just humans jumping to rash and possibly incorrect conclusions based on unconscious bias.

long live social media!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2021)

I crashed into the bollard on the right - cloudy today but you can see where the sun is on the horizon


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2021)

This is the approaching stretch to the bollard I hit - the bollards stop for the bus stop then start again after the junction on the left and I hit the first one. I watched a few cyclists pass by and they all veered to the right when they passed the bus stop, so I would have done the same and then clipped the first bollard coming back into the lane


----------



## maomao (Oct 1, 2021)

Bike lanes should not be physically segregated where there is no room to overtake. Also, what might feel adequate width for the average cyclist might not for those of us that are a little broader at the shoulder. I need a bit of lateral movement space, especially when checking behind me.


----------



## liquidindian (Oct 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> Bike lanes should not be physically segregated where there is no room to overtake.


You mean room to overtake people who cycling a little slower than you? I'd take the separation, even if that means waiting a bit for someone taking it easy.


----------



## maomao (Oct 1, 2021)

liquidindian said:


> You mean room to overtake people who cycling a little slower than you? I'd take the separation, even if that means waiting a bit for someone taking it easy.


At my age and current fitness level I'm more worried about holding other people up. But yes, that's my point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> At my age and current fitness level I'm more worried about holding other people up. But yes, that's my point.


aye, i’m usually the one that gets overtaken. but there also needs to be room to avoid objects in the lane. That road is
on The Otley Road, a pub run popular with students and other young folk, so there are often bodies flinging themselves into the lane as well as constant broken glass and other hazards. also joggers clog the lane up  in rush hour. they could have spent the money on a cycle lane just half a mile to the east, through some woodland - there could be an almost totally car free path for a good seven miles or so from the university just outside the centre all the way to the Ring Road and out into the countryside.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, i’m usually the one that gets overtaken. but there also needs to be room to avoid objects in the lane. That road is
> on The Otley Road, a pub run popular with students and other young folk, so there are often bodies flinging themselves into the lane as well as constant broken glass and other hazards. also joggers clog the lane up  in rush hour. *they could have spent the money on a cycle lane just half a mile to the east, through some woodland - there could be an almost totally car free path for a good seven miles or so from the university just outside the centre all the way to the Ring Road and out into the countryside.*
> if the city


It seems to me that whenever someone "plans" a cycle route they immediately think in terms of roads rather than other potential routes. Perhaps it because the planners have a road-centric view of the world. 

Near me, as a result of the COVID 19 knee-jerk reaction to improve active travel, they want to put a cycle lane up on the bypass to join several communities together but a much better solution would be to improve some of the footpaths and bridleways which link the quieter roads.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 1, 2021)

Leafster said:


> It seems to me that whenever someone "plans" a cycle route they immediately think in terms of roads rather than other potential routes. Perhaps it because the planners have a road-centric view of the world.
> 
> Near me, as a result of the COVID 19 knee-jerk reaction to improve active travel, they want to put a cycle lane up on the bypass to join several communities together but a much better solution would be to improve some of the footpaths and bridleways which link the quieter roads.




A path from Godalming to Guildford has been planned for more than 10 years now and is still no nearer to completion. Five poxy miles. There already is a path from Shalford to Guildford which is >2 of those miles, but talk of tarmacking it so it is usable by all bikes all year round have been met with furious resistance, especially as a few trees need to be cut down to make it a uniform width. With no irony one of the biggest complaints about making it a viable alternative to car use is the trees are needed to counter the fumes from the cars.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2021)

Bit character building up there today. Summer definitely over.


----------



## Cid (Oct 2, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Bit character building up there today. Summer definitely over.
> View attachment 290959View attachment 290960View attachment 290961



Looks horrible. Have retreated to indoor bike myself... Looks like some nice weather end of next week though.


----------



## klang (Oct 2, 2021)

maomao said:


> Also, what might feel adequate width for the average cyclist might not for those of us that are a little broader at the shoulder.


never mind those of us who are broader than broad.


----------



## Cid (Oct 2, 2021)

klang said:


> never mind those of us who are broader than broad.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the approaching stretch to the bollard I hit - the bollards stop for the bus stop then start again after the junction on the left and I hit the first one. I watched a few cyclists pass by and they all veered to the right when they passed the bus stop, so I would have done the same and then clipped the first bollard coming back into the lane
> View attachment 290801


Sorry to hear about yr crash OU. I’ve been similarly scared of these bollards. The intention is good but think they work on wider roads. This time of year I’ve experienced that same low blinding sun on my commute as well.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

Went out for a pedal today and got caught up in the mood of it. Four hours ride. About thirty miles. Never rode so far in my life and I feel ok, good in fact.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 3, 2021)

It's a slippery slope from there to becoming a be-lycrad twat like the rest of us

(glad you enjoyed it. I've not been out on my bike for a month-been in and out of NICU with a premmy baby)


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

spitfire said:


> First proper handlebars crash I remember was going down a hill on my Tomahawk, ( Choppers baby brother), got the dreaded front wheel wobble, panicked and slammed the brakes on. I still have a small scar on my forehead from it 44 years later.


I had a Tomahawk. It was not a stable device.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> It's a slippery slope from there to becoming a be-lycrad twat like the rest of us


I am too old for Lycra. But regaining my strength and fitness is not proving as hard as I thought it would be. 

I was actually running yesterday and using the park gym.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> It's a slippery slope from there to becoming a be-lycrad twat like the rest of us
> 
> (glad you enjoyed it. I've not been out on my bike for a month-been in and out of NICU with a premmy baby)


Baby pic?!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I am too old for Lycra.


I regularly ride with a guy in his 80’s. If he can manage it, so can you


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I regularly ride with a guy in his 80’s. If he can manage it, so can you


Well I'm in my sixth decade but that gives perspective.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Baby pic?!


Ha. here you go


----------



## weepiper (Oct 3, 2021)

Congrats, kropotkin


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Ha. here you go
> View attachment 291113


Thanks ever so. What a cutie! Is Mum alright?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

I mentioned earlier feeling ok, good in fact when I got in from today’s ride? Well my lower half seems to have issues.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

Plus I just ate a pound of sausages as a snack.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2021)

Yippee!


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Plus I just ate a pound of sausages as a snack.


That's..... quite alot of meat


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Bit character building up there today. Summer definitely over.
> View attachment 290959View attachment 290960View attachment 290961




Its been such a wet year, the mud on the trails here only properly dried out and went dusty in late August, yesterday it poured down from 10am until 7pm and went our for a ride today and the thick mud is back, everywhere. Harder work to ride and a thorough clean of the bike needed after every ride again....grumble, grumble, grumble...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2021)

I went out in this. Not sure why 🤔 but it was sort of perversely enjoyable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2021)

i need to get on my bike but I can’t 
will have to go for a walk or something, going a bit stir crazy and not sleeping.
maybe it’d be ok if I just went to the park and just tootled along very slowly. 
it’s crazy if you’re used to riding every day, how much you begin to miss it even after just a few days. Realising that I NEED to cycle to stay alive - can’t do sports and running is no fun, so it’s my only exercise apart from rushing about all day at work and my constant movement even when i’m supposed to be still. But more importantly, I rely on it to keep my mental health in check. it’s an hour of meditation every day, have only ever been able to do it my getting on my bike and riding a very familiar route ie a commute. but i won’t be able to cycle forever so i will have to find something else to keep me going. A walk in the woods is nice, but it’s not as good as a ride in the woods.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A walk in the woods is nice, but it’s not as good as a ride in the woods.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>


it’s not kind of woods unfortunately! they don’t even have any dens or hedge porn!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

Ridgeway


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 11, 2021)

Today I have that rarest of things, a day off, so I’ve been able to go out on the Monday club ride for the first time in ages.

50 miles, 2000 ft. Was a slow pace (just under 15mph) but that was because we were riding with Tony. 4 months ago he went down the road at nearly 30mph, breaking his arm, collar bone and 3 ribs, one of which punctured his lung in the process. The doctors told him he may not ride again, but he was back on his bike in 6 weeks and is doing both LEJOG and a trip to Ventoux next year.

Tony is 86 years old.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Today I have that rarest of things, a day off, so I’ve been able to go out on the Monday club ride for the first time in ages.


For some reason my brain was thinking a ‘Monday Club’ ride might consist of a racist faction of the Tory party.









						Conservative Monday Club - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Norman ‘on yer bike’ Tebbit was actually a member…


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i need to get on my bike but I can’t
> will have to go for a walk or something, going a bit stir crazy and not sleeping.
> maybe it’d be ok if I just went to the park and just tootled along very slowly.
> it’s crazy if you’re used to riding every day, how much you begin to miss it even after just a few days. Realising that I NEED to cycle to stay alive - can’t do sports and running is no fun, so it’s my only exercise apart from rushing about all day at work and my constant movement even when i’m supposed to be still. But more importantly, I rely on it to keep my mental health in check. it’s an hour of meditation every day, have only ever been able to do it my getting on my bike and riding a very familiar route ie a commute. but i won’t be able to cycle forever so i will have to find something else to keep me going. A walk in the woods is nice, but it’s not as good as a ride in the woods.


Yeah, I'm off the bike too,  adductor tear. It happened earlier this year and again a few weeks ago. Need to have a scan etc. It sucks.


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

Can everyone stop using feet please? It's cheating. None of you have any proper hills (except weeps).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> Can everyone stop using feet please? It's cheating. None of you have any proper hills (except weeps).


Good!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> Can everyone stop using feet please? It's cheating. None of you have any proper hills (except weeps).


Someone at work is trying to do a challenge where you have to ride 1000m of climb within 50km of your front door (without just riding up and down the same hill twenty times) and I had to get him to translate into feet and miles for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2021)

Since when have we started using kilometres?


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

Well I mean about 95% of the rest of the world does. Bit daft we cling to the old ways… still, at least it’s not faranheit.

Meters to feet - x3 for ballpark, x3.3 for ballpark+
Km to miles - x1.5 for ballpark, x1.6 for ballpark+
Faranheit - don’t bother, it’s stupid

I’ll admit I quite like working out the conversions while I’m riding, good number brain exercise


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Someone at work is trying to do a challenge where you have to ride 1000m of climb within 50km of your front door (without just riding up and down the same hill twenty times) and I had to get him to translate into feet and miles for me.



Ooh, I’ve done that already. I have completed a challenge, quite chuffed.


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> Can everyone stop using feet please? It's cheating. None of you have any proper hills (except weeps).


Miles and feet make more sense to me.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 12, 2021)

Miles for distance and metres for height for me, the hybrid option. Feet can fuck off.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 12, 2021)

km are for the pros and those who want to try and claim they've done a "century" with less effort.


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

I wasn’t really suggesting people change, just all my stuff I post in meters, which look smaller.

I have very little intuitive sense of height in feet anymore tbh (except obviously wrt humans). It’s a dimension I actually use, and feet are pretty much redundant in industry.


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

Same with shorter distances, but obviously still have some sense of miles due to living here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2021)

do furlongs


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> km are for the pros and those who want to try and claim they've done a "century" with less effort.



Feet for those who want to try to claim 1,000 units of up with less effort.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2021)

I think in miles, feet and inches for bigger distances but mm for small technical things. I would also measure weight imperially (for people, bikes and cooking purposes) and use pints and gallons for fluid over a certain amount and ml for smaller amounts. I'm  nearly 44 and got taught imperial at home and metric at school 🤷


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2021)

Cid said:


> I wasn’t really suggesting people change, just all my stuff I post in meters, which look smaller.
> 
> I have very little intuitive sense of height in feet anymore tbh (except obviously wrt humans). It’s a dimension I actually use, and feet are pretty much redundant in industry.




My Kamoot thing does miles and feet, yours does kilometres and metres, so whilst your height doesn’t look as good your distance looks better…not sure how you could have a mixture on one of these systems though but have no issue at all at knowing the difference. Fwiw my bike records everything in metric.


----------



## Winot (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My Kamoot thing does miles and feet, yours does kilometres and metres, so whilst your height doesn’t look as good your distance looks better…not sure how you could have a mixture on one of these systems though but have no issue at all at knowing the difference. Fwiw my bike records everything in metric.



Yes I wasn’t being entirely serious. Still, we’ve spiralled off now.

I think I’ve been primarily metric in weights and volume for a while now. Difficult to know really. I did only move from stones to kg quite recently. But obviously converting between ounces and grams is something I learned pretty early on. For reasons.

About 6 years younger than weeps. I wonder what the youth of today think in. Guess it varies.


----------



## Cid (Oct 13, 2021)

To continue my controversy spree... GCN show yesterday was talking about a group of Dutch doctors recommending helmets for cycling. Now this is GCN, so all they were really doing was reading a road.cc article, which in turn is based on some slightly old news by the looks of it. I did find it kind of shocking how many cyclist die on NL roads though (229 in 2020) with at least 14,000 serious injuries. That last article also talks about substantial underestimates, but I think here we turn into the world of politicking... No idea what any of the agendas behind these estimates are (the 229 and 14,000 figures are both official government stats though). 

Obviously, and I think all those sources acknowledge this, the major factor is actually the cars doing the killing... cycling also remains safe per journey mile. But I've never really got the objection to helmets; the objection to blanket helmet regs, absolutely, but to actually wearing helmets voluntarily? I do remember there were a couple of studies ages ago in... Australia? suggesting they increased risk or something. But iirc I was skeptical at the time (poorly controlled variables I think), and there certainly seem to be a whole bunch of recent studies saying they are very good at reducing head injury. Anecdotally I've had a couple of accidents (one that recent off-road one I skinned my arm on, another on road in London many years ago) where I've hit hard enough to badly damage the helmet. And I think many will have similar stories. 

I dunno, I think a bit of it is that western objection to perceived threats to personal liberty - see also mask wearing etc. While blithely ignoring/supporting the most egregious actual threats to personal liberty of course (rise in right-wing politics, attachment to free market economics, conspirawoo etc).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2021)

I headbutted the kerb when I came off the other day. My helmet definitely saved me from a much bigger headache


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I headbutted the kerb when I came off the other day. My helmet definitely saved me from a much bigger headache


Have you got a new helmet? They're not considered safe after a serious knock.





Cid said:


> Faranheit - don’t bother, it’s stupid


Celsius - faranheit is divide by five, multiply by nine and add 32, not too hard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2021)

maomao said:


> Have you got a new helmet? They're not considered safe after a serious knock.
> Celsius - faranheit is divide by five, multiply by nine and add 32, not too hard.


aye, chucked it. Had just bought a new one, which is a bit small but just fits


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2021)

See the fuss when seatbelts were made compulsory in cars, there are still people who won't wear one even though they mandated in the UK nearly 40 years ago and it's easy for plod to see so leaves you wide open for a tug with all agg that can lead to...


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m collecting a cycle trailer today. The base for a sound system that I feel I need at this stage in my life.


mate of mine just built this:


----------



## TopCat (Oct 14, 2021)

klang said:


> mate of mine just built this:
> 
> View attachment 292683


That’s lovely. I need mine to be a bit different. Rain resistance and cabs not exposed to punters. Built in pirate radio transmitter. Lithium batteries. 
I am collecting stuff and by next Summer you will feel my bass sort of thing.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 16, 2021)

Was up on the N.York moors recently. I’d rate it as toughest area in Uk, beautiful hidden valleys and wide vistas but hard as nails.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2021)

I did a short 20% gradient the other day, I'd forgotten how much they hurt


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2021)

I think the steepest I've ridden is 24%. Is it actually possible to ride up 33%?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I think the steepest I've ridden is 24%. Is it actually possible to ride up 33%?


30/34 on my gravel bike, I reckon I'd be... well, not fine as such, but I'd get up


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2021)

This tends to be why I don’t ride as much as I should do, I’d be much happier with a flatter and longer warm up before I hit the big hill into the forest. It’s still fun coming down though


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I think the steepest I've ridden is 24%. Is it actually possible to ride up 33%?


Certainly is but probably no more than 15m, normally 1/3 is on switch backs so you can avoid by going wide. It’s the bit after that gets you and you feel like you might fall off…..


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 16, 2021)

I remember passing that sign (up near Grosmont somewhere) and going the other way.  Steepest I’ve done is I think the first bit of Park Rash in N Yorks which is a 1:4, but my gears slipped so I ended up walking until it levelled off a bit.  This was with a 40/23 ratio so wasn’t really equipped for it.

I’m only a couple of miles away from the UK’s steepest residential street which is 22 degrees, but never wanted to play on that, think I’d get vertigo. Probably one for the low-geared MTB.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2021)

They go up there on various GCN videos, it looks ridiculous


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

My god. I feel queasy just looking at it on my screen.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I remember passing that sign (up near Grosmont somewhere) and going the other way.  Steepest I’ve done is I think the first bit of Park Rash in N Yorks which is a 1:4, but my gears slipped so I ended up walking until it levelled off a bit.  This was with a 40/23 ratio so wasn’t really equipped for it.
> 
> I’m only a couple of miles away from the UK’s steepest residential street which is 22 degrees, but never wanted to play on that, think I’d get vertigo. Probably one for the low-geared MTB.
> 
> View attachment 292970


Yow. I reckon I'd get up it on my MTB but maybe not the road bike. Even walking up that might be tricky in the winter!


----------



## braindancer (Oct 16, 2021)

Did a hilly ride round Sussex today - 6800 feet in 68 miles - so bang on 100ft per mile - fortunately not much was super steep but a couple of brutes where my front wheel kept lifting....


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2021)

So, attempting to change chain and chain ring on mini fire's BMX. Chain ring was easy obvs. Chain has been shortened with enough wiggle for the pull back, (fingers crossed).

But I can't work out how to join the connecter...

Before i start hitting it with hammers and hydraulic presses does anyone know what to do?

It looks like a quick release but all the videos I can find are for racing bike chains and it doesn't seem to want to do that. I'm erring on the side of caution as I don;t want to break it.

Thank you.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

I would break it using a g clamp.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I would break it using a g clamp.



But I'm trying to join it. I have the chain tool which is how I got this far. Last piece of the jigchainsaw.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> But I'm trying to join it. I have the chain tool which is how I got this far. Last piece of the jigchainsaw.


No I mean I would attempt to join it with a g clamp and it would break the chain e.g., fuck it up.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> No I mean I would attempt to join it with a g clamp and it would break the chain e.g., fuck it up.



Haha, yes luckily I have learnt the "forcing things is expensive" lesson multiple times. 

I still do it sometimes but I have eyes on here, Mlle Fire and Mini Fire will be upset if I break the new chain. Mlle Fire especially as she paid for it.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 21, 2021)

spitfire  it will be easier if you undo the nuts and let the rear wheel go right to the front of the dropouts or even take the wheel out to create some slack. Then you have to sort of bend the link in your thumbs to get the pin to line up with the bigger part of the hole in the joining plate and it will pop into place. This is hard to describe  grab the two ends of the chain in each hand with your thumbs over the front two end bits and pull towards yourself with your fingers while pushing away with your thumbs so the gap between the two pins in the joining link gets closer together. It will spring back and lock into the slot in the plate when you let go.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2021)

weepiper said:


> spitfire  it will be easier if you undo the nuts and let the rear wheel go right to the front of the dropouts or even take the wheel out to create some slack. Then you have to sort of bend the link in your thumbs to get the pin to line up with the bigger part of the hole in the joining plate and it will pop into place. This is hard to describe  grab the two ends of the chain in each hand with your thumbs over the front two end bits and pull towards yourself with your fingers while pushing away with your thumbs so the gap between the two pins in the joining link gets closer together. It will spring back and lock into the slot in the plate when you let go.



Excellent. That's exactly what I've been trying to do and I've given it plenty of slack so I can pull the wheel back when done.

Thank you weepiper, confirmed the method, i just need to give it some more beans I think.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 22, 2021)

Success! Thanks weepiper


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 2, 2021)

Quick question: after applying degreaser to your chain, do you need to (after waiting for a bit do its degreasing work) wash it off before applying lube, or not? I've been doing the former but not sure whether this is good for the chain or not.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2021)

Miles and feet = brexit w**kers.


----------



## nick (Nov 2, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Quick question: after applying degreaser to your chain, do you need to (after waiting for a bit do its degreasing work) wash it off before applying lube, or not? I've been doing the former but not sure whether this is good for the chain or not.


I go 
1) Morgan Blue in the chain cleaner machine
2) followed by muc-off and a hose down
3) good drying
4) apply lube

is this correct?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Miles and feet = brexit w**kers.


Tell that to google maps, think it’s only Strava wankers who use km here


----------



## weepiper (Nov 2, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Miles and feet = brexit w**kers.


Not at all, I am Remain as fuck.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 2, 2021)

nick said:


> I go
> 1) Morgan Blue in the chain cleaner machine
> 2) followed by muc-off and a hose down
> 3) good drying
> ...


That's more or less been my approach too, nick . Just had someone telling me step (2) above is unnecessary.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2021)

Klunking. Gary Fisher prediction it will catch on....


Nahhh...


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2021)

Got this but I'll be using it on the road. What does Urban say? 





__





						Giro Fixture MTB Cycling Helmet | Tredz Bikes
					

Save up to 35% - Giro Fixture MTB Cycling Helmet £38.99 or available with 0% APR finance on baskets over £99. All MTB helmets are delivered free to the UK mainland*, 365 day returns & Price Match. Buy Now.




					www.tredz.co.uk
				




Didn't realise it was for Mountain bikes originally. I had a visor once and found it helpful for the sun as I can't wear sunglasses. Google seems to think you shouldn't use MTB helmets on road as they slow you down, but I'm not convinced how much of an issue that will be for me. 

Was a bit of an impulse as I came across it whike looking up something on HUKD, and I have had in the back of my mind that I need a new helmet soon. Tempted to cancel if people think this sort should be avoided for day to day cycling. 

The trousers I got that were recommended on here have been great by the way.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 3, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Got this but I'll be using it on the road. What does Urban say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine. You can take the peak off if you don't like it. Personally I can't bear to ride without either a peaked helmet (on my mountain bike and commuting) or a peaked cycling cap under my roadie helmet on my road bike.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2021)

weepiper said:


> It's fine. You can take the peak off if you don't like it. Personally I can't bear to ride without either a peaked helmet (on my mountain bike and commuting) or a peaked cycling cap under my roadie helmet on my road bike.


Great thanks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m attending a film festival in town for the next fortnight and have just locked up my bike in the safest place I can find, a Sheffield stand in a commuter platform inside the station. secureish i guess.
I’ve locked it with 2 Kryptonite D-locks and a massive chain more suitable for a motorcycle.
I’m quite hamfisted in working out the optimum way of attaching bike to stand. Is this okay?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 4, 2021)

Someone's gonna have that reflector off yer seatpost.


----------



## Almor (Nov 4, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Someone's gonna have that reflector off yer seatpost.





Orang Utan said:


> I’m attending a film festival in town for the next fortnight and have just locked up my bike in the safest place I can find, a Sheffield stand in a commuter platform inside the station. secureish i guess.
> I’ve locked it with 2 Kryptonite D-locks and a massive chain more suitable for a motorcycle.
> I’m quite hamfisted in working out the optimum way of attaching bike to stand. Is this okay?
> View attachment 295427View attachment 295428


Looks good but Bahnhof Strasse made me think that the cable should run through the seat rails, although seatpost doesn't look quick release. 
When leaving my bike at the train station I used to do chain through back wheel, frame and bike stand, locked onto one of the seat rails; d-lock through the front frame, wheel and bike stand.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2021)

Someone could still take the handlebars? 🤔


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 4, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Someone's gonna have that reflector off yer seatpost.



They'd be doing him a favour.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 4, 2021)

Not sure.


Orang Utan said:


> I’m attending a film festival in town for the next fortnight and have just locked up my bike in the safest place I can find, a Sheffield stand in a commuter platform inside the station. secureish i guess.
> I’ve locked it with 2 Kryptonite D-locks and a massive chain more suitable for a motorcycle.
> I’m quite hamfisted in working out the optimum way of attaching bike to stand. Is this okay?
> View attachment 295427View attachment 295428


Looks good to me. Using two locks is much more likely to be effective simply as there will be other targets that are easier. I also think the tighter you have it the better? 

I have to lock my bike up in lots of different places for work and resign myself to it getting nicked each time. I do have a bike register sticker on it (even though it's not registered) and a sturdy lock which largely seems to work. It's also distinctive which helps - the one and only time it got nicked where I grew up and fortunately got it back. 

Ultimately though, and as depressing as it is, if someone wants it they will have it in a couple of minutes. I had to get my mate to cut my gold standard lock when the key broke and he was through it like knife through slightly frozen butter.  Insurance is key.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Someone's gonna have that reflector off yer seatpost.


It’s Leeds, not London. Taking whatever bits you can off bikes and flogging them at the boot sale isn’t really a thing up there.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 5, 2021)

Been for a proper road bike ride this morning for the first time in ages. I got a Strava QOM which is pleasing by itself but far better is that I am also now 3rd in the all-time leaderboard and two places higher than/15 seconds faster than my male work colleague. I wonder how long it will take him to notice


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m still on the post-Covid boat, so no leisure rides for me, still doing the daily commute (all of 2-3 minutes each way) and did a few miles going to the shops last week, but that’s been it for the last six weeks. My legs will be like matchsticks at this rate, overhung by a growing belly. Load of shite.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m attending a film festival in town for the next fortnight and have just locked up my bike in the safest place I can find, a Sheffield stand in a commuter platform inside the station. secureish i guess.
> I’ve locked it with 2 Kryptonite D-locks and a massive chain more suitable for a motorcycle.
> I’m quite hamfisted in working out the optimum way of attaching bike to stand. Is this okay?
> View attachment 295427View attachment 295428


I’d say the wire cable lock needs to go through the saddle. Ditch the big chain and add BikeRegister stickers, more of a deterrent. Nice looking bike.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 6, 2021)

Great weather and cow bells in this hill climbing spectacular on the mighty Winnat's Pass.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve been up there. How the fuck they do it that fast is utterly beyond me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2021)

Britain's Baby Zoncolan? How we found maybe the steepest cycling climb in the country
					

Deep in the dark heart of Wales, climbing nut Simon Warren thinks he has discovered Britain’s steepest hill. This is the story of how he found it and just how painful it is to ride




					www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## braindancer (Nov 8, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Britain's Baby Zoncolan? How we found maybe the steepest cycling climb in the country
> 
> 
> Deep in the dark heart of Wales, climbing nut Simon Warren thinks he has discovered Britain’s steepest hill. This is the story of how he found it and just how painful it is to ride
> ...


Blimey - sounds horrific - count me out 😁


----------



## magneze (Nov 8, 2021)

An interesting take - Zwift is the Metaverse?: Reg scribe spends 80 hours in actual metaverse


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 8, 2021)

braindancer said:


> Blimey - sounds horrific - count me out 😁


I kinda want to try. But on my gravel bike, that has a 31/34 lowest gear…


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2021)

I have to actually go to work tomorrow. Cycling in the cold. Shorts seems ridiculous. Thermals? Heated vest? How do I carry smart clothes in panniers? 
I’m going to bed. Suggestions welcome. X


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 9, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



Apparently Sergio got for fired from EF because he was riding the wrong bike. Disprecting the brand bla bla, the weird world of professional cycling.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 9, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Apparently Sergio got for fired from EF because he was riding the wrong bike. Disprecting the brand bla bla, the weird world of professional cycling.


Yeah, all a bit daft really.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice autumnal post work ride today


----------



## nick (Nov 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have to actually go to work tomorrow. Cycling in the cold. Shorts seems ridiculous. Thermals? Heated vest? How do I carry smart clothes in panniers?
> I’m going to bed. Suggestions welcome. X


Probably a bit late but:

Thermals under shorts? Then stick your U lock through the back of your belt and you can pretend to be a courier 
wear whatever you have that is light and a little wind/waterproof - then cycle harder if you get cold
Wear a buff round your neck (especially if I remember your medical history from these boards)
cycle Cap (or beanie, or another buff) under helmet keeps head warm
Gloves obvs

smart clothing/panniers

roll up trousers / soft cotton shirts 
Smart shirts can be folded round a bit of board/cardboard to keep them looking ironed (think of the way they are packaged when you buy them)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Cyclists Are Taking Aim at Angry Drivers — With Guns
					

Riding bikes is more popular than ever in America — but entitled, enraged drivers keep targeting cyclists, and some are fighting back in the deadliest way possible




					www.melmagazine.com


----------



## Hollis (Nov 11, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This looks a different cycle hire model.
> BuzzBike
> You pay a monthly subscription for a good commuter bike. Do you think it'll take off? bike looks ideal for city commuting. I suppose with bikes in short supply you can actually get hold of a bike in the pandemic.



I was looking at that the other night - looks like a good deal.   Especially for people like me that don't have a clue how to fix a bike.   My main problem is I think i might have a nervous breakdown if I start cycling in London again.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 12, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Cyclists Are Taking Aim at Angry Drivers — With Guns
> 
> 
> Riding bikes is more popular than ever in America — but entitled, enraged drivers keep targeting cyclists, and some are fighting back in the deadliest way possible
> ...


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I was looking at that the other night - looks like a good deal.   Especially for people like me that don't have a clue how to fix a bike.   My main problem is I think i might have a nervous breakdown if I start cycling in London again.


You'd be alright if you were just commuting to work. There are about 50 gazillion cyclists, increasing by almost exactly one thousandth of a gazillion per day (excepting temporary cold weather shyness).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Nov 13, 2021)

Fuck no.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Fuck no.



Innit. Made me go all funny.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2021)

I'd be shitting myself _walking_ down that path


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2021)

Night racing!


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>




Where is this? I'll do it.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2021)

One of the practice runs before the races proper. 

CW. Not as spectacular as mad cliff fuckers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 14, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Where is this? I'll do it.




Madeira.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Madeira.



Not exactly local but I'll give it a go if I am ever in the area. I expect my coffin to be adorned with printed copies of PMs of Support.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2021)

Mation said:


> You'd be alright if you were just commuting to work. There are about 50 gazillion cyclists, increasing by almost exactly one thousandth of a gazillion per day (excepting temporary cold weather shyness).


When I used to occasionally commute along City Rd I’d stop at the lights at Angel and it would look like Critical Mass coming through, and this was pre-pandemic. Safety in numbers is a thing.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a work colleague pal who emigrated to Vancouver a few years ago. He keeps posting insane Strava elevation to distance travelled ratios like this


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2021)

One imagines Geraint Thomas's Dogma might not be that easy to shift.


----------



## MBV (Nov 14, 2021)

What's the ballpark  retail value of that?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2021)

MBV said:


> What's the ballpark  retail value of that?


Probably at least 12k.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have to actually go to work tomorrow. Cycling in the cold. Shorts seems ridiculous. Thermals? Heated vest? How do I carry smart clothes in panniers?
> I’m going to bed. Suggestions welcome. X


Jogging bottoms tucked into your socks so they don’t catch and an anorak. Just fold everything properly and shake it out when you change.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I have a work colleague pal who emigrated to Vancouver a few years ago. He keeps posting insane Strava elevation to distance travelled ratios like this
> 
> View attachment 296736




Where’s the joy in ninety minutes riding at 4mph?   Some real puritan attitudes displayed on occasion when it comes to cycling.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2021)

Same guy used to commute to work on a road bike from Selkirk to Edinburgh (which is 40+ miles each way) in the summer. He's just insanely fit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2021)

We had a bloke who used to ride in from Skipton way, about 30 miles and a bit lumpy in places. They’d occasionally beat someone who drove the same way.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 14, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Same guy used to commute to work on a road bike from Selkirk to Edinburgh (which is 40+ miles each way) in the summer. He's just insanely fit.




Not ten hours each way though???


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Where’s the joy in ninety minutes riding at 4mph?   Some real puritan attitudes displayed on occasion when it comes to cycling.


The challenge of climbing. It’s fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2021)

It seems lowlives are now just straight up mugging cyclists for their bikes in my local city centre:


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 20, 2021)

weepiper said:


> One imagines Geraint Thomas's Dogma might not be that easy to shift.



Exactly, like the bike stolen by the machete mob near Richmond park, too hot to move.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 20, 2021)

G’s bike has been found


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2021)

So, against what will no doubt turn out to be be the sound advice of various comments on this thread, I got my 80s Kirk Revolution fixed up by the local independent bike shop. Needing two tyres, tubes, complete set of cables, chain, saddle, hand grips, new "shoe friendly" pedals and front and rear mud guards and a full service the bill was what the bill was and a lot cheaper than getting a new bike

Now all I've got to do is wait for it to stop raining, because I intend to be the ultimate fair weather cyclist, and who knows, I may actually go out and use it

Prepare to be bombarded with questions. And yes, I realise that there's no such thing as a stupid question only a question asked by a stupid person, but yunno

Pictures may follow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> front and rear mud guards…
> …Now all I've got to do is wait for it to stop raining, because I intend to be the ultimate fair weather cyclist


Could have saved a few quid then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2021)

Also, pics of new bikes are required on this thread by law


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2021)

Not a new bike though

But I know what you mean


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, pics of new bikes are required on this thread by law


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2021)

Posting here as was on my bike when incident happened. 

If you have the number plate and time/place, is there any point reporting illegal and intimidating driving to the car rental service written on the vehicle? I recognised the name but only now twigged Enterprise is a rental company. 

Also is there anywhere that things like this can be reported/recorded other then the police (because fuck the police)?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Posting here as was on my bike when incident happened.
> 
> If you have the number plate and time/place, is there any point reporting illegal and intimidating driving to the car rental service written on the vehicle? I recognised the name but only now twigged Enterprise is a rental company.
> 
> Also is there anywhere that things like this can be reported/recorded other then the police (because fuck the police)?



The car rental company isn't going to do or say anything to the driver. You might get some kind of voucher from them by way of apology.
Police are really the only organisation that can do anything, and they won't without video evidence.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2021)

Just had some bib-tights arrive to deal with the colder weather. Had never worn such an item before, it is quite comfy if a little tight and am very pleased that it will be hidden away under numerous other layers as worn on its own I look a right cunt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just had some bib-tights arrive to deal with the colder weather. Had never worn such an item before, it is quite comfy if a little tight and am very pleased that it will be hidden away under numerous other layers as worn on its own I look a right cunt.


Just wait until you need a mid ride piss


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 30, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just had some bib-tights arrive to deal with the colder weather. Had never worn such an item before, it is quite comfy if a little tight and am very pleased that it will be hidden away under numerous other layers as worn on its own I look a right cunt.


Other layers will just chafe, you just get used to being checked out by drivers etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 30, 2021)

My gfs runaround has wheels not with qr skewers but with nuts, I've fixed a puncture and put it back on, but there is a lot of movement from side to side, the nuts on the outside seem tight, is the hub f**ked?.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 30, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> My gas runaround has wheels not with qr skewers but with nuts, I've fixed a puncture and put it back on, but there is a lot of movement from side to side, the nuts on the outside seem tight is the hub f**ked?.



Cones, mate . . . check yer cones

(assumes "cones" are still a "thing")


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Other layers will just chafe, you just get used to being checked out by drivers etc.



They other layers go outside the tights, plus they're my regular, chaffe-free gear. More sheep and cows checking me out than drivers, sometimes the odd tractor...


----------



## Almor (Nov 30, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> My gfs runaround has wheels not with qr skewers but with nuts, I've fixed a puncture and put it back on, but there is a lot of movement from side to side, the nuts on the outside seem tight, is the hub f**ked?.


Maybe, depends how much movement and whether anything got loosened when the wheel was off, given how much more axle thread is on one side than the other I'd guess that something has happened, but I'm not that familiar with fiddling with wheel axles (I did tighten my back wheel up a little recently)

From outside to the wheel there'll be the outside nut, the frame, a locknut, the cone, bearings, and the wheel, the locknut(s) hold(s) the cone(s) against the bearings, the cone(s) may have come loose? 
They shouldn't, unless the locknut is loosened, and you don't want to overtighten the cones, the cone on the side with the least axle thread (which is where I'd start with that wheel) will likely need the gear cassette to be removed to make adjustments too😕
Refreshed a few times hoping someone more competent would answer first 😀

You could try looking up hub overhaul on Sheldon Brown's website, or YouTube, or even just googling it
Good luck


----------



## BigTom (Dec 1, 2021)

Government response to the review of The Highway Code
					






					www.gov.uk
				




Govt response to the consultation on highway code changes prioritising pedestrians and cyclists - quick glance broadly all approved, will be watching to see what changes they make to some of the wording. 40 days for parliament to look at it before the changes are put in place.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got a new bike, and it came with some bits that I don't recognize. What are these for?



The silver and black rings are identical, just I flipped one. I think they might be cassette locks?

The two rubber rings on the left I have no idea about. Nor the orange thing or the little black bit.

The two valve things, I guess, are for tubeless?


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2021)

The orange thing is a pad spacer that you can put into the brake caliper when you have removed the wheel for transport or whatever. It stops you accidentally pushing the pistons out of the caliper and/or fucking up your pad spacing.

The small black thing is a valve wrench for removing valve cores.

The silver and black rings are centre lock disc lockrings (inner serration sub-genus).


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2021)

What he said. The valves are indeed for setting the bike up tubeless. The big rubber rings look like they're for holding a bell onto the handlebars


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 5, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> Just got a new bike, and it came with some bits that I don't recognize. What are these for?
> 
> View attachment 299420
> 
> ...




Piccy of the bike pls.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Piccy of the bike pls.


Thanks weepiper and DownwardDog

Pic soon - need pedals on


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks weepiper and DownwardDog
> 
> Pic soon - need pedals on


At least tell us what it is then!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> At least tell us what it is then!


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2021)

Cut that steerer tube today lest ye be judged.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

I was nagging a transport officer at my work about getting more washing and drying facilities, clothes/kit storage and secure bike parking in my places of work and they informed me that I can claim expenses from work for cycling to work.
 Does anyone know about this? It’s twenty pence a mile. I cycle ten miles a day. If I can claim going back to when I started my job, I could get a couple of grand!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I was nagging a transport officer at my work about getting more washing and drying facilities, clothes/kit storage and secure bike parking in my places of work and they informed me that I can claim expenses from work for cycling to work.
> Does anyone know about this? It’s twenty pence a mile. I cycle ten miles a day. If I can claim going back to when I started my job, I could get a couple of grand!



You need to look at your staff handbook or somewhere like that for an expenses policy, it'll be an internal thing that the council are doing to incentivise cycling to work. 20p/mile is the HMRC standard rate for expenses so if you were cycling for business reasons you could claim it back just the same as if you were using your own car, but that doesn't normally apply to commutes. In any case, it's always a company policy thing rather than any legal requirements, iirc the claim amounts come from what HMRC let self-employed people claim as expenses and companies apply it to their expenses policy.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2021)

What Tom said +  links

HMRC mileage rules

https://www.cyclinguk.org/article/campaigns-guide/tax-incentives

If the company pays it then you may need to declare tax on it (although you are still ahead) - depending on your normal place of work.

If the company doesn't pay anything, then you can still claim the 20p per mile cost of cycled business trips on your tax return.  tax-relief-for-employees/vehicles-you-use-for-work

Depending on whenever you are an employee or working through your own Co as a consultant outwith IR35 could also impact your normal place of work

Fun fact: 
If you even once had to wfh because covid, then you can potentially claim £6 per week for 52 weeks of the year against your tax tax-relief-for-employees/working-at-home. You can do it on your tax return or through your payslip - there is a how-to and questionairre  on the link just given
Non govt links : /working-from-home-tax-relief/ : 
Martin Lewis

Get £125 tax back to spend towards the N+1


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2021)

nick said:


> Keep on casting my eye over the Tailfin web site - any views on their pannier "solutions"?


It seems that I was mulling over this on these threads for a good 18 months at least.

Anyway - recently pulled the trigger on them . 
Lovely bit of kit and very speedy to remove/attach both the panniers and the whole frame ( I went thru-axle mount, skewer fans).

Silly money of course, but cycling tax innit. 
However, they ooze quality and I am sure the aerodynamic carbon rack will allow me to shave vital 10ths of that all important cycle commute on the mean streets of London - even if these days the commute is a rare occurrence


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2021)

And thanks to the 20p per mile tax break (my place of work is at home) - I only need to go to the office and back 308 times and voila - they have paid for themselves.

Sound economics I feel


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 12, 2021)

Have been thinking about a bike trip next year and stumbled across this epic complete with route.

Paris to India 1972

it's amazing how bikes and bits haven't changed really. Even their tent looks like something you could buy now. The main change is routing, they carried big maps and must've got lost loads but perhaps that was a better way because you relied on the good will of strangers.
Road quality meant they got a Black Sea ferry for about a third of Turkey because the roads were mostly gravel.

it's a route impossible now for obvious political reasons but the technology and logistics remain the same.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 13, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Have been thinking about a bike trip next year and stumbled across this epic complete with route.
> 
> Paris to India 1972
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm enjoying reading this.

Any idea where you're planning to go?....I'm thinking of do something in 2023.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 14, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Thanks, I'm enjoying reading this.
> 
> Any idea where you're planning to go?....I'm thinking of do something in 2023.


The outlook isn't that great Covidwise but I guess if being outside is OK then a cycle trip ought to be more feasible. Doing the Eurovelo15 looked a possibility. (Plenty of 'facilities' along the way !)


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 14, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The outlook isn't that great Covidwise but I guess if being outside is OK then a cycle trip ought to be more feasible. Doing the Eurovelo15 looked a possibility. (Plenty of 'facilities' along the way !)



Yea that's something I've looked at myself. I can get a 2 year sabbatical from work in 2023 so hopefully covid might be less of a problem by then. I've a mate in Rotterdam I need to visit and the 15 passes not far from my tattooist in Germany. Also seen videos of 6 year olds doing significant amounts of the route so I've assured myself it can't be that hard. I'd hope to continue either to Istanbul or to see mates in Portugal.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

Bear in mind Eurostar is currently not accepting bikes, due to Covid


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bear in mind Eurostar is currently not accepting bikes, due to Covid


Well, that makes total sense


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah it's bollocks. In fact bikes on trains is an issue, nearly all TGVs won't take them, and no Spanish intercity trains will take bikes, nor do Thalys trains.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 15, 2021)

I thought Eurostar never did bikes? Sure that was the case a few years ago when I looked into it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I thought Eurostar never did bikes? Sure that was the case a few years ago when I looked into it.



You sent them via Eurodispatch, round the back of St Pancras. They are not guaranteed to travel on the same train as you but to arrive within 24 hours. In my experience baggage sent that way always arrived on the same train. Needed to go in a bike bag/box.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah it's bollocks. In fact bikes on trains is an issue, nearly all TGVs won't take them, and no Spanish intercity trains will take bikes, nor do Thalys trains.


TGVs do take them but need to be booked - which is a massive phaff


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> TGVs do take them but need to be booked - which is a massive phaff




And bagged/boxed on nearly all TGVs, which is rubbish as you then have to cart a bag/box around with you...


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And bagged/boxed on nearly all TGVs, which is rubbish as you then have to cart a bag/box around with you...


they can be  very flexible on the bag, but you still need to take the wheel off and all that crap


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

British trains not much better, this is the bike storage on GWR's new trains, it's supposed to hold two bikes, the door is too narrow for my handlebars to fit through...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> British trains not much better, this is the bike storage on GWR's new trains, it's supposed to hold two bikes, the door is too narrow for my handlebars to fit through...


It’s like someone looked at every single possible design and picked the absolute worst one.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> British trains not much better, this is the bike storage on GWR's new trains, it's supposed to hold two bikes, the door is too narrow for my handlebars to fit through...


I hate those ones. Literally nothing will fit in them except small old fashioned road bikes


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2021)

We've got dedicated bike carriages on the West Highland Line now that can take 20 bikes









						ScotRail introduces the UK's first active travel carriages with 20 bike racks
					

Highland Explorer carriages will initially run on the West Highland Line from Glasgow to Oban with space for 20 bikes and 24 people




					www.cyclist.co.uk
				




I believe the plan is to extend this service on other Highland lines soon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> British trains not much better, this is the bike storage on GWR's new trains, it's supposed to hold two bikes, the door is too narrow for my handlebars to fit through...


I actually damaged my bike trying it. The solution was to put one bike in then lock the other bike to it, two road bikes do not actually fit in. Forget about deep section wheels too. And you will have to argue with people using it to store luggage. The Azumas are hell for bikes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 15, 2021)

Generally on local trains in the UK bikes are fine and it's free. In Belgium & Germay you have to pay and often in France for long distance.
My get out option for Europe was going to be *Flixbus* as they carry bikes too but all is unconfirmed as you can imagine.

Eurostar are just using the pandemic to not take bikes. There'll need lobbying to reinstate I reckon. It was shit and overpriced even before 2020.
You can take bikes on TGV but I think it's on fairly limited routes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

weepiper said:


> We've got dedicated bike carriages on the West Highland Line now that can take 20 bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We used to have guards vans, fit shitloads of bikes in there and have a nice smoke with the guard…


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Generally on local trains in the UK bikes are fine and it's free. In Belgium & Germay you have to pay and often in France for long distance.
> My get out option for Europe was going to be *Flixbus* as they carry bikes too but all is unconfirmed as you can imagine.
> 
> Eurostar are just using the pandemic to not take bikes. There'll need lobbying to reinstate I reckon. It was shit and overpriced even before 2020.
> You can take bikes on TGV but I think it's on fairly limited routes.




It is insane that the easiest ways by far to transport bikes around Europe is either car or plane.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We used to have guards vans, fit shitloads of bikes in there and have a nice smoke with the guard…


I was thinking about guards vans after you posted the bike storage pic. When did they disappear? We used to have slam-door trains on the line up from East Grinstead and I think that was the last time I saw one. 

They'd be useful for other things, not just bikes. In the before times when I actually used the train I'd often get on one heading to or from Gatwick and and the amount of passengers * with huge amounts of luggage make it almost impossible to move up and down the train (or get on or off). 

* I've been one of those passengers and it's a pain to have to keep moving your luggage for other passengers too.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 16, 2021)

I was also looking at Southern Rail's Map for its policy on bikes. 



I have to say, I'm slightly confused.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 16, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I was thinking about guards vans after you posted the bike storage pic. When did they disappear? We used to have slam-door trains on the line up from East Grinstead and I think that was the last time I saw one.
> 
> They'd be useful for other things, not just bikes. In the before times when I actually used the train I'd often get on one heading to or from Gatwick and and the amount of passengers * with huge amounts of luggage make it almost impossible to move up and down the train (or get on or off).
> 
> * I've been one of those passengers and it's a pain to have to keep moving your luggage for other passengers too.


They have them on the older east coast trains, some of which are still running but probably for not much longer. They have a series of Sheffield stands inside and it’s inaccessible from the rest of the train so fairly secure with tons of space. You’re not supposed to lock your bike as it can delay getting off the train but I usually did and it wasn’t a problem as I was always travelling between terminal stations.

I used to hate in when it turned out that they were running the old diesel HSTs on the service I’d booked instead, which have those high up hooks to hang your bike on, always a pain as my bike weighed a fraction under 25kg.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 16, 2021)

A picture of the interior of the east coast DVT. There’s bike racks on both sides.









						Driving Van Trailer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2021)

Dad bike


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2021)

8 speed nexus and disc brakes.
Post bike on steroids.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 18, 2021)

You might want to replace those CF bars "Pronto" as they look marred and there is a small but finite chance they'll fail. It's not like weight saving is a consideration anyway so fuck knows why they are on there.

Those are drum brakes not discs so don't buy disc pads for them.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2021)

That's quite a rig! Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2021)

I have an older version of that Pashley which has been my freight/dad bike, though currently out of action as I accidentally undid the Sturmey-Archer hub when putting the wheel back on. The front basket is a perfect fit for a collapsed Babyzen yo-yo pushchair, just secure it with a bungy.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2021)

nick said:


> What Tom said +  links
> 
> HMRC mileage rules
> 
> ...



You'd have to have a fairly slack employment contract for them to have not kept your workplace as 'the office' even if you were currently working from home.  So I'd say it was very unlikely you could claim your 20p per mile. 

Having said that it amazed me when I worked in education how they effectively subsidized free parking, which just encouraged lots of staff to drive to work for what were short distances,  while there wasn't so much as a cycle shed in one of the places..


----------



## nick (Dec 20, 2021)

Think I'm focusing more on the tax and if you can claim the 20p as an allowance, rather than whether you can claim the 20p for your employer (Although if using umbrellas and or outside IR 35 you are the employer and can set such policies)

Parking tax free has been a thing for ages and arguably should have gone the way of generous company car tax benefits in the last century

Still - this is cycling chat thread, so apologies for straying into the territories of both Tax Return Blues and Anti Car threads


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 21, 2021)

Watch yourself out there (grim pictures so if you don't want to see don't click)


----------



## klang (Dec 21, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> That's quite a rig! Did you build it yourself?


No, someone I know built it, sold it (I was gutted), and then it was re-sold. Done a bit of tweeting on it, but the basic set up was his. I love it. Will have to change a few bits to meet my needs.

I can build track bikes and fixies, and have done a few over the years, but when it comes to groups etc I get lost.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2021)

Going to have to cycle to parents house on Christmas Day. Lots of elevation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollis said:


> You'd have to have a fairly slack employment contract for them to have not kept your workplace as 'the office' even if you were currently working from home.  So I'd say it was very unlikely you could claim your 20p per mile.
> 
> Having said that it amazed me when I worked in education how they effectively subsidized free parking, which just encouraged lots of staff to drive to work for what were short distances,  while there wasn't so much as a cycle shed in one of the places..


Employees are compensated by their employers, not HMRC


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2021)

No one ever questions the 20p a mile. Just claim it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> No one ever questions the 20p a mile. Just claim it.


A tenner a week over four years is nowt to be sniffed at!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A tenner a week over four years is nowt to be sniffed at!


Once you claim it they keep paying you forever.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Employees are compensated by their employers, not HMRC



The point of the mileage rates allowance is that usually you can be paid that by your employer without it becoming a taxable benefit for business travel.  However it isn't allowable for travelling to your normal place of work.

If your employer doesn't pay you anything for business travel (which would be unusual)- i.e. travel to anywhere that isn't your place of work, then per the links posted up, you can claim 20p per mile expense - though that'll be offset against your income, so, per my understanding of the rules, you'll get tax relief at whatever your marginal rate is.  - i.e. you won't be paid 20p per mile, but the income you have to pay tax on will be reduced.  If someone knows different from experience then fine - I've never claimed it. 

You can take TCs advice or not!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 21, 2021)

As far as I know you can’t claim for your normal commute, it’s only if you travel around as part of your job, like a courier.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollis said:


> The point of the mileage rates allowance is that usually you can be paid that by your employer without it becoming a taxable benefit for business travel.  However it isn't allowable for travelling to your normal place of work.
> 
> If your employer doesn't pay you anything for business travel (which would be unusual)- i.e. travel to anywhere that isn't your place of work, then per the links posted up, you can claim 20p per mile expense - though that'll be offset against your income, so, per my understanding of the rules, you'll get tax relief at whatever your marginal rate is.  - i.e. you won't be paid 20p per mile, but the income you have to pay tax on will be reduced.  If someone knows different from experience then fine - I've never claimed it.
> 
> You can take TCs advice or not!


I don’t understand any of that. Never mentioned taxes.
It’s just an expense claim, so it comes through wages, not tax relief. And it’s paid for normal commuting, not business expenses. I don’t work for a business, but local government.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm surprised if they are paying it for normal commuting.  But you'd have to declare it as taxable income (unless they've got some dispensation from HMRC - I have no idea if they could get this).

If they're paying you 20p per mile for business travel (which isn't your normal commute) then its tax free.

ETA:  Anyway - as others have said - check the internal stuff.  If they're running a 'cycle to work' scheme, this isn't the same as getting paid expenses for cycling to work.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 22, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I'm surprised if they are paying it for normal commuting


I have some vague memory that some councils did offer this as an incentive for people to cycle to work.

Logically it would be counted as a taxable benefit i think, as a commute is not a business expense (even though you only do the journey because of work...)


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2021)

I’m often bobbing down to Toolstation, Wilkos or the bank for work on my bike, perhaps once a week on average, but likely less than a mile round trip for each journey so don’t think I could be arsed doing the form. I have done longer trips so maybe should put in for those, I do if I use the car as there is a cost to me involved (and a higher reward rate).  It must save work a few quid as if I walked it I’d be costing them a lot more, my time is more than 20p a minute.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I have some vague memory that some councils did offer this as an incentive for people to cycle to work.
> 
> Logically it would be counted as a taxable benefit i think, as a commute is not a business expense (even though you only do the journey because of work...)


If it comes from an employer, wouldn’t it just be calculated by PAYE anyway?


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 22, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> As far as I know you can’t claim for your normal commute, it’s only if you travel around as part of your job, like a courier.


this


----------



## BigTom (Dec 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If it comes from an employer, wouldn’t it just be calculated by PAYE anyway?



Yeah, you won't need to worry about the calculation but I think you'll pay tax on anything claimed for the commute, whereas anything claimed for cycling during work time on work business would not be taxable, so it might change your expectation of how much more you might end up getting from this.


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2021)

Ok so, in summary
If work travel from your normal place of work: your employer can pay you 20p per mile tax free - no need to do a tax return for this reason alone
If they don't pay you, or pay you less, you can put the difference on your tax return - and get relief at your marginal rate

Travel from home to work: no tax relief or, if employer pays you for it, it is a taxable benefit

If you are self employed, or work through your own company outwith IR35 then you can (depending on individual facts) claim that home is your normal place of work and therefore get the mileage every time you leave the front door for work. (The outside IR35 thing has a 24 month cut-off to be considered)
Don't forget the WFH allowance I mentioned in a previous exciting contribution to  this thread

If you can really be arsed, start here (EIM3800)


Anyway - this is about bikes
Here is my bike


----------



## magneze (Dec 22, 2021)

You have a tailfin. Looked at them before, any good?


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2021)

magneze said:


> You have a tailfin. Looked at them before, any good?


Yes - you get what you pay for. Also email them if questions - they are very helpful

I went carbon rack and UD panniers.
Also got a top pack, but haven't used that yet (although be aware that it can't be fully filled as the saddle gets in the way. Also you would need to move your lights off the seat stem)

ps - checked my records - I worked outside IR35 for 7 years,. In that time I clocked up nearly £3k of  cycle mileage to and from clients, meaning a £1.2k tax saving.   Which is nice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2021)

Start of the U.K.’s only world championship MTB course…


----------



## nick (Dec 23, 2021)

"suitable for bikes with disc *breaks*"

Is that a prediction?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2021)

nick said:


> "suitable for bikes with disc *breaks*"
> 
> Is that a prediction?




I’d be broken if I tried it, feeling quite intimidated tbh, my Surrey Hills mountain biking seems rather puny right now…


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I’d be broken if I tried it, feeling quite intimidated tbh, my Surrey Hills mountain biking seems rather puny right now…


One of my previous colleagues has ridden it on a rigid Kona. He's quite hard though.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 24, 2021)

weepiper said:


> One of my previous colleagues has ridden it on a rigid Kona. He's quite hard though.


Is there footage? go pro etc?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 24, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Is there footage? go pro etc?


Actually I'm remembering wrong - it was a hardtail, not fully rigid



No video. I believe him though, he's been riding at Fort William a long time, and he's not the only one to have done it on a bike like that - this is his pal's hardtail on the gondola on the way up from 2012!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2021)

Is it this one?



i just can’t fathom the reaction times on stuff like that, basically it looks like you’re just falling for a lot of it.  When I pootle round the local trail I almost have to come to a dead stop on stuff like boulders and big tree roots, these experienced guys just float over the top of the lot with milliseconds to react to any of it.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2021)

Be interested to hear your views on Alan Millyard's home made down hill bikes



He also chops of motorbike engines and makes V8's and multi-cylinder 2-strokes . . . for fun


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> i just can’t fathom the reaction times on stuff like that, basically it looks like you’re just falling for a lot of it.  When I pootle round the local trail I almost have to come to a dead stop on stuff like boulders and big tree roots, these experienced guys just float over the top of the lot with milliseconds to react to any of it.





Wow, having seen that I am really gutted not to have had my bike with me, reallly gutted…


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2022)

Just booked my first ever session on a velodrome for this Sunday. I’m excited and shitting myself in roughly equal measure.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2022)

Might try for Bicycle Figure Skating as a demonstration sport in the next Winter Olympics 🤔


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Might try for Bicycle Figure Skating as a demonstration sport in the next Winter Olympics 🤔
> 
> View attachment 304969


That says go back to bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Might try for Bicycle Figure Skating as a demonstration sport in the next Winter Olympics 🤔
> 
> View attachment 304969


Do they not do gritting on that street then? My street gets like that but only cos it’s on private land and the management company are too tight to provide sandboxes


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2022)

TopCat said:


> That says go back to bed.


I was trying to get home from work!



Orang Utan said:


> Do they not do gritting on that street then? My street gets like that but only cos it’s on private land and the management company are too tight to provide sandboxes


Everywhere in Edinburgh was sheet ice yesterday evening. A thin fall of snow overnight that melted a little during the day then froze hard again.


----------



## klang (Jan 8, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just booked my first ever session on a velodrome for this Sunday. I’m excited and shitting myself in roughly equal measure.


wicked!

do you have a track bike or do you borrow one?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 8, 2022)

klang said:


> wicked!
> 
> do you have a track bike or do you borrow one?


I don’t, I’m hiring one as part of the session.

It’s pretty addictive by all accounts though, so n+1 and all that…


----------



## klang (Jan 8, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don’t, I’m hiring one as part of the session.
> 
> It’s pretty addictive by all accounts though, so n+1 and all that…


it's so much fun. fast and dangerous!


----------



## Winot (Jan 9, 2022)

Mrs W bought me a session on the Olympic track a few years ago for my birthday. It was terrifying, exhilarating and exhausting.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 9, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just booked my first ever session on a velodrome for this Sunday. I’m excited and shitting myself in roughly equal measure.


It's great fun, the only thing to get used to is slowing down.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2022)

I have never felt the slightest desire to try track. One of my colleagues used to regularly podium finish at the Scottish track champs in his younger years and we have the lap marker sign from the sadly demolished Meadowbank outdoor velodrome in the window of the shop. It scares the shit out of me though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2022)

Oh my god that was amazing. I’m totally hooked after just one session and intend to be back as soon as I possibly can.

The SPEED


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

weepiper, how do you keep you toes warm?

It’s a balmy one degrees today, I have a thick pair of socks under a thick pair of waterproof Sealskinz with 5-10 Trailcross and my feet are like ice. They are muddy and caked in it, am 15 miles in with 20 still to go and it’s getting a bit uncomfortable…




And I know, southern Jessie and that, but do you any tips or are you just double hard?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 15, 2022)

I wear thick merino socks (my current ones are made by Funkier and go mid calf) and normal Five Tens and find that ok tbh. Yesterday when I was out I was wearing those, a long sleeve merino base layer top, fleecy lined 3/4 bib tights with long MTB shorts over the top, a thin Gore long sleeve jersey and winter gloves and it was four or five degrees. I had a Gore jacket on for the downhill bits but took it off to climb because I was too hot. Getting the base layers right is important, your extremities stay warmer.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 15, 2022)

I am also perimenopausal so have my own internal hot water bottle 🤷 and am Scottish so, possibly double plus hard too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 15, 2022)

A good merino base layer was a game changer for me. As weepiper says, get your core temp right and your body can afford to pump a bit of blood to your extremities to keep them warm as well.


----------



## youbeauty (Jan 15, 2022)

They probably make me look like a bit of a twat but I've found neoprene overshoes to be the key to warm, dry feet (short of some proper winter boots).


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2022)

If you're on Instagram, have a watch of Danny Macaskill doggedly persisting until he manages to backflip an electric mountain bike in the pissing rain up the side of a dirt bank.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 21, 2022)

Christ almighty


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 22, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ almighty





That on a day when "It comes as ministers pledged £5.5m of investment in cycling and walking." - we'll see a lot more of that rubbish, £5.5m is the equivalent of 350 yards of motorway. To get  a proper cycling infrastructure going will take billions, money they're happy to throw at cars but wouldn't dream of doing so for bikes.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 24, 2022)

The Highway Code changes for 2022: are you aware of the new rules? - Which? News
					

Changes to the Highway Code will mean drivers need to give way to pedestrians at a junction, while cyclists must give way to people using a shared-use cycle track




					www.which.co.uk
				




Rule H3: drivers to give priority to cyclists in certain situations​The updated The Highway Code urges drivers and motorcyclists not to cut across cyclists when turning into or out of a junction or changing direction or lane. This rule applies whether the cyclist ahead is using a cycle lane, a cycle track or simply riding on the road ahead.

Drivers are meant to stop and wait for a safe gap when cyclists are:


Approaching, passing or moving away from a junction
Moving past or waiting alongside still or slow-moving traffic
Travelling on a roundabout


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2022)

> Drivers are meant to stop and wait for a safe gap when cyclists are:
> 
> 
> Approaching, passing or moving away from a junction
> ...



When were they ever not supposed to do those things? Did previous guidance suggest they just drive straight through them?  This doesn’t sound like a rule change, more a case of adding emphasis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2022)

Most of the changes are just manners and basic decency that have been either made clearer or confirmed. If you were a decent driver you’d be doing all of those things anyway.
Not sure how any of these changes are going to affect the people they should have impacted on. These folk are drivers who still think they pay a tax that was done away with over 80 years ago, so it will probably take another century for this change to sink in.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the changes are just manners and basic decency that have been either made clearer or confirmed. If you were a decent driver you’d be doing all of those things anyway.
> Not sure how any of these changes are going to affect the people they should have impacted on. These folk are drivers who still think they pay a tax that was done away with over 80 years ago, so it will probably take another century for this change to sink in.


The pedestrian crossing rule is actually more significant I think. Car drivers will have to be much more aware of pedestrians all the time in urban areas. That said, it's great confirmation for cyclists to stay out of the gutter in certain situations.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> When were they ever not supposed to do those things? Did previous guidance suggest they just drive straight through them?  This doesn’t sound like a rule change, more a case of adding emphasis.


The actual rule change that is not shown here is that cyclists now have priority if they are behind a driver, as if there was a cycle lane on every road.

So previously the rule was _do not overtake just before you turn left_ but now if you are in slow enough moving traffic you are required to give way to a cyclist coming from behind that is going straight on.

In practical terms I'm not sure when a situation will occur other than when filtering through traffic jams that it makes a practical difference though.

Otherwise all the cycling stuff is clarifications (like riding 2 abreast rule) or bringing things from the national standards for cycling into the highway code (like riding centrally).

The 1.5m passing distance the police set is also being brought into the highway code. 1.5m at 30mph or less, 2m above 30mph or any speed in a 7.5t+ vehicle.


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2022)

Does anyone know if the new H2 rule applies when pedestrians are crossing a side street that is (a) pelican controlled and (b) red for pedestrians?

On the face of it the new rule does apply to that situation, which seems odd.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2022)

Winot said:


> Does anyone know if the new H2 rule applies when pedestrians are crossing a side street that is (a) pelican controlled and (b) red for pedestrians?
> 
> On the face of it the new rule does apply to that situation, which seems odd.



I _think_ such a junction would not have a street that is considered a side street, as the give way at a traffic lit junction is not fixed so the major/minor road changes dependent on the state of the traffic lights.

If you are talking about a road where there's only a pedestrian crossing at the mouth of the street and no lights on the other street I don't think I've ever seen such a situation - crossings are set back from the junction or the whole junction is traffic lit I think?


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2022)

BigTom said:


> I _think_ such a junction would not have a street that is considered a side street, as the give way at a traffic lit junction is not fixed so the major/minor road changes dependent on the state of the traffic lights.


Yes this is what I meant - thanks that makes sense.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 24, 2022)

BigTom said:


> The actual rule change that is not shown here is that cyclists now have priority if they are behind a driver, as if there was a cycle lane on every road.
> 
> So previously the rule was _do not overtake just before you turn left_ but now if you are in slow enough moving traffic you are required to give way to a cyclist coming from behind that is going straight on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it's really not been explained well in the media.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 25, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Thanks for that, it's really not been explained well in the media.



No it hasn't. There's been a lot of conversation about the two rules in that picture (happily on reddit at least there's almost no-one complaining about cyclists in the middle of the lane rule).

Most of the other changes i haven't seen discussed other than the general hierarchy change.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

The giving way to pedestrians is a good one - although I think it was already a requirement, widely ignored, to give way to pedestrians already crossing at junctions.  It’d be nice to be more like Europe where there are kind of basic zebra crossings across the end of just about all side roads, much nicer to get about and reinforces the hierarchy of peds/cars.  Sometimes the very specific requirements of U.K. crossings mean they aren’t put in where needed as there isn‘t room for thr approach markings and signage.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The giving way to pedestrians is a good one - although I think it was already a requirement, widely ignored, to give way to pedestrians already crossing at junctions.  It’d be nice to be more like Europe where there are kind of basic zebra crossings across the end of just about all side roads, much nicer to get about and reinforces the hierarchy of peds/cars.  Sometimes the very specific requirements of U.K. crossings mean they aren’t put in where needed as there isn‘t room for thr approach markings and signage.



There were a couple of those side street crossings tried recently






						Blended ‘Copenhagen’ Crossings - Enjoy Waltham Forest
					

About blended 'Copenhagen' Crossings To help make walking and cycling in the borough easy, safe and enjoyable, we’re introducing a new style of crossing at side road junctions across the borough called blended 'Copenhagen' crossings. Blended crossings are designed to slow down vehicles when...




					enjoywalthamforest.co.uk
				












						Call for new side road zebra crossings to promote walking | RAC Drive
					






					www.rac.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> There were a couple of those side street crossings tried recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with that blended design is it’s not so easily noticed as a road crossing by small children (and likely people with limited vision).  There’s one side road on our school run where the end of the road is cobbled with low kerbs and I nearly always have to grab the 3-year old to stop them riding straight out into it.  Of course the new rules about giving way to pedestrians waiting to cross should help this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The only problem with that blended design is it’s not so easily noticed as a road crossing by small children (and likely people with limited vision).  There’s one side road on our school run where the end of the road is cobbled with low kerbs and I nearly always have to grab the 3-year old to stop them riding straight out into it.  Of course the new rules about giving way to pedestrians waiting to cross should help this.



Same problem as Exhibition road by the NHM and Science Museum, it just looks like a pedestrianised street so you just don't notice.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2022)

A Burns Night ode to the mountain bike hardtail. Please ignore the subtitler who is clearly drunk and should go home.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 26, 2022)

Peter Sagan comes to the aid of “flabbergasted” British cyclo-tourist in Gran Canaria
					

Willie McColl was stranded with a puncture and no remaining spare tubes when a group of pros, led by former world champion Sagan, stopped to help




					road.cc


----------



## Mation (Jan 27, 2022)

Saw a bicycle lying in the middle of the road, partly underneath the front of a double-decker bus on my way home this evening 

There were a few police there, but I'm guessing it happened a while before, as there was no ambulance. I can't see how they would have been at least hurt enough to need the hospital, but perhaps it wasn't as bad as could be, or as bad as it looked. 🤞 

The driver was in his cab and seeming, from a distance, relaxed enough that it took me a while to work out why the bus was there in the middle of the road, no passengers, doors open. It was only when I had to cycle around the front of it - it was blocking the route ahead - that I saw.


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2022)

Active Travel group disbanded after councillor accuses it of being a "sleeper cell" for cyclists
					

Mat Feakins said the group, which was part of Monmouth Town Council, was “hell-bent on doing everything for cyclists and nothing for anyone else”




					road.cc
				





> "This group seems to have gone off and, almost like a sleeper cell, we've got a council operating outside of a council," Feakins said.
> 
> He also claimed that the group’s members were “hell-bent on doing everything for cyclists and nothing for anyone else.”
> 
> “Most of the members of that group are cyclists, they should all be declaring personal interests,” he said, raising the interesting prospect of councillors who own cars having to declare a personal interest when decisions about parking are required.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2022)

Damn, I tried to adjust my front disc brakes and accidentally broke the cap that holds the mineral oil for the hydraulics so I think I’ll need to replace the brake and remember to leave shit like that for the experts


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Damn, I tried to adjust my front disc brakes and accidentally broke the cap that holds the mineral oil for the hydraulics so I think I’ll need to replace the brake and remember to leave shit like that for the experts


How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How on earth did you manage that?


With an adjustable spanner. YouTube told me to loosen the calliper bolts to realign the pads. Could only see one bolt, which was oddly capped, so I loosened that and in doing so pulled the cap off. Still hadn’t cottoned on that I had hydraulic brakes, even after getting mineral oil all over me and wondering where it came from. My right brake, which had been a bit loose, was now totally ineffective and it took a few minutes of thinking and then suddenly twigging that it was a hydraulic brake and all the fluid had leaked out.  
Still can’t work out how to adjust the brakes either. Not that there’s any point until I get it fixed


----------



## weepiper (Feb 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> With an adjustable spanner. YouTube told me to loosen the calliper bolts to realign the pads. Could only see one bolt, which was oddly capped, so I loosened that and in doing so pulled the cap off. Still hadn’t cottoned on that I had hydraulic brakes, even after getting mineral oil all over me and wondering where it came from. My right brake, which had been a bit loose, was now totally ineffective and it took a few minutes of thinking and then suddenly twigging that it was a hydraulic brake and all the fluid had leaked out.
> Still can’t work out how to adjust the brakes either. Not that there’s any point until I get it fixed


Sounds like you undid the hose nut or the bleed port. The caliper bolts will be Allen head bolts, not with spanner flats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Sounds like you undid the hose nut or the bleed port. The caliper bolts will be Allen head bolts, not with spanner flats.


I can see what looks like a hair pin holding the two sides together, but no bolts


----------



## weepiper (Feb 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I can see what looks like a hair pin holding the two sides together, but no bolts


You're looking at the wrong bit. If it's a rear brake the bolts may be underneath the chain stay, like this



If it's a front brake it will have an arrangement something like this



The thing that looks like a hairpin is a retaining pin to stop the brake pads falling out.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> With an adjustable spanner. YouTube told me to loosen the calliper bolts to realign the pads. Could only see one bolt, which was oddly capped, so I loosened that and in doing so pulled the cap off. Still hadn’t cottoned on that I had hydraulic brakes, even after getting mineral oil all over me and wondering where it came from. My right brake, which had been a bit loose, was now totally ineffective and it took a few minutes of thinking and then suddenly twigging that it was a hydraulic brake and all the fluid had leaked out.
> Still can’t work out how to adjust the brakes either. Not that there’s any point until I get it fixed


I did something similar the first time I had disc brakes and couldn't get the pads out to change them, saw a bolt i thought needed loosening... I realised very quickly I'd gone wrong but it still needed a bleed and refill.

Turned out there was some issue stopping the pads coming out as they should have but I should have known not to fiddle.

I'm with you on leaving it to the pros. Anything more than a puncture and it goes to the shop.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 4, 2022)

BigTom said:


> I'm with you on leaving it to the pros. Anything more than a puncture and it goes to the shop.



I've just taken a puncture to the shop! It's tubeless and there's no hole with gunk coming out, was stumped. The shop found a rip in the beading (cos I'm a gnarly mother-fucker rider, not cos I'm fat ) - they charged £15 for the labour, probably marked the new tyre up, they charged £62 for it and internet shows some at £54, but the job's been done with no swearing from me, it's been done well and the wealth is trickling down, so all good


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2022)

weepiper said:


> You're looking at the wrong bit. If it's a rear brake the bolts may be underneath the chain stay, like this
> 
> View attachment 308597
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had a look again and had thought those bolts just held the brake onto the frame


----------



## BigTom (Feb 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I've just taken a puncture to the shop! It's tubeless and there's no hole with gunk coming out, was stumped. The shop found a rip in the beading (cos I'm a gnarly mother-fucker rider, not cos I'm fat ) - they charged £15 for the labour, probably marked the new tyre up, they charged £62 for it and internet shows some at £54, but the job's been done with no swearing from me, it's been done well and the wealth is trickling down, so all good



as far as I'm concerned paying £23 extra total for someone else to do a job properly, and also not have spending the time and trouble on it, sounds like a bargain


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2022)

BigTom said:


> as far as I'm concerned paying £23 extra total for someone else to do a job properly, and also not have spending the time and trouble on it, sounds like a bargain


It’s a no brainer as far as I’m concerned. Why get oil on your hands?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks, I had a look again and had thought those bolts just held the brake onto the frame


They do. What I think you were trying to do is the fix where you loosen them, squeeze the lever to let the calliper centre itself over the rotor and then do the bolts back up while you keep the lever down. This is the quick way to stop pads rubbing on the disc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They do. What I think you were trying to do is the fix where you loosen them, squeeze the lever to let the calliper centre itself over the rotor and then do the bolts back up while you keep the lever down. This is the quick way to stop pads rubbing on the disc.


The issue is that they weren’t rubbing and I was having to squeeze nearly all the way to fully brake. I’m used to cables on calliper brakes, which would either just need tightening, or have the pads realigned, both relatively simple, if PITA processes. This operation though seems to be beyond me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The issue is that they weren’t rubbing and I was having to squeeze nearly all the way to fully brake. I’m used to cables on calliper brakes, which would either just need tightening, or have the pads realigned, both relatively simple, if PITA processes. This operation though seems to be beyond me.


iirc what you need to adjust (assuming Shimano kit) is what they call the “free stroke”. You do this at the lever, not the calliper.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 4, 2022)

Free stroke adjusts the lever start position not the travel.

The elusive "hard and high" lever feel can only be achieved with vacuum bleeding in my experience. Especially on road bikes.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The issue is that they weren’t rubbing and I was having to squeeze nearly all the way to fully brake. I’m used to cables on calliper brakes, which would either just need tightening, or have the pads realigned, both relatively simple, if PITA processes. This operation though seems to be beyond me.


With a hydraulic brake that symptom usually means either the pads are worn and need replaced, or the hydraulic fluid has got some air that needs bled out of it. Sometimes as bees says it can be an issue of the lever adjuster screw needing adjusted to set the bite point but it sounds like a bleed needed to me.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I've just taken a puncture to the shop! It's tubeless and there's no hole with gunk coming out, was stumped. The shop found a rip in the beading (cos I'm a gnarly mother-fucker rider, not cos I'm fat ) - they charged £15 for the labour, probably marked the new tyre up, they charged £62 for it and internet shows some at £54, but the job's been done with no swearing from me, it's been done well and the wealth is trickling down, so all good


Make sure you're comparing exactly the same tyre because you get several tread compounds now so although the tread may look the same the casing or the rubber can be different (more or less threads per inch in the casing etc) and thus the price will be different. Also big companies like wiggle have massively more buying power than LBS's and are paying less trade price to buy the tyres from the supplier in the first place. If your LBS were to price them the same they would probably not make any profit at all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 4, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Make sure you're comparing exactly the same tyre because you get several tread compounds now so although the tread may look the same the casing or the rubber can be different (more or less threads per inch in the casing etc) and thus the price will be different. Also big companies like wiggle have massively more buying power than LBS's and are paying less trade price to buy the tyres from the supplier in the first place. If your LBS were to price them the same they would probably not make any profit at all.



It's this one: Maxxis Minion DHR2 27.5x2.6 EXO DC 60tpi Tyre

I have no problem with a reasonable mark up, that's how business works  

eta, I guess I could have supplied the tyre, their price is a fitting service, but again happy to pay a bit for convenience.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's this one: Maxxis Minion DHR2 27.5x2.6 EXO DC 60tpi Tyre
> 
> I have no problem with a reasonable mark up, that's how business works
> 
> eta, I guess I could have supplied the tyre, their price is a fitting service, but again happy to pay a bit for convenience.


But is it though? The 120tpi version of that tyre is RRP £65.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 4, 2022)

weepiper said:


> But is it though? The 120tpi version of that tyre is RRP £65.




OK, have just been and checked and you're right, it says 120TPI (whatever that means?) -two things to take from this, 1) the bike shop people are mugs. 2) no one likes a smart-arse, weepiper


----------



## weepiper (Feb 4, 2022)

it's a good thing, it means a more supple casing with a better ride feel and lighter weight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2022)

weepiper said:


> With a hydraulic brake that symptom usually means either the pads are worn and need replaced, or the hydraulic fluid has got some air that needs bled out of it. Sometimes as bees says it can be an issue of the lever adjuster screw needing adjusted to set the bite point but it sounds like a bleed needed to me.


So I guess I successfully bled it to put a positive spin on things!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> So I guess I successfully bled it


Unfortunately to death


----------



## weepiper (Feb 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> So I guess I successfully bled it to put a positive spin on things!


I'm afraid not  you bled the fluid out of it, not the air!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 7, 2022)

My bike mechanic has retired, have lined up a new one, he's sent through some of his work; the saddle on this thing...





And this from my very local bike company, who make road bikes in spite of being based on the North Downs Way off-road track...


----------



## braindancer (Feb 7, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My bike mechanic has retired, have lined up a new one, he's sent through some of his work; the saddle on this thing...
> 
> View attachment 309139



Is that an aerodynamic water bottle?  

I always knew it was my round water bottle that was slowing me down....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Is that an aerodynamic water bottle?
> 
> I always knew it was my round water bottle that was slowing me down....


Yep. If you’re _serious_ about time trials every watt counts…


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My bike mechanic has retired, have lined up a new one, he's sent through some of his work; the saddle on this thing...
> 
> View attachment 309139
> 
> ...



Yeah... they're not "making" bikes.  That's a Chinese open mould frame off AliExpress. It looks like a vague copy of a Scott Plasma from a couple of generations ago.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 8, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> Yeah... they're not "making" bikes.  That's a Chinese open mould frame off AliExpress. It looks like a vague copy of a Scott Plasma from a couple of generations ago.



According to their website the frames are made in Italy.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> According to their website the frames are made in Italy.



It's the Pinarello maneuver. They get the frames from China then paint them and do some other finishing touches in Italy to slap a 'Made in Italy' label on them.

Bianchi are the only volume manufacturer that actually do the carbon fibre layup and molding in Italy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 8, 2022)

About Us
					






					www.wyndymilla.com
				




Says otherwise. Couldn’t care less though, road bikes are very much not my cup of tea.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 8, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> About Us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Iike their name though wouldn't know what to do with their bikes


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2022)

Wyndmilla as a company are not shite. TT bikes as a rule, though * shudder *


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd want to see some evidence that he knows what to do with a Turbo Levo or a Trance though tbh Bahnhof Strasse. Very different knowledge bases. In our shop different mechanics would do them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 8, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I'd want to see some evidence that he knows what to do with a Turbo Levo or a Trance though tbh Bahnhof Strasse. Very different knowledge bases. In our shop different mechanics would do them.



He won't touch the motor, it's my brakes that are the issue, plus a general 12 month service/deep clean. The front brake makes a rubbing/clunking noise, unless I very lightly pull the leaver, not so much that the pads touch the disk, but the noise stops, odd?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 8, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Wyndmilla as a company are not shite. TT bikes as a rule, though * shudder *


I’ve ridden a TT bike once. The speed was great, but I think that once was enough tbh.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 8, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He won't touch the motor, it's my brakes that are the issue, plus a general 12 month service/deep clean. The front brake makes a rubbing/clunking noise, unless I very lightly pull the leaver, not so much that the pads touch the disk, but the noise stops, odd?



Sticky piston and/or worn cylinder bore. Replace the calliper.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2022)

Got my bleed cap fixed and new brake pads installed as well as the necessary adjustments. Cost me £38. Was less than I expected but does anyone know if that’s reasonable? I like this guy. He’s operating out of a spare room in his rented house and he’s very nice and chatty and has a black lurcher puppy called Shimano, who wants to be my friend and wanted to follow me home.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Got my bleed cap fixed and new brake pads installed as well as the necessary adjustments. Cost me £38. Was less than I expected but does anyone know if that’s reasonable? I like this guy. He’s operating out of a spare room in his rented house and he’s very nice and chatty and has a black lurcher puppy called Shimano, who wants to be my friend and wanted to follow me home.


Sounds fair enough tbh. Just a stock set of Shimano pads can be between £10 and £20 depending on what brakes you have.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 13, 2022)

I am always ordering things that are the wrong size!

Latest is I need a replacement tyre for Mini Fire's BMX. She has a 20 x 1 1/8. Someone suggested we get a 20 x 1 3/8. BMX shop only had a 20 x 1.6 and it doesn't fit at all.

I thought the 20 is the diameter of the wheel. What have I got wrong?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds fair enough tbh. Just a stock set of Shimano pads can be between £10 and £20 depending on what brakes you have.


Actual Shimano Saint/Zee pattern pads are 45 quid a pair!!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I am always ordering things that are the wrong size!
> 
> Latest is I need a replacement tyre for Mini Fire's BMX. She has a 20 x 1 1/8. Someone suggested we get a 20 x 1 3/8. BMX shop only had a 20 x 1.6 and it doesn't fit at all.
> 
> ...


20 is the diameter of the wheel, but unfortunately as you've discovered there are several different wheel diameters which are all notionally called 20". There will be another set of numbers on the tyre somewhere which is the ETRTO measurement, it's going to be something like 28-451 (check, because it might not actually be that). The larger number refers to the diameter of the bead seats and the smaller number refers to the width.

Edit, here is a link with more than you could ever want to know about this.





						Tire Sizing Systems
					

Several different systems of size markings for bicycle tires are in existence. The modern ISO system is not as familiar as it should be, this article explains it.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## spitfire (Feb 13, 2022)

Eternal gratitude weepiper.

28-451 it is.

41-406 seems to be the ERTRO for the smaller one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Edit, here is a link with more than you could ever want to know about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus....


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 17, 2022)

So I clattered into an Audi on Tuesday night who did a sudden U-turn out of a parking space on the other side of the road without looking properly.  Pretty minor in the scheme of things as I was trundling along slowly on the way back from work and was able to brake to an approximate walking pace at the moment of impact, so I just ended up leaning over the guy’s bonnet glowering at him.

Anyway, the guy reversed backwards, leaned out and said something like ‘are you alright?’ To which I replied ‘I think so, but not sure about my front wheel’, following which he just drove off at speed.  Got the reg and reported to the police, also had a witness who didn’t see the collision but saw the aftermath and drive-off and also got the reg number.  The police just texted me a link to a web page to fill in details which I’ve done, but it says something about a response within 12 weeks or something. In the meantime what do I do about damage to my bike, is there some way of getting in touch with the insurance? More than pissed off that the guy fucked off without checking I was OK. The car is taxed and has a valid MOT.

Bike (old Raleigh Record, bit of a pub bike) doesn’t seem too bad, not quite sure how I impacted the car, the quick release lever on the front wheel was pushed right in but it‘s only very slightly out of true which it might have been anyway.  The back wheel has a much more noticeable wobble and is rubbing the brakes a bit. Not sure how that happened from a frontal impact but might have gone into the kerb or something?  The chain was off after so definitely a bit of a jolt.  Pedals also making a bit of a knocking sound but think that was already there.  I have a few aches and pains, a definite sort of muscle strain across the left side of my chest and hand feels a bit bruised and sore, a few other aches and pains that might be attributable but I’m already a bit sore and aching from knocking down walls with a lump hammer at home over the weekend. Definitely a bit shaken up because it’s given me flashbacks to a much more serious collision I had about 7 years ago.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> So I clattered into an Audi on Tuesday night who did a sudden U-turn out of a parking space on the other side of the road without looking properly.  Pretty minor in the scheme of things as I was trundling along slowly on the way back from work and was able to brake to an approximate walking pace at the moment of impact, so I just ended up leaning over the guy’s bonnet glowering at him.
> 
> Anyway, the guy reversed backwards, leaned out and said something like ‘are you alright?’ To which I replied ‘I think so, but not sure about my front wheel’, following which he just drove off at speed.  Got the reg and reported to the police, also had a witness who didn’t see the collision but saw the aftermath and drive-off and also got the reg number.  The police just texted me a link to a web page to fill in details which I’ve done, but it says something about a response within 12 weeks or something. In the meantime what do I do about damage to my bike, is there some way of getting in touch with the insurance? More than pissed off that the guy fucked off without checking I was OK. The car is taxed and has a valid MOT.
> 
> Bike (old Raleigh Record, bit of a pub bike) doesn’t seem too bad, not quite sure how I impacted the car, the quick release lever on the front wheel was pushed right in but it‘s only very slightly out of true which it might have been anyway.  The back wheel has a much more noticeable wobble and is rubbing the brakes a bit. Not sure how that happened from a frontal impact but might have gone into the kerb or something?  The chain was off after so definitely a bit of a jolt.  Pedals also making a bit of a knocking sound but think that was already there.  I have a few aches and pains, a definite sort of muscle strain across the left side of my chest and hand feels a bit bruised and sore, a few other aches and pains that might be attributable but I’m already a bit sore and aching from knocking down walls with a lump hammer at home over the weekend. Definitely a bit shaken up because it’s given me flashbacks to a much more serious collision I had about 7 years ago.


I had this happen in 2018 where the driver gave me blag details and was driving his friends car uninsured. The accident happened in a very dodgy area and even the car behind me who saw everything left the scene while I was surrounded by men telling me there was nothing wrong with me and refusing to call an ambulance. Police predictably did fuck all and I had no witnesses. 

I left it in the hands of a solicitor and claimed injuries and damage to my bike but it took 2 years to resolve, possibly due to my solicitor being something akin to Saul Goodman. In the end the damage to my bike wasn't paid out but my injuries payment more than covered the cost.

I think it's possible to do it yourself through the motor insurance bureau where you have an untraced or uninsured driver. You get to keep the full payout and it's probably quicker.



			https://www.mib.org.uk/


----------



## nick (Feb 17, 2022)

Happy to be corrected. But
Driver left the scene of an accident in which there were injuries without giving details.  So could be in trouble 

Police probably won’t do anything but worth pursuing as per part 2 advice 

Ask for advice at local bike shop or dr bike ? You probably ought to get their opinion on if it is safe to ride (cracked frame etc?) and ideally an outrageous quote for repairs


----------



## weepiper (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes with an older road bike like that and your description of the rear wheel being buckled I'd definitely want a bike shop to check it over for frame bends or damage that might not be obvious to the naked eye Dogsauce.


----------



## nick (Feb 17, 2022)

Dogsauce
I forget where you are, but if you are a member of a cycle club or organisation they may have sensible advice and legal access (not random musings from me) 
Here are the lawyers that "partner" with London Cycle Campaign. Never used them, so can't recommend, but may be worth a call of you fancy making a thing of it ?




__





						Cycling Accident Claims Solicitors in London · Osbornes Law
					

Have you been involved in a bike accident & sustained a cycling injury? Work with our cycling accident claims specialists to get compensation.




					osborneslaw.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2022)

nick said:


> Happy to be corrected. But
> Driver left the scene of an accident in which there were injuries without giving details.  So could be in trouble




^^^this.

Tell the police that you are injured and the driver fucked off, that action in itself is an offence.

And get a no-win/no-fees job on to his insurance, aches and pains are worth a couple of grand.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2022)

I'd love to say you would get something from the police but when something similar happened to me they didn't even get my name right.

Take a few days off the bike and get it checked out properly.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 17, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a no brainer as far as I’m concerned. Why get oil on your hands?


Its manly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Its manly.


Fuck that shit


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 17, 2022)

Cheers for advice. I did report the drive-off immediately (via 999) but after giving all details was referred to website. I might email the local PCSO for advice about tracking down the owner too for some $$$. The bike is rideable, though I did walk into work a couple of times more out of nerves than anything. Front brake probably needs nipping up a bit, I think the cable might have slipped a bit due to me braking so hard. Gears also rattle a bit when coasting. I try not to use the back brake, which is fine on my short (1/3 mile) commute.

My sister knows a good mobile mechanic so I think I’ll get them in to have a check over.

Nearly had another off this evening, a taxi was pulled over on the other side of the road not leaving enough space for a car to get past but plenty for a bike. As I rode through a pedestrian suddenly shot out in front of me with a wheelie case without looking, so very nearly clattered straight into them but somehow just missed (too sudden for any evasive moves). Swore a bit. Then had pedestrians starting to walk out at me at the big T junction a bit further down. Idiot central tonight, my nerves are shot.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 17, 2022)

I nearly went into someone yesterday who was about to pull out in front of me. Quiet junction and he was barely going to bother looking as he turned right into my path. I was looking so was breaking in time and eventually he clocked me and stopped abruptly with his nose out. Of course after I went past he floored it and screeched out and accelerated hard off into the distance behind me. What a strange, tiny penis.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 17, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Its manly.


No it's not.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## weepiper (Feb 19, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



They're getting pelters on Twitter for this. Not so much for the actual parking as for the response trying to justify it. I used to work at that exact shop and have personally unloaded that van of Bromptons many times (pre protected bike lane) and there's a side street just behind to the left which is a much more sensible place to stop.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 25, 2022)

One for weepiper maybe:

650B and 27.5 wheels - am I right in thinking they are the same thing? Or is there a subtle difference I’m not seeing? Would (width being suitable) a set of tyres marketed as 27.5 fit fine on my bikes 650B wheels and vice-versa?

Bike wheel sizing is just TOO DIFFICULT


----------



## weepiper (Feb 25, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> One for weepiper maybe:
> 
> 650B and 27.5 wheels - am I right in thinking they are the same thing? Or is there a subtle difference I’m not seeing? Would (width being suitable) a set of tyres marketed as 27.5 fit fine on my bikes 650B wheels and vice-versa?
> 
> Bike wheel sizing is just TOO DIFFICULT


No, they are the same diameter. A note of caution that ones labelled 27.5" are going to be for mountain bikes and will therefore probably be wider. Make sure you have enough frame clearance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> No, they are the same diameter. A note of caution that ones labelled 27.5" are going to be for mountain bikes and will therefore probably be wider. Make sure you have enough frame clearance.


Ta  I’m looking at options for my gravel bike which currently has 47c on with tons of clearance, so think it should be OK.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 26, 2022)

Question for Urban cyclists. Does anyone know of insurance when you're hiring a bike. i.e. against theft or damage ?

I've never thought of it before although sometimes firms will give it to you as an option. It's an odd one because the bike doesn't belong to you so i would assume wouldn't be covered by normal travel insurance.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't the hire firms usually have insurance?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Don't the hire firms usually have insurance?


Thanks, yes they do sometimes , but i've often found them saying it's your responsibility.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 27, 2022)

Reading between the lines - I would imagine that the hire company, possibly, has insurance for the loss/theft of their bike . . . make sense after all, but that any insurance for hurting someone would be "your responsibility" pal


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

Anyone know what pads to buy for these..?





Ta


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyone know what pads to buy for these..?
> 
> View attachment 312555
> 
> ...


No idea, but I’d hazard a guess at typing “SLX disc brake pads” into Google would probably help you out a bit


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No idea, but I’d hazard a guess at typing “SLX disc brake pads” into Google would probably help you out a bit




You would hope so, but would be wrong.

SLX M1700
SLX Alfine (G01S)
Shimano XTR XT SLX
(G02S)
SLX M7120

Worse than sodding tyres...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

Anyway beesonthewhatnow, notice you were in Kyiv earlier... Ukraine invasion memes and viral content


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyway beesonthewhatnow, notice you were in Kyiv earlier... Ukraine invasion memes and viral content


Winter miles make summer smiles


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You would hope so, but would be wrong.
> 
> SLX M1700
> SLX Alfine (G01S)
> ...


What make/model is the bike?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What make/model is the bike?



Canyon Spectral-on 7


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Canyon Spectral-on 7











						4-Piston/Resin pad | SHIMANO BIKE-EU
					

4-Piston/Resin pad. SHIMANO Original parts and the right maintenance makes this excitement possible for you, every day.




					bike.shimano.com
				




Think these are the ones. Best way to check is just take out the ones in there, they usually have the part number on them somewhere.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2022)

Bees has it I think, although cheaper things are available if you don't want to spend 45 quid a pair on Shimano ones. The brake caliper should have its model code stamped on it somewhere on the back side.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks both, appreciate it.


eta, and weepiper, a pair is one calliper's worth, yeah? 2 pairs needed for a full bike?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

A pair is for one calliper, yes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2022)

Worth stressing that if you’ve never changed a pair before, make sure you know exactly what you’re doing by watching a YouTube clip (Park Tool, GCN etc), so you don’t end up making a painful mistake


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Worth stressing that if you’ve never changed a pair before, make sure you know exactly what you’re doing by watching a YouTube clip (Park Tool, GCN etc), so you don’t end up making a painful mistake




I’ll have a few voddies first, to focus the mind…


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2022)

Brakes and alcohol, what could go wrong.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2022)

Colleague has just spent an enjoyable day or two building this up for a customer who bought the frame and forks in a charity auction.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 3, 2022)

People who get muddy when they ride - tell me about mountain bike tyre pressures. 

70kg rider, 27.5” wheels, 2.2 wide tyres, with inner tubes for now. Nothing gnarly, just forest fire roads, single track and paths etc .

I’ve been told to start around 25psi, which seems… low


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> People who get muddy when they ride - tell me about mountain bike tyre pressures.
> 
> 70kg rider, 27.5” wheels, 2.2 wide tyres, with inner tubes for now. Nothing gnarly, just forest fire roads, single track and paths etc .
> 
> I’ve been told to start around 25psi, which seems… low


It's not an unreasonable pressure to suggest but I'm about 56kg and I run about that in the same circumstances. I think with tubes in and that weight you're likely to get frequent pinch flats below 30psi. The lower your pressure the better your grip is over roots and gravelly stuff though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 4, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> People who get muddy when they ride - tell me about mountain bike tyre pressures.
> 
> 70kg rider, 27.5” wheels, 2.2 wide tyres, with inner tubes for now. Nothing gnarly, just forest fire roads, single track and paths etc .
> 
> I’ve been told to start around 25psi, which seems… low



1.5-2.0 bar front, 2.0-2.5 bar rear should be about right.

If you say 'psi' you like Brexit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> 1.5-2.0 bar front, 2.0-2.5 bar rear should be about right.


That feels so… squishy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2022)

25 here with tubeless for grip. 35 in summer if just riding fire road type things.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 4, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That feels so… squishy



Ride a trail at 4 bar then air it down to 2 and do the same ride to feel the difference. You will embrace the squish.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2022)

I had my bike serviced recently and one of the brakes is now held together by a clip rather than the bolt it used to have:


Apparently they had to drill out the bolt as it was seized.


> As we drill out the seized bolt, we are unable to use a normal bolt as it will not be as secure as it was before hence why a disc brake clip is fitted, it’s not uncommon for a lots of disc brakes caliper to have the clip instead of bolt.
> 
> If you do wish to have a brake with a bolt through, a new brakes will be needed I’m afraid.


Is this right? Is this safe? Feels like this ought to have been replaced with a bolt, but perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2022)

That was easier than I imagined, just changed the brake pads front and rear, no issues, no drama, whole job took less than 15 minutes including a deep clean with some alcohol so inside and out they are shiny and new.


No resin left on the pads at all, just bare metal, oops, discs aren’t scratched at all though…


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2022)

magneze said:


> I had my bike serviced recently and one of the brakes is now held together by a clip rather than the bolt it used to have:
> View attachment 313693
> 
> Apparently they had to drill out the bolt as it was seized.
> ...


Perfectly safe. Lots of brakes come with a split pin which is what you've got now instead of a bolt, precisely because they tend to seize and become a bastard to remove. It's fine.


----------



## magneze (Mar 15, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Perfectly safe. Lots of brakes come with a split pin which is what you've got now instead of a bolt, precisely because they tend to seize and become a bastard to remove. It's fine.


Thanks! Appreciate the reply. Puts my mind at rest.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 15, 2022)

The sheer skill and power on display here is unreal.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Here's a 12 year old 360ing the last jump on the second straight and being DQ'd. Apparently he was Disqualified on day one for something aswell.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 19, 2022)

👍


----------



## weepiper (Mar 25, 2022)

We run a broad church at my shop. Never a dull day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> We run a broad church at my shop. Never a dull day.
> 
> View attachment 315844


Well, at least one of them is really rather cool and a fantastic bit of kit…


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2022)

Mini Fire met Tre White, "in 2014 he claimed bronze in the 2014 UCI BMX World Championships" on Wednesday night. She was absolutely made up, you'll have to imagine a big smile. Especially when he complimented her on her bike, he's a GT rider. 

Edited as I was misinformed that it was his brother Kye, the Olympic Gold medallist.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2022)

^^ Oops edited. ^^

She thought it was Kye.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 29, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> The Humvee cycling trouser looks alright. Casual enough for work and looks alright I think. I've ordered a pair


These were a great tip. Got the equivalent shorts for the summer as I wore my cargo shorts last week and they were already rubbing on the back so wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 29, 2022)

magneze said:


> I had my bike serviced recently and one of the brakes is now held together by a clip rather than the bolt it used to have:
> View attachment 313693
> 
> Apparently they had to drill out the bolt as it was seized.
> ...



It's fucking gash. They should have retapped the hole after extracting the bolt. It's not unsafe but it's a cock fingered bodge.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## braindancer (Mar 29, 2022)

170km round a 200km on Sunday.  After posing for the photo that Greggs Vegan Sausage Roll was demolished in around 3 seconds....


----------



## a_chap (Apr 2, 2022)

They've just put the route for London Edinburgh London onto the LEL site.

It suddenly looks a very, very long way....   









						LEL2022 London-Edinburgh-London 2022 Official Route
					

DRAFT — SUBJECT TO ABSOLUTE CHANGE! https://londonedinburghlondon.com/ - 1522.3 km, +13639 m. Bike ride in Epping Forest, England




					ridewithgps.com
				





It also goes to Dunfermline now. Extra fucking miles 😡


----------



## braindancer (Apr 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> They've just put the route for London Edinburgh London onto the LEL site.
> 
> It suddenly looks a very, very long way....
> 
> ...



Wowzers.  Are you riding?  I briefly considered entering but I chickened out.  There's too much going on in life to get myself into any kind of shape for it.  The next one!  (Maybe).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> They've just put the route for London Edinburgh London onto the LEL site.
> 
> It suddenly looks a very, very long way....
> 
> ...




Good job you’re on a lightweight, carbon monster and not something that weighs the same as a small moon then.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Wowzers.  Are you riding?  I briefly considered entering but I chickened out.  There's too much going on in life to get myself into any kind of shape for it.  The next one!  (Maybe).



I do indeed, foolishly, appear to have a place on LEL.

Still trying to decide which unsuitable bike to ride: the Pashley Roadster (weighs a ton, five speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes) or the Pashley Guv'nor (less than a ton, three speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> I do indeed, foolishly, appear to have a place on LEL.
> 
> Still trying to decide which unsuitable bike to ride: the Pashley Roadster (weighs a ton, five speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes) or the Pashley Guv'nor (less than a ton, three speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes)


Have you ever ridden a modern lightweight carbon machine? You’d _fly_


----------



## weepiper (Apr 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> I do indeed, foolishly, appear to have a place on LEL.
> 
> Still trying to decide which unsuitable bike to ride: the Pashley Roadster (weighs a ton, five speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes) or the Pashley Guv'nor (less than a ton, three speed Sturmey Archer, drum brakes)


Looks from your map like you're going up the Devil's Beeftub one way and over the Granites the other. Gears are your friend.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 3, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have you ever ridden a modern lightweight carbon machine? You’d _fly_



People may be surprised to learn I do indeed have a lightweight (aluminium-framed) road bike. But riding it make me feel _guilty_.





weepiper said:


> Looks from your map like you're going up the Devil's Beeftub one way and over the Granites the other. Gears are your friend.



Yep.

One of my best *ever* cycling memories is the climb up the Devil's Beeftub during LEL in 2013. It was pitch dark and slightly misty. As I ascended above the mist I could see the lights of other riders below and in the distance. Very Bright LEDs were the order of the day and I could see the shadows the hills cast from riders who were *miles and miles* away. And you could see the shadows move as the bikes illuminating them moved. It was a truly astonishing sight.

Oh, and I was riding a recumbent with lots of gears. Which helped.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh my god that was amazing. I’m totally hooked after just one session and intend to be back as soon as I possibly can.
> 
> The SPEED




Had a go on a velodrome yesterday, wow, amazing fun. Wasn't a full size one, but was just so much fun and unreal riding almost horizontal!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2022)

Where's that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where's that?



Calshot.

You can hire the whole thing for 90 minutes for £180. Which was great as me and BB1 can ride bikes, Frau Bahn is terrible on bikes and BB2 is 9, game as fuck but still only 9. So we all got a really good go at it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2022)

142m lap means those turns must be _tight_ 

Looks great fun


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 17, 2022)

Bikes are great. Drum & Bass is great.

Bikes & Drum & Bass is fucking awesome


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2022)

Rear tyre finally gave up the ghost after a couple of nasty punctures on Friday, think because I let it go down over winter and its now just completely deformed - got a new shiny inner tube from local shop but tyre no longer fits at all after pumping up.

Trying not to use Amazon so ordered a tyre from Chain Reactions (Schwalbe Land Cruiser) on Friday - had it cancelled on Saturday morning because that tyre appears to be out of stock more or less everywhere. Went with a Hurricane Addix from Tredz instead and its going to take best part of a week to turn up. Bit annoying - especially after making the mistake of checking Amazon and knowing I could have got the LC cheaper and faster.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 18, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bikes are great. Drum & Bass is great.
> 
> Bikes & Drum & Bass is fucking awesome
> 
> View attachment 319066



Wow, I saw a promo for that posted on reddit and assumed it was basically just one guy and would be no bigger than the critical mass rides. That's crazy and brilliant


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 18, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Wow, I saw a promo for that posted on reddit and assumed it was basically just one guy and would be no bigger than the critical mass rides. That's crazy and brilliant


It was absolutely stunning. Several thousand turned up, young and old, literally from every background you could imagine Birmingham has. Riding everything from road bikes to bmx’s, cruisers, trikes, shoppers, scooters, skateboards, _anything_. The atmosphere was as good as anything I’ve ever been to. Glorious.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 24, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was absolutely stunning. Several thousand turned up, young and old, literally from every background you could imagine Birmingham has. Riding everything from road bikes to bmx’s, cruisers, trikes, shoppers, scooters, skateboards, _anything_. The atmosphere was as good as anything I’ve ever been to. Glorious.


Who needs drum and bass when you've got bagpipes.

New video by nemo anonemo


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 24, 2022)

nemoanonemo said:


> Who needs drum and bass when you've got bagpipes.


If only we had a poster who could ride a bike AND play bagpipes…

Come on weepiper, youtube glory awaits!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 24, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If only we had a poster who could ride a bike AND play bagpipes…
> 
> Come on weepiper, youtube glory awaits!


There is nothing new under the sun.









						The Late Movies:  The Unicycling Bagpiper of Portland...The "Unipiper"
					

Portland, Oregon is well-known for being weird.  Driving around town, you see bumper stickers saying "Keep Portland Weird" and indeed, you often see weird activities like tall-bike jousting, nude mass bicycle rides (bicycle rights!!), and even Santa Rampages.  But my favorite Portland weirdism...




					www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 24, 2022)

weepiper said:


> There is nothing new under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you live in Edinburgh. Don full highland regalia, wheelie your way up the royal mile whilst banging out “Flower of Scotland”, and you could probably retire for life on what the tourists would throw your way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2022)

11 minutes well spent...


----------



## a_chap (Apr 25, 2022)

It is just advertising for Red Bull.

Chemicals in water. Just chemicals in water, ok?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2022)

a_chap said:


> It is just advertising for Red Bull.
> 
> Chemicals in water. Just chemicals in water, ok?




Have never drunk the stuff, yet seen loads of their shit, so not the best advertising.


----------



## Geoffers (Apr 30, 2022)

I went to Critical Mass (London) last Friday - my first since 2006. I was a little worried it had stopped, since internet searches / Twitter was showing nothing but no: Massive, great fun, anarchic, loud and glorious.

Already looking forward to May's except... the whole thing might be toast? The Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill is all grown up, with royal assent, and will surely be in force by next month. Can anyone who's read up on this predict its impact on mass bike rides?


----------



## braindancer (Apr 30, 2022)

Geoffers said:


> I went to Critical Mass (London) last Friday - my first since 2006. I was a little worried it had stopped, since internet searches / Twitter was showing nothing but no: Massive, great fun, anarchic, loud and glorious.
> 
> Already looking forward to May's except... the whole thing might be toast? The Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill is all grown up, with royal assent, and will surely be in force by next month. Can anyone who's read up on this predict its impact on mass bike rides?



I've not been on a Critical Mass for years - glad to hear it's still going and hope it continues!


----------



## BigTom (Apr 30, 2022)

Geoffers said:


> I went to Critical Mass (London) last Friday - my first since 2006. I was a little worried it had stopped, since internet searches / Twitter was showing nothing but no: Massive, great fun, anarchic, loud and glorious.
> 
> Already looking forward to May's except... the whole thing might be toast? The Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill is all grown up, with royal assent, and will surely be in force by next month. Can anyone who's read up on this predict its impact on mass bike rides?



Key question is whether it's a protest or just a bike ride. Precedent will already be set with the arrest under PoA 1986 of the critical mass riders outside the 2012 london olympic opening ceremony. I can't remember the outcome of that, did anyone go to trial? 
Essentially this an extension of the S12/S14 powers of that act so courts will take it into account I'm sure. I just cba to search right now to try to find out what ended up happening with that - it was the largest mass arrest in history at the time, beating out the fortnum and mason ukuncut arrests from the year before.


----------



## Geoffers (May 1, 2022)

I have since found there is a large Facebook group but didn't think to check  Join to watch videos of the mayhem, plus reminders of upcoming dates, and the occasional 'where are you?' as the ride is happening.

Where we met there were three or four _vans_ of police but once we'd set off, not a single bobby. Even when we blocked a crossroads and were setting off flares. Reading reports of the new Act (not fully published yet) I fear that is all about to change...

We could be construed to cause 'serious annoyance', were probably noisy enough to cause 'serious unease'; and that example above might be 'serious disruption to the life of the community'. All of these carrying a threat of up to 10 years in prison. Cycling UK seems to think it will be a problem but that's the only place I've seen looking at these two things specifically.


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 11 minutes well spent...




OR

Just the last 3 minutes of you actually want to watch the run and none of the technical stuff


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2022)

I got this message from my youngest son today 



...and this is where he was 




😳


----------



## MBV (May 2, 2022)

Nuts long read about a Walter Mitty pro cyclist:









						Exposed by a Strava KOM: The many lives of a fake pro cyclist - CyclingTips
					

Cyclist, scholar, CEO, soldier: who is Nick Clark?




					cyclingtips.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 2, 2022)

Discovered a new cycle route today nr Three Bridges, Sussex, (?Worth Way) ,an old disused railway track.
Always good to do new routes, keep it fresh.  Have been training for the inaugural EssexRide100 and finally had that feeling of yeah...i can do that


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 2, 2022)

Just picked up a second hand mountain bike today. Canyon Grand Canyon Al. Rock Shox  rega suspension, XTR frameset. teqniq Disc brakes. £250. Feeling v. lucky.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 2, 2022)

First ride


----------



## Cid (May 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Nuts long read about a Walter Mitty pro cyclist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, came by to post this, 'good' read (I mean it features harassment, don't feel entirely comfortable describing it as 'good', but sure people get the meaning)... One of those ones that just goes deeper. The guy who wrote it (iain treloar) also did a good piece (or couple of pieces now that I google) on Turkmenistan's authoritarian leader (and cycling fan decorated by the UCI) Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow.
.


----------



## Leafster (May 4, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Discovered a new cycle route today nr Three Bridges, Sussex, (?Worth Way) ,an old disused railway track.
> Always good to do new routes, keep it fresh.  Have been training for the inaugural EssexRide100 and finally had that feeling of yeah...i can do that


It's part of NCR21 from Greenwich down to Eastbourne. I've done bits of it but still haven't got at far as the Worth Way or Forest Way (EG to Groombridge). 

There's some nice bits near me but to get to the Worth Way part I'd have to cycle the stretch by Gatwick Airport and that's not too appealing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2022)

It’s that time of year again…


----------



## weepiper (May 8, 2022)

Euro.


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2022)

Chelmsford is the safest city. Birmingham the most dangerous city. Apparently. London only 5th most dangerous. 








						Where is Britain's safest and most dangerous city for cycling? This new research (might) have some answers
					

Bristol, London and Manchester are all in the top-ten most dangerous cities to cycle in the UK according to research by Claims.co.uk, although crucial factors such as the number of cycling journeys appear to be omitted from the analysis




					road.cc


----------



## braindancer (May 9, 2022)

magneze said:


> Chelmsford is the safest city. Birmingham the most dangerous city. Apparently. London only 5th most dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've cycled through Chelmsford a good number of times when out on long rides out round Essex from East London - it's not somewhere you see many people on bikes!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2022)

I have to cross B’ham city centre when I cycle to work. It’s a miracle I’m still alive tbh. It’s horrendous.


----------



## braindancer (May 9, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have to cross B’ham city centre when I cycle to work. It’s a miracle I’m still alive tbh. It’s horrendous.



I've only cycled into Birmingham a couple of times - once in from the north when cycling down from Sheffield and once from the south when cycling up from London.  The final bit into the town centre in both directions was not at all fun!


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2022)

Allll the bikes.


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2022)

Cycled from London to Brighton off road yesterday which I've never done before.  I reccomend it!  Thames Path then pick up the River Wey towpath to Guildford and then the Downs Link old railway line to Shoreham....  very nice indeed 😎


----------



## nick (May 15, 2022)

ooh interesting - what's the surface like?
Do you think these would make it - diverge gravel bike e(I assume yes)
White Cambridge hybrid with road types?


----------



## klang (May 15, 2022)

I'd be well up for that!


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2022)

nick said:


> ooh interesting - what's the surface like?
> Do you think these would make it - diverge gravel bike e(I assume yes)
> White Cambridge hybrid with road types?


I rode my mountain bike but my mates were on road bikes with gravel tyres.  The Downs link is a pretty firm surface...  the towpath on the Wey is a bit more gnarly.

Here's the route.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 16, 2022)

Curiously the Downslink officially starts on top of St Martha's Hill near Guildford, even though it's a track on an old rail line and of course the rail line didn't go up that hill.


----------



## likesfish (May 17, 2022)

Going to be a paid cyclist😂. Failed my cbt so being made a cyclist traffic warden Stanmer Park - Wikipedia 😁unfortunately can’t work from home as no secure storage for bicycle but can take breaks and lunch there.
Bonus get to enforce the cycle lane on Lewes road to and from the park. A certain butcher won’t be happy. “ It officially can’t be called a reign of terror 😈 but finding the loading ban is going to be enforced daily is going to annoy him 😁.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2022)

Spotted beesonthewhatnow's new bike earlier...


----------



## Winot (May 29, 2022)

Stunts near St. Paul’s, Ride London


----------



## weepiper (Jul 3, 2022)

If you like Danny MacAskill, check out this film an ex-colleague of mine has just posted that he made of some Scottish riders five years before Danny's first one came out. Featuring a lot of early 2000s trouser/chain wallet combos and plenty of inadvisable behaviour on barely adequate bicycles.


----------



## MBV (Jul 3, 2022)

A lot of skillful riders in that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2022)

Got up at 05:30 today and did a couple of hours before it gets too hot. Was amazing, felt like I had the world to myself


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 16, 2022)

Mechanics/Owners of SRAM equipped bikes. My bike mechanic mate says avoid it, however he's notoriously angry and impatient and to my mind not the greatest mechanic.

On the other hand I've seen others says similar but it could be about particular groupsets, or parts of them.

What's you experiences?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Mechanics/Owners of SRAM equipped bikes. My bike mechanic mate says avoid it, however he's notoriously angry and impatient and to my mind not the greatest mechanic.
> 
> On the other hand I've seen others says similar but it could be about particular groupsets, or parts of them.
> 
> What's you experiences?


I think any modern group set is fine if suitably looked after/maintained etc. There’s an awful lot of fanboy nonsense written about them all.

I prefer Shimano to SRAM, but that’s purely because I don’t like double tap that much, and can’t be arsed to unlearn the muscle memory for Shimano.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2022)

I love my SRAM Red Etap 11.  No gear cables at all. Doesn't need adjusting. It just works. Lots of other owners like it.


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Mechanics/Owners of SRAM equipped bikes. My bike mechanic mate says avoid it, however he's notoriously angry and impatient and to my mind not the greatest mechanic.
> 
> On the other hand I've seen others says similar but it could be about particular groupsets, or parts of them.
> 
> What's you experiences?



Fine. My Rival 1 can be a bit finicky, but it does have a slightly crap internal routing setup and has sustained minor crash damage at the shifter end. Never head any major problems climbing (bearing in mind I've got a system weight of 110kg+ and regularly out the saddle on 8-10% grades). Brakes also do the job... I mean I overheat them all the time, which isn't ideal, but again - combination of weight and descents where it's too dangerous to embrace speed. It is _miles_ better than a 2013 105 groupset I had on a different bike. Groupsets in general have improved vastly I think.

That said parts are expensive... So if you're looking at, say, a £100 difference between the SRAM and Shimano equivalents, look at that too... I'd probably be inclined to stump up the extra depending on the setup, but I don't think there was a Shimano based bike within £300 of mine when I bought (Planet X sale early 2020, just as shit was hitting the fan).


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Got up at 05:30 today and did a couple of hours before it gets too hot. Was amazing, felt like I had the world to myself



Yeah I did that a few weeks ago to avoid wind... Nice time to be out, different light, way fewer cars (and those with a lower percentage of complete wankers), bit of extra solidarity with the couple of other cyclists I met. Probably try and be up for it on Monday, but tuesday it's apparently 24 already at 4am. Mind you, 24 at 7am too... so maybe.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2022)

I know one single mechanic who likes SRAM and approximately thirty that I have worked with over the years who hate it. I'm not a fan. Etap might be better but the cable op groupsets have really horrible tortuous cable routing that goes through way too many tight twists and turns through the shifter and rear mech. It's cheaper than Shimano so it gets specced on bikes to get them to a price point.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 16, 2022)

Cid said:


> Yeah I did that a few weeks ago to avoid wind... Nice time to be out, different light, way fewer cars (and those with a lower percentage of complete wankers), bit of extra solidarity with the couple of other cyclists I met. Probably try and be up for it on Monday, but tuesday it's apparently 24 already at 4am. Mind you, 24 at 7am too... so maybe.




Did a lot in the autumn and early spring, peace and quiet and a very different light…


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 17, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Mechanics/Owners of SRAM equipped bikes. My bike mechanic mate says avoid it, however he's notoriously angry and impatient and to my mind not the greatest mechanic.
> 
> On the other hand I've seen others says similar but it could be about particular groupsets, or parts of them.
> 
> What's you experiences?



On MTBs I prefer SRAM as the rear mechs are stiffer and a rear wheel change is quicker. You've also got a twist grip option with SRAM which I prefer to RF+. No preference on road bikes between SRAM/Shimano and I'd rate them both (slightly) behind Campagnolo. If he doesn't like fiddly shit that needs patience and concentration he is in the wrong job as a bike mechanic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2022)

Anyone planning on cycling tomorrow or Tuesday or is advice against generally? I’m sure it will be ok on the morning commute but getting back in the early evening may pose more of a challenge. I’m supposed to cycle six miles out of town to a posh little village to work tomorrow between the hour of 1pm and 2pm, but am considering begging a lift in an air conditioned car instead.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2022)

I did some cycling in the US in 100 - 110F, and rather enjoyed it.  I think the breeze from moving along at 15 mph makes it much more pleasant than walking or standing still. I drank a half litre bottle of water every 15 mins and wore a cotton cap which I splashed water on now and then. Plenty of sun block on face and legs and neck.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 18, 2022)

My club rides at 40+ in the summer here. I've only ever seen two blokes pass out and neither died.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 18, 2022)

Personally i wouldn't and you need to be careful comparing temperatures without humidity because a dry heat is much easier to deal with than a humid one.

You will need a lot of water as David said if you do decide to cycle but I'd beg that lift to stay out of the lunchtime sun at least, and make sure you have an alternative way home if you cycle in the morning.

I've got to deliver some cycle training this morning and tomorrow morning, today i should be done by 11 so I'm fine with that but tomorrow goes until 1pm and I'm already wondering if we'll be able to do all of it.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 18, 2022)

I'll be commuting to work as usual but planning to just sit in an easy gear and grind my way slowly in in the morning. It's all downhill on the way home so it shouldn't be too bad. Not sure I would fancy cycling anywhere right in the middle of the day tbh.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2022)

I’ll be doing 8 miles each way tomorrow. Will just take it nice and easy, have lots of water etc.


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I did some cycling in the US in 100 - 110F, and rather enjoyed it.  I think the breeze from moving along at 15 mph makes it much more pleasant than walking or standing still. I drank a half litre bottle of water every 15 mins and wore a cotton cap which I splashed water on now and then. Plenty of sun block on face and legs and neck.


The breeze is lovely but then you stop and immediately realise how much you are sweating!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2022)

Just back from a long cycle tour in Europe. My first attempt at cycle camping too.

Things I learnt and from others i met along the way:
With all the gear it's like cycling with another bike+ on your rack.
I probably should have used strong touring wheels, oops.
Routes on bike paths take longer generally as does crossing towns and cities
Taking your bike on trains needs plenty of thinking about , it's different in each country
Flixbus are shit! they claim to take bikes but cancelled on my mate.
If you're going from A to B you may not spend the whole day on quiet lost lanes and actually might have to ride along with the lorries e.g. Italy.
And finally get rid of stuff, weight matters , you use more energy getting a heavier bike up to speed even on the flat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 31, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone planning on cycling tomorrow or Tuesday or is advice against generally? I’m sure it will be ok on the morning commute but getting back in the early evening may pose more of a challenge. I’m supposed to cycle six miles out of town to a posh little village to work tomorrow between the hour of 1pm and 2pm, but am considering begging a lift in an air conditioned car instead.




Urgh, today was muggy as fuck, getting out on the bike and your create a breeze, which is good, but the air entering your lungs was hot, was hideous. 15 miles and utterly ruined.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2022)

Starting to panic a bit now.

LEL starts on Sunday...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh fuck. I didn't know we had one of _ those_ at urban. Have you done it before? Do you do PBP?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2022)

Yep and yep.

Multiple offender, too 😎


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Yep and yep.
> 
> Multiple offender, too 😎


Do you go to the yacf forum? It's infested with PBP.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 2, 2022)

Sadly, YACF has declined due to the ubiquity of facebook. Still a lot of very useful info there.

And a few ride write-ups from me too  

I'm guessing that you have more than a passing interest in Audax...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2022)

It's not my thing. I'm fascinated by it because it's so horrible. It just seems like a way to ruin a touring opportunity. Actually I hate cycling in the UK. I just want to be abroad. But meeting the locals and relaxing in restaurants, not riding all night and having a nap on the floor. I used to frequent Yacf but was eventually repelled by the tyre kickers. Years ago it was fun, especially when it got started, after the ACF mutiny. I met some lovely people. But they all left. (Where did they go??) It became joyless.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Starting to panic a bit now.
> 
> LEL starts on Sunday...



Very best of luck to you.  My brother and I exchanged emails about signing up - but came to the conclusion that it's too long .

I'll be doing a mere 200 on Saturday instead - sounds a bit more achievable....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2022)

Transcontinental is on now as well, unbelievable the distances they can do, day after day.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 3, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Transcontinental is on now as well, unbelievable the distances they can do, day after day.



It is staggering, isn't it.

Christoph Strasser, who is virtually at the finish now, has been doing 300 miles per day...!      



Fortunately, on LEL, I only have to do about 200 miles per day


----------



## weepiper (Aug 13, 2022)

Today's ride was ok.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

Has a_chap posted since his London - Edinburgh - London audax attempt?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 15, 2022)

Dear God 😫


----------



## a_chap (Aug 16, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Has a_chap posted since his London - Edinburgh - London audax attempt?



No, he hasn't.

I'm worried he might still be trying to finish...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2022)

If anyone is currently looking for new kit, and especially if that’s a pair of new bibshorts, Pactimo have a sale on, making their stuff merely a bit pricy, rather than eye wateringly daft. Their “12 hour” bibs are hands down the best I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 19, 2022)

So erm... after about 8 years the bolt holding my saddle chose today to sheer off which was a quiet terrifying crack when it happened.

Had to cycle back home with no saddle.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> So erm... after about 8 years the bolt holding my saddle chose today to sheer off which was* a quiet terrifying crack *when it happened.
> 
> Had to cycle back home with no saddle.



Cycling back with no saddle would indeed be a terrifying crack.

Sorry. I'll get my coat....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 19, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Cycling back with no saddle would indeed be a terrifying crack.
> 
> Sorry. I'll get my coat....



Tighter than I’ve been in years. Especially down that hill.

Am I right in guessing this is an M7 bolt?



It’s a Carerra Vengeance 2015 I think and I see some comments about odd sizing on the Halfords page.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 19, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Cycling back with no saddle would indeed be a terrifying crack.
> 
> Sorry. I'll get my coat....




It would terrify my crack.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tighter than I’ve been in years. Especially down that hill.
> 
> Am I right in guessing this is an M7 bolt?
> 
> ...


Usually an M8 bolt.









						Halfords Seat Post Bolt M8 x 45mm | Halfords UK
					

Shop the latest Halfords M8 X45mm Seat Post Bolt are the much coveted and needed replacement for seat post bolts. at Halfords UK




					www.halfords.com


----------



## a_chap (Aug 19, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Looks from your map like you're going up the Devil's Beeftub one way and over the Granites the other. Gears are your friend.



What are/were "the Granites"?

I think I might have missed them.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 19, 2022)

a_chap said:


> What are/were "the Granites"?
> 
> I think I might have missed them.


The big hill between Innerleithen and Middleton.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 19, 2022)

No recollection.

I'll have a look at my GPS track to see where I went.

*Edited to add:*

A photo from the Eskdalemuir control featured me...


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2022)

I’m enjoying being back on a bike.


----------



## nick (Aug 20, 2022)

Just picked up an N+1 sacrificial/pub/shopper  bike from a second hand place in Kennington Park Road.

It comes pre-rusted, so hopefully not too nickable

Frame is something called State Bicycle Co, of who I have never heard. but at least it isn't Apollo or Carrera


----------



## weepiper (Aug 20, 2022)

Reasonably nickable I'm afraid. Use a D lock


----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2022)

a_chap said:


> No recollection.
> 
> I'll have a look at my GPS track to see where I went.



Here's my track log for the leg from Edinburgh going south. The blue section is Middleton to Innerleithen which includes The Granites.

I rode this bit from 11:30pm to about 1am and I have no recollection of much climbing(!) but I do recall the seemingly never-ending descents which left me *freezing* cold


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I’m enjoying being back on a bike.


So am I after a 35 year break!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2022)

After a simple, free app that tells me how far I’ve been?


----------



## MBV (Aug 21, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> After a simple, free app that tells me how far I’ve been?


Free version of Strava.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> After a simple, free app that tells me how far I’ve been?


Strava.

Be warned though, this is the first step towards becoming a full cycle wanker. You’ll be head to toe in Lycra, buying a power meter, and shopping for an n+1 by the end of the year, mark my words…


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> After a simple, free app that tells me how far I’ve been?


Google fit will do this. Obviously not as fancy as Strava.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Google fit will do this. Obviously not as fancy as Strava.


Rides that aren’t on Strava don’t count


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Be warned though, this is the first step towards becoming a full cycle wanker. You’ll be head to toe in Lycra, buying a power meter, and shopping for an n+1 by the end of the year, mark my words…


No.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 21, 2022)

I have used Strava since 2015 and have thus far resisted the power meter and head to toe lycra look. And I've only got two bikes (at the moment).


----------



## nick (Aug 21, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Reasonably nickable I'm afraid. Use a D lock


Yep - I fear you are correct

Normally a "Kryponite New York Fahgeddaboudit" combined with an "Abus City Chain X Plus 1060" as a mimimum.

But even with those I don't like to leave the mid-life crisis one out of sight for more than 30 seconds. 
With this bike - I will be a touch more blasé


----------



## TopCat (Aug 21, 2022)

I have had my new cycle over a year and have never locked it up and left it. No one else has ridden it either.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2022)

My main road bike has never been locked up anywhere either. Closest is in the racks outside the various coffee stops on group rides, but it’s never out of sight there and there’s usually loads of us to keep an eye on them all.

As for someone else riding it? Lol, no


----------



## weepiper (Aug 21, 2022)

I would never leave my MTB locked anywhere. It comes into the flat with me (all the family bikes do). My commuting bike I'll leave locked at Asda or wherever really but with a good D lock through the frame and back wheel and a cable through that and the front wheel. Its quite attractive for a hack bike but so far so good.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 22, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strava.
> 
> Be warned though, this is the first step towards becoming a full cycle wanker. You’ll be head to toe in Lycra, buying a power meter, and shopping for an n+1 by the end of the year, mark my words…



One year later you're buying IV blood bags off aliexpress.


----------



## nick (Aug 22, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I would never leave my MTB locked anywhere. It comes into the flat with me (all the family bikes do). My commuting bike I'll leave locked at Asda or wherever really but with a good D lock through the frame and back wheel and a cable through that and the front wheel. Its quite attractive for a hack bike but so far so good.


This is the correct answer ( as we all agree) 
My nice bike is a 2018 model - and still no one else has ridden it (excepting maybe mechanics when I get it serviced)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 24, 2022)

Son got his old bike stolen again, it was an 80s folding shopper that he was embarrassed to ride. Now he has been kindly donated this amazing thing (well it's better than any bike I had). Not sure it is a good lesson to learn but at least he is happy


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2022)

Here's the LEL diary of a weirdo who did it in 67 hours London Edinburgh London: Conquering one of the world’s toughest Audax cycling events


----------



## a_chap (Aug 25, 2022)

I'd also have completed it in 67 hours if I'd been riding a bike like that instead of riding my Pashley Guv'nor...

As an aside, in this photo of the start control there's a young lady in the centre of the picture walking towards the camera.







She is Lucy, one of the volunteers, who's completely deaf and is partially sighted. I spent ages chatting with her she's absolutely lovely.  😍


----------



## a_chap (Aug 26, 2022)

Mike Burrows. Damn 










						Mike Burrows obituary
					

Pioneering bicycle designer known for the Lotus 108, which helped win Britain its first cycling Olympic gold in 72 years




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 26, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Mike Burrows. Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good read The bike man: Remembering Mike Burrows, 1943-2022

If I'd been a billionaire I'd have got Burrows to build my perfect touring bike. If only.


----------



## Winot (Aug 26, 2022)

I met him through work around 1994 - he has designed a new plastic spoke with an aerodynamic profile that he wanted to protect. Lovely guy. Nothing came of it as he moved to Giant iirc.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 26, 2022)

I am gradually getting stronger and can cycle around London all day. This makes me very happy.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 26, 2022)

I have just bought a ridiculously nice bike. I have no idea what to do with it. the last time i was a "serious" cyclist was 10 years ago and i feel i've forgotten everything i knew about bike maintenance. i've only been for two rides on it and it's insanely light and fast. USPS livery as well for added lance armstrong scandal points

can anyone recommend a real simple guide to bike maintenance (prefs pdf) or just give me some tips on what i should do with it and not do with it, i feel like i need to treat this thing very well or else it will resent me by breaking.

it's a Trek OCLV 5200


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2022)

Flavour said:


> I have just bought a ridiculously nice bike. I have no idea what to do with it. the last time i was a "serious" cyclist was 10 years ago and i feel i've forgotten everything i knew about bike maintenance. i've only been for two rides on it and it's insanely light and fast. USPS livery as well for added lance armstrong scandal points
> 
> can anyone recommend a real simple guide to bike maintenance (prefs pdf) or just give me some tips on what i should do with it and not do with it, i feel like i need to treat this thing very well or else it will resent me by breaking.
> 
> ...


Nice!









						GCN's Essential Guide to Bike Maintenance
					

GCN presents Essential Road Bike Maintenance: 260-pages packed full with all you need to know to fix your bike. With over 71 step-by-step walkthroughs and 64 free companion videos across every aspect of bike maintenance – including set-up, repair, bike care and problem-solving, together with top...




					shop.globalcyclingnetwork.com
				






			https://youtube.com/c/parktool


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2022)

Flavour said:


> I have just bought a ridiculously nice bike. I have no idea what to do with it. the last time i was a "serious" cyclist was 10 years ago and i feel i've forgotten everything i knew about bike maintenance. i've only been for two rides on it and it's insanely light and fast. USPS livery as well for added lance armstrong scandal points
> 
> can anyone recommend a real simple guide to bike maintenance (prefs pdf) or just give me some tips on what i should do with it and not do with it, i feel like i need to treat this thing very well or else it will resent me by breaking.
> 
> ...



Nice! doesn't have any immediately obvious signs of being poorly looked after... The seat and bars are in respectable positions. The drivetrain might need a refresh at some point, little hard to tell from a distance. Check the wheels for true and maybe get them serviced. And get another blue-striped tire for the rear if you want to be fully daft. Although then you also need the team lycra. And maybe do something amusing like stick labels saying 'EPO' on your water bottles, or strap a blood bag somewhere.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 27, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The YouTube channel was great for picking up how to do decent cleaning.


Which reminds me I haven’t done so for _mumble_


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2022)

Have you weighed it Flavour ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2022)

dies anyone use video cameras on your bike. I've not bothered but following being shouted at and a close pass when in the Brecon beacons last week by an audi driving wanker I'm considering purchasing. any recommendations. I've been looking at cycliq ones as an option. 









						Cycliq Bike Camera + Safety Lights
					

Cycliq’s bike cameras + lights are highly engineered with multiple safety functions to give cyclists peace of mind so they can enjoy their ride.




					cycliq.com


----------



## BigTom (Aug 28, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> dies anyone use video cameras on your bike. I've not bothered but following being shouted at and a close pass when in the Brecon beacons last week by an audi driving wanker I'm considering purchasing. any recommendations. I've been looking at cycliq ones as an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i have a cycliq fly6 on the back and a go pro hero 5 on the front.
Either brand you will be sure of high quality, there are plenty of gopro knock offs but i don't have any idea which are any good.


One thing i like a lot about the cycliq as a rear light over the go pro is the fitting, which I've always found awkward with go pros going into saddle posts, but the cycliq is designed for this and i never worry about whether the video is at the right angle or anything like that and it just clips on and out really easily and reliably.

I would also suggest getting a pass pixi so everyone knows you have cameras https://passpixi.com/
Note that i had the adhesive version of this and it didn't stay stuck to my pannier bag, I'm going to get one to cable tie onto my rear rack instead.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Yes, i have a cycliq fly6 on the back and a go pro hero 5 on the front.
> Either brand you will be sure of high quality, there are plenty of gopro knock offs but i don't have any idea which are any good.
> 
> 
> ...


what is run time like on the cycliq 6? would the battery last 4 or 5 hours? it's for my road bike so I'd mainly be using during the day rather than needing the light.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 28, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strava.
> 
> Be warned though, this is the first step towards becoming a full cycle wanker. You’ll be head to toe in Lycra, buying a power meter, and shopping for an n+1 by the end of the year, mark my words…



Has anyone else linked Strava to VeloViewer?  Suspect I'm late to the party but I've just discovered this and it's great fun.  Gives you an absolutely insane amount of stats but the coolest thing about it to my mind is the 'Explorer' stuff which shows you everywhere you've been.  Here's my full map of the UK.



And then when you zoom in you see a map which divides everywhere up to 1km x 1km tiles and shows you all those you've visited and those you haven't.  



You get an Explorer score for the number of tiles you've visited and can aim to create the largest square you can.  Mine is a rather measly 9x9 at the moment but I can see that I can expand that quite a bit fairly easily....

There's an extension you can get for Strava which shows the tiles in the route planner so you can create routes to tick off unvisited tiles.

This massive geekery appeals to me greatly and I sense a new hobby coming on!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 28, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> what is run time like on the cycliq 6? would the battery last 4 or 5 hours? it's for my road bike so I'd mainly be using during the day rather than needing the light.


I don't know tbh, i use it on a 30min commute and don't work from office every day anymore so i don't really have any feel for how long the battery lasts as my usage is all over the place and i tend to just charge it if i remember to when I'm at work


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 28, 2022)

Hardest climb in England?
Crowcombe Combe
Was in Somerset last week and found this beast on the Quantock Hills rising out of Crowcombe village. I've done Hardknott and Rosedale Chimney but I think this is harder. Sustained steepness with no respite.

Having bikepacking bags on I only managed half of it. Even walking the rest was difficult.
Strava segment


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2022)

I think this is the hardest I've done. Doesn't look much from the description but the ramp up towards the end is brutal





						Gifford to Redstone Rigg 17% sign climb | Strava Ride Segment in Haddington, East Lothian, United Kingdom
					






					www.strava.com


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2022)

I struggled on this one last week. just outside crick Howell in the Brecon beacons


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 28, 2022)

Yeah, that’d sting the legs a bit


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, that’d sting the legs a bit


I got about half way. too steep for me.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 28, 2022)

After posting about Veloviewer earlier I decided to do a spot of tile-bagging this afternoon.  I had to go to Chichester to drop something off (my kids) so used the opportunity to fill in some blanks in that neck of the woods.

Was fun - sort of - but you have to do routes that look a bit like this:



This involved a curious mix of lovely lanes, shitty A-roads, diversions up farm tracks, a footpath along a shitty bit of beach and some dodging of security guards to get into private cul-de-sacs .

This was a particular beauty spot..


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2022)

Heatmaps?

This is where I regret not uploading all my Audax rides to Strava

There are some truly *epic *rides missing from this heat map.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2022)

If you want to add to the potential misery, have a vote...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 29, 2022)

By some accounts recumbents are ez mode.

Looks fun to, use a sofa


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 29, 2022)

A nice, lightweight road bike. Go for speed


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 29, 2022)

The last 200m of this elevation is my driveway. Always a wonderful end to any ride. Requires a sustained 550W+ to get up it.



If you let your cadence drop below 60rpm you get all sorts of alarming twangs and groans out of the rear spokes.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> By some accounts recumbents are ez mode.
> 
> Looks fun to, use a sofa



Depending on the parcours you'll always be significantly faster (>25% on the flat) on the "flying furniture".


----------



## a_chap (Aug 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> By some accounts recumbents are ez mode.
> 
> Looks fun to, use a sofa



I used to describe riding one of my recumbents as exactly like riding a sofa. It was really comfy but also really rather heavy.




beesonthewhatnow said:


> A nice, lightweight road bike. Go for speed



You clearly don't know me 😁




DownwardDog said:


> Depending on the parcours you'll always be significantly faster (>25% on the flat) on the "flying furniture".



The recumbents are great on PBP because it has some huge descents on which I used pass loads of riders on upright bikes.

I remember once on one of these mega descents being passed by a couple of velomobiles. They went past me like I was standing still...     


I've pretty much decided which bike I'll ride the next PBP on and it's currently the option with the lowest number of votes. Which suits me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 29, 2022)

a_chap said:


> You clearly don't know me 😁


I do, you’re mad


----------



## spitfire (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 29, 2022)

I’ve mentioned on this thread before about the chap in his 80’s I regularly ride with. Well, this is him…









						Streetly cyclist, 86, in world record bid
					

Martin Harvey hopes to be the oldest male to complete the Lands End to John O'Groats route.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 29, 2022)

We are going to Asturias on holiday, thinking of doing L'Angliru.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 31, 2022)

I need new front and back lights. Any recommendations?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I need new front and back lights. Any recommendations?


Depends what you want to spend really.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 1, 2022)

Mini-Fire competing in the British Nationals last weekend.

And with Bethany Shriever's winning plate that Beth gave to her after the presentations, she was beside herself with joy.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 3, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> I struggled on this one last week. just outside crick Howell in the Brecon beacons


Looks a beast, I deliberately said England because Wales is another country when it comes to steep climbs!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Looks a beast, I deliberately said England because Wales is another country when it comes to steep climbs!


oops. missed that. Wales certainly doesn't disappoint. the roads are largely quiet and the scenery is amazing.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 3, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> We are going to Asturias on holiday, thinking of doing L'Angliru.


Interesting, where are you staying and are you hiring bikes there? L'Angliru always looked a bit nuts to me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2022)

Hankley Common had a large fire the other week, here's just a part of it...


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 4, 2022)

Flavour said:


> I have just bought a ridiculously nice bike. I have no idea what to do with it. the last time i was a "serious" cyclist was 10 years ago and i feel i've forgotten everything i knew about bike maintenance. i've only been for two rides on it and it's insanely light and fast. USPS livery as well for added lance armstrong scandal points
> 
> can anyone recommend a real simple guide to bike maintenance (prefs pdf) or just give me some tips on what i should do with it and not do with it, i feel like i need to treat this thing very well or else it will resent me by breaking.
> 
> ...


Woah this is a serious bike! Trek 5200 in USPS colours, with the funny-spoked wheels. You are just a loads of drugs away from a fully authentic Armstrong look!

This bike was years ahead of its time - i think the bike Armstrong won the tdf weighed less than current bikes iirc.

I had this exact bike/colours as a saved search on ebay for a long time, but gave up (thankfully tbh, my n+1 is a real problem)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2022)

Anyone tried this tyre pressure calculator?  I'm getting values that are 15-20psi lower than what I currently run.
The guy runs that site does like to be controversial.
FFT Pressure Calc

NB it's a google calc sheet so may not work on mobile.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 15, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone tried this tyre pressure calculator?  I'm getting values that are 15-20psi lower than what I currently run.
> The guy runs that site does like to be controversial.
> FFT Pressure Calc
> 
> NB it's a google calc sheet so may not work on mobile.


Dear God I can't be fucked with that. Run your tyres as low pressure as you can get away with off road. Trial and error will tell you what's too soft because you'll get pinch punctures if you run tubes or the tyre will burp off the rim on cornering if you run tubeless. If you do a lot of big hard landings or rocky terrain proceed with a bit of caution to avoid damaging your rims.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 18, 2022)

Need this in Durham.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 19, 2022)

Not quite the same but if I use Komoot to plan routes it always wants to take me up this. 





It's called The 100 steps (for a good reason). 

I know the railings are there for a reason but it stops me pushing the bike up the slope at the side. Something like this would make it slightly easier.







Instead, I make a 1.5 mile detour using cyclable paths to get to the top.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 21, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Dear God I can't be fucked with that. Run your tyres as low pressure as you can get away with off road. Trial and error will tell you what's too soft because you'll get pinch punctures if you run tubes or the tyre will burp off the rim on cornering if you run tubeless. If you do a lot of big hard landings or rocky terrain proceed with a bit of caution to avoid damaging your rims.


Fair enough, this was for a road bike so a bit different. I've found another one that correlates well with what i run 25mm and shows i've been got my 28mm too hard. They're more like 30mm tbh.
The roads in Kent, Surrey, Sussex are pretty rough where i ride, it often feels like a gravel route even staying on the road  
SilcaTyrePressureCalculator


----------



## weepiper (Sep 21, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Fair enough, this was for a road bike so a bit different. I've found another one that correlates well with what i run 25mm and shows i've been got my 28mm too hard. They're more like 30mm tbh.
> The roads in Kent, Surrey, Sussex are pretty rough where i ride, it often feels like a gravel route even staying on the road
> SilcaTyrePressureCalculator


Ah. Note of caution in that case that should you be using carbon rims you need to be _really_ careful not to exceed the rim manufacturer's pressure recommendations (I have seen carbon rims that have literally exploded because someone had just read the pressure rating on the tyre sidewall, which was significantly higher than the rim rating).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2022)

Mark Beaumont somewhat redefining the casual  “morning ride” here   

(Time was a quite frankly insane 28 hours, 35 mins)


----------



## braindancer (Sep 26, 2022)

Took a train up from Lewes to East Croydon this weekend and did a lumpy 80 miles across the North Downs, down and round Ashdown Forest and back - which was grand but I was done in by the end.  Couple of drinks and then dozing on the train on the way back home when it came to an abrupt stop at Three Bridges because of an 'incident'.  It was clear there wouldn't be any more trains for hours - so it was back on the bike for at 25 miles and 1500ft more up....  it was late and dark by the time I set off but fortunately I had my lights.  I was really dreading it as I was well into relaxation mode by this time - but it turned out to be a real highlight of the day - I had the lanes all to myself, the stars were twinkling and the owls were hooting - made me think I should get out for some more night riding as I've not done any for yonks.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 26, 2022)

Did l'Angliru last week, nice quiet roads, great views but it's all these punchy ramps, it doesn’t go below 10% for 7k. Ridiculous.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 26, 2022)

^^^ Great pic, do you recommend the region,? looks idyllic for cycling and so green compared with other bits of Spain.
Not many cyclists could do the l'Angliru, doubt if I could, impressive.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 26, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> ^^^ Great pic, do you recommend the region,? looks idyllic for cycling and so green compared with other bits of Spain.
> Not many cyclists could do the l'Angliru, doubt if I could, impressive.


I was just looking to get up it, looking at my time I could have walked it quicker. Was talking to a cyclist and there's a few less stupid climbs nearby.
It's nice and green, we were lucky with the weather but it can get a bit wet. The whole region is up and down, up and down, hardly any flat roads - if you're into that. I was getting bored of the hills by the end. The roads and drivers are great. Food is really stodgy, farming food. It’s not touristy at all.


----------



## klang (Oct 21, 2022)

Moving hiuse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

No wonder the back wheel's off the floor, too much weight on the front there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No wonder the back wheel's off the floor, too much weight on the front there.


but would be counter balanced when it had a rider on it.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2022)

Simon Warren eulogises the wonder of hills whilst we're in the tail end of hill climbing season. Top guy.


He's written some excellent pocket books on UK climbs that are well worth digging into..."Know your enemy."


----------



## Hollis (Nov 8, 2022)

Had another spin on a Santander bike today... got completely lost.  What's the best/recommended app for cycle route planning in London... Citymapper?


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Had another spin on a Santander bike today... got completely lost.  What's the best/recommended app for cycle route planning in London... Citymapper?


I’ve tried multiple tech solutions and my conclusion is to use Citymapper (Quiet route option) with Airpods and spoken navigation.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2022)

Leafster said:


> Not quite the same but if I use Komoot to plan routes it always wants to take me up this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used strava to pick a route on holiday a couple of years back. This was what it served up for me, with preferences selected as “paved route’ and ‘minimum elevation”. It was about 30 degrees and barely walkable.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> but would be counter balanced when it had a rider on it.


My pashley has a 25kg limit sticker on the front basket frame, which seemed low given the sturdiness of it. I discovered why when I loaded it up with 30 litres of chocolate Alpro from the clearance shop at the market, when I dismounted at my destination the whole thing pitched forward and I was kind of tangled up in it all, unable to get off or recover.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 9, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Had another spin on a Santander bike today... got completely lost.  What's the best/recommended app for cycle route planning in London... Citymapper?


Mapy.cz ? Ok if you just want to go a-b. Not so good for big route plotting.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 9, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I used strava to pick a route on holiday a couple of years back. This was what it served up for me, with preferences selected as “paved route’ and ‘minimum elevation”. It was about 30 degrees and barely walkable.
> 
> View attachment 350794


That looks, erm, challenging!   

There's a track near me called The Conduit which I've cycled* a couple of times which is a bit like that although not quite as bad. 

It forms part of Strava segment called the Roughets Lane Climb which Strava says is a Category 4 climb whatever that is. It's mostly loose flint and stones which shift under the wheels all the time. 

* I say I 'cycled' up it. I did both times, but I stopped on several (!!!) occasions. It doesn't seem to be a very popular segment on Strava with only 300 people having ever ridden it.


----------



## klang (Nov 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No wonder the back wheel's off the floor, too much weight on the front there.


that's the kick stand, nothing to do with the weight


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 10, 2022)

Dunno if anyone is currently looking for kit, but Pactimo have their annual big sale on. Their kit is IMHO some of the best available (Summit Stratos bib shorts in particular) and the sale makes it merely a tad expensive, rather than eye watering.


----------



## magneze (Nov 10, 2022)

+1 on that, love their stuff but I don't need any atm.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 11, 2022)

If anyone has any spare gear give sparky a shout.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bike-stuff-for-refugees-eg-lights-locks.379959/#post-17922301


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2022)

I have worn out yet another ginormous commuting backpack. I put them through a lot. I need one that can fit in a laptop and charger (pref. in a separate waterproof pocket), a complete change of clothing plus a few more smallses), a few books, toiletries (pref. in a separate compartment so I don’t accidentally spray deodorant and/or leak hand gel all over everything), a big lunch box (pref. in separate watertight compartment so I don’t empty my dhal or coffee or stew over everything), and somewhere separate but easily accessible) to put my keys, lights, ID/access badge. It needs plenty more room for groceries shopping too. It needs to be as waterproof as possible. The current one I use is no longer waterproof for some reason. 
I weighed my full work backpack earlier, as I had been struggling the day before and couldn’t work out if the challenges were mental or physical, and I carry 10kg on my back for 4-12 miles a day. Maybe that’s a bit too much for my back? perhaps I should make more effort to use my other bike that has panniers? 
Any pointers/advice?
Will come back to edit in details of my current bag…


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2022)

I would go for Ortlieb panniers personally. Mine are 25 years old and still waterproof. 

If you’re going to use a backpack then they do this:









						Velocity
					

By popular demand, the VELOCITY backpack is now available with a number of smart new features, including a padded laptop case. It has also been given a little brother.




					www.ortlieb.com


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 25, 2022)

Winot said:


> I would go for Ortlieb panniers personally. Mine are 25 years old and still waterproof.
> 
> If you’re going to use a backpack then they do this:
> 
> ...


a vote for Ortlieb


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have worn out yet another ginormous commuting backpack. I put them through a lot. I need one that can fit in a laptop and charger (pref. in a separate waterproof pocket), a complete change of clothing plus a few more smallses), a few books, toiletries (pref. in a separate compartment so I don’t accidentally spray deodorant and/or leak hand gel all over everything), a big lunch box (pref. in separate watertight compartment so I don’t empty my dhal or coffee or stew over everything), and somewhere separate but easily accessible) to put my keys, lights, ID/access badge. It needs plenty more room for groceries shopping too. It needs to be as waterproof as possible. The current one I use is no longer waterproof for some reason.
> I weighed my full work backpack earlier, as I had been struggling the day before and couldn’t work out if the challenges were mental or physical, and I carry 10kg on my back for 4-12 miles a day. Maybe that’s a bit too much for my back? perhaps I should make more effort to use my other bike that has panniers?
> Any pointers/advice?
> Will come back to edit in details of my current bag…


Ortleib panniers.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2022)

Third for Ortlieb. They are expensive but very good quality.
I fear the day they get bought out by private equity to trade on the brand reputation


----------



## BigTom (Nov 25, 2022)

Well. I say i fear the day but pannier bag is 12 years old and I don't expect to need to replace it anytime soon.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 25, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Third for Ortlieb. They are expensive but very good quality.
> I fear the day they get bought out by private equity to trade on the brand reputation



That's the day we can start making quality cycling gear, could call it SPYMASTER.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 25, 2022)

And yes, it's a great brand, I still have a courier bag that had the strap sewn back together after LAS cut it off me when I was hit by a truck door. That must have been 2008...


----------



## nick (Nov 25, 2022)

If not ORtlieb, then Tailfin.
Lovely kit, albeit reassuringly eye-wateringly expensive


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 25, 2022)

nick said:


> If not ORtlieb, then Tailfin.
> Lovely kit, albeit reassuringly eye-wateringly expensive


Tailfin aren’t for commuting. More for special trips where weight matters. Defo Ortlieb or I got a fancy upcycled one from here. Potters Pannier.


----------



## nick (Nov 25, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Tailfin aren’t for commuting. More for special trips where weight matters. Defo Ortlieb or I got a fancy upcycled one from here. Potters Pannier.


Every trip is special on a bike. 
IMHO, Tailfin for ease of removal / attachment of both panniers and rack: It makes me happy to commute my fat lazy arse knowing that my carbon rack has shaved 200g of the bike weight (and it looks - modern)
"It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."

Having said that thanks for the Potters' link - Mrs Nick is after pretty/interesting looking panniers that aren't shoddy, and that may be worth a look for Christmas presents


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have worn out yet another ginormous commuting backpack. I put them through a lot. I need one that can fit in a laptop and charger (pref. in a separate waterproof pocket), a complete change of clothing plus a few more smallses), a few books, toiletries (pref. in a separate compartment so I don’t accidentally spray deodorant and/or leak hand gel all over everything), a big lunch box (pref. in separate watertight compartment so I don’t empty my dhal or coffee or stew over everything), and somewhere separate but easily accessible) to put my keys, lights, ID/access badge. It needs plenty more room for groceries shopping too. It needs to be as waterproof as possible. The current one I use is no longer waterproof for some reason.
> I weighed my full work backpack earlier, as I had been struggling the day before and couldn’t work out if the challenges were mental or physical, and I carry 10kg on my back for 4-12 miles a day. Maybe that’s a bit too much for my back? perhaps I should make more effort to use my other bike that has panniers?
> Any pointers/advice?
> Will come back to edit in details of my current bag…



I have a Chrome Citizen Messenger bag I found on Amazon. They aren't that easy to get here. I know somebody who has the larger Berlin Chrome bag.

The Citizen Messenger is 100% waterproof. I've ridden it in all weathers and everything stays dry. Double wall on outside of the bag. When cycling through the monsoon like weather a few months back realised why it was built like that. Actually worked.

It would ideal for a laptop. Has zipped pocket for wallet and keys. Can carry fair amount imo. 

It sounds to me like you might need the Berlin Chrome bag.

Its an American make. Apart from the how waterproof it is its comfortable to wear all day.

Not the cheapest but everything about it is well designed and made.

Has a one hand strap that once you get the knack of it is such a good design.

Having used Timbuk2 and Manhattan bags in past I think Chrome make the best.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 2, 2022)

+1 for Ortlieb roll top panniers. I have commuted in some seriously torrential Scottish downpours and the contents have stayed dry.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have worn out yet another ginormous commuting backpack. I put them through a lot. I need one that can fit in a laptop and charger (pref. in a separate waterproof pocket), a complete change of clothing plus a few more smallses), a few books, toiletries (pref. in a separate compartment so I don’t accidentally spray deodorant and/or leak hand gel all over everything), a big lunch box (pref. in separate watertight compartment so I don’t empty my dhal or coffee or stew over everything), and somewhere separate but easily accessible) to put my keys, lights, ID/access badge. It needs plenty more room for groceries shopping too. It needs to be as waterproof as possible. The current one I use is no longer waterproof for some reason.
> I weighed my full work backpack earlier, as I had been struggling the day before and couldn’t work out if the challenges were mental or physical, and I carry 10kg on my back for 4-12 miles a day. Maybe that’s a bit too much for my back? perhaps I should make more effort to use my other bike that has panniers?
> Any pointers/advice?
> Will come back to edit in details of my current bag…



Ive heard good things about this bag. The person I talked to who had one was from Europe. They are made in Europe. So don't know what importing online would cost. Now Brexit means customs. 

Workhorse Messenger Bag

Ten kilos in big bag for the mileage you do sounds ok to me.

You might want to think about bag with strap for each should. both Chrome and this make do them. Some people think its better for your back. I like one shoulder strap.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

and this Polish one. Pole I knew had one. 









						Bag Size L
					

Big, bigger, the biggest!




					blahol.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Ive heard good things about this bag. The person I talked to who had one was from Europe. They are made in Europe. So don't know what importing online would cost. Now Brexit means customs.
> 
> Workhorse Messenger Bag
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand - I was asking about backpacks or panniers. Panniers are less attractive to me than backpacks. 
Surprised you prefer one shoulder strap to two. Doesn’t it unbalance you? I’ve tried messenger bags with one strap before and i they really won’t do. Has to be on the back with two straps or off the body altogether in a pannier (of which there need to be two)


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure I understand - I was asking about backpacks or panniers. Panniers are less attractive to me than backpacks.
> Surprised you prefer one shoulder strap to two. Doesn’t it unbalance you? I’ve tried messenger bags with one strap before and i they really won’t do. Has to be on the back with two straps or off the body altogether in a pannier (of which there need to be two)



Ive always preferred one strap over shoulder. Easier to get on and off. Found I get more in them.  Never had problem with it unbalancing. All the makes I mentioned do two straps bags as part of their range more like a back pack.

Sorry misunderstood. Tend to think both one shoulder and two shoulder messenger type bags are backpacks.

The Chrome one I have like the others has separate strap to hold it in place if needed. Ive never needed that as it gets in the way.

The good quality bags like Chrome are designed in such a way as to sit properly on ones back. I used to have cheap bag and it slipped around.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 2, 2022)

Got one of these£79 a ortlieb velocity. Light and waterproof. And an inside pocket for lap top.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure I understand - I was asking about backpacks or panniers. Panniers are less attractive to me than backpacks.
> Surprised you prefer one shoulder strap to two. Doesn’t it unbalance you? I’ve tried messenger bags with one strap before and i they really won’t do. Has to be on the back with two straps or off the body altogether in a pannier (of which there need to be two)



Chrome two strap backpack page






						Water-Resistant Backpacks | Lifetime Guarantee | Chrome Industries
					

Water-resistant & waterproof backpacks, built with organizational & ergonimic aspects in mind. Durable functional bags to use for anything - work, bike, & more.




					www.chromeindustries.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 3, 2022)

Thought I was in luck the other week when I saw someone with a set of Ortlieb panniers on their stall at a boot sale. Asked, but they said something like a hundred and twenty quid. I was hoping for a fiver or thereabouts.

Can’t really justify anyway as a) my commute is less than half a mile and I don’t bother changing clothes or taking in food; and; b) my days as a singleton cycle camping nutter are long gone. But then sometimes it’s just nice to have nice things.


----------



## flickerx (Dec 21, 2022)

Geoffers said:


> once we'd set off, not a single bobby


 
The cops do not bother with Critical Mass in the slightest any more. Even when a gang of a dozen balaclava'd phone thieves showed up on it for months, snatching phones from passers by and using the ride as cover, the Met didn't even show up then.


----------



## jontz01 (Dec 21, 2022)

flickerx said:


> The cops do not bother with Critical Mass in the slightest any more. Even when a gang of a dozen balaclava'd phone thieves showed up on it for months, snatching phones from passers by and using the ride as cover, the Met didn't even show up then.


I'd love to ride in a critical mass event. Must be a good atmosphere.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 22, 2022)

One was enough for me.   Every few minutes a bunch of cyclists would refuse to move, to make some sort of point.  Drivers went berserk. A taxi drove over someone's bike.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 22, 2022)

I've been a right cycling slacker of late - I'm toying with the idea of doing the Festive 500 to turn it around.  Weather looks like it will be mild but damp....

I've managed to do this only once - during lockdown when there were no family obligations.  This time it will be trickier to slot the rides in....


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 22, 2022)

think I'm going to go for a messenger bag,  I've been using a shoulder strap laptop bag for last year so got used to it... any good ones in UK?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2022)

braindancer said:


> I've been a right cycling slacker of late - I'm toying with the idea of doing the Festive 500 to turn it around.  Weather looks like it will be mild but damp....
> 
> I've managed to do this only once - during lockdown when there were no family obligations.  This time it will be trickier to slot the rides in....


I did it last year but did a mix of outdoor and zwifting. it's a good challenge.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 22, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> One was enough for me.   Every few minutes a bunch of cyclists would refuse to move, to make some sort of point.  Drivers went berserk. A taxi drove over someone's bike.




Used to go in the 90s.  It was a great atmosphere and back then there was fuck all decent cycling infrastructure in the capital


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Used to go in the 90s.  It was a great atmosphere and back then there was fuck all decent cycling infrastructure in the capital


I did a couple in Norwich when I was at uni there. one ended up with a load of cyclists being arrested and then spending a few hours at the cop shop waiting for them to be released. fun at time but don't think I'd do it now. too many idiots who'd just drive in to you.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> One was enough for me.   Every few minutes a bunch of cyclists would refuse to move, to make some sort of point.  Drivers went berserk. A taxi drove over someone's bike.


Yeah, once is enough. It can be a nice atmosphere but also pointless aggro.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 23, 2022)

I went on one about 4 years ago in Manchester it was good fun. 

If anyone's seen Dom Whiting's Techno/House/Drum and Bass on the bike channel on Youtube he gets thousands following him. I've only ever watched the Manchester one rght through but there was only one real incident I could see where an Audi (surprise ) drove into the crowd. He didn't go as deep into the city centre as he might have though and changed the route last minute to avoid one of the main roads.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 23, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, once is enough. It can be a nice atmosphere but also pointless aggro.



Used to go a lot - haven't been in 20 years I dont suppose....  great fun but yep, some thoroughly idiotic behaviour from riders and drivers alike....


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 23, 2022)

Had a bloke get out of his car and move towards us waving a crowbar  in a threatening way. What was he going to do to 1000 cyclists? 

Unfortunately for him, this was just near Downing St and the coppers there were awake enough to recognise the threat of assault and deal with it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 23, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I went on one about 4 years ago in Manchester it was good fun.
> 
> If anyone's seen Dom Whiting's Techno/House/Drum and Bass on the bike channel on Youtube he gets thousands following him. I've only ever watched the Manchester one rght through but there was only one real incident I could see where an Audi (surprise ) drove into the crowd. He didn't go as deep into the city centre as he might have though and changed the route last minute to avoid one of the main roads.


I’ve been to Dom’s D&B on the bike when he came to Birmingham. It’s was amazing - literally one of the best things I’ve ever done on a bike. Just an incredible atmosphere. Young, old, from every background imaginable, on every sort of bike imaginable. Utterly brilliant.


----------



## flickerx (Dec 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> One was enough for me.   Every few minutes a bunch of cyclists would refuse to move, to make some sort of point.  Drivers went berserk. A taxi drove over someone's bike.



How long ago is this? Generally speaking there is very little driver vs. riders aggro at it these days, maybe once a year you might get an incident like the above.

It doesn't leave the Southbank until about 7:30pm these days, instead of the previous 6 - 6:30pm start. This means that much of the rush hour traffic, particularly car motorists, has dropped off, so there is less confrontation. Esp. with taxis.

The mass also doesn't tend to bother with stunts like holding the bikes up in the air at Oxford Circus any more. It tends to roll around the outer parts of the city rather than the west end, making it more free flowing.

Any blocking tends to happen with corking roads so that the ride stays together, which is safer for all the riders, and then also the drivers get away easier in the end.

I think these are the reasons mostly that the cops don't bother policing it, it is more of a party these days with the sound systems, than anything more activist led. The only time cops have showed up in recent times when a load of XR people came because they were doing actions in the west end earlier on the same day.

Yes it can be chaotic, and also there are wheelie kids on it doing mad stunts through car traffic, which some older, more "political" riders don't like very much, but I think are great. So glad that kids think bikes are cool.

The CM Facebook group is generally poor for debate and discussion about what is going on with it. There is a Telegram group where things are discussed, and a pretty decent Instagram feed of video clips collated by someone.









						Critical Mass London (@critical_mass_london) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,276 Followers, 93 Following, 45 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Critical Mass London (@critical_mass_london)




					www.instagram.com
				




Those reels would give you a flavour of what it is like these days. It tends to have a far more diverse crowd now than years ago,


Roll through!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Dec 24, 2022)

"Quite" 🤨


----------



## spitfire (Dec 27, 2022)

Been meaning to share this for a few weeks, Molly turned 10 in November and just beforehand we had to get her a "new" bike as we couldn't find longer cranks for the life of us. So one of the coaches pulled together an equivalent spec Haro to what she has already but with longer cranks and sold it to us for £60, bargain, got it for her about 3 weeks before her birthday and she rode it about a bit. It was pretty battered and wasn't really much of a present but she was very happy nonetheless.

Anyway, Mlle Fire works at a supercar modification place in Chiswick and one of the guys there is an old BMX head and he offered to repaint it for us, in Ferrari Red. Got some aftermarket stickers and behold, La Ferraro!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 28, 2022)

^^^^Fuckin' hardcore!


----------



## spitfire (Dec 28, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ^^^^Fuckin' hardcore!



You know the score.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 30, 2022)

braindancer said:


> I've been a right cycling slacker of late - I'm toying with the idea of doing the Festive 500 to turn it around.  Weather looks like it will be mild but damp....
> 
> I've managed to do this only once - during lockdown when there were no family obligations.  This time it will be trickier to slot the rides in....



Managed to squeeze in the Festive 500 - and even mostly enjoyed it - it's a good challenge.  Very wet finish with 2 punctures today but fortunately I only had 40km to finish off...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Managed to squeeze in the Festive 500 - and even mostly enjoyed it - it's a good challenge.  Very wet finish with 2 punctures today but fortunately I only had 40km to finish off...


nicely done. sounds like you did it all outside rather than on zwift.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 30, 2022)

Yeah I've never got into indoor cycling...  it has very little appeal to me....


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Yeah I've never got into indoor cycling...  it has very little appeal to me....


until I started using zwift I was the same. grinding away on one of the old style turbo trainers was very dull.


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi. I've got a bike that I use to cycle into town on roads or cycle paths - about 30 minutes every day. I've mended a couple of punctures in the last week. As I've got arthritis in my hands and wrists, the pain next day has been very nasty. It's mainly due the last bit of fitting the tyre into the wheel, which requires a bit of force.

I noticed that the tyre itself really is bare and needs replacing, so I need to buy a new tyre.

In the past I've bought tyres that were easier to fit as the sidewall bit was much thinner than the rest of the tyre. I'm looking to buy something online - I don't have any decent bike shops near me to take a look - and I don't know what search terms etc. to use.

The tyre dimensions are 26 by 1.95 inches.

Any ideas?!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 1, 2023)

I have seen ads pop up on SM for tyre fitting devices that take the strain out of it. I haven't got one so can't vouch for them but there is a review here of the main ones.






						Group test: Tight-tyre tools | Cycling UK
					

Ever struggled refitting a tyre? You may have managed at home in the warm but at the roadside with cold hands it’s a different matter, and you may have reached for a tyre lever despite the risk of pinching the tube. Enter the ‘bead jack’ or tyre-seating tool: a clever device to neatly pull that...




					www.cyclinguk.org


----------



## weepiper (Jan 2, 2023)

paul russell999 said:


> Hi. I've got a bike that I use to cycle into town on roads or cycle paths - about 30 minutes every day. I've mended a couple of punctures in the last week. As I've got arthritis in my hands and wrists, the pain next day has been very nasty. It's mainly due the last bit of fitting the tyre into the wheel, which requires a bit of force.
> 
> I noticed that the tyre itself really is bare and needs replacing, so I need to buy a new tyre.
> 
> ...


A tyre jack like the ones spitfire has posted might be just the thing for you - we've got a Koolstop one at work and it's really great when your thumbs are just too sore to pull the last bit over. You might find that whatever new tyre you get is just a better combination with the rim and will be easier to fit anyway although there isn't a particular tyre that is going to be easier than anything else - it's a tyre/rim combination thing, some are just more difficult than others. You can also give yourself more slack to play with by doing a couple of tricks. When you fit the tyre to the rim, having a bit of air in the tube makes it easier at first because it helps the tyre hold its shape so you can put the bead on the rim. When you get to that last difficult bit of the second bead, make sure you're ending up with it opposite the valve not next to it. Make sure the tube is inside the rim recess all the way round, then let all the air out of it. Go round the rest of the tyre and pull both bead seats into the middle recess of the rim. When you pass the valve, poke it back into the tyre a bit to make sure the tube isn't squashed against the beads there. Usually when you've done all this you'll be able to get the last bit of bead over more easily.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 2, 2023)

Also tyre in the dishwasher (or washing machine on the 'drum clean cycle') to heat it up and make it more pliable.

The tyre jack is risky on carbon rims because it can mar the gel coat of the composite construction. The ultimate weapon for the nightmare cases (which almost always are CF rims) is tyre lube.









						Motorcycle Tyre Fitting Lube and Brush - FAST UK DELIVERY
					

Motorcycle Tyre Fitting Lube and Brush in stock. Browse our range of motorcycle accessories. Fast UK delivery available. Call us with any questions; we're here to help.




					twotyres.co.uk


----------



## weepiper (Jan 2, 2023)

It's a 26" MTB wheel, it's not going to be a carbon rim


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 2, 2023)

spitfire said:


> I have seen ads pop up on SM for tyre fitting devices that take the strain out of it. I haven't got one so can't vouch for them but there is a review here of the main ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 2, 2023)

weepiper said:


> A tyre jack like the ones spitfire has posted might be just the thing for you - we've got a Koolstop one at work and it's really great when your thumbs are just too sore to pull the last bit over. You might find that whatever new tyre you get is just a better combination with the rim and will be easier to fit anyway although there isn't a particular tyre that is going to be easier than anything else - it's a tyre/rim combination thing, some are just more difficult than others. You can also give yourself more slack to play with by doing a couple of tricks. When you fit the tyre to the rim, having a bit of air in the tube makes it easier at first because it helps the tyre hold its shape so you can put the bead on the rim. When you get to that last difficult bit of the second bead, make sure you're ending up with it opposite the valve not next to it. Make sure the tube is inside the rim recess all the way round, then let all the air out of it. Go round the rest of the tyre and pull both bead seats into the middle recess of the rim. When you pass the valve, poke it back into the tyre a bit to make sure the tube isn't squashed against the beads there. Usually when you've done all this you'll be able to get the last bit of bead over more easily.


Thanks. A lot of good advice. It was particularly hard to do on one occasion - maybe I made the mistake of doing the last bit close to the valve. Will look out for that...


----------



## likesfish (Jan 2, 2023)

figured out I cycle nearly 600 miles a month.!

sorting out my wet feet problem with army surplus NBC overboots!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2023)

likesfish said:


> figured out I cycle nearly 600 miles a month.!
> 
> sorting out my wet feet problem with army surplus NBC overboots!



7000 miles a year 

Have a look at Seal Skinz socks for wet feet, the feet still feel cold from the water but they don’t get wet, so socks under them and you maybe a happier chap…


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 2, 2023)

SealSkinz are brilliant 

First got them for festivals, it took me an embarrassingly long time to realise I could also use them whilst riding a bike


----------



## a_chap (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm  not sure all SealSkinz are brilliant.

A few years ago I was on a 200k ride in pretty wet weather. At one of the checkpoints I was not the only person to be emptying large quantities of water out of SealSkinz gloves.

I was pretty pissed off with them. The gloves, I mean, not the other people.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 2, 2023)

a_chap said:


> I'm  not sure all SealSkinz are brilliant.
> 
> A few years ago I was on a 200k ride in pretty wet weather. At one of the checkpoints I was not the only person to be emptying large quantities of water out of SealSkinz gloves.
> 
> I was pretty pissed off with them. The gloves, I mean, not the other people.


Never tried the gloves, just the socks.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm having saddle traumas. Can anyone find me a suitably comfortable one? My old one broke and the replacement I ordered online turned out to be ludicrously heavy, so I sent it back and got something more reasonable from my local shop but it's fecking agony.

This was the one I got online and is the right sort of thing. I need a comfort saddle and brown is good as the bike is vaguely retro. It's a Trek Allant, fairly upright riding position.

I suspect that they're now aiming them at electric bikes hence not trying to make them particularly light, but I live at the top of a bloody great hill so it matters to me. Unfortunately the Trek website only list the weight of some of their saddles.

The one I bought looks comfortable, but isn't, I don't know why. I've scoured local bike shops and nobody has anything.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 6, 2023)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm having saddle traumas. Can anyone find me a suitably comfortable one? My old one broke and the replacement I ordered online turned out to be ludicrously heavy, so I sent it back and got something more reasonable from my local shop but it's fecking agony.
> 
> This was the one I got online and is the right sort of thing. I need a comfort saddle and brown is good as the bike is vaguely retro. It's a Trek Allant, fairly upright riding position.
> 
> ...











						Float Moderate
					

Bicycle seat or short urban rides, with a central cut-out for perineal relief.




					www.selleroyal.com
				




I bought one of these for moomoo and she described it a “game changer”.


----------



## a_chap (Saturday at 10:33 AM)

If it's comfortable and ludicrously heavy* you want, then I heartily recommend the double-sprung Brooks B33



I have one on my Pashley Roadster and it does an amazing job of smoothing out the road surface. If you can unscrew the seat post quickly enough it would also make a lethal club for self-defence purposes.

*yes, I know you said you don't want a heavy saddle


----------



## Part 2 (Saturday at 3:15 PM)

Salford's cycling roundabout


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Saturday at 3:49 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Salford's cycling roundabout
> 
> View attachment 358641


What an utter pile of shit. Cycling infrastructure designed by an idiot who thinks bikes are just small cars.


----------



## Part 2 (Saturday at 4:25 PM)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What an utter pile of shit. Cycling infrastructure designed by an idiot who thinks bikes are just small cars.


It's a shame really the rest was quite good although Amazon have been using them in videos to promote their electric delivery vehicles that are the size of tuk tuks and should be on the road.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Saturday at 6:49 PM)

The more it look at that thing the angrier I get. What a stupid waste of time, effort, and money. 

How do they keep getting this stuff so wrong? It’s easy:

1 - Look at what the Dutch do
2 - Do that


----------



## Orang Utan (Saturday at 6:50 PM)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The more it look at that thing the angrier I get. What a stupid waste of time, effort, and money.
> 
> How do they keep getting this stuff so wrong? It’s easy:
> 
> ...


Do the Dutch have fast lanes for cyclists? 
If so, I would be in 100% agreement


----------



## magneze (Sunday at 2:30 PM)

Was driving along a road today and the cycle lane was painted green at each junction.

Who knows what this is meant to mean?

Go for cyclists.
Go for motorists.
Watch out (weird colour for this)
Cycling is environmentally friendly.
How can we distract both motorists AND cyclists at these junctions.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## klang (Sunday at 2:38 PM)

Green is the colour of envy.


----------



## BigTom (Sunday at 3:16 PM)

magneze said:


> Was driving along a road today and the cycle lane was painted green at each junction.
> 
> Who knows what this is meant to mean?
> 
> ...


It's to make the cycle lane more visible to people coming out of side roads so that they look for cyclists using it. The colour doesn't matter, they are blue around me.

I don't see how it's distracting?


----------



## magneze (Sunday at 3:20 PM)

BigTom said:


> It's to make the cycle lane more visible to people coming out of side roads so that they look for cyclists using it. The colour doesn't matter, they are blue around me.
> 
> I don't see how it's distracting?


I was wondering what it was all about whilst driving. 

Junctions have enough going on without this sort of bizarre token painting IMHO.

Maybe there's data to show that it helps?


----------



## klang (Sunday at 3:24 PM)

magneze said:


> I was wondering what it was all about whilst driving.
> 
> Junctions have enough going on without this sort of bizarre token painting IMHO.
> 
> Maybe there's data to show that it helps?


without cars they'd have a lot less going on and would be much safer for everyone.


----------



## magneze (Sunday at 3:26 PM)

klang said:


> without cars they'd have a lot less going on and would be much safer for everyone.


Indeed. 🙌


----------



## braindancer (Sunday at 4:40 PM)

I was cycling down a nice quiet b-road this morning when I was overtaken by a motorbike.  The rider had plenty of room to go past me - and as he did so he shouted "Get off the fucking road you fucking wanker" - and then sped off shaking his head in disgust.  How weird...

Around half an hour later - the same motor bike rider came back down the road - this time coming towards me on the other side of the road - I probably wouldn't have recognised him had he not taken the opportunity to call me a wanker again - this time while making the wanker sign 

I wonder if he treats all cyclists with such high regard or had singled me out for some reason...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sunday at 5:28 PM)

braindancer said:


> I was cycling down a nice quiet b-road this morning when I was overtaken by a motorbike.  The rider had plenty of room to go past me - and as he did so he shouted "Get off the fucking road you fucking wanker" - and then sped off shaking his head in disgust.  How weird...
> 
> Around half an hour later - the same motor bike rider came back down the road - this time coming towards me on the other side of the road - I probably wouldn't have recognised him had he not taken the opportunity to call me a wanker again - this time while making the wanker sign
> 
> I wonder if he treats all cyclists with such high regard or had singled me out for some reason...


It's not you, it's just certain road users. i've had similar and again with no reason.
Good, balanced doc from Richard Bilton on BBC's Panorama
Their survey suggests 3rd of drivers think cyclists shouldn't be on the road.

There are a minority of daft cyclists that give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

braindancer said:


> I was cycling down a nice quiet b-road this morning when I was overtaken by a motorbike.  The rider had plenty of room to go past me - and as he did so he shouted "Get off the fucking road you fucking wanker" - and then sped off shaking his head in disgust.  How weird...
> 
> Around half an hour later - the same motor bike rider came back down the road - this time coming towards me on the other side of the road - I probably wouldn't have recognised him had he not taken the opportunity to call me a wanker again - this time while making the wanker sign
> 
> I wonder if he treats all cyclists with such high regard or had singled me out for some reason...


it's bad enough being abused by audi, sorry I meant car, drivers let alone motorcyclists. get some cameras. I've recently invested.


----------



## BigTom (Monday at 5:23 AM)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's not you, it's just certain road users. i've had similar and again with no reason.
> Good, balanced doc from Richard Bilton on BBC's Panorama
> Their survey suggests 3rd of drivers think cyclists shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> There are a minority of daft cyclists that give the rest of us a bad name.



Please don't play into this idea of collective responsibility. Nobody blames all/random drivers for the actions of a terrible few, don't pay into it for cyclists. 

It's not the bad cyclist's fault that a driver decides to take out their frustration on somebody completely random just because they are also riding a bike.

Anytime someone says that think cyclists should not be on the road just thank them for their support for segregated cycle lanes and check that they do in fact support cycling infrastructure when proposed and watch them struggle.


----------



## BigTom (Monday at 5:26 AM)

magneze said:


> I was wondering what it was all about whilst driving.
> 
> Junctions have enough going on without this sort of bizarre token painting IMHO.
> 
> Maybe there's data to show that it helps?



I have no idea, it will have been tested in the TRL labs, but I've no idea if there's any real world data or not.


----------



## Gromit (Monday at 4:42 PM)

Witnessed a heartwarming interaction (in Barbados) between a male cyclist (front) and a female motorist (behind).

Cyclist: Fuck you
Motorist: You're a cunt
Cyclist: Fuck you
Motorist: Your mothers a cunt too

Motorist turns off.

I can help but wonder how much conversation took place before the tail end we overheard. 
Was there a good mile of profanity that we missed?


----------



## weepiper (Monday at 11:12 PM)

My pal and colleague who used to ride the track a bit wrote this article about the sad death of Meadowbank velodrome in Edinburgh.









						Death of a velodrome: Remembering Edinburgh’s Meadowbank
					

Photographer, bike mechanic and rider David Martin documents the decline and demolition of the Scottish capital’s outdoor track




					www.cyclist.co.uk


----------

